#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-30
<Riddell> opensource: it's better
<Riddell> still not as nice as the old one
<Riddell> what's wrong with the one on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> the current one has 3 different shadow effects going on :)
<opensource> the artist is still working on the logo
<opensource> but this one is temporary
<Riddell> I actually have a slightly newer version of the kubuntu logo I need to start using
<Riddell> opensource: who's the artist?
<opensource> I will mention the kubuntu.org image to him.  Just need to change the background color, and add the word forums
<opensource> ereicesque
<opensource> ericesque
<opensource> Riddell: how can bring ideas to developers to be implemented into Kubuntu?  I have a forum for requests and new features.  There are a few requests posted in it.
<Riddell> freeflying_: woo!
<freeflying_> Riddell: thx
<\sh> freeflying_: congrats (again from me :))
<freeflying_> \sh thx again  :)
<Riddell> opensource: URL?
<opensource> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=48.0
<opensource> I haven't really looked them over or compiled them, but I was just wondering who I could approach about requests in general?
<Riddell> opensource: me :)
<Riddell> if it's something like include package X then any MOTU (me, \sh, pef, raphink, Tonio_ etc)
<Riddell> if it's tweaking default settings or default packages probably me
<Riddell> if it's fixing bugs then launchpad.net or do it yourself for best response
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not a MOTU for the moment ^^
* \sh should have a look on kubuntu-default-settings, to know what he can break ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: wait a bit ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: you are a MOTU :) but in the moment, you don't have the upload rights, but it's only a matter of time 
<Tonio_> \sh: thanks ;)
<raphink> :)
<opensource> ok thanks, I will keep this info in mind
<Riddell> opensource: if there's stuff on the forums you think the developers should see do pop in here and point us to it
<Riddell> developers don't tend to use forums too much for whatever reasons
<Riddell> opensource: new logo I'm ment to use http://kubuntu.org/art/kubuntu-dapper.png
<Riddell> spot the obvious mistake there, sheesh
<Riddell> hmm, those adverts on the forums are getting more invasive :)
<opensource> Yeah I think I am going to drop the one below the logo.  Next to user info.  I have to run for now, class is over
<Riddell> opensource: cheereo, thanks again for your kubuntu forums work
<opensource> no problem, i enjoy it and i am learning alot as well
<allee> Tonio_, freeflying_ : congratulation
<freeflying_> allee: thx
<Tonio_> allee: thanks a lot ;)
<Tonio_> allee: and what about you ? how can YOU not be a member, a MOTU, a DD or something ? ;)
<Riddell> good question
<freeflying_> allee: yep
<allee> Tonio_: Why, well I missed the opertunity when amu asked me ages ago.  now that you applied and mako raised the standard for wiki pages...
<\sh> I wonder where amu is hiding anyway...need to call hom
<\sh> him even
<allee> Seriously: My work is almost invisible.  No dozends of pkgs, no 1200 forum entries, ...  I think 'thin' is the word mako used
<freeflying_> allee:  :)
<Tonio_> allee: ^^
<Tonio_> allee: how many of us did you help during packaging ? that counts also....
<allee> thx
<Tonio_> allee: the world work to much on what is "visible"... :)
<allee> well if people here think that lots of allee++ outweight the 'thin' visibility ...
<\sh> allee for president
<allee> \sh lol
<allee> \sh so sabfld(sp?) position is vacant?
<Riddell> I think dictator is above president
<\sh> sabdfls position can't be vacant...he is a step above a president...:)
<allee> okay let's start small and just apply to kubuntu team :)
<Riddell> We received a request from the user named 'allee
<Riddell> (allee)' trying to join the team 'Kubuntu Team'
<Riddell> ok people, do we like this allee chap?
<\sh> Riddell: well..if he's not annoying...take him :)
<\sh> and he must sign the code of Konduct ,)
<allee> \
<allee> \sh: i'm trying.  Complains no pubkey, strange
<Riddell> allee: have you uploaded your key to launchpad?
<\sh> allee: you didn't upload your privkey?
<allee> \sh: I hope not.  don't make me nervous
<\sh> off to bed...cu later today
<\sh> allee: import your pubkey to LP :)
<allee> nite \sh 
<allee> \sh did ages ago
* allee checks key ids ..
<JRe> Riddell: have tested a bit Keep ?
<Riddell> JRe: no, busy with kde 3.5.1 and koffice buliding today, tomorrow I will
<Riddell> and please test KDE 3.5.1 on dapper folks!
<Tonio_> Riddell: can't test on dapper cause it doesn't work on my laptop, but I'd be glad to test breezy backports if any....
<Riddell> mornfall: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/28018
<Riddell> Tonio_: what doesn't work on laptop?
<Tonio_> hum, when I migrate to dapper, I lost my network card, graphic card, wifi card ;)
<Tonio_> I think the intel chipset is simply not detected.....
<Tonio_> I didn't try with a dapper-fly cd
<allee> Tonio_: ipw2200 works fine here with dapper
<Tonio_> I will try one of those days and eventually post a bug...
<crimsun> Tonio_: today has been full of changes; the dbus, hal, sysvinit, ifupdown, etc. changes have contributed to some "breakage"
<Tonio_> allee: chat is it ?
<Tonio_> s/chat/what
<Tonio_> crimsun: I must say I think I updated just when there was a problem with xlibs lol
<allee> Tonio_: wifi part of intel chipset
<allee> but rest works too.
<Tonio_> allee: ah okay !
<Tonio_> anyway, I will test again with a flight-cd, and eventually updating again....
<mornfall> Riddell: that's because i forgot to remind you that you should also bump build-depend in adept from libapt-front >= 0.3.5 to >= 0.3.5ubuntu2 (since 0.3.5ubuntu1 >= 0.3.5)
<mornfall> Riddell: when it gets built with new libapt-front, it should be magically fixed
<Riddell> mornfall: do I have that new libapt-front?
<mornfall> Riddell: i am almost sure i told you to get it from debian :-)
<mornfall> i am surprized it even built
<Riddell> blurg, ok I'm too sleepy
<Riddell> too long watching kde 3.5.1 compiles scroll by :)
<JRe> :)
<mornfall> :-)))
<mornfall> i can feel your pain
<mornfall> elenna says hello too
<mornfall> we are studying for modal and temporal logic exam tomorrow
<mornfall> err today
<mornfall> 10am
<Riddell> temporal logic sounds a bit sci-fi to me
<Riddell> good luck elenna!
<raphink> Riddell: or here maybe :)
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<Riddell> if you're quick
<raphink> sure
<raphink> we're talking with tonio about konq-kim
<raphink> dunno if you had a look at it sometime in the past
<raphink> to remind you really quick
<raphink> kim is a set of servicemenus for konqueror
<Tonio_> yep, I think inclusion in kubuntu-default-settings could be a nice idea :)
<raphink> to manage images from the file view
<raphink> it's very nice and powerful
<Riddell> I think it clutters the right click menu too much for default inclusion
<raphink> but upstream had not taken my patches and applied GPL properlyy
<raphink> I just spent my evening on this program
<raphink> Riddell: how about modifying it for inclusion?
<raphink> Riddell: as it is, the upstream doesn't have time anymore for it
<Tonio_> raphink: already responded ;)
<raphink> he's asking for a new maintainer
<raphink> so we might actually develop it inside kubuntu 
<raphink> taking only the basic parts to not make it too heavy by default
<allee> raphink, biased ;) : I think, it would be better to write a cmdline app that uses kipi-plugins
<raphink> allee: what I see is that kim exists
<raphink> I use it almost daily and it totally changes my way to deal with images in KDE
<allee> kipi-plugins too ;)
<raphink> what do they allow?
<allee> apt-cache show kipi-plugins  # me is pround of the long description ;)
<raphink> kipi-plugins work in konqueror?
<allee> no ;) missing peace is the command line wrapper that feeds the file names into the plugin
<raphink> s/peace/piece/
<allee> right :)
<raphink> ok
<allee> then we would have 5 apps using the same plugins (and hopefully a bit more interest in developing more/new kipi-plugins)
<raphink> I think I'm fine with Kim as long as there is no such piece released for kipi plugins
<raphink> and I'm no dev really
<allee> me too :(
<raphink> so in the meanwhile I'll get kim in
<allee> raphink: fine.  I just want to mention it, if you think about:
<allee> [02:36]  <raphink> so we might actually develop it inside kubuntu
<allee> that work is better invested in a cmdline tool.
<raphink> yes you're right
<allee> time for some sleep.  Nite everyone
<raphink> yes
<raphink> night
<allee> nite raphink 
<Tonio_> nite all ;)
* spstarr_home watches kicker crash again :( 
<spstarr_home> maximizing/windows seems to randomly trigger it's demise :)
<raphink> Riddell: could you have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1612 please?
<Riddell> raphink: ok
<Riddell> raphink: fancy packaging kdbus?
<raphink> huh?
<Riddell> http://rohanpm.net/kdbus
<raphink> what is that?
<Riddell> like kdcop but for dbus
<raphink> nice
<raphink> I'll have a look later on
<raphink> I'm writing a guide for reviewing
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUReviewingGuide
<raphink> just began
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> raphink: great
<raphink> you like it?
<raphink> This is gonna be a huge guide :)
<allee> raphink: Pre-existence of the package section should have it's own page.  It's usefull at several places and as far AFAIR I've seen at least 3-4 variant of them
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> well we can section this guide later on
<raphink> in several pages
<raphink> so far I want to work on it this way, I can split it later on
<allee> yeap
<raphink> or there's always a way to refer to this section from another page
<Riddell> I think MOTUReviewingGuide is a handy page to have it on if the other pages would link to there
<raphink> that was my guess too
<allee> 'k.  mentors have/use 2 standard URL for the 'license' section and at least one URL for 'what a reviewer should check'.  If you don't have them I can look them up.
<raphink> yes I know the two urls
<raphink> I plan to use them too
<allee> raphink: mhhmm, fwiw I assume ReviewGuide will be terse or checklist like than e.g. PackagingGuide.  So I assume there is at least the need for 2 variants of 'check for exsiting deb'. Or it's possible to 'highlight' the checklist to it's easy to skip the 'why' explanations with the eye then one version maybe enough.
<raphink> what do you mean?
<allee> raphink: as you mention in the page, the one doing reviewing should know why he/she is checking for this and that.  No not much that much explanation is necessary that in the PackagingGuide that need to also to teach why to do it this or that way.
<raphink> ic
<raphink> well if it's too much, I guess people can read fast ;)
<raphink> I like to give reasons
<raphink> and if people consider this guide is too huge, they will remove parts of it
<raphink> it's a wiki :)
<allee> So my 'I assume' was wrong. np ;)
<Riddell> raphink: E: Package mjpegtools has no installation candidate
<raphink> really?
<raphink> hmm maybe it's in multiverse
<raphink> do you have multiverse on?
<raphink> I should have mjpegtools recommended, since it's only for one or two functions
<raphink> minor ones
<Riddell> so long as there's a sane error message if it isn't installed
<raphink> mhm
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about something
<Tonio_> actually when you change a few parameters in font settings, or color sheme, that doesn't apply for "kdesu" launched apps....
<Tonio_> isn't there a way to "bind" the root profile to the local one, only for specific files, which wouldn't cause any danger
<Riddell> I don't konw of any such way
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm gonna check if that possible in any way...
<Tonio_> Riddell: If you want something really homogenous, it is a pain copying those files in the root profile manually each time
<Tonio_> hh
<Tonio_> hum Riddell, I just checked different possibilities, and I found something interesting
<Tonio_> using sudo adept for example, I get my profile settings, meaning the $HOME is set to /home/me
<Tonio_> using kdesu it uses /root
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that normal, kdesu limitation, or simply not implemented ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: using sudo means you'll end up with files in your home directory that are owned by root such as ~/.ICEauthority
<Riddell> which breaks any subsequent programs you run
<Riddell> I've reently changed kdelibs to just set $HOME to root when run as uid 0
<Tonio_>  Riddell that sound indeed logic....
<mdz> Riddell: what does kdelibs-bin need with netpbm?  can that dependency be avoided?
<Riddell> mdz: it's used for image thumbnails I think
<Riddell> mdz: netpbm is in main though isn't it?
<mdz> Riddell: it is, but if possible we would prefer that it weren't
<Riddell> mdz: it looks like it isn't used any more
<mdz> Riddell: score
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'm sorry
<jpatrick> I let you all down...
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdbus : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1613
<Riddell> jpatrick: no you didn't :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: we still love you
<jpatrick> can't they have more reasonable times?
<Riddell> the times move about
<jpatrick> but not in my favour
<Riddell> next one is at midday UTC
<jpatrick> oh crap
<jpatrick> can't go
* jpatrick considers pretending to be ill
<jpatrick> oh dear.
<jpatrick> can't they accept via wikipages?
<Riddell> jpatrick: not really, they need to be able to chat to you
<Riddell> jpatrick: don't you have internet access at school?
<jpatrick> email?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I don't have computer lesson at that time
<Riddell> but that's 13:00 in spain, should be siesta time or lunch time?
<jpatrick> no
* jpatrick has Spanish class at that time
<nlindblad> jpatrick: how are you?
<nlindblad> Riddell: how are you?
<jpatrick> nlindblad: not in a good mood
<nlindblad> :(
<Riddell> nlindblad: I'm fine
<Riddell> and it's burns nicht
<jpatrick> Riddell: they changed the logo at KubuntuForums
<nlindblad> my "to do" list is way too long
<Riddell> jpatrick: to the one with three different shadow effects
<Riddell> four if you count the lack of shadow on "forums"
<nlindblad> damn this constant beep
<nlindblad> it's getting louder
<Riddell> nlindblad: which?
<nlindblad> the constant beep inside my head
<nlindblad> quite annoying sometimes
<Riddell> I'd imagine it would be
<nlindblad> today for the first time I actually heard it during a not that loud conversation
<jpatrick> right...
<nlindblad> and once it gets a bit louder, it's that loud until it gets louder
<nlindblad> no way of stopping it
<jpatrick> :|
<nlindblad> I just can't remember what silence is like
<nlindblad> probably the right place to complain about my life though
<nlindblad> s/the/not the/
<Riddell> sounds like a job for a doctor
<jpatrick> np: Amateur Transplants - London Underground
<jpatrick> ;)
<Riddell> pef!
<Riddell> pef: did't you have a speedcrunch 0.7 package?
<pef> package to upload ?
<Riddell> to review
<pef> Riddell: no, to package :) but you said there is a problem about qt4 and Dapper
<pef> so I stopped any work on it
<nlindblad> Riddell: been to a doctor several times
<Riddell> pef: I was thinking we could rename it speedcrunch-qt4 or something
<Riddell> have it in universe
<pef> Riddell: and consider it as a new package ? so we will have speedcrunch (qt3) and speedcrunch-qt4
<Riddell> pef: yes
<jjesse> Riddell: upgraded to kde 3.5.1 for dapper and no problems
<Riddell> dunno, may well be not worth it
<Riddell> jjesse: excellent
<Riddell> jjesse: does kmail work?
<pef> I find that a bit confusing for end user
<jjesse> Riddell: trying it right now
<Riddell> pef: ok, lets just leave it then
<pef> Riddell: it's just my opinion ;)
<pef> that's not because I'm lazy :]  (had to found a hack because of CFLAGS being dropped by cdbs)
<pef> Riddell: what's the problem with qt4 and Dapper ? too late ?
<Riddell> pef: having two versions of the same library is frowned upon from a support view, and dapper is a long term supported release
<pef> 5 years, isn't it ?
<Riddell> yes
<pef> Riddell: have you already investigated the adept crash "when click on fetching updates" issue ?
<Riddell> pef: yes, I need to update libapt-front, which I'll do in about 5 minutes
<pef> ok :)
<mornfall> pef: it's fixed, no worries ;)
<pef> mornfall: great :)
<allee> oh, 5 not only 3 years
<Riddell> 5 on the server
<Riddell> qt probably isn't considered server though
<allee> 30 2 or 4 core opterons count as server (no need for kde there:)  I cross my fingers that oracle zerfies on it. -> SLES go home
<Riddell> there's a podcast from oracle the other day that talks about packages for kubuntu
<allee> podcast?  Searched www.oracle.com for ubuntu without luck.
<Tonio_> re
<Riddell> yo Tonio_ 
<Riddell> Tonio_: want to test the breezy packages?
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351 breezy main
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course ;) I'm waiting for that for 2 days ;)
<Tonio_> let's go
<jpatrick> "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/ breezy main"
<jpatrick> or "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-lastest/ breezy main"
<hunger> jpatrick: Will this go into dapper?
<Riddell> latest doesn't point yet
<Riddell> hunger: I need people to test the dapper packages too
<allee> Riddell: where?
<Riddell> and if they work I'll ask to put it into dapper
<Riddell> deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/ ./
<allee> upgradign ...
<allee> koffice not ready yet?  krita: Kollidiert: koffice-libs (< 1:1.5.1) aber 1:1.4.2-3ubuntu8 soll installiert werden.
<jpatrick> whatever that meant
<jpatrick> ;)
<allee> oh, shit. 
<allee> krita uninstallable. conflicts with ((< 1:1.5.1)  but 1:1.4.2-3ubuntu8 is to be installed
<Riddell> hmm, that's not good, I'll fix that allee 
<allee> uhm LC_ALL and LANG setting ignored by aptitude. errmsg still german :(
<hunger> Riddell: I am already downloading the dapper-testing debs:-)
<Tm_T> heh, I'm using KDE 3.5.1 from testing debs
<Tm_T> no problems noticed
<hunger> Riddell: krita and koffice won't install due to version conflicts.
* Tm_T doesn't have krita from debs
<allee> koffice crashed on first start after I closed the slashscreen and the digikam project was reloaded ...
<allee> s/koffice/kdevelop/
<allee> when I started kdevelop the second, third time, no splash and not crash after project was loaded.
<allee> fwiw.  that's without logout/in 
<hunger> allee: So far I have not managed to have kdevelop not crash on me:-(
<hunger> allee: No version of kdevelop ever worked here:-(
<allee> hunger: :)
<allee> okay time for reboot, can't hurt ...
<hunger> Riddell: Everything upgraded fine (apart of koffice and krita).
* hunger is restarting X now.
<tobias___> Riddell: All looks good so far.
<tobias___> Riddell: cpu_freq is still broken in ksysguard...
<jjesse> has anyone been following the discussion on shutdown on kubuntu-users group?  can someone confirm what is happening?
<jjesse> kubuntu-users mailing list that is
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb with 3.5.1 on breezy for the moment
<Tonio_> are there specific tests to perform ?
<Tonio_> I can't find a decent changelog...........
<Tonio_> except concerning bugfixes of course
<jpatrick> I'm off
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5to3_5_1.php
<Riddell> Tonio_: dapper or breezy?
<Riddell> tobias___: rather
<Tonio_> Riddell: Breezy
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, the changelog is about only bugfixes, that's why I couldn(t find anything else ;)
<Riddell> it's a bugfix release :)
<allee> no bugs yet here with 3.5.1
<allee> oh :(  / /home /srv are again visible in media:/  again
<allee> why isn't k3b the default app for blank CD media?
<Sime> sebas: ping
<Sime> sebas: als je een svn up doet van guidance, dan kan je displayconfig uitproberen en kijk of je nvidia gfxcard gevonden wordt.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-01-31
<Sime> hey, that was the wrong channel.
<raphink> Sime: ja, ik denk zo ook ;)
<jjesse> anyone having any issues w/ dapper and booting up with a USB drive attached already?
<jjesse> i get a notice that KDE Daemon has crashed and it comes up about 40 time or so and then disappears
<jjesse> if i boot w/o it plugged in it works fine
<Tm_T> good morning crimsun, haven't seen you for awhile
<Tonio_> hre
<Tonio_> hi there 
<JRe> Riddell: have you tried Keep?
<Riddell> JRe: nope, just about to
<JRe> k
<Riddell> mornfall: adept working now :)
<mornfall> aye :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdbus good, needs 1 more review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1613
<Riddell> \sh, pef_aw, raphink etc :)
<raphink> I'llhave a look at it
<raphink> I uploaded konq-kim again Riddell 
<\sh> Riddell / Tonio_ : advocated
<Riddell> \sh: that was fast!
* Riddell uploads kdbus
<raphink> ah ok :)
<raphink> well then ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: keep package has a patch but no include simplepatch.mk in debian/rules
<hunger> Riddell: I am running the dapper-testing debs for kde 3.5.1
<hunger> Riddell: So far they seem to crash less frequent then the 3.5.0 ones.... I'd recommend to replace those with the 3.5.1 ones.
<Riddell> hunger: great, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me check ;)
<hunger> Riddell: Some of the icons look nicer, too;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: right, let me correct that (3 minutes)
<Tonio_> \sh: thanks for kdbus
<Tm_T> hu hu
<Tonio_> Riddell: not the first time that I can see this...
<hunger> Riddell: noatune does not work at all.
<Tonio_> Riddell: when the patch is applied on cvs.sh, building requires automake, while it works correctly without patching....
<Tonio_> Riddell: aware of that problem ?
<mornfall> hunger: noatun needs arts
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the issue with keep actually.... it doesn't build with the patch applied....
<mornfall> but i don't know if that may be the problem :)
<Riddell> hunger: noatun works here (dapper 3.5.1)
<Riddell> Tonio_: why doesn't it build?
<hunger> Riddell: It does not even start to playback.
<Riddell> hunger: does artsplay work?
<hunger> Riddell: amarok works fine.
<Riddell> JRe: how can I test keep?  do I have to wait all day for a backup?
<Tonio_> Riddell: It tries tu make usage of automake, while it doesn't when the simplepatchsys line is commented....
<hunger> Riddell: Yes.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've seen the same problem with a pair of packages (metamonitor for example)
<JRe> Riddell: you can force a backup :)
<Tonio_> nope, not metamonitor...... let me check which one
<Tonio_> JRe: any idea concerning that problem ????
<hunger> Riddell: One sec... used a ogg while the file I tried with noatune was a mp3
<Tonio_> JRe: I assume this has something to do with the version of the admin/ folder maybe....
<JRe> Tonio_: I have the last updated on from /branches/KDE/3.5/kde-common/admin
<Tonio_> JRe: sounds strange.... Can you just try to build the keep package I've done in a dapper chroot ?
<Riddell> JRe: ok, I force a backup (and I think that should be changed to "do backup now") and it runs rdiff but no output
<Riddell> running the rdiff command manually gives an error
<Riddell> keep should tell the user that but it doesn't
<Riddell> Fatal Error: Destination directory
<Riddell> /home/jr/backup
<Riddell> exists, but does not look like a rdiff-backup directory.
<Tonio_> JRe: Simply build as it is, then add the simplepatchsys line in rules, and you'll see it asks for automake......
<hunger> Riddell: Looks like artsplay does not like mp3 (even though artscontrol lists it as supported).
<Tonio_> Riddell: keep reuploaded with patchsys and an automake1.9 dep.... builds fine
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool, strange that it needs automake just for touching cvs.sh
<Riddell> JRe: other than that keep looks great
<Riddell> backups work well
<Riddell> could do with something saying when next backup will happen
<Riddell> and I don't know what unballesting means
<JRe> Tonio_: what ?
<JRe> Riddell: it see that older backups than this current limit are deleted
<JRe> s/see/seems/
<JRe> err s/seems/means/ :)
<Riddell> change that to "removal"?
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<JRe> Riddell: will do
<JRe> Riddell: I know the working of my app is terrible since I am not a native english speaker :)
<JRe> s/working/wording/
<Riddell> JRe: it's the showing an error when the backup directory is not valid that needs fixed though, once that's done I'd love for it to go on the CD
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<JRe> Riddell: you want that i made a patch for these modifications or a new version ?
<Riddell> JRe: new version probably
<Tonio_> JRe: let me know whe it is available, I will update the package
<jjesse> Riddell: can you make sure the correct stylesheet is applied to the quickguide?  it doesn't look as pretty as the releasenotes
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, but probably not for a couple of weeks
<jjesse> Riddell: ok, as long as it gets done before the release :)
<JRe> Tonio_, Riddell: ok will do that before end of week
<Riddell> hello enfact 
<Riddell> JRe: did you say once upon a time that you were making a floppy/usb disk formatting program?
<Tonio_> JRe: np
<enfact> hey Riddel
<Riddell> enfact: going to join us as an elite kubuntu developer?
<enfact> i would love too, i actually have a couple guys together right now and we're thinking of doing a new distro or just starting work based on kubuntu
<sebas> Riddell: Does launchpad have taskmanagement and events calender functionality?
<enfact> possibly ubuntu though because of new stuff coming out for graphics (XGL, XEGL, open gl based stuff 
<Riddell> sebas: I think it has calendar stuff, but I've never looked at it
<enfact> doesnt seem like that is going in the KDE direction at all, dissapointing
<sebas> Riddell: May I /query you?
<Riddell> enfact: that's all X stuff, all desktop environments will get it
<Riddell> sebas: sure
<sebas> OK.
<enfact> but its all GNOME guys on it currently
<enfact> seth nickell and some new guy novell picked up
<Riddell> enfact: http://dot.kde.org/1126267099/
<Riddell> exa is written by a KDE developer
<enfact> they're keeping lips tight about plasma
<enfact> havent seen anyting, have you seen the vids from seth nickell's blog?
<enfact> wobbly windos
<enfact> http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<Riddell> enfact: yes I saw that, it's almost as good as the stuff zack showed at akademy
<enfact> thats so good to hear :)
<enfact> the point of all this is that i've designed an entire new GUI that we're to implement
<JRe> Riddell: yes it's true but it will only be available with KDE 4
<JRe> Riddell: using the Solid backend
<Riddell> if you go to one of aaron's talks about plasma he's not tight lipped but there's nothing definate in it yet so it's not on the website
<enfact> trying to find the best base for it because it is heavy on transparency & movement
<enfact> i plan on being in boston for linuxworld
<enfact> dont know the schedule for that though :(
<Riddell> JRe: ah ok, so a while away yet
<enfact> is there any source out there yet that you would consider stable enough to even hack on and try out this new GUI?
<Riddell> enfact: qt 4 :)
<enfact> assumed
<Riddell> 4.1 has funky SVG stuff
<enfact> im talking about these new quartz like X over-layers
<enfact> i will have to check out more from zack, hoping there's some kind of source to work from out yet...
<enfact> funky SVG as in messed up or great, actually some SVG to balance with cairo?
<Riddell> enfact: arthur is the qt rendering engine which is equivalent to cairo
<Riddell> enfact: the funky (i.e. good) SVG stuff in 4.1 is equivalent to rsvg or the like
<enfact> cool
<Riddell> enfact: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1559
<Riddell> could well be what you want
<enfact> thanks much riddel
<enfact> i look forward to being in here more to help out, im no coder, just UI usability type :)
<jjesse> enfact: don't worry i just do documentation work so we all can find places in the kubuntu-devel team :P
<enfact> and design
<enfact> cool
<Riddell> #needaname reminds me of no-name-yet.com
<enfact> haha
<enfact> we're working on something
<enfact> temporary name will be ShapeOS me thinks
<enfact> until we can find a zulu word that works :)
<enfact> and then put a uppercase K in it at some clever place
<Riddell> god no!
<enfact> Kidding
<enfact> :)
<enfact> that horrible technique spread like Kancer
<jjesse> hmm on dapper w/ 3.5.1 everytime i open up adept updater and click on fetch updates the window closes
* Tm_T doesn't use adept
<jjesse> i don't usually use adept either, but trying to so i can write docs on it :)
<Tm_T> buggy systemsettings, still
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/systemsettings_1.png
<Tm_T> and when I clicked "show all" window got resized, that's all
<Riddell> hmm
<Tm_T> so now, if I like to change mouse settings ofr example, I have to restart it
<jsgotangco> what's the repo for 3.5.1?
<jjesse> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/
<Tm_T> and ./
<Riddell> jjesse: breezy or dapper?
<jsgotangco> okay the docteam svn is still big really
<jjesse> the problem with adept?
<jjesse> dapper running 3.5.1
<jsgotangco> i always find the problem with adept not opening the first time, but runs fine the 2nd time it is opened
<jjesse> everytime i try to open up adept-updater and click on fetch-updates the program disappears
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> but try it the 2nd time, it opens up
<jjesse> adpet is performating just like you said jsgotangco but adept-updater opens fine, just doesn't fetch updates
<jsgotangco> its proably kdesu not working nicely
<jsgotangco> adept-updater works fine with me on 3.5.0 though
<jsgotangco> oh wait
<jsgotangco> its borked too
<jsgotangco> ok should i test 3.5.1?
<Riddell> jjesse: please do
<Riddell> jsgotangco: rather
<jjesse> grin already
<jsgotangco> Riddell: i just add that url in sources.list right?
<jjesse> dapper release will 3.5 or 3.5.1?
<jsgotangco> we can do 3.5.1 i guess if it passes the acid test
<jjesse> make sure it is http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde351-dapper-testing/ .//
<Riddell> jjesse: that's yet to be decided
<jsgotangco> with .// at the end?
<Riddell> ./  on the end
<jsgotangco> Riddell: would a KDE toolchain be more advisable to do kubuntu docs?
<nlindblad> hello
<Riddell> jsgotangco: we use the kde docs tools for kubuntu docs
<jsgotangco> Riddell: honestly, i'd like to use that, but need to read up 
<hunger> jsgotangco: What is the acid test kde351 needs to pass?
<jjesse> ok i'm out for a bit, time to give blood
<hunger> jsgotangco: I am using it and see less crashes than with what is in dapper.
<jsgotangco> ahhh
* jsgotangco updating now
<enfact> how much of the power of qt do you loose when you use python instead of C++ any, and is is significant?
<enfact> is it*
<Riddell> enfact: it uses slightly more memory
<Riddell> enfact: and it means you can't use third party libraries as much
<Riddell> but basicly none
<Riddell> except I don't think there's any qt4 python bindings yet
<enfact> eek
<enfact> c++ it is
<enfact> there's not much help for GUI designers, i might need to learn how to code, trials before this have failed miseralby though
<enfact> dont have the head for coding
<Riddell> use qtdesigner
<enfact> yeah thats the idea
<nlindblad> 32GiB
<sebas> enfact: It largely depends on your apps.
<sebas> Most apps are waiting for userinput or i/o most of the time, in that case it's hardly noticeable.
<sebas> You should not do heavy computing work in python, though.
<enfact> im creating a whole new GUI that ive designed
<enfact> ha
<sebas> And the bindings for Qt4 are in the works, beta now.
<enfact> ill prob end up using c++ or begging somebody who can code to help out
<enfact> i will need whatever it is to be able to work with this new XEGL/XGL opengl stuff
<enfact> thats another story, will have to talk to zack about
<Riddell> adept-updater working good here
<Riddell> it was acting strange because I had adept open at the same time though
<freeflying_> Riddell: I can hardly use "sudo" run any program in kde-3.5.1
<Riddell> freeflying_: does kdesu work?
<enfact> yeah kdesu command works for most
<freeflying_> Riddell: have not try kdesu 
<Riddell> sealne: do you know if the ruby bindings are working in dapper?
<sealne> sorry haven't had a chance to check i have a sarge disk in my dev machine at the moment i'll try to swap it for dapper latter today and let you know
<sealne> in fact i might aswell just now
<sealne> ouch burny hard disks
<Riddell> example hello world ruby program seems to work
<Riddell> can't get clickspotter doing anything though http://clickspotter.ath.cx/files/Download.html
<sealne> did you run ClickSpotter-0.1.1/lib/clickspotter.rb ?
<sealne> seems to do stuff (on breezy waiting for dapper to update) but i don't have a log to analyze
<Riddell> stuff as in show anything?
<sealne> yeah
<Riddell> just sits there in the mainloop in dapper, kde 3.5.1
<sealne> well prompt you for a logfile anyway and show the world in the background but as i say this is still breezy lots of dapper updates
<Riddell> doesn't show anything
<sealne> i'll try in a few min
<sealne> did you install it or just run from tarball?
<Riddell> both
<sealne> ewww "to execute a command as root..."
<Riddell> hmm?
<jsgotangco> seems pretty stable
<Riddell> jjesse: groovy
<jsgotangco> and fast
<jjesse> grin Riddell must not be used to having two j's in the channel
<Riddell> I spent my schooldays surrounded by too many Jonathan's.  that's why I use my surname as nick :)
<jsgotangco> Riddell: its more responsive compared to 3.5.0 and its very noticeable...
<sealne> interesting on dapper i don't have a "ruby" command
<sealne> only ruby1.8
<Riddell> sealne: have to install ruby pacakge
<sealne> thats bad
<Riddell> why?
<sealne> i'd definitly expect that installing ruby 1.8 i'd have a file called ruby
<sealne> is it "QMultiInputContext::changeInputMethod(): index=0, slave=xim
<sealne> that is displayed when you get the blank window?
<Riddell> is what?
<sealne> sorry pasted a new line
<Riddell> nope, I have nothing displayed
<sealne> if run from konsole?
<Riddell> correct
<sealne> maybe thats just katch does that when its not working like this
<Riddell> pardon?
<sealne> different ruby prog
<Riddell> oooh
<Riddell> I had 3.5.0 kdebindings, updating to 3.5.1 means it's all working
<jsgotangco> Riddell: i'm not on 3.5.1 are you looking for something specific bug or just need test resuls
<jsgotangco> s/not/now
<jsgotangco> i gotta sleep
<jsgotangco> brb
<Riddell> somewhat slow but good fun, anyone want to package clickspotter?
<robotgeek> hi, is there a specifc place to file bugs for Kubuntu Dapper , or can I just file it on Malone?
<hunger> robotgeek: I file mine in malone.
<robotgeek> hunger: okay, thanks. i will do so. i need to file a few regression bugs in the kernel too
<nlindblad> maybe I should find out why KDE crashes on logouts
<nlindblad> happens 100% of the times
<Tm_T> nlindblad: KDE? you mean Kicker? Kicker is NOT whole KDE ;--P
<nlindblad> KDE (as in some component of KDE)
<Tm_T> no wonder you live in sweden ;-)
<nlindblad> what is that suppose to mean? :D
<Tm_T> nlindblad: normal finnish-swedish foolishness
<nlindblad> right
<nlindblad> I'm dumb because I'm Swedish?
<Tm_T> yu, typical joke here, no harm meant
* Tm_T is the man you should NOT take too seriously
<Tm_T> as long as I'm not whacking with axe
<nlindblad> good to know
<nlindblad> I shouldn't sit here
<nlindblad> I should write those damn essays
<Tm_T> nlindblad: aye, I have several traces for kicker crashes, don't happen here with --debug compile and without translucency
<nlindblad> I don't use translucency
* nlindblad double checks that
<nlindblad> nope, not activated
<Tm_T> nlindblad: yes, but you have to also compile kicker with --enable-debug and ooh, no crashes, no idea why so
<robotgeek> on what should i file a bug in this scenario, "System Settings -> Network Settings" doesn not fit in the screen? kcontrol?
<Tm_T> if it's in kcontrol
<Tm_T> but, sounds like it
<Tm_T> 's systemsettings thing
<nlindblad> Tm_T: I chose Kubuntu because I was fed up compiling
<nlindblad> (old Gentooist)
<robotgeek> hmm, thanks Tm_T 
<Tm_T> nlindblad: hehe, I compile some stuff from svn, because I do some testing/developing or just modify for myself
<nlindblad> okey
<Tm_T> robotgeek: http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/systemsettings_1.png
<Tm_T> nlindblad: but yeah, I would never compile whole KDE myself, if there's no _really_ good reason
<robotgeek> Tm_T: yeah, same thing. Network Settings button
<Tm_T> robotgeek: not same thing, I resized window -> what? stuff doesn't follow? and, if I press that "show all" button, only window resized back, nothing else =)
<robotgeek> Tm_T: i can't resize the window, the bottom part of the screen goes below the panel. i'll screenshot, one sec
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> robotgeek: move with alt+drag
<robotgeek> Tm_T: that works
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> workaround
<robotgeek> but now i can't see the top part, and i cannot resize at all
<Tm_T> you can't drag from corner?
<robotgeek> nope, it doesn't let me
<Tm_T> ooooh no
<Tm_T> that's bad
<Tm_T> robotgeek: solution? use kcontrol
<Tm_T> that's what I'm usinf
<Tm_T> g
<robotgeek> Tm_T: yeah, kcontrol works (not that I need it to configure my network :) )
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> aye, systemsettings is ok as long as it works, never worked here though
<robotgeek> so, it's not kcontrol, i don't know what it is!
<Tm_T> it's "systemsettings"
<Tm_T> trivial name for app
<robotgeek> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7657
<robotgeek> Tm_T: it looks like a known bug in breezy
<Tm_T> aye
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-01
<jsgotangco> Riddell, yay for 3.5.1 :)
* _enfact is away: Away at the moment
<murr> err.. i'm sorry if i'm not supposed to ask here, but are these packages ready for use already http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/ ? they seem to be for breezy(?)
<Tm_T> murr: tietkseni ei ole viel "julkista"
<Tm_T> murr: so prolly isn't yet for everyday-use
<murr> Tm_T: joten paketointi viel jotenkin kesken tms.?
<Tm_T> murr: wait Riddell, he'll tell if he need testers ;)
<Tm_T> when they
<murr> ok. i just did a clean breezy install and was wondering if i should install 3.5 or - as i noticed it's there - 3.51
<Tm_T> re test installed, might be ready to publish
<Tm_T> murr: aye, if you like to help, wait riddell
<murr> hmm.. if it's possible that they are still somehow horribly broken, i think i'll install 3.5 then ;)
<murr> i could test them myself, but this is not my machine
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> well, they might be ok, I have no idea
<Tm_T> I'm using dapper and KDE 3.5.1
<murr> hm
<Riddell> murr: they're still in testing but there's been no problem reports so far
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> hi sir
* Tm_T hides
<murr> Riddell: so the repository is not incomplete or anything like that?
<murr> if that's the case, i think i'll install it then. i thank thee all very much
<Tm_T> murr: you're welcome :)
<Tm_T> murr: haven't seen you in finnish channels ;(
<murr> Tm_T: hehe, that's because this is not my nick. at least not all of it ;)
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Riddell> murr: let me know if you have any problems
<Tm_T> undercover I see... ;)
<murr> Riddell: i will
<murr> Tm_T: hehe, in a way, maybe :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: i think we've got a splash screen and kdm theme for Dapper...
<Riddell> hmm?
<jpatrick> You know the ones we were talking about a few days ago
<jpatrick> I have no problem with GPLing my themes and would be honored to have them included in Dapper. I will be sure to update the splash and KDM themes in the next day or so to reflect a change to GPL.
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> I do really like the themes
<Riddell> but we need moodin in main first
<jpatrick> he also said "I'm also working on a updated version of these themes that should be finished and uploaded to kde-look by this weekend so be sure to check them out too."
<Riddell> and canonical may be getting some stuff made professionally that might overlap it
<Riddell> but great, thanks for contacting him
<jpatrick> no problem
<hunger> Hmmm.... konqueror should really detect forwarding loops:-)
<mornfall> *wibble*
<Riddell> hunger: doesn't it?
<Riddell> mornfall: what's up?
<hunger> Riddell: Try http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/tip/16646.html
<mornfall> CAV submission deadline today, everyone wonkies
<Riddell> CAV?
<mornfall> cav-conference.org
<hunger> Riddell: konqueror keeps looping between two webpages when visiting this link... FF works:-(
<Riddell> hunger: works for me
<jpatrick> hunger: me too
<hunger> Hmmm... It keeps switching between two urls for me:-/
<Riddell> hunger: KDE version?  kubuntu version?
<jpatrick> what konq version?
<hunger> Riddell: dapper-kde351-testing debs.
<hunger> Riddell: ... which work great in general by the way.
<Riddell> same as me
<jpatrick> hello raphink 
<hunger> Hmmm... what did I break now?
<Riddell> Tonio_: new kdbus out
<Riddell> raphink: fancy packaging clickspotter?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I thought that last word was something else for a while ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, let's update
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've no idea if it'll need a UVF exception though
<Riddell> jpatrick: hmm?
<jpatrick> nm
* Riddell sweet and innocent
<Tonio_> Riddell: is kdbus uploaded ?
<Tonio_> ho yes I received kathie's mail....
<Tonio_> Riddell: according to what I've seen, specific ubuntu packages can be uploaded. raphink uploaded soundkonverter without the need of exception....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not sure, but I think exceptions are only for debian synchronized packages..... I can be wrong anyway...
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdbus uploaded
<hunger> Wow! You can finally resize the System Settings!
<hunger> OK... only works when you resized the first view, but at least it does work.
<hunger> Is there a way to stop konq from embedding kpdf?
<hunger> Ah, found it:-)
<jpatrick> excellent excellent :)
<hunger> jpatrick: Sorry for spamming the channel... I should move to #ubuntu or something instead.
<jpatrick> no!
<hunger> jpatrick: OK, OK, I'll stay:-)
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: not sure if it's cups or kde, but kde printer utils can't talk to cups server.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: yeah, cups 1.2 and kde don't talk well
<Riddell> it's one of the larger issues facing dapper
<LeeJunFan> crap, so far that's the only real issue I've got too.
<LeeJunFan> Guess that's good at least.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, since configuring cups any other way just blows.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: well, that and the admin mode buttons being a pita again.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: what's up with them?
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: well it's working now. hehe. Maybe it was just the printer module, could have sworn it happened on something else yesterday. I'll let you know.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: if I see it again on something that I know is working.
<Riddell> please do
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: kdeprint has nothing to do with this is it? http://tinyurl.com/87cck
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: ah, I see. That's not a complete fix.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: it's related in so far as they're both caused by cups API changes
<Riddell> but that fix is already in
<kozz> what has happened with the KDE 3.5 packages for Breezy PPC?
<Riddell> kozz: the machine got moved and we packages stayed behind
<Riddell> kozz: breezy or dapper?
<kozz> breezy, amu did earlier put some package online for testing
<Riddell> kozz: please test these out...   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/ breezy main
<Riddell> hi kkathman 
<kkathman> howdy :)
<Riddell> kkathman: if you want to write documentation talk to jjesse about what needs done
<kozz> will try, I do not run breezy anymore, someone asked me :)
<kozz> will come back to you with a report later
<kozz> but thanks
<kkathman> ok kewl  be glad to
<Riddell> kozz: please let me know how it goes
<Riddell> kkathman: if you want to make packages I'm looking for someone to pack
<Riddell> package clickspotter
<Riddell> which is a curious one being ruby 
<jjesse> kkathman: working on finishing up the quickguide and also starting on hacking at the desktopguide... check out the wiki page on DocteamGettingStarted
<Riddell> see KubuntuPackageGuide and numberous other places for info on how
<kkathman> Riddell:  im in one of those situations where I need to learn completely how...I have a breezy install right now
<robotgeek> kkathman: you can join up with me :)
<kkathman> I know sketchy how to
<kkathman> jjesse and robotgeek  just let me know what I can do
<jjesse> Riddell: have you looked at the packaging guide that is in svn? its starting to rock from what i hear
<Riddell> jjesse: no I haven't yet
<Riddell> jjesse: is anything happeneing with the adept guide?
<jjesse> kkathman: start off at DocteamGettingStarted and also just by reading the docs at doc.ubuntu.com and start looking for changes
<robotgeek> kkathman: i just picked it up, i think i will learn more about it in the meeting today. (maybe it's not in the agenda though)
<kkathman> jjesse: okie dokie...I can just edit these if I find errors or what?
<jjesse> Riddell: i sent a message to person who was working on it last and he was going to review it, haven't heard back from him
<jjesse> kkathman: create a .diff and email it to me and i'll commit it ot the svn... after several quality commits we can give you commit access
<kkathman> robotgeek: Hobbsee was starting to teach me...and then she left out
<jjesse> Riddell: would you like me to take over it?  i know mornfall wanted to move it up kde docs
<Riddell> jjesse: I haven't seen any activity on it for a while, I think it's fine to be taken over
<kkathman> jjesse:  excellent. I'll take a look
<robotgeek> kkathman: i gotta run now too, but we meet up in the evening?
<kkathman> robotgeek: okie doke !
<robotgeek> kkathman: i should draft out a POA soon, i guess
<kkathman> jjesse:  email or wiki?   Mine is wiki.ubuntu.com/KorkyKathman
<kkathman> robotgeek: great...lets chat about that
<robotgeek> so, we can split up work and stuff. 
<robotgeek> alrite, kkathman also /j #ubuntu-doc :)
<kkathman> k
<jjesse> kkathman: wiki.ubuntu.com/JonathanJesse
<kkathman> thanks :)
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Hi, I have a small problem with kooka from 3.5.1
<Riddell> KabelKasper: hmm?
<KabelKasper> Riddell: it says that it can not find the sane installation.
<KabelKasper> but libsane is installed
<Riddell> do you have sane installed?
<Riddell> hmm
<KabelKasper> Riddell: but when it starts it asks me if i whant it to use my scanner
<KabelKasper> kooka from 3.5.0 was ok
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Ahhh, and thank you for the CD's.
<Riddell> kooka doesn't even start for me
<KabelKasper> ;) hihi
<KabelKasper> Riddell: when i#m starting it out of the konsole it says:
<KabelKasper> vloechte@alfred:~$ kooka
<KabelKasper> [snapscan]  Cannot open firmware file /path/to/your/firmware/file.bin.
<KabelKasper> [snapscan]  Edit the firmware file entry in snapscan.conf.
<KabelKasper> Riddell: But before the upgrade it worked
<Riddell> ah, linux problem then, not my departement :)
<KabelKasper>  :-D 
<Riddell> snapscan is part of sane
<Riddell> report to malone I'd say
<KabelKasper> Riddell: I'm still on breezy if thats of interrest
<Riddell> oh, hmm
<Riddell> check if xsane works?
<KabelKasper> Riddell: i'll test xsane
<kozz> Riddell: seems to work
<kozz> there is however one thing, with gwenview
<Riddell> kozz: hmm?
<kozz> havent used gwenview before, using kview, but pictures in gwenview are kind of.. .yellow
<kozz> when they are shrink
<Riddell> kozz: what version of gwenview?
<kozz> 1.2.0
<Riddell> kozz: known problem, ppc only
<Riddell> kozz: fixed in dapper, try asking for a backport
<Riddell> Mez: ^^
<kozz> ok, works on my main machine in dapper, but now when I tried in breezy I saw erros
<KabelKasper> Riddell: Thats strange xsane says: error while opening the device snapscan:libusb:001:004  :-S But since last week i did nothing than updating KDE
<kozz> Riddell: except for that, KDE 3.5.1 seems to work on PPC Breezy :)
<Riddell> kozz: excellent, thanks a lot
<Riddell> kozz: does kooka work by any chance?
<kozz> it starts
<kozz> but I don't have any scanner
<kozz> v 0.44
<Riddell> ok, 1 step better than I have it
<kozz> cool, kooka can try to scan with my tv-card
<kozz> but it doens't work... ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-02
<Tm_T> any of you have idea about font packages?
<crimsun> what sort?
<Tm_T> hum, I might provide two or three font packages for ubuntu
<crimsun> your own?
<Tm_T> nope, xfonts-base-transcoded and 100dpi and 75dpi
<Tm_T> both are not in breezy nor dapper atm
<crimsun> you'll want to ask Daniel [Stone]  why they're not
<Tm_T> ok
<crimsun> I doubt he omitted them randomly
<Tm_T> 22:08 #ubuntu-devel: < siretart> Tm_T: filing a bug is a good idea in any case
<Tm_T> 23:19 #ubuntu-devel: < siretart> Tm_T: yes. or even better, provide a package ;)
<Tm_T> I think they're dropped out because if your system is using utf-8 locales, you don't need them
<Tm_T> and somebody is expecting we are do so
<crimsun> that's essentially my thinking
<Tm_T> but I (and tons of other people) does have ISO-8859-15 locales etc
<Tm_T> but sure, I'll ask :)
<Tm_T> but in the meantime, I (we) need packages
<Tm_T> so, should I just take debian package and change location where fonts are installed to ubuntu way, or?
<Tm_T> I just installed newest packages I found from debian mirrors and then copied files to right place
<Tm_T> hum, maybe daniel can tell what I need to know ;(
<crimsun> yep, at the very least you'll need to change the installation path
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> I'll catch up daniel tomorrow then
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: did something change in latest kde so that removing kubuntu-defaults and copying konqueror.rc no longer give back full functionality?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Hobbsee> hi everyone
<mornfall> lalala
<mornfall> i should mail mdz
<Verwilst> hello!
* Verwilst just downloaded flight 3 to reinstall his breezy desktop ;)
<Hobbsee> er...ok then!
<Hobbsee> to reinstall breezy?
<Verwilst> my currently-breezy desktop into dapper ;)
<Verwilst> i'm running 5 production servers on dapper now, so i think it's fit for my desktop too ;)
<Hobbsee> ah, right, so you're taking off breezy, and sticking dapper on there, yes, right, that makes sense now
<Hobbsee> i was wondering how you planned to install breezy from a dapper cd!
<Verwilst> hehe
* Verwilst wishes kdevelop had mono support
<Verwilst> mornfall: how's the kde update-notifier coming? ;)
<mornfall> Verwilst: it's sitting in my systray
<mornfall> Verwilst: it's in dapper for ages now .p
<Verwilst> screeniiiiieeee
<Verwilst> oh
<Verwilst> what's it called? :)
<mornfall> adept-notifier
<Verwilst> but not installed by default i guess?
<mornfall> it is, just nothing to run it automatically
<mornfall> well, it is part of adept package
<Verwilst> ah
<mornfall> at least i hope so :)
<Hobbsee> hey, cool!  it works!
<Hobbsee> it's installed by default, yes
<Verwilst> screeenshoooot
<Verwilst> :p
<Hobbsee> from me?
<Verwilst> sure
<Hobbsee> um
<Hobbsee> well....seeing as it doesnt seem to *update* the apt-get list, then of course there's nothing to upgrade
<JRe> mornfall: tough, I have errors with adept when I try to fetch updates
<mornfall> JRe: current dapper?
<JRe> mornfall: yep
<mornfall> there should be a new version
<Hobbsee> testing it out, after a manual sudo apt-get update...
<JRe> mornfall: the one I have is 1.89ubuntu3
<Verwilst> it's the last one according to packages.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> Adept Updater: 1.88.1 Wibble (alpha 1.5) is my current one
<Verwilst> well, here goes my install! see ya in a bit!
<robotgeek_work> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> robotgeek_work: pong
<robotgeek_work> Hobbsee: i'm working on the Kubuntu Desktop guide, and i need to know if there are going to be Kubuntu Shipits
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Hobbsee: pong
<Riddell> robotgeek_work: assume yes
<Hobbsee> robotgeek_work: I think they planned on it, but Riddell would be the one to answer that
* Hobbsee waves to Riddell - i'm finally back!
<Riddell> might have a better idea this time next week
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yay!  we missed you
<Hobbsee> :)
<robotgeek_work> thanks Riddell , i'm currently just hacking the Ubuntu Desktop Guide, and that's good news. I just have to search replace this section :)
* Hobbsee missed everyone here too - was stuck with very horrible, patchy 30kbps dialup internet!
<Hobbsee> and even that only a couple of times
<robotgeek_work> hmm, i never know Kubuntu means "towards humanity" in Bemba. More changes, tsk tsk
<robotgeek_work> one more for you Hobbsee . Kubuntu started with Hoary? or earlier/later?
<Hobbsee> *thinks*
<Hobbsee> robotgeek_work: ah, hoary
<robotgeek_work> Hobbsee: thanks :)
* Hobbsee kills yet another ant on her desk
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Riddell> yes, hoary
<robotgeek_work> Riddell: i guess i'll have some nice work done by next week
<Riddell> robotgeek_work: excellent
<robotgeek_work> i'm editing the common sections right now, the main work will start from now on. 
* Hobbsee looks forward to an up-to-date guide
<robotgeek_work> i have kubuntu dapper running on my ibook, i hope by the time I get to system settings, the modules bug will be fixed :)
<Verwilst> grmbl
<Verwilst> kde is still ugly by default :(
<Hobbsee> it is, rather
<Verwilst> hopefully 4.0 will fix that :$
<Verwilst> mornfall: would be cool if adept-notifier would disappear when no updates are needed
<mornfall> Verwilst: why
<Hobbsee> mornfall: when did 1.89 of adept-notifier go into the repos?  for some reason, I only have Adept Updater: 1.88.1 Wibble (alpha 1.5), and i just did an update&upgrade
<Verwilst> mornfall: too many icons in the systray already :(
<Verwilst> it'll be like windows after a while, a bigger systray than taskbar :p
* Hobbsee agrees with Verwilst about the icon - that's the first thing i noticed about it
<mornfall> Hobbsee: 1.89 is a versioning mistake
<Hobbsee> right
<mornfall> there are 5 icons in my systray
<mornfall> out of which at least 2 are useless
* mornfall removes
* Verwilst looks with puppy eyes to mornfall 
<robotgeek_work> i'm hopfully not  8 secs away from breakage, lol
<Verwilst> btw, by reinstalling i removed my sources.list :(
<Verwilst> anybody has that w32codecs repo laying around?
<Verwilst> it wasn't plf btw
<robotgeek_work> Verwilst: marillat?
<Verwilst> no
<Hobbsee> Verwilst: ah, wasnt that in http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s
<Hobbsee> or is that now out of date?
<Verwilst> oh well, they'll do for now
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> anyone already using PSI 0.10 with Jingle?
<Flosoft> Riddell: Is there anyone here that could make a PSI Jingle release like those of Amarok?
<Riddell> Flosoft: PSI?
<Flosoft> a Jabber client
<Flosoft> http://psi-im.org/wiki/Jingle_branch#Linux
<Flosoft> the first with Jingle Implementation
<Riddell> and you want what?
<Flosoft> an .deb or an apt-source ... as mine fails to compile :S
<Flosoft> PSI is already in the sources
<Flosoft> but it is an old one
<Riddell> how is that like amarok?
<Flosoft> and the normal 0.10 (just released) does not contain Jingle
<Flosoft> amarok is always up2date with additional sources ? ( kubuntu.org )
<Riddell> ah, a backport
<Riddell> i jingle support in dapper?
<Flosoft> no
<Riddell> so that's needed first
<Riddell> ask in #ubuntu-motu
<Flosoft> jingle isn't in PSIs official release
<Riddell> hmm, psi is qt, that's our domain
<Flosoft> :)
<Riddell> raphink, \sh_away maybe?
<raphink> Riddell: what?
<raphink> Riddell: you want us to backport amarok to breezy?
<Flosoft> no
<Flosoft> make a PSI with Jingle backport
<raphink> Riddell: why did you call me?
<raphink> hmm ok
<raphink> it's in dapper already I suppose?
<Flosoft> note: PSI with Jingle isn't in PSIs official branch
<Flosoft> http://psi-im.org/wiki/Jingle_branch
<raphink> I cna't seem to find it in dapper
<Flosoft> and it would be great to have it in Synaptic or as deb
<Flosoft> in Breezy there is 0.93
<Riddell> psi is in universe
<raphink> Flosoft: can you package?
<raphink> I can find psi Riddell 
<raphink> but not jingle
<Flosoft> raphink: no :S
<raphink> apt-cache search jingle
<raphink> I get nothing
<raphink> in dapper
<raphink> what's the name of the package for the jingle branch?
<Flosoft> psi too
<Flosoft> there is no package
<raphink> so you would like a package, that's it?
<raphink> you want a psi-jingle package?
<Flosoft> yes
<raphink> that seems easy
<raphink> just package it ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> Flosoft: how much do you know about Debian GNU/Linux ?
<Flosoft> not soo much
<Flosoft> a happy linux user
<raphink> haha ok ;)
<raphink> well I guess we could package it
<raphink> but it would be nicer if you did it :)
<raphink> so you would learn to package
<raphink> and as this is a package you care about it's nice
<raphink> :)
<raphink> Flosoft: what do you think?
<raphink> ;)
<Flosoft> only problem: I didn't get to install psi manually :S
<Flosoft> u know .. compile etc.
<raphink> ah!
<raphink> what failed?
<Flosoft> make afaik
<Flosoft> it was some time ago
<raphink> ok
<Flosoft> otherwise ... if u want to see I can open a screen here
<raphink> no that's fine
<raphink> I'd be happy if you could package it
<Flosoft> ok ...
<raphink> otherwise I can add it to my list of softs to package ;)
<Flosoft> one sec ...
<Flosoft> if u can guide me through I can try it again 
<raphink> do you want some links to documents to learn how to package? ;)
<Flosoft> sure
<kkathman> raphink: I'd like those please
<raphink> kkathman: <><
<raphink> kkathman: you'd like what?
<kkathman> the links to package...Im going to be helping robotgeek
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingTips
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUReviewingGuide once you know quite enough
<raphink> the main link to learn to package is the Debian New Maintainer's GUide
<raphink> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<raphink> that is THE reference to learn Debian packaging :)
<raphink> and at least throwing an eye on Debian policy : http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<raphink> :)
<kkathman> thanks
<Flosoft> what about deb-install?
<kkathman> do I need to be on dapper NOW to create debian packages, or can I still be on breezy?
<raphink> Flosoft: no
<raphink> Flosoft: packaging is an advanced feature
<raphink> it's hand-made
<raphink> you can use debinstall, checkinstall or whatever for your own packages if you want
<raphink> but if you want your packages in Ubuntu
<raphink> there won't be 10 seconds before any MOTU will refuse such a package
<raphink> kkathman: you can still be on breezy and use a dapper pbuilder and chroot
<raphink> to build and test the packages
<raphink> Flosoft: using dh_make is fine to help building packages
<raphink> but debinstall/checkinstall is not
<raphink> you'll get much more work to do by using such things than by making the packages yourself
<kkathman> I assume that the above documents will explain the install procedures
<raphink> Flosoft: make me a Checkinstall GNU/Linux distro if you want to, I'm sure it won't even boot ;)
<raphink> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> raphink:  I still have room to install dapper if it would be best
<raphink> for many apps, it is fine to use cdbs aswell (to some extent) which makes packaging easier
<kkathman> I have breezy and SUSE on my box, but plenty of room for dapper if need be
<raphink> get a chroot and pbuilder
<kkathman> raphink: I'll read those docs and they should direct me in those right?
<raphink> they won't teach you about chroots and pbuilders
<raphink> but you'll need them only later
<raphink> learn about packaging first ;)
<raphink> and don't hesitate to ask questions :)
<raphink> when I learned packaging, my mentor took 8 hours in a row to guide me through my first package 
<kkathman> okies...Im sure robotgeek will guide me along
<raphink> so don't bother to ask for some help 
<raphink> :)
<Flosoft> well ... u'll be flooded with questions and pastebins ... don't worry raphink ;)
<kkathman> raphink: I was starting to work with Hobbsee but she left on vacation and there was no way we'd finish before she left, so we postponed
<raphink> Flosoft: I prefer to be flooded with questions and pastebins and increase the number of Debian packagers with good skills
<kkathman> but robotgeek basically said he needed my help and I agreed
<raphink> than to make the packages myself and not be sure there'll be anyone to maintain them 
<Flosoft> :)
<Flosoft> at the same time i'll write a tutorial for noobs ;)
<raphink> Flosoft: so if you feel like learning how to package, don't hesitate to ping me either ;)
<raphink> Flosoft: there is a tutorial : NDMG ;)
<raphink> and some guys are working on an Ubuntu packaging guide
<Flosoft> tooo much pages ;)
<kkathman> NDMG?
<raphink> Laserjock 
<raphink> New Debian Maintainer's Guide
<raphink> the link I gave you before
<Flosoft> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-first.en.html ?
<raphink> Flosoft: I doubt you can write a packaging guide for noobs soon 
<raphink> yes Flosoft 
<Flosoft> there is a problem ... PSI is in the repository :S
<raphink> this is the current reference to learn how to package
<Flosoft> so how do I call it PSI-Jingle?
<raphink> Flosoft: what you want to package is psi-jingle
<raphink> not psi
<raphink> ;)
<Flosoft> but it runs on the same programm :S
<raphink> so what?
<raphink>  ;)
<Flosoft> ok ...
<raphink> you might have to set the dependencies of the package
<raphink> saying psi-jingle replaces psi
<raphink> so the psi package is deinstalled when psi-jingle is installed
<raphink> ;)
<Flosoft> :S
<Flosoft> i'll see
<raphink> yes
<raphink> :)
<Flosoft> I am currently @ 2.2
<raphink> I'll be happy to help you :)
<raphink> check if psi-jingle is not in Debian first 
<Flosoft> how?
<raphink> it doesn't seem to be
<Flosoft> ok
<raphink> well right now it's not easy to check
<raphink> usually you can check on packages.debian.org
<kkathman> ok Im off to read...thanks raphink :)   I'll still be around, but probably reading.
<raphink> but the website is currenty down
<raphink> kkathman: ok :)
<raphink> if you have questions just ask :)
<Flosoft> dh_make -e your.maintainer@address -f ../gentoo-0.9.12.tar.gz .... is that from the directory the sources are unpacked?
<Flosoft> same as there is configure etc.?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> that's to package gentoo of course ;)
<Flosoft> ofcourse ;)
<Flosoft> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/527555 ... correct?
<raphink> no
<raphink> Flosoft: you have to link to the tarball
<raphink> that is int he parent dir
<Flosoft> well there is non :S
<Flosoft> it is a darcs source :S
<raphink> how did you get the source then?
<Flosoft> darcs
<raphink> what is that?
<Flosoft> well like a FTP download of all files
<Flosoft> http://psi-im.org/wiki/Darcs_Instructions
<raphink> there is no tarball for this?
<raphink> it's like a CVS/SVN ?
<Flosoft> no
<Flosoft> yes
<raphink> ok then ignore the -f option 
<raphink> just run dh_make -e youradress
<Flosoft> ok
<raphink> do you have a PGP/GnuPG key ?
<Flosoft> and still ../psi-jingle
<Flosoft> yes
<Flosoft> afaik
<raphink> no, not the ../
<raphink> because this goes witht he -f option
<raphink> to link to the source tarball
<Flosoft> ok
<raphink> since you have no source tarball
<raphink> you shall not use it
<raphink> you might call the directory 
<raphink> psi-jingle-darcs
<raphink> if you got the version today
<raphink> call the directory
<raphink> psi-jingle-darcs-20060128
<raphink> and then run
<raphink> dh_make -e youraddress
<raphink> so the name of the package will be psi-jingle-darcs
<Flosoft> ok
<raphink> since it's not a tarball version, but a darcs one
<raphink> and the version number will be 20060128, ie the date 
<raphink> which fits for this kind of packaging
<Flosoft> and again ... dh_make from inside psi-jingle-darcs-20060128#
<raphink> yes
<Flosoft> ok
<raphink> and only with the -e youraddress@yourdomain 
<Flosoft> sure
<Flosoft> and what about my pgp key?
<raphink> using an address that is in your PGP key
<raphink> since it will be used to sign the package
<raphink> is your key in the strongset?
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> :S
<raphink> what's your key ID?
<Flosoft> I trust it unlimited
<raphink> what's your key ID Flosoft ?
<raphink> Flosoft: gpg --list-keys
<Flosoft> 0xDE942B63
<raphink> and give me your key id please :)
<raphink> ok you never uploaded it
<raphink> or got it signed by anyone?
<Flosoft> i'll do it now then ...
<raphink> no no that's fine Flosoft 
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> you don't need it signed now
<Flosoft> ok
<raphink> but you need it uploaded to the servers
<raphink> like mit.edu
<raphink> that can be useful ;)
<raphink> anyway, your key will be used to sign the package
<raphink> so you have to use an email address that is registered on the key
<Flosoft> ok
<Flosoft> single binary?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> I guess ;)
<raphink> dh_make will create a debian/directory in the source
<raphink> and create a lot of things in it
<raphink> the doc explains what they are for :)
<raphink> I'll let you read :)
<raphink> ping me if you need Flosoft 
<Flosoft> ok ... 3.1 .. where is the make file? raphink?
<raphink> how do you mean?
<Flosoft> well 3.1 they say I have to check if there are no static paths
<raphink> oh yes
<raphink> in the makefile
<Flosoft> but in what file is that?
<raphink> well you must have a makefile in the source
<raphink> it's called makefile ;)
<Flosoft> brb ... gotta eat
<raphink> ok
<Flosoft> back
<Flosoft> well there is no makefile raphink ... wanna take a look?
<Flosoft> raphink ... u still there?
<Flosoft> raphink?
<Flosoft> raphink .... u there?
<raphink> Flosoft: sorry I was eating
<raphink> we're watching a movie right now
<Flosoft> ah ok ...
<raphink> but if you have a question go on
<Flosoft> well can u take a look @ the console I got open
<Flosoft> there is no makefile
<Flosoft> only for windows
<raphink> I'll have a look
<raphink> wait
<Flosoft> u got the login etc in pm
<raphink> I'm logged it
<raphink> in
<Flosoft> screen -x
<raphink> where did you put it
<raphink> ?
<Flosoft> just run screen -x
<Flosoft> and you'll get in the same session as I am
<kkathman> raphink you still around?
<raphink> yep 
<raphink> we're packaging with Flosoft 
<kkathman> raphink:  whats the best way to find out if a package is being worked on ... is it the same thats listed in Debian?
<kkathman> or does Kubuntu have its list?
<raphink> the NEW queue is very short on ubuntu
<raphink> we don't use bugs for that as on Debian
<raphink> if a package is being worked on in Ubuntu for quite a long time, you'll see it on REVU
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de
<raphink> if it's not on REVU, not in Dapper yet
<raphink> then it's probably not being worked on in Ubuntu
<raphink> yet you have to check on Debian
<raphink> and especially if an ITP has been filed for it
<raphink> on bugs.debian.org, package wnpp
<raphink> and if someone has made an unofficial package, on apt-get.org ;)
<kkathman> Im just trying to figure out that if I "found" a package to work on..what I would check to make sure no one else has it or that its not being worked on
<Tm_T> kkathman: :)
<raphink> kkathman: I listed this on MOTUReviewingGuide
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUReviewingGuide#head-bac17647fdb6e11e32c96b3ad874e9074cc21610
<kkathman> ahhh  I havent got to that one yet...been on the debian manuals thing
<kkathman> hey Tm_T :)
<raphink> ok
<kkathman> sorry to bother
<raphink> :)
<kkathman> didnt mean to invoke your frustration :(
<jahor> hi. is there any way to be lucky with making rcS compatible with "switching servicess off by chmod -x /etc/init.d/foo" ?
<raphink> kkathman: my frustration ? lol
<jahor> i have patched my rc script to not complain aboyt executable permission. and now i could simply turn off services simplier than with update-rc.d
<raphink> kkathman: got the infos you wanted?
<kkathman> yah still reading :)
<kkathman> apologize for interrupting.
<raphink> np
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I am looking for someone who is able to code a amarok plugin
<Riddell> Flosoft: #amarok
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-03
<seth> Riddell, any idea why for the past week, every time I boot up, kded crashes about 50-60 times?
* Hobbsee creates her pbuilder
<nlindblad> is the page down?
<nlindblad> (the Ubuntu one)
<kkathman> is anyone here using Quanta to edit docbook xml files and bind them to the xslt using the xsldbg tool thats embedded?
<Tonio_> hello everyone
<mrec_> hi, anyone awake?
<mrec_> wonder if anyone of you guys could add: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Em2880
<RJ_Not_Ajay> hey
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i got an idea on something to add
<RJ_Not_Ajay> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Tools/Mount-ISO-image-2216.shtml
<RJ_Not_Ajay> ^ mount iso image 0.9.1
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i have no clue how to make a package of it
<RJ_Not_Ajay> but its very handy
<RJ_Not_Ajay> when anyone bothers to read this, just remember i have no freaking clue how to develop under linux
<Tm_T> err, you can mount iso image with normal mount
<Tm_T> you don't need any extra tool for it
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i know
<RJ_Not_Ajay> but this is a graphical tool
<RJ_Not_Ajay> and besides
<Tm_T> sounds' bad
<Tm_T> -'
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i dont remember the exact command to moutn an image
<RJ_Not_Ajay> hey
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i could make a simpler one
<Tm_T> RJ_Not_Ajay: man mount ;)
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i know
<RJ_Not_Ajay> but try telling a n00b how to mount an iso
<Tm_T> RJ_Not_Ajay: tell him to read manual, or tell the line what is in manual
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i just think its more important to make graphical tools for this kind of stuff
<RJ_Not_Ajay> come on
<RJ_Not_Ajay> this is kubuntu
<Tm_T> because _reading manual_ IS important
<Tm_T> I know
<RJ_Not_Ajay> if it was gentoo or slackware
<mornfall> what?
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i would do that
<RJ_Not_Ajay> but kubuntu is SUPPOSED TO BE EASY
<RJ_Not_Ajay> and even though i aggree with you
<Tm_T> yes, but not to consider users as idiots
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i think it is in the best insterest of this distro to put a tool like this in
<Tm_T> like gnome does
<Tm_T> RJ_Not_Ajay: maybe
<mornfall> or no
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i suggest you try it
<Tm_T> hehe
<RJ_Not_Ajay> and consider it
<RJ_Not_Ajay> thats all
<Tm_T> aye, considering
<RJ_Not_Ajay> well
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i say consider
<Tm_T> but I'd say maybe no
<RJ_Not_Ajay> but i mean:
<RJ_Not_Ajay> do it
<Tm_T> haha
<RJ_Not_Ajay> well... maybe if i changed my nickname to Red_Herring...
<mornfall> RJ_Not_Ajay: i don't find it very useful, it needs sudo
* Tm_T is "learning it all hard way" kind of person
<RJ_Not_Ajay> but i dont feel like going all the way up to my room
<RJ_Not_Ajay> mornfall, you can make it so it uses kdesu
<mornfall> RJ_Not_Ajay: no that's not the problem
<mornfall> RJ_Not_Ajay: the problem is that the user needs root
<RJ_Not_Ajay> so?
<RJ_Not_Ajay> if they were to use mount
<RJ_Not_Ajay> they would have the same problem
<Tm_T> hmm, no
<RJ_Not_Ajay> what?
<RJ_Not_Ajay> no, mount needs to be ran as root, right?
<RJ_Not_Ajay> whatever
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i got to go
<mornfall> Tm_T: yes they would, you don't generally have fstab entries for random iso files :)
* Tm_T mount stuff as user ;(
<Tm_T> mornfall: true =)
<RJ_Not_Ajay> but i SEROUSLY suggest you use ANYTHING LIKE THIS to mount isos
<RJ_Not_Ajay> that doesnt require the terminal
<Tm_T> uh oh
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i could even write one myself
<RJ_Not_Ajay> but i think one of you would be best at it
<mornfall> that's probably because 95% of users daily mount isos
<RJ_Not_Ajay> well...
<RJ_Not_Ajay> bit torrent works best under linux
* Tm_T doesn't mount isos
<RJ_Not_Ajay> thats all i have to say
<Tm_T> what isos have anything to do with bittorrent?
<mornfall> Tm_T: downloading gamez? :-)
<RJ_Not_Ajay> (most games are in .iso formats)
<mornfall> lol
<RJ_Not_Ajay> not that i download them
<Tm_T> mornfall: don't talk about warez to me
<RJ_Not_Ajay> but the thing is
<RJ_Not_Ajay> if 5% of kubuntu users mount isos
<Tm_T> the thing is, we don't need support warez
<RJ_Not_Ajay> we owe to to them to at least give them the option to mount it w/ konqueror
<RJ_Not_Ajay> so?
<mornfall> RJ_Not_Ajay: *owe*? what have you been smoking lately?
<RJ_Not_Ajay> i made an iso of a futurama dvd i bought
<Tm_T> so, I don't care if someones warez work or not
<Tm_T> better not
<RJ_Not_Ajay> you guys want n00bs to use kubuntu, right?
<Tm_T> they do use
<RJ_Not_Ajay> yeah
<mornfall> i generally don't care
<RJ_Not_Ajay> you think they know how to mount an iso?
<RJ_Not_Ajay> come on
<Tm_T> and noone has complained about "can't mount iso"
<RJ_Not_Ajay> sure
<RJ_Not_Ajay> look in the forums
<RJ_Not_Ajay> theres at least 10
<RJ_Not_Ajay> threads
<RJ_Not_Ajay> about it
<RJ_Not_Ajay> to me thats important
<mornfall> RJ_Not_Ajay: so do something about it 
<mornfall> ah ah
<mornfall> i said "do" not "talk and then disappear
<mornfall> "
<Tm_T> haha
<mornfall> f-r-e-a-k
<Tm_T> I have 0-tolerance to pro-warez
<Tm_T> if you don't wanna buy, you don't ask support
<luka74> I would like to make dapper to configure laptop keys out-of-box as it it already true for ubuntu (gnome)
<luka74> I do not understand where is the right location to configure global keys for kde - currently I use xmodmap workaround
<luka74> Is there any better way (or better: how is this done for gnome)?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-04
<Riddell> sebas: what's the hack you use for using kpowersave with suspend2?
<sebas> Riddell: I put sudo hibernate in a script in /etc/init.d and added hibernate to the services start part in the config file.
<sebas> So it's really bad-ass ugly, but it's good enough so kpowersave can hibernate on critical battery
<Riddell> sebas: do you know what kpowersave calls to do its hibernate?
<sebas> It does it itself, with settings from the sysconfig file.
<sebas> I'm using Bernard Blackham's hibernate script, which I think is nicer (also usable from CLI, for instance), and it also has a KDE dialog interface.
<mornfall> powersaved is cool
<mornfall> and AFAICT kpowersave calls into powersaved to do anything?
<sebas> Could be, yes.
<mornfall> there's also a CLI utility
<mornfall> it's called powersave
<Riddell> volunteer needed to package new konversation http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9927
<Riddell> hmm, no likely suspects around
<hunger> Riddell: I never used konversation, so I am no good candidate.
<hunger> Riddell: I can test anyway if you think that helps.
<Riddell> hunger: just need to know how to package
<hunger> Riddell: ?
<hunger> Riddell: I thought you looked for someone to test a set of debs?
<mornfall> Riddell: what's wrong with just updating existing packs to latest upstream?
<Riddell> mornfall: that's what's needing done
<Riddell> but I'm busy
<mornfall> everyone is :|
<Mez> Riddell, I can package new version of konversation
<Mez> I beleive I did 0.18
<Riddell> ooh Mez, didn't spot you there
<Riddell> go ahead :)
<Mez> np
<Mez> we got the UVF request in?
<mornfall> when's the feature freeze again?
<Riddell> Mez: we need to test it first to make sure it's stable, then I'll put in UVF exception request
<Mez> actually I packaged the last version :D
<Mez> Riddell: ah - I thought it was tested before being uploaded not before the request
<Mez> cool
* Mez gets a going
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperReleaseSchedule
<Riddell> mornfall: feb 23rd
<mornfall> okies
<mornfall> thanks
<jsgotangco> Riddell, are you going to pick up kubuntu docs in time for flight 4?
<Mez> Riddell: do we still want to keep the divergence of joining #kubuntu by default ?
<Mez> oh, and can i relibtoolise it ?
<Riddell> jsgotangco: yeah, should be able to
<Riddell> no idea when flight ill be though (not this week)
<Riddell> Mez: yes and yes
<Mez> Riddell: ack and ack
<jsgotangco> Riddell, ok i'll prepare stuff then just in case
* Mez rowls and tries to find the darn thing
<Mez> Riddell: do you still have that smp machine sitting round somewhere ?
<Riddell> Mez: nope
<Mez> Riddell: will soon have a source and .deb for you to test if you want
<Mez> Riddell: uploading to http://ubuntu.dev.sourceguru.net/konversation/
<Riddell> Mez: built for daper?
<Mez> yup
<Mez> poop :D
<Mez> -ubunt1
<pef> hello
<Mez> n -0ubuntu1
<Mez> typo
<Mez> not *
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you want more testers for kde3.5.1?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: testing breezy packages yes, and testing dapper (which now has 3.5.1)
* Hobbsee cant easily test breezy packages
<Hobbsee> i'll look into the dapper ones
<Riddell> Mez: why add build-dep on patchutils?
<Mez> oh, that was gonna be for lsdiff
<Mez> but that didnt work
<Mez> Uploading fixed package
<Mez> Riddell, fixed packae uploaded
<jjesse> is 3.5.1 now in the official dapper repository or do i still have to enable Riddells?
<Riddell> jjesse: now in official, just don't tell anyone since i hasn't been released yet
<jjesse> Riddell: just curious cause people are talking about it in #kubuntu that they updated this mroning and noticed they are now at 3.5.1
<Riddell> that's a good sign
<Mez> Riddell: can I get a new upload of katapult ?
<Mez> It fixes FTBFS in backports on powerpc
<\sh> Riddell: are you using one of the early birds, or is 3.5.1 already tagged for release?
<Riddell> \sh: it's tagged, released tomorrow
<\sh> Riddell: cool
<Hobbsee> hehe - well it's tuesday now, so...
<jjesse> Hobbsee: depends on where you live its still monday morning :)
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ah yes, but let's, for the sake of the argument, use AEST or new zealand time - both of which it's tuesday for
<Hobbsee> or aussie central time, i suppose
<Hobbsee> night all...
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's 1.40am...
<Mez> Riddell: when can we expect 3.5.1 in dapper?
<jjesse> have you updated today?
<jjesse> some people are seeing in in normal updates
<Riddell> Mez: last week
<Mez> oh
<Mez> lol
<Mez> then i prob haent noticed the changes :d
<kkathman-away> Morning all :)
<kkathman> or whatever time of day it is where you are :)
<Riddell> Mez: kde 3.5.1 should be backportable if you want to try
<Riddell> nees akode and gettext-kde
<Riddell> then arts, kdelibs and kdebase
<Riddell> s/nees/needs/
<kkathman> howdy raphink :)
<rraphink> hi kkathman <><
<kkathman> rraphink:  do you know of anyone I could contact that uses Quanta to create/edit docbook pages?
<rraphink> to create docbook?
<rraphink> you can do that with quanta?
<JRe> rraphink: yep
<rraphink> salut jre
<JRe> hi!
<kkathman> raphink:  yes sir, I know you can, I was wondering if anyone had been successful in doing so, working with the current ubuntu/kubuntu documentation (specific DTDs have to be used) and I would like to compare notes with someone that's done this
<raphink> I've made some docbook docs for kde apps manpages
<raphink> manually
<raphink> so using quanta is indeed interesting
<raphink> kkathman: do you want some docbooks from packages in dapper?
<raphink> I'll brg
<raphink> brb
<raphink> relogging on KDE 3.5.1
<raphink> :)
<kkathman> raphink It would be great to have those, and I'd like to talk to someone on how they got quanta setup properly
<kkathman> i.e. what DTD settings they used - I keep getting validation erros against the KDE docbook standard, of course
<kkathman> the only one that comes with Quanta is the 4.2 standard, and the OASIS standard isnt even listed.
<raphink> kkathman: get the source of knmap in dapper for example
<raphink> I've got a docbook in this one
<raphink> in debian/
<raphink> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/source/knmap
<kkathman> raphink:  I am working on the kubuntu desktop guide with robotgeek. Can you enlighten me?  Are we changing DTDs from the OASIS 4.3?
<raphink> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<raphink> <!DOCTYPE refentry PUBLIC "-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.2//EN"
<raphink> "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.2/docbookx.dtd" [
<raphink> ] >
<raphink> that's what I use
<raphink> I don't know
<raphink> I don't know much on that
<raphink> if you can find out, I'd be glad to learn more :)
<kkathman> raphink:  the current ubutu standard (on which we are basing the kubuntugude) is 4.3
<raphink> kkathman: did you try quanta in dapper?
<raphink> or just the latest version that is ;)
<kkathman> raphink: I believe the latest version is 3.5, which I have
<kkathman> unless there has been a 3.5.1 version come out
<kkathman> tho, I am not on dapper.
<raphink> ok
<kkathman> raphink:  do you know someone that is using Quanta with the above DTD that I could chat with for a brief time?
<raphink> of quanta you mean?
<kkathman> using quanta to maintain official ubuntu docs, that is
<kkathman> its not essential, I can still use Kate and then manually check them using xsltproc and meinproc
<raphink> do you have a dapper chroot?
<kkathman> but I think Quanta would increase productivity
<kkathman> I dont even have dapper installed, just breezy on one partition and SUSE on another.  I'd like to get Dapper installed, and have room for it, but having to mess around with the GRUB afterward to get my other installs to work doesnt appeal to me at present :)
<raphink> nope
<kkathman> ok I'll just continue to use the Kate tool then
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> very much so
<raphink> especially if we could have a template
<raphink> to fill in 
<raphink> for manpages for kde apps
<kkathman> robotgeek and I are using ubuntu as a template, but its a daunting task for sure
<kkathman> and Im just starting out down this road learning
<kkathman> about those tools, I mean
<raphink> get a chroot
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> do you know how to do that?
<robotgeek> or a separate install :)
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<kkathman> robotgeek:  right thats what my plans were originally
<raphink> read this ;)
<raphink> it takes about 10 minutes in total to set a chroot
<raphink> if your internet connection is fast enough
<kkathman> I have a 100GB HDD that I have breezy on...and a 300GB HDD that right now has only SUSE
<raphink> mhm
<kkathman> so I could easily install Dapper on the 300GB drive
<raphink> yes but a chroot is faster 
<kkathman> but actually I should have installed Dapper first, then installed SUSE, as SUSE does a beautiful job of recognizing previous partitions and installs and adds them to the GRUB it builds
<raphink> and more useful in a way imo
<raphink> such that I have a dapper and a sid chroot in my dapper system
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> because I don't want to mess up my dapper system when I test packages
<kkathman> I dont want to mess up my breezy, its a production system for my business
<kkathman> and my SUSE is up, because our company is moving to either that or RH soon and I want to be prepared.
* raphink thinks he's gonna love quanta even more :)
<kkathman> Quanta is a fabulous package
<kkathman> but you cant "add" a new DTD which is frustrating
<raphink> then get a chroot imho
<raphink> you'll be able to test programs on dapper and build packages on dapper
<raphink> while working on breezy
<kkathman> raphink:  I will look into that then
<raphink> without messing up your system
<raphink> yes
<kkathman> I guess im trying to get my head around the concept of Chroot
<kkathman> does one actually install Dapper?
<raphink> you can't create DTDs?
<kkathman> raphink:  I have not been able to find a way - you seem to be able to "change" or "edit" a current DTD that they give you
<kkathman> im a bit rusty on my XML/DTD ... I was an head of applications development for a startup XML apps company a few years ago
<kkathman> its been a while since I touched it :)
<raphink> kkathman: look in /usr/share/apps/quanta/dtep
<raphink> seems to me there might be a way there ;)
<kkathman> raphink:  thats one of the reasons I would love to find someone that its actively using Quanta to maintain Ubuntu/Kubuntu Docbookx
<raphink> well we can get to use it 
<raphink> now that we know it works :)
<kkathman> Im a KDE man through and through...so I tend to want to use it for everything :)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> too bad the visualisation thing doesn't work with docbook though
<kkathman> I raised an issue via the quanta maillist
<kkathman> raphink:  it wont work actually, because the xml has to pass through and XSL to generate the HTML to be viewed
<raphink> ok
<kkathman> all you'll get in Konq for instance, is just the XML
<kkathman> hence the purpose of the XSL stylesheet
<raphink> yes
<raphink> there's an engine in KDE to process manpages though
<raphink> that is used by man:/
<raphink> in konqueror 
<raphink> but I guess it has to go through docbook2x first ;)
<raphink> hehe
<kkathman> probably
<kkathman> the XSL for ubuntu/kubuntu isnt particularly inventive or attractive, but at this late date, I doubt we can affect a total change in deployment
<kkathman> hi there jjesse :)
<Riddell> kkathman: what's it a late date for?
<kkathman> Riddell:  hi there!  I was speaking regarding a rather large change, that would be pretty extensive to do with Dapper do out in April I think
<kkathman> Riddell:  changing the XSL that renders the docbooks to something maybe a little more inventive or attractive...perhaps a longer term project?
<kkathman> Im not advocating its change now at all
<Riddell> that's just artwork
<kkathman> is the official xsl  the desktopguide-html-chunk-cust-xsl ??
<Riddell> got until March 9th
<kkathman> or something else?
<robotgeek> kkathman: i figure Riddell will give a super cool css to use
<Riddell> the kde docs just use the KDE XSL
<kkathman> robotgeek: CSS is great, but also talking about the XSL component
* robotgeek shuts up and learns :)
<kkathman> Riddell:  can you point me to that XSL ?  and any CSS you likely might have?  Im not going to edit them, I just wanted to merely use them in my testing of the kubuntu desktopguide
<kkathman> robotgeek:  we are editing the XML.  And as you indicated the other night, XML needs to be "transformed" via the XSLT to make a html. That html can, in turn, use CSS in its deployment also :)
<robotgeek> ah, okay
<kkathman> the XSL basically looks at the tagged elements (along with DTD rules) and "creates" XHTML that we would recognize
<kkathman> thats a rather 30,000 ft explanation :)
<robotgeek> works for me :0
<Riddell>  /usr/share/apps/ksgmltools2/customization/
<Riddell>  /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common/
<kkathman> Riddell the name of the xsl file?
<Riddell> kde-chunk.xsl I think
<kkathman> gotcha
<kkathman> robotgeek - we need to change mk to use this xsl instead of the desktopguide-html-chunk-cust.csl its using now
<kkathman> I can look at the resulting HTML and check what css is being used
<kkathman> robotgeek: its a simple change to the script..just do a replacement
<kkathman> I'll do it on my end also
<robotgeek> kkathman: cool
<_jr> well konversation seems to work
<_jr> Mez: but it runs ./configure again after the compile
<_jr> which is slightly insane
<Riddelll> test new konversation http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konversation_0.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mornfall> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH
<mornfall> not another mockup
<mornfall> i'm developing a case of misuseria
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-05
<Tm_T> kkathman-zzzz: humm, if you have time, we could check that docbook issue tomorrow?
<Tm_T> Riddell: deadline(s) for artwork thing?
<Riddell> which artwork thing?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DapperReleaseSchedule  user interface freeze  
<Riddell>    March 9th
<bobesponja>  how can I add w3c validator to the Tools in konqueror like I used to have on my debian kde3.4?
* Riddell adds xine or gstreamer for kubuntu dapper to tech board meeting agenda at 2000UTC today
<raphink> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> hi raphink 
<raphink> how are you?
<Riddell> I'm ok thanks
<raphink> good
<raphink> about kdcop
<raphink> my point is that there should be a desktop file for it, even if its turned off
<raphink> iirc there's an option to put in the desktop file so it doesnt' appear in the menu
<Riddell> hmm, spose so
<Riddell> it's really the sort of thing that should be changed n kde not kubuntu, but we can't do that just now
<raphink> Riddell: why?
<Riddell> well, hassle :)
<Riddell> o, why can't change in kde?  because 3.5 is in string freeze and 4 won't have dcop
<raphink> 4 won't have dcop?
<raphink> what will it have instead?
<Riddell> dbus
<Riddell> with an luck
<Riddell> any luck
<raphink> ok :)
<Riddell> raphink: you had the generic description in kdcop.desktop
<Riddell> Categories is a list and needs to nd in ;
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> ah
<Riddell> adding NoDisplay=true
<Riddell> and I'll upload
<raphink> ok
<raphink> you do the changes?
<Riddell> yes
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> anyone want to try backporting 3.5.1 to ezy?
<Riddell> breezy
<Mez> Riddell: give me the package URLs to try and I'll start them nicely on tiber
<Riddell> mdapper
<Riddell> Mez: dapper
<Riddell> tiber?
<Mez> Riddell: which package names ? I can never remember
<Mez> Riddell - tiber.tauware.de
<Riddell> gettext-kde, akode, arts, kdelibs, kdebase
<Riddell> to start with
<Riddell> then follow the iagram on http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/docs/people.html
<Mez> do i need to change them for the control file?
<Riddell> hopefully not
<Riddell> debian/rules has nasty hack for this
<Mez> you managed some magic-fu with that :D
<Riddell> I tried it, need you to confirm if I managed it :)
<Mez>  kdebase_3.5.1-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<Mez> ?
<Riddell> yes
<Mez> just checking
* Mez creates a scipt to download
<Mez> I'll shove all the .debs out on http for you to peruse
<Mez> well ...
<Mez> you wont be able to download
<Mez> have you tried backporting these?
<Riddell> yes
<Mez> cool cool
<Mez> just checking
<Riddell> yep
<Mez> gonna have fun with this pbuild
<Mez> lol :D
<Mez> am gonna have to do magic-fu
<raphink> Riddell: is konq-kim fine now ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1615
* Mez downloads and builds locally as it's easier
<raphink> yep 
<raphink> well locally on tiber ;)
<raphink> no?
<Mez> Riddell - this magic-fu - will it allow for a changing of the version number ?
<Riddell> Mez: should do
<Mez> good to hear :d
<Hobbsee> yay!  a solution to the touchpad bug!
<Hobbsee> and it works!
<Mez> Riddell: gettext-kde 0.10.35-0ubuntu1 ... ?
<Mez> that been updated in dapper for 3.5.1 ?
<Mez> last update was 16th Nov
<Mez> is it needed to build?
<Riddell> it's a build-dep of kdelibs
<Mez> ah
<Mez> and not in breezy
<Riddell> raphink: konq-kim looks fine
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> could you upload it?
<Riddell> yep
<Mez> gettext-kde = build ok
<Mez> gettext-kde = install ok
<Riddell> konq-kim_0.8.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes is NEW
<JRe> Riddell: Keep 0.2.4 with wording correction has been released
<Mez> Riddell: at least NEW stuff in ubuntu doesnt take as long as it does in debian
<Riddell> JRe: does it do clever thingswhen the directory is invalid?
<raphink> thanks Riddell 
<raphink> :)
<JRe> Riddell: I think yes
<Riddell> think :)
<Riddell> where can I find it?
<JRe> Riddell: rdiff-backup is my back-end
<JRe> Riddell: so this kind of problem is directly managed by it
<JRe> Riddell: the user don't see anything since I have not implemented yet a notification system
<Riddell> yes, my problem was that rdiff-backup on the command line gave a sane erro message but keep didn't
<JRe> Riddell: it's true thats currently not implemented
<JRe> Riddell: but of course in the TODO list :)
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: honk
<hunger> ls -alF
<Riddell> JRe: hmm, quite a usability problem for me, since it didn't work and I had no idea why not
<Mez> Riddell: akode FTSBD in breezy
<Riddell> foo
<Riddell> why?
<Mez> -> Considering  debhelper (>= 5.0)
<JRe> Riddell: agreed
<Mez>       Tried versions: 4.9.5ubuntu1
<Riddell> has anyone tried konversation on dapper?
<Mez> dh_compat
<Riddell> Mez: oh blah
<hunger> Riddell: I have not.
<JRe> Riddell: nop there is no amd64 package
<Mez> Riddell: :P
<hunger> Riddell: IRC-client must be text only here:-(
<Riddell> hunger: could you?
<Mez> you mean my version ?
<Riddell> Mez: yes
<Mez> or has it been uploaded now ?
<hunger> Riddell: only one box can get IRC through the Firewall... and that does not have X.
<Riddell> Mez: no, I need people to test first!
<Mez> Riddell: I could backport debhelper :P
<Riddell> no, changing akode is the way to do it
<Mez> ;P
<Mez> Riddell: do you want me to upload a deb for it too ?
<Riddell> you can't, it's in main
<Riddell> give me a debdiff
<Mez> Riddell ... ?
<Mez> I mean to where i uploaded the stuff before
<Mez> http://ubuntu.dev.sourceguru.net/konversation/
<Mez> did you want me to upload a .deb to there
<Riddell> alreay have one http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/konversation_0.19-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you still need people testing that deb, or is it about to go into dapper anyway?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I need people to test
<Hobbsee> sure
<Hobbsee> testing for what, in particular?
<Mez> Riddell: anything changed from the source I sent you?
* Hobbsee gets nervous - X updates....
<Hobbsee> testing...
* _mez yawns at konversation
<_mez> I still dont like the look of it
<Riddell> tabs don't scale
<_mez> ...?
<Hobbsee> ack!
<Hobbsee> who put the tabs on top???
* Hobbsee goes to fix
<_mez> lol
* Hobbsee cannot cope with that after midnight...
<Hobbsee> lol
<JRe> Hobbsee: it's the new default of konversation
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<_mez> lol
<_mez> It's not v nice
* _mez doesnt like it
* Hobbsee thinks it will confuse people
<_mez> Hobbsee: *shrugs*
<_mez> It's weird I grant
<JRe> Hobbsee: the good point it's that it's a one line patch
<Hobbsee> ah...nice!  it makes a lot of the tabs shorter.  means i can see more chats at once!
<_mez> but I always have it at the side in xchat ;)
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee discovers alt+shift+arrow keys
<JRe> Hobbsee: usefull patch too could be the change of akgregator default feeds
<Hobbsee> true, to not have so many?
* _mez likes the fact it joins #kubuntu by default ;)
<JRe> Hobbsee: yes and moreover we could add the default ubuntu feeds
<Hobbsee> hehe
<JRe> Hobbsee: like kubuntu.org one
* Hobbsee notices she doesnt have teh kubuntu.org feed
<Riddell> I have tabs on bottom by default
<Hobbsee> hang on, yes i do
<JRe> Hobbsee: it's pretty usefull to see when a new version of amarok or koffice is released
<Hobbsee> definetly
<Riddell> JRe: akregator feeds are modified
<Riddell> i am a fish
<JRe> Riddell: there is Kubuntu default feeds in it ?
<Hobbsee> a fish hey?  hmm...
<JRe> Riddell: was not the cas on breezy
<Hobbsee> could be kinda hard to attend any meetings that way
<JRe> Riddell: is there an workgroup which works on default behavior of KDE software (like KubuntuDefaultSettings) ???
<Hobbsee> mmm...more kde upgrades
<Hobbsee> _mez: people should mess around with the configuration options anyway :P - it's a gui, not a text file, so it shouldnt scare them off
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm loving how the tabs are all a bit shorter, so that I can have *all* 9+ windows open and showing at once - very much an improvement!
<Mez> Who was working on kdepim
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<hunger> Is there somebody working on making ksysguard compatible with the dapper kernel?
<Mez> Riddell: that konversation package - slightly cocked up the .diff.gz ;)
<hunger> Currently some of the sensors are broken that worked in breezy.
<Mez> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117414
<Riddell> hmm, that'll be what happens when I eave my lapop unattended surrounded by ubuntu developers
<Riddell> Mez: hmm?
<Mez> Riddell, where are you then ?
<Mez> and yeah - frob pointed at that bug - check your email
<Riddell> london
<Mez> apparenlty it's like - not fixed iin ubuntu but fixed in debian
<Mez> ah - you at Canonical HQ for some sprint or other?
<Riddell> at a hotel, distro sprint
<Mez> fun - lucky you :D
<apokryphos> Riddell: whereabouts in London? 8)
<Riddell> apokryphos: see sounder
<apokryphos> Riddell: sorry?
<Riddell> the details are on sounder
<raphink> I thought canonical HQ were on the isle of Man
<raphink> ...
<apokryphos> sounder, what is that?
<apokryphos> raphink: I'm quite sure it is, too
<raphink> ;)
<apokryphos> London is more of a prime location though, I guess 8)
<apokryphos> it's where sabdfl lives, IIRC
<raphink> yes
<raphink> it's not very convenient to meet on the Isle of Man I guess
<Riddell> apokryphos: sounder is a mailing list
<Riddell> raphink: the only thing on the isle of man is a bank
<apokryphos> oh I see
<raphink> Riddell: you mean no one lives there? There's only a bank?
<raphink> :s
<Riddell> raphink: effectively yes
<jjesse> www.isleofman.com :)
<raphink> oh interesting
<apokryphos> oh in Greenwich, not London
<apokryphos> well, Greater London I guess
<jsgotangco> a lot of companies have address on the isle of man
<jsgotangco> they call it something which i forgot
<raphink> well it's a fiscal paradise ;)
<jsgotangco> it is
* jsgotangco 's employer also has an isle of man address
* jsgotangco sould reboot this
<jsgotangco> brb
<LeeJunFan> is there any solution in sight for cups/kde with dapper?
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, I try to get some artwork done in next few weeks, anything in high priority?
<Riddell> don't think so
<Riddell> although I am looking for more random images for kubuntu.org announcements
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> you should use rokymotion, those guys does some magic
<Riddell> well I do for the amarok stories
<jjesse> goobuntu?
<jjesse> did every see that article
<Riddell> but I'd like kubuntu themed images, anthing off kde-look.org would do
<Riddell> done at a sensible size to accompan stories on kubuntu.org and with a 1 pixel black border
<Riddell> konversation is taking years to upload
<Riddell> hello luka74 
<luka74> hi
<luka74> Riddell: what are the plans in regards to NetworkManager for Kubuntu? Will we get it in Dapper?
<Riddell> luka74: lots of people seem to be testing it here to varying degrees of success
<Riddell> I haven't got the knetworkconf frontend in
<sebas> Riddell: Regarding the shadows on desktopicontext, it seems to change something, but I don't know what I should use as setting there.
<sebas> Any pointer?
<Riddell> not sure where I got that from
<Riddell> possibly the hidden settings page on the wiki?
<sebas> Is it alright in your setup?
<sebas> Riddell: Ah, it was in the [FM]  section, while it needed to go into the [Desktop0]  section.
<Riddell> jjesse: goobuntu is nothing interesting
<jjesse> Riddell: grin i just find it funny
<Riddell> sebas: really?
<sebas> Riddell: Yes.
<sebas> Or I put it there, whatever.
<sebas> I'll re: your email to explain.
<jjesse> is 3.5.1 going to be in dapper for good?  should i change the releasenotes to reflect that ?
<Tm_T> I think even 3.5.2 will be released before dapper release
<jjesse> as long as 3.5 is mentioned you think it wil lbe good?
<Tm_T> maybe "3.5 (newest release)" ;)
<Tm_T> or "newest 3.5"
<Tm_T> so people understand 3.5 is different than 3.5.0
<sebas> Tm_T: Can't the release note be changed at that point?
<sebas> And ignoring the breezy release, KDE should not be updated after the feature freeze, right?
<jjesse> sebas: i can easily change the releasenotes to the latest version of 3.5 that is included
<sebas> (While, regarding the quality of the packages, it's likely to fix more than it breaks.)
<jjesse> i just like to keep ahead of the game
<sebas> jjesse: Yes, or to an exact releasenumber right before the release.
<sebas> You could go as far as "the latest KDE release", which is 3.5 anyway.
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> "March 17th, 2006: Tagging KDE 3.5.2"
<Tm_T> so 3.5.2 will be released before late april
<Tm_T> I hope :p
<Tm_T> and 3.5.2 is mostly bug&translation fixes -> why not to push it to dapper
<Riddell> tech board meeting in 3 mins
* LeeJunFan wonders if 3.5.2 will be cooperative with cups1.2
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: I damn well hope so
<Tm_T> Riddell: kde-latest is not 3.5.1 yet?
<Riddell> Tm_T: no, I haven't published the announce on dot.kde.org yet
<Tm_T> ok
<mornfall> Riddell: adept's in sid
<Riddell> mornfall: rocking
<jjesse> mornfall: congrats on that
<mornfall> thx
<Riddell> Lathiat: did you hand out CDs at l.c.a?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-29
<Riddell> at last!  a photo of toma
<toma> o noes
<toma> i need to delete that
<toma> where is it?
<Riddell> published to the entire world on the dot
<toma> omg
<toma> and that photo is not a nice one
<Riddell> sure it is
<toma> Riddell: i like this one more: http://people.fruitsalad.org/adridg/bobulate/uploads/Photos/group-a.jpg
<Riddell> that's not the whole group
<manchicken> Hmm... I may have to hit up mornfall to see if he knows how to get changelog data....
<toma> true
<toma> but we were talking about me ;-)
<Riddell> :)
<Jucato> manchicken: synaptic and kpackage both show changelog data, but seem to go about it differently
<manchicken> Riddell: I forgot to arrogantly plug my wiki page to you earlier.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MikeStemleJr
<manchicken> ;)
<Riddell> manchicken: looks groovy, but the attachment thing doesn't work
<manchicken> Attachment?
<Riddell> "Upload new attachment "chicago.png"
<manchicken> Ah
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I totally jocked nixternal's thing.
<Zerlinna> night everybody
<Jucato> manchicken: have you seen synaptic's and kpackage's implementation of the changelog thing?
<manchicken> Naw.
<manchicken> I know how I'm going to do it though.
<manchicken> Riddell says I'll have to open things up from changelog.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> ah, that's how synaptic does it. which is good, I guess, if you have an active internet connection
<Jucato> kpackage reads from the changelog that is installed with the package, so you can view it offline. disadvantage: it only works for installed packages
<Riddell> mm, that kindae defeats the purpose
<manchicken> Yeah... that is kind backwards.
<manchicken> I want to know what the changelog is BEFORE I upgrade.
<manchicken> ALSA in particular has bit me in the ass with upgrades, so I'd like to know what the benefit is and if it's worth the risk.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: changelogs.ubuntu.com/pool/
<manchicken> Yeah, I'm implementing a changelog viewer for adept.
<Jucato> true
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<Jucato> but just a question/suggestion, if it's possible at all...
<manchicken> Maybe I'll be able to get QHttp to work in C++.  It never worked in Qt/Perl.
* Jucato first greets Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<manchicken> Hobbsee: BTW, HIYA!!!!!!!!!
<manchicken> ^_^
<Hobbsee> hey manchicken!!!
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I was told to bug you about details on the next meeting.
<Jucato> manchicken: is it possible, for example, to make Adept dowload/view the changelog from changelog.ubuntu.com if an update for it is available or if the package isn't installed, but make it just view the installed changelog if there's no update for it and the package is already installed?
<manchicken> Jucato: Dunno.  I suspect it would be possible.  Right now I'm focusing on functionality specifically with adept_updater.
<manchicken> So at first we'll only be dealing in packages with updates.
<Jucato> next meeting? when would that be?
<Jucato> manchicken: fair enough. :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ah, yes.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yes, i have my roster now
<Jucato> manchicken: you're gonna make Adept really adept at being a package manager.
* Jucato just hopes Adept won't suffer the same fate as KPackage... :(
<manchicken> Jucato: That is the goal.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: are there any days you cant do?
<gnomefreak> rooster or roster like in names
<gnomefreak> not even sure that is spelled right  :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: roster.  times to go to work.
<gnomefreak> ah
<manchicken> Hobbsee: This Friday, and from 2/14-2/18.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i thought you were a native english speaker
<Hobbsee> manchicken: okay
<gnomefreak> i am sort of
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: where are you from?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'm gonna be a quarter a week from Thursday.
<gnomefreak> i failed english
<manchicken> ^_^
<gnomefreak> US
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Well I suppose you're going to have to learn French then.
* Jucato imagines Hobbsee having a rooster :P
<Hobbsee> manchicken: how will you be a quarter?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Quarter of a century.
* Hobbsee is trying to convince her friend's mother to buy more chooks :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ahhh :)
<NeoChaosX> hey Jucato
<Hobbsee> manchicken: happy birthday then, old man :P
<manchicken> I know.  Just call me grandpa.
* Jucato remembers the ops meeting tomorrow at 5am...
<gnomefreak> happy birthday youngin
* Hobbsee hands grandpa the walking stick
<Hobbsee> Jucato: eep
<gnomefreak> Jucato: tuesday right?
<Jucato> NeoChaosX: hi
<NeoChaosX> Jucato: did you communicate the Krita gif support problem to whoever packages Koffice?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i wont be there.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: heh you know me... I still go to meetings even at those ungodly hours :0
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe
<Jucato> NeoChaosX: I mentioned the Krita bug, although it seems to have been confirmed by some people, I still haven't gotten a sort of "official" word from the packagers.
<NeoChaosX> hm, I see
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yeah tuesday... that'd make it a wednesday here... so not yet tomorrow after all lol
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> whos working on koffice? tonio?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i thought
* Jucato wished the topic said the exact date rather than "Tuesday 21:00 UTC"
<Riddell> I package it
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell!  dont you sleep?
<Riddell> but I've not looked into Jucato's bug
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> its the same on feisty (i dont think i added my comments to bug)
<Riddell> I should sleep I suppose
* Jucato counts 8 hours backwards... 1am??
<Riddell> yes
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you could, yes.  sleep is overated though
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does a thurs night meeting work for you?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: not this thursday
<Riddell> but other thursday would be fine
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> argh.  TB is on when i would have put our meeting.
* gnomefreak remembers why i choose ubuntu(k,ed,x) instead of suse
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: why was that?
<gnomefreak> going on 3 days worth of crap trying to get suse 10.2 iso's
<manchicken> I used to use SuSE, too.  zen has the nasty habit of updating drivers without letting you know about it.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what would be your opinion on pullling Sime's patches from kde, (the media:/ to /media), seeing as they break various things?
<gnomefreak> slow net connection failded upgrades from 10.0 beta
<manchicken> And then the Microsoft deal thingy kinda kicked me in the ethics.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: probably a good meeting item
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true.  that's what it was planned for
<Hobbsee> right, if we're having a meeting this week, you guys are going to be having it in the afternoon or something
<Hobbsee> er wait, no, around midnight
<Hobbsee> or lunch/afternoon
<Riddell> midnight probably more popular
<Hobbsee> yes....
* Hobbsee wonders what 2300 UTC is in her timezone
<manchicken> 2300UTC is a good time ^_^
<gnomefreak> date --UTC
* Hobbsee just got it from -meeting
<gnomefreak> or 1 - cant remmeber
<Hobbsee> right.  2300 UTC wednesday is looking good.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: you'll be awake by then? :)
<manchicken> Ooh.  Wednesday is payday, too.
* Jucato thinks that's 10AM AU time
<ajmitch> Jucato: yep
<Jucato> :)
<ajmitch> well, for some part of AU
<Jucato> ah yes... for Hobbsee's world I mean
<Jucato> s/world/part :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
* Hobbsee thwaps ajmitch 
<ajmitch> so cruel..
<Hobbsee> yes.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: So is 1/31 @ 2300UTC the date and time then?
<manchicken> I'm gonna work from home to make the meeting.
<Riddell> anyone fancy e-mailing the people who have signed up to kubuntu-meeting asking for them to come along?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: signed up to kubuntu-meeting?
<Hobbsee> oh, is that a ML or something?
* Hobbsee nods
* Hobbsee will email -devel, -meeting, and -fridge.
* Hobbsee will go and do other stuff first though.
<Riddell> s/kubuntu-meeting/kubuntu-members
<Riddell> and kubuntu-team
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they have a mailing list?
<Riddell> no, they don't
* Hobbsee will just file a bug then :P
<Hobbsee> and subscribe them to it
<Riddell> but there's lots of people who have tried to sign up to kubuntu-members, and it would be good to e-mail them each and tell them they need to come along to the meeting
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<manchicken> Where do I find those mailing lists?
<Hobbsee> it's on my todo list, it just hasnt been done yet
<Hobbsee> has anyone else found that basket is really great for todo's?
<Riddell> manchicken: you don't!  they don't exist except in Hobbsee's imagination
<manchicken> Ah.
<Jucato> lol
<manchicken> Nice.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> manchicken: lists.ubuntu.com
<manchicken> Okay, so is that a yes on the date and time... thanks.
<Hobbsee> oh yes, i see
* Hobbsee adds to todo
<gnomefreak> whats the deal with gnomefreak@FeistyFawn:~$ kbuildsycoca running...
<gnomefreak> no im not running it outside of if it runs on its own
<gnomefreak> but for some reason it keeps doing that too me
<jdong_> oh yeah, congrats, KDE folks :)
<jdong_> (on your dist-upgrade frontend, that is)
<jdong_> now, if only we had a CLI or ncurses one :)
<Jucato> yay to Riddell!! (who might be sleeping already...
<jdong_> and yay to uselessly pinging Riddell </irony>
<Jucato> Hobbsee: are you a bit busy?
<Riddell> jdong_: well, it's not finished yet
<jdong_> Riddell: regardless it's still good news :)
<Riddell> gnomefreak: it means it thinks one of the files it's monitoring has been edited
<gnomefreak> how do i get rid of it
<gnomefreak> other than killing it (is there a way to disable it)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes?  no? *shrug*
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i've more got a whole heap of stuff to do which i cant do *yet*
<Jucato> Hobbsee: heh I'll just ask later when you're more free. it's not that important, anyway
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ask now :)
* Hobbsee is back :)
<Jucato> just about kubuntu membership. if you apply for it during the kubuntu meeting, and, by the grace of $DEITY, got accepted, does that also make you an ubuntu member?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> ooooh... aaah...
<Hobbsee> although you get a @kubuntu.org email - not sure if you get a @ubuntu.com one too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you know?
<Jucato> and you're entitled to the cloak too?
* Jucato guesses he's sleeping now...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep.  just have to ask seveas for that
<Hobbsee> Jucato: quite likely
<Jucato> ah thanks for your time. see? not so important :)
<Hobbsee> it's fine :)
<jdong_> ooh do I get a kubuntu e-mail? :D
* Hobbsee was just afk for a bit (breakfast and all), then came back :)
<Hobbsee> jdong_: you a ubuntu member or kubuntu one?
<jdong_> currently just a ubuntu one :(
<Hobbsee> er, that's a trick questoin
<Hobbsee> dont think so, then
<jdong_> what does it take to be a kubuntu one? :)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<jdong_> havent' I done a lot for kubuntu? :)
<Hobbsee> jdong_: same as a ubuntu one, but the stuff be some kubuntu-related
<jdong_> meh, some other day when sudo make time works
* jdong_ files an Emacs doctor refuses to do my homework bug....
<Hobbsee> hahaha
<jdong_> lol, I wonder what the reaction would be
* Jucato thinks he needs to file a vim ate my homework bug
<manchicken> Hobbsee: What's for breakfast?
<Jucato> chicken
<Jucato> :D
<Hobbsee> manchicken: people
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Ooh.  I like people.
<jdong_> Hobbsee: ugh I had that last night
<jdong_> they overbroiled the arms though
<jdong_> and they spilled all the cranial fluids too...
<jdong_> that's the good stuff
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> okay, there are a few people on this list that we can straight decline, i think...
* Hobbsee doesnt have admin rights though
* Jucato has 7 days to think about applying
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> why?  it's in 3 days...
<Jucato> oh?
<Jucato> I thought it was next thursday
<Hobbsee> it changed :P
<Jucato> ha!
<Hobbsee> [12:15]  <manchicken> Hobbsee: So is 1/31 @ 2300UTC the date and time then?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i didnt even email people first!
* Hobbsee might wait till tonio_ comes in before sending that email though
<Jucato> hehe better e-mail them really quick once Tonio_ confirms :P
<manchicken> The konversation OSD is just so nice ^_^
<Hobbsee> yeah
<manchicken> Man, it's amazing how much easier it is to work in a program once you're more familiar with its codebase.
<Hobbsee> hehe, indeed!
<manchicken> Argh, don't know how to add this file.
<manchicken> w00t!
<manchicken> I think it worked.
<manchicken> heh, is that a windows key?
<yuriy> heh i thought you were talking about a keyboard key and was confused. that IS a windows key, remember that one too well
<manchicken> OMW, is it going to compile?!
<manchicken> w00t!  Compiled.  Now, will it link?
<Hobbsee> is someone running kde 3.5.5 still?
<manchicken> I'm on 3.5.5
<manchicken> I didn't know that 3.5.6 was ready for edgy yet.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: can you run apt-cache show kopete and pastebin it somewhere please?
<Hobbsee> it's in a separate repo
<manchicken> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3301/
<Hobbsee> manchicken: thanks mate
<manchicken> np ^_^
* Hobbsee wonders why we've lost a couple of deps
<manchicken> Okay, so I've got the thing set up to turn a ListerItem pointer into a URL for a changelog.
<manchicken> The question now is how do we want to display that?
<Hobbsee> clikc on button that says "view changelog" and hcangelog pops up?
<manchicken> We could go all nice and cool displaying it, but I think for starters it might be nice to just have something.
<manchicken> Right, but do we just want to have K just go fetch it and pull it up into the editor, or do we want a dialog with a text widget, or do we want a label, or a scrollable display....
<manchicken> When's freeze?
<Hobbsee> what's K in this instance?
* Hobbsee was thinking of what ubuntu does with the release announcements
<manchicken> I'm unfamiliar with what they do.
<Hobbsee> ah
<manchicken> What about putting the changelog into the context menu?
<Hobbsee> yeah, would work
<Hobbsee> *shrugs*
<yuriy> manchicken: i'm thinking it would make sense to just put it in the "details" view
<manchicken> yuriy: We're talking about the updater.
<yuriy> oh
<manchicken> Although if I stick it into the context menu, it may work for everything.
<manchicken> That would be an added bonus.
<yuriy> is there anything in that spec about refining the details view btw?
<yuriy> manchicken: the updater has a details view... i think changelog would fit nicely as another tab in there
<yuriy> just my 2c
<manchicken> Not a bad idea.
<yuriy> and by refining the details view, i mean mainly that the "show list" button is very unintuitive to me
<yuriy> especially because there is also a "back" button
<manchicken> I'm not sure how much refining I can do for that.
<manchicken> It's beddy-bye time.
<yuriy> actually i'm not sure why there are back/forward buttons at all
<yuriy> good night manchicken
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i'll get it ( amarok )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: okay.  grab the bugs that are assigned to me as well, to do with amarok, please
<imbrandon> will do
<MrWGW> Kwwii, are you there ATM?
<kwwii> MrWGW: yepp, just woke up
<kwwii> back at home now
<MrWGW> I've really started to like Kubuntu
<MrWGW> so I'm enthusiastic about helping out
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> cool
<MrWGW> Right now I'm in SLED, I don't know how or why, but I think I've b0rked the visuals of this distro, at least in GNOME
<MrWGW> because its ten times uglier than when I first installed it
<kwwii> hehe
<MrWGW> I think I need to change my font settings
<MrWGW> and get some new Metacity themes
<kwwii> we are looking into using a condensed font for gui elements in feisty
<MrWGW> anyway, what is the next step for me? Do you have a wiki or something?
<kwwii> well, I made artwork specs on launchpad
<MrWGW> I'd be careful with that...condensed fonts are harder to read
<MrWGW> link?
<kwwii> and those link to short wiki descriptions
<kwwii> one second
<MrWGW> The one advantage would be you'd see less text chopped at the end of a window
<kwwii> go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs?searchtext=+kubuntu+artwork
<kwwii> that shows the scope of things we want to do (but not necessarily everything we will do)
<kwwii> and it does not show whether it is a major change or minor change
<MrWGW> taking a look
<kwwii> I think we have pretty much decided to push the existing artwork further rather than do everything new
<MrWGW> btw, has Sun GPLed the JRE yet and if so, will it be preloaded in Feisty?
<MrWGW> I'm having a devil of a time getting it to work in Edgy
<kwwii> no idea about that...better to ask on ubuntu-devel
<MrWGW> ok
<kwwii> if you remove the kubuntu in that last url you'll see all the artwork related specs
<Jucato> or -motu
<kwwii> there is quite a few
<kwwii> Jucato: good point
* Jucato sharpens his pencil... *this* is a point :D
<Jucato> one day... one day... I'll have enough art experience, knowh-how, and talent...
<kwwii> ;-)
<MrWGW> has any actual artwork been produced at this stage?
<kwwii> MrWGW: until now I have been working on ubuntu, so very little in the way of actual artwork
<kwwii> not sure how I will split up the work yet
<Jucato> that's easy...
* Jucato gets a saw to split up kwwii :)
<MrWGW> careful, we wouldn't want people to think you were a filesystem developer, Jucato :-P
<kwwii> I wish it were that easy
<MrWGW> and yes, that was a bad joke
<MrWGW> ::braces for flamage::
<Jucato> lol
<kwwii> at least I'd have someone intelligent to talk too :p
<Jucato> hahaha :)
<MrWGW> ha ROFL
<Jucato> moin Tonio_
<Tonio_> aloah !!!!
<Tonio_> hey Jucato :)
<kwwii> howdy Tonio_
<Tonio_> just seen Riddell has uploaded the kmail fix, I was about to do it ;)
* Jucato wonders if that's a new greeting... or was supposed to be "aloha"...
<Tonio_> yo kwwii
<Tonio_> Jucato: that was ;)
* Tonio_ notes the correct writing for this :)
* Tonio_ wonders what to do with fonts in systemsettings....
<Tonio_> default-settings, sorry....
<Tonio_> sans serif is completly messed up on kubuntu
<kwwii> Tonio_: we have been talking about using a condensed font
<kwwii> remvoing the asian characters from deja vu so that those lang. use a font that works well
<kwwii> but leaving the doccument font a regular style
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes I've seen that topic
<Tonio_> kwwii: what is decided ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: I must say I'm not an expert in fonts.... does this impact the settings or is that just packaging issue for that font ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: we decided to test it out
<kwwii> since we can still change it back if things look worse
<Tonio_> kwwii: so we have to change the settings to deja vu condenced ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: some but not all, yes
<Tonio_> kwwii: is condenced opposed to "light" ?
<Tonio_> I don't see "condenced" in the font config tool
<kwwii> let me check
<kwwii> condensed is an extra font
* Jucato wonders what happened to Hobbsee since she was supposed to ask Tonio_ something
<kwwii> not a style
<Tonio_> kwwii: I don't have it in the list by default
<Tonio_> is that an external one ?
<Tonio_> universe or something ?
<kwwii> hrm, no idea
<kwwii> I do not think that I installed it extra on purpose
<kwwii> so it might be part of the ubuntu desktop and not kubuntu
<Tonio_> kwwii: ah.... I'll have a look then
<MrWGW> well
<rideout> Riddell: ping
<yuriy> a bit early for him methinks
<Tonio_> kwwii: I can't find the package for dejavu condenced
<Tonio_> kwwii: all I have in my fonts list is dejavu sans, serif and mono
<kwwii> Tonio_: dpkg tells me it is in the dejavu package
<kwwii> at least on edgy, it is
<Tonio_> kwwii: bah it is not in my list.... unless I'm missing something
<yuriy> it's there on my edgy..
<kwwii> crazy
* yuriy wonders why font installer is in appearance settings
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture10.png
<Tonio_> am I missing something or what ?
<yuriy> i don't have dejavu condensed on feisty either, only on edgy
<Tonio_> yuriy: hum.....
<raphink> hi
<kwwii> Tonio_: freaky man...it should show up in the left box
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes, that's the problem ;)
<raphink> fyi, the LinuxTag call for paper was sent
<raphink> so if you have stuff to talk about ... :)
<raphink> it'll take place in Berlin this year :)
<raphink> and it would obviously be good to have a kubuntu speaker :)
<yuriy> Tonio_: have a look at the changelog for ttf-dejavu, says something about removing the condensed suffix
<Tonio_> yuriy: ah...
<yuriy> i wonder what the improvement there is supposed to be
<screemo> hi ther
<screemo> e
<Tonio_> kwwii:
<Tonio_> debian/ttf-dejavu.defoma-hints: remove "-Condensed" suffix from
<Tonio_>     Famil
<Tonio_> kwwii: should I understand that condensed is now the "dejavu sans" font ?
<Tonio_> s/Famil/Family
<kwwii> Tonio_: not sure really...when was this changed?
<kwwii> as in exact date
<Tonio_> kwwii: Wed, 20 Dec 2006
<Tonio_> that's the changelog date
<kwwii> freaky
<kwwii> seems to me that either someone removed the condensed font or moved the condensed to be the normal one
<Tonio_> https://launchpad.net/bugs/82094
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82094 in kubuntu-meta "USB safe unmount from desktop data corruption" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Tonio_> another bug due to the media patches........ we really should discuss this for feisty
<Tonio_> kwwii: changelog talks about a suffix removed, not a font....
<Tonio_> can be the name only no ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: how are those fonts named on edgy ?
<Tonio_> do you have 3 or 4 dejavu fonts ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: 4
<kwwii> Tonio_: look at the last few changes before that
<kwwii> erm, I have 5
<Tonio_> kwwii: hum, I don't understand the bug report then
<kwwii> Sans, Sans-Condensed, serif, serif-condensed, mono
<Tonio_> everyone talks about using a non-existing fond...... stupid
<kwwii> lol, yeah
<Tonio_> s/fond/font
<kwwii> it would be funny as hell if someone had replaced the normal fonts with the condensed version
<kwwii> then I can remove the bug about using the condensed verison and nobody would know
<Tonio_> I'm fixing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kerry/+bug/81062
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81062 in kerry "Beagled is not started automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Tonio_> that's a well known autostart issue
<screemo> is kde-guidance removed for good ?
<screemo> somwhere after herd1 or 2 it was removed, but I'm not sure if that was correct
<yuriy> screemo: i don't think it was removed, make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<screemo> yuriy: hmm i
<screemo> yuriy: havent got kubuntu-desktop... thats wierd
<screemo> yuriy: thanks alot :) - it seems to want kde-guidance installed. However I didn't think it was possible to have kde and not kubuntu-desktop :)
<screemo> yuriy: thanks :) - it works now
<screemo> on kde startup (i'm using knetworkmanager), it would be nice if adept_notifier was to load AFTER my network connection went online. Is that possible?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed a few packages seem to use /etc/xdg/autostart (gnome default) when kde uses /usr/share/autostart
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we create a link ? that'll avoid issues like bug 81062
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81062 in kerry "Beagled is not started automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81062
<Tonio_> seems easier to postinst something in kds than fixing all the packages every release or sync with debian....
<Tonio_> ln -sf /usr/share/autostart /etc/xdg/autostart should do the trick
<Tonio_> screemo: not easilly unfortunately
<screemo> Tonio_: I thought so :(
<screemo> Tonio_: Would be nice to have a dependency scheme like upstart
<sebas> We'd want a "Is this host reachable?", not a dependency scheme, IMO.
<sebas> And that is what Solid does, coincidentally
<screemo> I really like the rubberband effect that seems to be in all the kubuntu releases, why not apply a simple change to the log out grey/fade ? I know there are proposed patches to change it, but this would be nice to differenciate kubuntu from the rest
* sebas sees a dbus "everything changes" release, deprecating dbus_bindings module.
<sebas> It looks scary and like I need to fix some code then
<sebas> I hope they wrote docs in the meantime, the little docs there are are deprecated now probably. :/
<sebas> OTOH, mainloop configuration seems to be fixed, which would make it worth it.
<sebas> That's all about the python-dbus bindings though.
<Tonio_> kwwii: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSansCondensed.ttf
<Tonio_> the file installed here so it seems like a kde bug
<kwwii> Tonio_: totally freaky
<Tonio_> I can't see it here in the kcm module
<Tonio_> kwwii: yup I agree
<screemo> on herd2+updates: it is on purpose that the modules usually found in kcontrol are orphaned in "Lost and Found" ? maybe its just because of work in progress.. (?)
<Tonio_> kwwii: wow !!!
<Tonio_> kwwii: I tried the following : systemsettings -> font installer
<Tonio_> kwwii: then I installed the font manually, I get "Dejavu Sans" in the list
<Tonio_> then I install the /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf-dejavu/DejaVuSans.ttf file
<Tonio_> it replaces the "Dejavu Sans" in the list
<Tonio_> what's that shit ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I doubt we want all of gnome's programmes autostarted
<kwwii> Tonio_: sounds like something very freaky
* kwwii likes the word freaky today
<Riddell> rideout: pong
<rideout> Riddell: nevermind, I figured it out, but thanks for the pong
<rideout> Ridell: I had a kubuntu packaging question
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum I'll fix beagle package then
<Riddell> Tonio_: ?  what's wrong with beagle?
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't autostart when kerry is installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: see bug 81062
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81062 in kerry "Beagled is not started automatically" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81062
<Tonio_> Riddell: we previously installed a /usr/share/autostart file but it went with the packaging sync with debian.....
<screemo> hmm no one seems to answer my question ;(
<Tonio_> kwwii: it is a bug in the font, I'll fix it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix the beagle package for autostart, but that's a pain doing this every release.....
<kwwii> Tonio_: cool
<screemo> it is on purpose that the modules usually found in kcontrol are orphaned in "Lost and Found" ? maybe its just because of work in progress.. (?)
<Sime> Tonio_: Hi, can you add a short list to the meeting agenda about the (worst) "media:/" patch bugs. Maybe I can offer some feedback.
<Tonio_> Sime: sure
<Sime> thx
<gnomefreak> is it possible for kubuntu to get the webcollage screensaver? (people have been asking and another one asked today)
<Riddell> no, it was removed in the first release
<gnomefreak> oh
<Riddell> fears of porn appearing on people's screens seemed important enough when people were complaining about nekkid ubuntu backgrounds
<gnomefreak> ghnome still has it (just doesnt work edgy and up not sure if it was fixe din dapper or not
<gnomefreak> ah
<Riddell> I'm sure the bug for hoary was for KDE only, did gnome add it at some point?
<gnomefreak> gnome has been using it since dapper atleast maybe breezy (but doesnt work)
<screemo> Riddell: I know you're busy, but you could you enlighten me as to why the kcontrol programs appear in the "Lost & found" ? Is it supposed to this way as of now, or is my installation broken?
<screemo> Riddell: I will go update it if thats the case.
<Riddell> screemo: I don't have a clue, it's a bug and obviously needs to be fixed before release, but I've not had time to look at it yet
<screemo> Riddell: thanks :) - I will go on and see what happens
<screemo> Riddell: Is it something it could assist with ? i've got 2 hours or so every day I could devote to kubuntu
<screemo> Riddell: would love to squash some bugs :)
<Riddell> screemo: certainly if you work out what's causing it that would be very welcome
<screemo> Riddell: could you share your idea of what it could be, so I have something to start with ?
<screemo> Riddell: or even just a pointer to what area
<Riddell> I'm not very sure
<Riddell> the files are all in /etc/xdg/menu
<Riddell> I guess you could download the stock KDE menu files and see if putting those in place fixes it
<Riddell> removing kde-systemsettings might have some affect
<screemo> Riddell: good, I will look into it
<Riddell> investigate what debian is doing with the menu files now
<Riddell> kubuntu changes applications.menu to kde-applications.menu that could have something to do with it
<screemo> funny thing is that obex-devices is present inside kcontrol :)
<screemo> as the only one
<gnomefreak> has the double settings entry in Kmenu been fixed or looked at? (ive been on suse the past 4+ days and seen alot of k updates
<Riddell> Tonio_ said he was fixing that
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<gnomefreak> ty
<screemo> Riddell: its working with the edgy menu files, I'm looking into which of the differences that cause the problem
<screemo> now
<Riddell> interesting
<screemo> yep, however the settings menu are not visible in edgy
<screemo> don't know if that effects anything
<Riddell> we don't want it to be
<screemo> ok, i will get back to you in a little while
<Riddell> diff -u is your friend :)
<screemo> yep i know ;)
<screemo> '/etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu: No such file or directory'
<screemo> might it be that this file is missing in feisty ?
<screemo> I will try
<screemo> hmm nope
<Riddell> it's in /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/kde-essential.menu
<screemo> just saw that :)
<Riddell> maybe it needs moved to kde- directory
<Riddell> mm yes, that seems to fix it
<screemo> probably
<screemo> what are applications-merged for anyway ?
<screemo> isn't it named wrong to start with ?
<Riddell> applications-merged is where KDE puts it, kde-applications-merged is where Kubuntu puts it to stop it clashing with gnome
<screemo> ah
<screemo> maybe you could just symlink it to kde-applications then
<screemo> avoid having the duplicate there
<Riddell> or just move it
<screemo> hmm well kde problably dont need it since it doesn't work when its in applications-merged.. .
<screemo> strange however that OBEX-devices are in the correct place regardless of this error. Seems like something might be hardcoded
<screemo> but that might not be too important
<Riddell> I don't understand how that kde-essential.menu file causes the entries to be hidden
<Riddell> screemo: want to have a go at fixing the package or want me to just do it?
<screemo> well I would like to try it, because I would like to help fix these kind of problems in the future also
<screemo> I have worked with rpms previously, so i think just a few pointers could make me get on with fixing it
<Riddell> screemo: apt-get install devscripts; apt-get source kdebase
<screemo> alright, hope you have time to set me up here
<screemo> its downloading..
<Riddell> edit debian/kdebase-data.install
<Riddell> the line  debian/tmp/etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/kde-essential.menu  installs that file into the default location
<Riddell> we want to move it so change that line to one with two arguments: debian/tmp/etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/kde-essential.menu debian/kdebase-data/etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu
<Riddell> then add a changelog entry with dch -i
<Riddell> build the source "package" with debuild -S
<Riddell> and send me the diff  (debdiff *dsc)
<screemo> ok
<screemo> got my daughter on my arm now, will fix in a few minutes :)
<Riddell> actually, I'm wrong on the second argument in the .install file, it doesn't need the "debian/kdebase-data" bit
<screemo> I'll figure it out
<screemo> I'm on it now
<screemo> you want to keep the file in applications-merged also ?
<Riddell> no
<screemo> ok
<rraphink> hi guys
<screemo> I doing the debuild now
<screemo> its done, I'll send you an email
<screemo> done
<screemo> let me know if its completely wrong
<Tonio_> kwwii: looks like a kcontrol/kde issue concerning dejavu-condensed
<Tonio_> kde doesn't seem to deal correctly with condensed style
<kwwii> Tonio_: hrm, I wonder why
<kwwii> kinda sucks, really
<Tonio_> kwwii: dunno, but the change from font to style reguarding dejavu is an upstream change
<kwwii> you save so much space with a condensed font
<Tonio_> and kde doesn't seem to parse the styles correctly
<Tonio_> kwwii: looks like the parser has an issue
<Tonio_> kwwii: the "light" weight is seen correctly, but not condensed
<kwwii> perhaps we can fix that for feisty
<Riddell> screemo: I need the debdiff not the diff.gz
<screemo> Riddell: sorry ;(
<Riddell> screemo: debdiff old.dsc new.dsc > fix-menu.diff
<Riddell> where old and new are wh
<Riddell> where old and new are whatever the files are called
<screemo> like that ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: fc-list | grep DejaVu
<Riddell> screemo: dunno, `ls` should reveal that :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: it looks like kde has a problem to parse the names when the font has 2 names or something
<screemo> Riddell: check your mail ;)
<Riddell> screemo: they're in the directory above the code
<screemo> Riddell: yea, but you should really check your email :D
<Tonio_> kwwii: it only gets the first one so that it results a conflict in the display since you have twice the same name for 2 different fonts
<Riddell> screemo: groovy
<screemo> Riddell: better I think :)
<screemo> Riddell: just had to sort of get how it worked
<Tonio_> kwwii: ae_Tholoth,Tholoth:style=Regular
<screemo> time to put army of darkness on the dvd..
<Tonio_> Tholoth is missing in the list too, only the first name is kept as long as the font has 2 names..... that's weird
<Tonio_> kwwii: same wioth padma/padmma etc....
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea how to fix this ? (I'll report on kde bts)
<Tonio_> that's a hudge issue....
<screemo> Riddell: what if I wanted to change the logout fade/wipe on kde, would it have any chance of getting accepted for feisty perhaps ?
<Riddell> screemo: it might do yes, the problem is with remote X sessions, but feel free to make some packages for us to test with
<screemo> Riddell: sweet, cause the would do another thing for setting kubuntu separate from other distros (as I said before I really like the rubberband effect)
<screemo> Riddell: could you maybe explain to me how to make those packages using the debian tools ? Just some pointers, I will figure out the rest
<Riddell> screemo: run  debuild
<Riddell> without the -S it runs the full compile
<screemo> ah sweet
<Riddell> screemo: put the patch in debian/patches first
<screemo> got a new cpu, so it might not take so long to compile it
<screemo> ok got it
<screemo> ah there's the rubberband effect I see also
<kwwii> Tonio_: have you looked to see if this is a known bug in kde?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nothing comes to mind
<Tonio_> kwwii: yep nothing
<Tonio_> kwwii: hard to "see" it is a bug btw
<Tonio_> kwwii: this is a very special case
<screemo> Riddell: is that the way to go ? I mean build a whole debian package and install it before I can test the patches ? Wouldn't it be possible to have sort of an dev environment where to test it from directly ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: as long as a font has 2 names, the first is kept, while it should be the second in that case
<Tonio_> I don't understand why a font has 2 names btw, that's a non-sense
<Tonio_> kwwii: easy way to reproduce, go to font installer and install the 2 ttf, they both replace each other in fact
<Tonio_> the 2 fonts are in ~/.fonts, but only one is displayed in the list
<Tonio_> that's probably deeply in kdelibs..... hard to get a fix for this
<Riddell> screemo: sure, you can apply the patch and compile by and with ./configure --prefix=/usr; make; sudo make install
<Riddell> screemo: but then none of us can test it
<Tonio_> kwwii: I assume that's kdelibs because all font selection related tool have the same issue, not only the fonts installer
<screemo> Riddell: ok I see! I will use the other method
<Riddell> s/and/hand/
<Tonio_> kwwii: well I'll report the issue and we'll see what happens
<Riddell> screemo: kdebase_3.5.6-0ubuntu3 uploaded, many thanks.  you should check the compile progress in a couple of hours at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase
<screemo> Riddell: cool, I will
<screemo> Riddell: donno about the email inside the diff, i just put my own in there. But I imagine it should be yours
<Riddell> no, it should be yours, credit to you et al
<screemo> Riddell: ok thanks, but you also approved it - so thats probably fine :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: good idea
<screemo> Riddell: I really have some good ideas on the logout stuff.. I will experiment and get back
<Riddell> screemo: redesigning that logout dialogue would be nice
<screemo> Riddell: got any use cases or something to guide me on that ?
<screemo> Riddell: screenshots and the like
<Riddell> well k-menu->log out for the current one
<Riddell> and see ubuntu and xubuntu for something a bit more sane
<screemo> Riddell: ah yep, I remember
<screemo> Riddell: I will install ubuntu feisty in vmware, and see how it looks
<Riddell> actually we had some mockups somewhere, can't remember where now
<Riddell> maybe kwwii knows
<screemo> Riddell: ok, but I imagine they should be close to the gnome one
<screemo> Riddell: I will start with the logout wipe.. see how far I can come on that
<screemo> Riddell: when you're developing / squashing bugs do you have a machine for testing, or how do you come by testing out changes ?
<Riddell> screemo: depends on my mood and how much I trust the change
<Riddell> screemo: for the logout dialog you don't have much choice but to install it on your local machine
<Riddell> screemo: but for non-session specific stuff you can m
<Riddell> make a chroot
<screemo> Riddell: yea, or maybe just have a test feisty running in a vmware session... I know there's new scripting api in the latest for controlling the virtual machines
<screemo> Riddell: kde is compiling now... finnally good use for the T7600 ;)
<Riddell> oh, if you have vmware running that's perfect
<screemo> Riddell: yep, i sort of prefer that angle instead of trashing my installation
<screemo> Riddell: I just tried out the new patch... It doesn't work
<screemo> Riddell: cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu': No such file or directory
<screemo> great
<Riddell> screemo: I know, I fixed it :)
<Riddell> you need to parts to that line, the first saying where the file is and the second being where we want it
<Riddell> "debian/tmp/etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/kde-essential.menu /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu"
<screemo> ah ok
<screemo> its just a frontend for 'cp'
<Riddell> yes
<screemo> I'm actually done compiling kde now
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<screemo> Riddell: to clean the failed compile attempt, it seems like make clean doesn't really cut it. It can't reverse it: Trying reverse patch debian/patches/kubuntu_78_kcontrol_hide_component_chooser.diff at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure.
<screemo> neverming, I just redownload the package
<screemo> nevermind even
<Riddell> mm, something has broken with the code that adds gettext domains to the .desktop files that it doesn't get cleaned before the patches
<screemo> thats ok
<screemo> Riddell: btw, do you know why konsole scrolls so damn slow... it has been that way since kde 3.3 i think
<Riddell> I've not noticed any problem
<screemo> Riddell: it sort of draw the text from top to bottom all the time. Its very noticable I think. I'm even running with fglrx drivers
<screemo> Riddell: but it might be related to qt or antialiased fonts.. donno
<screemo> Riddell: actually looks like it clearing the screen before writing a new line to it
<Lure> sebas: I have patched powermanager for python-dbus 0.80 support
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: it would be great to get new kde-guidance svn snapshot in before Herd3
<Riddell> yes, it would
<Lure> if this is not possible, at least we need to patch it for powermanager (does not work with latest python-dbus)
<Riddell> maybe Tonio_ will do that honours
<Lure> Riddell: but new snapshot would be better - see the list of Fix commited bugs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-guidance/+bugs
<nixternal> alrighty then, KDE 3.5.6 and ??  you know what I am talking about, only have a couple of days now. What's new in 7.04 for Herd 3?
<nixternal> is the UI Language Selector going to be in Herd 3?
<Riddell> nixternal: certainly should be
<nixternal> rock on
<Riddell> kdevelop 3.4
<nixternal> gotcha, as an addon of course
<nixternal> which I am trying to learn at the same time
<Tonio_> Lure: will do toonight
<fdoving> Lure: around? my guidance-power-manager.py eats mem.
<Lure> Tonio_: I would do it, but do not know all the details of how it is done ;-)
<Lure> fdoving: how quickly?
<Lure> fdoving: any messages to console?
<fdoving> Lure: 1G in ~13 days.
<Lure> fdoving: that is FAST
<fdoving> no messages.
<Lure> fdoving: interesting. i386?
<fdoving> ppc.
<mhb> mine too
<mhb> i386
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah no pb :)
<fdoving> mhb: does your eat mem too?
<Lure> fdoving, mhb: monitoring now on my system...
<fdoving> Lure: ok. thanks :)
* Lure is suspecting new idle code (Xscreensaver info collection with C) or CPU freq scaling stuff
<Lure> yep, it grows 1 MB every couple of minutes :-(
<fdoving> go fix :)
<mhb> Lure: thanks for fixing it
<Lure> mhb: no thanks upfront ;-) I hope I can fix it ;-)
* Lure -> home (bbl)
<TheInfinity> hmm ... is there a plan to make the adept sources.list editor better?
<Riddell> TheInfinity: yes
<Riddell> feisty plan is to replace it with software-properties from ubuntu
<TheInfinity> so something like a clickable interface where you habe to activate just a checkbox for multiverse for example?
<TheInfinity> because its really difficult to explain an new user how to edit it via textfile ...
<Riddell> yep
<meduxa> talking about adept, Let me describe the problem we have, just in case you have can take it in consideration
<TheInfinity> hmm ... is it already in the alpha?
<meduxa> many people with no admin experience want to install apps that are in other repositories, it is not optimal but many people want to so if the new adept can include a gui for changing
<meduxa> sources.list it woul be great
<Riddell> meduxa: that's just what I was talking about to TheInfinity :)
<meduxa> following the line you pointed
<meduxa> ok
<meduxa> I understand
<Riddell> we'll have a sources.list editor just like the one in ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: when is the freeze exactly, I may be short in time to package guidance toonight
<Riddell> which will be much more powerful
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll do it then
<meduxa> perfect
<TheInfinity> is it already in the alpha? because then i would test the alpha on my secound pc ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I'm sorry, just have to go out for a few hours....
<Tonio_> Riddell: friend of mine got his car crashed....
<Riddell> TheInfinity: it's not, but maybe it will be later this week
<TheInfinity> ok
<TheInfinity> sounds good :)
<mhb> we do have a meeting on wednesday?
<Riddell> sebas: service config doesn't want to compile :(
<Riddell> sebas: it needs a gcc include for /usr/include/kde
<Riddell> Sime: ^^
<Riddell> actually, maybe it's just my system
<Riddell> yes it was, panic over Sime, sebas
<nixternal> heh
<sebas> Riddell: More important, does serviceconfig even make sense in times of upstart?
<Riddell> not sure, keybuk wasn't at the distro sprint to ask
<sebas> Hm ok
<sebas> We might want to check how broken it is with Feisty
<sebas> I don't have Feisty on any of my machines though
* marseillai is wondering why zeroconf is not use by more kde applications .........
<Riddell> marseillai: like what?
<Sime> Riddell: will you be at FOSDEM this year?
<Riddell> Sime: alas, no
<Sime> bummer
<Sime> anyone else here?
<Riddell> sebas will
<Riddell> seaLne said he was
<Riddell> ryanakca too
<Sime> cool.
<seaLne> Sime: yeah
<Sime> sebas: guess what I bought on Saturday?
<Sime> seaLne: where do you live?
<seaLne> glasgow
<seaLne> scotland
<Sime> ok,
<Sime> and where will ryanakca be coming from?
* Sime wonders why there doesn't appear to be a util for setting up a dhcp server.
<seaLne> vi
<hunger> Sime: In addition there is always kate if you need something with a gui.
<seaLne> :)
<Lure> sebas: hi - I am getting out of ideas what could have caused memory leak in powermanager
<Lure> sebas: I may start doing binary search in svn :-(
<sebas> Lure: It's gotta be in the poll code, but it might also be a PyQt or PyKDE problem.
<Lure> sebas: yep, I did not notice it before though...
<sebas> I've gone through the code searching for mem problems some time ago, couldn't find anything.
<sebas> I.e. we're not adding to lists, and making them longer and longer or somesuch
<marseillai> [20:07]  <Riddell> marseillai: like what? ------>> like kopete, kprint, amarok, .........
<Riddell> marseillai: kprint uses the ipp zeroconf stuff (well, cups does, if you turn it on)
<Riddell> amarok I'm not sure, the daap script stuff may
<Riddell> and kopete doesn't have a chat server built in
<Sime> sebas: maybe there is a memory profiler tool somewhere that can tell you what the extra objects are.
<marseillai> Riddell: for kprinter i've turn on zeroconf on my two pc and the one wich has no printer doesn't see any printer
<allee> marseillai: zeroconf makes not much sense with cups.  Cups can announce it's printers by itself.  And when cups does not export it's printers it does not help when zeroconf tells you there are some ;)
<marseillai> oki allee
<marseillai> thanks
<screemo> hi there
<screemo> Riddell: did that patch on the menus work for you ? mine doesn't :)
<screemo> Riddell: all I got was a directory called "kde-essential" with the file "kde-essential.menu" inside of it
<screemo> donno what went wrong really..
<sebas> Sime: Hm, good idea
* Riddell upgrades with his new dist-upgrade tool to find out
<Riddell> screemo: hum, yes
<Sime> sebas: I hope you can get that problem worked out; I bought a laptop on Saturday :->
<screemo> Riddell: seems like that copying thing didnt really work
<Riddell> screemo: yeah, I got the syntax wrong, easily fixed
<Riddell> screemo: if you still have the build tree around you can see what happens if you take the filename off that line in the .install file
<Riddell> and build with   debuild -nc  to not clear at the start of the build
<screemo> Riddell: I just deleted it, but I have downloaded the latest now
<screemo> Riddell: by taking the filename off, should that change anything ?
<Riddell> screemo: yes
<Riddell> it expects the directory the file should be moved to, not the filename
<screemo> ah
<screemo> ofcourse
<screemo> gotta get those glasses hehe
<screemo> Riddell: changed the command, and doing debuild -nc
<screemo> now
<TheInfinity> is it possible that the alpha cd dows not work with usb keyboards?
<TheInfinity> in bios the keyboard works
<TheInfinity> the cd menue after booting doesnt
<TheInfinity> the knoppix boot promt works
<Riddell> works for me, but it's certainly possible
<Riddell> report a bug
<Riddell> include dmesg output
<TheInfinity> i have also an IE error after it starts automaticly
<TheInfinity> I/O
<TheInfinity> old cd drive ... i'll try burning it on a CD-R, not a RW to make it completely readable ...
<ryanakca> Sime: hmm?
<screemo> Riddell: I have a vanilla kubuntu feisty on vmware I can test this patch on.. I will send you a diff once it works
<ryanakca> Sime: "[14:11]  <Sime> and where will ryanakca be coming from?"   Comming from to go where?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: You wasn't kidnapped by aliens?!
<ryanakca> Tm_T: of course, but I escaped...
<Tm_T> Well, then you should be going to Italy.
<ryanakca> long drop though... thank god for lake ontario
<ryanakca> for?
<Tm_T> Dunno, that's what I did.
<ryanakca> Are you paying my plane ticket? and my hotel? and my food? and all that good stuff? if so, sure, I'll just leave a note to my parents and I'll be there
<ryanakca> :P
<Riddell> ryanakca: FOSDEM
<ryanakca> Riddell: no clue :) *googles it*
* screemo is off to watch a movie... be back later
<hunger> ryanakca: FOSDEM is a really cool show!
<Riddell> ah, no it was apokryphos
* hunger found his new job on last year's fosdem:-)
<ryanakca> hmm... sounds interesting... maybe when I'm older, and I can afford it :)
<apokryphos> ryanakca: you in Europe?
<ryanakca> apokryphos: no... and I guess it's for europeans... since is FOSDEM and not FOSDNAM :)
* ryanakca in canada
<apokryphos> ah, quite a mission, then :)
<hunger> ryanakca: hand in a paper next year and they'll pay your flight and hotel (if it gets accepted).
<ryanakca> heh
<ryanakca> hunger: interesting... I'll wait a couple years though....
<apokryphos> hunger: Canonical will?
<TheInfinity> okay, USB keyboard does NOT work in boot menue with working CD
<hunger> apokryphos: ?
<apokryphos> hunger: as in, Canonical will pay?
<TheInfinity> how should I make bug report? because ... the desktop works with the keyboard ...
<hunger> apokryphos: No the conference people.
<Riddell> TheInfinity: report it on syslinux if that's possible
<hunger> apokryphos: They usually pay for the travel expenses and a hotel room if your presentation gets accepted.
<apokryphos> that's only for a very select few people, right?
<apokryphos> i.e. those on http://fosdem.org/2007/schedule/speakers
<hunger> apokryphos: Yes. only for those.
<apokryphos> needless to say, those are all big time celebrities :P
<hunger> apokryphos: Yeap... all those poor guys that need the free flights;-)
<apokryphos> this is where distribution sponsor's come in :P
<apokryphos> Novell are being nice and sponsoring me :D
<hunger> apokryphos: Nice...
<apokryphos> Ubuntu doesn't make that big a deal about fosdem though, which is a shame
<ryanakca> lol
<apokryphos> (no dev room, etc)
<ryanakca> apokryphos: what ties do you have with Novell?
<apokryphos> ryanakca: openSUSE
<ryanakca> ah
<hunger> apokryphos: I'll have to pay for myself this year... but then I want fosdem to turn into work:-)
<apokryphos> heh
<hunger> apokryphos: ... there was a *NOT* missing somewhere in my last sencence.
<apokryphos> oh right, I thought you meant you don't want to pay in future years. Ok.
<hunger> apokryphos: exactly:-)
<ryanakca> hmm... anybody having trouble getting amarok to start up?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: Amarok from kubuntu or Amarok in general?
<TheInfinity> hmpf
<TheInfinity> installer crashes
<gnomefreak> is there anyway too kill all kde processes when kde is not being used? this kbuildsycoca is starting to get on my nerves
<gnomefreak> it keeps spiting out basket warnings/errors
<gnomefreak> it runs during dpkg and than it starts again from prompt by itself :(
<Riddell> killall kded
<gnomefreak> that gave me the damn mediamanager starting at its own prompt
<gnomefreak> that was another thing i was fighting with earlier
<ryanakca> Tm_T: from kubuntu, kde 3.5.6...
<Dink> Is there a problem upgrading kopete ?
<Dink> Its trying to overwrite a file which is also in kopete-meanwhile package
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Riddell> Dink: from what to what?
<Dink> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kopete_4%3a3.5.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Dink>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/apps/kopete/icons/crystalsvg/22x22/apps/meanwhile_protocol.png', which is also in package kopete-meanwhile
<Dink> Preparing to replace kopete 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu4 (using .../kopete_4%3a3.5.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb) ...
<Riddell> fooey
<Dink> i dont need meanwhile anymore so I can always remove that nor kopote but thought  i should bring it up in here
<Riddell> Dink: edgy or feisty?
<Dink> feisty
<Riddell> sudo dpkg --install --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kopete_4%3a3.5.6-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Riddell> does it complain about other files?
<Dink> originally no just that one
<Riddell> but with the force-overwrite?
<Dink> havent tried
<Riddell> well try it now :)
<Dink> that worked
<Riddell> can you put the output in the pastebin?
<Dink> ok files are as follows
<Dink> i removed kopote-meanwhile so i tried to install it again figured same error for kopete
<Dink> force worked on kopete-meanwhile
<Dink> probably same files to overwrite
<Dink> pastebin now
<Dink> taking a bit to post
<Dink> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/870714
<Riddell> Dink: looks like it just needs to conflict with the old kopete-meanwhile plugin
<Riddell> and we can get rid of the old package
<Dink> k
<Dink> i removed kopete-meanwhile since I dont even use kopete anymore
<Dink> but figured others might run into this problem also
<Riddell> Dink: fancy reporting a bug on kopete-meanwhile requesting it to be removed?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-30
<Riddell>  * ana sings "internet is for pr0n, pr0n, pr0n"
<Riddell>  webcollage package added
<Riddell> gnomefreak: feel free to merge that from debian's kdeartwork ^^
<screemo> Riddell: saw you fixed that menu, sorry for being too slow :)
<screemo> time to sleep zz
<jjesse> argh
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!
<Hobbsee> oh sod
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you weren't able to talk to Tonio_?
<jjesse> why can't i get vmware server to work on my edgy bo
<jjesse> box
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, wasnt here.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'll have to delay the meeting now anyway - got moderated, due to too many recipients
<Hobbsee> if it's not on kubuntu-devel within a short amount of time...people arent going to be able to know
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: why the urgency?
<Jucato> oh right...
<ajmitch> trying to send things out with very little notice?
<jjesse> hiya
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ~2 days
<ajmitch> hello
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: was discussed in here before that
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: should be enough time, I guess, even if it is moderated
<ajmitch> or you resend the message
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: that's when i sent it.
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: delay the meeting... what time is it at now?
<Jucato> more of, what day :)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i've got no idea.  depends how long it'll be moderated.
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i'm thinking about that.  if i resend without the extra recipients...it should go through...hrmmm...
* ryanakca has no clue what was moderated... #ubuntu-meeting? the fridge? 
<Jucato> the mailing list?
<ryanakca> ah
<jjesse> i'm going to kill this vmware-server install
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: mailing list
<jjesse> is that a license key from jdong?
<Jucato> O.o
* Jucato takes a nap...
* Hobbsee wonders about getting dapper packages made of kde 3.5.6, while herd 3 freeze is in action
<Hobbsee> because we're saying "all this stuff is fixed in 3.5.6, upgrade to that"
<Hobbsee> instead of backporting any of our fixes
* Hobbsee requests that kopete-dev gets removed
* yuriy wonders why that's 2 separate bugs
<Hobbsee> yuriy: hrm?
<yuriy> Hobbsee the kopete/kdenetwork thing. just puzzled me a bit
<Hobbsee> yuriy: because i'm going to fix one, and the admin archives will do the other (the removal)
<yuriy> oh
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> argh, more kopete bugs to fix
<Hobbsee> yuriy: do you have a kdebugs account?
<yuriy> Hobbsee: yeah
<Hobbsee> yuriy: can you send https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/65996 upstream please?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65996 in kopete "Mistakes in kopete strings" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<yuriy> Hobbsee: sure. you don't?
<Hobbsee> yuriy: i havent.  i'm just fixing it here now
<yuriy> heh 3.5.6 isn't listed in kde bts yet
<Hobbsee> yuriy: heh.  pity
<Hobbsee> the patch was for 3.5.3, but never got sent upstream
* Hobbsee wonders hwo to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/79457
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 79457 in kopete "kopete history plugin is enabled but nonfunctional" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> like, where's the config option?
<yuriy> hobbsee: what about bug 63533 (kde bug 135287) that's not the same thing right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63533 in kopete "Mistake in kopete string" [Unknown,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/63533
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 135287 in general "Mistake in kopete string" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135287
<yuriy> filed by you : )
<Hobbsee> yuriy: er, dunno.  may well have been
<Hobbsee> it's not fixed?
<yuriy> Hobbsee: it is according to your comment, but the kde bug is not marked fixed
<Hobbsee> yuriy: appears to be different.  can you close that from there, or do i have to?
<Hobbsee> oh, found it
<yuriy> Hobbsee: i think you have to
<Hobbsee> yuriy: cool.  report the other one then please :)
* Hobbsee pokes kde-type coding people
<yuriy> Hobbsee: kde bug 140873
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 140873 in general "kopete incorrectly spells "occurred" as "occured" and "nickname" as "nickanme"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140873
<yuriy> Hobbsee: fix committed?
<yuriy> nvm
<Hobbsee> yuriy: in ubuntu, yeah.
* Hobbsee hasnt committed yet
<Hobbsee>   * Add 18_kopete_icq_fix patch: fix connection to icq network introduced by
<Hobbsee>     kopete 0.12.3. KDE SVN commit 600778. (Closes: #396391, #396398)
* Hobbsee wonders if we still need that
<Hobbsee> +++ kdenetwork-3.5.5.new/kopete/protocols/oscar/liboscar/client.cpp     2006-11-01 14:59:30.000000000 +0100
<Hobbsee> @@ -340,6 +340,7 @@
<Hobbsee> debian 396391
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 396391 in kopete "kopete: Cannot login to icq network" [Normal,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/396391
<Hobbsee> ah, found it
* Hobbsee pokes ScottK 
<Hobbsee> yuriy: can you report #71665 upstream too please?  i'm feeling lazy
<yuriy> heh ok
<yuriy> !bug 71665
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71665 in kdenetwork "Problem with kopetex" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71665
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug 71665 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yuriy> whoa kde bts just went all crazy negative colors on me
<hunger> Good morning!
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<screemo> hi there
<screemo> Riddell: I've got that shutdown fade patch working, but I was wondering - it is possible to configure delays/black-level, so maybe I should try to incorporate that into kcmstyle (where the rubberband effect is situated)
<Riddell> screemo: where are the packages?
<screemo> Riddell: I can email you the ksmserver that I have patched
<screemo> Riddell: its based on ubuntu4
<screemo> Riddell: I've sent you the binary, since the diff arent done yet
<screemo> Riddell: I'm looking into changing the logout dialog to mimic that of ubuntu/xubuntu
<Riddell> Hobbsee: meeting on wednesday?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: has my message been unmoderated yet?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: which message?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the one to kubuntu-devel ML
<Riddell> why would it be moderated?
<Hobbsee> because it was sent to too many recipients
<Riddell> there's nothing in the moderation queue
<Riddell> oh, yes there is
<Hobbsee> heh
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Meeting Wednesday 23:00 | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what are your thoughts on building a dapper version of 3.5.6, for the pure reason that we're tellingusers to upgrade, instead of backporting fixes back to 3.5.2
<Riddell> if someone I trust wants to build it, I'm happy to put it on kubuntu.org
<Tonio_> hi
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you trust me?
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_
<Riddell> Hobbsee: certainly do
<Hobbsee> oh wait, i dont have a dapper pbuilder, nor a mirror.
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee, Riddell
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: there's a meeting on wednesday, 2300 UTC - can you make ti?
<Tonio_> yup
<Hobbsee> yay :)
<screemo> Riddell: I've sent you the source for that shadow fade
<freeflying> Riddell: maybe I can build kde-3.5.6 for dapper
<Riddell> freeflying: sure, go aheadf
<Riddell> s/f//
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Good evening. (was sleeping when you poked me about 6 hrs ago)
<Hobbsee> hey ScottK :)
* Hobbsee tries to remember...
<Hobbsee> oh, Riddell had put thru a new version of kdenetwork, which hadnt hit the archives when i made my changes.  only when i went to get a sponsor.
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyCodecInstallation is implemented for ubuntu.  cool
<Jucato> wow! a 7 AM meeting? thank you Hobbsee :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Do you need a Dapper box to build 3.5.6?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: no.  pbuilder will do.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i was going to ask you to test icq - but hte upload i was going to do never made it
<ScottK> OK.  I'd be glad to test it when it does.  I may even have an icq number written down here somewhere....
<ScottK> If you need resources/help with Dapper 3.5.6 let me know.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm about to upload digikam for edgy and prepare an SRU for knetworkmanager, are you okay on that point ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: just saw you did guidance uesterday, sorry for declining, it wasn't my choice :)
<sebas> Tonio_: I just noticed that your merge plans include knetswitch :D
<Tonio_> sebas: hu ? should be removed from ubuntu for a while ;)
<Tonio_> sebas: where did you get that info ?
<sebas> Maybe I should warn you that it's much more a "I need something to do this, so I'll hack two days on it" than "This is maintained and actively developed" thing.
<sebas> On your wiki page.
<Tonio_> ah ;)
<Tonio_> it is completly outdated ;)
<sebas> OTOH, I just got a couple of patches from someone who actually uses it, and put up a new version on my website.
<sebas> Ok :)
<Tonio_> sebas: afaik it is nuked from ubuntu
<sebas> (I don't think it's a really useful thing for most users)
<sebas> Was it in? :D
<Tonio_> sebas: yup, but I got it nuked
<Tonio_> sebas: when I included it it was very usefull, since knetworkmanager didn't exist :)
<Tonio_> but well I had hard words with upstream who didn't accept that I focussed on knetworkmanager when it got released ;)
<Tonio_> not to say he was a bit jalous
<sebas> Hehehe. It's something that "just works", which networkmanager doesn't.
<sebas> Networkmanager doesn't even support static IPs AFAIK.
<sebas> The approach is a bit hacky though, and no way to configure it graphically.
<Riddell> it does now (that I added a menu entry to launch knetworkconf)
<sebas> And then it needs a script +s, which is, well, urks.
<sebas> Ah, cool.
<sebas> networkmanager still is a complete mystery to me.
<Tonio_> sebas: yeah, the kind of "magic thing" that just works :)
<Tonio_>  la Microsoft :)
<Tonio_> no way to understand, just use it
<Tonio_> except that's not a good thing concerning windows
<sebas> Right now, wpa_supplicant decides where I am and sets the wireless card up, netswitch is the thing I use to get a new dhcp lease or static IP.
<sebas> I should check it, indeed.
<Tonio_> because it is more a magic thing that "sometimes work"
<sebas> I'm not arguing that netswitch is any better, it's just the first thing that worked for me after years of mobile networking pain.
<Tonio_> sebas: next major version of networkmanager should include tcp/ip settings
<Tonio_> good point
<Tonio_> but well in my opinion, local IP settings are a totally stupid thing
<Tonio_> dhcp and that's it :)
<sebas> It's actually the second incarnation, I have some abandoned code the does the probing and decides itself how to connect. (doesn't work with wireless, though).
<sebas> Well, for routers that support matching a MAC and then giving the same IP to the device, you don't need static IPs.
<sebas> But if I want to fish:// something over to my notebook, and the IP is constantly changing, static IPs are quite useful.
<Tonio_> sebas: is there something planned for network settings and kde4 ? kde3 lacks a LOT on that point
<ScottK> Static IP on internal networks is a policy issue for some businesses.   The technical merits aren't the issue.
<sebas> And most vendor-supplied ADSL / WLAN boxen don't support that MAC-IP matching.
<sebas> Tonio_: Dunno.
<Tonio_> ScottK: bah dhcp + mac adress to assign a fixed ip
<sebas> MIght be something I'll work on once guidance-current bores me.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I've never seen a context in which dhcp was impossible to handle...
<sebas> Well, I just mentioned the stupid router that don't have that feature...
<ScottK> Agree that technically it's doable, but that policy decisions get in the way.
<sebas> Or cheap hardware indeed.
<Tonio_> ScottK: sure, that's my vision
<Tonio_> ScottK: I generally put all the machines of a network with dhcp, including servers and even the dhcp server itself
<Tonio_> ScottK: I've never seen anyone complaining
<ScottK> When Kubuntu moves into a new organization it needs to work with whatever is there.
<ScottK> Sure.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the good point is that you also centralize the fixed IP addresses, nobody sees that, but that's very usefull
<Tonio_> the only issue with dhcp is that it requires relays (non routable) but appart from that that's nice :)
<ScottK> I'm more think about the tech guy at big company X who wants to bring in Kubuntu.  It doesn't help him get us a foot in the door if he has to ask for a special network config.
<Tonio_> okay archives are frozen, let's focus on SRUs !!!
<Tonio_> ScottK: bah knetworkconf works
<Tonio_> ScottK: the only thing that is hard to handle with kubuntu is wireless with wpa and local ip settings
<Tonio_> that's a very specific thing
<ScottK> From my perspective if you don't support WPA, then you aren't supporting wireless.
<Tonio_> especially when wireless is generally very usefull with vpn, that requires dhcp -> knetworkmanager :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: bah we do with knetworkmanager, just that it requires dhcp
<Tonio_> ScottK: for fixed IP you have to manually configure wpasupplicant
<Tonio_> that's the only non-trivial thing
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I use wep at home :) not wpa
<Tonio_> ScottK: I have a nintendo DS -> needs wep, so if I want to play online... :)
<Tonio_> but that's not companies concerns lol
<ScottK> It's trivially breakable with the tools most of the script kiddies use these days.
<sebas> Tonio_: Well, at google it *is*
<ScottK> Better than no encryption, but not by much.
<Tonio_> ScottK: as is wpa
<sebas> I can imagine that google has game consoles as enterprise equipment
<Tonio_> sebas: hehe, true ;)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'd be interested in references on wpa being trivially breakable.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's not trivial, and since the key changes, you have to rehack the network every day, but that's technically possible
<Tonio_> wireless IS unsecure
<Tonio_> nothing is better than a cable
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK: to me the best is :
<Tonio_> opened wireless network with vpn access
<Tonio_> don't manage security with the wireless
<Tonio_> an opened network giving you access to the vpn server only and that's it
* ScottK believes in belt and suspenders when it comes to security - Defense in depth.
<Lure> Tonio_: if you can work on my SRU, it would ge great
* Lure is at work and cannot do it before evening.
<Lure> Tonio_: bug 75017 needs minor change and discussion with pitti
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75017 in kubuntu-default-settings "SRU: remove /.hidden file " [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75017
<Lure> Tonio_: and btw, wpa2 (with aes) should be safe afair
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why did you drop certain build deps when incorporating kopete back into kdenetwork?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I did?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's that?
<Hobbsee> as in, which were they?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll have a look once mu srus are done
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks - if you cannot do it, I will at the evening
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we provide an sru for 3.5.5 including the kwallet patch ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: can you upload http://wedontsleep.org/~sarah/kdenetwork.debdiff please?
<Tonio_> Riddell: or backport 3.5.6 including that patch too ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kwallet issue is very important
<Tonio_> Riddell: backport is probably the easiest way to get that in in my opinion
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do you want in edgy official repos, 3.5.5 or 3.5.6 ?
* Jucato finally sees Hobbsee...
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato1
<Riddell> edgy official won't get 3.5.6
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I mean, I finally get to see what you look like :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh.  you found the pictures linked to that?
<Jucato> :D
* Jucato has a big grin
<Riddell> Hobbsee: does adding libssl and libjingle not create new files to be installed?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hrm.  not sure
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what do you mean?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: compiling..
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it might make new plugins that need to be added to kopete.install, (or it might not)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh
<Hobbsee> how do i check?
<Riddell> debuild && dh_install --list-missing
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's go with an sru then
<Tonio_> the sru process is hudge, really...
<Riddell> I know
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it depends on the issue fixed, but when it is just a fixed .install file (like digikam)....... it looks a lot of bureaucracy for a very trivial fix
<Riddell> I agree
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.  i suspect a lot of people avoid them as a result
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yup, to be honnest I would avoid little fixes due to that...
* Hobbsee does
<serzholino> hi. is there any way i can request merge for package in universe?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the result is probably people going with backports when it's fixed in the devel distro
* Hobbsee uploaded stuff to -proposed 35 days ago.  it's now ready for the new diff to be made to hit -updates
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: haha, better saying "wait for feisty to be out" :)
<Hobbsee> yep :P
<serzholino> here is it http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/net/sim
<Hobbsee> yay, it's the 31st :)
<serzholino> debian already has newer version, with important fixes in icq protocol
<Hobbsee> !info sim feisty
<ubotu> sim: Simple Instant Messenger (KDE). In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3335 kB, installed size 9304 kB
<Tonio_> okay, there is ubuntu specific, so I can upload myself
<Tonio_> serzholino: i'll do it
<Tonio_> merge with debian and ubuntu changes
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: bah.  that's what i was about to say :P
<Tonio_> serzholino: I'll upload once the freeze ends
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's in universe.
<serzholino> Tonio_: thanks a lot :)
<Hobbsee> http://merges.ubuntu.com/s/sim/ looks like an easy merge
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yup
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah, good universe isn't frozen ?
<serzholino> but there was also changes in debian packaging fot it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: not for a knot freeze
<Hobbsee> er, a herd freeze
<serzholino> now it builds 3 packages
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah I forgot it :)
<serzholino> data, and bilt with kde, and built with qt only
<Jucato> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Jucato> darn! feature freeze so near...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: how does one test this sparkly new dist-upgrader tool?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: wait for mvo to merge and upload it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: does he move quicker if poked with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  a few times?
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: worth asking him if that would help, but I guess it's blocked on herd freeze now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good point.  pity
<Hobbsee> Riddell: come to think of it - might be a good tool for this herd, though
<Jucato> who can I talk to about System Settings?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: people?  Sime
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's up?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the sky.  i was thinking that lots of people would test the dist-upgrader when upgrading to the herd release.  well, doing the updates after the cd.
<Hobbsee> nothing major
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ok, I hope he's in. I talked to el before about some system settings problems, but I didn't know if I should have filed bug reports for them
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh.  not sure
<Hobbsee> night all
<Jucato> night LongPointyStick :)
<LongPointyStick> night Jucato
<Jucato> does the system settings in feisty have the Panel settings again?
<mhb> LongPointyStick: goodnight
<LongPointyStick> night mhb
<mhb> LongPointyStick: you poked me the other day
<mhb> LongPointyStick: right?
<LongPointyStick> mhb: indeed.  dont remember what for though.  oh yes, now i do.
<LongPointyStick> that proposed ML thing - probably can have stuff added to it now
<mhb> LongPointyStick: which proposed ML thing:
<mhb> ?
<LongPointyStick> mhb: the one for testers
<mhb> ah
<mhb> LongPointyStick: I'm still not sure what you mean, but it's bedtime for you ... we can solve it later :o)
<Tonio_> Lure: your sru is approved, I'll upload to proposed
<bddebian> Heya
<manchicken> Hello all you happy people.
<Jucato> hi manchicken!
<manchicken> How goes it?
<Jucato> doin fine doin fine... prepping my wiki page :)
<bddebian> Heya manchicken, Jucato
<manchicken> wuddup?
<Jucato> doin fine doin fine... prepping my wiki page :)
<manchicken> Jucato: Sweet.
<Jucato> oh.. I said that lol
<manchicken> Yes, you did ;)
* Jucato still considering applying for membership... still undecided...
<nixternal> Jucato: stop being undecided and go for it already! you too manchicken!
<Jucato> hehe hi nixternal :)
* nixternal +1 Jucato && +1 manchicken 
<Jucato> yipee! I have a supporter. please be there in the meeting lol :)
<nixternal> and I am sure Hobbsee and Riddell will agree after drilling you with the harshest interview imaginable :)
<manchicken> w00t!  manchicken FTW!
<Jucato> hah! I hope they don't ask me much about technical stuff, or using Launchpad's services...
<nixternal> manchicken: NO! the BEARS FTW!
<manchicken> w00t!  GO BEARS!
<nixternal> Jucato: what have you done? what are your plans with Kubuntu?
<Jucato> I couldn't navigate my way through LP if my life depended on it
<Jucato> nixternal: writing up my wiki as we speak :)
<nixternal> those are the 2 biggies, and if you have some Karma that is always good
<nixternal> good deal, I have to go to school :*
<nixternal> err, :)
<Jucato> lol
* Jucato has 70,000+ karma...
<nixternal> oh, you are good to go
<manchicken> I don't think I have that much karma
<manchicken> +732 karma
<Jucato> I have that much because of bug triaging, some of which I owe to jdong
<Jucato> and his flash mess :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I've gotten a lot lately.  I used to have only +1?? something.
<manchicken> I wonder if all the screwing around in launchpad did something
<Jucato> I thought you'd get more if you did code work and stuff.. I think you should get more for your heroic (martyr?) work on Adept
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Hardly heroic.
<manchicken> the tooltip patch I sent out the other day may have performance problems.
<manchicken> I'm gonna have to look at it again this weekend.
<Jucato> by heroic, I mean "doing something that few people dare or want to do" :P
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> It's code.  That's just what I do ^_^
<Jucato> heh something I could only dream of doing... for now
<manchicken> You can do anything you stubbornly sit down and put your mind to.
<Jucato> hm... sit down and put  my mind to...
* Jucato suddenly remembers a certain white "sitting device"
<manchicken> Heh
<manchicken> You can code there too.
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> strangely enough, some of my best ideas come to me when I'm in there :P
<Jucato> I should bring a pen and paper inside with me next time...
<manchicken> Shower works to.  But don't code there.
<manchicken> too*
<Jucato> nah... Showers makes my mind go ZzzZzzzz
<manchicken> I get a lot of good ideas on the bus.
* Jucato has written only 2 patches in his entire life... neither of which have been accepted yet upstream nor are that hard to do in the first place...
<manchicken> It's not about doing something hard.
<manchicken> It's about doing something useful.
<manchicken> Regardless of scale.
<manchicken> I haven't made any huge leaps and/or bounds on adept either.
<Jucato> I consider those relatively huge :)
<manchicken> Gosh, I don't.  I haven't changed more than 2 files at a time yet.
<manchicken> Most of my work has been done in the same 2 files.
<Jucato> :)
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ? I'm still waiting for the ibm account infos :) hehe
<manchicken> Tonio_: Got a minute for /msg?
<Lure> Riddell: kpowersave is putting even more options in UI: http://dkukawka.blogspot.com/2007/01/kpowersave-outlook-to-072.html
<Tonio_> manchicken: guickly but yes :)
<stdin> hardware
<Jucato> Sime: hi! if you have the time, could you please take a look at these 2 systemsettings issues. I talked to el about them in passing.
<Jucato> Sime: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/74583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74583 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings in Edgy does not show kdmtheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Jucato> Sime: and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/82285
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82285 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings does not have the Panels settings module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<stdin> opps, that was supposed to be a message to someone :)
<Jucato> stdin: :P
* Jucato heads for bed...
<TheInfinity> hmm ... when will alpha3 be released?
<apokryphos> ubotu: schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Tonio_> wow, that's an issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you notice kcontrol is empty except from that obew thing ?
<Tonio_> obex
<Riddell> Tonio_: what version of kdebase do you have?
<Tonio_> 3.5.6-0ubuntu4
<stdin> I have that same issue too, had it since herd 1 install
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I'll test on a new profile, added to my todo list
<Tonio_> I have to leave for a moment, bbl
<Tonio_> Riddell: we also have to patch to hide that obex thing in kmenu, that should be kcontrol only thing
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: see bug 80444
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80444 in kdebase "kcontrol is empty" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80444
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix this, shouldn't be that complicated
<Tonio_> will work on that tomorrow
<stdin> it seems fixed now, since 2.5.6
<stdin> haven't checked before
<stdin> *hadn't
<Tonio_> stdin: it is not, I have 3.5.6 and I have the issue
<Tonio_> stdin: but that's probably not hard stuff to fix
<Riddell> Tonio_: I just did a fresh install of a live CD with kdebase-data 3.5.6-0ubuntu2 on it and that has a broken kcontrol menu, upgrading to 3.5.6-0ubuntu4 fixes it
<Riddell> kubuntu-users has gone a bit mad today
<stdin> it's always mad on there
<stdin> every month or so someone kicks off on something
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe there is something changed in kcontrol that breaks with ~/.kde settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate tomorrow, that's on my todo list now :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't have any $XDG... environment variables set to you?
<ScottK> Has anyone else been experiencing memory leaks with guidance-power manager?
<Riddell> ScottK: people have been complaining about them yes
<Riddell> lure was looking into it but didn't find anything
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> In the install I did yesterday it's pretty rapid and continuous.
* ScottK wonders if there's anything written down about what was looked at before?
<Riddell> well the recent change has been adding CPU scaling stuff
<Riddell> and the idle time detection
<Riddell> so those are the candidates
<ScottK> In my case it pushed my old Latitude L400 over the edge into swap and makes it almost unusable in short order.
<ScottK> On this machine CPU scaling never shows anything at all.
<ScottK> Would that tend to implicate it or exhonrate it in your opinion?
<ScottK> exhonrate/exhonorate
<Riddell> it would suggest so
<ScottK> Sorry, did that mean implicate or exhonorate?
* ScottK goes to get more coffee
* toma can't deal with python mem leaks
<Riddell> if there's no cpu scaling on that machine, but you still have memory problems, it exhonorates cpu scaling from the problem and implicates idle detection
<ScottK> Thanks
<Riddell> hi Lure, what did you try when looking for the guidance memory leak?
<Lure> Riddell: using gc module, but it is very hard to see what is on (Qt has plenty of objects) :-*
<Lure> Riddell: http://docs.python.org/lib/module-gc.html
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that there are 65000 objects allocated in cca 15 minute run of powermanager
<Lure> :-(
<Riddell> lots of objects then
<Lure> Riddell: lots of "variant_level" objects
<Lure> Riddell: I am suspecting this could be some left over from Qt/KDE class or something...
<ScottK> Lure: Just before you came on I was mentioning that I'm having a lot of trouble with this on an old Latitude L400 I put Feisty on.
<Lure> ScottK: what kind of problem?
<ScottK> Steadily growing memory usage
<Lure> ScottK: ok, that is known bug (even though nobody submitted bug :-(, so I was unaware until yesterday)
<Lure> ScottK: I am trying my best, but not much tools for memory leak detection for python
<ScottK> The L400 is right on the edge of being in swap normally and this drives it there and makes it almost unusable.
<ScottK> OK
<Lure> ScottK: and python garbage collection does not make it easier
<Lure> ScottK: yep, it adds 1 MB of memory every couple of minutes...
<ScottK> That's about right.
<ScottK> I do some Python work.  I'd be willing to help solve the problem.
* ScottK is not an expert however.
<ScottK> Would it be useful for me to at least submit a bug on this?
<Lure> ScottK: I will now try binary search on SVN repository to see if this is new bug or was it there with old version or is it there for ages...
<ScottK> Sounds good.
* ScottK wonders about Python 2.5 issues?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't think soo concerning $XDG, I'll investigate
<Lure> ScottK: you can submit the bug, at least we will have something to close
<ScottK> OK.  Will do.
<ScottK> Lure: FYI, Bug #82313
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82313 in kde-guidance "Guidance-power manager memory growth in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82313
<Lure> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> No problem.  Be glad to help out if I can.
<Lure> ScottK: can you confirm that this was not a problem on edgy?
<Riddell> ScottK: what are you using to measure memory usage?
<ScottK> I was looking at Ksysguard and ps -AF both at different times.
* ScottK has to swap laptop hard drives to go look at Edgy...
<Riddell> I've never heard it reported on edgy, and several people have reported it recently on feisty
<Lure> ScottK: you should have noticed it before if it would eat it up to swap level as now on feisty
<ScottK> I'd be curious to see what would happen if one installed Herd 2 with Python 2.4 and then updated to the current powermanager without upgrading to Python 2.5
<ScottK> Lure: True, but I'm not sure that's the power manager I have installed in Edgy.
<ScottK> That's what I want to go check.
<Lure> ScottK: good question... it could be python 2.5 related
<ScottK> I wish I
<ScottK> ...
<ScottK> I wish I'd known about this yesterday before I upgraded to Python 2.5...
<Riddell> just run it from python 2.4
<ScottK> Good point.
<Sime> powermanager needs a small modules that 2.4 might not have.
<ScottK> Edgy is booting right now.  I'll try that after I switch back to Feisty.
<Lure> Riddell: will probably not work as some depends may not be there anymore for 2.4 (dbus...)
<Lure> Sime: right xf86misc...
<ScottK> OK.  I had guidance-power manager in Edgy, so that question's answered.
<ScottK> Perhaps if I rebuilt the Edgy version of guidance-power manager (0.7 IIRC) and run it on Feisty that would tell us something...
<Lure> ScottK: I am just testing edgy-time powermanager from svn - will know in couple of minutes
<ScottK> OK
<Lure> hi allee
<allee> hi Lure
<Lure> ScottK: edgy version (w/ python 2.5) is either much slower on memory or not leaking at all (around 20 MB)
<ScottK> I'd imagine that narrows it down.
<ScottK> The build-depends for it certainly end up pulling down a LOT of packages on a new install.
<Lure> ScottK: no I got jump to 23 MB :-(
<ScottK> Well that still narrows it down then.
<Lure> Tonio_: did you upload .hidden sru to -proposed or is this still pending (not seen it on edgy-changes)
* Lure testing python2.4 + edgy (no depend on xf86misc)
<Lure> still using couple of megs in 10 minutes (18 -> 23) - 1MB/2 min
<Lure> :-( It looks like it would make sense to try edgy
<Lure> Any kubuntu edgy laptop user here?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I need to swap hard drives again...
<Riddell> bddebian: beastie 80444 should be fixed with kdenetwork -0ubuntu4
<bddebian> moi? :-)
<ScottK-laptop> Lure: I am here with Edgy laptop
<Lure> ScottK-laptop: great - can you watch memory usage with top?
<ScottK-laptop> bddebian: He's picking on you because you didn't apply my courier merge yet...
<ScottK-laptop> Lure: sure
<bddebian> ScottK-laptop: What was the problem with courier anyway?  I don't remember it being a difficult merge when I did it?
<Riddell> bddebian: ah no, I wanted bdmurray
<bddebian> Ah, I didn't think you loved me anymore.. ;-)
<ScottK-laptop> bddebian: lintian whined and cried about all kinds of errors.  That and my inexperience at packaging made for a fun combination.
<ScottK-laptop> Lure: So far it's staying right at 20m.  I'll let it run for a while.
<Lure> ScottK-laptop: ok, leave it for 10 minutes or so
<ScottK-laptop> Will do
<screemo> hi there
<ScottK-laptop> hey there
<screemo> I was wondering, do any of you experience knetworkmanager failing (ie. not picking up default wireless connection) when KDE starts ?
<screemo> Mine just loads, and then disappears. If I log out, and in again - it works again.
<screemo> thats on feisty
* ScottK-laptop doesn't think it's a devel issue.  You'd probably be better off in #ubuntu+1.
<screemo> ScottK-laptop: so you think its a support question ?
<ScottK-laptop> Lure: It's been 10 minutes and it's still right on 20m
<ScottK-laptop> Yes.
<screemo> ScottK-laptop: nope, definitely a bug
<ScottK-laptop> Did you file a bug?
<screemo> ScottK-laptop: i will
<ScottK-laptop> Lure: I think it's safe to say that the memory leak is not in Edgy.
<Lure> ScottK: thanks...
<ScottK> No problem.  Let me know if I can do anything else to help.
<Lure> ScottK: then it is probably PyQt or PyKDE
<screemo> he left
<screemo> sorry wrong channel
<Lure> Riddell: should we rebuild PyQt/PyKDE now with python 2.5 in?
* ScottK knows zip about PyQt/PyKDE.
* Lure does not know what else could be the delta...
<Riddell> Lure: in feisty?  don't they already use 2.5?
<Lure> ScottK: did you notice this bug recently?
<Lure> Riddell: we do, but I was thinking if any rebuild would be required with 2.5
<Lure> Riddell: last upload of PyQt was when python 2.4 was there
<Lure> ScottK: I am thinking if this was introduced inbetween the releases.
* Lure will try Herd2 Live CD
<ScottK> I just set up my Feisty drive yesterday.
<screemo> I got a feisty on vmware if you need any help
<Sime> any had experiance with KMail + IMAP?
<Sime> ^ anyone
<ScottK> Brief and unpleasant.
<apokryphos> mailody's meant to be quite good
<Sime> toma was telling me how (not) well kmail works with IMAP...
* ScottK has never really found an IMAP implementation he was confident of.
<Tonio_> Sime: that kind ? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140660
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 140660 in general "kmail crash when I make a CTRL + J in inbox" [Grave,Resolved: fixed] 
<Tonio_> Sime: that happened to me today, I lost about 300 emails
<goldenear> I still have a bug with duplicated email from emap when using bogofilter in kmail :(
<goldenear> I've noticed that yesterday when I switch bogofilter on again
<Sime> I use POP3 + Kmail now, but I might switch to IMAP + THunderbird.
<Sime> I want to have emai on 2 machines.
<allee> Lure: fyi: after 45 min guidance-p-m has identical memory usage: 55228  20m  12m  (edgy laptop Dell D600)
<Lure> allee: thanks
<Lure> allee: just confirmed on feisty herd2 that there is no memory leak (after 35 minutes)
<Lure> allee, ScottK, Riddell: so it it herd2/herd3 delta (python 2.5, powermanager or something else)
* Lure thinks is python 2.5 or related
* ScottK would vote Python2.5 with no additional data.
<ScottK> If so, it probably affects other stuff too, but no one notices.
<Lure> ScottK: when did you first noticed this bug?
<ScottK> When I set up my first Feisty box yesterday.
<ScottK> I installed from Herd 2 and then immediately upgraded everything.
<Lure> we had python-dbus problem in last week (powermanager failed on startup) do to python-dbus upgrade
<Lure> it may be python-dbus 0.80 related
<Lure> Riddell: when did you get first complaints about memory leak?
<Lure> I first heard about the problem yesterday (fdoving, mhb)
<Lure> fdoving, mhb: around? when did you notice powermanager memory leak?
<goldenear> about kmail : is there a function to delete all mails marked as spam in a folder ?
<fdoving> Lure: i noticed it yesteday, because my laptop started to use swap for everything. slowness.
<fdoving> told you as soon as i noticed.
<Lure> fdoving: ok, so it might be python-dbus 0.80 related...
<fdoving> might be.
<fdoving> i've got 14 days of uptime today.
<Lure> fdoving: will try to downgrade
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: I applied for MOTU if you are around (TB meeting going on ;-)
<Jucato> manchicken: hehe I see you've applied :)
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> This is weird.
<manchicken> Before it said my karma was like +700 something.
<manchicken> Now it says +68
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> what's your luanchpad page?
<manchicken> https://launchpad.net/~manchicken
<Lure> manchicken: they change this often ;-)
<Lure> manchicken: mine went from 1.2mio to 5812
<Jucato> heh :)
<Lure> manchicken: do not bother about karma
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I wasn't sure it mattered or not.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> speaking of which, my 79,000+ became 538 just now :)
<fdoving> ouch, i was just about to find something to do to get 4mill.
<Jucato> heheh
<fdoving> better go do something else then.
<fdoving> 33360 doesn't look that cool. :)
<fdoving> bye.
<Lure> Hobbsee: too late ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: you were going for MOTU?  did you tell me, and i forgot, or did you not tell me?
<Lure> Hobbsee: I applied on meeting itself, so it was hard to get testemonials
<Lure> Hobbsee: I applied as I alwasy foget to apply ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: ahh...happy to testify, if htey bring it up later
<Lure> Hobbsee: will be the first one to try new council process
<Lure> Hobbsee: even better ;-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you not have time to look at kdenetwork, or did you not have time to upload it?  or has soyuz eaten it?
<DaSkreech> Whats the nature of the meeting today?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: which one?
<DaSkreech> Technical Board meeting
<Jucato> Hobbsee: do you think this is good enough? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Jucato
<Lure> Hobbsee: main is frozen - maybe that is the reason you do not see it
<Hobbsee> Lure: mithrandir said it was fine as long as Riddell thought it was
<Hobbsee> Lure: and when i first found a sponsor for it, main wasnt frozen
<Hobbsee> (riddell had uploaded another version that hadnt actually been propogated when i grabbed the source - i had to go to work, then fix it when i came home
<Lure> Hobbsee: ok, then it is Riddell for blame ;-)
* Hobbsee blames Riddell :)
<Tm_T> Hrr, in 9 hours I should be in FLUG booth speaking glory of Linux :p
<Tm_T> Hm, have to take this MS-DOS 5.0 User Guide and Reference with me I think.
<Jucato> ...
<Jucato> what does the F stand for?
<Tm_T> Finnish
<Jucato> oooh
<Jucato> Start :)
<Tm_T> Start?
<Jucato> Tm_T: Start to Finnish :P
<Jucato> Tm_T: sir, may I PM you?
<claydoh> kde 3.5.6 packages are in edgy-updates? are these packages compatible with those on Kubuntu.org?
<Tm_T> If you're selling something, then no.
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> Sure.
<Jucato> hi claydoh
* claydoh looks for an answer to a kfn post
<Jucato> claydoh: heh saw that too?
<claydoh> hello Jucato
<Hobbsee> claydoh: they wouldnt be in edgy updates.  will you be at the meeting tonight?
<claydoh> maybe, it is may be hard to make it on time
<Jucato> claydoh: can you ask the OP to do an apt-cache policy on the package that he says is being updated from edgy-updates? it might be from kubuntu.org
<claydoh> there are 3.5.6 packages in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Jucato> Tm_T: heh I'll PM later :P
<Hobbsee> claydoh: feisty ones, by any chance?
<Tm_T> Jucato: Make it quick, will be sleeping in few hours. ;)
* claydoh smacks forehead
<Hobbsee> claydoh: :)
<claydoh> better me than the pointy stick :)
<Hobbsee> hehe, awww
<Hobbsee> claydoh: nah, i'll use that in hte meeting.  :D
<Jucato> hah :)
<claydoh> my wife has her own anyway
* Hobbsee uses her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  on her uni site
<Jucato> Hobbsee: does my wiki look ok? are you sure you people don't bite applicants?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: only glanced, sorry.  following 2 meetings at once isnt easy
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ah ok.. TB and ops right?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> sorry... later then
<DaSkreech> whats the TB meeting about?
<DaSkreech> They are making a new group of .. somethings?
<Hobbsee> MOTU council, among other things
<Jucato> Greyskull...
<ScottK> Heya Hobsee.
<ScottK> Can you use the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM on power-manager?
<ScottK> The new one is out of control somehow - Bug #82313
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82313 in kde-guidance "Guidance-power manager memory growth in Feisty" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82313
<claydoh> hmmm 23;00 utc = 18:00 EST (6 PM) might be there for a bit of it
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nick completion is your friend.
<ajmitch> Hobsse: hm?
* ScottK is learning that...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: adri2000 got MOTU?
<ScottK> That's my understanding.
<Hobbsee> ah
<ScottK> I was on a long telcon with a client and am just catching up on scrollback, so I may have misread something.
* ajmitch wonders what remains for world domination
* ScottK runs off to pick up the eldest from school...
<Hobbsee> heh
<ScottK> ajmitch: Reviewing my package?
<ajmitch> nope
<ScottK> I was afraid of that.
<ScottK> oh well...
<ajmitch> beating my head against php code
<Hobbsee> ScottK: Lure's looking at it
<ScottK> Cool
<ScottK> He and I talked earlier.
<Lure> ScottK: yep, I am downgrading python-dbus currently
<ScottK> ajmitch: Isn't that kind of redundant.
<ajmitch> ScottK: sadly
<ScottK> Sounds fun.
<ScottK> It's snowing hard here and the eldest is waiting, so I probably better really go pick her up from school now...
<ScottK> bye for now.
<Jucato> claydoh: what timezone are you in again?
<claydoh> US Eastern
<claydoh> -5
<Jucato> ok. thanks
* Jucato makes mental notes...
* claydoh works odd hours, people get hungry at the worst times :)
<Hobbsee> hrm
* Hobbsee hungry
<Jucato> claydoh: I may get in touch of you one of these days. you a bit free to work on KFN? have you been in touch with Open Source?
<claydoh> I post a fair bit, not in direct contact with OS, but he's usually available if he isn't away
<claydoh> I have some time here and there
<Jucato> heh problem is, when is he not away... :)
<claydoh> the military does that :)
<Jucato> phooey :P
<claydoh> cool, anyway . feel free to contact me :0
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I had a problem with kdenetwork, it didn't compile properly, probably just my machine being funny
<Jucato> claydoh: don't worry, I will heheh :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hrm, okay.
* Hobbsee might try to compile it here
<claydoh> you know where to find me :)
<Lure> ScottK: yep, it is python-dbus 0.80!!!
<ScottK> OK.  Now what?
<Lure> ScottK: I will contact upstream to see if they have any explaination
* ScottK is back from school.
<ScottK> OK.
<Lure> ScottK: it might be that we are doing something wrong and it did not trigger it before, or there is a bug in python-dbus
<ScottK> Let me know if I can help out with something.
<Lure> ScottK: python-dbus 0.80 was named "Everything changes" release ;-)
<Lure> ScottK: http://www.j5live.com/?cat=14
<ScottK> That doesn't sound good.
<ScottK> At the very least we perhaps ought to jump from The Everything changes release (0.80.0 to 0.80.0 the oops release...
<ScottK> The second 0.80.0 should be 0.80.1
<Hobbsee> ScottK: main's frozen now
<ScottK> Maybe somebody will make a Feisty package for 0.80.1 and we can test it until main unfreezes?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: one of you meetings is over :P
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> actually, both are
* Hobbsee is just fighting the uni site
<Jucato> hehe ;)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: got it working now, uploading..
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: want me to poke mithrandir to accept it, or will you?
<Hobbsee> http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/printable.asp.html
<Hobbsee> yay, big proposed timetable...
* Hobbsee looks at semester 2 monday - ouch.
<Jucato> asp... hm...
* ScottK never liked 0900 classes.  Too early.
<Jucato> monday is as bad as tuesday :P
<Hobbsee> ScottK: me neither!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, true that.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: wait 10 minutes then politely poke him
<Hobbsee> Jucato: pity i cant change it - 29 hours takes ages
<ScottK> I had a 0800 class first semester of my first year of college.  Never again.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: of course :)
<Jucato> O.O
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you think i go around poking everyone with my pointy stick?  sheesh!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I just did the unimaginable... I added my name to the list O.O
<Hobbsee> Jucato: woot!
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> do I need to prepare something to introduce myself in the meeting or will the wiki be enough?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  3 liner.
* Hobbsee got to skip the three liner when going for MOTU :)
<Hobbsee> said i'd been hacking kaffeine all night, so i hadnt had time.
* ajmitch got into MOTU long before any such formality
<Lure> ScottK: we have 0.80.1
<Jucato> heh not going for that yet... someday maybe
<ajmitch> since there were only about 3 or 4 of us
<ScottK> Lure: Thanks.  Misread the version number...
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: lucky :P
<ajmitch> hard to believe it's been that long now
<Hobbsee> you're just getting old, ajmitch
<ajmitch> true
<ajmitch> so are you :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Lure> ajmitch: never tell this to woman
<Lure> ;-)
* Hobbsee loves error code -12263
<ajmitch> it's alright, I've met Hobbsee ;)
<ajmitch> she's harmless
<Hobbsee> hha
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> sure about that?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> all talk ;)
* Lure thinks about long pointy stick...
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Did you see my additions to the Meeting page?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: havent looked yet, sorry.
<manchicken> That's cool ^_^
<Hobbsee> argh, why's the agenda not in the meeting?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: what he wanted to say was that he's also applying :)
<Hobbsee> ahh :)
* ajmitch wonders if he could apply
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no.
<ajmitch> darn
* Jucato hopes they don't throw techy questions at him tomorrow
<manchicken> w00t!  Jucato!
<manchicken> Ooh, I should link my wiki like Jucato did.
<Jucato> manchicken: you should :P
<Riddell> Lure: you never said you were going for MOTU!
<Lure> Riddell: I know ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: I always forget to plan this, so I applied when I have seen TB was there ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: now I will be able to play guinea pig for MUTU council ;-)
<Lure> s/MUTU/MOTU/
<ajmitch> lucky you
<manchicken> There we go.  Wiki is linked.
<Hobbsee> woo :)
<Hobbsee> ash211: going for membership on wednesday?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: do you have the URL for the meeting agenda handy?
<manchicken> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<ash211> Hobbsee: I'd like to, but I'm busy when it starts
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Hobbsee] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Meeting Wednesday 23:00 - Agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<ash211> how long will the meeting last?
<Hobbsee> ash211: dunno.
<Hobbsee> depends how many memberships
<Hobbsee> manchicken: thanks
<manchicken> np
<manchicken> ^_^
<ash211> i'll be back about an hour after it starts
<ash211> If I get back in time, I'll try
<Hobbsee> ash211: will probably be going then :)
<ash211> should I prepare anything to get ready?
<Hobbsee> ash211: see the agenda :)
* Lure -> bed - good nite all
<ash211> ah, I see the wikipage now
<Hobbsee> night Lure!
<Jucato> g'night Lure!
<ash211> was there a big cut in karma recently?
<ash211> I've lost about 90% of what I had on launchpad :(
<Jucato> ditto
<ash211> Jucato: https://help.launchpad.net/KarmaAdjustmentsJan07
<Jucato> ash211: thanks :)
<Jucato> heh no wonder... so this is my *real* karma... not that big after all :P
<ash211> mine's nowhere near where it was either
<ash211> oh well, it's just a number :)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-01-31
<manchicken> This one thread on the users mailing list is getting a bit out of hand.
<manchicken> Not even I flame that much.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: the kde 3.5.6 for dapper one?
<manchicken> yeah
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> freeflying is building it, an;yway
<manchicken> Let's just get out the ruler and figure out whose really is longer so that we can shut up about it and go on with life.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<manchicken> Though I suspect we're all going to come out a little annoyed, and the participants may come away feeling inadequate and ashamed of their participation..
* Hobbsee unsubscribed long ago
<manchicken> There's an idea.
* ScottK is seriously considering it.
<ScottK> ubuntu-users too.  I certainly don't need people cursing at me because they don't like the tone I used when I answered someone's question.
<manchicken> Hmm... apt-index-watch has been eating a lot of cycles today.
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee was never on ubuntu-users
<Tonio_> kcontrol: WARNING: No K menu group with X-KDE-BaseGroup=settings found ! Defaulting to Settings/
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the output I get
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think I know the cause of this, I'll fix once herd3 is released
<Tonio_> no time tomorrow for this (I am searching for a new appartement)
<Riddell> manchicken: feisty doesn't have apt-index-watcher any more
<manchicken> Riddell: ooh
* manchicken is still on Edgy
<Riddell> ah well, bad luck :)
<manchicken> I thought you said I shouldn't use Feisty so that I had a stable system ;)
<Riddell> kwwii: top post in planet complains about the pink kubuntu default theme, no idea where he gets that from
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm going to be giving a new patched version of the indicator tooltip.
<manchicken> mornfall gave me some feedback that was pretty good.
<ryanakca> Riddell: for kde-hal-device-manager ... d'you know the guy's IRC nick?
<bddebian> Heya
<manchicken> Man, tracing memory leaks that crash can be rough...
<manchicken> I really need to install qt and libc with debug symbols.
<claydoh> ok I am really tired of the dapper/no kde 3.5.6 thread in kubuntu-users ml, it is bleeding over to KFN
<claydoh> I may explode
<claydoh> which is hard to do considering my sheer mass :)
<yuriy> are people just complaining about not having packages, or what?
<claydoh> and then some :)
<claydoh> just getting tiring as I made the mistake of following the whole email thread
<manchicken> Goodness, how long is the apt-index-watch process going to run.
<manchicken> Yeah, it looks like a pissing contest with the disguise of software discussion.
<claydoh> ya
<claydoh> but it seems to have wound down
<manchicken> Okay, so what's the purpose of apt-index-watch?
<manchicken> The service just won't stop.
<claydoh> dunno
<manchicken> It is impossible to hack with that process killing my machine.
<claydoh> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/admin/apt-index-watcher
<claydoh> :)
<manchicken> Riddell said something that led me to believe I should move to feisty, but he advised me before to stick with edgy so I can continue hacking with minimal interruption.
<manchicken> I'm so conflicted ;)
<claydoh> seems to be a common issue on my google search
<manchicken> Hey, maybe I should talk to those guys on kubuntu-users ;)
<claydoh> sure they are real experts
<claydoh> just like me :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Just like my cat
<manchicken> Screw it.  Just stopping the service helps.
<yuriy> manchicken: or you could move to dual core :P
<manchicken> Find me a laptop under $2K(USD) with dual core and a non-proprietary hardware setup.
<manchicken> They're all either running TCPA, non-free graphics, or non-free wifi.
<manchicken> Is apt-index-watch actually necessary?
<yuriy> manchicken: TCPA? as in TPM?
<manchicken> Yup.
<yuriy> manchicken: since it's removed in feisty, probably not so much :P but i don't know what it does
<manchicken> treacherous computing.
<yuriy> yeah i kind of went with what i wanted rather than going for all Free for my laptop :-[
<manchicken> What I want is what will work.
<yuriy> and i assumed either all or none have tpm (don't know what the latest thing with that is), so it's not like i have a choice
<manchicken> The non-free stuff doesn't work.
<manchicken> Well, I figure since Intel is the grand-daddy of these chips, if I buy only AMD procs (which I do anyway) I'll be free from TPM.
<manchicken> Problem is, laptops with AMDs usually have non-free graphics cards.
<yuriy> well as in i looked for a laptop with nvidia because it will work best. It's non-free, but it'll play games and run beryl. And i went with intel for battery life so i guess wrong choice freedomwise there too, and wireless intel is nonfree too :(
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I'm going to probably buy a custom built lappy next.  One built for free software.
<yuriy> you know of a place that makes such a thing?
<manchicken> Was looking earlier... let me check history...
<yuriy> radeon xpress is not supported by the radeon driver?
<manchicken> http://www.linuxcertified.com/linux-laptop-lc2100.html
<manchicken> No.
<manchicken> Don't bother with radeon xpress cards.
<manchicken> Their proprietary linux modules are slow as all hell.
<manchicken> Might as well not have any accel at all.
* yuriy never tried open ati drivers
<MrWGW> good evening
<manchicken> I use the free software ATI drivers.
<yuriy> evening
<manchicken> No accel, but pretty well performing and stable.
<manchicken> If you have to get proprietary graphics, I would think nvidia would be the better one to snag since nvidia non-free drivers suck less, and it seems like there's a rather high-priority free software project for nvidia cards.
<yuriy> now if only that money was actually of any use to them..
<yuriy> speaking of which, i've heard nothing from it since the pledge was completed
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I know.
<manchicken> I think the money may be for a legal warchest.
<manchicken> Many countries still enforce unjust patent laws that allow people to sue others just for writing their own software.
<ajmitch> ah, rampant speculation
<ajmitch> what a wonderful thing
<manchicken> ajmitch: Which part are you talking about?
<ajmitch> nouveau :)
<manchicken> Oh.
<manchicken> You don't think it'll make it?
<ajmitch> oh I do
<ajmitch> they're really quite active
<manchicken> I think it's only a matter of time.
<ajmitch> a matter of developer time
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> We need laws requiring manufacturers to release specs.
<yuriy> hmm i wonder when's a good time to test the dist-upgrade process
<ajmitch> mm, more regulation
<ajmitch> fun
<manchicken> ajmitch: It'd be nice to have a law to protect freedom for a change.
<manchicken> ;)
* ajmitch is off home now anyway
<ajmitch> bye
<manchicken> Later.
<jdong> manchicken: that's the GPL and senselessly using up GB's of my space :D
<jdong> I'm all 100% pro-GPL and all, but sometimes I find it silly....
<manchicken> What now?
<jdong> like if I'm distributing a backport that's just dch -i'ed and otherwise unchanged from ubuntu sources, that i'd have to locally host the entire source package too
<manchicken> Yeah, but that's just what it takes to keep the freedom.
<manchicken> You don't have to have it available for download.
<manchicken> You only have to be able to provide verbatim source code upon request for up to 36 months.
<jdong> manchicken: heh well I was threatened for not having it in a APT source repo.....
<manchicken> For only the cost of media.
<manchicken> By who?
<manchicken> Not the FSF.
<jdong> I don't have the e-mails anymore
<jdong> but not FSF
<jdong> various anti-Backports people
<manchicken> Then who cares?
<jdong> finding a way to shut it down
<jdong> back in the good ol Warty days
<jdong> well, IANAL but I get easily scared when I get legal threats :)
<manchicken> Tough titty for them.  GPL requires you to only provide verbatim source upon request for up to 36 months.
<jdong> that's how I understood it too
<manchicken> If you wanted to back it up to CDROM and take it off your repo there's nothing that says you can't.
<jdong> that's what I did
<jdong> I had sources stored locally
<manchicken> It's definitely NICER to have it in a repo... but it's not required.
<jdong> and if not, then debdiffs to launchpad diffgz's
<jdong> manchicken: I did offer full dsc source packages for when I modified a package beyond its changelog
<manchicken> You do have to make sure it's verbatim source.
<manchicken> Even if you didn't modify it.
<jdong> well, it's trivial to assemble into verbatim source upon request
<manchicken> Yeah.
<jdong> but I thought something wasn't right :)
<manchicken> I also don't think anybody's going to get pissy with you if you're making a real good-faith effort to preserve the freedom.
<jdong> believe me when I say the last thing I'd ever do is restrict the freedom and spirit of the GPL
<manchicken> FSF cares about freedom.  Plain and simple.
<Hobbsee> hey all
<manchicken> If you get any more of that, let me know.  I'm sure Peter Brown would like to know that these threats are taking place.
<jdong> yeah, I'll be sure to.
<jdong> nowadays I'm much more informed about all of this
<jdong> backports was the first major contribution I tried to make to an open source project other than immense support in the form of forum participation
<jdong> I was quite inexperienced at the time
<manchicken> Yeah, if you distribute software you really need to understand your obligations and rights.  Many people just distribute without thinking about it and that's when problems occur.
<manchicken> The nice thing is that FSF doesn't sue for money.  They sue for compliance.
* jdong has a manufacturer he is trying to get to release GPL'd source
<jdong> Olevia, the HDTV manufacturer
<jdong> I recently looked at one of the firmware updates....
<jdong> before just blindly loading it on
<jdong> kinda of intrigued me when file informed me it was a ext2 loopback image
<jdong> mounted it  and saw rootfs.img, vmlinuz, and initrd.gz
<jdong> HMM :)
<manchicken> Ooh.  That's interesting.
<manchicken> Demand source for sure.
<jdong> so far unpacking the rootfs shows MIPS32 kernel 2.4
<jdong> and it's without a doubt Linux with GNU userland
<jdong> so I've already contacted tech support requesting source code
<jdong> it's been a week or two, but I'll give them a bit more response time
<jdong> then I might look into how other more aggressive methods work.
<manchicken> Contact FSF's compliance lab.
<jdong> I will.
<jdong> yay for Linux infiltrating the HDTV market
<jdong> but I'd love a look at the source
<jdong> (oh yeah. the TV is entirely powered off random ATI chipsets and GPUs too)
<jdong> there are all kinds of ATI strings greppable in vmlinuz and they look nothing like firegl public interfaces
<jdong> so.... yay for more source to get released :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Maybe find some ATI projects and provide them with that data.
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> and I want the source code to do some tweaking too...
<jdong> I was quite unhappy with some aspects of UI responsiveness :)
<jdong> but hey, $399 for a 32" 1080i LCD HDTV... I can't complain
<jdong> 1366x768... heck makes a great monitor :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> brb
<Jucato> okay :)
<Tm_T> Good morning.
<Jucato> morning Tm_T
<Jucato> ready for your talk?
<Tm_T> Not ready but going now. ->
<Jucato> heh :)
<kwwii> moin
<kwwii> Riddell: dude, the theme is not pink, no matter what anyone says
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T Jucato and kwwii
<Hobbsee> kwwii: which theme?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!!
<Jucato> kwwii: hehe Planet KDE eh?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://ciesbreijs.blogspot.com/2007/01/opensuse-102-to-kubuntu-610.html
* Hobbsee looks
* Jucato wished someone could reply to that blog that removing "quiet" in menu.lst makes the pretty text appear in the bootsplash again...
* ScottK came to Kubuntu from opensuse.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: nice :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: saw what kwwii was referring to (pink theme)?
<ScottK> I tried 10.1 and it became quite clear that opensuse is at best a beta for SLES.
<ScottK> Never again will I use a distro where the product I use isn't viewed as the organization's end product.
* Jucato always thought opensuse, like fedora (core?), were the "community" (a.k.a. testing ground) versions of their company's end product...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep
<ScottK> Sort of thought that too, until Novell's zen updater was thrown into 10.1 AFTER the last release candidate with no alternate available.
<ScottK> I had a very nice shiny opensuse 10.1 system that only had one problem - I couldn't install or update anything.
<ScottK> I fled.
<kwwii> Hobbsee: the default theme
<kwwii> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> kwwii: you have any idea when usplash will be as easy to customize/theme as splashy? or something?
<kwwii> oh well, another kde fan to hunt down and kill slowly
<kwwii> Jucato: probably never
* Jucato weeps
<kwwii> Jucato: as it is, you make pics and then write some c code
<Jucato> why o why... :(
<Jucato> well, the pics are relatively easy...
* kwwii shakes his head, "doesn't that sound easy?"
<kwwii> lol
* Hobbsee wonders if she can just reject all bugs that include automatix, saying that something's broken
<Jucato> don't they have an automatix team/account/project in LP? just assign it to them
<ScottK> It would be nice to have one place to point people who say, "but it never caused a problem for me" and say look here....
<Jucato> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh.  seems that a whole lot of other people got the bug (gpg encrypting broke)
<Jucato> on one of our official repos?
* Jucato suddenly remembers GPG and thanks $DEITY he didn't reformat his /home
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dunno
<Hobbsee> Jucato: some will likely be
* Hobbsee requests a sync of mailody
<steven07> can someone here plz help?
<Hobbsee> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<steven07> alright...im having trouble getting my wireless to work on my compaq v2000
* Hobbsee --> out
<Hobbsee> sounds like a #kubuntu type questoin
<steven07> no one here can help me with my wireless??
<steven07> isnt this a developers channel?
<steven07> i thought you guys looked at this stuff all day...or is that the #kubuntu chanel?
<Jucato> #kubuntu is for user support
<steven07> ohh...
<steven07> gotcha
<steven07> alright thanks=)
<Jucato> this channel is for developers to discuss about Kubuntu development and techy/geeky stuff
<Jucato> darn
<Hobbsee> cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/share/services/kopete_sms.desktop': No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> dammit
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping?
<manchicken> Well, I had to set up fglrx to use the projector output on my lappy...
<manchicken> But it won't play with composite window managers.
<manchicken> I hope there's a new version of the ATI stuff for feisty if it's gonna be shipped, heh
<yuriy> yeah the whole accelerated-x thing kinda goes down the drain with fglrx not supporting aiglx anyway
<Jucato> yuriy: thanks for replying to my bug report
<manchicken> yuriy: Nice bug find.  Did you post a bug?
<yuriy> Jucato: you are welcome. (umm who are you? i always find it a bit hard to connect real names with irc)
<Jucato> yuriy: there's one problem about the kicker bug I mentioned. it's intermittent, happens often to quite a number of people, but can't be consistently and systematically reproduced
* manchicken is Mike Stemle
<yuriy> manchicken: well i knew that one :P
<Jucato> yuriy: Juan Carlos Torres (systemsettings bug filed yesterday)
<manchicken> heh
<yuriy> manchicken: no i didn't file a bug, but i did file a bug detailing my thoughts about adept's details if you're interested bug 83428
<yuriy> bug 82428 that is
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82428 in adept "adept details view usability" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82428
<Jucato> yuriy: I talked to el about those 2 bugs I mentioned to Sime. I was under the impression that she agreed and would probably put it back in kss. so I never followed it up
<yuriy> Jucato: oh ok, cool
<manchicken> yuriy: Could you do me a big favor and post a bug?
<yuriy> manchicken: sure
<manchicken> Much thanks
<manchicken> Feel free to assign it to me ^_^
<Jucato> yuriy: anyway, I found some forum posts and 2 bug reports on LP that matches the kicker bug. I'm just waiting for aseigo to wake up so I could ask him about it before I file upstream
<yuriy> manchicken: bug 83431
<manchicken> Much thanks.
* Jucato kicks Ubugtu
<Jucato> bug 83431
<Jucato> heh the bug is too new, probably
<yuriy> sorry bug 82431
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82431 in adept "supported column disappears when package expanded" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82431
<yuriy> second time i made that typo in a row
<manchicken> I'm verifying that now.
<Jucato> we're just human... at least some of us are :)
* Jucato doesn't consider people wielding long pointy sticks of doom as human...
<manchicken> Okay... yuriy, so you're just clicking a package title, showing it, then clicking it again and it's gone?
<manchicken> Ah, got ya.
<yuriy> manchicken: just clicking a package title, like in the screenshot.
<manchicken> You're saying that in the expansion the column is missing.
<yuriy> yeah
<manchicken> Okay.  That is kinda important.
<manchicken> heh
<yuriy> sorry if i made it sound more severe
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm still human, believe me
<manchicken> It's not a show stopper, but I would consider that one medium to high.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: after seeing you... I do. believe me, I do :)
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee is a green alien
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you don't know how long I've wondered what you looked like. now I can die in peace
* yuriy thinks if that one's high, then bug 37696 and bug 39756 must be through the roof
<Jucato> lol
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37696 in ept "adept does not show wanted user input" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37696
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39756 in adept "Adept has trouble handling interactive installation scripts" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39756
* Hobbsee looks at the uncooked ingredients beside her, and thinks on cooking them
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh, really?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: which part? wondering for a long time or the die in peace part?
<yuriy> Hobbsee: any eye of newt in there?
<Jucato> bat's wings
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the former
<Hobbsee> yuriy: no...no...that wasnt in the recipe
* Hobbsee is not a good cook, fyi
* Hobbsee has learned though - dont put metal in microwaves!  :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: heh yeah
* yuriy hasn't learned to stay near the stove while stuff is cooking
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> oh dear...
<manchicken> Hmm.... it won't let me change the importance of the bug.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you're probably not in -qa
<yuriy> manchicken: you have to be on ubuntu-qa
<yuriy> hmm.. !qa
<yuriy> !qa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> heh :)
<yuriy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<Jucato> hehe manual search :)
<yuriy> manchicken: meanwhile, what did you want to set it to?
<manchicken> Middle
<yuriy> Jucato: more like not closing webpages after i view them.  counting both computers, i'm now on my 7th opera window
<Hobbsee> !qa is To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Jucato> O.O
<Hobbsee> !qa
<ubotu> qa is To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<Hobbsee> !qa is <reply>To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<ubotu> qa is already known
<Hobbsee> !no qa is <reply>To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !qa
<ubotu> To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> damned bot
<Jucato> that's some fast typing :P
<yuriy> gnight all
<Jucato> Hobbsee: do you know if there's a wiki/guide on how to setup a system/installation for developing in *buntu? like the guides in KDE: http://developernew.kde.org/Getting_Started
* Jucato is interested on how devs do it (specially if they only have one PC.. *sob*)
* Jucato right now only has a system setup for KDE development... compiled all of KDE from SVN...
<manchicken> brb
<Lure> Jucato: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Jucato> Lure: thanks
<Hobbsee> Jucato: pbuilder
<Jucato> Hobbsee: so that's the only/recommeded way? I mean, for example, in setting up a KDE development environment, you can use SVN to get source code and compile, so you can easily apply/make patches and revert to a previous (stable?) state
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you can grab sources, and debdiff against the different diff.gz's to get the changes.
<Jucato> oh ok :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: obviously, a .diff.gz is just a compressed diff, which you can then use patch to apply
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ok. thanks for the pointers. I'm going to read the link Lure gave. I'm under the impression that I'd have still have to build the package to test changes? or am I wrong? (no idea really, only have little experience with KDE)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, you do.  you still do in kde, too
<Hobbsee> btw, in bzr, you can branch off easier, i hear
<Jucato> Hobbsee: well, they don't "package". just patch -p0 < patch_file then make && make install the relevant app/module
<Jucato> heh bzr... need to learn that too...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: exactly.
<Hobbsee> so use patch, then debuild
<Jucato> wonder how Mez handles it... both bzr and svn... must make him crazy at times :)
<Mez> bzr-svn
<Mez> :P
<Hobbsee> you only need to use a pbuilder if you're actually packaging the thing, and releasing and whatever, ie needing a clean system
<Jucato> yeah...
<Jucato> I should have looked at the release schedule... I was planning on packaging kuickshow as my first packaging attempt/project... but again I failed to anticipate freezes... like I did in KDE...
<Hobbsee> !info kuickshow
<ubotu> Package kuickshow does not exist in any distro I know
<Hobbsee> !info kuickshow feisty
<ubotu> Package kuickshow does not exist in feisty
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: main freeze is later
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it was removed since Dapper, because of a dependency on imlib. Riddell said he'd be willing to put it back if someone is willing to package/maintain it
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahhh
* Jucato is also considering packaging kalternatives, for a graphical way to set Java and Firefox as defaults... but might be too much for just 2 use cases
* Jucato prepares his 3 liner intro for the meeting...
* Hobbsee hasnt heard of kalternatives
<Jucato> yeah, it's relatively unknown
<Jucato> it's just that we currently don't have an easy way (although using update-alternatives is very easy) to set the default Java version or use Firefox as the default browser  for all (KDE, GNOME, GTK, etc) apps
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> and the setting in kcontrol only works for some people, adn tends to confuse
<Jucato> yeah... kcontrol only affects KDE apps... so it's quite confusing if they start using non-KDE apps and it would still launch Konqueror
<Hobbsee> Jucato: *neat* :)
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Jucato> kalternatives is a kcontrol module. it's in trunk/kdeonbeta/kdedebian... heh but I'm getting far too ahead of myself... I can't even package yet lol
<Hobbsee> good place to start :)
<Jucato> yeah, gonna start with simple stuff and requested stuff...
<Jucato> kuickshow's on top of my list but I prefer gwenview anytime heh :)
<Jucato> (but kuickshow really is quick)
<Hobbsee> ahhh :)
<Jucato> talked too much... getting back to reading
<Hobbsee> heh
<freeflying> Riddell: have you source tarball of kde-356
<Riddell> freeflying: sure, they're all in the archive on kubuntu.org
<freeflying> it's too slow to access kubuntu,org
<Riddell> try one of the ftp.kde.org mirrors then
<freeflying> our internet is damn now, for the broken of undersea cable
<Jucato> freeflying: yeah... it's taking a while to fix... :(
<freeflying> Jucato: :) one month passed
<Jucato> yeah...
* Hobbsee looks for something to bash in frustration
* Jucato runs and hides
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's up?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: my uni.  their crappy software that's crashed for msot of the day.  it's now fixed, but isnt holding it's settings, and is showing me things in hte most illogical way possible.
<Hobbsee> and theyv'e axed one of my pracs in my timetable, yet left it on in another.
* Hobbsee writes them a support ticket, effectively saying "please fix it"
* Hobbsee writes another one, markign it as "very dissatisfied"
<Riddell> Lure: with knetworkmanager in and on by default is kubuntu-feisty-networking implemented?
<Lure> Riddell: I planned to look into NetworkStatus module over weekend - I was waiting for 3.5.6 release to easy merge from SuSE
<Riddell> Lure: what does that do?
<Lure> Riddell: this is to make kopete/kmail network offline aware with networkmanager
<Riddell> mm, nice
<Lure> Riddell: and I am working on keys for laptop in ksmserver (suspend/hibernate) which is to close FeistyLaptop
<Lure> not sure what Tonio_ plans are with ksynaptics
<Lure> probably something to discuss on meeting today
<Riddell> it can't go in
<Hobbsee> for the rebuild test, are we rebuilding everything in the archive, or testing what builds and what doesnt?
<Hobbsee> ie, do the new binaries get put into the system?
<Riddell> they don't get put in
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> someone needs to fix https://launchpad.net/bugs/82455 then
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82455 in synce-kde "synce broken after kde 3.5.6 upgrade" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* Hobbsee --> bed
<Hobbsee> @schedule sydney
<Jucato> night Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> night!
<Jucato> see you later/tomorrow
<Hobbsee> Jucato: fix that, if you want :P
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> hah! :)
<LongPointyStick> Sime: kmail *sucks* with IMAP - dont even bother using it.  there's a major crasher in there.
* Riddell blocks the thread on kubuntu-users
<Jucato> yay
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<Lure> Riddell: upstream proposed patch for bug 82313
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82313 in kde-guidance "Guidance-power manager memory growth in Feisty" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82313
<Lure> Riddell: would make sense to have this in Herd3 (or immediatelly after)
<Lure> Riddell: I will prepare a package to test here
<Riddell> Lure: cool, top work Lure
<stdin> Riddell: is there a default password for the live cd user ?
<Riddell> stdin: no
<stdin> ahh, didn't think so
<kwwii> Riddell: the distro team meetings are still on thursday, right?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes, see matt's posting to disto-team list just now
<Riddell> kwwii: mind they're called devel team meetings on the hope that more than canonical's distro team can turn up :)
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, thanks ;-)
<manchicken> Riddell: Thanks for the assign... I think ;)
<manchicken> Conference calls are awkward... especially when you can't hear what's going on...
<Riddell> manchicken: well it had to go to someone, and you did the patch for it, so you get the karma points :)
<manchicken> Righto.
<nixternal> argh, meeting today and I will just be getting out of class, so I will be a little late
<nixternal> if I am not around when you guys do the membership portions:  Riddell and the rest - I highly respect both manchicken and Jucato and think they would be great members as they have both contributed greatly to Kubuntu :)
<manchicken> nixternal: Ever seen a chicken blush?
<nixternal> only when I accidentally ran one over
<manchicken> Murderer ;)
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> and of all places, in Little Village
<manchicken> Really?
<manchicken> What would a chicken be doing in the street in Little Village/
<nixternal> ya, dude I took off like I just hit a kid, them chickens are sacred over there
<manchicken> Or... were you drunk and running through a restaurant?
<nixternal> I was 18 then, so 15 years ago, possible :)
<nixternal> actually I might have been 17
<manchicken> That makes you 33?
<nixternal> 26th and California, they are loaded with chickens over there
<nixternal> yes sir
<manchicken> Yeah, but not in the streets ;)
<nixternal> he might have gotten lose
<manchicken> I've driven there many times, and never thump-thump did the chicken go.
<manchicken> I would be quite upset if one had.  I suspect blood and feathers would be tough to get off of the undercarriage.
<nixternal> hahaha
<manchicken> Wow.  We're talking about squishin' chickens, and the real topic of the chan is WAAY over there.
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> I didn't care to look, I knew the kings would be chasing me for killing one of their own
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> A feathery 187 in store for you.  heh
<nixternal> gahaha
<nixternal> I don't know who did the scheduling on the Fridge, but today's meeting schedule goes against the norm
<nixternal> hopefully the Xubuntu guys won't have much to talk about
<nixternal> since they are a stripped down version in a way, maybe their meeting will follow suit :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Is it possible to have xubuntu installed along-side kubuntu?
<nixternal> sure
<manchicken> I wouldn't mind having it all installed.
<nixternal> but I don't like doing so as it clutters ~/ and you tend to share settings in between with like Firefox and such
<manchicken> I tried installing edubuntu-desktop once... apt got mad at me.
<manchicken> Tilda is the **SWEETEST** thing ever.
<manchicken> Even though it's GTK, I can forgive it.
<nixternal> all I have running now is Kubuntu on most machines, Edubuntu on one, and gNewSense on my old laptop
<nixternal> now they have a KDE gNewSense so I will be redoing that machine
<manchicken> I wouldn't mind checking out gnewsense, but I don't feel like running gnome.
<manchicken> Although I now know that my lappy will work with all free drivers.
<manchicken> I removed linux-restricted-* today.
<nixternal> manchicken: they have a KDE version of gNewSense now
<manchicken> It's still going.
<nixternal> heh
<manchicken> I still have to run linuxant driverloader for the broadcom though.
<manchicken> What a PITA.
<nixternal> they just released the KDE version within the past week
<manchicken> Nice.
<nixternal> ya, I have to use NDISWrapper for my WiFi
<manchicken> I hear they started gnewsense with unstable debian.
<manchicken> ndiswrapper hates me.
<nixternal> my other lappy though, I have an Orinoco card, so it is 100% free
<nixternal> even have gnash on it, which still has a bit to go
<nixternal> once they get YouTube working, I am on!
<manchicken> I figured if I was going to have to use nonfree garbage I might as well grab one that works.  Dropped $20 on driverloader and it just freakin' works.
<nixternal> everything else I have tested seems to work OK
<manchicken> gnash seems to lock up alsa...
<nixternal> I haven't had that problem
<manchicken> I have.
<manchicken> Perhaps it's just this crappy ATI sound card.
<nixternal> see, the reason I chose this Compaq laptop was price and Intel chipset
<manchicken> Tell you the truth, I will *never* buy another HP again.
<nixternal> I hate Intel processors, but you can't get an AMD system w/o NVidia or ATI garbage
<manchicken> That's true.
* nixternal used to work for them, so I feel safe with them
<manchicken> I've noticed that myself.
<manchicken> My next lappy will probably be from linuxcertified
<nixternal> Matrox is Free correct?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<nixternal> ok, I am building a 64-bit system and will go with the Matrox card then
<manchicken> But the problem isn't just the gfx.  It's the gfx, the card readers, no TPM, wifi...
<nixternal> shoot, the NVidia chipsets, the ethernet on them, do they work w/o *restricted?
<manchicken> HP printers rock my world though.
<nixternal> that's because HP either designed CUPS or put all their money and effort into the project
<manchicken> nvidia will be much better if/when nouveau(sp) gets ready for prime time.
<nixternal> at one time NVidia was going to release it's drivers to the masses for free, but the ATI challenge killed that during the video card boom in like 2000/2001
<manchicken> I actually tried the non-free ati drivers last night again trying to get my projector port to work.
<nixternal> NVidia had a hidden facility in Waukegan that a friend worked for and was working on that project
<manchicken> Half the functionality of the card isn't even available with the proprietary drivers.
<nixternal> ya, the binary ATI driver is bad
<manchicken> That sounds neat.
<manchicken> Either way, these free software drivers work quite nicely.
<nixternal> NVidia "at least" gives you full functionality
<manchicken> Yeah.
<nixternal> I have signed and unsinged integers floatin through my head right now
<nixternal> my C++ class is killing me
<nixternal> I have C++ dreams
<nixternal> I need to figure out KDevelop though, it doesn't seem as easy as VS.NET
<nixternal> hiya raphink!
<nixternal> <><
<manchicken> w00t.
<Lure> Riddell: upstream fix does not seem to help here...
<Lure> Riddell: will reply back...
<Riddell> :(
<raphink> hi nixternal
<n8k99_> nixternal where are you taking classes?
<nixternal> College of DuPage and Northwestern Illinois University
<n8k99_> how is it going - if that's not too far OT
* n8k99_ learning Alogorithmns & Logic from Uni of Phoenix
<n8k99_> so very far behind you
<nixternal> n8k99_: actually you are about at the same spot I am. It is going good actually, as I am learning C++ correctly for once
<nixternal> Are you doing the University of Phoenix online courses?
<manchicken> mmm... c++
<nixternal> wow, I still have to complete 8 programming courses
<nixternal> I thought I was closer than that
<manchicken> wow
<nixternal> I have 3 or 4 C++ courses to go, then I will probably do a C#, some Java, some more Perl, and probably either Assembly & Machine, and Cobol/Fortran
<nixternal> man, thank God for the Illinois Veterans Grant and the GI Bill
<nixternal> I have 6 classes left until I am done at Northwestern, so I will graduate there in 2008
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> True that
<manchicken> Perl is nice.
<stdin> is the kubuntu.org repo for 3.5.6 (edgy) working ?
<manchicken> I don't know too many folks who've taken it in a class though.
<nixternal> stdin: it is working for me
<manchicken> What a rebel am I... work forced me to use this windows laptop, so I put a GPLv3 wallpaper on it.  How... pathetic.  heh
<stdin> ahh, it's moved from kde-356-test to kde-356 :P
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Wow, xfce looks a LOT better than it used to.
<Tm_T> Jucato: Done, more tomorrow.
<ryanakca> dunno if this is important or no, but during today's upgrade: "dpkg: kdebase-data: warning - conffile `/etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu' is not a plain file or symlink (= `/etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu')"
<ScottK> ryanakca: I say the same thing when I updated last night.  I dunno if it's important either.
<Riddell> ryanakca: what is it if not a plain file?
<ryanakca> ScottK: kk
<ryanakca> Riddell: dunno, checking :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: Hah, we ended up to burn live cd's in stand, seemed to work all ok afterall. :p
<Tm_T> None of us got shipit stuff but let's see if I find something for tomorrow...
<ryanakca> hurray :) segfault when going ^D in python :) *tries to reproduce it so he gets a backtrace*
<Tm_T> We'll see if we did get sold Linux to few dchools already. :p
<Riddell> Tm_T: where was that?
<Tm_T> Wait, checking dictionary. :p
<ryanakca> Riddell: 'file /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu' gives me:        /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu: directory
<Riddell> hmmm
<ryanakca> in /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu, there's: /etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu/kde-essential.menu: ASCII English text
<Tm_T> Riddell: Rough translation "Education and work Expo"
<Tm_T> Riddell: ~30 000 visitors expected, or so I heard.
<Riddell> Tm_T: and untranslated?
<Tm_T> "Oppia ja tyt messut"
<Riddell> oh, that :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: get any photos?  able to do a couple of sentences for UWN?
<Tm_T> Riddell: Yup, plenty taken, will get them later.
<Tm_T> UWN?
<Riddell> UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<Tm_T> Weekly Newsletter?
<Tm_T> Ah, I might try. :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: When next issue is due? sunday UTC?
<Tm_T> Ah, nevermind, found it.
<mhb> evening
<mhb> can someone direct me to a Main Inclusion Report howto?
<mhb> I searched for that on the wiki but only the reports themselves show up
<manchicken> kwwii: Are there any plans to show more love to widescreen folks?
<pinheiro> http://developernew.kde.org/Image:Isv.svg
<pinheiro> ups wrong chanel
<Tm_T> Pinheiro :o
<kwwii> manchicken: well, if the technical stuff fits, I will make widescreen resolutions too
<kwwii> but I have done that in the past as well
<manchicken> I just notice a rather large amount of stuff that looks much better in 4:3 than 16:9.
<kwwii> well, that will always be a problem somewhat
<mhb> kde-style-polyester MainInclusionReport draft is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MartinBhm/MainInclusionReportKdeStylePolyesterDraft - I'm new at writing MIRs, so if there is anything more to add, please add ... I guess it would be mentioned at the meeting, too.
<kwwii> but as far as possible we try to cover everything from an artwork perspective
<mhb> what is the situation of fonts now?
<mhb> I noticed even though I switch from Sans Serif to DejaVu Sans in systemsettings, some apps keep the Sans Serif font
<mhb> most notably Kopete and Konqueror
<ScottK> Historically (as I understand it) Kmail shipped without S/MIME enabled because gpgsm was in Universe.  Now that it's in Main, would it be reasonable to install it with Kmail by default?  Getting S/MIME working has historically been painful (I never suceeded in Dapper and didn't try Edgy yet).  I'd like to try and get it working for Feisty.
<ScottK> If this sounds reasonable, I'll work on patches...
<mhb> ScottK: sounds like a meeting agenda point, IMHO :o)
<ScottK> OK.  What meeting?
* ScottK is not usually good with process stuff.
<mhb> ScottK: see /topic
<ScottK> Ah.
* ScottK is also not very good about reading the topic.  Thanks.
<Lure> mhb: hardly we can claim good maintenance in debian if they are at beta1
<mhb> Lure: you're probably right. That is why it is a draft :o)
<Lure> mhb: otherwise it looks ok
* mhb is not experienced with MIRs
<seaLne> Lure: what were you planning on talking about k3b tonight?  i've been working on it
<Lure> mhb: not that I am relevant ;-) I have never wrote MIR - Tonio_ or Riddell are better to review it
<Lure> seaLne: great - just wanted to know if it is on radar screen for feisty inclusion
<Lure> seaLne: feature freeze is in 10 days....
<seaLne> unfortunatly i can't make the meeting tonight
<mhb> Lure: you're relevant enough for me :o) I guess there will be some more commenting for that draft ... we'll see later. Thanks for the comments.
<seaLne> yeah i'd been hoping that after about rc3 we would have had final
<Lure> seaLne: no problem, just that we know hom to ping about progress...
<seaLne> the patches break at each rc, quite a lot is changing still
<ScottK> mhb: I can't make the meeting tonight.
<Lure> seaLne: I think rc5 is well for inclusion as it has cdrkit support (which feisty switched to)
<Lure> ScottK: would that be just Build-Depends change?
<seaLne> yeah wodim has been causing problems
<ScottK> Lure: So far as I can tell.
<seaLne> in a k3b breakage rather than bad way
* ScottK wants to get all the way through getting it to work before I know for sure.
<Lure> ScottK: you shoudl talk with Hobbsee though - afair she was pushing encryption support in kmail
<ScottK> Actually, I think it's an install depends too.
<ScottK> OK
<Lure> ScottK: probably
<ScottK> Lure: Thanks.  I'll talk to her next time I see her here.
<ScottK> It turns out my [username] /.gnupg directory is owned by root on my Feisty install.  If it's just me, I'll just fix it, but I'd appreciate it if others would look and see if it's something more general I need to file a bug about.
<Riddell> ScottK: what needs done to get s/mime by default?
<Riddell> mhb: you say it uses three different types of packaging
<ScottK> Riddell: At the very least install gpgsm
<ScottK> Am still working through it.
<mhb> Riddell: sorry :o) I'm not a packager so I didn't change the packaging-related information...
<mhb> will Hobbsee make it to the meeting?
<mhb> AFAIK she packaged kde-style-polyester last.
<Riddell> mhb: just download and see if it's cdbs or debhelper in debian/rules
<mhb> okay
<mhb> +include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk
<mhb> ^^ means cdbs, right?
<mhb> +include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<mhb> ^^ this line made me confused a bit
<mhb> (sorry for the pasting)
<crimsun> it means it uses cdbs and debhelper.
<crimsun> next time, apt-cache showsrc foo|grep ^Build-Dep
<ScottK> Riddell: S/MIME gets more complicated, but afaict it's all packaging.  We'll also need Kleopatra and to deal with Bug #42086.  I think it's all doable and I'll do the work if there's support for including it.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42086 in gnupg2 "gpg-agent has wrong dependency to pinentry-ncurses" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42086
<manchicken> Riddell: Were you suggesting yesterday that I should switch to feisty on my main build?
<mhb> thanks a lot crimsun :o)
<Riddell> manchicken: don't think I was
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<manchicken> You made a comment about apt-index-watch not breaking on feisty ;)
<manchicken> Just teasing me I see. ^_^
<Riddell> manchicken: if you want around we'll have the dist upgrade tool available on edgy sometime late next week, so you could try that
<manchicken> Well is it stable enough?
<manchicken> I wouldn't want to be derailed from hacking...
<Riddell> works for me
<manchicken> That's cool.
<ScottK> Although now that I look at it, I looks to me like Bug #42086 is already fixed in Feisty.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42086 in gnupg2 "gpg-agent has wrong dependency to pinentry-ncurses" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42086
<manchicken> Riddell: So, do you have any visibility into when we're going to want to start moving our stuff over to KDE4/Qt4?
<Riddell> manchicken: we're already moving stuff over to qt 4
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I'm going to try to get the changelog stuff into adept before feature-freeze, and then I'll clean the bug I have and any others I have open.
<manchicken> I've been looking at adept and some areas certainly look easier than others.
<Riddell> yep, that's the way to do it, throw it in before feature freeze and fix after
<manchicken> (for qt4 porting)
<Riddell> mm, yes, I'm scared of that too
<manchicken> I don't think it'll be too hard.
<manchicken> I did the SMS kde4/qt4 port for kopete a while back.
<Riddell> adept does some funky stuff with listviews, and that has all changed in qt 4
<manchicken> Not hard, just tedious.
<Riddell> we'll need to sync up with mornfall before that happens anyway
<manchicken> Yeah, but it didn't look like they'd removed a lot, but rather moved it into different things.
<manchicken> Yeah, he gave me a link to a branch he had.
<manchicken> Is he working towards getting things into adept for feature freeze too, or is he just downstream?
<manchicken> Still not sure how that's working.
<Riddell> he's upstream, and he's not working to ubuntu schedule any more
<Riddell> which is why we're working on the 2.1 branch and he's working on a new version
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<manchicken> So do you want me to try to get his changes into adept before feature-freeze if he's ready for that?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> he's working on a whole new version, we'll pick it up when it gets released
<Riddell> so it won't get in for feisty, unless he happens to release it in the next 10 days
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> I've been making sure to CC him on all patches.
<manchicken> I should probably BCC it though since it's a webified mailing list though.  Bad me.
<Riddell> kwwii: edubuntu dudes talking about you in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> manchicken: BCC is confusing, CC is fine
<manchicken> righto.
<manchicken> Mmm... edubuntu...
<Riddell> kedubuntu!
<manchicken> Is there a kedubuntu?
<manchicken> I love x forwarding.  I can't think of a cooler feature of X.
<Riddell> manchicken: no :(
<Riddell> ah, gnomefreak, you wanted webcollage porn?
<manchicken> heh
<n8k99_> nixternal: yes its not too bad
<manchicken> keep uses backup-manager, right?
<n8k99_> nixternal: my next course is java
<gnomefreak> not porn is it?
<gnomefreak> Riddell: it has never worked in ubuntu for me. started trying in breezy
* gnomefreak might have a .deb of kdes new kickoff menu :)
<manchicken> Ooh, I was wanting to look at that.
<gnomefreak> its installed but i would like to test it first before posting it. i love it in suses 10.2
<gnomefreak> i will post it later today for edgy testing i thinnk
<manchicken> Okay, so yuriy said that I wouldn't be able to modify the priority of a bug if I wasn't on the qa group.  Should I join the qa group then, too?
<gnomefreak> manchicken: you would have to or ask someone on the team to look at it ;)
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try this
<Riddell> gnomefreak: well that'll be because we removed it
<Riddell> gnomefreak: but debian have recently put it back as a separate package, so if you want to do that, go ahead
<gnomefreak> gnome xscreensaver-data or one of them packages has it but it doesnt work lol
* gnomefreak couldnt find it on the debian package search
<Riddell> it's in kscreensaver too
<gnomefreak> ok ill look at it ty brb
<Riddell> sebas: this is interesting http://paulgiannaros.blogspot.com/2007/01/kde-ipc-with-python.html
<manchicken> gnomefreak: So is ubuntu-qa the group then?'
<gnomefreak> manchicken: it works on feisty :)just missing some of the nice options like reboot to a certain distro
<gnomefreak> manchicken: yes
<gnomefreak> manchicken: you would need to ping sfllaw in #ubuntu-bugs after applying
<manchicken> gnomefreak: Cool.  I only have one distro installed, so I don't have that problem. ;)
<manchicken> Righto
<gnomefreak> he will ask you a bunch of questions and either yes or no. please have bugs youve worked on handy
* gnomefreak will post it later for downloads
<Lure> Riddell: yep, kdeipc sounds cool
<manchicken> Okie dokie.  Joined and pinged.
<manchicken> Well, I've only got the one assigned to me.
<manchicken> Haven't worked on any yet.
<manchicken> Though I triaged the one I created ^_^
<Lure> any motu here to upload soundkonverter for me: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4236
<Lure> or is this not allowed during main freeze?
<Riddell> it's allowed
<gnomefreak> win 22
<Riddell> aren't we good enough? :(
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like the only install dependency that's needed for Kmail to do S/MIME by default is kleopatra.  Everything else will get pulled in by that.
* ScottK still working on getting it properly configured and working though.
<ScottK> I have S/MIME config files that worked with KDE 3.5.1 on opensuse, but they don't work here, so I need to investigate more.
<ScottK> I guess that would be gnugp config files...
<gnomefreak> ScottK: cant use ubuntus gnupg in opensuse either
<gnomefreak> ~/.gnupg
<gnomefreak> and it sucks
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Which, ours, there's or the fact that they aren't compatible?
<ScottK> that would be their's...
<gnomefreak> i tried to set tb to sign mail and it wouldnt let me use the ~/.gnupg from ubutnu
<Riddell> hmm, 2227k, might be able to squeeze it in
* gnomefreak didnt want to make another key for opensuse
<Riddell> ScottK: but does it actually need kleopatra?  that's only for managing keys
<ScottK> I'll investigate that too.
<ScottK> I know I need it because I work with people that use non-standard CA certs.
<Riddell> ScottK: but it all works once it's installed?
<seaLne> how does that work compared to self-signed etc imaps etc?
<ScottK> I'll check and report back.
<ScottK> As gnomefreak pointed out, I need to get rid of some opensuse kruft I have left over...
<gnomefreak> ScottK: i was thinking im not so sure suse 10.2 has a key-manager instaleld by default
<gnomefreak> but suse to ubuntu should work. im asking in #suse to make sure
<gnomefreak> but im sure ill end up asking one of ubuntu's suse users
<ScottK> gnomefreak: Appreciate the help.
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> we take packages from unstable or testing?
<gnomefreak> s/take/merge
<mhb> sorry about that, but I'm not able to attend the meeting ... please change my MainInclusionReport draft as necessary (if it will be discussed) and if it is okay move it to the proper place. Thank you so much.
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like gpgsm + gnupg-agent are enough to get Kmail to believe it can do S/MIME.  Together with dependencies they are 717kb (512kb + 205kb) of additional archives (I assume that's the size constraint you worry about).  Once I get it working, I'll report back for sure...
<Riddell> not bad
<allee> Tonio_: ping?  Can you refer to lauchpad bugs of add some examples to your media entry?
<allee> s/of/or/
<Tonio_> yo
<Tonio_> allee: I'm just preparing the meeting so yes I'm doing this :)
<Jucato> meeting...
* Jucato gulps
<Tonio_> allee: I haven't been there today for this sorry, but I'm searching both a job and a new appartment :)
<Tonio_> takes a bit of time
<allee> Tonio_: np ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
* Jucato wonders where Hobbsee is..
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi Riddell
<Tonio_> I was just looking at the kcontrol issue, it is very strange
<Tonio_> Riddell: all kcontrol modules appear in "found items" in my kmenu
<Tonio_> looks like kde misses the X-KDE-Settings tag
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to fix this tomorrow
<stdin> Tonio_: that is the same as what I had, before the upgrade to version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu4
<yuriy> Tonio_: mine was doing that too, but i just checked and the only thing in lost & found is "add/remove..." (which i guess is the gnome version of it)
<Tonio_> hum....... maybe that's a profile issue, I'll have to test on a new kde profile
<Riddell> ** meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Lure> Tonio_: hi - if you have time for one upload: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4236 ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: sure
<Tonio_> Lure: are you motu now ? sorry for yesterday I couldn't be there :)
<Hobbsee> morning all!
<Jucato> morning Hobbsee!
<Lure> Tonio_: not yet - will be the first one to go through moto council ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, cool :)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<Tonio_> TIME FOR THE MEETING !
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee
* Hobbsee came in a few seconds after he finished.  damn.
<Riddell> ping toma_
<toma_> Riddell: i'm going to bed in 10 minutes, too late for me...
<Riddell> ok, sleep well
<Hobbsee> toma_: heya!
<toma_> hi Hobbsee
<nixternal> oi oi
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal
<Hobbsee> meeting's started
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee, just got out of class, eating my parfait :)
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/82563 hrm
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82563 in k3b "no access k3bsetup under ubuntu feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> nixternal: neat :)
<Jucato> it's cold... and I'm nervous... not a good combination...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: dont be nervous
* Hobbsee gets out her griller :P
<Jucato> nooooo!
<Jucato> my hands are literally shaking from the cold...
* Hobbsee hands you a blanket
<Jucato> tththtthhanks
* claydoh hands Jucato a set of LL Bean packet hand warmers
<claydoh> err pocket hand warmers
<Jucato> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-01
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Jucato this would be political from the ubuntuforums side, wouldnt it?
<Jucato> it would
<nixternal> someone just cooked something nasty in this cafeteria
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i keep forgetting how touchy ryan is :(
<yuriy> Tonio_: i added the bug which has the problems without the media patches to the agenda.  the new bugs created by them are a being bit harder to find though
<Tonio_> yuriy: I have the complete list here too
<yuriy> oh alright
<yuriy> oops forgot to add sig when i did that
<Lure> Sime: if around - we are discussing media patches in #ubuntu-meeting
* gnomefreak wants something added from opensuse but i dont think there is time (atleast for me to build it the ubuntu way) :(
<gnomefreak> and i only have kde 3.5.5 in suse 10.2 :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: which?
<gnomefreak> the kickoff menu i have a build but i didnt build it :(
<Jucato> kickoff...
<gnomefreak> i may hack it though to see what can be done to make it look a bit nicer and have a feature i want
<Jucato> wasn't Tonio interested in that as well?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: its a sweet menu
<Jucato> sweet is subjective :P
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i will have it posted in a day or so
<gnomefreak> for edgy and feisty
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahh
<Jucato> gnomefreak: does your build include the mini cli when kickoff is in K Menu style?
<gnomefreak> cli?
<Jucato> er.. the search box
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it has a search function but it doesnt have a cli that i remember
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> yes
<Jucato> oh kool
<Jucato> that search box is missing from the kubuntu kickoff build that's on kde-apps
<gnomefreak> opensuse's build allows you to reboot to <whateverisingrub>
<Jucato> um... KDE already allows that
<gnomefreak> Jucato: the one from there is no longer there
<Jucato> Login Manager -> Shoutdown
<gnomefreak> Jucato: no it doesnt
<gnomefreak> than you have to choose OS from grub
<Jucato> select GRUB from the list
<gnomefreak> this allows you to skip grub
<Jucato> ah
<Lure> gnomefreak: it does - just need to enable the option in Login manager
<gnomefreak> ah ok
* Jucato whistles innocently :)
<gnomefreak> never saw that :) wonder if it will add it to kickoff. brb gonna go to kde and see if i cant hack it a bit
<Jucato> wb gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> kde control center has really lost alot it seems there is only 2 things listed there now
<Jucato> feisty, right?
<gnomefreak> yeah 3.5.6
<Jucato> :P
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Feisty Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Jucato> Feb 15, Feature Freeze... :(
<Jucato> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members <-- I join this, right?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ^^
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I heard that you were working kmail encryption stuff.  I'm interested in getting S/MIIME by default in Feisty.
<manchicken> I already joined that.  Do I wait for someone to improve it?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> manchicken: ^
<Hobbsee> ScottK: same here.  oh drat, i had changes that i never got uploaded.
* ScottK is very interested in that and would love to help out.
<manchicken> I did join kubuntu-members
<Hobbsee> manchicken: hrm?  s/improve/approve
<manchicken> Yeah
<Hobbsee> ScottK: okay, will poke you after the meeting about it :)
<manchicken> My mistake.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: :)
<Jucato> lol
* manchicken just whipped out the hacker-pscorr
* Jucato can't believe he missed that
<ScottK> OK.  I'll be AFK for the next few hours.
<ScottK> Make that about an hour and then I'll be back.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: So was that a "yes" that someone has to approve me?
<Jucato> manchicken: Riddel has to approve us
<Hobbsee> manchicken: correct
<manchicken> Ahhhh.  Okay
* Hobbsee doesnt have admin to it (yet?)
<Jucato> @schedule
<Jucato> bah nvm lol
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you want to talk now or later?
<Jucato> Tonio_: the arrow for the system tray is too big, imho
* allee needs sleep. Nite
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh, the mailing list
<Jucato> g'night allee
<Riddell> Hobbsee: well your post was only blocked because it had too many To:'s on it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yeah, i realise that.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: so it's easy to avoid in future
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is there anyone else who gets moderated, etc?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if you're an admin you'll get lots of spam notices
<Riddell> that's the only thing that's moderated
<Riddell> since non-spam non-subscribers just get rejected
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh right.
<Hobbsee> so that's how you're doing it
<Hobbsee> yep
<Riddell> so you get lots of spam moderation requests and no useful ones (except yours which was the first in about 6 months)
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes it is too big, but that can be changed I assume
<Hobbsee> Riddell: other question was on the LP kubuntu-members team - there are a few who clearly need declining
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> and the two that still need acking, unless youv'e done them
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to get the networkstatus patches in for friday, that would be nice
<Riddell> Hobbsee: since you e-mailed everyone I think I'll decline them all now with a polite message
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay
<Jucato> Tonio_: hopefully, but if it's anything like the panel-hiding buttons on kicker itself... then might not be possible :(
<Tonio_> Jucato: indeed
* Hobbsee --> afk
<Riddell> ash211: you applied for kubuntu-members?
<ash211> oh yes, I did
<Hobbsee> yeah, he couldnt make it, i dont think
<ash211> just got back from a piano lesson
<ash211> is it too late?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<ash211> there's always next time
<Hobbsee> indeed :)
<Jucato> wow piano lessons...
* Jucato remembers his frustrated violin plans...
<ash211> been taking for 9 years
<Jucato> kool
* Hobbsee plays flute
* Hobbsee --> really afk
<Jucato> kooler :)
<ash211> I like the flute
* n8k99_ plays cornet
<Jucato> yay!! I'm approved. thanks! thank you Riddell
<ash211> wow, I'd never heard of a cornet before
<ash211> good thing wikipedia knows what it is!
<manchicken> Sweet.
* manchicken is a kubuntuer
* ajmitch is not so fortunate
* yuriy is curious about this ubucon thing
<Jucato> manchicken: are you printing out calling cards? heheh :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> As soon as I get that super-cool @kubuntu.org email.
<Riddell> ajmitch: which doesn't mean we don't want you!
<manchicken> heh
<Riddell> manchicken: should happen automatically over the next 24 hours
<Riddell> (I think)
<Jucato> ooh yeah.. forgot about that :)
<n8k99_> yuriy where are you located?
<yuriy> n8k99_: boston area
<Jucato> Riddell: will it be something like launchpad_name@kubuntu.org?
<manchicken> Groovy.
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> nice :)
<Riddell> wow, lots of people wanting in kubuntu-team
<Jucato> manchicken@kubuntu.org :)
<manchicken> w00t
<n8k99_> yuriy did you see my flyer for Ubucon? or the wiki page for it?
<manchicken> Now to get back to business...
<Jucato> kubuntu-team is for the developers, right?
<manchicken> Ack, I've got a church meeting shortly, too.
<yuriy> n8k99_: i just saw the flyer
<Jucato> manchicken: heh luckily my church job only happens mostly on weekends :)
<yuriy> n8k99_: i'm wondering whether to go. though it's on a weekday, but the day before break
<manchicken> heh
<n8k99_> yuriy it looks like tons of fun, i live in Brooklyn but a friend of mine is getting married in Virginia that day!!
<manchicken> Jucato: Lucky you ^_^
<yuriy> i'm going to post about it in the nu loco team forum
<n8k99_> ah! brilliant
<yuriy> n8k99_: are you in it btw?
<n8k99_> yuriy in what?
<yuriy> n8k99_: nu (northeastern us) ubuntu team
<n8k99_> i think i tried to join that-
<n8k99_> maybe not
<Hobbsee> Jucato: kubuntu-team is all the kubuntu people - just is a bug contact (that ML)
<Jucato> aaaah
<gnomefreak> i uploaded the kickoff menu :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: to where?
<gnomefreak> ah hold on
<Jucato> anyone know if you can switch to fullscreen in Xephyr?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: ?!
<gnomefreak> the kickoff menu for kde i have one (unofficially built) a few people wanted to try it
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: http://gnomefreak.youmortals.com/
<n8k99_> yuriy are you GAmeMank?
<yuriy> n8k99_: yeah
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: ahhh
<n8k99_> yuriy is there a northeeast loco wiki page? or something?/
<yuriy> n8k99_: there's a wiki page but i think it's incomplete. and there's a webpage. it's all in one of the sticky threads in the forum, i g2g
<yuriy> hw :(
<n8k99_> yuriy: looks like i already joined that launchpad team, haha
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm basically back at the keyboard if you want to discuss Kmail and S/MIME...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: woot.  let me grab lunch...
<Hobbsee> once it heats
* ScottK will go grab a Scotch.
<Jucato> lunch....
<Hobbsee> right
* ScottK is back too.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: basically, i want to know: 1) does it work in current format?
<Hobbsee> 2) does it work in current format + gpgsm
<Hobbsee> where work means work with encrypted mails, signed mails, all out of the box
<ScottK> So far I know you need to add at least gpgsm and gpg-agent with their dependencies.
<Hobbsee> gpg-agent as well?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Kmail whines steadily if it's not there.
<Hobbsee> what happens if you have pinetry-qt in there instead?
<ScottK> I'm not sure yet that Kleopatra is needed.
<ScottK> Dunno.  Didn't try that.
<Hobbsee> do you want to try to?  (without gpg-agent being installed)
<ScottK> The complaint was about no agent, but I can try that.
* ScottK needs to get a complete working config first and then see what can be taken away from it.
<claydoh> Hobbsee: did someone propose me for membership, or did I apply many many moons ago?
<Hobbsee> well, yeah.  but i want a complete config working with what's in main, then seeing what of universe need to be added
* claydoh is curious
<ScottK> I had Kmail + S/MIME working with opensuse 10.1 and KDE 3.5.1.  I've got verification working on Dapper, but have never been able to get signing working.
<Hobbsee> claydoh: you were on the proposed kubuntu-members list.
<Hobbsee> on launchpad
<Hobbsee> ScottK: right.
<claydoh> I just wonder how i got there
<Hobbsee> claydoh: you applied ages ago maybe?  not sure
<claydoh> maybe, I could have but that was long long ago
<Hobbsee> quite likely
<claydoh> I don't think i qualify anyway, really
<ScottK> I think what I need to do is purge the configs I copied over from opensuse and start from scratch.
<claydoh> yet that is
* ScottK will try it without kleopatra first.
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> that would greatly help
* Hobbsee cant test, as she uses imap mail
<ScottK> S/MIME should work fine with imap???
<Hobbsee> kmail has a serious bug about selecting imap messages - mail tends to crash every min or so that you're selecting things, or deleting them, etc
<ScottK> ok.
<Hobbsee> makes it rather unusable
* ScottK remembers why he doesn't use Kmail with IMAP...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> thunderbird is better
<ScottK> Yep.  Better for S/MIME too.
<Hobbsee> i dont know...i had to fight with thunderbird to get it to encrypt my mail...
<Jucato> claydoh: well, we'll make sure you will qualify in a few months' time :
<Jucato> :)
<claydoh> heh
<claydoh> I love it when someone has secret plas for me I like surprises
<ScottK> OK, so you fought T-bird and got it to work....  If you never got Kmail to work, that's better...
<Jucato> claydoh: I have plans for KFN... unfortunately, hindered on both sides of the fence :(
<Hobbsee> heh
<bddebian> claydoh: You might want to watch out for Hobbsee's secret plans.  THey usually involved weapons of some sort :-)
<claydoh> I understand a little
* Hobbsee attacks bddebian with the secret weapon
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<crimsun> /quit crazy weapons
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh, you wish
* Jucato thinks it's time to take out and to reveal the the world his long pointy spear of devastation :)
<ajmitch> crimsun: time to run away?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you wish
<Jucato> Hobbsee: wishing is free, isn't it? :)
<Hobbsee> true
<n8k99_> Jucato that is nothing compared to the stick Hobbsee carries
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> of course. her's has been sharpened and refined almost to a perfection
* n8k99_ wonders why he is so scared of Hobbsee and her PointyStick
<Jucato> well.. almost :)
<bddebian> heh
<Hobbsee> n8k99_: smart move :) :P
* n8k99_ not as dumb as he looks
<Hobbsee> you dont look dumb at all :)
* Hobbsee really isnt scary, unless you do idiotic things
* Jucato doesn't know what n8k99_ looks like at al
<Jucato> all*
<Jucato> Hobbsee actually (ironically) looks nice and sweet :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<n8k99_> just a silly saying that is handed down from my father
<Jucato> yay! Kubuntu (edgy) installed... hm.. now what...
<n8k99_> Jucato: upgrade to feisty ;-)
<Jucato> not on this machine :P
<Jucato> oh man I love this... my KAFS and Kubuntu side by side... so far so good :)
<ScottK> Hobbsee: It occurs to me that if you want a pop mailbox to test with, I can give you one.
<ajmitch> Jucato: you've had the honour of meeting Hobbsee ?
* Hobbsee --> work
<Jucato> ajmitch: no not yet, just a pic I stole from her :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i'll be OK.
<ScottK> OK
<Hobbsee> bye all!
<Jucato> bye Hobbsee!
<gnomefreak> anyone on feisty 3.5.6 aptdept showing upgrades?
<gnomefreak> it says new version of kubuntu
<gnomefreak> and than click upgrade and it goes away (ill end up checking /var/crash but i dont think its crashing
<ScottK> There's a bug on that.
<Jucato> it's a bug in Adept afaik (mentioned in the Herd 2 page)
<ScottK> Bug 82034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82034 in adept "Adept proposes upgrade of Kubuntu and then exits (dup-of: 80618)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82034
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80618 in adept "adept-installer crashes when clicking next on 'there seems to be an update' dialog" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80618
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> ty
<ScottK> Is Akgregator starting on system start automatically a bug or a feature?
<Jucato> depends if it was left open before logging out?
<ScottK> I've never run it before on this machine.
<gnomefreak> i did some apport updates and the adept-notifier went away so there were updates just it was listed wrong i guess
<Jucato> hm. if it's on feisty, I have no clue...
<gnomefreak> ScottK: it doesnt start here on its own
<ScottK> hmmm
<ScottK> It didn't for me until today.
<ScottK> There was a new kde pim today.
* ScottK is suspicious
<gnomefreak> that would do it but i dont remember seeing that upddate
<gnomefreak> ha i dont have kdepim installed
<ScottK> That'll do it.
<gnomefreak> so it would have to be with that
* ScottK doesn't see a button to make it not do that.
* ScottK goes to file a bug.
* gnomefreak found the kickoff i have been looking for with all the right features. finally :) still no source without building kde
<ryanakca> hmm... meeting still going?
<ScottK> Bug #82594
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82594 in kdepim "Akregrator starts automatically in Feisty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82594
<nixternal> oi!
<ajmitch> hello nixternal
<nixternal> hiya ajmitch
<nixternal> how come restricted-modules are installed by default now? have they always been and I just never caught it?
<ScottK> I think they always were, but am not sure.
<nixternal> hrmm, I am not a fan of that
<ScottK> There's been a lot of press about it.
<ScottK> I can see both sides of the issue.
<nixternal> Well, I think it should be left out by default. If you are going to use NVidia or ATI drivers, then install it. But I don't believe it is needed for things like NDISWrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter iirc.
<ScottK> There's a balance between just working and being 'Free'.
<ScottK> WIreless is pure pain lots of the time and even though it's because of proprietary drivers, that's not who gets blamed.
<ScottK> It would be interesting to see if Ubuntu has enough market share now to push anyone into opening up their drivers...
<seaLne> why would they bother if ubuntu uses the non free stuff
<ScottK> Dunno.  Just ran across this on the topic http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20070131081243482
<ScottK> Probably because users bitch the non-free stuff doesn't work very well (witness no Acrobat in Feisty).
<seaLne> i worry that using by default nonfree stuff will actually put back progres
<nixternal> seaLne: +1
<ScottK> I understand and I don't know that you're wrong, but there's always been some non-free stuff installed by default.
<nixternal> I don't see why restricted needs to be installed. As a matter of fact, I use NDISWrapper and I do not have the restricted modules installed
<nixternal> what non-free stuff has been installed by default?
<nixternal> maybe I am missing something
* ScottK thinks there was display stuff, but is working from an admittedly poor memory on the topic.
<ScottK> IIRC the policy has been to install it if it was needed to make the system work.
<nixternal> ScottK: I think adding it as a dependency to say ATI (fglrx) and the NVidia (nvidia) drivers and what not is fine, but if there is nothing non-free being installed, then it isn't needed
<ScottK> That makes sense.
<nixternal> nvidia-glx does depend on the restricted-modules already it seems
<seaLne> i'd say the opposite that not having free graphics is bad, its one of the most basic pieces of hardware
<ScottK> There's always this: http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20061102083226821
<ScottK> seaLne: The question is though, what do you tell a user with PC with a graphics card with no free driver?
<nixternal> ScottK: and now that they have a KDE release, I am using it :)
<nixternal> on my other system, I could never get rid of Kubuntu
<seaLne> nixternal: ah didn't know that
<nixternal> ya seaLne, it is pretty solid
<ScottK> Hmmm
<seaLne> how do they differ?
<nixternal> gNewSense and Kubuntu?
<nixternal> or the gNewSense KDE and the Kubuntu KDE?
<seaLne> yeah apart from the obvious nonfree stuff
<nixternal> artwork really
<nixternal> otherwise it is pretty much the same. I haven't spent much time digging into it just yet
<nixternal> so far my 2 favorite distros with a KDE implementation have to be Kubuntu and Slackware
<nixternal> I used to like SuSE, but they have modeled their KDE to mimic Windows to much
<nixternal> granted the Slackware KDE is vanilla
* ScottK got tired of being a SLES beta tester with opensuse.  That's how I got to Kubuntu.
<nixternal> anybody have anything that needs to be added to the Herd 3 release notes btw?
<ScottK> Is the dbud/power manager memory leak mentioned?
<ScottK> dbud/dbus
<ScottK> Bug 82313
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82313 in dbus-python "Guidance-power manager memory growth in Feisty" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82313
<nixternal> granted, I think for a switcher, OpenSUSE 10.2 is possibly a tad bit easier than Kubuntu int he respect of it looking similar or having some similar functionality to that of Windows
<ScottK> I think that's work a mention.
<nixternal> now when it comes down to package management with OpenSUSE and a new user, OUCH!
<ScottK> work/worth
<nixternal> Well, if it is fixed :)
<nixternal> That will go in the "We know it's broke" section in the feedback area
<ScottK> No it's not.  I was thinking about mentioning it in the open issues.
<ScottK> Yeah.  That section.
<nixternal> hehe, I think someone may have posted already
<ScottK> OK.
<nixternal> actually, no they haven't
<ScottK> That's the one new problem that's really kicked my behind lately.
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd3/Kubuntu/Feedback
<nixternal> if you want to hook it up :)
<nixternal> brb, gotta doctor up some screenshots of KDevelop for the release notes
<ScottK> I'll put it in there...
<ScottK> So that got me started on my wiki page so there'd be something to link to...
<Jucato> manchicken: have you asked for a cloak already?
<Jiraiya> Salut
<Jiraiya> Il sert a quoi ce salon ?
<Jiraiya> Yo chavo
<Jucato> hi chavo
<chavo> hi
* Jucato wonders whether Naruto is here, if Jiraiya is here...
<ScottK> nixternal: I imagine you saw my input for the Herd 3 release notes.
* ScottK is off to bed.
<MrWGW-> Jucato, if I might dare to ask you an off topic question, how do you do that in this IRC channel?
<Jiraiya> ca parle anglais ici :/
<MrWGW-> where you make it say that you are doing "X"
<Jucato> MrWGW-: /me <message>
<MrWGW-> thanks a lot
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* MrWGW- <is grateful for the assistance>
<MrWGW-> was that correct?
<Jiraiya> ou je sais :)
<Jiraiya> @plus
<Jucato> MrWGW-: without the < > :)
<MrWGW-> ahh
<MrWGW-> haha
<Jiraiya> Bye
<Jucato> bye
<ScottK> And you have to remember to write in the third person.
* ScottK still has trouble with that.
* MrWGW- wonders if Kwwii is up yet
* Jucato doesn't think I  have to write in the 3rd person lol
<Jucato> see? it looks strange :)
* MrWGW- will watch South Park, otherwise
<MrWGW-> ROFL
<MrWGW-> or perhaps
* MrWGW- rolls on the floor, laughing
<MrWGW-> for extreme pretense, one could theoretically chat like that exclusively
<MrWGW-> hahahahaha
<MrWGW-> I have become the most pretentious chatter on Freenode!
<MrWGW-> muahaha
<Tonio_> hi
<Jucato> hi Tonio_
<jeroenvrp> Herd CD 3
<jeroenvrp> today?
<jeroenvrp> Does that mean I can start bughunting while using Feisty for my daily work?!
<hunger> I have not seen updates in a while... Is there some freeze in effect or is my mirror lagging behind developments?
<Riddell> herd 3 freeze
<hunger> How booooring;-)
<Riddell> and if people want to start testing alternate CDs that would be very welcome
<ScottK> Hobbsee: No luck so far with Kmail and S/MIME.  Signing fails with an incredibly helpful error message - "General error".  I haven't had much time to research it yet, but I haven't given up.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: fun.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: which deps was that with?
<ScottK> I needed gpgsm and gnupg-agent to get that far.
<ScottK> I tried pinetry-qt and no agent, but Kmail cried.
<praetor> ScottK: Have you compiled kmail from kde svn by chance?
<ScottK> No
<ScottK> Using the standard Kubuntu Kmail for Feisty.
<praetor> Ah ok. I am getting a cmake error about the CMakeLists file strangely
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm starting the networkstatus thing :)
<Tonio_> looks likea bit complicated hehe :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ahh
<Hobbsee> ScottK: right, so gnupg-agent appears to be a must.
<ScottK> With gpgsm and gnupg-agent installed it at least THINKs it can do it and the error is out of one of the crypto bit.
<ScottK> Yes.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> what happens with pinetry in there?
<Hobbsee> as well as gpgsm and gnupg-agent
<Hobbsee> (gpgsm is fine, i just forgot to add it as a build dep last time)
<Hobbsee> that's in main already, so that's easy to add
<ScottK> Same as without.  Kmail complains about no agent as soon as you start to edit the Identity.
<Hobbsee> is that pinetry + gpgsm, or pinetry + gnupg-agent + gpgsm?
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure that Kleopatra will not be necessary.
<Hobbsee> excellent :)
<ScottK> I installed gpgsm + gnupg-agent and that drags, among other things, pinentry-qt with it.
<Hobbsee> oh?  how?
<ScottK> Based on the logging, I suspect that the format my private key is in is not good for Kubuntu.  I need to investigate.
<Hobbsee> oh, recommends by default, yes
<Hobbsee> it should be fine, if ti's a gpg key.  hrm, interesting.  that's 2 MIR's then.  although i thoguth gpg-agent was in main for a while
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh neat.  gpg-agent source is in main, but binaries are in universe.  some at least
<ScottK> I think suspect it's the folder name or I need to do something with a config file.
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you know if networkstatus includes kopete's patches ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I seem to remember it allows kopete to connect dependingthe networkstatus
<Riddell> Tonio_: I believe the patches include one for kopete
<ScottK> Working through this I did manage to verify one bug is not fixed... Bug 42086
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42086 in gnupg2 "gpg-agent has wrong dependency to pinentry-ncurses" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/42086
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I already extracted the patches for kdepim
<ScottK> Err, that's bug is fixed.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I am not sure about dirmnger yet.  It also may be required.
<ScottK> Or dirmngr even.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: woo.  this has pretty much stopped making sense to me, especially after reading that bug report
<ScottK> No problem.  Bottom line is I'm still working on it.
* ScottK ignored the topic drift in the bug report and closed it because the actual issue that had been reported is fixed.
<Riddell> ScottK: danimo would be a good person to ask for help when he turns up next
<Hobbsee> ScottK: cool :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah, saw that.
* Hobbsee pokes him
<Hobbsee> done
<Hobbsee> ScottK:  ^
<Hobbsee> gah.  should have waited till he actually joined
<Hobbsee> there
<Hobbsee> ScottK:  ^
<danimo> hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<ScottK> hI
<ScottK> Riddell: suggested you (danimo) would be a good person to ask about getting S/MIME signing configured in Kmail...
<danimo> yeah
<danimo> what's the problem?
<ScottK> After getting all the necessary bits installed and my keys set up for the relevant identity, when I sign a message it attempts to sign and then...
<ScottK> Fails with a very helpful 'general error'
<ScottK> The suspicous point in the logs is at one port gpg-agent logs ERR6710881 No secret key <GPG Agent>
* ScottK put the secret key into .gnupg.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm unable to find any kded related patch....
* ScottK is still investigating and trying figure it out.
<Tonio_> all I can find in the src.rpm files is the kdepim related diffs
<ScottK> That's the problem.
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, i dont have that IBM info anymore
<imbrandon> i couldent find it
<imbrandon> danimo, !!! long time man
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay thanks I'll re-register then :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: maybe there is a "remind password" thing, in that case you might receive a password by mail soon :)
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> ;)
<danimo> heya imbrandon
* danimo is a bit busy, since he's with others to prepare an exam, so excuse delayed replies
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/opensuse/OSS-factory/x86_64/kdepim3-networkstatus-3.5.5-52.x86_64.html
<imbrandon> danimo, no worries, me too actualy
<Tonio_> hehe it looks like the 2 patches contain everything :)
<danimo> imbrandon: what course?
<imbrandon> the busy part ( i'm at work )
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> Tonio_, yea i've been playing with some suse sources lately, very nice in some respects
<Hobbsee> danimo: ahh, sorry :(
<imbrandon> i have 10.2 in a vm
<Tonio_> imbrandon: yup, we try to implement the networkstatus thing
<danimo> imbrandon: ah, ok
<danimo> imbrandon: I've uml f*ck to learn
<imbrandon> hehe
<danimo> Riddell: (hence the sudden interest in umbrello btw)
<imbrandon> brb
<danimo> ScottK: sounds tricky
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> The keys are in a format/directory that I had working with opensuse 10.1 and KDE 3.5.1.  I am suspecting something is different here.
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for soundkonverter upload
<Tonio_> Lure: you're welcome
<Tonio_> Lure: what do you know about those networkstatus patches
<Tonio_> Lure: all I can find is just 2 little patches for kdepim
<Tonio_> Lure: I thought everything was linked to knetworkmanager, including etc....
<Tonio_> Lure: but there is nothing about that in the src rpms
<Tonio_> including "kopete" sorry
<imbrandon> sdfsdf
<imbrandon> whoops
<Lure> Tonio_: in kdepim, you have networkstatus dir which is kded module, then there are patches for kmail and I think kopete to ask networkstatus module for online/offline
<Lure> Tonio_: afair networkstatus takes care of network detection - network-manager is just one source of info about networks
<Lure> Tonio_: first, include networkstatus to be build, then when this works, we can integrate per app patches to support it
<Lure> Tonio_: and we can work on patches for other apps that might interest us (konversation)
<imbrandon> nevar
<imbrandon> hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is that I don't see any patches :)
<Tonio_> find ./ | grep networkstatus
<Tonio_> ./SOURCES/kmail-networkstatus-support.diff
<Tonio_> ./SOURCES/slox-networkstatus-usage.diff
<Tonio_> Lure: that's all I have in the all kdebase, kdenetwork, kdelibs and kdepim sources
* Hobbsee --> bed
<imbrandon> gnight Hobbsee
<ScottK> Goodnight.
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not think it is a patch - it is a directory added into kdepim package
<Hobbsee> night!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you missed the meeting earlier, btw
<Lure> Hobbsee: good nite!
<Tonio_> Lure: argh........
<Tonio_> changed tarball ?
<imbrandon> Tonio_, it should be dir
<Tonio_> dude that's crappy......
<imbrandon> yea io was sleeping hobbsee
<Lure> Tonio_: afair - I did not look into this for couple of months though
<imbrandon> couldent make it
<Lure> Tonio_: I know, that is why we should do better
<Tonio_> Lure: networkstatus dir is already upstream ;)
<Tonio_> I get it in the ubuntu package
<imbrandon> but is it building/installing
<imbrandon> ?
<Jucato> g'night Hobbsee!
<Lure> Tonio_: interesting... then we just need to build it and make it work...
<Tonio_> imbrandon: need to check the makefiles :)
<imbrandon> ;)
<Jucato> hi imbrandon, Tonio_, Lure :)
<Tonio_> Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_09_kmail-networkstatus-support.diff at level 0...success.
<Tonio_> Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_10_slox-networkstatus-usage.diff at level 0...1...2...failure.
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe there is ./configure option?
<imbrandon> ello Jucato
<Tonio_> good poitn for the first patch
<Tonio_> dunno what provides the second
<Tonio_> Lure: we compile networkstatus
<Lure> Tonio_: interesting - is it included in package
<Tonio_> looks like we just miss the files
<Tonio_> .install file to patch
* Lure has to run for meeting - bbl, if not on the evening
<Tonio_> Lure, imbrandon: suro apt-get install networkstatus
<Tonio_> we already ship with everything
<Tonio_> just not installed by default.....
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe we just have to change the seeds ;) hehe
<Tonio_> testing the result ;)
<Tonio__> Riddell: looks like the networkstatus package already exists, we just have to change the seeds
<Tonio__> ;)
<Tonio__> concerning the patches for the apps to use it, I'll have to investigate
<Tonio__> Riddell: looks like none of our apps use the service btw
<Tonio__> no change while starting kmail or kopete with unpluged network
<Lure> Tonio__: interesting - you need to start it in Service Manager
<Lure> Tonio__: but patches are probably not there
<Riddell> does it talk to network-manager?
<Tonio__> Riddell: I don't know
<Tonio__> Riddell: the service is installed and started here
<Tonio__> but I don't see any change using kopete or kmail
<Tonio__> Riddell: there is a binary to use with dcop to make tests  : networkstatustestservice
<Tonio__> I have to test ;)
<Tonio__> Lure: kopete code includes networkstatus related things
<Tonio__> Lure: I think all the patches are merged in fact
<Tonio__> Lure: I need to figure out how to activate this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tried several things but nothing comes up
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe knetworkmanager needs to be patched to use networkstatus....
<Tonio_> Lure: looks like complicated stuff hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: Added kubuntu_05_no_network_status.patch to avoid using networkstatus.
<Tonio_> I have to remove this and test ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: hi. does knetworkmanager support ad-hoc networks in feisty?
<Riddell> can't say I have any memory of that
<Tonio_> damn already removed.... sh*t
<Tonio_> danimo: no idea
<danimo> Tonio_: can you check? I was quite a bit shocked when I saw that nm-applet has it in edgy, but knm doesn't
<Tonio_> ./knetworkmanager/pics/Makefile.in:     -rm -f $(DESTDIR)$(knmicondir)/crystalsv                                                                                                   g/22x22/actions/nm_adhoc.png
<Tonio_> danimo: according to the sources, should be working
<Tonio_> ./knetworkmanager/src/knetworkmanager-tray.h:     bool    _adhoc;
<Tonio_> Riddell: networkstatus has been removed by upstream and is now a suse patch, that I have to find
<Tonio_> but I can't find the src package on their ftp
<danimo> Tonio_: can you check wether it has been added recently?
<Tonio_> danimo: I'll have a look
<Tonio_> danimo: tarball is the same than on edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've done the patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: it seems the only missing thing is knm not communicating to the service
<Tonio_> appart from that, it should work
<Tonio_> danimo: so if it didn't work for you on edgy,  it will not on feisty
<Tonio_> danimo: now the question is : WHY :)
<Tonio_> Lure: once everything works, I'll have to check what are the kmail patches and what do they provide
<Jucato> Tonio_: who would be the person to poke about System Settings if Sime isn't around?
<Tonio_> kwwii: ping ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: Lure
<Tonio_> Jucato: or myself in that concerns the kcm structure
<Tonio_> s/in/if
<Jucato> Tonio_: more on what's included/excluded from System Settings
<Tonio_> Jucato: then me :)
* Jucato gets bug reports
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay
<Jucato> bug 74583 bug 67063 bug 82285
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74583 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings in Edgy does not show kdmtheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67063 in kde-systemsettings "No way to alter Launch Feedback via System Settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67063
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82285 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings does not have the Panels settings module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82285
<kwwii> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Jucato: 74583 concerns universe kcm, I'm working on it
<Tonio_> 82285 is in kicker
<Tonio_> no reason to add that to systemsettings, just configure via kicker
<Tonio_> no idea what 67063 is
<Jucato> Tonio_: um...
<Tonio_> kwwii: I saw polyester will be the default ?
<Jucato> Tonio_: I mentioned something there about why Panels should be back in System Settings
<Tonio_> kwwii: I like it except one HORRIBLE thing
<Tonio_> kwwii: JucatoI see....
<Tonio_> we can discuss this eventually and put that on advanced maybe
<danimo> Tonio_: damn
<danimo> Tonio_: I just don't dare to test feisty yet on my production system
<kwwii> Tonio_: what is that?
<Tonio_> kwwii: on tabs, the texts have a border, that's horrible
<Tonio_> kwwii: is there a way to remove that ?
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<kwwii> do you mean the box around the text itself?
<kwwii> howdy imbrandon
<kwwii> Tonio_: I agree that that is probably the worst part of it
<kwwii> perhaps we can look into the code and make that box much lighter, or have more padding
<kwwii> but it is not configurable, that I could see
<Tonio_> kwwii: wait, I just removed it
<kwwii> lol
<Tonio_> I don't know which option did that but it is removed :)
<kwwii> it is the keyboard selection
<Tonio_> I simply unchecked everything
<Tonio_> kwwii: okay as long as that's configurable, I'll do the defaults :)
<kwwii> so that you know where you are when you tab through the ui
<kwwii> Tonio_: did you see the other things I changed?
<kwwii> I posted my rc file a while ago
<Tonio_> kwwii: nope, I'll have to test :)
<kwwii> hrm, I'll have to boot my other computer
<kwwii> give me a minute
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<kwwii> Tonio_: forwarded
<nixternal> what time is the release?
<Jucato> oh btw... kwwii I just remembered something. I noticed something in a default Kubuntu Edgy install's color scheme. the "Current Scheme" doesn't match the kubuntuColors.kcsrc in kubuntu-default-settings
<nixternal> crimsun: dude!!! where's my car?  oh, hey that new Kernel upgrade right, it did something very weird to my system
<nixternal> the new Kernel has shown me that my mute button, actually is lit up when you hit mute :)  never knew that about this laptop, so that fix did more than fix the sound :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll need to work on kdepim, the networkstatus debian packaging is not good, misses header files and lots of things
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll had suse changes
<Tonio_> I just don't understand the src.rpm structure.... some patches are normal, and some are reverted.... doesn't make sense
<Lure> mhb: ping
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: good luck getting an answer in there :(
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yeah but I can't find the devel channel.... maybe manchicken will know
<gnomefreak> apokrypho^s might know but hes away atm
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<gnomefreak> Tonio_: i just tried #opensuse-devel but it fowards to #suse :(
<Tonio_> gnomefreak: yup I did that too :)
* gnomefreak still trying to getr answer for 2 days from them about my ~/.gnupg file from ubuntu
* gnomefreak forgets to ask people i know that use suse
<Lure> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Lure: are you aware how suse packaging work ?
<Tonio_> Lure: knetorkmanager package has both normal and reverted patches
<Lure> Tonio_: just a bit (did not use rpm .spec for 2 years or so)
<Tonio_> and the reverted patch includes header files that don't exist anymore in kdepim
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe it tries both to apply
<Tonio_> Lure: doesn't make sense to me
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah but in that case that should fail to build
<Tonio_> #include "serviceiface_stub.h"
<Lure> Tonio_: or it might be obsolete patch and packageing does not complain
<Tonio_> that doesn't exist anymore
<Tonio_> Lure: look at the patch :
<Lure> Tonio_: are you sure this file does not get created by build
<Lure> _stub sounds as some ipc stub that may be autogenerated
<Tonio_> hum, that's possible indeed
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/53
<Tonio_> Lure: as you can see that's perfectly reverted.......... stupid
<Tonio_> Lure: if I revert the patch, that applies.......... ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, looks like reverted
<Lure> Tonio_: just try to find who creates _stub.h
<Tonio_> Lure: in any case I have to patch kdepim first since the debian packaging is incomplete, it misses .h files so knm ftbfs
<Lure> Tonio_: great work
<Lure> Tonio_: if you will have some test packages drop them somewhere and I will test at evenings
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll put them on my repo
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> kdepim currently building
<Tonio_> Lure: if patches are tested both ways during the rpm build, I understand why debian people hate rpms :)
<Tonio_> sounds like a nightmare to maintain
<mhb> hi Lure
<mhb> and everyone
<mhb> Lure: need something tested?
<Jucato> hi mhb!! :D
<mhb> hi Jucato, how are you?
<Jucato> mhb: very happy :)
* Jucato has joined the ranks :)
<mhb> Jucato: congratulations
<Jucato> thanks ;)
<mhb> Riddell: thanks for finalizing and reviewing the MIR for me
<Riddell> mhb: you need to poke pitti about it now
<gnomefreak> should gpg keys be RSA or DSA&ElGamal?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: has Tasma anything to do with our system settings?
<mhb> Riddell: okay, I'll poke him ... anything special to say to him?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: never heard of him/her/it
<Riddell> mhb: "please do this MIR"
<Zerlinna> Riddell: smb thought that system settings was based on it http://www.pardus.org.tr/eng/projects/masaustu/tasma/index.html
<Jucato> System Settings was more based on Mac OS X's Preferences iirc
<Zerlinna> Jucato: thanx
<Riddell> Zerlinna: nope, although they both just load kcontrol modules so the end result if often the same
<Zerlinna> Riddell: ah ok
<\sh> hmmm...why isn't it possible to maximize a window over two screens? in xinerama mode?
* Riddell doesn't use xinerama
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you remember what /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/profiles/filemanagement is for again?
<Riddell> it stops `kfmclient openProfile filemanagement` from showing the home directory
<Riddell> hello Bent
<Bent> Hi Riddell
<Tonio_> Riddell: originally the file was to define the personnalized .rc file
<Riddell> Tonio_: that's what I suspected.  so we don't need it now?
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that created the "options missing" bug in the menus
<Tonio_> Riddell: well as we now are back to the standard konqueror.rc file, I think we can drop this file
<Tonio_> same for the webbrowsing one I assume
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've prepared a new kds, do you want me to drop the files in it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: new kds is for the new kopete theme
<Tonio_> I'm just waiting for the end of the freeze to commit and upload
<Tonio_> so if you have a bugid, I can add that change too
<Tonio_> kdepim build is looooooooooooooooooooooong
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't think it has a beastie number
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I'll clean kds with the next upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: commited on bzr, I'll upload once the freeze ends and the kopete theming is over
<Tm_T> Uff, Expo over, finally.
<Tonio_> I'll also integrate the new kicker ui
<Riddell> Tm_T: lots of new converts?
<Tm_T> Riddell: Lots of new users and contacts, I hope yes. :)
<Tm_T> IF we ever get "Kids Office" in alpha/beta state, we have lots of interest to collaboration in edu side here.
<Tm_T> Hmm, I might be able even to get sponsors... have to hint this in #koffice ->
<Tm_T> Hmh, a bit too slow to kick...
<nixternal> boo
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Enola_Gay> I have found a huge bug in kmail. If I set the pop3 account to not remove the mails (Leave the fetched messages on server) but not enable for x days mails should be on the server for ever. But instead of this it removes all until I set days to some value like 365 (the maximum).
<Riddell> X days?
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: You could set a value for it between 1 and 365 days.
<Enola_Gay> A friend of mine has loses all his webmails.
<Enola_Gay> I am useing Edgy with KDE 3.5.5
<Enola_Gay> and he too
<Riddell> oh I see, I missed that you said that wasn't enabled
<Enola_Gay> :)
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: any idea if upstream has this bug?
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: If the bug is already listed or if KDE of others distris has this bug?
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: yes, if KDE PIM dudes know about it
<Enola_Gay> Should I ask on #kde or search on bugs.kde.org?
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: #kontact
<Enola_Gay> thx
<_StefanS_> hi
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: saw you comment on the bug #69118, have you uploaded an updated knetworkmanager, or should I insert the DCOP entry myself?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69118 in kdenetwork "knetworkmanager freezes if kwallet doesn't open immediately" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/69118
<_StefanS_> btw, is k3b v1.0 considerd for inclusion in feisty ?
<Enola_Gay> _StefanS_: Are the cd verification bugs fixed in K3B 1.0?
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: I have asked in #kontact and made a bug report http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=141019. Should I make a bug report in launchpad too?
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 141019 in general "leave fetched messages on the server doesn't work on some circumstances" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<_StefanS_> Enola_Gay: oh I dont know
<_StefanS_> Enola_Gay: if its bugged as hell (I've used rc3, which had some bugs), then its probably a bad thing
<Enola_Gay> _StefanS_: Since edgy it couldn't mount the data cds or something like that so it tells me always that it couldn't find files to check.
<Enola_Gay> _StefanS_: I have never used 1.0 only the older ones.
<Enola_Gay> _StefanS_: Does 1.0 always open cd tray after burning?
<_StefanS_> Enola_Gay: nope dont think so actually
<_StefanS_> Enola_Gay: I seem to remember it didn't
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: you can do, if it's linked to the upstream bug
<Riddell> _StefanS_: if it gets released in time
<_StefanS_> Enola_Gay: I will test the latest to see how it behaves.
<Enola_Gay> _StefanS_: You could disable it in k3b but this only happens on last action so if you burn a cd rw and check it afterwards tray is opened at least two times which is very annoying on laptops which can't close tray on their own.
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: Ok.
<_StefanS_> Enola_Gay: I see, I haven't tried that
<_StefanS_> Enola_Gay: don't use either cdrw or verify :)
<_StefanS_> Enola_Gay: seems like I'm not scared of losing my data, and have enough cd-r to spend :D
<Enola_Gay> :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Is Tonio around ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: He asked me to test a fix for knetworkmanager
<_StefanS_> Enola_Gay: I will test the latest rc5 anyways, maybe everything is fine
<_StefanS_> Riddell: not sure if I should wait for a package via apt/updates, or fix manually
<_StefanS_> I be off for a while to watch the latest prison break :)
<_StefanS_> cu
<_StefanS_> all
<Lure> mhb: ping?
<Enola_Gay> cu all
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: how can we check if k-d-s sru is in -proposed (edgy-changes says it was released)
<mhb> Lure: again? .o)
<mhb> Lure: you need the testing, right?
<Lure> mhb: yes, was searching for you re sru testing
<mhb> Lure: edgy?
<Lure> mhb: ScottK did some, but only one was released
<Lure> mhb: edgy yes: bug 75017 & bug 73617
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75017 in kubuntu-default-settings "SRU: remove /.hidden file " [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75017
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73617 in digikam "SRU proposal" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73617
<Lure> digikam is in edgy-proposed, k-d-s is still waiting for archive-admin to publish it
<mhb> Lure: non-published package for k-d-s available?
<Lure> not really, we should wait for pitti (or any other archive-admin) to publish it
<Tonio_> Lure: add the edgy-proposed repo and apt-cache policy maybe ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not have edgy at hand, but ScottK did not get it in -proposed (he got digikam)
<ScottK> It wasn't there.
<Lure> Tonio_: and no note from pitti about upload as for digikam
<ScottK> Also not statused as fix committed.
<Lure> exactly - still 'In Progress'
<Tonio_> yup I'm waiting to be able to upload to released
<Tonio_> I'm having hard time packaging kdepim.... but if it works, that'll be great
<danimo> Tonio_: ping?
<danimo> heya folks
<danimo> imbrandon: ping?
<DaSkreech> Was there to be a Feisty CD released today?
<crimsun> late this week, likely next week
<danimo> Tonio_: ping?
<Tonio_> danimo: yeah ?
<Tm_T> How I did get list of freenode staff online?
<danimo> Tonio_: hi
<danimo> Tonio_: I just committed the .desktop fixes in knetworkmanager to subversion
<danimo> Tonio_: working on some other patches now
<Tonio_> danimo: yes I have a package here including the fixx
<Tonio_> that's the X-DCOP thing right ?
<danimo> Tonio_: no, just spelling
<danimo> Tonio_: but I can't convince configure to find dbus/connection.h
<Tonio_> danimo: ah this one :)
<danimo> Tonio_: and I'm going mad over it
<DaSkreech> crimsun: then basically a two week relelase timeframe till Feisty ships?
<danimo> Tonio_: I talked to thoening and I am trying on ad-hoc network support now
<Tonio_> okay great
<crimsun> DaSkreech: ...in February? 7.04 doesn't release until late April.
<crimsun> Tm_T: /stats p
<danimo> Tonio_: but I installed the libdbus-qt-dev package and still no go
<Tonio_> danimo: if you see something going wrong in my package, please feedback :)
<Tm_T> crimsun: Thanks, found it.
<Tonio_> danimo: hum you have problems building the sources ?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Sorry I meant  new testing Cd every two weeks
<danimo> yes
<Tonio_> danimo: apt-get build-dep knetwormanager
<Lure> danimo: what is the problem with dbus?
<Tonio_> that should do the trick
<DaSkreech> That's what the schedule seems to indicate
<danimo> Tonio_: good point
* Tonio_ rebooting
<crimsun> DaSkreech: I don't know if the schedule is that precise. As you can tell, Herd* have been running a bit later than indicated
<danimo> Tonio_: interesting, depends on libdbus-glib-1-dev
<danimo> Lure: lets see
<Tonio_> danimo: yes it does
<Lure> danimo: there is only glib based dbus
<Lure> qt4 brings also qt mainloop support
<danimo> Tonio_: how so?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Yeah I noticed :) but that's roughly when you want to have a new build?
<danimo> Lure: well, doesn't help me for knetworkmanager
<danimo> Lure: I know the qt4 dbus bindings
<Lure> danimo: what do you want to do?
<danimo> build knm
<Lure> then apt-get build-dep should be enough
<danimo> checking dbus/connection.h usability... no
<danimo> checking dbus/connection.h presence... no
<danimo> checking for dbus/connection.h... no
<danimo> configure: WARNING: You need D-Bus/Qt3 bindings
<danimo> yeah, should
* danimo cleans out configure cache
<Lure> danimo: it might be that recent dbus updates have broken build and we did not notice as knm was built before...
<Lure> very strange though
<danimo> Lure: I am still on edgy
<danimo> Lure: so that's faily unlikely
<Lure> danimo: ok
<danimo> it must be something fairly stupid
<Lure> danimo: try installing libdbus-qt-1-dev
<danimo> Lure: been there, done that
<danimo> if only I wasn't so clueless about autoconf
<Lure> danimo: dpkg -S dbus/connection.h
<danimo> libdbus-qt-1-dev: /usr/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/connection.h
<danimo> it's there, it's just not being detected
<danimo> Lure: really weired
<Lure> danimo: which version of automake/autoconf do you have?
<danimo> autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.60
<danimo> Lure: do you suggest I need a more recent one?
<Lure> danimo: no, it should be fine
<danimo> Lure: I don't get it then, really
<Lure> danimo: me neither
<Lure> :-(
<Lure> danimo: what does PACKAGE_CFLAGS line say - is the include path correct for dbus?
<danimo> Lure: where should that be?
<Lure> it is reported by ./configure couple of lines before dbus/connection.h check
* danimo checks
<danimo> Lure: can't see such a line
<Lure> checking PACKAGE_CFLAGS... -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/hal -I/usr/include/NetworkManager -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include
<Lure> danimo: ^^^ this is feisty
<danimo> Lure: nope
<Lure> danimo: dbus < 1.0 does not work if you are missing -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE
<danimo> Lure: edgy comes with 1.0 afaik
<Lure> danimo: yes, you are right - it landed just in time for release....
* Lure is too long on feisty ;-)
<DaSkreech> Well Grampaing Gorilla is soon upon us :)
<ScottK> Lure: I bet you could get danimo to test the digikam SRU....
<Lure> ScottK: ;-)
<DaSkreech> Hmm wonder what the diff between the old Ubuntu Book and the new one is
<danimo> Lure: config.log has PACKAGE_CFLAGS=''
<danimo> Lure: I am lacking all the .pc files
<danimo> Lure: which ones do you have?
<danimo> Lure: hmm, nevermind
<danimo> Lure: found it! :)
* danimo dances
<danimo> Lure: libnl-dev is missing from the build dependencies of knetworkmanager
<danimo> and yay, netlink causes include trouble
<Riddell> Lure: add it to sources.list and find out :)
<danimo>  /usr/include/netlink/rtnetlink-kernel.h:498: error: __u64 does not name a type
<danimo> wow, great
<ScottK> A question related to Lure's question about finding out what's in -proposed....  When I enabled proposed to test the digikam SRU, there were about a dozen updates there.  Is there a list I can look at to see which bugs they relate to or do I just have to hunt through launchpad package by package?
<danimo> ScottK: SRU?
<ScottK> Stable Release Update
<danimo> ScottK: ah
<danimo> ScottK: such exists?
<Lure> danimo: nice catch - I will talk to Tonio_ to add build-dep with next upload
<danimo> ScottK: I thought it was frowened upon
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Only for important stuff.
<danimo> Lure: well, maybe it has been added as a new dependency lately
<Lure> Riddell: ? talking about sru?
<danimo> Lure: it seems to cause compilation problems, too
<Lure> Riddell: it seems it's waiting for pitti (archive-admin) to accept it into proposed
<ScottK> danimo: See bug 73617 for an example.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73617 in digikam "SRU proposal" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73617
<ScottK> It needs a certain number of people to test and verify it works before it can be released.
<danimo> ScottK: ah, ok
<Lure> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=verification-needed
<ScottK> Lure: Thanks.
<Lure> ScottK: but it does not look like all are there
<ScottK> Agree.
<danimo> Lure: nevermind, the dep is new in svn
<ScottK> Lure: It looks like bug 73617 is tagged correctly.  I wonder why it doesn't appear?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73617 in digikam "SRU proposal" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73617
<Lure> ScottK: report bug in launchpad ;-)
* ScottK will do...
<Lure> ScottK: [23:00]  <pitti> Lure: I'll do some archive admin tomorrow morning
<ScottK> OK.
<Lure> ScottK: this means that k-d-s will probably get in tommorow
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'll be out in the AM, but may be able to test in the afternoon.
<ScottK> Bug me on kubuntu-testers if I don't.
<Riddell> amarok 1.4.5 ready to package
* Riddell e-mails hobbsee and imbrandon
<crimsun> imbrandon agreed to pick up 1.4.5 from hobbsee (time constraints?)
<Riddell> I think it was the other way around
<ScottK> Lure: The LP bug is reported: Bug #82745 - Feel free to confirm it....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82745 in launchpad "Not all tagged bugs show up in when querying by tag" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82745
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-02
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning beagle, do we want to hide the desktop file or simply change the section in kmenu ?
<Tonio_> I think we shouldn't hide it completly since other tools like kio-beagle don't allow to configure it
<Tonio_> kerry does
<Riddell> Tonio_: no idea, what's the issue?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the desktop file is created in a "gnome" section :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll patch the desktop file the way we did with hplip...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope portland project will let kde4 use the same sections than gnome, since this is really a pitty
<Tonio_> no way to install a gtk admin tool that doesn't crap the kmenu....
<Riddell> it's nothing to do with portland, it's just gnome people have to talk to kde people and vice-versa
<Riddell> equally someone needs to look at why KOffice doesn't show up in the gnome menu
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that one of portland goals ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning this, it is probably a matter of "onlyshowin" in teh desktop files
<Riddell> oh, it's because KOffice still uses obsolete applnk menu entries
<Riddell> I'll poke upstream to get it fixed
<Riddell> portland goals are cross desktop interfaces for common actions, menu spec is done elsewhere
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay I thought it was also part of i
<Tonio_> it
<Tonio_> Riddell: another example of the /media folder when nothing is mounted (no floppy or cdrom inserted)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture12.png
<Tonio_> that's ugly and probably strange for the user
<Riddell> ?  I see nothing related there
<Tonio_> why do I have a folder called "cdrom0"
<Tonio_> Riddell: refresh ;)
<Riddell> mm, yes, ugly
<Tonio_> media:/ gives something related to what is mounted only
<Tonio_> and icon names are wau better
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's all the little things that are not reported on launchpad that I have to check for next meeting
<Tonio_> Riddell: 6th build of kdepim today..... my cpu is dead ;)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: done amarok yet?  :)
<ScottK> Lure: The workaround for the LP tagging problem appears to be including which release you are interested in - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/+bugs?field.tag=verification-needed
<Jucato> manchicken: when/how did you receive your @kubuntu.org?!?!
<manchicken> Jucato: It's automatic.
<manchicken> Jucato: If you'll notice, I sent it to your kubuntu.org ;)
<Jucato> whoa
<Jucato> lol it just came in kmail and didn't notice koolness
<imbrandon> hobbsee , crimsun , yea , working on it now actualy
<jdong> well, a first impression of campus internet from leeching off their wifi from a hotel 1.5 miles away....
<jdong> not all that pleasant :D
<jdong> yay for 1Mbit!
<Jucato> moin imbrandon!!! long time no see :)
<imbrandon> Jucato, heya
<bddebian> Any of you kubuntu types going to merge yakuake?
<imbrandon> bddebian, i hadent had plans to but i can if you or no one else wants to
<imbrandon> i need to finish amarok first though
<bddebian> I'm looking at it, I'm just worried about missing anything important :)
<imbrandon> ;)
* Jucato looks at the calendar and realizes he won't make it, even on a crash course...
<bddebian> Jucato: ?
<Jucato> I was planning on learning to package really quick and package kuickshow... but feature freeze is on the 15th...
<bddebian> Ahh :)
* Jucato looks for a project to throw his shiny new @kubuntu.org weight on :)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> Riddell, ping
<zakame> hi all
<Jucato> zakame!!!!
<zakame> yo Jucato
<Jucato> you weren't there when I was grilled :(
<zakame> yeah sorry about that, haven't seen the log yet
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> welcome back to the world of development :P
<zakame> I was never away, just distracted :P
<Jucato> yes you were away... "without a good internet connection" == away :D
<zakame> heh
<zakame> anyway, is there a current wlan app in feisty that can do run-parts on /etc/network/if-* ?
<zakame> it appears that neither wlassistant nor kwlan does that
<ScottK> Here's a question....  When I look at tar files in Konqueror on my Feisty laptop, the file type is in French.  Is that a Tar problem, a Konqueror problem, or a locale problem?  Any ideas?
<orkid> good job on feisty! it's running great here :D
<rideout> i just upgraded to feisty and only have one problem, dbus
<rideout> dbus-uuidgen has an unresolved symbol error
<rideout> anyone have any thoughts? should I report it, or is it just me?
<rideout> the symbol is dbus_internal_do_not_use_create_uuid
<mhb> morning
<Jucato> moin mhb
<Jucato> it's possible to install multiple versions of debootstrap on the same system right?
<Jucato> like debootstrap for dapper, edgy, and feisty?
<Tonio_> morning all :)
<Jucato> moin Tonio_
<Jucato> Tonio_: I need to install the debootstrap debs for dapper and feisty if I want to build pbuilders for them right?
<Tonio_> Jucato: just install pbuilder and sudo pbuilder --create
<Jucato> Tonio_: I'm still on edgy
<Tonio_> should be a dep of pbuilder in fact
<Tonio_> but yeah that's required
<Jucato> so if I'm on edgy, and want to make a feisty pbuilder, I need to install feisty's deboostrap (.deb), together with edgy's?
<Tonio_> Jucato: no just install pbuilder and dbootstrap and then configure pbuilder for feisty and that's it
<Tonio_> aka s/edgy/feisty in /etc/pbuilderrc
<Jucato> ah ok
<Tonio_> then sudo pbuilder --create --override-config
* Jucato is a bit confused by the packaging guide...
<Jucato> thanks. I'll try building one right now
* Jucato crosses his fingers... and toes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've finished the kdepim networkstatus thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: but we'll need to sync the changes with debian, has I have to create a new networkstatus-dev package
<Tonio_> opensuse does it, debian ignores the header files, which are necessary to build knetworkmanager with networkstatus support
<Riddell> Tonio_: what needs changed?
<Tonio_> a few kdepim patches needed to install the header files
<Tonio_> then a new package and .install file to get them
<Tonio_> and also a little change on kdepim-dev.install, another header missing
<Tonio_> Riddell: look at that patch, it'll give you all the keys of what needs changing :
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/54
<Tonio_> in fact the networkstatus debian packaging is incorrect, lots of files are missing
<Tonio_> but presumably because kde has it in the source, but doesn't fully install it (experimental thing probably)
<Tonio_> so networkstatus is there in the code, but needs patching for full install
<Tonio_> once kdepim is okay I'll build knetworkmanager (should be easy) and hopefully all will work like in suse
<Riddell> that's not debian's fault, that's KDE's fault
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup that's what I said
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why we have to merge both patches and packaging changes to debian once it's tested as working
<Lure> Tonio_: should we name the package kde-networkstatus-dev ?
<Tonio_> Lure: that's the way suse does
<Tonio_> maybe we should do the same indeed
<Tonio_> Lure: dunno if debian will accept that change :)
<Tonio_> at the moment I only did a networkstatus-dev package
<Lure> Tonio_: true, there is already networkstatus package - then better leave it as si
<Lure> s/si/is/
<Tonio_> Lure: that's my point too
<Tonio_> Lure: less changes, more chances to be accepted by the mother distro :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll put all the package on my repo if you wanna test toonight
<Tonio_> Lure: 6 days before feature freeze to get that in
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the samba spec, I will not have tie to implement it as samba seems broken on feisty at the moment
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll focu on that networkstatus thing which looks more important in my opinion
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, didn't expect so
<Riddell> agreed
* Tonio_ blames his stupid keyboard
<Tonio_> too many food behind the keys :)
<Lure> Tonio_: you rock!
<Tonio_> Lure: wait to see it working ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: everything is theory at the moment
<Tonio_> Lure: but documentation of patches in rpms is horrible, no way to clearly follow the changes....
<Riddell> should be just patch -p1 < foo.diff  in the .spec file
<Riddell> but maybe suse has some funky way to do this
<Tonio_> Riddell: suse has some normal and reverted patches too
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like their build system can try to patch both ways during the build :) that's nasty isn't it ? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: chances to get a fixed kaffeine for feisty are very little unfortunatelly....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just asked upstream, we'll see when it's released, maybe with a UFV exception...
<Riddell> Tonio_: what's broken?
<Tonio_> konqueror crash
<Tonio_> Riddell: kaffeine team is currently fixing the issue, but looks like it'll not be released before at least 2 month
<Tonio_> maybe we'll be able to provide a last minute inclusion
<Riddell> oh, well kmplayer is a decent enough solution, if kaffeine doesn't get in then it can wait until the next release
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, but that would be better to ship with a all-in-one player only ;)
<Riddell> yes
<danimo> Tonio_: ping?
<Tonio_> danimo: pong
<danimo> Tonio_: are the packages frozen already?
<danimo> Tonio_: I'm having an interesting conversation with the knm guys
<Tonio_> danimo: about ?
<Tonio_> danimo: we can upload changes at the moment, no problem
<danimo> Tonio_: it might be possible to have the vpn plugins working with native kde dialogs
<danimo> Tonio_: and I am implementing ad-hoc networking support as we speak
<danimo> Tonio_: I just need testers, probably by the beginning of next week
<Tonio_> great
<Tonio_> danimo: so ad-hoc doesn't work right ?
<danimo> Tonio_: the problem is two-fold
<danimo> Tonio_: for one, knm doesn't support creating one
<danimo> Tonio_: and secondly, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384033 indicates the backend support is broken
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> well danimo once you have something to test, let me know and I'll put the patches in, so that we can all test this
<Tonio_> I'll have time to drop the patches it that causes issues
<danimo> ok, cool
<danimo> Tonio_: knm has developed a lot
<Tonio_> danimo: is there a stable release coming arround ?
<Jucato> um... question... what if my pbuilder create was abruptly interrupted? will it resume the next time I issue the same command? or do I restart from scratch?
<danimo> Tonio_: did you ever do anything but package from svn?
<Tonio_> danimo: well the current version is build with the only official release
<Tonio_> Jucato: restart with the same command
<danimo> Tonio_: oh, right. there's been a 0.1
<Jucato> ok. thanks
<danimo> but that's like... ancient
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe
<Tonio_> danimo: ancient but stable ;) that's the point
<Tonio_> danimo: it would be interesting to test a svn build
<danimo> Tonio_: but network manager has been kind of a bitch lately
<danimo> Tonio_: if you do so, add libnm-dev to the dep list
<Tonio_> danimo: it is already a builddep
<danimo> Tonio_: and you might need to #define __u64
<Tonio_> danimo: are you talking about builddep or dep ?
<danimo> Tonio_: sorry, not libnm
<danimo> Tonio_: libnl-1
<Tonio_> ah okay
<Tonio_> danimo: I may give a shot but that's not an emergency for feisty as the current version is stable enough
<Tonio_> danimo: what is the global changelog ?
<danimo> Tonio_: "svn log" :)
<Tonio_> danimo: dude that's rude :)
<Tonio_> danimo: I mean did you test it ?
<Tonio_> okay let's svn log then......
<Tonio_> :'(
<danimo> Tonio_: no, I didn't test it. I will do so over the weekend
<danimo> Tonio_: I am talking to thoenig about doing another release
<Tonio_> yeah that would be great :)
<Tonio_> although it'll not be so hard to patch the code for networkstatus with a new release....
<danimo> Tonio_: I think we (kubuntu) should really get involved with this. network manager is not as good and reliable as it should be
<Tonio_> danimo: that's what I'm just working on
<danimo> Tonio_: network status is working in feisty?
<Tonio_> danimo: I'm doing the implementation right now
<danimo> Tonio_: suse must have networkstatus at a recent level
<danimo> Tonio_: or are you doing it differently?
<Tonio_> danimo: I use suse work
<danimo> Tonio_: I just talked with both of the knm main devs
<danimo> Tonio_: I think it would be more helpful if we actually got those patches into svn
<Tonio_> danimo: in fact it was in the code previously but was removed as part of suse work
<danimo> Tonio_: they aready added some suse specialities to svn, added with proper compile conditions
<Tonio_> now networkstatus is in kde svn, yes, we should have that in the code
<Tonio_> eventually as a configure option to activate
<danimo> Tonio_: hmm, not sure what you are trying to say? the knm part was moved to be a patch, but the kde part is in svn now?
<Tonio_> danimo: exactly was I was talking about hehe :)
<Tonio_> danimo: networkstatus is now in kde source right ?
<danimo> Tonio_: the suse specialties are limited to calling modem setup routines sofar :)
<danimo> Tonio_: I think so at least
<Tonio_> the only thing is that it requires a little patch to install headers files
<danimo> Tonio_: can you join #knetworkmanager ?
<Tonio_> otherwise knm cannot be compiled with the networkstatus patch
<Tonio_> danimo: sure
<Tonio_> Lure: it works ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: at least for kmail/kontact
<Tonio_> Lure: when I start it and knetworkmanager is disconnected, no error message
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe :)
<Tonio_> let's test with kopete
<Tonio_> danimo: do you know if there is something to activate for kopete to deal with networkstatus ?
<Tonio_> a patch or configure option ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: could you check this dialog, tell me what you think : http://enhance-it.dk/logout-pre.png
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ouch, very gnomish !!!!!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: missing the cancel button, but that will come
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I know, I stole the icons from gnome ;)
<danimo> no idea
<Tonio_> well it's not bad, but I wonder what will our kde users think about this :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion ?
<danimo> what's so bad about the current logout dialog?
<_StefanS_> danimo: its ugly and outdated for one. :)
<Tonio_> danimo: nothing, just to try something different
<_StefanS_> IMHO
<danimo> Me thinks the logout dialog should ideally only contain "switch user", "sleep mode" and "shutdown"
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I like it :)
<Riddell> danimo: too many small buttons
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: about the hybernate stuff, is that only comming to the windows when you use a laptop ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks :) - thats one positive vote :)
<Riddell> danimo: which sleep mode?  what if you want to log out?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: It will autodetect that
<Tonio_> Riddell: networkstatus works for knetworkmanager and kdepim :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that rocks !!
<Riddell> Tonio_: what happens if you're not using network-manager?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thanks for the fix on knetworkmanager btw !
<danimo> Riddell: simply, suspend to ram if the bios is capable of handling it correctly, and go to hibernation if the computer hasn't been used for a certain time
<danimo> Riddell: a user really won't care
<_StefanS_> danimo: that was a discussion somewhere, wasn't it ?
<RadiantFire> I feel like chiming in with my 2c, several people I know find the picture in the current logout dialog to be most entertaining, and enjoy seeing it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: to me the "end session for  joe" should be the window title
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Yes, that was the plan also.
<danimo> _StefanS_: yeah, search on joelonsoftware.com
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing, it just works the way it worked before, as nothing changes the networkstatus
<_StefanS_> danimo: think it was a good idea just to have sleep, that why I remembered it :)
<danimo> _StefanS_: they were discussing the vista logout dialoge, since microsoft basically fucked up about it
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me test to confirm
<_StefanS_> danimo: ah yes
<danimo> _StefanS_: point it: it requires more work from the kernel devs
<danimo> which just don't seem to care about desktop usage
<_StefanS_> danimo: yea.. the suspend/hibernate thing is far from good shape in the current kernels
<_StefanS_> danimo: can't think it would be so hard to make work properly.
<danimo> a blacklist for suspend to ram would be enough already
<danimo> _StefanS_: same here
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed, it just works the way it did before, error message on connection while offline without knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's nice ;)
<danimo> but then again: I'm not a kernel hacker
<Tonio_> Riddell: just kopete seems to need something and that's okay
<_StefanS_> danimo: me neither ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got an idea of what icons that I should use for that dialog ?
<danimo> _StefanS_: suspend2 is supposed to be a lot better, but ubuntu still doesn't have it
<_StefanS_> danimo: yep lets see about that.. suspend works only for me 1/3 of the times
<danimo> I'm fairly bitter on that topic
<danimo> _StefanS_: same here, and suspend to ram doesn't work at all
<danimo> _StefanS_: seems to be a lot better on suse though
<_StefanS_> danimo: but then again, hibernate and suspend is problematic on windows too in some configurations
<Tonio_> danimo: I agree concerning suspend2, that's way better
<_StefanS_> danimo: suse has hacked the kernels black and blue, like redhat did some years ago
<_StefanS_> danimo: cant stand suse
<Tonio_> danimo: I think suse uses kpowermanager right ?
<_StefanS_> it does.
<Tonio_> so it is better, on certain config
<Tonio_> and worse on some others....
<_StefanS_> I agree on the interface being too complex though
<Tonio_> there is no perfect solution on that point
<_StefanS_> nope probably not
<Tonio_> it depends on the system you use
<_StefanS_> anyways, should I continue on that logout dialog ?
<Tonio_> sometimes powermanager deals better, sometimes acpi-support is nicer
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes, please
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how about the text in the window title ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: will change that
<Tonio_> thanks ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what you see here is just my test-pet-project
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: have to insert into the actual ksmserver ;)
<Tonio_> is there a suse devel chan somewhere ?
<danimo> Tonio_: what does powermanager do?
<Tonio_> I'll like to ask for kopete + networkstatus
<Tonio_> danimo: powersave, sorry
<danimo> Tonio_: I think thoenig also works on the powerstuff at suse
* _StefanS_ just submitted the danish translation for KPowersave to Danny
<Tonio_> danimo: yes he does
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Which icons should I use, do you have any pointers there ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Maybe I can find some crystal stuff
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope, but for icons, you can ping kwwii
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: goody
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: he is the canonical artwork master
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: magician
<Tonio_> and also a wonderfull guy (even if american ^^)
* _StefanS_ just draws advanced matchstick men when really concentrating
<Tonio_> kwwii: forget this please ! :-)
<mhb> Tonio_: americans are more popular around here (Czech Rep.) than french, by the way :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: yes ;) that's just a private joke between kwwii and I :)
<_StefanS_> well I'm off again
<Tonio_> mhb: french don't have ANY problems with american PEOPLE
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I left some information for kwwii, so maybe he will get back eventually
<Tonio_> we have issues with the government :)
<Tonio_> that's not the same at all
<_StefanS_> cu guys
<kwwii> Tonio_: lol
<Tonio_> too many people beleive french are purelly anti-american, which is absolutly false
<Tonio_> mhb: all americans I've seen in my life were wonderfull persons :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: ah you just missed stefanS
<Tonio_> kwwii: can you look at his work, that sounds nice except he uses gnome icons
<Tonio_> kwwii: shouldn't be hard to kdeize them right ? :)
<mhb> Tonio_: I don't have anything against french people either
<Tonio_> mhb: well our politics are assholes too :)
<Tonio_> mhb: you should, lots of french are really bastards (and that's not a joke)
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, he gave me a screenshot and asked for icons
<kwwii> I'll see what I can do
<Riddell> kwwii: he doesn't need icons
<Tonio_> kwwii: you rock
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah that's what he asked no ?
<mhb> Tonio_: czechs are worse ... when I visited Paris the czech agency promised a three star hotel but put us in a place where even the bed and sheets were dirty
<Riddell> if/when he actually implements it, it'll be a patch to ksmserver and the icons will all be there
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah cool :)
<mhb> Tonio_: sorry about the off-topic stuff :o) I'll get right back to work :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll finish the kopete thing today so that we'll all be able to test this we on my repo
<Tonio_> maybe it just needs rebuild....
<Riddell> herd is out, freeze is over!
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: when that is done, I'll finish the new kds and then start debugging
<Tonio_> I hope to succeed in the networkstatus, that would be so cool :)
<Riddell> Czessi: amarok 1.4.5 you say?
<Czessi> Riddel: yes
<Riddell> Czessi: imbrandon said he was working on it
<Czessi> Riddel: ok
<Czessi> +l ;)
<Riddell> Czessi: he pinged me late last night so either he finished it or he had some problem, we'll need to wait for him to reappear to find out
<Czessi> Riddell: we need a newer version of libgpod (0.4.2) for ipod support and the binary.patch must be fexed
<Riddell> binary.patch?
<crimsun> Czessi: / Riddell: it's blocked on the actual promotion of eyed3 to main (MIR has been approved)
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning kopete, only groupwise works with networkstatus at the moment, confirmed by a suse guy
<Tonio_> Riddell: so let's consider implementation over
<Czessi> Riddell: debian/patches/some-binaries-in-usr-lib.patch
<Riddell> crimsun: new libgpod is?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the only solution is to patch all the protocols to inherit properties from managedconnectionaccount
<Tonio_> Riddell: sounds hard job :/
<Riddell> Tonio_: but it's still useful for kdepim no?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: patching doesn't seem that hard, maybe Lure can have a look if I give him the infos
<Tonio_> Riddell: and yes it works perfectly with kdepim
<Riddell> Tonio_: why pass it back to lure?  can't you do it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's c++ code, and not a one line patch :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we maybe can do it together, but that'll be too technical for my patching abilities :)
<Tonio_> according to the suse guy, that's quite easy to do, just that he only did it work what he uses
<Tonio_> but quite easy for him means a nightmare for me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: passing back to Lure is also because he seems interested in that :)
<Tonio_> Lure: would you be interested helping me on that point ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: want me to upload to ubuntu or do you prefer to test deeply ?
<Riddell> oh, pass back the kopete stuff, right
<Riddell> Tonio_: upload patched kdepim and network status?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I'm done with the packaging, it works, the needed stuff is pure coding :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, kdepim and knetworkmanager
<Riddell> Tonio_: upload away :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<nixternal> are we ready for the next Herd release yet? Herd 10?
<nixternal> p
<nixternal> ;p
<Riddell> I hope not
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> boo
<Jucato> hi bddebian! hi nixternal
<bddebian> Hi nixternal, Jucato :-)
<nixternal> hola Jucato
<nixternal> hola bddebian
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato is taking a crash course on packaging...
<nixternal> hola senior Riddell :)
<bddebian> Jucato: w00t :-)
<nixternal> Jucato: each one of my packages crash
* Tonio_ seems to smell....
<Riddell> hi nixternal, thanks for doing the Herd 3 page
<Tonio_> hola Jucato !!
* nixternal hands Tonio_ either Beano or a bar of soap
<Jucato> nixternal: I think you meant seor Riddell?
<bddebian> haha
<nixternal> no problem Riddell, I am starting the Herd 4 page now
<Tonio_> hey nixternal :)
<nixternal> hiya Tonio_
<Jucato> hi Tonio_! :)
<nixternal> this is starting to look like the intro to a mob meeting
<Jucato> lol
* n8k99_ dusts off his pinstripe suit
<nixternal> zoot suit!
<nixternal> alrighty, Herd 4 page is ready to go
* nixternal has to take the dog out and it is freeeezing -15'C right now :(
<Riddell> you're too fast for us!
* nixternal can't wait for Mexico
<n8k99_> YAY!!!
<nixternal> better to get it started now and work on it the next 12 or 13 days, instead of like the Ubuntu side who does it the day before
<bddebian> heh
<Jucato> nixternal: wow!! it's 26C here and it's already freezing...
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> 26C is like HOT
<nixternal> ok, doggy is crying for me, brb :)
<Jucato> in a tropical country, it's not :)
<Jucato> hi manchicken!
<manchicken> Howdy.
<Tonio_> hi manchicken
<manchicken> howdy
<Jucato> hi
<manchicken> (sorry Tonio_, my response was a little slow
* Jucato waits for nixternal to return
<nixternal> heh, I just sat down a minute ago
<nixternal> I got caught up watching Oprah
<Jucato> heh ok. let me not take you away from Dr. Oprah :)
<nixternal> oh, she is over with now
<Jucato> nixternal: I was just wondering... what about doing a sort of release notes/changelogs thing for Feisty's release? something document most of the big changes in one page?
<manchicken> Oprah?
<nixternal> It will be done, but I am not sure if the Doc team will be doing it or if it will be apart of the Ubiquity Slideshow Project
<manchicken> *cough*WEIRD*cough*
<nixternal> yes manchicken, Oprah
* Jucato remembers user complaints about not being informed about changes like hidden files, dash, etc.
<Riddell> nixternal: it should be on a webpage somewhere
<nixternal> I know it is, I used to not be able to stand her, but now I can't stop watching
<Riddell> nixternal: probably kubuntu.org
<nixternal> it must be an "age" thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload kds
<nixternal> Riddell: rockin', I have the kubuntu-www checkout, so when the time comes I can whip that up of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do we do with fonts as sans serif bugs ?
<Tonio_> should we switch back to dejavu sans ?
<nixternal> monospace :)
* Jucato suddenly remembers a scary pic of nixternal in chi.ubuntu-us.org... 
<nixternal> oh lord, scary?
<Jucato> hehe I forgot the link
<Jucato> well not really scary :P
<nixternal> whew
<Riddell> Tonio_: what bug is that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: sans serif doesn't render correctly
<nixternal> OK, I need to go through marshmallows at the TV, Rosie O'Pig is on
<nixternal> brb
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is supposed to "clone" dejavu, but renders like arial
<Tonio_> Riddell: ubuntu considers switching to dejavu, so I think we should do the same (what we did with dapper)
<Tonio_> kwwii: can you confirm the sans-serif issue ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture13.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you can see there is a bug, clearly....
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks fine to me
<Riddell> CKJ doesn't work with dejavu properly
<Tonio_> Riddell: that looks fine to you ? it's fuzzy, horrible !
<Tonio_> Riddell: compare to  http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture14.png
<Tonio_> that looks normal
<Tonio_> same as edgy and dapper
<Tonio_> Riddell: bitstream vera sans maybe ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like a dejavu clone
<Tonio_> I wonder what ubuntu uses as the default.....
<mhb> Tonio_: we already discussed the fonts at one time, didn't we?
<mhb> yes, it is ugly
<Tonio_> mhb: the current default sans serif ? yes
<mhb> and there is a bug about it
<Tonio_> mhb: that's not normal, there is a bug with sans-serif, it should look like dejavu
<Tonio_> same appearance
<nixternal> I know the current fonts I see on my Feisty machine are very small and hard to read
<Tonio_> honnestly wa cannot release with fuzzy and crappy fonts....
<Tonio_> nixternal: what is it ? sans-serif ?
<nixternal> I am booting it up now to look
<mhb> Tonio_: bug 78209
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78209 in fontconfig "[feisty]  Bad fonts with the latest Feisty upgrade " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78209
<Tonio_> yup
<mhb> Tonio_: that is what you mean, right?
<Tonio_> mhb: looks like no change for gnome, only kde
<Tonio_> mhb: what does gnome use as the default ?
<mhb> Tonio_: yes, but it is a fontconfig issue
<Tonio_> mhb: true, but we shoulduse the same fonts than gnome then !
<mhb> bug 81608
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81608 in kubuntu-default-settings "Please use DejaVu Sans Condensed as the default font" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81608
<Tonio_> that's not decided
<mhb> true
<Tonio_> and there is a bug in kde which makes it impossible to select the "condensed" version
<Tonio_> mhb: as the font name is the same, kde only shows the first
<Tonio_> sounds stupid but I have to report this
<Tonio_> the point is "what does gnome use as the default ?"
<mhb> Tonio_: yes, I noticed that
<mhb> Tonio_: the bug number was not the answer to your question, but it somehow relevant
<Tonio_> mhb: previously condensed was a different font
<Tonio_> now it is a style
<Tonio_> and kde looks like bugging when parsing the styles
<manchicken> nixternal: Don't worry, I'll get you help.
<manchicken> nixternal: It'll be okay.
<mhb> Tonio_: by the way, can you check something for me? It's also a related thing. When you open Adept with "correct" (DejaVu) fonts, does Adept use them?
<Tonio_> mhb: no since adept uses the root profile :)
<mhb> Tonio_: oh
<Tonio_> so it has to be changed as root
<Tonio_> mhb: that's why I want to fix the default :)
<mhb> Tonio_: furthermore, Kopete doesn't use them (because the default is set differently perhaps)
<Tonio_> mhb: yes there are several settings
<Tonio_> the point is I can't get the f**king information
<Tonio_> Tonio_: #ubuntu+1 for Fiesty support
<Tonio_> that's the answer I get
<Tonio_> and on ubuntu+1 I just get ignored........
<mhb> Tonio_: I would tell you only if I had ubuntu installed :o(
<Tonio_> everytime I have to ask something on #ubuntu or #kubuntu, they just ignore or simply shit on me...... everytime
* Tonio_ gets bored
<Tonio_> and those guys will complain if that's not fixed......
<mhb> Tonio_: they never help me either ... it's because you have not the most usual questions I guess
<Tonio_> mhb: "what is your default font" shouldn't be that hard
<Tonio_> http://thestonepedo.dyndns.org/images/Font_Feisty.png
<Tonio_> looks like we don't have this one.....
<Tonio_> mhb: do you have it on your desktop ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's our bug then, we should s/Sans Serif/Sans/
<mhb> Tonio_: nothing named "Sans" here
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that I can't see the font...
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have Sans on your computer ?
<Tonio_> I can't seem to find it
<Riddell> I don't
<Riddell> how confusing
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes........
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe kde hides the font as the same bug we have with "condensed" fonts...
<Tonio_> I don't exactly what happens but we really have to check this
<Tonio_> sans serif -> broken
<Tonio_> condensed -> invisible
<Tonio_> sans -> missing
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's quite a lot of problems :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I remember the problem appeared after a fontconfig update
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying with the edgy version
<kwwii> I am not running fesity, so I cannot tell if there is a problem
<Riddell> Tonio_: no new kicker layout?
<Tonio_> Riddell: oups I forgot :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll prepare a new upload :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was focussed on networkstatus and forgot :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: do you have the Sans font on your computer ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: yes
<kwwii> but I have set all my fonts to dejavu
<Tonio_> kwwii: Sans or Sans-Serif ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: I have Sans-Serif, but not Sans on feisty
<kwwii> ahhh, Sans Serif it says
<kwwii> good point
<Tonio_> kwwii: okay
<snikker> why if i run an fltk app with kdesu, i can't read the text, but only scrambled chars?
<nixternal> sorry Tonio_, I am checking now what I have
<Tonio_> tried to rebuild fontconfig, that doesn't help....
<Tonio_> no bug reports........ I can't understand
<nixternal> Tonio_: Sans Serif
<Tonio_> nixternal: thanks
<Tonio_> I don't understand why sans serif is broken on feisty.....
<nixternal> I remember this same issue through Dapper and Edgy development as well
<Tonio_> I'm cleaning my profile of any .font* thing, we'll see if there is a difference
<mhb> Tonio_: nope
<Tonio_> no change.
<mhb> Tonio_: I installed Feisty fresh and it has the Sans Serif renderred incorrectly
<mhb> Tonio_: this bug is one of the reasons why I haven't started telling all testers to migrate to Feisty
<Tonio_> ah !!!!!!
<Tonio_> I have something !
<Tonio_> lcoate language-selector.conf -> fails
<mhb> Tonio_: please do tell .o)
<Tonio_> cat /etc/fonts/conf.avail/52-languageselector.conf
<Tonio_> this file is created by  the patch : 02_ubuntu_fonts_conf.patch
<Tonio_> that may explain the problem
<Tonio_> kwwii: do you have a file language-selector.conf on your computer ?
<Tonio_> kwwii: if yes can you send it to me please ? :)
<Riddell> that's for changes made by language seletor
<Riddell> should be fine to be missing by default
<Tonio_> ah okay.....
<Tonio_> then I'm lost....
<Tonio_> well that a bug, no emergency, but I'd like to understand
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the missing fonts, that's kde issue, I'll report the bug toonight
<Riddell> Tonio_: missing Sans font?
<Riddell> Tonio_: does gnome have a Sans Serif font?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it might be a qt issue
<mhb> Sans is no name of a proper font, I guess
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm installing ubuntu-desktop to be sure
<mhb> it's just a label
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I can confirm there is a bug, especially with dejavu
<Tonio_> we are missing styles, all "condensed" ones"
<mhb> I'm no font expert, but it's just an indication of the fact that the font has no serifs
<Riddell> mhb: yes, it's an alias from fontconfig or something
<mhb> but OTOH, I don't understand why KDE and GNOME has those aliases different
<Tonio_> well I'll install ubuntu-desktop and we('ll see ;)
* mhb has installed ubuntu-desktop during the discussion
<mhb> Tonio_: anything specific to check?
<kwwii> Tonio_: cannot find that file
<Tonio_> mhb: remove .gtk_qt_engine_rc  .gtkrc-2.0 in your profile and open a gnome session :)
<Tonio_> mhb: then try to find out what is exactly the font used
<Tonio_> I'll do that if you cannot
<Tonio_> kwwii: thanks :)
<mhb> Tonio_: I'll try it
<Riddell> I can't even work out what that Sans Serif font would be an alias for
<mhb> got it
<mhb> DejaVu Sans Book
<mhb> it's totally the same
<mhb> "Sans" is an alias for that
<Riddell> I don't have that listed
<mhb> Riddell: in Kubuntu me neither
<sebas> Riddell: Who is Brian Murray?
<sebas> He's guidance-bugtriaging, and I think I've never seen the name before.
<Riddell> sebas: Canonical's new bug triage dude
<Riddell> mhb: where do you see it then?
<sebas> Ah, that figures
<Riddell> sebas: and he's a KDE user :)
<mhb> Riddell: GNOME font dialogue
<sebas> Riddell: Good :-)
<Riddell> mhb: sounds like KDE is hiding a lot of fonts
<Riddell> or qt more likely
<sebas> It felt like suddenly someone comes along and picks up annoying work from me, gooood :>
<Riddell> sebas: bdmurray in #ubuntu-devel if you feel the need to give him a hug
<Tonio_> Riddell: I assume dejavu sans book and dejavu sans are the same font
<sebas> Riddell: I'll do so when I'm not about to run out, thanks for the information
<Riddell> Tonio_: they look different (otherwise you wouldn't be having this problem :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I don't have any problem with dejavu sans
<Tonio_> I have an issue with sans-serif
<Tonio_> which makes sense since it is not the same than Sans
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact we should change to dejavu sans to stay sync with gnome
<Riddell> Tonio_: not all locales use dejavu though (CKJ)
<Riddell> that's why we changed to Sans Serif
<Tonio_> hum, I understand this....
<Riddell> when you use language selector to change to a CJK locale it changes fontconfig with the file you were talking about earlier to use something else for Sans
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, well we have time to find a solution :)
<Tonio_> features is more important at the moment
<toma> when was the upstream version freeze again?
<Riddell> thursday
<Riddell> toma: why?
<toma> Riddell: i wanted to release mailody 0.4.0 this weekend originally, but i might want to do some more testing...
<Riddell> anytime up until thursday is fine
<Lure> Tonio_: sorry, was completely busy at work
<Riddell> and even after that is possible, but it's more difficult
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, I will work on kopete - I think we can get this in even after feature freeze
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^ is this correct?
<Lure> Tonio_: I need to get my act together and refactor ksmserver patch to support also keyboard shortcuts for suspend/hibernate first
<Riddell> Lure: it would need approval from the release dude
<Riddell> but I imagine it would be fine if it's just making a patch that already exists more complete
<Lure> Riddell: will do my best to get it before, but you never know (busy days, busy nights....)
<Riddell> sure, don't get burned out :)
<kwwii> birthday dinner, bye all
<Lure> Riddell: no worry, my kids take care of that ;-)
<Lure> kwwii: your birthday?
<kwwii> Lure: yepp, 36 today
<Riddell> happy birthday kwwii!
<Lure> kwwii: congrats! and have an nice party!
<kwwii> thanks, I will
<Jucato> nixternal: http://www.flickr.com/photos/14577991%40N00/200083773/
<nixternal> ahh, my beach shirt!
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> that was the scary pic :P
<nixternal> I was in the middle of talking
<Jucato> hehe apparently :)
<bddebian> WHOA, someone almost as old as me??  Happy B-Day kwwii!
* ScottK thinks bddebian is a youngster then....
<bddebian> Dirt? :-)
<bddebian> I'll be 37 in March
* ScottK remembers being 37 (am 44 now).
<bddebian> Whoa, ScottK!!
<bddebian> We're old timers in this crowd :)
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> Back when I was in college there wasn't anything like this.
<Tonio_> Lure: no issue with feature freeze, the feature is already implemented :)
<Lure> Tonio_: not kopete...
<Lure> Tonio_: and konversation...
<Lure> Tonio_: we need to do MIR for networkstatus, right?
<danimo> Tonio_: why is there no network-manager-openvpn for edgy?
<Vincent_k> I have a question regarding madwifi in feisty, I removed the restricted modules and installed madwifi svn, everything seems to work except that I cant connect to my ap
<manchicken> don't do that.
<Riddell> Lure: not if it's part of kdepim
<Lure> Riddell: but binary is in universe...
<Riddell> Lure: just need to ask for a promotion then
<Riddell> Lure: it's only the source package that needs main inclusion review, and kdepim is already in main
<Lure> Riddell: ok, great
<Lure> Riddell: just open bug and subscribe archive-team?
<Tonio_> danimo: I think nobody took care of the package :)
<Riddell> Lure: it needs to be in anastacia first
<Riddell> Lure: so something needs to depend on it
<Tonio_> danimo: I wanted to work on this but that's gnome stuff, so..... ^^
<Riddell> Tonio_: it is?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Lure> Riddell: ok, so we need to test first, then you can add it to kubuntu-meta, right?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no kde frontend for this, you can launch it via knm, but that's gnome only stuff...
<Lure> Tonio_: I have seen in svn that knm got some vpn support
<danimo> Tonio_: it's backend agnostic, at least it should be
<Lure> Tonio_: native, no gtk...
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, it integrated with the gnome components
<danimo> Tonio_: as I said, there is a kde frontend to it now
<danimo> Tonio_: the current packages just package gtk+backend together
<Tonio_> danimo: yes now but not on the current release
<Riddell> Lure: sure
<danimo> for no good reason
<Tonio_> danimo, Lure: with version 0.1 afair
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe we should go with svn until 0.2 is released
<Tonio_> Lure: maybe, but we have lots of patches now, I hope we'll be able to port all of them
<Tonio_> Lure: I can make a point with thimo
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll discuss with him next week, and give a test
<Tonio_> Lure: then maybe we hopefully can package the vpn components
<Tonio_> at the moment knm only give the possibility to launch the gnome frontends for openvpn, and that's eveil because it uses gnome keyring
<Lure> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps is this ok for tracking flagship apps for inclusion?
<Lure> Riddell: I am not sure about the page name though....
<Riddell> Lure: ah, I was just about to ask.. :)
<Riddell> page name is fine
<Riddell> well...  it's wiki.Kubuntu.org!
<Lure> Riddell: ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: I am used to wiki.ubuntu.com...
* Riddell adds KOffice
<Lure> Riddell: should we add Status column (In progress, To late for feisty...)
<Lure> s/To/Too/
<Riddell> Lure: go ahead
<Lure> seaLne, imbrandon: if you want to add more data about amarok / k3b: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps
<_StefanS_> hi
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I've sent you the patch. What do you need under debian/patches ?
<Riddell> the patch :)
<Riddell> that looks fine, I'll test it in a bit
<_StefanS_> Riddell: goody
<_StefanS_> I was thinking... right now there's isn't an option for defaulting to the standard logout. Do we need that ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it would be nice
<Lure> _StefanS_: you are working on logout dialog?
<_StefanS_> yep
<Lure> _StefanS_: then I will wait for your patch before refactoring HAL stuff
<_StefanS_> Lure: whats your deadline on that?
<_StefanS_> Lure: I will be done within this weekend. Maybe tonight, if things behave.
<Lure> _StefanS_: I need to finish it before Wed (feature freeze + probably going on long weekend vacation)
<_StefanS_> Lure: should be done long before that. What is the HAL stuff about ? just curious
<Lure> _StefanS_: you can drop me a patch on lure @ kubuntu dot org and I can test it here
<_StefanS_> Lure: alright.
<Lure> _StefanS_: we have this patch for Suspend/Hibernate buttons which use HAL. Now I need to refactor it (move most of HAL specific code) out of shutdown dialog into main code in order to implement also keyboard shortcuts
<Lure> KubuntuFeistyLaptop page has more info
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<_StefanS_> by the way, did you notice slow boot on feisty if you have only wireless ?
<_StefanS_> its a dhcp timeout
<Riddell> Lure: I wouldn't block that on _StefanS_'s stuff, he's doing purely look and feel changes
<_StefanS_> true
<Lure> Riddell: ok, so it is just dialog change?
<_StefanS_> Lure: yes
<_StefanS_> just to mimic other *ubuntu's
<mhb> what dialog?
* mhb is curious
<_StefanS_> mhb: logout
<mhb> _StefanS_: wow
<_StefanS_> mhb: shutdown dialog if you will
<mhb> _StefanS_: I really wanted to do that myself
<mhb> _StefanS_: thanks
<_StefanS_> mhb: :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: but I wouldn't have time before feature freeze
<_StefanS_> mhb: I'll make it
<mhb> _StefanS_: you know, I even made a mockup before Edgy was out
<_StefanS_> mhb: oh ? you would happen to have some icons for it ?
<_StefanS_> would/wouldnt
* Lure just built kernel *package* for the first time - it took more than a day + 10 GB of disk space ;-)
* Lure forgot about all variants of kernel package ;-)
<mhb> _StefanS_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Kubuntu-Edgy-Ideas?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=shutdown-edgy1.png
<mhb> _StefanS_: no, I used the oxygen ones before
<mhb> _StefanS_: do you have a screenshot handy?
<_StefanS_> mhb: ah, here's the current "test" from me http://enhance-it.dk/logout-pre.png
<_StefanS_> was just writing as you asked ;)
<mhb> _StefanS_: thanks
<_StefanS_> dont mind the windowborder, its for testing only.
<mhb> _StefanS_: has kwwii seen your work?
<_StefanS_> mhb: I wrote him 5-6 hrs ago, but he hasn't answered
<Riddell> it's his birthday
<Riddell> he'll be getting drunk or something
<_StefanS_> ah :)
<mhb> Riddell: I don't think he would do that in front of the kids :o)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: argh I saw my patch clashes with debian/patches/kubuntu_76_ksmserver_suspend.diff, in the hal stuff
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'll redo it if you want
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I had just noticed the same thing
<mhb> what I'd love is a consistent dialog for logging in / logging out / locked desktop
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its debuild -nc and then modify the stuff i figure (?)
<Lure> _StefanS_: that is mine patch ;-)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: depends on what you're doing
<Riddell> _StefanS_: make -f debian/rules apply-patches
<Riddell> will apply the existing patches
<Riddell> take a copy of it
<Lure> _StefanS_: it adds Suspend and Hibernate buttons
<Riddell> make changes
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thats exactly what i was after
<Riddell> diff -urN old new
<_StefanS_> Lure: I noticed ;) - HAL stuff also
<Lure> _StefanS_: HAL stuff will move out to one of the other classes - only button stuff will stay
<_StefanS_> Lure: oh, yea
<mhb> _StefanS_: oh, the dialog lacks a visible way to close itself, by the way
<_StefanS_> mhb: yea i know, i will add a cancel button in the lower right
<mhb> _StefanS_: also it needs a lot of polishing
<mhb> _StefanS_: colours of borders, size of the squares, etc
<_StefanS_> mhb: ofcourse ;) - I will get back in here for feedback on that
<mhb> _StefanS_: you don't happen to use Polyester widget style, do you?
<_StefanS_> mhb: QtCurve
<mhb> _StefanS_: it is (most likely) going to be default in Feisty
<_StefanS_> mhb: polyester, isn't that the comic pastel stuff
* _StefanS_ is checking kde-look
<mhb> _StefanS_: I'm not sure how much is your work influenced by the widget style - but we must make sure it works well with it
<_StefanS_> mhb: I'll install it
<_StefanS_> mhb: ah I have actually hosted a mirror for mart that makes it. I used it once
<_StefanS_> mhb: sometime back
<_StefanS_> think I asked him to add "doubleclick" close on the windows
<_StefanS_> like plastik
<Riddell> _StefanS_: where did you get this patch from again?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20652, updated here: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=22557
<mhb> _StefanS_: I think you mistake window decoration for widget style
<_StefanS_> mhb: probably :) - I always have
<mhb> _StefanS_: widget style - buttons & stuff
<mhb> _StefanS_: window decoration - the top of the window - close, minimize etc. buttons
<mhb> _StefanS_: I meant the buttons, menus, listboxes, etc.
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes I know
<_StefanS_> mhb: maybe I should get some sleep
<mhb> _StefanS_: sure :o)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I might aswell implement that default/shadow fade while i'm redoing that patch
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it doesn't need to be configurable from the GUI necessarily, just a kconfig check
<_StefanS_> Riddell: okay, I'll do that.
<_StefanS_> hope I dont get confused as with the window deco and style hehe
<_StefanS_> not easy when you have a little girl waking up 2-3 times every night
* _StefanS_ sips some more coffee
<mhb> _StefanS_: will you get the feature ready for feature freeze/ herd 4 ?
<_StefanS_> yep certainly, I really want to help out on this, so I'm devoting most of my weekend to this. Just like I used some of my workday today to hack. IBM which I work for, can afford that ;)
<Riddell> ssh, don't say that too loudly :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I have flexible working hours, so its no problem
<mhb> staying in a channel like this can really pump a lot of optimism into you
<Riddell> YEAH, WE'RE FEELING PUMPED!
<Tm_T> Stop pumping me, perv!
* Tm_T hides
<mhb> it's good to see you have a good mood, you two :o)
<manchicken> Oooh....
<manchicken> mhb: It's because they're excited the Chicago Bears are in the super bowl.
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> Hopefully win32 with vmware runs this xubuntu well.  I can't stand living in windows anymore.
<manchicken> I'm about to stab my eyes out with my mouse's USB adaptor.
* _StefanS_ has to use windows because of lotus notes and AT&T's lame dialer
<_StefanS_> Riddell: compiling kdebase now, hopefully the patch works :)
<_StefanS_> now why does konsole scroll so damn slow.. maybe because the screen gets cleared everytime stuff is written to it.. jeez
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Do you run kubuntu on vmware in windows?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: nope not currently
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I run kubuntu on kubuntu using vmware now though
<_StefanS_> and windows and stuff
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I've got kubuntu running on my personal machine... but work requires a shitty windows-only VPN.
<_StefanS_> same prob here
<_StefanS_> installed a proxy though, that will allow most stuff to work from my linux machine
<manchicken> They force me to run this firewall on it that locks stuff out.
<_StefanS_> hmm i run a firewall too, but havent check why it actually works
<_StefanS_> stupid windoze
<manchicken> Either way, xubuntu is installing quite nicely.
<manchicken> I get to use GNU even though I'm being forced to use windows.
<_StefanS_> manchicken: yea I guess you use cygwin as well
<_StefanS_> manchicken: mediocre solution, but works ok in most cases
<manchicken> I used cygwin.
<manchicken> It just isn't getting the job done anymore.
<_StefanS_> naw, but sometimes you really need some of the shell functionality for sorting out stuff. And over vpn i really hate moving data back and forth when sorting lists and such
<_StefanS_> depends on your needs really
<manchicken> I want multiple desktops and sloppy focus.
<manchicken> xfce is ROCKING.
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<Tm_T> ;)
<manchicken> I'm not going to run a real DE in this vmware on the windows.
<manchicken> I love my KDE, and I'm using it on my own machines.
<manchicken> But for my work lappy, they force me to run windows.
<manchicken> xubuntu in vmware is rocking my world for that.
<Tm_T> Yu.
<_StefanS_> mhb: I was wondering.. who's deciding that Polyester is going to be default in kubuntu ?
<Riddell> kwwii
<_StefanS_> hmm.. I think you would be a lot better off using QtCurve as it integrates nicely into Gnome apps
<_StefanS_> Style is more clean IMHO
<Riddell> yo abattoir, I heard you've been talking to cjwatson about getting qt 4 oem-installer into feisty?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will test the shadow fade with settings in a few moments.. crossing fingers :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: I don't want to disappoint you, but he knows about QtCurve and he considered that, AFAIK
<mhb> _StefanS_: it's also hard to change that back since we have a MIR pending
<_StefanS_> mhb: Ok, he might have his reasons - atleast he checked what was out there.
<_StefanS_> MIR?
<mhb> _StefanS_: (Main Inclusion Report - we're trying to get Polyster into our main repository so that we can use it in Kubuntu as default)
<_StefanS_> ah
<elcuco> QtCurve is SWEET
<elcuco> however it has serious issues in RTL languages.
<_StefanS_> it is, and does wonders for unifying looks
<_StefanS_> hmm maybe
<elcuco> not maybe, trust me ;-)
<_StefanS_> okay ;)
<_StefanS_> have you brought that to mart's attention ?
<_StefanS_> although I think he's doing a qt4 port actually
<_StefanS_> and busy on that
<elcuco> i tried fixing it myself, but that code is ugly, there are some parts of the code shared between the gtk and qt backednds
<_StefanS_> ow..
<elcuco> so i just asked him to do this, and he fixed somethings, but other were not fixed
<_StefanS_> that might be why polyester was chosen instead
<_StefanS_> if its all that messy
<elcuco> can i insall polyster on edgy?
<elcuco> Get:1 http://il.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe kde-style-polyester 0.99+1.0b1-0ubuntu1 [160kB] 
* elcuco checks this thing our
* elcuco checks this thing out
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-03
<elcuco> nice, works perfectly (stollen code from plastik? who cares)
<elcuco> which windeco will be used in the future by kubuntu?
<_StefanS_> ekuco: grab 1.0 from kde-look.org
* elcuco hates compiling 
<mhb> elcuco: polyester will be (most likely) used for Feisty, KDE4 default style for feisty+1
<Riddell> manchicken: current adept doesn't show the arrow next to the items in the list view, is that likely to be your patch's doing?
<elcuco> ok, found a deb, looks nice with all the animations on, kinda heavy, but ok
<manchicken> Riddell: Seeing as how everything I do is perfect, I doubt it ;)
<manchicken> Riddell: Most likely.  I was noticing that too, but I was ignoring it..  probably not a good idea.
<Riddell> manchicken: what's the branch to get your current supported indicator patch?  support-indicator-tooltip?
<manchicken> yeah
<manchicken> If bzr worked with committing merges, trunk would have had it.
<Riddell> what's in trunk?
<manchicken> I was hoping to have that be the latest branch that all could hit regardless of what the latest feature I'd done was.
<Riddell> I'm still not sure what the best way to handle this is, it should be one archive per patch but I don't know where to branch the archive and how to get the diff
<Riddell> manchicken: it's just the lister.cpp and lister.h files I need?
<manchicken> yeah
<manchicken> and the indicator png
<manchicken> Are you gonna fix it?
<manchicken> I can totally fix it if you put a bug on for me.
<manchicken> If I don't have any boogs I won't have anything to do after feature freeze ;)
<Riddell> fix the arrow thing?
<Riddell> just now I'm trying to get it to compile :)
<_StefanS_> about adept_updater .. that wizard thing never worked for me - how was it intended to work ?
<Riddell> download packages, install them
<_StefanS_> my adept_updater just quits if I clicked on Next
<_StefanS_> It was kinda odd
<manchicken> Okay, gotta run.  I'll be back on in about 3-5 hours.  If you have any ideas, please let me know (manchicken@kubuntu.org).  I really like ideas, but I really gotta run.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it's broken in feisty
<_StefanS_> okay :)
<_StefanS_> the fade thing works now with settings in ksmserverrc
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> got a .deb and a debdiff?
<Riddell> (or just the patch)
<_StefanS_> I was thinking about putting the other settings in there as well. Would make it easier to adapt
<_StefanS_> FADE_BACK_TIME, FADE_TIME, ADDITIONAL_DARKNESS
<Riddell> sure
<_StefanS_> I was just thinking about how you represent floats in konfig's
<_StefanS_> KConfig even
<Riddell> dunno, look at the API docs
<_StefanS_> yep I'll look it up
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its compiling kdebase again now, I will test it in a few moments.
<XVampireX> Hello?
<XVampireX> There's something that's a bit disappointing in Kubuntu... Adept doesn't seem to be liking  new users (I.E: No ubuntu specific patches to it), or maybe I don't know how to use it (And I'm not a new user, just wanted to say how cool ubuntu specific patches for synaptic are)
<XVampireX> Things like enabling universe and multiverse with a click...
<mhb> XVampireX: will be ready for Feisty, I hope
<mhb> Hobbsee!!
* XVampireX is using feisty :D
* mhb too
<mhb> XVampireX: those features are in development
<XVampireX> Oh, alright :D
<XVampireX> But feature freeze soon, no?
<mhb> XVampireX: true
<Riddell> that's why I'm writing it now
<XVampireX> Oh, alright
<mhb> XVampireX: and that's why it is 02:00 here and I'm still awake :o)
<XVampireX> :)
<praetor> Riddell: I just wrote in mail exporting support for kmail, do you want the patch for feisty?
<Riddell> praetor: what does it do?
<praetor> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77744
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 77744 in general "JJ: add tool to archive all mail" [Wishlist,New] 
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<mhb> XVampireX: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlwaysEnableUniverseMultiverse
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<praetor> calls ark to compress the users mail folder, creates a new folder on the users desktop kmail_exported_mail, places the archive there and then opens a konqueror in file management mode which displays the mail archive
<praetor> ive tested it with kmail's mail import tool and it seems to work
<Riddell> praetor: sure sounds good
<Riddell> praetor: is the patch in upstream?
<praetor> i just submitted it now so not yet
<XVampireX> mhb: That sounds really good...
<Riddell> praetor: able to send a debdiff to kubuntu-devel?
<XVampireX> A little general ubuntu question: Are madwifi drivers already installed by default in edgy?
<praetor> i can send you a diff against kmail svn ;)
<Riddell> praetor: hmm, it really needs to be against 3.5.6
<praetor> ok let me grab the sources for that then
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: iirc, yes
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: my old wifi card worked by default in edgy, so yeah.  not sure about on the live cd though?
<Hobbsee> i think it did there too
<XVampireX> And can you people apply a little kde patch? The most notable for me is move to: in right click on file and try to move a file, konqueror crashes, I submitted a bug report for KDE.
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: what patch was it?
<XVampireX> I don't know, well, I mean, fix it :P
<XVampireX> I can give you the bug report
<mhb> XVampireX: can you describe the problem in detail?
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: probably not.
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: if there's a patch, we can apply it, but it probably works better for the kde devels to actually fix the bugs.
* Hobbsee doesnt know hte konqi codebase at all
<XVampireX> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=140867
<Riddell> Move To: works fine for me
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 140867 in general "Konqueror crashes when I move something into a different directory" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate] 
<Riddell> although that UI is horrible
<XVampireX> Hmm, maybe I should update now, then
* Hobbsee notes we must be getting close to feature freeze or something, if Riddell is still up :)
* Hobbsee attacks her uni with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> dont cancel the classes that i need to do for my degree!  gah!
<XVampireX> how do I ask for a newer version of an application in the repositories (mplayer)
<Hobbsee> hooray, spammers
<XVampireX> ?
<Hobbsee> in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: upgrade it yourself, or find one of the media team and ask for it.
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: probably the latteer
<XVampireX> Hmm... Who might that be?
<Hobbsee> dont remember offhand
* Hobbsee checks on LP
<XVampireX> I don't mind compiling a package for everyone to use (I really want to contribute much to ubuntu and linux in general)
<XVampireX> But no idea how to make a general package and then submit it
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: https://launchpad.net/~debian-multimedia maybe
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> ask crimsun when he comes back
* Hobbsee merges LP accounts...again
<XVampireX> Ah, crimsun talked to me about it, but it was too complicated, s/he gave me some links to the wiki on how to submit a request for package upgrade....
<Hobbsee> hrm.  apparently i've contributed to Fooix the Wonder-Toaster
<bddebian> er?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: the beta of launchpad
<bddebian> Ah :-)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, I was wondering what that was too
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i suspect they're just putting extra stuff in, just to test it out
<Hobbsee> hey cool, apparently i'm involved in a couple of specs!~
* Hobbsee files a support request.
<Hobbsee> i dont think emails to *@localhost will workk
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's this "feedback request" thing on specs?
<Riddell> it means you want people to comment on the spec
<Hobbsee> ie, so i'm supposed to comment on the spec?
<Hobbsee> hrm, okay
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: Maybe you could implement something in launchpad that would mark a package out of date?
<XVampireX> Because for example there's a stable mplayer release for a while now
<XVampireX> 1.0rc1
<Jucato> hm.. in Launchpad, if I set my preferred e-mail address from my @gmail.com to @kubuntu.org (yay!), will it sort of "break" the connection?
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: or not, i'm a launchpad dev.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes.  dont do it
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ooh ok.. thanks for telling me :)
* Jucato is glad he asked first...
<Riddell> XVampireX: report a wishlist bug
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's a bug in LP.  it breaks if you ever try to change where @kubuntu.org points to - same as the @ubuntu ones
<Hobbsee> er, might be a bug in the emails
<XVampireX> And speaking of adept usability, is there an update manager for it? I don't seem to see one.. I remember there was one before...
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: there hasnt been.  there is now, though
<XVampireX> Riddell: for updating mplayer or for launchpad?
<Jucato> XVampireX: in feisty or in edgy?
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: for launchpad
<XVampireX> Right now I'm in feisty
* Hobbsee keeps getting adept crashing though
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> there is an adept_updater.. but I don't know if it could be considered an update manager...
<Jucato> there is/was
<Hobbsee> ubuntu's update manager got ported over though
* _StefanS_ is getting rather tired of recompiling kdebase...
<XVampireX> Oh, so it should be even better :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: why are you doing it?
<Jucato> yes. all thanks to Riddell!! yay!
* Hobbsee wonders at the new people...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: because it's fun! :)
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: indeed!  i'm just surprised there are so many :)
<Jucato> I hope I didn't start a trend :P
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: err, because I like seeing shitloads of text passing by all night... :)
* Jucato loves compiling from SVN though
<Riddell> XVampireX: for updating mplayer
<Jucato> _StefanS_: then you'll love cmake... colorful shitloads of text :)
<_StefanS_> whoa
<Hobbsee> ahh...
<Hobbsee> isnt that a #ubuntu-motu sort of question, as it's in multiverse?
<XVampireX> Riddell: Ah, ok :)
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ show mplayer | grep Maintainer
<Hobbsee> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Hobbsee> Original-Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Media Team <motumedia@tauware.de>
<_StefanS_> I managed to keep my cpu temp to 80 degrees celsius for the past 2 hours.. maybe I should turn off the heat in the house.
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: 80 degrees what?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: not fahrenheit. The other one you know.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: look it up :)
<Hobbsee> good
* Hobbsee deals in celcius
* Hobbsee is australian
<n8k99_> in australian?
<_StefanS_> its a laptop, the safe temp is 100 degrees.. I'm aiming to get to 90 within an hour :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee got her laptop about that high...
* Hobbsee smelled components burning at that temp, though...
<Hobbsee> not this one, though
<mhb> I always told Lure people complain about the heat and battery power :o)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you are doing debuild -nc?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yea
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: fujitsu may do it
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: Should I email the original maintainer?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I might be all wrong
<Hobbsee> it's a list, you'll get moderated
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it cleans every time
<Riddell> mm, -nc should stop that
<zakame> morning all! :D
<Hobbsee> hey zakame!
<Jucato> morning zakame!
<zakame> hi Hobbsee Jucato!
<zakame> almost done now with the feisty upgrade
<Jucato> nice
<Jucato> finished building the feisty pbuilder...
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I think its all the stuff stuffed around the make process that takes the extra time
<_StefanS_> stuff stuffed.. i must be very tired
* _StefanS_ will eventually sleep when he gets old
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: how long till rc2?
<XVampireX> No idea
<Jucato> Riddell: excuse me, just wondering... will the terminal emulator-thing for Adept be fixed in Feisty? the one that gives problems when approving licenses like Java's?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ask manchicken that when he comes bakc ;P
<Jucato> I think he said Riddell was the one fixing it...
<Jucato> bah nvm.. it's not like I can fix it :P
<mhb> Jucato: it's not that you can't :o)
<Jucato> well technically, I can't yet :P
<Riddell> Jucato: yes, it's a priority
<mhb> some fixes are really trivial, although it may not be this one
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: i'll look into it
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: Thank you :)
<zakame> where can I help out to fix bugs in? :)
<Hobbsee> zakame: kdebase, maybe?
* zakame checks
<mhb> goodnight folks
<_StefanS_> night
<zakame> hmm bug #61946, who's working on that?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/61946
<Riddell> zakame: nobody, it's an upstream issue and apparantly not an easy one to fix
<zakame> i see... so it's on the kde bugtracker I gather, should we note that on the bug if so?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm off, gave up on the extra settings. And now I reverted, I still get that error from the patches.
<_StefanS_> crap
<Riddell> _StefanS_: foo
<_StefanS_> I wasted 2 hours and now still don't work
<_StefanS_> good nite
* Riddell hugs _StefanS_ 
* _StefanS_ falls asleep standing
<_StefanS_> I'm off
<ScottK> Heya Hobbsee, still wading through trying to get Kmail to do S/MIME.  I know that gpgsm sees the keys OK, so that's not it.  I'll let you know when I figure it out or give up.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: cool :)
<XVampireX> Are there any plans to work on even more wireless support?
<XVampireX> And thinking less about "freedom" ?
<Riddell> ?
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: explain?
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: as in, more wireless support, where the wireless drivers are closed source?
<XVampireX> Yes
<Hobbsee> the ones that we're allowed to include, we do, iirc
<XVampireX> Oh
<Hobbsee> stuff that we cant distribute legally, no
<XVampireX> Shame :-/
<zakame> just making sure... is wlassistant shipped in kubuntu cds right?
<Riddell> in edgy yes
<Riddell> not in feisty
<zakame> what's in feisty?
<Riddell> knetworkmanager
<XVampireX> How would one configure a wireless card/router/etc... if they don't have an internet connection?
<XVampireX> knetworkmanager is really nice :)
<zakame> oh... does it do run-parts on the /etc/network/if-{,pre-}{up,down}.d/ scripts?
<XVampireX> run parts?
<Riddell> no
* Riddell beds
<Hobbsee> night Riddell!
<zakame> awww, I wish it had that ;)
<zakame> gn8 Riddell
<zakame> and thanks
<Jucato> night Riddell
<XVampireX> Are there any new optimizations in feisty? It seems ALOT faster
<XVampireX> And that's not just me, so it's definitely not a feeling
* zakame looks forward to those optimizations
* Jucato looks forward to... um.. dunno lol
<XVampireX> (03:58:02)  Andy:  Fantastic feisty. Have you noticed the performance improvement? Damn.
<XVampireX> Good night Riddel, yeah :D
<stdin> edgy actually seems slow in comparison and I remember thinking "Wow, this is much faster then dapper"
<stdin> s/then/than/
<zakame> hehe
<XVampireX> I wonder what causes that, newer kernel?
<stdin> most likely
<stdin> that and cleaner code would be my guess
<XVampireX> haha
<XVampireX> Linux is really heading to the right place. More so ubuntu derivatives :)
<XVampireX> I really like how you also integrate winecfg in KDE/Qt interface in System Settings :)
<mstemle> Why on earth would we put winecfg into kde-systemsettings?
<Jucato> it's actually already in KControl
<Jucato> in Edgy it wasn't put into System Settings, even if Wine was installed
<manchicken> Silly konversation.
<manchicken> I think it kinda silly to put it into system settings.
<Jucato> winecfg itself isn't. it's a KDE frontend to winecfg
<XVampireX> manchicken: I mean what Jucato said
<manchicken> I don't understand why we'd do that. I wasn't aware we encouraged the use of wine.
<XVampireX> Jucato: That's what I said, KDE/Qt interface :)
<Jucato> strangely enough, on this new edgy install.. it isn't there anymore.. must be something I installed earlier
* Jucato senses a FSF sermon coming up...
<XVampireX> haha!
<XVampireX> Yeah, I totally agree... we should concentrate on usability instead of just plain making people think they are free
<manchicken> Not FSF sermon. Support limitations.
<Jucato> anyway, like I said, it's not there by default
<Jucato> it just exists. but it's not Kubuntu's doing, afaik
<XVampireX> I didn't come over to Linux to see that I don't have the options to use Windows software
<manchicken> XVampireX: I would disagree with you there.
<manchicken> XVampireX: But it's not our job to support non-free software.
<XVampireX> Wine is free
<manchicken> But it's not used for those purposes most of the time.
<Jucato> (ubuntu supports nvidia-glx...)
<XVampireX> Windows software may or may not be free
<manchicken> Wine is also quite flakey still.
<XVampireX> wine works great for me
<manchicken> XVampireX: More often then not it isn't free.
* Jucato wonders which part of "not from Kubuntu anyway" didn't get noticed...
<XVampireX> Well yeah, figure why people want to use photoshop first
<XVampireX> Oh, one more thing
<XVampireX> What is being done for read/write of NTFS?
<zakame> ntfs-3g?
<XVampireX> Not installed by default?
<Hobbsee> mp
<Hobbsee> no
<XVampireX> Oh
<stdin> because it's beta
<zakame> yes, very beta
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: what the forums tell you != what's actually happening.
* manchicken thought there were patent reasons for that as well.
<zakame> brb, cooking
<XVampireX> Maybe for friendliness, you could supply the most needed software as a package on the CD... so people without internet connection could easily install it?
<Jucato> brb sleeping
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: ndiswrapper is there already
<manchicken> XVampireX: CDs only have so much room.
<XVampireX> ndiswrapper is on CD? Oh, neat!
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: and when you find a cd that has unlimited space....do let me kow
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: yes, has been for ages.
<XVampireX> Heh :)
<Jucato> yes, Ubuntu will be at the forefront of unlimited CD space Live CD's
<XVampireX> I thought we had to download it from apt online repositories :(
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: i mean, we could include all of main on the cd, if it werent for space
<praetor> Nowadays, security guys break the Mac every single day. Every single day, they come out with a total exploit, your machine can be taken over totally. I dare anybody to do that once a month on the Windows machine."
<praetor> too rich
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: no, that would just be stupid.  even !ndiswrapper tells you that
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: DVD version?
<XVampireX> you could raise some money with the DVD version you sell in amazon
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: most people dont have a dvd burner, nor the bandwidth
<XVampireX> Well you sell CDs in amazon, yeah?
<Hobbsee> besides, that's been discussed on hte ubuntu-devel mailing list.  go read it :)
<Hobbsee> someone does, yeah. not me personally
<manchicken> Why does the install media have to be beefy?
<XVampireX> I'm not a mailing list guy :(
<manchicken> Why not just install minimally and then apt-get the rest?
<manchicken> That's what adept is for.
<XVampireX> because maybe people don't have the internet connections?
<XVampireX> fast or not at all
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: yes, but we're not suse/mandrake/{insert other distros with 5 cds}
<manchicken> XVampireX: Then how would having it on the DVD, or having it on amazon help them?
<XVampireX> They would buy it
<XVampireX> You would raise some money
<manchicken> How would they buy anything online without internet access?
<XVampireX> and could use it for development
<XVampireX> how would you know about ubuntu without internet access? :D
<manchicken> Development isn't that expensive.
<Hobbsee> if you want absolutely everything on cd, then you really need to go for another distro.  or the dvd version.  ubuntu isnt everything to everyone
<XVampireX> I don't want everything on the CD
<XVampireX> I want the neccessary things
<manchicken> And we do our best to provide what is necessary.
<Hobbsee> most, if not all, are on there :)
<XVampireX> Thank you :)
<manchicken> ntfs beta stuff isn't necessary.
<manchicken> Matter of fact, it could really damage file systems.
<XVampireX> I heard that
<manchicken> And that really isn't necessary.
<XVampireX> what about FUSE?
<Jucato> the Desktop CD's are not meant for intensive recovery anyway (like KNOPPIX)
<Hobbsee> it's just what you define as "necessary" isnt what i define as "necessary" nor anyone else's "necessary"
<manchicken> Slow, unnecessary, not always the most stable.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: mind you, they're getting better.  i think it was time for writing ubiquity that means it's not that full featured yet.
<XVampireX> Oh, another thing, what about setting up an internet connection?
<manchicken> Jucato: FSF membership card is excellent for recovery ^_^
<manchicken> XVampireX: What about it?
<XVampireX> For example, I have a speedtouch modem, and I connect via PPTP, how would I set it up?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: for installing and running a Live CD, yes it's getting better. but for backupa and recovery like what KNOPPIX offers? maybe not
<Jucato> manchicken: bah
<Jucato> :P
<XVampireX> Right now I'm using a router and I would like a direct connection as I have no idea how to connect directly
<Hobbsee> Jucato: true that.
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: kppp?  it doesnt work out of the box though.
<XVampireX> Ah
<Hobbsee> there's a README that documents why
<manchicken> Jucato: I learned that the easy way.  Plopped in my membership card when I was having trouble.
<XVampireX> That's the pain...
<XVampireX> Hope it gets resolved in the future
<Jucato> manchicken: I have no plans of applying for membership just for a recovery card :P
<manchicken> XVampireX: Most of these weird services don't give their customers enough information to directly connect.
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: what's the plan?
<manchicken> Jucato: The membership card is merely a fringe benefit.  Supporting GNU is the real benefit ^_^
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: Hmm?
<Hobbsee> oh.  pain
<XVampireX> Well, my plan is to get up and running with python
* Hobbsee cant read
<manchicken> Jucato: They've been donating oodles of money to make free MMORPGs ^_^
* Jucato whistles innocently... "if you say so..."
<XVampireX> So I can help with building interfaces for people who need usability
<Jucato> manchicken: hm... I presume you've read what happened to that campaign...
<manchicken> Jucato: Doesn't mean they aren't looking for other projects to support.
<manchicken> Jucato: gcc and emacs are still worth supporting.
<XVampireX> Any idea if Linux Kernel will support force feedback on gamepads?
<Jucato> ah of course.. gcc... where would we be without that
<manchicken> Jucato: A bunch of source code.
<manchicken> Jucato: Not much to do with it.
<Jucato> or used another compiler... :D
* Jucato is really groggy.... wonders why
<manchicken> Jucato: Why use anything else when you've already got the best one?
<Jucato> it's the only one I know anyway... I mean on Linux.
<manchicken> You mean on GNU? ;)
<manchicken> They have one for every OS out there.
<manchicken> Solaris, OSX, BSD, Win, Haiku, OS/2
<manchicken> HPUX, etc.
<Jucato> I mean Linux
<Jucato> I haven't tried any of those
<Jucato> other ones
<manchicken> Kernels don't use compilers silly ;)
<manchicken> Operating systems use compilers.
* Jucato sighs... GNU/Linux if you must insist
<manchicken> :P
<manchicken> GNU is all I insist on.  GNU with a Darwin kernel feels exactly the same.
<manchicken> I tried Debian's GNU/Darwin the other day.
<manchicken> I didn't know it until I uname -a'ed it.
* Jucato leaves manchicken with his gnu...
<manchicken> Was running KDE and everything.
* Jucato tries to sleep...
<manchicken> Jucato: Yeah, good luck with that ^_^
<Jucato> almost noon... and I can't sleep until the garbage truck passes by...
<manchicken> Wow.
<manchicken> I know that feeling.
<manchicken> It's 21:45 CST
<zakame> Jucato: have you slept?
<Jucato> zakame: yeah.. dunno why I always feel sleepy the past days
<zakame> hopefully not tse-tse :(
* Jucato slept 2 AM to.. um.. hm.. 7 AM?
<XVampireX> Last thing
<XVampireX> Is there going to be a dialog for kubuntu like gdebi for installing debs?
<XVampireX> or are you staying with right click?
<zakame> oh shi-, I got hit by a dist-upgrade bug on adept-common and adept-notifier
<zakame> bug #82651
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82651 in adept "File overwrite problem" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82651
<Jucato> iirc that was a plan. not sure if porting will push through...
<XVampireX> You're trying to port it to Qt?
* Jucato shrugs...
<zakame> any workarounds on this?
<XVampireX> --force-all
<XVampireX> in dpkg
<stdin> if in doubt, use the force
<XVampireX> :P
<zakame> well, aside from that
<zakame> confirming the above-mentioned bug...
<XVampireX> It should definitely be confirmed
<XVampireX> looks like someone did it just now
<zakame> that would be me :P
<zakame> wb manchicken
<manchicken> ty
<manchicken> Just switching lappies.
<XVampireX> Oh, and for feisty you can add basKet instead of knotes
* Jucato wonders if he should wb manchicken too...
<manchicken> Jucato: Why wouldn't you? ;)
<zakame> hehe
<Jucato> because I should be sleeping lol
* Jucato trying to fight it... with food
<Jucato> brb lunch
<manchicken> Then get to it.
<Jucato> kain na tayo zakame :D
* manchicken is not Philipino :P
<zakame> still cooking lunch
<Jucato> Filipino :P
<zakame> Pinoy
<manchicken> filipino.
<Jucato> manchicken:  that meant "let's eat, zakame"
<manchicken> Ah.
<Jucato> notice where the comma is, btw
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> because "let's eat zakame" would be totally weird...
<zakame> lol!
<Jucato> not to mention it would probably taste bad :P
<manchicken> It's good that you wouldn't want to join others in consuming your buddy zakame ;)
<Jucato> hah there are so few Filipino ubuntu members, I'd rather turn us into an endangered specie
* Jucato eats
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> anybody know if the adept indicator tooltip patch has been committed yet?
* XVampireX sighs in relief of a fixed bug, now I know that feisty is even more stable than I thought :D
<manchicken> XVampireX: You fixed a bug?
<XVampireX> Well I reported it, and it seems like it's somehow either fixed itself or something fixed it :)
<manchicken> Ah.
<XVampireX> the move to: bug I was talking about before, that crashed konqi
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: i'm not in favour of that (basket over knotes)
<XVampireX> Why?
<Hobbsee> because then i cant upload it :P
<XVampireX> Oh, well, it has some openusability projects now, so I'm quite sure it'll get even better
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: indeed.
<XVampireX> but I think the application would be pretty useful
* Hobbsee should go for main, maybe, at some point
<Hobbsee> yes, it is :)
<XVampireX> Heh
<XVampireX> Why I suggested it was because of Tomboy in Gnome
<XVampireX> This is something I like about Linux though, you're a part of community which helps each other. In Windows I felt like I was on my own. And with no choice of learning the operating system I use without resorting to administrator courses
<XVampireX> I would like to participate in the ubuntu marketing team though, and then gradually get into development as I learn Python (That's something I just gotta do, but I'm lazy, it seems :P)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You know if Riddell was planning on fixing that missing arrow bug in adept that the support indicator icon patch introduced/
<Hobbsee> try #ubuntu-marketing
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no idea, havent read the logs of here.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'm hoping he doesn't fix all my bugs.  If I have zarro boogs I'll have nothing to do in 2 weeks.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> we can find you something, dont worry :)
<manchicken> heh
<zakame> would you fix bug #82651 quick quick? :P
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82651 in adept "File overwrite problem" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82651
<manchicken> zakame: Until feature freeze I'm cramming on features.
<zakame> haha
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I used synaptic for the first time today.  Very neat.
<manchicken> Many ideas to be taken from there.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: indeed :)
<Hobbsee> zakame: finding a main sponsor will be very hard today
<manchicken> zakame: I'm not sure which bugs I'll get to.
<manchicken> Though I think a beer would do well to accelerate my progress....
<manchicken> brb
<zakame> Hobbsee: until then, any workaround on it?
<manchicken> Hacker... what an appropriately named beer.
<Hobbsee> zakame: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/deb/adept-common.....deb
<Hobbsee> with imbrandon not here most of the time due to work, finding a main sponsor on a weekend is a waste of time, normally
<XVampireX> I have a huge problem now
<praetor> Konqueror crash-happy for anyone?
<praetor> whenever I close it, it seems to crash
<XVampireX> I just burned a CD, when I go to media:/ in konqueror, I see a Blank CD-R icon
<manchicken> XVampireX: You might have more luck in #kubuntu with that.
<zakame> Hobbsee: thanks
<XVampireX> When I try to double click it, a Question dialog appears
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: use /media/
<XVampireX> the one in /media/ shows a cdrom0 with an icon as if it has something, but when I double click it, nothing is inside it, also the same with the icon on the desktop (Which is a link to the cdrom0 it seems)
<XVampireX> when I go in console to /media/cdrom0 however....
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<XVampireX> Ah
<XVampireX> refresh did the trick... but that was weird
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+b *!*@88.232.*]  by Hobbsee
<XVampireX> is that a ban on me? :P
<Hobbsee> no
* XVampireX reports a bug
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> which bug?
<XVampireX> the one I just described
<XVampireX> icon in media:/ won't open correctly at all, and /media/cdrom0 doesn't mount correctly (needs to refresh for it to detect the CD inside, it seems)
<Hobbsee> you dont need to
<Hobbsee> it's known.  it'll just be marked as a dupe
<Hobbsee> (it's due to sime's patches, which i cant remember if we're removing or not)
<XVampireX> This is even weirder
* Hobbsee pokes those who were at the meeting
<XVampireX> "The device was successfully unmounted, but the tray could not be opened"
<praetor> eject /dev/device
<XVampireX> is that also a part of the bug?
<XVampireX> oh, ok, that was my fault
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I think that decision was tabled.
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> who's writing the minutes ofr the meeting?
<manchicken> Heh, not me.
<Hobbsee> hrm
<manchicken> I'm terrible at taking notes.
* Hobbsee will find someone to poke
<manchicken> In highschool I took a college prep class.  We had a lesson once where we were to take notes on a lecture, and then our notes were graded.
<manchicken> I got a 23%.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> ouch
<manchicken> Yeah.  I don't take notes.
<manchicken> I got a 98% on the final though.
<XVampireX> congrats
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<manchicken> That was about 8 years ago.
* manchicken cheers.
* manchicken behaves...
<manchicken> SWEET!  I got my branch merge committed to my trunk branch.
<manchicken> Now to fire off a trunk build to verify the merge.
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> These UI files are weird.
<makuseru> will KDE4 be in Kubuntu Fiesty Fawn?
<Hobbsee> no
<makuseru> when will it be out?
<Jucato> makuseru: there's no target date
<Jucato> for KDE 4
<poningru> makuseru: thats not due till like winter
<makuseru> wow
<makuseru> another year?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> most probably (just probably) 2nd half of this year
<makuseru> oh ok
<makuseru> why so long
<Hobbsee> because it's got major changes in it
<Jucato> because it is long... it's not like another release
<makuseru> oh
<makuseru> ok
<Jucato> there are big changes in the source code
<poningru> makuseru: keep in mind kde is like a complete rewrite
<Jucato> but not from scratch
<poningru> right
<poningru> they threw away bunch of code
<makuseru> i didnt know there were going to be major changes
<poningru> ha
<poningru> like crazy changes
<Jucato> makuseru: KDE 3.x uses Qt 3.x. KDE 4 will be using the new Qt 4.x, so they have to "port" (transfer, change) a lot of code over
<makuseru> oh ok
<poningru> qt 4 is like crazy
<poningru> svg++
<poningru> like all the games is like crazy awesome
<Jucato> makuseru: and more than just porting code, they also have to implement new stuff
<poningru> keep in mind all this stuff will have to run on osx, win and linux
<makuseru> what?
<poningru> yeah dude
<makuseru> KDE on OSX and Win?
<poningru> kde4 will run everything on windows osx and linux
<poningru> yeah dude
<Jucato> um..
<Jucato> KDE *apps* will be able to  (can) run on OS X and Win
<poningru> right
<Jucato> but KDE itself as a whole? most probably not
<makuseru> *goes with Jucato on that one*
<Jucato> also, a large part of it will depend on whether there will be people who will actually port the KDE apps out of *nix
<Jucato> some apps already are
<makuseru> im looking foreward to Ubunut Studio
<makuseru> Ubuntu*
<manchicken> As am I.
<makuseru> even if its Gnome and not KDE
<Jucato> makuseru: I suggest keeping a watch on http://dot.kde.org which currently has articles on "sneak" previews on what is on KDE 4 already, or what we can expect
<makuseru> thanks
<poningru> keep in mind I am kinda drunk here
<poningru> so...
* poningru stops ircing
<Jucato> nah! IRCing is fun under the influence :P
<makuseru> ha
<manchicken> Jucato: Where's your offtopic hammer tonight? ;)(
<Jucato> manchicken: I have no power here, Gandalf the Grey
<makuseru> Jucatos reign is in #kubuntu?
<manchicken> Weaksauce ;)
<Jucato> open sores :P
<Jucato> makuseru: yes :P
<makuseru> thought so
<manchicken> Jucato: Freeze oft ware
<manchicken> Hobbsee: **I KNOW** how I want to implement changelog display!
<Hobbsee> manchicken: woo!
<manchicken> It's gonna be a tab in the details view
<manchicken> "Developer Changelog"
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Jucato> nice!
<manchicken> Total UI pwnage is mine.
<Jucato> it's like how kpackage does it...
* Jucato finds it weird that manchicken is working on Adept and doesn't have the other PM's installed :P
<manchicken> I installed Synaptic on my work lappy.
<Jucato> kpackage?
<manchicken> I set up all three buntus in vmware on my work lappy.
<manchicken> Don't know about kpackage.
<manchicken> And remember, I didn't set out to work on adept, just the wrong place at the wrong time ;)
<manchicken> But it is a fun program to work on.
<Jucato> of course. but since you're working already :P
<manchicken> Research is for sissies.
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> then that makes me a sissy, and darn proud of it, if that's the case :P
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> anyone adept (no pun) at pbuilder around? :(
* Jucato can't make an edgy pbuilder.. complains something about line 1 in sources.list...
<manchicken> Fun.
<Jucato> I mean, how do you check that??
<manchicken> I don't use pbuilder, though I hear it's quite useful.
<manchicken> Look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jucato> hm.. my *own* sources.list? nothing wrong in there.. I can update just fine
<Jucato> I'm having trouble with edgy pbuilder's sources.list...
<manchicken> It would be in the chroot's pbuilder....
<manchicken> Are you doing an edgy pbuilder for testing?
<Jucato> for future testing and building.. yes
<Jucato> I'm planning to package something ASAP for Feisty, then build it for Edgy too...
* Jucato taking a crash course on packaging
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I just do all my hacking in chroot.
<Jucato> oh...
* Jucato is following the almost confusing Packaging Guide
<manchicken> Man, superkaramba likes to crash.
<Jucato> you're just unlucky... or used the bad themes :)
<manchicken> I love it, but it does get old when it crashes.
<manchicken> liquidweather.
<manchicken> Though I think I'm on an old version.
* Jucato only likes Liquidweather to study it...
<Jucato> old version of?
<Jucato> LW?
<manchicken> Yeah, I'm on 14.3
<manchicken> Current is 14.4
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato told himself he won't play w/ superkaramba again until he makes his own themes... :(
<manchicken> Ah, it's 14.5
<Jucato> :P
<manchicken> I'm surprised that I'm the only person who's tired of web development.
<Jucato> one word: buzz
<manchicken> The handful of the guys in my GLUG are telling me that web development is the future, and that C++ and C are obsolete languages that're on the decline.
<manchicken> heh
<Jucato> ha! and I wonder what language was used to create the stuff that their web apps will run on
<manchicken> Evidently, Ruby, PHP, and Java will take over the world.
<Jucato> ha
<manchicken> God help us all.
<n8k99_> COBOL COBOL COBOL
* Jucato thinks n8k99_ just sounded like a turkey...
<n8k99_> sorry, old twitch in my system
* n8k99_ had to change his pants from laughing too hard
<Jucato> heh :P
<manchicken> COBOL has its place.
<manchicken> Like... banking and insurance software.
<manchicken> Mainframes.
<n8k99_> yes it does - just like C, C++ ,and  C#  all have their places
<n8k99_> heck even Lisp has its place
<manchicken> Lisp has a good place.
<manchicken> Particularly in my text editor.
<n8k99_> have you read Paul Graham?
<manchicken> Naw.
<zakame> back
<zakame> now onf feity, hawt! :D
<n8k99_> he is a tremendous advocate of lisp
<zakame> fiesta feisty fawn, hehe
<n8k99_> manchicken would you do me a favor?
<manchicken> n8k99_: I suppose I could try
<n8k99_> you do understand coding correct?
<manchicken> Sometimes... before the 4th or 5th beer.
<n8k99_> i just had to write an analysis for a problem in my algorithmns & logic class
<manchicken> You're in luck, I'm about to start number 2.
<manchicken> You want a review?
<n8k99_> was wondering if you could spot check it for me - its all pseudocode
<manchicken> Okay.
<manchicken> I must warn you first... I'm very picky
<manchicken> Very picky.
<n8k99_> good.
<manchicken> But I'll give you a look if you want.
<manchicken> Pastebin it for me and I'll take a peek.
<n8k99_> http://eckenrodehouse.net/kubuntu/UnitPrice.txt
<manchicken> What language are you mimicking?
<n8k99_> i'm not sure really, maybe java?
<n8k99_> i think the point was more to solve the problem than to write code
<manchicken> Looks okay
<manchicken> Perhaps overengineered.
<n8k99_> hmm... how so?
<manchicken> Your description doesn't look like it would need so many modules.
<n8k99_> i couldnt think of how to do multiple products
<n8k99_> without a loop of some sort
<n8k99_> but thank you for looking at it
<manchicken> No problem.  Just try to think simpler.
<n8k99_> i'll work on that
<n8k99_> lol
<manchicken> Cool.
<manchicken> The simple solution is often the best one
<n8k99_> right
<n8k99_> my head likes things nice and complicated - don't know wy
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Sometimes complicated helps get simple.
<n8k99_> cause you get to seewhat isunnecessary?
<manchicken> Well, because you get to understand what you're really trying to do.
<n8k99_> ah
<manchicken> I screwed around in adept for a week before I figured out how to work with the qlistviewitem records.
<manchicken> Tried several approaches, thought it was going to be complicated.  Once I figured it out, it couldn't have been simpler.
<n8k99_> the what?
<n8k99_> oops- i just came at that from the otherside!
<manchicken> The QListViewItem records.
<zakame> hehe
<n8k99_> did that have anything to do with the nifty new way adept opens an item to show the descriptions
<Jucato> occam's (ockham) razor: the simplest answer is often the correct/best one...
* n8k99_ has a beard, isn't familiar with razors
<Jucato> rofl
<Jucato> hm.. a turkey with a beard... now I've heard everything :
<Jucato> :D
<n8k99_> what! all hokies have beards!
* manchicken is bearded.
<Jucato> :)
<manchicken> I've gotta find a photo of me.
* Jucato gotta resist the urge to get a razor... :)
* n8k99_ is looking at the QListViewItem Class
<n8k99_> silly question- this class, being part of the Qt toolset, is used all over KDE not just adept
* Jucato presumes used in KDE only when necessary... not everything in KDE needs a list view :)
<n8k99_> naturally.
<n8k99_> but like in Kmail listing the mails within a folder
<manchicken> Yes.
<Jucato> in Konqueror list view modes, in Keyboard shortcuts dialog box
<n8k99_> copy that
<manchicken> Qt stuff is all over KDE.
<manchicken> Much of KDE's widget library--if not all--is derived directly from Qt.
<n8k99_> i was familiar with the the order, Qt --> KDE
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> don't mind me.. hmm'ing about something else...
<n8k99_> just looking at it in a closer perspective now
<Jucato> ok that is just weird...
* n8k99_ not sure he know s when to mind Jucato ;-)
<Jucato> heh
<n8k99_> what's just weird?
<Jucato> something with the list views...
<Jucato> trying to confirm...
<Jucato> ok... there seems to be two types of lists in KDE/Qt... or there's a bug...
<zakame> er?
<Jucato> simple test... manchicken, n8k99_, can you arrange/sort columns in Adept's list right now?
<manchicken> nope
<Jucato> I thought so...
<Jucato> I remember being able to do that before
<manchicken> I didn't break it.  It's not sortable on edgy.
<Jucato> I think it's an upstream bug though, since I noticed this when I was running KDE compiled from SVN
<Jucato> heh don't worry, it's not just Adept :P
<n8k99_> i can
<Jucato> n8k99_: edgy?
<n8k99_> um, no feisty
<Jucato> er.. what KDE version
<n8k99_> 356
<Jucato> hmm...
<n8k99_> and just did today's update
<Jucato> n8k99_: you're clicking on the column titles to sort according to status? so that all the installed packages will be listed first, for example?
<n8k99_> yes
<Jucato> strange.. very strange...
<manchicken> I wonder if someone put it in there.
<manchicken> I haven't merged in anybody else's changes for some time.
<Jucato> how about this: Keyboard Shortcuts: General Shortcuts tab: can't sort list. Application Shortcuts tab, can sort list
<n8k99_> oh wait- that's not working for me, but i can arrange teh columns
<Jucato> rawr!!
<zakame> heh yakuake's in Lost and Found now
<Jucato> must be a 3.5.6 bug or something..
<zakame> sorted lists not doable in adept now, but I can sort them in ktorrent
<Jucato> yes. I can sort in Konqueror, KMail, Akregator...
<zakame> probably another bug in adept's ui
<Jucato> zakame: nope...
<Jucato> try Keyboard shortcuts too
<Jucato> System Settings (or KControl) -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Jucato> You can't sort Global Shortcuts tab, but you can the Application Shortcuts
<zakame> yeah, reproducible here
<Jucato> must be a 3.5.6 bug... or maybe even 3.5.5 that I didn't notice... weird :P
<n8k99_> it works in system settings > ntifications
<n8k99_> erm notifications
* Jucato waits for thiago or pinotree to wake up to confirm and explain
<Jucato> I just love timezones :)
<n8k99_> Jucato you should read "Eastern Standard Tribe"
* Jucato has 7 clocks in one panel... each set to a different timezone...
* n8k99_ has a second computer just to run xplanet
<Jucato> xplanet? hm...
<manchicken> Okay, I've got my ugly mug on my launchpad.
<manchicken> w00t.
<manchicken> The net is now less stable.
<zakame> hopefully not the wrong side of the mug
<Jucato> aaaaHh!! my eyes!!!!
<Jucato> https://launchpad.net/~manchicken
<Jucato> it burnsssss!
<manchicken> heh
<n8k99_> sdja'e dfgahsd
* n8k99_ is not a touch typer
<Jucato> aaah! my eyes!! it burns again!!!
* Jucato looks at zakame's LP
<n8k99_> seems young Juan Carlos has neglected his page
<Jucato> of course.. I'm not photogenic :P
<Jucato> (although there are lots of pics on my site... :P )
<n8k99_> oh like i am!
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> Come on man.
<manchicken> I did it.
<Jucato> hah I don't have a pic that's quite current :D
<manchicken> Richard did it.
<manchicken> That photo I put up is from a couple months ago.
<manchicken> From when I met Richard Stallman.
<Jucato> or I don't have a pic that's been cropped around the edges
<Jucato> and was inspired by his beard?
<n8k99_> i shaved and got a haircut after my run in with RMS
<manchicken> I cropped my own photo right here.
<manchicken> GIMP skills.
<Jucato> hm.. can you still change your pic once you've uploaed it?
<zakame> yeah, I've changed several times
<n8k99_> better than skill of a gimp
<manchicken> http://www.flickr.com/photos/diginux/294150147/in/set-72157594369802498/
<manchicken> w00t
<imbrandon> Riddell, I have 1.4.5 ready to upload but i'm waiting on 2 things, the ipod support needs libgpod 0.4.2 or greater and its uploaded but its in depwait for a python package to be manualy promoted to main. i poked about it and it should get done today, anyhow just FYI i have this done and ready
* imbrandon goes afk again
<Jucato> heh hi imbrandon
<zakame> yo imbrandon
<imbrandon> ello guys
<Lure> imbrandon: great - we started to track flagship apps for inclusion here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps
<imbrandon> Lure, rockin
<imbrandon> kk
<Lure> imbrandon: when is the release date for amarok?
<imbrandon> tomarrow
<zakame> brb... NM
<imbrandon> i have it now , packagers get it early
<imbrandon> but the "public" release is tomarrow
<Lure> imbrandon: ok, updated wiki
<imbrandon> cool thanks Lure
<Jucato> manchicken: ha! n8k99_ left before he could see it :P
<manchicken> What?
<Jucato> hackygotchee
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> It's almost time to backhand the kittens.
<Jucato> see. no beard :)
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Hacka!
<Jucato> hehe
* Jucato thinks he'll take an afternoon nap
<manchicken> Go for it.
<zakame> Jucato: needs more razor
<Jucato> heh :)
<manchicken> beard
<manchicken> Okay, I'm going to go to bed before I have to sacrifice something to elisp in order to get this freaking build to work.
<manchicken> Nighty night.
<mhb> afternoon
<Jucato> hi :)
<Hobbsee> hey mhb, Jucato
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
* Jucato had trouble building edgy pbuilder... now rebuilding for the 4th time...
<fdoving> hi all.
<fdoving> what's needed for musicbrainz tagging to work with amarok?
<fdoving> it tells me it doesn't support mp3 or something.
<_StefanS_> hi Riddlos
<_StefanS_> Reeedelll
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> Riddel has become an operating system..
<_StefanS_> ow
<_StefanS_> a robot maybe
<_StefanS_> he's been up all night probably
<Hobbsee> no, he went to bed...
<_StefanS_> ow
<Jucato> Hobbsee: still up? :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah.  i went to work tonight
<Jucato> aw.. (
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> wb n8k99_
<n8k99_> thanks
<Jucato> n8k99_: you left just before I put up my hackygotchi :P
<n8k99_> sorry, it was sleeping tim here
<n8k99_> time
<Jucato> heh it's ok. at least you didn't get to see it lol
<Riddell> imbrandon: any plans to do edgy builds of amarok?
<n8k99_> yeah- i would have never got to sleep then!
<Jucato> you would... but would be having nightmares :P
<imbrandon> Riddell, i can, and had planned on it
<imbrandon> as i will have to backport libgpod etc too
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> yes
<abattoir> Riddell: hi, yes, i had mailed him... was he angry? :P
<zakame> evening all
<Jucato> evening zakame!
<imbrandon> heya zakame
<Jucato> finally edgy pbuilder finished :P
<zakame> can someone check out my update on wlassistant on revu? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4252
<zakame> yo Jucato imbrandon
<n8k99_> is there a list of the most recent changes?
<n8k99_> for kubuntu?
<zakame> hmm is adept broken? Just tried updating teh pkglist with it it crashed :(
<Jucato> thought that was fixed in herd 3
<zakame> Jucato: specifically, it shows a dialog telling me there's a new version of kubuntu available, and asks me if I should upgrade... once I click `yes' it crashes
<Riddell> abattoir: no, of course not :)
<n8k99_> it was doing that in herd 2
<Jucato> zakame: yep, that bug in herd 2
<praetor> zakame: someone must have changed something in the wizard code then
<zakame> heh my version is 2.1.2ubuntu10, should update to ubuntu11 (via aptitude :/)
<Riddell> zakame: that's unlikely to help
<zakame> Riddell: yeah, probably not... I'll just keep in sync though for the moment
<Hobbsee> evening Riddell
<zakame> other than that, kubuntu feisty is very very well integrated :) at least no serious dist-upgrade breakage
<Jucato> btw, are we going to have a sort of upgrade testing in between RC and Final release? you know, get some people to test dist-upgrade (or the new shiny update manager c/o Riddell) before everyone does?
<zakame> hmm according to sched upgrade testing should be just after the 8th
<mhb> Jucato: yep, we are
<abattoir> Jucato: that's generally part of the test procedure(there's a provision for it in the test matrix)
<Jucato> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jucato> hm...
<zakame> hm yakuake is `lost and found' in the menu
<Jucato> ok... I think I'll be available for that
<Jucato> why doesn't ubotu link anymore to the Schedule page?
<abattoir> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Jucato> I know, but before it did link to it... iirc
<n8k99_> hmm... new packages
<Riddell> Jucato: dist upgrade testing to start next week I hope
<zakame> ooh, next week!  I was early then :P
<Jucato> oooh ok
<abattoir> Riddell: he hasn't replied back to me yet, what did he tell you? if i may ask?
<Jucato> (no you may not ask...)
<abattoir> :)
<zakame> wow the shadow knows on hbo...
<zakame> oh, ECHAN
<Riddell> abattoir: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-meeting-2007-02-01.html
<Jucato> whoa... why is mine there...
<Jucato> my name I mean...
<Riddell> because our meeting of wednesday went over midnight
<abattoir> Riddell: aah, ok, i mailed him after that, asking if changes could be made to dbfilter/debconf... i thought he might get cross since i was asking this late...
<abattoir> but he himself has said " I won't get round to merging oem-config into ubiquity this time round and clone-and-hacking from u6y instead" , so no worries, i guess :)
<abattoir> Riddell: i'll wait for his reply, thanks
<allee> zakame: wlassistant: you ignore the /etc/network/pre-up|pre-down dirs.  Any special reason?
<zakame> allee: actually I was thinking about that, I should put that in as well, but I'm also thinking about the environment vars that most of the scripts installed there use, like $IFACE
<allee> zakame: they are used in if-up|down dirs here too
<zakame> allee: I should give some more thought about that integration; should I remove that then, and just put in 0.5.6 with the previous ubuntu changes?
<zakame> yeah
<allee> zakame: unfortunately yes.  I've no idea how the run-partss scripts work when expected  env vars asre missing.
<toma> fwiw, the 6.06 live cd works for me *sigh*
<allee> hi toma
<toma> hi allee
<zakame> allee: ok just give me a minute to roll back the patch and upload to revu again :)
<allee> zakame: maybe a simpler approach would be to let wlassistant generate an interface file and call ifup -i /path-to-setup-file
<zakame> yeah I thought of that too, maybe putting that somewhere in /var/run or /var/cache?
<zakame> that'll need to overhaul the WACommands code altogether
<allee> zakame: no idea how intrusive such a change would be.  AFAIK wpa_assistant uses a similar way with interface files, check which dir is used there
<zakame> ok, I'll check later :)
<allee> zakame: fwiw, maybe working if run-parts for knetworkmanager (does it really not exists?) would be more pressing?
<allee> zakame: or do you need/depend on static IF seetup for wlan?
<zakame> allee: it appears to be working... I saw a run-parts script for networkmanager a while ago, maybe knetworkmanager just rides on top of that, but I'm not sure
<zakame> I'll investigate as much as I can to it as well
<zakame> brb
<praetor> zakame: i merged riddel's adept branch and tested it, works fine for me
<praetor> compiled with a custom metafile to test the new version stuff, and it doesnt crash
<zakame> praetor: rocking!
* zakame hugs praetor
<bddebian> Heya
* zakame hugs bddebian
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya Jucato and zakame (again) :_)
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> Riddell: are the adept l10n fixes I submitted present in current Feisty adept?
* mhb checks
<mhb> doesn't look like it
<XVampireX> Heya :)
<XVampireX> Does anyone know about kopete 0.12.4? Any new features other than that patch for making it pretty?
<Jucato> #kopete ?
<gnomefreak> patches make things pretty? i thought those were skins
<Jucato> skins = patches that makes things pretty :D
<gnomefreak> :)
<Jucato> or rather "skins patch = makes things pretty"
* gnomefreak gonna be happy if this finishes witout errors :)
<gnomefreak> bbs when this is done building
<zakame> always keep a buildlog, no matter what :)
<Jucato> I just read that as "builddog"
<zakame> lol
<zakame> bddebian: yo re-added dh_iconcache in yakuake?
<mhb> seele: ping
<toma> beryl is fun
<seele> mhb: pong
<manchicken> wordpress is like so much heroin that I just can't stop injecting into my web site...
<manchicken> (bad analogy)
<jjesse> gotta love blizzards :) :)
<jjesse> nixternal: are you snowbound in chicago?
<manchicken> It's not snowing now.
<manchicken> Windy and considerably cold though (in Chicago)
<Tm_T> manchicken: Define cold.
<manchicken> -13*F
<Tm_T> Hmm, what's that in celsius?
<nixternal> -25
<Tm_T> Hmm, that's nice. :)
<nixternal> it is a tad bit cold here today
<Tm_T> http://www.fmi.fi/weather/local.html?kunta=Joensuu
<Tm_T> Warm days been here.
<nixternal> jjesse lives right up the street from my old home town, so I know the snow they are getting, we are on the phone with my aunt who lives about 45 minutes south of him
<manchicken> Nice.
<Tm_T> I'm still waiting -35'C days to come.
<nixternal> not me
<Tm_T> Really makes you feel confortable in home. ;)
<Tm_T> m
<manchicken> You Europeans and your celsius.  It's just unamerican.
<manchicken> ;)
<claydoh> heck warm spell here, I had to remove my outer jacket running the snowblower
<claydoh> 25F/-4C
<manchicken> heh
<mhb> manchicken: it's time for you to forget measuring sizes in "club"s and value in "golden nugget"s :o)
<claydoh> it was -9F/-23C earlier this week
* mhb notes that he can't make a good joke
<manchicken> I'd prefer "beer bottles"
<_StefanS_> hi there
<manchicken> Hello all you happy people.
<mhb> hi _StefanS_
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-04
<mhb> _StefanS_: you here?
<_StefanS_> yups
<_StefanS_> compiling kdebase as usual :)
<_StefanS_> are you ? :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: yep
<mhb> tired, but I'm here
<mhb> _StefanS_: I talked to kwwii about your proposal
<_StefanS_> yea?
<_StefanS_> did he hate it ? :D
<mhb> _StefanS_: it depends
<mhb> _StefanS_: the idea of changing the shutdown dialog is nice, of course :o)
<_StefanS_> I know the picture was rough
<_StefanS_> but it was just to have something to show
<mhb> _StefanS_: what would be nice is to use similar icons to the GNOME ones
<_StefanS_> mhb: yea, i know. I've looked all around but could find a nice set
<_StefanS_> mhb: but didn't find anything.
<mhb> _StefanS_: try to use the ones in Human/HNOME
<mhb> GNOME
<mhb> _StefanS_: for starters
<_StefanS_> mhb: yep I grab those and use
<mhb> _StefanS_: we also discussed the placement
<mhb> _StefanS_: the icons should be in two lines
<mhb> _StefanS_: the first line is Log Out / Sleep / Hibernate
<_StefanS_> okay, and the rest below
<_StefanS_> plus a cancel button to the lower right I imagine
<mhb> _StefanS_: yep
* _StefanS_ is booting ubuntu to steal the Human icons
<_StefanS_> goody I'll go do that
<mhb> _StefanS_: we can presume Ubuntu has done some usability tests, so we can make a similar one
<_StefanS_> mhb: good point.
<mhb> _StefanS_: the only difference is that we don't use the on mouseover text descriptions like they do
<_StefanS_> mhb: okay, I was going to ask that question
<_StefanS_> btw, do you want a window with a titlebar, or just a frame (like default logout)
<mhb> a frame, I guess
<_StefanS_> I see ubuntu uses that aswell
<mhb> Ubuntu uses a frame, KDE default uses a frame too, so that one is clear
<mhb> _StefanS_: I guess you could try to make the UI similar to the GNOME one as well
<mhb> _StefanS_: I mean - no hard lines
<mhb> _StefanS_: http://shots.linuxquestions.org/scaled/Ubuntu%207.04%20Alpha%203/30.gif
<_StefanS_> sure
<_StefanS_> you still want a similar hover effect, right ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: maybe there will be changes in that (I'm not the one in charge here, I just like your idea)
<_StefanS_> okay, we'll just change it along the way if needed
<mhb> _StefanS_: some button effect would be vital, I guess
<_StefanS_> there's currently just a negative effect on it
<_StefanS_> I will make it more soft
<mhb> _StefanS_: thanks
<_StefanS_> no problem, its interesting stuff. Always liked usuability stuff, and prettying up things :)
<_StefanS_> after all if you got a capable piece of software its kinda worthless without good ui design.. a clich i know, but true.
<mhb> yes, true
* _StefanS_ finally found good use for the T7600. Compiling kde 24/7 all day, all year
<mhb> that's bad for the environment :o)
<_StefanS_> heh ;)
<mhb> please poke me when you have some new screenshots
<_StefanS_> they'll just throw in the "auxilary" power switch down at the plant
<_StefanS_> sure thing
* mhb goes back to coding
* _StefanS_ does too.
* Hobbsee wonders who did what to kopete....
<manchicken> ?
<Hobbsee> kopete chat window used to be nice and compact
<mhb> Hobbsee!!
<mhb> :o)
<manchicken> You can change the themes and all that
<Hobbsee> it's not a theme change - it's the main window
<Hobbsee> http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/
<mhb> Hobbsee: sounds like a certain guy named Anthony
<Hobbsee> mhb: sorry?
<mhb> Hobbsee: does Tonio sound more familiar?
<Hobbsee> mhb: yeah, but what's he done?
<mhb> Hobbsee: umm... the patches to kopete?
<mhb> that make the main window themable?
<Hobbsee> argh
<mhb> I told him I like things compact
<mhb> hope it can be turned off
<Hobbsee> mhb: yes.  mind you, feisty is testing.
<Hobbsee> mhb: i wonder how one themes it...
<mhb> Hobbsee: and testing is using :o)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> it's just annoying that i cant see all the people in the list at a glance.
* Hobbsee gets out her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
* mhb has so many people there that he couldn't do that anyway
<mhb> now it's like 10 screens of scrolling for me :o)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> well, neither could i - but it didnt involve anywhere near as much scrolling
* Hobbsee hit the msn contact limit a few years ago
<praetor> there is a contact limit? :P
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> 120, iirc
<mhb> too many friends for Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh
<ajmitch> Hobbsee needs to start rejecting & ostracising some friends
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: heh
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: did you want to be first?  :P
<ajmitch> sure, why not?
<Hobbsee> :P
<ajmitch> you never talk to me anyway ;)
<mhb> Hobbsee: I think it's a kde-look.org modification - you can try searching there
<crimsun> keep your friends close and your enemies closer, eh?
<Hobbsee> yeah, i talk to you here instead...
<Hobbsee> crimsun: no, i attack my enemies with my Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<ajmitch> lucky me
* mhb thinks that kopete skin could be improved a bit
<mhb> I mean the new one
<Hobbsee> yes...
<Hobbsee> hrm.  cant figure how to change it
<mhb> Hobbsee:
<mhb> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=49765
<mhb> it seems there are more skins on the net for that
<Hobbsee> ahhh...so that's it
<Hobbsee> mhb: the chat window is nice
<mhb> have you seen the Ubuntu and Kubuntu sharing apps?
<mhb> well, the configuration tools
<mhb> the Kubuntu one is over-bloated and unusable, and I mean it
<Riddell> we looked at that at UDS and decided it was so bad it wasn't possible to fix in KDE 3
<mhb> Riddell: by the way, now that even Ubuntu has a systemsettings-like center, wouldn't be more useful to have only one usability study and make both centers according to it?
<mhb> but that's more of a feisty+1 idea
* mhb goes to sleep so he can concentrate more on feisty+0 tomorrow :o)
<mhb> goodnight
<_StefanS_> nighty
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the fade thing works now. Also with on/off and timing from ksmserverrc.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: excellent
<_StefanS_> Riddell: now I just need some instructions doing the diff correctly.
<Riddell> mhb: no, KDE isn't going to use the same settings UI as gnome
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I applied all patches(make -f ... ), and then made my changes to shutdowndlg.h and shutdowndlg.cpp.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: download the current sources again, apply current patches again, diff -urN the two source trees
<_StefanS_> alright
<_StefanS_> btw, the fade is much more usable when you can control timings from the config as well. I'm glad I put them in there.
<_StefanS_> I've a got a diff now, want it in an email ?
<Riddell> yes please
<_StefanS_> there you go
<_StefanS_> brb
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell
<XVampireX> mhb:"  I've then decided to implement an xml theming language that would give to the user complete freedom to build the theme he/she wants."
<XVampireX> That's... *drools*
<XVampireX> Hmm, will we finally see a real kopete customized for kubuntu? :)
<Hobbsee> no
<XVampireX> :(
<Hobbsee> that'll likely be the new kopete interface....
<jjesse> hiya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> for everyone
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!!!!
<Hobbsee> the famous author :)
<jjesse> anyone having problems booting vmware off fiesty herd 3?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: we are under a blizzard warning here and the police are telling people to not drive cause of the snow and drifting
<Hobbsee> jjesse: eep!
<jjesse> Hobbsee: do you guys get a lot of snow in winter?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: nope :)
<Hobbsee> none
<Riddell> _StefanS_: applies fine, I'll take a look at it tomorrow morning and if it works upload it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the effect seems rather slow.. and I think I know why.
<Riddell> why?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: inside the slotPaintEffect i read the settings every time its called
<_StefanS_> Riddell: probably not a good idea :)
<Riddell> ah
<_StefanS_> Riddell: should be placed outside
<Riddell> yep
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will correct it, and send you another one very soon.
<Riddell> :)
<manchicken> Riddell: You still about?
<Riddell> manchicken: a bit
<manchicken> Were you going to fix that bug with the arrow icon?
<Riddell> manchicken: I'd rather you did it first :)
<Riddell> I'll wait for you on it
<Riddell> and the columns move to the left when expanded
<jjesse> should bug #73151 be assigned against ubuntu-iso-tests?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73151 in openscenegraph "[libopenscenegraph4]  Dependancies Need To Be Updated" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73151
<jjesse> doh wrong #
<jjesse> bug 83151
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83151 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu Herd 3 fails to start X on Inspiron 5100" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83151
<manchicken> Riddell: I was actually hoping you wouldn't ^_^
<manchicken> Riddell: I'll post a bug for it and make sure to snag it after feature freeze.
<Riddell> jjesse: no, it should be against X
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> x-server ?
<manchicken> Riddell: If you wanted to, could you assign some other bugs that you think I could fix in adept I can take a look at them.
<manchicken> Well, it's not crashing anymore.
<manchicken> But it ain't working either.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: can i beat that guy in #kubuntu?
<ryanakca> umm... /me looks
* ryanakca can't see why not
<ryanakca> have fun
* ryanakca looks
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ryanakca> go head... 28 him :)
<manchicken> LMAO
* manchicken crashed gdb
<Hobbsee> ouch!
<manchicken> All I was doing was clearing and setting breakpoints.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Who'd you kill in #kubuntu?
<manchicken> Okay, so I've got the request going through, but it's not giving me the changelog content.  Interesting.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i didnt.  i was wanting to though
<manchicken> Who?  Minataku?
<Hobbsee> yes
<manchicken> I'm his biggest fan, too ;)
<Hobbsee> oh?
<manchicken> Yeah.  Guy likes to go around pretending like he is the world's most knowledgeable user.  Many put-downs.
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> k/b is Hobbsee's friend :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: please install vim on your machine.
* Hobbsee cant cope with this crappy vim substitute
<manchicken> Hobbsee: You know, GNU emacs is always the same no matter where you use it ;)
<manchicken> heh
* manchicken trolls a bit
<manchicken> I actually put up a blog entry asking for some answers from more advanced vi users about some questions I keep getting.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: heh
<manchicken> http://www.notsosoft.net
* Hobbsee doesnt know emacs
<manchicken> If you know vi pretty well, see if you can answer any of my questions.
<manchicken> I can hold my own in vi, but I don't know much of the advanced features.
* Hobbsee neither
* Hobbsee just knows enough to get her by.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: imbrandon is insane.
<manchicken> Is he?
<Hobbsee> he's a nano user.
<Hobbsee> yep
<manchicken> If you can use nano, you can use emacs ^_^
<Hobbsee> has anyone checked out karchiver?
<Hobbsee> it looks neat
<manchicken> Wow, gdb was SUCKING my machine dry.
<manchicken> 273MB of used ram.
<manchicken> No, is karchiver any good?
<manchicken> Does it do 7zip?
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> http://perso.orange.fr/coquelle/karchiver/
<manchicken> Worst... logo.... ever
<manchicken> The installing patches thing looks neat.
<Hobbsee> hehe, yep
* Hobbsee wonders about throwing amarok into bzr
<manchicken> Works with Gnu
<manchicken> GnuPG*
* Hobbsee just requested a sync to get it into ubuntu
<manchicken> Hmm... adept doesn't have a config file it seems...
<manchicken> These changes I'm making to adept are going to be very non-upstream friendly.
<manchicken> Oh well, named constants will make it less painful to improve better.
<manchicken> BOOYA!  Houston, we've got a changelog.
<Hobbsee> :D
<manchicken> I'm committing it.
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> Merging in bzr is painful.
<manchicken> They really need to fix that.
<manchicken> Nice!  It's -17'C actual, -28'C "real-feel" outside.
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Where is the base adept repository for feisty?
<manchicken> I need to see which features have been merged in.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: *shrug*
<Hobbsee> apt-get source adept would tell you
<manchicken> Why the heck isn't bzip2 not in standard build for feisty?  That one seems kinda important to me.
<manchicken> Oh well.
<Hobbsee> i thought it would be?
<manchicken> I would, too.
<manchicken> I just had to install it on my feisty chroot that I've been using for a while.
* Hobbsee rebuilds amarok after her changes, and after rm-ing the dir by mistake
<manchicken> Maybe they just had it embedded into tar only....
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I've done that before.
<manchicken> What you doing?
<Hobbsee> adding changes to imbrandon's amarok
<crimsun> manchicken: "standard build" != chroot.
<crimsun> manchicken: bzip2 is a dependency of ubuntu-minimal
<crimsun> (which is seeded by default)
<manchicken> Interesting.
<manchicken> Ooh, I'm glad I didn't check that in without testing it first....
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I got changelog into adept_manager, but not adept_updater
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> It's there, but it goes BOOM
<Hobbsee> ah
<manchicken> I found a bomb in the update wizard.
<manchicken> w00t!  Not my fault.  Gotta love it.
<manchicken> I wonder if anybody else found this one.
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> I'm going to submit my patch now anyway.
<imbrandon> hobbsee
<imbrandon> Setting up vim-full (7.0-035+1ubuntu5) ...
<imbrandon> imbrandon@aurora:~$
<mhb> morning
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<imbrandon> 01:14 < imbrandon> hobbsee                                                                                                                         serzholi~
<imbrandon> 01:14 < imbrandon> Setting up vim-full (7.0-035+1ubuntu5) ...                                                                                      Seveas
<imbrandon> 01:14 < imbrandon> imbrandon@aurora:~$
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ^^
<Seveas> imbrandon, ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: woo!!!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: when you go to deal in amaork again, can you make sure you take from /home/hobbsee/amarok, to grab my changes please?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: and where are those konvi debs?
<imbrandon> sorry Seveas , bad paste
<Seveas> bad imbrandon
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea i seen your changes
<Seveas> :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: cool :)
<imbrandon> and konvi is comming
<Hobbsee> when?
<Hobbsee> :)
<Seveas> when it's done
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: if you dont have hte time, i'll do the repo, etc.
<imbrandon> heh when i setup the scripts on aurora to autobuild it again
<Hobbsee> (if you hand over hte scripts)
<Hobbsee> hehe, go on :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: way cool.  my version even built!
<Hobbsee> (took some more out of debian.install)
<imbrandon> huh ? what did you take out?
<imbrandon> ugh, i added a bunch but they still neded deps added to work
* imbrandon groans
<Hobbsee> ahh.  just can my changes to there, then
* Hobbsee only copied.
<Hobbsee> ie, just can amarok.install, and keep your version
<Hobbsee> sorry :(
<imbrandon> np, what did you remove though?
<Hobbsee> diff against your versoin and find out?  a few almost at the bottom
<imbrandon> e.g. we dont want regression of features , like no ipod support hehe, thus why its takin a little while to upload
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> yeah
<imbrandon> me hugs Hobbsee
<imbrandon> +/
<Hobbsee> :)
<fdoving> alt+f2 rocks. it can do math!
<Hobbsee> HAHA, NEAT!
<Hobbsee> argh, capslock
<fdoving> alt+f2 2+2 <enter> cool.
<Sime> does anyone use Thunderbird here and noticed that the scrollbar fix for the plastik theme, doesn't actually work?
<Sime> I think I know what the fix is.
<zakame> evening all
<Hobbsee> hey zakame
<Hobbsee> zakame: didnt expect to be quoted, you know :)
<Jucato> quoted where?
<zakame> Hobbsee: lol
<ryanakca> wasn't the meeting last week?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah it was
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: feel like writing the minutes?  :P
<gnomefreak> homeeting wednesday the 7th?
<gnomefreak> s/homeeting/meeting
<ryanakca> since the meeting was last week, shall I change the /topic?
<Riddell> please
<ryanakca> anything to add while I'm at it?
<Riddell> FF on thursday
<ryanakca> FF ?
<ryanakca> ah
<Jucato> feature freeze
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> took me a minute to figure it out. anything else?
<mhb> Feisty Fawn Feature Freeze ... FFFF, actually :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: lol
<ryanakca> hmm... guess not :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:ryanakca] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | Feature Freeze this Thursday!
<Jucato> Riddell: um. excuse me. there seems to be a bug (not sure if it's a bug really) regarding some list views in KDE 3.5.6 that's affecting Adept. basically, it's not possible to sort the list anymore
<Jucato> the only other place I see this happening is Keyboard Shortcuts -> General Shortcuts and Shortcut Sequence tabs
<Riddell> probably manchicken's fault :)
<Jucato> heh unfortunately it isn't
<Riddell> how do you know?
<Jucato> I've seen the behavior in the keyboard shortcuts module when I was running KDE SVN
<Jucato> (before I reinstalled Kubuntu)
<Jucato> strangely enough, I can't think of any other app/module that uses a list view that exhibits this bevahior, so I only have 2 examples...
<abattoir> Riddell: hi, i have a patch for os-prober(which is a part of d-i and helps detect installed OSs) which is necessary for grubconfig to work... what's the correct process to get it into ubuntu?
<abattoir> Riddell: i've already sent the patch to the debian bts
<Riddell> abattoir: report a bug to launchpad.net/ubuntu and poke cjwatson on irc
<abattoir> Riddell: great, thanks
<Riddell> abattoir: but grubconfig is the guidance tool?
<abattoir> Riddell: yes
<abattoir> Riddell: the one mhb is working on
* Jucato is excited to see it...
* mhb is excited to finish it .o)
<Riddell> why does it depend on something done at install time?
<mhb> Riddell: the OSes may change after that
<Riddell> so grubconfig also uses os-prober?
<Lure> Riddell: any idea why KGlobalAccel would not work in ksmserver?
<abattoir> it needs to know what are the OSs installed and if there has been any change... d-i uses it during install time to create the menu.lst
<Riddell> Lure: nope
<Lure> Riddell: I changed the hal code to be able to add shortcuts, but now they do not work
<abattoir> Riddell: yes, it does
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect it may be related to how KDE is started
<Lure> Riddell: so I might need to switch to kmilo + dcop to power-manager (or ksmserver) :-(
<Riddell> mm, and pykde doesn't work with KGlobalAccel does it?
<Lure> Riddell: no :-(
<Lure> Riddell: and dcop does not work with KUniqueApplication in PyKDE - otherwise we could add simple config file to k-d-s :-(
<Riddell> never easy
<sebas> We might remove dcop from power-manager until it's fixed upstream.
<sebas> Sime would opt for that, and I'd rather not add a hack that checks if power-manager is already running.
<Lure> sebas: but dcop works with KApplication, right?
<Lure> sebas: currently, the only way for laptop keys I see is: kmilo sets KGlobalAccel, does dcopfind power-manager*, calls power-manager action
<manchicken> toma: Nice catch on that patch.
<toma> manchicken: hehe, wasn't rocket science
<toma> my eye fell on it
<manchicken> I tried to remove all my unnecessary debug code from there before I committed and posted it.  Oh well ^_^
<Jucato> "bomb" manchicken... :)
<manchicken> It is a bomb.  When you get to it it goes *BOOM*
<toma> manchicken: debug will be disabled by compilation, so there is no need to remove them
<manchicken> I almost called the Boston bomb squad.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<manchicken> (reference to current events taking place earlier this week)
<manchicken> Yeah, that one was kinda stupid though.
<Riddell> sebas: I enabled wineconfig by the way, but it still needs to do something sensible if you don't have wine installed
<mhb> seele: one more ping
<manchicken> So does anybody know about where someone set up us the bomb with the kubuntu upgrade wizard in the adept_updater?
<Riddell> manchicken: ?
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm having a problem where when I run through the kubuntu upgrade wizard, it segfauls as soon as I hit the first "next" in the wizard.  It's crashing somewhere in qstring, and I follow the stack trace back and it doesn't seem to be anything I've touched in the stack trace... so I though that perhaps someone else was noticing similar behavior.
<zakame> manchicken: can confirm on latest feisty
<manchicken> Ooh.
<manchicken> You know what that means?  That means I'm not crazy.  That's good.
<zakame> actually, even before the latest
<Riddell> manchicken: yes, it's a known problem, it's something in the wizard that does it
<manchicken> (or at least it reduces the likelihood of my being crazy in this particular instance)
<Riddell> I've not looked at what yet
<manchicken> Yeah...
<manchicken> That bug is getting in the way of my being able to test the changelog inside the updater.
<manchicken> I have the changelog working perfectly inside manager.
<sebas> Lure: Yes, but KApplications can be launched multiple times, so we'd need to check for that and exit.
<sebas> Riddell: I'll have a look when I find some time.
<nixternal> toma: if you need doc help with Mailody, let me know
<toma> nixternal: oh great! i'll take that offer!
<nixternal> hehe, is mailody on KDE svn?
<toma> yes
<nixternal> OK, I have svn+ssh so it will be easy to work with then
<nixternal> I will setup a test imap account and start playing. Is there a wiki with any documentation yet?
<toma> nixternal: okay, fdoving already wrote a bit which we need to extend
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> has he done it in docbook?
<toma> nixternal: no, we wanted the text first, then pass it on to someone who knows docbook
<toma> nixternal: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/pim/mailody/docs/MANUAL?rev=626605&view=auto
<nixternal> hrmm, I thought fdoving knew docbook, but none the less. I have all of the KDE docbook templates here, plus the EBN, so that is a good step
<toma> nixternal: ok, great. you can also join #mailody
<nixternal> OK, I have it already local here with my checkout. I can work on converting that to docbook and just commit it
<manchicken> Real quick, anybody know how to get dmesg not to print to ttys?
<Sime> Riddell: I'm having a look with refresh eyes at some of those remaining media patch issues, BTW.
<Riddell> Sime: ooh, cool
<nixternal> manchicken: there was something in the forums that explained how to send it where ever you wanted it to go
<manchicken> Aah.
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<Enola_Gay> The KDE Networkmanager works fine in Feisty Herd 3. Finally it is possible with some wlan hardware to connect to wpa secured routers out of the box.
<Enola_Gay> But Kopete doesn't encrypt messages anymore in KDE 3.5.6. With the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 builds too. Should I make a bug report or not since it happens in Feisty too?
<mhb> Enola_Gay: I guess you should fill a bug
<mhb> Enola_Gay: it's the same here
<Enola_Gay> ok
<mhb> Enola_Gay: does not encrypt or decrypt?
<mhb> Enola_Gay: actually mine does encrypt them
<Enola_Gay> mhb: It encrypts correctly but the send messages are shown encrypted in my own log.
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: a bug report already exists
<mhb> Enola_Gay: but fails to decrypt them
<Riddell> asking upstream if it's a known problem would be useful
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: thx, haven't found it in launchpad.
<Riddell> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=141171
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 141171 in general "gpg broken with kde 3.5.6 (kopete 0.12.4)" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] 
<Enola_Gay> I have just made a comment under https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/63221
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 63221 in kdenetwork "No longer able to decrypt GPG IMs" [Unknown,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=134907 gives a work around, although I'm not convinced it would work
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 134907 in Cryptography Plugin "No longer able to decrypt GPG IMs" [Normal,New] 
<Enola_Gay> thx
<Lure> sebas: re powermanager dcop: what is the preffered way:
<Lure> 1. suspend/hibernate methods execute action even if not supported by HW
<Lure> 2. suspend/hibernate execute action only if HW supports actions & not diables
<Lure> 3. suspend/hibernate interface not available if HW not supporting / disabled
<Lure> sebas: I think 2. is probably the best
<Lure> sebas: we use 1. now, but I am not sure if this is the best
<sebas> Lure: Warning and not execute, I think.
<sebas> Changing the interface dynamically isn't that nice (or?)
<Lure> sebas: warning to notification?
<Lure> sebas: yep, 3. is not really nice
<sebas> At least to console
<Lure> sebas: ok, will just do a warning print
* Lure still hopes that he can make ksmserver work somehow...
<sebas> Lure: THanks
<manchicken> I wonder if there's a way to disable kbluetoothd...
<Tm_T> dpkg -P ?
<manchicken> I don't mind it taking up disk ( I may need to use it tonight ) but I don't want it running at the moment.
<manchicken> GDB needs all the resource it can pull.
<Tm_T> dcop kbluetoothd MainApplication-Interface quit ?
<manchicken> kill -15 works too ^_^
<manchicken> I was just hoping there'd be a nicer way of doing that.
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> How dcop quit is not nice?
<manchicken> kill is nicer
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> For me.
<manchicken> Riddell: Well, I've found the cause of the crash.
<Riddell> oh?
<manchicken> Yeah.  the release notes URL is a null pointer.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> And there was zero checking around it.
<manchicken> I'm trying to work a check in there.
<jjesse> is it just me or in feisty ubiquity the spot to type your name smaller?  mine barely displays
<Riddell> the other question is why that dialogue appears at all when run on feisty
<manchicken> That's a fair question.
<Riddell> jjesse: works for me, got a screenshot?
<jjesse> Riddell: sure, but did it get smaller?
<Riddell> jjesse: shouldn't have
<jjesse> Riddell: Network
<jjesse> do
<jjesse> Riddell: http://doc.ubuntu.com/~jjesse/snapshot1.png
<manchicken> Well, Riddell, I think your question is going to be the source to the problem.
<Riddell> jjesse: looks fine to me
<Riddell> jjesse: you want it wider?
<jjesse> Riddell: i thought it was wider in the other versions
<Riddell> maybe
<Riddell> probably my fault
<jjesse> its no big deal
<Riddell> I'll fix it when I'm next working on ubiquity
<seele> mhb: pong
<manchicken> Riddell: I bet I know why it's always showing up on edgy.
<manchicken> err, feisty
<Riddell> manchicken: how's that?
<manchicken> Line 104 in upgradewizard....
<manchicken> It's actually fetching the meta-release
<manchicken> Feisty isn't on that list.
<manchicken> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release is the release it's hitting.
* manchicken screams about hard-coded URLs that should be in named constants again...
<manchicken> I'm gonna swim in this and see if I can make it a little more exception-case-tolerant.
<Riddell> thanks
<manchicken> I need to fix it in order to test the changelog stuff.  heh
<manchicken> BTW, I sent out a clean patch for the tooltips thing last night.
<Riddell> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release is what we want it to get though
<manchicken> Yeah, but we don't want it to misbehave if the user is on a development version.
<manchicken> The two options I see we have is to make it so it can ignore missing entries, or we could move development releases in there somehow.
<manchicken> Maybe have a second file that it goes to if it can't find the current version in meta-release
<Riddell> if it can't find the current version it should give up
<manchicken> Okay.
<manchicken> That makes sense to me.
<gnomefreak> manchicken: congrats on membership :)
<manchicken> Much thanks ^_^
<gnomefreak> yw
<manchicken> Now if only I could remember how to read code...
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Okay I think I found a way to get it to ignore things.
<manchicken> *SWEET*
<manchicken> Problem solved.
<manchicken> Although I still don't understand why it was giving nulls for the version release notes field.
<manchicken> It was defaulting to Warty if it couldn't find the distro.
<Riddell> that's not good
<manchicken> OOH!!!  I know why
<manchicken> We didn't start putting notes on until Dapper
<manchicken> Now I can fix the problem with the changelogs in the updater.
<manchicken> Riddell: If you want, I can send you the patch to kubuntu_upgrader'
<manchicken> I'm going to file a bug to help people know that it was a problem and that it has been addressed.
<Riddell> manchicken: please do
<Riddell> manchicken: I'm pretty sure there is already a bug for that
<manchicken> I didn't see one when I looked.
<manchicken> I'll double-check.
<Riddell> I could be wrong
<Riddell> it's happened before
<manchicken> Me too ^_^
<XVampireX> Oh, people, apparently, there's amarok 1.4.5 out (Final)
<XVampireX> If anyone is up for including that...
<Riddell> poke imbrandon
<manchicken> Riddell: There's your patch.
<XVampireX> imbrandon is responsible for amarok?
<Riddell> he has the lock
<XVampireX> ah
<XVampireX> There's also openwengo, which is by the way shaping quite nicely, perhaps this could be used in the future for VoIP in kubuntu?
<Riddell> XVampireX: it's too large to be included on the disk, but we have a package in universe
<XVampireX> Ah
<XVampireX> Version: 2.0.0~rc5-svn8108-3
<XVampireX> Hmm, what's that?
<Riddell> what it says, an svn snapshot
<XVampireX> So it gets updated often in universe aside from UVF?
<Riddell> no
<manchicken> What's the QA chan?
<manchicken> bugs?
<fdoving> #ubuntu-bugs
<Sime> Riddell: looking at this stuff again... I had a patch that fixed opening CDs from the desktop, but it was too late for inclusion with Edgy. We should put it in Feisty.
<Riddell> I wonder if it's already in
<Riddell> tonio would know
* Sime is testing on Edgy.
<Sime> I'll have to upgrade my test box to Feisty soon.
<Sime> can I see the current patches for Feisy online somewhere?
<Riddell> put the feisty deb-src line in sources.list and apt-get update; apt-get source kdelibs kdebase
<Sime> Riddell: ok, l'll try that.
<manchicken> Riddell: all adept bugs are in https://bugs.launchpad.net/adept/+bugs right?
<Riddell> manchicken: yep
<Riddell> oh, no
<Riddell> that's the product
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bugs
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Okay.
<manchicken> I thought that was a rather short list
<manchicken> Do I change that status to in progress, fix committed, or what/
<Riddell> fix committed will do
<manchicken> Okay.  I'm assigning it to me as well.
<jjesse> i noticed that the k menu entry for adept was changed to deal w/ bug #67217 but can we remove the parentheses? and make it just Adept Package Manager instead of Adept Package Manager (Manage Packages) ??
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67217 in adept "Change the text of Adept's KMenu entry" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67217
<manchicken> Bug #80618 is the one I worked on.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80618 in adept "adept-installer crashes when clicking next on 'there seems to be an update' dialog" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/80618
<Riddell> jjesse: we should change it from Adept Manager to just Adept
<jjesse> Riddell: that makes sense
<fdoving> who does gnewsense-kde ?
<Riddell> fdoving: no idea, would be interesting to find out
* fdoving joins #gnewsense and asks.
<XVampireX> There's a little bug with ubuntu, it keeps telling me that: "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:" and shows a long list of packages that it wants to remove... but alot of them are actually required by packages
<Riddell> like what?
<XVampireX> first line:  liborbit2-dev kscd libtwolame0 krita-data linux-headers-2.6.20-5 kword-data libavahi-compat-howl0 kde-i18n-he gftp-gtk
<XVampireX> it has more than that, of course
<Riddell> XVampireX: in feisty?
<manchicken> Wow, static shock froze my sound card.
<manchicken> That just sounds so very... not good.
<manchicken> I stuck some FSF DRM warning labels on the part that I felt the shock on.  Hopefully that'll insulate it.
<XVampireX> prboom freezes X
<ryanakca> manchicken: lol
<XVampireX> That kept happening for me in Edgy, and now Feisty
<XVampireX> I tried prboom in Arch Linux when I tried it, and it works.
<fdoving> Riddell: Christian Fernandez aka 'Rek2' does gnewsense-kde.
<fdoving> fyi.
<XVampireX> Another thing, supertux froze my system when I quit, using Beryl, don't know if it's related to beryl or not though
<XVampireX> Should I file a bug in launchpad?
<Riddell> fdoving: thanks
<Riddell> XVampireX: try it without beryl and find out where the fault is
<Lure> Riddell: I have kmilo solution with dcop ready, but will require new kde-guidance upload first
<Lure> Riddell: otherwise it may hang ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: good stuff
<Riddell> although I'm busy today
<fdoving> Lure: any news on the memleak?
<Lure> Riddell:  no problem
<Riddell> but I can do it tomorrow if tonio or someone doesn't do it first
<Lure> fdoving: no news from upstream
<Lure> fdoving: I am thinking to run python-debug myself under valgrind :-(
<fdoving> Lure: ok. i read the mail-thread you had going with them a few days ago.
<Lure> Riddell: I will probably upload it somewhere and drop you and Tonio an e-mail
<Lure> fdoving: their patch has no effect (at least on my system) :-(
<fdoving> Lure: i could tell from the e-mails :)
<fdoving> bbl tv.
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> we'd have to make a new kde-guidance upload once grubconfig gets in
<Lure> Riddell: since I will prepare new kde-guidance package - should we drop wine from k-s-s until it is properly fixed?
<Lure> mhb: when do you plan to commit grubconfig?
<mhb> Lure: ASAP, I'm waiting on SVN rights, actually.
<Lure> mhb: ok, then we should probably wait for this
<mhb> Lure: I really hope it can be sorted out tomorrow.
<Lure> mhb: are you author of wineconfig?
<mhb> I think yuriy_ is
<mhb> not sure though
<Lure> mhb: I will probably just add a quick patch to prevent running if ~/.wine does not exist
<mhb> Lure: yuriy_ is the author, I checked.
<Riddell> Lure++
<XVampireX> Riddell: If it will still freeze, is there any way to launch it in a safe way that I could debug it?
<Lure> Riddell: I will just do a quick hack and yuriy_ can fix it when around
<Riddell> XVampireX: I've no idea
<XVampireX> Riddell: Oh
<manchicken> XVampireX: You may want to contact the upstream folks to see if they've any ideas on that.
<XVampireX> manchicken: Will do, thanks :D
<manchicken> np
<toma> who wants to have the honor of confirming bug 83302 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83302 in mailody "Please sync 0.4.0-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83302
<Riddell> toma: done
<toma> Riddell: thanks
<yuriy_> hi
<yuriy_> hi Lure, Riddell, mhb
<Lure> yuriy_: hi
<Lure> yuriy_: we need you to fix windeconfig ;-)
<Lure> yuriy_: it crashes on systems without wine
<Lure> yuriy_: bug 82723
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82723 in kde-guidance "wineconfig doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82723
<yuriy_> the reason i didn't finish it was i needed to get a patch into wine to get something working, but i've now sent in 4 attempts and each time they tell me something new they don't like that they didn't tell me before
<yuriy_> but i'll take out that functionality and fix whatever is making it crash and then we can package it
<yuriy_> but right now my problem is it seems i forgot my svn password
<Lure> yuriy_: you should have used your ssh key for kde svn ;-)
<yuriy_> or more accurately, my ssh password
<yuriy_> although i'm sure i remember it, but it won't work
<Lure> yuriy_: if you provide me a patch, I can test and commit for you
<Lure> yuriy_: we will have new svn snapshot uploaded soon (for sure before Wed) and it would be nice if wineconfig works
<yuriy_> umm.. when was this packaged? is it a separate binary package from guidance? and does it depend on wine?
<Lure> yuriy_: no, Tonio_ just added desktop file, so it is now in k-s-s
<Lure> yuriy_: and it does not depend on wine...
<Lure> yuriy_: should we make separate package and make it depend on wine?
<yuriy_> Lure: i think that would be sensible. though that would put it in universe, right?
<Lure> yuriy_: I think so
<yuriy_> Lure: if it's not made to depend on wine, is there a way we can have the icon not show up with wine not installed?  albeit it shouldn't crash anyway, but having the icon there wouldn't make much sense too
<Lure> yuriy_: this would be special case for k-s-s
<Lure> yuriy_: if it needs wine, it should depend on it
<Lure> yuriy_: if not, then it should work also w/o
<yuriy_> Lure: i'll fix it not to crash, but i think it should depend on it. and i don't think it should be there by default
<Lure> yuriy_: then write e-mail to Tonio_ so that he creates new package (kde-guidance-wine) like we have for powermanager
<yuriy_> Lure: but if it doesn't depend on it, would it make sense to pop up something like "you need to have wine installed to run windows programs, would you like to install it" and then install it with adeptbatch?
<Lure> yuriy_: you could add this into wineconfig
<Lure> yuriy_: I think something like this raphink added for samba or nfs (do not recall)
<yuriy_> Lure: ok i'll do that then. is that something that can be done through the shell or do i need python bindings?
<yuriy_> (what's the difference between adept_batch and command line apt-get or aptitude btw?)
<Riddell> adept_batch has a GUI
<yuriy_> yeah i guess my question is more like what IS adept_batch, since i always installed codecs myself with aptitude
<yuriy_> ok, i see
<yuriy_> how do i use it? it doesn't have a man page
<Riddell> adept_batch install foo
<Riddell> --help should explain
<Riddell> amarok's install-mp3 script uses it
<yuriy_> Riddell: --help only gives generic information
<Riddell> mm, silly
<yuriy_> i'll look at amarok's script and see how it's all done. i thought adept_batch had the ability to add repos, but looks like the script does that too...
<Riddell> it doesn't
<Riddell> yuriy_: software-properties will do though
<Riddell> yuriy_: why do you need that?
<yuriy_> Riddell: see me and Lure's discussion^ need to make wineconfig a separate package and either make it depend on wine and put it in universe, or not and make it pop up a useful dialog
<Riddell> yuriy_: why?
<Riddell> "make it pop up a useful dialog" is much preferred
<yuriy_> Riddell: in that case i want to make it give the option to install wine, so it would need to enable universe and install it
<mhb> universe won't be enabled by default?
<yuriy_> is it?
<Riddell> mhb: it will, but you can't assume that
<Riddell> someone might disable it
<mhb> okay then
<Riddell> yuriy_: software properties will be uploaded hopefully tomorrow and that'll let you enable repositories with a simple command
<Riddell> then use adept_batch to install
<Enola_Gay> Is it a know bug or restriction that xv can only display one video at a time?
<yuriy_> oh ok :) and my ssh password seems to work this time! :D
<yuriy_> Riddell: but do you agree that it should be a separate package, or no?
* mhb doesn't get it
<mhb> if wineconfig were in a separate package, why should it offer to install wine?
<Riddell> yuriy_: I don't think so no
<Riddell> Enola_Gay: I doubt anyone here uses xv
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: What are they using?
<Riddell> kaffeine for videos
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: Oh, I mean the api, not the Tool.
<Enola_Gay> xv= xorg video afaik
<Enola_Gay> or something like that
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Enola_Gay> Kaffeine is great but DVDs seems to judder. It is very weird. Avis i. e. work fine.
<Enola_Gay> It is not the cache. DVDs have after-images or something like that in Kaffeine.
<Riddell> blame xine
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: Both, kaffeine and vlc uses xv if they can. If I have video running and start a second player instance or another video player the first player crashes and afterwards I couldn't start any video anymore until x restart. This happesn since Edgy. In old versions I got an video player error that xv is in use.
<Enola_Gay> Riddell: I know.
<Enola_Gay> Kaffeine was my standard player since Edgy until I needed crop for online recorder videos. Now vlc is my favorite again.
<Enola_Gay> *since it has the new gui - don't know if it was released with dapper or edgy
<Enola_Gay> cu all
<yuriy_> if i use adept_batch and software properties, that means they will have to be dependencies for guidance?
<Riddell> yuriy_: well you can always do something sensible if they aren't there
<Riddell> just appologise and tell the user to do it by hand
<yuriy_> ok
<meetinglogger> hey guys
<meetinglogger> are there packages of amarok 1.4.5 yet?
<Riddell> nope, imbrandon says he has them but hasn't givem to any of us
<meetinglogger> :S
<meetinglogger> as long as there are some :-)
<meetinglogger> imbrandon: ping
<nixternal> anyone here install Ubuntu or Edubuntu recently? Is it me or is the "Partitioning" portion not user-friendly?
<Riddell> nixternal: it's the new partitioner, I'll be implementing it in kubuntu soon
<Riddell> it'll get some improvements
<nixternal> Riddell: at least mention in order to delete or add a partition to right click on the one you want to edit
<nixternal> I just sat here looking at it with a "wth" look on my face
<Riddell> I've not looked at it yet
<nixternal> ya, it is pretty bad from a usability standpoint. Just the partitioner
<Riddell> "Account for Martin B??hm (martinbohm) created."
<Riddell> well done mhb
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> mhb: going to commit grubconfig?
<mhb> Riddell: one or two errors fixed and it's there
<mhb> Riddell: it's 00:00 here, so in the morning it should be there
<nixternal> create me an account :)
<nixternal> superbowl time
<mhb> Riddell: although the boys ( Sime_away and sebas ) might want to look at it first before we package that
<Riddell> mhb: sure we won't package it until we know it's working, but no need to block on comitting it
<nixternal> GO BEARS!
<mhb> Riddell: I want to make it work (as in work enough to be testable) before the next packaging of kde-guidance
<Riddell> mhb: well we need to get it in before thursday
<mhb> yuriy_: when will you have your wineconfig fixes ready?
<Riddell> so that's your deadline :)
<mhb> Riddell: true, but I don't want to bug anybody on Wednesday with it
<Riddell> as soon as do-able would be best basicly
* Riddell wanders out
<mhb> bye for now
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-28
<nixternal> w00t, a new plasma theme already, and I must say, it rocks
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: screenshot?
<nixternal> ivan put it on kde-look.org already
<freeflying> http://linuxfire.com.cn/~freeflying/pic/kdecn.png wallpaper for Chinese Spring Festival
<mornfall> Okey, alpha2 built. Get it at https://launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive and give it a go, if you've got time. Mind the instructions. Off to Brno, see ya later.
<stdin> wowzers, http://trolltech.com/company/newsroom/announcements/press.2008-01-28.4605718236
<Lure> Riddell, Hobbsee: new kdepim enterprise snapshot is in my ppa, ready for upload - would be great to have this for next alpha
<Lure> no obvious regression here (just bug fixes) and this is what is planned to be released in 3.5.9
<Lure> merge between 3.5.9 and enterprise is now complete
<stdin> in ~13 mins there will be a live audiocast from Nokia on their proposed acquisition of Trollteck http://www.nokia.com/press
<Lure> stdin: that is interesting!
<stdin> Lure: thought I'd mention it ;)
<Jucato> you want intersting? hang out in #qt and watch the sparks fly :)
<stdin> I've already had more than a few highlights from #qt :p
<_StefanS_> stdin, Lure: what are they discussing ?
 * Lure joined #qt
<Lure> _StefanS_: http://www.nokia.com/A4136001?newsid=1185531
<Jucato> http://trolltech.com/28012008/28012008-letter <-- open letter. webpage: http://trolltech.com/28012008/28012008
<_StefanS_> argh.
<blizzzek> hi
<_StefanS_> continue to honor kde open source blahblah.. yeah and for how long.
<Lure> it might be interesting what does this means for gnome-embedded/maemo
<Lure> I suspect they will still support both (qtopia and maemo)
<_StefanS_> I think they will go qtopia since they own it by then... and can take it in any direction they want
<Jucato> any "open source" direction I hope :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well.. when you start having trouble finding the free downloads on qt side, its time to switch to another gui toolkit ;)
<_StefanS_> side/site
<Jucato> that's the scary part :(
<_StefanS_> yup.
<_StefanS_> its something that got increasingly hard on mysql.com for instance in the past years.
<Lure> _StefanS_: I doubt they will close it
<Lure> they have opened maemo
<stdin> even if Qt went proprietary, this is a clause in the license that lets KDE take control of the latest open source version (as I understand it)
<Lure> stdin: correct
<Jucato> there's a loophole.. or something
<_StefanS_> yep. for now.
<_StefanS_> but lets see, we might be surprised.
<_StefanS_> not meaning to be all negative :)
<_StefanS_> btw., shouldn't we make knetworkmanager load automatically in kde4?
<_StefanS_> even if its the knm from kde 3.x
<Jucato> The agreement only takes effect if Trolltech (or Nokia) stops releasing Qt with an open source license
<Jucato> what if Qt is still released as GPL.. but no longer really for X11?
<_StefanS_> donno, we'll have to see...
<Jucato> in that case, the FreeQt agreement won't take effect I think
<Lure> Jucato: they will continue GPL version (from audicast)
<Lure> Jucato: Qt will be used on phones, while Maemo/GNOME will stay where it is
<Jucato> Lure: it's not really the license that bothers me... it's the focus of development... they can keep Qt and Qtopia GPL but let the X11 part decay
<Lure> Jucato: with 5000 customers paying subscription I do not thin they can afford this
<Lure> yes, they are not that many interested in X11, but still it is money coming in
<Lure> now there is question about linux
<Jucato> that's what I'm worried about.. I guess it's no secret that Nokia is really more focused on mobile platforms
<stdin> heh "lineux"
<Lure> stdin: ;-)
<Jucato> lie-nuks
<stdin> kubunt-oh :p
<Lure> kde/kubutnu question!
<Lure> shit, I lost audio... :-(
<Jucato> that's my question!!
<Lure> Jucato: great
<stdin> Lure: I opened it in mplayer
<stdin> "rtsp://rms1.netvision.de/encoder/ca4d16f0646f29c1122f3d6a46717166_c69f08af042cc8d89142792771ffd1c5.rm?timestamp=0124d399f20868211d56af4bc601d840&xtnd=.rm"
<stdin> seems more stable than in a browser
<Jucato> wow audio just died after my question got answered :)
<Jucato> hahah ok
<Lure> Jucato: what was the answer?
<Jucato> I think it was Eirik or Haavard who answered. they'll still continue developing Qt/X11 in full force
<stdin> the audio seems to die every now and then, I think it somehow actually crashes mplayer
<Jucato> haven't had a crash. I think the silence was more from the phone line being dropped
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> although using firefox :P
<stdin> FF crashed twice, and I think mozilla-mplayer crashed a couple times
<Jucato> Nokia "promises" to continue TT's current development efforts...
 * stdin feels reassured by a "promise" from Nokia...
<Jucato> it all boils down to how much you like/hate Nokia
 * blizzzek as well...
<Jucato> the feedback/outlook in #qt isn't really that good :)
<stdin> Nokia = big company, a "promise" that isn't a legal contract is worth "NULL"
<blizzzek> nokia closes a factury in germany despite clear profit >7 billion € → they do everything to maximize profit
<Jucato> well, you it's no secret that it's a for-profit company :)
<Jucato> -you
<blizzzek> Jucato: one can go over the top...
<Jucato> now to monitor planet gnome to see how the feet people react :)
<stdin> http://www.opensource.nokia.com/contributions.html sure has a lot of gnome bits on it
<Jucato> stdin: well, they did say they're still going to support (probably even focus) on Maemo for their IT's
<Jucato> (internet tablets)
<stdin> well, I think I'll go get some breakfast while I digest the news
 * blizzzek munches carrots
<_StefanS_> Lure: have you looked at the volume up/down keys on the thinkpads in hardy ?
<_StefanS_> Lure: Mine doesn't work, so I dont know if we need another dcop-xmodmap-kmilo kind of thing.
<jpetso> good: Qt will be used on a lot of mobile phones and will continue to be developed
<jpetso> bad: probably no more or little "revolutions" to expect from Trolltech/Nokia which would further the cause of free software
<jpetso> neutral: existing advantages are being kept
<jpetso> overall, worst KDE news in a long time imho
<Jucato> that depends on how much Nokia will try to control TT's development processes... which they said they won't touch much..
<Jucato> jpetso: depends on who you ask :)
<jpetso> Jucato: myself, of course. personal judgement, not intended to extend to other people
<Tonio_> hey
<Jucato> hey :)
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: does the volume up/down work on your macbook in hardy?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: not here ;( - stuck at 0%-3%.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I just have to change for pcm to be the default channel
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: :/
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: in an alsa config somewhere?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what about the battery ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: do you see 2 batteries in guidance power manager ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: 2 .. although I only have one
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that has to be fixed
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I believe it was fixed in the final kernel 2.6.24
<Tonio_> the first one is good, the second one value is completly stupid
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah oki
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well, ofcourse I hope that the ubuntu-kernel team is expecting to put in the final 2.6.24 kernel in hardy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: then it should be fixed..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no doubt it will
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm just asking benc to be sure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, its going to be fixed in the kernel before release.
<blizzzek> cya
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well. now someone doesn't think it will be the case.. :-/
<crimsun> _StefanS_: if it's present for some, it still isn't fixed for all.
<crimsun> e.g., my hp pavilion
<crimsun> also my thinkpad x41
<_StefanS_> oh.. I just wrote you in #ubuntu-devel..
<_StefanS_> crimsun: dont you just think the userspace apps need a change ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how did you change that default channel in kmix/alsa?
<crimsun> _StefanS_: I don't know the ramifications of just changing such apps.
<_StefanS_> crimsun: oh ok.. I just saw the details of the patch, and it would return an empty list for one of the batteries
<_StefanS_> crimsun: (which wasn't actually a battery)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: found it... the hotkey still doesn't work btw..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: 0-3% :)
<crimsun> if you have one of the newer santa rosa macbooks, a lot of things are still only partially functioning
<_StefanS_> crimsun: well I have...
<_StefanS_> crimsun: led backlight works like a charm though.
<Tonio_> crimsun: I have the old macbook ati version
<Tonio_> crimsun: talking about that, what about the sound support
<crimsun> _StefanS_: what's `lspci -nv|grep -A1 0403` ?
<Tonio_> crimsun: I remember we had a specific patch for feisty that worked much better
<Tonio_> crimsun: the current sound support is a bit strange, as for example the switch to headphone doesn't work correctly...
<Tonio_> crimsun: also left is mapped on 3D etc....
<Tonio_> crimsun: isn't there a way to go back the feisty way ? I mean doing differently depending the macbook version
<Tonio_> crimsun: that was really better at least for my macbook...
<_StefanS_> crimsun: 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03) \n Subsystem: 17aa:20ac
 * _StefanS_ wonders why mute isn't mapped either..
<crimsun> Tonio_: please follow up with the kernel team, as I no longer care for it.
<Tonio_> crimsun: sure, I will. thanks
<Lure> _StefanS_: no, not checked multimedia keys in hardy yet - but reports from gutsy are not all positive... :-(
<crimsun> Tonio_: my personal opinion is that you can simply revert to the feisty way
<Lure> Tonio_:
<Lure> [09:37] <Lure> Riddell, Hobbsee: new kdepim enterprise snapshot is in my ppa, ready for upload - would be great to have this for next alpha
<Lure> [
<crimsun> _StefanS_: is this on Hardy?
<Tonio_> crimsun: yeah, but I don't want to maintain my kernel locally :)
<_StefanS_> crimsun: yes
<Tonio_> crimsun: I'll submit the feisty patch eventually, to the kernel team
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^ if you have time for upload
<Tonio_> Lure: url please ? I don't have your ppa configured :)
<Tonio_> Lure: then I'll submit
<Tonio_> or your ppa url btw :)
<Lure> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/~lure/+archive
<Lure> Tonio_: it just needs ~ppa~lureX to be removed from version
<Lure> Tonio_, _StefanS_: I though that 2.5.24-5 is final (includes released version)
<_StefanS_> Lure: uhm, I didn't notice that.. I thought we were still on rcX..
<Lure> double battery is actual HAL issue
<_StefanS_> Lure: well, I still get info for both /proc and /sysfs concerning batteries through hal
<_StefanS_> Lure: probably.. can't we just patch it then ?
<Lure> kernel exposes now /proc and /sysfs interfaces and HAL uses both
<Lure> _StefanS_: kylem is on it afair, at least he was discussing proper solutioon on HAL mailing list
<crimsun> Lure: 5.9 is final (and FTBFS).
<_StefanS_> uhm ok, works is in progress then..
<_StefanS_> works/work
<Lure> problem is  that /sysfs is future, but it is currently lacking some features of /proc interface
<Lure> _StefanS_: bug   	177570
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177570 in hal "[hardy] two batteries display when left clicking on g-p-m" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177570
<_StefanS_> Lure: look who commented the last entry :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: I just wanted to hear if anything was really being done to it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got some sort of overview of what needs be done on hardy?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not yet
<Tonio_> Lure: uploading kdepim once built here :)
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks!
<Riddell> Lure: is that new kdepim from 3.5 branch or still from enterprise branch?
 * Hobbsee waves
<mhb> the epsilon was small... but my delta beats them all.
<mhb> hi
<iRon> Riddell: Hi! I'm almost done with BulletproofX.. But I couldn't fully test it, because failsafeDexconf script from GDM produces broken xorg.conf script.. (bproofx from Ubuntu/GDM doesn't work for me in Hardy)
<mhb> hello Hobbsee, Tonio_ , our dear Riddell and all the other friends
 * Nightrose waves :)
<mhb> I've passed the hardest exam of this semester today, so if anyone wants anything from me, I'm available
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Nightrose> wohooo
<Lure> Riddell: it is from enterprise, but till said that they are practically the same
<Lure> Riddell: I did not want to change to 3.5.9 branch to not cause confusion even more
<Lure> Riddell: but woudl be great to get wider testing before 3.5.9 release (we should put it into announcement)
<Lure> Riddell: btw, kdab will still maintain enterprise branch after 3.5.9 release, but they plan to have diff to minimum level
<_StefanS_> can we make 3.5.9 for hardy?
<sebas> Enterprise branch only has features for kolab companies different, it'd make all the sense in the world to ship 3.5.9 (which has all the fixes from enterprise in kdepim)
<mhb> wow, nokia buys TT?
<mhb> that should be in the topic at least :o)
<stdin> it is in #kde and #qt :p
<mhb> you community people have it easy :o)
<cheguevara> wow
<Tonio_> mhb: toma has fixed kdesudo
<Tonio_> mhb: unfortunatelly I don't have access to his patch actually, so we have to wait a bit
<mhb> Tonio_: okies.
<mhb> Tonio_: do you know what was it?
<Tonio_> mhb: not yet, I'm waiting for the patch ;)
<mhb> Tonio_: okay, let's wait for him
<Riddell> tonio: toma is online
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping him
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea what is the process that automounts devices in /media ?
<Serega> hey
<Riddell> Tonio_: kde 3 or 4?
<Riddell> it's kded in either case I'm pretty sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: 3 of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fighting with a super strange bug with ntfs-3g
<Tonio_> Riddell: automount process seems to miss the locale, while manual mount works
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just miss the process to look at....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect dbus, no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kded would miss the system locale ?
<Riddell> what does locale have to do with mounting?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ntfs-3g has a specific option so that it can deal with the system locale
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:rjiUdxmKBUQJ:www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html+ntfs-3g+%22skipping+unrepresentable+filename%22&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=6&gl=fr&client=firefox-a
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that mounting manually works in any case
<Tonio_> Riddell: but with the automount process, on feisty I miss the words including specific caracters
<Riddell> it's hal that does the actual mounting
<Tonio_> Riddell: no issue while mounting manually of course, that's why I suspect an environment problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's looks at hal then ;) thanks for the help btw
<Riddell> Tonio_: this one I think /usr/lib/hal/hal-storage-mount
<mhb> _("I'm afraid I can't do that, Dave.")
<Tonio_> Riddell: super thanks !
<mhb> kwwii: hmm, your last mail in the -artwork sounds ... unradical
<mhb> kwwii: I thought the artwork is going to change dramatically...
<mhb> at least everyone reading the blueprints thought so
<Riddell> that got moved to hardy+1
<mhb> hmm, too bad.
<mhb> well... kubuntu will be great regardless of some gnomey artwork :o)
<mhb> Riddell: any news on the hardy KDE4 CDs?
<mhb> or ETA?
<mhb> hmm, a lot of people is concerned about Qt now
<mhb> judging by the dot.kde.org comments.
<iRon> Tonio_: i've fixed already locale issue with ntfs partitions mounting
<iRon> Tonio_: are you on hardy?
<Tonio_> iRon: yeah but I need the fix for feisty ;)
<Tonio_> iRon: one of our clients reports the issue
<Tonio_> iRon: any help concerning the fix ?
<iRon> Tonio_ : sure.. sec
<Tonio_> iRon: that would be super :)
<iRon> Tonio_: look at this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11045065/kdebase-superfix.debdiff
<iRon> Tonio_: if (medium->fsType() == "ntfs") {
<Riddell> mhb: colin was working hard on the seeds last week, since we can't edit the seeds at all in the mean time it'll be blocking alpha 3
<Riddell> iRon: great!
<Lure> sebas: we will switch back with 3.5.9 release (keeping enterprise up-to-date until then)
<Riddell> iRon: if bullet proof X is broken generally I guess we just wait for further testing until it gets fixed, but we can still patch kdm
<sebas> Lure: Cool.
<iRon> Riddell: kdm and x11-commons
<iRon> *x11-common
<Tonio_> iRon: super, thank you !
<iRon> Tonio_: already patched and tested? :)
<Tonio_> iRon: no of course, currently building :)
<vorian> morning :)
<Tonio_> iRon: I'll ping you if that doesn't work, but hopefully that'll not be needed
<iRon> Tonio_ : ok
<doc__> hi there
<Tonio_> hi doc__
<Riddell> "Debhelper 6 in Ubuntu Hardy" time for compat updating
 * Jucato resists the urge to say "eh.... wazzup doc__!"
<doc__> jussi01: hehehe
<stdin> jussi01 != Jucato ;)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee is dancing
<jussi01> rrrrr
<mornfall> Hi.
<kwwii> mhb: it will change more radically for hardy+1
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks according to debian that the latest patches for flash support do work
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll take them and reupload
<nixternal> oh wow, I get to wake up to Nokia buying Trolltech
<ScottK2> nixternal: Go back to bed.  Maybe it's a dream.
<nixternal> nope, it isn't a dream, it is reality!
<nixternal> w00t Trolltech!
<nixternal> better Nokia than Motorola
<mhb> well, not everyone is optimistic about it
<mhb> top brass is, but privates aren't
<nixternal> no one ever is when a company is acquired
<nixternal> I have been involved in business deals like this numerous times, and only once did we get screwed
<nixternal> I believe Nokia has good intentions
<mhb> I'm sure they are going to try and sell Qt before they dispose of it
<mhb> to be honest, the Qt of today has not got a good pricing strategy
<nixternal> next to MFC though, they have got to be a close 2nd
<nixternal> Qt is used in a ton of large named software nowadays
<mhb> nixternal: not sure what you mean
<nixternal> GUI toolkits
<mhb> my point is that their site doesn't really state how much Qt costs
<mhb> and I'm sure they have concentrated on private deals, where price was high ... but those deals won't boost adoption much
<nixternal> that's because they charge their enterprise/corporate stuff according tot he size of the job I believe
<nixternal> all of Adobe is Qt, so that was a big adoption there
<mhb> is it?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> Nero
<mhb> hmm, not that I've seen those apps recently.
<nixternal> Motorola actually uses it too
<nixternal> onceo f the Ubuntu Chicago guys, his dad programs Qt stuff for cell phones
<nixternal> s/onceo f/ one of
<mhb> ah
<nixternal> which will be interesting now
<nixternal> Nokia owns Qt, and Motorola uses it
<nixternal> hrmm
<mhb> still, if I were to do a small-scale software app, I'd go for the cheapest product available that gets the job done.
<nixternal> NASA uses Qt, I didn't know that...
<mhb> I'd like to see those people adopting Qt... but I guess that Microsoft thing I've never worked with gets the job done for them.
<blizzzek> google earth uses qt as well
<nixternal> Walt Disney
<nixternal> Samsung
<nixternal> see, that will be interesting too
 * mhb feels small
<mhb> compared to those mammoths
<nixternal> nice, Siemens uses Qt for their HMIs
<nixternal> I wish we would have been cool like that at Rockwell Automations/Allen Bradley
<nixternal> We used VB and nasty clipart for our HMIs
<Riddell> "all of Adobe is Qt" only one of their apps is
<nixternal> I thought they switched to all of them now?
<nixternal> I swore I read that somewhere
<nixternal> I knew Photoshop was, and they were going to use it everywhere else
<Riddell> ok, maybe I'm wrong then
<mhb> hmm, is Photoshop really Qt?
<xRaich[o]2x> hmm photoshop is qt? are there any plans on porting it to linux?
<nixternal> ya, when you install photoshop you can see it install the qt libs
<nixternal> same with nero..that is how I originally found out about it
<mhb> because photoshop has real trouble with wine, and I wouldn't expect Qt to cause much trouble there.
<nixternal> I was like, I know I just saw it installing Qt libraries
<stdin> so you saw "Qt" and did a double take?
<nixternal> hehe ya
<iRon> QT = QickTime ;)
<nixternal> oh man, Archbishop Christodoulos died...I bet my x-wife and her mom are upset
<ScottK2> Riddell: I'm taking a stab at the python-qt3 merge (New upstream), unless you'd rather I didn't.
<Riddell> ScottK2: cool, go ahead
<nixternal> hey, one good thing about Nokia/Trolltech, they are talking about it on TV
<hunger> nixternal: I read one gnome blog where the guy got upset because he thinks that nokia might stop work on the gnome based maenon platform.
<nixternal> would be interesting to say the least
<stdin> nixternal: I bet they never mention "KDE" or "Open Source" once on the TV though
<mhb> open source? what's that?
<nixternal> I have only heard Ubuntu or Open Source with the Dell deal on CNBC or Bloomberg
<mhb> but they say "KDE" all the time in our tv
<hunger> nixternal: I bet they will be talking about freeware instead:-(
<nixternal> heh
<mhb> perhaps because it's an actual Czech word
<nixternal> they are talking about Skype, Google Earth, and Adobe Photoshop
<stdin> "KDE: freeware on kubunt-oh, for line-ux"
<nixternal> wow, they bought Trolltech pretty cheap
<nixternal> $153 million USD
<jjesse> i thought that was 153 milliion EUROS
<nixternal> 105 million euros
<jjesse> oh
<nixternal> 16 kroner per share, or $2.91 per share, or 2 euros per share
<Riddell> what's the current trading price?
<nixternal> 15.70 kroner/$2.85/1.96 euros
<nixternal> they are up while nokia is down
<nixternal> that always happens too...when you sell your shares blow up..that happened to use at TAVA Technologies when Real Automations from Belgium bought us out
<nixternal> w00t!!!!
<nixternal> they said KDE!!!
<txwikinger> \o/
<nixternal> KDE 4 to be exact as the big news out of Trolltech this year for the success of KDE 4
<nixternal> and they said Linux correctly :p
<nixternal> but the guy who is doing the interviewing though is a tech analyst and was a Red Hat guy back when them and VA Linux blew up back in the day
<nixternal> CNBC rocks! I think I will stop watching bloomberg now
 * txwikinger only gets the boring EU Version
<nixternal> heh, they said GNU/Linux, BSD, and Free Software
<xRaich[o]2x> wow
<nixternal> you know the guy doing the talking is a geek
<nixternal> bah, commercial
<Tonio_> iRon: your patch doesn't seem to work for me :/
<xRaich[o]2x> obviously. only a geek would say "GNU/Linux" ^^
<nixternal> they will talk more at about noon when they do the technology sector again...this is nice, first time it isn't microsoft this and apple that
<Tonio_> iRon: I just installed the required patched kdebase packages, but it fails.... strange......
<iRon> Tonio_: fails? or doesn't works?
<Tonio_> iRon: no change, I still can't see the french specific chars....
<Tonio_> iRon: any idea how to debug this ?
<iRon> Tonio_: have you restarted kded and konqueror?
<Tonio_> iRon: I rebooted
<Tonio_> iRon: manual mount still works, so I don't understand....
<Tonio_> I must say I don't understand
<iRon> Tonio_: ok.. there could be another problem. on hardy there is only ntfs-3g.. but in feisty as i remember there are ntfs and ntfs-3g ?
<Tonio_> iRon: I only have ntfs-3g installed
<Tonio_> iRon: and a simple manual mount command works
<Tonio_> iRon: I suspect there is still something wrong with kmediamanager, but what ?
<Tonio_> iRon: is there a way to trace what kded does on that point ?
<iRon> Tonio_: i know that simple mount works.. :)
<iRon> Tonio_: and this patch has fixed locale issue for me..
<iRon> Tonio_: i'm thinking...
<Tonio_> iRon: hum could LC_ALL be empty ?
<iRon> yep
<Tonio_> iRon: fsLocale += setlocale(LC_ALL, "");
<Tonio_> iRon: that I don't understand, you push an empty value ?
<iRon> Tonio_: so, LC_ALL must be not empty :)
<Tonio_> iRon: bah on my hardy system LC_ALL seems to be empty btw, and it works :)
<iRon> Tonio_: i'm not on my working kubuntu now..
<Tonio_> okay I'll try to chck by myself
<Tonio_> iRon: thanks for the help in any case
<mhb> Tonio_: got the patch yet?
<Tonio_> mhb: toonight :)
<mhb> sure
<mhb> I'll be away for an hour, but then again available
<mhb> feel free to ping me once you have it
<mhb> I can have another hacking session this evening
<nixternal> OK, who here has the ultimate "I feel like crap" remedy?
<nixternal> one thing I learned from being in the military and traveling all over Europe, if I ever felt like crap, Europeans had a remedy that knocked it out
<Riddell> Irn Bru!
<nixternal> hehe
<mhb> well that's not european
<nixternal> I should have seen that one coming
<ScottK2> nixternal: With enough coffee, you can get through anything.
<mhb> those isles think they can be a part of USA on Monday and part of Europe on Tuesday :o)
<nixternal> I am double fisting
<nixternal> coffee and tea
<nixternal> tea and honey to be exact
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> ScottK2: you watching the State of the Union tonight?
<nixternal> for once, I would love to see Bushie go, "I am reporting on the state of the union tonight, and it sucks!"
<ScottK2> nixternal: Hadn't planned on it.  Watching politicians on TV raises my blood pressure.  Doesn't matter much whice party it is.
<nixternal> lol
<mhb> so who do you want for president? Klaus or Å vejnar? :o)
<mhb> (two czech candidates for presidency, by the way)
<mhb> (czech presidency)
 * ScottK2 guessed.
<ScottK2> Does it matter (from your perspective) - Often all the politicians are the same.
<mhb> yeah, they're both white and male, booring
<mhb> and straight
<nixternal> hahahahah
<nixternal> gahahahahhaha
<jjesse> gerald ford was the only president who said the state of union is no good
<nixternal> holy smokes, that was classic right there
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, I remember that
<nixternal> well not personally, but you get the point :)
<jjesse> quote "I must say to you that the statoe of the union is not good"
<Riddell> has that ever happened?
<jjesse> has what ever happend?
<txwikinger> what did Carter ever say?
<Riddell> in the state of the union speach the US president says "well, it's not good"
<jjesse> Riddell: yes Gerald Ford, 1975
<jjesse> http://www.fordlibrarymuseum.gov/library/speeches/750028.htm
 * txwikinger remembers Carter never noticed all those lines at the pumps
 * txwikinger also remember Sundays for which nobody was allowed to drive cars
 * Hobbsee declares victory
<ScottK2> Riddell: I've got a python-qt question for you...  Both qt3 and qt4 ship a pyqtconfig.  Neither seems to be available in $PYTHONPATH.  The new eric FTBFS as a result.  Debian exposes one (haven't checked which), so it builds.  Any thoughts on how to go forward on fixing this? (Note: I've not checked with the new upstream I'm merging yet - just looking if this is a known Kubuntu design decision)
<Riddell> ScottK2: it's not a known Kubuntu design decision
<ScottK2> Riddell: Thanks.
 * ScottK2 will dig into it then.
 * nixternal goes and lays down...this feeling like crap thing sucks
<Hobbsee> nixternal: heh.  i could have told you that long ago!
<ScottK2> nixternal: More coffee
<ScottK2> Speak of which... brb.
<iRon> Tonio_: could you mount your ntfs partition with mount command and with kmediamanager, and check if realy ntfs-3g used in both cases?
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> iRon: yep ntfs-3g is used.....
<Tonio_> iRon: I looked at the environment kded is working, LANG is set....
<Tonio_> iRon: I'm rebuilding with some debug in your patch to check what happens
<Tonio_> iRon: I wonder if the no-media-ioslave patches can cause the issue
<iRon> Tonio_: then please try to change  QString fsLocale("locale="); with  QString fsLocale("nls=");
<Tonio_> iRon: what would be the difference ?
<iRon> Tonio_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_NTFS_Partitions
<Tonio_> iRon: reading
<Tonio_> iRon: I see no reason that this would be different between feisty and hardy/gutsy btw
<Tonio_> iRon: locale is a ntfs-3g specific option while nls is for mount right ?
<iRon> Tonio_: ntfs-3g is the same on feisty and hardy?
<Tonio_> iRon: I backported
<Tonio_> iRon: bah I'm going to test with the debug and see what happened.... I don't want to waste your time :)
<iRon> Tonio_: you don't need to debug.. you could play with dbus-send command first to figure out correct parameters
<Tonio_> iRon: I wonder if the fstype shouldn't be ntfs-3g ?
<Tonio_> iRon: how to check this ?
<iRon> Tonio_: oh.. yeah.. on feisty it could be ntfs and ntfs-3g
<Tonio_> iRon: I'll try to add a double if then
<Tonio_> iRon: what defines the name of the fs ? the kernel directly ?
<Tonio_> dbus ?
<Tonio_> iRon: with a backported ntfs-3g I suspected the fs to have the same name....
<Tonio_> iRon: and last but not least, is there a way to request hal for the fs of a device ?
 * Tonio_ knows not much about hal
<Tonio_> hal-device -> it is ntfs-3g
<iRon> Tonio_: "medium" variable in code is initialized from HAL settings
<Tonio_> iRon: I know how to fix now ;)
<iRon> Tonio_: you could override fs type setting when calling org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.Mount
<Tonio_> thanks a lot, I'll just check for ntfs and ntfs-3g
<Tonio_> iRon: hum oki
<Tonio_> iRon: then the string value for the fs type is set by dbus ?
<iRon> Tonio_: with dbus you could override it
<Tonio_> iRon: yeah, that seems to be my problem
<Tonio_> iRon: I'll fix that, and MANY thanks for your help ;)
<iRon> Tonio_: yw!
<mornfall> Afternoon.
<Riddell> mornfall: sorry I havn't got to testing the new adept today, it's on my (lengthy) todo
<mornfall> No problem. I won't have much adept time till friday, so if I have feedback near the end of the week, that should be fine.
<apachelogger_> Riddell: hey, can you please drop latest dragonplayer in gutsy-backports? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dragonplayer
<Riddell> apachelogger_: have you tested it?  does it work?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: yep, testbuilt on my in-kde4-drowning laptop ;-)
<Riddell> "I: Building backport of dragonplayer-1.99~beta1 as 1.99~beta1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1 ... E: execution of 'dpkg-genchanges -S -sa -v1.99~beta1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1' failed with return code 255."
<Riddell> apachelogger_: something broke in the backport script
<apachelogger_> d'oh!
<apachelogger_> Riddell: well, it's in the ppa for now
<ScottK2> Riddell: Bug #186668 is ready for review/upload.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186668 in python-qt3 "Please merge python-qt3 3.17.4-1  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186668
<Riddell> apachelogger_: suse has these interesting patches to fix the kde3/4 launching issue http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde4-applications.diff
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde3-applications.diff
<Riddell> first patch is for KDE 3, second for KDE 4
<apachelogger_> Riddell: will have a look later on
 * apachelogger_ is kinda busy with a school project :S
<ScottK2> Riddell: The new python-qt3 solves my pyqtconfig problem, so I'll be able to sync the new eric in once that's uploaded.
<Riddell> ScottK2: do we still need to move that pyqtconfig.py bit in debian/rules?
<ScottK> Riddell: Not sure.  It works as is.
<ScottK> I can look into it some more, but I'm not very familiar with why kde-guidance needed it moved.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh, it's because it's in python-qt3 not python-qt3-dev
<Riddell> no I don't remember either now, but it did break without it
<ScottK> OK.  I vote we don't break it again. ;-)
<Riddell> "it is needed for mountconfig from kde-guidance" apparantly
<ScottK2> Maybe the best answer (not today) is to fix kde-guidance not to need it.
<mhb> evening my dears
<mhb> Tonio_: hacking time yet?
<Tonio_> mhb: nope I'm at work, unfortunatelly :)
<mhb> Tonio_: but I can work on it, if you have the patch
<Tonio_> mhb: I'll do what's needed as soon as I have the patch, don't worry :)
<Tonio_> mhb: I don't :/
<mhb> Tonio_: okay.
<mhb> Tonio_: looking forward to it
<Tonio_> mhb: ;)
<Tonio_> iRon: your patch worked with a s/ntfs/ntfs-3g
<Tonio_> iRon: once again thanks
<toma> ah Tonio_!
<Tonio_> hey !
<toma> let me get that patch
<Tonio_> toma: super, thanks !
<Tonio_> mhb: ping ? :)
<Riddell> ScottK2: pyqt3 uploaded, thanks
<mhb> Tonio_: here
<mhb> Tonio_: can you commit it?
<Tonio_> mhb: sure
<Tonio_> mhb: I'll be at home very late all the week so don't expect me to work on kdesudo-kde4 except between 12 h and 14 h...
<Tonio_> mhb: and on friday of course
<toma> Tonio_: i couldn't manage to get tabs in my vi, but you will manage; here it is: http://rafb.net/p/t41Xvi31.html
<iRon> Tonio_: once again yw :)
<Tonio_> toma: commiting the patch, many thanks !
<toma> yw
<nixternal> OK, I have been studying this whole Trolltech/Nokia deal and now I am asking myself, Why? Was it to make money off of Motorola, Panasonic, and others? Very fishy
<yuriy> what deal?
<nixternal> Nokia purchased trolltech today
<yuriy> whoa
<yuriy> whaaat
<yuriy> that can't be good
<Tonio_> mhb: commited
<nixternal> at first I thought "yes", but after reading up on mobile development, and Nokias lack of use for Qt, it got me wondering the same
<yuriy> why would it be good?
<yuriy> also $150m sounds pretty cheap
<Tonio_> toma: I'm really surprised cause I'm pretty sure I tested that solution
<Tonio_> toma: maybe I did it the wrong way....
<nixternal> Motorola, Panasonic, and other big cell manufacturers use Qt, so by Nokia purchasing it, they now have a ground to attack these other companies with
<Tonio_> toma: if you say it works, for sure I didn't do it correctly ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: nobody knows but I'd expect Qtopia is more interesting to them than Qt
<Tonio_> mhb: concerning the writestdin missing, according to toma a prinf should do the trick..... simply :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I was thinking the same
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I meant Qtopia and not Qt
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the python-qt3 upload.
<Riddell> ScottK: thanks for the merge :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: they want to stop with symbian as they maintain it alone mostly, and with google and linux coming on cellphones, qtopia is probably their new target :)
<nixternal> the good thing is the financial backing though
<nixternal> marketing as well
<toma> Tonio_: i worked with the api before, so I had some advantage
<Tonio_> toma: hehe
<toma> Tonio_: adding debug statements helps to determine what's going though
<Tonio_> toma: sure :)
<toma> Tonio_: oh, and i don't know if sudo is localised, but you might want to prepend the call with something like LC_ALL=C
<Tonio_> toma: it isn't, but yeah that might not be bad btw :)
<mhb> Tonio_: yes, that's a good suggestion
<mhb> Tonio_: I've filed a bug in the sudo bugzilla about l10n, they are going to fix that sometime
<fdoving> hi.
<nixternal> howdy fdoving
<nixternal> anyone else having problems with the daily cd images?
<nixternal> they are dying on drive partitioning for me
<nixternal> something about not being able to remove 2 files or something
<ScottK2> nixternal: Obviously you don't want it bad enough.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> trying to install Ubuntu and Kubuntu, and neither are liking me right now
<nixternal> guess I will just go with the alpha
<toma> Riddell: what was that mail client's name you are using?
<nixternal> Alpine
<toma> ah.
<toma> not available for angstrom
<nixternal> toma: what version is Mailody going to be for KDE 4? I forgot all about the website update and want to put it up right now
<nixternal> and you are still planning on it being completed by KDE 4.1 correct?
<toma> yes
<toma> we are now at 0.5.0
<toma> so, 0.7.0 ?
<nixternal> OK
<toma> fdoving: ^ ?
<nixternal> new features besides adaptation of Akonadi?
<ScottK> Is Kubuntu doing anything with policykit or is that just Ubuntu?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's an upstream issue, KDE badly needs someone to implement it
<Riddell> ScottK: since right now you can't use root in kcontrol modules at all
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<Lure> Riddell: is this issue for kde4 only or also for kde3?
<Riddell> Lure: kde 4 only
<Lure> Riddell: kde3 will stay with kdesudo?
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<mhb> Lure: why not?
<mhb> do you have anything against it?
<Lure> mhb: no, just want to understand what is planned to be done
<mhb> KDE4 may go with kdesudo, too
<mhb> depends on how fast can we package it
<Lure> Riddell: can we just not patch system settings with kdesudo (after kde4 port)?
<Lure> mhb: exactly
<Riddell> Lure: I think you misunderstand, the kcontrol library has had any ability to have root UIs taken out of it
<Riddell> it's not a kdesu vs kdesudo issue
<Riddell> they got taken out so someone could implement policykit
<Lure> Riddell: oh, they ripped that out in kde4?
<Riddell> which nobody has
<Lure> Riddell: do you have any plans when kde4 cd's will be built on regular basis (daily)?
<iRon> Riddell: may be we should start at least with policykit integration? i could research on this... and try to implement policykit stuff for "users disk mounting" in kde4..
<Riddell> Lure: asap, it's still blocked on colin changing the seed layouts (but so is alpha 3)
<Riddell> iRon: it can't be done for just one module, it needs to be added to the kcontrol classes in kdelibs (then add it for each module that needs it)
<Riddell> iRon: I doubt it'll be easy, but if you want to get into elite kdelibs hacking, that's a feature that's badly needed
<iRon> Riddell: i've already played with policykit api..
<Riddell> hmm, hadn't thought about "users disk mounting", that's not kcontrol but it would benefit from policykit, although it should probably be hal using it
<Riddell> iRon: that's more than I have :)
 * ScottK designates iRon the Kubuntu lead developer for policykit integration due to his superior experience and knowledge.
<iRon> :)
<ScottK> You think I'm kidding, right?
<iRon> i'm even not a member of any kubuntu-* team :(
<ScottK> You're here.  You've got a ticket to the ball.
 * ScottK cares more about running code than paperwork.
<Riddell> iRon: turn up to the next meeting and ask
<iRon> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> iRon: well, write a wiki page first of course
<iRon> Riddell: yep.. what about policykit wiki page?
<iRon> Riddell: we could create it too..
<cheguevara> doesn't policykit needs to be implemented in kdm
<Riddell> iRon: I ment make yourself a wiki page before applying for membership
<Riddell> cheguevara: that's consolekit, and we have a patch for it
<cheguevara> thats consolekit actually
<cheguevara> yeah just realised that myself
<cheguevara> but what about kdm-kde4?
<Riddell> I don't think we've added it but it's available
<mornfall> Yo.
<jussi01> Riddell: nalioth is about now.
<Nightrose> nixternal: owwwww :(   /me sends a nice hot cup of tea over to Chicago
<nixternal> I have drank so much tea today
<nixternal> I am half way through a bottle of honey too
<Nightrose> :/
<Nightrose> then you should probably go to bed and sleep
<cheguevara> and dream of nokia pouring loads of money in QT
<cheguevara> like thats gonna happen
<nixternal> no more sleep
<nixternal> I am wrapped up like a burrito trying to sweat this out
 * ryanakca cheers at being off all week :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: sick?
<nixternal> just a bit
<ryanakca> heh
<mhb> hey ryanakca
<mhb> how was your exam?
<ryanakca> mhb: not too bad... I ran out of time, so my conclusion is basically a big long line with bumps for 'm' and 'n' and 'r' and random breaks :)
<ryanakca> mhb: yours? pass?
<mornfall> What now.
<mhb> ryanakca: sure, had a 2 (second best grade, second worst grade)
<mhb> ryanakca: we've got 1(best),2,3 and bye bye.
<nixternal> haha, and bye bye
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> mhb: grats :D
<ryanakca> mhb: its the oposite here... 4,3,2,1,R1,R2,R3...
<ryanakca> the R1-3 are just to let you know how much you fail... all of them are < 50%
<ryanakca> s/oposite/opposite/
<ryanakca> but they're fail none the less
 * ryanakca considers packaging BASIC-256
<nixternal> who asked the question in the Nokia/Trolltech audiocast?
<nixternal> the 2nd question was for Kubuntu/KDE :)
<ryanakca> what was it?
<nixternal> just asking if they are planning on continuing with KDE and what not, which of course is yes
<ryanakca> lol :)
<nixternal> but they are planning on bringing Qt, not Qtopia to their cell phones
<nixternal> r40, s60, and the n8xx will eventually be Qt :)
<nixternal> Kubuntu on a n810? :)
<ryanakca> eh?
 * ryanakca tries to compress 'Easy to use version of BASIC designed to teach young children the basics of programming.' into 60 characters
<nixternal> KTurtle!
<mhb> ryanakca: what type of exam was it?
<mhb> ryanakca: m,n,r ... are those variables?
<ryanakca> mhb: french exam
<ryanakca> m,n,r ?
<ryanakca> answer questions about a "fable" (english equivalent = ?) for half an hour, and then write an essay on a random subject for the rest of the time
<mhb> ah, lovely
<ryanakca> nixternal: KTurtle uses LOGO, right? And LOGO is simillar to what language?
<mhb> it's unique
<hads> LOGO is LOGO; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logo_(programming_language)
<ryanakca> wow
 * ryanakca is having fun moving his turtle around in circles :)
<ryanakca> wow, its ancient... 1967...
<mhb> C is 1972, Lisp 1958
 * ryanakca wonders if http://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/ is any good... theory behind the programming.
<mhb> sure is
<jdong> ryanakca: it's one of the best
<jdong> ryanakca: but then again, I am biased :)
<jdong> ryanakca: Hal cuts me paychecks ;-)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Hal? MIT person?
<jdong> ryanakca: yeah, founder of the MIT EECS dept :)
<ryanakca> lol
<jdong> been on the FSF chair before, I believe
 * ryanakca wonders if the local bookstore has a printed copy... I hate reading huge amounts of text on the computer
<ryanakca> wow, not too bad... 34% off (53.79 vs 81.50)... might go in and look at it
<mhb> ryanakca: get used to it
<ryanakca> used to what?
<ryanakca> incredibly high book prices for anything non-fiction?
<mhb> ryanakca: it's the best way to pass a computer science uni
<ryanakca> ah :)
<mhb> especially if your uni has less books than students
<ryanakca> heh, this side of the pond, students have to buy their own books
<mhb> well we should do it, too
<ryanakca> Hmm... class of 1922? if he was 20 at the time, he's what? 106?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: we also do...
 * ryanakca grumbles at KMail-kde3 not working under KDE4
<jpatrick> ryanakca: usa alpine!
<jpatrick> use*
<yuriy> ryanakca: really? i haven't had any trouble yet
<yuriy> probably a hardy thing
 * yuriy reconsiders upgrading
<toma> ryanakca: using the same $KDEDIR ?
<ryanakca> toma: it complains that kwallet isn't running, and then that it can't connect to dcop, and then that it can't start the pop3 process
 * ryanakca checks
<ryanakca> Could not start process pop3s.
<toma> no idea then
<ryanakca> toma: in krunner, "sh -c 'KDEDIR=/usr/lib/kde && export $KDEDIR && kmail'" ?
<ScottK2> IIRC we'll have a whole 'nother kdepim after 3.5.9 gets released, so no need to get to excited about kdepim right now.
 * ryanakca decides to use alpine to check his backlogged email
<toma> ryanakca: i meant kdehome
<ryanakca> toma: don't see anything about kdehome in 'env | grep -i home'
<toma> good
<toma> as i said, no idea what that problem is, should work
<ryanakca> heh, oh well, I've almost got alpine set up :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: whatever you do; do NOT use it's filters
<ryanakca> jpatrick: okies :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: basically speaking... they suck
 * jpatrick does it all though gmail
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-29
<cheguevara> ping stdin
<blizzzek> gn8
<Jucato> hm... the new wallpaper looks... hm.... :)
<ryanakca> Is anyone else having trouble starting amarok 3.5.8 in KDE4?
<ryanakca> s/3.5.8/1.4.8/
<DasKreech> KDE?
<ryanakca> no
<ryanakca> 22:55:37 < ryanakca> Is anyone else having trouble starting amarok 3.5.8 in KDE4?
<DasKreech> kk
<DasKreech> Ho Hibbsee
<DasKreech> I mean Hobbsee
<stdin> cheguevara: pong (if you're still awake)
<Hobbsee> heya DasKreech
<DasKreech> Hobbsee: So lucky
<DasKreech> Just got me in bed
<Hobbsee> heh
<DasKreech> Night
<DasKreech> Hobbsee: Are you near Aseigo and canllaith ?
<Hobbsee> DasKreech: now?  i'm north of them, yeah
<Hobbsee> they're in another state
<DasKreech> ok so no chance of stopping in for tea? :)
<Hobbsee> nope
<DasKreech> :) night
<blizzzek> moin
<doc__> hi there
<mornfall> Morning.
<Riddell> mornfall: adept looking good but crashed on me when I "Apply Changes" Internal Error, ordering was unable to handle the media swap
<mornfall> Hmh.
<mornfall> Apt hates me.
<mornfall> I haven't seen that bug for a long time though.
<mornfall> Are you sure it's alpha2?
<mornfall> Ie. does it have file list under details?
<Riddell> mornfall: there's a Files tab with headers, it doesn't list anything
<Riddell> mornfall: hah, you know what might help?
<Riddell> if I ran it as root
<Riddell> works perfectly
<mhb> hehe :o)
<mornfall> Ahh!
<mornfall> : - ).
<mornfall> Yes, those checks are still missing.
<mornfall> Riddell: It only lists things for installed packages. I have fixed the tab title post-alpha I guess.
<mhb> yup, it works
<mhb> nice
<mornfall> I have fixed some major slowness when selecting packages as well post-release, so no need to report that : - ).
<mornfall> (Related to filling the list.)
<mhb> some minor tweakies remain, though (if you click to Details after you install a package, it's not updated)
<mornfall> Could be.
<mornfall> Please note such minor issues and mail a summary to me, if you can.
<mornfall> These are most easily overlooked and cause unneccessary unfinished look.
<mhb> sure
<mhb> Riddell: if you write "perli" in the search box, do you see the correct package?
<mhb> Riddell: it appears to me that the result flashes for a second, then disappears
<mornfall> Would be great if you also tested the debconf stuff.
<mornfall> It worked for me, but that probably doesn't guarantee anything.
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like your opinion concerning flash support in konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have all the patches debian has to make it to work, but it doesn't....
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is a patch for kdebase and one for kdelibs
<Riddell> mornfall: installing gdm it seems to hang http://pastebin.com/m4287af94
<mornfall> Ah. Subst, that I haven't encountered yet.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm unsure if we have to rebuild kdebase against kdelibs in fact.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: do they have branch patches too?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it currently still fails
<mornfall> I'll have to check with the docs and implement that.
<Tonio_> branch patches ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what do you mean by branch patches ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: patches that contain the latest svn
<Tonio_> Riddell: not to what I've seen
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw we can expect a 3.5.9 for hardy right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: then no need to waste time on this, and just wait for 3.5.9 to get flash fixed, imho
<mornfall> Riddell: I don't quite understand the SUBST bit, but I'll look at it later (the documentation and the debug output confuse me at best).
<Jucato> Another mass deployment of Kubuntu (and Edubuntu) http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1163450117 (page 2 mentions that fact)
 * Jucato wonders why this didn't come to the LoCo's attention... :(
<Riddell> mornfall: sun-java6-jre also gets stuck http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/adept-debconf.png
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, although it would be nice to have patches for released versions
<mornfall> Ok, CAPB, another one. Interesting that I always hit the easy testcases : - ).
<Tonio_> Riddell: agree on that point
<mornfall> (I haven't found package that would use either of those two. But CAPB is easy enough.)
<mornfall> Noting both.
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I'll review the patches today with comparison to debian and svn commits, and eventually will rebuild kdebase against kdelibs to be sure I'm not missing something
<Tonio_> Riddell: then if it doesn't work..... we'll wait for 3.5.9
<mornfall> Riddell: Hm, you have icons missing there...
<mornfall> Weird.
<Riddell> Jucato: excellent!
<Riddell> mornfall: what's a good debconf test package?
<Jucato> Riddell: yeah. gonna try to round up the Ubuntu-PH team and see where we can help :)
<mornfall> Riddell: Dunno, I tried something from cups, resolvconf and a bunch of random ones that asked questions during upgrade.
<mornfall> And x11-commond and xserver-xorg.
<Tonio_> Riddell: postfix for example
<Tonio_> Riddell: flash works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I forgot the gtk-qt-engine patch :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: ah hah
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that I noticed gtk-qt-engine doesn't change gnome apps fonts now.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to get that fixed today
<luisbg> I'm making a package of a qt app I've written, can I have qmake move some files I need to /usr/share/myapp/ or do I have to do this in the packaging? I would prefer in qmake
<Riddell> luisbg: that's a question for someone who knows about qmake, maybe try #qt, I'm sure it must be able to but if it can't it's trivial to do in the packaging
<luisbg> hello Jonnathan
<Riddell> hola luisbg
<luisbg> yeah, in packaging it would be editing the posinst
<luisbg> postint*
<luisbg> but I prefer trying to make it work with qmake
<luisbg> I'll ask in #qt
<stdin> can't you just do it via the .install
<luisbg> stdin, hm?
<stdin> debian/package.install (or debian/install) <- it has the location to put all the files
<stdin> you can move files about with that too
<Riddell> luisbg: looking at packages which use qmake they mostly seem to install the files manually in debian/rules http://cdbs.ueberalles.net/_qmake.mk.html
<luisbg> Riddell, wow, thanks
<mornfall> Re. Any success with debconf?
<mhb> mornfall: is there a list of packages that use it in some way?
<Riddell> mornfall: postfix also got stuck on the same thing as sun-java
<Riddell> mornfall: resolveconf did talk debconf but didn't ask me anything just resolved it itself
<mornfall> Riddell: You can sudo vi /var/cache/debconf/config.dat and remove the seen flag on resolvconf.
<mornfall> Postfix probably does have CAPB backup as  well.
<mornfall> Well, I'll fix those this week, together with the other fixes that should be enough for alpha3.
<mornfall>  And I should implement database locking and root/nonroot warnings. And recovery. That would be a good set of alpha3 goals.
<Riddell> mornfall: resolvconf still seems to install without me needing to answer anything, although the debconf previous/next buttons do appear briefly http://paste.ubuntu.com/3970/
<mornfall> Ah.
<mornfall> I know.
<mornfall> sudo sh -c 'DEBIAN_PRIORITY=low adept_manager'
<mornfall> (Well, I don't have a dedicated testing install, so I can't really play too much with those.)
<mornfall> Also
<mornfall> Hm, nevermind, adept_debconf is not packaged (that's a graphical dpkg-reconfigure thingy).
<Riddell> wow, genius, it works
<mornfall> \o/ : - ).
<mornfall> Hm, add the missing widgets to alpha3 goals (multiselect and maybe some others).
<Riddell> apachelogger__: I've got the kde menu patches working for me, I think I'll just upload
<Riddell> trouble is it needs every kde 4 package edited to install its .desktop files into the new location
<Riddell> Tonio_: any plans to upload kdelibs (3)?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, I already uploaded yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: any fix I should look at ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: you said you were adding the gtk-engine patch to the flash issues
<Riddell> but maybe that's kdebase
<Tonio_> Riddell: that gtk-qt-engine package :)
<Riddell> ah, right
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase and kdelibs patches are already in the repos :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I already uploaded gtk-qt btw
<Riddell> guess I should look at SRU for them
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I'll investigate at the fonts settings issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: that would be nice indeed, as a lot of people are installing flash manually....
<Tonio_> Riddell: debian as several patches, but I merged them
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is one patch for kdelibs, one for kdebase and one for gtk-qt
<Riddell> that's a lot of compiling, good thing i have a dual core machine now
<effie_jayx> hello all
<jjesse> hello effie_jayx
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we have a package for policykit-kde ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: see http://svn.uludag.org.tr/uludag/trunk/PolicyKit-kde/
<Tonio_> Riddell: would be nice to give an attempt, so that for once we wouldn't be a cycle late compared to ubuntu, no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is for kde3 atm
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't think we do, but what does it do?
<Tonio_> Riddell: equivalent to policykit-gnome, it's a gui
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, but what would use them?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum good point
<Tonio_> Riddell: little question on that point, is everything related to policykit liked to the desktop or can you also manage permissions on the system on the command line side ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: do package it indeed, but it still needs policykit use to be added somewhere (e.g. kde 4 kcontrol)
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's intended for the desktop, in theory I expect it would be used for command line
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum oki, so that's not of any use atm for kde3.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I expected it to be used at a more low level side...
<Tonio_> s/more low/lower :)
<Riddell> would be interesting to know where pardus are using it
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, indeed
<iRon> Riddell: http://cekirdek.pardus.org.tr/~bahadir/zangetsu/blog/2008/01/04/10/ (about PolicyKit in Pardus)
<Riddell> they have their own user manager
<Riddell> would be nice if they worked with the rest of KDE
<iRon> yep
<iRon> PolicyKit is not a magic.. PK is just an authentication mechanism which could be integrated with any part of desktop..
<iRon> i've started research on it.. i'll create a wiki page with all my thoughts and progress..
<iRon> Riddell: or may be better create Blueprint in LP?
<Riddell> iRon: since it's a KDE issue and not really Kubuntu specific I'd keep it to wiki.kde.org
<Riddell> although that's a horrible wiki
<iRon> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just received the gtk-qt-engine update from the repos, I can confirm konqueror finally displays flash :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and talking about pardus, I'll investigate concerning their policykit usage within kde
<Tonio_> iRon: ah you already did ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, oki that's just for their home made tools
<Tonio_> Riddell: not of any use since everyone is going kde4 this year
<buz> are the dates in kdepim enterprise releases the date of the svn snapshot they've been built from?
<Riddell> buz: yes
<buz> i just reported a bug against 20080127
<buz> now i'm trying to figure out if it comes from upstream
<Riddell> lure might know, when he's around
<buz> its https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/187086
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187086 in kdepim "kmail 4:3.5.7enterprise20080127-0ubuntu1 breaks filtering: only first mail is filtered" [Undecided,New]
<jpatrick> evening toma
<toma> evening
<Dekans> hello all
<jpatrick> hello Dekans
<Dekans> Riddell: can i ask you some tips in query ?
<Dekans> does someone knows if kopete will support jingle libraries in kubuntu 8.04 ?
<Dekans> know*
<jpatrick> Dekans: no idea, best ask in #kopete I guess
<Dekans> i'm not sure because kopete can already be compiled with voice support for xmpp
<jpatrick> Dekans: well, we don't develop it so, we won't know :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: yo
<Jucato> yo
<Dekans> jpatrick: I mean that tje kubuntu package is compiled without jingle support, because it was not stable enough for gutsy
<jpatrick> ah
<Dekans> maybe it's good now.... or not ^^
<Riddell> Dekans: havn't looked at it in ages, I seem to remember Hobbsee did too a while ago
<Dekans> Riddell: I wanted to ask you wich options are required for kernel compilation for a Live CD
<Riddell> Dekans: I've no idea
<Dekans> don't you create the kubuntu desktop CD's ?
<Riddell> I don't package linux
<Dekans> I thought you managed Kubuntu CD's
<Riddell> most of what's on a kubuntu CD is managed by other ubuntu teams
<Dekans> ok
<Dekans> can I find help for it on ubuntu-devel ?
<jpatrick> Dekans: maybe for the kernl: #ubuntu-kernel
<Dekans> jpatrick: thanks
<Dekans> tanks Riddell too
<blizzzek> hi
<nixternal> The 10 000 Ubuntu machines will run a mixture of Edubuntu and Kubuntu, and will form part of the next phase of the roll-out.
<nixternal> interesting
<DasKreech> who?
<jjesse> what's that from?
<stdin> I think http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1163450117
<yuriy> mornfall: ping
<nixternal> I read it on the planet, but there is a link to what stdin posted I believe
<nixternal> anywho, back to bed for me...time to fill up with more oj, tea, and water
<jjesse> did you see that Jamie from Mythbusters recommends Ubuntu over Vista?
<stdin> I'd recommend cheese over Vista...
<jjesse> mmm cheese
<nixternal> jjesse: where did you see that?
<nixternal> Jamie rocks!
<nixternal> I have been laying in bed watching mythbusters
<apachelogger> Riddell: we should create a kde4-cdbs package
<Riddell> the files could just go in our cdbs, renamed
<apachelogger> hehe, maybe someone should do this then ;-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: if I change a debian patch, should I rename it to kubuntu_?
<jpatrick> Riddell: any date for the next meeting?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, it's gets confusing if our patches don't have kubuntu_
<Riddell> jpatrick: I seem to remember people wanted one on thursday
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, why do we need to set the complete path in the kde4 desktop files?
<jpatrick> Riddell: so, thrusday it is?
<apachelogger> shouldn't that be attached automagically by the KDE 3 patches
<apachelogger> and kde 4 is having the correct $PATH anyway
<Riddell> apachelogger: so that gnome can find the apps
<apachelogger> ah, true :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you finish the transition yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: which?
<Riddell> jpatrick: dunno, I might be out on thusday evening
<apachelogger> Riddell: path change for kde4 desktop files
<jpatrick> ah well then :)
<mornfall> yuriy: pong
<DasKreech> Do we have two PPAs for KDE4 ?
<jpatrick> DasKreech: ~kubuntu-members-kde4 should ibe it
<DasKreech> are we still doing weekly builds?
<apachelogger> DasKreech: more like: when someone has time
<jpatrick> !life | DasKreech
<ubotu> DasKreech: life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jpatrick> ;)
 * DasKreech cracks up
<DasKreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<buz> Lure: i reported the kmail issue before
<buz> i'm wondering if its an upstreeam issue really
<Lure> buz: we do not patch anything in filtering
<buz> so i thought
<buz> are kdepim-enterprise bugs to reported in kde bugzilla?
<Lure> buz: upstream is looking into it - they have merged lots (100s) of commits from 3.5 branch and it may broke something
<buz> ok
<Lure> buz: some, some are in kdab bug tracker
<buz> i'm using 20080118 for the time being
<Lure> buz: till in #kontact said that he will look into this tommorow
<Lure> we all want to get as much bugs aout before 3.5.9 release of merged kdepim
<buz> well obviously ;)
<uga> guys, I just noticed that strigi search replaces completely kfind now
<buz> i'm at work tomorrow, but should be able to check in irc occasionally
<uga> but... have you noticed it's not translated at all?
<buz> so if any questions arise, just pm me
<uga> is it possible to disable that?
<uga> it's really useless
<uga> did I get some wrong package, or is this normal now in kubuntu? I'm trying to upgrade a pc that had a nicely working feisty,... for a person that is clueless about computers and ... errm... doesn't know english
<uga> and now I get this "surprise"
<buz> what version
<uga> gutsy, just updated
<buz> cant remember seeing strigi doing much there
<buz> truth to be told, strigi generally doesnt seem to be doing much aside crawling the FS once
<uga> I didn't notice it in my desktop either (I'm on self-built kde4 here), but when I got this box updated.... I'm confused
<uga> an option in kmenu for strigi desktop search
<buz> well strigi is installed in gutsy i know that
<buz> could you simply change the option to kfind?
<uga> I'd want kfind back for now. This thing is not i18n()ed yet
<uga> buz: that's my intention :/
<buz> should be possible to edit the path and change it to kfind no?
<uga> yes, through kmenuedit, gui even
<uga> I think I'll keep both
<uga> I may avoid trouble finding it back when upgrading again
<uga> okay, done
<uga> anyway, I think kfind should find its place back for now, there, by default
<buz> to be honest i barely ever use the kmenu so i'm not the one to judge :P
<buz> alt-f2 is just so much more useful :P
<smarter> Are we going to package qdevelop?
<uga> yeah, well, this is a laptop from a person taht doesn't know command line
<uga> and shortcuts
<uga> buz: after all kubuntu is all about non-knowledgeable users being able to use linux
<buz> yeah i know. my gf's father has a kubuntu machine :P
<smarter> Or more exactly: if I package QDevelop, will it be accepted in Hardy? :}
<Riddell> don't we have packages of it?
<jpatrick> they didn't get past REVU I think
<DasKreech> !info qdevelop hardy
<ubotu> Package qdevelop does not exist in hardy
<Riddell> there's an entry in launchpad, so it's been uploaded but presumably rejected https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qdevelop
<Riddell> I don't see any message in ubuntu-archive
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2007-October/011725.html
<smarter> So, can I try to fix the package? It's still on revu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=qdevelop
<Riddell> smarter: go ahead
<smarter> cool :)
<jpatrick> yay for... left behind binaries?
<smarter> 'night everyone
<smarter> BTW, I've packaged the Qt4 Bespin style for people who don't like Oxygen ;) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin
<jpatrick> bonne nuit smarter
<smarter> thanks jpatrick ;)
<buz> i'd love to see domino for kde4
<buz> but the way i used domino was quite close to oxygen anyway
<buz> btw, how comes sometime i get kde4 colors in kde3 apps and sometimes not? (inside kde4 session)
<nosrednaekim> buz: like which apps are you getting color in?
<buz> sometimes kmail is kde4 style, but usually not
<buz> konversation stays kde3
<buz> and i think i saw akregator once in oxygen colors
<nosrednaekim> odd. my kde3 apps never aquire the kde3 colors
<nosrednaekim> *kde4
<buz> yeah lately i havent seen it either
<Riddell> ah, nosrednaekim, we still want to get the desktop effects applet packaged up
<buz> oh there's a apply colors to non kde4 applications checkbox in appearance->colors
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: I'm sorry, I don't know any packaging :)
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: remind me again where it is?
<jpatrick> ~kubuntu-users
<nosrednaekim> ~/kubuntu-users/desktop-effects-kde
<jpatrick> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-users/guidance/desktop-effects-kde
<nosrednaekim> thanks jpatrick
<Lure> what to do if application does not have icon (new package): what to put in .desktop file?
<apachelogger> Lure: choose one from stock kde which fits best
<apachelogger> if you can't find anything use a gear :)
<Lure> apachelogger: and notify upstream to add .desktop + icon for next release?
<apachelogger> yup
 * apachelogger mosty notifies upstream about everything
<Lure> apachelogger: stock kde being "hicolor"?
<apachelogger> I think I would find my self highly annoying :D
<apachelogger> Lure: crystalsvg
<apachelogger> only app icons go hicolor
<Lure> apachelogger: right
<apachelogger> Lure: what app are we talking about anyway?
<Lure> apachelogger: qlandekarte
<Lure> qlandkarte even ;-)
<apachelogger> the app isn' t that nu, is it?
 * apachelogger is wondering why none made an icon yet
<Lure> it is pretty new and they have some xpm stuff in code for icon
<Lure> ugly
<Lure> no wort using that
<uga> Riddell: if I translate the strigi page is there any chance it can be used?
<uga> I'm not sure if there's any localisation there ....
<apachelogger> Lure: hehe... well... you can throw an xpm in /usr/share/pixmaps
<apachelogger> and use that for now
<Riddell> uga: I expect so, it should be just i18n'ed strings
<Lure> apachelogger: not sure I want that.. ;-)
<apachelogger> hehe, ok :)
 * apachelogger heads off to bed though
<apachelogger> nini
<Lure> apachelogger: good night
<jpatrick> gute nacht apachelogger
<jpatrick> oh, wait, I forgot, no german after 10
<mhb> why not?
<mhb> or, more precisely, warum nicht?
<Riddell> why yes, it is a warm night
<jpatrick> mhb: keine Ahnung, something he told me not to do (with him at least) ;)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: looks like they didn't get your no OT messae (?)
<mhb> Riddell: entschuldigung
<mhb> wow, I crimped my first RJ-45 using ordinary pliers
<Riddell> is that like an entwickler?
<Riddell> congratulations, those thing are always fiddly
<Lure> is it normal to install binaries with caps in /usr/bin (e.g. /usr/bin/QLandkarte)?
<Lure> or should we rename them?
<mhb> Riddell: its more like "please put all guilt away from me"
<Lure> oh, so we should put debhelper >= 6 now?
<mhb> Lure: it is definitely not normal.
<mhb> Lure: I'd say it is "ugly"
<Lure> mhb: I have no command with caps and I get lintian warnings (as manpage is small letters only)
<jpatrick> X11
<Lure> jpatrick: ;-)
<Lure> good catch, will fix that also ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: there's no policy against it, but it's not pretty indeed
<mhb> jpatrick: VirtualBox does it too (I hate him for that, by the way)
<jpatrick> Lure: yeah, we probabaly should debhelper 6 now (keep -motu happy)
<Riddell> should probably readup on what the difference is in 6 first :)
<Lure> Riddell: if it works, I do not care ;-)
<Riddell> obviously don't use debhelper 6 for anything you think might be backported
<Lure> Riddell: it is new package, are such backported?
<Riddell> if someone wants it in gutsy
<Riddell> if it's not very popular then probably not
<Lure> ok, will stay with 5 then
<Lure> Riddell: it is the best gps utility for Garmin GPS, so I suspect it might be wanted
<mornfall> yuriy: Ping? You wanted something/
<yuriy> mornfall: about the weird searching i mentioned
<yuriy> an example: search for ksm
<yuriy> should come up with ksmserver, among other things
<yuriy> it flickers something, then blank
<Lure> jpatrick: how quickly does revu pick up uploads?
<stdin> it does it every 10 mins from my experience
<Lure> stdin: thanks
 * Lure want to get to bed, but not before I see it on revu
<Lure> ok, here it is
<Lure> any motu have time to revu the qlandkarte package for me: bug 103324 has all details
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103324 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] QLandkarte" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103324
 * Lure -> bed, good night all
<mornfall> yuriy: Well, that's basically not weird, since "ksm" is not a word per se.
<mornfall> yuriy: You could do partial matches on everything, but that'll lead to weirdness as well.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-30
<tekteen> anyone know of a guide to python and qt
<tekteen> ?
<Riddell> http://www.qtrac.eu/pyqtbook.html
<tekteen> thanks
<tekteen> It is a book?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/PyKDE
<tekteen> thanks
<tekteen> I want to learn to be a kubuntu developer
<Riddell> tekteen: excellent!
<tekteen> what would you recommend?
<tekteen> is python/qt a good choice?
<Riddell> the best
<tekteen> kool
<tekteen> thanks
<Riddell> although the documentation isn't as complete as c++, but you can usually convert things
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I have played with c, python, and bash (as a programming language)
<tekteen> bye
<afiestas> will be networkmanager 0.7 ready for hardy? I search in lists/forums/etc and I don't found any info about timming (also I search in networkmanager lists)
<mhb> afiestas: judging by the fellow ubuntuers' blog posts, I guess it will be.
<Riddell> asac seems to think it would be, the trouble is knetworkmanager 0.7 isn't
<afiestas> mm iirc opensuse mantains the knetworkmanager
<cheguevara> yep
<afiestas> and the next release of opensuse will have networkmanager 0.7
<cheguevara> a port for KDE 4 would be nice as well
<afiestas> Riddell did you talk with opensuse mantainers about it?
<Riddell> afiestas: yes, and I don't think they've started on it yet
<Riddell> kde 4 port is after
<cheguevara> kde 4 port should be easy
<Riddell> it's another rewrite (to solid)
<cheguevara> since the backend is already there (solid)
 * Riddell spots http://download.opensuse.org/distribution/SL-OSS-factory/inst-source/suse/src/NetworkManager-kde-0.7r759902-10.src.rpm
<mhb> transparency at its finest.
<cheguevara> last change in svn is 6 weeks ago
<afiestas> cheguevara in solid backend or in knetworkmanager 0.7?
<cheguevara> knetworkmanager
<Riddell> well if someone want to try that with n-m from https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive please do
<yuriy> mornfall: would it be possible to do partial matches just on package names?
<mornfall> yuriy: Not sure, depends whether the names are tagged somehow in xapian, but I somewhat doubt that.
<mornfall> Lemme finish a mail, then I'll check that and then I'll crash to bed.
<mornfall> yuriy: Okey, it seems they are tagged somehow, so that could be achievable. I'm off till weekend, but when I get back, I'll check with Enrico on how to do that best.
<afiestas> Riddell you know the mandriva "netApplet" ?
<afiestas> I'm searching the subversion now, but I'm sure that it isn't integrate with "drakePanel" etc etc
<afiestas> and it is spllt in a daemon/client
<afiestas> I'm searching the licence but it should be gpl compatible
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> wow michigan weather is crazy
<jjesse> wow
<afiestas> Riddell change the network daemon is an option? or the only way is do something with network-manager?
<jjesse> anyone else having problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com?
 * yuriy sticks the hardy cd in his laptop
<yuriy> whoa funky wallpaper
<yuriy> but.. kde3? is the kde4 cd somewhere else or not yet existent?
<yuriy> btw the cdimage page says "Kubuntu 8.04 *LTS*"
<yuriy> "the installation needs to remove operating system files from the target install, but was unable to do so. the installer cannot continue"
<Hobbsee> yuriy: screenshot?
<Hobbsee> of the funky wallpaper?
<yuriy> Hobbsee: clicked ok before thinking :-\
<yuriy> oh
<yuriy> funky in a good way
<yuriy> Hobbsee: http://www.yktech.us/temp/hardy.png
<Hobbsee> yuriy: strange :)
<yuriy> looks like it did delete most of the stuff on the partition
<yuriy> screenshot of the error: http://www.yktech.us/temp/hardyinstallerror.png
<DasKreech> Jucato: Heya
<DasKreech> yuriy: Would the KDE4 install Cd install OO.o ?
<yuriy> DasKreech: what kde4 install cd?
<yuriy> I haven't found one
<DasKreech> I know it doesn't exist yet. I just wanted to know would it be Kubuntu KDE4 or KDE4 on a kubuntu base ?
<yuriy> oh as in openoffice
<yuriy> i think it would since koffice2 is still not available
<yuriy> though kword in the alpha works nicely
<DasKreech> !info mp3blaster
<ubotu> mp3blaster (source: mp3blaster): Full-screen console mp3 and Ogg Vorbis player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.3-3 (gutsy), package size 200 kB, installed size 656 kB
<DasKreech> Sweet :)
<Jucato> yo DasKreech
<DasKreech> Jucato: Hopefully soon I'll be missing Basket :)
<Jucato> oh... KDE4?
<Jucato> soon, you'll be porting it to KDE4 :)
<DasKreech> Well there are three guys working on it
<DasKreech> Just .. you know .. FOSS happens on spare time
<Jucato> spare tires...
<DasKreech> That too sometimes
<DasKreech> though the spare time normally works out better
<DasKreech> Jucato: went through the release party yet?
<Jucato> hm?
<DasKreech> Videos on Video.google.com
<Jucato> ah no
<Jucato> only aseigo's
<DasKreech> Of course :)
<DasKreech> I'll admit to cherry picking as well
<yuriy> wow same error on the alternate cd
<DasKreech> seele: You lost out on the big cash prize?
<DasKreech> Jucato: Check out the LinuxMCE one
<DasKreech> Jucato:
<DasKreech> So what's up?
<Jucato> yes?
<DasKreech> Been out of the loop for  a while
<DasKreech> how are you?
<DasKreech> you were sick last time I spoke to you
<Jucato> doing fine. I'm sort of trying to unwind right now
<Jucato> and moving on with my C++ studies
<DasKreech> what had you wound up ?
<Jucato> (see my blog :P)
<DasKreech> I'm so behind on reading too
<DasKreech> I'm like 3 weeks out on the Digest and like 5 for Distrowatch
<Jucato> :P
<DasKreech> like 4 months for planet mozilla and a month on planet KDE :(
<Jucato> hehe I don't keep up with that much info :)
<DasKreech> Wait Publisher?
<DasKreech> you were working with that spawn? :)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> <-- goes to nap..
<DasKreech> Bah
<DasKreech> well guess I'll sleep then
<yuriy> installed hardy from alpha 3 and upgraded. kdm troubles now
<DasKreech> yuriy: hmm someone in #kubuntu is having the same
<DasKreech> eatThisandDIE
<yuriy> DasKreech: password?
<DasKreech> yuriy: to?
<yuriy> DasKreech: i mean, what was that ^^
<DasKreech> The person who whas having KDM issues
<DasKreech> It's IRC sometimes I ask sometimes I don't
<yuriy> DasKreech: i guess it's just jjesse who keeps putting his password in chan :D
<DasKreech> In this chan maybe :)
<DasKreech> I've been in chans where it seems endemic
<yuriy> heh somebody mentioned 2 batteries before i think
<DasKreech> yuriy: Another one popped in
<DasKreech> davedorm
<yuriy> DasKreech: my problem is different from DaveDorm's. anyways, gn, i installed gdm for now, maybe i'll deal with it tomorrow
<DasKreech> yuriy: XDM :)
<DasKreech> Night all
<DasKreech> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> DasKreech: You sent me a contentless ping.  This is a contentless pong.  Please provide a bit of information about what you want and I will respond when I am around.
 * DasKreech rolls eyes
<DasKreech> Hobbsee: ping Do you know if there is streaming from the event down there .. umm down under?
<Hobbsee> DasKreech: no idea
<DasKreech> damn
<Hobbsee> ooh, contentlessping.pl works :)
<Hobbsee> probably
<DasKreech> Aseigo is giving a talk and I don't even know what conference it is
<Hobbsee> lca?
<DasKreech> What's that?
<DasKreech> Googling it just gives me aaron's blog saying he's at it :)
<Hobbsee> linux conf au
<DasKreech> just got it :)
<Jucato> linux.conf.au
<DasKreech> Hmm
<DasKreech> HP sponsors it they better have streaming :(
<Jucato> his talk is still on thursday (and it's still Wednesday even in .au)
<DasKreech> I know
<Jucato> hm.. plasma talk...
<DasKreech> :)
<DasKreech> Well night all
<emu> Are the Release-Notes for Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 4 already available?
<emu> I`m working on the German translation and would like to have the basis for this.
<Riddell> emu: no, nothing has been written
<emu> Riddell: Do you know where I could get the Information about, what _should_ be in the Release-Notes for Kubuntu?
<davmor2> Riddell: Is it safe to start testing kub?  Are there any major updates in the pipeline?
<Riddell> emu: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, please do
<davmor2> okay cool :)
<emu> Riddell: THX
<effie_jayx> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> davmor2: which one are you starting with?
<Riddell> hi effie_jayx
<davmor2> Riddell:  64bit live
<Riddell> davmor2: ok, I'll try 32bit live
<effie_jayx> Riddell,  hey I just started contributing to motu and I found and easy but to fix. it's a manpage tittle in kdepim https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/180141 . I have fixed the bug and I am trying to test build it and it won't build due to unmet deps . My little knowledges doesn't help. I was wondering if you can share some ideas...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180141 in kdepim "Typo in man page" [Low,In progress]
<Riddell> effie_jayx: install the missing depends?
<Riddell> effie_jayx: but kmailcvt --help says "filters" and I presume it knows what it does
<effie_jayx> Riddell,  the test build fails due to unmet deps, from what I and other people in #ubuntu-motu have been telling me...  kde-pim compiles into different binary packages, one it's called kdepim-kresources, where the kabc_*.so sits and also the libscalix.so.0 lib
<effie_jayx> Riddell,  I didn't triage the bug, but it was confirmed and marked as bitesize for noobs like me to play with :S
<Riddell> effie_jayx: you need to pastebin the error else I won't know what wrong
<effie_jayx> Riddell,  http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53933/
<Riddell> effie_jayx: hrm, dunno, nasty linker error
<Riddell> effie_jayx: did you have all the build-depends installed?
<Riddell> effie_jayx: however I'm pretty confident that bug is invalid, the program is an import filter
<effie_jayx> Riddell, I think I did
<effie_jayx> Riddell, pbuilder got all the deps acording t what the package suggested
<effie_jayx> Riddell,  It is strange beause I pick the bug and it was confirmed ...
 * effie_jayx thinks it must have been tagged just by the easiness of it
<effie_jayx> Riddell,  I'll close it
<effie_jayx> Thanks Riddell
<mhb> good morning.
<davmor2> Riddell: this may take a while fscking gvfs ;)
<davmor2> Riddell: no restricted device manager again ?
<Riddell> davmor2: no, it's being re-written
<Riddell> and it's got a silly new name
<Riddell> hug mhb nicely and he might make the KDE frontend for it
<davmor2> Riddell: np as long as you knew it was missing :)
<aantipop> kaffeine started to segfault today, is this already known ?
<Riddell> aantipop: nope
<aantipop> kaffeine --verbose does not give any more information
<aantipop> i am using standard xine backend
<aantipop> so should i file a bug ? i cant give any more information beside kaffeine segfaults with everything up to date
<Riddell> aantipop: please do
<Riddell> although it works from today's live CD so it might not be easy to recreate
<aantipop> any information i should add ?
<aantipop> is the graphics card driver / sound card or such relevant ?
<Riddell> aantipop: try installing xine-ui and seeing if that runs
<aantipop> works
<Riddell> humbug
<aantipop> i have video playback there
<aantipop> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/187287
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187287 in kaffeine "kaffeine segfaults" [Undecided,New]
<aantipop> anything else i could do to find the reason ?
<Riddell> install the debug packages and get a backtrace
<aantipop> doing this at the moment
<aantipop> riddell: sorry, i asked in other channels, but how do i create a backtrace :/ ?
<Riddell> gdb kaffine
<Riddell> args --nofork
<Riddell> run
<Riddell> bt
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Backtrace may help
<aantipop> no idea if i have dont it the right way..i attached it to the bug-report
<cheguevara> PARIS (AFP) — The French paramilitary police force said Wednesday it is ditching Microsoft for the free Linux operating system, becoming one of the biggest administrations in the world to make the break.
<aantipop> hmm got to go now..bye
<iRon> cheguevara: french.. so it is mandriva..
<sebas> cheguevara: The French Parliament opts for Kubuntu, AFAIK
<sebas> So it's not that 1:1
<cheguevara> nop
<cheguevara> The gendarmerie's 70,000 desktops currently use Microsoft's Windows XP operating system. But these will progressively change over to the Linux system distributed by Ubuntu, explained Colonel Nicolas Geraud, deputy director of the gendarmerie's IT department
<Hobbsee> someone running konversation here?
<hunger> Hobbsee: I do.
<flipstar> me too
<Hobbsee> can you tell me what the default value for double clicking on a nick is?
<flipstar> open a private chan with that nick
<hunger> Hobbsee: That opens a private chat with the guy here.
<Hobbsee> hunger: sorry, but what's the syntax?
 * Hobbsee changed it, and now doesn't know how to get back to the original behaviour
<hunger> Hobbsee: Syntax?
<flipstar>  /msg $nick ?
<Hobbsee> flipstar: i think it was longer than that - i tried that
<hunger> Hobbsee: I have this in my config: /QUERY %u%n
<hunger> Hobbsee: That is in settings->Behavior->Nickname List->Command to exec on double click.
<Hobbsee> hunger: ah, thanks a lot.  i was missing the %n
<Hobbsee> yay, works again now :)
<hunger> Hobbsee: You should really ask that kind of questions on #kubuntu... this is a devel channel after all.
<hunger> Hobbsee: Sorry, couldn't resist;-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: which would require joining it, yes.
 * Hobbsee beats hunger with a large pole
 * hunger grins. Sorry I just could not resist to tell a dev to go to a different channel;-)
<hunger> Hobbsee: By the way: Switching to gentoo for a couple of days made me a happy ubuntu user again:-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> feelin' a tad bit better today, but still not all that well :/
<hunger> nixternal: Morning.
<nixternal> Riddell: I will work up the release notes today
<Riddell> nixternal: ooh, rocking.  I've put bullet points there, let me know if you need me to explain anything
<nixternal> roger that
<aantipop> riddell: kaffeine works again. i cant explain why..i did not reboot or update. should i set the bug to invalid ?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey, I will try to mock something up by tomorrow, havent really gotten there yet :(
<kwwii> _StefanS_: no worries
<_StefanS_> I wonder what those 200+mb updates did to my hardy instalk... seems like nothing changed :D
<Artimus> _StefanS_: Half the time, they're fixing little build errors.  I just love it when I have to redownload OpenOffice.  They did fix a KDE3 bug for me finally, though
<_StefanS_> Artimus: hope it was a nasty one :)
<Artimus> Yeah.  All of the kcontrol entries got thrown into Lost+Found
<nixternal> Riddell: would there be any issues by adding StartupNotify=true to the KDE Edu .desktop files? It seems w/o it that on the ClassmatePCs using Gnome, they don't know if the app has started or not and tend to timeout
 * ryanakca grumbles and mutters about power outages.
<nixternal> jjesse: is it cold there this morning?
<nixternal> -1f or -18c here this morning..with windchill we are currently -25f or -31c
<nixternal> brrr it is cold
<Jucato> same here.. cold... 84.0F...
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> having a cold+flu right now sucks
<Jucato> having a cold+flu sucks anytime... :(
<Jucato> hope you get well soon...
<Jucato> like in an hour or so
<Artimus> Broken menu entries are annoying...  People will have to redownload a package for something so petty...
<nixternal> I am getting better today at least
<nixternal> but it seems in the morning I am fine, and then it gets worse right before the evening
<nixternal> jjesse: did you hear I am working on the book now too? when is your deadline btw? Mine is in like 3 weeks
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm, that sounds like a gnome bug to me
<nixternal> Riddell: any ideas on how we could fix it or at least help in fixing it? or should we point the finger at gnome and see if they can fix it?
<Riddell> nixternal: is it a recent issue?  does it only affect classmate pc?  what does adding that actually change?
<nixternal> it seems it only effects the classmate because of its limited resources according to ogra
<Riddell> so what's the difference that makes it necessary?
<jjesse> nixternal: what are you doing for the book?
<nixternal> edubuntu :p
<jjesse> nice
<jjesse> how's the weather in good ole chi town?
<nixternal> cold
<nixternal> sunny though
<jjesse> i have a week or so though
<jjesse> its still snowy and blowing and cold
<nixternal> probably lake effect
<nixternal> we probably only got about an inch or so
<nixternal> Riddell: I am trying to get ogra now to ask him
<jjesse> its freakin cold as well, -15 F w/ the wind
 * ryanakca grumbles at libqt4-dev being broken in debian
<jpatrick> ryanakca: better do that in #debian-qt-kde
<jpatrick> maybe no tho
<nixternal> Riddell: he said that by adding it, it makes the gnome desktop notification work
<nixternal> I am getting more and more confused here :)
<nixternal> 08:03:00 [      ogra] nixternal, if the app is faster than the timeout the notification lib gives feedback and switches the cursor ... else it stays until timeout
<nixternal> 08:03:19 [      ogra] on classmate thats critical because apps definately exhaust the timeout
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> so adding that makes it not timeout?
<nixternal> according to him, yes
<ryanakca> jpatrick: they already know... its due to someone breaking a dependency's dependency or something or other.
<Riddell> nixternal: well if it affects all apps it sounds like they should adjust their timeout rather than edit all apps
<jpatrick> ryanakca: I know ;)
<freeflying> have you all ever treid the powerpc alternate cd of kubuntu, yestoday and today's both fail to install, due to the cdrom module
<nixternal> 08:06:35 [      ogra] nixternal, what do i gain by adjusting the timeout to something thats never fired up ?
<nixternal> 08:07:01 [      ogra] the missing var keeps startup niotification from firing at all
<nixternal> 08:07:19 [      ogra] which means no feedback at all for a click
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<nixternal> maybe you should talk directly to ogra? I hope I am not confusing the situation
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> there's a new tool in town
<nixternal> which is?
<jpatrick> http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=kde-style-domino
<jpatrick> now, let's see if I can get it through :)
<freeflying> jpatrick: ask upload in #debian-qt-kde
<jpatrick> freeflying: done
<dasKreech> Hi Mez
<Mez> hi dasKreech
<afiestas> nixternal in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha4/Kubuntu you say that kubuntu have a new wallaper, is this http://people.brandeis.edu/~ykozlov//temp/hardy.png ? if is true, is the default wallpaper for kubuntu hardy? (I like it a lot)
<mhb> afiestas: well
<mhb> afiestas: it may not be the default in the final release
<mhb> afiestas: but it's the default in Hardy now
<afiestas> oks nice
<kwwii> mhb: yes, that is the current default wallpapaer for Hardy
<nixternal> I am using it for KDE 4 too, I really like it
<nixternal> I would love to know how that guy does that stuff...simply amazing...
<afiestas> Finally what network managment solution will have kubuntu hardy? Yesterday I talk with Riddell about networkmanager 0.7 and knetworkmanager etc
<afiestas> I'm a bit confused and worried about it :/
<gribelu_> jpatrick: ? there's already a kde-style-domino in the repos .. 0.4-0ubuntu1 in universe/kde
<Riddell> afiestas: if n-m 0.7 has new features and works well then we'll use that, otherwise 0.6
<nixternal> knetworkmangler is just a frontend to networkmangler
<jpatrick> gribelu_: yes, that's my package in Kubuntu, now I'm putting it into Debian
<gribelu_> ah sorry
<gribelu_> thought you wanted to get it FROM debian
<dasKreech> Riddell: I hear good things about the new coffee machine in london
<nixternal> I thought I heard that networkmangler 0.7 still has some issues being worked out (didn't someone just post a picture on the planet with people having connection issues at canonical :)
<afiestas> I know that nixternal the problem is that knetworkmanager isn't update to networkmanager 0.7 :/
<nixternal> have to wait and see what suse does with knetworkmangler
<afiestas> Riddell the new features of networkmanager 0.7 are a few basic thinks like static ip, static dns etc
<gribelu_> does it still not work?:)
<nixternal> it has typically always worked for me
<nixternal> right now I am not happy with the kernel drivers for broadcom cards and was quite happy with ndiswrapper...I will probably switch back one of these days when I am not so lazy :)
<gribelu_> hmm for me it keeps disconnecting me etc .. on a wireless device
<afiestas> and networkmanager is the only option?
<afiestas> for example my girlgriend use mandriva because she needs a static ip, and mandriva have a different daemon called "netApplet" I think
<nixternal> I use static IP at home
<nixternal> with networkmangler
<afiestas> and wpa? how?
<afiestas> I try it a lot of times :/
<nixternal> manual configuration
<nixternal> no wpa
<gribelu_> i'm using a manual configuration for the wireless.. but sometimes i get disconnected from the router and it never reconnects unless i do it
<gribelu_> but it happends more often with networkmanager
<gribelu_> so i guess the drivers aren't all that good either
<afiestas> yes but that's problem, wpa is anywhere....
<Riddell> dasKreech: coffee machine?
<gribelu_> nixternal: i think you can use wpa if you use wpa_supplicant or whatever it's called
<nixternal> no need for wpa, I use only open wifi
<nixternal> plus it only takes a few seconds to crack wpa anyways, so it is useless
<Riddell> nixternal: suse factory has a knetworkmanager with 0.7 in the version, it needs to be tested with the packages in asac's PPA
<gribelu_> :)
<nixternal> groovy Riddell
<gribelu_> if one would ever care to crack it
<Riddell> dasKreech: oh did you ever get the kubuntu group photo from the release event?
<dasKreech> Well I have the camera over there ---?
<dasKreech> ----->
<Riddell> dasKreech: ooh let's see
<Riddell> hi freeflyi1g, new chinese paragraph on http://kubuntu.org/support2.php
<Riddell> wait, you're in .de?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: mate, you're not the only one with Debian broken package problems :D
<dasKreech> nixternal: same deal as jjesse I'm open for proofreading
<nixternal> groovy, thanks
<nixternal> I think my head is going to explode
<afiestas> That's a fake nixternal. WPA has been demonstrated to be secure, being only affected by brute force attacks.
<afiestas> So, don't tell me that it's something useless because currently WPA is the only way for a normal user to keep a wireless channel secure.
<nixternal> come to Chicago, I will introduce you to red_herring (RJ) and you can watch him circumvent any wireless security in seconds
<afiestas> The protocol that has been proved to be insecure is WEP, and yet attacking WEP isn't so easy when the scenario is not ideal, just as the tutorials say
<nixternal> he is sick
<afiestas> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access#Security_in_pre-shared_key_mode
<dasKreech> nixternal: Bet he can't do WEP2 with my stuff on it :)
<nixternal> if it can be hacked, he will do it
<afiestas> it's just that you cannot talk without knowing the matter.
<jdong> afiestas: there's actually "ideal" scenarios these days with WEP?
<jdong> afiestas: I've used wesside-ng to crack all the WEP AP's reachable from my house, single command
<jdong> the new methods these days make it trivial even if there's nobody on the AP at all
<jdong> heck even the ARP packets can be forged
<afiestas> :/ i'm outdated on this
<mhb> nixternal: review board
<mhb> nixternal: (is the new tool in town)
<nixternal> gotta link?
<mhb> http://review-board.org/
<jdong> afiestas: yeah, before there were lots of required circumstances to crack WEP. Now... there really isn't any except that you need a good signal reach to the victim to send a few thousand packets over a minute.
<nixternal> Code reviews are fun again! ...almost.
<nixternal> hahaha
<afiestas> more reasons for kubuntu to support WPA
<Hobbsee> ...
<Hobbsee> kubuntu *does* support wpa, last i checked.
<afiestas> (a good support for wpa)
<Hobbsee> afiestas: which card are you using?
<afiestas> Hobbsee networkmanager 0.6 (that is used in kubuntu) don't support static ip
<Hobbsee> oh, meh.  you didn't specify that.
<mhb> networkmanager is kind of bad in this
<mhb> wpa_supplicant custom config rules.
<ScottK> afiestas: I've used WPA with Kubuntu since Edgy, so no idea what you mean.
<afiestas> yes, sorry :/ I don't have a good english ._.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: static IP's would be a rpoblem though
<ScottK> Hobbsee: True.
 * ScottK tries.
<afiestas> I'm talking about the support networkmanager has for static ips, and if I remember correctly kubuntu is unable to switch between roaming and manual modes
<afiestas> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/125767
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 125767 in knetworkmanager "KNetworkManager Can't Set "Roaming Mode"" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ScottK> This is true.
<afiestas> this bug is reported by me
<ScottK> I just use dhcp everywhere on my laptop with no trouble.
<afiestas> I think
<afiestas> not exactly me bug reporting has been marked as duplicated with this bug
<afiestas> :/
<nixternal> hrmm, kind of hard to do any iso testing when you can't install from any of the isos
<ScottK> That would be a test.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> and the test failed
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> Of course it's open to question was it a test of the ISO or the operator?
<nixternal> ISO :p
<nixternal> it has been happening all week now
<Riddell> today's ISOs are broken during install
<nixternal> more like "this weeks ISOs" :)
<nixternal> I at least have the current Live CD running for screenshots
<nixternal> how can I screenshot your printer config?
<Riddell> nixternal: there's a picture on my blog
<nixternal> ahh, so the new config only works for local printers, not network printers? ie. autorecognizing them
<gribelu_> hey was kde 4.0.1 tagged yet?
<nixternal> next week
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, network printers should be autodetected normally though
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> nixternal: tell people to run system-config-printer-kde to test it
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> that's what I was looking for :)
<gribelu_> hum.. their schedule says january 30th 'tagging 4.0.1' and february 6 the release
<nixternal> system-config-printer-applet-kde :)
<nixternal> oh wow, today is the 30th
<gribelu_> exactly
<nixternal> man, I have been a week behind
<gribelu_> i've been waiting for this day
<nixternal> so it should be in the process of tagging now
 * nixternal checks ktown
<gribelu_> i'm hopping to see some bugs fixed.. the ones that annoy me anyway
<nixternal> nope, looks like tagging hasn't started yet
<gribelu_> i think it was originaly set for tagging on january 28
<gribelu_> but was delayed
<nixternal> Riddell: should I just be able to run system-config-printer-applet-kde just like any other app?
<ryanakca> jpatrick: no?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes, from the command line
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> nixternal: but it won't do much until you plug in a printer or print something
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> my printer is a network printer
<Riddell> nixternal: print something, see if it appears
<nixternal> roger
<jpatrick> ryanakca: http://dpaste.com/33152/ lovely
<ryanakca> jpatrick: ooooh, hurray
<jpatrick> ryanakca: fix uploaded I've been told tho
 * ryanakca debates if he should upload his package to universe before debian since the deadline for syncs is supposedly comming soon
<ryanakca> ooooh, goodies
<hunger_t_> So I will end up with yet another taskbar thingy just so that if might find a printer at some point?
 * ryanakca hopes it'll be approved/added to repos before the end of the day
<ryanakca> ... but realises that that is probably quite unrealistic
 * jpatrick hunts down ryanakca's package on revu
<gribelu_> I have a problem. If i add any application shortcuts to my KDE4 panel, they don't work when i click them as in nothing launches. Does anyone else have the same problem? It used to work until some weeks ago and i kept hopping that it was a temporary bug with some package(s)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: erm... what is it?
<Riddell> Tonio_: grr, flash has stopped working for me today in hardy
<gribelu_> Riddell: works fine for me.. hardy as well
<Riddell> gribelu: 13ce705df5d47422a9192b29827544e8 md5sum?
<gribelu> umm lemme check
<gribelu> yup
<gribelu> same
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: youtube.com works for me.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: not for you ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: nothing flash does, I don't know what I changed.  however it's working in gutsy, feisty, edgy and dapper :)
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/184149
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184149 in kdebase "[hardy]xembed and flash support patches doesn't work for konqueror" [Medium,New]
<gribelu> Riddell: it doesn't work in konqueror but then again i never tried it before.. ever
 * ryanakca mutters and grumbles about power outages... again
<Hobbsee> heh
<ryanakca> its blizzarding out here :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: what's the package?
<ryanakca> jpatrick: for?
<ryanakca> that I'm trying to build?
<ryanakca> basic256
<jpatrick> ryanakca: yes :p
<Hobbsee> for the blizzard
<Hobbsee> so he can purge it
<ryanakca> oh, that one. Umm... 'lyingweatherman' I think. and the weather applet in gnome-applets
<ryanakca> jpatrick: just a sec, I'll give you a link to dget if you want it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the patch is known not to be perfect
<Tonio_> Riddell: but yeah I don't know what you changed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't restart kde since latest kdelibs update this morning, lemme test
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay now I have your issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking at kdelibs
<Riddell> uh oh
<Tonio_> Riddell: you broke my upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: my fault, I didn't commit bzr ;)
<Riddell> moi?
<Riddell> I've not been using bzr
<Tonio_> Riddell: your package doesn't have my package's patch
<nixternal> are we sure that Konqueror and Flash are fixed? It just crashed my system causing it to reboot
<Tonio_> Riddell: well my changelog is missing
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunno what you did but you broke my upload :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I expect we uploaded at the same time
<Riddell> Tonio_: did yours get rejected?
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe yes, so it rejected yours
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope it got in
<Tonio_> Riddell:
<Tonio_>  kdelibs (4:3.5.8-4ubuntu7) hardy; urgency=low
<Tonio_>  .
<Tonio_>    * Updated kubuntu_96_flash_xembed.diff:
<Tonio_>      - Sync with current svn status.
<Tonio_>      - Reported to make flash works again this time
<Tonio_> my changelog
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can reupload with the correct patch ;)à
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably your upload was rejected, unless launchpad has a serious problem :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes it did but I didn't notice and my later ubuntu8 upload wiped your ubuntu7 changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem I'm reuploading
<Riddell> Tonio_: thanks
<ryanakca> jpatrick: http://packages.ryanak.ca/dists/ryan-sid/devel/
<jpatrick> ryanakca: you'll have to ump it on revu if you want me to upload to universe :)
 * ryanakca nods
 * ryanakca is trying to figure out why it goes into Lost & Found in the menu
<Lure> any motu around to review this package for me: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=qlandkarte
<jpatrick> Lure: does debhelper (>= 6) not work?
<crimsun> it could, but that would make it impossible to backport.
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdelibs uploaded
<Lure> jpatrick: it works, but I have left it to 5 in order to allow backport to gutsy if requested
<Lure> jpatrick: is there some push towards move to 6? afaik it will use 6 anyhow on hardy...
<jpatrick> Lure: no idea, but I thought it was best to go with lastest versions of things (like policy, etc)
 * Jucato wonders why he received an e-mail from PayPal sent to allee...
<jpatrick> hehe
<Lure> Jucato: just e-mail or also the money? ;-)
<jpatrick> Jucato: wait... what are *you* doing in his mail!?
<Jucato> jpatrick: rather, what is his mail doing in here!
<Jucato> Lure: I was hoping the money too :)
<jpatrick> Lure: -- Luka Renko <lure@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 25 Dec 2007 17:24:07 +0100
<Lure> jpatrick: that is the time I started to work on ;-) I took me a while to find some quality time to finish it ;-)
<Riddell> Jucato: spam presumably
<Lure> jpatrick: should I change it to now?
<jpatrick> Lure: maybe, and you have a spare "." at the end of control
<Lure> jpatrick: right, probably left from Homepage being in description originally...
<jpatrick> Lure: is ${misc:Depends} necessary, I saw some talk against it in #debian-qt-kde once (can't remember what about tho)
<Lure> jpatrick: that is probably copy/paste issue - will check it
<jpatrick> Lure: you might get bashed for not having Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists...>...
<nixternal> is there a wiki page for the desktop effects and printer config I can link to for further info in the release notes?
<Lure> jpatrick: really? So we need to do this even if ubuntu.com is Maintainer?
 * Lure checks policy
<jpatrick> Lure: yep (just run update-maintainer)
<Lure> jpatrick: but according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField, reasoning is with debian developers concerns and not ubuntu
<jpatrick> Lure: ok :)
<Lure> jpatrick: I just do not see a benefit to change it to generic name (besides protecting my e-mail from spam - which Google does anyhow) ;-)
<Lure> jpatrick: but "dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but there is no XSBC-Original-Maintainer field" actually looks strange
<Lure> will ask in -motu
<nixternal> Riddell: can you briefly explain the 'desktop effects'? is it for kde3 or kde4 or both? also explain kde4 integration
<mhb> nixternal: desktop effects is a tool for quick compiz installation and configuration
<nixternal> OK, so it is our version of Ubuntu's tool then
<mhb> nixternal: it works with both KDE3 and KDE4 (it's a pyqt4 app)
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> didn't know Compiz worked with KDE 4
<mhb> it should, AFAIK.
<nixternal> is it a universe app? what do I have to do in order to install it?
<Riddell> nixternal: it does, it replaces the window manager.  there's less need of it since kwin in kde 4 has its own compositor
<Riddell> nixternal: yes universe, install desktop-effects-kde
<nixternal> k
<Riddell> nixternal: and this is a first upload of it, call it alpha
<nixternal> alpha it is
<mhb> Riddell: less need maybe, but KDE4's compositing is still way behind compiz.
<mhb> bling-wise
<Riddell> mhb: yes, still need, it's the only way to get your windows to wobble
<nixternal> heh, people actually like the wobble?
<nixternal> that is so 2 years ago already :p
<Riddell> Tm_T: so going to book a slot to talk about kubuntu on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep ?
<nixternal> speaking of talking about Kubuntu...I will be giving a fairly large talk at a developer conference in April on Kubuntu and KDE, so if Kubuntu and KDE want to help sponsor the event, ping me and I will get you in touch with the organizers :)
<Riddell> nixternal: they'd need to contact canonoical with proper sponsorship packages for real sponsorship.  you can ask sealne for t-shirts, I can probably expense a couple for you to wear during the talk and give away as a prize, you can also ask Czessi about having the poster stand shipped over (although hassle that across the atlantic)
<nixternal> hrmm, the binary for desktop-effects-kde is desktop-effects-kde4...isn't this a tad bit confusing for kde3 users?
<Riddell> nixternal: like I say, alpha, plenty of bits to fix :)
<nixternal> hehe, k
<nixternal> groovy
<mhb> it's more like a symlink I guess
<mhb> if we kept that ol' restricted-manager way of launching
<nixternal> also needs a .desktop to put it in the menu :)
<allee> Jucato: oh, I'm not aware that I have an paybal account :)
<Jucato> allee: heheh your spam is coming my way. :)
<allee> Jucato: good :)
<Jucato> lol
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I guess I got that, too :o)
<allee> Jucato: put don't forget: money is not spam.  Please redistribute to me immediately (independent how much it is ;)
<Jucato> ahahah
<mhb> allee: can we arrange a meeting so I can give you a -1000$ ?
 * allee lucks in the other direction
<allee> s/lucks/looks/
<mhb> it's the absolute value that counts :o)
<nixternal> Riddell: flash plugin and konqi still do not work
<nixternal> ahh, could be because I haven't gotten the latest download of kdelibs
<nixternal> better integration I am assuming is really "fixing .desktop install locations"?
<Lure> jpatrick: funny, update-maintainer says: "Not an Ubuntu package or already maintained by the Ubuntu team."
<Lure> ;-)
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, yes, will do it now
<nixternal> Riddell: fancy previewing https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha4/Kubuntu :)
<Lure> jpatrick: any other concern with package? otherwise I can upload package with fixes (dates, . in control, remove ${misc:Depends})...
<Tm_T> Riddell: though, actually my health is currently in interesting point, so, I afraid we might need some other person in to it too
<Lure> Riddell, nixternal: should we ask for testing for regressions of latest kdepim that is supposed to get released in 3.5.9
<nixternal> do we have packages for it already?
<nixternal> OK, I will put to rest the myth about "Vitamin C and fighting colds"!
<Tm_T> anyway, going to fix something, be back soon ->
<Lure> nixternal: they are in
<nixternal> is it what i am using now?
<nixternal> if so, then asking for some imap help would be good
<nixternal> on the POP3 side, everything has been great for me, but I am one of those that have never had a problem with kdepim
<Lure> nixternal: yep, there is already one regression on imap (filters)
<nixternal> hehe, imap and kdepim have had a bad relationship for a bit it seems
<Riddell> Tm_T: how about if I was your backup?
<Tm_T> Riddell: sounds perfect
<Tm_T> Riddell: tuesday 18 UTC ?
<Riddell> Tm_T: works for me
<Tm_T> then that would be it
<Riddell> nixternal: KDE 4 integration is .desktop file in the right place, also KDE 4 apps show up as (KDE 4) in the 3 menu and 3 apps as KDE3 in the 4 menu
<nixternal> groovy, thanks
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks, I'll poke dholpbach when he's online or I send mail to him, which come sooner (before tomorrow morning anyway)
<nixternal> I messaged Kenny about some t-shirts, but it would be groovy to hand out a couple of t-shirts for prizes
<nixternal> Kubuntu Jeopardy!
<Riddell> nixternal: if you can justify it I should be able to expense it
<nixternal> I am sure justifying will be easy...it is a fairly large conference with fairly large supporters now
<nixternal> I will be speaking next to, as well as doing a board talk with John Maddog Hall, Bruce Perens, Brian Fitzpatrick (Google), and more
<smarter_> system-config-printer-applet-kde looks pretty cool!
<nixternal> Riddell: http://www.flourishconf.com
<Tm_T> nixternal: say hi to Hall :)
<smarter_> Does it support SMB printers?
<nixternal> Tm_T: of course...I had the pleasure of speaking with him on a few occasions, but this will be a first with Bruce Perens
<Tm_T> nixternal: :) Hall was fun in "Linux 15 years" happening
<Tm_T> if I don't mess up parties now
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> trying to find a decent picture of me for their website though is proving tough right now
<Tm_T> nixternal: you need something like this: http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temps-01.jpg
<nixternal> hahahhahahaha
<nixternal> every picture I have of me, I am wearing the same damn shirt
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=319075216&size=l
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photos/floydwilde/319070064/  <-- there is my Tm_T moment :p
<Tm_T> lovely
<nixternal> hehe
<jjesse> nixternal: i think you wore that shirt when we got together last time
<Lure> nixternal: what do you expect - this is the only shirt he owns
<Lure> ;-)
<dasKreech> he ALWAYS wears that shirt
<Lure> jjesse: ^^
<nixternal> haha
<Tm_T> atleast he wears a shirt
<nixternal> sometimes at least
<Tm_T> just imagine if he were going naked all the time
<Tm_T> trust me, you don't like it
<nixternal> hahahahah, thanks :)
<Lure> ;-)
<Tm_T> nixternal: youre welcome son ;)
<dasKreech> in chiacgo?
<dasKreech> Yeah
<dasKreech> I don't think he's that much a hot dog
<Tm_T> well dog yes
<dasKreech> nixternal: Oh I had a Chicago Hot Dog :)
<nixternal> from o'hare?
<nixternal> that wasn't a hot dog
<nixternal> and for the sake of not causing you to faint, I won't tell you what it was
<Tm_T> nixternal: please don't remind me of that
<dasKreech> I thought it was funny
<dasKreech> Resturant open
<dasKreech> one person in there
<jjesse> someone actually bought a hot dog in o'hare?
<dasKreech> McDonalds beside it closed Loooong line in front of it
 * jjesse shudders
<nixternal> buying any food in o'hare should cause any and everyone to shudder
<nixternal> I hate writing my own biography, it really makes me sound conceited
<jjesse> what are you writing your biography for?
<nixternal> I need it for a few talks I am scheduled for in the next few months
<nixternal> in the past, people usually took care of adding a little blurb, but this time they have asked for a biography
<jjesse> ah, i had a hard time writing mine for the book
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: I hate writing anything about me...
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, and that one too
<emonkey> how can i detect the cdrom in qemu if I want to install it from a iso image?
<nixternal> I just gave them some pointers, didn't write anything, and said surprise me :)
<Tm_T> glad my lifestory still does get refused by publisher
<nixternal> haha
<dasKreech> i normally just put daskreech fantastic latin lover... occasional liar
<jjesse> hrmmm is the fantastic latin lover part of the lie?
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> Richard Johnson is a long time advocator and contributor of the GNU/Linux operating system as well as free software. For the past couple of years he has been most active in the Kubuntu and KDE communities as an advocator, developer, and documentation writer. Other notable contributions to the free software community include Debian, Foresight, the Ubuntu Chicago Local Community Team, and more.
<Tm_T> jjesse: is not
<nixternal> short and sweet, and hopefully not to conceited
<nixternal> and the write up about talk #1 for Flourish:
<nixternal> Richard will be representing both the Kubuntu and KDE communities in his talk. He will briefly explain both communities as well as how to get involved. His talk will also cover the recently released KDE 4 and its future.
<Tm_T> nixternal: whee, remember to mention "we will eat your children" strategy we have behind the curtains ;)
<nixternal> we also have a great joke we are going to play with Bruce Perens...we are all going to wrap our conference badges in tin foil just for him
<dasKreech> When did you contribute Debian?
<dasKreech> and does Debbie know?
<nixternal> dasKreech: forever
<nixternal> long before Ubuntu was a figment of sabdfl's imagination
<dasKreech> cause she gave up her husband for a year I' think she'd like to know what he was actually doing :)
<nixternal> and I still have a couple of packages I maintain in Debian
<nixternal> actually, I think I have turned them all over to either people more interested in the packages or the kde-extras team
<nixternal> even though they are in the kde-extras group, I still maintain them
<nixternal> I was trying to find bugs I reported in Slackware in 1994 a couple of weeks ago, as well as some old bugs of mine in KDE like 10 years ago...but I can't remember what I used as my nick or my email address back then
<dasKreech> Just show them the shirt they'll recognize it
<nixternal> lol
<dasKreech> ah yes you.. Come on it
<dasKreech> in
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/nixternal.png
<nixternal> hey, nice shirt!
<nixternal> see!
<Lure> any other motu that would throw his eyes at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=qlandkarte ?
<nixternal> ooh, I found 2 pictures where I am wearing a different shirt
<Lure> nixternal: made in gimp? ;-)
<nixternal> edited in gimp
<Lure> nixternal: please show them, I am interested in photo art retouching ;-)
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=236355132&size=l
<nixternal> that was at the college for student activities fair
<nixternal> http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1702151090&size=l
<nixternal> and that was at the Ubuntu 7.10 release event
<Lure> nixternal: oh, right, I though that you have removed some weight in gimp also ;-)
<nixternal> hardy har har :)
<nixternal> gimp isn't that good now
<Lure> nixternal: ;-)
<nixternal> hehe
<Nightrose> nixternal: you should wear more of this: http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=236355132&size=l
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> the vertical lines make you look thinner right? :)
<Nightrose> well depends
<Nightrose> but with this one yes
<Nightrose> and the color suits you
<Nightrose> makes you look younger
<nixternal> if I look any younger I will be in trouble
<Nightrose> hehe
<crimsun> yeah, they definitely won't let him collect social security.
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/Johnson028j.jpg
<nixternal> I have a different shirt there too, but I look goofy
<nixternal> that was a hot arse day too for family pics
<emu> nixternal: could you inform me, when you finished the hardy alpha 4 release notes?
<nixternal> emu: will do, you and txwikinger will be the first to know now :)
<nixternal> ooh, all I have to do is the KDE 4 integration bit and that's it
<emu> thx
<nixternal> give me a couple of minutes
<nixternal> http://lug.cs.uic.edu/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=26&catid=3&PageNo=4    <-- whoa, now that is a really nice shirt :p
 * nixternal goes and finishes the release notes
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<nixternal> ^^ needs reviewing
<dasKreech> Alpha 4 is the first in a series?
 * nosrednaekim reviews...:)
<Lure> dasKreech: for the series starting with 4... ;-)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: do you want me to fix that -kde4 thing?
<nosrednaekim> Nice new wallpaper
<dasKreech> nixternal: also I think all the Cds this week have installer bugs so the second sentence isn't true
 * emonkey likes the new wallpaper too
<smarter> Is there some MOTU around to review my Bespin package? ;) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin
<nixternal> dasKreech: good find...forgot to replace that "first in a series" part
<nixternal> fixed
<dasKreech> told I'm good for proof reading :)
<nosrednaekim> smarter: no.... but are there any screenshots of it?
<dasKreech> The first sentence in New in Alpha 4 sounds like funk
<ryanakca> hmm... any plans on creating a package full of plasmoids? Or a package per plasmoid? Or let people compile them for themselves?
<jjesse> don't extra plasmoids come from kde-extras or something like that?
<tekteen> we need a get hot new stuff ( I think it has a new name) for plasmoids
<ryanakca> jjesse: dunno, I was just browsing around on kde-look.org, plasmoids section, and wondering :)
<jjesse> ryanakca and tekteen i think a ghns would be great for plasmoids
<ryanakca> ghns?
<jjesse> get hot new stuff
<ryanakca> ah, get hot new stuff, nvm :)
<jjesse> is there a plasmoid section on kde-look?
<ryanakca> yep
<tekteen> kool
<ryanakca> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=70
<tekteen> I need to check that out
<jjesse> i'm looking for a weather one
<ryanakca> don't think there is one yet :(
<nixternal> there is one
<smarter> there's one
 * ryanakca wonders how hard it would be to write one
<ryanakca> oooh
<smarter> in extragear or playground
<nixternal> extragear I think
<smarter> it only shows textual information ATM
<nixternal> the one in playground is an attempt to use javascript, but it useless w/o webkit
<tekteen> ryanakca: java script
<smarter> we have webkit in the repo
<nixternal> doesn't integrate with plasma though, just konqi
<nixternal> and it doesn't work well either
<mhb> aren't plasmoids code?
<mhb> code is kind of hard to distribute via ghns
<nixternal> you can write a plasmoid in just about anything
<ryanakca> tekteen: what? to make one? hmmm... don't know it yet... *wonders if there's a python interface for writing them*
<mhb> yeah, but I think most of the current ones are C++.
<nixternal> all of them right now are pretty much c++ that work
<nixternal> I think the ruby one works as well
<mhb> it's impossible to ship binaries via GHNS for all linux platforms
<mhb> so it's kind of impossible for GHNS to ship non-ruby non-python plasmoids
<ryanakca> well, imho, it would be better if they were all written in a scripting language, that way you could have a GHNS
<mhb> (and is ruby even present in Kubuntu by default?)
<nixternal> it isn't ghns anymore
<nixternal> mhb: has to be if we ship amarok
<ryanakca> nope, don't think so, I had to install it
<tekteen> I think python support is next
<mhb> ruby is not that attractive to me anyway.
<nixternal> me either
<mhb> it's a lot like Python, and I don't think there's a reason to use Ruby and not Python
 * ryanakca is having fun with Accelerated C++
<mhb> accelerated?
<mhb> that sounds like a root of all evil
<Lure> mhb: book
<Lure> mhb: nice starting book for c++
<mhb> Lure: I guessed so.
<mhb> Ah, starting book, okay then.
<mhb> it just sounded like a book about premature optimization, and you know what that is :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: well, its the one they promote in ##C++
<smarter> I bought C++ Primer which is pretty cool too
<ryanakca> ... or used to promote... written by Andrew Koenig and Barbara E. Moo
<smarter> what's the "best" Qt book available?
 * ryanakca guesses he'll need to get one of those too
<mhb> API
<ryanakca> hrrrm.   plasma-playground: Depends: kde4base but it is not installable
<mhb> ryanakca: that's where I learned my Qt :o)
<ryanakca> mhb: lol
<nixternal> mhb: premature optimization? can't a doctor fix that? :p
<nixternal> smarter: there are 3 Qt 4 books which are excellent
<smarter> nixternal: I know, and I don't know which one I should buy :)
<jjesse> nixternal: which 3 qt4 books?
<mhb> smarter: the best way to learn it is to live it
<nixternal> C++ GUI Programming with Qt4 (Blanchette/Summerfield), The Book of Qt 4(Holkentin), and Foundation of Qt Development (Thelin)
<mhb> smarter: pick a project, start contributing, don't slack off, use API, and in 3 months, you'll know Qt as much as I do
<nixternal> the Blanchette/Summerfield book has an updated version coming out soon
<nixternal> the Book of Qt4 is actually by danimo
<mhb> smarter: which might not be much, but still more than nothing :o)
<nixternal> the Foundation of Qt Development is a book Riddell just posted a review of not to long ago
<mhb> (API as in API docs)
<smarter> [21:30] <nixternal> the Blanchette/Summerfield book has an updated version coming out soon << cool! They make a french translation so it'll be easier for me to read it :)
<nixternal> there you go
 * ryanakca enjoys the incredible wait-for-your-chars-to-appear-on-screen slowness of running an upgrade and an sbuild at the same time
<nixternal> actually I think the other 2 books should have a translation, or a translation coming soon
<toma> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> what's up tomaskillet :p
<toma> nixternal: hiya. You are the ligature man for kubuntu ?
<dasKreech> ryanakca: there is one
<nixternal> jjesse is :)
<ryanakca> dasKreech: a plasmoid package? okies
<toma> nixternal: svn shows you changed some cmake stuff recently ;-)
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> that ligature
<nixternal> lol
<toma> ;-)
<dasKreech> nixternal: Quiet!! It's always GHNS!!!
<nixternal> I thought you meant with writing and typography type ligature
<nixternal> dasKreech: they changed it recently fyi
<toma> ah, no, my english is not that good ;-)
<dasKreech> I spent too long talking about GHNS for anyone to change it
<nixternal> toma: ya, in order to get it to build a bit
<toma> nixternal: i'm unable to build it now, not sure if i ever managed though
<dasKreech> nixternal: the renamed the server DXS
<toma> nixternal: did you manage to build it ?
<dasKreech> the she-bang is still GHNS though
<dasKreech> though the changes to DXS are really hot
<nixternal> toma: I got close to getting it to build, but there were some other things missing
<toma> nixternal: ohh ok. I've made the new for 4.0.1 tarball and i fail as well
<toma> nixternal: I think I will mail release-team and suggest to not publish it
<toma> i'll ask the suse crue
<nixternal> groovy, should have been done for 4.0.0 as well
<nixternal> toma: they didn't build it last I checked
<nixternal> and neither did Debian, as I was working on theirs as well
<toma> ;-)
<nixternal> I think with the changes I uploaded, I got it past 50% at least :)
<toma> yes
<toma> fails on an UNIX define which is not set
<nixternal> oh ya
<nixternal> that's how far it got, the config.h right?
<toma> and after fixing that, it fails on a LC_MESSAGES not set
<toma> i just wonder how many will follow
<nixternal> what was the fix for the UNIX define? i can't remember what it was now...it is on the tip of my tongue
<toma> i'm happy to fix it if a quick fix is possible, but I'm not going to fix the whole lib
<toma> I just defined UNIX with some code: #if defined(__unix) || defined(__unix__) || defined(unix) || defined(__linux) || defined(__linux__) || defined(linux)
 * nixternal thinks it is time to update the kicker in kde 3.5 for Kubuntu
<nixternal> it doesn't match the wallpaper to well I don't think, stands out way to much imho
<nixternal> ahh, OK...you may have hit a different define than I remember then
<nixternal> maybe I fixed the one define, can't remember now though...all I do remember is that package gave me a head ache
<toma> right
<mhb> is it a bug or a feature that some KDE4 apps cannot be built the old cmake; make; make install way?
<mhb> I mean like when I build kdesudo, I have to debuild it, because it fails if cmake is run the "old" way.
<jjesse> is there a way to suspend a laptop in kde4?
<nixternal> shut it off? :p
<mhb> jjesse: sudo /ect/acpi/sleep.sh is a trusty way
<mhb> CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<mhb> is it possible to "hack" cmake so it finds the kde4-config correctly on a kubuntu system?
<jjesse> mhb:  thanks :)
<mhb> it is installed of course
<mhb> anyone? pretty please?
<mhb> I know there are packagers in here!
<mhb> :o)
<jpatrick> does Tonio_ know has last uploads in kdebase are missing the .org in ...@kubuntu.org?
<jpatrick> mhb: I would help, but I have a massive headache wondering how I plan to update the kio-media LUKS patch...
<toma> mhb: you mean build in the source dir ?
<toma> that is what you are doing i think
<mhb> toma: yes
<toma> that's not supported anymore
<mhb> oh, great.
<toma> just mkdir i; cd i; cmake ..; make
<mhb> says the same.
<mhb> CMake Error: ERROR: Could not find KDE4 kde4-config
<toma> yep
<toma> remove the cache from the source dir
<jpatrick> mhb: CMAKE_PREFIX=/usr/lib/kde4? (or something like that?)
<jpatrick> forget that, toma probably knows best
<toma> ;-)
<mhb> toma: still not it
 * mhb tries the prefix
<toma> i've never seen that error, so jpatrick might be right
<jpatrick> mhb: I can't remember what the actual flag is tho (-DCMAKE_PREFIX maybe)
<mhb> no
<smarter> -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX iirc
<mhb> smarter wins
<smarter> \o/
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> to all
<jpatrick> mhb: not my fault he's smarter
<toma> well. building in source dir is not supported, no matter what ;-)
<toma> so I want at least 1/2 a point
<nixternal> odd that -DCMAKE_PREFIX didn't work
<smarter> odd that --prefix doesn't work
<nixternal> true
<mhb> toma: I thought it still is
<mhb> toma: AFAIK only kdelibs did want an out-of-source build
<mhb> toma: kdebase built fine, IIRC
<mhb> toma: perhaps it has changed after 4.0.0, when I got lazy and started using the kubuntu packages.
<toma> sure, you are just not allowed to complain if it does not
<mhb> okay, you folks have fun
<mhb> I'm going to unplug myself and go into the Fortress of Off-line Solitude ... I should emerge in the morning with something, and I hope it will be something awesome
<mhb> like Qt4 frontend for Jockey the Restricted Manager
<mhb> good night
<dasKreech> nixternal: too many relelases
<dasKreech> feedback section first sentence
<dasKreech> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afXWczd_MFA
<emu> blizzzek: Ich hab schonmal angefangen... kannst ja weitermachen.
<emu> hmmmp. wrong channel
<blizzzek> emu: alright, gonna do it past midnight
<blizzzek> emu: ty
<seele> dasKreech: huh?
<dasKreech> seele: They offered you a one pound cash prize :)
<dasKreech>  that must have been just before i walked back in the room
<dasKreech> I'm catching up on the talks I missed out on
<dasKreech> that's like ... 2 dollars
<dasKreech> seele: assuming that you are querying my outburst from last night ;-)
<seele> dasKreech: who?
<seele> dasKreech: i think i'm missing something
<dasKreech> The Sirius talk
<dasKreech> They gave out 1 US dollar at the start and had a cash prize for the end
<dasKreech> They asked you if you would like to speak and offered the cash prize of one pound :)
 * dasKreech has it on tape!
<dasKreech> Pretty much asked you if you wanted to talk about your research
<dasKreech> I'll have a definitive word on likker importation to jamdown by the end of the week
<seele> oh right
<seele> well i wish adrian would have TOLD me he was going to ask me about that
<seele> i hadnt a clue what to say
<dasKreech> Hi I'm celeste and I'm addicted
<dasKreech> I typed out seele :) then realized that would have made no sense
<sahin_h> Hi kubuntu developers! I tried to sync my kontact calendar with my google calendar.
<sahin_h> Unfortunately the opensync-plugin-kdepim part just crashed.
<sahin_h> Finally I've rebuild the opensync-plugin-kdepim against the kontact packages which is part of gutsy.
<sahin_h> And the problem went away!
<sahin_h> So I can sync my calendars.
<sahin_h> Meanwhile I found this report:
<sahin_h> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/134622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134622 in opensync "kitchensync - opensync synchronization crash" [Undecided,New]
<sahin_h> Could somebody create a fixed package?
<sahin_h> The solution is only rebuild the package, and play with it a little.
<toma> Riddell: ^ it's only a rebuild request
<toma> or someone else who can trigger that ;-)
<toma> sahin_h: maybe it should be assigned to someone and it will happen automatically
<toma> sahin_h: maybe look in the wiki
<sahin_h> Hmmm. Should I assign to someone who is part of the kubuntu team?
<mhb> sahin_h: hm, either that or keep asking here until one of the packagers hear you
<mhb> sahin_h: I'm sorry but I can't help, I'm trying to avoid packaging stuff
<mhb> (but I'm sure the others will help you)
<sahin_h> mhb: Ok, I will asking here again.
<sahin_h> mhb: Because I'm not a big packager also, and I found some error in the package too.
<sahin_h> mhb: Now I'm working on...
<wolfger> /ignore joins
<sahin_h> Ok, now I fixed one bug in the package file itself. My fix is a hack exactly, but my package works!
#kubuntu-devel 2008-01-31
<dasKreech> Anyone have synaptic installed?
<dasKreech> nixternal: ok Think I'm done with the page
<nixternal> I have been done with it for hours
<blueyed> dasKreech: sure.
<blueyed> what's up?
<dasKreech> You can sort packages by repo?
<dasKreech> or filter?
<blueyed> dasKreech: well, you can create filters, but not easily for whole universe, only by sections
 * dasKreech blinks.
<dasKreech> So can I filter out packages installed from non canonical repos?
<blueyed> yes, with quite some clicking.
<blueyed> There's also a "Origin" view, but limited to one selection at a time.
<blueyed> Settings => Filters is what would fit best probably.
 * dasKreech ponders a repo filter for adept
<dasKreech> it could auto read the sources.list and populate a dropdown/checkbox
<dasKreech> mornfall, yuriy: ping
<nixternal> why would anyone want to do that?
<yuriy> i can kind of see the use case.. but please explain
<nixternal> apt-cache show package |grep universe
<dasKreech> I've been dumb and added a we provide everything!! repo
<yuriy> so remove it?
<dasKreech> three months down the line after happily installing everything that updates I find all sorts of packages are mismatched and some packages they provide have been kept more up to date than the main packages but then stopped updating some are fully up to daet but most of all I don't recall which ones I installed
<dasKreech> so I filter by the repo
<Tm_T> woohoohoo
<dasKreech> remove all and then remove the repo
 * Tm_T just exploded itself
 * dasKreech mentally shifts Tm_T designation under "its"
<Tm_T> dasKreech: that's what it is
<Tm_T> dasKreech: I always mess up with him/her so it/its is better for me
<dasKreech> I'm glad him works for it
<dasKreech> yuriy: Removing it doesn't remove the worrisome packages as far as I know
<dasKreech> Though thinking about it now It probably can't read from teh sources.list as that can be modified pretty easily
<Tm_T> dasKreech: you're bit pushy ;)
<blueyed> dasKreech: remove the sources.list entry and then filter in synaptic by orphan/local.
<dasKreech> blueyed: I know I'm trying to get easy filtering in adept too :)
<dasKreech> Tm_T: Well stop me then
<dasKreech> :-D
<Tm_T> hahaha
<Tm_T> !amarok | dasKreech
<ubotu> dasKreech: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<dasKreech> Sweet :)
<dasKreech> most people don't know they can update the factoids
<dasKreech> So anytime someone mentions it I mention out loud that you can upadte it
<dasKreech> helps the whole chan
<Tm_T> most people don't have the final powers to it ;)
<Tm_T> as in, only some people have editor rights
<dasKreech> Doesn't matter though anyone can set a factoid for update
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> then me or some other have chance to mess it ;)
<dasKreech> If we have power of community we might as well leverage it
<Tm_T> community <3
<dasKreech> Might even get  some devs out if it :)
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> thats how it usually works
<Tm_T> I did send few patches to Kopete and see where I am now
<Tm_T> ...wait, that's all I have done
 * Tm_T hides
<dasKreech> hooray
<dasKreech> make kopete suck less
<Tm_T> I did that, and trying
<Tm_T> though doesn't suck here ;)
<cheguevara> for msn it does
<Tm_T> how come?
<cheguevara> no videocam support is the biggest one
<Tm_T> there is
<dasKreech> Well it supports MSn
<Tm_T> I use it often
<cheguevara> since when
<Tm_T> cheguevara: since 2006 or so
<dasKreech>  thats sucky
<Tm_T> or earlier
 * cheguevara scratches his head
<cheguevara> thats weird
<Tm_T> ;)
<cheguevara> i tend to dislike programs that do too much in one anyway
 * dasKreech laughs at cheguevara
<Tm_T> cheguevara: http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/foo_098.png
<Tm_T> cheguevara: 2005 then ;)
<cheguevara> hmm weird
<cheguevara> amsn is still better :P
<dasKreech> again
<dasKreech> connects to MSN so it sucks :)
<cheguevara> meh i need msn :P
<dasKreech> licq now....
<cheguevara> mmm icq
<dasKreech> I phear you
<cheguevara> i remember them days :P
<Tm_T> stop cursing
<Tm_T> I hate msn, glad I don't need it really
<cheguevara> lol
<Tm_T> irc & jabber <3
<dasKreech> I know Jabber should nearly kill all
<dasKreech> Other than nothing remotely interesting in terms of features
<Tm_T> dasKreech: oh, jabber does have most features
<Tm_T> dasKreech: if you don't stand too strictly in official ones atleast ;)
<dasKreech> It has webcam?
<Tm_T> yes
<dasKreech> officially?
<dasKreech> sweet
<dasKreech> Oh wait it would
<Tm_T> dasKreech: http://www.xmpp.org/extensions/xep-0180.html
<Tm_T> for example
<dasKreech> I know it just hit me that it would
<dasKreech> Photo/video sharing maybe not so much
<dasKreech> Although that does become useful in business meetings as well
<blizzzek> gn8
<Tm_T> any US person here?
<tekteen> yes
<Tm_T> nixternal: awake?
<Tm_T> tekteen: :)
 * dasKreech isn't US
<Tm_T> dasKreech: where you are from?
<dasKreech> The Americas
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> dasKreech: I need something to get mailed from U.S.A. to me
<dasKreech> Not me :)
<Tm_T> roger :)
<tekteen> are you from the us?
<Tm_T> nope, from Finland
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> why do you need something mailed to you?
<Tm_T> about to get "free Star Wars goodies" if I have US mailing address
<tekteen> lol
<cheguevara> lol
<Tm_T> indeed
<tekteen> How much would it cost to have it mailed from the US to you?
<Tm_T> prolly 10-20 dollars
<Tm_T> my payment ofcourse
<Tm_T> well 10-20 dollars tops, could be way less
<tekteen> I cant help
 * dasKreech could possibly be in the US :)
<Tm_T> tekteen: thanks anyway
<tekteen> brb
<cheguevara> dasKreech, but you are not :P
<dasKreech> For 20 dollars I can be
<tekteen> lol
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ping-a-ling!
 * dasKreech hides behind his smile
<Jucato> ding dong
<dasKreech> Jucato: !!
<Jucato> !! :hceerKsaD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hceerksad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> (:
<dasKreech> Ha ha :)
<dasKreech> I keep forgetting you are on the other side of the world
<Jucato> (: puy
<Tm_T> Jucato <3
<Tm_T> Hobbsee <3
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> ♥ T_mT
<dasKreech> Jucato: ha ha no reverse 3
<Jucato> ε>
 * dasKreech glares
<Tm_T> Jucato: how are you son?
<Jucato> just fine. thank you
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> good good
<tekteen> I need some advice. I have started a computer refurbishing group to use Kubuntu along with there Win2k systems. These are being sent to people who have not used windows much let alone Kubuntu. I am finding that there are too many configuration options (which I like but others don't) in kde programs. Anyone know of ways to fix that?
<Tm_T> tekteen: what you mean, doesn't sane defaults be enough?
<Tm_T> tekteen: or do you want configurations being hidden?
<Tm_T> tektee1: yes?
<tektee1> Tm_T: sorry. my laptop over heated
<tektee1> oh and I am tekteen
<Tm_T> its ok
<Tm_T> I know who you are ;)
 * Hobbsee suggests gnome
<Hobbsee> ahem.
<tektee1> lol
<Tm_T> tektee1: though I'd recommend to set proper realname, "purple" is really generic
<tektee1> ok
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: heh, I would have said that id I could stand it myself
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: these people are nwe at computers, remember?
<tektee1> I want to not show my ip
 * Tm_T get real panic attacks when sitting in GNOME
<tektee1> that is my first problem
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I know :))
<Tm_T> tektee1: cloak
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: that doesn't mean GNOME is straight away better
<tektee1> you meant the command /cloak?
<Tm_T> tektee1: no
<Tm_T> !cloak | tektee1
<tektee1> thank you
<Tm_T> ubotu: test
<Tm_T> oh
<tektee1> he left us
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: for lack of options
<ubotu> tektee1: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubotu> Failed.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: hehe, true, that it does well
<tektee1> thanks
<tektee1> ubotu is smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tektee1> nm :-D
<Tm_T> tektee1: you can even get ugly cloaks like mine
<tektee1> lol
<tektee1> I need to login/out (so I am tekteen)
<tekteen> ok
<Tm_T> tekteen: Pidgin :(
<Tm_T> anyone know some good and bearable quality IT news site in english?
<cheguevara> neowin.net
<tekteen> slashdot.org?
<Tm_T> slashdot.org is far from quality, remind you ;)
<tekteen> digg.com is more generic (used to be strict tech)
<tekteen> lol
<Tm_T> ok, talking about this "news": http://www.pcworld.com/article/id,141763-c,vistalonghorn/article.html
<tekteen> wired?
<Tm_T> heh, they count total numbers of "security holes" but how about unfixed? and severity? stupid...
<Tm_T> tekteen: perhaps, I'll check it
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> I think they might also take every package
<tekteen> not only the base system
<tekteen> need to go
<Tm_T> anyway, FUD
 * tekteen needs to go to be because mom told him to
<tekteen> bye
<Tm_T> I'm not his mom, just so you know
<dasKreech> Tm_T: I only have panic attacks in GNOME when I hit alt+space
<dasKreech> too bad I do that right after login
<dasKreech> hunger_t: ping
<Tm_T> dasKreech: I don't do that
<dasKreech> You just straight up panic?
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> everything is misplaced and can't be configured to be not
<Tm_T> it's just plain horror
<ultracap> digitimes.com?
<dasKreech> !find mtp
<ubotu> Found: libmtp-dev, libmtp-doc, libmtp6, clamsmtp, esmtp (and 24 others)
<dasKreech> bah
<dasKreech> Ubtou sucks
 * dasKreech speeels correctly
<Tm_T> ultracap: ok, now I officially hate that site
<ultracap> how so?
<Tm_T> stylesheet in site: failure
<Tm_T> defined text colour but not background
<ultracap> I will look for a pretty news site :)
<Tm_T> well its not about prettyness, it about readability
 * Tm_T doesn't like black text in very dark background
<dasKreech> Oh nixternal should love this :)
<dasKreech> Need a gold horse for Hobbsee  as well
<nixternal> what should I like? or love rather?
<dasKreech> You saw the new plasma theme?
<nixternal> I am using it :)
<dasKreech> serious?
<nixternal> the glow one?
<dasKreech> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Widget+Background:+Fluffy+Bunny+?content=74480
<nixternal> oh, not that one
<nixternal> hahaha
<Tm_T> nixternal: hey, like to get mail and mail it to me forward?
<ultracap> I am seeing this with black text on white background
<nixternal> that is to damn funny
<nixternal> Tm_T: come again?
<dasKreech> nixternal: real mail not the one you are used to
<dasKreech> nixternal: http://bddf.ca/~aseigo/fluffybunny.png
<Tm_T> nixternal: I could get free goodies if I provide US mail address
<Tm_T> nixternal: so if you could receive them and then mail them to me...
<Tm_T> nixternal: I pay mailing ofcourse
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> I am sure we could work something out
<Tm_T> lovely
 * dasKreech kisses his US dollars good bye :(
<Tm_T> dasKreech: haha
<nixternal> hehe
<Tm_T> dasKreech: I bet nixternal could give you one if you be nice ;)
<dasKreech> i was nice
<Tm_T> stay that way, son
<dasKreech> i flew to chicago to see him
<nixternal> you didn't fly here to see me, you had no choice but to fly here for a layover, nice try though :p
<dasKreech> no i chose the flight with the chicago layover overnight
<dasKreech> i didn't have to take that flight
<nixternal> that was the only flight that cheap, so it chose you :p
<dasKreech> no i had 23
<dasKreech> i CHOSE that one
<Tm_T> haha
<nixternal> hehe
<dasKreech> well not really 23
<dasKreech> 23 if I put up the price by 18 dollars
<nixternal> the other trips were $100 more, and he chose the cheapest one just to see me :p
<Tm_T> nixternal: anyway, msg me about this matter when you have amoment for it
<dasKreech> but they quoted me 23 flights
<nixternal> who did you end up going through?
<dasKreech> so technically not >that< price
<dasKreech> AA
<dasKreech> They suck
<dasKreech> 8 hour flight
<dasKreech> they gave me a cheese stick
<dasKreech> on the return flight I had to pay for it
<dasKreech> last time I flew on air jamaica I had a full cooked breakfast
<ultracap> Can we talk about flash/konqueror?
<dasKreech> I suspect so
<ultracap> I'm getting a gtk-Critical error in my xsession error log. Should I post it?
<ScottK2> ultracap: Are you on Gutsy or Hardy?
<ultracap> Hardy
<ScottK2> OK.
<ultracap> Ok to post?
<ScottK2> Sure.  Not sure how much help there is this time of day.   You might be better off just to file bugs.
<ScottK2> The two people I know that've been working on that are both in Europe and probably sleeping right now.
<ultracap> Okay Thanks, I will file a bug.
<nixternal> 8 hour flight - they gave me a cheese stick!!!! dasKreech you are absolutely f'n hillarious!
<dasKreech> nixternal: I know you should have been at the event :)
<dasKreech> how was class btw?
<nixternal> sucky sucky sucky
<Tm_T> meh
 * Tm_T is sooo stuck
<nixternal> and I am sooo sick :/
<Tm_T> nixternal: oh I'm way past being sick
<dasKreech> nixternal: so are you coming next year?
<ttl> hiyas
<ttl> i was told people here might be able to help w/ a crash?
<nixternal> dasKreech: if I can and you are paying :p
<ttl> lol
 * ttl pays in binary
<ttl> adept_manager crashed, giving a "Signal 6 (SIGABRT)"
<nixternal> ahh, Signal 6
<ttl> I had asked Adept to upgrade my Kubuntu 7.10, since it said there were 129 upgrades available.  After downloading some packages, it started processing... then it stops/dies.  So I close adept.  Afterwards, it never works again
<nixternal> that just means that adept_manager crashed :p
<ttl> complaining that another process is using stuff, possibly apt-get, or aptitude
<ttl> oh phooey
<nixternal> hehe
<ttl> so... what does this mean?  i have no backtrace either!
<nixternal> there is probably one update that is hanging that could possibly cause it to hiccup
<nixternal> in those cases, I typically just go to the command line to update
<ttl> it said it was "using host libthread_db" etc. and that backtrace was not possible
<ttl> command line to update?
<nixternal> our adept mastahs are sleeping right now
 * Tm_T just don't use adept
<nixternal> sudo apt-get update
<ttl> i don't remember which update it was...
<nixternal> sudo apt-get upgrade
<nixternal> or there is a possibility that you will need to do a:
<nixternal> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ttl> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg -- configure -a' to correct the problem
<nixternal> ttl: once you remember and learn apt-get at the command line, you will never go back to a gui :)
<nixternal> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Tm_T> nah
<Tm_T> wajig daily-upgrade <3
<nixternal> that will typically fix it, and that was causing adept to crash more than likely
<nixternal> there was a hung package (those 2 words do not belong together)
<ttl> hmm
<ttl> it's doing something.. lol
<ttl> errors processing j2rel.4-mozilla-plugin
<Tm_T> what is that?!
<nixternal> wow, haven't seen that one before
<nixternal> someone has extra repos don't they?
<Tm_T> nixternal: apparently some whacky ones even =)
<ttl> it's a java package for FX
<ttl> maybe I should just not download FX?
<ttl> reinstall K7.10 ?
<nixternal> ya, them 3rd party repos are dangerous, people like Tm_T put rootkits in their packages :)
<ttl> and wait until they've really figured out adept? :-P
<Tm_T> ttl: nah
<Tm_T> nixternal: shusshhhhh
<nixternal> well that isn't adepts problem really
<nixternal> hehe
<ttl> hm..
<ttl> adept loaded now...
<ttl> yay!
<ttl> let's see if it can do stuff... i'll stay away from java updates...
<nixternal> actually, I am a firm believer that if it is a 3rd party repo involved, it is there fault, not ours :)
<nixternal> ahh, java updates
<ttl> i would agree w/ that
<nixternal> I do seem to remember an issue, and you might have gotten a bit caught up with the amount of updates there
<ttl> so do a few at a time?
<nixternal> did you just install Kubuntu 7.10 to have 129 updates?
<ttl> there are 129
<ttl> yes
<nixternal> do them all at once
<nixternal> I know the problem you are having
<ttl> i downloaded 7.10 a week ago.. and have installed it 7x now b/c of this adept thing >.<
<nixternal> it doesn't happen all of the time either
<ttl> oddness
 * Tm_T is happy without adept
<ttl> so i should wipe and reinstall ?
<nixternal> I had the issue on one desktop just a few weeks ago, but not the other desktop
<nixternal> no need to do a wipe and reinstall
<ttl> are you sure I should do all the upgrades together?
<nixternal> I did
<Tm_T> anyway, this old fart is going for some walk outside, there's snow!! ->
<ttl> i was thinking to do the adept ones last...
<nixternal> we have snow coming tomorrow night
<ttl> in case adept changes in the middle of the upgrade.. wouldn't that be a probleM?
<Tm_T> nixternal: ~30 cm snow in places now
<nixternal> I didn't even think about the adept updates possibly breaking it
<Tm_T> anyway, was going ->
<ttl> so.. do adept ones first? last?
<nixternal> go for last, as it will be easier to cancel out the adept ones
<ttl> kk
<ttl> downloading
<nixternal> if you cancel out the main adept, it should cancel out the rest of the adepts in one click
<ttl> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> no problem
<ttl> where do you guys live that you're so excited about snow?
<nixternal> if it doesn't work, then I say scratch adept and just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get everything
<dasKreech> ttl: you are good?
<nixternal> Chicago here!
<ttl> ooo
<ttl> i think so... it's downloading
<nixternal> listen to kingdaskreech
<ttl> at least I got past the signal 6 bit :-D
<ttl> thanks dasKreech
<dasKreech> nixternal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNK2L8-V5dQ
<nixternal> oh no, ScottK2 just showed me to great edits of Mary Poppins and Topgun
<nixternal> dasKreech: tell me why when I first seen the dude in that video, I thought of Jucato :p
<nixternal> god I love the true transparency in KDE 4
<nixternal> I can watch the video behind my IRC
<ttl> ooo
<ttl> that's sweet :-D
<dasKreech> You use irssi :-P
<ttl> i can't wait to play w/ that :-)
<nixternal> of course
<ttl> its funny, i decided to install linux again after ntfs-3g was "official" and now there are all these other great things
<ttl> thanks Devs :-D
<nixternal> dasKreech: hahaha, have you watched his other videos? this dude is cool...Beautiful Girls is great
<dasKreech> Yeah I know but the Jucato starting one was great
<nixternal> gahahah, omg watch the Akon "Lonely" one
<dasKreech> Stop making me laugh!
<nixternal> the Avril one is great too
<dasKreech> nixternal: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0LkE7V2xTk
<dasKreech> O
<dasKreech> m
<dasKreech> G
<dasKreech> 1
<dasKreech> !
<dasKreech> 1
<dasKreech> eleventy
<Tm_T> erm
<nixternal> dasKreech: which one is that you linked me to? I think I have seen all of his now
<dasKreech> mix alot
<nixternal> omg, watch the T-Pain one
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> gahahaha, the mix a lot one is nuts
<dasKreech> he  should make a DVD seriously
<nixternal> la base with an oakland booty...gahahah that guy is funny
<dasKreech> I love the recurring hater char
<nixternal> hahaha, turn around stick it out china boy gotta shout
<dasKreech> Notice the women in the video :)
<ttl> "there was an error committing changes.  Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages" on "preparing to configure new version of libqt3-mt..."
<ttl> what does that mean?!
<ttl> adept seems to work again.. i suppose.. not sure what happened w/ those "broken" packages...
<ttl> or w/ adepts own upgrade
<ttl> the full upgrade / upgrade version buttons both no longer appear
<ttl> though I don't recall them actually installing
<ultracap> Should I have adept-notifier running?
<Jucato> nixternal: hmm..... :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I just finished watching all of his videos
<nixternal> that guy is hillarious
 * nixternal pets his Neuros OSD
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<Tm_T> wow, I just did run out there
<Jucato> you'll never catch  me doing something like that :)
<ttl> hey - what happens if when processing an update, it "breaks"
<Tm_T> Jucato: there's ~15 cm snow
<nixternal> depends on what it breaks on
<Tm_T> and raining
<Tm_T> I just have jeans and a shirt on
<Jucato> aw...
<Tm_T> and it feels great
<nixternal> usually a sudo apt-get -f install will work its way around the break for the time being
<ttl> o?
<nixternal> Tm_T: I told you that you thought this weather was like summer :p
<ttl> so the rest of the packages (say 1/2 of 129) are sitting around somewhere?
<nixternal> yes, they are waiting to be installed
<nixternal> but they can't until the broken package is moved out of the way
<ttl> interesting
<Tm_T> nixternal: easy winter, we don't have this much snow during summer, normally
<ttl> in that case.. one of the adept packages is broken...
<nixternal> howdy toma! done tagging yet :p
<toma> nixternal: yes, good to see you, i've a question
<toma> for the plasma tarball we can not ship lancelot and fiftheenpuzzle
<nixternal> oh man, I knew I should have went to sleep :p
<toma> as those are using 4.1 api
<toma> do you want a tarball without them or a tarball with those two replaced with the ones from 4.0.0 ?
<nixternal> hrmm, were they shipped with 4.0.0?
<toma> yep. and its 6.30am here, so i prefer to sleep as well ;-)
<nixternal> actually, I think the puzzle was
<Jucato> nixternal: in the extragear-plasma tarball
<Jucato> lancelot part something
<toma> yes, i think both were
<nixternal> I would think the easiest would be to ship the 4.0.0 ones
<nixternal> then again, it wouldn't be difficult to comment out the current ones for the time being either
<toma> yes, /me too, or you could treat it as a branch pull
<nixternal> that way there if we comment them out, the old ones will still be there and won't be updated until 4.1
<ttl> nixternal.. last question: earlier, it "broke" ~1/2 way through processing updates...  I've run "apt-get -f install" and it says there are no updates left?
<nixternal> as long as it doesn't cause major problems I guess
<toma> nixternal: ok, when the package is replaced they won't get deinstalled?
<nixternal> ttl: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nixternal> that should go after the rest of the updates left
<ttl> i did that too
<ttl> it looks like everything's done.. but I never saw it process the other 1/2 of the packages
<nixternal> well if it says there are no more updates, then it got them all
<nixternal> if it did it by command line, it goes quite fast so you could have missed them happening
<toma> Ok, will upload the tarballs with those twop applets commented out
 * toma needs coffee and a bed
<nixternal> hehe
<ttl> wow
<ttl> that's cool; thanks nixternal, again
<ttl> very much so
<nixternal> no prob ttl
<Jucato> "coffee" and "bed" don't usually go together...
<Jucato> unless you mean "my water bed is filled with coffee"
<nixternal> no they don't
<nixternal> hahahah
<toma> Jucato: yes, but it is how i feel. my body tells me to go to bed and my brain wants coffee
<Jucato> ah... I can relate :)
<dasKreech> Coffee puts my girl friend to sleep
<Jucato> the probably is that coffee makes me sleepy :D
<Jucato> the problem*
<toma> i want that
<dasKreech> A coffee water bed?
<Jucato> yeah.. in case you get thirst, just drink :D
<dasKreech> or a girl that gets knocked out by coffee?
<ttl> its certainly odd for her to fall asleep...
<ttl> maybe her caffeine receptors function "backwards"
<Jucato> people have different levels of "caffeine limit"... and I heard/learned that when you go beyond that limit, the effects of caffeine reverses
<ttl> this is also true
<ttl> her tolerance must be very low then..
<Jucato> me... I'm just weird... coffee makes me sleepy, but chocolate drinks don't... but coke makes me suuuuper alive :D
<Jucato> speaking of which... I think I deserve 1.5 liters of that right now D:
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> kind of like drinking until you are sober
<ttl> lol
<Jucato> heheheh. is that the wisdom of an expert? :D
<nixternal> unfortunately so
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> I have done it once or twice in my day
<nixternal> at Barcamp last year
<nixternal> I drank until my eyes were crossed
<nixternal> then I drank some more until they were uncrossed
<nixternal> spun um 360 degrees
<ttl> drinking caffeine? or EtOH?
<nixternal> EtOH just sounds dangerous
<nixternal> plus I failed chemistry
<nixternal> twice!
<nixternal> kept drinking all of the lab materials
<ttl> lol
<ttl> if you drink too much EtOH, you die you know..
<ttl> .4 BAC = Death
<ttl> though normally, @ .25, you pass out...
<ttl> so, if you pass out ... don't drink anymore
<Tm_T> how do you drink when you're passed out?
<nixternal> I have a breathalyzer I bought off of ebay
<nixternal> and I have yet to see anyone hit higher than .33
<nixternal> one girl hit the .33 with 10 shots of mezcal
<nixternal> she was fubar'd
<Tm_T> strongest drug I use is sugar (well, not counting my medication)
<ttl> well, sometimes, people wake others up after they've passed out from EtOH.. and then they keep drinking
<ttl> I'm just saying that doing that is likely to kill 'em
<ttl> .4 BAC depresses your breathing center in your brain.. and then you die
<nixternal> hey, as long as I die happy, who cares right? :)
<ttl> *depresses it to the point of stopping it
<ttl> ... getting to .4 BAC involves puking your intestines out first :-)
<nixternal> oh, that happened to me when I was 8, so I am immune to it probably :p
<ttl> aiya
<nixternal> OK, it is way past my 9pm curfew :p
<Jucato> back... ran out to buy coke...
<Jucato> waaaay past :)
<Jucato> ood night ixternal!
<Jucato> er... good* nixternal*
<nixternal> nixternal->bed(sleep);
<Tm_T> nixternal: WAKE UP!
<nixternal> wow
 * Tm_T hides
<nixternal> k'nite!
<ttl> 'nite
<ttl> and thanks again
<nixternal> no probs
<nixternal> see y'all in about 8 hours :)
<dasKreech> It's lilke 1am here
<Tm_T> 0758
<Jucato> 2pm
<Tm_T> pm?
<Jucato> of course
<Tm_T> post mortem?
<Jucato> post meridian
 * Tm_T still don't understand why not use proper 24 hour clock
<Jucato> different countries mate... different "standard" formats
<Tm_T> yup, still
<toma> nite nixternal
<Jucato> fine 14:00. there
<dasKreech> anyone know why changing a host name would stop KDE from loading?
<ttl> nite
<blizzzek> moin
<davmor2> Riddell: on the whole everything seems okay.
<Tm_T> one of these weird days
<Tm_T> I am at Uni now
<Riddell> davmor2: really?
<Riddell> davmor2: you're right, it is (done alternate i386)
<iRon> Riddell: hi! how should i do with failsafe* scripts now? 1) leave them in x11-common package 2) place them in kdebase package in debian/ 3) create new package ?
<iRon> 4) ?
<Riddell> iRon: are they currently in x11-common?
<iRon> yes, they are.. but they are installed in /etc/gdm/
<iRon> so I could just add our modified scripts (not replace gdm's original) and install them in /etc/X11
<Riddell> iRon: what's modified about our scripts?
<davmor2> Riddell: one thing I noticed with the backdrop being so busy some windows might look like they lose their nice clean edge.  If that makes sense
<iRon> i've added detection of default display manager.. change direct call of `zenity' and `displayconfig-gtk' to `kdialog' and `displayconfig'...
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, it is a bit more distracting than it should be
<davmor2> Nice though
<davmor2> :)
<iRon> Riddell: just adapt them to kde environment.. little changes.
<Riddell> iRon: I think the scripts should either be merged so one script does the right thing depending on what's using it, or just put them in kdebase's kdm package
<davmor2> On the whole though nice and stable :)
<Riddell> davmor2: oh just wait until we start making KDE 4 CDs
<Riddell> davmor2: we may need to rebuild the live CDs to add wubi I'm afraid
<davmor2> Can't test I'm afraid stuck in bed with a screwed back.  I'm using pidgin on my n800 to chat :)
<Riddell> davmor2: so I heard, good luck on a recovery
<Riddell> davmor2: we mapped the whole of wolverhampton last night, worked well
<davmor2> Did you go then?
<Riddell> yes, thought I should get out somewhere at least once a month :)
<iRon> Riddell: it would be nice if we have only one failsafe scripts set (e.g. in x11-commons).. but in this case we need to change 35_gdm.conf.patch in gdm package so that it looks at another location for scripts (as i said now it looks in /etc/gdm/)
<Riddell> iRon: that doesn't sound hard to change
<iRon> Riddell: ok.. then i'm preparing patches for x11-common, kdebase and gdm..
<Riddell> iRon: great.  is there an easy way for the scripts to know if they should be running zenity or kdialog?
<iRon> Riddell: i think this sould be added in config files by kdm and gdm packages..
<davmor2> Riddell: so there isn't super glue on your work station chair after all ;)
<iRon> Riddell: right now i just search for zenity and if it was not found use kdialog
<Riddell> iRon: that's fair enough for now
<iRon> Riddell: ok
<blizzzek> will kde 4.0.1 be implemented in alpha 4? (i suppose it won't)
<Riddell> blizzzek: no
<blizzzek> Riddell: ty
<seaLne> lo
<Riddell> seaLne!
<seaLne> has anyone ever seen dbus needing to be manually restarted each boot before networkmanager will work?
<seaLne> having fun with my eee
<Riddell> seaLne: can't say I have, in gutsy?
<seaLne> yeah gutsy
<seaLne> seems weird, until i restart dbus nm-tool gives a "didn't get a reply from networkmanager" error and networkmanager thinks there are no network devices
<Riddell> seaLne: presumably networkmanager starts after dbus during boot?
<Riddell> maybe dbus is too slow in starting
<seaLne> yeah timing is what i'm currently thinking
<seaLne> it still won't see the wireless interface tho
<seaLne> the eeeXubuntu live "cd" image works including wireless
<Riddell> seaLne: using network manager?
<seaLne> yeah
<Riddell> meh, it should all be the same
<seaLne> wireless is working in that iwlist ath0 scanning shows my ap
<Nightrose> Riddell: I can test the 32 bit live cd without installing - is that needed at all?
<Riddell> Nightrose: yes please
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok downloading
<Riddell> Nightrose: report on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all
<Nightrose> ok
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | KDE 4.0! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | test alpha 4 candidates
<Riddell> Tonio_: flash working again in hardy :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kblueplugd is broken, so kbluetooth doesn't start on bluetooth key insertion, I'm attempting to fix...
<jjesse> wow the torrent of the daily is stalled out
<Riddell> jjesse: I wouldn't use torrents for the dailies
<Riddell> just wget or rsync
<seaLne> hmm live daily is broken for me
<Riddell> seaLne: in what way?
<seaLne> no polkit user gives a chown error some acpi files couldn't be cat but more importantly "No write access to '/home/ubuntu/.ICEauthority'" let me try again unless this is something wrong with me doing it from pendrive
<Riddell> meh, polkit
<seaLne> hmm no user listed in kdm either after kdm failed with the above error
<Riddell> Nightrose: did you try trhe live CD?
<Nightrose> Riddell: download just finished - going to burn it now
<Nightrose> which is giving me a little trouble
<seaLne> Riddell: ok it seems fine in virtualbox, didn't see the chown or cat errors as faster than on the eee
<seaLne> very "busy" background :)
<Riddell> seaLne: so maybe kdm is starting up too soon compared to something else on the eee?
<seaLne> it looked like no ubuntu user created, i forgot to blank my casper-rw partition so doing that and will try again incase that caused a problem
<seaLne> ok must have been something to do with casper-rw from gutsy as it was fine this time, sorry
<seaLne> unfortunatly the dbus/networkmanager problem i have in gutsy is still present iw wonders what is different in the eeeXubuntu cd
<Riddell> seaLne: what's the casper-rw partition?
<seaLne> persistant stuff for on usb pendrive, it sort of makes sense i suppose that it would cause a problem
<Nightrose> ok finally got my cd drive to behave - going to test now
<jjesse> wow this is a slow download for me
<jjesse> only 24 hours remain
<jjesse> and its not my connection at work, connected via a ds-3
<seaLne> only took me an hour from home on cable earlier
<jjesse> wow, must be on a slow mirror then
<Riddell> jjesse: are you getting it from cdimage.u.c?
<_buz> hmm cdimage gave me 1,5mb/s
<seaLne> is ubiquity no longer supposed to sugest a hostname?
<Riddell> seaLne: I've not heard of any change
<seaLne> used to be user-desktop didn't offer me that
<jjesse> Riddell: yes i am
<jjesse> 6.8 KB/sec
<Riddell> jjesse: if you have a recent image you can rsync
<mhb> am I right that the news of the virtual manager thingie is again GNOME-only?
<mhb> and that Kubuntu will yet again be marked as "lacking"
<Riddell> virtual manager thingie?
<mhb> libvirt and virtual-manager
<seaLne> xen thingy?
<mhb> let me dig up the link
<jjesse> Riddell: don't have a recent image
<seaLne> or kvm was it, i remember a blog about that
<mhb> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=983&num=1
<Riddell> well it's a Red Hat job, they always use gtk
<mhb> the strange thing is, I thought we'd at least try to have a list of what we need catching up with, so that in the end we won't be again one release behind feature-wise
<Riddell> we're not going to port every gtk app to qt
<seaLne> thats more a gtk program than a missing thing in kubuntu?
<Riddell> ubuntu specific bits are quite enough
<mhb> Riddell: right. I just thought every main bullet point on the "new Ubuntu" feature list, but okay.
<jjesse> wow download just picked up to 100k/sec
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok tested and found a few things - going to report them in a sec - anything specific you want me to test/have a look at?
<Riddell> Nightrose: mostly just that it's good enough for an alpha
<Nightrose> okfine
<seaLne> daily install in virtualbox went fine
<seaLne> Nightrose: did you notice about a hostname?
<Nightrose> seaLne: no probs so far - but I am only testing the live cd
<Nightrose> no install
<seaLne> ah sorry remembered you said that
<Nightrose> ;-) no prob
<jjesse> if if i get the download done, i'll be doing a full install
<Nightrose> Riddell: you might want to look into http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=156979
<ubotu> KDE bug 156979 in general "Amarok does not install mp3 support on hardy upon using "install mp3 dialog"" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<Nightrose> in launchpad at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/187406
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187406 in amarok "[hardy] Amarok install-mp3 fails silently" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> Nightrose: meh, such details can be fixed after feature freeze
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed a very strange bug....
<Tonio_> Riddell: konqueror doesn't open correctly when within kopete of kontact i click on a url
<Tonio_> confirmed in konversation too
<nixternal> mornin'!
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you conirm or is that local issue ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde3 of course....
<Tonio_> hey nixternal
<nixternal> howdy Tonio_
<Riddell> Tonio_: konversation works for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so that probably a local issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't figure out what goes wrong with kblueplugd...... I'll investigate a bit more
<nixternal> jjesse: 12" of snow today baby!
<nixternal> 30.5cm for you metric folks
<nixternal> gotta love Chicago, just the other day we had some nice warm temps and thunderstorms, then a blizzard with 50mph winds, and now a major snow storm
<nixternal> lovely
<Riddell> time to dig out the sledge
<nixternal> that is true, but I have been really sick this whole week unfortunately :(
<nixternal> we have a really nice hill in the backyard too
<nixternal> plus I am less than a few hundred meters from one of the largest toboggan runs in the US
<nixternal> been a long time since I attempted skiing, which I doubt I will ever try again, and it has been a long time since I last snowboarded too, but for some reason, it is something I want to get back into
<Riddell> nixternal, stdin, anyone who wants: there's new extragear tars available if anyone is looking for things to be packaged
<nixternal> I will hack on them!
<nixternal> gotta beat stdin to the punch, otherwise he makes me look like a newb who doesn't work around here :)
<Riddell> there's not so many this time
<nixternal> ya, should be a couple less this go round
 * jpatrick is trying to figure out what all this "relibtoolizing" is all about for Debian
<nixternal> jpatrick: dude, you will drive yourself nuts trying to figure it out
<nixternal> one night, I figured out how to do it, but...it didn't work for me
<nixternal> I think Google was my friend that night, and for the life of me, I can't remember
<jpatrick> nixternal: I know, without it it packages and works, add new libtool it just breaks
<nixternal> but to get an idea, take a look at the Yakuake package in Debian
<nixternal> I use the relibtoolization out of its rules file on my packages and thus far it has worked
<nixternal> forgot who told me to use it in #debian-qt-kde on oftc
<nixternal> ana or pusling did I think
<jpatrick> pusling told me to suffer, I mean, relibtoolize
<nixternal> haha, I was told the same
<nixternal> but there is a utility that will create the relibtoolization patches iirc
<Riddell> just a diff after running buildprep surely?
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54236/
<jpatrick> that's it?
<nixternal> I can't remember for the life of me...KRename is my only Debian package that requires it iirc
 * jpatrick tries out that rules file
<jpatrick> Anything's better than: "Cannot find /usr/share/qt3/lib/libqt-mt.la - prehaps it has moved?"
<nixternal> hrmm, possible the qt3 package doesn't install the .la files?
<nixternal> I know we were removing them from lib packages in Ubuntu at one point
<jpatrick> no, if I build without libtool patch I get a .deb
<nixternal> interesting
<jpatrick> but I'm reading from http://wiki.debian.org/LibtoolUpdate
<nixternal> Riddell: what should I do with the next packages? hold off until uploading?
<Riddell> nixternal: new extragear ones? wait until next week with them
<nixternal> s/until/on/ ie. don't upload until release day
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> nixternal: probably upload tuesday evening so they can be backported in time
<nixternal> ok, I will add that to kontact so I remember
<Riddell> New CDs are up
<Riddell> jjesse: you can rsync it if you get the old one downloaded :)
<jjesse> grin at 85%
<Riddell> jjesse: just finish that download then rsync, there's minimal changes
<jjesse> cool
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54239/
<jpatrick> grrr
<jjesse> rsync'in
<Lure> nixternal: congrats on MC election and wish you get well soon!
<jjesse> MC election?
<jjesse> intersting installing alpha of hardy today and upon formating my drive i'm prompted that a new disk is found at /media/hda and if i want to ope nit
<Lure> jjesse: MOTO Council
<Lure> MOTU even
<Riddell> jjesse: virtual machine or bare hardware?
<jjesse> ah congrats nixternal
<jjesse> virtual machine
<jjesse> and then if i say open in a new window, i get an error message about an ioslave
<Riddell> jjesse: mm, I get reports of that happening on virtual machines, no idea why (the kded mediamounter should be turned off)
<Riddell> don't open it
<jjesse> :)
<Riddell> jjesse: what does `dcop kded | grep mediamanager` show?
<jjesse> nothing for media manager, just mediamanager
<dasKreech> MC nix!
 * dasKreech makes scratching sounds
<jpatrick> explains the nickname
<Lure> jpatrick: hi! I have updated package with your feedback - do you have any more concerns (bug 103324)?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 103324 in ubuntu "[need-packaging] QLandkarte" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/103324
<jpatrick> Lure: I'm on it
<Lure> jpatrick: thanks
<dasKreech> jpatrick: :)
<jpatrick> Lure: you might want to include a copyright to the manpage
<jpatrick> Lure: other than that +1
<ryanakca> jpatrick: weee, a new version of e2fsprogs/e2fslibs is available... hopefully that'll fix libqt4-dev :)
<Lure> jpatrick: yep, have seen this in other man pages...
<jpatrick> ryanakca: yes, I know (suffering autohell now) :)
<Riddell> nixternal: make sure to use the new kde.mk when packaging extragear http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde.mk
<Riddell> uses -DXDG_APPS_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/applications/kde4/ and includes kde4-wrapper-creation: (make sure that actually runs too)
<jjesse> hrm wasn't prompted to reboot after install on my vm
<Riddell> jjesse: no dialog with too much text and an OK button?
<dasKreech> When was the last time someone installed the kde package
<dasKreech> I know Jucato ran it
<smarter> I've packaged the Bespin qt4 style, could someone please review it? ;) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin
<jpatrick> freeflying: ##fix_your_connection mate
<smarter> Bespin screenshots: http://cloudcity.sourceforge.net/screenies.php
<jpatrick> smarter: I'm on it
<smarter> jpatrick: thanks ;)
<jpatrick> smarter: why have ${misc:Depends}?
<jpatrick> smarter: the man page may need a copyright
<smarter> jpatrick: the misc:Depends is probably not needed, I'll remove it
<smarter> jpatrick: I should add the author of bespin to the manpage "AUTHOR" part?
<jpatrick> smarter: preferable (so users know how to bash)
<smarter> ok ^^
<jpatrick> who*
<jpatrick> that inclues you btw
 * jpatrick ducks
<smarter> (:
<smarter> anything else?
<Lure> jpatrick: copyright added - can you ack on revu and/or bug?
<jpatrick> Lure: done
<Lure> jpatrick: thanks a lot
 * Lure uploads to ubuntu
<jpatrick> Lure: and thank you too :)
<smarter> jpatrick: anything else?
 * jpatrick builds
<mhb> hmm, any frequent KDE4 builders around?
<jpatrick> smarter: looks good to me
<dasKreech> Is there some set of people who monitor #kubuntu-kde4 ?
<jpatrick> dasKreech: me, jussi01 and some others
<dasKreech> ok just checking
<dasKreech>  Just found out about it and it seems there are decent number of highend users who could provide a lot of feedback if channeled
<jpatrick> dasKreech: /msg ChanServ access #kubuntu-kde4 list
<dasKreech> Is there a !puregnome script anywhere?
<Lure> mhb: I build kde4 trunk daily and use it as my primary desktop, if that is wht you ask
<jpatrick> dasKreech: WHY would you want that?
 * jpatrick ducks
<dasKreech> jpatrick: I know which is why it doesn't exist
<dasKreech> someone has no space for KDE3 and KDE4 and they want 4
<dasKreech> libkde4c2a I think is the library all of KDe relies on
<dasKreech> remove that in adept and everything goes
<\sh> dasKreech, someone wants kde4 and doesn't have space for both versions? hell, he's a poweruser without a 500g sata drive ,->
<\sh> but with a 512G nvidia hellraiser D-Force card, right? ;)
<dasKreech> Ha ha :-)
<\sh> .oO(just joking)
<apachelogger__> hum
<apachelogger__> wtf
<apachelogger__> bug 187693
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187693 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-runtime source package failed build on i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187693
<apachelogger__> how did runtime build on non-i386
<\sh> apachelogger__, dh_install -pkdebase-runtime-data --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<\sh> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/lib/kde4/share/applications/kde4/knetattach.desktop': No such file or directory
<\sh> runtime-data
<\sh> hence the name, I guess it's Arch: all
<apachelogger__> woohoooo
<apachelogger__> true thing actual :D
<\sh> apachelogger__, and Arch: all is still build only on i386, because only i386 has the magic -A sbuild flag ,-)
<apachelogger__> yep
<\sh> apachelogger__, now go and fix it honey ;)
<apachelogger__> oh
 * apachelogger__ thinks Nightrose should do that :P
<\sh> ah Nightrose
 * Nightrose thinks she should do other important stuff
<Nightrose> :P
<\sh> Nightrose, did dirk took my coffein potatoe present? :)
<apachelogger__> not-any-thing is more important than kde4!
<Nightrose> \sh: jep he did ;-)
<\sh> did dirk took...wow that's english...
<apachelogger__> sounds perfectly fine to me
<apachelogger__> then again
<apachelogger__> I'm not that sober right now
<\sh> did dirk take is corrector ;)
<smarter> apachelogger__: the oxygen cursor set is still not released?
<apachelogger__> \sh: might be, you should have used pseudo-code anyway :P
<\sh> double the past tense and you have a german
<apachelogger__> smarter: no, I think ruphy got lost in CA
 * apachelogger__ notes: kde release events without apachelogger are apparently dangerous
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: they are even more dangerous with you ;-)
<apachelogger__> true
<apachelogger__> but one can't get lost
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> might be better
<apachelogger__> I need a private investigator :S
 * Nightrose is the perfect investigator
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger__: I've fixing that
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: go find ruphy then
<Nightrose> aiai sir
<apachelogger__> Riddell: oh, ok :)
<dasKreech> hi hunger
<smarter> jpatrick: uploaded, can you ack it please?
<hunger> dasKreech: ho.
<hunger> dasKreech: You pinged me yesterday?
<jpatrick> smarter: haha, I knew I open Konqueror for something
<dasKreech> hunger: Yeah just started getting back decibel digests again :-)
<dasKreech> hunger: wanted to ask again about a timeline for having a short range presence framework in decibel
<hunger> dasKreech: yeap, it was a bit quiet for a while.
<hunger> dasKreech: Presence info is there... I just need to get it out somewhere where it is useful to others.
<jpatrick> smarter: done, sorry mate
<dasKreech> so I can run a presence server to broadcast myself ?
<dasKreech> I may have no idea what I'm talking about so please stop me if I walk off a logic cliff
<hunger> dasKreech: presence server?
<dasKreech> Yes recall i was talking to you about a Kollaboration framework I was working on?
<hunger> dasKreech: You can register your accounts with decibel and it will keep them in the presence state you have set up. It will respond to incoming communication requests for you (mostly by ignoring them since there are no apps to handle them).
<dasKreech> the accounts can be arbritrary ?
<hunger> dasKreech: And it already knows presence states for your contacts... but a) you have to register contacts with decibel at this time by entering them into a file and b) the presence info is not exported out of decibel.
<dasKreech> doesn't have to be jabber or Jingle etc
<hunger> dasKreech: Everything supported by telepathy. Which is quite a bit by now.
<dasKreech> hunger: ok well what I want is for Kate to talk fairly directly with Kword
<hunger> dasKreech: Actually the presence data is exported, but the only "exporter" in existence at this time just dumps it to stdout;-(
<hunger> dasKreech: Go for D-Bus:-)
<dasKreech> as in I open up Kate and someone on the same network gets notified that someone (with the framework) is now available
 * dasKreech grins
<hunger> dasKreech: I have not looked into that too much yet. But telepathy has "tubes" for that.
<hunger> dasKreech: That allows for D-Bus communication through a IM protocol. Dunno how well that works and whether it is already supported by decibel.
<dasKreech> hunger: So closer to bet on 4.2 ?
<hunger> dasKreech: Dunno:-)
<dasKreech> hunger: ok we are currently working on locking, versioning and undo :)
<dasKreech> would like to link up with decibel for presence and communication when we look at that though
<hunger> dasKreech: Sounds like a good idea:-)
<dasKreech>  the hope is to have all the editors optioanlly have a presence bar (What I call long and short range)
<dasKreech> So cherry picked contacts from Kopete or konversation or wherever
<dasKreech> as well as letting you know someone on the local network has an app open that's compatible with yours so you can shout at them for help
<hunger> dasKreech: decibel will integrate with akonadi: It will get its contact info from there and export its presence info into that.
<hunger> dasKreech: so everybody can get the info from there.
<dasKreech> Yes I know that's not a problem
<dasKreech> It's the short range I was interested in
<hunger> dasKreech: The next issue is integration into kwallet and akonadi.
<dasKreech> for me?
<hunger> dasKreech: No, for me:-)
<dasKreech> ok ;-) Yeah Kwallet would make it a sweet deal :) one place for all your contacts and login info
<dasKreech> then nepomuk sometime in the future I guess
<smarter> jpatrick: thanks ;)
<mhb> Lure: did you do that today?
<Lure> mhb: yep, cca 2 hours ago
<mhb> cannot parse /home/martin/sestavení/kde/4/src/kdelibs/kdoctools/docbook/xsl/manpages/docbook.xsl
<mhb> I've got this weird error that I can't shake off.
<mhb> any ideas?
<mhb> (build error)
<Lure> mhb: did you switch from 4.0.x branch (I had to cleanup completely when I did that)?
<mhb> perhaps, not sure.
<mhb> you think a fresh checkout helps?
<mhb> I can do that
<mhb> (svn cleanup didn't)
<Lure> mhb: I had to cleanup build directories and run cmakekde again for all
<Lure> mhb: there was some stuff left in build dirs that messed trunk build
 * Lure builds kdelibs again to be sure it is not something new
<mhb> I've got build dirs clean.
<Lure> mhb: ok, then this should not be it
<TesTaMenT> hola alguien que hable en latino???????
<Lure> mhb: do you build kdesupport or use kubuntu packages for that?
<mhb> Lure: I use kubuntu packages.
<TesTaMenT> kubuntu is one
<Lure> same here
<TesTaMenT> chiken jajajajajajjajaa
<TesTaMenT> jajajajajajajajajajajaja
<TesTaMenT> jajajajajajajajajajajaa
<TesTaMenT> jajajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajajjaa
<TesTaMenT> jajajajaajajajajajajajajajajajaa
<Lure> TesTaMenT: this is -devel channel, please respect this
<mhb> Hobbsee, Riddell, anyone?
<TesTaMenT> Viva chile monton de concha su mares!!!!!!
<mhb> Lure: thanks for the hints, I'll do a clean checkout and clean build and see what happens.
<Lure> mhb: will report back if current svn builds for me
<Lure> mhb: kdelibs builds fine here
<smarter> kde4 apps don't work anymore with ppa here :/
<smarter> I get messages like "No ksycoca4 database available!"
<smarter> I removed my ~/.kde4 but it still doesn't work
<Lure> smarter: kbuildsycoca4 might be your friend
 * Lure had similar issues with polain 4.0.0
<Lure> plain
<Lure> not seen anymore with 4.1 trunk
<smarter> Lure: still doesn't work :/
<Lure> smarter: than it is something different than what I have seen :-(
<smarter> and I still get the no ksycoca4 message
<smarter> weird
<mhb> Lure: that's evil
<mhb> Lure: a fresh checkout, a fresh build, the same error.
<mhb> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/martin/sestavení/kde/4/src/cleanlib/kdelibs/kdoctools/docbook/xsl/manpages/docbook.xsl"
<mhb> it starts with this.
<Lure> mhb: is it possible that some command is not utf-8 compliant (sestavení)?
<smarter> mhb: maybe your harddisk is full?
<nixternal> thanks Lure and jjesse
<Lure> *alert* motu council member in town *alert*
<Lure> ;--)
<mhb> smarter: 290MBs free after the error
<mhb> smarter: so I think not
<mhb> Lure: hrm, that'd be weird (it's just a folder name)
<Lure> mhb: agreed
<Lure> mhb: I am just trying to generate some innovative ideas what may be wrong ;-)
<mhb> OK, trying that.
<mhb> too bad #kde channel is not a support one for me.
<mhb> building for the 3rd time.
<mhb> Lure: so your build went fine?
<Lure> mhb: yep
<mhb> you're lucky.
<mhb> I guess I should abandon all hopes of ever doing KDE development.
<mhb> cause the system hates me.
<ScottK2> Any thoughts on this bug: Bug #187177 - It seems to me that it does, in fact, describe a bug and shouldn't have been converted to a question.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 187177 in totem "Installing totem on kubuntu switches users to gnome desktop" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/187177
<Lure> ScottK2: it sounds like bug to me
<Lure> installing totem does not mean I expect desktop will be switched
<Lure> ScottK2: there is difference between apt-get and aptitude - Probably fishy Recommends
<Lure> ScottK2: apt-get wants to in install 18, while aptitude 143 packages!
<Lure> ScottK2: and funny, there are no recommends listed for totem...
<Lure> might be totem-gstreamer
<ScottK2> Lure: Any chance you know how to change something back into a bug?
<Lure> ScottK2: no
 * ScottK2 neither.
<ScottK2> I'll look into it.  Thanks.
<ScottK2> It turns out it's easy.  You click on the link that says turn it back into a bug.
<Lure> ScottK2: ;-) - some things are easier when you search for them ;-)
<ScottK2> Yeah.  Well it was LP.  I just assumed it would be completely counterintuitive.
<Lure> ScottK2: I can past my apt-get and aptitude logs in
<ScottK2> Probably wouldn't hurt.
<mhb> Lure: strange
<mhb> Lure: you were actually right, which really puzzles me.
<Lure> mhb: really!?
<Lure> mhb: you should report bug, but not sure which command is causing it...
<mhb> Lure: yeah.
<tekteen> Hi guys. Is there an easy way to find out which device file goes to which modem (I know the default is ttyS#)? I need to test many computers. These computers go to people who do not know anything about computers and will probably need to use the modem for Internet.
<tekteen> I have been symlinking the device to /dev/modem to make it easy to setup. But I need a script so other people at my organization can configure modems.
<tekteen> Anyone here know of a way?
<mhb> tekteen: no, it's too far away from KDE
<mhb> tekteen: but I'm pretty sure googling about "udev" and device management might help
<tekteen> thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: got your message loud and clear, I am laying back down right now as the invisible horse has returned to step on my head again :(
<tekteen> mhb: is there a way to have kppp check every modem for which one is plugged in?
<mhb> tekteen: I don't think so. it's better to check using some udev script (which I know nothing about)
<mhb> tekteen: but I've stopped using kppp a few years ago.
<tekteen> mhb: I am looking for a way to figure out which one is plugged in
<dasKreech> nixternal: White horse?
<Lure> yes, I have small panel finally!
<mhb> Lure: how I envy you
<mhb> :o)
<Lure> mhb: ;-)
<Lure> anyway, time for bed - good night all
<mhb> Lure: I got rid of it a week ago and just shuffle the widgets according to my mood
<mhb> Lure: goodnight
<Riddell> grump, KDE 4 has stopped being able to find its libraries, even with an rpath
<mhb> Riddell: while debuilding?
<mhb> the old style compilation of trunk seems to work.
<Riddell> old style compilation?
<Riddell> I'm building 4.0.1
<mhb> that cmakekde script way
<Riddell> this is just with the same packaging as currently
<Riddell> I don't understand what's changed
<mhb> I'm afraid I can't help much.
<mhb> packaging is not my area of expertise - but you rock at it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed the strange bug with kblueplugd is related to qt, apparently a qt issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: QMutex::lock: Deadlock detected in thread
<Tonio_> Riddell: already heard about that ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: app = QtGui.QApplication(sys.argv)
<Tonio_> Riddell: this line is causing the issue, I don't see anything wrong with it......
<Tonio_> Riddell: another bug related to the same issue :
<Tonio_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/185584
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably qt4 related
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you ahve dbus-x11 installed?
<Tonio_> I think so but lemme check
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep I do
<Tonio_> Riddell: commenting the 3 lines related to app makes it to work again, but it'll caue a problem at computer start, since we don't want it restored....
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you confirm the issue running kblueplugd ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if so I'd say that looks like a qt bug
<mi> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3482/snapshot1wz8.png ....lol,plasma and nvidia
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-01
<Tonio_> Riddell: I get lost, it looks like a combinason of issues in fact
<Tonio_> Riddell: the deadlock issue seems due to line 30, but doesn't happen if you comment line 22....... I'm lost
<Nightrose> mi: I got the same problem sometimes
<Nightrose> but on my whoe screen
<Nightrose> *whole
<Riddell> Tonio_: runs for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: works for you ?
<Tonio_> hum it looks like my installation needs to be freshed up a bit ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, do you have oxygen installed?
<Tonio_> Riddell: lemme look
<Riddell> oxygen.so
<Riddell> sudo rm /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/plugins/styles/oxygen.so
<Tonio_> is that supposed to change something ?
<Riddell> it'll stop QtDbus being loaded
<Tonio_> damned that fixed the issue
<Riddell> yeah, it's a qt bug, had me tearing my hair out for a week
<Tonio_> Riddell: you are a genius..... finding that a kde4 theme library can cause a python qt4 scrip to fail........
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the fix ;)
<Riddell> http://www.mail-archive.com/pyqt%40riverbankcomputing.com/msg12848.html
<Tonio_> Riddell: will read this thanks
<Riddell>     args = sys.argv + ["-style=plastique"]
<Riddell>     app = QApplication(args)
<Riddell> that'll fix it
<Riddell> or workaround rather
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload with that workarround waiting for that to be fixed thanks
<Tonio_> the stupid thing is that this script doesn't display any qt window ;)
<Riddell> there should be a way of telling it that it's not a GUI app
<Riddell> probably an argument to QApplication
<Tonio_> Riddell: well Qapplication is part of QtGui right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes but I seem to remember there's a way of telling it that it's not really a GUI app
<Tonio_> from PyQt4 import Qt
<Tonio_> Riddell: instead of QtGui
<Tonio_> that might work, I'm giving a try
<mi> kde4 don't have in effects loose binding for nvidia ....that is reason why effects is not good here
<mi> nvidia bad supported in kde4
<Tonio_> mi ati too :)
<mi> maybe kde-dev team visit compiz-dev ...lol
<Tonio_> Riddell:  For non-GUI Qt applications, use QCoreApplication instead,
<Riddell> Tonio_: voila
<Tonio_> Riddell: but then "isrestoredsession" fails......
<Tonio_> AttributeError: isSessionRestored
<Tonio_> I need to investigate in the docs
<Riddell> nothing wrong with ["-style=plastique"]
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, am I wrong saying that if we use coreapplication it might not restore an then there is no need for that test ?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Tonio_> I'll test
<Tonio_> Riddell: good news also is that with the help of mhb and toma we are not that far to have a kdesudo-kde4 working
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm it works except fails when sudo has some cached passwd, due to X errors
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to get the kcookie thing to work correctly and use a /tmp copied Xauthority file
<Tonio_> Riddell: once that done hopefully we can release a preliminary version
<Tonio_> Riddell: bad news is that I may not have time to finish the apt:/ protocol before the feature freeze......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do my best to make it a bit better before then
<Tonio_> Riddell: on the other hand the repos addition isn't widelly used, and the main functionnality work (adding, removing packages)
<Tonio_> trying kblueplugd fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed a qcoreappllication doesn't restore, I'll upload the fixed package
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the help ! :)
<cheguevara> anyone uses mono by any chance
<ScottK2> cheguevara: RAOF in #ubuntu-motu
<cheguevara> thx ScottK
<cheguevara> ooh 4.0.1 tarballs are being uploaded
<Hobbsee> \o/
<nosrednaekim> yaaaa
<cheguevara> Unfortunately
<cheguevara> there was a problem with kde-l10n generation so I have to redo them and
<cheguevara> upload later today.
<cheguevara> http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_0to4_0_1.php
<mi> when will see this changes in repo?
<nixternal> hacking under the glow of LED is whicked elite..I feel like I am working in some underground bunker for some corrupt government
<Hobbsee> heh
<nixternal> im in your cabinets eatin your captain crunch
<nixternal> finally woke up from my over-the-counter drugged up stuper
<davmor2> Riddell: has the release gone out yet?
<nixternal> everyone is just getting about that works on the release, so expect it in the next few hours as long as there aren't any hiccups
 * nixternal finally beds
<_StefanS_> morning..
<_StefanS_> kwwii: can we use the oxygen iconset in kde3, now that its formally released?
<_StefanS_> probably a longshot ;)
<_StefanS_> ie. not likely.
<Riddell> davmor2: no, there's still a problem in the installer
<davmor2> Riddell: which installer?
<Riddell> davmor2: ubiquity
<davmor2> (back is a bit better so wanted to know if I was too late to test stuff )
<Riddell> but 186147
<davmor2> turns out not by a long shot :)
<davmor2> bug 186147
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186147 in ubiquity "ubiquity "failed to remove conflicting files"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186147
<Lure> _StefanS_: you can, but you need to rename back to old naming scheme - not sure if anybody did that already
<_StefanS_> Lure: someone from archlinux did that..
<_StefanS_> Lure: and it works great.
<Lure> _StefanS_: so it should be easy to prepare kde3 package for ubuntu
<davmor2> bit of an issue then
<Lure> _StefanS_: any links?
<_StefanS_> Lure: two secs
 * Lure would work on this as does not like kde3 kontact with old icons
<davmor2> does this mean I may as well stop testing cause they'll be another version to download any time soon?
<_StefanS_> Lure: I'm talking about replacing the default crystal icons with these for hardy
<_StefanS_> Lure: if kwii likes it..
<Lure> _StefanS_: we could discuss, but at least having it as option would be great
<_StefanS_> indeed.
 * _StefanS_ really dislikes crystal.
<_StefanS_> ah mepislovers :)
<_StefanS_> not archlinux heeh
<_StefanS_> Lure: http://www.mepislovers.org/forums/showthread.php?t=13239&page=2
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I would rather not (and it would be a lot of work anyway)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: uhm atleast I can dream :)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well, I'm trying to mock up something now
<_StefanS_> kwwii: first thing would be to remove that awful (imho) fractal background...
<Riddell> davmor2: we have a likely fix for ubiquity, the question is if I can get it in or do we need to wait for the americans to wake up
<davmor2> Riddell: harsh :)
<davmor2> Riddell: So the big question.  Do I carry on burning the Images I've downloaded or not?
<Riddell> davmor2: alternate ones yes, desktop ones well all testing is good but they'll likely be new ones at some point today that need testing too
<davmor2> right I'll stick with alts for now then
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I guess we will have to stick to the blueish scheme ?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: well, unless someone comes up with something that everyone thinks is better, yes
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ok
<_StefanS_> kwwii: the default size of the wallpapers, should that be 1920x1200, or smaller?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: Ie. the "max" size we're expecting to have without it getting scaled.
<kwwii> _StefanS_: it should be at least that size or bigger
<_StefanS_> kwwii: oka
<_StefanS_> kwwii: 4:3 or wide?
<kwwii> both, preferably
<_StefanS_> kwwii: afaik we cant determine that, right?
<kwwii> yes
<_StefanS_> kwwii: could you make a version of the edgy buttons where the top looks like the bottom, so the minimize/close doesn't fade out in the top?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: erm, we do have an svg of the icons and the gimp file used to finalize them...not sure if I have enough time though
<kwwii> _StefanS_: if you want the files let me know and I can send them to you
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ok send them my way then
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it seems like the all black text for kdm wasn't added to alpha4 (date is still grey, and difficult to read)
<Lure> kwwii: did you do battery icons for oxygen or was that nuno?
<Riddell> grep StatusColor /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/Theme.rc
<Riddell> StatusColor = #000000
<Riddell> _StefanS_: ^^
<kwwii> Lure: the newest ones are from nuno
<Lure> kwwii: I would need mouse/keyboard overlay (similar to AC), for battery/keyboard battery presentation
<Lure> kwwii: will talk with nuno then
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the splash is fine, the kdm decoration is the one I mean
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its also the only one with a date :)
<mhb> good mornin
<Riddell> #
<mhb> Riddell: # to you, too
<_StefanS_> ##
<SlimG> What's the reason for making D3lphin the default filebrowser? imho Konqueror does a great job at that already
<Riddell> SlimG: dolphin is focused on file management, you can still use konqueror
<SlimG> Riddell: So it has features not yet implemented in Konqueror?
<SlimG> advanced features I assume
<Riddell> it has a simpler user interface
<SlimG> Mkay, I seem to understand that new users (or most users even) prefer separate filemanager and webbrowser to avoid confusion, I just thought more people shared my interpretation of simplicity :)
<_StefanS_> hmm just found a bug in dolphin related to fish..
<hads> There's a couple o' bugs in 3, 4 is nicer.
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I patched the kwin style to allow the shadows only on the active windows: http://enhance-it.dk/snapshot1.png
<_StefanS_> kwwii: which is alot better than the current "double" text on inactive windows
<kwwii> _StefanS_: cool, looks nice
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I will experiment with qtcurve now
<_StefanS_> kwwii: donno about the background, I cant seem to find something blue that is nice
<kwwii> _StefanS_: actually lots of people like the current wallpaper
<_StefanS_> kwwii: the fractals ?? 1996.. ?
<mhb> lots?
<mhb> I've heard some, but not lots
<kwwii> mhb: I have heard quite a few more likes than disklikes
<kwwii> in the end, whatever is chosen by the majority wins, naturally
<_StefanS_> kwwii: this is how it would look with oxygen on it : http://enhance-it.dk/snapshot2.png
<kwwii> personally, I would prefer not using oxygen in kde3
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I know, but just to show you
<Riddell> using oxygen in kde 3 would make all the oxygen artists grumpy, we don't want that
<_StefanS_> yes they will probably be kinda irritated.
<_StefanS_> kwwii: how long would it take for you to fix those buttons I talked about?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: thing is, I'm not that confident in gimp
<kwwii> _StefanS_: if i knew *exactly* what I wanted to do it would take a day or so
<_StefanS_> kwwii: uhm ok, we dont want to you use a day doing just that :) - I will try
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I might find time to take a swing at it but right now I cannot promise
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I'm doing it now, no worries. Also I dont know if it will look good. So dont waste your time
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will prepare a patch for kwin-style-crystal where the textShadow only affects active windows, if thats okay?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I don't see any shadow on the text
<Riddell> infact you seem to have a slightly different theme than I'm seeing
<_StefanS_> Riddell: err.. if you enable textshadow in hardy you will find the inactive windows having a double sort of shadow that looks awful. Its because the inactive window texts are black
<Riddell> _StefanS_: oh, so this is only to help people who enable it by default?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well I hoped, if we could agree to enable shadow by default in the active windows :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: does alot to the readability on the active windows.
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> _StefanS_: go ahead then
<kwwii> one thing that we should do is decide what to set in qtcurve
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok cool
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yes ofcourse, I will experiment with that, and come up with more or less conversative ideas
<_StefanS_> kwwii: and you guys can have a look at it.
<Hobbsee> we're going for qtcurve?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: well only if I can make it look good, and everything likes and so on..
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: likes it
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: just a my two cents basically.
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I think it would be a good time to switch (and qtcurve is pretty nice)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i was never overly impressed with it, but it may well suit kde4 better than kde3
<Hobbsee> and, people can probably make it looked good - i only explored the defaults
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: it can look really nice
<jpatrick> guten tag allee
<Hobbsee> tag, jpatrick.  Wie gehts?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I just sent you the patch for kwin-style-crystal
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: sher gut, und dir?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: ja, gut.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: kannst du zu Debian upload machen?
<cheguevara> Hobbsee, i heard intel is going to be reverted to XAA again?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: nein, ich ein DD nicht.
 * allee suggest for next meeting: rename #kubuntu-devel to #kubuntu-devel-de
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: i think that's the plan, yes
<Hobbsee> allee: if only i could speak it better...
<cheguevara> Hobbsee, do you think there's any possibility of convincing X/kernel teams to merge the new drm modules
<cheguevara> releasign an LTS with XAA is not good
<allee> Hobbsee: was schreibst du?  Ich verstehe kein Englisch mehr ;)
<cheguevara> *releasing
 * jpatrick suggests allee take a look at http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=kde-style-domino
<blizzzek> allee: in the current germen chans, the -de comes right after kubuntu, and the the other part, e.g. #kubuntu-de-offtopic
<Hobbsee> allee: :P
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i have commit rights to debian-qt-kde, as does allee
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: has debian done so yet?  last i knew, they were waiting on debian
 * allee has first to get FAI running :(
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I know, something I have yet to gain
<cheguevara> meh ubuntu kernel development is not really in line wtih debian
<Hobbsee> cheguevara: the X stuff, in particular
<cheguevara> X stuff doesn't need any changes its the kernel
<cheguevara> i am building a kernel with the needed modules atm to see how it performs
<allee> jpatrick: I'm not a DD or MOTU.  So not much I can sponsor at all
<jpatrick> allee: ah, okay, endschdiung
<_StefanS_> kwwii: http://enhance-it.dk/snapshot3.png , let me know what you think..
<Nightrose> a friend of mine needs flash in konqueror for her work (she is doing website stuff for nestle and needs to test in konqueror) - and I remember that flash in konqueror was broken - is that fixed yet and if not can you tell me when it is expected to be fixed?
<buz> works for me
<buz> in hardy
<buz> did so in gutsy
<Nightrose> hmm my flash in gutsy is b0rked in konqueror :(
<_StefanS_> Nightrose: I think Riddell just uploaded a new flashplayer ..
<Nightrose> _StefanS_: that would be awesome
<buz> in konqueror3 it definitely works
<_StefanS_> #173890
<buz> in konqueror4 it seems broken
<_StefanS_> buz: most stuff is.
<buz> thats true
<Nightrose> _StefanS_: thx a lot - will tell her
<_StefanS_> I noticed it didn't work, but havent checked out what might cause it
<_StefanS_> Nightrose: well, you should ask Riddell himself to be sure though ;)
<Nightrose> yea /me uses kde 4 so it might be due to that
<buz> Nightrose: try /usr/bin/konqueror instead of konqueror-kde4
<Nightrose> buz: will do to check - but really I use firefox most of the time anyway because of the extensions
<Nightrose> so doesn´t bother me much
<buz> i like konqueror
<buz> its faster than firefox
<buz> but firefox is more accepting of broken websites
<ScottK> buz: For Konqueror that's a feature, not a bug.
<buz> i wasnt complaining
<ScottK> K
<kwwii> _StefanS_: nice...one thing to think about: the gloss on the window deco should match the gloss on the widgets
<Riddell> Nightrose: it depends on what version of flash you have
<buz> (but i'm in favor of webkit while we're at it)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yep, I will try that
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok which one should she have?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: http://enhance-it.dk/snapshot4.png ?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: close, but it still needs a bit more love
<_StefanS_> kwwii: probably :) - what areas?
<cheguevara> http://www.osnews.com/story/19254
<kwwii> _StefanS_: the lightlight part of the gloss needs to be the same
<_StefanS_> kwwii: okay
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well on the buttons ?
<kwwii> in that screenshot the window deco has a line at which the gloss stops, the qtcurve stuff doesn't
<Riddell> Nightrose: it depends how she's installing it
<Riddell> Nightrose: updates for konqueror are going into gutsy-proposed today
<kwwii> _StefanS_: looks pretty good
<Nightrose> Riddell: I assume she did everything via adept (she is new to linux and kubuntu)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: to mimic the looks of the widgets/buttons we need to make a new overlay for the windeco it seems
<_StefanS_> kwwii: using just "Glass" is what I'm doing now
<kwwii> _StefanS_: right, exactly
<Riddell> Nightrose: she should enable gutsy-proposed "proposed updates" and install flashplayer-nonfree sometime tomorrow
<_StefanS_> kwwii: also the buttons is causing me problems :( - So maybe you could fix them ? the lower half of the kubuntu edgy", I made this (ugly) mockup: http://enhance-it.dk/buttons.png
<Nightrose> Riddell: perfect thx
<_StefanS_> kwwii: they way they are now is making the buttons look "unfinished"
<kwwii> _StefanS_: right
<kwwii> _StefanS_: we used a version like that before gutsy
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I know, but it didn't have the transperancy going like the current ones
<_StefanS_> kwwii: newer ones are nicer
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> I'll see how much time I have
<_StefanS_> kwwii: cool, prefs for the style is here: http://enhance-it.dk/kubuntu-new.qtcurve
<kwwii> I really like this wallpaper: http://djmattricks.deviantart.com/art/Aquapattern-46516380
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yes thats pretty cool
<_StefanS_> kwwii: should ask the guy if we can use it?
<kwwii> couldn't hurt
<_StefanS_> kwwii: okay
<_StefanS_> kwwii: dont know how it would work with the current kubuntu colors on the deco though..
<kwwii> _StefanS_: well, we would have to change them then ;-
<kwwii> )
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yes, I was just thinking that it might become way too light..
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it would need to be not noncommercial
<_StefanS_> Riddell: okay.. maybe he could change it from creative commons then
<Riddell> _StefanS_: CC is fine, just not noncommercial
<_StefanS_> Riddell: CC 3.0
<Riddell> what about it?
<_StefanS_> well its version 3.0.. maybe you knew something I didnt :)
<_StefanS_> havent really explored those licenses and what they stand for
<_StefanS_> kwwii: seems kinda hard to get his email
<Riddell> 14:23 < Riddell> _StefanS_: CC is fine, just not noncommercial
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes I saw it the first time :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: can we use it without asking then ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no, since it's noncommercial
<_StefanS_> ok
<_StefanS_> kwwii: got it now, you need to subscribe a membership (which i just did)
<jjesse> interesting, micosoft started a hostile takeover of yahoo, 42 billion dollars us
<ScottK> jjesse: Linkage please?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ok sent it.
<kwwii> _StefanS_: cool, thanks
<_StefanS_> kwwii: one thing.. what about the kicker background ?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: any preferences, because I'm not sure whats the best solution
<jjesse> ScottK: saw it on forbes.com
<kwwii> _StefanS_: nope, no opinions on my part
<ScottK> Thanks
<jjesse> ScottK: http://www.forbes.com/markets/feeds/afx/2008/02/01/afx4602885.html
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ok, maybe it will cook something up then
<jjesse> yahoo stock up 52%
<jjesse> ScottK: http://www.forbes.com/home/markets/2008/02/01/microsoft-yahoo-update-markets-equity-cx_ll_0201markets13.html
<ScottK> Thanks.
<buz> has anyone got a working java plugin in either fireforx or konqui in hardy?
<Riddell> people use java? :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: nixternal does
<Riddell> well, for applets
<buz> somehow, /usr/bin/java does not even exist if i install sun-java5-bin
<flipstar> try /usr/lib/jvm/java-5-sun-<version>/jre/
<buz> if i install java6 it appears
<flipstar> btw for me it does i just linked it for firefox
<flipstar> never tested before
<Riddell> try sun-java5-jre
<buz> the vm crashes
<buz> in firefox
<buz> lets try java5 again
<flipstar> in firefox 3 beta2 and hardy it just works for me
<buz> crashes with java5 too
<flipstar> but using java-6-sun-1.6.0.04
<buz> i must be missing something
<Riddell> not working in konqueror, it stays on "loading applet"
<buz> mine just stays gray
<buz> the vm crashes due to some xlib error
<Riddell> I get "java: xcb_xlib.c:82: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." on one applet
<buz> i get that on everything
<buz> http://pastebin.ca/887822
<flipstar> some time ago it also crashed when i enabled java..but now with firefox 3 beta2 hardy and java-6-sun-1.6.0.04 it seems solved for me :)
<buz> reliably crashes with anything i throw at it
<buz> ah well i just reported a bug report
<flipstar> for me it works ..
<buz> could be some xorg issue
<buz> what graphics card do you have
<flipstar> nvidia gt6800 using nvidia 165.33.09 beta driver
<flipstar> my browser is beta by driver also and my os is alpha oO
<buz> hmm intel 965 here
<cheguevara> buz, whats the bug number
<buz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/188106
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188106 in sun-java6 "sun-java6 dumps core on hardy" [Undecided,New]
<cheguevara> marked as a duplicate
<Riddell> davmor2 and all: new alternate CDs up for testing
<buz> interesting, never had that bug before
<buz> and i've used java with several apps on gutsy
<nixternal> Riddell: echo "export LIBXCB_ALLOW_SLOPPY_LOCK=true" >> ~/.bash_profile
<nixternal> that will fix your Java problem
<nixternal> Riddell: that issue probably will not go away until the next release of Java
<cheguevara> there was a fix in xlib
<cheguevara> i don't see why they had to remove it
<buz> indeed, no more crashes
<buz> nixternal: thanks!
<nixternal> no problem
<jpatrick> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1113
<ScottK2> Yep.  I read that and decided not to comment right away.  Better to calm down first.
 * jpatrick hugs ScottK2 
<ScottK2> Thanks.
<Riddell> it would help if Aaron's grumpy comment actually made grammatical sense :)
<ScottK2> Sure.  It's just that Jono's rationale doesn't make that much sense to me either.
<ScottK2> LTS or not, it's still 3.5 in Main and 4.whatever in Universe.
<ScottK2> So KDE4 doesn't affect LTS.
<jpatrick> hi Lure
<Lure> jpatrick: good evening
<jpatrick> Lure: well, it is an evening, don't know about the other part
<Lure> jpatrick: then make it good ;-)
<Riddell> ScottK2: the rational is that if we're working on two desktops we don't have time to get one of them, even the super stable 3.5, to the quality level of an LTS
<jpatrick> Lure: /me is getting a bollocking from pusling in #debian-qt-kde ;)
 * Lure needs to answer jono on lts e-mail...
<ScottK2> Riddell: Which may even be accurate, but isn't how Jono explained it.
<Lure> jpatrick: really?
<jpatrick> Lure: ah, he seems to have accepted the package :D
<Riddell> ScottK2: true
<ScottK2> If he's going to bitch someone out in public, his bitching ought to be accurate.
<nixternal> interesting read on the planet just now
<jpatrick> nixternal: scroll up :D
<nixternal> ahh, you are already talking about it :p
<nixternal> hahaha
<Riddell> oh stop reading flamewards and go test alpha 4 candidates! :)
<ScottK2> That's what you get living an hour behind a real time zone.
<nixternal> Riddell: I am doing that now buddy :)
<Riddell> nixternal: excellent.  alternates only just yet
<nixternal> 13:15:54 (681.19 KB/s) - `hardy-alternate-amd64.iso' saved [695771136/695771136]
<nixternal> speaking of which
 * nixternal gets to burning
<nixternal> my desktop has been yearning for Kubuntu for over a week now :)
<nixternal> OK, this going through 100 CDRs every couple of months is getting old
<davmor2> ScottK2:  Question for you if KDE4 takes off like a rocket how long before the 3 series gets dropped?
<nixternal> I need to get a professional sponsor from a CDR manufacturer :)
<Riddell> use RWs?
<jpatrick> buy some -rw's
<Riddell> davmor2: undecided but could well be in hardy+1
<nixternal> I have never been a fan of RWs
<davmor2> In which case you can hardly offer LTS support on 3 :)
<nixternal> plus, after you go through 200 CDs, you go buy a cold cathode tube from the local electronics shop, and you can make a really cool looking lamp out of your old CDs
<ScottK2> davmor2: It's going to be a long time.  KDE has said that.  KDE4 isn't even feature complete yet.
<davmor2> and currently 4 isn't via for LTS :( which is a shame I actually quite like it (sshh I'm a gnome user)
<Riddell> davmor2: one could, it won't get dropped from hardy ever
<ScottK2> Riddell: Given where we are though, I think it'd only be fair to provide Dapper --> Hardy upgrade support for Kubuntu since people who went with LTS were sort of promised an upgrade path.
<jjesse_> i would agrre w/ ScottK2
<Riddell> that's actually the hardest bit
<ScottK2> Yes, but it's the bit that's been promised to those who stuck with the previous LTS.
<jpatrick> I thought we upgraded to KDE 3.x
<nixternal> before we try that, it would be nice to see how many people are still updating via the repos, a Kubuntu Dapper install
<nixternal> there has got to be logs of that stuff somewhere
<ScottK2> nixternal: How would you know?
<nixternal> don't the repos log each connection and what it is grabbing at all?
<ScottK2> nixternal: How many mirrors are there?
<nixternal> OK, time to go all business for a second...what really irritates me about Free/Open Source Software projects, 99.9% of the time, they make decisions w/o one lick of data to back up that decision
<nixternal> they go by instinct/gut feeling, by people saying "ya that would rock", and so on
<nixternal> sometimes they get lucky, but quite a bit of the time, they get bitched at
<nixternal> Red Hat/Fedora realizes that, and have been working on creating a dataset just to see how much action/interaction is taking place
<nixternal> we can't sit here and say  we need Dapper -> Hardy for all of the users, and come to find out that there is 1 person who is remotely interested in it, or 1 person who is only using Dapper
<nixternal> we are wasting resources, especially when we are lacking resources
<ScottK2> Personally, I've been more worried about it reinforcing the perception that Kubuntu is a 2nd class citizen.
<ScottK2> Anyone here know anything about Ruby?
<nixternal> for all the people saying that "kubuntu is a 2nd class citizen", they still seem to enjoy using it
<nixternal> I know absolutely dooky about Ruby
<jpatrick> ScottK2: some of us do... :)
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Could you help me test something out?
<jpatrick> of course
<ScottK2> We're trying to kill off libdb4.2/3/4.  So libdb4.2/3-ruby need to die too.
<ScottK2> I've made a libdb4.6-ruby package, but am unable to tell if it really works or not.
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Would you be willing to play with the examples a bit if I gave you the package?
<jpatrick> is it for Hardy?
<ScottK2> Yes, but it builds fine on Gutsy too.
<davmor2> Riddell: have the new builds gone through now?
<jpatrick> ScottK2: ok, I can test
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Great.  I'll give you a link for the .dsc in a moment.
<ScottK2> jpatrick: http://www.kitterman.com/test/libdb4.6-ruby_0.6.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
 * jpatrick dgets
<ScottK2> jpatrick: I've got a Gutsy i386 .deb if you want it.
<nixternal> heh, someone gave me a ruby app to test for them recently, and I was absolutely dumbfounded on what the hell I should do with it :)
<ScottK2> Maybe jpatrick would be willing to learn you something while he's at it.
<jpatrick> ScottK2: ah, I just feed it to prevu :)
<nixternal> I bought a Ruby book, but haven't even stressed the binding on it yet :p
 * ScottK2 shudders
<jpatrick> nixternal: oh, and congrats btw!
<jpatrick> ScottK2: but I can test the .deb sure
<nixternal> thanks jpatrick
<ScottK2> jpatrick: The .deb's in the same place.
<jpatrick> ScottK2: ok, installed, what should I test?
<ScottK2> jpatrick: If you look in the source package, there are several examples.
<ScottK2> I'd suggest running through the examples and see if they 'work'.
<jpatrick> ScottK2: appears to be missing something..
<jpatrick> ./clean.rb:1:in `require': no such file to load -- ../src/bdb (LoadError)
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Yes /src/bdb exists.  That confused me.
<Riddell> davmor2: alternate only
<jpatrick> ScottK2: is it not a binary? (juding by the .c files)
<Riddell> (seems I was wrong saying alternate didn't need a rebuild earlier)
<ScottK2> Ah.
<davmor2> Grrrr shugin fashin shugin fashin dick dastardly
<davmor2> Riddell: any ideas when they'll be available?
<Riddell> davmor2: shortly after 1.7.6 appears here
<Riddell> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubiquity/
<Riddell> hopefully < an hour
<davmor2> :(
<Riddell> 20:17 < slangasek> ok, ubiquity published at last, starting image builds
<Riddell> davmor2: ^^
<davmor2> yay
<ScottK2> jpatrick: What happens if you execute the example from in the source tree?
<jpatrick> ScottK2: same
<ScottK2> Urgh.
<ScottK2> jpatrick: You're the Ruby expert in the room.  Any suggestions?
<jpatrick> ScottK2: that'd be apachelogger_ :)
 * ScottK2 looks around....
<jpatrick> ScottK2: but basically it's trying to "import" something it can't find
<jpatrick> like that lib
<ScottK2> I've no idea what to do about that.
<jpatrick> one sec, I'll poke around some here
<ScottK2> Thanks.
<ScottK2> jpatrick: libdb4.3-ruby1.8 is in the archives if you want a know to work package to play around with.
<jpatrick> ScottK2: hmm, complex issue
 * ScottK2 listens
<jpatrick> built and it still doesn't pick it up
<jpatrick> sorry, I just don't know.. :(
<ScottK2> jpatrick: I think I found another person to look at it.
<ScottK2> Thanks for looking
<jpatrick> #ruby should be full of fish
<ScottK2> There's a project I'm consulting on that is being done in Ruby, and the guy that's coding it just showed up.
<ScottK2> If he doesn't come up with something, I'll try there.  Thanks again.
<jpatrick> there's always apachelogger_
 * ScottK2 looks around again...
 * Lure had to reply on his own e-mail after reading jon blog post :-(
<Lure> why are we opening this can of worms again - I though that we are behind it :-(
<ScottK2> Apparently not.
<jpatrick> http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/kde-style-domino_0.4-1.html
<mhb> Lure: what email?
<mhb> Lure: I've read the blog post, but what e-mail?
<Lure> mhb: jono contacted me privatelty before post as I was very vocal on mailing list
<mhb> ah.
<mhb> right
<jpatrick> which ml?
<Lure> I just do not get it why we need to open this again
<Lure> jpatrick: old LTS discussion on kubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> ah
<Lure> let's rather talk about MS and Yahoo ;-)
<mhb> that's a bit off-topic here, isn't it?
<mhb> not anything we can influence
 * Lure thinks MS will not be happy as Kubuntu LTS will again take them air time on the media ;-)
<Lure> mhb: just joking ;-)
<mhb> not really
<mhb> Microsoft can buy air time
<mhb> they can buy just about anything :o)
<Lure> good, so they will need to spend even more - hopefully paying google for it ;-)
<Lure> mhb: I think they are behind the point of being able to buy google
<mhb> of course, they cannot buy the U.S. either
<mhb> I'd still be happy if Kubuntu had 1/1000 the budget they have.
<Lure> Riddell: anybody working on 4.0.1 packaing already?
<jpatrick> Lure: ana was
<mhb> Riddell had some trouble yesterday with it
<mhb> ana?
<jpatrick> Debian KDE/Qt packager
<Lure> mhb: really, I would expect it should be easy upgrade...
<jpatrick> http://people.debian.org/~ana/401/
<Lure> jpatrick: how does the process look if I would like to get on kubuntu package into debian? are DD cooperative to take such packages?
<jpatrick> Lure: one sec (meeting)
 * Lure would push qlandkarte to debian...
<Lure> jpatrick: no hurry
<Riddell> Lure: yes, I am
<Riddell> Lure: rpath seems to have stopped working randomly
<Lure> Riddell: that is strange... would have expected to be minor upgrade...
<jpatrick> Lure: right, I'm free now
<Lure> jpatrick: I want qlandkarte to push to debian, what would be the best approach?
<jpatrick> Lure: get an account at http://mentors.debian.net/
<jpatrick> Lure: /connect irc.oftc.net && /join #debian-qt-kde
<jpatrick> Lure: and get ready for weird stuff like relibtoolizing packages :)
<Artemis_Fowl> So, KDE 4.0.1 is released in 5 days?
<Lure> Artemis_Fowl: yep
<Artemis_Fowl> nice
<jpatrick> Lure: it's like revu, just upload it and point them to it
<Lure> jpatrick: ok, will check this
<Lure> jpatrick: thanks
<Riddell> davmor2: new CDs up!
<jpatrick> Lure: and don't worry, they may be harsh but they're just making you learn the hard way
<Lure> jpatrick: ;-)
<jpatrick> Lure: on otfc you might want to join #debian-mentors too
<Lure> jpatrick: if it will be too hard, I will rather spend time on kde 4 hacking ;-)
<jpatrick> Lure: If I can get a package in, you can too!
<Lure> jpatrick: will do (even though that I have problems already with current # of channels)
 * jpatrick is on 29 channels
<jpatrick> and I hear Riddell arrives at 120
<Lure> jpatrick: qlandkarte is my first package from scratch
<Lure> jpatrick: I got into this packaging stuff by accident ;-)
<jpatrick> Lure: was it my fault? ;)
<Lure> jpatrick: Riddell did not want to accept my knetconf code patches, but wanted some strange thing called debdiff ;-)
<Lure> jpatrick: you just helped me not die in the rpocess ;-)
<Lure> process even
<jpatrick> smashing
<jpatrick> now I help with Debian ;)
<Lure> jpatrick: it seems I cannot escape you
<jpatrick> Lure: you'll learn fast my older-than-me padawan
 * jpatrick off to bed - night!
<Lure> jpatrick: good night
<jpatrick> Lure: they've discovered us..
<Lure> jpatrick: we cannot hide :-)
<Lure> jpatrick: I suspect I want to clean us much ubuntu/kubuntu specific outs of package before upload? ("This man page was written for Ubuntu project", patches with kubuntu_ prefix)?
<jpatrick> Lure: yeah..
<mhb> Riddell: are we going to have the KDE4 Live CDs before Feature Freeze?
<ScottK2> jpatrick: The answer was to change require "../src/bdb" to require "bdb46".  Then the examples work.
<blueyed> Can I help somewhere out with packaging?
<jpatrick> ScottK2: aha, right
<Riddell> mhb: I'm told we will
<mhb> Riddell: right, thanks
 * mhb saves his bandwidth limits for that occasion
<Riddell> mhb: changing the seeds is mostly waiting on alpha 4 I think
<mamefan> Trying to build kdepim-3.5.7enterprise20080127
<mamefan> getting: make[3]: *** No rule to make target `kmail-3.5-filter-icons.pl', needed by `all-am'.  Stop.
<mamefan> And advice?
<mamefan> And=Any
<Riddell> mamefan: why are you building it? surely we have builds already
<mamefan> Yes, but the the free/busy URI has hardcoded .ifb extension and I need .vfb.
<Riddell> shrug, try make -f debian/rules buildprep && debuild
<mhb> Riddell: what do you think about "putting" some administration related non-kcontrol icons into systemsettings?
<mhb> Riddell: what I mean is - there is not a clear line between configuration tools and administration-related configuration apps
<Riddell> mhb: no, wouldn't say there is
<Riddell> mhb: what do you have in mind?
<mhb> Riddell: for instance "KArm" is a tool which pretty much belongs to an administration toolkit, if it were in Ubuntu it would certainly fit into the "System->Administration" menu
<Riddell> mhb: the work timer?
<Riddell> I don't see anything administrative about that
<mhb> argh
<mhb> no, kcron
<Riddell> oh right, fair enough for htat
<Riddell> that
<mhb> I always mix the two
<Riddell> although I don't know the value of that to users, it might not be needed at all
<mhb> it might make sense to put administration tools like this as links into systemsettings
<mhb> Riddell: I'll ask seele about it, but I wanted to know first what you think of it...
<mhb> you're the guru figure for me
<mhb> thanks for your opinion.
<Riddell> oh I'm sure you'd tell me if I was wrong :)
<Riddell> I'm unsure about this one http://launchpad.net/bugs/81725
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81725 in kdegraphics "Moving KPDF menu entry to Office instead of Graphics?" [Low,Confirmed]
<mhb> it may be worth it to reopen it upstream
<mhb> because "okular" (touted as a Document viewer") is in Graphics, too
<mhb> "
<Riddell> upstream seem to be as indecisive as me
<mhb> hmm
<nixternal> go figure :)
<mhb> to me, office sounds more logical.
<mhb> of course, this is not for me, a programmer with no UI education at all, to decide :o)
<nixternal> ditto for office
<Riddell> sounds like a decision :)
<nixternal> I mean, PDF does stand for Portable DOCUMENT Format, don't see how Document fits into graphics :)
<nixternal> man I am so logical after the drugs wear off :)
<mhb> nixternal: you feeling better now?
<nixternal> a bit better, yes
<mhb> that's good to hear
<nixternal> I thought D3lphin was now Dolphin in KMenu
<Riddell> nixternal: always has been
<Riddell> erk!
<Riddell> it's not any more
<nixternal> ok, just wanted to make sure I wasn't going crazy
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I guess I'm lost in the way the KDE4 systemsettings generates the "icons"
<mhb> all the official KDE4 systemsettings modules are .desktop files for services
<mhb> is it possible to put there a non-service one, launching anything you desire?
<Riddell> mhb: i doubt it
<Riddell> although worth trying
<mamefan> Riddell:  make -f debian/rules buildprep && debuild gives:
<mamefan> debian/rules:6: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<mamefan> Oops, sorry no cdbs installed.
<mhb> kdebase/workspace/kcontrol/PURPOSE is funny
<mhb> especially the part "System settings is not system administration"
 * mhb wonders which dictator has stated it
<nixternal> gotta love when you respond to a bug in lp, the person decides to email you info concerning the bug instead of adding it to the report itself
<nixternal> reply("please attach this info to the bug report otherwise it will not get fixed");
<wolfger> yeah, I was just looking at some old bugs in which comments on the bug included quotes obviously lifted from an e-mail.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-02
<Riddell> wolfger: you can add comments by e-mail
<mhb> hmm, I guess it's not possible to launch an external app via systemsettings
<wolfger> Riddell: Is it? I never noticed that. I always click the link in the e-mail to go to the bug report.
<mhb> because the first service .desktop file *has to* link to another .desktop service file, and the other .desktop service file *has to* be a kcmshell type with a library defined.
<Jucato> darn it.. nixternal beat me to the reply
<mhb> aah, this simple task requires me either to do some intensive kcontrol editing (large patches nobody wants) or write a whole new kcm module for launching 3rd party apps (as if C++ isn't strange by itself)
<mhb> all in all, zero fun, a lot of work... not for me :o)
<Riddell> much the same conclusion I'd come to :)
<mhb> that's too bad
<mhb> you shouldn't be counting on the diffusion of responsibility like I am :o)
<mhb> we kind of need this one
<mhb> for being able to launch KDE3 guidance modules from KDE4 at least
<mhb> or anything in PyQt4 (desktop-effects, jockey...)
<Riddell> that's a temporary issue hopefully
<mhb> it is
<mhb> but not likely to be fixed for Hardy.
<mhb> well, having a few apps accessible only from the menu is not that bad.
<apachelogger_> re
 * apachelogger_ is wondering whether aseigo is using opensuse because of canonical
<apachelogger_> strange things are going on here
<mhb> hmm, that's like adoring Hitler because you didn't like G.W.
<Riddell> apachelogger_: yes (mostly)
 * mhb loves crazy analogies
<Riddell> mhb: slightly harsh!
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I honestly don't get it, Novell wasn't exactly KDE loving either in the past :S
<mhb> right...
<Riddell> apachelogger_: no but suse is
<Jucato> " i'm a little tired of the *buntu world these days and unhappy with some of their decisions. didn't help that on my last upgrade of my laptop, it rendered my system unusable due to a screw up in their evms packaging; this was doubly "humorous" as the system wasn't using evms at all. it was just installed and that was enough. this isn't the first time such a catastrophic update has come down those apt-get pipes,"
<Jucato> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/01/release-event-prep.html
<apachelogger_> Riddell: we aren't? :S
<mhb> kind of defeats the purpose as suse is even less supported than Kubuntu
<mhb> it's as much community effort as we are.
<apachelogger_> don't think so
<apachelogger_> novell is still having quite some KDE devs employed
<mhb> apachelogger_: well AFAIK there's no support at all for opensuse
<mhb> apachelogger_: they even market it for "enthusiasts"
<apachelogger_> true
<apachelogger_> but I think it's not all about the support
<apachelogger_> more the actual honoring of KDE as major desktop for linux
<apachelogger_> anyway
<apachelogger_> Riddell: can you please add '-DKDE4_KDM_PAM_SERVICE:STRING=kdm-kde4' to 4.0.1's workspace?
<Jucato> probably that's because they (Novell) have a commercial edition, which gets stuff from opensuse. Ubuntu doesn't. so there's nothing to market as "for enthusiasts"
<mhb> I guess I should drop my crazy analogies (I apologize for the last one) and go back to making Kubuntu rock
<apachelogger_> I suspect bug 184291 is caused by missing pam usage in KDM
<mhb> which is what I care about
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184291 in kdebase-workspace "Wrong encoding with kde applications using a kdm4 X session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184291
<apachelogger_> hence it doesn't read the lang var
<apachelogger_> s/lang/LANG even
<Riddell> apachelogger_: got a diff of debian/rules for that?
<apachelogger_> not right now, can make one though
<apachelogger_> as soon as I found my laptop
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I can work it out
<apachelogger_> Riddell: ok, I would have to wait for the filesystem check
<Riddell> and I have to go to sleep :)
<nixternal> sleep is for the weak :p
<nixternal> I guess I am weak, I slept 80% or more of this entire week
 * Jucato .weak = true;   // public data member. go figure
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> only slept 3 hours today, so I guess I'm with Riddell on this one :P
<nixternal> memberK Jucato;
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> Jucato.setWeak(true);
<nixternal> ahh, you made weak public
<Jucato> yeah, otherwise you guys won't have known about it :)
<nixternal> sure we would of, you are open source, so we have all the code
<Jucato> hahaha :)
<nixternal> mutators rock!
<Jucato> can't argue with that :)
<Jucato> mutants rock even more! :)
<nixternal> I have been a mutant all week
<nixternal> curled up in the fetal position
<Jucato> and for the next 60 minutes, I'll be a mutant that has the ability to remain oblivious to the world :)
<nixternal> or fatal position, as that is how I felt...dead
<Jucato> I think you contaminated me slightly :)
<nixternal> and laserjock
<Jucato> mv Jucato $HOME/$ROOM/Bed/
<nixternal> heh, Riddell had the same idea as I had...and easier way to move my settings around from computer to computer
<nixternal> I have a svn server here, so my ~/ is in svn now :)
<Riddell> ug, svn
<nixternal> hehe
<apachelogger_> mhhh
<apachelogger_> svn
<nixternal> at this point in time, I like SVN over Bzr
<Riddell> goodness, why?
<apachelogger_> nixternal: I guess you don't run 2 machines at the same time?
<nixternal> I have used it forever, and it is faster
 * apachelogger_ imagines lovely merge issues with svn
<nixternal> apachelogger_: 5 running right now
<nixternal> only one machine (my laptop) is the committer
<nixternal> the rest I just svn export
<apachelogger_> ok
<apachelogger_> that's not very dynamic though :P
<nixternal> dynamic enough for me
<apachelogger_> i.c.
 * apachelogger_ is wondering how wine got in his glass
<nixternal> after that, I typically just scp stuff back and forth between machines if need be
<Riddell> that's a side issue obviously, the hard part if getting it as a part of KDE's configuration framework
<Riddell> s/if/is/
<nixternal> Riddell: you should be happy to know though that Kubuntu docs are now at least managed in Bzr :)
<apachelogger_> I think I'm suffering from a paranoia
<Riddell> nixternal: certainly am
<apachelogger_> Riddell: the whole thing could go way bigger
<nixternal> hehe, because of you and jjesse (who seemed to lose his svn password every other week)
<apachelogger_> ...have a freedesktop system for it
<apachelogger_> defining configuration stoarge servers
<apachelogger_> and merging stuff
<nixternal> hrmm, something like that storage solution Cleversafe is working on would be quite cool
<apachelogger_> then make it builtin in KDE and GNOME
<nixternal> distributed storage, quite fast, nice, and free software
<apachelogger_> this also would resolve issues like podcasts in amarok
<nixternal> plus I know all the people in the company...who just asked if I would be interested in working for them
<nixternal> I take it that Kicker doesn't like to use transparent images for backgrounds
<apachelogger_> btw, how are we going to do printer configuration in KDE 4?
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> kicker
<nixternal> I have been using system settings to do printer configuration for me
<Riddell> apachelogger_: system-config-printer-kde
<nixternal> and ya, read our release notes that we pour our sweat, blood, and tears on for every release :p
<apachelogger_> Riddell: one can manual configure printers as well?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: once I've written it :)
<apachelogger_> hehe, very cool :D
 * Riddell sleeps
<nixternal> k'nite Riddell
 * apachelogger_ states: KDE 4 in hardy will rock the house
<apachelogger_> Riddell: nini
<nixternal> here is one thing that blows my mind about KDE 4 right now
<nixternal> when I go and do a presentation, my laptop actually works correctly with the projector
<nixternal> with KDE 3, I would spend to much time trying to get it to work before I ended up asking to borrow someone elses machine
<apachelogger_> thanks to intel it worked quite well in KDE 3 as well :)
<nixternal> I use Intel, and it never worked quite well for me
<apachelogger_> so it's my lovely chip :D
<apachelogger_> anyway
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger_> KDE 4 is going to be one awesome DE
<nixternal> that it is
<nixternal> once I can shrink my panel come 4.0.2 :)
<apachelogger_> *cough* patch *cough*
<nixternal> 4.0.2 will be out before Hardy is complete anyways, so we don't need to patch
<apachelogger_> nixternal: yeah, but I want that feature now, not when .2 gets released ;-)
<Jucato> nixternal: was it committed to branch or to trunk?
<nixternal> trunk
<Jucato> then that won't be in until 4.1 right?
<nixternal> sorry, branch 4.0.2
<Jucato> oh ok :)
<nixternal> I gotta quit confusing myself
<Jucato> you gotta quit confusing me :)
<nixternal> heh, PIZZA TIME!
<nixternal> bbiaf
<Hobbsee> boo@
<Jucato> boo!
 * Jucato wants pizza too
<nixternal> Hobbsee: who do you think you are? bddebian or something :p
<nixternal> OK, pizza for real, have a large Chicago style with my name all over it! :)
 * Hobbsee is the almighty hobbsee
<Hobbsee> PHEAR THE ALMIGHTY HOBBSEE!
 * apachelogger_ starts crying and hides unter the table
 * Hobbsee eyes jono's blog post
<Hobbsee> oh good, i'm glad people have pointed out what i was thinking
<ScottK2> Which bit was that?
<Hobbsee> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1113
<Hobbsee> the rubbish about gnome has 2 developers, and kubuntu has 1
<Hobbsee> yes, plus the bugsquad, etc, who go thru gnome bugs, the hug days, also for gnome bugs, compiz, primarily for gnome, printing, which goes to gnome first, and doesn't come to kubuntu unless Riddell writes a frontend...
 * Hobbsee could just blog her disagreements to planet ;P
 * Hobbsee comments
 * apachelogger_ would love a blog about that :P
<apachelogger_> <-- too lazy to do it
<apachelogger_> anyways
 * apachelogger_ heads off to bed
 * ScottK2 commented just now.
<Jucato> if you guys commented on that blog post, I don't see it yet.. maybe moderated
<ScottK> Hmmm.  I could see my comment right away.  I never saw Hobbsee's though.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ditto
<ScottK> Odd.
<Hobbsee> Now, if this really is true, with the idea of equal support for ubuntu and kubuntu, how come:
<Hobbsee>     *
<Hobbsee>       We never have canonical staff working on a KDE hug day - they’re either on something like ubiquity, for both distros, or for a part of gnome?
<Hobbsee>     *
<Hobbsee>       We don’t have full KDE support for compiz yet?
<Hobbsee>     *
<Hobbsee>       Riddell has to go and write GUIs for things that other people have put in, usually canonical staff, which only have frontends for gtk?
<Jucato> ScottK, Hobbsee: comments only go as far as #33 for me
<Hobbsee> I don’t have a problem with Kubuntu only being a community supported release, apart from Riddell - but you shouldn’t claim it gets equal, or almost equal, support and standing with Ubuntu, when it clearly isn’t true.
<ScottK> I'd have thought Jono was smart enough not to stir things up about KDE right now.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Also since Canonical sells support contracts for Kubuntu, it is by definition NOT a community release.
<Jucato> ScottK: if that's the case, then Kubuntu sucks as a commercial distro :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> If I'd been on Dapper Kubuntu with a support contract I'd be REALLY pissed off right now.
<Hobbsee> apparently those don't exist
<ScottK> No?
<ScottK> OK.
<Hobbsee> as in, the people who are on support contracts are on feisty or above
 * Hobbsee asked about that...
<ScottK> I see.  OK.  Well at least they haven't dissed paying customers then.
<Hobbsee> which, thinking of dapper kubuntu, and how far it's gone since then...isn't surprising
<Jucato> Hobbsee: right... I don't have problems with Kubuntu being a community distro. It just irks me that some Ubuntu/Canonical people advertise it as on par with Ubuntu, or that Ubuntu is a community distro in the same sense as Kubuntu...
 * ScottK is typing on a Dapper Kubuntu box right now.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes, exactly
<Hobbsee> ScottK: a wired box, i take it?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Hobbsee> well, taht's one thing you don't need to worry about then
<ScottK> Edgy was the first time I got wireless to work on Kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Jucato> hm.. there will be a major Kubuntu rollout here in the Philippines soon, on around 10,000 units. I wonder if they bough Canonical support contracts :)
 * Hobbsee got it to work with wpasupplicant and ndiswrapper for dapper
<ScottK> My problem was I'd already switched to WPA.
<ScottK> Which complicated things considerably back then.
<Hobbsee> wpa supplicant runes aren't that hard
<Hobbsee> they tended to drop out a bit, though
<ScottK> They were too hard for me at the time.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> uh oh... troy barks back...
 * ScottK didn't start doing any development work until Feisty.
<ScottK> Jucato: Link?
<Jucato> http://troy-at-kde.livejournal.com/15089.html
<Jucato> "To those users, don't believe that kubuntu is the only good KDE distro out there! There are many very popular KDE distros in the world that treat KDE as a first class citizen."  ouch... that's a bit harsh :/
<ScottK> Jucato: How so.  Sounds accurate to me.
<ScottK> None of them fit my requirements for other reasons, but still he's not wrong.
<Jucato> well, Kubuntu treats KDE as a first class citizen. ;)
<Hobbsee> sounds pretty accurate to me
<ScottK> Sure, if you view it that narrowly, but *ubuntu doesn't treat KDE even close to equally.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: you're saying that canonical does treat kubuntu as first class?
<Jucato> the problem is with Ubuntu+Canonical :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes
<Jucato> aaaanyway....
<Jucato> hm... he forgot to mention Mandriva's partnership with TurboLinux...
<Jucato> hahah! why does troy always use "virgin" instead of "vanilla"? :)
<Jucato> "Jono and Canonical make a lot of money on KDE (kubuntu) deployments, support, and more, despite how little they put into kubuntu." <-- Hobbsee, is this accurate too?
<ScottK2> For me my comment is supposed to be #34 on jono's blog.
<Jucato> still can't see it :(
<Jucato> oh well
<nixternal_> OK, now I am pissed
<nixternal_> why the hell are KDE devs taking pot shots at Kubuntu now
<nixternal_> this is the type of crap that caused me to switch to Windows in 2000
<ScottK2> nixternal_: I think they're taking shots at Canoncial.  Not the same at all.
<nixternal_> I hope so
<ScottK2> nixternal_: I assume you're talking about Jono's blog post and the responses.
<nixternal_> man, I just reread Jono's post from earlier with a clearer mind...straight bs unfortunately
<nixternal_> no, I am talking about Troy's post about Kubuntu
<nixternal_> but after reading Jono's post a little more clearly, I understand Troy's response a tad bit clearer now
<ScottK2> Yep.  Well you can't blame them for being a little reactive given what Jono wrote.
<nixternal_> no doubt
<nixternal_> wtf was he thinking?
<nixternal_> ooh, responses...I gotta read those
<nixternal_> Part of the problem is that KDE users had no big distro to go to after everyone jumped on the gnome bandwagon. So when Mark did his KDE patron marketing gimmick alot of people fell for it and still believe that KDE is supposed to be an equal player. It didn’t help that he promised more KDE developers and never obliged.
<nixternal_> find me this Stuart guy, I owe him a cookie
<nixternal_> Jucato: are you Stuart? :)
<nixternal_> ahh, and then jono leaves a comment saying "well the neglect for kde users isn't as bad as Aaron made it sound"
<Jucato> nixternal_: nope. but I have to thank him for being the scapegoat this time :)
<nixternal_> haha
<nixternal_> lol
<nixternal_> you know what, it is great to see KDE and non-KDE people stand up and defend our treatment though
<nixternal_> are we really 2nd class if our users are typically 1st class?
<nixternal_> wolfger: hahahahhahaha, use fractional math! you slay me
<Jucato> Kubuntu treats KDE as first class... the question is how does Ubuntu/Canonical sees Kubuntu...
<ScottK2> Yes.
<nixternal_> we know the answer to that, but I think it is unfair to Jonathan for us to bad mouth the company he works for
<ScottK2> Unfortunately none of those other great KDE distros is Debian based and I'm not going back to RPM hell.
<Jucato> oh well, I gave up on such talk. I left it behind December 31, 2007 :)
<nixternal_> heh
<ScottK2> nixternal_: Not at all.
<nixternal_> what would 1 more paid developer give us? honestly?
<Jucato> more reason to whine :)
<ScottK2> He does a great job and I appreciate the Canonical pays for his time.  I wouldn't mind a bit if they flat out said Kubuntu is 2nd fiddle.  Too bad.  It's the pretending it's not so that gets to me.
<ScottK2> nixternal_: LTS for 3.5.x
<nixternal_> all it would really do is more than likely take one of our community members and pay them...so we will get the same amount of work done
<nixternal_> we can do LTS for 3.5.x w/o a paid developer
<nixternal_> we did it for 6.06
<Jucato> imho it's not how many paid developers there are for Kubuntu, but rather the whole structure that Canonical has set up.
<nixternal_> and 6.0.6 is still 3.5.2 or whatever
 * Jucato just continues watching anime...
<Jucato> and dreaming of lunch...
<ScottK2> 3.5.2.  I'm actually installing Dapper right now.
<nixternal_> I think if there is any one valid complaint against Canonical and their treatment of KDE/Kubuntu, it is definitely marketing
<nixternal_> of course there are the bullet proof x, pritner config, and such
<nixternal_> holy smokes, I actually remembered the version in Dapper
<ScottK2> nixternal_: I'm in the midst of cross-grading an old Xandros 3 install to Kubuntu.  I think I'm just about there.
<nixternal_> just as long as the power doesnt' go out :)
<nixternal_> I do think there is a problem with those "other" Ubuntu developers and their target DE just being Gnome really..it would be nice if they came to us and said hey, here is what we are doing for this release, would Kubuntu be interested in something different, and if so, is there a community member who would like to be apart of the development team for project x
 * Jucato asked something like that months ago...
<nixternal_> I think some communications like that would be stellar
<Jucato> maybe they just presume we don't have the resources to help? :)
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<nixternal_> we really don't honestly, but it wouldn't be hard to find a budding developer and spark some interest
<Jucato> and at least the thought/consideration and offer would be there
<nixternal_> budding developers don't feel like coming in here and worrying about wth goes into the debian/ directory, and how to effiectively use debuild or pbuilder
<nixternal_> at least that is what I have been told by a few people who are in that position
<nixternal_> they want to develop, they don't want to package
<ScottK2> Well then we ought to pair them with someone who packages.
<nixternal_> I keep trying to tell them it doesn't have to be that way
 * Jucato nods
<ScottK2> I'd be glad to help out with that.
<nixternal_> ScottK2: exactly what I have beent elling them
<Jucato> nixternal_: that was what sort of discouraged me months ago
<nixternal_> I told them we have the packagers to help you :)
 * Jucato indirectly blogged about it
<Jucato> er.. /me blogged "indirectly" about it
<Jucato> oh well :)
<nixternal_> just tell apachelogger__ or jpatrick you need a package made, and them 2 pitbulls are on it :)
<nixternal_> Jucato: hehe
<Jucato> nixternal_: my problem was that... well tbh, no one paid attention to what I was trying to do until I had a debdiff :)
<Jucato> but making a debdiff involves basic packaging :)
<nixternal_> hehe...I have felt that a bit myself as well Jucato
<nixternal_> but one thing I have learned, step up, take the lead, just do it...if they don't bite here, well that doesn't mean they won't bite elsewhere
<Jucato> luckily for me you and StefanS were around to offer help with the debdiff. I wonder if budding/interested developers would be as lucky :)
<nixternal_> hah, I now take that cookie back from Stuart, or Jucato :p
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal_> he put the features created for Gnome by Canonical/Ubuntu into Gnome, and when they didn't happen for Kubuntu he said that KDE fell behind
 * nixternal_ now strikes everything he says from memory this point forward...he being stuart, or Jucato, of course :p
<Jucato> it's not me!!! give me back my kooka!!
<Jucato> er. .. kookie
<nixternal_> hahahaha
<nixternal_> hooka?
<claydoh> lol
<nixternal_> My school math btw says that’s 100% more support for GNOME. And nobody changed there since the promises of Mark Shuttleworth at LinuxTag 2006. Only that he joined as supporting member to KDE e.v. - for the cheap rate for an individual person rather than as entity Canonical.
<nixternal_> via anonymous...all I have to say is "OUCH!"
<ScottK2> Chicken
<nixternal_> hehe
<Jucato> so you'd understand why Nokia promising to be a Patron of KDE doesn't really excite me much :)
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<nixternal_> ooh, sebas I love your comment on his blog
<ScottK2> Speaking of developers, I got a little coding project.  I got to the part in the API change documentation where they said "rewrite your function to ..." and I fled the room.
<nixternal_> hahahhahahahahah
<nixternal_> roflmao
<ScottK2> That mean you're gonna fix it for me?
<Jucato> wth? why can I only see 33 comments in jono's blog post?
<nixternal_> you fled the room to get writing code, or you fled the room thinking "horsecrap!"
<ScottK2> nixternal_: I fled the room thinking I can't do C, I'm doomed.
<nixternal_> you know, for being considered 2nd class, we do have a ton of people supporting us, which is really special
<nixternal_> ScottK2: LOL!!!
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal_> ya, a little project of ours at the university just took a similar roll
<ScottK2> nixternal_: Please take libdb4.3-ruby source package and make it play nice with libdb4.6.
<nixternal_> and it is funny you were talking about Ruby today, because that is the roll it took
<nixternal_> gahahahaha
<nixternal_> holy smokes
<nixternal_> are we working on the same project?
<ScottK2> No.  I'd trying to kill libdb4.2/3/4 out of the archive for Hardy instead of having them left to Universe to support after they get demoted.
<ScottK2> This is real roadblock on the master plan as the Ruby libdb stuff only works up through 4.4
<nixternal_> Jucato: by chance, do you think the guy who commented on jono's blog as 'eddie' is the eddie you and I know?
<nixternal_> he does say 'outrageous' quite a bit :)
<Jucato> I don't know :)
<Jucato> hehehe
<Jucato> that's the first question that came to my mind when I saw the comment
<Jucato> btw, how many comments do you see in jono's blog?
<nixternal_> if he would have listed Foresight as a distro to switch too, then I would have though it was that eddie
<ScottK2> I see 34, but #34 is mine
<nixternal_> 33
<Jucato> ah 33... ok. I'm not going crazy
<Jucato> Hobbsee and ScottK2 commented, but we can't see their "supposed" comments :)
<ScottK2> I guess it's moderated or something.  I looked on another computer and also saw 33.
<Jucato> ah maybe he moderated it afterwards :)
<ScottK2> Gotta love Xandros.  "postrm called with unknown argument 'remove'"
<ScottK2> Cause who would ever want to remove one of their core packages...
 * ScottK2 finally reboots and crosses his fingers.
<nixternal_> ScottK2: did it work?
<ScottK2> No
<ScottK2> It rebooted, but it's got issues.
<ScottK2> Looks like some old kernel modules got left behind.
<nixternal_> those are always fun
<nixternal_> howdy Lure
<Lure> nixternal_: morning
<Lure> probably night for you ;-)
<nixternal_> 00:43, so that qualifies as morning
 * Lure starts daily kde trunk build...
<nixternal_> are you using svnbuild, or the manual cmakekde way?
<Lure> nixternal_: just some handmade scripts around cmakekde/make
<nixternal_> ahh, I rebuilt my one desktop so I can start doing the same...been about 2 weeks since it went down, time to start working on it again
 * Lure is tired of reading counter-strike blog post on our "community" manager's post.... :-(
<nixternal_> lol
<nixternal_> who is that?
<nixternal_> oh, never mind
<nixternal_> lol
<nixternal_> I thought counter-strike the game
<nixternal_> haha
<Lure> nixternal_: I really like that kde4 packages in kubuntu are now good enough as backup - so I can work most of time on trunk and if something goes wrong, I am on 4.0.x
<nixternal_> I just did the sucker punch reply :)
<nixternal_> start out like ya, bite there head off, then oh wait a second, then ya bite there head off, and then...boom, wth! can't we all just get along :)
<Lure> nixternal_: I explained my frustrations in private mail (even before reading his post)
<Lure> nixternal_: canonical should just accept that they have messed it up this time and keep it low
<nixternal_> they have to know they are treating us a tad bit less than they do the gnome side
<Lure> nixternal_: this delayed response by jone does not help anybody
<nixternal_> but even if they were to hire a new developer, which a lot of people think will get rid of the 2nd class stuff, it isn't going to change anything
<Lure> nixternal_: it is more about the message than about the resources put behind
<nixternal_> yup
<Lure> nixternal_: ubuntu is great ground for great KDE desktop, but not if all KDE devlopers will use other distros
<nixternal_> and as Jucato, oh sorry, I mean Stuart said in one of Jono's posts, their (Canonical) actions are speaking louder than their words especially with what Mark said a little over a year ago about KDE
<Lure> anyway, I will focus more now on how I can contribute to KDE and see what happens
<nixternal_> oh no you won't...you will continue working your fingers to the bone here until we say you can work elsewhere :p
 * Jucato hands nixternal_ his whip
<nixternal_> hahaha
<nixternal_> wait a second
<nixternal_> why does Hobbsee have a stick and I get a damn whip?
<Lure> nixternal_: sure, but only for my egositic pleasures (make my gadgets work out of box on the OS I use and love) ;-)
<nixternal_> I can't even use a whip
<nixternal_> hehe
<Jucato> nixternal_: you already have a "stick"!! be satisfied
<Lure> nixternal_: not scared about Hobbsee anymore, since she is running gnome these days (she has lost power in kde land by switching desktops) ;-)
<nixternal_> hahaha, someone in #ubuntu-chicago is singing "domu arigato mr. ubotu"
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal_> pwnd
 * Lure hides
<nixternal_> wait a sec, you just said you didn't have to be scared anymore
<Lure> nixternal_: I am just used to hide when mentioning here nick ;-)
<Lure> nixternal_: it will take some time getting used too ;-)
<nixternal_> but you are right, since we are using the stick with KDE, we have way more options than she does
<nixternal_> Lure: hahahaa
<Jucato> easy for you to talk behind Hobbsee's back when she's not here :)
 * Jucato hides
<nixternal_> I say we have a KDS, where we work for 16, party for 6, sleep for 2
<Jucato> oooops... I just highlighted Hobbsee... baaad
<nixternal_> one hell of a 24 hour day if you ask me
<Jucato> sleep for 2 hours? slacker!
<nixternal_> hahha
<nixternal_> good point
<nixternal_> first person to fall asleep, well lets just say we will feel sorry for that person
<Jucato> right... off to bed with me then :D
 * nixternal_ has dibs on painting ScottK2's fingernails when his old arse passes out first :p
<nixternal_> Jucato: I am not going to bed with you!
<Jucato> at 15:00... 86.1F... I dream of nothing but sleeping through the humidity
<Jucato> lol!
<Jucato> I'm off to bed I meant
<nixternal_> sure you did :p
<Jucato> hahaha
 * Jucato snatches the whip. *I* know how to use it >:)
<nixternal_> I bet you do freaky boy
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal_> you need to stop hanging out with eddie man
<Jucato> of course, a whip is useless against such a big man :)
<nixternal_> he is bad news
<Jucato> right... this coversation is getting weird
<nixternal_> ya it is, especially that last line
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal_> wait until I tell eddie!
<Jucato> right... that probably means I should just leave you and Lure alone in the room again
<Jucato> s/room/channel/
<nixternal_> he isn't around...possibly because our Chicago annoyer is in the channel
<nixternal_> the channel always goes quiet when he joins
<Jucato> hahaha
<nixternal_> wow, you are preverted
<nixternal_> tonight
<nixternal_> today
<nixternal_> whatever it is :)
<Jucato> hahahah!
<nixternal_> this annoying guy totally blows my mind...he complains about cash so much it isn't even funny
<nixternal_> but every LUG event, he shows up with a brand new super computer he built
<Jucato> good thing he doesn't know about !nixternal yet :)
<Lure> nixternal_: sure that impacts his cash flow
<nixternal_> he is always broke, yet he has NASA knocking on his door for spare computer parts probably
<Jucato> man... I wish I were broke like him.... maybe then I'd have a decent pc for dev'ing
<nixternal_> he showed up right before Christmas, after he complained that getting gifts for his kids would be difficult, with a computer so insane I about died
<nixternal_> quad core, 4gb of ram, 2TB of drive space, blueray/hddvd whatever the hell it is, SLI bad boys
<Jucato> hm.... not insane enough.. you just *about* died...
<Lure> nixternal_: he at least knows about his priorities
<nixternal_> 1000w power supply
<nixternal_> where do you get one of those? that damn computer could power a nuclear power plant probably
<nixternal_> Lure: hahaha
<Jucato> where? hm.. in a nuclear power plant maybe?
<ScottK2> nixternal_: I'm not asleep yet.
<nixternal_> I never caught a glimpse of his car..probably one of those economical hybrids...you know, to offset the jiggawatts (thanks back to the future) he uses with his computer
<nixternal_> ScottK2: d'oh, busted me in the act then
<Jucato> oh... that makes you three
<Jucato> some in the room/channel
 * Jucato goes now
<nixternal_> boo
<nixternal_> go figure, he is talking about another computer he is going to build right now
<nixternal_> I should have that channel logged, but all of the derelects in there would get us banned probably
<Jucato> while complaining he doesn't have $$$ to pay the electricity bill for his 1000w power supply?
<nixternal_> actually, no he isn't complaining about money for once
<Jucato> that's a releif :)
<nixternal_> he is talking about making #ubuntu-chicago kosher right now
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal_> he is a good guy though, I have known him for quite a few years
<nixternal_> I dated his daughter actually in high school
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal_> ya, and he still likes me
<Jucato> he *likes* you? oh gawd...
<Jucato> right... luckily I'm being called... catch you guys later :)
<nixternal_> I know they had a ton of money when we were younger
<nixternal_> later
<nixternal_> ya, your bed is calling you, bum :p
 * Jucato should probably start doing more for Kubuntu some time this week..
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> no, bed is later. chores are now
<nixternal_> 01:14:00 [    eegore] is 500 gigs a good size for a home directory?
<nixternal_> 01:14:20 [ Spaceman3] Yeah...
<nixternal_> 01:14:46 [    eegore] and 3 tb raid for long term storage?
<nixternal_> see, you thought I was joking
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal_> 500 gigs? my ~/ is like 40GB if I am lucky :)
<Jucato> no, 500GB is not a good size for /home.. it should be around 725GB
<Jucato> 700GB for torrents, 25GB for everything else...
<nixternal_> they have 1TB drives already?
<nixternal_> I don't pay enough attention to hardware
<Jucato> like I said.. maybe in the power plant :)
<nixternal_> hahaha
<Jucato> right... can here my gradma shouting... bye )
<nixternal_> as soon as they come out with a decent priced solid state drive >80GB, I will buy one to replace my laptop hard drive
<nixternal_> later
<nixternal_> interesting
<nixternal_> I must have missed something
<gribelu> when will kubuntu get KDE 4.0.1? I think it has already been tagged
<nixternal> next week
<nixternal> when KDE 4.0.1 is released
<gribelu> :-/
<nixternal> we are already working on the packages for next weeks release
<gribelu> ah
<gribelu> so it's a wip
<nixternal> we can't release the packages before KDE officially releases 4.0.1 :)
<gribelu> i wonder what's new/fixed
<gribelu> oh goody
<nixternal> quite a bit actually from what I read in the changelogs
<gribelu> i just found the changelog.. i shall be reading it now
<nixternal> hehe, have fun with that one
<nixternal> I will go dream of it now :)
<nixternal> g'nite
<gribelu> nite
<Lure> gribelu: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_0to4_0_1.php
<gribelu> thanks Lure i finished reading it already
<gribelu> seems to fix some of the stuff that annoyed me
<Jucato> (btw nixternal, you might have forgotten that you're on planetkde too... bug you didn't tag your last post with KDE so...)
<jpatrick> nixternal: where?!
<jpatrick> ah, I see :)
<Hobbsee> nixternal: jono is thinking what he's been told to think.  have you asked him when the last time he actually ran kubuntu was?
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I pointed him to the KDE4RC2 ISO before 4.0 was released
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: it's a good question how good debian's KDE is
<wolfger> nixternal: glad I could make you laugh ;-)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: jono's online now, if you want to intrograte him..
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: this is true
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: and he's talking to me in #k
<Hobbsee> darn, wish i'd been there
 * Jucato isn't either.... would have raised the !ot flag in there though :P
<jpatrick> :P
<jpatrick> Hobbsee moves in for the kill :p
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: can i have some backscroll? :)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54442/
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'm still scary :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: i still have upload rights
<Jucato> jpatrick: that's it? O.o
<Hobbsee> oh, that was all.  right
<Jucato> lol
<jpatrick> hehe
<Jucato> <jpatrick> Hobbsee: and he's talking to me in #k <--- I sort of expected something a bit more :)
<Hobbsee> PCLinuxOS uses what, i wonder..
<Hobbsee> for package management
<jpatrick> Jucato: heh :P
 * Lure pretends that he is not here
 * Jucato pretends he couldn't see what Lure said
 * Lure hopes that Jucato will shut up
 * Hobbsee spears Lure and Jucato with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™
 * jpatrick gets yet another Kubuntu package into debian
<Jucato> hm.. barbeque...
 * Hobbsee should run kubuntu again, around the time of 4.0.1
<Jucato> which is next week?
<Lure> Hobbsee: 4.0.1 is for lusers, you should run kde4 trunk ;-)
<Hobbsee> h3h
 * Hobbsee isnt' that desperate
 * Lure knows what got Hobbsee back into kde land: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2008/01/lca-and-fluffy-bunnies.html
 * Jucato nods
<Lure> Hobbsee: kde4 trunk includes some ponies too
<Lure> ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'm not there...
<Hobbsee> but mm...fluffy bunnies
<Lure> anyway, have to take my daugthers to Maskenball, bbl
<mhb> aah, I missed the discussions :o)
<mhb> nixternal: to be fair, pitti asked me whether I wanted to do the KDE frontend for jockey (the new restricted manager), and he's very open and communicative about it
<mhb> nixternal: so there are canonical developers who discuss things with us
<mhb> my question is: do we have enough volunteer coders willing to actually do a KDE frontend each cycle?
<mhb> meaning: if a Canonical dev ABC works on a tool GtkFoo this cycle, do we have someone who would actually follow what he's doing and do the KDE frontend for it, peaking into the backend code and suggesting better GTK-independence in the process?
<Hobbsee> erk, someone's asking about kubuntu and bugs
<mhb> Hobbsee: what do you mean by "KDE support for compiz"?
<mhb> Hobbsee: we now have an easy way to install compiz on both KDE3 and KDE4 ... there may be quirks in the relationship (especially virtual desktop-related, as Compiz does some ugly stuff there), but otherwise the KDE support is fair enough
<mhb> Riddell: those meany users say you're not a superman!
<mhb> Riddell: that's so untrue, you are Superman, aren't you?
<mhb> Riddell: it's just that fighting crime takes too much of your time, so you can't use your superfingers to fix all KDE/Kubuntu bugs
<Hobbsee> mhb: that was the stuff i meant
<mhb> Hobbsee: so what's the problem behind the compiz KDE integration?
<mhb> Hobbsee: the small desktop applet quirks?
<Hobbsee> mhb: yeah, i think so
<mhb> well it's a bug in either KDE3 or compiz
<mhb> one moment
<Hobbsee> back when i tried it, which was a while ago, kwindeco sucked.
<mhb> well, yes
<mhb> our dearest troy again making a rant
<Riddell> oh jings
<mhb> jings?
<Riddell> and crivvens
<mhb> I wish I knew what you are talking about :o)
<mhb> I am so tired of all this Kubuntu bashing...
<mhb> I guess people have forgotten what community means and they just complain instead of helping.
<mhb> Too bad those are often the high-profile users, which are heard well.
<Riddell> troy was even complaining about negative KDE blogs recently...
<Hobbsee> yay, crivvens!
<mhb> well, all this bashing makes me want to triage bugs
<mhb> Riddell: do you remember this new initiative from Mozilla Labs to have the Mozilla settings saved on a remote server?
<mhb> Riddell: Mozilla Weave I think
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<mhb> Riddell: it seems people would love to have the same thing for KDE, judging by the responses from your blog post.
<Hobbsee> does it work?
<mhb> not sure yet.
<mhb> but Riddell hacked something similar for KDE, and people dig it
<Jucato> http://kamion2.sourceforge.net/
<mhb> Jucato: does it have a server side?
<Jucato> that I don't know... looks like it didn't take off...
<Jucato> but that name crossed my mind upon reading Riddell's blog
<smarter> Is system-config-printer-applet-kde supposed to work?
<mhb> methinks yes
<smarter> When I try to launch it, nothing appears on the screen and I have to manually kill it
<mhb> smarter: the way I understand it, something should appear only after you plug in your printer
<smarter> mhb: and for network printers?
<mhb> those should be detected automagically, this applet applies for non-network ones
<mhb> truth is mine isn't
<smarter> really? even SMB printers?
 * mhb shrus
<mhb> err
<mhb> shrug
<mhb> smarter: I don't really print much in Linux
<buz> apropos printing, is there anyway to print 2up from okular?
<buz> i would love to retire kpdf :)
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> it's funny when I have to "won't fix" my own bug reports
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: My comment really wasn't about how good Debian's KDE is, but about the Debian packaging system.  I do have one associate who very happily lives on KDE in Testing, so it's at least usable.
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: i realise that, my question then was, seeing as there are relatively few debian-based distros that do kde - how is debian's version of it?
<ScottK2> I see
<ScottK2> Good question.
<ScottK2> Put differently, how good a job are we doing of giving back...
<ScottK2> I recently did python-qt3/qt4 merges and our packages are VERY similar.
<jpatrick> ScottK2: getting our packages into debian you mean?
<Hobbsee> no, that wasn't my intention.  but that's also a good point
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Or feeding patches back to Debian on packages we already have in common.
<jpatrick> ah, well, I've already started to bug them -> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=jpatrick@kubuntu.org
<ScottK2> Cool.
<mhb> that's superb
<ScottK2> Those of us who haven't (raises hand) should also join the KDE team on alioth.
<mhb> jpatrick: you're close to winning my "Kubuntu Hero of the Year 2008" award
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: was thinking "is there a good debian-based kde distro out there?
<Hobbsee> which isn't kubuntu
<mhb> nope
<ScottK2> I don't think there is.
<mhb> which is why I'm still here :o)
 * ScottK2 too
<Hobbsee> pity
<jpatrick> ScottK2: I applied but they need to "know me better"
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: You're in the Debian KDE group, right?
<jpatrick> mhb: :) bit to early for that no?
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: yes
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: that doesn't mean i've run it though
<mhb> jpatrick: sure
<mhb> jpatrick: but you're in the lead now
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: No, but maybe you could do some vouching for jpatrick.
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> Sidux? MEPIS?
<Jucato> (just throwing in names...)
<ScottK2> MEPIS was Kubuntu based, right?  Then they switched?
<Jucato> Debian -> Ubuntu -> Debian
<Jucato> somehow they weren't happy with Ubuntu... don't know the details
<ScottK2> IIRC they were suprised that it wasn't completely painless to rebase themself on a new Ubuntu release.
<Jucato> I also thought that they based their first Ubuntu-based release on Dapper, and said they weren't satisfied with how frequent the updates/fixes were coming in...
 * Jucato shrugs
<mhb> hmm
<ScottK2> Hobbsee: Who is/are the people in charge of KDE in Debian?
<Hobbsee> er, those in #d-qt-kde
<Hobbsee> ie, ana, pusling
<Hobbsee> etc
<jpatrick> yeah, those
<ScottK2> Thanks
<ScottK2> So what is #debian-kde then?  Both channels exist.
<jpatrick> support
<jpatrick> ScottK2: https://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-kde/
<Hobbsee> i think that's old?
<ScottK2> Hmmm
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: got the list
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Thanks.
<mhb> Riddell: bug 175597 sounds like a pretty nasty one
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175597 in kdebase "KDE: Error - KIOExec: error messages when opening links from system menu" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175597
<mhb> basically the trash icon, the media link, all that cannot be selected via kickre
<mhb> kicker
 * ScottK2 just asked to join.
<Riddell> mhb: I've seen that, I tend to leave such issues to after feature freeze
<ScottK2> Hobbsee or Riddell: Either of you up for sponsoring a scribus merge?
<Hobbsee> no
<ScottK2> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> ScottK2: could do
 * ScottK2 wished the Tech Board would get on with it so maybe he could just upload it.
<ScottK2> Riddell: It's Bug #188266
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188266 in scribus "Please merge scribus 1.2.5.dfsg-5  (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188266
<ScottK2> I asked StevenK and he said I could take it.
<Riddell> ScottK2: uploaded
<ScottK2> Riddell: Thanks.  I looked earlier in the week and I think that was the last KDE merge for Main that was a new upstream release.
<Riddell> ScottK2: great!
<smarter> where can I find the latest version of kde.mk for kde4?
<Riddell> smarter: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde.mk
<mhb> Riddell: is there a way to mark bugs that badly need fixing?
<smarter> Riddell: thanks
<mhb> Riddell: marking them High?
<mhb> or is there a tag we use for stuff like this? regression maybe?
<smarter> Riddell: can I use /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/cdbs.mk with it?
<ScottK2> mhb: High is the normal way.
<Riddell> smarter: no grab cdbs.mk from current kde4libs
<mhb> ScottK2: but even high bugs get lost, especially when you're not subscribed to them
<smarter> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> mhb: yes, High
<ScottK2> mhb: Yes, so subscribe.
<mhb> it might be worth it to use tags for that, so even other people can find them
<ScottK2> We've got too many tags people ignore already.
<mhb> yep
<mhb> well, I'll tag them anyway, it makes it easier for me to find out what badly needs fixin
<ScottK2> My own little project right now it to make python-qt3 a sync from Debian.
<mhb> can aynone add tags to a bug report?
<ScottK2> AFAIK
<mhb> okies.
<mhb> thanks
<ScottK2> Riddell: I'm not seeng the Scribus upload?  Did you get a reject maybe?
<Riddell> worse..
<Riddell> "The program 'dput' is currently not installed."
<Riddell> ok, there it goes
<ScottK2> Thanks.
<sistpoty> hi, I've got a little problem: I've set a shortcut to launch konsole via kcontrol to <win+q>, which nowadays only works from time to time. Which package could I search bugs/report one for this?
<ScottK2> Hello sistpoty.
<sistpoty> hi ScottK2
<ScottK2> sistpoty: What happens when it doesn't work?
 * sistpoty tries
<sistpoty> ScottK2: nothing at all (at least not visibly)
<sistpoty> xev at least does show that I press some keys, so I guess it's not down in xorg
<ScottK2> sistpoty: Anything in .xsession-errors
<jpatrick> sistpoty: which over to KDE have we? :)
<ryanakca> another shortcut problem I've been noticing, ctrl-shift-w is supposed to close a konsole tab, but it makes kopete cycle between "Away" and "Online"
<fdoving>  /names
<fdoving> ops.
<ryanakca> (KDE4)
<sistpoty> ScottK2: yeah, I'll pastebin it
<fdoving> nixternal: nice blog. :)
<sistpoty> jpatrick: kde3 (hardy, seems not outdated yet, though I'm one day behind through mirror)
<sistpoty> ScottK2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4102/
<sistpoty> (beginning stripped)
 * ScottK2 isn't sure.  Looks around the room.
<jpatrick> ScottK2: woohoo, looks like we have acc3ss
<Jucato> I'm only sure about the issue with konsole and kopete. kopete's global shortcuts override any local app shortcuts
<ScottK2> jpatrick: Yep.  Now go fix sistpoty's problem....
<ScottK2> Yet another reason not to use kopete
<sistpoty> well, what package would take care for handling shortcuts in general? kicker? or kdelibs4c2a? something else? *g*
<Jucato> nah. they just need to choose more sensible shortcuts :)
<Jucato> hm. don't know about that :(
<sistpoty> the strange thing is, that it sometimes works and sometimes doesn't for different sessions, so it smells a little bit like a race, which I guess makes debugging it even harder :/
<sistpoty> bug #188385 reported, thanks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188385 in kdebase "custom shortcut for <win+q> works now only from time to time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188385
<mhb> sistpoty: is it a regression?
<mhb> sistpoty: has it worked better before?
<sistpoty> mhb: yes, it worked flawless since 1.2 (or s.th., don't remember that from almost 10 years ago) ;)
<mhb> sistpoty: well I mean last Kubuntu release for example
<sistpoty> even though it was a real pain to get shortcuts working back then
<mhb> did it work?
<sistpoty> mhb: it last worked flawless in gutsy
<mhb> hmm, interesting
<mhb> so it is a regression
<mhb> those are relatively easy to fix
<sistpoty> mhb: I'm not 100% sure if early hardy versions worked as well :/
<mhb> sistpoty: okay, thanks
<ScottK2> Someone have a minute to help me understand something between kde-guidance and python-qt3?
 * ryanakca wonders if he should refer ScottK2 to !ask ;)
<ScottK2> mumble
<ScottK2> Currently we "Move pyqtconfig.py to python-qt3, it is needed for mountconfig from kde-guidance", but near as I can tell, mountconfig doesn't use it.
<ScottK2> Moving that from the -dev package to -qt3 means that other stuff has to be merged instean of synced (I ran across this trying to update eric).
<ScottK2> So I'm trying to figure if it's really needed or not.
<Riddell> ScottK2: if it's not needed, that's all good
<ScottK2> Riddell: that's what I'm hoping.
<ScottK2> Anyone here running Hardy willing to run a test for me?
<ScottK2> I've got i386 debs prepared.
<smarter> ScottK2: sure
<nixternal> mornin'
<ryanakca> ScottK2: sure
 * claydoh just realized he has been using Kubuntu since the hoary preview 
<claydoh> which puts it almost to the longest use of an OS for me next to Win95/98
 * buz nods
<buz> but i have used 2K longer than that i believe
<buz> not by much though
<buz> actually scratch that, i've used freebsd on servers far longer than either :P
 * claydoh has never really felt 'second-class', but I chose Kubuntu partly because it wasn't as huge a thing as Ubuntu
<buz> well there certainly is not feature parity
<buz> but many of the features are rather useless to me so...
<claydoh> i don't really care about some of those
<ryanakca> hmm... *originally chose linux because it was a "challenge"*...
<buz> i chose linux because my 2K box blew up and i knew 2k would be EOL soon
<ryanakca> but all the devs strive to make it as user friendly as possible... and everything "just works" now a days
<buz> and i sure as hell did not wanna go XP
<claydoh> I chose linux after BeOS ceased to be viable option :)
<claydoh> and did not want to be pirating XP
<buz> oh i had access to school site license
<claydoh> tho i did purchase mandrake 7.2
<buz> only linux i ever purchased was suse 5.2
<claydoh> which somehow was worse than the free 7.0 cd I got from maximumlinux magazine
<buz> and a bunch of bsd cds
<buz> back when freebsd was useable
 * ScottK2 is back
<claydoh> I did buy a cheap suse, but don't remember which
<ScottK2> smarter and ryanakca: Give me a sec to post the debs
<claydoh> then I used some of the origianl 'alternative" and 'user-friendly ' distros (ELX and , um Redmondlinux)
<buz> redmondlinux??
<mhb> IMHO we need more bug triagers
<claydoh> then chose redmondlinux, nee Lycoris
<mhb> there's so many unconfirmed bugs out there
<mhb> we need people to sort them out and tell us "look, we really need this and that fixed, there's so many duplicates of that"
<mhb> hardly anyone is doing that, is he?
<ScottK2> Someone ought to talk to bdmurray then about how it can be better focused.  Maybe ask him for a KDE bug day.
<buz> how can i see bugs relating to kubuntu specifically?
<mhb> buz: bugs reported to KDE packages are kubuntu's
<mhb> buz: also kubuntu-meta is a meta-package for all Kubuntu bugs
<buz> does that aggregate kde bugs?
<mhb> no
<mhb> just our
<mhb> we need people that sort them, find the ones that we have created and tell us to go fix them
<claydoh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage <-- is this good info?
<claydoh> I have done a small amount of duplicate-marking, but not much else
<mhb> yes
<jpatrick> claydoh: http://tinyurl.com/33c988
 * buz looks at some of the new bugs
<claydoh> nice, thanks
<ScottK2> Riddell: I'm going to need another Scribus upload once I figure it out.  It FTBFS on AMD64.
<buz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/157875 that one has been bugging me for a while
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157875 in kubuntu-meta "KDE will not show media on the deskop that was inserted before KDE init" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhb> buz: ah, no wonder I find that report familiar
<buz> i think it applies to kde4.0 as well
<nixternal> ScottK2: gotta amd64 box to build it on? if not I can test build it here for you
<ScottK2> nixternal: I don't.
<nixternal> link me to a .dsc if possible and I will do an amd64 test if you need it
<ScottK2> nixternal: Should Scribus be stuffing things in /usr/lib64 or /usr/lib?
<ScottK2> nixternal: Will do.  Thanks.
<ScottK2> The problem is it's putting stuff in /usr/lib64 and then installing from usr/lib and not, of course, finding it.
<nixternal> I do know it tends to look for stuff in /usr/lib64 when it was moved to /usr/lib by us
<ScottK2> So we want it to land in /usr/lib, right?
<nixternal> it not necessarity being scribus, but other 64bit packages in building
<nixternal> I can't remember the whole thing exactly to be honest... but it was communicated recently about some lib changes
<ScottK2> Anyone?  Riddell?
<Riddell> ScottK2: usr/lib
<ScottK2> Riddell: Thanks.  I'll go figure how to shove it in there.
<Riddell> ScottK2: I can give you ssh access to my amd64 too if you need it
<Riddell> nixternal: "apart" is quite different from "a part"
<ScottK2> Riddell: Thanks.  I hope this'll be easy.
<nixternal> apart as in separated, a part as in did you buy a part for your car
<nixternal> did I fubar 'apart' somewhere?
<Riddell> nixternal: your blog, I'm pretty sure that should be "a part"
 * nixternal looks
<buz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/163685 ever seen an os do that? i dont think its even possible
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163685 in kubuntu-meta "PS2 connectors not compatible with "Live" operation" [Undecided,New]
<nixternal> Riddell: thanks, fixed it...if you were speaking about the ShipIt paragraph of course
<smarter> Any MOTU here willing to review my package of the Bespin Qt4 style? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin thanks ;)
<nixternal> how much money do you have?
<nixternal> I am looking at it now smarter :)
<smarter> nixternal: thanks ;)
<ScottK2> smarter and ryanakca: The .debs are at http://www.kitterman.com/test/ - Please install those and then see if the kde-guidance mountconfig works.  They've got a lower version number than the current Hardy packages, so you'll be able to just 'upgrade' back to the official debs when we're done
<smarter> ScottK2: works fine here
<ScottK2> smarter: Thanks
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Are you testing this?
<ScottK2> nixternal: How are you with CMake?
<nixternal> depends I guess...I can fix it after playing with it, or breaking it :)
<ScottK2> Scribus 'improved' their build system with the new release.
<ScottK2> I'm not sure if it's better to force config to shove the build into /usr/lib or to mv it there after the build in debian/rules.
<nixternal> well, scribus can't be the only package we have to pushes stuff into /usr/lib
<nixternal> s/to/that
<nixternal> with KDE 4, we install libs to the lib directory
<ScottK2> Would you be willing to look at the current Hardy source package and look at CMakeLists.txt and offer an opinion?
<ScottK2> nixternal: ^^^
<nixternal> ScottK2: sure
<ScottK2> nixternal: Thanks
<smarter> nixternal: did you had time to look at my kde4-style-bespin package?
<nixternal> building it now
<nixternal> in pbuilder
<nixternal> I built it once and tested it...it does everything it is supposed to...so after this pbuilder build, I will upload it, unless of course it fails in pbuilder :)
<smarter> nixternal: cool :)
<ScottK2> ryanakca: You there?
<mendred> hi i was thinking of updating my gutsy install to current hardy..is there anything majorly broken in the repos currently ?
<ryanakca> ScottK2: back, sorry
<ryanakca> ScottK2: *tests*
<ScottK2> ryanakca: No problem.  Thanks
<ryanakca> What do you want me to test exactly?
<mhb> mendred: no
<ScottK2> mendred: Wrong question.  If if there isn't now, there's no guarantee there won't be tomorrow.
<mhb> mendred: but who knows... perhaps you uncover something
<mendred> hehe...if its tomorrow i can handle it
<mendred> after i do the update
<nixternal> smarter: uploaded! thanks
<mendred> thanks for the info
<smarter> nixternal: thank you too :)
<nixternal> no problemo
<ryanakca> ScottK2: wget all the .debs, dpkg -i and then?
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Install the .debs at http://www.kitterman.com/test/
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Then see if mountconfig in kde-guidance works.
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Yes
<ryanakca> ScottK2: sorry, my dads bugging me to leave, mind if I test in a couple hours, if you haven't already uploaded?
<smarter> nixternal: I've also packaged the kepas plasmoid if you're interested ;) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kepas
<ScottK2> ryanakca: No problem
<ScottK2> smarter: You still around
<smarter> ScottK2: yep
<ScottK2> smarter: Have you still got those packages installed?
<nixternal> ScottK2: scribus or scribus-ng?
<ScottK2> nixternal: scribus
<nixternal> k
<smarter> ScottK2: yes
<nixternal> 1.3.3.10.dfsg~svn20071109-1ubuntu1
<nixternal> ScottK2: ^^?
<ScottK2> smarter: remove python-qt-dev and then see if mountconfig still works
<ScottK2> nixternal: 1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu1
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> where is that source located?
<ScottK2> Launchpad
<nixternal> roger
<smarter> ScottK2: doesn't work: "ImportError: No module named pyqtconfig"
<ScottK2> smarter: OK.  Thanks.  I guess we still need it.
<ScottK2> smarter: That's all I need then.
<ScottK2> ryanakca: No further testing needed.
<jjesse> hello
<ScottK2> jjesse: Hello
<jjesse> hello ScottK2
<ScottK2> nixternal: The other weird thing is it build on ia64, but not AMD64
<nixternal> lovely
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<soldierboy> Am I able to ask support questions in here when it couldn't be solved by other channels?
<coreymon77> the general rule here is no support
<coreymon77> but i dont know
<ScottK2> Welcome back nixternal.
<ScottK2> nixternal: Did you get a chance to look at scribus?
<nixternal> I am looking at it right now, and as a matter of fact, it just blew up at 57%
<nixternal> Comcast stopped by to work on the cable boxes out back, so I went ahead and disconnected until they finished their work
<ScottK2> Cool
<nixternal> hrmm, gcc segfaulted
<ScottK2> Yummy.
<nixternal> ScottK2: this is interesting..it builds fine on i386
<nixternal> on amd64 it crashes, or shall I say that GCC gives and internal compile error: Segmentation Fault in various locations on adm64
<nixternal> hrmm, wonder if the latest gcc updates are borked?
<ScottK2> Well it's built find on the buildd for AMD64
<nixternal> I thought it didn't
<ScottK2> nixternal: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11733137/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.scribus_1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ScottK2> It got through the compiling.  It was installing the bits in the package that failed
<ScottK2> So your GGC segfault is something that didn't happen on the buildd
<nixternal> I am going to build in pbuilder, but doing debuild -nc wouldn't build it
<ScottK2> Thanks
<mhb> is there an (emerging) media player for KDE4's konqueror?
<mhb> for the videos embedded in websites
<Nightrose> dragon player resently got a kpart
<Nightrose> if that is what you mean
<nixternal> what do we use now? kmplayer?
<nixternal> for KDE 3 that is
<mhb> yes
<mhb> Nightrose: which means that it can be embedded in konqueror via voodoo or that building it will make the videos run OOTB?
<Nightrose> well if I am not mistaken dragon player should be able to do that
<mhb> Nightrose: I hope you're not mistaken :o)
<Nightrose> mhb: no idea - best ask eean (he is the developer now - was formerly known as codeine)
 * mhb is going to test it
<Nightrose> and besides: there is no video player besides dragon player for kde4 so far
<smarter> there's smplayer and vlc which are in Qt4
<mhb> Nightrose: I just built kmplayer from extragear
<mhb> not that it works :o)
<jpatrick> Nightrose: and there's kplayer too
<Nightrose> jpatrick: ported to kde 4? last I talked to eean about it he said dragon player was the only one so far
<mhb> I think he meant the only one using the phonon backend
<mhb> perhaps.
<mhb> kplayer is in KDE4, but it uses mplayer, it seems.
<ScottK2> nixternal: How's it looking?
<nixternal> bombed the same place as you in pbuilder
<nixternal> I wonder why it won't build on my box though
<nixternal> I need a coding project or I am going to go insane I think
<ScottK2> nixternal: Wanna try the ruby/bdb one I had yesterday?  It's an API migration thing I'm pretty sure, but you may get to play with pthreads.
<nixternal> no thanks...would like to code around somethng I at least like and understand right now :)
<nixternal> and *ruby* doesn't fall into either of those categories :)
<ScottK2> The coding isn't actually in Ruby, it's Ruby bindings for libdb.  Coding is in C or C++
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> shouldn't I at least understand Ruby though?
<nixternal> or at least the problem at hand
<nixternal> ruby shouldn't be to difficult to learn...my buddy learned it fairly quick actually, and he has never written 1 line of code his entire 30+ years on this earth
<ScottK2> No need for Ruby.  You just run the Ruby examples to see if you integrated it right
<nixternal> is there a link to further info for the job at hand at all?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey, DJMattRicks is okay about us using that wallpaper
<ScottK2> Get the source package for libdb4.3-ruby
<_StefanS_> kwwii: just got a note on deviantart
<nixternal> -ruby1.8
<ScottK2> -ruby1.8 is the binary
<nixternal> correct
<mhb> _StefanS_: meaning? he allows us to commercially use it?
<_StefanS_> mhb: in kubuntu, yes.
<ScottK2> nixternal: Then anywhere is says 4.3, you change it to 4.6.
<ScottK2> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54540/ for how you test it.
<ScottK2> nixternal: Without modification, it'll hang on the ruby txn.rb test.
<nixternal> OK, that kind of lost me...explain why you need to go through the 4.3 package, and s/4.3/4.6 when there is a 4.6 package?
<ScottK2> The 4.6 package I made doesn't work.  I can give you that, but it's just about as fast for you to 4.3/3.6 yourself
<nixternal> gotcha
<ScottK2> It works for everything but that transaction test
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you upload that kwin-style-crystal patch i did ?
<nixternal> so I am guessng I should change '#if BDB_VERSION >= 40300' to '#if BDB_VERSION >= 40600' and so forth?
<ScottK2> Yes.
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> oh well, nothing to lose I guess, sounds easy enough
<ScottK2> That I could do.
<ScottK2> The tricky part is when you get into the API migration.  That's where I got lost
<ScottK2> nixternal: Look in docs/ref/upgrade.4.5 for the relevant API discussions (doesn't work with 4.5 either)
<nixternal> OK, I don't see that upgrade.4.5 in docs
<nixternal> I don't see ref
 * ScottK2 looks again
<ScottK2> nixternal: That's 'cause I'm a muppet
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK2> nixternal: Sorry.  That's from the db docs.
<nixternal> where do I get those from?
<ScottK2> apt-get source db
<nixternal> roger that
<ScottK2> Current db is db4.6
<nixternal> holy smokes man
<nixternal> there is a ton of work with this
<ScottK2> You said you wanted a project
<ScottK2> It'll help us kill off dbd 4.2/3/4 for Hardy and be a major help with a Lenny release goal if we can get this done
<Riddell> libdb?
<Riddell> has kbabel been fixed in that respect?
<dasKreech> nixternal: How many people got shot in Chicago?
<Riddell> erm..
<dasKreech> Yahoo was flashing something about a shooting spree in Chicago
 * ScottK2 is fairly sure the answer is not so many considering the number of people that live there.
<Buzz_> i hope you will forgive me for saying, but I do not think the new hardy kubuntu wallpaper is a great choice for a default. It is very busy, and giev s a look/feel  (imho) to a time where people used to use backgrounds like this on webpages.
<Buzz_> it is a beautiful image.. but as a wallpaper? I think it would make a good "optional" one. but
<Riddell> Buzz_: it's what happens when nobody makes a decision on artwork, me and kwwii just pick something that looks nice and wait for people to complain
<Riddell> I think it's nice but I agree it's more distracting than it should be
<Riddell> so find us something better
<Riddell> and we'll ponder it
<Buzz_> i thought there was an artwork team ? i mean, im not the best graphics person ;-)
<ScottK2> Buzz_: Welcome to the team
<Buzz_> im a boring, gradient with a simple watermarked logo type person :-)
<Buzz_> when it comes to a background.
<Buzz_> ScottK: hah ;-)
<dasKreech> Buzz_: Make it look nice and gradiented enough and welcome to the art team
<nixternal> ScottK2: ya, that is totally beyond me
<nixternal> dasKreech: quite a few people were shot and killed from what I can hear on TV from my desk
<ScottK2> nixternal: OK.  Me too.
<Buzz_> dasKreech: i actually really like the gutsy artwork ;-)
<nixternal> dasKreech: it happened at the mall by my brother's house
<nixternal> dasKreech: 5 women were shot and killed
<dasKreech> That's bad.
<dasKreech> random or not?
<nixternal> they don't know yet, they are looking for the gunman
<dasKreech> Wait a mall and he got away?
<nixternal> well it was one of those strip malls
<dasKreech> ok
<nixternal> ScottK2: OK, what exactly changed since the previous version of Scribus? There is nothing that sticks out and smacks me with a "here you goofball, don't set me like this" or "don't install me here after the fact"
<ScottK2> nixternal: It looks like they are dealing with 64 bit arch different in CMakeLists.txt
<nixternal> well, with debuild -nc, it installs to debian/scribus/usr/lib64/scribus/
<ScottK2> nixternal: I'm inclined to just [ -e '/usr/lib64' ] ; cp -R /usr/lib64/* /usr/lib or something like that
<nixternal> hrmm
<ScottK2> That's where it went on the buildd too.
<nixternal> in rules I see:  chmod 755 $(INSTALL_DIR)/usr/lib/scribus/plugins/*.so
<nixternal> that would be a problem since there is nothing in usr/lib
<ScottK2> That's where it died
<ScottK2> all the /usr/lib64 stuff needs to go to /usr/lib
<nixternal> ScottK2: that's exactly what the old package installs to
<nixternal> it is a direct copy from /usr/lib64 to /usr/lib
<nixternal> I just installed it on a fresh hardy desktop install
<nixternal> and all of the same exact files are located in /usr/lib/scribus/ and /usr/lib64/scribus
<ScottK2> nixternal: Let me look at debian/rules again.  I'm kind of multi-tasking here
<nixternal> and doing a du on both directories, all the numbers are equal
<ScottK2> I think some of their Cmake magic has fubarred this up
<nixternal> ya
<ScottK2> But I think rather than mess with the upstream build system, it's better to just shove it where we want it with debian/rules
<Nightrose> *rofl* @ picture for flash in the release announcement for alpha 4
<Buzz_> Riddell: i did have a nice idea for a background. i just tried drawing it but my art skills. something like a light blue to darker blue gradient vertically, and then a mountain range sillouette as a transparency mask, so that there are different levels of opaqueness. like this http://optics.kulgun.net/Blue-Mountains/blue-mountain1.jpg but more artificial
<Buzz_> Riddell: i can show you something i just made if you want though.
<mhb> Buzz_: we're coders, we cannot really decide whether an idea is good or not...
<ScottK2> nixternal: I'm trying something here.  If it doesn't mess up when I build it, I'd like for you to give it a shot.
<mhb> Buzz_: we can decide whether a wallpaper is shiny enough or not :o)
<dasKreech> Buzz_: are those my blue mountains?
<Buzz_> should get some demo sceners to do something. i asked for a logo recently from a demo scener and he came up with : http://images.romkids.org/exo_update.jpg
<Buzz_> dasKreech: ?
<dasKreech> The view from my uncle's house looks a lot like that picture in the evening
<Buzz_> aah
<dasKreech> We have a set of mountains here named the Blue Mountains
<nixternal> roger that ScottK2
<dasKreech> I should do what to ScottK2 nixternal ?
<ScottK2> dasKreech: How's your C?
<dasKreech> ah
<dasKreech> b right back :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> that good
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-03
<ScottK2> nixternal: Gotta run out for a while. scribus is still building.  I'll ping you when I have something
<nixternal> OK, I should be around for a bit...doing some book writing right now
 * dasKreech peeks over nixternal's e-shoulder
<tekteen> I was wondering if kubuntu is also going to have a frontend for .apt files <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThirdPartyApt?highlight=(apt)>
 * ScottK2 hopes not
<tekteen> why
<tekteen> ScottK2: why?
<nixternal> security issues
<dasKreech> !find libspectre hardy
<ubotu> Package/file libspectre does not exist in hardy
<nixternal> giving something like this to a user who doesn't no any better, makes it that much easier for that new user to add a 3rd party repo that is dangerous
<tekteen> nixternal: true. But I think that the functionality is more important. Any way this is no different then someone telling someone how to add it themselves
<tekteen> This way it is more professional
<nixternal> well, if there is a .deb file easily available, all a person has to do is click on the link and they will be asked, do you want to save or do you want to install...
<tekteen> that does not have updates
<nixternal> there is no need for 3rd party repos imho
<tekteen> imho?
<nixternal> how many 3rd party repos are out there that people really need to have?
<nixternal> in my honest opinion
<tekteen> I like medibuntu
<tekteen> Also the wine one is good
<tekteen> And it seems that there would be more of them for more specific purposes
<nixternal> the wine one was only good for a while because we had some slowness development wise on our part, but you see that guy \sh_away up top in the user list for this page, he is back and stronger than ever, which now makes the wine repo obsolete :)
<tekteen> ok
<nixternal> if applications are good enough to really be packaged and distributed, they should have no problem getting them into a distro officially, so they wouldnn't need a third party repo
<nixternal> for typical users, they will not have a need really for 3rd party repos..I would have to see a very strong user case supporting otherwise
<tekteen> I still think we should give the option
<nixternal> Installing a third party Apt repository is too hard.  <- first sentence in that spec
<nixternal> tells me it was written a while ago
<nosrednaekim> hah
<nixternal> with the documentation available, there should be no reason for the creation of an application to add one line to a file...my opinion though
<tekteen> again I want it to look more professional
<nixternal> well, it looks professional in Adept and Synaptic
<tekteen> We also do not want to fall (more?) behind compared to ubuntu.
<nixternal> having someone click on a link and having it automatically do something for user who doesn't know any better, is the reason Microsoft is dealing with viruses, spyware, malware, tupperware, and have no underware :p
<tekteen> lol
<nixternal> screw ubuntu and falling behind..I am sick of hearing about that
<Nightrose> tekteen: not everything ubuntu does need to be done for kubuntu...
<nixternal> actually, adding a repo in adept is easier than it is in synaptic last I heard
<nixternal> but I don't use any of those
<Nightrose> especially if it is a bad idea in the first place
<nixternal> cli is much quicker :)
<tekteen> I do not know how to use adept
<nixternal> ya, and I guarantee Ubuntu isn't doing it anyways
<Nightrose> it is very easy in adept now
<tekteen> never used it
<Nightrose> well then let me tell you: it is easy ;-)
<tekteen> ok
<dasKreech> tekteen: how can you say we need more apps if you don't know the ones we have?
<nixternal> not as easy as 'copy link' then 'sudo emacs /etc/apt/sources.list' then paste where I want it and then C-x C-s :p
<tekteen> I guess you have a point there
<nixternal> or is it f
<nixternal> damn, i forgot
<nixternal> x s
<nixternal> ya, that's it
<dasKreech> nixternal: learn to use cat :)
<tekteen> So far you have convinced me. There is one more thing left. Kubuntu will be incompatible with the file type
<nixternal> or just do:
<tekteen> ubuntu will be
<nixternal> echo "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted universe multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nightrose> tekteen: according to nixternal it is highly unlikely ubuntu will be
<nixternal> what file type are we talking about?
<Nightrose> nixternal: the apt thingy
<nixternal> I forget what it is called and I closed out that wiki page
<tekteen> Developers are going to have issues if the need to give ubuntu packages and only parts of ubuntu use .apt files
<nixternal> found it
<tekteen> Nightrose: ubuntu is not going to be doing it?
<Nightrose> tekteen: I said it is unlikely according to nixternal
<Nightrose> and I trust him there
<tekteen> ok
<nixternal> holy smokes, Scott Richie of UNIX fame is the drafter of that spec :)
<tekteen> ?
<Nightrose> hehe well at the time of "copy that line into your sources.list" it made sense...
<Nightrose> more than it does now
<nixternal> there is no way in hell that Ubuntu would adopt this, especially after the HUGE complaints of "not supporting issues caused by 3rd party repos" last year
<blizzzek> gn8
<nixternal> ahh, if you read Scott Ritchie's wiki page, the drafter of the spec, he would like to revive the idea as it is from Dapper
<nixternal> Jerome hasn't worked on it in a long time and can't do the code work anymore
<nixternal> so something tells me this is a stale spec with comments keeping the date on the bottom of the page recent
<nixternal> tekteen: I can honestly say that Ubuntu is going to be following that specification. There is definitely no code activity, and if there is, it isn't located any place readily available for review, and there hasn't been one comment on the spec from any TB/Canonical members at all
<nixternal> the spec was created in 2006, then 1 year, 7 months, and 2 weeks later, Scott Ritchie decided he would like to work on by making himself the drafter and having Jerome as the approver, with nobody as an assignee..that typically means, it isn't going anywhere fast
 * Nightrose thinks nixternal missed a "not" in that first sentence ;-)
<nixternal> Nightrose: good catch
<tekteen> nixternal: ok
<nixternal> Ubuntu is NOT going to be following that specification :)
<crimsun> nixternal: err, surely you didn't mistake Scott for Dennis?
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nixternal> Implementation: Needs Infrastructure
<nixternal> crimsun: I did
<crimsun> Scott is considerably younger, at least in appearance at UDS-Boston, than Dennis.
<nixternal> my buddy is Scott Richie
<nixternal> but this Scott is Ritchie
<nixternal> and I got excited with my funny bone :p
<crimsun> we're talking a couple generations difference
<nixternal> just a couple
<nixternal> and here is the funny part...when I worked for AT&T, you better know who Dennis, Doug, and Ken are, otherwise you will fail the employee tests they always sneak in
<crimsun> thankfully I don't know who any of 'em are.
<crimsun> are/is*
<nixternal> they are the 3 at&t employees who created unix
<crimsun> what's unix?
<dasKreech> hi hunger
<nixternal> unix is the NT kernel
<nixternal> now it is what controls the mouse in vista
<crimsun> I knew you'd know all about vista.
<crimsun> :=)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I am using it right now in order to help with writing the "Official Ubuntu Book"
<ryanakca> hehe
<nixternal> we are required to write it in Microsoft Word
<nixternal> makes me dislike the book even more
<ryanakca> lol...
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: writing the kubuntu chapter?
<nixternal> and the entire chapter is "LTSP" which isn't even a part of Edubuntu
 * ryanakca wonders if any open source projects typeset their printed books with LaTeX
<nixternal> I am writing/rewriting the Edubuntu chapter of all chapters
<ryanakca> why?!?
<dasKreech> nixternal: what? LTSP always gets installed with Edubuntu
<nixternal> seeing as I created a big majority of their documentation a couple of years ago, I was "highly recommended" by mako
<nixternal> dasKreech: not any more
<nixternal> Edubuntu is going to be an add-on CD for Ubuntu
<nixternal> LTSP will be a part of the Ubuntu Alternative CD
<vorian> wazzup!
<ryanakca> hey vorian
<nixternal> wasabi vorian
<vorian> howdy ryanakca, nixternal
<vorian> congrats btw :)
<nixternal> umm, me or ryanakca? and if so, for what?
<ryanakca> nixternal: I don't know
<vorian> sorry
<vorian> congrats nixternal on your election
<ryanakca> nixternal: I haven't done anything noteworthy lately :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: heh, didn't know if you became president again
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> ryanakca: like I have? all I do is upset people obviously
<nixternal> vorian: ahh, thanks
<ryanakca> oooh, contest closed 55 minutes
 * ryanakca checks the mockups
<vorian> It's been a crazy week
<ryanakca> append ago to that minutes line
<nixternal> heh
<ryanakca> nixternal: you win, congratulations :D
<nixternal> hhahahaha
<nixternal> umm, no votes or what?
<nixternal> plus, I think we need a real "artist" to work on a mockup
 * dasKreech blames nixternal
<ryanakca> nixternal: well... we haven't had any mockups in a week... since we last talked about it... the only mockup other than yours is a copy of the Ubuntu site in blue
<nixternal> dasKreech: you don't have to blame me anymore, it just comes naturally now
<ryanakca> ... which we were informed wasn't desired even before the beginning of the contest
<ryanakca> nixternal: do you know any?
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> k to the w to the w to the i to the i
<ryanakca> lol
<vorian> hehe
<dasKreech> nixternal: I've started listening to Lupe Fiasco. He's really good
 * ryanakca wonders if we should ping k^w^w^i^i to ask him for a mockup, and act as if he submitted it before the contest ending...
<nixternal> lol
<ryanakca> kwwii: ?
<vorian> I packaged a nifty little ditty called Lemon POS.
<vorian> its a point of sale frontend
<ryanakca> kwwii: since you're the only real artist we know, if you wanted to submit a mockup or two for the website some time this week, we'll act as if you submitted it before the contest end :)
<nixternal> you gotta love IP recording in wordpress
<nixternal> when you get those "Anonymous" posts, it is easy to find them on IRC
<ryanakca> lol
<vorian> hehe
<ryanakca>  /who i.p.ad.dress
<ryanakca> ?
<vorian> most of the anonymous posts were mine
 * vorian hides
 * ryanakca wonders how he could s/~ryan@d235-228-172.home1.cgocable.net/~ryan@ryanak.ca/
<nixternal> no, but you can easily figure them out when their distro is also attached to their comment
<ryanakca> nixternal: you have upload/sponsor/maintainer access to Debian?
<nixternal> maintainer yes, upload depends, and sponsor no
<nixternal> so, that means I am not a DD, in which you are looking for :)
<ryanakca> any idler in here have sponsor access/perms / is a DD ?
<ScottK2> nixternal: My debian/rules change worked on i386 for scribus.  I'll have a .dsc for you in a moment.
<nixternal> thanks for the warning
<nixternal> guess that means I need to reboot from vista into kubuntu :p
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> just when I was having fun doing a disk defrag
<nixternal> ooh, I heard 'open source' on tv
 * nixternal goes and see
<nixternal> s
<nixternal> EWW!
<nixternal> OPEN SORES! yuck
<ryanakca> hmm... one thing about Vista that I dislike is having to hit 'Alt' to see the apps menubar
<nosrednaekim> lol!
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> that's how you see the menubar? I will be damn
<nixternal> I thought it was the new thing to just keep clicking color icons that mean absolutely nothing until you find what you are looking for
<ryanakca> hehe
<nixternal> HOLY SMOKES MICROSOFT RIPPED OFF KONQI!
<ScottK2> nixternal: http://www.kitterman.com/test/scribus_1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu2.dsc
<ryanakca> whadda?!?
<nixternal> who has Office 2007 on their machine?
<nosrednaekim> eh?
<ryanakca> My mom's does, why?
<nixternal> go into an Office 2007 app and hit alt, you will see what happens
<ryanakca> okies, /me runs up to check
<nixternal> ScottK2: rebooting into kubuntu now
<ryanakca> nixternal: alt, and then letter to select option?
<nixternal> just tap alt
<nixternal> you get those similar little squares with the letters in them like you do with Konqi when you tap the ctrl key
<ryanakca> did, and then a letter to select the menubar's submenu showed up...
<ryanakca> yeah
<nixternal> that was never like that before
<nosrednaekim> menubar--- submenu? what?
<nixternal> well <0ffice 2007
<nixternal> today was the first time I used 2007
<nixternal> err, really used 2007
<ryanakca> my mom swears by it...
<ryanakca> sadly...
<nixternal> she needs to be popped one, along with jjesse...ribbon lovers!
<dasKreech> My mom swears at it
<ryanakca> lol
<dasKreech> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<ryanakca> oooh, free money?
<nixternal> I do think that Vista > OS X
 * ryanakca is saving up to buy a coffee grinder... Mazzer Mini ;)... and then I'm saving up for Uni...
<mhb> much like 3 > 3i
<nixternal> I have a brand new Mac Pro, and I haven't even booted it up in 2 weeks
<nixternal> OS X is the most annoying OS ever
<ryanakca> OS X... never used. Vista? I only use it when I have to fix my mom's computer.
<mhb> say what?
<mhb> it's pretty cool, IMHO.
<nixternal> crack is cool, os x isn't
<dasKreech> mhb: What if i=0 ?
<vorian> bahaha
 * ryanakca debates between doing some bzflag server admin work and C++
<mhb> I mean it's still proprietary, but you can connect via ssh to your linux out-of-the-box
<nixternal> when I click a RED X, I expect it to close out the app, not shrink it and bounce it at the bottom of the screen
<vorian> hahaha
<ryanakca> lol
<vorian> mac os - liger
<vorian> that's next, mark my words
<mhb> nixternal: I could hear the Windows user on Linux
<ryanakca> hmm... one of my favorite keyboard shortcuts has to be ctrl-alt-esc
<mhb> nixternal: "when I double click the icon I expect it not to open twice!"
<nixternal> mhb: no, hear this! and Vista and OS X stink because they don't have a bouncing icon to notify me that something is happening :p
<ryanakca> ... except that that prehistoric skull & cross-bones really needs a make-over
<nixternal> who uses icons anyways? :)
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: ha.... thought I recognized you :)
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: wadda?
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: bzFlag
<ryanakca> lol
 * ryanakca runs the bzflag servers on bzfmaps.net from port 6200 to 6300 ;)
<mhb> nixternal: but I have never run Vista, I cannot compare.
<mhb> nixternal: every OS has some cool stuff
<nixternal> that it does
<dasKreech> vorian: I was going for macOSX Cheetara
<mhb> nixternal: for example the composite char input on OS X is awesome
<nixternal> OS X has a bit more of a prestigious look to it honestly
<vorian> ^5 dasKreech, that's a winner :)
<nixternal> but usability is garbage
<mhb> when you press say ", the cursor turns yellow and you see what accent you typed
<mhb> " as in ö as in Böhm
<mhb> hard to appreciate when you're named John Smith, I guess :o)
<nixternal> or Rich Johnson :p
<dasKreech> he is giving out money!!
 * nixternal lost his money card today for real though
<nixternal> so I can't give out anything
<nixternal> not until next week at least :)
<ryanakca> lol
<mhb> nixternal: also try launching their "system preferences" and using the quick search
<nixternal> their system preferences look like our system settings
<ryanakca> mhb: I do wish we had that in KDE... the "o for ö, 'e for é, etc.
<nixternal> or our system settings look like their system preferences
<Jucato> the latter...
<mhb> nixternal: that is one fancy effect, also they have the keywords worked out really well, so you can input "change the background" and it shows which module to click
<ryanakca> mhb: I ended up creating my own keyboard layout... instead of having to relearn a whole new layout for french dvorak, I just added a pile of deadkeys to the english layout
 * Jucato wonders why he butt in.. goes back to be.d...
<mhb> ryanakca: well we do have keyboards that can combine those chars
<mhb> ryanakca: like mine (Czech), can do the composite input, but it is not visible
<ryanakca> mhb: like you have a keyboard with keys dedicated solely to 'é' or 'ö' or something?
<mhb> ryanakca: nope
<mhb> ryanakca: just have that " sign and standard o,u,a,e,i
<ryanakca> mhb: yeah, well, thats what I did to the dvorak layout... alt-"-[aoeui], etc.
<mhb> ah.
<ryanakca> like, the Dvorak-fr layout ( http://www.algo.be/ergo/imprime/dvorak-fr.pdf ) looks nothing like the Standard Dvorak layout...
 * ryanakca considers publishing his layout to planet or contributing it to X11
<mhb> ryanakca: that is logical, because the layout is based on character frequency
<ryanakca> not that X11 would take it ;)
<nixternal> I could never in my life figure out how to do those characters...I always copied and pasted them, or did "Insert Symbol" :)
<mhb> ryanakca: which is different in English and French
<ryanakca> mhb: yeah, but then I'd have to use three layouts... qwerty at school since they wont let me use Dvorak, then Dvorak-en and Dvorak-fr at home.
<ryanakca> Two is challenging enough... my qwerty skills plumetted now that I use Dvorak
<dasKreech> mhb: can't we do that with descriptions?
<ryanakca> nixternal: you use dvorak or qwerty?
<nixternal> qwerty
<nixternal> I have used it for almost 30 years, I can't even try something else
<dasKreech> Yeah there was some dvorak hate at the release party :)
<ScottK2> nixternal: Scribus building OK?
<nixternal> and I am not into that "you can teach an old dog new tricks"
<nixternal> ScottK2: 56%
<ScottK2> Cool
<nixternal> err, 54%
<ryanakca> heh, 30 years, I guess its ingrained too deeply into you to change
 * ScottK2 goes back to the movie with the kids.
 * nixternal has the dog show on
<dasKreech> old dogs?
<nixternal> ya
<dasKreech> doing new tricks?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> old dogs do old tricks
<nixternal> sit, laydown, rollover, play dead
<nixternal> oh wait, he is to old, so he isn't playing dead
<nosrednaekim> haha
<ryanakca> lol
<mhb> la petite mort
<mhb> that's what I should be doing right now
<mhb> curse this emotional instability
 * ryanakca cracks open Accelerated C++ and tries to stop procrastinating
<ryanakca> mhb: lol
 * ryanakca pulls out comfy feather bed and a feather pillow and pushes mhb into it
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm in it, it's the emotional instability (also known as "I'm down") that keeps me awake
<ryanakca> ah, bummer
<nixternal> I have a dream!
<nixternal> it is to create a groovy app from scratch
<nosrednaekim> to do what?
<nixternal> however I have a block! I have no idea what that app is :)
 * Jucato refills nixternal's meds
<nixternal> ya, I am totally out
<nosrednaekim> I want a pictureflow kioslave!
<nixternal> ran out this morning
<ryanakca> hmm...
<nixternal> that would be kool nosrednaekim
<ryanakca> nixternal: you could finish writing/porting KCipher to C++/KDE4/Qt4 for me if you want :)
<nixternal> I actually wrote a little python app that did picture flow of whatever images I told it to use
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I want a systemsettings module that launches external apps!
<nixternal> wth is KCipher?
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: really? could I have the code?
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: not right now, it is GPL vDeleted
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<nixternal> it wasn't much of an app actually
<nixternal> 50 lines of code maybe
<nixternal> Python
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol, its a little educational app... I'm trying to do something similar to Kalzium... Basically, it teaches people about historic ciphers...
<nixternal> I was messing around with trying to learn Python
 * dasKreech puts Jucato to bed
 * Jucato goes to bed
<nosrednaekim> yeah.... I wanted to build something to do that.... didn't really try very hard to figure it out though
<ryanakca> select the cipher, input, and it outputs, I'm also looking at having a small dictionarry/encyclopedia plugin (thats the part similar to Kalzium) that gives a brief history of the cipher
<nixternal> oh shoot, I didn't even see Jucato hiding amongst us slackers :)
<ryanakca> night Jucato
 * Jucato keeps a low profile
<dasKreech> nixternal: gardenSkape
<Jucato> ryanakca: it's actually 09:36... but I woke up very early soooo... :)
<nixternal> why does that sound familiar dasKreech?
<dasKreech> Jucato: don't gz your .profile that makes it useless
<ryanakca> Jucato: AM?
<Jucato> ryanakca: yeah
<dasKreech> nixternal: cool app from skratch :)
<ryanakca> lol, early being? 11 last night, after an hour sleep?
<nixternal> but the name sounds very familiar
<Jucato> woke up at 5:00 AM... too early for me :P
<ryanakca> lol
<dasKreech> nixternal: you made it I think
<nixternal> was that you and I talking about that like 20 years ago?
<dasKreech> yes
<nixternal> ahh, OK..I couldn't remember
 * ryanakca feels young... 20 years ago?!?
<nixternal> took way to many drugs this week
<dasKreech> ryanakca: the drugs and liker age him beyond us mortal
<dasKreech> +a
<dasKreech> -a+s
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> bbiaf, going to go eat some musical fruit
 * ryanakca goes to get a glass of water and really gets to C++
 * dasKreech goes back to jot notes on moinmoin and gardensKape
<dasKreech> Jucato: still not sleeping?
<ryanakca> nixternal: heh, shooting in Chicago? *keeps listening to the news on BBC Radio2*
<nosrednaekim> don't talk to me about shootings...just watched runaway jury :)
<ryanakca> any good?
<nosrednaekim> great... it was anti-gun which I didn't like, but otherwise it was a great movie
 * ryanakca wishes you could ssh into your 'Linux' godaddy hosting account...
<nosrednaekim> thought godaddy was Windows?
<ryanakca> supposedly they have Linux hosting too
<ryanakca> some teacher / "professional signer" at school is releasing a CD towards the end of the month and asked me to setup a website for his CD... wordpress + mandigo should do it :)
<nosrednaekim> oh
<dasKreech> Just they get the large breasted woman to stand by the windows servers
<nixternal> ScottK2: if [ -f /home/nixternal/work/ubuntu/pkg/scribus/tmp/scribus-1.3.3.11.dfsg/debian/scribus/usr/lib64 ] ; then
<nixternal> /bin/sh: Syntax error: end of file unexpected
<nixternal> adding \ after then and then adding ; \ after the statement fixes it, however back to the chmod issue
<nixternal> ryanakca: you still around?
<ryanakca> nixternal: yes
<Hobbsee> nixternal: succeeded at world domination yet?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: no, it seems my world is being pulled from underneath me...need to put on some cleats I guess to help stop that :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: I have a gift for you to try out
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, you have to suceed at MOTU first...
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/~rj/flow.tar.bz2  <- download, untar it, and then just run ./flow
<nixternal> tell me what you think
<nixternal> Hobbsee: I need to keep my foot, hands, and ass out of my mouth first I guess
<ryanakca> ... am I supposed to see anything?
<nixternal> you should see something I would think
<nixternal> are you on amd64?
<ryanakca> i386 :)
<ryanakca> the machine is a 64... I'm just running the 386 kernel
<nixternal> it should work though
<nixternal> ./flow
<nixternal> what does it do?
<ryanakca> oh, nevermind, the window opened minimized ;)
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> is that what you were after?
<nixternal> was that you that was even asking now?
<ryanakca> nixternal: no, but thats fricken awesome :D
<nixternal> I think nosred* wanted it actually
<nixternal> the source is in google code already
 * ryanakca nods
<nixternal> so having it read a stream is all it needs added to it
<ryanakca> wasn't someone blogging intensively about in on planet KDE last summer?
<nixternal> the code is unbelievably small too
<ryanakca> or two summers ago?
<nixternal> just last week
<nixternal> lol
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> that's how I remembered it
<ryanakca> well, someone was blogging about it some summer ago :)
<ryanakca> have a link to last weeks blog post?
<ryanakca> My kde3 apps don't seem to like my KDE4 environment...
<nixternal> http://ariya.blogspot.com/2008/02/to-blur-or-not-to-blur.html
<ScottK2> nixternal: Urgh.  Thanks.  That doesn't fix the chmod issue?
<nixternal> no it doesn't
<nixternal> it still gives the same error on chmod saying it cannot access, no such file or directory
<nixternal> and that I can't figure out...I have tried different things, but it still does it
<ScottK2> Weird
<blueyed> Do you also experience bug 188498?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188498 in kdebase "konqueror opens new window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188498
<dasKreech> hi hunger_t
<nixternal> oh man, I found an even better cover flow
<nixternal> python
 * claydoh has a few extra moments on his hands, now that he doesn't have to go through all those clicky-clicks to set up his printer :)
<dasKreech> Ha ha :)
<ScottK2> nixternal: What do you think about debuilding scribus so that when it dies, you can see what the layout is?
<nixternal> that is what I am doing
<nixternal> the layout is the same, there is no lib/
<nixternal> so maybe the test is failing?
<nixternal> even though it shows it run through the test
<nixternal> not run through, but prints out that section of the rules file to the screen
<ryanakca> anybody know if utnubu has a channel?
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Not any that's real active
<ScottK2> nixternal: Maybe we need to make usr/lib first?
<ryanakca> ScottK2: okies
<nixternal> tried to create the directory, same thing
<ScottK2> ryanakca: What are you trying to get sponsored?
<ryanakca> basic256
<nixternal> ahhhhhhhhh
<ScottK2> nixternal: ????
<nixternal> hrm
<nixternal> thought I seen something
<ScottK2> -e?
<ryanakca> my biggest hurdle is everybody going "EEEW! BASIC! Why would we want basic in OUR repos?"...
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> -e works!
<ScottK2> Sorry about that.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> I didn't even see that
<ScottK2> The dir, of course, isn't a file.
<ryanakca> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/b/basic256/basic256_0.9.2-1.dsc :)
<nixternal> yup
<ScottK2> ryanakca: Are you on #debian-mentors on OFTC?
<ryanakca> yes
<ScottK2> Did you send a mail to the mentors ML?
<ryanakca> yes
 * ryanakca is now being patient :)
<ScottK2> How long ago?
 * ryanakca points to the part about being patient
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<ScottK2> It's taken me a couple of days there, but I've always gotten stuff sponsored.
 * ryanakca nods
<ScottK2> nixternal: Since you've got the copy that is tested to work, would you please debdiff it for me.
<nixternal> ya, double testing it from scratch really quick
<ryanakca> what package has the debugging symbols for amarok?
 * ryanakca is trying to run gdb against amarokapp, but all I'm getting are '(no debugging symbols found)'...
<ScottK2> Great
<ScottK2> nixternal: When you get it done, shoot it my way and I'll test it again on 32bit, just to make sure.
<nixternal> no problem
 * nixternal goes for an icecream bar while it goes
<blueyed> ryanakca: amarok-dbgsym ?
<blueyed> (from "deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com hardy main universe restricted multiverse" - there)
<blueyed> 's a page on the wiki somewhere, too.
 * ScottK2 waits for nixternal to show up on a dark windy corner with his debdiff.
<dasKreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heya dasKreech
<dasKreech> how areyou ?
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> argh
<dasKreech> Ice cream headache?
<nixternal> no, I wasn't paying attention and my dog unplugged my desktop
<dasKreech> My dog hits the power button on the laptop when she wants attention
 * Hobbsee i splaying with drupal
 * Hobbsee is stunned at the amount of content there is
<nixternal> if you are stunned with the amount of content, try joomla
<nixternal> it will make your head exploid with unwanted difficulties
<nixternal> but it is the superior platform
<Hobbsee> it's not packaged, though :P
<dasKreech> :-)
<dasKreech> !info joomla hardy
<nixternal> it is somewhere, because the .debs are used at dreamhost
<ubotu> Package joomla does not exist in hardy
<dasKreech> !info mambo hardy
<ubotu> Package mambo does not exist in hardy
<nixternal> !info mamba
<nixternal> o
<nixternal> ya
<dasKreech> ok
<ubotu> Package mamba does not exist in gutsy
<dasKreech> !info seamonkey hardy
<ubotu> seamonkey (source: seamonkey): The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 92 kB
<dasKreech> hooray!!!!
<dasKreech> It made it!
<nixternal> !info nixternal
<ubotu> Package nixternal does not exist in gutsy
<dasKreech> pfft
<dasKreech> thats an Exe everyone knows that
<nixternal> .msi foo
<ScottK2> nixternal: Did the dog get the desktop before or after scribus got done building?
<nixternal> before
<nixternal> 51% now :(
 * ScottK2 searches for patience ...
<ScottK2> Well I think the kids computer is finally switched over to Kubuntu Gutsy.
<nixternal> w00t :)
<ScottK2> Doing the last bit now.  A little chmod so they can't read each other's home directories.
<ScottK2> Damn.  Out of chocolate.
<nixternal> same here
<Hobbsee> gasp
 * Hobbsee still has chocolate, hidden away
<ScottK2> Now that you mention it, I do too.  Back in a few.
<ScottK2> Time to go celebrate the last of the Xandros machines gone forever.
<ScottK2> So if my kid tells me they have no candy left, does that mean if I find some of theirs it's fair game?
<dasKreech> I have M&M I don't know if that counts
<ScottK2> If it's singular, not really
<nixternal> ScottK2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54575
<nixternal> and it works
<ScottK2> nixternal: Cool.  Thanks a bunch.
<nixternal> no prob..sorry it took so long
<ScottK2> nixternal: Would mkdir $(INSTALL_DIR)/usr/lib ; \ be better as [ -n /usr/lib ] mkdir $(INSTALL_DIR)/usr/lib ; \ ??
<nixternal> hrmm, that would work as well I think
<ScottK2> errr [ -n $(INSTALL_DIR)/usr/lib ] mkdir $(INSTALL_DIR)/usr/lib ; \
<ScottK2> I'm just thinking if the build system ever changed to put stuff in both places...
<ScottK2> nixternal: Of course I can't really test that.  Any chance you've got time to build it again?
<nixternal> yup
<ScottK2> Great.
<ScottK2> nixternal: This version FTBFS in Debian too, so we can send them a patch.
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> build started
<ScottK2> nixternal: Did this way leave behind an empty usr/lib64 we need to remove?
<nixternal> damn
<nixternal> let me see if I kept that
<nixternal> I didn't
<ScottK2> How close are you?
<nixternal> I just finished building this one
<nixternal> in pbuilder though
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> I don't think we should use mv
<dasKreech> ScottK2: How long have you been waiting on this?
<ScottK2> Why not?
<nixternal> cp -r maybe, because mv doesn't cause anything to get installed into /usr/lib64
<ScottK2> Waiting on getting this fixed?
<nixternal> it installs everything into /usr/lib/ now
<ScottK2> Right, but don't want anything in /usr/lib64.
<nixternal> well scribus currently installs to /usr/lib64/ and /usr/lib/
<nixternal> the previous version that is
<nixternal> if we want it going to just /usr/lib/, then all that needs to be done is removing /usr/lib64/ blank directory
<ScottK2> nixternal: In http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10858617/scribus_1.3.3.10.dfsg~svn20071109-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb I only see usr/lib
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> then the copy happens after the install?
<ScottK2> Dunno
 * ScottK2 doesn't own any amd64 gear so knows zippo about it.
<nixternal> well, I have all of the scribus libs in both /usr/lib64 and /usr/lib
<ScottK2> dasKreech: I've been doing other stuff too.  I'm not just sitting here waiting for nixternal to compile stuff for me.
<nixternal> the same exact files with the current version
<ScottK2> K.  Look at the .deb though.
<dasKreech> ScottK2: oh good caue he got ice cream
<ScottK2> dasKreech: Since this started I've picked up one kid from the mall, had dinner, watched a movie with the kids, put a 4 year old to bed, finished upgrading the kids computer to kubuntu, and now I'm cleaning the kitchen.
<dasKreech> I had dinner
<dasKreech> but it was a lot of dinner
<ScottK2> I take it you don't have kids?
<dasKreech> Not in that sense
<ScottK2> Oh?  What sense?
<nixternal> I am building the previous version and this new version to see what the directory structure looks like
<nixternal> it is obviously CMake though that is causing our headache right now
<ScottK2> Yeah
<ScottK2> The amd64 FTBFS is already reported in Debian with no solution, so we get to mke it easy for them.
<ScottK2> nixternal: You getting close?
<nixternal> checking now
<nixternal> and the answer is yes
<ScottK2> OK.  Please pastebing me the right answer.
<nixternal> the old package creates 'bin, lib, lib64, and share' in debian/scribus
<nixternal> the new package creates 'bin, lib, and share' in debian/scribus
<ScottK2> When you say old, which do you mean?
<nixternal> so, do we follow the old package and provide both lib/ and lib64/?
<nixternal> 1.3.3.10.dfsg~svn20071109
<ScottK2> I don't see the sense in it.
<nixternal> I don't totally follow that whole lib/ and lib64/ thing..I know there have some changes recently on where certain lib files are being installed
<ScottK2> OK.  Well you wanna look into the right amd64 answer a bit?  I'm clueless on 64bit.
<ScottK2> It's not critical if we upload this in the next day or so...
<nixternal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54576
<nixternal> that works
<ScottK2> K.  Maybe I just settle for "works" and move on.
<nixternal> I will install the new and see if anything sticks out
<ScottK2> OK
<nixternal> hey, if we keep this way, make sure to have /usr/lib64 removed before the .deb is created
<nixternal> or just add an rm -rf to that if statement
<ScottK2> K
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> it is still installing to both lib and lib64
<nixternal> but if you look at the .deb, the /usr/lib64/ directory is empty, nothing is installed to it
<nixternal> there is a rogue postinst or something
<nixternal> or...
<ScottK2> nixternal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54577/
<nixternal> maybe what I am witnessing is something done automagically by the system now? I am totally freakin' clueless
<ScottK2> I'm going with that
<nixternal> ya, that will work
<nixternal> this is totally odd
<nixternal> just so you know, scribus isn't installing with an icon
<nixternal> but it seems fine
<nixternal> it is installing the icon though to /usr/share/pixmaps as it should
<ScottK2> nixternal: I fixed this all I plan to now.  Your turn.
<nixternal> one sec
<nixternal> hey, patch the .desktop file in the new scribus
<nixternal> Icon=scribus instead of Icon=scribusicon
<nixternal> that fixes it
<ScottK2> nixternal: I GOTTA get to bed.  Here you go http://www.kitterman.com/test/scribus_1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu2.dsc
<nixternal> I need to crash myself
<ScottK2> nixternal: Add your stuff to that
<nixternal> I will take a look at it in the morning, or later today if you don't get it before me
<ScottK2> You're an hour behind me.  OK
<nixternal> tomorow is super bowl day, so I know what I am doing for the 2nd half of today :)
<nixternal> watching commercials!
<ScottK2> Fair enough.  Thanks for all your help.
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> glad I could be of some assistance
<ScottK2> OK.  Sent the patch to Debian and kicked off one more test build.  Off to bed.
<ScottK2> Good night all.
<nixternal> g'nite
<dasKreech> hi hunger
<hunger> dasKreech: good morning!
<dasKreech> how are you?
<hunger> dasKreech: fine.
<dasKreech> groovy
<ScottK2> nixternal: Have a look at Bug #188516 - It seems the scribus upstream is on LP and they read Ubuntu bugs.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188516 in scribus "1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu1 FTBFS on AMD64" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188516
<ScottK2> They had a much simpler suggestion.
<ScottK2> They also wrote more bugs ....
<mi> can i install kde3 in gutsy with sudo apt-get install kde4....try in hardy and kde4 install great with this?
<mi> sorry kde4 i mean
<mhb> mi: if you enable the KDE4 PPA, then you can
<mi> ok
<mhb> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<mi> tq
<mhb> and please use other channels for support questions
<mhb> next time
<jpatrick> @kde4 > mi
<mi> in hardy u don't need this repo
<mhb> #kubuntu or #kubuntu-kde4
<mhb> no
<mi> mhb: tq
<jpatrick> tq?
<Riddell> "thank q"
<jpatrick> tq => te quiero == I love you (in spanish)
<Riddell> aww, sweet
<jpatrick> mhb: you got another fan :o)
<mhb> jpatrick: wow, a first fan of mine
<ScottK2> nixternal: Around?
<nixternal> ScottK2: yo yo
<nixternal> ScottK2: ya, that is much much easier :)
<nixternal> Scribus devs rule for that one
<Riddell> I so want to write a blog called "Alternatives to Troy"
<nixternal> did he write another one?
<nixternal> lol
<Riddell> no, I'm just working on my response
<Riddell> nixternal: infact what did you think of that url I sent you?
<nixternal> ahh, carefully crafted I am sure
<nixternal> ooh, looking now
<Riddell> "There's lots of disenfranchised KDE marketing readers who are fed up of his hurtful rants..."
<nixternal> that is great! absolutely brilliant
<nixternal> one typo, Venzalia I am guessing should be Venezuela or something like that..hell I can't even type it
<nixternal> I really like the "we use KDE to the fullest", no firefox here..that is why I love this place :)
<ScottK2> I don't think his post had anything to do with Kubuntu as a distro.  I think it was about Canonical.  I'm not sure replies are really going to help.  OTOH, most any reply from a Canoncial employee with improve on Jono's.
<Riddell> actually one of the few specific reasons I've got out of him was because it didn't work with some of his hardware
<Riddell> ScottK2: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3256
 * ScottK2 lloks
<ScottK2> looks even
<Nightrose> good one Riddell
<Riddell> ScottK2: I had to add the word "marketing" to that first sentence because jono was feeling hurt that I was too critical of him.  bless
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> let it out Riddell!
<nixternal> one thing that is starting to bother me with this LTS stuff, is some people think we are imcompetent and couldn't handle bug control for KDE 3
 * nixternal looks up the definition of twonkle
<ScottK2> If Jono doesn't want to feel hurt, he ouht to think before he blogs
<ScottK2> Riddell: Good positive post.
<Riddell> nixternal: pst, there isn't one, it's the perfect insult
<nixternal> lovely, did you patent it yet? :p
<Riddell> "a method for insulting people without causing offence"
<ScottK2> nixternal: I should have a new scribus package in ~30 min.
<ScottK2> Gotta go read a bed time story before nap time.
<nixternal> ScottK2: you are showing your age if you are taking naps early in the afternoon :p
<nixternal> unless of course you are preparing for a superbowl party :)
<toma> "Oh and the 6 monthly release schedule we've switching to, great stuff but why are people embarrassed about where that idea came from?"++
<toma> Riddell: i never understood that part either
<toma> nice article
<Riddell> thank
<Riddell> thanks
<mhb> Riddell: is there a reason why your blog is not up on dot.kde.org?
<Riddell> because dot is a news site not a dot site
<Riddell> because dot is a news site not a blog site
<nixternal> heh
<mhb> Riddell: well they have this side bar called planet developer
<mhb> Riddell: which is what I mean
<Riddell> oh that doesn't update very often
<nixternal> mhb: it will aggregate there eventually
<mhb> ah, cool.
<Riddell> < an hour I think
<mhb> no problem then.
<mhb> nice post.
<nixternal> "We are a pure KDE distro" <- one of my favorite things about Kubuntu
<mhb> perhaps a bit too much poking into what "other distros" do
<nixternal> although not 100% true, because of OpenOffice.org and not KOffice
<nixternal> but hopefully that will all change with KOffice 2
<Riddell> yes that aspect might sound a bit critical, I don't mean to be critical of other distros since they have good reasons for how they work, just that we do our way and I think that helps KDE the most
<Riddell> nixternal: yep, although I doubt koffice 2 will be ready for hardy
<Riddell> but hardy+1 could be interesting
<nixternal> ya, that was what I was thinking
<nixternal> the only distro I know of that has KOffice and not OpenOffice, and I haven't been following it to closely of late, is Foresight..but there are only 2 developers working on that release currently
<nixternal> but they have firefox too..eww :)
<ScottK2> nixternal: Not me, the 4 year old.
<nixternal> nice try :p
<nixternal> a couple of more months ScottK2 and I should be out in your neck of the woods..so find us a happy hacking spot :)
<nixternal> crimsun: you are welcome to visit as well, just as long as ScottK2 says it is OK :p
<ScottK2> Is MS Office file format compatiblity in KOffice 2 going to be comparable to OOO's?
<nixternal> of course I am going to attempt to build a package that takes more than 4 hours to build
<ScottK2> For me that's probably the most critical feature.
<nixternal> well, that depends...is MS going to be compatible with ODF
<nixternal> last I heard, they were thinking about it
<crimsun> nixternal: there are lots of hacking spots in the area
<nixternal> if MS supports ODF then that will be great, but don't expect KOffice to support MS's stuff..I think they made a clear stance on that not to long ago
<ScottK2> I'm talking about the legacy formats, not the XML thingy
<nixternal> that I don't know about
<ScottK2> All my customers are on Office 2000/XP/2003 so it's pretty critical for me.
<Riddell> it'll be much the same as currently
<smarter> IIRC, they said that they will use the openoffice parser for the mso docs
<nixternal> interesting, KOffice 2 you can save as a "Word" document..don't know the versioning though
 * nixternal tries something
<nixternal> well, trying to open a .doc file crashes KOffice 2 :)
<ScottK2> I'll be stuck on ooo for about the next 10 years then.
<nixternal> OK, and saving as .doc doesn't work just yet
<smarter> is there something that work with KOffice2? :P
<nixternal> well I will be damnged...KOffice 1.x just opened a .doc file with no problem, wrote to it, saved it, and it works fine in MS Office 2007
<nixternal> s/damnged/damned
<nixternal> why was I thinking that KOffice couldn't do that?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey did you get my message on kwin-style-crystal+
<ScottK2> nixternal: It's not that it can't, but that the compatibility level is much lower.
<nixternal> I thought that it couldn't to be honest
<nixternal> heck, a lower compatibility level is more than I gave it
<nixternal> well, for legacy MS Office, isn't 2003 the legacy now as they dropped support for everything < 2003?
<ScottK2> For me most of my customers have 2000.  I don't care what they say in Redmond.
<nixternal> maybe it is 2000 then
<nixternal> I can't remember...I seen it recently on tv I think
<nixternal> hiya jjesse
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<nixternal> thanks for telling me to buy the book for the screenies you turkey
<nixternal> but I got a better idea!
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> I will take my lappy to the book store, grab a latte and the book, and get to work :p
<jjesse> i thought that was a funny idea
<jjesse> found my wedding ring which i thought i lsot shoveling snow 3 weeks ago
<jjesse> found it oustide this mornning while iwas walking the dog
<nixternal> ya, all married men use the "I lost it while shoveling" excuse
<nixternal> while living in San Diego I even tried it
<nixternal> to bad we didn't have to shovel there :p
<jjesse> my wife saw it go flying
<jjesse> brb heading out side w/ dog :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: "Subject: kwin-style-crystal: patch to disable shadow on inactive windows" I'll try and get to that shortly
<nixternal> Riddell: you should incorporate your backup app into konqi for the bookmarks...would be great if we had something like Foxmarks or the Google Sync stuff
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep. thats the one .. i know you're busy, sorry for bothering you like this
<nixternal> Riddell: your last bullet in your post is so strong...I mean really really strong, almost marketer like :)  is there a little marketer Riddell we don't know about? :D
<jjesse> back
<Riddell> _StefanS_: oh keep bothering me, it can be the only way to have it not drop off my vision
<Riddell> nixternal: that backup tool is just a mockup application, it's unlikely to work for anyone who doesn't know it's insides.  but I believe others are working on solving the problem properly (in kconfig)
<nixternal> groovy
<Riddell> nixternal: who do you think has done most of the Dot articles for the last three years?
<nixternal> you
<nixternal> Riddell: that is pretty much hands down
<Riddell> /the/ Jonathan Riddell :)
<nixternal> how do I know this? because I went back in time looking at old posts to get an idea on how to work mine out, and your name was there more than anyone elses
<nixternal> hahaha
<toma> *cough*
<nixternal> I think all of the "Quick Posts", well at least a solid 95% or more as well
 * Riddell hands toma a tissue
<nixternal> hehehehe
<toma> ;-) Just kidding, you are doing a great job there
<toma> s/there/everywhere/
<nixternal> I would love to try and do the same, but everytime I wake up, Riddell has done all of the Dot work already :)
<Riddell> hang on, got to medicate a parrot
<toma> is there a little doktor inside Riddell too ?
<ScottK2> Wear gloves ...
<ScottK2> nixternal: You ready to build scribus again?
 * nixternal fires up the desktop
<nixternal> hahahhaha
<nixternal> gotta medicate a parrot
<ScottK2> nixternal: http://www.kitterman.com/test/scribus_1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu2.dsc
<ScottK2> Turns out there was even a bug on the icon thing.
<jjesse> is there any way to specify the console session in krdc when connecting to a windows server box?
<Nightrose> nixternal: haha if you want I will save our next dot story for you ;-) (there will be ne tomorrow probably)
<Nightrose> *one
<jjesse> in windows i do mstc /console to specify the console session
<nixternal> woohoo, sounds good Nightrose :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> will see what I can do
<ScottK2> nixternal: You got that pbuilder cranking yet?
<nixternal> just dgot it :)
<Riddell> toma: an occational nurse (my girlfriend is a vet)
<ScottK2> Great
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping+
<toma> Riddell: ah, cool, ask her how to get rid of mice
<nixternal> and we are off to the buildds
<Riddell> toma: her job is to keep the mice alive
<toma> LOL
<ScottK2> I have a cousin who got a Parrot in his 20's thinking it'd be cool.  He's in his 60's now and still has the Parrot.  Parrot's are a bit of a commitment.
<nixternal> that they are
<nixternal> they live forever, which my buddy found out
<nixternal> when I was about 6, we got a parrot, but it got to the point where my parents got annoyed with it, so we gave it to my buddy, 25 years later the parrot looks and acts the same
<nixternal> OK, this amd64 box is going to cause me to go ballistic
<nixternal> it is starting out the day with gcc segfaults again
<nixternal> it is like it has to warm up first before you can start hammering on it :)
<jjesse>  /join #ubuntu-server
<jjesse> do
<jjesse> doh
<ScottK2> Riddell: Would you be up for doing a test build (amd64) for scribus since nixternal's machine isn't under control?
<nixternal> it is back up and running ScottK2
<nixternal> I have to slap it like an old jukebox
<nixternal> :0
<nixternal> err, :)
<ScottK2> OK.  Thanks.  Nevermind Riddell.
<Riddell> ScottK2: preferably not but I can happily give you ssh access to do it yourself
<nixternal> it is just scribus too that does this
<Riddell> oh toma, is anyone down to do a dot article for that kdepim meeting?
<toma> i heard them talk about it, but that was in german, so i did not catch the details
<toma> maybe cornelius, not sure
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it's a weekend, he's probably not around
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ah ok, its just because we've got the okay to use that CC licensed wallpaper for hardy..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://djmattricks.deviantart.com/art/Aquapattern-46516380
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well if people like it
<mhb> isn't it too light?
 * mhb checks it out
<_StefanS_> mhb: well actually we could adjust it slightly
<nixternal> dunno about it honestly..but ya maybe with some adjustments it might look good
<nixternal> I really like the one we got now, but I guess some people don't
<nixternal> I am actually using it in KDE 4 too
<_StefanS_> it actually looks nice, if you set it as wallpaper
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I like it but I think it should be darker (especially if it's used with kde 4 too)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes, I agree
<_StefanS_> Riddell: but I think it has a nice freshness to it and all, but lets see what kwii can do about it
<mhb> IMVHO the colours are a bit XPish
<mhb> the colour scheme reminds me of Luna
<mhb> I very much like the colours on the Vladstudio wallpapers, those dark blue tones are really good-looking here
<_StefanS_> Riddell: he promised to make some new buttons aswell based on edgy, so with the patch in kwin-crystal i think it will look nice
<_StefanS_> mhb: well, if the image got adjusted it might be okay
<_StefanS_> mhb: got some links on those vladstudio wallpapers you like?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: do we have it in a large enough size?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: 1900x1440
<Riddell> sounds big
<_StefanS_> Riddell: a tad bit low, but maybe he can make some in the size we want ( I can ask him)
<_StefanS_> it is :) haven't you got 1920x1200 on that new r61 ?
<_StefanS_> or is it on the r60p ?
<mhb> ttp://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2007/11/introducing-first-official-oxygen.html
<mhb> this one has really nice colors.
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes, but then we're back at this dull blue kinda thing.. I think it would cool to have something lighter
<mhb> dull blue?
<_StefanS_> mhb: well i think the colors are depressing in that wallpaper :)
<mhb> I find them "futuristic"
<mhb> :-)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: jings no
<_StefanS_> Riddell: jings what? :)
<mhb> the resolution maybe
<mhb> I've got 1280x800 but my blackbook is a tad smaller.
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> mhb: probably a 14"?
<ScottK2> nixternal: Mine built.  How's your's looking?
<nixternal> funny you should ask
<nixternal> it segfaulted in pbuilder this time
<nixternal> restarting it
<nixternal> not even a minute before you asked
<nixternal> but it is segfaulting in different areas
<nixternal> it isn't always in the same file or location
<ScottK2> Grumble....
<nixternal> holy shite
<nixternal> it did it again
<nixternal> this time at 36%
<_StefanS_> mhb, Riddell: it could look something like this: http://www.enhance-it.dk/Aquapattern_by_DJMattRicks2.png
<_StefanS_> Riddell: could we add kolourpaint-kde4 to the kubuntu-desktop-kde4 metapackage aswell? Its very nice app, and useful for small image edits
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thats on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I'd rather add krita-kde4
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well isn't that hard to fit on a cdrom ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I mean together with all the other stuff that needs to be there
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no idea, we don't know how large a KDE 4 CD will be
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok then, we can always decide that later
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: without OpenOffice, hell no
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: err, what ? :)
 * ScottK2 taps his fingers while nixternal fiddles .... (how's it going)?
 * dasKreech chuckles
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: I thought we were going to ship koffice2, but maybe its not too mature yet
<dasKreech> _StefanS_: define ship
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: I hope so too, but without OpenOffice = lots more space no?
<nixternal> stupid computer locked up...wth is up with our amd64 stuff?
<nixternal> this is a fresh install, so nothing goofy has been done
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: ah yes OOo is quite big
<dasKreech> Can I turn off XDG ?
<_StefanS_> dasKreech: as put it on the kde4 cd
<smarter> nixternal: you may have hardware problems
<smarter> nixternal: check your ram
<ScottK2> nixternal: I'd be tempted to blame hardware (maybe cooling).
<nixternal> isn't hardware problems, as there are 4 other os's that work flawlessly
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is there any other todo's other than the stuff on the wiki?
<nixternal> ScottK2: 38c while compiling...brand new zalman 9500 heatsink in the system
<_StefanS_> nixternal: what are you doing when it crashes? compiling stuff?
<dasKreech> _StefanS_: ah Right. have they shipped an alpha yet?
<nixternal> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> dasKreech: hmm well maybe not..
<_StefanS_> nixternal: overclocked?
<dasKreech> I didn't think they had
<nixternal> nope
<ScottK2> Anyone else have an amd64?  Otherwise I'll take R!ddell up on his ssh offer.
<smarter> mmh, the /usr/bin/*-kde4 files have disappeared after my gutsy->hardy upgrade
<nixternal> ScottK2: I have another one, but it is building opensg
<dasKreech> !info opensg
<ubotu> Package opensg does not exist in gutsy
<nixternal> should have 2.5 hours of building left according to the 4 hour build warning I was given :)
<_StefanS_> ScottK2:  I have a quad running amd64
<ScottK2> _StefanS_: Have you got a Hardy pbuilder or equivalent?
<smarter> for those running hardy, do you still have the /usr/bin/*-kde4 wrappers?
<_StefanS_> ScottK2: nope its not installed, you would have to do that yourself, so maybe Riddell offer is more straightforward anyways
<ScottK2> OK.
<_StefanS_> smarter: only for klipper it seems
<_StefanS_> smarter: sorry khelpcenter
<smarter> weird
<dasKreech> how many ppas do we have available to us?
<ScottK2> nixternal: I don't think this is a huge rush.  Would you mind firing of scribus on the other one once opensg is done?
<smarter> Is that a known issue?
<nixternal> ScottK2: sure
<ScottK2> K.
<_StefanS_> smarter: donno, but i can still launch kwrite in its kde4 version
<smarter> looks like nobody's testing hardy :}
<_StefanS_> smarter: cant you use kde4?
<_StefanS_> smarter: maybe the wrapper scripts were changed in a recent update
<_StefanS_> smarter: because it still works here
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any plans to use kde 4.0.1 for hardy?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: there's some really nice bugfixes/features the went in
<smarter> _StefanS_: I can, but I have to manually export LD_LIBRARY_PATH, PATH and stuff
<smarter> _StefanS_: for gutsy, we upgraded to kde 3.5.8 one week before gutsy release
<smarter> _StefanS_: so I think we have plenty of times for kde 4.0.x releases :)
<mhb> laugh joke and good-bye for tonight
<_StefanS_> smarter: I dont need export anything.. i can launch /usr/lib/kde4/bin/ark just like that
<_StefanS_> smarter: would be really nice to have that 4.0.1
<smarter> _StefanS_: if you do that, it will use your ~/.kde
<_StefanS_> smarter: and?
<smarter> mixing kde3 and kde4 setting is not a good idea imho
<_StefanS_> i dont understand
<smarter> *settings
<dasKreech> _StefanS_: If we can we will ship with 4.0.3 :)
<_StefanS_> dasKreech: hehe sounds good
<_StefanS_> dasKreech: who was packaging kde4 for us.. ?
<_StefanS_> dasKreech: cant remember his nick
<dasKreech> the same people who always pacakge it. us
<_StefanS_> dasKreech: I know, but someone make the packages just after Riddell stopped on the betas
<dasKreech> ah I wasn't around for that I just know they are on a PPA
<_StefanS_> yes, oh well. Not that important anyways
<_StefanS_> oh gotta sleep..
<_StefanS_> night fellas
<dasKreech> night
<Riddell> aww, more goodness from seele
 * seele hugs Riddell 
 * dasKreech grins
<tekteen> Riddell: I finally got the book
<Riddell> tekteen: which book?
<tekteen> Rapid Gui Programing
<tekteen> with PyQT
<Riddell> ah, the pyqt one
<Riddell> let us know if you get stuck
<tekteen> I will
<tekteen> thanks
<nixternal> ScottK2: builds fine
<ScottK2> nixternal: Cool.  Does the icon work?
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> yes the icon works
<ScottK2> nixternal: Cool
<nixternal> upload and call it fixed hoss :)
<ScottK2> Yeah.
<Mez> Tm_T, ping
<ScottK2> Riddell: Would you please sponsor my debdiff in Bug #188516.  nixternal has tested it on amd64.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188516 in scribus "1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu1 FTBFS on AMD64" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188516
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Maybe you would have a look at Bug #188516, since Riddell isn't answering.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188516 in scribus "1.3.3.11.dfsg-1ubuntu1 FTBFS on AMD64" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188516
<Riddell> hi sc	
<Riddell> hi ScottK2
<Riddell> ScottK2: how come this didn't affect debian?
<nixternal> jcastro: fighting that bug ey?
<nixternal> I feel ya brother...I did this whole week...the flu and cold symptoms are gone, but today I have a sore throat, and my glands are swolen and hurt bad
<jcastro> nixternal: yeah, I think it's hit everyone
 * seele coughs and holds in a bad joke
<crimsun> even I was under the weather for a day.
<jcastro> nixternal: I tried all sorts of pills and fluids, but apparently this vaporizer/vaporsteam is the way to go
<crimsun> I took a sick day and did Ubuntu stuff :P
<nixternal> crimsun: hahaha, only 1 day...see you are a superfreak
<jcastro> nixternal: I have the temptation to pour beer in it and see if I can get drunk via the vapor cloud.
<nixternal> jcastro: zicam is a miracle!
<nixternal> hahahahhahahahahaha
<nixternal> alcoholic vapor cloud
<nixternal> gahahahahhaha
<crimsun> nixternal: taking a sick day during shift work is a big deal, as you probably know.
<nixternal> trying to think if I ever took a sick day at AT&T
<nixternal> that was the only shift work that I can remember
<nixternal> I know I was late once because of a snow storm, and that in itself was a big deal
<Riddell> ScottK2: uploaded
<nixternal> jcastro: theraflu cold & cough isn't to shabby either
<jcastro> nixternal: day/nyquil seems to do the trick, only real problem has been the stuffed sinuses and sore throat
<nixternal> stuff sinuses + zicam == love
<jcastro> but having that vaporizer poison me all night while I slept seems to have done the trick.
<crimsun> I found warm water with lemon and honey is nice
<jcastro> I hear the lemon/water is the best
<dasKreech> seele: You'll get sick holding in those bad jokes ;)
<nixternal> I did tea with lemon and honey
<nixternal> I did a whole box, like 100 tea baggies this week
<seele> dasKreech: ive been sick for a while, its just that none of you have noticed
<nixternal> ya, kind of hard to notice it on irc :)
<dasKreech> Me too
<nixternal> can't hear you sniffling, coughing, or the scratchy voice from the congestion
<dasKreech> since last wednesday
<jcastro> seele: I use twitter for things like that, I can't seem to figure out what else it's useful for
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> sounds like me
<nixternal> Hello! I am in San Francisco. Offers of beer, entertainment and marriage will be given appropriate consideration.
<nixternal> ^^ hahaha Matt Garrett is hillarious
<ryanakca> hmm.. just my imagination or does the KDE4 switch user icon on the locked session unlock dialog look a lot like the launchpad logo?
<nixternal> superbowl time...later!
 * dasKreech chuckles as he monitors #kubuntu-kde4
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-26
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm
<jjesse-dell9> are things still on track to quassel being the default irc client for jaunty?
<dtchen> i dunno, but i do know that i far prefer kubuntu[ 9.04]'s default notification priorities
<ScottK> jjesse_: There's a meeting scheduled or being scheduled to make the decision.  MIR is written and pending MIR Team approval.
<ScottK> seele: I just updated Quassel in my PPA again, so once it builds (it'll be awhile as the buildd's are backlogged) there should be something for you.
<ScottK> This one uses system icons where they are available and has a few bug fixes.
<rgreening> ScottK: any idea on amarok2 and kmail akonadi issue resolution? Still seems to be a problem.
<ScottK> Did Riddell upload mysql 5.1 yesterday or today?
<ScottK> If not, then it's known not fixed.
<rgreening> dunno. would it be in a PPA or in main?
<ScottK> apachelogger had come up with something, but I'm not sure if got uploaded.
<ScottK> In the archive
<ScottK> Not PPA.
<rgreening> hmm.. dunno...
<rgreening> I just tried an update and it still fails
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/5.1.30-2ubuntu4 is the thing that's supposed to fix it.
<ScottK> It's in Binary New.
<ScottK> So patience.
<ScottK> rgreening: ^^  How's kvirc coming?
<rgreening> ScottK: now that 4.2 is pretty well packaged, I should have it uploaded/updated in the AM
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> That solves one of the arts rdepends too.
<rgreening> ScottK: when is the package freeze?
<rgreening> ya
<ScottK> 19th I think.
<rgreening> ok.
<knusperfrosch> i did it once again, koffice-data-kde4 is blocking apt due to some icons. what was the fix for that?
<Riddell> "updates are being automatically installed"  not sure we want packagekit to do that
<a|wen> who is responsible for the ichthux-desktop package? (depends on arts)
<Riddell> a|wen: raphink and txwikinger
<a|wen> Riddell: okay, are they aware that arts should be removed from the depends?
<Riddell> hopefully they are now :)
<a|wen> :)
<mok0> Ridell, I uploaded codelite again (which you rejected first time around). The uploader has removed the offending bits. Good catch!
<Riddell> mok0: what did I object to again?
<mok0> Riddell: oh, a bunch of .dll's and .exe files
<Riddell> oh aye, nasty those
<mok0> Riddell: yep. I am not sure if Mono creates .dll's
<mok0> Riddell: if so, there may be some of those left
<mok0> Riddell: in the binaries that is
<Riddell> mok0: hmm, there's still windows binaries in sdk/wxsqlite3/sqlite3/*/*exp
<mok0> Riddell: huh?
 * mok0 looks
<mok0> Riddell: uhm I can't download it from the queue page?
<Riddell> mok0: why do you need to?  didn't you just upload it
<mok0> Riddell: I deleted it
<mok0> Riddell: I'll get it from REVU
<mok0> Riddell: what's the md5sum of the .orig.tar.gz you have?
<Riddell> mok0: 8848d5ba2d19f41c1bfd879297de2103
<mok0> Same as mine
<mok0> Riddell: I can't see any *exp files?
<mok0> oh wait
<mok0> damn
<mok0> Riddell: ok. I'll contact uploader, please reject it again (if it's convenient for you)
<Riddell> done
<mok0> Riddell: thanks, and thanks for your alertness.
<mok0> Riddell: I know nothing about the windows platform, so I don't recognize those extensions. I should have done a "file" on the whole tree though...
<a|wen> is it possible to do a no-change rebuild of a package easily?
<Riddell> a|wen: dch -i, debuild -S, dput
<a|wen> Riddell: i mean in the real archives ... should a debdiff be prepared, or can we simply request it
<Riddell> real archives?  same process whatever the archive
<Riddell> you simply upload it
<a|wen> Riddell: atleast kvirc oose arts depends when being rebuild ... i just need someone to test that a rebuild doesn't break it (i'm on intrepid now)
<a|wen> s/oose/loose/
<Riddell> a|wen: make a chroot
<a|wen> Riddell: what was the status of the old kde3 kdelibs ... were we trying to get rid of those as well?
<Riddell> a|wen: we hope to get it off the CD (looking unlikely though), it'll stay in ubuntu for a good while yet
<a|wen> okay, thx
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, how about reducing kdelibs4's dependencies? ...like remove avahi
<apachelogger> smarter: pling
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 1) hola 2) what's with that Connor Imes dude marking bugs as triaged which are clearly not triaged?
<Riddell> apachelogger: isn't avahi needed?  why would we want to remove it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: because it pulls in it's qt3 binding stuff ... also I don't think it's needed for the apps we have left
<apachelogger> only konqueror used it for zeroconf:/ AFAIK
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: no clue, I guess he think has-backtrace-but-not-upstreamed is triaged
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: has-backtrace-and-is-upstreamed wouldn't even suffice from my point of view :P
 * apachelogger demands to know how to reproduce
<JontheEchidna> has-backtrace-and-has-a-confirmed-upstream-bug
<apachelogger> even better yet
<JontheEchidna> any way to make quassel's tray icon blink when you're highlighted?
<apachelogger> Sput: ^
 * apachelogger thought it did at some point
<Sput> JontheEchidna: waiting for nuno to finish the systray animation and for me to put it into code then :)
<JontheEchidna> nice
<Sput> or not using KDE integration
<JontheEchidna> oh well, if I'm at least at the computer I'll see the plasma notificatoin
<Sput> and the taskbar highlight
<JontheEchidna> well, I usually keep quassel in the systray when I'm not using it
<JontheEchidna> probably because the plasma panel sucked for KDE 4.0 and 4.1
<JontheEchidna> and horizontal panel space was in extreme lack
<Sput> ah well, the animation will come back
<Sput> in some form certainly for 0.4 which is supposed to go into jaunty
 * Sput wonders if that should be a configurable option, or if it should just always animate on highlight
<apachelogger> why would one not want to have it animate?
<apachelogger> who wants to give me a cookie?
<JontheEchidna> ~order cookie for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/fancyshell.ogv
 * apachelogger munches cookie and watches openoffice crash
<agateau> hello
<apachelogger> agateau: greetings
<apachelogger> rgreening: wanna do some cpp haxx0ring? ;-)
<rgreening> on?
<apachelogger> rgreening: kcmfiletypes
<apachelogger> rgreening: kde bug 158895
<ubottu> KDE bug 158895 in kcmfiletypes "change file icons in file association dialog" [Wishlist,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158895
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'll have a look
<apachelogger> rgreening: dfaure would be glad ... so would the 3 users who actually use that ;-)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK: working on kvirc now. snapshot for jan 26th is bad... reverting to earlier one to see if working.
<apachelogger> a|wen: did you test kvirc without arts?
<apachelogger> not that it would matter, considering it only got 2 users and rgreening is going to replace it with the KDE 4 version anyway :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: i started it in a chroot, and was able to connect to #kubuntu-devel
<rgreening> kvirc4.0.0 svn 3034 seems to be compiling...
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=3034&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 3034 | quotactl support added for libc <5.4.38
<rgreening> lol, stupid bot.
<apachelogger> a|wen: good enough
<apachelogger> a|wen: the dep was caused through recursive linking?
<a|wen-> hmm "--disable-FEATURE       do not include FEATURE (same as --enable-FEATURE=no)" ... how do you get ./configure to spit out which $FEATURE i can disable/enable?
<apachelogger> a|wen: that should be right under that message :P
<rgreening> FTBFS.. dam
<apachelogger> a|wen: dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<a|wen-> apachelogger: uh, sry ... thought about it, but ended up forgetting it again :/
<apachelogger> :)
<ScottK> rgreening: I'd just take the working snapshot you had before and kvirc-kde4/kvirc and move on.
<ScottK> It seemed good when I tested it.
 * a|wen- wonders how to turn off arts in knights then
<apachelogger> a|wen: probably also recursive linking?
<rgreening> ScottK: I'm looking at the svn code. It seems not kvirc related, but rather KDE4.2 issue...
<apachelogger> a|wen: assuming knights is a KDE app
<rgreening> ScottK: I'm going to update my pbuilder and try again
<ScottK> Ah.
<a|wen-> apachelogger: yeah, it is
<a|wen-> checking for mcopidl... not found
<a|wen-> configure: error: The important program mcopidl was not found!
<a|wen-> Please check whether you installed aRts correctly.
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> a|wen: I think we'll have to patch, remove the package, or just leave it alone
<a|wen-> apachelogger: yeah, i suppose so
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> a|wen: do you have time to write the author a mail?
<apachelogger> last release was a beta in 2005 ... looks pretty maintainerless I think
<apachelogger> the website also is rather weird ;-)
<apachelogger> Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<apachelogger>   kvirc_3.4.0-3ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<apachelogger> rgreening: ^ please make sure you incorporate the changelog entry
<a|wen-> apachelogger: thx
<a|wen-> apachelogger: i'll try to see if i can find out anything; but afaik it is quite maintainerless
<Riddell> akonadi has a nasty habit of making dbus-daemon run out of control
<apachelogger> a|wen-: I would tend to file a removal request then
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't notice any of that sort
<a|wen-> apachelogger: the debian-package is a patchwork from 2004 onwards
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> is it me or is ubuntu popcorn just unusable?
<apachelogger> -r
<apachelogger> a|wen-: http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=knights
<a|wen-> apachelogger: is that high or low?
<rgreening> http://blog.greghaynes.net/index.php?/archives/35-Kobby-Inserted-Its-First-Collaborative-Text.html
<rgreening> That's an app we will eventually want
<apachelogger> a|wen-: putting things in relation: http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=gnome-chess
<apachelogger> rgreening: if it is as buggy as gobby, I can probably live without it :P
<rgreening> apachelogger: It's just being developed now (hence the 'eventually') :)
<apachelogger> hehe
<rgreening> I may offer to help dev it later on...
 * rgreening is trying to build kvirc from svn 2008/12/15 .. don't puke please :P
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2008&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2008 | compare head against NULL instead of relying on the compiler to do it
<a|wen-> apachelogger: okay, so high at some level
<rgreening> dam bot
<apachelogger> a|wen-: I am not sure if we can abandon it ... it appears to be the only kde chess game
<apachelogger> a|wen-: http://qa.debian.org/popcon.php?package=xboard most used frontend app it seems
<apachelogger> a|wen-: are you attending the meeting tomorrow?
<a|wen-> apachelogger: yeah, seems we can't just throw it away
<a|wen-> apachelogger: i plan to ... (need to get to bed early though, starts at 5AM in my timezone)
<apachelogger> we should discuss it, but the stats clearly are in favor of keeping knights
<rgreening> PPA's dead?
<apachelogger> but the stats also have flawed relation because we have no KDE based chess app to compare to
<rgreening> LP is puked
<rgreening> omg
<apachelogger> soyuz being hungry again?
<rgreening> it eat my sesion...
<apachelogger> a|wen-: well, please launch a discussion either on the mailing list or at the meeting
<rgreening> oh, back... hhmmmmm
<a|wen-> apachelogger: yeah, i'll put it on the agenda
 * apachelogger notes that he will probably not be around, so a|wen- better copies the stuff above into a file :P
 * a|wen- starts copying links
<Riddell> seele: http://www.slideshare.net/fytech/ubuntu-usability-test-report-presentation might be interesting
<seele> finally, someone who did an open source usability study at a unviersity actually gives it back to open source
<seele> you would be surprised how many usability tests get done at university projects.. and we never hear about them
<seele> ARGH
<seele> TIME ON TASK DOES NOT MATTER
 * seele stops reading
<jjesse> lol
<seele> the feedback is still good
<seele> i wish people would learn proper experimental design
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, did you push mysql-5.1 out of binary new yet?
<ScottK> He did
<ScottK> Or someone did.
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<MalikLamin> hi you all,  i 'd like to write a module wich is intended to work in multiple versions of the kernel , how do I solve the version dependency????
<Riddell> MalikLamin: we do KDE here, we're not linux developers
<MalikLamin> ok, but doesnt anyone here know about that
<MalikLamin> ?
<ScottK> MalikLamin: #ubuntu-kernel likely, but I'd look into DKMS.
<Riddell> MalikLamin: try http://kernelnewbies.org/
<MalikLamin> ok tnks
 * a|wen wonders why his makefile keeps being populated with "LDADD -lartskde" ... seems there is still some arts left in the kde packages
<a|wen> does anyone have a suggestion who/what makes up that line in a Makefile ... there is no reference to arts in the package, so is something external
<ScottK> Are you building against the de-artsififed kdelibs?
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah, kdelibs 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Any arts in the build log for that one?
<a|wen> ScottK: it contains the line "checking if arts should be compiled... yes"
<ScottK> That doesn't sound good.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<Riddell> hmm, ppa buildds are slow
<xerosis> can someone who can see private bugs please mark bug 321494 a dupe of 317712
<ubottu> Bug 321494 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/321494 is private
<JontheEchidna> xerosis: done
<xerosis> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
 * JontheEchidna looks for an upstream bug
<a|wen> apachelogger: when http://packages.debian.org/experimental/tagua becomes stable, that might be our replacement to knights
<jussi01> !info knights
<ubottu> knights (source: knights): A chess interface for the K Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-8.2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 817 kB, installed size 1844 kB
<jarekh> When dependencies for kmail will be changed from mysql5.0 to mysql5.1? I'm asking about that because my Amarok and Kmail need that :)
<ScottK> jarekh: What we're doing is making them co-installable.
<ScottK> Not changing them.
<ScottK> IIRC the change needed for that should be hitting mirrors today.
<jarekh> thanks
<jarekh> I see some stable(?) 4.2 in Jaunty main. Thanks a lot and congratulations!
 * JontheEchidna wouldn't upgrade until kdebase-workspace packages are present at least
<apachelogger> a|wen: aye
<a|wen> apachelogger: seems there is still some arts left in kdelibs
<apachelogger> arts--
<apachelogger> a|wen: how so?
 * apachelogger even removed all ze arts files
<a|wen> apachelogger: seems artskde is still done
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> will look at it
<apachelogger> first bindings though
<a|wen> apachelogger: thx a lot
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> a|wen: are you sure you are looking at the right version?
<apachelogger> apt-cache says ubuntu8 doesn't depend on arts
<a|wen> i'm looking in kdelibs_4\:3.5.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu8_FULLYBUILT.txt
<a|wen> apachelogger: it seems to be some artskde that is still compiled (but maybe not installed)
<apachelogger> hmhm
<a|wen> checking if arts should be compiled... yes
<a|wen> config.status: creating arts/Makefile
<a|wen> config.status: creating arts/kde/Makefile
<a|wen> config.status: creating arts/kde/mcop-dcop/Makefile
<a|wen> config.status: creating arts/knotify/Makefile
<a|wen> config.status: creating arts/message/Makefile
<apachelogger> bogus output
<apachelogger> nothing gets installed
<apachelogger> + it can't build anything linking to arts if no arts is around at all
<apachelogger> which is clearly the case
<apachelogger> checking for aRts-1.1... disabled
<apachelogger> a|wen: let's just blame stupid autohell :P
<apachelogger> no build-deps and no shlib deps means nothing to worry about
<a|wen> apachelogger: yeah ... but the problem is that ld very much wants to link against artskde when building against libs (if you let autohell decide)
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> a|wen: when building what?
<a|wen> apachelogger: knights, with all references to arts removed
<apachelogger> a|wen: maybe you need to rerun automake
<apachelogger> or make -f Makefile.{am,cvs}
<a|wen> apachelogger: how is it normally adviced to do that?
<apachelogger> within the build process
<a|wen> apachelogger: shouldn't that be part of the build-process normally ...
<apachelogger> no, it tempers with the autohell files, so in most cases you will need loads of clean rules to get the tree into it's original state again
<apachelogger> probably also the reason gnomies seem to prefer having the changes a patch rather than doing it at compile time
<apachelogger> not that I would about that fancy autotools stuff :P
<a|wen> that is indeed autohell :/
<JontheEchidna> the auto stands for "automatic pain"
 * a|wen finally got around that autohell
<a|wen> seems arts wasn't knight's only problem ... bug 285467
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285467 in knights "knights package has unmet dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285467
 * Lure notices that 4.2/final does not seems to be compatible with 4.2/rc plasma - ENODESKTOP
<jarekh> I'm trying to compile kdetv for KDE4 using cmake and I got error:
<jarekh> libkvideoio.a(qvideostream.o): relocation R_X86_64_32S against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<jarekh> where I should write -fPIC flag?
<Riddell> Lure: the plasma guys made some last minute binary incompatible changes
<Lure> > Hi,
<Lure> >
<Riddell> hi Lure :)
<Lure> Riddell: ah, now I remember Aaron
<Lure> sorry, my synaptics is doing strange pastes recently
<Lure> Aaron was very happy to find it before release
 * Lure is still used to work w/o plasma since early times of working with SVN version ;-)
<jcastro> Nightrose: around?
<rgreening> g'day jcastro
<jcastro> hi!
<Nightrose> jcastro: jep
<Nightrose> wasup? :)
<jcastro> Nightrose: I am looking for 10 projects to focus bug work and upstream linkages for the cycle
<Nightrose> ai
<jcastro> got any plans for bug days, etc this cycle?
<Nightrose> no plans on my side so far
<jcastro> ok
<a|wen> apachelogger: knights is already broken in intrepid
<jcastro> Nightrose: mind if we try a bug day or something in the future?
<Nightrose> jcastro: but if you have something in mind i can get people together for it probably
<apachelogger> a|wen: I suppose that supports dropping it
<jcastro> I would like to measure how well it will work
<Nightrose> jcastro: not at all
<jcastro> \o/
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose loves being a labrat
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> lol
<a|wen> apachelogger: pretty much ... missing deps; i'll just test what removing it does
 * apachelogger pushes last bzr branch
 * Riddell gets printer-applet back into a working state and cheers
<seele> whoo
<seele> Riddell++
 * Arby sends Riddell cookies
<seele> how long until it's ready to review?
 * a|wen notes that knights is totally unusable without kdebase-kio-plugins ... which is neither avaible in intrepid nor jaunty
<a|wen> night everyone
<Riddell> seele: this is just the applet
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: KDE uses xdg stuff for mimetype detection, correct?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: aye
<JontheEchidna> bug 309778 is probably an xdg-utils bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309778 in krusader "KDE always associates *.jar with the zip mime type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309778
<JontheEchidna> I checked the oxygen icons, and there is a jar mimetype icon
<seele> Riddell: oh, the indicator in the panel?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: krusader is not KDE 4, is it?
<JontheEchidna> it is
<apachelogger> oh, then it's all the shared-mime-info's fault
<JontheEchidna> we have had a kde4 post-beta svn snapshot since intrepid
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that dude shall run xdg-mime on the file
<apachelogger> xdg-mime query filetype $FILE if I am not mistaken
<apachelogger> uh, that was almost ruby ^_^
<Riddell> seele: yes
<seele> Riddell: do you have a link to the fdo notification spec? i dont know what it's formally called and i cant find it
<seele> (or know what it's called so i can find it myself0
<Riddell> seele: http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/ I think
<Riddell> it's not actually a freedesktop spec, it just uses that namespace in a cheeky way
<seele> Riddell: thanks
<hunger> Tomorrow we are going to get kde4.2:-) Any estimation when it will hit intrepid backports/updates?
<JontheEchidna> tomorrow :P
<hunger> JontheEchidna: You guys are really that fast with packaging it? Wow:-)
<JontheEchidna> they release the sourcecode a week before each release
<JontheEchidna> for packagers to package
<Riddell> it'll need the buildds to hurry up a bit though
<hunger> So you will have it nice and shiny tomorrow:-)
<hunger> Riddell: Nothing pending for intrepid at this time.
<Riddell> oh good, they are hurrying up
<Riddell> hunger: where do you see that?
<hunger> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/i386/+builds?build_text=&build_state=pending
<Riddell> hunger: that's the ubuntu archive, we're doing it in a PPA
<hunger> Oh.
<hunger> Too bad.
<hunger> Will it hit the archives, too?
<Riddell> here it goes https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/osmium
<hunger> Like intrepid-backports or -updates?
<hunger> kde 4.1.4 is still sitting in -proposed:-)
<Riddell> it should go into -backports eventually but I think we'll just copy it to a public PPA for tomorrow until it gets more testing
<Riddell> apachelogger: that right?
<apachelogger> actually I think it should go to experimental
<apachelogger> then testing
<apachelogger> then ppa
<apachelogger> then (considering we don't have to recompile half of the archives for the libs) backports
<hunger> apachelogger: That does not sound like it will be done before jaunty is out:-)
<apachelogger> well, I'd like to play save
<apachelogger> upgrade quirks are nasty and since we didn't do any QA in that regard there is likely some conflict in 4.1 => 4.2
<apachelogger> so I guess we'll be able to move to ppa by the end of the week
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> workspace is queued for build in 3 hours
<Riddell> apachelogger: right, experimental is a public PPA
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: I thought you were talking about kde4 members :)
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: i continue the discussion here, from #kubuntu, because anyway this is more a dev question
<tarimari> now i have the choice to install kde 4.2 rc from ppa of kubuntu-experimental
<JontheEchidna> hi
<tarimari> when 4.2 final packages wil be available?
<JontheEchidna> hopefully by tomorrow
<Tm_T> tarimari: when it's released and packages are ready
<tarimari> kde will be realeased 18:00 UTC
<tarimari> it will take some hours, or few days?
<tarimari> as you says it seems few hours, then it's cool :)
<Tm_T> tarimari: hours if it goes as planned
<Tm_T> we try to be first
<tarimari> i have reason for asking, i ll explain
<coreymon77> has kubuntu had an lts release since dapper yet?
<JontheEchidna> coreymon77: nope
<Tm_T> coreymon77: no, nor will until, well, next LTS
<Nightrose> tarimari: 18:00 is a very bold statement ;-)
<Nightrose> it will be released when the releaseteam is ready
<Nightrose> that might be at 18:00, earlier or a little later
<tarimari> i just reinstalled kubuntu. now i have 8.10 with kde 4.1.  My backups are with kde 4.2 rc1 kubuntu-experimental
<Tm_T> that 1800 UTC is what is aimed, it's not that accurate always though
<tarimari> and i want to restore my backup
<tarimari> my question is:
<Nightrose> Tm_T: trust me - i am in the team ;-)
<tarimari> should i upgrade once more to 4.2 rc1 kubuntu-experimental and restore all the .kde backup
<tarimari> or wait 1-2 days till the new packages?
<tarimari> and then backup file by file and setup again
<tarimari> i mean: the new kde 4.2 final will be available at kubuntu-experimental ppa, or at someother ubuntu central server repo?
<Nightrose> in a ppa first
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: it will be made available in the ppa initially
<tarimari> ok
<JontheEchidna> though in the end we hope it will end up in intrepid-backports
<tarimari> and after how many days at ubuntu repos?
<tarimari> when approx?
<Tm_T> Nightrose: I trust you, because I know you're on team, I was merely saying what you said in other words, perhaps failed though
<JontheEchidna> dunno, after sufficient testing is done I suppose
<tarimari> i ask again this because i have some other machines to updates which are still 4.1
<Nightrose> Tm_T:  ah ;-)   *hug*
<tarimari> sufficient testing means 1 week, or 1 month? just an estimation
<Nightrose> Tm_T: how's the little one btw?
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: honestly we don't know yet.
<Tm_T> Nightrose: fine thanks, bit messed sleeping cycle but meh, it's not me who have to look her at night (;)
<Nightrose> hehe
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: ok. so i ll go with kubuntu-experimental for the moment...
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: with upgrading to rc1 i have conflict with mysql 5.1 and amarok. what can i do about that? will it be resolved tomorrow with the kde 4.2 final packaging?
<JontheEchidna> are you running jaunty then?
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: hmm. you are right. it is only at jaunty. ok no
<tarimari> actually i updated 3 machines, and i was wondering why there are at some machines problems and some other not
<tarimari> let me see once more
<JontheEchidna> yeah, fixed packages for mysql should be released either now or in a few hours when your mirror updates
<tarimari> you are right it is only in jaunty, so forget this question. my mistake
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: i have to upgrade my eeepc from hardy before 30th - what do you recommend? jaunty already or intrepid? (considering ditro upgrade means reinstall)
<Nightrose> i can live with a few quirks but would rather not b0rk my maschine completely
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<tarimari> Nightrose: i propose intrepid allway. jaunty gave me lot of problems
<Nightrose> _gave_ ;-)
<Nightrose> it is development
<apachelogger> Nightrose: X is completely broken in jaunty
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ewwww ok
<tarimari> Nightrose: if it is your main computer better wait for at least RC for jaunty. that's my experience with interpid said
<Nightrose> tarimari: it is not - and i know that ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, also depends on the graphics chip, but on intel there are fancy rendering glitches all over the place
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: (because i have to restore my backups of .kde which are in 4.2rc1, and now reinstalling kubuntu 8.10 i m in 4.1 state) --> can i now install the kubuntu-experimental 4.2 rc1, and tomorrow upgrade to 4.2 final without having any problem at all
<tarimari> ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: then again everything but intel is really broken pretty much ;-)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> apachelogger: any estimation for when X will be fixed?
<apachelogger> especially right now ... can't even build 4.2
<Nightrose> ie: should I wait a few days
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: rephrase my question to "major problem"
<apachelogger> Nightrose: more like a few weeks
<Nightrose> ewww
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> intrepid it is
<apachelogger> Nightrose: it's a completely new X ... and considering not even intel works pretty well with it...
<Nightrose> yea
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: If you upgrade to 4.2 RC1, copy the backup to its normal location, then upgrade tomorrow in theory you shouldn't have major problems
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: thanks a lot !! :)
<tarimari> guys tomorrow also openoffice 3.0.1 will be released. after how much time it will be backported to kubuntu intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, openoffice isn't something that kubuntu works on
<tarimari> and if i put openoffice from that PPA that already exists, if i disable it later, can i upgrade to the backported packages later? (because the backported are of better quality)
<tarimari> why is it so much time to backport openoffice 3.0.0? what are the problems?
<tvakah> so I just ran an upgrade in jaunty, and now I can't start plasma or kontact at all, no crash screen, I have to start them from a terminal to even see any failure message
<apachelogger> kde rev 915907
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=915907&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 915907
<apachelogger> kde rev 915831
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=915831&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 915831
<apachelogger> kde rev 915837
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=915837&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 915837
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: tomorrow at kubuntu-experimental, the powerdevil problem will be resolved? now with 4.1.96, if i go to install powerdevil it wants to install that one of 4.1, so there is no way to install it. will u include it tomorrow for 4.2?
<JontheEchidna> powerdevil is included by default in the kde packages
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: but it is version 4.1, i cant combine with 4.1.96
<JontheEchidna> no, it's included in the packages. you don't need to install it as long as you have kdebase-workspace
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: if i aptitude install powerdevil, then it wants to uninstall half of 4.2rc1, downgrade, uninstall plasmas etc
<Lure> Riddell: will kdebase-workspace/amd64 build restart automatically or it needs you to kick it?
<JontheEchidna> yes, the "powerdevil" package is KDE 4.1. but in KDE 4.2 powerdevil is not a separate package!
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: aha!!
<JontheEchidna> :)
<tarimari> thanks a lot, i go install kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> Lure: dunno, what's wrong with it?
<Lure> Riddell: it failed 3 hours ago, as kdelibs build was not finished yet
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: actually powerdevil is more nice app than guidance, but what i miss from kdeguidance, is that with mouse-over i can see the current cpu speed. is there any other applet to see the current cpu speed?
<Lure> Riddell: now it is, but it does not start again, even though amd64 build is free
<tvakah> I seem to not be able to start any KUniqueApplication
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: I don't know any
<tvakah> plasma and kontact most notably
<tvakah> but kmail does start
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: can i combine both powerdevil and kdeguidance or mess will happen?
<Lure> Riddell: i386 succeeded, probably due to luck ;-)
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: they'll probably fight each other for control
<tvakah> plasma(17931): Communication problem with  "plasma" , it probably crashed.
<tvakah> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: i install kdebase-workspace, i pushed alt-control-backspace, but i did not see. probably i need to restart the whole system
<Riddell> my, that is a broken build
<Riddell> Lure: I think it'll need someone to retry it
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: i m confused little bit with the change of names of governors. the guidance's performance and dynamic, what are their equivalent at powerdevil?
<Lure> Riddell: oh, I though that you had all super-powers needed ;-)
<tvakah> tarimari: dontzap is on by default nowadays, "'i.e. ctrl + alt + bs is off by default"
 * NCommander is depressed on how much flack Kubuntu 8.10 is getting on /.
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: I don't know, I don't have a laptop so I've not used either power manager all that much
<Lure> Riddell: do we have build-admin in kubuntu-lovers^Wninjas? ;-)
<Lure> NCommander: you shouldn't: this is so last year ;-)
<tvakah> so is my failure just due to a half-done upload? or is there something going on?
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: last question. openoffice 3 packages will have a package, which is actually a start screen for all the rest applications.i saw it at opensuse. will it be also at ubuntu like that? any idea?
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: as I said, nobody in here works on open office
<JontheEchidna> so I don't know
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: ups sorry i did not mention. at which channel? #ubuntu-devel?
<JontheEchidna> I guess
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: thanks a lot for your patience and kindness
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<Riddell> Lure: not unless hobbsee is awake
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: using kubuntu-experimental i ll upgrade now from 4.1 to 4.1.96. after adding the repo, aptitude says 98 updates, and 171 new packages!!  except kdebase-workspace, should i install any other of these 171 new packages? what are they?
<Riddell> seele: what do you think of this?  GTK's system-config-printer has the right click menu options in a full menu too http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/scp.png
<Lure> Riddell: hobbsee, the gnome lady you mean? ;-)
 * Lure hides
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: it asks me to remove digikam, some kipi plugins. why? when this digikam conflict will be resolved?
<Lure> tarimari: if you use kubuntu-experimental, then you should get digikam from digikam-experimental
<tarimari> aha, this is a package, or another repo?
<Lure> tarimari: another repo (ppa), similar to kubuntu-experimental
<tarimari> ok , i ll go search for it .thanks for info lure
<tarimari> kdebase-workspace-data failed to install or upgrade :(
<tarimari> 2 broken
<tarimari> ok i must aptitude full-upgrade once more to continue installing kde 4.1.96
<tarimari> is it normal?
<smarter> what's wrong with full-upgrade?
<tarimari> i put kubuntu-experimental to upgrade 4.1 to 4.1.96
<tarimari> first full-upgrade left me with kdebase-workspace-data broken. just full-upgrade once more installed
<tarimari> i must aptitude remove kdeplasma-addons to go on with installing kdebase-workspace  kdebase-workspace-bin
<tarimari> and this procedure happened in the few machines that i upgrade
<tarimari> i hope tomorrow the upgrade to be smoother
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: I believe I fixed a kdebase-workspace-data conflicting with kde-window-manager the other day for the 4.2.0 packages
<knusperfrosch> will 4.2. packages be in kubuntu-experimental for intrepid by tomorrow?
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: what can i do now to finish the upgrade to 4.1.96?
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/apt/cache/nameofdebhere
<tarimari> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.1.96-0ubuntu4~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde4/HTML/en/kcontrol/windowspecific/index.cache.bz2', which is also in package kde-window-manager
<tarimari> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.1.96-0ubuntu4~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: full-upgrade still complains . libkpi5 broken. libkipi must be removed. so many times i said OK remove them, and it still complains. i use aptitude :D
<tarimari> i think now it will work with your trick
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: will it be more smooth to upgrade from 4.1 to 4.2 tomorrow? will this problem be fixed?
<JontheEchidna> that problem will be fixed
<tarimari> thanks
<tarimari> kde4d crashed. i ll restart
<tarimari> when kde 4.2 and digikam will be officially released, will they automatically update to the official version, or i must be informed by the news and disable the experimental repos?
<seele> Riddell: all functionality should always be in the application menu. the context functionality is just easier to discover
<seele> Riddell: does that answer your question?
<Riddell> seele: ok, I'll create that application menu
<seele> Riddell: oooh, hmm.. now i'm not sure.  Is a printer in that list *always* selected? or can one not be selected?
<seele> because if a printer is not selected, that menu is disabled
<Riddell> seele: right, a print job isn't always selected in which case the menu items will be disabled
<seele> right, ok nevermind then
<seele> that shouldnt go in there
<seele> on the main menu
<jussi01> anyone can tell me whne the actual 4.2 is out?
<Sput> jussi01: tomorrow, I'd say
<jussi01> Sput: ahh, nice. :) thanks
<Sput> jussi01: if you meant, when upstream releases it
<Sput> obviously I have no idea about kubuntu packages :) but our packages are already done
<jussi01> Sput: yeah, I know itll be done about a couple of days after..  ;)
<Riddell> seele: so keep it right click menu only?
 * seele thinks
<ryanakca> nixternal: Ping, tomorrow's my last exam, would you and/or jjesse and I be able to get together sometime Wednesday so we can tackle  help.kubuntu.org?
<JontheEchidna> damn, apport is getting stupider and stupider...
<JontheEchidna> bug 321672
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321672 in kdebase-workspace "plasma crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321672
<ScottK> vorian: Looks like jdstrand got to your dkim-milter security fix ...
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's Python and it's open source, so go for it ....
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> Acutalll pitti is pretty responsive to good, actionable bugs.
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe I misunderstood what it was doing
<JontheEchidna> maybe if the retrace fails it automagically closes the report
<JontheEchidna> I thought it was closing the report because newer packages were available
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-27
<seele> Nightrose: which link?
<Nightrose> seele: ?
<seele> Nightrose: er.. that wasnt you
<Nightrose> hehe ok
<seele> sorry.. misinterpreted an @message
<Nightrose> ok
<seele> anyone know who _MMA_ is?
<rickspencer3> Mixed Martial Arts?
<DaSkreech> whowas bot ?
<seele> no name
<seele> works on ubuntu studio?
<DaSkreech> Ah I've spoken with him/her/script
<JontheEchidna> Was there a BIC for plasma again or something?
<Riddell> yes
<ScottK> Yeah!  Another stack of rebuilds ....
<JontheEchidna> ok, all of our plasmoids need rebuilds now
<JontheEchidna> we have a report for quickaccess
<DaSkreech> This is for 4.2 ?
<JontheEchidna> a report which I can't seem to un-private
<JontheEchidna> oh, there we go
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110091/ <- quickaccess
<ScottK> Did you test build it?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bump the build-dep so we know it's compiled against 4.2.0 on all archs.
<JontheEchidna> ah, good thinking
<JontheEchidna> kdebase hasn't been uploaded yet, has it?
 * seele notices the topic and wonders what it says
<seele> abandon them and take your place?
<seele> Riddell: ^^ wha?
<rgreening> seele: you rok
<rgreening> seele: just read you blog re: CNS :P
<seele> rgreening: ah hah. thanks.
<rgreening> great read
 * JontheEchidna must agree
<Riddell> seele: "above", it was the 250th Burns night yesterday :)
<Riddell> seele: where's your upgrade test notes page?
<Riddell> ah, IntrepidKDE42Upgrades
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110094/
<seele> Riddell: ooh, i remember you mentioning that. (doesn't mean i know what that means)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's not a no changes rebuild any more, is it?
<JontheEchidna> you're right. I'm not thinking tonight
 * ScottK slaps some sensibility into JontheEchidna...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/110097/
<ScottK> So is 4.2.0 kde4libs uploaded then?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.
<jjesse-dell9> evening
<jjesse-dell9> denver airports free wifi put ads in my firefox browse that sucks
<freeflying> jjesse-dell9: no free lunch :)
<jjesse-dell9> freeflying: some free wifis in airports dont have ads in the browser you just watch one before you connect
<jjesse-dell9> here i have to watch one before i connect and each page has an add in it
 * ScottK-palm notes a kde4libs 4:4.2.0-2 in Debian with a security patch in it. 
<freeflying> jjesse-dell9: ads for every page is really too much
 * ScottK-palm hopes we have it ....
<ScottK-palm> vorian Riddell rgreening ...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: there is a plasma security patch in 0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> er, ScottK-palm^
<ScottK-palm> Great.
<freeflying> ScottK-palm: using palm for irc? :)
 * ScottK-palm relaxes ....
<ScottK-palm> Yep.
<jjesse-dell9> freeflying: its every page for every tab open in firefox that refresh continually
<ScottK-palm> See you later then.
<jjesse-dell9> seele: holy long blog post batman
<jjesse-dell9> seele: also very well written
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Let me read it
<jjesse-dell9> DaSkreech: stikll working on it?
<DaSkreech> haha doing groups on identica?
<DaSkreech> seele: ok _MMA_ is in #kubuntu if you want to prod
<seele> no, he already prodded me. i was just trying to put a name to the nick
<DaSkreech> seele: How upset should I be that your lengthy blog post in PDF format is smaller than an empty .doc file ?
<rgreening> DaSkreech: hahahahaa
<ScottK-desktop> seele: Cory Kontros (I think)
<ScottK-desktop> Cory I'm sure about and the last name is close.
<seele> oh right. i didn't know his irc nick
 * ScottK waves.
<ScottK> Any uploading needing doing?
<DaSkreech> Ok read seele's blog :-)
<ScottK> KDE 4.2.0 is all uploaded to Jaunty now.
 * ScottK watches the crushed buildd's....
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK: next thing is to get Qt4.5 working.
<rgreening> I have a test build I am working on
<ScottK> Are we planning on that for Jaunty?
<rgreening> yes.
<rgreening> we want webkit from it to hopefully replace khtml as the default
<rgreening> at least it was on the plan at UDS
<rgreening> ScottK: I think I will finally have a working kvirc build shortly. Test building again here (hopefuuly for final time)
<tarimari> hi
<tarimari> any kubuntu-experimental ppa developers here?
<stdin> there are several
<tarimari> ok
<tarimari> i have 4.2rc1
<tarimari> i have a problem some times, that all my desktop setup is lost, i mean plasmoid are lost, wallpaper settings lost..and i have to setup again
<tarimari> why is that?
<tarimari> noone? :)
<tarimari> how i can put powerdevil at 4.2rc1?
<stdin> can I get a review on bug #257220 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257220 in qtparted "Qtparted launch error" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257220
<Riddell> stdin: was that script not installed before?  what did the "install" file do?
<stdin> Riddell: the install file did nothing, I don't think dh_install was called
<stdin> and because it's only one file, may as well put it in the rules
<Riddell> stdin: why was postrm removed?
<stdin> Riddell: it's not
<stdin> it was just duplicated, like it was pasted twice
<stdin> same with the qtparted-root file
<Riddell> mm, yes
<Riddell> stdin: well, looks good to me
<stdin> I think it'll need to go into intrepid updates too
<Riddell> stdin: go for it
<Riddell> although qtparted is kindae broken itself
<stdin> yeah, but we shouldn't break it more than it already is :p
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> am I the only one whose powerdevil plasma applet broke with 4.2 ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: just uploaded a very new PNM...
<Tonio_> rgreening: still buggy and still receives 10 commits a day, so let's test...
<cq> hello, I have a weird X problem... I boot the machine, get to the login screen, log in, and the resolution is set too low. Then I click on system settings -> display, and hte display goes dark and then adjusts to the correct resolution...
<cq> next boot, same story.
<rgreening> Tonio_: great stuff
<rgreening> Tonio_: where's it available to?
<rgreening> ScottK: kvirc... https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive
<Daniel> Can I get assistance with wubi here?
<freeflying> Daniel: its for developer
<freeflying> Daniel: move to kubuntu/ubuntu channle for help plz
<Daniel> Okay.
<Tonio_> rgreening: in the repos within a couple of hours
<rgreening> Tonio_: PPA or regular ones?
<apachelogger> smarter: ping^2
<apachelogger> anyone wanna do WOTM?
<rgreening_> hey
<rgreening_> kvirc 4.0.0 baby :)
<rgreening> whois rgreening_
<rgreening> haha
<apachelogger> could have been more interesting :P
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening_> just testing the new build
<rgreening_> not sure I like the defaults...
<rgreening_> I definately needs a new theme :)
<rgreening_> s/I/It/
<apachelogger> rewrites ftw :D
<rgreening> ScottK: kvirc 4 build seems to work fine (in my limited testing).
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't you want to SRU bug 292098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292098 in kubuntu-default-settings "okular can't presentation fullscreen" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292098
<ScottK> rgreening: When you're ready for kvirc, just ping me on #ubuntu-motu.
<rgreening> ScottK: k. :)
<xerosis> has anyone reported the akonadi library problems with krunner and kopete?
<apachelogger> the what?
<xerosis> kopete and krunner both crash with errors about akonadi symbols, wondering if it's just me or a known thing
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> kubuntu version, kde version, akonadi version, any ppa?
 * apachelogger just threw his stress ball to the legals department -.-
<xerosis> jaunty, 4.20, 4.1.96-0ubuntu2, no ppa
<apachelogger> oh, there it comes back
<apachelogger> xerosis: you might not be fully upgraded yet
<xerosis> apachelogger: thanks, thought as much, couldn't see anthing in the build queue for akonadi though?
<apachelogger> no, but KDE :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: the main issue is finding a fix for those already affected
<apachelogger> Riddell: do these settings get copied to kdehome?
 * apachelogger thinks a kconf_update could do the trick
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes and you can't delete the file because kwin keeps it all in memory so you can only do it before KDE starts
<Riddell> apachelogger: right, but that still needs some mildly clever scripting
<apachelogger> Riddell: couldn't we just drop the problem causing section .. I think we wouldn't need a script for that
<Riddell> you'd need something
<apachelogger> Riddell: IIRC the kconf_update files can contain a list of stuff that ought to be dropped as part of the update
<apachelogger> it's been a while since I looked at the readme though :)
<Riddell> oh right, I thought they were just given a script to run
<apachelogger> that is for the more advanced stuff ... but since nhandler is a perl haxx0r he could probably come up with something as well ;-)
<ScottK> Any extragear up yet?
<Riddell> I havn't even thought about it
<ScottK> 15 of the 16 plasmoids I uploaded last night stuck.  The 16th needed a new upstream that I just pushed.
<Riddell> question is if we'll need to do that for intrepid too
<tarimari> ScottK: where did u upload? which repo?
<tarimari> ScottK: are they for 4.2?
<ScottK> Jaunty.
<ScottK> They needed to be rebuilt against the 4.2.0 libplasma-dev
<apachelogger> Riddell: we will due to libplasma3
<apachelogger> not sure if anything else is affected by lib changes
<apachelogger> which is also part of the reason why I want 4.2.0 to be in -experimental for starters
<tarimari> apachelogger: what do u mean?
<tarimari> ScottK: which is the repo?
<ScottK> tarimari: The Ubuntu one.
<apachelogger> tarimari: I mean that we need to rebuild all plasmoids against the new libplasma
<tarimari> apachelogger: you are right.
<tarimari> so new kde 4.2 for interpid will be available till tomorrow at kubuntu-experimental, right?
<tarimari> i have some problems: i have kubuntu 8.10 amd64 kde 4.2rc1, kernel 2.6.28.  problems:  1. when at kde i tell it to shutdown the computer, it works like logout. then at logging screen i must tell it again to shutdown.  2. it does not really shutdown. it tries only
<tarimari> i had my laptop hot because it was at laptop bag for 1+ hour open. i thought it was closed but it was not shutdown. just black screen
 * a|wen wonders why kmail keeps crashing on him in kde 4.1.4 :(
<ScottK> a|wen: Any post release svn commits that look interesting?
<JontheEchidna> they aren't planning on a 4.1.5 so I would think the chances are pretty low
<JontheEchidna> you never know though
<a|wen> ScottK: haven't looked ... was thinking about installing the kdepim-dbg package first
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There were a fair number of posts 3.5.10 commits that we used profitably.
<ScottK> Who knows....
<Tonio_> hi there
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: hi! :) big day is today :) we are expecting from you :)...so you need some hours after kde 4.2 is officially released?
<a|wen> ScottK: my connection is however horribly slow and don't have the kde4.1 branch down so is gonna take a while in any case
<ScottK> a|wen: No rush.
 * Tm_T slaps tarimari 
<tarimari> Tm_T: u follow me across channells? :D
 * Tonio_ noticed that kde4 is very sensitive to dbus restarts during upgrades... plasma crashed twice on my side
<Tm_T> tarimari: no, I am everywehre
<tarimari> :D
<DaSkreech> a|wen: Crashes for me in KDE 4.2 RC
 * a|wen excuses for spamming some people with wiki-update mails :)
<a|wen> DaSkreech: yeah... 4.2 RC had some issued it seemed; was worse than beta2 for me
<DaSkreech> Me too
<a|wen> hope it is better in 4.2 final
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: i ve put kubuntu-experiment kde4.2rc1, when i click shutdown i just get the login screen. this kde rc issue, or maybe another part of the system like the kernel? 2. my computer does not shutdown completely, is it also because of kde or kernel?
<tarimari> if u dont know, i ll upgrade to new kde, and then i ll check again
<JontheEchidna> tarimari: there is a ksmserver crash that makes it so that you can only return to the login screen
<JontheEchidna> I do not personally experience this bug so I cannot say if it is fixed
<JontheEchidna> (basically if ksmserver isn't running you can only return to the login screen)
<tarimari> hmm
<tarimari> let me see
<tarimari> 2 processes run 1. krwrapper4 ksmserver 2.ksmserver
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: what do u think about?
<rgreening> Tonio_: ping
<JontheEchidna> I dunno
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: where is log about that so that i can check for error messages?
<JontheEchidna> maybe /var/log/xsession-errors
<Arby> tarimari: JontheEchidna I've been experiencing that log out bug on my laptop so it's not fixed
<JontheEchidna> ok, that's the wrong location for the log I"m thinking of
<Arby> haven't debugged it much though
<JontheEchidna> oh, ~/.xsession-errors
<tarimari> thanks
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: i didnt find anything that makes sense there. anyway no problem. let's see after final version
 * a|wen waits for kde-techbase to come back up
<Tm_T> its down?
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: about powerdevil, you told me yesterday that it is inside a package. i installed that packages but no powerdevil is appeared. still there is kdeguidance here
<tarimari> Tm_T: are you also kubuntu-experimental developer?
<JontheEchidna> if kdebase-workspace is installed, you have powerdevil
<Tm_T> tarimari: depends on definition I guess
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: it is installed but i see no powerdevil trayicon. why?
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't have a tray icon
<JontheEchidna> at least not in the 4.2 version
<Riddell> it does, it's just called Power Management
<JontheEchidna> I don't use it so I wouldn't know :P
<tarimari> Riddell: no guidance is another thing.
<tarimari> :(
<tarimari> i hope it will be ok at final
<a|wen> Tm_T: up again now ... but died on me for some time
<Tm_T> weird
<Tm_T> a|wen: sure it wasn't your dns not quick enough with possible ip change?
<a|wen> Tm_T: gave me a nice kde-logo and a message about "technical problems"
<Tm_T> ah, interesting
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: i want to complete that restore from backup but i want to select what i restore. Where i can find a list explaining what each file inside ~/.kde is?
<JontheEchidna>  there aren't any, but application configuration files are in ~/.kde/share/config
<JontheEchidna> and application data is in ~/.kde/share/apps
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: hmm..thanks.. actually i mostly want to keep my kontact data
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> (wrong channel)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: need any more help?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: a faster PC would help
 * Nightrose kicks it
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you have to feed it cookies
<apachelogger> works for me
<Nightrose> hmmm
<Nightrose> k
 * DaSkreech would work faster with cookies
<smarter_> apachelogger: pong⁻¹
<allee> Mhmm after today update and login I get a black screen: only kdeinit klauncher kded4 knotifty4 is running.  Nothing more (ditto for a freshly created user)
<Riddell> !
<Riddell> allee: jaunty?
<allee> Riddell: yeap.  Last updaet 10 min ago
<apachelogger> smarter: is it just my weird system or does kvkbd not work out of the box on 4.2?
<ScottK> did you get the rebuilt one?
<a|wen> hmm, and now it is bugs.kde.org's turn to be down
<smarter> apachelogger: I have to say, I didn't test it since quiet some times :p
 * smarter launches
<smarter> seems to work well
<Riddell> allee: I have no such problems
<apachelogger> smarter: it just flashes up but then apparently the theme gets placed upon it here
<smarter> apachelogger: what do you do and what happens exactly?
<smarter> (btw, thanks for the patch to the svn, didn't know this x-docbook thingy :p)
<apachelogger> smarter: in kdm!
<smarter> oh, in kdm
<DaSkreech> Hallo to stem the questions is KDE 4.2 packages expected today for Kubuntu?
<smarter> apachelogger: this is a known bug
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: today, tomorrow, never ... all very relative :P
<Riddell> DaSkreech: jaunty is in now, intrepid probably in a few hours
<apachelogger> smarter: should be noted in the documentation I guess :P
<DaSkreech> Well I want to relate!
<smarter> apachelogger: it's noted in the README iirc
<smarter> and the kde-apps page
<DaSkreech> Riddell: sweet thanks I can tell some folks to go to bed then
<smarter> I thought I would have time to fix it before Intrepid so didn't include it in the doc
<apachelogger> smarter: well, a kubuntu user will not read either one
<smarter> apachelogger: which I've tried to solve with ossi(only KDM dev) for quiet sometimes, but we never found a perfect solution(given all the security problem and stuff)
<apachelogger> actually, I am wondering why kdm doesn't have a builtin firewall :P
<smarter> hopefully, once I get less school work, I'll be able to work on a plasmoid port of kvkbd(sounds cool, no? :p)
<allee> Riddel: Only strange msg in .xsession-error seems to be: knotify4: Fatal IO error: client killed.   Full log and proc list  at:  http://paste.debian.net/27031/
<apachelogger> smarter: plasma is too unsecure for kdm :P
<smarter> apachelogger: it's secure enough for kscreensaver
<rgreening> seele: ping
<smarter> so it should be okay
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> there was a major issue just before 4.2
<smarter> orly?
<apachelogger> aye
<allee> Riddell: fixed.  For whatever reason kdebase-workspace-bin kubuntu-desktop  where removed during dist-upgrade :(
 * apachelogger is wondering what the difference between the base snapshot and current state on his 8.10 vbox is
<Riddell> allee: hrm
<a|wen> ScottK: no kdepim crash fixes in the 4.1 branch after the tagging of 4.1.4
<ScottK> Urgh.
 * a|wen notes that some of the commits mentions 4.1.5, so seems it might arrive
<a|wen> ScottK: here is the backtrace http://paste.ubuntu.com/110356/
<ScottK> I guess file a bug a b.k.o and see how it comes out....
 * a|wen thinks it looks terribly much like the crash that started appearing for him in 4.2rc
 * ScottK thinks his brain is currently overfull to much to consider it in any detail.
<allee> New user setup:  Home.desktop and Trash.desktop are in ~/Desktop.  But plasma panel includes same already. Strange.
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> does plasma now come with default stuff for the desktop? Oo
<allee> apachelogger: yes
<a|wen> argh... now websvn.kde.org is down; this is seriously not my day
<a|wen> can anybody give me the revision number on the 4.1.96 tag?
<DaSkreech> a|wen: is the svn itself down?
<a|wen> DaSkreech: only websvn (i think)
<Tm_T> Berlin?!
<a|wen> Tm_T: i think so (master-eu.kde.org)
<Tm_T> a|wen: no, not you (:
<a|wen> hehe, made sense in the context anyway ;)
<Tm_T> weird, but, possible
<a|wen> ScottK: bug 31915 ... both the kde4.2rc1 and the kde4.1.4 crashes are attached
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31915 in grub "Latest grub package (0.97-1ubuntu4) breaks /sbin/grub-reboot" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31915
<apachelogger> hm
 * a|wen can't copy ... bug 319151
<ScottK> You mean kde bug 31915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319151 in kdepim "kontact crashes when I select the gmail inbox folder" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319151
<apachelogger> :D
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: timed out (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=31915)
<apachelogger> kde is broken
<apachelogger> too many people had their konqueror on autorefresh every 15 seconds
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ouch
<ScottK> Right, that's what the Gnome guys keep telling me
<a|wen> apachelogger: yeah ... everything seems gone right now
<Tm_T> nah, they're pulled down due release I heard
<Tm_T> www.kde.org is up and working fine here
<apachelogger> either it was konqueror autorefresh, or suse lost connection due to heavy snow storm, or they are just turning off every non-essential thing of
<apachelogger> -of I suppose
<a|wen> ScottK: you are welcome to report upstream + link to the bug if kde becomes online again ... else i'll do it sometime tomorrow
<Tm_T> http://kde.org/announcements/4.2/index.php
<Tm_T> FYI
<ScottK> OK.  I'll probably leave it for you.
<a|wen> no problem
<a|wen> who is doing the news entry for kubuntu.org for the 4.2 release?
<tarimari> yuhu
<tarimari> put some fireworks
<tarimari> so it is released! :)
<tarimari> Tm_T: you wrote the announcement at kde.org? ;)  first channel to be informed was here?
<tarimari> i record 17:42:50 UTC
<smarter> "KDE 4.2 (Codename: "The Answer")"
<smarter> best. codename. ever.
<Tm_T> tarimari: wasn't me
<tarimari> it was first mentioned at this channel :42. what time was the announcement put at web?
<DaSkreech> smarter: ha ha :)
 * smarter wonders how many people won't get it :P
<tarimari> Tm_T: what time was it announced exactly? at which channel first?
<Tm_T> smarter: well, there were Codename "Codename" also
<a|wen> Riddell: kubuntu-experimental ppa has got signed packages now ... might be worth mentioning in the installation instructions for kde4.2 in intrepid?
<smarter> Tm_T: that one was cool too
<Tm_T> tarimari: it wasn't announced in channel first, but ~1930
<tarimari> yes it was annnounced in web first, but i mentioned that at kubuntu-devel was earlier announced thatn in kde-devel :) :)
<Riddell> a|wen: oh good point
<Tm_T> tarimari: false
<Tm_T> tarimari: 1937.25 < Tm_T> link in front page but no announcement article found
<tarimari> cool :)
<claydoh> anyone seeing similar to these: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/110371/
<tarimari> ok...now it is a matter of minutes or hours to have the update? i m asking to do my hour plan
<apachelogger> minutes, hours, days, never ... all very relative
<Riddell> claydoh: what akonadi do you have installed?
<tarimari> ok i see it now at rss too :)
<tarimari> ok i must cron aptitude update every minute
<Tm_T> why?
<tarimari> thanks to all kde devs
<tarimari> to see when the update will come at kubuntu-experimental ppa
<claydoh> Riddell: akonadi-kde is 4.1.96,, server is 1.1.1
<Tm_T> well, why you need to see it rightaway?
 * Tm_T don't see the point
<claydoh> but kopete is 4.2 doh
<tarimari> to fix the possible bugs
<tarimari> i have buggy 4.2rc1
<tarimari> that's the point
<Tm_T> tarimari: I see
<Riddell> claydoh: I guess you need to wait for the new akonadi-kde
<Riddell> claydoh: where is your akonadi-server from?
<tarimari> i want to upgrade also some other machines.
<tarimari> i want to celebrate it anyway :)
<tarimari> i m expecting this for a month
<tarimari> or maybe months
<tarimari> the first usable desktop in linux
<tarimari> the greatest of all
<claydoh> sorry Riddell, didn't realize the updates coming, I blame it on the meds, but I'd be wrong
<tarimari> "the answer
<claydoh> I am running Jaunty btw
<DaSkreech> X-D
<Riddell> claydoh: hrm, kdepim hasn't built says it can't find libboost-dev
<Riddell> claydoh: I think that's build daemon strangeness
<a|wen> g'night ppl
<claydoh> np. Riddell I should know better :)
<seele> rgreening: pong
<DaSkreech> Night
<rgreening> seele: hey. ScottK is reviewing Kvirc (another IRC) for update to the KDE3 one. Not sure if you wanted to look at it (seeing you were looking at quassel)
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure we don't want kvirc for default IRC client.
<ScottK> It's WAY too complex.
<rgreening> ScottK: ok.
<rgreening> Quassel is easier to use?
<rgreening> I haven't tried it yet.
<rgreening> Is it uploaded as a standalone yet ScottK / seele (quassel) and which package is the standalone
<rgreening> I need to drop konversation
<ScottK> Just plain quassel is the stand alone
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, I'll give it a whirl
<ScottK> It's in Jaunty and in my PPA for Intrepid.
<rgreening> kk. ty
 * claydoh is writitng up a quick quassel standalone how-to
<claydoh> it has gotten much easier to set up recently
<DaSkreech> seele: http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/01/response-to-proposed-canonical.html
<apachelogger> Nightrose: where is the irc party happening?
<quassel214> quassel is weird :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: is bug 289402 fixed yet? The debian changelog sez so
 * apachelogger thinks Nightrose passed out due to too much work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289402 in kdebase-workspace "circular build dependency between kdebase-workspace and kde4bindings, broken on lpia and hppa" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289402
<Tm_T> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<Tm_T> Riddell: thank you a million
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not on intrepid
<Tm_T> now gone to sauna ->
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: will it ever be? :P
<apachelogger> ask rgreening :P
 * JontheEchidna migrates kde4bindings bugs to kdebindings
<ScottK> claydoh: You can thank Sput (and a bit of packaging stuff on my part) for it being easier.
<claydoh> ScottK: and good work , too! many thanks!
<ScottK> The work Sput did made the packaging part easy.
<Sput> :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: a1ex sezs your blogpost's guide link is borked
<tarimari> how's going ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nvm :P
<tarimari> nothing yet at kubuntu-experimental
<Riddell> still testing
<ScottK> Extragear tarballs are up, in case anyone is interested ...
<apachelogger> ScottK: we can continue tomorrow :P
<apachelogger> or you, since I am technically on floss vacation already :P
 * Nightrose pokes apachelogger hard
<Nightrose> there is no thing like floss vacation!
<apachelogger> of course there is
<Nightrose> nope
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2006/09/timeoutlogger_25.html
<Nightrose> pffft
 * apachelogger goes crazy with justice
<Nightrose> 2006 is so yesterday
<apachelogger> or "apachelogger geht verrückt" ... as russkaja would put it :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so, where is the party?
<Nightrose> here!
<Nightrose> ~order party
 * kubotu gives everyone a party hat and a hand full of conffeti.
 * kubotu turns on tha most funky party music as well as the all shiny disco ball.
<kubotu> Nightrose: wanna dance with me? :-)
 * kubotu starts shaking her tight ass
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: no official IRC party?
<Nightrose> and in stuttgart on friday!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> no amarok radio?
<Nightrose> nope
<apachelogger> nothing?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> oh my starbase
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
 * apachelogger drives a whole truck filled with cookies up to Nightrose
<Nightrose> \o/
 * Nightrose starts munching them
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that ough to be enough for all of KDE
<Nightrose> hihi
<apachelogger> Nightrose: sharing!
<Nightrose> awwww :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: whenever you see a nice contributor you like, you hand him a cookie
<apachelogger> or two
<apachelogger> or three
<Nightrose> ai
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose and hands her ze most beautiful flowas
<apachelogger> congrats
<apachelogger> awesome product
<apachelogger> awesome guide
<apachelogger> awesomeness all around
<apachelogger> god I love KDE
<Nightrose> :)
 * Nightrose uberhugs apachelogger
<smarter> the 4.2 tour is pretty cool
 * smarter didn't know dolphin now had tooltips on file :)
<smarter> *has
<Nightrose> :) it was a s*tload of work to write that
<Nightrose> major kudos to Jos and sebas
<DaSkreech> Who are now home!
 * ScottK notes that he's started extragear.
<ScottK> Someone else ought to pick up with it ...
 * JontheEchidna takes konq-plugins
 * seele wonders if the roads are cleaned up from this morning
<JontheEchidna> KDE's ftp is being real slow
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how about using a mirror :P
<JontheEchidna> good idea
<JontheEchidna> where do I find one?
<apachelogger> download.kde.org ought to list them
<apachelogger> or was it downloads.kde.org
<apachelogger> something like that :P
<jussi01> apachelogger: JontheEchidna and ninjas! Hows the 4.2 packaging going? :)
<apachelogger> waiting for 2 builds
<Riddell> three
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: btw, did you see that your bug got fixed :D
<jussi01> ok, nice! didnt realise it was so close!
<apachelogger> true
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: which one?
<JontheEchidna> "Kwin crashes when using Nvidia-settings"
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: ahh, nice :) I saw the other one was fixed also. :)
<JontheEchidna> our xinerama problems should be over mainly
<Hutchins> Hi
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: excellent :)
 * jussi01 doesnt get people that enter, say hi, and leave...
<Riddell> yay, kontact and amarok co-intallable
<jussi01> Riddell: super! well done!
<JontheEchidna> and with no full-blown mysql servers too!
<JontheEchidna> for either
<rgreening> Riddell: ty ty ty ty ty ty ty :)
<jussi01> so have the last 3 packages built then?
<rgreening> or whoever did it :)
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: waiting on 2 now
<Riddell> one compiled, two still going on
<jussi01> can someone point me to the queue?
<Riddell> jussi01: it's hidden, we've not moved them to a public PPA yet
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh. curiousity, how long does the move to the public ppa take? mins? hours? days?
<Riddell> minutes
<jussi01> excellent. thank you. :)
<DaSkreech> at least one release cycle
<DaSkreech> are we waiting for a kubuntu.org article to announce or can we announce in #kubuntu when ready?
<stdin> DaSkreech: the packages aren't in the ppa yet
<DaSkreech> I'm aware
<DaSkreech> they need to be copied
<stdin> and then I'd rather wait for kubuntu.org to put some instructions up, so I can put it in the topic
<DaSkreech> I'm just asking if we are waiting on an article (which gets linked in the topic) or if once it's up we can tell people to grab em
<stdin> then update the bot's factoids...
<DaSkreech> Me too
<DaSkreech> but people are staying awake just to get the packages
<stdin> they do realise the'll all get like 5 KB/s with all those people hitting the one server :p
<DaSkreech> :-)
<nhandler_> apachelogger: What am I meant to be coming up with?
<yuriy> wow.. just found out 4.2 was released through facebook.. something is just wrong about that
<DaSkreech> What?
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> You found out
<DaSkreech> not that KDE 4.2 was released by facebook
<DaSkreech> That's funny
<yuriy> haha, no
<DaSkreech> You found out about new freeness from a totally closed network
<nhandler> yuriy: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2
<tarimari> yuhuuuuuuu
<tarimari> kde 4.2 is release at repo already 1 hour ago or more
<tarimari> THANKS A LOT TO DEVELOPERS
<tarimari> BEST WISHES FOR YOUR LIFE AND CAREER
<tarimari> :)
<tarimari> what time it was released exactly? you are really fast
<claydoh> whew I got it done : http://jakeandgus.blogspot.com/2009/01/quick-quassel-standalone-how-to.html
<jussi01> claydoh: nice work. looks good
<claydoh> jussi01 : thanks, it was rough as I am working through a few kidney stones, but the work helped distract me a little from the hurt :)
<jussi01> ouch
<claydoh> yes
<claydoh> x3
<jussi01> claydoh: its a nice post though. someone should transfer the guts of it to the quassel wiki.
<claydoh> I plan to, just wanted to put it up somewhere first
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: Bug: 4.2 final plasma crashes when plamoid world clock it's used (marble)
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: there must be also mess up in hal, because sound cards and power managements does not work
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: aopart from the upgrade, should i install some packages? what are the minimum requried packages?
<JontheEchidna> the upgrade should give you all you need
<tarimari> kdebase-workspace should be installed by itself for example? at my own upgrade i had to install saperately
<tarimari> maybe hardware does not work because i started from tty6 with starx. i did so because from tty7 it did not load when i alt+ctrl+backspace so to recognize external monitor
<tarimari> any idea?
<tarimari> i ll reboot. i ll ask again later
<Tonio_> some good news
<Tonio_> Riddell: I seem to have been able to connect correctly with PNM...
<Tonio_> Riddell: it has shown significant progress today...
<Riddell> Tonio_: yay
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, it seems that any hald update crashes plasma.... along with dbus restarts and so on...
<Tonio_> Riddell: that will not make it easy to deal with SRU...
<Tonio_> I can't seem to be able to create an openvpn connection.... still unperfect :)
<jussi01> Tonio_: how did you do it? just quit knetworkmanger and add the plasmoid, then connect? or?
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> is it planed to add ruby-plasma to jaunty like we have python-plasma?
<Tonio_> jussi01 in my case yep it worked, but after a reboot
<Tonio_> jussi01 take care of cleaning your old connections too, since those are badly stored.
<jussi01> Tonio_: ahh. ok then.
<earle> Hello peeps. Sorry to bug a developer channel, but I wasn't having much luck over in #kubuntu.
<jussi01> Tonio_: thanks for the info
<earle> After having installed 4.2 via the experimental PPA, I've found that nothing is happening after submitting the login dialog.
<earle> IE, kdm starts up fine, but that's about it. I'm not sure how to debug this issue.
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: ok , forget the problems i mentioned before. all ok now
<tarimari> JontheEchidna: i was asking you about powerdevil. it is not a package actually, but rather thebattery monitor plasmoid
<tarimari> the matter is, does it conflict with kde-power-guidance?
<JontheEchidna> I think I have heard of that happening
<tarimari> if one is at powersave and the other at performance, then what will happen? should i uninstall something?
<tarimari> what u have heard?
<JontheEchidna> that they fight each other for control of stuff
<tarimari> so since powerdevil cannot be uninstalled, i must uninstall guidance?
<JontheEchidna> you could turn off powerdevil from the services section in systemsettings
<tarimari> let me see
<tarimari> you are right
<tarimari> i can also do that
<ScottK> claydoh: Nice Quassel how-to.  I did change the Freenode network name to "Kubuntu IRC" in the last upload to make it more obvious.
<ScottK> claydoh: Since you'd had it previously installed, I don't think you saw that.
 * ScottK surrenders control of his laptop to a $TEENAGER for a bit.  Back later.
<tarimari> question about powedevil. what means presentation mode. and what is the difference between agressive, extreme and simple powersave?
<tarimari> in the past i had with kdeguidance monitor just dynamic and powersave (apart from performance). which is the corresponding for this dynamic and this powersave?
<tarimari> they told me kdeguidancemonitor is a kubuntu script. for kubuntu what should work better? powerdevil or kdeguidance?
<Riddell> they're just two apps which do much the same thing (talking to HAL)
<Riddell> #kubuntu for user questions
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-28
<earle> Judging from the lack of response to my query I guess I asked in the wrong place... sorry to bother you all.
<smarter> earle: you can look into ~/.xsession-erros
<smarter> ~/.xsession-errors actually
<earle> Ah, thanks. I'd been looking at /var/log/kdm, which didn't show much.
<tarimari> Riddell: sorry. i just ask here because i suppose you the developers know better what should be used, since it was just released. you as experienced user and developer, which one you propose?
<earle> Hm, not much to go on in that log file.
<smarter> tarimari: we're probably going to drop guidance-power-manager support, since powerdevil is officially supported by KDE
<tarimari> thanks smarter
<tarimari> i just understood how powerdevil works. it is much better
<tarimari> see u
<tarimari> so guidance is only for kde. what ubuntu gnome uses?
<tarimari> is this a bug? : powerdevil thinks that i have 3 batteries ..lol. i just have one
<ScottK> gnome-power-manager
<earle> Er guys... if you have a symlink in your ~/Desktop to /home/yourname,
<earle> don't try moving it to the trash from your desktop view plasmoid.
<earle> It moves the TARGET directory.
 * earle narrowly avoided trashing his whole home directory
<earle> I'd rate that as a serious bug....
<seele> earle: i assume it was symblically linked?
<seele> *symbolically
<earle> Yeah. ln -s /home/earle /home/earle/Desktop/home
<earle> I was getting rid of it because of the new Home.desktop.
<earle> Thankfully the trash refused to accept my 60GB homedir :)
 * JontheEchidna has a theory
<JontheEchidna> nevermind my theory, I can't reproduce the problem
<earle> I'll go file a bug - upstream would be the best place, I guess?
<JontheEchidna> yes, but you might have to wait a bit
<JontheEchidna> their servers get hammered so they traditionally shut down the bug tracker on release day
<earle> Yeah, I can understand that. Cheers.
<earle> (Incidentally, this is the most awesome window manager ever)
<seele> huh, of all the blog entries i've written, i'd have thought the last one would spark lots of discussion through commenting
<seele> maybe it *was* too long..
<claydoh> ScottK: I had changed that, loos like I missed a couple of screenshots
<ScottK> claydoh: I think it's a great piece of work.
<ScottK> I hope someime like jjesse_ or nixternal will pick it up as a basis for an update in kubuntu-docs
<seele> anyone else using 4.2 have weird sizing issues with krunner?
<JontheEchidna> When I initially upgraded krunner started resizing to the full width of my screen
<JontheEchidna> but then I removed ~/.kde/share/config/krunnerrc and everything was fine
<claydoh> ScottK: I hope to be able to help in the docs area, at least a little
<tvakah> okay, what package do I need to nuke to get rid of the damned "application has crashed" popups?
<tvakah> they only serve to cause continual pain to my system tray, which is flakey enough as it is
<JontheEchidna> tvakah: sudo apt-get remove apport-qt should do it
<JontheEchidna> konq-plugins is being very pleasent to update
<JontheEchidna> new binary packages, a patch that disables some plugins that no longer applies (and actually some plugins in the patch no longer need disabling)
<JontheEchidna> a ton of changed file names
<ScottK> Windows is so flipping counter intuitive.
<jjesse> why now?
<ScottK> I have an HP printer on a Jet Direct box on my network
<ScottK> I needed to print from Window XP.
<jjesse> but you didn't have the write drivers?
<ScottK> On Kubuntu it all just automagically works.
<ScottK> That's just the start.
<ScottK> I start with "It's a network printer"
<ScottK> It can't find it for anything.
<ScottK> I download drivers.
<ScottK> No help there.
<ScottK> It turns out I have to set up a local printer, bind the IP address to a port, select the driver, and then it works.
<jjesse> wow that's wierd
<ScottK> How the heck is Grandma supposed to do that?
<ScottK> Kubuntu since at least Feisty it just - bam - works.
<ScottK> It's not like HP Jet Direct is a new or obscure approach to things.
<yuriy> is it much older than 2001?
<yuriy> wp says yes
 * ScottK tries to remember.
<ScottK> It's newer than that.
<ScottK> I got married in 2001 and I got it after.
<jcastro> ScottK: on vista and 7 that just works btw (printer detection)
<jcastro> it's still not as nice as our thing though
<ScottK> jcastro: Interesting.  I've never used either.
<yuriy> ScottK: but jetdirect first came out in 1991
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> The only times I've used Vista is trying to help people out with stuff a couple of times.
<ScottK> I couldn't do it.
<ScottK> This is, BTW, one of the great features of Vista IMO: If you have Vista, I'm not your free tech support.
<jjesse> i've never had printer problems in vista
<ScottK> I was trying to help get WiFi set up.
<nhandler_> jjesse: I only had printer problems with my Brother brinter. My HP printer worked out of the box with Ubuntu
<jcastro> ScottK: wifi is routinely broken so it's no surprise.
<ScottK> I finally concluded that they should leave it unecrypted because it was just too frickin hard.
<JontheEchidna> I always have had to configure my LaserJet 4L with a printer config tool, but it's never been a hastle. (This printer could be as old as me)
<ScottK> Good printers though.
<ScottK> I remember when they came out.
<JontheEchidna> but unlike the cheap printers of today, this one still works and has only had to get a part replacement once
<yuriy> clearly a bad product for selling printers
<jcastro> I have a 4100, love it to death
<ScottK> Right, but HP is in the paper/ink business and they know it.
 * vorian is in the marke for a new printer
<vorian> market even
<ScottK> Can go wrong with a used laserjet 3 or 4.
<ScottK> 5 was crap.
 * claydoh got a free brother b&w laser printer from work becuse "it stopped working" so they replaced it :)
 * claydoh tool it home, clean it a little, plugged it in and been printing fine ever since
<claydoh> they had a repair man look at it lol it was just a low toner!!!!
<claydoh> even the tech didn't catch that
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I've updated konq-plugins for the 4.2.0 release, here's the revu link: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=konq-plugins
<nhandler> jjesse: Why are you using REVU for an upgrade?
<nhandler> * JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> why not? It's well suited for the task
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: REVU is not meant to be used for upgrades. You are meant to file a bug on LP with the .diff.gz
<ScottK> nhandler: Technically that's right, but there's no harm either.
<JontheEchidna> this is part of the KDE release, which we don't file reports for anyway
<ScottK> Actually not quite.
<ScottK> REVU is not currently used for upgrades.
<ScottK> It was designed for it and was for some time.
<nhandler> It used to be used for upgrades iirc
<jjesse> i was like what the heck i have no idea what you were talking about nhandler
<ScottK> The upgrade bugs are a convenience for coordinating work.
<ScottK> We have another workflow in this team, so the upgrade bugs are just pointless paperwork.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger always says he'd prefer that whenever I ping him for an upgrade review so I thought I'd try it
 * ScottK too.
<vorian> when did kpovmodeler go to main?
<JontheEchidna> o.o
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looks like that one was 'fun'.
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> [22:00:20] <JontheEchidna> konq-plugins is being very pleasent to update
<vorian> ScottK: when you are done with that one, can ye check http://machine-crusade.net/kpov/ please :)
<ScottK> Sure thing
<ScottK> Like I didn't get enough FTBFS mail flooding my inbox today
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * JontheEchidna should have gone to bed a while ago... nighty night
<vorian> nn JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> I have done build and runtime testing, to a degree
 * JontheEchidna out
<a|wen> Riddell: the intrepid instructions on kubuntu.org (bullet 6) mentions "KDE 4.2 Release Candidate" instead of "KDE 4.2"
<ScottK> Maybe ryanakca is awake.
<ScottK> He can fix that.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: konq-plugins will need some Binary New.
 * a|wen supposes he got the message now
<a|wen> ScottK: btw, i'm pretty sure i've found a solution for the crashing in kmail 4.1.4 ... found a 4.2 commit fixing the equivalent crash; i'll try backporting and testing
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> vorian: Yours is test building.
<ScottK> vorian: Congrats on the dkim-milter security upload.  Is that your first?
<ScottK> vorian: Why do we still need the transitional package?
<ScottK> My vote is drop it, so I'm not uploading this.
<ScottK> Plus it's late and I'm tired or I'd just fix it.
<torkiano> ScottK: minimize to tray in quassel now works in your latest PPA, thank you
<ScottK> torkiano: Yes.  Thank Sput and Egs.  They fixed it, I just packaged it.
 * ScottK tosses https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasmoid-toggle-compositing/0.2.1-0ubuntu5/+build/849179 to NCommander, just as a reminder.
<ScottK> Someone go wake up JontheEchidna and tell him he's a MOTU!
<jjesse> congrats JontheEchidna
<NCommander> Yay, he's an MOTU :-)
<jjesse> i thought he was one already?
 * jjesse shrugs
<rgreening> gratz
<freeflying> apachelogger: arounds?
<Arby> release announcement on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 ends with
<Arby> "When you log in you will have KDE 4.2 Release Candidate 1. Enjoy. "
<Arby> likely to cause confusion :)
<vital> When will all kde4.2 packages be built for jaunty? right now there is a mix of 4.1.96 and 4.2.0 :)
<Tm_T> Arby: ouch
<Arby> Tm_T: indeed, not sure who to bug to fix that
<Arby> Riddell: do you have access to fix the website ^^
<a|wen> Arby: already tried to bug both ryanakca and Riddell about it, but none were awake
<Arby> ok
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> can someone test the kepas plasmoid ? it crashes plasma on my side...
<Tonio_> hum new upstream version released anyway.... testing
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should take care of "simon", looks very neet app for the usability part...
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/simon+(Speech+Interaction+Daemon)?content=73815&PHPSESSID=8eae7ec46c9397283b1e87fd325c0ea8
<Tonio_> Riddell: kmplayer is released as stable for kde4..... packaging
<Tonio_> Riddell: we still miss the konq plugin on that side
 * stdin already has a patch ready for 4.2
<freeflying> Tonio_: kepas in repositary?
<freeflying> :)
<stdin> who thinks adding the paste.ubuntu.com pastebin to the Pastebin applet would be a good idea?
<Tm_T> stdin: I think it's really good idea
<stdin> want to a quick code review? http://pastebin.com/f6c00ec25 make sure I haven't done anything stupid
<stdin> it's still early
<stdin> ^ I followed the coding style of the author, which I'm not too keen on
<Tm_T> stdin: #plasma btw
<Tm_T> stdin: shame I cannot help on this myself
<stdin> Tm_T: I didn't really touch any of the plasma stuff, it's just a "backend" that sends data to the server
<stdin> this plasmoid would be perfect for python-plasma btw, then adding paste servers wouldn't require editing 5 files and recompilation...
 * stdin tries a test build in his ppa
<Tm_T> stdin: that IS plasma stuff (:
<Tm_T> stdin: it's plasma service, right?
<stdin> Tm_T: the applet uses abstract classes that just do the HTTP stuff, with KIO
<Tm_T> stdin: hmmm, dunno really
<Tm_T> stdin: still, #plasma is good place, there's authors of pastebin plasmoid too
<stdin> let me see if it works first, I don't want to look dumb :P
<EagleScreen> what happens with kweather plasmoid in Kubuntu? It is installed but does not figure in widgets list, so it cannot be added/used
<Tm_T> stdin: you can't look dumber than aseigo
<Riddell> "Jonathan Thomas has become a MOTU." yay
<Riddell> that took a while
<Tm_T> Riddell: indeed (:
<Tm_T> I still try to avoid being a motu
<Tm_T> especially now that family and school are taking my time during these winter months
<vorian> ScottK: ok, i'll remove the transitonal package
<vorian> ScottK: yes, that was my first security update
 * vorian is stranded for the moment due to an amazing ice storm
 * smarter waves
<smarter> any big-problem-that-should-prevent-me-from-upgrading-my-dad's-computer-with-4.2 appeared or is it mostly safe? :]
<Riddell> smarter: seems mostly safe
<smarter> cool
<seele> smarter: no problems here and i usually always have problems upgrading :)
<smarter> seele: great
 * smarter upgrades, since it's http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mostly_Harmless :]
<apachelogger> freeflying: now
<freeflying> apachelogger: any plan to push choqok into debian?
 * a|wen thx smarter for reminding him that he has the hearing play of the hitchhikers
<apachelogger> freeflying: no, not while I am on vacation anyway :P
<smarter> ok, upgrade from 4.1.3 to 4.2 only wants to remove libkipi0 and libkipi5
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> smarter: also it should want to remove libplasma2 and kdeplasma-addons-data
<apachelogger> or -lib
<apachelogger> something with plasmaadd at least ;-)
<smarter> yup
<smarter> -lib4
<freeflying> apachelogger: so later? :)
<apachelogger> freeflying: well, if you feel like pushing it to debian, feel free to do so
<ghostcube> guys hello and a question
<ghostcube> why is the plasma panel blue with compiz
<ghostcube> in 4.2
<Riddell> that's artwork for you, full of colours
<smarter> it's blue without it too
<smarter> it takes the color of the background
 * smarter likes it :)
<ghostcube> how to get rid of this blue thingy lol
<ghostcube> i want opacity panal
<smarter> get a black wallpaper? :p
<ghostcube> i have one
<ghostcube> still blue
<ghostcube> thats why i ask
<ghostcube> :P
<smarter> tried using kwin composite?
<ghostcube> nope
<ghostcube> shouldnt matter
<ghostcube> compiz does real alpha opacity too
<ghostcube> oO
<smarter> you''l have a transparent background
<ghostcube> i dont want to use kde4 effects
<smarter> another option is using a different plasma theme(try Aya, supposed to be good and follow the colors you've chosen in systemsettings)
<ghostcube> i have 3 diferent ones
<ghostcube> no opacity
<ghostcube> its just not working only the base panel
<ghostcube> the others work
<ghostcube> wait
<ghostcube> http://picpaste.de/pics/screenshot5.1233146654.png
<ghostcube> as you can see all works only base panel gets still blue
<ghostcube> this cant be
<ghostcube> and thsi only happens with compiz it wouldnt be nice if kde4 is trying to get rid of compiz by doing such starnge things
<smarter> don't get paranoiac, plasma devs probably don't use compiz at all
<ghostcube> hehe
<earle> Ah yes, I'd been meaning to ask if anyone else had had compiz stop working.
<ghostcube> :D
<smarter> there is no if ( hasCompiz() ) { borkDisplay(); } :p
<ghostcube> i asked in #kubuntu more than me noticing this
<ghostcube> smarter, ok i will believe you :P
<ghostcube> lol
<earle> Oh oops, this is -devel, sorry.
<apachelogger> just no one cares about compiz
<apachelogger> and since the compiz devs are mostly gnomies they don't care about kde
<apachelogger> so they keep on patching gnome to work, but don't care about kde
<apachelogger> ...not like the gnome devs would care much about compiz either :P
<ghostcube> apachelogger, i know you dont like it but as i sayd in kubuntu-de its not a i hate kde4 effects or i hate compiz thing
<ghostcube> its just both are there both doing the same
<apachelogger> I don't hate it
<earle> Heh, as long as *someone* patches up compiz to work with 4.2, I'll be happy.
<apachelogger> it is just a waste of resource
<apachelogger> and I can understand anyone who doesn't want to support it as well as kwin or metacity
<ghostcube> apachelogger, ok thhis could be biut we startet with beryl in supporting and we still support the guys not running kubuntu :)
<ghostcube> but the problem is why the panel stopped being transpa with 4.2 thats all and only the base panel apachelogger the rest works fine
<ghostcube> its no secret that the compiz devs arent the best once for ongoing coding lol
<ghostcube> they are a bit strange by having theire ideologies
<apachelogger> ghostcube: because no one cares about compiz
<ghostcube> apachelogger, :P
<ghostcube> hehe
<apachelogger> well, novell probably does
<apachelogger> that's about it
<Arby> ghostcube: it could well be just that none of the plasma devs are aware of the issue.
<Arby> since it's them that will need to fix it
<Arby> so I would check bugs.kde.org for any known
<Arby> *bugs
<ghostcube> oh damn i always forget the plamsa channel
<Arby> and if not then file one
<Arby> either they'll fix it or they'll say no
<ghostcube> hehe
<Arby> but that would be the best course of action :)
<ghostcube> hmm i ask in plasma maybe first i havent found any bug for plasma and compiz till now
<ghostcube> on bugtracker
<Arby> sounds like a good idea
 * Arby --> gone again
<stdin> oh noes! "KDE TechBase has a problem"
<apachelogger> omg
<ghostcube> ok pronblem fixed
<ghostcube> i love #plasma from now on
<ghostcube> B-)
<ghostcube> i must remember not to bother you here for plasma errors
<apachelogger> good idea :P
<jussi01> sebas_: nice work on the nm-plasmoid. working well with wpa-psk here :)
<sebas_> It's mostly Will's work, I just did UI bits
<jussi01> sebas_: ahh, well say well done to him then :) (Im not sure of his nick)
<ghostcube> ok then i can say kde 4.2 is nice :) guys good job
<ghostcube> hehe
<earle> yeah, it's very tasty
<earle> <3
<apachelogger> jussi01: wstephenson
<earle> ghostcube: hmm, I see there are broken packages for compiz-kde
<ghostcube> earle, i have git version
<earle> ahh
<ghostcube> :)
<earle> I can't be bothered to faff around with version control to get my fix :) I'll hang on for working packages.
<ghostcube> :)
<sebas_> jussi01: bille or wstephenson :)
<sebas_> I'll thank him
<jussi01> :) thank you.
<seele> ScottK: Sput: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/110843/
<ghostcube> ah ScottK is there any news for the SRU fix of the xserver error that produces this garbage for new opened apps or windows :)
<ryanakca> ScottK: pong
<ryanakca> ScottK: ah, nevermind, *fixes*
<ScottK> ghostcube: Nope.
<ghostcube> ;(
<tvakah> so what's up with kdepim in jaunty, it's still looking like 4.1.96 here
<ScottK> seele: Weird.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^ Suggestions on seele's problem?
<Sput> ScottK: missing sqlite support in Qt
<tvakah> jussi01: how'd you get a working nm-plasmoid?
<ScottK> Right, but she's running vanilla Intrepid which certainly does have that.
<jussi01> tvakah: grabbed svn, compiled, added to the taskbar, rebooted, it worked
<tvakah> jussi01: ahh so no package then, gotcha
<jussi01> ScottK: seele IIRC install libqt4-sql-sqlite
<ScottK> Then if that fixes it I get to figure out why that isn't in depends.
<rgreening> nm-plasmoid is built somewhere. Tonio_ built and submitted one.
<jussi01> rgreening: is it updasted though? the fix to make it work was today or yesterday
<rgreening> oh
<seele> erm..
<seele> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<seele>   libqt4-sql-sqlite: Depends: libqt4-sql (= 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.1) but 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<seele>                      Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.1) but 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2 is to be installed
<seele> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<seele> -f it?
<seele> ack
<seele> it wants to remove quassel, heh
<jussi01> err, what?
 * jussi01 is furiously trying to remember if thats the correct package, Im not certain, but pretty sure
<ScottK> seele: You need to install it from intrepid-proposed
<seele> oh, damnit
 * seele will have to mess with it later
<ScottK> So reeanble intrepid-proposed and then update and then apt-get -f install should fix it.
<ghostcube> http://picpaste.com/desktop6cube.jpeg
<ghostcube> looks good now :D
<ghostcube> but mother earth is heavy cpu killa
<ghostcube> :S
<ghostcube> lol
<smarter> compiz cube? you know that kwin has one too know? :]
<ghostcube> where have u seen thats a compiz cube :D
<ghostcube> smarter, i know this :) i will try it if but i luv my compiz :)
<ScottK> Is there a distro where KDE is the actual prime focus?
<ghostcube> ??
<seele> mandriva
<seele> isn't that kde-only?
<ghostcube> suse ?
<seele> they offer both, i dont know if they suggest a default
<seele> the gnome option might be selected by default
<ScottK> SuSE is officially neutral now.
<ghostcube> oh ok :)
<ScottK> But since Novell is very Gnome, that's the trend.
<Tm_T> seele: definately not Mandriva
<ghostcube> pclos ?
<seele> there is a popular one that does it, i just dont know what it is
<Tm_T> Kubuntu ?
<ghostcube> slackware :-?
<ScottK> Tm_T: See the "We don't care if our hack breaks KDE, it makes compiz faster" discussion on #ubuntu-devel.
<Nightrose> Ark is KDE only
<Tm_T> ScottK: sorry, I'm not there atm
<ScottK> Just as well.
<Tm_T> ScottK: throw me with logs
<ghostcube> hmm hack kills kde makes compiz faster oO havrent noticed this
<ScottK> That's the argument for this patch that causes the window garbage.
<ghostcube> bah
<ghostcube> on fc it brakes kde too
<ScottK> Yep.
<ghostcube> and this two distries are the onlyy ones doing this
<ghostcube> and no debian user told me that his gnome with compiz is any faster than on ubuntu
<ghostcube> nah the opposite
<ghostcube> since what time is nome so compiz friendly
<ghostcube> *gnome
<ghostcube> oO
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Kwin here is faster than Compiz
<Tm_T> and more usable
<Tm_T> but bah
<ghostcube> Tm_T, i havent noticed any really speed issues on debian or ubuntu with or wthout patch so i dont get this what they telling lol
<Tm_T> aye
<apachelogger> ScottK: we could just remove the patch :P
<ScottK> It's been removed in Jaunty.
<ScottK> I can't do an SRU unilaterally.
<ScottK> It needs pitti to accept it.
<apachelogger> well, there is a ppa for intrepid
<apachelogger> should do for now
<apachelogger> counting days until 9.04 :D
<ScottK> yeah.
<seele> ScottK: what is the apt line for intrepid-proposed?
<Riddell> ScottK: Qt isn't watching this issue, we should file a bug with them to have them look at it
<ScottK> That sounds good.
<ghostcube> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<ScottK> seele: Just add -proposed after your existing one.
<ScottK> or what ghostcube says.
<ryanakca> jjesse: ping, Will you be around in a few hours so we can sort out help.kubuntu.org?
<jussi01> seele: did you get that issue fixed?
<seele> jussi01: yes, -proposed worked
<jussi01> seele: and adding that package fixed quassel for you?
<seele> jussi01: using -f installed sql and it fixed it yes
<seele> er, whatever that package was
<seele> sql-lite or something?
<jussi01> ScottK: so you need to add that to the depends methinks
<jussi01> seele: libqt4-sql-sqlite
<seele> Sput: so i think the quick and easy fix to quassel start up is to have the Configure Networks dialog open by default. so users immediately know to configure irc and connect it.  the only change that needs to happen to the existing configure networks dialog is some type of "Connect Now" button or functionality
<seele> Sput: also, either a) the Configure Networks dialog needs to be slightly larger or b) the Configure Identities dialog needs to be slightly smaller -- when you click on the configure button the dialogs overlap and you dont realise what happened
<seele> Sput: it's hard to tell there are now two configure dialogs, it looks like the dialog got replaced.  having different window sizes will help that
<seele> anyone else having plasma performance problems?
<Tm_T> what kind of performance problems?
<seele> plasma is periodically really slow to respond, yet other applications are responsive, and i'm not swapping
<Tm_T> doesn't happen here, what plasmoids you have?
<seele> i'm using the autohide for one of my bars and sometimes it takes a few seconds for it to appear or reappear
<seele> just the standards shipped ones
<Tm_T> and those are...
<rgreening> seele: yes. I think its X related.
<seele> rgreening: hum.. is there a quick fix by chance?
<ScottK>  seele: Are you using KDE 4.2 on Intrepid?
<rgreening> I updated and there were some new updates
<seele> ScottK: yes
<rgreening> that seemed to help
<rgreening> some libxcb packages I believe.
<ScottK> OK.  I'm going to try and build X without this Fedora hack.  If it's helps I'll put it in my PPA.
<rgreening> \o/
<seele> rgreening: ah.. yeah i've updated
<rgreening> and rebooted since
<seele> hmm i must have.. i dont see the reboot icon
<seele> i know ive restarted x at least
<rgreening> x updates may not request reboot
<Tm_T> seele: reboot anyway
<seele> oooh, ok
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> :P
 * seele reboots anyway :P
<rgreening> I noticed Xorg was taking 10-20% CPU. Not its back to normal
<rgreening> s/Not/Now
<ScottK> a|wen: How's Kmail with your patch?
<a|wen> ScottK: i'm just going to test it now ... is moving test-packages to my laptop now
<ScottK> Great.
<rgreening> apachelogger: whats the correct way to force kbuildsycoca4 to be run after app removal?
<Riddell> ooh, first comment on slashdot KDE 4.2 story "I've been tracking the 4.2 betas on Kubuntu's repositories, and the final release is working very nicely."
<ScottK> ;-)
<rgreening> nice to get some positive feedback
<rgreening> :P
<a|wen> ScottK: success ... kmail stopped crashing
<Tm_T> noooooo
<Tm_T> a|wen: it's broken now
<a|wen> Tm_T: we're talking kde 4.1.4 in intrepid
<Tm_T> a|wen: yes but if it doesn't crash, it's broken, right?
<ScottK> a|wen: Excellent.  Shoot me a debdiff/patch.
 * ScottK waits for X to build ....
<a|wen> Tm_T: haha, sure thing :)
 * a|wen wraps everything up nicely
<Riddell> ScottK: you're building X?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Without the bloody Fedora hack.
<ScottK> More specifically xorg-server
<seele> is that the patch that creates the artefacts in qt rendering?
<ScottK> yep
<seele> hmm.. i owe you a beer friday :P
<ScottK> If it fixes it for me, I'll push it to a PPA.
<Tm_T> I don't get those with my current nvidia drivers
 * ScottK has no Nvidia.
<Tm_T> aye
<larsivi__> do you guys know if there are changes in how dark themes are handled in the web browsers in 4.2?
<Tm_T> larsivi__: what web broswers exactly?
<larsivi__> Tm_T: well first it was only konqueror, but with some update it suddenly was messed up in firefox too
<larsivi__> Tm_T: the problem is that most sites with forms don't handle forms properly and so bg and fg colours are the same
<Tm_T> larsivi__: firefox does color handling itself
<larsivi__> mine is black as the night
<Tm_T> larsivi__: for Konqueror, it's partly broken websites
<ScottK> That wasn't so bad.  Way faster than kvirc to build.
<larsivi__> when most sites are "broken", then the browser needs to do the right thing (which is not being stubborn about standards or something else vague)
<Tm_T> larsivi__: most browsers force defaults
<Tm_T> larsivi__: you can do that with Konqueror too
<Tm_T> larsivi__: but it's just merely sweeping trashes under the carpet
<larsivi__> Tm_T: really? it wasn't possible the last time I checked
<larsivi__> there is a very long bug report on kde.org about it
<larsivi__> long and old
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> larsivi__: check settings part mumbling about css or stylesheet
<larsivi__> Tm_T: it fixes body bg colour for most sites, but not all forms
<larsivi__> if any forms
<a|wen> ScottK: debdiff @ bug 319151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319151 in kdepim "kontact crashes when I select the gmail inbox folder" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319151
<ScottK> Looks
<Tm_T> larsivi__: you have to force both background AND foreground colours
<larsivi__> Tm_T: although I am somewhat capable of it, it should not be the users responsibility to mess with css to get a web browser that is usable
<larsivi__> (one that I cannot use for banking cannot be considered usable)
<Tm_T> larsivi__: aye, really this is problem with every browser out there some way or another
<larsivi__> anyway, this page ( http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2 ) seems to suggest that kde 4.2 in kubuntu is only release candidate in the Bugs section
<Tm_T> Riddell: ^^
<Tm_T> larsivi__: broken site designs, that's what it is
<apachelogger> rgreening: none
<Riddell> larsivi__: I can't see that
<apachelogger> rgreening: kded watches the kservice directory for changes and executes buidsycoca upon change
<apachelogger> or at least I think it is kded ;-)
<larsivi__> Tm_T: seriously, much more than half of the sites I use (need to use) are broken for me, and then I feel there needs to be an easy fix/workaround in the browser
<Tm_T> larsivi__: I agree
<larsivi__> Riddell: "There probably will at least a few bugs with this release and it is recommended that you do not file bug reports against the packages in this release"
<Tm_T> larsivi__: to me, somewhat useful solution with Konqueror is to use custom css as a base
<Riddell> there probably will be :)
<Riddell> but right, that should be upated
<larsivi__> Tm_T: I did install a custom css from that ticket, but it isn't good enough - I suppose it could be updated further
<Tm_T> larsivi__: I use my own custom css
<larsivi__> Tm_T: feel like sharing? :)
<Tm_T> hmm, sure, though it's on my other computer, so you have to wait
<larsivi__> no problem, I've had this issue since 8.10 was released ...
<rgreening> apachelogger: It doesn't appear to be running correctly for me in Jaunty then (at least with the kvirc4 package install/removal - kmenu doesn't update)
<ScottK> This is SOOOO much nicer.
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, it takes some time
<rgreening> apachelogger: how much?
<apachelogger> rgreening: but > 1 minute would indicate some brokeness somewhere
<rgreening> apachelogger: I waited minutes
<ghostcube> ScottK, ??
<rgreening> apachelogger: I'll time it next time.
<apachelogger> rgreening: well, then start kded with debugging and find out what went wrong :P
<ScottK> Riddell: After even 30 seconds of using xorg-server without the crap Fedora compiz hack, I definitely think we need to have this in our PPA.
<Riddell> ScottK: do you use compositing?
<ScottK> ghostcube: Just rebuilt xorg-server without your favorite patch.
<rgreening> ScottK: ++++10,000,000
<ghostcube> oooooooo
<ScottK> Riddell: The standard Kwin sutff.
<Riddell> ScottK: doesn't compositing become much slower?
<ScottK> Effects are much faster and smoother.
<Tm_T> ScottK: does that include compositioning enabled?
<Tm_T> ooh
<apachelogger> that would be ++++10.000.000 here :P
<apachelogger> if only I had pushed my startkde patch before going on vacation :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: only on broken compiz I think ... might also be limited to certain drivers and chips
<ScottK> The only effect I use a lot is the one where I go in the upper left corner to see all the windows.
<Riddell> compositing is unusably slow on my intel graphics machine in jaunty
<ScottK> That one seems better.
<Riddell> infact kwin just refused to turn it on because it's too slow
<ScottK> Probably something else.
<Riddell> maybe
 * ScottK has Intel here on Intrepid.
<apachelogger> Riddell: might very well be random xorg stuff
 * apachelogger is having performance issues as well
<Tm_T> I have performance issues only if I try to watch videos with compositioning enabled
<rgreening> Riddell: turn off shadows. shadows ++ broken/slow on intel
<ghostcube> i have perf issues cause i cant use loose-binding lol
<ScottK> Just pushed it to my PPA.  People can test it some more and we'll see.
 * ScottK is never going back.
<ghostcube> :) ppa ?
<a|wen> ScottK: you should note that the crash is in no way limited to gmail ... look at my first comment on that bug, which pretty much describes it
<apachelogger> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ghostcube> apachelogger, :| i meant scotts ppa
<ScottK> a|wen: Please mark up the test case then.
<ghostcube> lol
<apachelogger> "simply"
<apachelogger> that description is clearly flawed
<ScottK> ghostcube: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive
<ScottK> It'll be a while before it builds
<ghostcube> thx :)
<ScottK> ghostcube: If your machine catches fire or gets up and kills a kitten, it's not my fault.
<apachelogger> oh, what do you know, jonny is motu
<Riddell> rgreening: meh, now it refuses to even try
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: congrats!
<ghostcube> ScottK, heh
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: thanks
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: JontheEchidna now available with MOTU powas | Next Kubuntu Meeting: Wednesday 28 January 2009 22:00UTC | Alpha-3 Released | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<apachelogger> too bad I am fresh out of cookies
<JontheEchidna> now the question is... what's the dput entry for universe?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dput ubuntu
 * Riddell added that one :)
 * apachelogger promises Riddell a cookie for that
<Sput> seele: thanks, will have a look at that
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you fix the pim yet?
<Sput> seele: do we need a welcome screen at all then?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I got distracted
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: back to work :P
<ScottK> So what's a compositing thing I can try to see how it works?
<apachelogger> I demand a nu kdepim
<JontheEchidna> yessir :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: in 4.2?
<apachelogger> or 4.1?
<ScottK> 4.1
<Riddell> wobbly windaes!
<apachelogger> + shadow
 * JontheEchidna has to unfux his dput.cf
<apachelogger> + that coverflow like window switcher with > 30 windows
<Sput> seele: also, thanks for your notification review... good somebody at least tries to put some sense into canonical :P
<apachelogger> that always kills my system :D
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you b0rke it?
<rgreening> Riddell: :) heh
<JontheEchidna> well, I never stopped using /etc/dput.cf :P
<JontheEchidna> because of lazy
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is coverflow the one where you can see all the windows at one or the one that you page through them?
<apachelogger> ScottK: the latter
<JontheEchidna> so the plan is to make a backup of /etc/dput.cf, reinstall dput so I can get the maintainer's version of dput.cf, then do it the proper way
<Riddell> Sput: ooh, harsh
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> apachelogger: How do I get that one?
<JontheEchidna> except debconf isn't prompting me...
<a|wen> ScottK: description now resembles reality :)
<ScottK> a|wen: Excellent.
<seele> Sput: probably not. the welcome screen was nice because there wasn't anything going on by default, but if we're going to encourage people to connect on startup (or automatically) then it isn't that important
<knusperfrosch> just installed apt-file, got a message i should run apt-file update, clicked on "run this action now", konsole opens and closes immediately. i guess it doesn't run kdesudo apt-file update?
<seele> Sput: also, i think if a channel is available then you should automatically dump a user in to the first available buffer so they arent presented with a blank screen after connection
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell to compensate for Sput's harsh words
<seele> Sput: it's hard to tell anything happened and the empty /nicks list looks kindof ugly :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dood, you edited the /etc/dput.cf?
<Sput> seele: yeah, that will be taken care of
<Sput> thanks :)
<seele> Sput: or even the server buffer if the channel isn't selected yet. just something so there isn't a blank screen.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: followed old instructions on the dput wiki by accident
<seele> Sput: np. sorry i didnt get back to you sooner
 * apachelogger finds such instructions insulting anyway
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://aplg.kollide.net/tmp/dput.cf
<Sput> seele: no problem :) if you have a list of real blockers besides that issue, please let us know so we can prioritize until the freeze :)
<rgreening> ScottK: kvirc package getting cleaner and closer...
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Remember to talk to me about it on #ubuntu-motu when you have something good to say.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I tried all the different windwo switcher effects and they seem pretty good.
<rgreening> we need someone to work on a sane set of defaults/theme/etc for the package at some point. I think 'more' could be done to make kvirc user friendly and especially kubuntu friendy. It's not really there at the moment (IMO)
<rgreening> ScottK: will do
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so gypsy branch kdepim?
<ScottK> rgreening: I think it's not critical since we aren't considering it for a default client.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kdepimlibs
<JontheEchidna> right, my bad
<Riddell> boost should just work now that pitti make 1.35 provide libboost-dev  see https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/297152
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: though Riddell said libboost-dev is now provided
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297152 in linux-ports "boost -> boost1.35 transition / demote gcc-4.1 and gcc-4.2 to universe" [High,In progress]
<apachelogger> Riddell: just needs rebuilds?
 * ScottK considers a new PPA: ~fixes-for-kubuntu-stuff-ubuntu-broke
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> ScottK: kubuntu-fixes-for-ubuntu
<ghostcube> ScottK, lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just create no-change rebuilds for the stuff affected by that bug
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdepim only needs a retry I guess
<rgreening> ScottK ++
<rgreening> hah
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also find someone to retry kdepim :P
 * apachelogger should do less work
<apachelogger> off to offtopic
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: gypsy only grabbed the orig.tar.gz?
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I already has a kdepimlibs dir
<apachelogger> :D
<rgreening> who wants to give qt4.5 beta 1 a go?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: congrats!
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: gypsy push'd
<apachelogger> hold on
<apachelogger> ~np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Whistling Gypsy Rover" by The Clancy Brothers [Reunion, 2005]
<apachelogger> kubotu: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<ScottK> I still can't get over how much snappier this is.
<apachelogger> ScottK: blog abou tit
<apachelogger> carry out the word
<ScottK> I will.
<apachelogger> \o/
<ScottK> a|wen: I'm building kdepim now.  It took awhile because i had to set up to build against -proposed.
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah, same here
<ScottK> a|wen: Any thoughts on the plasma/jackd issue?
<ScottK> AFAIK thats the only other 'regression' that's come up.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: In your bug triage work have you found any bugs that might be 4.1.4 regressions?
<ghostcube> ScottK, in 4.2 teacooker is not anymore available heh
<ghostcube> so you cant get into this issue
<ScottK> ghostcube: Sure it is.
<a|wen> ScottK: link to bug report?
<ghostcube> eh ?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I have not seen any bugs reported against 4.1.4 at all as far as I've seen
<ScottK> You'd need to rebuild it for libplasma3.
<ScottK> ghostcube: I'm more interested in getting 4.1.4 through verification currently.
<ghostcube> hmm sure :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  If you see any, please subscribe me.
<JontheEchidna> willd o
<JontheEchidna> *will do
<ScottK> a|wen: I don't know if there is one, but weren't you involved in looking at this jackd issue before?
<rgreening> ScottK: does the patch for xserver you removed exist in Jaunty?
<ScottK> rgreening: No.  It's been removed there already.
<ScottK> Just had a fun fight in #ubuntu-devel with one of the compiz upstreams over a possible SRU.
<a|wen> ScottK: think not ... doesn't say me anything
<ScottK> The issue was if you have a plasmoid running that uses sound (say teacooker) once it exits, plasma never lets go of I forget which sound device that jackd needs to get ahold of.
<ScottK> ghostcube: Was that your issue?
 * ScottK forgets who ....
<a|wen> ScottK: ahh, i get it now
<ghostcube> nah its just as long s you run the plugin plasma grabs hw:0
<ScottK> That's it.
 * a|wen was mostly just trying to verify it
<ScottK> Right, so you seem to be REALLY good at sorting this stuff.
<a|wen> ScottK: the only thing i know is that for some reason the plasme plugin graps hw:0 ... if it is the plugin or plasma itself that does the weirdness is a good question
<ghostcube> brb testing xorg
<ghostcube> hmm neded to login with a new session but then it worked fine
<ScottK> ghostcube: Got it from my PPA?
<ghostcube> yes
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> seele: That's two good reports, so you might try upgrading with my PPA enabled and then restart X.
<a|wen> do we have any other plasmoids emitting sound apart from teacooker?
<ScottK> Dunno
<jussi01> ScottK: btw, bluetooth is still not working properly (from intrepid proposed) although this might be pebkac
<ScottK> jussi01: I think it's not working well, but it's working at least for some.
<ScottK> I've asked superm1 to have a look at it.
<jussi01> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Looks like quassel will likely be the new KDE IRC default for Mandriva too.
<a|wen> ScottK: the plasmoid uses phonon for playing... was there any phonon as part of the SRU?
<ScottK> a|wen: No.
<Lure> remind me: where is bzr branch for kde packages? I need to patch kdeedu to fix bug 322278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322278 in kdeedu "libmarble4 needs to include plugins " [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322278
<ScottK> Lure: launchpad.net/kdeedu and then click on code.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... seems to be phonon vs. jackd related as far as i can see
<Lure> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> Since neither of those changed, the plasma must be tickling phonon differently ...
<ScottK> Or bypassing it somehow...
<a|wen> ScottK: the plasmoid connects directly to phonon (without bothering plasma)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Weird.
<a|wen> indeed
 * a|wen wished he still had a machine with 4.1.3 on to confirm if it really is a regression or not
<ScottK> I have one.
<a|wen> ScottK: try test if you can reproduce the problem in 4.1.3 as well
<a|wen> ghostcube: what was the command to see who got hold of hw:0 ?
<ghostcube> boah good question wait
<ghostcube> must look in log
<ghostcube> a|wen, lsof | grep snd
<ScottK2> a|wen: I'm at the 4.1.3 box
<a|wen> ScottK2: you can check who got hold of hw:0 with "lsof | grep snd"
<a|wen> ScottK2: try to tickle the teacooker plasmoid, you should be able to let it get hold of it
<ScottK2> OK
<ScottK2> the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application usingit and run JACK again is what I get just starting jackd here
<ScottK2> kmix to start
<a|wen> ScottK2: yeah, that is mainly the problem with it
<a|wen> see who has /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<a|wen> (or something similar)
<ScottK2> That exists.
<ScottK2> How do I see what has it?
<a|wen> "lsof | grep snd" should do the trick
<ScottK2> I get the same error after stopping kmix, but lsof doesn't show anything has it.
<ScottK2> Returns nothing
<ScottK2> ghostcube: How should I be starting jackd?
<ghostcube> jackd -d alsa
<ScottK2> OK.  That's exactly what I did.
<a|wen> ScottK2: try giving it some time (10-20 seconds) after stopping the program
<a|wen> there seems to be some delay freeing the device
<ghostcube> kmix isnt need to be stoped normally this should work fine in 4.1.3 and 4.1.4
<a|wen> ScottK2: can you get the teacooker plasmoid (plasma) to grab hold of /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p ?
<ScottK2> a|wen: Before I do that I want to confirm I can not have the problem without it.
<a|wen> did you sudo jackd ?
<ScottK2> Ah.  No.
 * ScottK2 tries
<ScottK2> Same error
<a|wen> strange
<a|wen> starts fine with me it seems
<ScottK2> I have to reboot this machine due to a new kernel, so let me do that first and then see.
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... see if you can get anything sensible out of the testing
 * a|wen will go to bed now
<a|wen> else i'll not have a chance of attending the meating
<a|wen> see you all in a few hours
<rickspencer3> seele: ping
<seele> rickspencer3: pong
<Lure> regarding boost transition: we need to switch libboost-python-dev to libboost-python1.35-dev, right?
<Riddell> Lure: yes I think so
<seele> anyone else getting double notifications in kmail?
<ScottK> Confirmed I can get jackd to start on 4.1.3 after stopping the teacooker.
<ScottK> Also tested out my new xorg-server package on 4.1.3.  Seems fine there too.
<ScottK> seele: Did you get a chance to update your xorg-server from my PPA?
<ScottK> ghostcube: What video do you have?
<ghostcube> ?
<ghostcube> nvidia
<seele> ScottK: not yet.. probably later this afternoon when i get a break from work
<ScottK> ghostcube: I have all Intel, so I wanted to make sure someone with !Intel had tried the xorg-server change.
<ScottK> ghostcube: I can't replicate your teacooker problem.
<ghostcube> ah ok no iam on nvidia
<ghostcube> ScottK, hmm ok :|
<ScottK> I started teacooker, couldn't start jackd as you said, stopped it, waited a bit and jackd started fine.
<Tonio_> has someone experienced a complete kde crash when leaving konsole with the "exit" comand ?
<Tonio_> that happened to me twice already with the stable 4.2
<Tonio_> never had the issue with another version...
<JontheEchidna> Any doods around that could do a quick review on a new upstream release? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-spellcheck
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You don't need a review.
<ScottK> New soprano tagged today.  We probably ought to update to that instead of our snapshot.
<Riddell> we don't have a snapshot, we have the current release
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Nevermind
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm feeling much better about KDE 4.1.4 verification today.  a|wen fixed one regression and the other one isn't actually a regression.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, ok.
 * JontheEchidna notices that he never got a notification bubble
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If you want a review, I'll look, but you're now officially trusted not to mess up too bad and fix it if you do.
<JontheEchidna> heh, ok
 * JontheEchidna archives the revu upload
<Riddell> ScottK: oh great, was there a patch needed?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  There'll be a new kdepim needs accepted shortly.
<Lure> JontheEchidna: congrats on mutu!
<JontheEchidna> Lure: thx
<Lure> motu even
<Lure> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<smarter> any idea why kdm doesn't use oxygen?
<smarter> +widget style
<JontheEchidna> smarter: no clue, but I noticed that
<smarter> JontheEchidna: it worked before, no?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<smarter> kdm is such a monster :P
<smarter> have you ever looked at the code? scary stuff
<JontheEchidna> I hear it's a modified fork of xdm
<smarter> JontheEchidna: it uses xdm as a "backend"
<smarter> meaning some random version of xdm is copied inside the kde svn repo :p
 * smarter wonders why nobody bothered to do a libxdm
<snikker> hi, i've installed kde 4.2 on intrepid... but i can't install digikam, can you help me?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: got a q for the new mo-tu (I can rhyme all the time)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: shoot
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ok, so I have an icon in a package that gets default installed to a wrong dir, I need it to go to another dir.
<JontheEchidna> so the application itself is putting the icon into the wrong directory?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: whats the best way to do this? can I do this in the install file somehow or do I need to muck with the rules
<rgreening> yeah, and I didn't want to have to patch the src
<Riddell> snikker: that's a known issue (and user questions to #kubuntu)
<Riddell> snikker: no way around it I'm afraid
<JontheEchidna> he could install digikam-kde4
<rgreening> kvirc installs to /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32 rather than /usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> from the digikam-experimental ppa
<Riddell> mm, right
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: hmm, I've never had to do anything like that
<snikker> JontheEchidna: ok, thanks now i try...
<DaSkreech> Is it me or does ppa updates wipe out my preferences ?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure if I can do something like usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/* usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/* in the install file in one line or not.. prob not
<JontheEchidna> yeah, probably not
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: since this is a kde4 app, I am using the kde4.mk. What can I do then in the rules file to move the files around? any suggestion?
<JontheEchidna> I think even if you're using kde4.mk you can still have a custom install target
<JontheEchidna> kdebindings has an example iirc
<snikker> JontheEchidna: another thing... did you know where i can get the gpg key for digikam-experimental package?
<JontheEchidna> snikker: it should be on its launchpad page
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/~digikam-experimental/+archive
<Riddell> rgreening: did you say you had qt 4.5 packages?
<rgreening> Riddell: yes. in my ppa
<snikker> JontheEchidna: thank you very much :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/roderick-greening/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<tvakah> whence kdepim in jaunty
<rgreening> Riddell: I've disabled a significant # of patches (notably ones for hppa, arm, and other ports) for now, while working out the kinks. Also, disabled all the qt-copy patches for now untill I figure out what ones are safe to build back in.
<rgreening> Riddell: feel free to give it a ride. I'm going to install shortly myself and see what blows up :)
<JontheEchidna> iirc plasma is known to be missing a panel background or so
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ty. I'll have a look
<smarter> rgreening: asks the qt-copy guys when they plan to update it to 4.5? :]
<Riddell> Olivier sent a post to the release-team list about what patches Qt recommends
<rgreening> Riddell: got a copy? I already know which were to be removed due to being fixed upstream.
<rgreening> smarter: ty
<rgreening> ok, installing qt4.5
<Riddell> rgreening: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2009-January/002789.html
<rgreening> looking..
<JontheEchidna> the buildd seems a bit clogged today
<rgreening> Riddell: thanks. I'll apply the wisdom from the thread :)
<Riddell> rgreening: ooh, flash works in Arora
<DaSkreech> There is a package for it?
<smarter> Riddell: is webkit in 4.5 decent enough for most website?
 * smarter has been waiting forever to be able to use arora, Konqueror is really getting annoying :p
<smarter> like, freezing for 10 seconds everytime I open an url
<stdin> smarter: it passes the acid3 test 100%
<smarter> stdin: oh w00t
<smarter> you tested it?
<rgreening> Riddell: cool
<stdin> smarter: http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/4559/img5us6.jpg
<smarter> huzzah :)
<DaSkreech> On the other hand it can't render google.com
<smarter> haha :p
<smarter> who cares about google if you got acid3 anyway? :p
<stdin> FF only gets to 71 and konqueror 61 :|
<stdin> oh, 85, but slowly
<smarter> once I'll have updated my package of the webkit kpart for konqueror that should be better (:
<stdin> smarter: it means if google doesn't work, we can blame them :p
<smarter> you could try http://www.google.com/xhtml supposed to be valid and stuff
<stdin> wow, google mail in WebKit is working...
<smarter> stdin: with the fancy ajax or the "html mode"?
<smarter> try maps too :p
<stdin> the full mode
<stdin> it's .... working.....
<ScottK> Anyone got time to try and help a poor fellow developer with a dead laptop?
<ScottK> Currently I can't get non-root write access.
<Riddell> rgreening: hmm, HTML5 not working http://chaos.troll.no/~tavestbo/webkit/mediaelement/
<ScottK> I've had this happen a couple of times before, but rebooting cured it.
<ScottK> Not this time.
<smarter> Riddell: with arora? I guess it needs to implement stuff itself for that
<smarter> ScottK: hard-disk full?
<ScottK> Riddell: a|wen's kdepim fix for 4.1.4 looks good and as soon as I get my laptop fixored I'll upload it.
<Riddell> smarter: no, it should all be part of qtwebkit
<rgreening> Riddell: did you get your system to work with my qt package?
<ScottK> smarter: That's what it claims, but it's not.
<Riddell> rgreening: it's installed and arora running, not tried restarting KDE
<Riddell> ScottK: excellent
<rgreening> Riddell: don't unless you feel ok about recovering from cmdline :)
<ScottK> smarter: Any suggestions?
<rgreening> Riddell: I restarted and plasma won't start
<Riddell> oh fooey, now I get flash adverts in arora
<rgreening> I am pretty sure the package is clean, and not causing any issue...
<smarter> ScottK: hu
<ScottK> Any idea what he meant by that?
<jussi01> ScottK: only things I can think of are hu=hungary and Who?
<ScottK> man hu comes up short
<seele> is the weather applet working for people? NOAA wont take a zip, city, or airport code
<rgreening> Riddell: if you are adventurous, and were to restart, I'd know for sure of the plasma issue is localized or somewhere else :)
<stdin> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/DvEET-JF.html
<Tonio_> rgreening: how is PNM working for you ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: seems to just work right now for me :)
<stdin> I had to switch to the gstreamer backend and LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/Trolltech/Qt-4.5.0/plugins/phonon_backend/libphonon_gstreamer.so ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: except from the vpn part, but I'll investigate for that
<rgreening> Tonio_: wep stiil not working
<Tonio_> rgreening: with today's update ?
<DaSkreech> I've never gotten the Weather stuff to work
<rgreening> I haven't seen the latest one.
<Tonio_> rgreening: okay, it started working for me yesterday evening :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: just take care at removing all your previous connections since those are badly stored, and can conflict
<Riddell> rgreening: plasma works for me
 * Tonio_ can't wait to see konqueror using webkit...
 * Arby contemplates whether to respond to bug 322209 or just ignore it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322209 in kdepim "Kmail /akonadi not working - kmail: symbol lookup error:" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322209
<seele> is the meeting in #ubuntu-meeting or in here?
 * seele doesnt see it on fridge..
<Riddell> seele: try
<Riddell> #ubuntu-meeting
<seele> hmm.. kubuntu wiki down?
<seele> Riddell: i'm about to set out a reminder
<Riddell> thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: about the videoplayer, should we consider reuse kmplayer as for konqueror and eventually dragonplayer replacement ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kaffeine looks like very very very slow porting....
<Tonio_> Riddell: kmplayer in the work and works pretty decently...
<Riddell> what's wrong with dragonplayer?
<Riddell> ideally we'd just use Qt 4.5 and its HTML5 stuff
<Tonio_> no dvb, no subtitles etc....
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is very basic
<Arby> is there anyway we can stop people doing partial upgrades on KDE releases?
<Arby> to stop the bug churn if nothing else
<Tonio_> Riddell: you're not considered with english videos and subtitles, but a lot of people do :)
<Riddell> seele: hmm, wiki down indeed
<seele> yay wiki is down
<rgreening> Riddell: so, you rebooted with the new Qt 4.5 and system started fine?
<Tonio_> Arby: except from using a ppa, I don't think there is...
<stdin> seele: wiki.ubuntu.com still works
<Tonio_> Arby: on the other hand, kde doesn't upgrade on a released kubuntu :)
<Arby> well actually the people on that bug seem to be using jaunty
<Arby> so a certain amount of breakage is expected :)
<Tonio_> Arby: so they should consider wait for all packages to be 4.2 before reporting bugs....
<ScottK> And it they can't figure out how to do that they ought not to be running Jaunty
<Tonio_> Arby: when you use jaunty, you have to consider things can break in the meantime where some components wait to be built...
<Arby> I agree with all of that :)
<Arby> just thinking how to put it into nice words :)
<Tonio_> Arby: bah explain there is a difference between what is a bug and what is a "in between state" where something like kde is in the process of uploading
<Tonio_> and if they can't make the difference, they probably are not aknowledged enough on that point to be using jaunty
<Tonio_> Arby: jaunty is only for powerusers and devs, that's it
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu meeting TONIGHT in #ubuntu-meeting @22:00 UTC | JontheEchidna now available with MOTU powas | Alpha-3 Released | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<seele> so sleepy.. want to take a nap before the meeting but i might not wake up!
<Tonio_> seele: :)
 * jussi01 sets seele's alarm...
<Riddell> wiki back up
<DaSkreech> Anyone else lost wallpapers and themes from the upgrade?
<DaSkreech>  was that intentional?
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: it's in a new package
<DaSkreech> My wallapapers?
<JontheEchidna> well, the kde wallpapers moved to a different package in KDE 4.2
<ScottK> So on my dead laptop, df -k shows 31451476 blocks and only 30032920 used.  Available is 0
<DaSkreech> I grabbed a lot of GHNS themes and wallpapers
<ScottK> Suggestion?
<JontheEchidna> oh, then no clue
<DaSkreech> I can't see them in the drop down list anymore and the ones I had selected are replaced
<DaSkreech> IS that a PPA thing or just the packages?
<stdin> where did you store the wallpapers?
<DaSkreech> Replaced the KDM theme I had as well
<stdin> or were then from GHNS
<DaSkreech>  Left the Grub Theme alone nicely
<DaSkreech> From GHNS
<DaSkreech> So ~/.kde/share/something/wallpapers
<stdin> are they still in ~/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<stdin> when I upgraded it forgot my wallpaper settings, but everything is still there
<DaSkreech> There is wallpapers in there I'm trying to remember if I put those there manually they certainly are named as GHNS wallpapers
<DaSkreech> Everything is there
<DaSkreech> Themes and all
<DaSkreech> but I can't see them in the interface to select them
<DaSkreech> Which is scary to a user who had say 30 wallpapers and upon upgraded is presented with one chosen by the people in the intertubes
<stdin> I can see mine (named <number>-<name>)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so not interested in kmplayer right, appart from the konqueror plugin ?
<DaSkreech> Apperance Settings -> wallpaper -> dropdown ?
<stdin> yeah
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm currently working on the kde4 version packaging, so that we can at least have the konq kpart
<DaSkreech> I only have Air and only the Default KDE4 Themes
<DaSkreech> all the ones I had specified before are gone from the list
<stdin> all my themes are there
<DaSkreech>  the ones that I had applied are also removed
<DaSkreech> So my wallpapers are all Air now and my theme was removed (whch is annoying since there was no Font info so Font colour was the same as the background)
<stdin> yep, all 14 of them
<DaSkreech> I have 6 which I presume shipped with KDE4
<DaSkreech> Silicon which was the one I was using is gone
<stdin> GHNS even have me Upgrade options on some of them
<stdin> s/have/gave/
<DaSkreech> May so it does
<DaSkreech> Let me give jpwhiting a cookie :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: we should have it packaged and consider it
<DaSkreech> My so it does not May
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: Silicon is in plasma-desktopthemes-artwork
<Tonio_> Riddell: will be considered this WE
<Tonio_> Riddell: also kepas breaks plasma right now (we have svn snapshot)
<stdin> ooh, perfect screen shot opportunity
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just uploaded the latest stable release (0.9.3)
<stdin> http://imagebin.ca/img/hRasDU0.jpg
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: I'm not arguing it isn't I'm saying I don't know why it was removed when I had it installed
<Riddell> ug, this qt 4.5 makes my computer randomly freeze hard
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: that's just how apt rolls :D
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: So how do I get back my wallpapers?
<JontheEchidna> dunno, probably unrelated to the packaging
<DaSkreech> it happened for the Beta -> RC update and the RC -> final update
<DaSkreech> I can wait a month and see if it happens aagain
<Riddell> ooh, meeting time
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<jjesse> someone poke seele
<ScottK> I think you just did.
<DaSkreech> seele: I poke you
<apachelogger> Lure: btw, digikam got dropped out of intrepid because we couldn't upgrade to a new pre-release without 4.2
<apachelogger> +1 the one we had was seriously bad quality
<Lure> apachelogger: yes, I know
<Lure> it was just not in any shape
<jussi01> hrm, who was it asking for testers for the qt 4.5 package?
<DaSkreech> Digikam is looking to be in much better shape for KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> hopefully Kipi will be there as well
<DaSkreech> Anyone used kget as the main torrent client ?
<apachelogger> nope
 * Sput thanks everybody supporting Quassel and helping it get better
<DaSkreech> Sput: thanks fr being awesome
<Sput> :D
 * Sput blushes a bit
<DaSkreech> Quassel is a grand idea in execution
<rickspencer3> Riddell: obviously I missed your meeting :(
<stdin> rickspencer3: it's still going in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> rickspencer3: still going on
 * Sput sends large boxes of cookies to apachelogger and ScottK and \\sh for prodding me and packaging Quassel and providing tons of feedback
<apachelogger> Sput: get back to work :P
 * apachelogger huggles Sput though
<Sput> oh, and to jussi01 of course :D
<Sput> meh, how could I forget him
 * Sput blames alcohol
<jussi01> :D
<rickspencer3> Riddell: I joined the meeting and a lurking :)
<Sput> actually, jussi01 sent a physical bottle o'vodka to the dev team to further development
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_, apachelogger (and other core-dev): can someone sponsors upload of kdeedu for me?
<Lure> it is committed in BZR, tested build in pbuilder and tested that it works
 * apachelogger is on vacation
<Lure> apachelogger: enjoy it - you deserve it!
<Lure> apachelogger: and there are plenty of core-dev's these days ;-)
<apachelogger> very true
<apachelogger> now we only need to push vorian and JontheEchidna to it ;-)
<apachelogger> then I can retire and do photography as a hobby
 * JontheEchidna runs away
 * jussi01 grabs JontheEchidna by the scruff of the neck...
<jussi01> "no you dont" :P
 * blizzz doesn't want apachelogger to retire
<DaSkreech> Kookies kokoa and koffe all around
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I have a german jaunty, any special testing needed?
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: JontheEchidna now available with MOTU powas | Alpha-3 Released | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
 * a|wen so much needs koffee
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: alleeJaunty: I've got to leave in a couple of minutes, but I can chat for a moment
<stdin> I think sleep is in order
<apachelogger> neversfelde: typos in translation... genearl localization issues
<rickspencer3> I'm sure we'll get to know each other well in time
<rgreening> Riddell: hows the qt4.5 working?
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: what's the objective of the team you manage?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: k, will report
<Riddell> rgreening: my computer keeps hard freezing!
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I will upload a patch for startkde that sets the KDE country setting according to language ... to get currency etc. right
<DaSkreech> Mostly polish? Mostly integration? mostly mad science experiments ?
<Riddell> rgreening: first login I get a kstartupconfig4 error, second login works fine
<apachelogger> neversfelde: will only apply at very very fist login though (if no kdeglobals config is around)
<rgreening> Riddell: I get the same error
<rickspencer3> The Desktop team releases Ubuntu Desktop edition, the flagship product of Canonical, as well as Kubuntu
<rgreening> No freezes here, though I vent to a vesa driver rather than intel for a bot. So no compositing
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I have a testing user on that machine, so I can give it a try
 * a|wen goes remove meeting date from the kubuntu top-banner
<rickspencer3> we are the desktop team, so Ubuntu Desktop
<apachelogger> neversfelde: awesome, I'll poke once the patch is in
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: No love for xfce or Edubuntu ?
<rickspencer3> The server team releases the server edition, etc...
<neversfelde> apachelogger: waiting for it :)
 * apachelogger goes to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<DaSkreech> nini
<DaSkreech> thanks for cookies
<nhandler> Night apachelogger
<neversfelde> n8 apachelogger
<a|wen> nn apachelogger
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: it's not that there's no "love", they are just not part of our charter
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: I know just wanted to be clear that wasn't part of what the team handled
<rgreening> Riddell: under my old account plasma fails to run at all. I created a new account and I get plasma but also the kstartup error.
<rickspencer3> that said, part of the desktop is the "core" system(s) and I assume that those have been engineered so that products like Xubuntu, etc... can make good use of them
 * DaSkreech thinks that Edubuntu should be paid more attention to but that's beside the point
 * Lure -> bed; good nite everybody!
<DaSkreech> Night Lure thanks for coming
<a|wen> nn Lure
<a|wen> Riddell: i promised poking you about removal of nateon + knights
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: honestly, I'm new enough that I problem don'
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: It's ok it's beside the point :) Edubuntu has very peculiar challenges they need something more than a general team
<rickspencer3> t know the whole team charter yet, and also as staff changes, the charter may change subtly, as other influences can change it over time as well
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: I'm just saying that I'm still keeping an open mind, but clearly releases Ubuntu Desktop and Kubuntu are the key values that the team brings to Canonical (at least I think that's clear)
<DaSkreech> Yes I know just wanted to be clear on that as well
<DaSkreech> Sooo harder questions. Would Workflow/Usabilty of key user experiences be judged and addressed by this team?
<jjesse> one quick question i forgot to raise in the meeting is i've been asked to version 4 of the official ubuntu book done by feb 23, is the system going to close enough to complete to acomplish that task?
<DaSkreech> jjesse: What? Why is it timed for then?
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: Can you give me an example of the kind of the thing you are thinking of?
<jjesse> so it can be released on release date
<jjesse> DaSkreech: i take it by your response they are smoking crack?
<jjesse> when is string freeze?
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Well the desktop user todays expects a certain level of ease and to some polish
<DaSkreech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<rickspencer3> Well, I definitely have a personal goal to work with other Canonical teams, as well as the community, upstreams, etc... to bring that level of polish
<DaSkreech> Would the team be trying to ensure that even with changes that certin key usabilty points are kept sane?
<jjesse> wow thats not even before UIFreeze :(
<rickspencer3> and I think my background in Ux was one of the things that interested Canonical in hiring me
<DaSkreech> jjesse: This is the publishers?
<DaSkreech> Yeah I noticed that :)
<DaSkreech> that was to rickspencer3
<jjesse> DaSkreech: yes publisher
<DaSkreech> jjesse: This is an agreement with canonical that you are on the train for correct?
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: did you have something particular in mind?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: publisher asked if that was reasonable
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Yes We had an issue with Firefox recently where it installed all of Gnome for one package which was argued should be made suggested
<Riddell> jjesse: that's pretty early, but the main stuff ought to be, KDE 4.2 of course is in, Amarok and packagekit should be in by then
<DaSkreech> which made KDE people a bit upset
<jjesse> Riddell: i'll let deb know that is a bit early but we can aim for it
<DaSkreech> jjesse: For KDE stuff I guess it's pretty solid but that's a crazy time line
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-29
<jjesse> DaSkreech: tell me that, you aren't the one writin docs for both kubuntu/kde/book + real life
<DaSkreech> The workflow for installing an app or indeed any other action shouldn't be dangerous in one desktop versus another
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: yeah
<DaSkreech> jjesse: I'm here for proof reading Throw things at me as soon as you want
<rickspencer3> these are deep conversations, can we pick them up later?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: thanks, i just got the final copy of version 3 so.....
<rickspencer3> I lurk here pretty much every day
<jjesse> rickspencer3: is there a rickspencer2 and rickspencer1 as well?
<jjesse> :)
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: a lot of this could be mitigated if there was a method of a) shouting that you are doing something that might hurt the other (for you) unknown desktops and b) a way to scream for help if packages or choices drastically alter a user's experience out of box
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: Sure I'm mostly pokable if I'm on line
<rickspencer3> jjesse: yes, rickspencer1 was my grandpa, rickspencer2 is my dad, and rickspencer4 is my son (no lie)
<jjesse> wow cool
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> That's neat
<DaSkreech> Would his daugter be rickspencer 4 the new flavour ?
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> 5
<DaSkreech> >_>
<rickspencer3> nice to meet you all (again)
<rickspencer3> laters
<DaSkreech> Bye! :)
<DaSkreech> Thanks for swining by
<yuriy> blizzz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MassachusettsTeam/Projects/AluminiumCaseBadges
<yuriy> blizzz: I was talking about making kubuntu versions of that
<blizzz> yuriy: per se we are interested in it
<yuriy> blizzz: I'd like some estimates for orders so I can propose them for the next batch
<blizzz> yuriy: what would they cost, and what is the shippinbg ot germany?
<blizzz> shipping to
<yuriy> I can't find the pricing chart right now unfortunately, I think doctormo took it down. I think we got it down to about 50 cents a piece last time with some huge number of orders for the Ubuntu ones
<yuriy> i'm primarily guaging interest right now
<blizzz> yuriy: when do you need to knwo it at latest? interesting for us are the shipping costs to germany. we'd be intererested in 100 pieces.
<yuriy> blizzz: that's all I was looking for, thanks.  I'll get back to you with more info if this gets off the ground. this is germany loco?
<blizzz> yuriy: just ping me, this is kubuntu-de.org
<knusperfrosch>  /wc
<DaSkreech> ok konqueror is really annoying me
<knusperfrosch> ups :)
<a|wen> mail written to the nateon main dev - check
<rgreening> Riddell: quick launcher plasma widget crashes plasma for me with qt4.5
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: I dislike kget
<DaSkreech> Konqueror as well but Kget is really annoying
<Riddell> a|wen, ScottK: nateon, kita2 and knights gone
<a|wen> Riddell: cool
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: JontheEchidna now available with MOTU powas | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<seele> rgreening: around?
<rgreening> seele: helo :)
<seele> rgreening: hi!
<rgreening> wazzup
<seele> rgreening: do you remember volunteering to look at kpackagekit at UDS? :)
<jjesse> rgreening: are you still working ufw-kde and if so is there an alpha or something that i could look at for documentation?
<jjesse> rgreening: that is to start documenting?
<rgreening> seele: yeah, I remember something about the categories, which seem to be in the app (and we couldn't find at the time)
<seele> rgreening: right, so we need to know if it would be possible to add another page to be able to search for applications (rather than packages)
<seele> and possibly make some tweaks to searching
<rgreening> jjesse: no update on ufw-kde since. It's in my PPA, and the gui front end is pretty complete, just needs some back-end work and to figure out the whole sudo requiremnt for the app
<Riddell> night all
<rgreening> Riddell: nn
<ScottK-desktop> apachelogger: I don't think it's in our power to prevent Rosetta from producing crap language packs.
<jjesse> rgreening: so i can install from your ppa and start documenting it? is it intrepid or jjaunyt?
<rgreening> seele: that should be doable.
<rgreening> jjesse: I believe I packaged for intrepid
 * jjesse looks at his documentation list and shudders
<rgreening> jjesse: I'd leave the ufw-kde towards bottom of list
<seele> rgreening: ok.  let me know after you look at it. there isn't much time left before ff
<jjesse> rgreening: dont worry i have :)
<rgreening> seele: I know... time flies way too quickly
<rgreening> I'm trying to get qt4.5 to behave with kde4.2. I get crashes and so does Riddell.
<rgreening> jjesse: if you use my PPA, I have qt4.5 in there so be careful if you dont want it.
<jjesse> rgreening: that's what snapshots of VMs are for :0
<rgreening> apachelogger: ping
<lex79> rgreening: apachelogger sleeps :)
<rgreening> stupid timezones :)
<lex79> yes :)
<a|wen> yeah (who was it that invented the meeting being at 5 am)
 * a|wen heads out for coffee and class ... see you all later
<lex79> JontheEchidna: bug 322569
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322569 in plasmoid-cpuload "[Jaunty]plasmoid-cpuload does not work with kde 4.2, needs upgrade" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322569
<lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I just commented on it :)
<lex79> ya
<lex79> JontheEchidna: plasmoid-memusage?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: got that one too
<JontheEchidna> and spellcheck
<lex79> uff
<lex79> :(
<JontheEchidna> sorry, gotta test out my MOTU powas somehow ^_^
<lex79> JontheEchidna: others plasmoid needs work?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: nope, scottk and vorian took care of all of the ones we have beforehand
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> mainly I uploaded the new releases so we wouldn't have to carry around patches anymore
<claydoh> Stickers!
<claydoh> JontheEchidna:  congrats
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/New
<lex79> nhandler: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-runcommand
<lex79> :)
 * nhandler goes to look
<lex79> thanks
<nhandler> Could you push it to a PPA? I don't have a working pbuilder right now
<lex79> which ppa? mine?
<nhandler> Yeah
<lex79> ok
<nhandler> And once it builds, could you test that it installs/runs (i'm in Ubuntu intrepid right now)
<ScottK-desktop> Riddell: Kees +1 for Quassel is now fully reflected in the MIR text.
<ScottK-desktop> nhandler: Install KDE 4.2 from our PPA and for a plasmoid it'll be indistinguishable from Jaunty.
<nhandler> ScottK-desktop: I'm holding off installing KDE right now. I'm hoping to do some jaunty debugging over the weekend
<ScottK-desktop> OK.
<Hobbsee> kde 4.2 looks quite impressive now
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=runcommand&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=jaunty
<lex79> installs and runs are ok
<nhandler> lex79: Ok, I'll advocate it. I don't think it matters enough that it FTBFS in lpia
<lex79> yes, all plasmoids FTBS in lpia, I don't know why...
<ScottK> Because kde4libs is currently FTBFS in lpia due to X borkage
<ScottK> All you'll get right now are i386, amd64, and armel if you're lucky.
<lex79> ScottK ok
<DaSkreech> So oo.o is the only thing that uses KDE3 libs?
<DaSkreech> and Kopete
<ScottK> Not Kopete
<ScottK> Konversation.
<ScottK> That's why we looked for an alternative.
<DaSkreech> Kopete's buddy list is kde3
<DaSkreech> or Qt3 I think
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<ScottK> k3b and k-NM are the hard spots currently
<Hobbsee> heya DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How's the weather in the wacky island?
<DaSkreech> k-NM should be available
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: it uses the kde3support libs which are in kde4 kdelibs
<DaSkreech> ooooh ok
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: thanks
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Available yes, working enough, dunno
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: thanks for the link also
<nhandler> np JontheEchidna. That wiki page really should be better linked to. It is really useful
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I was wondering where something like that was
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Also remember to change your dput.cf file so that it doesn't upload to the Ubuntu repos by default
<ScottK> Which wiki page?
<nhandler> ScottK-desktop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/New
<ScottK> Ah.
<JontheEchidna> I believe my default only allows a series of "UNRELEASED?!"
<JontheEchidna> allowed_distributions	= (?!UNRELEASED)
<ScottK> I default upload to 'bob'.
<ScottK> He never takes the package.
<JontheEchidna> oh, so that's how you guys sponsor my work
 * JontheEchidna feels enlightened
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> That page didn't exist when I became a MOTU.
 * ScottK recalls doing his first post-MOTUhood merge and asking, "what do I do with it now."
<ScottK> The answer was, of course, "Upload it."
<nhandler> If I remember, I might add some other common tasks that new MOTUs need to do to that wiki page
<ScottK> When you're new is the time to do it.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: btw, did you see that bug I subscribed you to?
<nhandler> ScottK: I'm still relatively new. I've only been a MOTU for a little over a month
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: any idea who wrote the kde 4 release announcements?
<nhandler> Hobbsee: I think Riddell did
<Hobbsee> Nightrose: you might encourage whoever wrote them to use the spellcheck.
<Hobbsee> nhandler: for http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.2/desktop.php ?
<nhandler> Hobbsee: I don't know about that. I thought you meant Kubuntu 4.2 release announcement
<Hobbsee> nhandler: no :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I did.
<ScottK> I did read the whole history.
<DaSkreech> Jos and Sebas I think
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: k, cool. I don't think it ever worked too well tbh
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: From just the bugmail my initial reaction was "broken thing no one cares about may or may not be slightly more broken."
 * JontheEchidna seems to remember notes in the packaging suggesting as much
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, I didn't even know that I couldn't care about it :P
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: What's wrong with it?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: spelling of 'botom' on that link, for one.
<Hobbsee> i didn't carefully proof read it, but did notice that typo.
<nhandler> I just added a section to that wiki page about modifying your dput.cf file. I realize it is a little wordy, so if somebody wants to clean it up a little, it would be greatly appreciated
<Bsims> I'd like to know if there is a script to package kde 3.5 in a semi automatic way and have it dump a Pile'O'Debs out
<Bsims> I'd be willing to do some work and host a repo for it if it's not insanely complex I've used dpkg for single binaries
<lex79> nhandler or anyone: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-weatherforecast
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/ppa?field.name_filter=weather&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=jaunty
<nhandler> lex79: I'll take a look
<lex79> when you have time, no problem
<nhandler> Did it install/run?
<Bsims> Can anyone point me to a tutorial to build multi binary debs
<lex79> nhandler: yes, it is in my desktop :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79, nhandler: I can take a second look too
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Give me a second to add my comment
<JontheEchidna> sure thing
<nhandler> Ok, go ahead JontheEchidna
<lex79> nhandler: grammar mistakes :)
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Are you marked as a MOTU on REVU?
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: yus, jpds did so this morning
<nhandler> :)
<JontheEchidna> and I can find no further issues than the ones you mentioned :)
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Do you want to make the changes and upload?
<JontheEchidna> It would be good experience mehtinks
<JontheEchidna> methinks, even
<nhandler> Once you upload, you will need to send an email to ubuntu-motu
<JontheEchidna> so make the changes, upload, advocate, archive?
<nhandler> First, add a comment advocating and saying you will upload
<nhandler> Make the changes to the package, upload to the repositories, and archive the upload on REVU
<nhandler> Then, send a copy of the email you get saying the package was accepted to ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Also, look at the last section on the new motu wiki page
 * JontheEchidna has said wiki page bookmarked
<nhandler> I remember when I first became a MOTU...I had printed out that wiki page and was reading it in the hallway before school
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> hmm, now to elaborate on that long desc
<JontheEchidna> wait, this might depend on kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> for the weather dataengine
<nhandler> lex79: Did it work without kdeplasma-addons?
<JontheEchidna> the homepage says as much too
<JontheEchidna> I think this will warrant another upload to revu
<lex79> I don't try without kdeplasma-addons
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: There really is no need to upload again to REVU. What will that accomplish?
<lex79> plasmoid-weather depends on kdeplasma-addons?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I guess you're right. The wiki said that more than minor changes should be noted in the changelog but since this is an initial release...
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I'll take care of it
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: The only changes I normally include in the changelog for a new package are patches that I add, and a note if it had to be repacked
<JontheEchidna> lex79: how is this for a long description:
<JontheEchidna> This plasmoid shows the current temperature, as well as the weather forecast
<JontheEchidna>  for the next two days
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe that comma isn't necessary
<nhandler> How about "This plasmoid shows the temperature and weather forecast for the next two days
<JontheEchidna> This plasmoid shows the current temperature and weather conditions as well as
<JontheEchidna>  the weather forecast for the next two days
<JontheEchidna> eh, yours is better
<jcastro> JontheEchidna: congrats!
<jcastro> I thought you were a motu already
<JontheEchidna> heh :)
<jjesse> i think everyone thought that JontheEchidna was a motu already as well
 * JontheEchidna tests the plasmoid without kdeplasma-addons
<vorian> holy cow
<vorian> Contrats JontheEchidna :)
<JontheEchidna> thx
<vorian> upload anything fun yet?
<JontheEchidna> only 4 new upstream releases of plasmoids that incorporate your patches
<nhandler> He is also looking at some REVU packages
<JontheEchidna> ok, so the weather dataengine is in kdebase-workspace-bin now
<JontheEchidna> which also contains plasma, so we should be cool with that
<JontheEchidna> no changes needed in regards to that I think
<nhandler> vorian: In the mood for some editing?
<vorian> maybe
<vorian> :)
<nhandler> vorian: Lasat section on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/New
<nhandler> It is a little wordy
<vorian> yeah, easy
<vorian> "To make sure you don't really F things up, put 'donkey-kong' as your default dput location"
<JontheEchidna> debuild -S -sa -k<echidnaman@kubuntu.org>
<nhandler> vorian: I would also add the [donkey-kong] stanza, but I guess it really doesn't matter
<JontheEchidna> isn't working :(
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: The <>'s aren't needed
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i have my key set in devscripts
<JontheEchidna> doh
 * JontheEchidna facepalms
 * JontheEchidna uploads
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Remember to add a comment advocating the upload on REVU. Upload, archive, and forward the email
 * JontheEchidna notices how the svgs are many times bigger than the plasmoid itself
<vorian> i think items 1 and 6 could also be combined
<JontheEchidna> lex79: uploaded
<vorian> e-mail Riddell for stickers?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: thanks for your awesome plasmoid packaging work
<jjesse> vorian yes for kubuntu stickers
<vorian> awesome
<vorian> address and whatnot?
<nhandler> vorian: Just send him your mailing address and a subject of "STICKERS"
<jjesse> jr@kubuntu.org i think
<jjesse> shrug
<vorian> roger
<vorian> jjesse: close, but not quite
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: -k wants a keyid
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks too
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: my email worked too
<nhandler> ScottK: It also accepts an email address associated with the key
<ScottK> I did not know that.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> So I forward the acceptance email to the ubuntu-motu list?
<nhandler> Yes
<nhandler> ScottK: It is mentioned on that New MOTU wiki page I linked to earlier ;)
<ScottK> Which didn't exist two years ago ...
<JontheEchidna> forwarded
<a|wen> ScottK: did you find out anything about teacooker/jackd?
<vorian> heh, i've only used the trix in devscripts
<jjesse> nhandleryou have to remember that ScottK is the old man of the group
<nhandler> jjesse: I know that
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes.  It seemed just the same for me 4.1.3/4.1.4.
<vorian> nhandler is the youngen of the group
<ScottK> I just had to wait a bit for it to let go of the device
<JontheEchidna> lex79: I'll have to revu the runcommand plasmoid tomorrow (in my time zone)
<a|wen> ScottK: okay, so no regression eg. no blocker
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
<ScottK> a|wen: I'm inclined to say so.
<vorian> nn Mr MOTU
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What was your bug.
<JontheEchidna> uh
<ScottK> a|wen: JontheEchidna found another possible rejection...
<ScottK> I can look it up
<JontheEchidna> bug 322547
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322547 in kdeadmin "kpackage does not display anything" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322547
<ScottK> rejection/regression
<JontheEchidna> I sorta wish we didn't package it at all right about now
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it's ever worked well
<lex79> JontheEchidna: so, I mark fixed release this https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/296904 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296904 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasmoid-weatherforecast" [Wishlist,In progress]
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yes
<lex79> ok
<nhandler> Do needs-packaging bugs get closes when the package is uploaded? I can't remember
<JontheEchidna> nope^
<nhandler> s/closes/closed/
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Ok, I didn't think so. I just couldn't remember for sure
<JontheEchidna> probably because they aren't associated with a source package
<JontheEchidna> heh, I was about to say kpackage was universe material
<JontheEchidna> it is in universe :P
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: True, but from a technical point of view, there really is no reason that they couldn't be closed
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<a|wen> ScottK: hmm, doesn't sound good
<ScottK> a|wen: Agreed.
<ScottK> a|wen: My laptop install died.  It's last official act was to upload your kdepim fix.
<ScottK> Could you have a crack at this one?
 * ScottK needs to go find his CD for said laptop and reinstall...
<nhandler> Night everyone
<ScottK> Good night
<lex79> nhandler: night
<JontheEchidna> night here too
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll take a look later today
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.
<a|wen> uh oh, no commits to kdeadmin (except documentation)
<ScottK> Clearly it's his imagination then.
<a|wen> ScottK: kde bug 168577 maybe?
<ubottu> KDE bug 168577 in general "hangs after start at a stage "generating package information"" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168577
<a|wen> present in 4.1.0 through 4.1.4
<ScottK> Sounds like not a regression to me.
<ScottK> Found the CD, BTW.
 * a|wen connects the LP bug to the upstream bug
<a|wen> ScottK: does kpackage work in kde4.2 ?
<ScottK> No idea.
 * ScottK look for someone still awake that has 4.2...
 * a|wen has an 8 hour D/L (with -dbg packages) before he has 4.2
<a|wen> when any motu comes around, debdiff for cmus is ready in bug 320915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in libsdl "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<astromme> Hmm, this probably isn't good: kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/kabc_akonadi.so: undefined symbol: _ZN4KABC12ContactGroup8mimeTypeEv
<astromme> Any ideas? Jaunty with 4.2 release
<claydoh> astromme: not sure, but I don't think kdepim for jaunty has been rebuilt yet
<claydoh> there was a problem with libboost or some such
<astromme> claydoh: Would that point towards why the error is there?
<astromme> Out of curiosity, why didn't it prevent me from upgrading my other packages then? Wouldn't kdepim depend on the specific RC?
<claydoh> kdepim is still 4.196 or whatever
<claydoh> though......
<claydoh> somehow kmail is working now for me
<astromme> claydoh: I get the crash when I try and work with any of my dimap folders
<astromme> Inbox and such
<claydoh> kopete was the same error earlier too, but is fine now
<jjesse> kmail crashes for me only on my inbox
<claydoh> I was getting it simply clickin on any email
<astromme> I get it upon clicking a folder.
<claydoh> and kopete wouldn't start at all
<astromme> it'll sync the folders all fine and such, and I see my (22) for unread messages
<astromme> but when I try to view them, bam. =/
<astromme> Oh well, I guess I'll wait. Not fun for sure.
<claydoh> nope tbird and sylpheed don't cut it for me
<astromme> I wonder if the updated packages (whenever they come) will include an akonadi that doesn't depend on mysql-server-5.0 but instead can use 5.1 Then I can have Amarok2 and Kontact all happy again.
 * claydoh shovels snow, eats, shovels more snow and sleet
 * claydoh goes to bed so he can shovel more of it early in the morning
<ScottK> a|wen: Did the kdepim patch you found make 4.2.0, or was it post 4.2.0?
<ScottK> astromme: You probably don't want 5.1 for akonadi.
<ScottK> We are planning on staying with 5.0 for akonadi and 5.1 for amarok, but having them be co-installable.  They should be now.
<a|wen> ScottK: it made it to 4.2.0
<a|wen> ScottK: got in somewhere between rc1 and final
<knusperfrosch> erm how can i fix not translated strings in kde4.2(8.10)?
 * a|wen- hates when network breaks during upgrades ... is 80% on kde4.2 (and don't dare to do much while i'm in this state :/ )
<jussi01> a|wen: erm, if its just downloading still it shouldnt matter, no?
<knusperfrosch> using the dictionary plasmoid in 4.2 on 8.10 causes: "Could not find requeted component: dict"
<knusperfrosch> but i can query that enginge with plasmaengingeexplorer
<a|wen-> jussi01: when my connection goes it returns 302 ... aptitude jumps over and start installing what it can of the d/l'ed packages
 * stdin decides to step away from plasma
<Tm_T> nooooooo
<stdin> I managed to get the pastebin applet to post to paste.ubuntu.com, but it seems to only want to work in plasmoidviewer
<stdin> it's beginning to make by eyes itch
<Tm_T> stdin: #plasma (;)
<stdin> Tm_T: when I gather my strength, yes
<Tm_T> <3
<stdin> see, it does work sometimes http://paste.ubuntu.com/111194/
<smarter> Riddell: found any issue running 4.5?
<smarter> Tonio_: I just saw that you updated kepas package, nice! But could you please update it in the bzr branch too? :P
<Riddell> smarter: my computer kept freezing and first login was broken
<Riddell> seems better today.. so far
<smarter> rgreening updated the package?
<smarter> Riddell: and do you notice any change in performances?
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, so my email to ubuntu-motu failed last night :/
<ScottK> a|wen: Did you make it?
<ScottK> Riddell: pitti accepted a|wen's kdepim fix earlier today.  That's the only known regression we've got in 4.1.4.
<Riddell> ScottK: let me look
<ScottK> I just installed it....
<Riddell> he didn't let through my kdeutils upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: is akonadi known to be broken right now ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: some plugins have disapeared (no way to add ldap datas for example...)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and kmail seems crash everytime I wanna plug the akonadi resource...
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi the ldap plugin for akonadi was still there a couple of weeks ago...
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's caught up in the boost transition
<Riddell> don't think that should cause a problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: "boost" transition ? you mean ?
<Riddell> libboost1.34 -> libboost1.35
<Tonio_> ah...
<Tonio_> well I'll wait a bit then :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: wep still no go on latest nm
<Tonio_> another complete crash...... beta2 was a lot more stable for me...
<Tonio_> that happens quite often with kde
<Tonio_> the betas are stable, and then stability goes worse when the release comes out....
<nixternal> good morning!
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum.... worked out for me....
<Tonio_> rgreening: did you clean up all the connections and kwallet entries ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: there was a storage problem
<rgreening> Riddell: would a rebuild of kde against qt4.5 potentially make things work better for testing qt.4.5
<nixternal> last time I built kde 4.2 against qt4 4.5 it was pretty bad
<nixternal> has that all been fixed?
<rgreening> Tonio_: I never touched kwallet...
<Lure> Tonio_: no crashes here... plasma crash or what? It may be some applet that is not rebuilt
<rgreening> nixternal: I have qt4.5 in my ppa, and installed it against kde4.2 built against qt.4.4.3. It's not stable (kstartupnotify4 crashes and fails first login everytime)
<nixternal> ok, so that is still a problem
<Riddell> rgreening: unlikely, but 4.5 final should be out soon
<Tonio_> Lure: typed "exit" in a konsole
<Tonio_> Lure: closed kontact...
<nixternal> ya, I saw that as well about a month ago
<Lure> Tonio_: and the app crashes or something else (kwin/plasma)?
<Tonio_> all kdm, I'm back to kdm
<Lure> Tonio_: wau, that sounds bad... any stuff in .xsession-errors?
<Tonio_> happens to me at least once a day right now
<rgreening> Riddell: I was thinking rebuilding kde against qt4.5 may expose missing or changed bits (i.e. failed builds)
<Tonio_> Lure: nothing about X no ;) I'm still investigating
<Lure> Tonio_: .xsession-errors is not just about X
<Lure> Tonio_: it catches output of kinit, kded
 * Lure hopes that this crashes do not start on his jaunty...
<Tonio_> rgreening: you should clean you kwallet from networkmanager entries
<rgreening> Tonio_: ok, I'll try that later tonight
<rgreening> Tonio_: when I have acces to wirless again
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: just clean everything
<Tonio_> reboot and test
<Tonio_> Lure: I know, but I mean there was nothing special in there
<rgreening> Tonio_: Now that I think of it, I'm pretty sure I tried from a guest account, and could not connect either
<Tonio_> rgreening: oki... sounds bad :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: since I know you also work on koffice package, I uploaded a fixed one yesterday to avoid file conflict with kde-icons-oxygen...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's my only change, and it now ftbfs, here is the issue
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.com/m483fba2d
<Tonio_> apachelogger: looks like it just doesn't like 4.2...
<stdin> hmm, does adept do dist upgrades? (--dist-upgrade)
<stdin> or do we use something else?
<devfil> Riddell: what version of qt will be included in jaunty?
<Riddell> dunno
<devfil> Riddell: are chance to have qt 4.4.5 in jaunty?
<rgreening> 4.5.0 devfil
<rgreening> 4.4.5 doesnt exist :)
<devfil> yes, 4.5.0
<rgreening> devfil: want ot help test it?
<Riddell> sure, if it works without notable problems
<freeflying> Riddell: how about the licese issue?
<rgreening> devfil: I have a qt4.5 build in my PPA. KDE4.2 still seems ot have issue with it. Need help tracking down the culprit...
<devfil> Riddell: in the ubuntu italian mailing list some users are asking for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/237672 . It's not a good idea to work on that package if qt 4.5 will be included
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237672 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] qgtkstyle" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Riddell> freeflying: what licence issue?
<freeflying> I've tried qt-4.5 + kde 4.3 svn. it works without noteable issues
<Riddell> devfil: best wait for that until we decide if 4.5 is going in
<devfil> Riddell: ok
<freeflying> Riddell: nothing, I forgot something :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: why did you need to forward that plasmoid-runcommand e-mail to ubuntu-motu?
<ScottK> Riddell: We do that for all New packages.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I got it working btw, all I needed was a resend
<Riddell> ScottK: why's that?
<ScottK> To let everyone know when new packages enter the archive.
<Riddell> surely you just comment on revu
<ScottK> Not everyone looks at REVU.
<a|wen> ScottK: as far as i can tell 4.1.4 does look to run pretty good :) ... haven't had any problems
<ScottK> a|wen: Seems so here too.
<ScottK> Would you please comment in the bugs.
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll do that
<vorian> 
<vorian> pfft
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.
 * ScottK gets a towel and wipes off vorian's spittle.
<vorian> hehe
<Lure> ScottK: can you offer some core-dev powers for sposored upload of kdeedu?
 * Lure will learn all core-dev names today ;-)
<ScottK> Lure: Perhaps in an hour or two.
<ScottK> If Riddell doesn't get to it first.
<Lure> ScottK: it is in bug 322278 (otherwise in BZR)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322278 in kdeedu "libmarble4 needs to include plugins " [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322278
<ScottK> Lure: Yes, I saw them discussing it in #debian-qt-kde.
<Riddell> well, that seems to work http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/s-c-p-k.png
<Riddell> Arby, JontheEchidna: what doesn't work about s-c-p-k in system settings?
<JontheEchidna> Arby: trying to open the add new printer dialog crashes python, scpk and systemsettings
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ah, threads
<JontheEchidna> same deal with jockey-kcm, it dies whenever it tries to access info over dbus
<JontheEchidna> the crash has the same backtrace too
<devfil> Riddell:   kdelibs5-dev: Depends: automoc (>= 1.0~svn834416) but it is not going to be installed
<devfil>                 Depends: libqt4-dev (>= 4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<devfil>                 Depends: libplasma-dev (= 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<devfil>                 Depends: libqt4-opengl-dev but it is not going to be installed
<devfil>   kdemultimedia-dev: Depends: kdebase-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.0.73) but it is not going to be installed
<devfil> on ia64
<Riddell> ia64??
<devfil> (and other)
<devfil> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21773344/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-ia64.audex_0.62b-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<devfil> also on sparc, powerpc, lpia
<a|wen> ScottK: commented on the SRU's
<a|wen> ScottK: and the problem with kpackage is no more in kde4.2 - marked fix released
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> devfil: Look at the kernel version requirements for libdrm-dev and then the kernel for ia64.
<ScottK> Someone either needs to figure out how to make libdrm-dev live with the older kernels on those archs or update the kernels.
<Riddell> _Sime: any thoughts on using threads within pykde kcontrol modules?  http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/pykcm.py
<Riddell> Lure: I've uploaded kdeedu
<Lure> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> Lure: hmm, but it's missing the Replaces:
<Lure> Riddell: because of overwrites? it worked here...
<Lure> but I did upgrade all *marble* packages at once with dpkg -i...
<Riddell> yeah, it needs the replaces for most upgrades
<Riddell> I'll add that
<Tonio_> devfil: thanks for the fix on audex. "i" left out is a very "vim" issue :)
<devfil> Tonio_: say thanks to gaspa
<Tonio_> devfil: :)
<Tonio_> devfil: did you try to retry the build ?
<devfil> Tonio_: nope
<Tonio_> devfil: unfortunatelly I can't outside of the amd64 and i386 context...
<Tonio_> locally I mean, on a diagnostic purpose
<Riddell> _Sime: why is kcmodule_example/ in tools? shouldn't it be in examples?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Until the ports kernels are updated, there's really no point in worrying about them.
<Tonio_> ScottK ok
<ScottK> Tonio_: See the discussion in #ubuntu-devel for details.
<a|wen> if anybody has some spare time, I have 3 debdiff's that needs a review on bug 320915 - zapping, xsidplay, cmus
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in libsdl "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<ScottK> Riddell: My xorg-server rebuild where I dropped the Redhat hack has gotten thumbs up from people using both Intel and Nvidia.  I've tried it with 4.1.3 and 4.1.4 (both Intel).  I'd like to push it to the regular Kubuntu PPA, so people upgrading to 4.2 get it too.  Thoughts?
<ScottK> a|wen: You might also try #ubuntu-motu (explain the goal, etc) so that when you apply for MOTU more of them know who you are.
 * ScottK did see you active there earlier and applauds that.
<a|wen> ScottK: do you want to have that xorg-server tested agains an ati card?
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes.  Please (in my ppa ~kitterman)
<Riddell> ScottK: so long as you monitor report and pull it if there's any problems
<jussi01> anyone can tell me where the latest version of kpackagekit can be found for testing with?
<a|wen> ScottK: what should i look out for?
<jussi01> Lure: did you break digikam?
<jussi01> it just crashed on start for me...
<Lure> jussi01: install marble
<Lure> jussi01: it is packaging issue
<jussi01> Lure: again?
<Lure> jussi01: yes, different one
 * jussi01 thought we debugged and fixed this last time..
<Lure> jussi01: plugins needs to be shipped with libmarble4 instead of marble
<jussi01> Lure: sudo apt-get install marble ?
<Lure> jussi01: yes
<ScottK> a|wen: It should be more responsive and not have the momentary video garbage when opening new windows.  Any performance regressions would be of interest.
<jussi01> Lure: ok, fixed. thanks
<Lure> jussi01: great
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll wait for a|wen's test on ati.
<Riddell> Arby: tsk, you use tabs!
<Tm_T> Riddell: what's wrong with tabs?
<Riddell> they are inferior to spaces
<Riddell> they never match up
<Riddell> Qt designer has changed back to a single window UI in 4.5
<stdin> I noticed that too
<rgreening> Riddell: I think I found a packaging problem with my 4.5 build of qt.
<rgreening> Riddell: I have to check, but I think I mayhave some incorrect replaces/conflicts in there.
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll review again and update. It may resolve some of our issues.
<Riddell> Arby: do you know why the Apply button doesn't appear on the server settings page?
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's why everyone should use tabs (;)
<a|wen> anybody want to party like it was 1999! :P ... http://mschlander.wordpress.com/2009/01/29/is-kde-42-too-shiny/
<Tm_T> too shiny?
<Tm_T> a|wen: is this post rant?
<a|wen> Tm_T: i'm pretty sure it is made out of pure humoristic sense :)
<jussi01> a|wen: hahahah
<a|wen> you wouldn't think it was possible :)
<Tm_T> a|wen: ah, anyway, complaining about shinyness of KDE is like whining about your own choices, it's all configurable anyway
<a|wen> it is
<a|wen> Tm_T: he is an opensuse devel so it is not a personal rant (i hope :P )
<Tm_T> a|wen: aye, I asked before I looked it
<rgreening> kdelibs5-dbg: Depends: kdelibs5 (= 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.2.0c-0ubuntu1~ppa1 is to be installed
 * Tm_T is in middle of broken xine packages
<rgreening> looks like a small issue in the package
 * a|wen is looking for old (+15 years) music files
<Tm_T> a|wen: what format you like them to be?
<a|wen> Tm_T: any one of the 81 formats xmp understands
<Tm_T> a|wen: and file itself must be that old or the contents of file?
<a|wen> Tm_T: just the file format is important ... for testing xmp
<Tm_T> aye, mp2 then...
<Tm_T> bah, on the other pc
<smarter> [14:04:15] <smarter> Tonio_: I just saw that you updated kepas package, nice! But could you please update it in the bzr branch too? :P
<a|wen> Tm_T: mp2 is too new (not supported)
<Arby> Riddell: no I don't know why the apply button doesn't appear off the top of my head
<Tm_T> a|wen: hmm, interesting
<Arby> and tabs Vs spaces. meh
<Arby> I used whatever kate was set up to at the time :)
<a|wen> Tm_T: NP2 is the closest i think ;)
<a|wen> oh... got a page i think (after looong time of google searching)
<smarter> also, can anyone tell me what was discussed at yesterday's meeting?
<a|wen> yay, xmp plays the file :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's certainly in our power to not use rosetta language packs until they are fixed
<ScottK> True.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it's not like our apps get translated anyway :S
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> seriously
<apachelogger> I have the impression rosetta is just there to break KDE's translations
<ScottK> I notice that with this latest release, rosetta has gained an ability to export changes.
<apachelogger> I don't see any single piece of translated kubuntu stuff
<a|wen> apachelogger: do we still have translational problems?
<apachelogger> a|wen: gotta get updated packages first
<apachelogger> if I am not mistaken the current ones are from october
<lex79> apachelogger: will be there qt 4.4.5 in final release?
<apachelogger> lex79: if they release it soonish
<apachelogger> which doesn't look likely
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hold on!
 * apachelogger is on vacation :P
<apachelogger> => -offtopic
<Riddell> apachelogger: it has been release, just not publicly
<lex79> apachelogger: you are in vacation ever :P
<a|wen> it sounds like we should definitely keep an eye on the translations
<rgreening> lex79: if oyu want ot help debug problems and test, there is a qt4.5.0 packge in my PPA
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, neato
<ScottK> apachelogger: I saw mention of a new language pack export for Intrepid this week or next.
 * apachelogger is on jaunty!
<apachelogger> and still got oct packages
<lex79> rgreening: thanks
<rgreening> lex79: http://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening
<Nightrose> apachelogger: about to reinstall the eeepc - does your judgement from a few days ago still hold?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Nightrose: improved thogh
<apachelogger> at least on intel
<Nightrose> improved to usable or not? ;-)
<a|wen> xmp without arts-support build and tested ... and debdiff uploaded
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, I was thinking about splitting the meeting into council meetings and dev meetings ... latter being for general development discussion (like that arts removal stuff) and maybe done on regular basis (2 week cycle?) ... former for large impact stuff like should we replace amarok with banshee on the CD
<smarter> apachelogger: what came up at last meeting?
 * smarter passed out before it started :p
<apachelogger> Riddell: could greatly decrease overall meeting time and doesn't force people who are barely interested with the awfulness of development to listen to us playing buzzword bingo ;-)
<Nightrose> oh screw it i am going to install jaunty - i can always install intrepid later if it doesn't work out
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that's the spirit
<apachelogger> Nightrose: but remember
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> install in german
<Nightrose> :( nononono
<Nightrose> it's horrible
<apachelogger> tell me about it
<Nightrose> i want an english system
<rgreening> Nightrose: nein
<Nightrose> :/
<rgreening> niet
 * apachelogger is using it for almost a month now
<rgreening> :)
 * Nightrose feels your pain
 * smarter feels a bit ignored...
<rgreening> I have a mind to install in portuguese
<ScottK> Riddell: I saw that Rosetta has grown the ability to export translation changes to send back upstream, but they will be BSD license.  In the unlikely event that this produces something useful for KDE, will the license be a problem?
 * Nightrose hugs smarter
<rgreening> o/ smarter :P
 * ScottK pat, pats smarter on the head.
<smarter> :P
<smarter> now that I got your attention, could someone resume me what happend at latest meeting?
 * smarter hugs back Nightrose :)
<Nightrose> does someone have a link to jaunty images handy?
 * Nightrose searches
<Riddell> ScottK: no that's fine, it's compatible with KDE's licence
<Xand3r> hey ho,i sistalled kde4.2 and wihle it istalled it dstroyed the old and the new kde, now i am back with kde4.1.4, but now not everything works
<Xand3r> amarok cant play musik
<Xand3r> dragonplayer dont plays videos
<smarter> Xand3r: check phonon config (systemsettings->sound/multimedia/phonon/something like that
<Xand3r> global shurtcuts dont work
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I thought everything in KDE has to have a GPL license.  Does it just get relicensed then?
<Riddell> Nightrose: cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu
<rgreening> smarter: I was late and missed .. so apachelogger can prob update (or tell you to review the irclogs for ubuntu-meeting)
<Nightrose> thx Riddell
<JontheEchidna> smarter: stickers, kpackagekit, and elves
<JontheEchidna> well, no elves
 * JontheEchidna was in and out of the meeting
<Riddell> ScottK: no BSD is fine in KDE, see 3 and 5 http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Xand3r> smarter: ha, here are no soundcards listed
<a|wen> smarter: look at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<apachelogger> rgreening: I am on vacation and ain't updating no one
<a|wen> smarter: kpackagekit, go! quassel, go! knights+nateon, dead! s-c-p-k, jr helps out! digikam/kipi, we'll try to get room! kget/ktorrent, kget should not be a replacement for ktorrent! tabs, yay! stickers, yay!
<a|wen> smarter: that was the very compressed version :)
 * JontheEchidna golf claps
 * ScottK would really like to have a Jaunty+1 feature goal "No half baked crack that we're including because we know it will eventually be good."
<rgreening> can someone kik apachelogger from channel to ensure he does no work as he's on vacation :P haha
<rgreening> j/k
<ScottK> vorian could.
<DaSkreech> Hallo all
<rgreening> o/
<ScottK> Hello DaSkreech.
 * DaSkreech hands rickspencer3 a mug of something hot and spiced
 * DaSkreech gets apachelogger sweet biscuits
 * ScottK gives DaSkreech a whack on the head for to much sucking up to management.
<apachelogger> apachelogger(tm) sweet biscuits!
<smarter> a|wen: that doesn't tell me what was decided :p
<rgreening> smarter: yay = approved
<DaSkreech> ScottK:  I'm not sucking up :) I'm glad he's here
<rgreening> hah
<apachelogger> smarter: I shall become king of kubuntu island
<apachelogger> smarter: that is about everything I can remember
<smarter> a|wen: thanks :) what was that sticker thing exactly?
<ScottK> ;-)
<a|wen> smarter: go = approved (but needs improvement)
<a|wen> smarter: and no decision on kget really
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ok forget the nice jaunty idea - the repository i need for kernel and stuff for the eeepc doesn't offer jaunty yet
 * smarter is not particularly fan of kget
<Nightrose> intrepid it is
<smarter> but /me is a fan of ktorrent :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: why would you need a special kernel?
<apachelogger> smarter: the main idea is to have a download manager in general
<DaSkreech> Tonio_: You need to show me how to get kget to work
<Nightrose> apachelogger: to get wireless working and so on http://www.array.org/ubuntu/index.html
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I would find it weird if stock jaunty doesn't work without 3rd party packages :P
<a|wen> smarter: kget will not replace ktorrent there was some sorf of consensus about
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmm well hardy and intrepid don't
<apachelogger> hardy = old
<apachelogger> intrepid = not so old, but old
<Nightrose> hehe
<smarter> Nightrose: ath5k works nicely on my EEE
<smarter> on 8.10
<smarter> not sure if it's related with the custom kernel but I don't think so
<smarter> and jaunty probably has a recent enough version of ath5k
<Nightrose> ok I'll give it a try then
<smarter> apachelogger: same for 4.1, 4.2? :P
<ScottK> ath5k was paricularly broken on Intrepid.
<ScottK> It's better with the kernel backports modules package (don't recall the exact name).
 * smarter should try compat-wireless to see if it works better for him
<apachelogger> kubotu: join #kubuntu-offtopic
<apachelogger> Nightrose: uno?
<rgreening> Riddell: I think there is a threading issue with Qt4.5 and KDE4.2.. still debuggin though...
<apachelogger> rgreening: I thought they squased all core KDE issues
<Nightrose> apachelogger: no time sorry :(
<rgreening> apachelogger: well, I get segfaults running kreadconfig with kde4.2 and qt4.5
<apachelogger> Nightrose: :(
<apachelogger> rgreening: maybe you need to rebuild
<rgreening> apachelogger: same with kstartupnotify4 (though it runs on second attempt)
<Riddell> rgreening: I wouldn't spend too much time on that, best to wait until Qt 4.5 final is out
<rgreening> apachelogger: I was thinking rebuilding kde4.2 may help
<rgreening> apachelogger: is that what you meant?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> so
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm not sure it's a qt issue. It could be kde needs a rebuild as apachelogger indicates.
<Riddell> it's not a linking issue
<apachelogger> who is up for a round of uno now that jussi01 got lost?
<rgreening> uno is awesome
<rgreening> hah
<smarter> Riddell: so I've to send you a mail to get stickers? :) (quickly looking at the log atm)
<smarter> rgreening: tries with a recent qt snapshot maybe?
<smarter> beta is quiet old I think
<rgreening> smarter: I gues I could get a svn copy and work from it...
<smarter> except they don't use svn :P
<smarter> their is daily snapshot on the website
<smarter> and soon we'll have a nice git repo (:
<rgreening> smarter: oh.. I'll have to look again. never saw it
<Riddell> smarter: yes
<smarter> Riddell: you know how much stickers we'll get?
<Riddell> smarter: a sheet I expect
<smarter> cool
<jussi01>  Riddell I want stickers"
<jussi01> !!
<rgreening> smarter: the snapshot dir is empty
<smarter> strange
<smarter> you're on the ftp?
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> ftp://ftp.silug.org/pub/qt/snapshots
<smarter> I don't think this is the main mirror
<rgreening> nm..
<rgreening> ya just found the main site
<rgreening> smarter: hmm... beta 111 meg snapshot is 57Meg
<Riddell> jussi01: then e-mail me your postal address with STICKERS in the title
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh, ok. which address?
<jussi01> ie. which email? any?
<smarter> jussi01: jriddell AT ubuntu DOT com
<jussi01> smarter: thanks
<jussi01> Riddell: sent :D
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I hope the current discussion about providing an option in Gnome to make ctrl-alt-backspace work properly doesn't spill over into KDE.  For KDE and it's perspective on options, I think exposing it to the user is clearly the right choice.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: Does Kubuntu have the same design ethic of minimizing user options to what is absolutely necessary, and also minimizing exposure to underlying infrastructure?
<ScottK> rickspencer3: No.
<ScottK> KDE is all about giving users choice to make the system work best for them.
<seele> rickspencer3: out design ethic is functional design, not universal usability
<seele> rickspencer3: we maximize for our identified target audiences and then try to make it accessible for those outside our target
<ScottK> As an added bonus, this was all discussed in depth at UDS and decided ...
<DaSkreech> ScottK: But is Kubuntu KDE? :-D
<Nightrose> yes
<seele> Kubuntu is a KDE distribution. We are not Ubuntu with KDE
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: That one question is almost the fundamental difference between users of Gnome and users of KDE
<DaSkreech> I know I'm just teasing :) rickspencer3 asked about Kubuntu and ScottK responded with KDE :)
<ScottK> +1 Nightrose.
<rgreening> heh
<DaSkreech> Why doesn't alt+ctrl+backspace work properly ?
<rickspencer3> So if you guys think it is a worthwhile option for Kubuntu users, then I think you should consider including it
<rgreening> DaSkreech: it does. it was disabled upstream
<rickspencer3> I however, feel that it is not useful to expose in a GUI
<seele> was this a discussion on a mailing list?
<rgreening> DaSkreech: install DonZap package to change the default option (or manually edit xorg.conf)
<DaSkreech> By upstream I guess you mean upstream Gnome and not upstream X ?
<seele> DaSkreech: X changed the default
 * DaSkreech hates X anyway
<seele> in their conf, correct?
<rickspencer3> At UDS the deciscion was taken to try to create a simple grid-like editor for xorg.conf. Unfortunately, it does not appear that the editor will be done in time for Jaunty. Perhaps in Jaunty universe though. The checkbox was a patch proposed to make up for this.
<seele> rickspencer3: didn't alberto commit a patch for the kde config dialog?
<ScottK> seele: Yes.
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: yes, this was disabled in upstream X, and yet there is an xorg.conf option to turn it back on
<rgreening> the package from alberto works great
<ScottK> rickspencer3: My recollection was we got promised a GUI way to reenable it.  The xorg.conf editor is way beyond that.
<DaSkreech> How do they propose to do an emergency restart of X ?
<rgreening> the package DontZap with the patch to the displayconfig in system settings is fine
<rickspencer3> seele: yes, he did one for Kubuntu and one for Ubuntu. However, their is some disagreement if this is appropriate for a GUI option in Ubuntu
<rgreening> +1 from me for the Kubuntu solution and where it is currently implemented
<ScottK> Yes
<seele> rickspencer3: right, so what does that have to do with *K*ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Anyone have a link to the X discussion/announcement about this?
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> seele: It doesn't and that was my point.
<Riddell> nobody has actually suggested anything different about Kubuntu as far as I see
<Riddell> ScottK was just pre-empting it
<ScottK> yes, exactly.
<seele> ok
<ScottK> Do what you want with Gnome, I think given it's general approach the discussion has some merits.
<ScottK> For KDE, I think we clearly want the option.
 * seele just had an hour and half of stats, brain is only now reforming into a solid state
<Bernardo> hi
<rgreening> o/
<rickspencer3> Riddell: yes, no one has mentioned Kubuntu in the discussion so far
<Bernardo> anyone else having problems with digikam (from the experimental ppa) and kde 4.2?
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Just wanted to make sure you had the sense from here if it goes that way.
<DaSkreech> OK it's something they have had for a while they just flipped it to on by default
<DaSkreech> I really don't understand what X.org is trying to accomplish
<DaSkreech> well I do I just don't get how they are doing it
<Nightrose> DaSkreech: prevent people from unwillingly killing their X?
<Nightrose> happened to me in early linux days
<Nightrose> very uncool
<Nightrose> but i am generally for an option for kubuntu
<Bernardo> let me guess, you're talking about the dontzap change?
<Nightrose> yes
<Bernardo> I'd rather have ctrl-alt-backspace enabled by default
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: yeah but they are going for configles X and bulletproof X and oing all of these changes in themain trunk while X gets flakier than ever
<Nightrose> DaSkreech: i am not for enableing it or disabeling it by default - don't care really as long as there is an option
<Nightrose> i want it enabled for me now
<Nightrose> but i know newbies might not like it
<DaSkreech> honestly I'd prefer a kill switch like Ctrl+M
<DaSkreech> The first time that you do it it interrupts the action and pops up a dialog telling you that you did this what it will do would you like to continue
<ScottK> Bernardo: A lot of people argued for it to be default.  We lost at UDS, so at least it will be easy to turn on.
 * Bernardo has a one year old that already walks. A way to disable shutdown when the power button is pressed would be much more important than disabling ctrl-alt-backspace
<Nightrose> hehe
<DaSkreech> That way it informs, it doesn't stop the "normal" flow and expectatons and once it's done you can choose never to see it again
<Bernardo> ScottK: in the ubuntu forums, the vote is very much in favor of keeping it enabled. I even joked it could be disabled for ubuntu and enabled for kubuntu...
<ScottK> DaSkreech: That was also discussed.  I think the conlusion was it added more complexity than the benefit was worth (technical complexit)
<ScottK> Bernardo: I very much agree, it's just already been decided and we don't have the resources to re-decide everything multiple times.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Well X is on a push to have all configs and so on be graphical (bad idea) so maybe they could be asked to look at it?
<ScottK> Disabling it was a concious decision on their part.
<Bernardo> I do hope they never disable xorg.conf overriding whatever auto detection is made
<Bernardo> it is the only way I can get X to display by hdmi on my tv instead of trying to use the vga output that is not connected
<DaSkreech> Bernardo: I think the mindest is that X should be able to start without a xorg.conf existing at all but whenever one exists then it will respect it
<DaSkreech> I still think it's a bad idea to have the main configuration to get X working within a working X but maybe they will make it bulletproof one day
<Bernardo> lets hope so. One of the reasons I prefer KDE over the nameless other is configurability. :)
<DaSkreech> Bernardo: OSX ?
<a|wen> ScottK: your xserver-xorg doesn't seem to break ati in general
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.  Notice any difference?
 * a|wen just found out that he can't even enable plasma
<smarter> ScottK: what's your xorg for?
<ScottK> smarter: Drop the Fedora optimization for compiz that causes all the momentary video garbage.
<a|wen> had to move my installation to an old laptop just before leaving home
<smarter> ScottK: ah that'd be cool
<smarter> people yell at Kubuntu saying we break KDE and stuff
<smarter> when most of the time it's crappy X patches :P
<ScottK> smarter: It's in my PPA (~kitterman) if you want to try it.
<smarter> ScottK: will probably do, not much free time right now(exams exams exams exams...)
<ScottK> Who is around that actually understands the myriad of PPAs we have and what they are for....
<ScottK> I'm trying to determine which one(s) to push the xorg fix to.
<Riddell> ScottK: kubuntu-experimental for KDE 4.2
 * smarter has been asking for a wiki page explaining what they're supposed to do for a long time :P
<smarter> ScottK: I guess kubuntu-experimental would be a good choice, unfortunately we advertised it as the repo to use for 4.2, so maybe we need a kubuntu-experimental-experimental
<smarter> :P
<a|wen> ScottK: kubuntu-experimental should be okay, as long at it is reasonably safe
<smarter> Riddell: but then people who just want 4.2 will have it, and it may provoke breakages
<a|wen> smarter: isn't kubuntu-members there for "misc tested/untested stuff"
<ScottK> I think it's reasonably safe.  All I did was drop one patch.
<ScottK> And it's one that upstream X won't merge.
<a|wen> and it has been tested by a few ppl now also
<ScottK> With Intel, Nvidia, and ATI.
<smarter> a|wen: I honestly have no idea :P
<smarter> I thought we didn't use it anymore, since people complained they received too much mail because of it
<smarter> anyway, I don't understand why the LP people decided to change the PPAs urls, it's impossible that everybody will update his sources.list
<a|wen> smarter: oh ... you are probably right
 * apachelogger votes for switching to OBS
<smarter> never tested it
<ScottK> OBS?
 * ScottK reminds apachelogger he is on vacation.
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> uno!
<apachelogger> ScottK: opensuse build service
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> No.  Please not that.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it doesn't eat uploads
<apachelogger> it is open source
<apachelogger> it doesn't change repo urls
<apachelogger> and until a few weeks ago it had as signed packages as launchpad did
<apachelogger> we learn: obs is the better choice at any rate
<smarter> how is the waiting time before build?
<apachelogger> + you can build the stuff locally and upload the bins IIRC
<ScottK> One package I'm upstream for I had to ask the guy that was putting it on OBS to exclude the Debian/Ubuntu builds because the .debs it was spitting out were complete crap.
<apachelogger> smarter: practically none
<apachelogger> + there servers appear to be faster
<apachelogger> + _live_ build log view
<apachelogger> + the gui is wirtten using rails
<smarter> LP has live build logs
<smarter> but only the last five lines or something
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> lp has one-per-minute-5-line-snapshot logs
<smarter> :P
<apachelogger> at OBS you get the complete log up to to right now
<apachelogger> + you can turn autorefresh on
<apachelogger> + you can turn autoscroll on
 * smarter accords two w00t points to obs
<smarter> or: obs++ obs++
<rgreening> smarter: sed -i 's/\/ubuntu /\/ppa\/ubuntu /g' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* /etc/apt/sources.list
<rgreening> actually, don't for sources.list (that would break)
<rgreening> I love sed
<apachelogger> rgreening: care to join us for uno?
<rgreening> apachelogger: sure, why not. where 2?
<rgreening> what app?
<apachelogger> rgreening: -offtopic
<rgreening> kubuntu-offtopic
<ScottK> Uploaded the revised xorg-server to kubuntu-experimental
<a|wen> ScottK: cool
 * vorian could what ScottK?
<ScottK> Kick apachelogger so he takes his vacation.
<vorian> true enough
<vorian> i still have no power, it could be a few more days
<ScottK> Kids are finally back at school here.
<ScottK> Two hour delay, but at least I have a partial day of blissful solititude.
<apachelogger> I am playing ze uno
<apachelogger> more vacation is not possible :P
<Riddell> do we have libmsn in a PPA for intrepid?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yes, experimental
<Riddell> ok, new libmsn is in jaunty
<Riddell> we should probably update experimental with it too
<_Sime> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> hi _Sime
<Riddell> _Sime: so, threads in pykde kcontrol modules, are we stuck?
<_Sime> is that that dbus problem again?
<Riddell> _Sime: no, although I'm told there's a separate issue with dbus which I havn't looked at
<_Sime> why do you need threads?
<Riddell> that's how the system-config-printer application works
<Riddell> it could probably be re-written not to, but would be easier not to have to
<_Sime> threads in a config program?!
<Riddell> run while it goes off making up its database of printer drivers, which takes some time
<Riddell> or searching for smb printers
<Riddell> stuff like that
<_Sime> I don't know what system-settings thinks about that. But if it works then good for you.
<_Sime> I don't have much experience there.
<_Sime> you could also have a look at the multiprocessing module in Python 2.6
<_Sime> it uses processes.
<_Sime> it might be safer.
<Riddell> well presumably system-settings doesn't think to highly of it, since it crashes :)
<rgreening> hah
<apachelogger> Nightrose: jussi01 cheated when he was dealer
<jussi01> hahah
<Nightrose> jussi01: !!!
<jussi01> Nightrose: I did not...
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * Nightrose blinks
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: kept stealing good cards
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<JontheEchidna> >.>
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: !!!
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
 * JontheEchidna runs
<Nightrose> hehe
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> the build turns out to the ninja packaging guys will do :)
<jussi01> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> I think for now.
<jussi01> ~list
<jussi01> meh
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> it was supposed to provide iPod support with Kopete and pokes at shlibs deps
<JontheEchidna> lokl
<JontheEchidna> *lol
<jussi01> hhaahhaha
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<JontheEchidna> Isn't Arby a Kubuntu member?
<JontheEchidna> he needs an IRC mask
 * apachelogger still has an amarok one :D
<rgreening> why does one need a cloak/mask?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> for the lulz
<rgreening> ok, so no real imp reason
<JontheEchidna> So plasmoid-network-manager got uploaded to ubuntu right?
<JontheEchidna> so I can archive what's in revu?
<rgreening> Tonio_ was working on that... so he'd be best to ask I guess
<JontheEchidna> well, it is in the archive, I just checked
<rgreening> so we should be good then (I guess)
<lex79> rgreening: kdm wont load with qt 4.5 :(
<DaSkreech> kubotu: excuse
<kubotu> Zombie processes detected, machine is haunted.
<DaSkreech> There you go that's why
<rgreening> lex79: tell me what happens exactly.
 * a|wen notes that you really find all sorts of funny missing dependencies when running X apps in a chroot
<rgreening> lex79: I had an issue with come applet causing plasma to crash (so I removed ~/.kde/share/config/plasm*) and then kstartupnotify4 would crash, but only on first attempt to login.
<lex79> rgreening: When kubuntu start , I don't see kdm, I see a blank screen, system switch me in tty1 and I must start kde with "startx" in tty1
<rgreening> s/come/some
<rgreening> lex79: thats a new one. try changing to the vesa video driver in xorg.conf temporarily.
<rgreening> and lex79, can you see if kdm or Xorg.0.log show anything that could lead to what causes the issue.
<rgreening> kdm.log
<rgreening> lex79: I
<lex79> hmm...but with startx kde start correctly
<lex79> with nvidia drivers
<rgreening> lex79: not sure, could be it starts with different options...
<lex79> ah
<rgreening> lex79: I am uploading a new snapshot later (probably an hour or so, once I verify it compiles). So, you can try that one.
<lex79> ok, I try later
<JontheEchidna> lex79: btw, I uploaded your other plasmoid this morning, and archived the windowlist plasmoid you accidentally uploaded :)
<rgreening> k. I'll msg here when uploaded...
<rgreening> l8r. going home...
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<lex79> I didn't see windowslist in LP :P
<DaSkreech> rickspencer3: You have a twitter or identica account ?
<rickspencer3> DaSkreech: nope
<DaSkreech> ok
 * earle waves to DaSkreech 
<earle> <-- identi.ca/hex :)
<DaSkreech> hi earle
<DaSkreech> ha ha :-D
<DaSkreech> Two guesses as to my identica :)
<earle> :P
<earle> I'm hex just about everywhere except freenode
<earle> grumble grumble
<seele> rickspencer3: might be a few minutes late getting home, i'm only leaving now
<seele> rickspencer3: i'll ping you
<DaSkreech> earle: :-)
<ScottK> lex79: New packages need archive admin review before they show up on LP.
 * a|wen will go to bed
 * ScottK will too, but probably not for about 8 hours
<a|wen> he
<a|wen> needs a break from the arts removal stuff now ;)
<lex79> ScottK now I know :)
<a|wen> it is progressing: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RemoveArts
<a|wen> night ppl
<DaSkreech> earle: good bug btw :-) Got nice results
<JontheEchidna> So what are we doing about basket?
<earle> DaSkreech: :)
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: 3basket-devel ?
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: #basket-devel ?
<seele> argh. not leaving yet
<rickspencer3> seele: no problems
<rickspencer3> good luck with the Baltimore -> DC traffic
<astromme> ScottK: Looks like they (amarok/akonadi) are co-installable now. I'm still getting the symbol lookup errors, but at least I have my amarok back =)
<ScottK> Great.  that was the intent.
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: Amarok 2.1 is ready when it is?
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> as always ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Haha:
<JontheEchidna> "It was found that chaining an irate, rabid badger to the mouse and keyboard was not properly handled by the operating system, and resulted in local denial of service. This bug applies to all versions of all operating systems tested."
<DaSkreech> they still haven't patched that IRB in the middle vunerabilty ?
<Nightrose> hmm just installed the latest daily jaunty
<Nightrose> plasma crashes immediately
<Nightrose> ideas?
<JontheEchidna> what architecture?
<Nightrose> x86
<Nightrose> 32 bit
<JontheEchidna> weird
<Nightrose> fresh install btw
<jussi01> distractions on in ##uno :D
<Nightrose> i have 120 updates already
<Nightrose> I'll install them and see
<astromme> Nightrose: Do we still have the "all plasma applets not rebuilt" issue of a week ago?
<Nightrose> idunno :)
<astromme>  /s/Do/Might/
<Nightrose> might be
<Nightrose> currently installing updates
<Nightrose> let's see
<astromme> I had to manually remove the quickaccess plasmoid upon installing 4.2 RC to prevent crashes
<ScottK> Why are you installing the RC and not 4.2.0?
<ScottK> Blogged on the Fedora/Compiz X nightmare: http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/01/bug_254468_momentary_video_gar.html
<astromme> A week ago, not now
<astromme> There was no 4.2.0 then =P. Well at least no packages
<astromme> ASSERT failure in fillAgentInstance: "Requests non-existing agent type", file /build/buildd/kdepimlibs-4.2.0/akonadi/agentmanager.cpp, line 236
<astromme> Wonderful, now I get the above when starting kmail.... different than the lookup error, but still a crash... gah
 * ScottK is off for awhile....
<astromme> Is Kontact/kdepim/kmail scheduled for a 4.2.0 rebuild? I'm still at 4.1.96
<astromme> And I'm guessing that's why I'm having the crash
<DaSkreech> jaunty ?
<astromme> DaSkreech: Yes, jaunty
<DaSkreech> ok
<astromme> DaSkreech: just finished with an aptitude full-upgrade as well, so I should have the newest packages
<Nightrose> ok update seems to fix plasma crash \o/
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: the folder view is too big on the small eeepc
<Nightrose> it pushes the notes widget out of the desktop
<JontheEchidna> notes needs to go bye-bye for jaunty
 * DaSkreech likes notes
<DaSkreech> I just found out I can drag text to the desktop and they auto become notes
<DaSkreech> That's quite handy
<ryanakca> jjesse: ping? Will you be available tomorrow to work on help.kubuntu.org?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is that blog post like you wanted when you said I should blog about the xserver Fedora/Compiz thing?
<seele> rickspencer3: pong.. i made it home in decent time
<ScottK> seele: It seems you never can tell what blog posts get lots of comments.  So far my last got one and I expect to get dumped on by the Compiz fanboys.
<seele> ScottK: yeah really. the internet is a strange place :)
<ScottK> seele: OTOH, reading Mackenzie Morgan's latest blog post it sounds  like she wants to be a KDE user.
<seele> ScottK: i think she might be at the party on friday, you'll have to convert her
<DexterF> ScottK: didn't know kub had a seperate devel chan. last time I checked didn't, but that's some time ago
<ScottK> Are you on Jaunty or Intrepid?
<DexterF> well ok, anyway. packages is there, packages.ub... says should be in there but I don't see it
<DexterF> intrepid
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Links for both blogs ?
<ScottK> http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2009/01/since-we-all-know-x-is-nowhere-near.html is Mackenzie's
<DexterF> aha! your search was in jaunty. I was starting to think I was too dumb to search... in intrepid there's no such file at all
<ScottK> Mine is http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/01/bug_254468_momentary_video_gar.html
<ScottK> DexterF: Do you have 4.1 or 4.2 installed?
<DexterF> ScottK: whatever comes woth 8.10
<DexterF> *with
<ScottK> That's 4.1
<DexterF> yup, checked
<DaSkreech> apparently releases really confuse people new to linux
<DaSkreech> having to explain that you can't get 4.2 on hardy takes a little getting through to some people
<DaSkreech> then explaining that Ibex doesn't come with 4.2 is another thing
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> Then people get mad at censorship of bad words when they learn that 4.2 isn't available for Hardy
<DexterF> DaSkreech: been around linux for 10 years now but I expect to have stable releases to have a certain functionality the way they are, that includes changing the desktop elements colors. something even windows can do ;)
<DaSkreech> Ibex wasn't really considered a stable release :-)
<DexterF> officially?
<DexterF> do tell people then
<DaSkreech> LTS +1 releases are normally more focused on trying out hairy stuff
<DexterF> that's what betas are for imo
<JontheEchidna> LTS != stable
 * ScottK needs to run off.
<DexterF> ScottK: been there?
<JontheEchidna> or rather, it just means security support for longer
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: no but it focuses on being more stable in the design plans
<DaSkreech> The +1 design plans are usually something along the lines of "do what you want as long as the monkeys stay out of the Punch bowl"
<DexterF> so ubuntu releases aren't meant to be stable at all or what.
<JontheEchidna> well, there's only so much control we have...
<JontheEchidna> Intrepid's fairly stable
<JontheEchidna> I never had more than a few crashes period after the final release
<DexterF> so 9.04 is gonna be a "usable" one?
<DaSkreech> DexterF: They are but a) there are things that maybe out of the control or canonical and b) sometimes you can err on the side of features or err on the side of stabilty
<jjesse> ryanakca: umm can it be next week?
<DaSkreech> The final releases are generally usable
<ScottK> I use KDE 4.1 every day and it's generally fine.
<DexterF> DaSkreech: it's open src... there shouldn't be much out of control here. see debian.
<DaSkreech> DexterF: Debian errs very much on the side of stabilty
<DaSkreech> and has quite a different release schedule
<ScottK> DexterF: We had to pick between a somewhat underfeatured 4.1 and an ancient 3.5.  We picked 4.1.
<ScottK> If you want 3.5 --> Lenny is that way.
<DaSkreech> You can see Ubuntu as two cycles a 2 year LTS cycle and a 6 month feature race cycle
<DexterF> ScottK: well, it's only a testing VM becuase I suspect the goons I support in private to move to kde4 sooner or later and I have to catch up. I seriously consider going to lenny, that "ancient" 3.5 does quite a job here
<ScottK> Well I have a 3.5 desktop too, so I understand.
<DexterF> don't know about how hairy it is beneath the hood but to call 4.1 "underfeatured" is an understatement
<DaSkreech> DexterF: No harm no foul :) but KDE 4.3 should be pretty compelling
<DexterF> I consider it beta
<ScottK> OTOH, 4.2 is pretty good I hear and we have unofficial packages for that.
<DaSkreech> KDE 4.2 is sating
<ScottK> DexterF: We could have leaned forward or back.  We chose forward.  Neither would have been an entirely happy situation.
<DexterF> ScottK: you could have gone for both: a kde3 and a kde4 edition
<DexterF> twice the effort, given
<DaSkreech> No resources for that
<ScottK> DexterF: Nope.  Not enough people.
<ScottK> Both would have ended up totally half assed.
<DaSkreech> If someone wants to come and do KDE3 then that would be the situation
<ScottK> We've had more than one person show up and say "I'll do KDE on Intrepid, it's not a big deal", but none have actually produced production quality packages yet.
 * ScottK really needs to go now.
<DaSkreech> Bye
<DexterF> gotta admit I never made packages in the scale of a desktop like kde
<DexterF> bye
<DaSkreech> And generally people blur the line between third first and 1.5 party packages
<DexterF> I.. don't get that sentence.
<DaSkreech> KDE provides a set of packages which are both frameworks and applications
<DaSkreech> Those are first party
<DaSkreech> They have an SVN in which lives a fair number of applications which are not maintained or released by KDE Krew
<DaSkreech> I call those 1.5 party not quite first but closer to a second party
<DaSkreech> Then you have applications that just build on the 1st party frameworks which are done independently by anyone who wants to do that
<DaSkreech> Those are third party
<DaSkreech> For almost all users they just see them all as KDE
<DexterF> indeed
<DaSkreech> So If you package all of KDE and you don't include say Krecipe or Kmymoney
<DaSkreech> People get irate
<dtchen> FWIW, the future really is 4.x, not 3.5
<DaSkreech> I don't think anyone other than SJVN is arguing that
<DexterF> the future. but how about the present.
<DaSkreech> Just is KDE 4 ready for right now
<dtchen> as a desktop distributor, you have to make the difficult choice of deciding if/when to break things
<DaSkreech> Remember when they forked Gnome after 2.0 cause it was so bad people who were using Gnome 1.4 couldn't live with it
<DexterF> that's how I came to kde...
<DaSkreech> No one wants Gnome 1.4 now but at the time It was pretty rough
<DaSkreech> KDE3 has lived long enough to get people over the hump I think KDE 4.2 is quite nice
<DaSkreech> KDE 4.3 is going to be very compelling
<DexterF> gnome 1.4 is technically outdated by far, but the design was a lot clearer and gnome2 was ridden with horrible design bugs, both technically and usability wise
<DaSkreech> Well they have Gnome 3 so we shall see what they do
<DaSkreech> however KDE 4.0 and 4.1 were certainly usable but by few
<DaSkreech> I think KDE 4.2 should be in general usable if you have some computer sense
<DexterF> and now I've been happy with kde3 for years and try 4.1  - and stumble over BS like not being able to change the taskbar color so I can read it easily.
<DexterF> ok, so ill give 4.2 a shot
<DexterF> packages ready somewhere?
<DaSkreech> topic in #kubuntu
<DexterF> ah
<DexterF> ok, I'll install and then come back bickering about that then ;)
<DaSkreech> Themes are nice I'm using Silicon now but Serindad looks really colourful
 * DaSkreech switches for a day or so to see how he likes it
<DexterF> while I'm here: anyone know if open vm tools work alright in 8.10? the vmware tools won't give me a Xserver, 7.4.2 is too new
<DaSkreech> DexterF: ping me in #kubuntu if you have issues
<DexterF> sure will
<ryanakca> jjesse: sure, I'm back at school next week and my free time will shrink dramatically tough. Can you tell me if the content will follow the same structure as help.ubuntu.com? If so, I can adapt their theme... if not, I'll have to wait.
<jjesse> ryanakca: yes it should follow the same structure as help.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> jjesse: splendid
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<jjesse> ryanakca:  no problem let me know if i can help, i'm more availabve via email
<ryanakca> jjesse: *nod*
<ryanakca> jjesse: I'm planning on finishing up the wiki theme in the morning, and then I'll be free to tackle help.k.o :)
<jjesse> ryanakca: cool, i'm excited for this to get done, we have to rely on nixternal for any build magic to get it over to you correctly
<DaSkreech> The hell? people want alt+ctrl+backspace gone and no way to turn it back on?
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Vote! Should google gadgets be installed by default?
<JontheEchidna> DaSkreech: can't!
<JontheEchidna> it didn't passthe main inclusion process
<DaSkreech> Oh :-(
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<DaSkreech> What did it fail?
<DaSkreech>  did it study hard enough?
<rgreening> o/ JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> \o
<rgreening> \o DaSkreech
<rgreening> et al :)
<DaSkreech> 0/
<DaSkreech> I have a big head
<rgreening> lol. I noticed
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: is it something that can't ever pass ?
<JontheEchidna> nah, it could eventually I suppose
<DaSkreech> can it be put in -experimental ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you bump up the priority of https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepimlibs/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu2/+build/851876 (amd64) a bit?  It's been pending the whole day and it's blocking much of the rest of KDE
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> thanks
<rgreening> ola Riddell.
<astromme> Would that start the builds to fix KMail and such in 4.2?
<Hobbsee> oh, darn it launchpad...
<Hobbsee> it now plans to start in 59 mins
<Riddell> astromme: that's the next step
<astromme> Riddell: Wonderful. I feel hopeless without my KMail
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-30
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ping, following up on the marketing idea we had ages ago, what would you say if we started a KDE4 program of the day (well, start with week and then increase the frequency)?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: or feature of the day.  it seems that kde.org covers the programs basics pretty well.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Not that many end users read the planet (or so I'm told), but it would surely help increase awareness of what we have to offer
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: *nod*. Along the lines of tip of the day as seen when an app is first run, or something else?
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hrm.  not sure.
 * Hobbsee hasn't read the tips of the day in ages.
 * Hobbsee has a kubuntu iso burnt now, though :)
<ryanakca> Good good, comming back to the light side? :)
<Hobbsee> perhaps
<Hobbsee> we'll see
<jjesse> don't... run from the dark side
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> 4.2 looks a lot nicer.
<Hobbsee> although using compiz with it sounds like a good idea.
<DaSkreech> What does compiz have that you need?
<Hobbsee> negate, for one
<Hobbsee> does kde support dragging and dropping of windows on the taskbar to reorder them yet?
<DaSkreech> Thats flipping the colours to negatizes I'm pretty sure kwin has that
<Hobbsee> everything else is replicated, i think
<DaSkreech> Yes
<Hobbsee> oh, good
<Hobbsee> \o/
<DexterF> canonical seriously needs to do something about the i18n
<Hobbsee> (both per-window negation and full negation
<DaSkreech> I don't know I've never used it but I recall a video with it
<Hobbsee> ahhh
 * Hobbsee --> out
<DexterF> DaSkreech: need to run. thanks for the help.
<DaSkreech> DexterF: Works reasonably now?
<DexterF> well, yes, kde itself works, got some issues that arose from transition, like: what on eart happened to xorg.conf
<DexterF> back in 1999 I pretty much wrote it manually now there's not even a thing I can do and the vm keeps starting in the wrong res
<astromme> Hobbsee: It's "Invert" in kwin config. First option under all effects. You can do per window and full desktop.
<DexterF> tho I gues that's rather an X thing. what is a kubuntu thing perhaps is that when I logout from KDE I get a black screen, kdm won't come back
<DexterF> and I can't find where to turn of system sounds and new themes aren't immediately applied. not at all to be precise. but I'll look into that tomorrow rather.
<DaSkreech> ok
<DexterF> bye
<jjesse-dell9> grumble computer isnt responding correctly
<jjesse-dell9> this sucks
<rgreening> heh
<jjesse-dell9> main laptop for work and once again i am away from home with disks
<rgreening> doh
<jjesse-dell9> stupid dell
<jjesse-dell9> :)
<jjesse-dell9> if i boot a live ubuntu cd can i run an fsck/repair of an ntfs partition?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> With limited results
<DaSkreech> 3/4 of the time it will mark a bunch of stuff as dirty and then get Windows to fix it on next boot
<jjesse-dell9> well thats better then whats happening now
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm gettting abn error that fsck.ntfs cannot be found
<jjesse-dell9> wow this tottally sucks
<DaSkreech> totally
<jjesse> wow application that should launch at startup just opened up, 15 minutes after boot on my main laptop, still won't reboot all the way
<jjesse> going to have to speend the ewwekend rebuilding :(
<DaSkreech> Oh wow that sucks
<jjesse> its the 2nd time in under two months, wonder if i can blame dell somehow for a replacement?
<ScottK> OK, so the xorg hack blog post didn't draw a lot of comments.
<ScottK> I guess I'm not being controversial enough.
<jjesse> because they didn't understand it?
<DaSkreech> You want vitrol ?
<ScottK> Maybe it's the whole CoC thing.  People are just sooooo nice around here.
<ScottK> I wanted more than two comments.
<ScottK> I heated discussion like I had with the Compiz upstream on IRC yesterday would have been nice.
<DaSkreech> Well also I think that people read packaging was uploaded by and gloss over in favour for new episodes of Lost pretty much instantly
<DaSkreech> They have never packaged something they know nobody who has packaged something and they never intend to befriend a packager
<DaSkreech> It's just not going to strike them much less mean enough to them to make any comments
 * a|wen wonders what the subject are?
<DaSkreech> One was X not having alt+ctrl+backspace
<DaSkreech> The other was Compiz hacks causing video garbage
<a|wen> oh
<a|wen> do we know what we do in kubuntu about ctrl+alt+backspace ? ... i know we will have an option for it, but what about defaults?
<ScottK> Default is off.  We have a gui to turn it back on.
<jjesse-dell9> where is the ppa for quassel?
<ScottK> Looks like Gnome will not have a GUI.
<ScottK> jjesse-dell9: Intrepid?
<jjesse-dell9> yes sir
<ScottK> jjesse-dell9: It's in mine, ~kitterman
<jjesse-dell9> is it ~scottk in lp
<jjesse-dell9> ah
<ScottK> No.  That's someone entirely different.
<jjesse-dell9> entirerly different
<a|wen> yeah, the gnome gui is sone, but will probably not be accepted
<jjesse-dell9> with the update in in the ppa for kde 4.2 kontact no longer crashes on my inbox
<jjesse-dell9> yay
<ScottK> Yeah.  My next attempt at controversy will be to poke fun at this.
<DaSkreech> People are arguing that it's bad to have alt+ctrl+backspace and it's bad to have a GUI to turn it on
<a|wen> jjesse-dell9: they finally got around to fix that bug (i was hit too)
<a|wen> but there does seem to be a point in alt+sysrq+k to be better ... we just need people to be used to that instead
 * a|wen has never hit ctrl+alt+backspace by accident, and i'm almost always on a laptop
<jjesse-dell9> ScottK: when i try to run quassel after installing from the launcher i get notified that "service '/usr/share/applications/quasse.desktop' is malfformatted
<ScottK> Crap.
<ScottK> Note that lack of an L there.
<ScottK> I assume you copied and pasted?
<ScottK> jjesse-dell9: ^^
<jjesse-dell9> hold on did i type it right
<jjesse-dell9> no i didnt type that right
<ScottK> Whew
<ScottK> OK.  KDE 4.1 or 4.2?
<jjesse-dell9> it is service /usr/share/applications/quassel.desktop is malformatted
<jjesse-dell9> 4.2 (thats what in the ppa correct?)
<jjesse-dell9> runs fine otherwise
<ScottK> Weird.  I don't even have the file.
 * ScottK looks at the package
<ScottK> Lost him ...
<ScottK> jjesse-dell9: It should be in /usr/share/applications/kde4/
<jjesse-dell9> ScottK: there is a file there
<ScottK> Dunno why you have the on in /usr/share/applications
<ScottK> Not sure how I just departed the channel either.
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm i dont have one there trying to figure it out
<DaSkreech> :-)
<jjesse-dell9> i'll look in the morning as it is bedtime
<ScottK> desktop-file-validate says it's fine.
 * ScottK doesn't know what to say.
<jjesse-dell9> hrm now it works fine
 * jjesse-dell9 beds
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Good night.
<a|wen> it is definately a long discussion on that vcs-import about dontzap
<stdin> ooh, qt 4.5 snapshot built in 1h 30min, debug build with demos + examples. icecc is my new bestest friend
<a|wen> that's good speed
<stdin> much better than I expected
 * a|wen had building take forever
<a|wen> s/had/has/
<stdin> it was only with 2 noes too, this laptop and a 5year old desktop :)
<stdin> (both single-core) with make -j5
<a|wen> uhh, not bad then
 * a|wen misses his dual-core laptop
<markey> hey guys, I need some advice on MP3 patenting with Kubuntu
<markey> if a commercial company were to use Kubuntu on their hardware
<markey> and they need MP3 support
<markey> preferrably with xinelib
<markey> what would they need to do to make it legal?
<stdin> markey: I guess purchase a license for the codec
<stdin> I think a company needs a license for it anyway, since they are selling it
<markey> ok I assumed so
<markey> but I would ne precise information
<markey> who should I contact?
<markey> I need the exact pricing, etc
<markey> everything
<markey> s/ne/need
<markey> do I have to talk to canonical, or to thompson, or who? :)
<stdin> canonical don't license it
<markey> so you're saying that this issue is between this company I represent and the MP3 patent holder?
<markey> canonical is involved in no way?
<markey> I thought they might be able to offer something
<markey> like SUSE does, iirc
<stdin> well, there are probably vendors that can sell licenses. rather than the patent holder
<markey> I see
<stdin> you can buy the Fluendo code pack from canonical's shop, but I don't see anything for commercial licenses
<markey> fluendo means gstreamer, which currently means crappy phonon backend
<markey> that's one problem
<markey> is why I prefer xinelib currently
<markey> until the gstreamer backend issues are solved
<markey> which may or may not be the case with KDE 4.2
<markey> I need 100% reliability
<markey> crappiness is not an option ;)
<stdin> we offer libxine1-ffmpeg, but we don't ship it by default. we get the application that wants to play the mp3 to ask the user if they want to install the codec (explaining the reasons we don't ship it by default) and then install it for them
<markey> yes, I know that
<stdin> so we don't do anything special with mp3 support, other than offer a semi-automatic way to get it
<stdin> (which is currently not working in kubuntu ;)
<markey> the company I represent would need to _ship_ a working MP3 solution on their hardware
<markey> with kubuntu
<markey> and Phonon
<markey> (all KDE based)
<serzholino> Hi! Can someone confirm https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179947 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 179947 in http "kio_http always pops up proxy auth dialog" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<stdin> then it'd be between the company and a vendor (ianal)
<markey> same here: inanal ;)
<markey> so I need an expert to talk to
<Tm_T> hi markey
<markey> hi
<jon_> Hi there. I'm having a problem that it seems others have. When I minimize windows after some use, they look somewhat "scrambed". A redraw problem of some kind. Is it specific to Intel or a more widespread problem?
<jon_> "scrambled" would make more sense I imagine.
<Hobbsee> astromme: sweet, thanks!
<mrvanes> Does anybody know why kde-pim packages still aren't up to 4.2.0 release in amd64?
<mrvanes> both crested and yellow are idle, and have no jobs in queue?
<Hobbsee> markey: I believe you're looking for http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=19&osCsid=afcd1ed3b1b70182b850e5767b366981
<Hobbsee> mrvanes: kdepimlibs?
<Hobbsee> mrvanes: and in which release?
<markey> Hobbsee: thanks, but as I explained above, Fluendo isn't currently an option for me
<markey> it might be, if Phonon-GStreamer is fixed
<markey> which has yet to be seen
<markey> the reports we get are horrible
<Hobbsee> markey: oh, that's a nuisance.  You could try contacting them, asking if they could provide other bits, too.
<markey> and I'm personally not a big fan of gstreamer, for one reason or another
<markey> but meh, if it works..
<markey> well if ;)
<Hobbsee> bah.  stdin mentioned what I said anyway.  I missed that, while reading
<Hobbsee> heh
<markey> np
<Nightrose> markey: talk to jcastro - he will be able to send you to the right person
<markey> ah ok, thanks :)
<mrvanes> Hobbsee: the complete kdepim suite is still at 4.1.96, except kdepim meta package
<mrvanes> Jaunty btw
<Hobbsee> oh, there we go.
 * Hobbsee has a look, now that enough info has been provided to start looking
<markey> "Jorge Fernando "Locomotora" Castro (Spanish: locomotive), (born August 18, 1967 in Caleta Olivia, Santa Cruz province) is an Argentine boxer and former Middleweight champion of the world, who is best known for his second defense of the title against John David Jackson in 1994."
<markey> ok, I guess that's another jorge ;)
<markey> found the right one
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<Hobbsee> mrvanes: which mirror are you using?
<mrvanes> nl
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> it's probably not resynced yet.
<Hobbsee> it'll come through, it's on the main archive now.
<mrvanes> Wow... but it's been a couple of _days_
<mrvanes> ok, thx for looking!
<Hobbsee> it was queued a couple of days ago
<Hobbsee> looks like amd64 had a massive backlog
<Hobbsee> it only finished building 2 hours ago
<mrvanes> heard THAT before on this channel ;)
<Hobbsee> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/4:4.2.0-0ubuntu3/+build/850290
<mrvanes> Ok... clear
<mrvanes> anyone using quassel?
<mrvanes> Never mind... found it...
<ScottK> If jon_ from about an hour and a half ago comes back and asks about the garbage on the screen, please point him at http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/01/bug_254468_momentary_video_gar.html
 * ScottK goes back to bed ...
<a|wen> uh, konqueror in kde4.2 actually beats firefox 3.0.5 in the acid3 test
<knusperfrosch> ScottK: is that why my background(=desktop+plasmoids on it)  won't get painted again unless i click on it? (happens for windows sometimes too, buttons get painted again as i focus them). or is this why icons in systray look like noise on the screen and are replaces with the real icon after a while?
<knusperfrosch> s/replaces/replaced/
<Riddell> Arby: ooh, look what I got working! http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/s-c-p-k2.png
<Arby> Riddell: woohoo :)
<Arby> I could never figure out how the gnoem version worked for that part
<Arby> *gnome
<knusperfrosch> btw: how can i make the print dialog remember the last settings?
<Riddell> Arby: well it does fancy things to create the GUI on the fly
<Arby> yeah, black magic :)
<Riddell> Arby: the Profiles page doesn't seem to exist in the Gnome version now, I guess I can just delete that tab
<Arby> fair enough
<Arby> Riddell: did you get anywhere with the thread wierdness in kcm?
<Arby> last I saw Sime suggested switching to processes rather than threads
<Riddell> Arby: indeed, I guess we'd need to get rid of the threads to get it into a kcm
<Arby> *shudder* that sounds quite hard
<Riddell> mm, yes
<Arby> I might have a play this weekend if I get time
<Arby> but we might have to postpone that to jaunty +1
<Riddell> Arby: it might turn out to be trivial for all I know, possibly it can just do whatever the thread does but we add a few QApplication.processEvents() around the place to keep the UI responsive
<Arby> on the plus side it's reassuring to know that it wasn't just me :)
<Arby> Riddell: I'll have a poke at it if you don't get there first
<Riddell> Arby: where should I put my branch?
<Riddell> in kubuntu-members?
<Arby> Riddell: is that the standalone version? if yes then k-members
<Riddell> yes
<Arby> I kept meaning to move mine and never did
<Arby> then at some point I guess we have to move it upstream
<Arby> Riddell: what's the best way to do that ^^?
<Arby> make small batches from bzr and commit those upstream
<Arby> *patches
<Arby> bzr diff -rX..Y blah
<Arby> etc
<Riddell> bzr push <new location>
<Arby> can bzr push to svn?
<Arby> didn't know that
<Riddell> not easily, it would probably involve using bzrsvn and starting with a bzr branch from svn
<Riddell> I'd just put it all into svn and point to the bzr branch for people who want the history
<apachelogger> who wants a cookie?
<Arby> me
<Arby> Riddell: fair enough
<Riddell> apachelogger: got any ginger cookies?
 * a|wen waves to apachelogger
<apachelogger> Riddell: nope :|
<Riddell> I can't work out how to delete a tab from a QTabWidget in qtdesigner
<apachelogger> a|wen: marble needs a TryExec
<apachelogger> patched + upstream
<apachelogger> now that libmarble depends on -data there is telling if the binary is really installed
<apachelogger> a|wen: marble.desktop that is
<Riddell> oh Arby, you need to learn to add layouts to your widgets :)
<apachelogger> <3 layouts
<apachelogger> I think that is one of the first things you learn in any Qt book :P
<a|wen> marble looks cool :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: not if the bin is not installed and that darn entry in my menu is suggesting it is
<a|wen> nope :P
<a|wen> uh, mplayer ftbfs during build... not good
<apachelogger> uninteresting :P
<apachelogger> a|wen: go fix marble
<apachelogger> hm
<a|wen> do we have it packaged?
<apachelogger> a|wen: kdeedu
<apachelogger> and fix it upstream for 4.3 and 4.2.1
<apachelogger> much more important actually
<Arby> Riddell: I know
<apachelogger> also ... can someone please tell these gnome rabbits that I don't care whether their X config allows turning ctrl+alt+bkspace off and that they shall pretty please stop flooding my inbox?
<Arby> I can never make the layouts behave how I want
 * a|wen has no upstream powers ... except filing a bug ;)
<apachelogger> a|wen: Riddell does
<Riddell> what's wrong with marble?
<apachelogger> Riddell: libmarble needs -data, -data contains marble.desktop, marble bin is in marble, making marble.desktop useless ... so marble.desktop needs a TryExec
<apachelogger> or the file needs to be moved to marble package ... but from my point of view any application desktop file should have a tryexec anyway
<a|wen> or both
<a|wen> don't we normally ship executables + related .desktop in same package?
<apachelogger> that depends on what you define as normal
<apachelogger> a|wen: talk to debian if they want to move the desktop file
<apachelogger> if so, all the better, but the file needs a tryexec
<a|wen> apachelogger: i'll look at it and commit to bzr later ... and try to talk to the debian people
 * a|wen goes to have dinner
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: why are you getting mail?
<JontheEchidna> prolly a mailing list I don't subscribe to
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You're not core-dev.  It's a bzr branch that every core-dev is getting.
<JontheEchidna> aaah
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: My last blog post links to the discussion.  See p.u.c.
<ScottK> p = planet
<JontheEchidna> well, I sorta take the same position as apachelogger, I dun care :P
<ScottK> The part I care about is the process issue.  We had an agreement at UDS, an approved spec, someone does the code, and then it's all overturned.
<rgreening> Tonio_: Still no go with wep wireless here. I've tried everything to make it work. only time it works is with knetworkmanager hanging around, and thats just due to dbus info
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Hmm, that is a bit concerning
 * a|wen has got cookies :)
<ScottK> We got kdelibs working without arts, right?
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah
<ScottK> There's someone over in #debian-qt-kde trying to do that and failing so far.  Dunno if it's be worthwhile to offer help.
<a|wen> the only question is how much we broke ... eg. basket needs libartskde
<ScottK> Right, well he's just on getting kdelibs to compile.
<a|wen> ScottK: you can see what apachelogger did ... it's one of the last uploads
<ScottK> I was rather hoping someone else would.
<ScottK> I've got a meeting here in a few minutes.
<a|wen> it's on the debian irc, right?
<ScottK> yeah.  OFTC
<a|wen> okay ... i've joined now
<a|wen> i'll keep an eye out if someone actually says anything
<rgreening> anyone know how to use app-install-data package? I'm trying to add app only view to kpackagekit and I believe it would use app-install-data for this.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: adept is probably a good reference
<rgreening> yeah, that's what I am looking at...
<JontheEchidna> packagedata.h and applicationswidget.h look interesting
<a|wen> apachelogger: regarding the marble issue ... why don't marble-data depend on marble? can marble-data be used by itself in any case?
<ScottK> Riddell: Release team meeting in 1 minute....
<Riddell> whee
<a|wen> apachelogger: and if we are going to add tryexec, we should do it for all of them ... seems pretty consistent
<a|wen> on my system 3 out of 82 files in the folder with marble.desktop has a tryexec :/
<ScottK> How's your sed?
<rgreening> sed is teh shiz
<rgreening> sed -i 's/[search]/[replace]/g' [filelist
<seele> did i see someone passing around cookies?
 * seele wants an almond cookie
 * a|wen only got chocolate and custard cream
<a|wen> tried looking for add flavours in the shop... but there wasn't any
<apachelogger> a|wen: there are more application desktop files in that package?
<a|wen> apachelogger: don't know about in that particular package ...
<apachelogger> a|wen: also: no -data package depends a binary package ... mostly because the relation all to any is invalid ;-)
<apachelogger> or lets say, not very wise
<apachelogger> a|wen: so, by all of them you meant all of KDE?
<a|wen> yeah... or what i have installed
<apachelogger> good fun with that :P
<apachelogger> a|wen: that also ough to be discussed on kde-devel for starts
<a|wen> many of the kde packages have same structure (eg. [program] and [program]-date) ... where [program] holds binary and [program]-data holds .desktop
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, I guess I'm ment to be giving a report
<ScottK> I'm not sure if the 'desktop' person is mean to report Kubuntu and you're there as a release person or not.
<apachelogger> a|wen: well, I think only debian based distros split out the data, so that is hardly a good reason to add tryexec everywhere :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> vacation! :P
<ScottK> In the past I've given Kubuntu reports when you weren't around.
<a|wen> apachelogger: seems as though they are meant not to be there ... so we + debian ought to add tryexec ourselves i think
<Pici> I know this isn't exactly directly related to this channel's topic, but perhaps one of you could prod someone to get bug 112673 fixed.  That page is in dire need of an update.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 112673 in ubuntu-website "What's Ubuntu? >> Kubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/112673
<apachelogger> a|wen: well, it does not hurt to have them there ... there is just no rationale that applies to non-debian distros or source installations, so adding it to all applications in KDE would be a rather pointless part
<apachelogger> a|wen: which is why I would just add it to those where it is necessary for us and debian, which is right now marble
<a|wen> apachelogger: okay ... and a few others just in kdeedu
<apachelogger> Pici: like why does that not just forward to kubuntu.org?
 * apachelogger finds it inefficient to maintain 2 versions, where our team only got direct access to one anyway
<apachelogger> a|wen: like?
<Pici> apachelogger: That would work too
<apachelogger> a|wen: marble is really only a problem because of libmarble
<apachelogger> a|wen: being able to install -data packages without bins is just fine most of the time ... but if a library depends on the -data package, or if the -data package contains desktop files for more than one binary there should at least be proper tryexec in place
<a|wen> apachelogger: ahh, i see your point
 * apachelogger just noticed that he didn't eat anything yet, which explains why he is cold
<apachelogger> Pici: care to add a comment about that?
<Pici> apachelogger: I'll type up something to that effect.
<rgreening> seele: I'm looking at kpackagekit right now. Do you have an idea on what you'd like to see?
<rgreening> seele: The left panel are module based (i.e. Software Management, Software Updates, Settings). I can probably make a new one called Add/Remove Programs... though I am unsure about this.
<apachelogger> Pici: thx
<rgreening> seele: Software Management is Add/Remove .. so maybe it needs to be tweaked...
<seele> rgreening: we can figure out the label, the important part is getting a page that has a list of applications instead of packages
<seele> rgreening: then there are a few tweaks to search, but i think the list of applications should come first
<ScottK> Riddell: What Kubuntu parts for the Dx stuff?
<Riddell> ScottK: no idea
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I didn't speak up in the release meeting because I'm not there as a Kubuntu person, but as motu-release, but this is most unwelcome news.
<rgreening> seele: ok. I'll see what I can cobble together. My C++ is a bit rusty, but the kpackagekit code seems very well written.
<Riddell> ScottK: having people develop for Kubuntu should be welcome news
<ScottK> Riddell: Having their crap notification stuff inserted in a way that totally bypasses the community is not.
<rgreening> seele: if you want to mock up a pic of the layout you'd like ot see, I'll make the code changes and a patch
<Riddell> we can hardy comment on it before we've seen it
<rickspencer3> ScottK: it is not going to "bypass" that community
<ScottK> rickspencer3: So far it has.
<seele> ScottK: no code has been committed to kubuntu
<ScottK> seele: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111734/ <-- Release team meeting.
<rickspencer3> I have to focus on the release meeting, so let's talk later
<rickspencer3> but seriously, no one is planning to force anyone to do anything
<ScottK> We can talk later.
<rgreening> hrmph...
<rgreening> I would think Riddell would be voice #1 for Kubuntu and would be involved with any of those discussions from the start so as to hae the community ear.
<a|wen> i would rather think that changing how notificaions work should be done upstream ...
<a|wen> if it is to be changed
<ScottK> a|wen: I agree.
<rgreening> I wonder if anyone looking at notifications is using >= KDE4.1.96.. the notifications are slick and have the unified drop box already (for ongoing things like downloads).
<a|wen> yeah, they are definitely nice in kde 4.2
<Riddell> the 4.2 notifications are surprisingly close to how they designed the Ubuntu Desktop stuff from an artistic view
<rgreening> yeah, so let's just say it works and move on :)
<rgreening> ScottK: so the Kvirc package seems to be ok.. working icons and all now (wasn't in first one I sent).
<ScottK> Excellent.
<rgreening> ScottK: are you able to test under Gnome (or know someone who can). to test the Gnome integration
<ScottK> If you want another Universe one, you might look at Krusader and see if we should update our snapshot of that.
<ScottK> rgreening: No Gnome here.
<ryanakca> Could someone look at bug 312880 please? I'm not sure what project I should change it to.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312880 in kubuntu-website "Problem in KDE 4.2 Beta 2 installation instructions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312880
<a|wen> apachelogger: after some grepping we need to look at adding tryexec to .desktop files marble-data and kdebase-{runtime,workspace}-data
<Riddell> ryanakca: seems invalid to me
<ScottK> ryanakca: I agree.  They've got some 3rd party stuff installed.
<rgreening> ScottK: I'll take a stab at Krusader
<ScottK> Should be easier than Kvirc.  It's already KDE4.
<rgreening> anyone got Gnome installed and can test Kvirc4.0.0 under Gnome for me?
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah, that was a learning experience. But a good one...
<ScottK> Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger ...
<rgreening> yup
 * rgreening is preparing a new upload of Qt 4.5 snapshot (as soon as I fix the build)
<rgreening> kubotu help twitter
<kubotu> twitter status [nick] => show nick's (or your) status, use 'twitter friends status [nick]' to also show the friends' timeline | twitter update [status] => updates your status on twitter | twitter identify [username] [password] => ties your nick to your twitter username and password | twitter actions [on|off] => enable/disable twitting of actions (/me does ...)
<rgreening> ~twitter actions off
<kubotu> okay
<DaSkreech> awww :-(
<rgreening> ~twitter identify rgreening
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help twitter'
<rgreening> ~twitter actions on
<kubotu> sure
 * rgreening is preparing a new upload of Qt 4.5 snapshot (as soon as I fix the build)
<rgreening> \o/
<apachelogger> a|wen: deps go against kdebase-runtime ...workspace has as similar state ... just trust me ... we only need it for marble.desktop :P
<rgreening> ScottK: seems a beta was released of Krusader
<a|wen> apachelogger: okay... i'll trust you then
<a|wen> :P
<ScottK> rgreening: The last svn I uploaded was a few commits past the beta.
<ScottK> Unless there was another one ...
<rgreening> Ah.. ya, just reading the changelog in the deb
<rgreening> ScottK: I'll check the commit
<rgreening> ScottK: newest is 8hrs old and at 6194 (18 commits)
<rgreening> lots of fixes in those commits.
 * rgreening goes off to update krusader package to latest SVN commit 6194
<ScottK> Excellent.
<rgreening> :P
<ryanakca> Riddell, ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> No problem.  Thanks for pointing it out.
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Is now a good time to chat then?
<rickspencer3> ScottK: yeah sure
<ScottK> rickspencer3: From my perspective as  community Kubuntu developer, I stil have zero idea of what Dx is considering.
<ScottK> There are no public specs written and we are less than 3 weeks from feature freeze.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: understood
<rickspencer3> however ...
<rgreening> Shouldn't the Kubuntu team be involved from the start?
 * ScottK would think.
 * ScottK is going to listen to the however though.
<rickspencer3> they discussed this with everyone at UDS
<rgreening> we do the heavy lifting and answer to the user base
<rickspencer3> and they published the design specs such that they had, in the form of movies
<rickspencer3> etc...
<rgreening> rickspencer3: I agree there was a discussion but not necessarily buyin nor any followup since
<rgreening> with us here
<rickspencer3> so first, I would ask that you default to an assumption of good intentions on everyone's part
<rgreening> I'll conceed that... but... we need a discussion (I would think) and soon.
<ScottK> rickspencer3: It's been almost two months since UDS with zero followup.
 * astromme is thrilled to have his KMail back in jaunty. No crashes!
<rickspencer3> There hasn't been *zero* follow up
<davidbarth> hey ScottK, we're not perfect, but we're trying hard to have something for kubuntu
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Aslo, as you saw in the last Kubuntu meeting, in Kubuntu specs are approved by the Kubuntu Council and so Canonical deciding to land something unilaterally is decidely out of process.
<ScottK> davidbarth: Do you know if you have anything Kubuntu wants?
<rickspencer3> hi davidbarth
<rgreening> o/ davidbarth
<rickspencer3> ScottK: I can assure you that no one thinks they can simply "land" something in Kubuntu
<davidbarth> ScottK: i'm not sure this is the right question to ask
<rgreening> Tonio_: knm still no luck with wep
<ScottK> davidbarth: Others may have a different view, but I'm pretty sure it is.
<davidbarth> ScottK: we have proposed a few new elements, and we're trying to see how that can work in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> If I install digikam it removes plasmoids and gwenview
<davidbarth> davidbarth: i listen to the feedback on the notifications
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Try digikam-kde4 if we have one?
<davidbarth> davidbarth: however, i'm a man of code, i shut up when i don't have some to show
<ScottK> I don't recall where we are on that.
<rickspencer3> hehe
<davidbarth> davidbarth: atm i don't have anything worth a build, so this is why you don't hear much about us
<ScottK> davidbarth: I'm a system engineer by trade, so I generally see design followed by implementation.
<davidbarth> davidbarth: at uds we discussed two things mainly
<davidbarth> the notifications
<davidbarth> and the message indicator
<rgreening> davidbarth: KDE 4.2 has both of these working in good order for Jaunty/Intrepid
<davidbarth> the message indicator is currently implemented as a g_object library with a D-Bus binding
<Riddell> rgreening: it really doesn't
<DaSkreech> Doesn't exist digikam is digikam now it seems
<davidbarth> ScottK: you can find good counter-argument, that's quite an easy rhetoric, i'm just telling you what i know
<ScottK> DaSkreech: It's still the KDE3 one then.
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... not sure what you mean there.
<davidbarth> davidbarth: and what i'm on is to make the d-bus calls to talk with this part
<ScottK> davidbarth: First, welcome.  I think we should have had this talk weeks ago.
<rgreening> working does not mean looks like the Gnome implementation
<rgreening> :P
<Riddell> rgreening: there's no message indicator, several apps don't use the notifications and there's no common standard between gnome and kde
<davidbarth> ScottK: ;)
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll conceed that
<ScottK> Riddell: But K(U)buntu going off on a tangent that's unacceptable upstream doesn't help that.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: Do you feel that davidbarth's team is not entitled to experiment with new ways of doing things?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: technically there is a common standard but no one uses it since it's pretty rubbish
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Not in a release, no.
<ScottK> davidbarth: For Notifications, what is it that you would want different from what Knotify does in 4.2?
<rgreening> experimentation is great , but needs to be presented
<rickspencer3> It seems that many projects that are notifications related have been started recently, and aren't upstream
<rgreening> as an option
<Riddell> ScottK: the things I listed all seem like they should be acceptable to upstream
<rgreening> I think there are two issues: 1) make Gnome KDE Knotify aware and 2) make KDE, Gnome notify aware. Anything beyond that is a fundamental shift to the Idelas of KDE/Kubuntu
<seele> rgreening: there is nothing wrong with the proposed message indicator, there is currently a plasmoid which attempts to do something similar
<seele> i think if the DX team wants to develop a plasmoid for Kubuntu to do what their indicator does for Ubuntu, that would be great
<ScottK> Riddell: I think that the idea that clicking on a notification doing something useful is bad and must be stopped is not.
<davidbarth> ScottK: so far I don't think we'll have enough consensus AND code for knotify for this release
<seele> and it's still configurable so if users dont like it they can remove teh plasmoid like anything else
<Riddell> rgreening: there's really no reason why everything woulkd be a fundamental shift
<rgreening> seele: I agree, as this is an option a user can have or not.
<ScottK> I think what seele is suggesting has merit.
<ScottK> If this is something optional that users can add if they choose to opt-in to the experiment.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's one aspect, you seem to be assuming from that one aspect that the whole project is a fail
<ScottK> Riddell: I think that aspect is very problematic.
<davidbarth> this is why i'm focusing on the message indicator
<rgreening> Riddell: I guess I was thinking about the idea that Gnome wants ot oversimplify the notifications and make them entirely transient
<ScottK> There is currently a bug in our Quassel package that keeps that from working and I'd hate to get stuck with it as a feature.
<ScottK> I do think the pushback has been about notifications.
<Riddell> rgreening: as I say, that's only one aspect
<rgreening> At any rate, this is something we should probably cooperate more openly on (i.e. have a discussion on the spec, what can be implemented and what should or should not be), etc).
<davidbarth> ScottK: bug #?
<ScottK> davidbarth: I guess I'm not sure I understand well enough what distinguished MI?
<DaSkreech> ScottK: That's why it's an experiment. It was stated up front this might now work If it's opt in for the users how bad can it be?
<ScottK> davidbarth: I didn't file a bug on it, I've been discussing it with upstream.
<ScottK> With KDE integration off, their QT4 build the notification feeback works.
<davidbarth> ScottK: the MI is made to quickly switch back to messaging applications for which notifications have recently been shown
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.  I understand that then.
<davidbarth> ScottK: as part of the discussions we had at UDS, it was clear that this use case was really important for users who are used to clicking on notifications
<rickspencer3> I think it will work very well for users
<ScottK> I think if there were a plasmoid that provided that feature that users would install it would be uncontroversial.
<rgreening> I don't think there's a fundamental disagreement on implementing this, only in the details and the communication and whether it's optional or not.
<ScottK> davidbarth: It's still, i think, a totally bad design to flash a notification at someone and then expect them not to click on it, but something else if the notificaiton is still present.
<rgreening> ScottK: agreed. It's about choice here
<davidbarth> ScottK: this is a complex topic, i think seele's documents that quite well
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I think the MI in addition to feedback via clicking on a notification is fine.  It's the instead of that I find flat out bizarre.
<rickspencer3> I think one important thing to keep in mind is that the notifications system must have the MI indicator ready at the same time, or the lack of actions will be bad
<rickspencer3> ScottK: I think it works well.
<DaSkreech> MI ?
<rickspencer3> The notion is that you never have to think about whether to click on a notification
<davidbarth> however, I have not read the latest messages, but i think there are different kind of notifications, and we propose a solution that is good for the ones that should not interrupt the user
<rickspencer3> either you can't, or you can go to the MI when you are ready to
<davidbarth> for notifications that are *meant*  to interrupt the user, i think the MI is a good solution
<rickspencer3> I think it is a strong and very user-centered design
<DaSkreech> MI ?
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: good point
<rickspencer3> MI = Messaging Indicator
<DaSkreech> OK
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Right, but I usually decide immediately if I'm going to deal with it.  If the notification is still there, I'm going to click on it.
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I still have to decide the same if it's in a notificaiton or in MI.
<rickspencer3> But in this way, users don't have to decide. A burden has been lifted
<davidbarth> but for the other cases, there are different (controversial, anyway, to-be-discussed) solutions that can improve the situation
<ScottK> Not at all.
<rgreening> burden? heh
<ScottK> The decision is still required.  You just move it.
<ScottK> rgreening: Gnome thinking IMO.
<davidbarth> as a normal user, i feel interrupted by the current notifications, but most of the time i don't like the interface that notification windows are offering me
<rgreening> delaying a decision makes it easier to not make one which can have negative results on performance
<ScottK> davidbarth: You've used KDE 4.2?
<davidbarth> that's personal taste, but i wouldn't try to work on that if i didn't feel it does solve a problem (not all, but still ;)
<davidbarth> ScottK: not regularly, why?
<ScottK> davidbarth: Then you're not liking a design you've never tried.
 * astromme likes the notifications in 4.2. All plasmaified goodness that's subtle and hideable
<ScottK> Notifications in 4.2 are radically different and improved from 4.1.
<rgreening> I think one needs ot work in the environment before deciding what needs to change in the environment. How can one suggest improvements without being intimately familiar in it.
<rickspencer3> I think there is value in offering their great work to KDE
<ScottK> If you're basing your opinion of notifications in KDE based on 4.1, I would encourage you to step back from your conclusions.
<rickspencer3> I would expect that we would all consider the work with open mind, based on it's merits
<rickspencer3> I think davidbarth was referring to notification system in general, and not necessarily based on a specific experience
<ScottK> rickspencer3: This is very difficult when work is done out of process away from the community.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: I think we need to get past that. That point has been made, and now we're discussing next steps.
<davidbarth> ScottK: i don't know, which notifications in particular would you like me to see? the ones used by the update-manager?
<rickspencer3> if we assume that everyone has good intentions and is working on behalf of the users we will be able to make a lot of progress in this discussion
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I agree, I just think we have some very fundamental differences about what is good for the users.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: right, and that is a very healthy discussion to have
<rickspencer3> One of the strengths of Linux, I think ...
<ScottK> I think KDE and Gnome have very different perspectives about usability and it shows here.
<rickspencer3> is that the code can decide a lot of those issues, as users adopt or reject options
<davidbarth> btw, i don't feel we're really that away from the community, we're too few to work on KDE yet and really busy coding
<astromme> davidbarth: Try Kopete notifications, solid (i.e. powermanager) notifications, file transfers, network connectivity.
<ScottK> davidbarth: IIRC this is the first time I've seen you here.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: Keep in mind this is a *Canonical* contribution to the Desktop ecosystem
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Certainly.
<rickspencer3> I think the work is very very strong and will end up more or less a standard
<rickspencer3> however, time will tell ... I'm keeping an open mind
<davidbarth> ScottK: yes, almost, sorry for that
<rickspencer3> but it's not a GNOME thing, or a KDE thing
<rgreening> davidbarth: If you have some time, I can walk you through some screenies of notifications in 4.2. However, I think you need to have a system to develop on using 4.2 to get a real feel for it. I am sure there can be improvements and the KDE upstream would be willing to accept sensible patches if it aligns with their goeas and help make things better for th euser.
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: didn't you guys just hire a quite talented KDE developer?
<ScottK> I think it is.  I think they each attract users that interact with their systems in a certain way?
<davidbarth> well, just to summarize (because i happen to have code drop to prepare for next week at the Berlin sprint... ;):
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: yes, but we have to wait for his notice period :-(
<rgreening> having a KDE guy on the team should help a lot.
<rickspencer3> still good news for Kubuntu (to have a guy on the inside ;) )
<davidbarth> i'm trying to hook the message indicator and remove the g* dependencies
<ScottK> rickspencer3: To the extent the work integrates well with the KDE way of doing things I agree.
<DaSkreech> \o/ Linux strengths
<rgreening> davidbarth: \o/ no g deps :)
<davidbarth> and then will move on with some kde patches if the first element is stable for the release
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Agreed.
<ScottK> davidbarth: The step in the middle is to get Kubuntu to agree to accept them.
 * apachelogger is wondering why libgst-ruby depends on gtk
<rgreening> davidbarth: I'd be willing to help test here. I am running Jaunty w/ kde4.2 and can test build any patches for you.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: I think by "release" he means in a PPA or such
<rgreening> in the interest of cooperation
 * apachelogger is also wondering why webkam 0.3 uses rubyqt and rubygst but not phonon
<DaSkreech> !info webkam
<ubottu> Package webkam does not exist in intrepid
<davidbarth> but i won't try to spoil the release with something bad or that is half way there
<a|wen> do we have a link to the notification spec somewhere?
<rgreening> o/ a|wen
<ScottK> a|wen: There is no spec.  Look at Mark Shuttleworth's blog.
<ScottK> That's all there is.
<davidbarth> i really want to have something to bring to the kubuntu release, and avoid having just a gnome only contribution
 * a|wen looks
<davidbarth> just wish me good luck, because there isn't much time left ;)
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: I think ScottK's point is that you may offer the code, but the Kubuntu community won't integrate it by default if they believe it is bad for their users
<rickspencer3> (at least that is my read)
<ScottK> Yes.
<rgreening> +1
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: kde-apps ... I don't feel like packaging it with gst though ... it is like stupid
<ScottK> That doesn't mean we won't have an open mind about it, but don't take that aspect as a given.
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: + I think if I touch gnome-ruby I will get even more launchpad spam mails about gnome branches I don't care a bit about :P
<ScottK> If whatever it is isn't acceptable to upstream KDE, then we will get stuck maintaining it (in addition to it being suitable for our users).
<DaSkreech> seele: Just occured to me can you make a plasmoid just for notifications?
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: yeah, i'd still like to have some significant kde contribution, even if it is not enabled by default
<rickspencer3> don't you carry other delta's between upstream and Kubuntu already?
<DaSkreech> \o/ collaboration
<ScottK> davidbarth: I'd also like to see a commitment from Dx to either maintain the changes or get them upstream.
<rickspencer3> davidbarth: agreed
<davidbarth> ScottK: i was in touch with aseigo at UDS, but i won't get back to him before i have some code that runs
<seele> DaSkreech: you can make a plasmoid for anything
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Certainly, but we try to minimize them.
<ScottK> davidbarth: I assume you saw the blog post he did about it?
<seele> rickspencer3: those delta's are probably because of me.  notably kickoff
<rickspencer3> I propose that we let David see if he can get anything ready to even try, and then reconvene the discussion when he has some code
<davidbarth> ScottK: what was discussed is to see that on the FD.o list with the galago developer, but then the MI thing has been swapped as the 1st priority (for good reasons)
<davidbarth> ScottK: sure i did
<ScottK> rickspencer3: That's fine.  I'm glad we are finally at least communicating.
<davidbarth> rickspencer3: ;) code, that's the keyword!
<ScottK> davidbarth: Then you know why I'm not particularly hopeful about this going upstream.
<DaSkreech> Hmm I wonder what happens if you have three plasmoids for notifications
<rickspencer3> perhaps we should let davidbarth have some time with his family now, as he will be traveling for the next two weeks :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: kde is about the settings and the spec should support multiple frontend scenarios anyway
<seele> davidbarth: how do you plan on implementing the MI in KDE? the UI should *really* be a plasmoid, and it would be a great contribution to upstream if you wrote a plasma service to go with it instead of extra out-of-libs code
<ScottK> +1 to seele.
<DaSkreech> +1
<apachelogger> ScottK: like having some things clickable is purely frontend stuff ... the spec should IMHO support it, but if the frontend respects that is either up to the code or a setting
<seele> davidbarth: also the service might already exist and you only need to do the UI
<ScottK> apachelogger: That sounds reasonable.  As long as we are giving choice and not taking it away.
<davidbarth> seele: i'm not that far unfortunately, i'm first trying to make KDE apps talk to the gnome indicator
<ScottK> Also if we diverge from standard KDE behavior, I think it needs to be very well justified.
<apachelogger> and maintained :P
<ScottK> Yes
 * apachelogger always has a thinger on the r and m when he comes across a patch that doesn't apply :P
<apachelogger> finger even
<seele> davidbarth: via dbus i hope? knotify is a bit smarter than gnome messages, you should get the event and data
 * ScottK didn't want to know what apachelogger's thinger was about.
<davidbarth> seele: for the KDE indicator, yes, jonathan told me to go this way
<apachelogger> ScottK: :P
<seele> davidbarth: ok good :)
<rgreening> +1 seele. all great ideas to consider :)
 * apachelogger is not sure knotify uses dbus though :P
<davidbarth> seele: yes, everything is on the bus (MI and NS)
<seele> apachelogger: it was, does it not anymore?
<seele> apachelogger: is it a plasma service now?
<apachelogger> seele: well, not as primary access node
<apachelogger> that kind of stuff goes all through the appropriate libs AFAIK
<apachelogger> using dbus is the hackish approach I think
<apachelogger> certainly works though
<davidbarth> apachelogger: the great thing is that it goes through a known library, but i'm not sure how old KDE apps are supported? those using the X atoms implementation or something?
<davidbarth> apachelogger: can I email you with some questions about that later?
<Riddell> apachelogger: qdbus org.kde.knotify /Notify
<apachelogger> Riddell: would that be the common approach?
<apachelogger> davidbarth: I am not very keen on knotify stuff ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger: dbus is how we do inter-process communication
<apachelogger> Riddell: what if knotify is not registered?
<Riddell> apachelogger: then it goes nowhere
<Riddell> apachelogger: although I think it'll get started magically by dbus if it's installed
<apachelogger> well, I am more thinking if it dies or the user deactivates it
<ScottK> If the user deactivates it, that's on the user in any case.
<apachelogger> nah, I was just wondering if dbus wouldn't be like erroring back at $callingapplication
<ScottK> Right.
<seele> kwwii: yo
<seele> now the entire party is here
 * davidbarth has to switch to another call
 * ScottK sees http://rbitanga.blogspot.com/2009/01/multiple-actions-for-krunner-in-kde-42.html and wonders if we want some of that.
<DaSkreech-pingme> I thought that Quicksand was the multiple actions thing
<Riddell> jpds: are you trustworthy, caring and discreet?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://api.kde.org/4.1-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKNotification.html
<apachelogger> ScottK: can you sum that up in one sentence?
 * apachelogger is wondering why don't build ruby's phonon bindings
<ScottK> apachelogger: Perfect.  I was looking for that exact page the other day.
<ScottK> Of course it was the day that api.kde.org was down ....
<apachelogger> google to the rescue
<apachelogger> api's search appears to be broken
<ScottK> Tried that.  Failed.
<ScottK> I guess your Googlefu exceeds mine.
<apachelogger> google like owns me
<apachelogger> Sput: did I already tell you that a) that dropping out of channels on reconnect is annoying b) that it is even more annoying that quassel doesn't properly indicate this if there was foo going on before $reconnect?
<jpds> Riddell: I suppose so...
<seele> what a strange question out of context
 * DaSkreech-pingme likes the caring part
<DaSkreech-pingme> ScottK: Do you know Ryan's irc nick ?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Speaking of quassel - I see it now knows about CA certs and can be told to recognize particular certs.  We ought not be arbitrarily over-writing certs anymore.
<ScottK> DaSkreech-pingme: Do you mean ryanakca?
<DaSkreech-pingme> Really?
<DaSkreech-pingme> ryanakca: You be he ?
<seele> DaSkreech-pingme: /whois is an extremely useful IRC tool
<DaSkreech-pingme> seele: I can search for someone's real name with it?
<seele> DaSkreech-pingme: try it and tell me what you think :P
<DaSkreech-pingme> ScottK: I was talkingabout Bitanga btw
<ScottK> DaSkreech-pingme: Then no.
<DaSkreech-pingme> since you just refferend his blog
<ScottK> DaSkreech-pingme: Nope.  Just read it on planet.kde.
<ryanakca> DaSkreech-pingme: Hmm? Ryan is my first name... but I don't know if I'm the one you're looking for.
<DaSkreech-pingme> ryanakca: you be not! :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: vacation :P
<ScottK> Then go on one ...
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am :P
<apachelogger> in a way
<Riddell> DaSkreech-pingme: if you're on intrepid, it's known that digikam clashes with gwenview, even says so on kubuntu.org
<Lure> Riddell: unless they use kde4.2 and digikam-experimental
<Riddell> right
<DaSkreech-pingme> oooh digikam-experimental
<DaSkreech-pingme> Which repo is that in?
<ScottK> digikam-experimental, I think.
<Lure> DaSkreech-pingme: https://edge.launchpad.net/~digikam-experimental/+archive/ppa
<DaSkreech-pingme> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: FYI, all the feedback I've gotten about the xorg-server without the Redhat/Compiz patch has been very positive.  Please don't let them put it back.
<DaSkreech-pingme> It installs marble! Success!
<Riddell> ScottK: I need to read over the bugs again to make sure I'm properly familiar with the arguments
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Just don't fall for 'we got here first, so you have to change'.  Upstream has told us to drop the patch before.
<Riddell> ScottK: which upstream?
<ScottK> xorg.
<ScottK> It's in debian/changelog.
<ScottK> It was back in Feisty.
<ScottK> Also highlighted in my blog post on the topic. http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/01/bug_254468_momentary_video_gar.html
<DaSkreech-pingme> And crashes as soon as it starts \o/
<a|wen> ScottK: why would anybody want to put it back?
<ScottK> a
<ScottK> a|wen: Because it helps compiz performance.
<rgreening> which is suspect whether it really does or not
<jjesse> does anyone have hard numbers on whether or not it actually improves?
<jjesse> or is per video card?
<a|wen> exactly my question
<ScottK> It does.  If you read the bug in question that's clear (link at the end of my blog)
<ScottK> It's a good hack, but it is a hack and they forgot to tell everyone else.
 * jjesse didn't read the bug
<a|wen> it just says that it improved performance notably with compiz in feisty (tested pre-release)
<a|wen> i would think that both compiz, xorg and drivers probably have changed since then
 * a|wen would think that both upstream refusing and the creators of the patch dropping it is strong arguments as well
<DaSkreech-pingme> http://linuxshellaccount.blogspot.com/2009/01/unix-and-linux-humor-inspirational.html
<Lure> ScottK: nice catch of x-org patch - this was annoying me whole intrepid, but I thought it is my dying laptop (graphics overheating all the time)
<Lure> ScottK: and on jaunty it flies
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> It seems to be helping people.
<ryanakca> Which breadcrumb location is preferred? http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kwiki1.png or http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/kwiki2.png ... Personally, I prefer the first one, but *shrug*.
<Lure> ScottK: the only problem is that dropped patch did not solve overheating... :-(
<jjesse> ryanakca: #1 for me
<ScottK> Can't help there.
<Lure> but good thing is I get new thinkpad soon ;-)
<ryanakca> jjesse: thanks
<astromme> #1 for me too
<astromme> Lure: Mm, nice. What thinkpad?
<Lure> astromme: x200s
<astromme> I hate the video garbage. It forced me to get this close | | to switching to another distro
<astromme> Lure: So nice, so nice. I'm using a X61 tablet here.
<Lure> astromme: this will be first thinkpad for me, so I am looking forward (been on toshiba and 3 hp's before)
<astromme> Lure: thinkwiki is priceless. I use it every time I have to reinstall.
<Lure> astromme: that is one of the reason for the switch - thinkpad's have best linux community
 * Lure had some problems with company's purchasing as it is hp oriented...
<Lure> ;-)
<a|wen> ryanakca: i would vote 1
<astromme> And interestingly.... at my college we have ~50% macs. Of the remaining 50% I see way more ThinkPads than anything else.
<astromme> that is for student laptops.
<ScottK> Last year I was in a big engineering meeting at a $CUSTOMER site.
<ryanakca> Number one it is, thanks all :)
<ScottK> It was one VP, 20 or so engineers, and 2 consultants.
<ScottK> Every one of the engineers had a Mac (and they had a choice).
<ScottK> The VP had Windows and was taunted for it.
<ScottK> I had Kubuntu.  The other consultant had Ubuntu.
<rgreening> My office uses XP. I do my work from my own personal Laptop instead, and its running Jaunty. I avoid win when I can
<a|wen> if i am to add a patch to kdeedu, should i add quilt as a build-dep (or is that implicit now)?
<rgreening> ScottK: its funny that the VP used win and everyone else used something else
<rgreening> a|wen: I believe apachelogger said to add explicitly for now.
<ScottK> a|wen: Add it if it's not htere.
<jjesse> rgreening: the vp probablly only has ever used windows and the engineers/consultants were more tech savy and have tried other thing
<a|wen> ok, i'll do that ... thx both of you
<rgreening> and thats why the economy is failing. the top is laiden with people unwilling to change
<ScottK> In this case he clearly was uncomfortable because it clearly marked him as not one of the technical crowd.
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> He's pretty sharp and in the company's field is very technical, just not on laptops I guess.
<rgreening> Insteadof the thousands of jobs being cut, they should fire a few hundrad VP's and Execs all around. That'll save a lot and allow innovative thinkers to move up
<rgreening> sell their private jets for gawd sakes
<ScottK> Bottom line though is that MS has, IMO totally lost the mindshare of the people making ground level tech decisions in the tech industry.
<rgreening> yep
<seele> whoot, paper on floss usability was accepted to oss2009
<DaSkreech-pingme> Whoot
<jjesse> congrats seele
<seele> unfortunately it was done outside an institution so i have to shell out $1000 for a flight to the conference :(
<jjesse> that sucks
<rgreening> gratz seele
<rgreening> I'll donate some money :)
<rgreening> seele: you should see if anyone else will help
<jjesse> seele: what about frequetn flyer miles?
<a|wen> any core-devs around to look at kdeedu? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeedu/ubuntu
<a|wen> apachelogger: your marble.desktop ^^
<apachelogger> a|wen: bzr add debian/patches && bzr ci && bzr push
<a|wen> done
<a|wen> ;)
<a|wen> apachelogger: else i wouldn't bother you :P
 * apachelogger doesn't upload anyway :P
<apachelogger> can go in with $anotherfix or 4.2.1
<a|wen> hehe, no problem
<rgreening> Riddell: is /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu supposed to be in the users path or app path?
 * ryanakca wonders if there would be any use for an Adept ``X available updates'' plasmoid
<jjesse> ryanakca: no reason for Adpet plasmoid as KPackagekit will be used in Jaunty
<ryanakca> ah
<ryanakca> s/Adept //g
<astromme> Although, the plasmoid itself is still a good idea imho. Just make it with a dataengine and then have the dataengine change. Then it could be non-backend specific
<astromme> The plasmoid itself would be really really simple. It would just connect to the dataengine and wait for the engine to send updates.
<astromme> The engine would do the hooking into Adept (for now) and KPackageKit (for later)
<a|wen> isn't there already a backend for those checks that shows when you log in to a vt ?
<Lure> seele: quick question: should What's This texts start with "This is..." - I see this a lot, but then in the code they do not look that nice (repeating all over)
<seele> Lure: i havent done too much work with Whats THis, that was ellen's thing..
<seele> Lure: but it might be better to say "[this object] is.." instead of just "this is.."
<ScottK> seele: BTW, I noticed that your http://usability.kde.org/information/people.php profile still points to an old blog.
<Lure> seele: thanks, will see if I can find better, non-repetative way
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Hi, I don't know the whole story, but I noticed that that you removed python-plasma-examples in kde-workspace 4.1.80-0ubuntu1... Even if they don't get compiled, couldn't they get installed (in source form) for documentation purposes, since I'm guessing that's what one of their purposes was? T'would save those trying to write plasmoids and who want examples of code from having to grab an SVN checkout of it...
<a|wen> g'night everyone
<ScottK> \o/ - Quassel MIR approved.
<rgreening> nite
<rgreening> kool
<rgreening> Sime_: ping
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll go ahead and adjust the seeds...
<JontheEchidna> so how are we doing on a kde3-less alpha4?
<ScottK> k3b and KNM are the holdouts.
<ScottK> But at least we'll have an IRC client on CD now.
<rgreening> K3B is available (Tonio_ has a build). I have been using it successfully.
<rgreening> KNM is available but doesn't work fully for me. I can't get wep to work. wired is fine.
<JontheEchidna> cool
<JontheEchidna> plasmoid-network-manager would need a MIR
<rgreening> We need a quassel tut page for Kubu users. Sounds like something for nixternal and jjesse to whip up (I need to convert to quassel)
<ScottK> claydoh had a great blog post a couple of days ago
<ScottK> Someone ought to steal that and shove it in the docs
<rgreening> oh... then thats a good start point for a doc page.
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> nixternal ^^^^
<Sime_> hi
<rgreening> Sime_: hey
<rgreening> Sime_: wondering if pyQt 4.4.4 works with Qt.4.5.0
<Sime_> rgreening: dunno. I should I guess.
<rgreening> and same for the pyKDE
<rgreening> Sime_: just wondering as the version of Qt bumped from 4.4.x to 4.5.x
<Sime_> if PyQt works, then pykde should work too
<rgreening> ok. I'll test build against Qt 4.5.0 and see if it compiles fine
<rgreening> ty Sime_
<rgreening> ScottK: ^^ re discusion earlier on Qt 4.5.0
<rgreening> im out. later all
<ScottK> rgreening: Then build Eric against that.  We've had problems there before.
<rgreening> ok ScottK
<smarter> maybe we should ask k3b's author if he plans to do a release before spring?
<jjesse> quassel tut page?
<jjesse> tutorial?
<LaserJock> ScottK: what's up with kdeedu?
<ScottK> a|wen fixed some desktop stuff.  It's in bzr.
<LaserJock> I see
<LaserJock> ScottK: in what bzr repo?
 * ScottK consults his scrollback.
<LaserJock> ScottK: in the branches I have I've only got my last entry, not even the ubuntu2 upload
<ScottK> LaserJock: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeedu/ubuntu is where he said it was
<LaserJock> umm, odd
<LaserJock> ahh, I see
<LaserJock> darn it
<LaserJock> the branches are diverged because I couldn't push my commit
<ScottK> Well I'm glad I pointed it out to you then ...
<LaserJock> yeah, so when I was using gypsy to update it said it was all updated
<LaserJock> but I missed a lot
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ Apparently the magic script needs help ...
<JontheEchidna> isn't it gypsy pull?
 * JontheEchidna has no clue what bzr update does
<LaserJock> i don't either
<LaserJock> but I don't have a gypsy pull
<LaserJock> perhaps I'll just use bzr multi-pull ;-)
<LaserJock> ok, well
<LaserJock> I have no idea what to do with this branch
<LaserJock> I guess I'll just start from scratch
<ScottK> pull, pull, diff, patch, ci, push.
<ScottK> Something like that.
<LaserJock> well, it just got messed up because I can't commit
<LaserJock> so my changes were apparently commited by somebody else
<LaserJock> but slightly differently ;-)
<LaserJock> ScottK: hmm, I'm actually not quite sure about this .desktop change in kdeedu
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if it's common practice to separate .desktop from binaries in KDE packages, but generally I think it's best to keep the .desktop with the binary it's calling
<ScottK> LaserJock: I'd discuss it with apachelogger then as he was the one pushing for it.
<LaserJock> yeah, I mean it fixes the problem
<LaserJock> but we can avoid patching  by just including the .desktop with the binary it runs
<LaserJock> which makes logical sense to me anyway
 * ScottK dunno.
 * ScottK is about to leave for the DC KDE 4.2 release party.
<LaserJock> awesome, have fun
 * astromme is sad that he can't attend even though his is in nearby Philadelphia
<astromme> *he is in.. bleh, typing
<ScottK> If you left now, you'd get there before it was over ...
<astromme> I'm a student without access to a car =/. I thought about it.
<ScottK> Ah.  That's tough then.  I vaguely remember that condition (in Philadelphia too for that matter).
<JontheEchidna> anybody still running intrepid that could test this SRU: bug 272399?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272399 in qt4-x11 "File watcher causes Plasma crash on mouseover" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272399
<astromme> If you all ever have other events in the strip between NYC and DC, I'd love to come... I'd love even more to find some transportation =)
 * ScottK consults whois and notes that astromme isn't actually IN Philadelphia.
 * astromme nods, but I'm 20 minutes by train, and have a train at the foot of campus
<astromme> ScottK: Are you in DC?
<ScottK> West of Baltimore.
<ScottK> The party is 45 minutes from my house an it's still north of DC.
<astromme> ok
<astromme> Bah, this kcachegrind output is confusing as heck. And it seems to all be in libraries. bah
<ScottK> Well I just uploaded a new kubuntu-meta that adds quassel.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^ It's official, you're on the Kubuntu CD as of the next daily.
<astromme> well, have a good time ScottK. Sometime I'll figure out a way to meet other kde peeps =)
<ScottK> Unless Soyuz ate my upload.  It still hasn't appeared.
<seele> ScottK: geez, if you are on your way out the door you might be there before me
<seele> i'm not leaving until 615 to try an get there in 30 minutes
<seele> ScottK: if you do get there before me, try to get that big table we had last week.. otherwise the back corner of the bar looked like a good place for 10-15 people too
 * seele heads out to par-tay kde-style
<ScottK> I haven't left yet.  You'll get there first.
<rickspencer3> seele: ping
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I think she's left already for the KDE 4.2 release party.  I can pass a message when I see her?
<rickspencer3> ScottK: thanks for the offer
<rickspencer3> yeah, I guess it's after 6 on a Friday there
<rickspencer3> I just started a usability related wiki page, and thought she might be interested
<rickspencer3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Usability/DataCrossWalkMethod
<rickspencer3> I'll catch her next week prolly
<rickspencer3> see you all around!
#kubuntu-devel 2009-01-31
<vorian> yay, i have power again!
<vorian> anything needs doing?
<neversfelde> wb vorian
<neversfelde> there is a new version of plasmoid-windoslist, but no changes than my patch in there. Should I bump it to 0.4?
<vorian> neversfelde: sure, upgrade it \o/
<vorian> neversfelde: when you are done, ping me and i'll take a look
<neversfelde> vorian: k, will do it. Should be a bug and not on revu, or?
<lex79> vorian 0.3 is in queue I suppose...no?
<vorian> ah, so it is neversfelde
<vorian> erm lex79 :)
<JontheEchidna> o/
<ghostcube> hello :) who is doing the openoffice 3 ppa repo ?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: o/
<vorian> neversfelde: sure, report a bug, then when it is released from new, ping someone
<neversfelde> k
<neversfelde> gn8
 * JontheEchidna just finished shunting a crapload of bug reports over at acpi-support
<JontheEchidna> marking dupes where possible, of course ;-)
<JontheEchidna> apparently hotkeys don't work to well on thinkpads...
 * txwikinger wants a working kernel
<lex79> JontheEchidna: when build this plasmoid http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=93235&forumpage=0 with pbuilder I have this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lkworkspace
<lex79> :(
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> vorian: ?
<vorian> hm
<lex79> :)
<vorian> are you using kdebase-workspace-dev as a build-dep?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: strange error
<lex79> yes
 * JontheEchidna turns off the website preview feature of quassel
<lex79> vorian yes
<vorian> i saw the first time :)
<lex79> vorian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/111923/
<JontheEchidna> strange, building it with a good old cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=`kde4-config --prefix` .. worked fine
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yes
<JontheEchidna> hmmmmm
<JontheEchidna> I have no clue what's wrong
<vorian> could be an error with CMakeLists
<lex79> there is a cmake warning
<lex79> No cmake_minimum_required command is present
<lex79> cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.6)
<vorian> right, but it is present :)
<vorian> 2.6.2 to be specific
<lex79> eheh yes
<vorian> lex79: can you paste the CMakeLists.txt please?
<txwikinger> what sense does it make to swap stuff out to then cache the swap again?
 * txwikinger does not get those kernel devs
<lex79> CMakeList.txt is strange LoL
<lex79> only
<lex79> add_subdirectory(src)
<lex79> stop
<lex79> ah no...moment
<lex79> vorian: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/111924/
<lex79> target_link_libraries(plasma_applet_smhi plasma kworkspace ${KDE4_KIO_LIBS})
<vorian> no idea
<rgreening> Sime_: yay. pyQt built against qt 4.5
<jjesse-dell9> question on the lcd    *
<jjesse-dell9>        
<jjesse-dell9>       Wall
<jjesse-dell9>     *
<jjesse-dell9>        
<jjesse-dell9>       Info
<jjesse-dell9> sorry for all the spam, must have hit paste by mistake
<jjesse-dell9> sorry again
<jjesse-dell9> !kpackagekit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpackagekit
<jjesse-dell9> ! kpackagekit jaunty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jjesse-dell9> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu-devel's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jjesse-dell9> !package
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package
<jjesse-dell9> !info kpakagekit
<ubottu> Package kpakagekit does not exist in intrepid
<jjesse-dell9> !info kpakagekit jaunty
<ubottu> Package kpakagekit does not exist in jaunty
<seele> !info kpackagekit
<jjesse-dell9> hrmm
<ubottu> Package kpackagekit does not exist in intrepid
<seele> !info kpackagekit jaunty
<ubottu> kpackagekit (source: kpackagekit): KDE package management tool using PackageKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.1+20081211-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 211 kB, installed size 696 kB
<jjesse-dell9> trying to get started on some documentation :)
<seele> jjesse-dell9: spelled it wrong :)
<jjesse-dell9> ah i was mispelling
<jjesse-dell9> its late and im stuck in an airport :)
<seele> hehe
<jjesse-dell9> seele:  so what brings you to irc at 11pm on a friday night?
<jjesse-dell9> ah kde release party
<ScottK> seele: I forgot to mention that rickspencer3 was here looking for you after you'd left for the party.
<ScottK> Dunno how closely you read scrollback, but he wanted to share something he's started working on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Usability/DataCrossWalkMethod
<rgreening> o/ ScottK
<ScottK> rgreening: o/
<rgreening> pyQt builds
<ScottK> Build Eric and have it work.  Then I'll think you have something.
<rgreening> I still have threading issues. Not sure if it's KDE, Qt or pthread
<rgreening> I wonder if it requires a rebuild of KDE against Qt4.5. Theoretically it shouldn't... but Im no expert there.
<rgreening> ScottK: Is there an easy way to get the kde builds into my PPA to force a rebuild using Qt4.5 in my PPA? or can that be done?
<ScottK> You have to reupload.
<ScottK> So upload Qt 4.5 and then upload KDE again after.
<rgreening> so to upload kde I need the changes file. does that mean I have to regenerate a new diff/dsc via debuild
<ScottK> Yes because you need a higher revision number.
<rgreening> k. thats what I thought.
<ScottK> Riddell: Quassel is seeded and kubuntu-meta updated so it's on the CD...
<rgreening> do you think it may be he issue? kreadconfig segfaults as does kstartupconfig4. They both terminate at the same spot.
<rgreening> QThreadStorageData::get with a null pointer causing the crash
<ScottK> http://ploum.frimouvy.org/?202-the-signals-and-threads-flying-circus is a long way of saying dunno.
<rgreening> heh
<ScottK> Riddell: quassel-client and quassel-core need to be demoted to Universe.
<rgreening> Monty Python is teh shiz
<rgreening> I think I'll try rebuilding KDE. nothing to lose
<rgreening> ScottK: should I force a Qt4.5.0 min requirement in kdelibs then?
<ScottK> rgreening: Just don't upload KDE until after Qt 4.5 binaries are publised and it shouldn't be needed.
<rgreening> ok. qt 4.5.0 are published in my PPA
<ScottK> We need to do that for the archive because there's so much skew between the different archs.
<ScottK> nixternal: Since I know you're just dieing with anticipation to do the release notes for next week's Alpha, the first two items are:
<ScottK> 1.  New on CD - Quassel, it's not just for Universe any more.
<Hobbsee> \o/
<ScottK> 2. Kmail/Akonadi and Amarok are now co-installable.  You don't have to pick.
<rgreening> nixternal: we also need a howto for quassel. ScottK neantioned a blog with a mini howto that could be converted :)
<ScottK> It was claydoh what did it.
<rgreening> cause I need someone/thing to help me switch from Konveration to quassel
<rgreening> heh
<ScottK> Well I'm working on updating the package right now, so if you run accross anything, let me know.
<Hobbsee> rgreening++
<rgreening> ScottK: was konversation droped yet from CD
<ScottK> Yeah.  Before Alpha 2.
<rgreening> ok. and were we able to get a package of K3B yet from Tonio_?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> For the transition stuff I've been concentrating on Quassel.
<ScottK> BTW, the Mandriva packager for Quassel approached me on #quassel recently.  I guess they're considering it now too.
<rgreening> ok, Tonio_ has k3b package to upload. It's a snapshot bu works. Last I heard he was working on cleaning up the package. We should be able to get it on the cd
<rgreening> ScottK: thats cool.
 * ScottK gives apachelogger a good hard thump in the back of the head.  
<ScottK> Hopefully hard enough to produce a quasselcore man page that has actual useful information in it.
<rgreening> bwahaha
<ScottK> Hopefully that will serve as a bug report.
<rgreening> uploading all of kde for rebuild by hand is a pain
<rgreening> ScottK: will I need more space allocated to my PPA to rebuild all of kde? If so, who do I ask?
<ScottK> #launchpad I guess.  Dunno.
<ScottK> Option 2 is make a new team with a PPA, have that depend on your PPA and shove the rest in there.
<ScottK> rgreening: ^^
<rgreening> true dat. I'll wait and see if I run out of space
<apachelogger> ScottK: the manpage is from back in the days when quasselcore aint had no useful stuff to talk about
<apachelogger> + I don't really care about manpages if they would duplicate --help anyway :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: also about the kdeedu stuff ... while I agree with having desktop files in the same package as their binary, this is not the case for most of core KDE, so in favor of not messing around with everything at this point (which would have to be carried to debian as well) including tryexec as a patch and upstream for 4.2.1 seems like the more efficient solution, since marble is really the only desktop file that suffers from a
<apachelogger> ->binary chain
<apachelogger> any junior packagers around?
<apachelogger> Arby: o/
<Arby> apachelogger: morning :)
<apachelogger> Arby: you probably want to do some easy packaging, don't you? ;-)
<Arby> I might do, although reserve the right to change the definition of easy :)
<apachelogger> kde-l10n-{tg,bn_IN,mr,mai,kn} need initial package
<apachelogger> it's really just taking some other l10n package, copying the debian dir and ensure all references to the language are changed
<Arby> ok I can take a look later on today
<apachelogger> ok, thx
<Arby> where do the tarballs live?
<apachelogger> ftp.kde.org
<Arby> fine
 * Arby goes looking
<apachelogger> pub/stable/4.2....
<apachelogger> ryanakca: _I_ did?
<Arby> found them I think
<Arby> yep got em
<apachelogger> Riddell: shouldn't the lang pack installation include downloading kde-l10n-$lang?
<apachelogger> Riddell: otherwise one will not have localized data content I think
<komuta> hi
<Arby> hmm, has anyone had issues trying to run dolphin as root?
<Arby> if I run kdesudo dolphin I get this
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112016/
<komuta> does anyone know the package maintainers for kde 4.2 repository ?
<Arby> komuta: which repository do you mean?
<Arby> our packages are maintained by teams
<Arby> what is the actual problem?
<komuta> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<komuta> I upgraded to 4.2 final yesterday
<komuta> and while trying to install kde-devel, since I need to build the lastest version of ktorrent...
<komuta> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcre3/libpcrecpp0_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb: Size mismatch
<Arby> let me check
<Hobbsee> Arby: is one better to run jaunty with 4.2, or use intrepid + that ppa?
<komuta> jaunty itself is still alpha isn't it ?
<Hobbsee> komuta: oh yes
<Arby> Hobbsee: not much in it
 * Hobbsee is used to running alpha releases, but hasn't run kubuntu for a while.
<Arby> I'm still on intrepid but not for kde reasons
<Hobbsee> Arby: stuff's going into jaunty first, then getting backported in that ppa, or?
<Arby> Hobbsee: yes
 * Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Arby> komuta: I'm running a test download, give me a few minutes
<komuta> thanks
<Arby> komuta: seems to be ok here
<Arby> are installing from commandline?
<komuta> yes, from aptitude
<Arby> could you pastebin the terminal output
<komuta> apt-get install libpcre3-dev
<komuta> Reading package lists... Done
<komuta> Building dependency tree
<komuta> Reading state information... Done
<komuta> The following extra packages will be installed:
<komuta>   libpcrecpp0
<komuta> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<komuta>   libpcre3-dev libpcrecpp0
<komuta> 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<komuta> Need to get 355kB of archives.
<komuta> After this operation, 848kB of additional disk space will be used.
<komuta> Do you want to continue [Y/n]?
<komuta> Get:1 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main libpcrecpp0 7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 [97.5kB]
<komuta> Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid/main libpcre3-dev 7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 [258kB]
<komuta> Fetched 259kB in 3s (85.3kB/s)
<komuta> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcre3/libpcrecpp0_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<komuta> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcre3/libpcre3-dev_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<komuta> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Arby> komuta for future reference, use pastebins
<Arby> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Arby> :)
<komuta> ok, sorry
<komuta> by the way, I'm not the only one in this situation
<komuta> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101317.0
<komuta> http://forum.kde.org/cant-install-kdelibs5-dev-due-to-size-mismatch-t-29148.html
<Arby> ok I was trying to install kde-devel
<Arby> just retried with libpcre3-dev
<Arby> that also works for me
<Arby> I'll have a look at those forum threads and investigate further
<Arby> can't do much more right now
<komuta> the threads has no more info
<komuta> sadly
<komuta> just people reporting the problem
<Arby> thanks for letting us know
<Arby> we'll look into it
<komuta> thanks !
<stdin> komuta: by the way, are you on i386 or amd64?
<komuta> i386
<stdin> odd
<stdin> very odd
<komuta> why is that ?
<stdin> because, I don't see why I can download the package but you can't
<stdin> the sizes seem to match up here, Size: 97376 Content-Length: 97376
<komuta> you mean, donwload it, or install it throuh apt tools ?
<stdin> both
<komuta> where is stored the size of the file ?
<stdin> in the generated Packages.gz and /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-experimental_ppa_ubuntu_dists_intrepid_main_binary-i386_Packages
<komuta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root      97376 2008-12-17 04:03 libpcrecpp0_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<komuta> yes, really odd
<komuta> same size for me
<komuta> I'll try to install it manually
<komuta> ok
<komuta> no problem installing with dpkg
<komuta> so this is a workaround, but it doesn't explain the thing
<stdin> only apt uses the Packages files/s
<Arby> stdin: is it possible that there's some difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<Arby> or is it the same backend
<komuta> nop
<komuta> apt-get got me the same result
<Arby> ok, I was jut speculating
<Arby> *just
<stdin> Arby: I'm pretty sure they both use libapt
<komuta> this is really strange, but the packages are valid
<komuta> I'll post the workaround to the forum
<komuta> besides
<komuta> the files seems quite old
<komuta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root      97376 2008-12-17 04:03 ../libpcrecpp0_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<komuta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root     259290 2008-12-17 04:03 ../libpcre3-dev_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<komuta> and the http server gives the good size
<komuta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/112030/
<stdin> komuta: it's in both the -experimental repo and kubuntu-members-kde4, you probably got it from the -kde4 one
<stdin> I mean, the timestamp is from the -kde4 one
<stdin> (we just copy the packages over)
<komuta> Size: 97474
<komuta> the -kde4 one also gives a different size
<komuta> this may explain the problem
<komuta> ok, I think I understand
<komuta> both repository have exactly the same version
<komuta> Version: 7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1
<komuta> but not the same size
<komuta> now, the problem is, apt tries downloading a package from a repository, and matches its size to another repository
<Arby> sounds like the Packages.gz on kubuntu-members-kde4 might be out of date
<Arby> would explain the issue
<Arby> not sure how we fix that
<stdin> Arby: they were build in -kde4, and copied to -experimental. the .debs should be exactly the same
 * stdin changes state to "Confused"
<Arby> something, somewhere is out of sync
<Arby> I just can't figure out what
<komuta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root      97376 2008-12-17 04:03 libpcrecpp0_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb
<komuta> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root      97474 2008-12-11 23:43 libpcrecpp0_7.8-2ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_i386.deb.1
<komuta> just tried downloading the version from kde4, and I confirm its size
<smarter> komuta: tried running aptitude update another time?
<komuta> how
<komuta> maybe
<komuta> I have the warning about the key
<komuta> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public keyis not available: NO_PUBKEY 8AD328D8A58BCAE3
<komuta> but I don't know which repository
<komuta> since I use many ppa
<stdin> that one is for ~rvm
<komuta> yes
<stdin> somehow the debs in -kde4 gained some bytes
<Arby> apachelogger: for these l10n packages, in debian/changelog should version be jaunty or unreleased?
<Arby> apachelogger: more questions
<Arby> apachelogger: 1) there is a build-dep on debhelper >=5, is that right or are we on >=6 now
<Arby> 2) do I need to update the 'this package was debianised by ...' line in debian/copyright?
<BillyBop> Hi, I've installed kubuntu 9.04 alpha3
<BillyBop> I've a big issue with kd.2e
<BillyBop> kde4.2*
<BillyBop> the main menu does not shows well, only the black frame is visible
<BillyBop> what sould be inside does not show up
<BillyBop> so it's pretty unusable
<BillyBop> :)
<BillyBop> problem of graphic driver?
<BillyBop> my card is a nvidia 8800
<BillyBop> perhaps I sould disable video acceleration, but my xorg.conf is quite empty, I don't know where all the parameters are...
<Arby> apachelogger: I've done those l10n packages, got time to review?
<Arby> what files do you need me to put where?
<nixternal> jjesse: do you use quassel? if so, fancy doing that how-to rgreening is looking for?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I believe so.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2008-December/001450.html
 * astromme uses quassel
<apachelogger> Arby: do you have access to a webserver ... easiest would be to upload dsc, diff, and tar of all the packages
<apachelogger> ohhhh
<apachelogger> I forgot
<apachelogger> Arby: you need to run... make -f debian/rules get-desktop ...before creating the package
<apachelogger> otherwise it doesn't contain the desktop files :)
 * Arby opens up konsole again
<apachelogger> Arby: about those questions: changelog doesn't matter really, but it probably makes sense to delete all entries and make this one the initial one, I didn't do that though ... 1) no, we don't depend on >= 6, not for the l10ns anyway ... 2) if you want, I didn't do it for the last 2 packages  .... in general I would say, the less you change the better it is, since it makes batch editing (which is really the only kind of editing t
<apachelogger>  done to kde-l10n) more reliable
<Arby> apachelogger: I made a new changelog for all of them
<Arby> I'll leave the rest alone
<Arby> apachelogger: does this matter?
<Arby> svn: URL 'svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/l10n/bn/messages/extragear-utils/desktop_extragear-utils_guidance-power-manager.po' doesn't exist
<apachelogger> Arby: no
<Arby> good
 * Arby debuilds again
<apachelogger> ryanakca: from my point of view upstream should add an option for installing the examples
<apachelogger> raping them out of the source tree is not as maintainable as it should be
<ryanakca> apachelogger: and, how would one go by doing that? Submit a patch for CMakeLists.txt?
<apachelogger> aye
<ryanakca> Riddell:
<ryanakca> Oops, that was supposed to be a /go <nick>.. *kicks tab*.
<Arby> apachelogger: everything you need should be here http://drop.io/lo8nkw8
<ScottK> apachelogger: About the man pages I generally agree, but for quasselcore, I think it's useful to have a man page with some actual content.
 * ScottK is fixing ...
<apachelogger> ScottK: depends on the content really ;-)
<ScottK> True.  In my case I wanted the core usage info and it wasn't there.  That's what i'm adding.
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have time to review the lang packs arby did?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> markey: btw, you should checkout choqok
<apachelogger> markey: way better than irc twittering :P
<neversfelde> and it has support for direct messages now :)
<markey> apachelogger: yeah I'm tempted. can it do identica already?
<markey> that said, rbot tweeting is perfect for me
<smarter> markey: there is identi.ca support
<smarter> and kde4.2 notify applet support :]
<markey> cool
<markey> I know a guy who plans to write a super powerful plasmoid for twitter
<markey> that could be cool too
<smarter> yup
<markey> the existing one is... limited
<smarter> bah, Konqueror is saying to me that Ctrl+F shortcut is "ambiguous"
 * smarter considers switching to Arora as soon as Qt 4.5 is usable
<Sput> yeah that's an old and very annoying konqueror bug :(
<smarter> other bugs I'm seeing in Konqueror: sometimes, for no reason, up/down/space/page up/page down/ keys stop working, and I must use the mouse, midly annoying
<smarter> but everytime I enter a URL, Konqueror freezes for several seconds, VERY annoying
<apachelogger> smarter: I would suppose once 4.5 is in we would switch to kdewebkit
<apachelogger> depending on it's quality of course
<smarter> arora on the other hand, is blazingly fast to load, even faster than Konqueror with preload enable
<smarter> *enabled
<Tm_T> smarter: I don't have that slowness, weird
<apachelogger> smarter: because it got less bloat :P
<smarter> which reminds me that I should update kdewebkit package :P
<smarter> which is starting to look creepy too
<apachelogger> smarter: and kepas
<Tm_T> apachelogger: kdewebkit is not good yet, but hopefully will soon
<smarter> there is now 3 libs in it: libkdewebkit, libwebkitkde and libkdenetwork
<apachelogger> libkdenetwork? Oo
<apachelogger> now that naming is a bit weird I would say :P
<smarter> yup
<smarter> and putting all of that in the proper binary packages is tricky
 * smarter wishes someone would make a KDE integration for Arora, just like Quassel :]
<apachelogger> more work it is
<rgreening> webkit works better here than khtml. It passes the acid3 test with 100%
<apachelogger> +I find arora limited
<apachelogger> just like firefox
<apachelogger> and arora can't even be addoned
<apachelogger> "The only thing PCLinuxOS has going for it, is the plethora of non-Free Software applications they bundle, making the transition from Windows a breeze. Other than that, it’s just a run-of-the-mill-everyday-linux-distro. Nothing special. Certainly nothing on par with Ubuntu. It had its rise to popularity just about half a year ago, but it seems to be slipping, as packages aren’t fully tested, and the common experience overal
<apachelogger>  unstable one."
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> wasn't there like a thread about ubuntu SRU regressions *cough* :P
<nixternal> OK, so I have taken some time over the past month, give or take a day, and played with various Audio Players - Amarok, Banshee, Rythmbox, Exaile, and Songbird....the winner is definitely Amarok with either Exaile or Banshee in a DISTANT 2nd
<nixternal> I have been using GNOME at work on my workstation because KDE 4 + NVIDIA == suckage...so I played with GNOME audio players...jeesh they aren't that great to be honest
<apachelogger> WMP ftw!
<a|wen> nixternal: any news in amarok being the best :)
<nixternal> it simply amazes me how the amarok people can create such quality with smaller teams than the other players
<nixternal> or the lack of corporate backing
<a|wen> it is amazing, yes ... you really miss amarok, if you ever have to do without it
<nixternal> the amarok internet plugins are 43028408320843028403284302840328 times greater than the other player's plugins to boot...which is what I really enjoy
<nixternal> I love Last.fm, and Amarok is the only player that works with it perfectly...the rest don't even come close
<apachelogger> that however mostly originated through corporate backing (magnatune)
<nixternal> with banshee I had to quit out and restart it after it played like 5 Last.fm songs
<apachelogger> last.fm is heavily using the last.fm client's code base, last I checked :P
<nixternal> Magnatune is far from corporate backing compared to the likes of Novell
<apachelogger> nixternal: novell doesn't put resources to efficient use from my POV
<nixternal> apachelogger: depends on the project, but i tend to agree with you there
<apachelogger> we don't either TBH ... having at least 4 people work on 20 packages for about a week is rather insane
<apachelogger> work on kde-l10n is so much more efficient :D
<apachelogger> takes me one night of sleep to manipulate ~50 packages ;-)
<ghostcube> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> Heya ghostcube
<ghostcube> hi man, just wanna say the garbage of xorg is gone :)
<ScottK> So you like my update then ..
<ghostcube> yep
<ScottK> ghostcube: Was Kmail one of the problems you were having?
<ghostcube> nah iam on thinderbird cause i love the imap settings there more
<ghostcube> :)
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK can't remember who was kvetching about kmail.  I need to get them to test the fix.
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> ah ScottK btw youre update is coooling my card again to 48 degrees as before
<ghostcube> with the kubuntu path it qwas permanent on 50
<ScottK> It wasn't a Kubuntu decision to put that in there.
<ghostcube> yeaj i know i meant ubuntu
<ghostcube> lol
<ScottK> K.  Just making sure.
<ghostcube> sorry :)
<ghostcube> now iam waiting for 4.3 to get a deskop independent dashboard hehe
<ghostcube> :D
<maco> so is this channel also #kubuntu+1 then?
<ghostcube> ?
<ScottK> I think there's a #kubuntu-kde4 or some such, but I don't know for sure.
<ghostcube> nah its just kubuntu afaik now
<ghostcube> not splitted anymore
<maco> er, wait so for kubuntu/jaunty questions do i ask here or in #kubuntu?
<ScottK> maco: If it's a "Hey, how do I do this, ask in #kubuntu".  If it's "Hey, I think something's broken" ask here.
<maco> it's hey i think something's broken
<ScottK> And if it's a Jaunty question that's not KDE specific, then #ubuntu+1.
<ScottK> Then ask away.
<maco> in kmail when i try to sign an email, it says bad passphrase, but it never actually asked for a passphrase to begin with
<ScottK> Does your gpg.conf have 'use-agent' in it?
<maco> nope
<ScottK> Needs that.
<maco> its possible this is caused by having both ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop, since i used seahorse to setup my keys before i started trying this kde thing
<ScottK> I'll have to look at GPG and see if that patch got dropped accidentally.
<ScottK> Shouldn't.
<maco> what's the kde gpg app called?
<ScottK> OTOH, if seahorse is manipulating gpg.conf, that's probably a bad thing.
<ScottK> kgpg I think, but I don't use it.
<maco> check and see if ive got it installed. i didnt have knetworkmanager installed when i was confused yesterday :P
<maco> well gpg.conf is blank save a comment that says # FILE CREATED BY SEAHORSE
<ScottK> I'm just out the door, so I'll see about helping out when I get back if no one else can.
<maco> ok
<ScottK> maco: That's a seahorse bug then.
<ScottK> Please file that.
 * ScottK runs out.
<JontheEchidna> maco: the KDE gpg app is called kgpg
<JontheEchidna> in a brilliant stroke of originality :P
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: isn't that still kde3 ... or have we got a new version?
<JontheEchidna> it's been kde4 since I remember
<JontheEchidna> it's part of kdeutils so it's not a universe package or anything
<a|wen> oh, cool :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> that being said it looks like it still has a crystal svg icon, hehe
<a|wen> hehe ... so 99% kde4 :P
<maco> JontheEchidna: yeah i had a friend going "you couldn't remember knetworkmanager? it's kde we're talking about. just tack on a k to everything!" yesterday
<JontheEchidna> except now in KDE4 they're going with the abstract names for stuff
<JontheEchidna> "Okteta, Plasma"
<JontheEchidna> Okular
<JontheEchidna> Dragon Player
<a|wen> makes it a pain grepping for kde-related stuff :P
<ScottK> maco: That correct gpg.conf file you want can be found at /usr/share/gnupg/options.skel.
 * maco looks
<ScottK> maco: Just copy that one into your .gnupg dir
<ScottK> And, of course, rename it gpg.conf
<maco> lots of commented things
<ScottK> You shouldn't have to change any of them.
<ScottK> We patch that file to set use-agent by default.
 * ScottK did just check that hasn't changed.
<maco> do i have to log out and back in or something after that?
<ScottK> gnupg-agent and some other stuff needs restarted, so that's probably the easiest way to do it.
<maco> i installed kgpg and then put "use-agent" into gpg.conf and then tried a test message, but no good
<maco> ok
<maco> ill try that as soon as i figure out how .po's work
<a|wen> maco: there is kbabel in kde, don't know if that is what you are looking for?
<maco> a|wen: nah, im trying to update some documentation in gnome and cant figure out which files i have to update and which files will be taken care of by rosetta
<a|wen> oh, that sounds a bit out of my reach :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: kbabel was replaced by lokalize
 * a|wen tries to remember that
 * a|wen goes sleeping ... nn ppl
<ScottK> Do we have anything written on policy for packaging plasmoids?
<ScottK> Debian is apparently starting such a thing and collaboration would be handy.
<apachelogger> ScottK: not much policy besides naming
<ScottK> That'd be something ....
<apachelogger> I think we already discussed that though
<apachelogger> worth mentioning anyway I guess :)
 * ScottK just did ...
<astromme> is there an experimental repo for Qt 4.5 for intrepid or for jaunty?
 * ghostcube is dreaming of his independent dashboard lol
<apachelogger> astromme: not yet
<ghostcube> will qt 4.5 be faster then this one now ?
<ghostcube> *a
<apachelogger> Qt will be heaven on earth 2009
<ghostcube> oO eh ?
<astromme>  /lol
<astromme> I wouldn't say that..
<ScottK> astromme: rgreening is working on packaging it. I think it's in his PPA, but not sure.
 * Sput waits for kdm not crashing with qt 4.5
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> Sput: jr says final is already available in the business partner channel thingy
<apachelogger> so I suppose they fixed that
<astromme> Mmm, it is in his ppa
<Sput> well, I'd rather think KDE needs to fix stuff
<astromme> Do I take the plunge? lol.....
<Sput> well, I tried a week ago or so, and both kde and kwin crashed with git master of qt
<Sput> *kdm
<ScottK> astromme: Test results I've heard aren't yet great.  I'd not do it outside a VM.
<astromme> ScottK: ok, thanks for the heads up
<Sput> qt-copy will go 4.5 soon enough though
<Sput> so I'd expect a working KDE roughly around Qt's rc release
<Sput> oh, I'm talking kde trunk too, not 4.2
 * ScottK thought he'd heard the 'working with 4.2' was a release condition for Qt 4.5.
<Sput> maybe, I didn't try :)
<Sput> KDE 4.2 never made it to my hdd
<Sput> there are people claiming that $SOME_VERSION of KDE works with $SOME_OTHER_VERSION with Qt 4.5 too
<ScottK> Mine neither (because it's still 4.1.4)
<Sput> mine's already 4.2.61 :)
<astromme> Sput: which more or less means it's pretty broken atm.
 * apachelogger had .60 but eventually went back to 4.2.0 for distro work :P
<Sput> astromme: meh, works well enough for me
<Sput> plasma-desktop seems to have stopped freezing randomly on this box
<astromme> Sput: Yeah, I understand. I was the crazy guy who transferred over to KDE4 with the last 4.0 beta...
<Sput> astromme: yeah I switched to 3.9x as my main desktop roughly a month before 4.0.0 was tagged :D
<Sput> talk about bleeding edge
<astromme> Sput: no kidding. I then did svnbuild for the next 6 months until 4.1 was enough for me.
<Sput> KDE is still moving too fast for me to survive being stuck at a release :D
<Sput> don't even have a stable version installed as a fallback
<ghostcube> btw it would be cool to initiate the cube in kde4 effects by middlemouse
<ghostcube> and ctrl alt mouse1 like in compiz
<ghostcube> cause this is better then ctrl f11 and then throw it a bit out of functionality
<ghostcube> and the edge actions arent acting well you need to push the edges very often till they act as a trigger
<ghostcube> :D
<smarter> ghostcube: there's a guy working on the cube atm, asks him, not us :P http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/?p=217
<ghostcube> :)
<astromme> actually, what I really want is zooming with ctrl+mouse (or meta+mouse or something + mousewheel if conflicts appear) rather than ctrl++/-
<ghostcube> ok i postet a comment as it seems iam not the only one missing this feature lol
<ScottK> libdrm-dev installability got fixed on the ports archs, so in theory we ought to be able to get stuff built there now.
<ScottK> Of course we have to retry our way up to KDE.
 * ScottK is starting on PPC and mesa....
<smarter> hmm, people on phoronix forum are saying that removing the xserver patch that makes garbage on windows improves performance in KDE4
<smarter> (and wondering why ubuntu devs haven't dropped it yet)
<apachelogger> smarter: blog please
<smarter> http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showpost.php?p=60040&postcount=20
<apachelogger> yeah, blog that :P
<smarter> I don't have a blog (yet) :]
 * ScottK looks at Building amd64 build of kdepimlibs 4:4.1.96-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1 in ubuntu intrepid RELEASE [kubuntu-updates-testing] and wonders why.
<apachelogger> smarter: get one ... you gotta do lobbying :)
<ScottK> smarter: http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/01/bug_254468_momentary_video_gar.html
<ScottK> smarter: It's dropped in Jaunty.
<smarter> yup, seen that
<ScottK> So perhaps you can point them there.
<smarter> 'kay, I think I've an account on their forum
 * ScottK certainly doesn't.
<smarter> apachelogger: yup I should get one, like I should do $tons_of_other_stuff, if only I didn't have exams...
<apachelogger> excuses
<smarter> :p
 * smarter feels like high school is a total waste of time
<smarter> I think we should ask the X guys to test their changes in all the main DEs, or at the very least, those who are supposed to be supported by Canonical
<apachelogger> smarter: that feeling increases every year of your life ... once you are old and wise you will know that life itself is a waste of time keeping you from sleeping ;-)
<smarter> haha :p
<smarter> righto
<astromme> smarter: It wasn't due to the X guys, it was due to a custom Fedora/Ubuntu patch
<smarter> astromme: when I mean the X guys, I mean the Ubuntu X guys
<smarter> *when I say
<apachelogger> astromme: the ubuntu xorg guys
<ScottK> smarter: Wouldn't have helped in this case anyway as the patch landed over two years ago and didn't affect KDE3.
<apachelogger> smarter: KDE 4 was not in the repos by that time
<smarter> they should test kde4 anyway :p
<apachelogger> ScottK: though technically I must say that patches should be subject to ongoing QA
<apachelogger> especially on X level
<ScottK> apachelogger: I agree.
<smarter> otherwise we look stupid because we manage to break something that works everywhere else
<apachelogger> smarter: we do that all the time :P
 * astromme nodes. He didn't get the gist of the conversation
<apachelogger> pinotree says so anyway ;-)
<ScottK> Well the patch has been dropped now, so now we just need to watch it doesn't get put back.
 * smarter remember seeing in some xserver-xorg changelog, "patch bla from Fedora: not sure what it does" :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: by lobbying I suggest
<apachelogger> which is why I think smarter should get a blog and write about the phoronix forum post ;-)
<ScottK> Part of why I put it in the PPA is so that we have a clear basis of user experience that adding that patch is a regression.
<ScottK> I already talked to jr about it too.
<apachelogger> well, now that the patch was removed ... it would pose a regression anyhow
<ScottK> Right, but I can point to users expressing that removal of the patch made a big difference.
<ScottK> It's not just a theory.
<smarter> 'night
<apachelogger> nini smarter
<velroij> Hi guys, what about having Quassel IRC as default irc program?
<ScottK> velroij: It is.
<velroij> ScottK I haven´t been using Jaunty because the hd crashed, and i still need to replace it, so I didnt know off it, I have a nighly build of Quassel now
<velroij> I am wesley
<ScottK> We have recent git snapshots in Jaunty.
<ScottK> I'm working on a new one now in fact.
<ScottK> As of yesterday Quassel is part of kubuntu-desktop.
<velroij> Oh nice, can there be some default settings? Like that i can connect with ubuntu irc ?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> When you first install quassel you just need to right-click on the thing called "Kubuntu IRC" and click connect.
<velroij> Thats good, I had to do it myself, but copy everthing from Konversation
<ScottK> They will release 0.4 here in about two weeks and we'll get it into Jaunty.
<velroij> Thats cool, because Konversation won´t be there till maby 43?
<velroij> What about kaffeine ?
<velroij> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/multimedia/kaffeine/
<ScottK> Kaffeine porting to KDE4 is moving very slowly.
<ScottK> We're using Dragonplayer as our default again.
<velroij> Dragonplayer is really good, but missing some features, but performances better the VLC
<velroij> And I like to see Juk as default audio player, Amarok is still a bit messy, and juk is just simple, pop a playlist, buttons and play your music
<ScottK> Amarok is what we're going with for now.
<velroij> Oh okay, gues that would be fair indeed, still I like the jukbox juk a better player then Amarok
<velroij> I going skip the release party from kde4.2 in nijmegen
<Hobbsee> well, i'm very impressed....
<Hobbsee> shiny :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
 * Hobbsee is upgrading it to jaunty for 4.2 goodness.
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: feel like a game of uno?
<JontheEchidna> jussi01: nope, I haz stuff to do :(
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: no probs :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
 * jussi01 has only slow internetz and its very annoying...
<Hobbsee> why hasn't the usplash been changed?
<Hobbsee> ubuntu's is much more shiny
<JontheEchidna> lack of artwork I guess
<Hobbsee> mmm
<Hobbsee> guess we're probably going to grub2 anyway, so it's a bit of a moot point
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-01
<Hobbsee> claydoh: TYVM.
<Hobbsee> Unpacking replacement kdelibs5-data ...
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-data_4%3a4.2.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common/artistic-license.html', which is also in package kdelibs-data
<Hobbsee> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<JontheEchidna> fixed in bzr by apachelogger
<Hobbsee> good.
 * Hobbsee utilises force
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Debian is on -3 for kde4libs.  Had anyone checked to see if they have anything we want to borrow?
<JontheEchidna> not that I know of
 * JontheEchidna tries to remember the browsable vcs link
<Hobbsee> hrm, guess i could have actually used the update manager for this...
 * JontheEchidna finds vcs link
<JontheEchidna> ooh, upstream patches
<JontheEchidna> Do want
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 916186
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=916186&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 916186 | - define NDEBUG and QT_NO_DEBUG in relwithebinfo build mode - that is how it already is in release build mode. this disables ...
 * JontheEchidna thinks kde4libs could use a good merge
<JontheEchidna> maybe after the next alpha we could make the rounds on merges
<quassel46> Interesting...
 * ScottK wonders who that was?
<Hobbsee_Quassel> hm?
<ScottK> Heya Hobbsee|Quassel
<ScottK> It takes a bit of getting used to IME.
<Hobbsee|Quassel> ahhhh
 * ScottK runs out for a bit.
 * claydoh is depressed :(
 * claydoh got mew mobo/ram/cpu and now has a monitor going bad :(
 * claydoh goes window shopping
<Hobbsee> fridge :(
<Hobbsee> it doesn't do firefox correctly :(
<Hobbsee> erm, how do i restart plasma? I think i crashed it.
<JontheEchidna> plasma
<JontheEchidna> alt + f2 will bring you a run box
<Hobbsee> oh, right
<rgreening> oh man. I think my wifes laptop has a disk drive failing
<rgreening> dam
<ScottK> rgreening: Watch out.  Sispoty is after you.  (Just to ratchet up your fun factor).
<ScottK> rgreening: I had to command line sftp stuff of a fubar partition on my laptop earlier this week.
<ScottK> Urgh.  Sispoty/Sistpoty.
<ScottK> Actually he lost his apparently really hard to figure out kvirc settings when he upgraded to your KDE4 version.  He went off to engage upstream on the problem, so you're off the hook.
<ScottK> Good luck with the hard drive.  I'm off to shampoo the carpet in our living room in the hopes that it will remove the dog crap stain (fun day - not).
<apachelogger> http://tango.freedesktop.org/
<Mamarok> hi, I would like to become a Kubuntu member and already am an Ubuntu member, how do I proceed?
<larsivi__> hi
<larsivi__> did anyone see plasma memory leaks with kde 4.2 for intrepid? mine currently clocks in at 375m
<larsivi__> ok, rebooting ..
<Mamarok> apachelogger: ping
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> there must be a missing dependency or a bug in kde4.2: tried to ad Eyes or the pastebin plasmoid to my 4.2 desktop on k8.10 but the only thing i got was a box telling me "could not find component: eyes"
<knusperfrosch> so i installed the addons and everything was fine
<apachelogger> Mamarok: pong
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: tell JontheEchidna, he will know :P
<apachelogger> Lure: btw, you should checkout choqok
<apachelogger> !choqok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about choqok
<apachelogger> !info choqok
<ubottu> Package choqok does not exist in intrepid
<apachelogger> meeh
<apachelogger> !info choqok jaunty
<ubottu> choqok (source: choqok): KDE Twitter Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 150 kB, installed size 656 kB
<knusperfrosch> can i help getting fresh language packs for intrepid+4.2? a half translated kde isn't that nice...
<Mamarok> apachelogger, how do I have to ptoceed to become a Kubuntu member? I'm already an Ubuntu member since years
<Mamarok> *proceed even :)
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: not too easy
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: you'd need to get kubuntu-dev-tools, get a proper .batrc, then download all of kde-l10n, run batl10n on it and then upload somewhere
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: k, so the .batrc is the problem?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: basically the same as if you weren't ubuntu member ... add yourself to a meeting agenda, talk a bit about your kubuntu work and answer some questions
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: yes ... it is not really documented :P
<knusperfrosch> so who did the last l10n? he/she should have the needed config?
<apachelogger> the last was for hardy, and we didn't have the batrc magic at that time
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, l10n = another showstopper for moving to kde4 members or backports
<Mamarok> apachelogger: thx, will do :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I recommend you ask Nightrose to poke you when we have a new meeting date and check that you are on the meeting page
 * apachelogger notes that sometimes stuff magically disappears from there
<Mamarok> apachelogger: great, will check
<knusperfrosch> k first step done, got dev-tools
<Lure> apachelogger: it started to work - it seems it was login name ("lure" works, "Lure" works only with web login)
<Lure> apachelogger: and choqok is cool (just need to get used to name) ;-)
<apachelogger> maybe the API is case sensitive, but the web ui makes everything lowercase?
<Lure> apachelogger: probably - this is the only thing I recall I did differently when I started from scratch the second time
<Lure> apachelogger: it may have been also something else...
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/112389/
 * apachelogger thinks he has to rewrite the statisics parsing
<apachelogger> failing with most weird errors
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: erm i first need to create sourcepackages for all languages? next unless lang.include?(".tar.bz2")
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: you need to download them from ftp.kde.org
<apachelogger> then place them in a subfolder langs/
<knusperfrosch> oh, k, did a local copy from svn *g*
<apachelogger> batl10n will then walk through them and try to get the previous package from launchpad and if there is one it will update them and place the ubuntu source packages in uploads/
<knusperfrosch> hmm how can i change from jaunty to intrepid? got BD=intrepid in my .batrc but the uploads/...*changes says "Distribution: jaunty"
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: TD
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: already got TD=intrepid, seems to have no effect on that
<apachelogger> maybe it is hardcoded
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *hug*
<Nightrose> looks great
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: batl10n doesn't build a deb file, so launchpad does that?
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112412/
<Nightrose> weeeeeeeee
<apachelogger> I really think the statistics code needs to be completely redone though, absolutely needs new a design
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/release-refactor.ogv
<Nightrose> apachelogger: nice :)
<Arby> apachelogger: did you get a chance to look ayt those l10n packages?
<Arby> Riddell: s-c-p-k looks really good now
<apachelogger> Arby: Depends: kdelibs5 (>= 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1), language-pack-kde-en
<apachelogger> that last part seems about weird
<Arby> apachelogger: what the -en bit?
<apachelogger> aye
<Arby> I must have forgotten to change that.
<Arby> is it only one package or all of them?
<Arby> apachelogger: the only one I had doubts about was mai
<Arby> language-pack-kde-mai doesn't seem to exist
<apachelogger> Arby: kde-bnin shouldn't either
<apachelogger> they aren't created yet, it's the first time KDE ships with these translations
<apachelogger> ha!
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: the desktop file stuff is completely flawed ;-)
<apachelogger> 		svn export svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/stable/l10n/$(LANGCODE)/messages/$${module}/desktop_$${module}.po; \
<apachelogger> that is KDE 3 :D
<Arby> apachelogger: 1) what should it be? 2) this means I need to do them all again doesn't it :)
<apachelogger> /l10n-kde4/
<apachelogger> Arby: no, we'll run a script on all of the packages to change that
<Arby> hooray for batscripts :)
<knusperfrosch> so l10n packages are on their way to kubuntu-experimental?
<apachelogger> Arby: there is no script for that :P
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: you can upload to experimental?
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: nope?
<Arby> apachelogger: I'm sure there soon will be :)
<apachelogger> Arby: unlikely
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: just askin if anybody is working on that
<apachelogger> maybe for batchdownload l10n packages and upload them again
<apachelogger> and even that is not very likely
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: no one is
<apachelogger> knusperfrosch: we are talking about jaunty
<knusperfrosch> ic
<apachelogger> Arby: langcode for bn_in in rules is wrong
<apachelogger> probably because you looked in svn
<knusperfrosch> i'm not so firm about the fundamentals of deb-packaging and i coudn't find out why the changes-file mentions jaunty
<Arby> apachelogger: what should it be bn_in rather than bnin?
<apachelogger> bn_IN
<apachelogger> like upstream named it
<apachelogger> Arby: just make sure the deps are set to lang-pack-kde-$LANGCODE and that the LANGCODE in rules matches the one of the source package, also change the changelogs to unreleased
<apachelogger> then pass that to someone for upload
<Arby> apachelogger: I'll do them now if you're able to upload
<apachelogger> probably am
<Arby> I thought they were unreleased
 * Arby checks again
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Arby: to jaunty
<Arby> ah, that makes sense
<Arby> apachelogger: langcode for bn_IN has to be bnin (lowercase) or dpkg-source whines at me
<Arby> apachelogger: hopefully good to go http://drop.io/v9u8aq1
<apachelogger> a|wen: hah, what a flood on the arts bug :P
<apachelogger> Arby: the ubuntu langcode is bnin ... the upstream one is bn_IN
<apachelogger> and debian/rules needs it to fetch the desktop files from _upstream_
<a|wen> apachelogger: indeed... debdiff flooding ;)
<apachelogger> a|wen: now you just need to find a sponsor I suppose :P
 * Arby tries again :(
<a|wen> apachelogger: hehe, exactly ... but luckily most of them are quite straight forward :)
 * a|wen hears someone volunteering? :P
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> but I am on vacation :P
<a|wen> hard to see ;)
<a|wen> when are you back btw?
<Arby> he's never really been away :)
<vacationlogger> a|wen: when time is right I suppose :P
<vacationlogger> Arby: now that is not true .. I have been away loads of times, like when I was en route to fosdem or something
<vacationlogger> hm
<Arby> vacationlogger: I can barely remember a period of more than a few hours when you haven't been here for months
<a|wen> vacationlogger: so we should send you on a 'round the world in 80 days' trip ;)
<Arby> but that's probably just me
 * vacationlogger was away for months while his first floss vacation
<vacationlogger> that was before kubuntu though
 * a|wen likes having vacationlogger here to answer all our stupid questions
<JontheEchidna> haha, this one dude filed a bug report reporting that there used to be a bug, but now it's fixed
<vacationlogger> next year I will just go and visit Nightrose to annoy her all day long
<Arby> vacationlogger: fixed bn_IN http://drop.io/piihyot
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: Oo
<JontheEchidna> I marked it as a duplicate to avoid any... awkward conflics
<JontheEchidna> "KPat doesn't crash anymore!"
<vacationlogger> Arby:   * Added entry to debian/copyright for Maithili (mai) translator team
<vacationlogger> that is pointless
<vacationlogger> Arby: that stuff gets edit via batchediting as well
<Arby> well, I didn't know that
<vacationlogger> Arby: so that change will be superced after next copyright update :P
<vacationlogger> I told you, everything in those packages is subject to scripting
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: he thought it was a change report and not a bug report :P
<vacationlogger> as a matter of fact I am considering creating one packaging branch and just let batl10n fill in the whole naming stuff
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: btw, I wanna see that bug :P
<vacationlogger> ag
<vacationlogger> ah
<vacationlogger> found it
<vacationlogger> :D
<vacationlogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> lol
<vacationlogger> bug 323887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323887 in kdegames-kde4 "kpat (dup-of: 285265)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285265 in kdegames "KPatience dies with ASSERT: "!pixmap().isNull()"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285265
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: well, you gotta see that positive ... the dude at least notices when stuff gets fixed ;-)
<vacationlogger> not many people do that
<JontheEchidna> heh, yep!
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds new kde4libs
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: did you see the klatin bug report?
<JontheEchidna> vacationlogger: yeah, but I wasn't in the mood to do a "lol no" response
<vacationlogger> well
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: didn't he like ask to provide the libs?
 * vacationlogger thinks that parley replaces klatin mostly anyway
<vacationlogger> parley is just good for everything
<JontheEchidna> heh
<vacationlogger> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> vacationlogger: pong
<JontheEchidna> "Could you at least make available kde3 compatibility libraries so we can install klatin in kde4?"
<vacationlogger> Nightrose: a) I demand cookie for praise b) can parley replace klatin? ... is there a plan to make it able to replace klatin?
<Nightrose> a) /me hands vacationlogger some of the finest cookies
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: well, he could very well mean that we should provide the package
<Nightrose> b) never used klatin
<vacationlogger> Nightrose: me neither
<vacationlogger> sec
<vacationlogger> Nightrose: http://edu.kde.org/klatin/
 * Nightrose look
<Nightrose> s
<vacationlogger> Nightrose: maybe you can find out whether it was dropped because parley is so much more flexible anyway? ;-)
<Nightrose> dude" i would have to go into the room next door to find out....
<vacationlogger> *cough* schurkenstaat *cough*
<Nightrose> that is like miles away
 * vacationlogger is wondering where Nightrose is
<Nightrose> you get to guess 3 times :P
<vacationlogger> EDK HQ?
<Nightrose> ai
<vacationlogger> hm
<vacationlogger> I would imagine they got like a more efficient way of communicating
<Nightrose> *g*
<vacationlogger> I mean come on... walking to the room next door is sooo damn slow
<vacationlogger> a corporation like MS can be sold faster than that
<Nightrose> ok ok - I'll go and ask...
<Nightrose> give me a minute
<vacationlogger> kthx
 * vacationlogger thinks Arby wants to tell us a story
 * Arby looks up
<vacationlogger> Arby: something about proper upstream communication maybe?
<Nightrose> vacationlogger: the edu master says he doesn't think parley can do everything klatin did but is not sure
<vacationlogger> Nightrose: maybe you parley people look into it and possibly enhance parley a bit to fit the needs of latin
<vacationlogger> me, not having any idea of latin due to being a super efficient robot can't say what is missing either :P
<Arby> ok maybe I'm slower than usual today but I have no idea what you're talking about
<vacationlogger> Arby: I am bored and order you to tell a story about dragons and princes and evil witches
<vacationlogger> Arby: or something work related if you are not good at making up stuff :P
<vacationlogger> Arby: got something to talk about?
<Arby> not unless you're interested in why system-config-printer-kde crashes kcmshell
<vacationlogger> that would be a quite interesting story I suppose
<vacationlogger> then again it might involve python, which already tell pretty much everything ;-)
<Arby> vacationlogger: it would indeed involve python :)
<Arby> so you probably don't want to know
<vacationlogger> <3 japan
<vacationlogger> :P
<Arby> feel free to reimplement it in ruby
<Arby> then I wouldn't feel compelled to fix it :)
<vacationlogger> that would be inefficient :P
<Arby> not for me it wouldn't :)
<vacationlogger> would for us all
 * vacationlogger got too high qualifications in whining and too little in fiddeling with printing stuff
<vacationlogger> Nightrose: I hope you gave everyone at the HQ cookies from the truck I sent you for 4.2 release? :P
<Arby> vacationlogger: for what it's worth it's nothing to do with printing
<Arby> and everything to do with threads
<vacationlogger> Arby: reimplementing the app would
<Arby> and the magical entity that is the global interpreter lock
<Arby> true
<vacationlogger> if you had used a logical language to being with....
<vacationlogger> :P
<Arby> vacationlogger: tell it to red hat/fedora, they wrote the original
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: bug 321436 might be gstreamer related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321436 in amarok "amarok crashes when renaming folder of music file that is currently playing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321436
<Arby> and all the underlying bits that sit on top of cups
<JontheEchidna> vacationlogger: meh
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: xine caches pretty much the whole track AFAIK, so unless the plaback file was supersized it ought to be caused by gst
<JontheEchidna> I don't like phonon-gst
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: in any case it would be phonon and not amarok I guess
<JontheEchidna> any clue about bug 316126?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316126 in amarok "Amarok 2.0.1 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316126
<JontheEchidna> the best I can figure is either borked install or borked config
<vacationlogger> vorian: are you core dev yet?
<vacationlogger> Arby, a|wen: when will you become motu?
<Arby> vacationlogger: I'm somewhat amazed you even ask?
<Arby> after all you've reviewed my packaging :P
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: might be caching
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: kpixmap caching
<JontheEchidna> corrupted svg cache?
<Arby> I don't think I'm all that good at it
<a|wen> vacationlogger: with all the debdiff's i'm trying to find sponsors for, that might actually be quicker ;)
<vacationlogger> Arby: then I think you should become better :P
 * vacationlogger is wondering
<vacationlogger> Arby: JontheEchidna is probably a good mentor :P
<Arby> it's not for lack of trying
<Arby> it just doesn't seem to fit in my brain
<vacationlogger> might just take longer
<vacationlogger> Arby: bug 297152
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 297152 in linux-ports "boost -> boost1.35 transition / demote gcc-4.1 and gcc-4.2 to universe" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297152
<vacationlogger> perfect job
<knusperfrosch> vacationlogger: could you please add quilt as dependency for kubuntu-dev-tools?
<Arby> that looks like a good way to break the world :)
 * vacationlogger also hopes Lure_ is preparing for coredev :D
<Arby> I'm sure I've seen a lot of traffic regarding that bug already
<vacationlogger> Arby: a core dev would have to sponsor anyway
<vacationlogger> knusperfrosch: why?
 * Arby reads
<knusperfrosch> cause batl10n doesn't run without it?
<Lure> vacationlogger: dream on...
<knusperfrosch> vacationlogger: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/patchsys-quilt.mk is missing
<knusperfrosch> => quilt
<Lure> vacationlogger: is it possible now to get just rights for kde* ?
<vacationlogger> knusperfrosch: where is it missing?
<vacationlogger> Lure: it's still in testing
<vacationlogger> technically possible though
<Lure> vacationlogger: core-dev is too much for me, as I am just occasional contributer
<Lure> vacationlogger: but I would be interested in some packages that will be in main (digikam/kipi-plugins)
<knusperfrosch> vacationlogger: last 4 lines http://dpaste.com/115282/
 * Lure reads NewPackages to get lensfun in the archive
 * vacationlogger thinks Lure should at least find some minions for poor ol'apachelogger to torture towards motuship ;-)
<vacationlogger> that remidns me
<Lure> vacationlogger: lol
<vacationlogger> Xand3r: when are you going to continue work?
<Arby> vacationlogger: so what needs to be done for that bug, rebuild the packages with changed build-deps?
<Xand3r> vacationlogger: which work?
<vacationlogger> knusperfrosch: that got nothing to do with k-d-t
<vacationlogger> Xand3r: developer work
<vacationlogger> Arby: and probably change -dev package deps in most cases
<vacationlogger> Arby: talking about kde* that is
<Arby> vacationlogger: I've no intention of touching anything else
<vacationlogger> Lure: seriously, we have too few minions to dump minor impact work on
<Xand3r> vacationlogger: developer?
<vacationlogger> Arby: ^_^
<vacationlogger> Xand3r: packaging
<Xand3r> vacationlogger: packaging is developing?
<vacationlogger> Xand3r: + you should take a bug triage/mangement/disposal training from JontheEchidna
<knusperfrosch> vacationlogger: well then i got another idea of dependency(=what you need to use it?)
<vacationlogger> Xand3r: what do you think it is? :P
<Arby> vacationlogger: I'll probably regret this but I'll take a look
<Xand3r> vacationlogger: make binarys from developed stuff
<vacationlogger> knusperfrosch: it is a bit tricky ... quilt is not a dep of cdbs, but it will be invoked through it's clean rules ... so technically it is a dep, but a pre-build-time one, which can't be resolved by anything but the dude who creates the source package
<vacationlogger> in this case you :P
<vacationlogger> Xand3r: we are doing distribution development ... that is loads of making binaries from developed software + fixing bugs in that developed software + add additional software + kick out old software ....
<Arby> vacationlogger: so I have some vague chance of success what's the work flow?
<Arby> batget, edit, batbuild, make debdiff/
<vacationlogger> nah
<Xand3r> vacationlogger: an other point of view
<vacationlogger> get branch => change boost stuff as required => testbuild => create debdiff => attach debdiff to bug => find sponsor
<vacationlogger> oh, push branch after debdiffing
<vacationlogger> or you just don't debdiff and attach it to the bug but just mention that you pushed to the packaging branch
<vacationlogger> Xand3r: no, that is the definition of distribution development :P
<Xand3r> ^^
<Lure> any easy way to get packages from debian's new queue?
<vacationlogger> Xand3r: if you were packaging stuff only for your PPA or, for example to publish it on kde-look/apps, it would be "making binaries from developed stuff"
<vacationlogger> Xand3r: but since you (should) do that in a more advanced environment it is distribution environment because with every thing you upload you either fix a bug or add a requested feature
<vacationlogger> or introduce a regression for that matter :P
<seele> Nightrose: is there anything we can do to get our cameras working in intrepid? i forget why it broke a time before
<vacationlogger> seele: you could send me a cam and let me make it work :P
<JontheEchidna> do you guys think it would be possible to get a soprano-backend-sesame2 package uploaded to multiverse?
<JontheEchidna> take soprano tarball -> rape cmake with quilt -> build only the sesame2 backend
<JontheEchidna> -> upload to multiverse -> make kubuntu-restricted extras dep on it
<vacationlogger> Lure: please make the kubuntu-ninjas team a member of digikam-experimental
<JontheEchidna> then peeps can stop complaining about nepomuk being so slow
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: why not have it in main?
<JontheEchidna> vacationlogger: for the reason we don't build it in the first place, it fails DFSG
<vacationlogger> well, then it can't go universe either
<JontheEchidna> I said multiverse
<vacationlogger> not even there I think
<JontheEchidna> or is there some reason that I don't know about why it can't go there either?
<vacationlogger> besides, finding a sponsor for a multiverse upload is going to be fun :P
<JontheEchidna> heh
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: why can't upstream just make it dfsg compatible?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<vacationlogger> find out :P
<JontheEchidna> they just complain that downstreams use the slow backend
<vacationlogger> well, upstream fails to produce proper free software
<JontheEchidna> yeah, but they don't seem to want to change either, just disable nepomuk-strigi stuff when it encounters redland
<JontheEchidna> believe me, I feel the same way as you do
<vacationlogger> if I had time to visit trueg, I would :P
<vacationlogger> get him drunk and sign a contract that he gotta fix that stuff :P
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: is the sesame2 part dfsg compatible?
<vacationlogger> I actually think it is the failing part
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: sesame2 fails because it ships binary .jar files
<vacationlogger> it includes some binary blob IIRC
<JontheEchidna> the whole backend runs in a java vm
<Nightrose> seele: i used my hardy laptop in the end - don't know of a fix but i didn't look for one tbh
<a|wen> can we do without those, eg. do a repackt ... or do we actually need the binary blobs
<vacationlogger> Nightrose: send me your cam :P
 * vacationlogger is serious
<a|wen> repack, even
<vacationlogger> can't fix stuff I don't have the hardware for :S
<JontheEchidna> we need teh blobs
<Nightrose> vacationlogger: so far no cam i heard of works in intrepid
<a|wen> oh, that is bad
<Nightrose> so take whatever cam you can get
<vacationlogger> a|wen: the only solution would be if upstream would create the binary blob while build rather than shipping it alongside the source to begin with
 * Nightrose is afk for food
<vacationlogger> Nightrose, seele: can you please enhance the somewhere reported bug ( JontheEchidna knows bug nummber I suppose ;-))
<vacationlogger> I'll try to get my hands on a cam
<a|wen> vacationlogger: and i take that the source for the binary blob isn't avaible somewhere, so we could build it ourselves
 * JontheEchidna has no knowledge of any camera bug report
<JontheEchidna> well there was one crash but that was fixed
<vacationlogger> there was one
<vacationlogger> JontheEchidna: about kde4 not detecting cams
<vacationlogger> a|wen: can't remember, quite some time since I looked into it
<JontheEchidna> oh! that one
<vacationlogger> it's all about solid my friends :)
<JontheEchidna> bug 282556
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282556 in kde4libs "[Intrepid] Kubuntu: New device notifier does not recognise digital camera" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282556
<a|wen> vacationlogger: okay ... we really need to convince upstream then; don't the other distributions have the same problems
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: about everyone except mandravia and suse
<JontheEchidna> e.g. debian, us, Fedora
<a|wen> okay; that should be half their userbase ... can't understand how they'll ignore that, but well
<JontheEchidna> probably because the nepomuk dude is a mandravia person
<a|wen> oh... really not great then :/
<a|wen> ScottK: did the bluetooth updates enter intrepid/kubuntu-experimental/kde4.2 ?
<seele> where was the experimental digikam package at? it was in someone's ppa
<Lure> digikam-experimental
<Lure> ppa
<Lure> seele: https://edge.launchpad.net/~digikam-experimental/+archive/ppa
<Lure> seele: this is for intrepid, right?, jaunty has same packages in the archive
<seele> Lure: yes, intrepid
<seele> thanks for the link
<seele> damnit.. crashing on start
<a|wen> ScottK: in kde 4.1.4 when trying to use bluetooth i keep getting "The name org.openobex was not provided by any .service files" ... have you seen that before?
<Lure> seele: install marble
 * Lure thinks seele could read notes on the link I provided ;-)
<seele> Lure: notes on the ppa pate?
<seele> *page
<Lure> seele: yes
<Lure> seele: there is bug in marble packageing, this is why digikam crashes on start if "marble" is not installed
 * seele feels really stupid now
<seele> i dont see any note on the link you posted
<Lure> seele: you should not
<Lure> seele: it is on whiteboard
<Lure> seele: gray/blueish part of page
<seele> Lure: ah hah ok.  thanks :)
<Lure> seele: almost nobody notices it - I have plenty of "support calls" like yours ;-)
<seele> *g*
<ScottK> a|wen: I am getting that now too (that I've reinstalled).  My old install that had been upgraded from Gutsy/Hardy I did not get that.
<ScottK> a|wen: The Bluez 4 patches should be in the 4.2 packages in kubuntu-experimental.
<ScottK> I think clearly it's got more work that needs doing, but it's at least working a bit now.
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah ... on 4.1.4 i at least get a bluetooth icon and can pair the devices; however i can't seem to get anything running on 4.2
<ScottK> K.  Well it's the same patch.  Maybe it got dropped ...
<a|wen> ScottK: i get a symbol lookup error, which very much looks like we're back to the old state, right?
 * ScottK doesn't remember.
<ScottK> a|wen: Look in the package and see if the patch is still there ....
 * seele loves digikam
<seele> it's up there with amarok and marble as killer kde apps
<knusperfrosch> i get that one upon kbluetooth4 http://dpaste.com/115303/
<ScottK> vacationlogger: Here's something for you to ponder on your vacation: Because of an sbuild bug if a build-dep in not existing, you get depwait, but if it exists and is not installable, you get FTBFS.  If we reverse the upload process and upload the dependent packages first, they'll all depwait and then no more FTBFS due to slow arch and all the pain with the retries.
<Lure> seele: it just need some usability touches, but that is improving a lot in kde4
 * ScottK has to take $5YEAROLDCHILD to a birthday party.
<a|wen> ScottK: enjoy the cake ;)
<a|wen> ScottK: got it working in 4.2 now as well ... apart from the org.openobex error
<a|wen> ScottK: installing the package "obex-data-server" fixes the problem, yay :) ... i suppose it is kdebluetooth that we should have depend on that one?
<a|wen> ScottK: i suppose you'll update the package in both jaunty and intrepid-proposed? ... and just ping me, if you need any positive bluetooth feedback on a bug
<vacationlogger> meh
<vacationlogger> Nightrose: ping
<rgreening> o/
<vacationlogger> ScottK: the new process suggests that we build the main arches in the ppa anyway
<vacationlogger> ScottK: which would make the reversed upload a bit difficult
<vacationlogger> rgreening: \o do you have a camera at hand?
<rgreening> negative
<vacationlogger> perfect :|
<vacationlogger> seele: ping
<seele> vacationlogger: pong
<vacationlogger> seele: I suppose your cam did show up as mountable volume before?
<seele> vacationlogger: yes
<vacationlogger> ok, I only got one here that uses MS' fancy transfer protocol
<vacationlogger> seele: please run `lshal -m` ... plugin your cam ... once the first command is done with outputting information run `fdisk -l` ... then paste both
<vacationlogger> Lure: btw, when is digikam arriving in jaunty?
<seele> vacationlogger: ok, i'll do it after i teach senior IS students how to use FTP
 * seele facepalms
<vacationlogger> hehe, ok :)
 * a|wen goes to sleep
<a|wen> ScottK: ping me if you have more bluetooth stuff i should test... or something you want me to do
<seele> vacationlogger: ah heh.. so apparently my camera works now that i've updated digikam to experimental
<seele> dunno if you still want the output
<ScottK> vacationlogger: OK, build in PPA, then then copy in reverse order.
<vacationlogger> ScottK: I am not sure that would work out properly + it makes a copying a PITA
<vacationlogger> but worth a try I guess
 * vacationlogger is at war with solid
<seele> vacationlogger: have you always been at war with solid?
<Lure> any core-dev/motu that can look at lensfun package on revu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=lensfun
<ScottK> All the effing retries are a total PITA too.
<vacationlogger> seele: pretty much
<Lure> it is based on debian package by Mark Purcell, which is in Debian NEW queue, but still would like another review before I upload it to Ubuntu NEW
<vacationlogger> seele: ever since I did the open dvd thingy for the device notifier anyway
<ScottK> If someone wanted to figure out why soprano was uninstallable on armel, that'd be useful.
 * vacationlogger notes that hal clearly doesn't detect that darn cam here as a cam
<Lure> vacationlogger: time to write some .fdi files
<vacationlogger> hm
<vacationlogger> or maybe not
<vacationlogger> -(~/.kde/share/apps/solid/actions:$)-> solid-hardware query 'IS Camera'
<vacationlogger> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_40a_5ad_CYHJ737N1084_if0'
<vacationlogger> ~order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<mcasadevall> ScottK, I can look at it
<Lure> vacationlogger: now I belive you that you are on vacation
 * Lure has his brain off on vacation too ;-)
<vacationlogger> Lure: vacation depends a lot on the definition ;-)
<vacationlogger> maybe I need to restart the plasma
<vacationlogger> now
<vacationlogger> that is so incredibly lame
<vacationlogger> I can't even say how lame it really is
<vacationlogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot023.png
<ScottK> mcasadevall: Thanks.
<Arby> vacationlogger: I've rebuilt kdeplasma-addons for the boost transition http://paste.ubuntu.com/112516/
<Bsims> Hey got a weird one... kde nightly neon isn't detecting all of my drives correctly... any ideas? It works in gnome and kde 3.5
<Arby> could you check the diff before I push the branch please.
<Arby> (and then do whatever is necessary to get the new package built)
<Lure> Arby: looks fine
<ScottK> Bsims: Does it work right with the 4.2 packages in kubuntu-experimental?
<vacationlogger> Lure: I don't like the dh 7 dep in lensfun
<Arby> Lure: thanks I'll push it up then
<Bsims> I'm gonna try that next, kde finaly is at a point where its usable vs 3.5
<Lure> vacationlogger: that is what I got from debian
<Bsims> Well minus some stability issues
<Lure> vacationlogger: why you want lower? intrepid has 7 afair
<vacationlogger> Lure: still I don't like it :P
<ScottK> vacationlogger: Debian KDE team is going serious dh 7.
<ScottK> It's in intrepid and hardy-backports, so no real harm.
<vacationlogger> well, if you say so
<vacationlogger> I still don't like it though :P
<Lure> vacationlogger: why? any argument?
<Bsims> ScottK: Hrm I should just be able to uninstall all of kde, add the exerimental ppa and then reinstall kde correct?
<vacationlogger> Lure: just awful to not be able to build the software on an intrepid/hardy without unsupported updates
<ScottK> Bsims: I don't know anything about the Neon packages, so no idea.
<vacationlogger> Lure: sourcewise looking good though, if the binaries are alright feel free to upload
<ScottK> vacationlogger: Is there some better channel for Neon related questions?
<Lure> vacationlogger: you can build on intrepid, and you do not need lensfun on hardy (as new digikam will not run there)
<Bsims> ScottK: Nah, neon is its own stuff and doesn't touch the rest...
<vacationlogger> ScottK: #amarok.neon but rumor has it that the only dev is on vacation :P
<Lure> vacationlogger: thanks, please ad your +1 on revu, just for the record
<Lure> vacationlogger: want to test now with digikam and ufraw (which can use it as depends), then will upload
 * Bsims grins time to rsync and then play
<vacationlogger> launchpad even takes ages to log me in on revu
<vacationlogger> Lure: I also archived it
<Lure> vacationlogger: thanks
<Arby> vacationlogger: if I do 'gypsy push' and it gives me back a (revision?) number does that mean it worked?
<vacationlogger> Arby: I suppose so
<vacationlogger> otherwise it would be whining I guess ;-)
<Arby> ok then I think plasma-addons is done
<vacationlogger> Arby: considering I did the app, chance is high it would even throw an epic error message, go done with errocode 512 and eat all your system's memory :P
 * vacationlogger likes epic error messages :D
<Arby> verbose is good :)
<Arby> although I don't see it on ~kubuntu-members
 * Arby tries again with plain bzr
<Arby> that's better
<Arby> shows up now
<Arby> vacationlogger: does it need a core-dev to get the new package built now?
<Arby> or is there somekind of automagic for that
<vacationlogger> Arby: core-dev
<Arby> vacationlogger: care to push the button please
<vacationlogger> vacation!
<vacationlogger> ScottK: can you plus plasma-addons?
<vacationlogger> for boost transition
<ScottK> vacationlogger: You want me to upload it?
<vacationlogger> aye
<ScottK> Arby: Link me to the lp page with the branch.
 * vacationlogger is wondering what plus was meant to mean
 * ScottK too
<Arby> ScottK https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdeplasma-addons/ubuntu
<vacationlogger> ScottK: gypsy branch kdeplasma-addons :P
<ScottK> vacationlogger: I phearrrrr your magic scriptz.
<vacationlogger> lol
<Arby> ScottK: I'll have kdesdk as well in bit if you're still around
<vacationlogger> now there is really nothing magic about gypsy :P
<Arby> then that will be all the kde stuff done
<ScottK> Arby: I have 18 minutes until I have to pull chocks to get $5YEAROLDCHILD from the birthday party and kdebluetooth is ahead of you in line.
<Arby> ScottK; fair enough
<ScottK> Arby: It's not just a rebuild.  You changed debian/control, so that shoud be documented.
<Arby> ok I'll do it again
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone would take the kdebluetooth I just uploaded to Jaunty and (with appropriate versioning) put it in kubuntu-experimental.
<Arby> ScottK: I've amended the changelog and pushed
<Arby> should show up in a minute or two
<ScottK> lookin
<ScottK> g
<ScottK> Arby: I'm still not getting it and I have to run in a few minutes, so I can look at it later if no one else does.
<Arby> ScottK: OK, it's showing up for me now
<ScottK> I still don't get it, but I'll check lter.
 * ScottK --> out
<Bsims> I am trying to install the experimental packages from the PPA and when I tried an apt-get install kde kde-core I got the following message  kde-core: Depends: kdebase-workspace (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Bsims> E: Broken packages
<Tonio_> hum I have a little question about quassel.... how can I get rid of the merged buffer view at the top ?
<Tonio_> I tried but couldn't find it...
<Arby> wooohooooo
 * Arby finally fixed the s-c-p-k bug that crashes systemsettings :D
<seele> Tonio_: let me check where, but it's in the configuration settings somewhere
<seele> Arby: yaay
<Bsims> 3/quit
<Tonio_> seele: thanks :) hum quassel notifies in the systray ? pretty cool ;)
<Arby> now I just need to make it play nice
<seele> Tonio_: hmm.. there is no option in the configuration (should ping Sput about that..) but if you rightclick on the white bar to the left of the box
<Tonio_> seele: the thing is that I don't know how they rename it, and I'm not very used to this "buffer" concept.... that's not very ircish...
<seele> there will be a list of UI elements you can enable and disable it
<seele> Tonio_: i think people who have 100 channels and are hardcore about IRC like it. which quassel started as an expert irc client
<Tonio_> seele: right, not easy to find out :)
<seele> Tonio_: maybe by default we will configure it off by default
<seele> Tonio_: yeah, it really should be an option in the configuration
<Sput> seele: what do you mean?
<seele> Sput: ping ^^ might want to have a config page to be able to configure the UI layout elements
<Tonio_> seele: well... I can't imagin being able to read 100 channels in the meantime, but as long as people do like it.... I don't mind :)
<Sput> View -> Chat Monitor?
<Tonio_> seele: I'm not against the concept of having lots of options, otherwise I would use gnome :)
<seele> Sput: oh ho ho, totally missed that
<Sput> :)
<seele> nevermind then, it exists and that's a good place for it
<Tonio_> seele: but the default config should remain simple imho
<Sput> could add a context menu entry too
<seele> i just didnt look further
<seele> Tonio_: right, so maybe we adjust the default, but the functionality still exists
<Tonio_> Sput: is quassel using kconfig/kiosk ?
<Sput> Tonio_: no
<Tonio_> Sput: right, it's qt, not kde... so we have to fix the packaging to change the default config...
<Sput> Tonio_: well yeah, but we might want to go with off-by-default as upstream too
<Tonio_> Sput: as long as reactivating it remains easy, I think off by default is the right choice
<Sput> didn't get to sanitizing the default layout yet
<Tonio_> Sput: anyway, I'm really happy to see the great job done arround quassel....
<Sput> Tonio_: thanks :)
<Sput> and we're not done yet
<Tonio_> Sput: I dreamt for long about a konversation-like client that would give me irssi persistent connexion capability
<Tonio_> Sput: and you made it :)
<Sput> I got fed up with having to use a text-mode client in screen :)
<Tonio_> Sput: that's why I stoped using it too :)
 * Sput thinks about useful toolbar actions
<Lure> ScottK: you are archive-admin since 5 hours?
<Bsims> I am trying to install kde4 on Intrepid and I can't get it to work... apt-get install -s kubuntu-kde4-desktop reports broken packages
<Riddell> Bsims: user questions in #kubuntu.  there's no such package in intrepid
<Bsims> Ok
<larsivi> hi, with intrepid and kde 4.2 I observer a memory leak in plasma (slowish, but nonetheless bad, about 100m per 12 hours)
<larsivi> also the runner thingy seems to keep old icons, making it more and more difficult to see exactly which app I execute
<Riddell> sound like upstream bugs
<larsivi> Riddell: ok - one more that may not be though; I have two kontact icons in krunner, the first of which seems to be 'off' - among other things it doesn't actually start kontact :)
<Riddell> dunno, look at what you have in your XDG path
<seele> anyone have some gtk apps installed? are the options to view toolbars in View or Settings?
<larsivi> Riddell: XDG?
<seele> Sput: so i dont know if you care about this.. but KDE likes to have toolbar configuration in a Settings menu instead of View. I'm currently trying to change the guideline so it is in View, so I wouldnt bother changing it, but you might get some bugs about it if anyone upstream notices.
<Sput> seele: I'll put our toolbar configuration there too - but the question is if the same applies for dock windows
<Sput> I get the impression that those are in a menu called View quite often
<Sput> e.g. Dolphin has it in View -> Panels
<seele> Sput: hmm.. i can't think of anything that uses dock windows. but everything should be in that menu anyway
<seele> ah ok
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK: lensfun waiting in NEW queue for archive-admin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue
<seele> i hate this stupid guidline it doesnt make any sense
<Sput> for toolbars it's consistently in Settings -> Toolbars indeed
<Sput> (and I still tend to look in View first)
<seele> yep
<Sput> so yeah, usability-wise it's a nightmare probably :)
<Lure> seele: probably because it is more than just view on/off, but also detail config what is on toolbar
<seele> Lure: the Settings > Toolbar menu is only On/Off
<seele> Lure: to configure toolbars you go to Settings > Configure Toolbar
<seele> which makes sense
<Lure> seele: right, mixed it with Configure toolbars
<seele> it doesnt make sense that half the window you configure in View (such as status bar and menu bar) but the other half is in Settings (tool bar)
<Lure> seele: right
<seele> Lure: no, it should be separated and at the top of the menu while all the configure options are grouped together at the bottom
<seele> er, maybe you are right and i'm just giving additional detail
<seele> but i can see how it might have come to be that way, i just dont think it is the right way to do it
<Lure> seele: agreed, it is unnatural location
<Lure> seele: I rarely enable/disable toolbars, so I did not notice it
<Lure> seele: actually, I always use right-click on toolbar
<Lure> so I would support Sput to add Chat window on/off also to right click
<Lure> would make it more discoverable for me (as a new user might not even know how this is named)
 * Sput afk for the superbowl
<Sput> not that I'm interested in US Football at all, but there's booze and food to have :)
<Sput> and maybe it even is a good game
<seele> Sput: GO STEELERS
<Arby> vacationlogger: ScottK: kdesdk rebuild for boost transition pushed to bzr branch
<Riddell> why is the US's bigget sports event on a Sunday?
<seele> Riddell: because football is more important that religion
<seele> besides.. the blessing is fresh if the game is only a few hours after service :P
<Riddell> I wasn't meaning from a Wee Frees points of view, I was just meaning that it's easier for people to go out and spend money on a saturday
<judaz> hey
<Riddell> hi judaz
<judaz> i'm having a hard time with kopete 0.70
<judaz> on KDE 4.2
<seele> too many other things go on friday and saturday.. that's why sunday is such a good day for it
<seele> sunday afternoon: watch the game
<seele> it's what you do
<judaz> it "crashes" when someone talks to me on msn network
<judaz> it just quits.. kde does not get as a crash
<judaz> Riddell: hey.. everything ok?
<Riddell> judaz: paste the output of   apt-cache policy libmsn0.1
<judaz> http://pastebin.ca/1324743
<judaz> Riddell: there..
<Riddell> judaz: I wonder if it's a problem with that new libmsn0.1 then
<judaz> Riddell: no idea...
<judaz> and its strange..
<judaz> beacuse i see theres a bug when msn connects
<ghostcube> hi
<judaz> but for me is when someone speaks to me
<ScottK> Lure: I am, but doing a lot of New is not for a while (I'm still training).
<torkiano> sorry Riddell, Tonio_  about package qutecom or KCall for jaunty, Have you thought about it?
<Tonio_> torkiano: I looked at qutecom.... a nightmare to package right now...
<Tonio_> torkiano: it forks openwengo build system and has wengo references everywhere in the code.... I'm expecting something cleaned up before packaging...
<Tonio_> especially since this is not stable yet...
<Tonio_> torkiano: about kcall, it is unmaintained for sure....
<Tonio_> torkiano: lots of things in the work for jaunty yet.... we should probably discard this for jaunty+1 I'm affraid
<torkiano> If helps, there is a PPA for qutecom here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~cavedon/+archive
<Tonio_> torkiano: I saw that one, but well I got lots of crashes with qutecom...
<Tonio_> torkiano: I'll review the packages on it and will let you know... maybe we can get it at least in universe
<torkiano> that would be great :)
<Tonio_> torkiano: as long as it can connect, btw :)
<Lure> ScottK: congrats and take time to get used to new role (we will abuse you later ;-))
<ScottK> Lure: Thanks.
<torkiano> Tonio_: if you need testing, contact me
<Tonio_> ScottK: you archive admin now ?
<Tonio_> torkiano: sure will do :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: congrats :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Thanks
<Lure> Riddell: do we plan to include grave bugfixes from dfaure already in kde 4.2.0 or should we just wait for 4.2.1
<ScottK> How grave?
<ScottK> NCommander: Any news on soprano?
<NCommander> ScottK, I won't know until I try and bring my ARM hardware up later tommorow
 * NCommander is in Berlin ATM
<ScottK> NCommander: OK.  Not a great rush.
<Tonio_> Lure: don't about SRUs but as far as it concerns jaunty, and those are not showstopper bugs, I think we should just wait...
<Tonio_> Lure: 4.2.1 will be out long before the release anyway
<ScottK> seele: It seems your web host is down/has been crushed by interest in pictures of the party.
<ScottK> Nevermind, apparently complaining was enough to bring it back.
<Lure> Tonio_: problem is that people do not see photos in digikam until logout/login/restart ;-)
<Tonio_> Sput: looks like quassel notifications appear twice for me.... is that known problem or should I report ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Should report.
<Tonio_> Lure: as said, for SRUs and intrepid that can be discussed...
<Lure> Tonio_: we do not have kde 4.2 in intrepid, just -experimental
<Tonio_> Lure: as long as we know that yes, it'll be fixed with 4.2.1 on jaunty, I don't mind let people wait for the fix
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, it is just 3 weeks a way or so
<Tonio_> Lure: people using jaunty KNOW they'll have bugs :) and patching and remove the patch with packaging 4.2.1 is a waste of time on that point
<Tonio_> ScottK: oki
<ScottK> Tonio_: #quassel
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum I was about to report on their bts, but that's fine
<ScottK> OK.  Their BTS is good.
<ScottK> Sput is watching the superbowl right now anyway.
<Tonio_> ScottK: ah oki ;)
<Tonio_> and they use redmine :) hehe, I really the way those guys do work !
<seele> ScottK: wow.. it's back up?
<seele> huh, still dead for me
<Tonio_> are some peope here using/testing plasmoid-network-manager ? I didn't receive any comment for days....
<Tonio_> it's really working well for me now, except for the vpn part, which is still in the work
<judaz> seems that the problema with Kopete
<judaz> is when the nick has too many chars
<judaz> I've selected the truncate nick option and the problema "solved
<judaz> "
<Tonio_> judaz: hum interesting....
<Tonio_> I hate those long nick people sometimes use.... maybe as a temporary workarround, we should consider enabling this by default....
<vorian> vacationlogger: i need to fill out all the new paperwork to get the ball rolling
 * smarter just discovered that you can drag and drop the cashew O_o
<Lure> Tonio_: nm works for me (wpa-psk), very nicely
<Lure> Tonio_: I mentioned this to wstephanson and he was happy to hear that it works for more than him
<Tonio_> Lure: great :) I'd like to know what about wep....
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm using WPA2-PSK without a trouble on my side too :)
<maco> ScottK: do you think its possible bug 217270 is to blame for kmail not prompting for passphrase for signing and for having to enter my ssh key passphrase in the terminal?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 217270 in seahorse "seahorse does not recognize seahorse-agent/ssh-agent as a caching agent" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217270
<maco> ScottK: its apparently something that happens only when you've got kdepim and seahorse both installed
<ScottK> Arby: kdeplasma-addons uploaded.  Thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<Arby> ScottK: thanks for uploading
<ScottK> maco: What you showed me the other day was seahorse erasing the gpg.conf.
 * ScottK reads the bug.
<Arby> ScottK: do you have time to look at kdesdk as well?
<ScottK> Maybe.
<ScottK> What's the url?
<Arby> ScottK; https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdesdk/ubuntu
<maco> ScottK: it seems seahorse-agent and gpg-agent sort of fight over who gets to be the agent for that session
<maco> so maybe seahorse removes "use-agent" to keep gpg-agent out of the way. but when kde runs, seahorse-agent doesn't so it can't pick up the slack? (hypothesis)
<ScottK> That's a seahorse bug then.
<ScottK> If seahorse modifies the gnupg config, that's a seahorse bug.
<maco> ok
<ScottK> gnupg-agent has been part of the base install since Gutsy, so also, since Seahorse arrived in Main later, it think it's obligated not to break existing stuff.
<ScottK> I guess the thing to test is if seahorse-agent will support kmail.
<ScottK> If it will, we could make it an alternate depends.
<maco> ok
<maco> ScottK: adam says seahorse-agent no longer touches that file.
<maco> so it could just be my 2 year old /home
<ScottK> maco: The comment in yours kind of disagrees with that.  Could be.
<maco> ScottK: unless the comment was added a year ago. it hasn't tried to change it back since i put "use-agent" in there though. and after a reboot, gpg-agent is running and i can sign again, so maybe it's a false alarm then
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> If Kmail can use seahorse-agent to support signing, I don't mind at all making it an alternate depends.
<ScottK> I think that would cure most of the problems as gnupg-agent wouldn't get pulled in if seahorse was installed.
<maco>  well he also said kgpg doesnt provide similar functionality so it should be possible to make kmail use seahorse-agent
<ScottK> So if kill gnupg-agent and can sign with seahorse-agent, then we could tell...
<ScottK> Tell me it works and I'll change the package.
<maco> mmm no not working
<ScottK> OK.
<maco> would be nice if it did
<ScottK> yeah.
<ScottK> If you're in touch with seahorse upstream, maybe you can get that fixed?
<maco> im actually thinking that might be on the kmail end...
<maco> though kmail might have an option for which agent to use since it has a million options anyway :P
<Tonio_> FYI guys, kmplayer KDE4 waiting for revu on ubuntuwire !!
<Tonio_> he kde3 version kpart for konq is broken so getting this one in would be really nice !
<Tonio_> Riddell: you asked me to ping to for revu when ready, it is
<ScottK> maco: If Seahorse conflicts with gnupg-agent, then I think it should either provide the same functions or be fixed not to conflict.
<maco> well they cant both be running at once, so they conflict in that sense
<maco> but it seems the file-editing may have been a remnant of how long it's been since i started with an empty $HOME
<maco> ill try with a new user to check
<maco> er...what's the kde equivalent of users-admin?
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaics, it works decently...
<ScottK> maco: Tell me what that is and perhaps I can tell you?
<maco> a gui for adduser or useradd or whatever it's called
<Tonio_> maco: that's on our todo :)
<Tonio_> maco: not yet in there afaik
<maco> oh ok
<ScottK> kuser works, doesn't it?
<maco> >< right, have to kdesu that i guess
<ScottK> kdesudo please
<maco> yeah kdesu not found, got it
<Tonio_> maco: you might be interested in this : http://blog.ratonred.com/2009/01/a-new-stuff-with-the-power-of-plasma/
<maco> meanwhile i have to remember to *not* use sudo or gksudo on users-admin because if i do the policykit goes bonkers and locks you out of it completely
<Tonio_> maco: I'm expecting to test some pardus developments arround kde4...
<maco> pardus?
<Tonio_> maco: a kde oriented distribution that is coding interesting admin tools ;)
<ScottK> maco: I was able to add a user in Intrepid with Kuser just via clicking on it in the menu.
<ScottK> I didn't need to run it from a command line.
<Tonio_> maco: yeah, through the menu it'll use kdesudo by default
<ScottK> This is 4.1, of course.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I pretty much don't understand why they don't make kuser a kcm module....
<Tonio_> ScottK: should be imho...
 * ScottK neither, but I just package this stuff ...
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup, it works, that's the point :)
<maco> ah,that assumes i acknowledge the existence of menus when i've got a terminal open :P
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'd really prefer a simpler tool, with predefined profiles, like 'system admin', "power user" "guest", that would set the groups by default...
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<maco> since i use irssi in terminator, its faster for me to just open a new pane (or have one open) when i'm on my irc desktop
<Tonio_> ScottK: but pardus will make that happen when they port their comar tools
<maco> Tonio_: users-admin has that
<ScottK> I think our default should not show the system users.
<maco> i actually used users-admin because kuser didn't.
<ScottK> maco: We had that with Guidance in our KDE3 stuff.
<Tonio_> maco: dunno about that.... is that a gnome or kde tool ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: well not exactly as I said, but yeah, guidance was a little easier to use on that point
<ScottK> Better, but not ideal.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the pardus kde3 tools were extremely good, but they were not working with kubuntu as they patched python libs a lot....
<Tonio_> ScottK: afaik, they intend to make it more portable for kde4 :)
<ScottK> Yes, I remember looking at them in Prague.
<maco> Tonio_: users-admin is the gnome tool, and it gives "desktop user" "administrator" or "unpriveleged user" options on the main tab. there is, of course, a more advanced tab to get more fine-grained, but those setup some sensible default profiles
<Tonio_> maco: sounds good
<Tonio_> maco: one thing is sure, we can't expect kde to release such a tool, they always considered admin tools were the matter of distros, which makes sense....
<Tonio_> maco: but as kde4 seems to be very attractive for lots of devs, I have no doubt it'll happen one day...
<ScottK> Tonio_: Who knows.  The same was true of a power manager for a long time too.
<Tonio_> ScottK: true, I must say :)
<ghostcube> hmm guys ok i dont get the trouble, that is made arround the "cashew"
<ghostcube> iam reading some forum posts about and if its possible to get it disabled wth is going on oO
<ghostcube> i hope kde4 doesnt end up as an macosx oO
<ghostcube> u dont need it u dont get it :|
<ScottK> ghostcube: I've no idea what you are talking about.
<ghostcube> heh moment
<ghostcube> ScottK, this strange thing i noticed cause a friend showed me i hate the cashew 0.2b http://forums.opensuse.org/soapbox/387720-kde-doesnt-need-certain-users.html
<ghostcube> its a strange diskussion
<ghostcube> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=91009&forumpage=4
<ghostcube> i dont really get this trouble thats made arround this damn icon oO
<Tonio_> rgreening: hey :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: hey
<Tonio_> rgreening: gimme good news about PNM.... :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: none to give
<ScottK> ghostcube: It's also half a year old.
<Tonio_> rgreening: still no luck with WEP ?.....
<ghostcube> ScottK, yeah is there any news about this or still this war between the coders lol
<rgreening> Tonio_: I can't seem to make wep using hex key #1 and Open or Shared work
<Tonio_> rgreening: well I'll have time to go wep here on wednesday, I'll give a try
<rgreening> Tonio_: ok. It's a real bummer here. I tried cleaning all settings and no go
<ghostcube> ScottK, only interest not really necessary if u dont know about
<ghostcube> :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: oki I'll investigate....
<rgreening> Tonio_: I wonder if it's an offset issue in reading the hex key. I notice the config file starts with wep0 for the key and not wep1.
<Tonio_> interesting...
<rgreening> web keys are number 1-4 but in the confog its 0-3
<rgreening> s/confog/config
<Tonio_> let me look at the svn log, this reminds me of something
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> ghostcube: Package this if you don't like it http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/I+HATE+the+Cashew?content=91009
<rgreening> haha
<Tonio_> rgreening: which svn version have you been using when testing ?
<ScottK> Honestly I think a lot of people didn't understand the point of 4.0 and got overly upset.
<ghostcube> :D nah i havent any probs with it lol i just get the link in cf channel a friend showed me
<ScottK> Of course distros like Fedora shipping it as their default KDE desktop didn't help any.
<ScottK> ghostcube: I think a lot of that has calmed down now.
<ghostcube> ScottK, this would be fine cause it seemed a bit childish or ?
<ScottK> We also get people here screaming we switched to 4.1 for Intrepid.
<ghostcube> i think better talk together than code against each other
<ghostcube> ScottK, eh ?
<ghostcube> why this ?
<ScottK> They wanted both 3.5 and 4.1
<ScottK> Because of MYPETBUG makes KDE4 TOTALLY UNUSABLE and BROKEN.
<ghostcube> oO
<ScottK> We didn't have enough people to do both.
<ScottK> Such people ought to run Hardy or switch to Lenny.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah, fedora did a HUDGE mistake releasing with kde4.0.....
<ScottK> We've had a couple of people show up saying they were going to do it, but none have succeeded in providing production quality 3.5 packages on Intrepid.
<ghostcube> ScottK, hmm yeah i understand this i think 4.2 is better than 4.0 or 4.1 so it will take time to get the people using kde4 as kde3
<Tonio_> ScottK: on the other side, fedora is an experimental distro made to improve RHEL....
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yes.  One reason I don't use it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: people (like linus) should consider their distro is a kind of hudge playground...
<ghostcube> i hate rpm distros lol
<ScottK> No opensuse for me for the same reason.
<ghostcube> thats why iam used to use debian hehe
<rgreening> deb superior to rpm in my experience
<Tonio_> ScottK: but expectations like "I wan't a stable distro, and use fedora" is pure bullshit....
<Tonio_> ScottK: even linus can be stupid at some points :)
<ghostcube> isnt he to gnome now as default DE ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Users want the latest and greatest bleeding edge stuff, they want it stable and bug free, and they want it now.
<Tonio_> ghostcube: yeah and he switched since fedora went with 4.0, which drove him nuts...
<rgreening> you mean I cant have that :P haha
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah, but want I can understand from the lambda, I don't accept that from linus
<ghostcube> yeah 4.0 havent been  the best release ever
<Tonio_> linus knows that he has a playground distro in use and expects everything is stable and well integrated... that's so stupid...
<ScottK> ghostcube: 4.0 was a very good release for what it was meant to be.  Usable desktop wasn't on the list.
<ghostcube> ScottK, thats what i meant it was ok but not to work with for many people
<Tonio_> ScottK: on the other hand, the release announcment of kde wasn't clear
<ScottK> Sure.  The fault goes around.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the "for developpers and brave users !!!" statement was offline purpose...
<Tonio_> ScottK: but seing applications releasing with this is not acceptable, of course...
<rgreening> anyone know how to correctly disable smoke in kdebindings? It wont build against qt4.5
<Tonio_> rgreening: --disable-smoke ?
 * Tonio_ runs far away....
<rgreening> Tonio_: dunno for sure. It may be more complex.. mod the install files, etc.
<rgreening> Tonio_: Im going to try against the latest qt snapshot released today... see if that helps.
<Tonio_> rgreening: kdebindings is the dark side of kde I don't know.... I may not be able to help you this time...
<rgreening> yeah, I need apachelogger or someone.
<Tonio_> rgreening: have you seen performances improvements with 4.5 ? I didn't test on my side...
<rgreening> Tonio_: I haven't really given it a good test. I still have issues I am trying to iron out here
<Tonio_> k
<rgreening> The webkit and arora browser are nice
<ScottK> rgreening: Patching the CMakelist.
<Tonio_> rgreening: I can't wait to use konqueror with webkit....
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah, and mod the install files right?
<ScottK> Yep
<rgreening> Tonio_: yeah. webkit works better than khtml in my testing so far
<Tonio_> great
<rgreening> ScottK: ty. I may have to give that a go
<Tonio_> rgreening: but appart from aurora, what about konqueror ?
<Tonio_> is the kpart already written yet ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: or is it in the work ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: dont think so (but I never loked). If you could... perhaps...
 * Tonio_ searching for webkit-kde on the svn
<ghostcube> inst it webkit-qt4 ?
<ghostcube> i only build the gtk port here so i dont know exactly heh
<Tonio_> rgreening: seems to be maintained.... we can upgrade the package once we have 4.5 for tests....
<Tonio_> rgreening: but the codebase looks updated according to qt4.5, which is pretty good news
<rgreening> Tonio_: If you want to grab qt from my PPA (it snapshot from 01/29). It's a little buggy.
<rgreening> gtg... back in later. Food.
<Tonio_> rgreening: well I only have one laptop and I use it at work...
<Tonio_> rgreening: jaunty+4.2 is probably enough experimental for me :)
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> so, switching to xrender helps
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-01
<JontheEchidna> new k3b upload saves 0.7 mb live cd space \o/
<Lex79> I hope this means kffmpegthumbnailer on the CD :P
<neversfelde> I hoe ffmpegthumbnailer makes less problems for people out there than for me
<JontheEchidna> we're still 3 MB over
<Lex79> :(
<JontheEchidna> and probably need 4 MB less to make a safe iso
<JontheEchidna> we were just about there until virtuoso came and added 3.5 MB more
<Lex79> is it built with lzma compression?
<JontheEchidna> probably not, that'd be something to look in to
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: it's not http://launchpadlibrarian.net/38505606/virtuoso-opensource_5.0.12-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: Switching would help alleviate some pain, but we'd still have to find clever ways to shrink things elsewhere
<Lex79> of course
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: is this new kdm theme default for 4.4 or not? Sorry, my bad english seems to prevet me from understandig your post on the list.
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: It would have been, but it was too late for 4.4
<neversfelde> ok
<Lex79> I don't understand why not a kde theme with kubuntu logo ;(
<Lex79> *kdm
<neversfelde> I think we should brand a little bit and I would love to have a theme accepted by the kde artwork team that is probably not 100% upstream
<JontheEchidna> shtylman has a kubuntu logo and a kde logo version of the theme
<neversfelde> but I thought that we have a policy which does not accept it for lucid
<Lex79> just break the policy
<Lex79> :P
<JontheEchidna> well, the policy is that the artwork is either upstream or is approved by upstream
<JontheEchidna> and it has been approved by upstream
<neversfelde> ok, sound good, so use shtylman kubuntu version of kdm's theme
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<neversfelde> I really like it
<JontheEchidna> What I like about his theme the best is that it actually has a login button :P
<neversfelde> and I also like of kubuntu branding if KDE likes it too
<Lex79> yeah
<neversfelde> a bit
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, a little bit of branding is no problem. We're still using the default wallpaper for the background, and the dialog itself is themed to fit in with the default plasma theme
<neversfelde> we need a custom color like suse :D
<JontheEchidna> They let openSUSE turn their background a putrid green, so I'd hope they'd let us stick in a logo on the login screen ;P
<neversfelde> I propose orange :D
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: you know, the real problem is make a decision :P
<JontheEchidna> (and my favorite color is green)
<Lex79> me too
<Lex79> I like opensuse for his green theme :P
<JontheEchidna> but I find the green air wallpaper... blegh
<Lex79> I don't like that
<neversfelde> Susis and KDE chose the right way, We should do branding klike they did
<neversfelde> unforunatley we are blue ;)
<neversfelde> so, we can only do minor changes
<shtylman> JontheEchidna neversfelde: I have actually removed the kde logo altogether as per request of pinheiro: http://www.shtylman.com/stuff/kdm_latest.png ... we can put it back for kubuntu if we want... but just letting yall know the route upstream is taking
<Lex79> shtylman: why not with kubuntu logo?
<shtylman> Lex79: pinheiro isn't too fond of it... and with the new wallpaper it might make the whole scene a bit more "crowded"
<shtylman> i.e. another element to distract you
<shtylman> this way it stays simpler
<shtylman> focusing on the task at hand...and that is to login
<Lex79> ok, I understand
<ScottK> Looks good to me, but what do I know ....
<superm1> ScottK, in fixing the ubiquity KDE frontend i had some feedback; you should only show that uBlog thing if there is enough space on the desktop.  it makes it really hard to double click the install icon: http://imagebin.org/82797
<ghostcube> o/
<ScottK> superm1: Makes sense.  shtylman: Can we do that?
<tumaix> Ppl, I'm having a lot of issues on kubuntu 9.10 + kde4 from the ppa,
<tumaix> not on crashes or anithing, but, well, My app doesn't work as expected
<tumaix> but it does work in the other major distros ( tested on fedora, opensuse, mandriva and archilinux )
<tumaix> I'm not sure where the problem is, in kubuntu, but I think it's something related to QtScript.
<ghostcube> tumaix: do you run Qt 4.6 as well dont know if the other distros ship 4.6 too
<tumaix> ghostcube: yes, I'm on qt 4.6, the others are using 4.6 too since I need it to compile and run.
<ghostcube> hmm then i dont know :) but it was just a guess i think the others in here have more ideas about
<tumaix> ghostcube: what I cant* tell you is if the people that tested on the other distros are using a compiled-by-hand version of qt.
<tumaix> ghostcube: the major problem for me is that I cant test my own app in my machine, because I got unexpected errors ( like a 'undefined' in the QtScript console, without saying the line error, but without doing the job too )
<ghostcube> tumaix: uh sounds not good, i think the guys doing the qt packaging arent on or afk
<ghostcube> so stay in a bit i think they will tell you
<tumaix> ghostcube: can you point me who they are, so I know which one to ping? =)
<ghostcube> io would start with Riddell or JontheEchidna :)
<ghostcube> they could tell you i think so
<JontheEchidna> I'm not really knowledgable on QtScript
<tumaix> JontheEchidna: but can you try to reproduce my issue? ;)
<JontheEchidna> not knowledgable enough :D
<JontheEchidna> If you gave me step-by-step instructions, maybe. But I also have to leave for class in a few minutes
<tumaix> if you package KDE, you already have everything there.
<tumaix> since it's a kde app.
<tumaix> do you have kdeedu sources there?
<tumaix> all that you need to do is run one app + one example.
<tumaix> the expected result in kubuntu is that it will do nothing. -.-'
<JontheEchidna> which app?>
<tumaix> Rocs,
<tumaix> click in the node tool, add a bunch of them,
<tumaix> randomly connect them with edges
<tumaix> then go file -> script -> open, travel to rocs sources -> src -> Scripts -> coloring.js
<tumaix> and click in 'run'
<JontheEchidna> will look at it later, I have to go now.
<tumaix> ow, well.
<tumaix> so I will poke Riddell, ping ;)
<neversfelde> tumaix: I have no coloring.js on my system after installing rocs
<tumaix> neversfelde: it's only in the sources.
<tumaix> used for internal debugging ;)
<shtylman> ScottK: I *think* there is a programatic way to hide widgets .. but im not sure... we could just disable that one altogether.
<tumaix> shtylman: widget.hide();
<shtylman> tumaix: but can I do that from an external program? not the widget code itself...
<neversfelde> tumaix: I cannot reproduce the bug with our current development version
<shtylman> I realize I can hide it from the widget code
<shtylman> ScottK: I guess the uBlog code would have to be modified to be smart about desktop size
<tumaix> neversfelde: you mean that the nodes are being collored?
<neversfelde> tumaix: yes, two of them turned red
<tumaix> neversfelde: hm....
<tumaix> I'm using 9.10 + 4.4 ppa
<neversfelde> probably a problem with the ppa packages
<neversfelde> sorry, I cannot test, because I have no Karmic here at the moment
<tumaix> well, if it's a problem with the ppa packages, it's a great relief.
<tumaix> I was worried =)
<tumaix> thanks for your time
<Quintasan> hmm anyone can suggest me a DAMN GOOD wireless set (mouse and keyboard)?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I have a cherry g260 set, it is very good
<Quintasan> neversfelde: how much did you pay?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I can't remember, it is an older one, so it shouldn't be that expensive anymore
<rbelem> Quintasan, http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/keyboards/keyboard/devices/192&cl=us,en
<rbelem> Quintasan, a wireless keyboard with touchpad :-)
<Quintasan> rbelem: my wrists hurt, just a little more and they will sue me to European Court for violating human laws
<Quintasan> :P
<rbelem> eheheh
<Quintasan> rbelem: besides I have a tablet so no need for a touchpad
<Zorael> Amarok in the beta ppa crashes upon startup, and I'm not sure it's Amarok's fault or if some library update from another ppa is causing it. Would anyone mind taking a look at the kcrash at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/366861 ?
<Tm_T> Zorael: does reinstall of phonon help?
<Zorael> Tm_T: I reinstalled phonon-backend-xine, haven't tried the main phonon package yet, one moment
<rbelem> Quintasan, it is nice to think the fact I don't need to move my entire arm, just need to move my fingers, and i don't need to carry a mouse
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> i would like to have one :-)
<Zorael> Tm_T: Still crashes. It draws the entire UI (sans playlist and file entries), and then closes and DrKonqi pops up
<Zorael> The tail of the output from amarok -d looks like http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/366868.
<jussi01> could someone test if its just me, or does tremulous really not work in lucid?
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> gosh, it's late in europe
<Quintasan> Riddell: \o
<Quintasan> 5 pm ain't so late :)
<Riddell> no but it's only early o'clock in the US
<Quintasan> well, I don't have sleeping included in my plans for next 3 days or so :P
<Quintasan> 4.4 tags on 4th Feb, right?
<Riddell> yes indeed
<neversfelde> I guess we are not planning to backport the rc3?
<Riddell> neversfelde: I don't think it's a priority
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you look into changing input method for qt?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yes, it is not a problem if you have installed with japanese locale
<Quintasan> locale is jp_JP and uim automatically picks that
<Quintasan> if you want to use japanese output and you have different locale (like me) you need to install for eg. uim and uim-anthy then do im-switch -v -z pl_PL -c and select uim
<Riddell> ubottu: what is uim?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> huh?
<Riddell> Quintasan: what is uim?
<Quintasan> Riddell:  it's a input method system
<Quintasan> like IBus or SKIM
<Quintasan> actually ibus-anthy fails at kanji, as soon as you press enter to accept (with space you switch kanjis) they disappear
<Quintasan> props to Zorael go for that
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'm confused.  doesn't kimpanel support ibus now and that's what we want to use?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I don't know if we can solve it on software-level. I can write a page on wiki for this if neccessary
<Quintasan> Riddell: I've tried with ibus, didn't work :(
<Riddell> freeflying: you're not in portland are you?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I don't have uim listed in the right click menu for line edits
<Quintasan> I tried selecting different IM in im-switch but the panel itself doesn't offer any option for anthy
<Quintasan> Riddell: you will need to install it
<Quintasan> Riddell: sudo aptitude install uim uim-qt uim-anthy anthy
<Lex79> bah :( phonon stuff
<Lex79> in kdelibs, FindPhonon.cmake
<Lex79> find_path(PHONON_INCLUDE_DIR NAMES phonon/phonon_export.h
<Lex79> in kdebase-runtime:
<Lex79> #include <Phonon/ObjectDescription>
<Quintasan> :/
<Lex79> it's a hell
<Lex79> I'm thinking someone is stupid rickspencer3
 * Quintasan <3 case sensitiveness sometimes
<Lex79> ops
<Lex79> I mean....Riddell
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> the good think is that bindings are building
<Quintasan> thing
 * Lex79 tries to patch kdelibs
 * Quintasan hands an energy drink to Lex79
 * Lex79 is becoming crazy
<Lex79> thanks :)
<Quintasan> I have a strange premotion that I don't want even to look at the code
<Lex79> don't look !
<Riddell> Lex79: are you calling rick stupid?!
<Lex79> nope
<Riddell> good good :)
<Lex79> someone in KDE is stupid
<Lex79> I'm thinking
<Riddell> or Qt is
<Lex79> ehhh, right
<Lex79> did you see Riddell ^^
<Quintasan> Trolltech was trolling and nokia is maintaining the troll
<Quintasan> :P
<Lex79> phonon/phonon_export.h in kdelibs
<Lex79> #include <Phonon/ObjectDescription>  in runtime
<Lex79> lol
<Lex79> kdelibs's cmake is happy now
 * ryanakca sighs, I clicked "Hide automatically" for «tableau de bord» (bar at top/bottom of screen that used to be known as kicker) and now I can't get it to show up :/
<Riddell> ryanakca: website ping, what's the current status?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: you can call it just panel like rest of us do (; and, does relogin help?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Waiting for the sysadmins to pull. Ofir's theme is approaching completion I believe
<Riddell> ryanakca: who's the likely sysadmin?  Ng?
<ryanakca> Tm_T: Ah, yes, that's what it's called (I've been using KDE in French for the past few months, so the English terminology has faded a bit)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Most likely.
<Riddell> hmm, I don't think here's here this week, maybe I can get elmo to poke him though
<Riddell> s/here's/he's/
<ryanakca> Riddell: Ah, OK.
<Quintasan> Urgh, anyone wants to sponsor me a new keyboard?
<Lex79> nope
<Quintasan> :<
 * Quintasan is broke
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Some local (as in, not brand name) computer stores have cheap keyboards for 2-3$
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I have that cheap keyboard, and few keys already don't work, don't even mention my wrists condition
 * Quintasan brought this upon himself
<ryanakca> Tm_T: Nope, login/out doesn't work, I'll hunt in ~/.kde for an option ... can you reproduce it?
<Tm_T> ryanakca: no sorry, but then again my pc is in Intrepid running KDE trunk...
<Tm_T> I should try if this PPC laptop would run Lucid well
<Zorael> How is Lucid at the moment? No more mesa woes? (About to take the plunge since I can't figure out these Amarok crashes.)
<Riddell> mesa got sorted a while ago
<Tm_T> Mamarok: lovely (:)
<Mamarok> Tm_T: who is that guy?
<Tm_T> no idea, but I watched like you stepped into some kind of landmine
<Mamarok> seems so, no way I am going to do a screenshot for that guy, he can Google for heaven's sake
<Quintasan> Riddell: mind doing quick review for new fancytask? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7564
<a|wen> Quintasan: is the package in universe? if you haven't got a sponsor in an hour then ping me and i should have time to take a look
<Riddell> the .po generation in fancytask is weird
<Riddell> but universe, so not an issue
<ubuntu> Daily live installer crashes upon start; http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/367130/
<JontheEchidna> Zorael: just got fixed today. The fix should arrive in tomorrow's spin
<Zorael> JontheEchidna: Okay, thanks
<ejat> any kde 4.4 sc rc3 available ?
<neversfelde> ejat: no
<neversfelde> new kbluetooth release :)
<neversfelde> that's good
<Riddell> neversfelde: ooh that is good
<neversfelde> Riddell: and the blog post mentions, that many bugs are fixed
<neversfelde> kbluetooth, k3b xmas in February :D
<Riddell> k3b?
<neversfelde> beta1
<neversfelde> http://www.afiestas.org/kbluetooth-0-4-is-here/
<Sput> apachelogger: around?
<Riddell> ScottK: I added back the plasma-netbook.desktop file, it's set to hidden=true, casper is set to enable it for kubuntu netbook
<Riddell> neversfelde thought you would like to know :)
<neversfelde> :)
<JontheEchidna> (kdebluetooth 0.4 in lucid, btw)
<neversfelde> that was fast
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you push k3b through new queue please?
<Riddell> I wonder what k3b-extratheme is
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: 700 kb less on the livecd :)
<JontheEchidna> sheds some of the extra themes that k3b ships
<neversfelde> we should update choqok to a newer git snaphsot, many features are added there. How can I do it? Create a bug report like the ones for new upstream releases?
<Riddell> neversfelde: are you asking how to request that someone does it, or how to do it yourself?
<neversfelde> Riddell: doing it myself
<Riddell> neversfelde: no bug needed then
<neversfelde> I tested some newer packages in my ppa for some time now
<neversfelde> Riddell: where shall I put the orig.tar, diff.gz and dsc then, so that a core dev can upload it?
<maco> people.ubuntu.com?
<Riddell> neversfelde: anywhere, bug report is fine indeed, or revu, or a web server
<Riddell> or a PPA for that matter
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-02
<neversfelde> probably best to upload it to our beta ppa or staging?
<neversfelde> maco: did not know people.ubuntu.com, I will upload it there
<neversfelde> thanks for the hint
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  Thanks.
<ScottK> Very much so
<freeflying> Riddell: no
<Riddell> morning freeflying
<Riddell> freeflying: Quintasan says he can't get ibus working with qt but can get uim working, what's your experience in lucid?
<Zorael> (Rather, neither work in kwrite/kate. I thought he got ibus running after using im-switch towards his real locale and not ja_JP.)
<freeflying> Riddell: I hve no problem to get it work
<Riddell> freeflying: have you tried it with a locale other than your usual one?
<freeflying> Riddell: my usual one is en_US.UTF-8 :)
<Riddell> shtylman: kdm theme looks good
<Riddell> I do think that K logo could be replaced with a kubuntu logo, that would keep everyone happy who wants more kubuntu artwork
<Riddell> have you checked with nuno about this?
<shtylman> Riddell: yea... and we have removed all logos altogether :) http://www.shtylman.com/stuff/kdm_latest.png
<shtylman> he didn't much like the K
<shtylman> I was indifferent and think the new version looks nice as well
<shtylman> so yea
<shtylman> hopefully tonight I will commit that to trunk
<Riddell> shtylman: so.. when did you turn into an artist?
<shtylman> still need to do one for user list
<shtylman> haha
<maco> i wouldnt object to the kubuntu logo...
<shtylman> I used to do some graphics work back in the day
<shtylman> but then gave that up for more hardcore development
<shtylman> maco: easy to do if we (as kubuntu) decide to go that route
<maco> pretty sure i dont have voting rights on anything though
<shtylman> but upstream's stance is no logo if any kind... as of today... who knows...mabye tomorrow pinheiro will change his mind :)
<shtylman> thats how artists are
<shtylman> but yea...this kdm theme..and matching ksplash look great when you login
<shtylman> cause it just "flows"
<shtylman> makes shtylman very happy
<Riddell> we still need a decent image for the top of the kickoff menu
<Riddell> shtylman: is this KDM/ksplash theme planned to go upstream?
<shtylman> no change to ksplash theme (cause I removed the k logo from the center) but yea
<shtylman> the kdm theme is being committed as soon as I stop being lazy
<Riddell> shtylman: to trunk but not branch presumably?
<freeflying> Riddell: power manager in kubuntu broken?
<shtylman> Riddell: not to branch as far as I know...cause it is too late
<Riddell> yeah, so we're just backporting from trunk, that's all good
<shtylman> cool
<Riddell> freeflying: it can have an issue where the battery doesn't register, remove and replace battery is a workaround
<freeflying> Riddell: but acpi event can't be monitored
<freeflying> Riddell: like lid close event was ignored
<Riddell> I don't know about that
<Riddell> shtylman: where are the latest files?
<shtylman> my laptop
<Riddell> shtylman: able to send to me for packaging?
<shtylman> Riddell: yea... lemme boot it up and tar it
<Riddell> shtylman: and yeah, the disk space used up for multiple copies of the same wallpaper is depressing
<Riddell> I'm tempted to remove all but the largest from /usr/share/wallpapers/Ethais/contents/images/
<shtylman> Riddell: the problem with that is that then on first boot up the wallpaper might "jump" when the user sees their desktop
<shtylman> we may not care...but I think it will be noticeable
<shtylman> I think symlinks might be the solution
<Riddell> symlinks from /usr/share/wallpapers/Ethais/contents/images/ to /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais/
<shtylman> to the wallpapers folder in there..but yea
<shtylman> I would even say symlinks for the ksplash theme as well
<shtylman> it has the same "problem"
<shtylman> Riddell: http://shtylman.com/stuff/ethais.tar.gz
<shtylman> thats the latest copy off my machine
<shtylman> no logo
<Riddell> yes /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksplash/Themes/Default/*/background.png
<shtylman> yep
<Riddell> also /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen-air/1920x1200.png
<Riddell> and move /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen and /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/circles/ to kdebase-workspace-wallpapers
<shtylman> yep
<shtylman> iirc all the themes (at least some) suffer from this
<shtylman> its a major space waster
<Riddell> it's also just bad coding, why can't kdm and ksplash use /usr/share/wallpapers
<shtylman> if the files were in the right format there...maybe we can...actually...lemme try something
 * claydoh wants a kubuntu logo in grub, in  ksplash, in kdm, kickoff, and even the mouse cursor :)
<shtylman> Riddell: kdm can do it.. if the /usr/share/wallpapers images were names something like <anything>-resolution.png
<Riddell> they're not
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> im saying if they were named something like that.. kdm (dunno about ksplash yet) can handle it
<shtylman> what it does
<shtylman> I give it an image prefix
<shtylman> like background.png
<shtylman> and it tries to find an image file with background-resolution.png (ie background-800x600.png)
<shtylman> if it can...it uses it
<shtylman> if it can't, it defaults to background.png
<Riddell> well why doesn't it follow the same pattern as plasma does for its wallpapers, it's just silly
<shtylman> the moral of this story is... if you change the names of the wallpapers in /usr/wahtever... it can work
<shtylman> no idea
<shtylman> cause it came before plasma
<shtylman> and noone changed it maybe?
<Riddell> probably
<shtylman> if I didn't discover this prefix thing..I would have added the ability to specify a folder to it
<shtylman> but then after reading the source I discovered that it does that
<shtylman> and just went with that for no code change
<shtylman> but realistically... specifying a folder is probly the better way to go
<shtylman> part of the problem also comes down to how it lives in the repo
<shtylman> maybe to not make too many assumptions about where files live on a person's computer?
<shtylman> but for us...where cd space matters...its a big hit
<shtylman> several megs all said and done
<Riddell> I'm off out now, I'll probably get this packaged tomorrow
<shtylman> thats alot of small libraries
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> peace
<Riddell> Peace in Portland
<shtylman> nice
<ScottK> Someone packaging KBluetooth 0.4?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: already in lucid :]
<ScottK> Excellent.
<\sh> kwwii: happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy biiiirthday dear Kenneth, happy birthday to you :) Congrats young man :)
<jussi01> \sh: I was about to comment same thing :)
<jussi01> kwwii: Happy Birthday!
<Mamarok> Happy Birthday Ken :)
<ghostcube> Birthday ? Party ?
<ghostcube> :)
<Quintasan> Who's brithday?
 * Quintasan wants a party
<freeflying> Quintasan: you still have problem with qt+ibus?
<Quintasan> freeflying: nope, solved
<Quintasan> it was problem with im-switch setting XIM for pl_PL and ibus for jp_PL and I'm using pl_PL locale
<Quintasan> urgh not nice
<freeflying> Quintasan: actually, its very easy to use ibus, just select ibus in language-selector
<freeflying> reboot, and it works
<freeflying> like a charming
<Quintasan> freeflying: charming? try puting kanji or even kana in kate
<Quintasan> wont show it
<Quintasan> and uim doubles the output but that makes less problems that not showing it at all
<Quintasan> but I suppose it's a problem with Kate
<freeflying> Quintasan: kate?
<Quintasan> freeflying: text editor in KDE
<freeflying> Quintasan: ic, why shall you uppcase the K? :P
<freeflying> Quintasan: uim's architecture is very nice, but the ui is pretty sucks, not that straightforward like ibus/scim
<Quintasan> freeflying: Shouldn't names be written in starting captial letter :O
<Zorael> ibus ui is skeletal, features likewise. The kate/kwrite bug can be circumvented with uim by setting QT_IM_MODULE=xim, whereas using ibus it doesn't work at all.
<daskreech> I"m on Lucid and I have this strange Green overlay for my windows
<ScottK> Oddly your IRC nick is green on my client.  I wonder if it's catching.
<daskreech> It isn't easy being green
<daskreech> Also my splash screen is the same one as default for Koala
<daskreech> which is kinda strange since on Koala after I upgraded to KDE 4.4 I got the new snazzy splash screen
<Tm_T> 1530.09 <+Myrtti> anyone using Konversation anymore? sebsebseb reports that quiets show up on it as giving channel ownership
<Tm_T> can anyone confirm?
<tsimpson_> Tm_T: try muting me
<tsimpson> Tm_T: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimpson/owned.png confirmed
<Tm_T> roger
<tsimpson> with 1.2-0ubuntu3
<Tm_T> same in mandriva
<Tm_T> whops
<tsimpson> thanks ;)
<Tm_T> thanks
<siegie> daskreech: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3109633.msg216992#msg216992 use workarround number 2 in this post. to get the 4.4 splash screen background.
<daskreech> siegie: thanks
<claydoh> tsimpson: what have you gotten me into ? :)
<allee> digikam
<genii> the_goat: Yup, for aggregating connections, failover, etc
<JontheEchidna> http://pastebin.com/f33ec7bdf <- About to commit that to trunk :)
<JontheEchidna> erm, perhaps pastebinit doesn't support images
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> oh wow
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/RcHUf7.html
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> KStatusNotifierItem is sexeh
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: KDE trunk?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> nice
<Lex79> how to fix that mess please? http://pastebin.ca/1776015
<Lex79> :(
<Riddell> use bzr break-lock lp
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I had a question. The context menu for the applet has a "hide" entry, but with KStatusNotifierItem you can manually control the hidden status for all icons (hide/show/auto) from the tray plasmoid config. Can we get rid of that menu item and let the plasmoid take care of things?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah that makes sense
<JontheEchidna> KStatusNotifierItem gives us a lot of lovely stuff for free. :)
<Lex79> I have to use: bzr break-lock lp-64863248:///~kubuntu-members/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu/.bzr/branch/lock
<Lex79> ?
<Riddell> just "bzr break-lock lp" I thought
<Riddell> but I could be wrong
<Lex79> no doesn't work :(
<Riddell> what about the one you have above?
<Lex79> doesn't work :(
<Lex79> it says: bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "lp-64863248:///~kubuntu-members/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu/.bzr/branch/lock"
<Riddell> let me try
<Lex79> thanks
<Quintasan> hm is the error with Python API version known?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: in karmic?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: yup
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: needs sip/kdebindings backport
<tsimpson> try using: bzr break-lock lp:~kubuntu-members/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu/.bzr/branch/lock
<Lex79> tsimpson: works
<Lex79> thanks :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: so sip OR bindings or BOTH? :P
<Riddell> Lex79: done
<JontheEchidna> both
<tsimpson> bzr is a strange thing
<Lex79> yeah
<Quintasan> T_T
 * Quintasan grabs source then
<Quintasan> hmm I think it's pointless
<Quintasan> We are backporting 4.4?
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1084221
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1084221&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1084221
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: shall I apply it to kdeutils 4.3.98?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: that'd be nice
<Quintasan> wont be hard too I gues
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> S key stopped working as it should
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: wait, I have an l10n fix
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: no worries, still grabbing the source :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: prob. can just download rev 1084222 of printer-applet.py after quilt adding the file
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1084222&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1084222
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: push to bzr to?
<Quintasan> too*
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Quintasan> hurr durr
<Quintasan> damn lp
<Lex79> Quintasan: you forgot to bump build-deps sometimes
<Lex79> same for neversfelde
<Quintasan> Lex79: where did I?
<Lex79> in some packages
<Lex79> in bzr
<neversfelde> Lex79: where?
<Lex79> well see my changes in bzr
<Quintasan> this is sooo annoying, you build, it works you go "YAY uploading" and then this @_@
<Quintasan> Lex79: thanks, sorry for trouble
<neversfelde> i checked everything with bzr diff and in theory it should be ok :)
<Quintasan> theory
<Quintasan> almost nerver == practice :P
<Quintasan> It's just me or LP is down?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: this file usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmremotewidgets.policy can go in kdelibs5-data ?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: yes
<Lex79> neversfelde: ^^ forgot...I'll add
<neversfelde> so why did list missing not show this file?
<Lex79> yes it did here
<Lex79> also in ppa's buildlog
<Lex79> -- Installing: /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.3.98/debian/tmp/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmremotewidgets.policy
<Lex79> btw it's not a serious problem, don't worry :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: seven hours to season premiere in US this night right? I want come in your home !!!!  :(
<JontheEchidna> :D
<Lex79> uff
<JontheEchidna> they're doing a review show of the past seasons too
<JontheEchidna> 1 hour before
<JontheEchidna> So I get 3 hours of lost in 8 hours
<Lex79> I know
<Lex79> same here but it starts 10th february :(
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> So it's an Italian dub?
<Lex79> no, Italian language
<Lex79> they are very fast
<Lex79> same for Flash Forward
 * JontheEchidna wonders what and Italian Jack would sound like
<JontheEchidna> *an
<Lex79> eheh :)
<Lex79> only with Fox on Sky
 * Quintasan hands cookies to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> om nom
<Quintasan> Seems to build fine, now to check if it was even applied :P
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I updated the phonon patch, phonon-backends needs rebuild?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I don't think it does
<Lex79> ok
<Lex79> Riddell: Qt 4.6.1 in bzr and I bumped all build-deps for that
<Riddell> Lex79: groovy
<Riddell> Lex79: I'm working on getting RC 3 uploaded, I thought I'd write a script for the job so it's taking a bit longer than usual
<Lex79> Riddell: also, grab soprano from ninja ppa, it's ftbs due to missing Qt 4.6.1 in ninja
<Riddell> Lex79: I'd like to set qt's input method to ibus so I'll add a patch for that and upload 4.6.1 sometime today
<Riddell> Lex79: ok
<Lex79> ok
<Quintasan> awsome
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: uploading
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/367764/ what am I doing wrong?
<Riddell> why does that end up with 'kdemultimedi' ?
<Riddell> it's missing the last letter
<Lex79> maybe you forgot to add an "
<Lex79> ah no
<Quintasan> argh
<Riddell> oh, strip isn't doing what I thought it was doing
<tsimpson> Riddell: foo.replace("-"+version+".tar.gz", '') should work
<genii> So it was also stripping off the leading " as well as the a
<tsimpson> strip removes leading and trailing characters
<tsimpson> it's usually used to remove white-space
<tsimpson> " hello world \n".strip(" \n") == "hello world"
<Quintasan> ruby?
<tsimpson> python
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> finally
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ppa'd and bzr'd
<Lex79> Quintasan: fix the changelog please
<Lex79> in bzr I mean
<Quintasan> Lex79: ... don't tell me I uploaded wrong one
 * Quintasan is frustrated
<Quintasan> I'd better not touch anything else today
<Quintasan> Lex79: It's alright to leave the version as is or I shall merge them?
<Lex79> should be 0ubuntu1 UNRELEASED
<Lex79> so drop 0ubuntu2
<Lex79> and put your changes in 0ubuntu1
<Lex79> "under 0ubuntu1" I mean
<Quintasan> Lex79: http://pastebin.ca/1776120
<Quintasan> Lex79: just to make sure :]
<Lex79> and add "add quilt to builddepends"
<Lex79> but it's fine
<Lex79> :)
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> pushed
<Quintasan> if it's still wrong then throw stones at me
<Lex79> nooo :)
<neversfelde> how to install a docbook manpage when using dh --with kde $@? Or do I have to convert it in another format?
<Riddell> override_dh_installman:
<Riddell>   docbook command
<Riddell>   dh_installman
<Riddell> something like that
<neversfelde> thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: s/jr@jriddle.org/jr@jriddell.org/ :)
<JontheEchidna> doh
<JontheEchidna> remind me to do all this hacking before feature/string/final freeze next time :P
<Lex79> Uploading qt4-x11_4.6.1.orig.tar.gz: 156442k/156443k[Errno 104] Connection reset by peer
<Lex79> ;(
<JontheEchidna> D:
<Quintasan> ohshi-
 * Quintasan pats Lex79
<Quintasan> poor Lex79
<Lex79> sigh :(
<Quintasan> that's why I dont do kdegames
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> poor connection of mine + big uploads == no good
<Lex79> eheheh yes
<neversfelde> Riddell: would you have a look at the new choqok packaging http://people.ubuntu.com/~neversfelde/ ? It is also in bzr, unforunately I used debcommit and the description there is a little bit confusing now :).
<Riddell> neversfelde: you gave up on docbook manpage then?
<neversfelde> Riddell: I could not figure out, how to do it and the old manpage was very old
<neversfelde> it was the one from our first package
<Riddell> neversfelde: doesn't need the build-dep on docbook2x I guess
<neversfelde> ah yes, forgot it
<Riddell> neversfelde: ug, splash screen
<Riddell> hmm, "do you want to add an account?" OK takes me to Behaviour
<debfx> Riddell: this is the meta bug for the firefox kde integration from opensuse: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=528510
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 528510 in General "[Tracking] Port OpenSUSE KDE Integration for Firefox" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> neversfelde: no identica support?
<neversfelde> Riddell: same problem here
<Riddell> hmm, twitter has locked me out for 60 minutes
<neversfelde> Riddell: it is called StatusNet now
<Riddell> aah
<maco> identi.ca is still identi.ca
<maco> laconi.ca is now status.net though
<neversfelde> maco: you can connect to any StatusNet server, not only identi.ca with this option
<neversfelde> so I guess the name is correct
<maco> oooooh shiny
<Sput> wasn't it alwas called StatusNet?
<Sput> the software, I mean
<Riddell> nope was laconi.ca
<Sput> my cell phone client has had the StatusNet option for half a year at least :)
<Riddell> choqok has an overuse of notifications, I know I just posted an update I don't need to be notified about an action I did
<Riddell> neversfelde: anyway, I'll upload?
<maco> hehe
<maco> i like the "combine updates into one bubble" option for the notifications
<maco> then its 1 bubble per account
<debfx> Riddell: it has been broken down into bugs addressing the individual integration features, but the patch is still one blob
<neversfelde> Riddell: this version is more complete then the one from debian, so I am for it
<Riddell> thanks debfx
<neversfelde> Sput: no, it was laconica before, it was renamed some month ago
<neversfelde> I will ask mtux to disable the splash screen by default
<Riddell> it also suffers from pointless systray icon syndrone but maybe that's just my prejudice
<daskreech> I wonder if it can become a icon if it's closed and not be one otherwise
<daskreech> I says like I care since I don't have a systray
<neversfelde> I think the use of systray icons is matter of taste. Some people love it, some hate it :)
<Sput> Riddell: I like the tray icon, but it still renders the number of unread messages wrongly
<ryanakca> Hurray, bangarang got sync'd
<Sput> so right now I see a giant "3" which has nothing to do with the actual unread count :)
<Riddell> not yet ryanakca, it's still sitting in the to-be-syned directory
<ryanakca> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/bangarang/1.0-1 ? Or is a package not successfully sync'd until it gets built?
<Riddell> ryanakca: hmm, spooky
<daskreech> Is konversation supposed to be using 97% of my CPU ?
<Riddell> yes, it's a feature intended to keep your lap warm through the cold winter months
<JontheEchidna> daskreech: Qt bug
 * daskreech looks out at his Caribbean skies and considers a localization patch
<JontheEchidna> http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-6281
<daskreech> Man
 * daskreech grovels back to irssi
<JontheEchidna> Qt 4.6.0 is the buggiest Qt release evar
<nixternal> evah?
<nixternal> you don't remember Qt 2 do you? :)
<nixternal> though, the bugs in 4.6.0 I will call one of the most annoying times for sure
<JontheEchidna> http://evar.urbanup.com/3658746
<daskreech> Yeah that was like KDE 4.0 all over again
<JontheEchidna> inexcusable, imo. They even congratulated themselves for releasing early
<nixternal> lol
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm, this openoffice update frees 9 MB disk space, even after installing a new lib...
<JontheEchidna> not that I'm complaining
<Riddell> I might spin new CDs to see how that and the network-manager change helps
<JontheEchidna> Will ktorrent get back on the CD at least for i386 if we can manage the space?
<nixternal> I think it needs to be on there...I did a presentation this week, and everyone, no matter what desktop environment they were using, said KTorrent is by far the best client there is...that was pretty cool
<JontheEchidna> especially since torrent is the preferred method of getting *buntu isos
<nixternal> just for a couple of days unfortunately...I noticed this just the other day, I decided to grab ISOs via torrent for Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Fedora, openSUSE, Arch (which didn't work at all), and I think Mandriva....dude, I could have walked to each server, copied the ISOs over to 30 floppy discs much quicker
<JontheEchidna> btw, merging and uploading this branch will free another 20 kb in space on the livecd, and potentially fix a bug: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/apport/packagefix
<JontheEchidna> since I can't imagine 2x notifications for things will be good
<JontheEchidna> how will the update-notifier-kde -> kubuntu-notification-helper upgrade be handled? does update-manager have magic for that?
<Riddell> kubuntu-notification-helper is part of the meta package so that'll get installed by the dist upgrade tool
<Riddell> and for its last step it should ask if you want to remove old packages like update-notifier-kde
 * JontheEchidna fakesyncs kopete-facebook and polkit-qt
<JontheEchidna> polkit-qt-1 too
<Lex79> bah, again
<Lex79> Uploading qt4-x11_4.6.1.orig.tar.gz: 156442k/156443k[Errno 104] Connection reset by peer
<Lex79> I'll wait the Riddell's upload then
<JontheEchidna> grr, I can't upload to polkit-qt-* since they're in main...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what happened to your main application?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: should be ready to send actually. I just got caught up with school (not a bad thing, surprisingly)
<nixternal> haha, a head hunter emailed me about a job one of his clients has...so I called him, and he described a job at Canonical, and I asked, is this for Canonical? He said he couldn't tell me who the client was...He read some more, which was read word-for-word from the Career page for Ubuntu...so I told him the job, the title and everything, and he was like, "Oh, you have already heard of it?" seriously I hate head hunters
 * JontheEchidna searches for what to do next for his core-dev app
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: you could always pay me to give you a good vote :p
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: add it to the tech board agenda?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is it too late to make changes to kdeutils before the 4.3.98 upload?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: dunno my upload is progressing but very slowly
<JontheEchidna> kde svn 1084373
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1084373&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1084373 | Fix hiding/showing of the statusnotifieritem, I had forgotten to port a few things
<JontheEchidna> fixes a crash with the --show option, and makes running it without that option work as expected
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go for it
<JontheEchidna> I would, but LP is molasses and I can't get the tar. I suppose I'll get it off of ktown
<JontheEchidna> slow as treacle ;-)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, pushed
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you have any hints on how to go about making the printer-applet gui not load before it is needed?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, might not be too hard to figure out
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: look at the code for the gtk one, but there's a cups signal that it waits for before it loads the gtk stuff
<Riddell> so it starts with just a glib mainloop
<Riddell> roar, bzr-buildpackage decided not to include the .orig in the .changes file for qt
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: are you working on kaffeine-pre3 ?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: nope
<Lex79> ok I'll do
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-03
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: this patch is still needed? http://pastebin.ca/1776440
<Lex79> it's for update-notifier-kde
<JontheEchidna> and kubuntu-notification-helper now :)
<Lex79> ok :)
<Lex79> don't we want kaffeine depends on phonon-backend-xine, libxine1-x, libxine1-ffmpeg ? Neither suggest?
<Riddell> just on phonon
<Riddell> phonon should have the right depends for its backends
<JontheEchidna> It's not using phonon anymore, except for where knotify uses it for sound notifications
<JontheEchidna> it's using libxine directly, though shlibdeps should take care of that by itself
<Lex79> so, don't add anything on depends or suggests?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it will be necessary, but it wouldn't hurt to check what the depends of the final package are after installing it, imo
<Lex79> I see
<Riddell> hmm, I wonder why he stopped using phonon
<Lex79> dunno, but in Debian the package depends on
<Lex79>  phonon-backend-xine, libxine1-ffmpeg, libxine1-x
<Riddell> well shlibs should just do the right thing
<Lex79> and in our patch there is only libxine1-ffmpeg
<Lex79> ok
<genii> Hm. Package latex is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Riddell> lucid-desktop-i386.iso is not oversized and it contains virtuoso
<Riddell> amd64 not so good but it's progress
<Lex79> Riddell: kaffeine in bzr and source here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/kaffeine/files/kaffeine/kaffeine-1.0-pre3/
<Lex79> Riddell: Qt4 ftbs in archive
<Riddell> humph
<Riddell> hmm, souceforge broke
<Riddell> hmm, kubuntu_04_qt_ia32_library_path.patch broke the build maybe?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's this Lost thing about and do I care?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, a TV show. Sorta hard to explain, though
<Riddell> so if I haven't seen it before it's probably not worth me going to this Lost party
<JontheEchidna> Hrm, you'd probably be very confused if you haven't been watching the show for the last 4 or 5 years
<Riddell> now that's dedication
<crimsun> just read lostpedia if you're really interested
<crimsun> 4-5 years isn't precisely like getting Hartnell->Smith
<JontheEchidna> I have an Apollo Bar, if that means anything to anybody :D
<Lex79> shut up, I have to wait other 8 days ;(
<crimsun> Lex79: for what?
<Lex79> for season premier of Lost
<crimsun> oh
<Lex79> doh :(
<Lex79> Riddell: Qt seems build fine on amd64 in ninja, still building
<Lex79> hope it's only a problem on i386 and others
<Riddell> yeah it's the fixLibraryPath32() method it doesn't like which only exists on i386
<Lex79> lol
<Riddell> QString newPath = "/usr/lib32/" + path.mid(8);   that's the offending line, nothing wrong with it
<Lex79> Riddell: so is it a patch's fault somewhere?
<Riddell> Lex79: it's kubuntu_04_qt_ia32_library_path.patch which is causing it
<Riddell> but the code hasn't changed
<Riddell> and I don't see why it would be a problem
<Lex79> uhm
<Lex79> I refreshed that patch
<Lex79> maybe my fault
<Lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/60#debian/patches/kubuntu_04_qt_ia32_library_path.patch
<Riddell> yes but the cod in the fixLibraryPath32() method hsan't changed
<Riddell> code
<Lex79> Riddell: see also here: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=blob;f=debian/patches/21_qt_ia32_library_path.diff;h=7e1a3774f43b6226ee0b1055ce14c8bf27328977;hb=0ee2b084d8d5b2e772883b0a1abafb0e1ecc3f86
<Lex79> it's a bit different
<Riddell> ooh, Debian picked it up
<Lex79> in Kubuntu: return fixLibraryPath32(QDir::cleanPath(path + QLatin1String("/Contents") + ret);
<Lex79> in debian: return fixLibraryPath32(QDir::cleanPath(path + QLatin1String("/Contents/") + ret));
<Riddell> hmm, our brackets don't match
<Riddell> that code is within #ifdef Q_OS_MAC so it's not important
<Lex79> uhmm right :(
<Riddell> well, I conclude that the compiler has gone mad
<Riddell> if I sit here long enough agateau will probably wander past and offer a second opinion
<shtylman> Riddell: whats the problem?
<Riddell> shtylman: what's which problem?
<maco> Riddell: *poke*
<Riddell> qt4-x11 build failure on i183 from ia32_library patch was the last problem I was moaning about
<Riddell> maco: qui?  moi?
<maco> i183? is that an architecture? O_o
<Riddell> maco: yes, it's like an i386 but 203 worse
 * maco blinks
<freeflying> Riddell: can you add kimpanel in lucid?
<Riddell> freeflying: it's in the common seed, so it's on the main CD and netbook CD
<freeflying> Riddell: well, its can't be find through add widget after you do a fresh installation
<Riddell> freeflying: I have input plasmoid here when I search for it
<Riddell> which is the UI name for plasma-widget-kimpanel
<freeflying> kimpanel
<Riddell> seems to crash plasma though when I try to use it :)
<Riddell> :(
<freeflying> it used to work fine under karmic :)
<ejat> is there any ninja hv the kde 4.4 sc rc3?
<neversfelde> ejat: should be in Lucid soon, afaik
<ejat> owh ok .. then it will be backport?
<neversfelde> looks good
<ghostcube> o/
<ejat> neversfelde: ? u mean in da lucid?
<dantti> Riddell: around?
<apachelogger> Sput: pong
<Sput> apachelogger: we're going to switch servers again in a few days... so if you get "connection refused", the new URL (during the DNS switch) will be turbobomber.q-i.org again
<apachelogger> Sput: kthx :)
<Sput> apachelogger: there will also be some downtime during database dump etc
<Sput> hopefully, we won't get the same problems like last time we tried a fast server again :)
<apachelogger> oh wellz, there is always konversation for a rescue mission :P
<Sput> I guess being able to sync in a couple seconds will all be worth it
<apachelogger> anyone around who happens to know about the current ninja workflows?
<Riddell> dantti: morning
<dantti> Riddell: hey :D
<dantti> I was reading http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/02/02/printer-applet-and-kstatusnotifieritem/
<dantti> Riddell: http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6695/printqueue1.png
<dantti> that's almost 100% functional
<dantti> but I'd like to know what you think about it,,,
<Riddell> show me the source and I'll take a look shortly
<dantti> the systray icon is almost ready but I'm waiting for kde sc 4.4 be out so i can stay stable (no time for trunk)
<dantti> Riddell: what's your mail?
<Riddell> dantti: jriddell@ubuntu.com
<dantti> Riddell: sent :)
<dantti> Riddell: are you testing it now? if so you'll need to change PrintQueue.cpp and put your printer name by hand
<Riddell> dantti: no e-mail yet
<Riddell> although I also have no printer here so not sure how much I can test
<dantti> Riddell: I don't have one too, but i added some dummies ones..
<dantti> I have one at home..
<dantti> it's just things like this are only available on the low level api that i'm learning how to use now..
<Riddell> dantti: no e-mail, try resending to jr@jriddell.org ?
<dantti> k
<dantti> sent
<Riddell> dantti: still no e-mail :(
<Riddell> oh there it is
<Riddell> in my spam
<dantti> Riddell: hehe :P
<Riddell> dantti: compiled and installed
<Riddell> how do I get it to do anything?
<Riddell> I ran qdbus org.kde.kded /kded org.kde.kded.loadModule printd
<Riddell> but nothing appears when I print
<dantti> well the kded checks for jobs and call a dbus method when it has some
<dantti> but in the future (when 4.4 is out) it willl show the systray icon
<dantti> right now the most usefull part is the ./print-queue
<dantti> which you can see you printer status and jobs
<Riddell> when I run that everything is greyed out and it doesn't show the two jobs I have in the queue
<dantti> Riddell: right, did you change PrintQueue.cpp to your printer name?
<Riddell> oh, no, I should listen to you
<Riddell> whee that works
<Riddell> dantti: how does it show the printer status?  just the one message at the top?
<Riddell> what happens if you have more than one printer?
<dantti> Riddell: well there are two behaviors in my mind
<dantti> one will it to be a tree and group them by printers
<dantti> not implemented yet
<dantti> the printer status comes from one cups query printer-state iirc
<dantti> what I used till now is just the high level api which is quite simple and easy to use
<dantti> but to add the drag and drop for jobs (move a job to another printer) i need the low level..
<Riddell> dantti: looking good though
<dantti> thanks
<dantti> i need to leave for a few minutes, but i can read backlog,
<Lex79> Riddell: I'm trying to build qt with ia32 patch grab from Debian on i386, maybe works
<Riddell> Lex79: hang on
<Riddell> Lex79: try replacing the troublesome line with this
<Riddell> +        QString newPath = QLatin1String("/usr/lib32/") + path.mid(8);
<Lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/kubuntu_04_qt_ia32_library_path.patch
<Lex79> Riddell: ^^ which line?
<Lex79> give me the number
<Lex79> uhm maybe 28
<Riddell> Lex79: 28
<Riddell> yes
<Lex79> ok
<Riddell> Lex79: qt still compiling?
<Lex79> yes
<Lex79> I poke you when is finished or if it fbs
<Lex79> Riddell: still ftbs http://pastebin.ca/1786142
<Lex79> same error
<Lex79> now I try with Debian's patch
<Riddell> !
<dholbach> hey
<Riddell> Lex79: grump
<Riddell> hi dholbach
<dholbach> Riddell: what can we do about bug 508843? rockstar and some of his pals have problems with it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508843 in digikam "ubuntu shouldn't package beta version of digikam; needs upgrading to fix >200 bugs, and in particular import crashes #8 most reported KDE bug ever." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508843
<Riddell> dholbach: Lure is our digikam packager and he tried to persuade tech board to update to the final release but they said no
<Riddell> using backports is the obvious work around
<dholbach> bah, that sucks :-/
<Riddell> who's rockstar?
<dholbach> Paul Hummer
<dholbach> on the Launchpad Code team
<Lure> dholbach: I talked only with pitti
<Lure> dholbach: problem is that after beta, new features were added, new text messages...
<dholbach> Lure: oh, so we can further escalate it! ;-)
<dholbach> I see
<Lure> dholbach: having final is obviously better and personally I think SRU rules could be bend
<sheytan> Hi there ;)
<sheytan> I have a question about kubuntu KDE 4.4 packages. Can I ask here?
<Riddell> sheytan: yes, if it's development related
<sheytan> Riddell I don't know if it is, but: In KDE 4.4 RC we've got plasma themed menus  when you right click on a tray icon. Will it be in official release so too?
<Riddell> sheytan: it won't be in upstream until 4.5
<dantti> Riddell: so, what do you think? can I keep on working so we can have the printer stuff faster/with less mem and in my case working? :)
<Riddell> dantti: sure, please do
<Lex79> Riddell: ftbs also with Debian's patch :(
<Lex79> why we want that patch? for skype and other 32 bit apps ?
<Riddell> dantti: feature freeze is 18th feb for us so it may not make that, but it could replace printer-applet in KDE 4.5
<Riddell> Lex79: yes, it's not terribly important but it would be nice to keep it
<Lex79> Riddell: I'm wondering...skype ship also the 64bit version
<dantti> Riddell: good to hear, I was afraid of coding something that could be useless
<Lex79> so, for skype is no longer need I think
<Lex79> maybe I can poke thiago if he has an advice to fix that crap
<Riddell> Lex79: it's specific to Debian, other distros use /usr/lib for 32 bit stuff on amd64
<Lex79> ok
<Riddell> Lex79: let me try it with the Latin1String change, I was pretty convinced that would work, if it doesn't we'll just disable it
<dantti> Riddell: btw do you think it's ok to put in playground to make easier to people take a look?
<Riddell> dantti: yes for sure, that's what playground is for
<dantti> k, thanks..
<Quintasan> \o
<Lex79> Riddell: seems I fixed the mess
<Riddell> Lex79: oh?
<Lex79> \o/
<Lex79> yeah
<Riddell> what what??
<Lex79> I'm going to upload to bzr
<Lex79> QLatin1String issue
 * Riddell runs bzr update in the hope of revelation
<Quintasan> urgh nice spam in inbox
<Lex79> Riddell: go
<Lex79> only the brave http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/63
<Riddell> Lex79: ah hah!
<Riddell> the devious second string hidden infront of our very eyes!
<Riddell> Lex79: great stuff, I'll get it uploaded
<Lex79> :p
<Lex79> thanks
<Riddell> that won't please our ARM friends, the previous compile there has already taken up 20 hours of their buildds but that's what they get for using a slow architecture :)
<Lex79> who cares about arm friends :)
<Riddell> don't say that or NCommander will never fix python-qt4 for ARM
<Quintasan> 4.6.1 Qt?!
<NCommander> Riddell: its on my TODO list, but its unlikely to get done this week
<NCommander> Riddell: (I'm fairly tethered to an X0 board for testing)
<Riddell> Quintasan: coming to an archive near you soon
 * Quintasan hands cookies to Lex79 and Riddell
<Quintasan> awesome
<Lex79> Quintasan: watch and learn and don't forget to bump the build-deps :P
<Lex79> prrrrrr :P
<Quintasan> oh man, I was really useless yesterday
<Quintasan> I fixed my behavior
 * Lex79 gives cookies and a kiss to Quintasan
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> look like I will need to delete .kde after release of 4.4
<Quintasan> I made a huge mess there
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'd probably get refactored gluon package today
<Quintasan> dunno how they are doing
<Quintasan> time for quick nap I guess
<Quintasan> Riddell: are we removing the categories from Internet category?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I think that's been done in kde svn so it'll be sorted in 4.4 final
<Quintasan> nixternal: will we have extended time to translate docs or deadline will be as usual?
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay, I'm getting sick of it ^^
<Quintasan> I'll guess I will take a look at Shaman
<Quintasan> It's a shame that Raptor died
<Riddell> Quintasan: Shaman?
<Riddell> the package manager?
<Quintasan> yup
<Quintasan> Shaman 2 exacly :P
<Riddell> I had a look, it's fairly unstable
<Quintasan> I've submitted a small patch to fix PackageKit plugin
<Quintasan> :(
<Quintasan> I guess it wouldn't be bad to start to try hacking on it :P
<JontheEchidna> there's a libapt-pkg backend too now
<JontheEchidna> doesn't do too much yet, but it gives me hope
<Quintasan> okay, I'm going to bed, sleeping won't hurt
<daskreech> Hmm
<daskreech> My Sys tray says I have 9 notifications but I can't see any of them
<daskreech> Quintasan: It's officially dead?
<daskreech> Bah asleep
<nixternal> Quintasan: I am going with extended time on docs...hopefully within the next week we will have the first revision of brand new docs uploaded...i have been super busy during the day this week with some work and other things and haven't gotten the chance to finish some of my sections
<ScottK> Ouch: http://trueg.wordpress.com/2010/02/04/just-in-time-for-kde-sc-4-4-virtuoso-6-1-0/
<ScottK> (the ouch part is the data conversion)
 * Sput is glad to not have any important data in nepomuk
<nixternal> ScottK: don't think it is that much of an ouch, since we released virtuoso 5 with beta releases and not stable releases
<Riddell> stable 4.4 is about to happen
<ScottK> nixternal: Even for beta releases I don't think eating user data is a great idea.
<nixternal> it isn't, but isn't that one of the gotchas for using beta quality stuff? :)
<nixternal> plus, those that are worried can easily use the script on that page before hand
<Riddell> we could package the converter and tell people to run it manually
<ScottK> Sounds like it ought to be in Debian.NEWS or something
<Riddell> because lots of people read that :)
<ScottK> Of course if you use kpackagekit you'd never see it.
<Riddell> he doesn't say what version of soprano is needed
<Lex79> I think 2.3.73 is fine, btw 2.4 will release with kde 4.4
<Riddell> and then do we package virtuoso ourselves or use the more-than-complete debian packaging
<ScottK> Unless more-than-complete was sarcastic, I'd say use that.
<Riddell> it's not sarcastic, it just includes the whole of virtuoso whereas soprano only needs a fairly small part of it
<Riddell> but it's all split up, we can see if it's split up in a way that we can ignore the bits we don't care about
<Lex79> we need just virtuoso-minimal on the CD I think
<Lex79> https://alioth.debian.org/scm/browser.php?group_id=100440
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-04
<Lex79> Debian maintainer of Virtuoso said that starts working on new release on next week
<Lex79> Can we drop qt-creator transitional package?
<Riddell> depends if it's needed for hardy upgrades
<Riddell> was qt-creator used in hardy?
<persia> It was introduced in jaunty
<persia> Is jaunty -> lucid not supported?
<Lex79> qt-creator it was added in Karmic I think
<Lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/1.1.0-1ubuntu1
<persia> Transition package was added in karmic, but there was a prior package in jaunty.
<persia> (rmadison qt-creator)
<Lex79> oh, right
<Riddell> it's not needed then, we don't support jaunty -> lucid
<Riddell> hmm, qt on arm finally failed after 23 hours
<ejat> :(
<persia> If anyone is running lucid, there's new stuff in pbuilder-dist and mk-sbuild-lv that would allow testing that on amd64 or i386 (although it probably still takes 23 hours).
<ejat> persia: thanks for da info
<crimsun> persia: useful, thanks.
<Riddell> >ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org "ls stable/4.4.0"
<Riddell> ls: cannot access stable/4.4.0: No such file or directory
<Riddell> guess dirk missed the deadline
<Lex79> no tag here for the moment http://websvn.kde.org/tags/KDE/
<Quintasan> I'm disappointed, getting up so early just to work on KDE and I still do not see them on ktown :<
 * Quintasan goes back to bed
<crimsun> don't fear, they'll appear as soon as you lose Internet connectivity
<ejat> Quintasan: nite .. :)
 * Lure notices that lucid archive is in flux, no testbuild of digikam 1.1 possible :-(
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> Branch'd but not tag'd
<erinaceus_> I'm trying to create a javascript plasmoid and i get the following error "Could not open the js package required for Hello ... Widget"
<erinaceus_> And im not sure which to install
<Quintasan> crimsun: you need bindings and they won't probably work until 4.4 (few hours)
<Quintasan> crimsun: sorr was meant for erinaceus_
<RiotingPacifist> hey sorry to bother you but is there an ETA for kde4.4rc3 in the beta ppa?
<jussi01> RiotingPacifist: when it gets there :D (no, I dont really know, but I would guess not too far from now)
<Mamarok> hm, wasn't RC3 more a test for the tarballs? Since 4.4.0 has been tagged I wouldn't loose too much energy on that
<jussi01> could someone on lucid do "apt-cache policy libqt4-dev" and tell me the version please?
<RiotingPacifist> is kubuntu doing anything about settings migration? Because otherwise there will be a lot of problems when people run lucid for the first time.
<jussi01> RiotingPacifist: they usually do for the upgrade afaik
<RiotingPacifist> jussi01:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libqt4-dev says 4.6.1-1ubuntu2, but I don't actually have lucid installed
<Quintasan> !batcave
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I'm definiately not seeing things
<Quintasan> !ninjas
<ubottu> Help! apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nhandler, Riddell, ScottK, Lex79, Quintasan, neversfelde, maco, rgreening
<Quintasan> I belive I'm doing it wrong but to hell with it
<ghostcube> o.O
<RiotingPacifist> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu-devel's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: about to go, actually
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: okay, just one question, against what version shall I build now?
<Quintasan> KDE ofc
<JontheEchidna> for what?
<Quintasan> 4.4 is on ktown
<JontheEchidna> then you should build against 4.4?
<Quintasan> oh, wait, libs first
<Quintasan> -_-
<Quintasan> I just love leaving screen and forgetting about it
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<jussi01> hrm, is qt 4.6.1 going to make it into ppa (or is it already) soon?
<freeflying> jussi01: 4.6.1 is in lucid repositary
<jussi01> freeflying: yup. I want it for karmic :)
<genii> Since Kivio is discontinued in KOffice2, is there some tool to convert .flw into something usable?
<dantti> Riddell: ping
<maco> dont think he'll be online for another hour or so
<dantti> k, thanks
<maco> buncha canonical people went to portland so his timezone's all screwed
<Riddell> morning dantti
<dantti> Riddell: morning
<dantti> Riddell: have you tested the password capabilities in printer-applet?
<dantti> cause if i want to cancel a job that is not mine my process must run as root since it does not authenticate
<Riddell> dantti: I have not
<dantti> I'm thinking on using policykit for this
<dantti> and as you have not tested that i guess this might be the only way..
<Riddell> dantti: it would seem the most sensible way
<dantti> Riddell: yep, but one thing is not very clear, how can it authenticate if the cups server is a remote one...
<Riddell> dantti: mm, well then it would have to do some cups authentication thing
<dantti> Riddell: yep this is a trick part, well I think i'll focus on creating the needed functions then I'll do this..
<dantti> Riddell: yesterday I could move a job from one printer to another :D
<Riddell> ooh
<daskreech> Hoorah. Virtuoso 6.0.1 is out
<Riddell> and making many packagers unhappy
<Sput> 6.1.0 even :)
<binarylooks> Just did an update on lucid. QT 4.6.1 KDE Devel Platform 4.3.98, but kwin at 4.3.95?
<Riddell> binarylooks: are you asking a question?
<binarylooks> Riddell: Sorry, I guess i forgot the question part: Is it known?
<binarylooks> Probably packaging is still ongoing. I'll be patient and recheck tomorrow
<Riddell> it is, needs new dbusmenu to be fixed which is due in my inbox any minute
<binarylooks> Ok, sorry for the noise
<Riddell> oh noise if all good, it means we can guilt trip you into helping to packaging things :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: can you upload kdenlive? https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<Lex79> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: yup, will do it in a bit
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: should I be worried about the amd64 build failure in your ppa?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I don't think, dependency problem
<JontheEchidna> kk
<Lex79> I uploaded to my ppa when kdelibs was not build yet
<Riddell> mode -t
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 4.4 packaging in progress, ping the ninjas if you want to help | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: merges.ubuntu.com or http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html (MoM fixed)
<Riddell> that's better
<Riddell> "Xorg invoked oom-killer"  hmm, that's not good is it?
<Tm_T> Riddell: no, that clearly means that ram has run out
<Tm_T> Riddell: and I have that by simply having browser open and launching dpkg (:
<Riddell> Tonio__: this looks interesting http://www.sflphone.org
 * Quintasan is back
<Riddell> hi Quintasan, ninjas skills all set?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yup, I have uploaded libs and runtime, neversfelde is working on workspace and we should be ready soon
<Tonio__> Riddell: very nice indeed, thanks for the link :)
 * Tonio__ is having a look
<Quintasan> I hope we will :)
<JontheEchidna> !!!!!!!!!
<JontheEchidna> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-10447420-17.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
<JontheEchidna> i came
<JontheEchidna> sorry, that last bit was a bit inappropriate
<JontheEchidna> but seriously. SONIC 4
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ya kiddin, right?
<JontheEchidna> dead fscking serious
<Quintasan> @_@
<Riddell> now that takes me back
 * Quintasan borrows PS3 from his best friend
<Riddell> Sega Megadrives were all the rage for people who cared about computer games when I was 10
<JontheEchidna> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/3/30010/1139490-lavareefdeathegg_super.jpg <- this was the most epic boss room of all time
<Quintasan> nostalgia attack
<Quintasan> :3
<maco> Tm_T: if the browser is firefox, im not surprised
<JontheEchidna> inside a volcano with the death egg lodged in the ceiling
<maco> Tm_T: apparently ubuntu karmic in a 256mb-ram vm will oom if you start firefox
<JontheEchidna> the possibilities with newer hardware make me giddy
<Quintasan> man I want a better connection
<Quintasan> I would do all the packages but my upload speed stops me
<Riddell> Quintasan: you can use my home server if you want
<Quintasan> hmm, I can sign dsc and changes and download the tarball there and it would be all good
<Riddell> there's ways to do remote signing
<Quintasan> Really? How?
<Riddell> don't remember
<Riddell> debsign -r
<Riddell> or debrsign for the opposite way
<Quintasan> hnrgh
<Quintasan> disconnected :<
<Riddell> 20:08 < Riddell> debsign -r
<Riddell> 20:08 < Riddell> or debrsign for the opposite way
<neversfelde> Riddell: is that "Depends: libdbusmenu-qt0" correct for libdbusmenu-qt-dev in the new  libdbusmenu-qt package?
<neversfelde> should be "Depends: libdbusmenu-qt1", or not?
<Tm_T> maco: I have only 256 MiB ram here
<Riddell> neversfelde: fooey
<Riddell> fixing
<Quintasan> okular-dev is from kdepim?
<Tm_T> maco: problem is, for example when installing package dpkg hogs easily 100+ MiB ram (:
<neversfelde> Quintasan: kdegraphics
<maco> Tm_T: criminey
<neversfelde> I think
<maco> Tm_T: see i think the little envelopes withthe cds that say 256mb minimum ram are lying. its more like 512
<maco> heck, kubuntu jaunty or karmic on 2GiB ram is all swap-thrash-tasti
<maco> *swap-thrash-tastic
 * maco <3 the 4GiB upgrade
<maco> i'm using 1.8GiB right now on firefox, kontact, quassel, and 1 terminator window
<Quintasan> hmm it's graphics actually
<Tm_T> maco: heh, I can run KDE4 with this just fine, as long as I avoid dpkg :p
<Tm_T> sure swap is used, but that's not bad thing itself
<maco> Tm_T: check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/367938/
<Tm_T> maco: aww, nice
<Quintasan> LOL
<Tonio__> Riddell: funny, it's our main competitor in canada here that develops this :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: the kde client isn't packaged though... I'm packaging this all on my ppa
<Quintasan> Riddell: Uploaded. If I did not screw up it should be soon in PPA :)
<Riddell> ScottK: python-qt3 updated, your wife will have her mnemosyne back.  I moved it to universe
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Lex79> neversfelde: kdebase-workspace still in progress?
<neversfelde> Lex79: sure, it builds atm. 41 %
<Lex79> k
<neversfelde> I had to build libdbusmenu-qt1 myself before, so sorry for the delay
<Lex79> no problem
<Quintasan> Lex79: lol backporting already? :D
<Lex79> yes
 * Quintasan hands Lex79, neversfelde and himself cookies
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan gives few cookies to Riddell as well
<Quintasan> Lex79: python-qt{3,4} just failed
<Lex79> thx
<Quintasan> and judging form buildlog kde4libs for karmic shall build fine :)
<Quintasan> Lex79: also toys failed :(
<Lex79> Quintasan: don't worry about that :)
<Lex79> I'm uploading without the right depends
<Quintasan> oh
<Lex79> just to retry when there are all depends
<Quintasan> I won't doubt your decisions since you fixed my mistakes soo many times :P
 * Quintasan damns his connection
<ryanakca> Hmmm... any small package that needs updating for 4.4?
<Quintasan> ryanakca: kdeplasma-addons is free :)
 * ryanakca just started a new semester, so the work load hasn't really picked up yet :)
 * Quintasan is going to take a quick nap
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Could you /msg me a link to the tarball and the old DSC
<Quintasan> ryanakca: do you have access to ktown?
<neversfelde> I build kdebase-workspace with the updated dbusmenu.diff and against the new libdbusmenu-qt-dev, kde4libs in ninja ppa is not. Will that cause problems?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: are there any files from libs that need patching?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: ?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: well I wanted to know if there are files from kdelibs to be patched
<Quintasan> neversfelde: upload to ppa and we will know :P
<Quintasan> we have 5 days anyways :P
<neversfelde> Quintasan: your package is from 13:20:27 and Riddell added his changes 18:00:00  +0000, so I guess we'll need an updated package?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: well, upload it now and then we will know for sure
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I do not have any kde4libs package?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: in PPA?
<neversfelde> yes, a new package for the ppa
 * Quintasan is confused
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Not to my knowledge
<neversfelde> Quintasan: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<Quintasan> neversfelde: hmm if that's the case I guess we will need a new one
<Quintasan> neversfelde: want to do this or I should upload?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I am busy with workspace
<Quintasan> neversfelde: okay
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I will take care of libs then
<neversfelde> ryanakca: which tarball is needed, I can send it to my server
<neversfelde> kdeplasma-addons?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: hmm looking at ninja ppa makes me sick, I'll wait several minutes before uploading, is that okay with you?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: no problem for me
<Quintasan> okay, we have 6 builds in progress, 2 waiting and 4 failed :O
<ryanakca> neversfelde: kdeplasma-addons
<maco> so you're saying my inbox is about to go ballistic?
<Quintasan> maco: looks like it
 * Quintasan fears to launch Kontact
<Quintasan> :S
<neversfelde> ryanakca: http://tarballs.neversfelde.de/
<Quintasan> brb
<neversfelde> let me know if you need more tarballs, but I guess Riddell can give you ktown access, too
<ryanakca> neversfelde: got it, thanks.... and the source package? Will 4:4.3.95-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 do it?
<neversfelde> mhh, are the tarballs secret and do we need a secret place to share them? :)
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I think it is better to update the lucid package first
<Quintasan> ryanakca: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kdeplasma-addons/ubuntu
<Lex79> ryanakca: grab from bzr
<ryanakca> neversfelde: I don't see the hush factor, the source is freely available in the SVN :)
<neversfelde> ok
<Quintasan> ryanakca: you're killing the fun :P
<ryanakca> Quintasan: :P
<ryanakca> neversfelde: However, anonymous FTP access on ktown prevents people from accessing the 4.4.0 tarballs, so my guess is that upstream likes the hush factor :)
<neversfelde> rofl
<Quintasan> hush? I would call it "lolwutwtf factor"
<Quintasan> :P
<neversfelde> I guess there would be hundred of people who would package it for Kubuntu and publish it before release, if the tarballs are public :)
<Lex79> tarballs is not public yet, that is the reason of bunker exist
<Lex79> svn is public, but tarball doesn't :)
<Lex79> tarball will be public whit the KDE announce
<neversfelde> what's the reason for that?
<Lex79> ask in #kde-devel
<neversfelde> :)
<Lex79> :)
<Lex79> for me because it's not released :)
<ryanakca> Is it worth updating policy 3.8.3->3.8.4 ?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: afaik we do not update Standards-Version for packages that are in Debian
<ScottK> ryanakca: In Ubuntu you should never do that.  In Debian, don't upload just for that.
<ryanakca> Ah, ok, thanks
 * Quintasan know knows where all that spam from launchpad comes
<Quintasan> Lex79 uploads with not available depends to retry them later
<Quintasan> :P
<Lex79> :)
<Quintasan> okay time for libs with patch
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Pushed
<Riddell> afternoon
<Quintasan> Riddell: \o
<ryanakca> Quintasan: You'll have to upload, I don't have access to the ninjas ppa
<ryanakca> Hullo Riddell
<Riddell> ryanakca: we can fix that
<Quintasan> ryanakca: :D
<ryanakca> :)
<Lex79> ryanakca: write here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging if you are working on the packaging
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping me next time you fix a patch and it's not uploaded to ppa :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah sorry I should have done that
<Quintasan> hmm how to upload only diff.gz and changes?
<v> debuild -sa -d
<nixternal> oi oi
<Quintasan> v: thanks :3
<Riddell> Quintasan: debuild -S  without -sa
<v> er
<v> yeah
<Riddell> hi v
<v> howdy
<Lex79> haloa v :)
<v> howdy :)
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> I just realized v is vorian
<Quintasan> :P
<neversfelde> hi vorian
<vorian> hullo
 * ryanakca waves to vorian
 * vorian waves back to ryanakca 
<vorian> if you don't use your nicks, there are pesky people who will try and steal them
<Riddell> ryanakca: I've added you to ~kubuntu-ninjas, go ahead and upload
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks
<Riddell> ryanakca: if you tell me your ssh key I can add you to ktown access too
<maco> vorian: oooh i was one of those. i put it on my calendar "60 days from when maco last logged in" then when that day came i checked to see if they had, and they hadnt, so i begged someone to release thename
<Quintasan> damn it still wants to upload tar.gz
<Quintasan> :/
<vorian> maco: yikes, it's actually 84 days
<maco> vorian: hmm whatever number it is. was like umm 2 years ago
<maco> i dont think i have that old evolution calendar anymore
<vorian> i think I remember helping you obtain said nick :)
<Lex79> Quintasan: debuild -S -sd
<maco> oh that was you i begged?
<vorian> i think so, or pricey
<maco> mm yeah you two wouldve been the ops idve known from the forums
<ryanakca> Riddell: Last line on https://edge.launchpad.net/~ryanakca/+sshkeys is the one I use most
<maco> double contractions should totally be valid
<maco> i'd've
<vorian> haha
<maco> and you'ren't
<ryanakca> (It has 'ryan@lambda' as comment)
<maco> and he'sn't
 * vorian must return to werk
 * Riddell wonders why ryanakca's ssh key is twice as long as anyone else's
<Riddell> ryanakca: ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org should work
<Quintasan> ryanakca has hax :)
<ryanakca> I probably had fun with the -b ssh-keygen option when I created my key :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks :)
<Quintasan> Lex79: I hope your karmic build contains Riddell's patch
<Quintasan> :P
<Lex79> Quintasan: which patch?
<Lex79> dbus menu stuff?
<Quintasan> Lex79: yup
<Lex79> no need for karmic
<ryanakca> So, although having 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1 commited to the bzr branch, the package for -ninjas should be 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1, correct?
<Lex79> yes
<Quintasan> oh well, I just wondered how to avoid uploading tgz once again :P
<neversfelde> Lex79: I'll remove it then in kdebase-workspace for a backport.
<neversfelde> Lex79: so if you want me to backport it myself?
<Lex79> neversfelde: ok thanks
<Lex79> neversfelde: see the changes in beta backports ppa
<neversfelde> Lex79: ok
<neversfelde> build will finish soon, so I hope I can upload within the next half hour
<Quintasan> Lex79: you want to kill me with those fail reports? Kontact just hung after seeing all those mail
<Quintasan> lol
<Lex79> :P
<Quintasan>  kde4libs - 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Quintasan> can I delete it after I sent ~ppa2?
<Lex79> no need
<Quintasan> okay
<Quintasan> I guess it will build fine on PPA (testbuild went fine here)
<Quintasan> means we're almost done
<Quintasan> for lucid :P
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.org/83406
<Quintasan> sounds like fun
<Quintasan> :d
 * Quintasan is out for 30 mins
<Quintasan> ping me if hell appears somewhere :P
<Lex79> Quintasan: kdelibs ~ppa2 ftbs
<Quintasan> HNRGH
<Quintasan> :S
<Lex79> maybe poke Riddell :)
<Riddell> moi?
<Lex79> oui
<Quintasan> vamos?
<Lex79> si
<Lex79> lol
<Quintasan> dunno what language we are speaking but sounds fun
<Quintasan> :P
<neversfelde> esperanto
<Quintasan> and LP is slow as ?!*/? once again
<Quintasan> :/
<Lex79> si -> italian, oui -> french, vamos -> spanish
<Lex79> lp is slow, no news.... :)
<Riddell> c'est la fault de agateau
 * Riddell trouve le gateau
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> :DDD
<Quintasan> :/
 * Quintasan is unable to deal with this
<ryanakca> Ah, Riddell parle maintenant le français?
<Quintasan> Riddell: can you tell what's with libs now?
<neversfelde> <= kein Wort Französisch
<Quintasan> neversfelde: ja, ja Volkswagen
<Quintasan> :P
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I guess, the dependencies are no available, yet?
<neversfelde> :)
<Quintasan> neversfelde: beats me, the errors are little bit off
<Quintasan> 何してるの？
<Quintasan> :P
<Lex79> neversfelde: drop dbus stuff for karmic and change kubuntu_71_default_plasma_layout.diff with the right patch for karmic:
<Lex79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/369166/
<neversfelde> Lex79: ok, had to update an install file, so still not ready with the Lucid package
<Lex79> ok no prob
<Riddell> Quintasan: agateau missed a file in the patch, he's fixing it
<Riddell> ryanakca: je peut essayer
<Quintasan> Riddell: hmm, I'm going to take a nap since it's midnight and I'm bit tired
<ryanakca> Riddell: C'est bon :)
<Zorael> Quintasan: Have you had any luck with kimpanel and ibus? The buttons don't seem to do anything. (Or are you using UIM?)
<Lex79> Quintasan: push kdebase to bzr
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'll fix in bzr and PPAs
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay, thanks
<Lex79> before the nap I meant :)
<Quintasan> Lex79: okay
<Lex79> ogay
<Quintasan> lol
<Lex79> bah timeout error in lp
<Quintasan> damn you lp
 * Quintasan want's to push damn commit
<Quintasan> Lex79: well, I'm going to commit what I tested. It was working :P
<Lex79> ok, thanks
<Quintasan> if LP allows me to do so :/
<Quintasan> Lex79: pushed
<Lex79> thx
<Lex79> brb
 * JontheEchidna goes off to go to a Yes concert
<Riddell> they sound like a positive lot
 * ryanakca wonders why neither approx nor apt-cache-ng accept https repositories
<ryanakca> s/cache/cacher/
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-05
<Riddell> ryanakca: do you have apt-transport-https installed?
<ryanakca> Riddell: Yes, both outside (where the approx/apt-cacher-ng reside) and inside my chroot
<Riddell> ooh, the mobile team havea kubunut netbook lucid working on their board
<ryanakca> I'm guessing that https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/1485298/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kdeplasma-addons_4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz just needs time until build-deps get resolved?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I think that, too
<neversfelde> probably waiting for workspace?
<neversfelde> yes it needs it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<Riddell> one of the arch all packages would have compiled first
<ryanakca> Any harm in dputing to the PPA even if some of the b-d aren't ready (ex: kdeartwork)?
<Riddell> ryanakca: no that's ok, you'll just need to retry it later
<jjesse> after today's updates after i login, no desktop, plasma-desktop doesn't start up, krunner won't run through atl+f2, any ideas
<jjesse>  running lucid in a vm
<Lex79> because some packages needs still to build
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> i did notice for the first the cool white Ubuntu screen breifly
<jjesse> would be awesome if we could do blue Kubuntu
<maco> O_O someone just flooded my inbox with kde stuff
<jjesse> good kde sutff?
<Lex79> nope, all packages ftbs :D
 * maco hands Lex79 an extra f
<Lex79> :)
<shtylman> I think the kde slide out notifications will finally drive me to kill myself
<shtylman> I can't express how much I hate them
<ScottK> If I never saw a notification about a complete job again, it would be too soon.
<ScottK> That and kpackagekit notifications.  Those drive me nuts too.
<Quintasan> phew
<Quintasan> it's alive
<Quintasan> my computer almost died yesterday
<Lure> uh, it seems kubuntu-devel rights does not give me right to retry build in LP
<Lure> can any core-dev retry failed builds for https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/digikam/2:1.1.0-1ubuntu1
<Riddell> Lure: retried
<ryanakca> How do I retry kdeplasma-addons? Both kdegraphics and kdebase-workspace have finally built...
<ryanakca> kdeartwork can be retried as well now that kdebase-workspace built...
<JontheEchidna> bug 517432
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517432 in kdebase-workspace "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/circles/KdmGreeterTheme.desktop', which is also in package kdm 4:4.3.95-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517432
<apachelogger> a package that is called -wallpapers but contains kdm themes
<Tm_T> apachelogger: neatos
 * apachelogger still thinks that kdebase should ship but one theme and all other stuff should be in kdeartwork
<markey> apachelogger: Mamarok says you should fill in your details for the Multimedia Sprint ASAP
<markey> or else, she wants to whip you
<markey> or something
<apachelogger> oh jeee
<apachelogger> whipping :D
<markey> dunno, she sometimes hits me on the head, it hurts (but sometimes useful for resetting)
<apachelogger> oh my, it seems that wiki page has moved :D
<Mamarok> apachelogger: but there is a link to the new location :)
<apachelogger> yeah, I just was shocked because the monster table was gone :P
<markey> that monster table could eat little babies
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I am wondering if there is no proper software for sprint organization
<markey> args, Thunderbird is eating my CPU
<markey> this cannot stand
<markey> only got one...
<apachelogger> my chromium even refuses to render that table in a scrollable way -.-
<markey> apachelogger: Jeff just told you: ????
<markey> what ???? did you do again? :)
<markey> ah
<markey> "thou shalt not use windows software on linux!"
<markey> that one
<markey> it's natively running on linux, that Thunderbird 3
<markey> (got it from the Mozilla PPA, works nicely)
<apachelogger> markey: yup, like amarok is natively running in windows :P
<markey> well, it is
<markey> I mean, whether you use Qt, or some other GUI library...
<markey> they're all libraries
<markey> it's definitely native
<markey> not running in some POSIX sandbox or so
<apachelogger> yup
<markey> Google Earth uses Qt too, btw
<apachelogger> that does not imply natively designed for the platform though :P
<markey> (it just looks like GTK, bad style)
<apachelogger> it is alien no matter what
<markey> hm
<markey> as far as I know, Qt apps look fairly native on Windows
<markey> I mean, that's the whole point of it
<apachelogger> not from the looks fro mthe design
<markey> yeah, there are some differences
<apachelogger> KDE apps will always feel alien in a mac env because apple got a whole different HIG
<markey> but, I mean, look at iTunes: that is really running in some kind of OSX emulator
<markey> (that's why it is so huge and slow on Windows)
<markey> far less native then Amarok is
<markey> iTunes is a 90MB download, or so
<apachelogger> yes yes, I am not sure people will notice with their powerful machines that are actually made to make up for vendors like apple that deploy software with the single target of wasting system resources :|
<Quintasan> LOL
<apachelogger> oh yes, I am all C about my system resources :P
<Quintasan> I got a package my reaction - "WTF I did not order anything" I open it and there is a towel inside xD
<Lure> Riddell: will we get to virtuoso 6.1 before next alpha/beta in order to avoid need to convert database?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: a towel?
<Quintasan> yeah
<Quintasan> :DD
<apachelogger> Quintasan: are you going on a trip or something?
<markey> apachelogger: I write my bash scripts in pure assembler
<markey> that's really fast
<apachelogger> nothing wrong with a towel really, just a bit of the weird kind to get a towel and a towel alone :P
<Quintasan> yes ,hitchhiking in galaxy
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> markey: why would you try to emulate inefficiency in an efficient way? ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh nice, make sure to make pictures
<markey> well
<markey> see
<apachelogger> you know how it is..
<apachelogger> ...or it didnt happen
<apachelogger> ;)
<Quintasan> :)
<Quintasan> hmm I just remembered
<Quintasan> lol
<markey> the other day, a user asked me on Identi.ca: "Markey, what is the logic behind many things you guys do in Amarok?"
<Quintasan> srsly lol
<markey> I replied, honestly: "There is no logic. It's pure awesome floating from our brains, mixed with a hint of insanity."
<markey> which is the truth, I guess ;)
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> markey: well, coding is a bit of an art anyway
<markey> mix of art and craft, I like to say
<markey> which is what I love about it :)
<markey> real programming is in the head anyway. the typing itself, any monkey could do it
<markey> first comes the thinking
<Quintasan> Riddell: remember the Dooble guy? He said he appreciates my effort and wants to send me a gift -> http://imagebin.ca/view/xjlaYN7.html
<Quintasan> XD
<apachelogger> so, from graz I can get to zurich in ~11h by train, couchette bed, for 50 units of real money, one direction... or in ~7.5h by train+plane (vienna) for ~70 units of real money
<apachelogger> flight is also one direction
<apachelogger> in both cases that grows by train from zurich => end-of-world-sprint-location :P
<apachelogger> also for some reason one seems to get a four-leaf with the train ticket http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot067.png
<shadeslayer> oh hey guys :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: on that backport.... it might take some time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: my motherboard is damaged so my laptop wont work and thats the only PC i have....
<apachelogger> Mamarok: am I getting this right, that the train ride from zurich to randa is like 75 units of real money?
<apachelogger> one direction
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: pretty much the situation I'm in ;p
<Mamarok> apachelogger: nope, it is CHF 127 both directions
<Mamarok> apachelogger: see the Important Notice I attached to the wiki
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> headache
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: welcome to the group
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: the PC im on right now is a Windows PC with viruses > 1000
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I'm on Windows Mobile 5 ...so PDA
<Tm_T> atleast you have keyboard (;)
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: well atleast you can type.. whatever i type comes on the screen after 10 mins and i cant open more than 5 sites via IE 6 :(
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: awww (:
 * Tm_T also has coffee in ubuntu mug <3
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that makes all a bit more ugly :D
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: Dell is asking for $ 250 to extend the warranty
<Mamarok> apachelogger: no, less, since the full price would be more like CHF 170 (ZH <-> Randa)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I suppose I will go like this: graz => zurich => zurich airport => randa
<apachelogger> Mamarok: just more complicated
<shadeslayer> and the motherboard is another 250
<Mamarok> no, the Trasnfer ticket is valid from either the Airport or the Swiss border to and from the unique location, in your case Randa
<Mamarok> so get a train ticket to the Swiss border, and the transfer Ticket within Switzerland
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: ...warranty?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: yeah, but graz => zurich is super cheap because the oebb is hot on selling tickets to zurich
 * Tm_T huggles apachelogger & Mamarok
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: yeah,im out f the warranty period :P
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: (They replace faulty stuff for free if your covered under a warranty :P )
<shadeslayer> im this close to throwing a tantrum.....
 * apachelogger rehuggles Tm_T
<apachelogger> I should have gone to bed earlier
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> Mamarok: would zurich => zurich airport and then with that sepcial ticket => randa work at all?
<maco> shadeslayer: dont you have a live cd?
<shadeslayer> maco: nope and the ISO is on the busted PC
<maco> shadeslayer: take the hard drive from the broken one and hook it up to the working one
<shadeslayer> maco: different systems... this one is a HP laptop and i have a Dell :P
<maco> so?
<maco> is one ide and one sata?
<maco> hp v. dell shouldnt mean anything
<shadeslayer> maco: this one is 5 years old... incompatible drive bays i think
<maco> get an external enclosure?
<maco> theyre like $20
<maco> then you can take the old drive and hook it up via usb
<shadeslayer> hmmm...
<shadeslayer> i dont think this one boots via USB...
<shadeslayer> and ill have to check if this one is IDE or sata....
<shadeslayer> gtg... talk later...
<Mamarok> apachelogger: yes, it would, but why would you pay to Zürich if you can spare something :)
<Mamarok> and you don't have to go to the airport, the train only comes back trough Zurich anyway :)
<Mamarok> I don't know where exactly the train crosses the border, but I guess it is in Lustenau or around there, so get a ticket to and from Lustenau and the Transfer ticket Lustenau <-> Randa
<maco> ?? i was trying to suggest hooking it up usb to pull the iso off to burn a live cd
<allee-k> shtylman: kdm fails to start on lucid netbook: can not open theme file  /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm//theme/ethais
<allee-k> shtylman: below ethais is only a wallpapers dir (with 2 wallpaper links)
<ScottK> shtylman: I ponted allee-k at you.
<nixternal> anyone here use sup?
<hunger_p> KDM won't start after the update since the theme is not found.
<Riddell> hunger_p: sorry about that, I'll fix it shortly
<apachelogger> Mamarok: it is the same price to zurich as it would be to buchs
<apachelogger> Mamarok: but the one going to zurich is a night train thus I have the option of not destorying my back ;)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: OK, but you really don't have to go to the airport for that ticket
<Mamarok> you can order it to be delivered home or at the ZH train station
<apachelogger> Mamarok: oh, cool, thx :)
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> how come kubuntu has no artwork theme?
<binarylooks> Wolfcastle: sticking as much as possible to vanilla kde is the idea
<binarylooks> kde knows how to do good artwork, why replace it?
<Wolfcastle> true
<Wolfcastle> but at least I get the feeling that kubuntu get's less attention from developers
<binarylooks> kubuntu developers give it a lot of attention
<Riddell> because we like upstream's artwork?
<NCommander> Riddell: ScottK: can you upload https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-qt4/+bug/514404 :-)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 514404 in python-qt4 "python-qt4 FTBFS on armel" [High,Confirmed]
<NCommander> Or any other core dev
<Riddell> NCommander: ok
<NCommander> Riddell: woo. Thanks. I'll make sure to knudge the kde packages on armel
<Lex79> Riddell: in ninja ppa seems all packages that depends on kdebase-workspace are ftbs
<Lex79> chroot pronlems?
<Lex79> *problems
<Riddell> Lex79: kdebase-workspace didn't compile, I'm looking at it now
<Riddell> or wait, I'm looking at it on karmic now
<Lex79> nah for karmic is fine
<Lex79> I just retry
<Lex79> Riddell: the problem is in lucid, the packages can't find kdebase-wrokspace, but it's there
<NCommander> Riddell: any ideas why KOffice is NBSing out?
<ScottK> NCommander: Because we're moving to koffice2
<NCommander> ScottK: thanks
<NCommander> ScottK: is there a reason we're build-deping on boost 1.38 versus another version thats already in main?
<ScottK> NCommander: Because it hasn't been uploaded since that was the one we wanted.  No point in an upload until the MIRs are done.
<ScottK> nixternal is on top of koffice
<Riddell> Lex79: hmm, kdebindings is the issue I think
<Riddell> python-kde4 needs to be updated for the new sip depends stuff
<Riddell> this is going to take ages to confirm, kdebindings being the beast that it is
<ScottK> I don't think Debian updated for that yet.
<Lex79> Riddell: btw there is a new tar for kdebindings
<ScottK> Fortunately we have NCommander.
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> Lex79: oh yes, good point, I'll grab that too
<Lex79> ok
 * daskreech pushes nixternal from koffice and claims king of the office status
<Riddell> alas the MIR people are king of koffice and they're not budging
<Riddell> if they don't sort it next week I'll just promote the packages, we'd not going to miss feature freeze for beurocracy
<ScottK> Riddell: I hope you aren't planning on flying to DC tomorrow.
<Riddell> ScottK: wibble
<ScottK> Riddell: Two feet of snow say odds not good.  If you can, I'd move to Sunday.
<ScottK> It's coming down pretty hard already.
<ScottK> Winter Storm Warning for the next ~32 hours
<Riddell> I've both rescheduled to a non cancelled flight and held on a sunday flight
<ScottK> Sounds like a good plan.
<ScottK> Book a hotel room near the Portland airport for Saturday night?
<Riddell> I think my current hotel room will be extended
<ScottK> I'm flying out Sunday afternoon.
<NCommander> ScottK & Riddell: I'll take a look at it.
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.
<Riddell> NCommander: at what?
<NCommander> Riddell: kdebindings whacking
<ScottK> (for the sip changes)
<Riddell> NCommander: I know what the issue it, it needs dh_sip calling and the new sip depends variable
<Riddell> although I'm not sure why that wasn't an issue when I compiled it locally yesterday
<NCommander> Riddell: python-sip wasn't in the archive
<NCommander> Riddell: sure you want to handle it?
<Riddell> but I had the new python-sip locally though
<Riddell> oh I had the dummy python-sip4 installed but that might not get pulled in by the build-deps now
<Riddell> NCommander: the kubuntu_01_pykde_fix.diff patch can probably go
<Riddell> it should be in that new tar
<NCommander> Riddell: the packaging for the new versions can be public, right?
<Riddell> NCommander: yes it's in bzr
<Riddell> just the tar is secret
<Riddell> debfx: rickspencer3 has the details for the firefox patches and will ask the mozilla guy for approval
 * rickspencer3 looks
<Riddell> Lex79: kdebase-wrokspace still has issues on karmic, I'll look at that
<Lex79> Riddell: I'm uploading the new tar with the fix
<Riddell> Lex79: oh, groovy
<Riddell> Lex79: any plans for the other two kdebase new tars?
<Lex79> Riddell: nope, can you upload them?
<Riddell> can do
<NCommander>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: okular-dev (>= 4:4.3.98) but it is not installable
<NCommander> ugh
<NCommander> :-/
<NCommander> Riddell: I committed the dh_sip changes but I can't test build ATM
<ScottK> NCommander: Are you on amd64?
<NCommander> ScottK: yeah
<NCommander> ScottK: can I assume thats why I'm broken? :-)
<ScottK> rmadison agrees you can't build it
<Riddell> does something not install on amd64?
<maco> ScottK: -updates always has up to date clamav definitions right? dont need -backports?
<NCommander> Riddell: can you grab my bzr changes and build it?
<agateau> Riddell: are you aware of a python-sip / python-sip4 problem?
<agateau> http://pastebin.com/f49fe53e1
<Riddell> hmm
<Lex79> bug #517289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517289 in sip4-qt3 "package python-sip (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/pyshared/python2.6/sip.so', which is also in package python-sip4 0:4.10.0-0ubuntu1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517289
<Riddell> agateau: oh I think I did the replaces wrong there
<agateau> Lex79: that's the one
<Riddell> agateau: I'll fix it, do a --force-overwrite in the mean time
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks!
<agateau> Riddell: python-sip is supposed to replace python-sip4 or is it the other way?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> python-sip is the new one
<Riddell> python-sip4 just a dummy package now
<agateau> ok
<Lex79> Riddell: Colin Watson fixed
<Lex79> I mean, Colin fixed the python bug, and not that Colin is fixed :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: right? :)
<JontheEchidna> Something being "fixed" means that it can no longer have babies :D (You "fix" your dog, for example)
<Riddell> what python bug?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: oh my LoL
<Lex79> Riddell: bug 517289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517289 in sip4-qt3 "package python-sip (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/pyshared/python2.6/sip.so', which is also in package python-sip4 0:4.10.0-0ubuntu1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517289
<JontheEchidna> whoa, uninstalling a package in Shaman with the apt backend actually worked
<tomplast> ScottK: Sorry for being so abscent lately. As you know I was going to find out a little more about usb-modeswitch and modem-modeswitch (included in udev). Tomorrow I'll look a bit deeper into it but from the looks of it, modem-modeswitch supports far less devices than usb-modeswitch. On an offtopic mailing list (http://groups.google.se/group/linux.debian.bugs.dist/browse_thread/thread/49483ce951c7944f?fwc=1) for Debian they are
<tomplast> discussing when they will be able to replace modem-modeswitch with usb_modeswitch. Anyway, I mostly wanted to tell you that I haven't abandoned this. Time for bed here, gnight.
<ScottK> tomplast: Great.  Welcome back.
<jussi01> couple of quick packaging errors in lucid if anyody wants them:
<jussi01> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python-sip_4.10.0-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<jussi01>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/pyshared/python2.6/sip.so', which is also in package python-sip4 0:4.10.0-0ubuntu1
<jussi01> and
<ScottK> jussi01: Fixed.
<jussi01> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-wallpapers_4%3a4.3.98-0ubuntu3_all.deb (--unpack):
<jussi01>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/circles/KdmGreeterTheme.desktop', which is also in package kdm 4:4.3.95-0ubuntu1
<ScottK> Just waiting for it to bild
<ScottK> (the sip one)
<jussi01> ScottK: cool! I can easilly force overite them, but good thing for people to know :)
<ScottK> Yep
<ryanakca> How do I retry a package? kdeplasma-addons / kdeartworks were good to be retried this morning...
<Riddell> ryanakca: in lucid?
<Riddell> in ninjas PPA?
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Riddell> click on build
<Riddell> Retry this build -> retry
<ryanakca> Riddell: In the PPA, thanks
<Riddell> NCommander: what's wrong with kdebindings on amd64?  the build-deps seem ok to install for me
<Quintasan> Riddell: will your talk be recorded and available somewhere?
<Riddell> Quintasan: ?
<Riddell> jussi01: doesn't kdebase-workspace-wallpapers replace kdm << 4:4.3.98-0ubuntu2 ?
<Lex79>  kdebase-workspace-wallpapers replaces kdm in 4.4.0, apachelogger committed in bzr
<NCommander> Riddell: it didn't work here, I'm looking at it now on i386 now that my chroot is fixed
<nixternal> oi oi
<jussi01> Riddell: Im not entirely sure, just reporting the error I got on upgrade
<ryanakca> Ummm... why are all the kdebase-workspace package versions 4.4.0a-0ubuntu1 instead of 4.4.0-0ubuntu1?
<nixternal> what is up with Lucid and the netbook? I just did a upgrade today, after a fresh install the other day, and didn't install a damn thing on it, and it is now "Generating locales..."
<nixternal> this is the 2nd time now with Lucid, never in my life had this in the past
<ryanakca> , along with kdebase-runtime and kdebase... Looking at the versions on ktown, I see "kdebase-4.4.0.tar.bz2              kdebase-runtime-4.4.0.tar.bz2      kdebase-workspace-4.4.0.tar.bz2"
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: they uploaded new tarballs to ktown, so we had to bump the tarball version to allow it to upload properly to the ppa
<JontheEchidna> it'll be bumped back down on the lucid/main upload
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: OK. I guess I'll need to modify kdeartwork and kdeplasma-addons for the PPA?
<JontheEchidna> if they are already uploaded to the ppa and they updated the tars at ktown, yes
<Riddell> ryanakca: the build-dep versions are fine to keep at 4.4.0
<JontheEchidna> basically the buildd is just pissy about uploading a different tar of the same name
<Riddell> nixternal: do you really want to knoe?
<Riddell> know
<neversfelde> How do I update a package in Debian, is there a tool for this like our REVU?
<Riddell> nixternal: just as a warning, the answer involves the word "klingon"
<JontheEchidna> haha
<Riddell> neversfelde: debian mentors rings a bell
<neversfelde> Riddell: thank you
<nixternal> damn klingons
<ryanakca> Riddell: Even though kdeplasma-addons and kdeartwork haven't yet built AFAIK?
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's the question?
<nixternal> Riddell: do you have any inside scoop on the KOffice MIRs?
<ryanakca> Riddell: The build-dep versions are fine to keep at 4.4.0 even though kdeplasma-addons and kdeartwork haven't had a successful build yet?
<nixternal> there has been 0 activity on them, other than someone being subscribed to them
<ryanakca> (for PPA)
<Riddell> nixternal: lool said he has no time, asac hasn't answered, if it doesn't happen next week I'll just promote them
<Lex79> ryanakca: yes, keep 4.4.0
<Lex79> uhm something is wrong in ppa :)
<Lex79> I don't understand why kdebase-workspace-bin don't want install in the chroot
<Riddell> Lex79: it's waiting on python-kde4
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy, give me a heads up when you do so, that way there I can massage KOffice into a lovely package
<Riddell> which is being compiled by NCommander
<Lex79> ah, great
<NCommander> Riddell: trying
<NCommander> Riddell: it blew up in my face. Again.
<Lex79> Riddell: btw there is a new tar for bindings
<Riddell> yes we got that
<Lex79> k
<Lex79> Riddell: when you've time take a look at kdepim-dev, I think is no longer need since the .install file is empty
<nixternal> jjesse: what did you do to Kubuntu docs?
<nixternal> jjesse: nevermind, LP is just odd as hell...scared me a bit
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-06
<jjesse> nixternal: nothing
<jjesse> nixternal: changed one file
<jjesse> config-deskotp
<NCommander> Riddell: nixternal, *grumble* bindings doesn't want to build
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: sync only with Testing or with Unstable too ?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: They accept Unstable merges upon request
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: so I can request a sync with Unstable?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Lex79> ok, you says "merges" before :)
<Lex79> I see
<NCommander> Riddell: got it to build, but dh_sip failed to do what it was supposed to
<NCommander> *groan*
<Riddell> huh?
<Riddell> it's a short perl script though, shouldn't be too hard to see what's going wrong
<Riddell> oh but you used a pbuilder so no build tree to test on
<Riddell> foo
<Riddell> well at least virtuoso seems to be working
<NCommander> Riddell: I can't easily build on my system :-/
<Riddell> NCommander: I'll start it going here
<NCommander> Riddell: well, we're getting there :-)
<Riddell> NCommander: you might want to avoid agateau at the plenary, his laptop is missing kdebase-workspace now because of this and is showing a blue screen of death :)
<NCommander> Riddell: ****.
<NCommander> Riddell: I forgot; being active in Kubuntu means I have a higher risk of breaking peoples desktops
<Riddell> yeah, it's not like arm, people actually use our software :)
<Lex79> NCommander: it's more fun working on Kubuntu for that :P
<neversfelde> rofl
<NCommander> Riddell: ouch.
<agateau> Riddell: :)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.com/files/bsod.png
<Riddell> kwwii: jorge wants you in the plenary
<neversfelde> Riddell: I uploaded koffice 2.1.1 for karmic to staging, it is a simple update of the package in backports ppa. I am not sure, if I can move it to backports, because I cannot test, no Karmic here anymore. What do you think?
<nixternal> neversfelde: I can test
<neversfelde> only lpia finished btw, but I guess that i386 and amd64 will have no problems then
<neversfelde> nixternal: great, rest should be ready in a few minutes
<nixternal> where is it located right now?
<neversfelde> nixternal: staging ppa
<nixternal> roger that
<nixternal> installing now
<nixternal> neversfelde: what did you do with kformula? between 2.1.0 and 2.1.1 there were a lot of list-missing files...a lot need to be installed, and quite a few need to be placed in a not-installed filed
<nixternal> heh, i guess nobody has applied for that microsoft open source job, as i just got an email from one of my friends at microsoft letting me know they would be interested in talking :) haha, he cracks me up, he says I can still continue using Linux, just might not be able to contribute anything anytime soon
<ScottK> Nice.
<jjesse> you should join
<neversfelde> nixternal: hum, I just had a look at the debian package, guess it needs more work
<nixternal> neversfelde: it at least installed fine :)
<nixternal> everything seems to work
<Lex79> Debian doesn't ship kformula anymore
<nixternal> we don't either...not until a few more releases, however the kformula plugin is kind of ready to be used and tested according to upstream
<neversfelde> mhh, when did Debian changed the not-installed file, alle the kformula stuff was in there before
<neversfelde> nixternal: it is too late now to correct this, will do it tomorrow, thanks for reviewing
<nixternal> neversfelde: no problemo, I will get the update when you fix it up :)
<neversfelde> btw as far as I understood, there is no MOTU team anymore, can someone explain the new situation to me?
<ScottK> neversfelde: MOTU will continue
 * ScottK has to write a mail about it
<nixternal> MOTU should be around, MC on the other hand
<neversfelde> ScottK: ok, that's good. I was rellay confused about it. Probably I did not understodd the situation because of languag deficits.
<ScottK> neversfelde: It's confusing.  Hopefully we'll have it resolved soon.
<neversfelde> cool
<neversfelde> and it is really confusing
<neversfelde> not only for me
<NCommander> Riddell: I don't get it; it built locally
<NCommander> arghhhhhhh
 * NCommander feels his brain melt
<NCommander> Riddell: I have a flight to catch, but maybe you can help work out why bindings is busted
<yuriy> is the amd64 CD oversized?
<yuriy> cdimages lists it as 717MB
<yuriy> for the daily live
<ScottK> That would be oversized.
<yuriy> uhoh. probably should cancel the download then. anyone working on this or know why it's 13MB bigger than i386?
<yuriy> and all the alpha 2 images are even worse
<yuriy> i guess these didn't get tested
<ScottK> They did, but not as physical CDs
<yuriy> ah, good point
<ScottK> You can use usb-creator-kde to put them on a stick
<yuriy> is it possible to burn a CD image to a DVD? I don't have a stick
<ScottK> I think so
<yuriy> though i guess i could borrow one or use an SD card
<ScottK> SD cards work too
<ScottK> I've used those
<yuriy> alpha 3 in 3 weeks... i'll try to keep an eye on this and at least point it out in the ISO tracker if they're still oversize
<ScottK> Riddell has been working it down over time.  I think we need to get 4.4.0 done first and then decide how to handle it.
<yuriy> got a new core i7 setup, but my current installation hangs a few seconds into booting and I don't have any recent CDs, but hopefully the lucid daily will work
<verbalshadow> oy, are there any know missing theme issues with kdm?
<verbalshadow> if not seem the default theme is missing ( or moved) in the latest round of packages
<ScottK> It's been reported before.  Not sure if it's fixed
<verbalshadow> ScottK: thanks, doesn't seem to be yet i reinstalled and reconfigure from cli with no luck
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: a real quick question: if there are changes to the .po files we don't include that in the diff  that I am about to attach right?
<ScottK> Almost certainly not
<dhillon-v10> ScottK: thanks :)
<Riddell> yuriy: yes you can burn them to DVDs fine
<Riddell> kdebindings compiles fine, uploading to ppa and main archive
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> That means pitti can fix jockey
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: can i help with something, my packaging have certainly improved thanks to people here :)
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: could you add the patch on this page to kdebase-runtime? http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Nepomuk+Virtuoso+Converter?content=119661
<yuriy> so at least Nero won't let me burn the CD image to a DVD
<yuriy> probably an artificial limitation
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: sure :) thanks for giving me a chance
<yuriy> i guess i'll try k3b tomorrow
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: you know how to get our packaging out of bzr?
<Riddell> yuriy: bah.  you can also use a virtual machine
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: please reword that, do you mean make a package out of something present in a branch? then yes
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: or are you talking about kdebase-runtime? so that I can apply the patch
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: yes the packaging for that is in bzr
<Riddell> bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/kdebase-runtime/ubuntu
<Riddell> grab that patch and put it into debian/patches, add to series file, dch -i
<Riddell> bzr diff
<Riddell> send us that diff or push the bzr branch
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: alright, I actually know these steps had to do them before for a merge :)
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/370001/
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: there's another file called KUBUNTU-DEIBAN DIFFERENCES, should I worry about that file or no?
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: the patch file doesn't follow the naming convention
<dhillon-v10> *DEBIAN
<Riddell> and since 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1 hasn't been released you don't need a new changelog entry, just add it to that one
<Riddell> you can update KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES but it's not too important so long as its in the changelog
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: alright, so what was that about the naming, I just downloaded the file and added it
<Riddell> the other files are all named kubuntu_xx_description.diff
<Riddell> you should follow that
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: alright
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: also please make kdebase-runtime Recommend: virtuosoconverter
<Riddell> which I've just packaged
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: are you updating your patch?
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: how about this http://paste.ubuntu.com/370008/
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: yeah sorry had to go to eat dinner, its pretty late
<Riddell> umm, I have to login to download that as a text file?
<Riddell> paste.ubuntu has gone mad
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: just a sec.
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: could you use another pastebin, that one won't let me wget
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: see if this one's better: http://pastebin.com/d129673ab
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: check this out if you have time: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCpjgl2baLs
<Riddell> maco: I think the guy on the mailing list is asking for full source code branches, not just packaging branches
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: what is it?  I probably don't have the bandwidth for video here
<maco> Riddell: oh wait thats not the full source?
<maco> bah
<maco> i tried lp:ubuntu/lucid/kdebase but it didnt work
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: its talking about the end of the world being caused by our own mistakes :)
<maco> i thought that was where the full source branches were supposed to be
<Riddell> they're not all complete
<maco> oh boo
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: would you like me to email you the patch if you have some bandwidth problems and pastebin is not working?
<maco> i thought all the packages were supposed to be imported, except in the case that they tried to import and it failed. *pout*
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: yes that would be good, pastebin's also have this annoying habit of adding windows line endings
<maco> Riddell: is james still around/awake?
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: jriddell@ubuntu.com
<Riddell> maco: I've not seen him this evening
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: done :)
<Riddell> dhillon-v10: groovy, uploaded to bzr and PPA
<Riddell> to be backported to karmic: new virtuoso, virtuoso-converter, kdebindings, kdebase-runtime
<Riddell> I'm afraid I'm done for the night so volunteers welcome
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: alright so what's next for me, if anything
<dhillon-v10> Riddell: I guess I'll work tomorrow then, bye and good night :)
<Riddell> maco: that kdebase branch failed to import, other kde branches work
<freeflying> Riddell: are we going to backport qt-4.6.1 to karmic?
<Riddell> freeflying: mm, meybe, there's a load of things that should be put into the karmic PPA
<Riddell> see above
<Riddell> ooh 1000 e-mails in my inbox, kdebase-workspace must have compiled
<fale> hi
<fale> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/kdepim/lucid/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_01_abort2cancel.diff <-- why this diff? does it _really_ make sense?
<Tm_T> fale: s/Abort/Close/g for editor makes sense
<fale> Tm_T: with editors you mean people or programs?
<Tm_T> fale: "Close the external editor or leave it open?"
<fale> oh, I see ;)
<fale> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/kdepim/lucid/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_30_debianize_akregator_default.diff <-- whouldn't be more correct to implement this at an akregator.rc level?
<Tm_T> overall, now that I look that patch more closely, to me it seems reasonable
<Tm_T> fale: err, would make sense, yes, if there's no limitations (and there shouldn't be?)
<fale> what do you mean?
<Tm_T> fale: except, isn't rc generated based on that cpp? (:
<fale> Tm_T: well ok... at this point could be reasonable to implement that into kubuntu-settings or somewhere like that
<Tm_T> fale: true that
<fale> I mean.... is not the best, I think, to patch the code to implement a setting
<Tm_T> fale: that's how I do for me though
<fale> I, personally, do think that patches should be patches not indeterminate-time-code-appends
<fale> If a code is a feature, it should be proposed upstream, and if is a setting, it should be putted into a -setting package
<fale> Tm_T: like this one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase/ubuntu/annotate/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_14_dolphin_preview_on.diff I think it should be implemented into kubuntu-settings, instead of there (or trying to push it upstream)
<Tm_T> fale: hmm, you should collect all these and send to the mailinglist (:
<jussio1> o/
<Tm_T> jussio1: hi son
<fale> Tm_T: yep, I'm going to... I was thinking to put Kde-devel in CC
<jussio1> Ive an issue, when I start kdm in lucid it cant open the theme file. which is the config file to change this?
<Tm_T> jussio1: /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc ?
<jussio1> Tm_T: ahh, Ill take a look there, thanks (was looking in .kde :D )
<Tm_T> jussio1: kdm is systemwide (;
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you pastebin me whatever started fale and thiago's coversation in #kde-devel?
<fale> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1787884
<jussio1> mrgh
<jussio1> I got kdm working, but x boots to a black screen with a white mouse. ideas? (on lucid)
<fale> Riddell: I was also saying to Tm_T, here, that imho some patches could be moved to kubuntu-settings, wouldn't be better to have settings into kubuntu-settings instead of patching the code?
<Riddell> fale: thanks
<fale> Riddell: yw
<Riddell> fale: yes in general it's best to change settings than do patches, I'm doing that now with plasma settings for example
<fale> Riddell: cool ;) I have identified some patches that could be ported into kubuntu-settings
<fale> Riddell: do you think would be a good idea to add a column to that table with patches that could go into kubuntu-settings?
<Riddell> fale: yes
<fale> Riddell: I'm going to do that, then. thank you :)
<Riddell> fale: but e.g. that dolphin one, the setting ends up as a long string of serialised data
<fale> Riddell: do you think that that one is better to keep in the code?
<Riddell> so it's not practical to changeit in settings files. it's not (or wasn't when added) someting that could be overridden without risking affecting other items
<fale> I see... it was written for 4.4?
<Riddell> no 4.0 or .1 soworth checking again
<Riddell> I have to sleep and won't be online much but e-mail me if you have queries
<fale> i'm going to, first, edit the wiki page, and after checking again each ''config'' patch to see if is still reasonable to not put them in kubuntu-settings
<Tm_T> Riddell: I can sing a lullaby to you too, will try get R. (daughter) to sleep soon
<Riddell> also check the latest packaging, some patches have been removed and added since that wiki page was done
 * Riddell snoozes
<fale> Riddell: yeah, I'll check the wiki page too
 * Tm_T hummms "riddell poika nukkuu"
<jussio1> so no one else's lucid x is failing to start? :(
<Riddell> jussio1: kdm is broken you can remove the theme line in kdmrc
<jussi01> Riddell: yeah, I got kdm working, its now x that is the issue
<jussi01> ie. when I log in
<jussi01> Ive tried mv .kde kdeold but it hasnt helped any
<jussi01> failsafe mode just drops me back to kdm
<Tm_T> jussio1: anything on .xsession-errors?
<jussio1>  Tm_T actually yes
<Tm_T> anything interesting that might explain why it fails?
<jussio1> http://pastebin.com/f7fe71b1e
<Tm_T> erp
<jussi01> not real fun hey
 * jussi01 is on Sari's PC burning new lucid disk...
<jussi01> hrm is there a reason the 64bit disk is oversized? (and has been for a long time?
<Tm_T> jussio1: hasn't been able to get downsized yet?
<jussio1> ok, see you all on the other side...
<Tm_T> jussio1: good luck (:)
<jussio1> hrrr
<jussio1> this is just evil
<jussio1> ubiquity doesn fin my HDD...
<jussio1> argh
<fale> Tm_T: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/LucidPatchReview ;)
<fale> Riddell: are you still with us?
<Tm_T> fale: (:
<fale> Tm_T: still working on that, but is progressing... one thing: I left the removed patches.... do you think would be more clear to remove it?
<Tm_T> don't ask me ):
<fale> hehe oki, I'll wait Riddel ;)
<Tm_T> fale: or ask in ML
<fale> Tm_T: I think I'm not in kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> fale: join then? or you can send anyway
<fale> Tm_T: yeah, I think I'm gonna join it
<fale> Tm_T: I can not find a kubuntu-devel team :(
<Tm_T> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<fale> oh, I see... I was looking for it into launchpad.... that's why I didn't found it
<txwikinger> wow lucid boots fast now
<txwikinger> in the newest lucid packages... is there something wrong with the panel in KDE?
<dmatt> txwikinger: i do not know about newest but I had to add panel because there was none in alpha2
<txwikinger> dmatt: Yeah.. that is the problem I have
<txwikinger> but I even have problems adding the panel
<dmatt> txwikinger: i did not succed in netbook remix
<txwikinger> No.. I am using normal desktop.. in a virtualbox though
<dmatt> txwikinger: but ALT-F2 worked so you can play little bit :)
<txwikinger> maybe some packages did not update properly... I am currently upgrading
<dmatt> txwikinger: i was in virtualbox too, may be that's culprit
<txwikinger> yeah could be
<txwikinger> somehow I could not change any themes
<yuriy> does kubuntu have a plymouth theme? currently booting up the lucid cd and i just get this weird bar at the bottom followed by a black screen
<yuriy> and there it goes hanging again :( looks like something doesn't like my new hardware still
<Zorael> Is the kdm theme being broken out into its own package? The kdm package currently only has the wallpaper symlinks (wrt the theme); no other pixmaps, no xml.
<Zorael> Oh, oxygen-air is in kdebase-workspace-wallpapers.
<yuriy> omg looks like it was my wireless card. d'oh.
<yuriy> the new wallpaper is gorgeous btw. it's like installing kubuntu/kde 4.4 is a new sunrise
<Lex79> Riddell: kubuntu_87_nepomuk_virtuosoconverter.diff is missing in kdebase-runtime
<ScottK> Forgot bzr add?
<Lex79> ScottK: yes :)
<Riddell> sigh, sorry, hacking from the bar not alwayhs advisable
<Riddell> it's here if you want to add it http://pastebin.com/d129673ab
<Riddell> I don't have my full computer here
<Lex79> ok I can do
<high-rez> After upgrading to 4.4 rc-3 kdm stopped working - says that the theme is missing.
<Riddell> high-rez: comment out the line in /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<high-rez> UseTheme=true
<high-rez> That line ?
<high-rez> Oh, this one: Theme=/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/ethais
<erinaceus_> Morning, i have some trouble with codeing a plasma widget in js
<erinaceus_> When i try to start my widget it says "Could not open the js package required"
<verbalshadow> hi guys
<erinaceus_> hey
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: almost done fixing my spacing, vim rocks :)
<Lex79> ScottK: retry please https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegraphics/4:4.3.98-0ubuntu1/+build/1481280
<Lex79> kdebindings needs okular-dev (kdegraphics) to build
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: can i nto worry about the spacing in sharing docs. its like 1500 lines long so I don't want to go through the entire thing :) other than that I will delete the last merge-proposal and file a new one
<tomplast> ScottK: Hi Scott. I have now put some time into comparing modem-modeswitch (integrated in udev) and usb-modeswitch. From the little information I have been able to gather (from source code, some manual pages and some mailing lists), it seems that usb-modeswitch supports more devices than udev's modem-modeswitch. To be honest I don't know how true this is but judging from the list of supported devices (for usb-modeswitch) and ho
<tomplast> w easy it's to add a configuration for a new device it feels very nice. The latest versions of usb-modeswitch comes also with an udev-rule so that the switching should be done automagically (depends on tclsh, 4KiB, exist in main). I wish I could give you some more information, but that's all I got for now. Maybe I should talk to the udev developer(s) responsible for modem-modeswitch and see what we would miss by switching from
<tomplast> modem-modeswitch to usb-modeswitch. Or do you have any other suggestion? How should I proceed?
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: use kate, highlight everything, and then press 'shift+tab' a few times to clear up the tabs
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: yeah that sharing doc was ported from ubuntu-docs so it had a *lot* of useless indentation, the ones I wrote only had extra spacing :) but thanks for the tip
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: how about now, the merge-proposal has been updated, and I fixed all my errors
<nixternal> dhillon-v10: I will look at it later, have to get ready for a birthday party
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: alright :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I could use some help figuring out how to get plasma-netbook to start after install.
<nixternal> ScottK: put plasma-netbook.desktop in /usr/share/autostart/
<ScottK> nixternal: OK.  Thanks.
<tomplast> ScottK: I understand that you may be busy, just wanted to know if you saw the messages I sent to you in the channel? We can talk about it another day if necessary.
<ScottK> tomplast: I saw that.
<ScottK> Riddell: Could you chat with tomplast on the modemswitch stuff.  It seems to me we still want it, but I'm not sure.  I'm on travel for business this week and expect to be pretty much working or sleeping.
 * txwikinger wonders what is wrong with his ppa
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> i just did the skrooge 0.6.0 package, how to proceed? should i open a bug in launchpad with [need-upgrade] or something like that?
<tomplast> ScottK: Time for me to hit the sack. I will pop in here tomorrow again, maybe Riddel is here then. Gnight Scott, don't forget to take a pause from the work man ;)
<_Groo_> anyone?
<maco> Riddell: hacking from bar? thought you were going to go find somewhere to canoe while stranded in portland
<Tm_T> maco: perhaps bar is related to something that he calls "canoe"
<Tm_T> jussi01: pokety poke
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-07
<fale> hi
<fale> Riddell: ping
<Lex79> fale: I think he's in travel
<fale> Lex79: oh cool, thank you
<fale> I'll get him tomorrow or monday, then ;)
<Lex79> you're welcome, prego fale ;)
<fale> Lex79: are you it-m?
<Lex79> yeah :)
<fale> Lex79: oh, cool :)
<Lex79> :)
<vorian> ping ninjas
<nixternal> i am wearing my ninja pajamas, does that make me a ninja?
 * vorian was wondering what needs doing
<vorian> i was just following the /topics instructions :)
<dhillon-v10> nixternal: hi there :) I would like to help out as well so anything for me besides docs.
<ejat> is the libqtcore 4.6.1 on build ?
<fale> Riddell: ping ;)
<siegie> Are there any plans to package Qt 4.6.1 for karmic, Or does it come together with the final version kde 4.4.
<siegie> because Qt 4.6 is the cause for some plasma chrashes.
<fm>  how to recover default desktop in kubuntu ?
<fm>  i deleted it but i was not on purpose
<ulysses> fm: rm -r .kde/ ?
<fm> ok i will try
<siegie> fm: that deletes also the mail off kmail, your settings/log in kopete etc...
<fm> and how can i recover then?
<siegie> fm: I normally just move the folder .kde, and copy the stuff i need back.
 * e-jat agreed with siegie
<e-jat> libqtcore :(
<e-jat> 4.6.1
<fm> "rm -rf .kde " this command does't seem to work. where am wrong
<Riddell> fale: you pinged?
<fale> Riddell: yes, wanted to show you this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/LucidPatchReview
<seele> Riddell: when is your flight to DC?
<seele> what airport are you flying into? above ground metro is still closed
<Riddell> seele: latest one is from seattle and gets in at 06:25 tomorrow morning
<Riddell> into Dulles
<seele> er.. does the metro bus start that early in the morning?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Lex79> Riddell: Couldn't configure pre-depend virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin for virtuoso-opensource-6.0, probably a dependency cycle.
<seele> Riddell: are you taking a taxi to town?
<ScottK> seele: It does if the weather doesn't stop it
 * ScottK didn't manage to leave town today 
<Riddell> Lex79: hmm ok I'll take a look in a bit, although those packages go to universe, it's only virtuoso-nepomuk I care about
<seele> ScottK: metro is still running emergency lines only, dunno if IAD shuttle to metro counts
<Lex79> ok
<Riddell> seele: I haven't thought that far ahead
 * ScottK neither
<seele> and vienna is still above ground which is closed
<ScottK> We've got the driveway almost shoveled, but no plow yet, so even if my flight today hadn't been canceled, I couldn't have got to it.
<seele> Riddell: http://www.washfly.com/flyer_bus_schedule.htm
<seele> ScottK: yeah.. havent dug out my car yet either, not looking forward to it
<Riddell> so, any good places to go sledging in your city? :)
<seele> dunno, ask maco
<seele> ScottK: if your trip gets cancelled you are obligated to come to the CALUG and KDE 4.4 meet ups :)
<ScottK> Heh.
<ScottK> Assuming the plow comes by Thursday.
<seele> lol
<seele> the governor of virginia was saying they werent going to be able to clear the roads for people to get to work until tuesday
<ScottK> I just found out our county has a snow plow tracker.
<ScottK> http://snow2.co.ho.md.us/GridMap.asp?col=6&row=4
<ScottK> It looks like they are working on side streets, so I have some hope.
<seele> oh wow that's cool
<yuriy> who did the ubuquity slides?
<yuriy> i don't think they like konqueror enough :P
<yuriy> also they need updating, where are they stored?
<ScottK> nixternal did them IIRC.
<hunger_p> Will there be ubuntu one for lucid/kubuntu?
<ScottK> If someone writes it.  apachelogger started
<hunger_p> ScottK: Nice! Hope UO will not drag half of gnome onto my system.
<nixternal> yuriy: waiting for shtylman to update the code and get back with me on the slides...there are new slides for both desktop and netbook that have been updated
<yuriy> nixternal: oh great!
<yuriy> do you know if he's also updating the artwork to 4.4 style air?
<nixternal> I believe so
<yuriy> ah finally have my desktop back
<yuriy> albeit stuck tethering to my laptop for internet
<maco> Riddell: there's a park near my flat where people go sledding when it snows
<maco> Riddell, seele: buses start at 7am on weekdays
<maco> Riddell: the washington flyer seele is referring to goes to the West Falls Church station. it's above ground. may be closed.
<crimsun> is is closed.
<crimsun> it's the same schedule as yesterday.
<crimsun> right, "it is"...
<maco> crimsun: talking about tomorrow
<maco> i know stuff's closed today. tomorrow is still unknown
<crimsun> which park? MH/MX?
<crimsun> that's going to be closed for sledding.
<crimsun> if traffic is roped off, you could try 13th.
<maco> crimsun: yes mh/mx
<maco> yeah i saw the blogs saying there were 13th st. sledders
<crimsun> was kinda neat,I was out there yesterday
<nixternal> it's great seeing places other than chicago getting sucker punched with snow :)
<crimsun> <-- former MN resident, used to snow
<Tm_T> snow? what's that?
 * Tm_T hides
<nixternal> something that is barely covering the ground now in chicago :)
<nixternal> you still see the 8 to 10 foot high mounds in the parking lots, and not even an inch on the ground
<maco> my mum called me to whinge yesterday about the lack of snow
<nixternal> that's good, seeing as for a solid month or two, we had no less than 2 to 3 feet of snow on the ground
<maco> laptop battery about to go...bbl
<nixternal> unlike the east coast though, we don't shut down
<nixternal> no such thing as "road closed", though they do close school now when there is 4 to 6 inches, whereas when I was in school, you needed at least a foot
<shtylman> has 4.4 been tagged?
<nixternal> in my 12 years of schooling back then, we had 1 snow day...just 1, and it was really do to the fact that not only did we get a bit of snow, but we also got severe thunderstorms with it, which was the weirdest thing I ever saw
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<seele> FUCKING CAPS
<seele> argh
<seele> fuck ovechkin
<shtylman> Riddell: cool.... any reason to suspect that your kdebase packages are broken right now?
<shtylman> I installed updates and the kdm/ethais folder has only a wallpapers folder
<shtylman> and nothing else
<shtylman> obviously this causes kdm to puke itself
 * yuriy is glad someone is swearing about hockey today
<seele> as opposed to football? hehe
<Riddell> shtylman: yes that's broken, I was just about to look at it
<shtylman> Riddell: gotcha... ok ... so im not insane :)
<Riddell> gosh, seele has turned into an angry person, what's going on?
<seele> Riddell: eh?
<crimsun> your enthusiasm, I think.
<seele> i wouldnt call enthusiasm for hockey a new personality trait
<Riddell> hmm, this sounds like organised sport
<nixternal> seele: GO BLACKHAWKS!
<nixternal> the caps, pfft
<Riddell> oh no, it's spreading
<seele> GO PENS!
<seele> fuck the caps
 * yuriy checks if there's a game today
<nixternal> I remember their first season, as I was living there then, and their entire team was made up of boston bruins members from the year before
<nixternal> they had joey juneau, one of my all-time favorite players
<crimsun> stupid pens.
<crimsun> go canes! oh wait...
<nixternal> hehe
<yuriy> oh nice, in 3 minutes. GO BRUINS
<Riddell> I feel so left out, I'm not watching anyone play games and I have no urge to should abuse at anyone
<nixternal> yuriy: the Bruins are better actors than they are hockey players :p
<yuriy> i feel the urge to shoud abuse at Gigabyte and Netgear
<nixternal> though, I would never disrespect the bruins while in boston
<seele> nixternal: that would mean death
<nixternal> I learned the hard way many years ago
<shtylman> Riddell: im with you :)
<shtylman> Riddell: although...I might watch the super bowl today for the commercials
<Riddell> can't these pens and caps and whatnot sit down over a nice cup of tea and resolve their differences?
<shtylman> hahaha
<Riddell> shtylman: ah what a country you have, the most important event in my two week stay where is adverts
<yuriy> ok I don't undestand this. how do all but 7 teams in the league have winning records?
<yuriy> maybe i'm missing OTLs
<yuriy> yeah i guess that's it
<persia> shtylman: If you want to avoid all the sport, http://www.superbowl-ads.com/ tends to get things fairly quickly.
<yuriy> modern hockey stats are weird
<nixternal> shtylman: that's why I watch the super bowl...the commercials rock
<Riddell> and american's wonder why nobody appreciates their culture
<nixternal> we don't even appreciate our culture
<seele> hockey and tea?
<seele> not everyone is an easy convert to quakerism
<nixternal> lol
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> persia: good call
<seele> i think hulu is going to have a superbowl ads channel too you can go to watch them
<nixternal> "If these systems "phase" together, or become one larger system, a major snow event of 6 to 10 inches will be likely."  -- shit, I jinxed myself earlier poking fun at you east coasters
<seele> nixternal: 6-10 inches? oh please
<nixternal> 6 to 10 inches means a foot and a half at least due to the lake effect
<Riddell> I knew I should have packed my hat
<seele> ok, that's more like it
<seele> Riddell: i hope you have more than just a jumper to keep warm :P
 * Tm_T has 40-60 cm snow here <3
<nixternal> seele: you guys only had 2 major snowstorms, where the first melted in just over a week there....we had 2 to 3 feet for almost 2 months here
<nixternal> we just had most of ours melt with just about an inch falling yesterday
<seele> nixternal: washington dc isn't exactly equiped for persistant cold weather conditions
<crimsun> it isn't if Riddell can't pop down and buy another jumper ;)
<nixternal> you can still see the grass, which is quite ugly
<crimsun> as if *
<seele> where a foot of snow is usually managed within 12 hours, it shuts down the city for two days here
<seele> crimsun: Riddell wouldnt even go buy new shoes when his broke
<nixternal> seele: I don't know they aren't....I lived there for the ice storm in 94, the blizzard of 96 which was more than the 2 major ones this season, and then they have these 2 back to back punches
<seele> nixternal: we were out of salt and a million over our snow management budget by December 5th
<seele> i would say they arent :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> we had that last year here in chicago
<Riddell> oh I'm sorry for wanting to repair my belongings before using up earths valuable resources buying new ones!
<nixternal> it just sounds like the east coast didn't catch up this season
<nixternal> Riddell: don't be sorry, I do the same thing, but it isn't for the earth, it is because I am a cheapskate
<Riddell> what was I saying about American culture? :)
<nixternal> haha
<seele> if people would get over not wearing leather, their shoes would last longer than the fake plastic alternatives
<nixternal> you need to head into the inner cities here if you want to see culture
<nixternal> I wear adidas, they last longer than all
<seele> nixternal: should i drop him off in PG County or Baltimore City for a night? ;)
<nixternal> i still wear a pair of adidas from the early 90s
<crimsun> the latter
<seele> lol
<nixternal> seele: SE DC on the PG border
<crimsun> PG is on the up, didn't you hear/read? ;)
<seele> i have a pair of docs from high school
<nixternal> though BC is pretty bad, but I just never witnessed it
<crimsun> SE is actually nicer than PG in many parts
<seele> nixternal: foreigners are scared of BC because of The Wired, hehe
<seele> crimsun: gentrification projects imo
<nixternal> I worked a part time security gig when I was in the Navy, and they made me work at a strip mall in PG county...needless to say, I was scared shitless
<shtylman> Riddell: you are just jealous cause you don't have an SUV :p
<Riddell> I've seen the Wire, I know how to talk Baltimore, I could manage that, I'll convert them all to free software
<crimsun> I lived in an ok part of PG; nothing freaky to report (though a few people got mugged after I met them)
<seele> shtylman: hey.. there are some places in this country where a SUV is useful
<shtylman> heheh
<nixternal> crimsun: yeah, the southern part of PG is nice, by the naval time center or whatever it is called
<crimsun> hmm, no strong correlation after people getting mugged and me meeting them. I hope not, at least.
<nixternal> tom clancy lives in PG County, been to his house...he has a tank and ch-60 (blackhawk) helicoptor in his front yard
<nixternal> I have only been mugged by shotgun on MARTA in Atlanta
<seele> nixternal: s/house/bunker?
<nixternal> and once at Maxwell Street in Chicago, when I was in like 9th grade...jumped me, and stole my damn clothes...left me in my underwear and a pair of socks, just for the old North Carolina Michael Jordan jump suit
<nixternal> seele: no, it is a really nice house..he is a military author so he has them setup like a museum
<seele> i swear i thought he lived in a bunker
<seele> (i know who tom clancy is)
<nixternal> oh, he is actually in Calvert County, Huntington
<Riddell> so this superbowl thing, when is it?
<nixternal> err, prince fred, not huntington
<seele> Riddell: 3 hours i think
<shtylman> Riddell: its an all day event for some people
<shtylman> the sports channels talk about it forever
<persia> Doesn't the actual game start in about three hours?
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> something like that
<neversfelde> 2 h 37 min
<nixternal> 5:30pm kickoff here in chicago, which is about 3 hours
<neversfelde> so how long is a halftime?
<shtylman> I think the Who are playing
<shtylman> its 30min?
<neversfelde> yes
<shtylman> iirc
<neversfelde> waiting for that
<Riddell> you guys are really serious about these adverts aren't you?
<seele> who is the halftime show?
<crimsun> Riddell: if it isn't already obvious, yes.
<shtylman> Riddell: you have no idea
<seele> Riddell: yes, it's the reason why a lot of people watch the superbowl
<neversfelde> not that I am not interested in football, but I do not know the rules enough to join the fun ;)
<seele> it's the biggest day in advertising
<shtylman> Riddell: they are some of the best ads
<crimsun> what seele typed.
<nixternal> seele: yes, the who is the halftime show :)
<nixternal> who is on first?
<Riddell> but adverts aren't good things, they're the annoying bits you go and turn the kettle on during!
<nixternal> Riddell: yes, but not for the superbowl, as they are all first timers typically, and they go all out and make them funny most of the time
<neversfelde> aren't there only ads about chips and beer?
<nixternal> I love the new e*trade baby one
<yuriy> Riddell: because of the audience and cost of the ad space, the ad creators put a lot of money and creativity into these ads, so it becomes like watching a pretty good TV show
<nixternal> oh, and puxatony polamalu one is hillarious
<crimsun> how about the google one?
<nixternal> didn't see that one
<Riddell> how are you talking about these things if you haven't already seen them?
<nixternal> crimsun: seems that the google one is top secret and will air in the 3rd quarter, and the quote from google is "Hell has indeed frozen over."
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> im looking forward to that one
<shtylman> could be good
<nixternal> Riddell: they provide teasers the day or so before
<crimsun> nixternal: a couple sites (techcrunch, engadget) have linked to spoilers
<Riddell> !
<nixternal> shtylman: I am guessing it will be Chrome OS and maybe a tablet?
<Riddell> you have adverts for adverts?!
<nixternal> haha yeah
<nixternal> Riddell: you know, that Americal Culture is amazing :p
<nixternal> American rather
<crimsun> Riddell: is that so surprising? We make money from speculating about debt FFS.
<nixternal> this is america, where it is illegal in most places to gamble a few bucks on the game today, but it is perfectly fine to gamble your life savings in the stock market
<yuriy> Riddell: lmao
<yuriy> yes.
<shtylman> nixternal: now that would be something new...
<shtylman> you could be right tho
<Riddell> and not only do you have adverts about adverts but you go out of your way to watch them so you know what is going to be advertised during a sports event you don't even care about
<persia> Riddell: You may find it instructive to watch the archive of adverts from past years to better understand (see link I posted earlier)
<nixternal> you are gambling with stocks, you are placing money on a stock betting it will win, therefor making you money
<nixternal> I did a paper on it in college, and it really pissed off my conservative professor
<nixternal> I wonder if we will see a Toyota commercial? :p
<persia> The complete list if available.  Mostly hyundai, IIRC, but check the listing to be sure.
<persia> s/if/is/
<Riddell> is this thing on only one channel?
<shtylman> I think so
<shtylman> cause its a big deal
<shtylman> for the channel showing it
<shtylman> (ad revenue)
<persia> There's sometimes a couple different channels, depending on how the rights are allocated, and how many countries you can access.
<yuriy> nixternal: i've been laughing at toyota commercials every time the last week
<persia> Indeed.  No Toyota this year.
<nixternal> yeah, poor toyota...i think when the results come out, ford will now be number 1 and toyoto will either move down 1 or 2 spots in rankings
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFzIdZbypNk  <- I love this one
<Riddell> rankings?
<nixternal> Riddell: toyota is the #1 auto manufacturer in the world
<nixternal> but after their massive recall, they will probably be #2 or #3
<Riddell> ah, number of cars sold
<nixternal> they are losing like 200+ million dollars a day in the united states alone
<nixternal> right, and right now they can't sell more than half of their fleet
<Riddell> yet another kdebase-runtime tar
<Tm_T> Riddell: hopefully last one
 * Tm_T is eagerly waiting that he can yell "it's out!" (:
<Riddell> seele: did we win the hockey?
<seele> Riddell: no, when i said FUCK THE CAPS, that should have been a clue to the outcome
<Riddell> oh I see, I'm sorry for your loss
<seele> ovechkin is a beast
<seele> crosby+malkin still isnt enough
<seele> can't wait to see what happens in the olympics though, canada is going to be hot
<seele> i want to see canada+sweden in the final
<crimsun> I'll miss the Olympics by a short couple weeks :(
<shtylman> seele: I read "FUCK THE CAPS" as fuck caps lock... hmmm :)
<seele> shtylman: no, the yelling was on purpose :)
<shtylman> seele: indeed... realized in retrospect
<sgh> Hi!
<Riddell> hi sgh, let me reassure you we are all hard at work on Kubuntu even if some of us blasmpheme about organised sport
<shtylman> Riddell speaks lies
<sgh> Riddell: that ok. I will rephrase my questing into a reaching hand then. Apparently NM has stopped working since alpha2. If there is anything I can do, please tell.
<sgh> Riddell: somehow after looking at the history I think that shtylman is right..... :D
<Riddell> my knetworkmanager has been working fine all week except today when it suddently stopped working
<Riddell> I haven't heard other complaints and I haven't been able to look into it yet
<sgh> Riddell: ok. I think it maybe related to kde. Cause daemon.log looks okay. knetworkmanager says "Network management disabled". Which is obiously not correct.
<Riddell> sgh: trying network-manager-gnome is the first way to test that
<ScottK> Working here as of yesterday.
<Riddell> moving ~/.kde/share/config/networkmanagementrc and restarting is another quick check
<sgh> Riddell: Fresh user is does not work, so networkmanagementrc seems so be not guilty.
<sgh_> Riddell: Ok ,,, worked. gnome.network-manager hade a switch on the ui. "Enable networking". After flipping that switch on the KDE network-manager worked againg. Also worked after a reboot.
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> but why would it be turned off in the first place?
<crimsun> Riddell: looks like you might have a chance to fly into IAD
<Riddell> it's not been cancelled yet
<crimsun> lucky you
<verbalshadow> Riddell: having to use nm-applet to enable network management has happen to me as well
<ScottK> crimsun: How's it look for getting out of DCA tomorrow?
 * shtylman upgraded my work computer to kubuntu lucid
<shtylman> now trying to get everything working
<Riddell> shtylman: what broke?
<shtylman> Riddell: besides kdm... there were random packages (plasma-desktop) missing for some reason...but nothing major...
<shtylman> most of the work is nut kubuntu related
<shtylman> just getting all the network mounts and whatnot working
<shtylman> s/nut/not
<shtylman> but overall it is working :)
<Riddell> hmm, cheesy song on this organised sport thing
<Riddell> ooh they're american, good thing they had a flag the size of a football pitch to remind me, I'd never have noticed
<crimsun> ScottK: not all that great, but we'll see tomorrow?
<seele> Riddell: i hope you dont say these things outloud wherever you are, you might start a fight
<crimsun> don't worry, maco will protect him
<seele> maco is in portland?
<crimsun> not that I know of. I was referring when he arrives.
<Riddell> these American football players don't seem to be very good, they never actually play for more than 10 seconds before causing a foul or otherwise stopping
<crimsun> sigh, missing words again
<seele> i dont know what she's going to do now that she's a newly converted quaker
<seele> stand there and watch maybe?
<maco> hehe
<maco> isnt that what he'd do too? :P
<crimsun> could stare real harsh-like
<seele> yeah, that's real scary
<maco> im bad at harsh staring :(
<Riddell> I have to get out of here, people are discussing anti-abortion adverts, wish me luck at the airport
<Tm_T> Riddell: have fun and travel safe
#kubuntu-devel 2011-01-31
<ScottK> Riddell: We you able to get into the arm box ok?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, can I just do make -j8 to get things to compile on icecream?
<Daskreech> valorie: you ar cool beans and hot chilli
<Daskreech>  Just saying
<claydoh> Daskreech: lol +1
<valorie> Daskreech: always nice to hear, but to what do I owe the honor?
<Daskreech> Just saying :)
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: -j5
<apachelogger> there are only 4 arms
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=129643072207119&w=2 great job
<valorie> did shadeslayer break it?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> toma locked down git.kde.org
<apachelogger> no more clones shall be made he said
<apachelogger> and emitted some evil laugh
<apachelogger> after that he disappeared into the dark and was never seen or heared of again
<apachelogger> supposedly he went to bed
<apachelogger> ;)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> well, I think everything is unlocked again, although I haven't tried
<apachelogger> well then since the LinuxTag call for papers was, as I predicted, prelonged... lets write some stuff
<valorie> using anongit for everything now....
<apachelogger> well, anongit was not locked anyway, anongit and git are two different servers I believe
<apachelogger> the former is just a "mirror" of the latter
<apachelogger> (or at least it used to be that way with svn)
<apachelogger> "How to change your wallpaper" or "Everything you always wanted to know about the KDE desktop"
<apachelogger> that is an incredibly long title
<valorie> you mean you could teach me how to use Activities?
<valorie> I've been meaning to learn
<valorie> how to change your wallpaper
<valorie> heh
<apachelogger> oh
<valorie> surely no one gets a talk that simple?
<valorie> I could teach THAT
<apachelogger> aaron only today wrote a mail to the plasma list
<apachelogger> he wants to break everything again by swapping around paradigms
<valorie> of course
<apachelogger> valorie: the how to change your wallpaper part is only to annoy people :P
<apachelogger> in fact it is about how to change your wallaper using get hot new stuff
<apachelogger> muahahahah
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have a talk going for linuxtag?
<apachelogger> valorie: what could me be talking about?
<valorie> is linuxtag just a general geekfest?
<valorie> I've only gone to one thing like that, linux fest northwest
<valorie> planning on going again with my son
<valorie> I hope the beer is as good as last year!
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LinuxTag
<valorie> although I might drink half a glass less
<valorie> hopefully
<apachelogger> mhh beer
 * apachelogger is looking forward to brussels because of the beer :D
<valorie> not only was it free, it was GOOD
<valorie> I dunno who got the kegs donated, but I sooooo approved
<valorie> wow, that looks huge
<valorie> much bigger than the one I've attended
<valorie> government sponsorship, awesome!
 * apachelogger can barely remember
<valorie> you should talk about sound in Linux!
<apachelogger> I always get forced into drinking too much beer at linuxtag
<valorie> forced, heh
<apachelogger> then again, I always do...
<apachelogger> valorie: "how linux is crap and everyone should use darwin"?
<valorie> my, you're in a cynical mood
 * valorie shares the whisky
 * apachelogger had 7h of sleep
<valorie> adjust your attitude, sir
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you said I should talk about sound
<apachelogger> one can only talk about it being crappy as that is what it is
<valorie> no, how you are fighting the good fight, and making sound in linux GOOD
<valorie> focus on the goal!
<apachelogger> the goal for me is darwing and coreaudio :P
<valorie> agreed that it is crappy now
<valorie> ~np
<kubotu> valorie hasn't played anything recently
<valorie> kubotu, you lie
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> or you imagine things?
<apachelogger> maybe your playback is broken for months
 * valorie is listening to Gold Guns Girls by Metric on Fantasies [Amarok]
<valorie> works in #amarok
<apachelogger> and you just came to term with things and have music going on in your head?
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sometimes I do hear it when there is nothing playing
 * valorie makes an appointment with the shrink
<apachelogger> it is a sign of madness you know
<valorie> still -- free music, not a thing to laugh at
<valorie> especially Metric
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> is it *free* music
<apachelogger> as in libre
<valorie> no
<apachelogger> well
<valorie> I have some of that as well
<apachelogger> then you better be careful
<valorie> but.....
<apachelogger> if you have free music going on in your head
<apachelogger> ...
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> if the industry finds out
<apachelogger> they will sue yer arse off
<valorie> indeed
<apachelogger> just like that
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> Brad Sucks gives his music for free, and he's good!
<valorie> some of the classical is good too
<apachelogger> valorie: good luck in court with trying to proof that you were only listening to classical music...
<apachelogger> this is a dangerous game you are playing there :S
<apachelogger> you cannot possibly win
 * apachelogger just scared himself
<valorie> haha
<valorie> Tm_T just pointed out archive.org
<valorie> more music there than you could listen to in a lifetime
<valorie> all free
<valorie> eat THAT, RIAA
<Tm_T> valorie: I'm sure they can come up with an excuse to sue you over that too
<valorie> well, I paid for this Metric
<valorie> and since I have earphones on, they can't sue me for providing it to the cat, gratis
<valorie> so I'm safe for tonight
<Tm_T> I've seen a bizarre attempts to sue people over listening with the headpones a bit too loud
<valorie> someone needs to go all wikileaks on the RIAA
<valorie> ~np
<kubotu> valoriez listened to "Front Row" by Metric [Fantasies, 2009] 4 minutes ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/6QxBZKSFsoVOVQF0XSvLmW] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/valoriez for more
<valorie> thanks, kubotu
<Nightrose> apachelogger: no talk from me no - don't think i'll be able to go
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> :'(
<apachelogger> today is a crap
<apachelogger> only bad news
<Nightrose> *hug*
 * apachelogger snuggles the Nightrose
<Quintasan> debfx: if your offer is still up to dat then yes
<debfx> Quintasan: thanks but apachelogger already uploaded it
<yofel> jussi: you'll get kajongg in 4.6.1 (kde bug 264884)
<ubottu> KDE bug 264884 in general "kajongg doesn't install some modules" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=264884
<jussi> yofel: :)
<yofel> packaging is missing some more, but that's the reason I got stuck yesterday
<jussi> yofel: nice work, thanks for investigating :)
<Quintasan> hmmmmmmmmmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: what do we need to test with this qt-gstreamer?
<Riddell> Quintasan: lintian I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i wish i had that amount of bandwidth to take down git.kde.org
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> it would take me 42 years to clone git.kde.org
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: do you clone git.kde.org to bazaar?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: we use anongit
<shadeslayer> also git.kde.org needs your ssh key to be in i.k.o
<shadeslayer> i.e you need a dev account to clone from git.kde.org
<shadeslayer> now who would have that amount of bandwidth AND a developer account
 * shadeslayer looks at apachelogger
<yofel> there were a few git.kde.org imports on launchpad (mostly from me), I converted those
<yofel> so I guess you can blame me more than shadeslayer for taking down git.kde.org
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> yofel: you cant import from git.kde
<shadeslayer> well ... launchpad cant
<yofel> well, it was possible
<yofel> *was*
<shadeslayer> it asks for your ssh keys etc
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> and
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: y u retire my ktorrent branch?
<yofel> the branches error out since yesterday, so I got rid of them
<Quintasan> what?
<yofel> shadeslayer: that was me probably
<shadeslayer> use anongit!!!
<shadeslayer> O_O
<yofel> since it was from git.kde.org
<shadeslayer> oh yes
<yofel> there's a new one
<Quintasan> y u no check before accusing me?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sorry :)
<shadeslayer> have a cookie
<Quintasan> not only you made me double yofel's effort and now u think I delete ur branches :S
<Quintasan> OM NOM NOM
<Quintasan> thanks
<shadeslayer> kubotu: send cookies to Quintasan nao!
<Quintasan> Riddell: Want me to upload this thing?
<Quintasan> Riddell: It builds fine and lintian spews no errors on dsc file
<shadeslayer> you can upload cookies?
<yofel> lol
<Quintasan> qt-gstreamer
<shadeslayer> O_O .... i want the kubuntu-dev powa now
<Quintasan> apply for it then
<shadeslayer> then i can install project-neon-kookies
<shadeslayer> and chomp all day long
<yofel> our repos is already full, no place for cookies
<yofel> nor kookies
<Quintasan> how about we ask for more space? :D
<Quintasan> LP admins gotta love us
<shadeslayer> only if we share some kookies
<shadeslayer> i dont want to share 
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: im deleting that branch
<shadeslayer> since its of no use
<yofel> try it, I think I couldn't, or it would already be gone
<yofel> new one is https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/ktorrent/master
<Riddell> Quintasan: go for it
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> _Groo_ has a packaging recipe based on it
<yofel> yep
 * Quintasan uses his kubuntu-dev magic
<Quintasan> or not
<Riddell> Quintasan: is bug 702706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 702706 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] QtGstreamer should be packaged" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702706
<shadeslayer> ill ask him to delete his recipe
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay, I'll close it with 1ubuntu1 upload
<yofel> shadeslayer: he just needs to switch the main branch to the new one
 * shadeslayer puts it in a email
<shadeslayer> done
<Quintasan> Riddell: uploading
<ScottK> Riddell: Use -j5, but yes.
<ScottK> Oh.  I see apachelogger told you that already.
<freinhard> yay, kernel panic. anything i can do for the devs there?
<debfx> Riddell: I've prepared some fixes for qtmobility but I suspect there are more armel symbol failures: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/qtmobility_1.1.0-0ubuntu4.debdiff
<Riddell> debfx: yes I'm compiling it on arm now to find out
<apparle> I want to install kde 4.5 updates which ppa should I select
<apparle> also does that ppa have amarok 2.4
<apparle> I don't want to install 4.6
<ScottK> FYI, I'm working on seeds to get powerpc live down to size.
<Riddell> apparle: #kubuntu for support questions
<Riddell> the answer is in the /topic there :)
<apparle> Riddell: I typed it here by mistake... didn't see the selcted channel :P
<apparle> Riddell: for amarok it says backports ppa, but that ppa has kde 4.6. So anyway to install new amarok on 4.5?
<Riddell> apparle: we don't have a PPA for that
<apparle> Riddell: okay thanks... I'll stick to the older amarok
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> is anyone taking a look at kdebindings backport for maverick? is the new sip out?
<debfx> ScottK: I have some ideas to drop unnecessary packages from the cd: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ReducingDiskFootprint
<ScottK> Looking
<Riddell> _Groo_: nobody is looking at kdebindings backport for maverick as far as I know
<Riddell> _Groo_: latest sip is in natty but something is making it not compile on arm
<_Groo_> Riddell: k... i might take a look at backporting sip and then kdebindings then
<_Groo_> Riddell: i cant commit to a eta tough, this month has been very busy for me :P
<_Groo_> though
<_Groo_> but ill look into into asap
<ScottK> debfx: I think the Qt change needed for your libqt4-designer should be discussed with fabo, but it all sounds reasonable to me.
<ScottK> Riddell: What do you think about debfx's list?
<_Groo_> Riddell: do you have url for natty build? i can start from there to i386/amd64
<Riddell> ScottK: all seems sensible
<Riddell> _Groo_: usource:kdebindings
<Riddell> _Groo_: usource:sip4 (change of name)
<debfx> I'm not sure how to implement the last two
<_Groo_> Riddell: ???? whats usource?
<debfx> generally it makes sense that libgeoip recommends geoip-database but still it's wasted space on the cd
<Riddell> _Groo_: a URL shortcut to launchpad in KDE
<ScottK> Riddell: For the last two can we just blacklist them off the CD?
<debfx> ScottK: we've tried that, apparently the blacklist doesn't actually work anymore
<Riddell> yeah http://paste.kde.org/3787/
<Riddell> I can upload gstreamer without gvfs though I think
<ScottK> Sigh.  Well that'd be progress then.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can we have kubotu in #project-neon?
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping ping
<debfx> apachelogger: which packages do I need to install to play a dvd iso with dragonplayer and the phonon gstreamer backend? 
<Quintasan> kubotu: ~np
<apachelogger> debfx: you cannot
<ScottK> debfx: I accidentally deleted your kde-look watch file before I could upload mine.  Would you point me at it again please?
<Quintasan> http://blog.ikibiki.org/2011/01/31/Oldest_bug_closed_ever/
<Quintasan> Debian magic
<debfx> ScottK: which kde-look watch file?
<ScottK> debfx: I thought it was you.  Perhaps I mis-remember.  Someone came up with a watch file last year that would work for kde-look/apps and I had a copy of it and accidentally deleted it.
<debfx> ScottK: yeah that was me, though I don't remember which package has one
<ScottK> Sigh.
<debfx> ScottK: found it: http://paste.kde.org/3793/
<ScottK> debfx: Thank you.
<ScottK> Cool.  Works.
<shadeslayer> so apparently commenting with konqueror + webkitpart from git works
<shadeslayer> there's a workaround in rekonq for some cases, so i'll push for the fix in 0.7 ... :)
<shadeslayer> maybe get it backported to 0.6.x as well
<debfx> apachelogger: I've pushed some changes to the firefox installer branch. could you upload the package?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I got my visa :)
<maco> Riddell: also your mastercard? *run*
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> maco: How much $$$ are there? :P
<Riddell> well that does remind me, how do I get money, apparantly the Indian government won't let Rupees out the country now
<maco> Riddell: i would assume you get it once you get there
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: OMG OMG OMG
<shadeslayer> Riddell++
<shadeslayer> Riddell: OMG OMG OMG
<shadeslayer> Riddell++
<shadeslayer> Riddell++
<Quintasan> wut
<Quintasan> shadeslayer--
<nigelb> OMG
<nigelb> Riddell's coming to India \o/
<shadeslayer> yayy :D
<Quintasan> Successor to C++ - Riddell++
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep, just come with pounds and get it exchanged at the airport
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no thats D
<Quintasan> ~karma C
<kubotu> karma for C: 151
<Quintasan> xD
<shadeslayer> lol
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do they accept Scottish notes?
 * Quintasan bets C has the biggest karma in here
<Quintasan> ~karma Riddell
<kubotu> karma for Riddell: 14
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i remember seeing Pounds/USD/Euro's
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but Scottish notes?
<shadeslayer> i can ask tomorrow ... 
<nigelb> scotland has a different currency?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you have contact with Bengaluru airport's buero de change?
<Quintasan> Pound sterling
<Quintasan> I think
<Riddell> nigelb: different notes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: naw .... my dad works at the airport, and all airports have the same exchange outlet
<nigelb> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there's a direct flight to bengaluru?
<nigelb> I doubt
<shadeslayer> yeah
<nigelb> You'd have to switch at London
<nigelb> LHR -> BLR exists
<shadeslayer> probably ^^
<Riddell> I think I'm going through Paris
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.bengaluruairport.com/bial/faces/pages/home/home.jspx << there's a forex converter on the right, but i dont see Scottish notes there
<Riddell> no they won't list them
<maco> i *think* theyre still GBP, just funny-lookin in a way that non-UK-based exchange places get confused
<maco> Riddell: is that right?
<Riddell> yes
 * Riddell uploads kdepim 4.4.10
<Riddell> backporting welcomed if anyone wants
<ScottK> Riddell: Don't go through Paris if you want your bags.  Ask agateau.
<Riddell> Heathrow doesn't exactly have a great reputation in that area either
<agateau> ScottK: :)
<al> in heathrow it's largely dependant on which terminals are involved, but generally speaking paris and heathrow are on par in luggage bingo
<ScottK> Right, so the question is does Riddell want one shot at the lost luggage lottery or two.
<ScottK> agateau: Any chance we'll get libindicate-qt updated for the new libindicate API soon?
<al> in paris they're more creative at piling up i think
<al> it looks like they used bulldozers to move the luggage piles around
<agateau> ScottK: hopefully this week: I got it to build, but not to pass the tests
<ScottK> agateau: Cool.
<apachelogger> al: that sounds like a rather useful algorithm
<apachelogger> not very reliable but surely efficient
<apachelogger> debfx: I could, but what is in it for me?
 * apachelogger constantly ends up doing git pull on bzr repos -.-
<ScottK> Riddell: In ~20 minutes would you do a live powerpc ISO?  I'd like to see how much my -meta changes shaved off.
<Riddell> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> claydoh: fancy doing an alpha 2 page for us this week?
<CIA-40> [kubuntu-firefox-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110131173214-obffetod3dvkq7pb * debian/changelog releasing version 11.04ubuntu1
<Riddell> apachelogger: does that remove the wallpaper?
<Riddell> I added a /usr/share/wallpapers/kde-default.png link to point to the latest upstream default
<Riddell> kubuntu-firefox-installer should probably use that
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> debfx: qtmobility uploaded, here's hoping it compiles on arm
<shadeslayer> do we have a known issue wrt the CD ISO image not booting from a USB Stick in maverick>
<shadeslayer> for eg http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1611548
<ScottK> Worked last time I tried it.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: my friend just tried it and it didnt work, searching the forums, i came across that 
<ScottK> The user doesn't say if they used unetbootin or usb-creator.  At least at release time usb-creator-kde worked.
<shadeslayer> my friend tried it from the usb creator that comes for windows on the CD
<ScottK> Ah.  I never tried that one.
<shadeslayer> yeah .. thats the issue .... i advised him to use unetbootin ... lets see how successful that is
<ScottK> On Windows?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> unetbootin worked apparently :S
<ScottK> Please have him file a bug then.
<ScottK> I'm sure the Win version of usb-creator works on some systems or they wouldn't have released it.
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/608382 
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 608382 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Karmic) "Maverick images burned to usb key on lucid fail to boot - different syslinux version" [High,Triaged]
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That's fixed for later releases, so not relevant in your case.
<Quintasan> <shadeslayer> i hope SIP uses CMake
<Quintasan> joke of the day
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> looking at kdebindings on arm, if I remove the PyQt_qreal_double then it seems to start working
<Riddell> that shouldn't make any sense should it?
<Riddell> NCommander: ^^
<Quintasan> what on earth is this QReal anyways?
<Riddell> well it's just an alias for "whatever the best decimal point number on the platform is"
<Riddell> which means double everywhere except ARM
<Riddell> where it means float
<Quintasan> sooooo logical
<Riddell> and this causes lots of problems where people assume doubles are available
<Riddell> the silly thing is ARMs can do doubles these days, but we don't change it because it would be an ABI change and so we get lots of hassles like this
<NCommander> Riddell: yeah, it probably is :-/
<Riddell> NCommander: probably is what?
<NCommander> Riddell: removing the PyQt_qreal_double. The entire library is crack, i won't be suprised if that fixed it:-/
<Riddell> but if I remove PyQt_qreal_double then surely it if left with a load of doubles that it can't handle, it's all backwards!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how can we get neon on ARM btw? any plans on that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I heard there are plans to add public ARM builders to PPA, then presumably it'll just happen
<shadeslayer> ah ok ...
<shadeslayer> that would be nice
<Riddell> there was also the idea of having ScottK's arm cluster attach to KDE's dashboard
<ScottK> Riddell: If it did that, it'd probably expload when other things are building even if it build.
<shadeslayer> hopefully they'll use icecc
<ScottK> Riddell: Yep.  Been testing with that.
<ScottK> Need to redo some of the work now that the bulk of it moved to git.
<Quintasan> >UDS Budapest, 9-13 May 2011
<Quintasan> YEAH
<shadeslayer> interesting ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any ideas how to link neon with the KDE Dashboard
<shadeslayer> possibly help provide build logs etc ....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope.  as far as I know dashboard is just some scripts dirk wrote so it would be a case of tracking those down and working out how to integrate them (assuming it's a sane thing to do, it might not be)
<shadeslayer> well ... you could make the script wget logs, but then the issue is that the logs have random numbers in their URL's 
<shadeslayer> so yeah .. as of now .. not a very sane thing to do at all
<yofel> hm, we have the date in the binary version, so you might get to the buildlog through the LP API
<Quintasan> Riddell: the sponsorship form for UDS-O is open, can I fill it in now or I should wait some time?
<Riddell> I'm not your master, you can do whatever you like :)
<Quintasan> Well, they might look at it and think "WTF, who opened the form 3 months before UDS" :P
<jjesse> has version O been named yet?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw did you try out the 64 bit flash .so with rekonq?
<Quintasan> Well, I'll get the required documents first and the submit the form
<Quintasan> no need to rush now I guess
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no, why should I?  I don't have an amd64 install currently
<ScottK> shadeslayer: The nightly build scripts are in (IIRC) quality-assurance and kdesdk/cmake/scripts in trunk.
<ScottK> jjesse: No
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh i thought that you have amd64 and thats causing flash issues
<ScottK> shadeslayer: It's not very compatible with what you're doing I don't think.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: seems so
<Riddell> shadeslayer: flash is working fine for me, you must be thinking of someone else
<Quintasan> no sound here
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: amd64?
<Quintasan> ofc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but .. but .. you said that used rekonq for everything except flash :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/square/
<shadeslayer> put that so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well that was before the qtwebkit update I did 
<shadeslayer> ah 
<Riddell> just launchpad comments causing problems for me now
<Riddell> and you said there was a fix for that kicking around
 * Quintasan is out, time to do some school stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: its fixed in webkitpart ... rekonq has some sort of workaround that i'll have removed for the 0.7 release
<apparle> Natty will be using Wayland ?
<highvoltage> nope
<apparle> are there any future plans to use Wayland or Kubuntu stays on Xorg
<Riddell> we'll do the same as the rest of Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> i wonder how well kwin + wayland will work .. :D
<Riddell> well in theory kwin talks GL and wayland does too so it's all good
<apparle> I'm worried about how my old GPU + r300g + wayland + kwin will work :P
<mgraesslin> apparle: Ubuntu won't switch to wayland soon
<mgraesslin> the infrastructure is missing
<Riddell> but aye, it's all blue skys stuff for now
<shadeslayer> yep
 * mgraesslin expects 5+ years
<apparle> and the r300g driver is in the alpha right?
<apparle> mgraesslin: that is quite a period
<mgraesslin> apparle: the bigger problem is nvidia as it does not support the infrastructure
<apparle> I don't suppose the graphic cards will ever work well in linux unless some open hardware GPU mfd comes up
<mgraesslin> in 4.8 (that would be 12.04) kwin might support some Wayland clients
<apparle> when is KDE 5 starting? 
<mgraesslin> nobody knows
<shadeslayer> when they bump up the so versions :P
<mgraesslin> best answer ever
<nixternal> ScottK: any chance you want this ppc box I have?
<nixternal> cleaning out my home office and i would like to get rid of it as you are the only one using it
<ScottK> If that's the only way to keep access to it ....
<ScottK> I like it better using your electricity.
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> wonder how much it would cost to ship. it is insanely heavy
<nixternal> what city do you live in?
<nixternal> figure it would cost about $20 to ship parcel post. priority would be about $10 more
<nixternal> heading out for a bit, cycling training tonight
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/NJFhH.png
<JontheEchidna> you had expressed interest in the feature ;-)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-01
<afiestas__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/702706
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 702706 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] QtGstreamer should be packaged" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<afiestas__> but apt-cache search gstreamer | grep -i qt returns 0 :p
<afiestas__> (well a telepathy stuff which is not QtGst)
<JontheEchidna> It's in new queue at the moment: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+queue
<afiestas__> oh :p
<JontheEchidna> QtGstreamer is infinitely nicer to use than raw GStreamer
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot my VB works again.
<DarkwingDuck> rather VM
<JontheEchidna> wtf, I have a video paused in dragon player and I keep getting these vlc popups
<JontheEchidna> of random pictures
<JontheEchidna> like a grilled cheese sandwhich and a bottle of milk
<nigelb> lol
<JontheEchidna> ok, they're pictures on my hdd
<afiestas__> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> afiestas__: pong
<afiestas__> JontheEchidna: with all this "noise" about "App Stores" I'm wondering what is the current status of muon/packagekit/KPackageKit etc
<afiestas__> does muon work (or could work) with packagekit?
<afiestas__> do you have any plans to join forces with KPackageKit ?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> I personally believe that PackageKit is flawed and that a least common denominator solution can't compare to a fully-integrated solution
<jjesse> hrmm the installer is stopping for me under the daily
<afiestas__> JontheEchidna: oks
<JontheEchidna> the gross inadequancy of PK back a year ago was what drove me to start the whole Muon thing. I didn't expect PK to at least become somewhat adequate, but I still believe that the tight apt integration Muon has can deliver a better experience
<jjesse> hrmm ok don't know if anyone is around but after putting in my username and password ubiquity stops and sends me back to the desktop on today's daily
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I found a god daily
<DarkwingDuck> god/good
<jjesse> hrmm i haven't :(
<jjesse> but now it is time for bed
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I'll upload it and email it to you
<jjesse> ok
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20110131.2/
<DarkwingDuck> the i386 ISO is good for install
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are incredibly hot
<apachelogger> or maybe 114 degrees f are not that hot, though then the red-ness indicator on the plasmoid is wrongish
<ulysses> UDS in Corinthia Grand Hotel Royal, Budapest, 9-13 May 2011
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are not around by any chance?
<apachelogger> ulysses: uhhh
<apachelogger> ehhh
<apachelogger> ahhhh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: there, I cannot attend linuxtag either
<apachelogger> -.-
<ulysses> whut?
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> ulysses: that is the same week linuxtag in berlin is :D
<ulysses> oh
 * apachelogger withdraws his 3 papers
<jussi> Hrm, How do I install/use the git/svn plugins in 4.6? 
<apachelogger> jussi: you install kdesdk-dolphin-plugins and actiavte them in the dolphinzzz
<jussi> kdesdk-dolphin-plugins is already the newest version
<jussi> oh...found it! :D
<apachelogger> ulysses: do you happen to know where one can apply for sponsorship yet?
 * apachelogger has ever so great plans
<ulysses> apachelogger: no, I just know this page: https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> that is the stranges t thing evar
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/avatar/snapshot144.png
<apachelogger> that is the funniest thing evar
<ulysses> four people of the attendees are hungarian now:>
<apachelogger> that is not the funny bit :P
 * apachelogger recons there are hungarians in hungary
 * apachelogger joins the fun
<valorie> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/sponsorship/
<valorie> page is definitely up
<valorie> whether or not they want us to use it
<apachelogger> when it is up you gotta use it ^^
<valorie> would be funny if the first 10 applicants were all KOO buntu
<valorie> can't decide if I should apply or not
<valorie> would be soooo fun though
<apachelogger> do it
<ulysses> hm, I should change the name in the form, but I can't
<nigelb> I wonder if valorie ever sleeps :O
<valorie> in maybe a half hour I will 
<nigelb> heh
<valorie> but night is when I can get some work done
<valorie> no interruptions
<nigelb> I agree with that
<nigelb> same here
<valorie> otoh, I have my music on random, and just got Britney: Baby One More Time
<valorie> lol
<valorie> one of the most common earworms evar
<ulysses> what does „Would you be willing to participate as member of the crew?” mean?
<valorie> ulysses: one day during uds, you run around replacing the signs for the various sessions
<valorie> it's fun, and you get a shirt
<ulysses> oh, then I answer yes
<valorie> you do it with a partner
<valorie> you do have to leave sessions a few minutes early, which can suck a bit
<valorie> but you and your partner work it out
<valorie> I partnered with Vish
<ulysses> I could be the first at the bar for a beer then:P
<valorie> well, this is during the day
<valorie> hopefully that's *after*
<valorie> lol
<valorie> ok, nothing ventured, nothing gained -- applied
<ulysses> what have to I write as further information? Shall I write that I'm a student, so I can't go without support, or something better?
<nigelb> wait, sponsorship is open?
<nigelb> did someone actually announce UDS?
<ulysses> http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<nigelb> generally jorge or jono blogs about it first
<valorie> ulysses: last time I just applied more on a dare than anything else
<valorie> and was accepted late
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> I don't want to remember last time :/
<valorie> are you coming this time, nigelb?
<valorie> WE MISSED YOU
<nigelb> valorie: I don't know.  Far too many variables this time around.
<valorie> lots of variables for me too, but I figured -- why not ask
<valorie> I can always say no
<valorie> true to my word, off to bed....
<c2tarun> yofel: hi, I am here. I was going through ur page, so there are three ways in which i can contribute into kubuntu dev?
 * apachelogger would think there are more
<yofel> c2tarun: welcome, those aren't the only ways, and packaging and being a ninja go hand in hand
<c2tarun> yofel: thanks :) what are the other ways?
<yofel> apachelogger: meet c2tarun, found him in #kubuntu desperately wanting to become a ninja ;)
<c2tarun> hi apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> http://listverse.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/ninja.jpg-tm.jpg
<apachelogger> I can see why
<apachelogger> c2tarun: ahoy ahoy
<yofel> hehe
<c2tarun> what happend? :/
<c2tarun> not exactly coz of that pic :) but ya somehow it sounds cool :P
<apachelogger> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_tNRAa-BYU7M/Ru7zpQTKSYI/AAAAAAAAADw/nz9gMP7T3zU/s1600/ninja_tux.jpg
<apachelogger> that one is more like
<c2tarun> hmm.... :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: c2tarun shall be your first padawan
<c2tarun> sure :) just tell me what is a padawan?
<c2tarun> apart from aprentice
<tsimpson> just that
<c2tarun> ok :) 
<apachelogger> the stage before becoming minion, which is the stage before becoming developer of somesort
<apachelogger> one becomes a ninja somewhere between minion and developer
<c2tarun> how can i start?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: that is for Quintasan to decide, but I suppose you could just read a bit through the packaging guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete until he arrives
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I already read this page. few months back, on this page all is written use of some tools for packaging, I don't actually understood any concept of packaging :( (I am not blaming anyone, I am just saying)
<apachelogger> c2tarun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deb_(file_format) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dpkg
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ok, this page is good :) i'll read it. by the way is there really anything known as padawan in kubuntu-devel?
<apachelogger> no, george lucas would probably sue us ^^
<apachelogger> officially there is contributor and developer
<c2tarun> what do contributors do?
<yofel> c2tarun: there's also http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ which you should know and keep as a reference (yo don't need to understand everything at once) - and also http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ as another introduction guide
<apachelogger> c2tarun: regular patch contribution etc. etc.
<apachelogger> contributors do generally not have upload rights but developers do
<apachelogger> which is really the only difference
<c2tarun> apachelogger: one more thing, while reading i got this term a lot Patching, Can u please explain me a bit?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_(computing)
<apachelogger> also the appropriate linux app: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patch_(Unix)
<apachelogger> c2tarun: basically a patch is just a text file representing the difference between one file and another
<apachelogger> (or a bunch of files for that matter)
<c2tarun> like a .diff file?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> patch is just the more general term
<apachelogger> as a patch can also be a binary executable that manipulates another binary executable
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560894/
<apachelogger> say that is a diff and a patch
<apachelogger> it is a diff because,. well, because it is one ;)
<apachelogger> and a patch because it fixes something
<c2tarun> ok. 
<apachelogger> though generally those two words are used as synonyms
<c2tarun> so after reading the documentations, where can i start?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: find something that annoys you and do something about it ;)
<apachelogger> c2tarun: or look for cool new software that might need packaging
<apachelogger> kde-apps.org or qt-apps.org are generally good places to look for that sort of thing
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ya where can i look for those softwares that might need packaging?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: sorry to ask this, but where in kde-apps.org?
<apachelogger> everywhere
<apachelogger> mian page mainly
<apachelogger> c2tarun: bangarang has a new version out
<apachelogger> I do not think we have that yet
<apachelogger> !info bangarang natty
<ubottu> bangarang (source: bangarang): Multimedia player with a lightweight interface for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 319 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<apachelogger> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Bangarang?content=113305
<apachelogger> there, 2.0 is new and we have 1.0.1
<apachelogger> you could update that bugger
<c2tarun> sorry, but what do u mean by we have?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> c2tarun: the ubuntu archive
<apachelogger> contains version 1.0.1 of bangarang
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I think u told that only developers can access the archive. And exactly how to do that?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I just checked we don't have 2.0 there
<apachelogger> c2tarun: you update the package, create a debdiff, then either report a bug report and subscribe sponsors or find someone in here to sponsor the upload
<apachelogger> !sponsoring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsoring
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> !sponsor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsor
<apachelogger> ubottu: you are useless my friend
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> !sponsorship
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsorship
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> !!
<apachelogger> ubottu: silly beast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silly beast
<apachelogger> yes you are
<apachelogger> hm
<c2tarun> apachelogger: hehehe... anyway leave the bot :)
<apachelogger> ok, current sponsorship information is absolutely worthless to beginners
<apachelogger> awesome
<apachelogger> c2tarun: just poke Quintasan_ once you have a debdiff
<apachelogger> he will guide you
<c2tarun> I'll read the packaging again :) and i'll try to create a debdiff for 2.0
<c2tarun> sure i'll come back with debdiff.
<apachelogger> cool
<jussi> apachelogger: leave my poor little girl bot alone!
<jussi> !search sponsor
<ubottu> Found: 
<jussi> apachelogger: what shoudl that factoid say? 
<apachelogger> jussi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<apachelogger> but since that page is utterly useless...
<jussi> apachelogger: write me 1 line that you want it to say...
<apachelogger> jussi: If you know what distributed development is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<jussi> apachelogger: how about: If you have made a package and would like to get it uploaded to the official Ubuntu repository, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<apachelogger> jussi: that is not what the page is bout
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Sponsorship/SponsorsQueue
<apachelogger> that might actually be more useful
<Riddell> Quintasan_: E: libqtglib-2.0-0: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol _ZNK5QGlib5Value3getI7QStringEET_Pb@Base and 7 others
<c2tarun> for packaging which is best, pbuilder, chroot or installing a distro using virtual box?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: pbuilder
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: i mean pbuilder works out the best for me
<shadeslayer> and then there's !best
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: can u please tell me the diff b/w pbuilder and chroot?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: a pbuilder is a clean chroot
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: sorry not getting, any operational difference.
<shadeslayer> if you create a chroot .. you might dirty it ( installing build deps etc )
<shadeslayer> whereas the pbuilder is always ( mostly ) clean
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: use a pbuilder ... its the best packaging tool 
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: but I have a problem, I dont have very fast internet connection so as to download dependencies each and every time. but I have 30GB or partition in which kubuntu is installed.
<c2tarun> of partition*
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: the build deps are cached
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: that's good :)
<c2tarun> i'll go for pbuilder then. Thanks 
<apachelogger> surely shadeslayer has worse intarwebs connection
<shadeslayer> probably :S
<apachelogger> also he has net neutrality even though I still do not know what it is
<shadeslayer> ask kubotu .. he knows all
<c2tarun> apachelogger: :D not worse than mine, my download speed is max 50kbps :)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: worse
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<apachelogger> net neutrality has its price it would appear
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: even slower than mine?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you write a blog post yet?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: too busy fixoring LP + rekonq for you
<apachelogger> oh, I do not care
<apachelogger> I do not use either of those products anymore
<apachelogger> chromium and bugzilla work very well I must say
<shadeslayer> s/you/anyone who cares
<shadeslayer> apparently kwebkitpart works ... i commented out stuff that was causing issues, yet it does not work -.-
 * Riddell cares
<shadeslayer> see :P
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/3885 << is supposed to work
<shadeslayer> yet it doesnt
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why would that be worky?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because kdewebkit is now fixored
<shadeslayer> has all those operations
<shadeslayer> and i think its the CustomOperations stuff that caused issues
<apachelogger> oh, did I mention that this code was most silly :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it was there because kdewebkit did not support those operations ( see the comments )
<apachelogger> yes, still the code is silly
<shadeslayer> well now its gone
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why does it not work?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no idea
<shadeslayer> nigelb: ^^ :P
<apachelogger> how does the notworkingness presents itself?
<shadeslayer> you know what to say :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: go to any bug in lp ... comment on bug ... shows up [object Object] instead of comment
<shadeslayer> same thing with konqueror works
<apachelogger> because konqueror is supreme
<shadeslayer> konqueror + kwebkitpart that is
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: surely you are just using a wrong kdeinit lib again :P
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> then the issue is not fixed?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: in kdewebkit?
<shadeslayer> its fixed in kdewebkit since it works with konqueror + webkitpart from git
<shadeslayer> verified it myself
<apachelogger> that is flawed reasoning
<apachelogger> maybe the webkit part also works around it
<shadeslayer> hmm .. dont think so ... lemme check
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/kwebkitpart/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/networkaccessmanager.cpp
<shadeslayer> doesnt look like it
<apachelogger> maybe rekonq is just broken...
<apachelogger> or maybe kwebkitpart messes with things elsewhere
<apachelogger> #define QL1S(x) QLatin1String(x)
<apachelogger> uh lovely
<shadeslayer> hehehe
 * apachelogger feels like doing some java now
<shadeslayer> ROFL : https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/base/kwebkitpart/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/networkaccessmanager.cpp
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> shadeslayer@saphira /media/Data/rekonq/build ±master⚡ » sudo make java
<shadeslayer> look what you made me do
<apachelogger> why do you make with sudo
<apachelogger> !!!
<claydoh> Riddell: sorry I'm a day late, but yes I can do the announcement if you still need it
<apachelogger> you are mad, a mad hatter you are!!!
<shadeslayer> because i dont have rekonq installed from packages
<shadeslayer> and i use rekonq from git
<apachelogger> also I should be messing with likelihoods and stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: one installs to ones home
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/3889/ << kio_http logs
<apachelogger> except for phonon that will just refuse to be installed to $home :D :D:D
<Riddell> claydoh: you're still two days early :)
<claydoh> Riddell: sweet
<shadeslayer> i cleared them logs before i commented
 * claydoh is still eagerly awaiting his ebay purchase: a dualcore dell laptop that isn't quite so ancient, can't wait to install Kubuntu on that one :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: from restomp?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whut?
<claydoh> apachelogger:  ^^ maybe that is something I can blog about :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: what if kubuntu does not work on it?
<apachelogger> claydoh: you could also blog about how cool kde is ;)
<claydoh> apachelogger: it should
<claydoh> it is :)(
<shadeslayer> Dell + Kubuntu works out pretty well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that log from restomp or from konquerr0r?
<shadeslayer> its from rekonq
<shadeslayer> via kdebugdialog
<apachelogger> now where is the error there?
<claydoh> shadeslayer: part of the reason I chose it
<apachelogger> I do not see no error
<shadeslayer> i dont see any error too
<apachelogger> I blame it on rekum
<shadeslayer> thats the problem -.-
<apachelogger> kio does it all just as it should
<c2tarun> need help in setting pbuilder environment :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe it is distrubed by the first sending that sorta went kaput
<apachelogger> kio_http(24502)/kio_http_debug HTTPProtocol::sendQuery: Connection broken! ( "bugs.staging.launchpad.net" )   -- intended to write 958 bytes but wrote -1 .
<apachelogger> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<apachelogger> c2tarun: ^
<shadeslayer> maybe something wrong here : http://paste.kde.org/3891
<c2tarun> apachelogger: I was reading the same page, I have a question, like in chroot we have to login by chroot command and then our system locks into chroot env. is there anything like that in pbuilder?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: gdb will tell
<apachelogger> c2tarun: pbuilder login
<apachelogger> c2tarun: why would you want to login though?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<c2tarun> apachelogger: don't know, I thought that like in chroot we have to login, in this also we must. 
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: nope
 * apachelogger throws some hypotheses at shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> use pdebuild!
<apachelogger> take that H_0 and feed it to rekonqw
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> c2tarun: sudo pbuilder build some_new_packages.dsc
<apachelogger> that will autobuild the source package of that .dsc and spew it somewhere
<apachelogger> though I cant recall where it spews by default
<apachelogger> probably somewhere in /var/cache/pbuilder
<shadeslayer> /var/cache/pbuilder/result
<c2tarun> apachelogger:  ok thanks :)
<apachelogger> righto
 * shadeslayer reads gdb man page
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the efficient developer makes it spew into .local/share/Trash/files btw :P
<shadeslayer> hahaha :P
<shadeslayer> the most efficient developer makes it spew into /tmp
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> bad idea
<shadeslayer> whai?
<apachelogger> then your system goes crashy crashy and all is gone
<shadeslayer> ah see ... i have my /tmp set to erase after 2 reboots
<apachelogger> also maybe you are building software under NDA, then you should not have it outside your precious home at all :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have my /tmp to point to /dev/null :P
<shadeslayer> lol :P
<c2tarun> apachelogger: 'sudo pbuilder create' will create a chroot. but of which version? 
<apachelogger> maverick by default
<apachelogger> --distribution natty will make it natty
<apachelogger> or you create a .pbuilderrc in your home
<apachelogger> and write DIST=natty in there
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and . /etc/pbuilderrc or something like that
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> or read the wiki page
<apachelogger> actually it is
<apachelogger> DISTRIBUTION=natty
<c2tarun> apachelogger: thanks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you actually have the full thing in there? "DISTRIBUTION"
<shadeslayer> i just use DIST=
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know, I believe Quintasan_ is a bad master to c2tarun
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have a full blown pbuilderrc from back in the days
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> like when ScottK still was young and stuff :P
<shadeslayer> ahahahaha
<apachelogger> and since it is so old it is filled up with precious pirate booty, most terrific
<apachelogger> the pbuilderrc that is, not ScottK
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm ... i cant seem to work out setting a break point in rekonq/src/networkaccessmanager.cpp:createRequest
<apachelogger> PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD="/usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi"
<apachelogger> I am not even sure what it does
<apachelogger> surely something buggy
<apachelogger> otherwise I would remember
<shadeslayer> (gdb) break networkaccessmanager:createRequest No source file named networkaccessmanager.  Make breakpoint pending on future shared library load? (y or [n])
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> as it says
<Riddell> waa, kdebindings doesn't compile on arm if I remove the qreal_double stuff, it just fails further on :(
<apachelogger> there is no such source file :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: same thing with networkaccessmanager.cpp
<apachelogger> you can also define the break by class btw
 * apachelogger finds that more comfortable
<ari-tczew> Riddell: did you see choqok request?
<apachelogger> also it then can autocomplete for you
<apachelogger> (if the appropriate symbols are loaded)
<shadeslayer> the symbols are loaded afaik
<apachelogger> then just tip it
<apachelogger> erm
<shadeslayer> Reading symbols from /usr/local/bin/rekonq...done.
<apachelogger> tab it
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> :D:D:D:D
<Riddell> ari-tczew: no, where?
<apachelogger> emit giggle(GiggleShaldon);
<ari-tczew> Riddell: bug 710981
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710981 in choqok (Ubuntu) "New upstream release 1.0" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710981
<shadeslayer> all i get is a bunch of weird looking vars like __CTOR_END__
<apachelogger> then the symbols are not loaded
<apachelogger> or you are not good at tabbing
<apachelogger> you type
<apachelogger> NetworkAccessManager::tab tab tab tab tab type something tab tab tab type something more tab tab tab enter
<apachelogger> unless you are in a namespace
<apachelogger> then of course you need to prefix the namespace and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just did : gdb rekonq -> (gdb) break NetworkAccessManager::<tab> ... nothing
<apachelogger> that is because the symbols are not loaded :P
<apachelogger> run rekonq without bp once
<apachelogger> then ctrl^c
<apachelogger> and then you can set the bp for sure
<apachelogger> unless you built without debug symbols ;) ;)
 * apachelogger hands shadeslayer some more hypotheses
<shadeslayer> omg symbohls!!!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> by ze way
<Riddell> ari-tczew: what were the troubles with packaging upstream?
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: with old format debuild creates *0ubuntu.tar.gz - source + /debian/ in one.
<apachelogger> about my java exercise thingy we had a final presentation and I am not sure why but it ended in me bashing my group's tutor for proposing to introduce everywhere and in the ear of the customer and stuff
<apachelogger> the java fanbois obsession with interfaces is rather scary
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also i found out why i make leaky programs
<shadeslayer> it comes from my teachers
<Riddell> ari-tczew: oh that's because it's a .bz2 and source format 1 doesn't do those
<shadeslayer> they go " Oh! no need to delete that pointer, the OS will take care of it itself "
<apachelogger> whut? :O
<apachelogger> whut??????
<shadeslayer> i spent 30 mins arguing that she should delete the pointer
<apachelogger> whut??????????????????????????????????????????
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I'd like to not recreate upstream tarball. Hope you understand my point.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that too in Jahvah
<apachelogger> in java you do not delete ptrs in java
<Riddell> ari-tczew: yes that's fine, uploaded, thanks
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> in java you do not delete no nothing
<apachelogger> in java you have a garbage collector
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> so you pray to good that the garbage collector has a smart algorithm
<apachelogger> of course it does not
<apachelogger> but that is not the point
<apachelogger> ...
<ari-tczew> Riddell: many thanks ;-)
<c2tarun> in the manual of pbuilder, it is written to install debian-archive-keyring but didn't explain why. I tried to google the term but failed to find material of what an debian-archive-keyring is?
<apachelogger> ignore
<Riddell> neversfelde: ping update needed on bug 706409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706409 in kid3 (Ubuntu) "kid3 new upstream release 1.5 and move to universe" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706409
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you remove breakpoints?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: it is a package that contains the gpg keys with which the official debian archive packages are signed
<apachelogger> it is needed so that authenticy of the packages can be ensured
<apachelogger> our pbuilder does that automagically for the ubuntu archive keys
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: questions you ask...
<apachelogger> del I think
<apachelogger> me hasnt done gdb debugging in years
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> months maybe
<c2tarun> thanks 
<Quintasan> >implying old stuff is always good
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<Quintasan> Referring to your "magical" pbuilderrc
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: >they go " Oh! no need to delete that pointer, the OS will take care of it itself "
<Quintasan> Are you serious?
<Quintasan> This is soo....sooo... soomething it's not even funny :O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: say hi to your padawn you unfriendly troll :P
<Quintasan> If you are referring to c2tarun then we must first ask him if he want to join our ranks
<apachelogger> in my C course you got -50% on points if you memleaked ;)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Anyways, hello there :)
<c2tarun> hi I am here.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: hello :)
 * apachelogger personally would have gone for -90 but oh well
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That's a good course
<Quintasan> When I read what shadeslayer said I just held my head with both hands
<Quintasan> "WTF" is not even halfway there in describing the dismay :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah .. dont ask
<Quintasan> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<apachelogger> in fact, never ask shadeslayer anything, you will only get rekonq diffs thrown at you...
<shadeslayer> right now im wondering why even overload all this networkaccess crap
<c2tarun> in packaging manual, there is an example of packaging from scratch. In that example they told to install some packages (I guess I have to install them into chroot) how to install them in chroot?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I wondered that all along
<apachelogger> but if one were to voice all the wonderings about rekonq one would be voicing all day long
<apachelogger> poor use of time that is
 * shadeslayer looks at what it would take to remove those subclasses
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Change base.tgz Location contains the pbuilder config which apachelogger deems strange black, bad magic which you apparently shouldnt use but I use it and nothing has exploded yet
<shadeslayer> bwahahaha
<apachelogger> whut
<apachelogger> where did I say one should not use it?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: at least two times you said it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rekonq overloads all that crap to use kio cache
<apachelogger> Quintasan gets a beatin' at uds
<apachelogger> !
<Quintasan> pfff
 * Quintasan will go back trough the logs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does kio not cache?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: what is the relation in b/w changing location and those packages mentioned ? :/
<Quintasan> c2tarun: this config is just for managing pbuilder chroots
<Quintasan> c2tarun: if you want to install something in a chroot, I assume you are using pbuilder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/rekonq/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/networkaccessmanager.cpp#L66
<Quintasan> c2tarun: sudo pbuilder --login --save-after-login
<c2tarun> Quintasan: actually I am creating pbuilder, it will take some time
<Quintasan> c2tarun: you are creating a natty one?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: nope maverick.
<shadeslayer> lines 57-64 ... i have no idea what they do
<Quintasan> okay, you will also need it at some point
<apachelogger> they do make love to the protocolmanager
<apachelogger> Quintasan: he does not want to install anything into the chroot at this point ;)
<Quintasan> well, that's kinda expected without having a one :P
<apachelogger> beware of the intention behind a question, for the question can deceive you
 * apachelogger also hands Quintasan some hypotheses and is now all out of them \\o/
<Quintasan> c2tarun: what makes you think you want install something there?
<Quintasan> >hypotheses
<Quintasan> Why would I want your hypotheses apachelogger? :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: because he has too many of them
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I used chroot env earlier and in that we have to install each and every package we want to use there.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: no need to do this in a pbuilder
<c2tarun> Quintasan: so i just guessed. and its also written in the manual's tutorial
<Quintasan> c2tarun: you add the dependencies to the debian/control file of a package which should be pulled and they will be installed during the build process and then they will get removed
<c2tarun> Quintasan: OK thats cool, is there any manual of packaging using pbuilder. wiki manual is using something called CDBS or chroot.
<Quintasan> I'm not sure what are you reading c2tarun :)
<c2tarun> Quintasan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Quintasan> c2tarun: You want to make a new package?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: actually I am new to it. apachelogger told me that there is new version of bangarang out but kubuntu archive dont have it. so I was trying to make it from its source code.
<Quintasan> Always, always search Debian and Ubuntu latest release for packages
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Actually, natty has a package imported directly from Debian, but the version is old: 1.0.1-1
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Do you have the source tar-ball?
<c2tarun> ya i downloaded it from kde-apps.org
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> Awesome, so, instead of doubling the workload and creating the packaging from scratch we can just use existing one.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, how
<Quintasan> c2tarun: open up a command line and go to where you have the source
<Quintasan> make sure it's a separate directory cause we will grab some files
<Quintasan> c2tarun: what you want to do is to pull latest Ubuntu source package available
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok I m inside a directory which only has tarball
<Quintasan> c2tarun: pull-lp-source bangarang
<shadeslayer> if that gives a error hit Quintasan
<Quintasan> That command will download the latest source of bangarang available on Launchpad
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I just downloaded it
<shadeslayer> if it doesn't give me a cookie
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: maybe he doesnt have the devscripts? :>
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: the guide tells to install them :)
<c2tarun> ya its doing something, actually pbuilder create is also working simultaneously so it'll take some time
<shadeslayer> ah your following the guide
<shadeslayer> now where's my kookie?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: meanwhile can u please explain me what does pulling means?
<Quintasan> You don't get any cookies
<Quintasan> c2tarun: it's just downloading source files from launchpad
<shadeslayer> apachelogger stole all our kookies
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya its done. :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: download-lp-sources would be longer probably :P
<Quintasan> c2tarun: http://i.imgur.com/ITEzF.png
<Quintasan> That's what you should have in your sources dir
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya i have it
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Now, I usually rename the tarball first of all because I usually forget to do this later :P So 'mv bangarang-2.0.tar.gz bangarang_2.0.orig.tar.gz'
<Quintasan> That's the naming policy, there should be a "_" between the package name and the version and .orig. before rest of the extension marking it as an ORIGInal tarball
<Quintasan> Naming policy in a big shortcut :P
<c2tarun> that was i just about to ask :)
<Quintasan> so, now we unpack the new sources with 'tar zxvf bangarang_2.0.orig.tar.gz'
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I don't want them, so clearly I needed to get rid of them
<Quintasan> You get a 'bangarang-bangarang' directory so rename it to 'bangarang-2.0'
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can I get rid of them too?
<apachelogger> sure, just not in my direction
 * Quintasan passes them on to shadeslayer
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you might want to inspect them first
<Quintasan> There you go
<c2tarun> ok
<apachelogger> you never know if you give away a good H
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya done
<Quintasan> awesome, then we will reuse the packaging by
<Quintasan> cp -rf bangarang-1.0.1/debian bangarang-2.0/
<Quintasan> That copied the debian/ directory from the old package to the new one
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I assume you read through the guide and know which files do what?
<c2tarun> ya i know :)
<c2tarun> Quintasan: copied
<Quintasan> It has a watch file. Apparently you can update packages using some uscan magic but I tried it once and it made a mess
<c2tarun> Quintasan: can u please explain me what is a watch file. I never understood actually
<Quintasan> It scans upstream files for a newer release of the package
<Quintasan> so it's a verison check of some sort
<c2tarun> Quintasan: which mean we can check the current version in archive?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: nope, the watch file scans UPSTREAM files, upstream as in the developer that made the application
<Quintasan> I can tell you I used it once and it all it did was some mess but I think it works because some people use it.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, so we can check the latest version available for the application?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Yes
<Quintasan> But we will do it the other way since not all packages have "watch" files available
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, one more question, if we want to check the current version in archive how can we do that?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I think the bigger gain in watch files is really tracking the up-to-dateness rather than actually conducting the package update
<Quintasan> c2tarun: okay, if you want to know latest package version available in YOUR distribution archive by apt-cache show <package name>
<Quintasan> c2tarun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560990
<Quintasan> This is what I get with apt-cache show bangarang on natty, it will show nothing if there is no such pacakge
 * apachelogger notes that apt-cache policy yields less spew
<Quintasan> c2tarun: if you want to know what is the latest package version in latest development release you will  have to ask launchpad or debian package list
<Riddell> debfx: I added some comments to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ReducingDiskFootprint
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, got it
<Quintasan> c2tarun: now, something I usually do is cd bangarang-2.0/debian 
<c2tarun> Quintasan: now what after copying the debian folder/
<c2tarun> ?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: i m already in there :)
<Quintasan> do a dir and look through all files there so I know what the hell I'm working with
<Quintasan> Usually I look at debian/{control,rules,compat} and *.install files
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, i have many files, with control, changelog and one watch file.
<apachelogger> ls > dir
<apachelogger> ls has the coloring by default :D :D :D
<shadeslayer> yep
 * Quintasan has alias dir = "ls --color-auto" or something like this
<c2tarun> ok, let me post the o/p
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what pointlessness is that?
<apachelogger> dir != ls
<apachelogger> scary scary
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Don't give a damn, I usually use ls to display stuff in a directory
<Quintasan> or ls -al sometimes
<c2tarun> here is what i got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560991/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sigh ... breaking on  (gdb)  break NetworkAccessManager::createRequest(QNetworkAccessManager::Operation, QNetworkRequest const&, QIODevice*) doesnt do shit
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you speak funny gnu
<apachelogger> everyone else does ls -la :P
<shadeslayer> i commeneted on a bug, and execution didnt stop
<Quintasan> omfg apachelogger go help shadeslayer instead of disturbing me :P
<shadeslayer> lawl
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: clearly something is the broken then, right? :P
<Quintasan> c2tarun: that's pretty much what you should have there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: clearly gdb is broken  :P
<apachelogger> or you dont know how to use it
<shadeslayer> same thing as gdb being broken
<Quintasan> c2tarun: well, the case here is to look around and make sure you understand the files inside in case you run into some problems
<Quintasan> c2tarun: you don't have to do this everytime you upgrade a package
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: iGree
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, i don't know about some files here.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: "cd .." so we land into bangarang-2.0
<Quintasan> c2tarun: go ahead and ask, if I don't know something we can always pester apachelogger
<apachelogger> emit yawn(YawnHippo);
<c2tarun> like bangarang.1, menu, *nepomukwriter.1
<apachelogger> I shall not be pestered
<c2tarun> *=bangarang
<apachelogger> I have exam in t-2h or so
<Quintasan> bangarang.1 and *nepomukwriter.1 are MANual pages
<shadeslayer> which means i can pester you for 2 hours
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I hoped you used man before, right? :P
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya :)
<shadeslayer> also
<c2tarun> what about menu?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: and bangarang.manpages tells the build system what files are to be installed as manual pages
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: be ready to write man pages at UDS if apachelogger decides to come
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You will do that
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i had my share of man page writing
<Quintasan> c2tarun: now, this menu stuff is new to me
<shadeslayer> id rather stick to C++
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wtf is this menu?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/3896
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> and we made you kubuntu dev? :O
<apachelogger> holy smokes
<shadeslayer> lmao
<apachelogger> http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/menu.html/
 * apachelogger takes a note to ask more questions about files in debian/
<Quintasan> oh, that's stuff for generating menus in DEs? @_@
<c2tarun> Quintasan: got it :)
<Quintasan> now, there is a debian/source/format files
<Quintasan> file*
<c2tarun> yup
<apachelogger> Quintasan: in window managers actually
<Quintasan> It tells which source format are we using in this package
<apachelogger> predates the desktop file magic by a bazillion years
<apachelogger> as old as debian is itself
<Quintasan> apachelogger: who still uses this stuff when KDE is around? :P
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok
<apachelogger> back in the days one only had crappy window managers
<apachelogger> Quintasan: debian
<shadeslayer> such as fwm :P
<Quintasan> c2tarun: now go back to the source (bangarang-2.0) dir
<Quintasan> and do "dch -i"
 * apachelogger starts writing a header for himself
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I think we didn't made any changes to source code. Than why are we updating changelog?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: That's not the changelog for source code :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: It's changelog of packaging
<c2tarun> Quintasan: oh :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Now what we want to do is to change the version form 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 to 2.0-0ubuntu1
<c2tarun> Quintasan: what should i write there?
<Quintasan> The line should look like this "bangarang (2.0-0ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low"
<c2tarun> ok, and anything with maverick and urgency?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: maverick should be natty
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ^
<Quintasan> You don't usually change urgency unless new version fixes something critial
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, anything i should write here?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560998/ what do ye say?
<shadeslayer> *click*
<shadeslayer> ahahahahaha
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you forgot pretendToBeWorking()
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> true
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Well
<Quintasan> c2tarun: It usually mentions what you changed in the packaging
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Since we are updating it I would add "New upstream release" for now
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok :)
<Quintasan> If something pops out that makes you need to change something in the packaging we can add it at a later point
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Save the changes and exit
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, done.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: done
<Quintasan> do "debuild -S"
<Quintasan> c2tarun: it should ask for passphrase for you gpg key, it signs the package and the *.dsc and *.changes file
<Quintasan> hmm
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I think I got an error.
<Quintasan> it will probably fail at patching
<Quintasan> damn it
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I sense some DSO stuff jumping at me
<c2tarun> wait let me show it to u
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/3898/
<c2tarun> Quintasan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560999/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you think the void ** are a bit unsafe?
<apachelogger> could happen that someone tries to feed me java or something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah ... i was thinking that :P
 * apachelogger better forward decls paritcular classes
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> c2tarun: You have to install pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your korundum is broken
<c2tarun> Quintasan: oh... manual was for ubuntu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: blame upstream
<shadeslayer> its from git
<shadeslayer> so a fix is appreciated
<apachelogger> I have no time
<Quintasan> c2tarun: now, it will fail at patching
<apachelogger> I am working
<shadeslayer> After this operation, 55.5MB disk space will be freed. << Neon freeing disk space :O
<c2tarun> Quintasan: why so?
<shadeslayer> thats a first
<apachelogger> hm
<Quintasan> c2tarun: because this particular patch was applied upstream
<apachelogger> then clearly something broke
<Quintasan> c2tarun: When a patch fails to apply you need to check whether it was applied upstream or it needs some line adjusting
<Quintasan> kubuntu_01_linker_fix.diff <--- this patch went upstream
<c2tarun> Quintasan: chk this http://paste.ubuntu.com/561000/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561001/ better?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: so you can do "rm debian/patches/kubuntu_01_linker_fix.diff"
<Quintasan> c2tarun: look at line 28, it says which patch it was applying
<c2tarun> Quintasan: can u please explain me what happened after my debuil -S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lol //    void study();
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan> c2tarun: it failed applying the patch
<Quintasan> c2tarun: less vim debian/patches/kubuntu_01_linker_fix.diff
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> -vim there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: best not to put it there, you might be tempted to uncomment it later on
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it is not implemented
 * shadeslayer goes to #kde-devel with his broken kroundum
<Quintasan> c2tarun: and then look at the files which it patches and you will see the lines are already there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kde-ruby might be tter
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> look what I did
<Quintasan> c2tarun: so the patch is useless now
<apachelogger> scary scary
<c2tarun> Quintasan: PM!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: #kde-ruby is filled with markey
<shadeslayer> i dont feel safe  now
<apachelogger> lolz
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> I could tweak that a bit
<shadeslayer> tweak what 
<apachelogger> be{2} tter
<shadeslayer> your class?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> korundum?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kde-ruby might be{2} tter
<apachelogger> now lets see, how do we fix them whitespace problem
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> or no
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> ah oh ... ...
<shadeslayer> i could just start the recipe, all the deps are satisfied
<shadeslayer> not my fault that korundum is broken
<apachelogger> ah regex is crap
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> maybe not
<apachelogger> (be |be){2}tter
<apachelogger> then again that also matches bebetter whch is no goody
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> meh meh meh
<apachelogger> I give up
<shadeslayer> Internal Server Error
<shadeslayer> what are you running? Winduh's?
<afiestas> I'm getting a loooooooot of crashes with the next bt: http://paste.kde.org/3900/
<afiestas> kdevelop crash (because of kdevmanpage.so) amarok crash, crystal plasmoid (compiled by myself) crash
<shadeslayer> thats webkit being sucky
<afiestas> I can see that :p
<afiestas> rekonq crashing too
<shadeslayer> now to fix some webkit bugs
<afiestas> no thanks... 
<afiestas> :p
<shadeslayer> afiestas: i was talking about myself :P
<afiestas> aah : xd
<apachelogger> you are very selfish
<shadeslayer> this stuff needs in-depth study during the weekend -.-
<shadeslayer> what to do then ... 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i need #work
<shadeslayer> something easy
<shadeslayer> well ... i could finish reading the design guidelines
<Quintasan> apachelogger, shadeslayer: I have to go to my English lessons soon and then I also have homework to do, c2tarun should have a debdiff ready soon so please review
<shadeslayer> will do
<shadeslayer> im on for another hour
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: about the time it finishes downloading and building on his PC
<shadeslayer> then i sleep .. i haz a java lab tomorrow :S
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<Quintasan> I'm in a hurry so see you later
<shadeslayer> ill come online via my phone
<shadeslayer> cya
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you have a interesting IP btw
<c2tarun> guys I have my debdiff ready.
<shadeslayer> 1.23.171.154
<c2tarun> IP??
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: show 
<c2tarun> oh :)
<shadeslayer> pastebinit somewhere :)
<c2tarun> ok wait
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: i think that file is too big to be pasted, anyother way?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: can you take a diff of the debian folders?
<c2tarun> wait let me try
<c2tarun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/561019/
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: try diff -u 
<shadeslayer> wait no
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ya
<shadeslayer> boi .. its been long since i used diff
<c2tarun> hmmm..... I myself used it once. :(
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: diff -Nru
<shadeslayer> between the 2 debian folders
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561021/
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: give a explanation as to why you removed the patches in the changelog
<Quintasan> derp
<c2tarun> coz debuild -S failed on patching process.
<shadeslayer> looks good otherwise
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: nope .. they were probably applied upstream
<Quintasan> c2tarun: They were applied upstream
<c2tarun> ya somewhat after that :S
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Ther reason then failed to apply during the debuild -S stage is that they were applied upstream
<Quintasan> but well
<Quintasan> not bad
<c2tarun> actually very sorry Quintasan but I'll read patching once by myself, u tried a lot but i understood a little :(
<Quintasan> I started not even knowing what on earth was diff anyways
<c2tarun> :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: It's just that I've grown too acustomed to technical wording and I don't know how to explain it in simple language
<Quintasan> :S
<c2tarun> Quintasan: no prob :) can u please refer me to any link on patching.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: care finding some guide on quilt? I think we had one on Wiki
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I just looked at  ur name :P u gave an interview in fullcircle??
<shadeslayer> looking
<Quintasan> Full Circle Magazine?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: yup
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/QuiltMagic
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Can't say I did that, you sure I was there? :O
<shadeslayer> there ya go ^^
<c2tarun> ya may be b/w issue 41-45
<c2tarun> issue 44 i just saw
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> No, seriously
<Quintasan> I'm there :O
<c2tarun> cool :)
<Quintasan> Thanks for telling me
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> WHUT
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: your famous?
 * Quintasan and his awesome hat
<c2tarun> ya and hat too :)
<Quintasan> Too bad I broke the hat while skateboarding
<shadeslayer> so rekonq now has a UA string changer
<shadeslayer> rejoice
<Quintasan> yay for broken X stack
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<yofel> grr... evdev crashes on suspend here
 * yofel goes updating
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/7tXFv.png
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> you sure like useless features..
<shadeslayer> yofel: not useless actually
<shadeslayer> for eg. the new yahoo only works with chrome/FF
<yofel> well yeah, but how often do you actually need that...
<yofel> oh ok
<shadeslayer> well .. if you use yahoo ... alot? :P
<yofel> yeah, which I don't :P
<shadeslayer> right .. but we had this discussion at uds ... rekonq wont open yahoo mail
<Riddell> if I remember what the Chrome chap told us, it needs the user agent changed (or was that hotmail)?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> all it needs is a user agent change
<shadeslayer> i think i made it change the user agent and it worked
<shadeslayer> now i cant remember my yahoo pass
<debfx> Riddell: I've replied to your comments
<debfx> apachelogger: what's the status of dvd playback in natty?
<debfx> dragonplayer + gstreamer backend doesn't work at all?
<debfx> Riddell: imho libgeoip should suggest geoip-database and packages which really need geoip can recommend/depend on the database
<Riddell> tricky part is then we have to work out what packages really need geoip
<debfx> yes and it's something that needs to be done in Debian
<Riddell> debfx: why do you say that?
<debfx> Riddell: because we would have to review all new packages that use libgeoip
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://searchengineland.com/google-bing-is-cheating-copying-our-search-results-62914 < *snigger*
<maemologger> Any nus for me?
<ari-tczew> does somebody working on ktorrent?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> maemologger: look at #rekonq from your main account
<shadeslayer> commit floods ftw
<maemologger> No quassel
<maemologger> You do work
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<maemologger> Actually, can someone paste me my header?
<yofel> what header?
<maemologger> Mine
<shadeslayer> maemologger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/561001/
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger.h :P
<maemologger> Cheers
<yofel> LOL
<maemologger> Stuff is missing
<maemologger> Brainstorm plz
<shadeslayer> what happens if apachelogger.h gets into rekonq and stl
<shadeslayer> i cannot imagine
<maemologger> No template means no stl
<maemologger> Also there is a bug
<maemologger> Instance is a ptr and a var
<shadeslayer> maemologger: patch : http://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/100456/diff/#index_header
<maemologger> Wtf
<shadeslayer> maemologger: :P
<maemologger> Is it pron?
<shadeslayer> maemologger: its a 176KB patch
<maemologger> It happens
<maemologger> Reviewboard is not suited for that
<maemologger> Imho
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> gitorious++
<maemologger> I think overlord of reviews aseigo agrees
<shadeslayer> gitorious has a awesome merge system
<shadeslayer> maemologger: i hear its going to get better soon
<jjesse> umm what's up with the bzr commit notificiations today?
<maco> jjesse: what?
<jjesse> in my gmail i got a bunch of bzr commit messages from lp in regars to kubuntu stuff
<yofel> probably you're subscribed to the branches on launchpad?
<jjesse> maybe wonde rhow
<Riddell> jjesse: I just approved the backlog of stuff blocked on that list
<Riddell> ignore it
<Riddell> I set a filter so it shouldn't happen in future
 * Riddell wonders what to do with bug 709416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 709416 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Transition from 8.04 to 10.10 causes loss of contacts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709416
<Riddell> it's from a customer of canonical so I feel I should do something but if he's moved to another e-mail client I don't think there's much I can do
<Quintasan> Riddell: tell him to backup
<Quintasan> I just can't imagine how they want us to keep consistency with such a big leap in software stack :O
<Riddell> mm, it's not a supported upgrade indeed
<maco> Riddell: do you think they went through 10.04 or mashed the sources.list?
<maco> though when i think about it...i dont think my contacts survives 9.10 -> 10.04. i had to tell kaddressbook "listen dear, you made this vcf before, dont you remember? please just keep using it, its right over here"
<Riddell> maco: no idea
<Tm_T> right, akonadi-switch doesn't bring the old contacts along
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh, good old Akonadi
<sheytan> Quintasan ping
<sheytan> Quintasan http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/8500/pn128.png
<debfx> Riddell: you haven't actually demoted gvfs to suggests in gstreamer
<debfx> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63229777/gst-plugins-base0.10_0.10.32-1_0.10.32-1ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Riddell> oh it has silly control.in evilness
<Riddell> well needs to wait for alpha 2 now
<Riddell> natty-desktop-powerpc.iso         01-Feb-2011 20:13  698M
<Riddell> ScottK: success ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like I guessed just about right.
<ScottK> Tm_T: ^^^ Can you test?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-02
<ScottK> jussi: Congratulations.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ping
<apachelogger> debfx: define not working at all
<c2tarun> apachelogger: hey, I have a problem with quilt can u help?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the perfect diff is -urNad
<apachelogger> depends how quick it is solvable
 * apachelogger is about to pack and go to bed
<c2tarun> jus one thing, in quilt there is stack of all the patches that someone is applyin. Right?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ^
<c2tarun> apachelogger: when will these patches be used by upstream?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: when you tell upstream
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> after you tell them
<c2tarun> apachelogger: so why is it that our patch gets applied to them and then we get an error? I mean what is the point of error? there should be a message that patche applied successfully
<apachelogger> c2tarun: you would need a rather smart artifical inteligence to decide whether a patch was applied or whether the file just changed so drastically that the patch would no longer apply
<apachelogger> in particular too smart to realize at this time with sensible effort
<apachelogger> hence you as packager need to subsitute
<apachelogger> and decide on your own whether it was applied upstream or not
<c2tarun> so after we got an error yesterday Quintasan told that patch is applied so our file is useless so we removed it. but If it is for us to decide that patch is applied or not, how come he said so?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> he looked at the patch and the relevant source file
<apachelogger> compared the two
<apachelogger> and found that our patch was applied upstream
<apachelogger> in the best case scenario the new file will just look like the one after the patch was applied
<apachelogger> i.e. minus removed lines and plus added lines etc.
<c2tarun> ok, one more thing,  I have the .deb file with me. What should I do now? I mean u said that our archive don't have version 2.0, so what to do?
<apachelogger> create a debdiff and poke Quintasan with it
<apachelogger> !debdiff
<ubottu> A simple way to patch Debian/Ubuntu packages is to attach a debdiff to a bug report, or send it to the team which handles the package. Learn more about it from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Debdiff
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ok, and can u please name some more packages whos latest versions we dont have in archives?
<apachelogger> just look around at kde-apps.org or qt-apps.org
 * apachelogger could not name an outdated package out of the top of his head
<c2tarun> apachelogger: sure, thanks a lot :)
<apachelogger> yw
<c2tarun> there is an application kpassgen : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KPassGen?content=108673   i couldn't find this application in our archives, its a good application. how can I get it added to our archives?
<apachelogger> create a new package
 * apachelogger goes packing
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ok, then again create a debdiff and poke back in here? :)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<c2tarun> apachelogger: thanks :)
<c2tarun> I am trying to pack an application, since there was no debian folder there i tried to dh_make, but got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/561213/
<c2tarun> ok sorry i was in wrong folder :)
<c2tarun> this is a changelog i created, can anyone please take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/561217/
<ansgar_> hi, i was hoping that 4.6 would fix my problem but it has persisted across several versions of kde. i've got a weird problem where the screen doesn't refresh or redraw properly. it's hard to explain so i've made an album here: http://imgur.com/a/yZXGp does anyone have any suggestions?
<ansgar_> i've created a new user account to see if it helps. it had no effect. 
<ansgar_> my video card is an intel gma4500 on a latitude e6500 notebook. changing focus on the window fixes the problem, hence the camera pics, a print screen would fix the issue before it made the capture
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mp982flD6pk  <- ScottK now that is a blizzard :p  i took that video for 30 seconds and about died
<ansgar_> it happens on gtk apps, on qt apps, on buttons, on text entry boxes (it's even happened as i've entered text here using konversation)
<ansgar_> and obviously, it also happens on web pages
<ansgar_> is this the right place to bring a problem like this?
<c2tarun> Quintan: ping
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ping
<ansgar_> has anyone seen anything like this?
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: I heard a rumour
<nixternal> it is nothing more than a rumor
<nixternal> what was the rumor?
<jjesse> that he lost power due to thundersnow?
<jjesse> or the rumor that he might be coming back to work on documentation?
<nixternal> bzr checkout in effect
<DarkwingDuck> nixternal: your return to doc work
<nixternal> yeah, that would be a huge rumor :p
<nixternal> who told you something like that?
<nixternal> i know you aren't reading planet.ubuntu.com :p
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> Well, there *is* twitter
<nixternal> twitter lies
 * nixternal grabs his flashlight
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<ScottK> nixternal: Meh.  I was stationed at NAS Keflavik, Iceland during the worst winter they'd had in over half a century.  The wind there has about 2,000 miles of clear ocean to get going before it hits.
<nixternal> the power wants to go out so bad here...the lights have flickered so much it is like a disco in my office
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<nixternal> ScottK: oh yeah, been to Keflavik, you can have that place
<ScottK> nixternal: I'll take the powerpc box if you really don't want it.
<ansgar_> if anyone decides to look into my problem, i just discovered that disabling compositing appears to fix that issue. 
<nixternal> ok, we can arrange that in the next week
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> ansgar_: Probably Intel issues.  Intel's been crap since about Intrepid.
<nixternal> lucid is where it went south
<ansgar_> that's too bad. i had always assumed that they would be well supported
<ScottK> For my older Intel systems Lucid was an improvement over Karmic.
<DarkwingDuck> I finally fixed my dumb plymouth nvidia issues
<ScottK> ansgar_: They made some major changes and it's taking them a long time to get it sorted.
<ScottK> It is, by and large, gradually improving, but it seems like it's always something.
<nixternal> ansgar_: switch to xrender if you want compositing
<ansgar_> i'll keep trying every now and then. 
<ansgar_> nixternal: that appears to work also. thanks. that'll at least get me drop shadows and some transparency.
<ansgar_> a workaround is a lifesaver. that problem was so annoying. i'll get out of you guys' hair now. 
<ansgar_> thanks again
<c2tarun> can anyone tell me the package for KDE4, i need to add that package into build-depends.
<claydoh> sweet, my new-to-me dell laptop I am getting has Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated
<claydoh> hope it has ok graphics
<claydoh> i wants my blur
<nixternal> http://i.imgur.com/ahfvB.jpg how is that for some snow. we can't open our front door because the drift goes from the ground to the roof
<DarkwingDuck> Oh jeez... 
<DarkwingDuck> I almost feel bad for wearing shorts and a T-Shirt today.
<nixternal> i just attempted to go out in shorts. bad idea, very bad idea
<Tm_T> ScottK: will try today
<nixternal> i need a good video camera. we are going to go skitching in about an hour. fired up the snowmobiles, now it is time to play
<nigelb> nixternal: omg, wow
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ping
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ping
<debfx> apachelogger: when opening a dvd it doesn't do anything (no playback, no error message)
<alvin> The bookmark editor (in krdc, konsole,...) is misbehaving badly in KDE 4.6. Is it just me? Misbehaving = editing or adding a bookmark is very hard. You can only do it one character at a time. After each character the editor jumps to the root of the bookmarks.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: why have you dropped the ubuntu font patch from gtk2-engines-qtcurve?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah ...  Nur worked for me in the past
<Quintasan|Droid> c2tarun: ping
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: yup hi
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: pong
<Quintasan|Droid> c2tarun: about bug #408964 why are you dubling the work?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408964 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kpassgen" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408964
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: doubling means?
<Quintasan|Droid> c2tarun: When a package is in Debian and not in Ubuntu we can sync it
<Quintasan|Droid> c2tarun: if you didnt notice I am the bug reporter and Im currently looking for sponsor in Debian
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: i didn't knew that, I just wanted to learn some packaging, I went to kde-apps downloaded its source code and packed it. It was fun u know :)
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: actually the fact is I am getting bored all day, so I decided lets pack something, it was good. but i dont know about the term sync? what is it?
<Quintasan|School> damn
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: Well, its fine but you just wasted you time in the long term :(
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: these bugs contain whishes for new packages
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: please also check if they were requested in Debian so you can submit them to Debian directly and then we can sync it
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: If noone is currently assigned to any of these bugs and you feel like you can do it then assign yourself
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: actually i packed one more thing, wait
<Quintasan|School> shadeslayer: This QuasselDroid thingy FC's at connectiob
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: hey i lost the bug number :( of the application i packed 
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: Did you assign yourself to it?
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: yup
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: check on your launchpad profile
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: got it :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/710347 
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 710347 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schedio" [Wishlist,New]
<c2tarun> Quintasan|Droid: i packed it, but what to do now i dont know.
<Quintasan|School> You should upload the changes file to REVU
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<c2tarun> actually i went to that wesite but failed to find the  upload.
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun:  dput revu package_version_source.changes
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: Just read it, everything is there
<Quintasan|School> I can't help you now since I'm currently busy enough pretending to be doing something on IT classess
<c2tarun> Quintasan|School: sure :) i'll try to finish it  
<Quintasan|School> JontheEchidna: I found that my IT classess would be a good time to bug tiriage :P
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: You will probably have some problems at the beginning but you need to live through that and you will eventually get a hang of it
<Quintasan|School> It's easy after a few tries :D
<c2tarun> Quintasan|School: sure, in case of any problem i'll ask on #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<Quintasan|School> shadeslayer: Do we have anything that needs mentioning in the blog post related to Project Neon?
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: I suggest that you should try getting every new package to Debian instead
<c2tarun> Quintasan|School: hey one thing please, getting into Debian and Getting into ubuntu have same processes or different
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: Mostly their are the same
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/index.en.html#contents
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: This is actually the most helpful guide out there
<Quintasan|School> c2tarun: what will be different is probably the Maintainer field in debian/control and version in debian/changelog
<Quintasan|School> I don't think dependencies will change much
<Quintasan|School> okay time's up for me
<Quintasan|School> see you later
<c2tarun> Quintasan|School: bye
<alvin> I have made a short (2MB) movie of keditbookmarks 4.6 weirdness. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/296786/keditbookmarks-4.6.ogv Can anyone confirm this bug, or is there something wrong with my KDE?
<CIA-40> [docmessages] zepires * 1218463 * (52 files in 21 dirs) Finished HEAD for now
<Riddell> debfx: bug 693892 might be an interesting alternative to kchmviewer
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 693892 in kdegraphics (Ubuntu) "create separate package for okular chm files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693892
<Riddell> alvin: sorry busy testing alpha 2 candidates today
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: dont think so .... happy blogging :)
<alvin> Riddell: That's good. Do they also contain KDE 4.6?
<Riddell> alvin: yes
<alvin> Good. I'm now installing dbg packages (maverick) because 4.6 does have a lot of crashes here. (But the NFS kioslave works again! I'm so happy)
<alvin> We need a 'kubuntu-bug'... I'm tired of the message "this is not a genuine ubuntu package"
<android> bleep
<yofel> no, you need a apport config file and hooks for all PPA packages (not really worth the trouble IMHO)
<Riddell> android: you have gone over to the google mobile side too?
<android> Riddell: yup, have had it for some time now...
<android> Riddell: just wish I could get Qt running here
<jjesse> mmmm snowpocalypse :)
<Riddell> brand new alpha 2 candidates for testing! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20110201.1/
<Riddell> all fresh and exciting
<debfx> Riddell: in theory yes, but upstream doesn't support out-of-source building (the chm backend even uses private header files)
<Riddell> debfx: ah, well there goes that idea then
<Riddell> debfx: could you say so on the bug and close the bug?
<Riddell> claydoh_: how's the alpha 2 info page doing?
<Riddell> all new bluedevil out if anyone is looking for things to package
<Riddell> (and backport)
<c2tarun> Riddell: you mean simple packaging?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: feel free to take it up
<shadeslayer> i can assist
<c2tarun> Riddell:  sure then :) i wanna give it a try
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: listen to Tron Legacy OST
<shadeslayer> OMG WIN
<shadeslayer> idk if i like the movie more or the OST
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I requested a sync (and dropped that patch) because its no longer the default gtk theme for us
<c2tarun> Riddell: Ping
<afiestas> Mueheh when you can guys update kamoso :p now that we have QtGst already in :p
<Riddell> hi c2tarun 
<Riddell> sorry was busy testing CDs
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: whats the problem? :)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "OST"?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: official sound track 
<shadeslayer> apparently kate was brutally ripped out of kdebase along with konsole
<Riddell> kate was in kdesdk
<c2tarun> hi Riddell
<Riddell> c2tarun: do you have a natty machine to make the package on?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh ... why is it under kdebase now? :D
<c2tarun> Riddell: ya i have a pbuilder for natty
<shadeslayer> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/kate/
<Riddell> c2tarun: well I'm not a big fan of using pbuilder for anything other than final testing
<Riddell> I'm sure there are ways to use it for packaging but I've never worked it out, I just use my local system or a chroot
<Riddell> (or an ec2 machine)
<c2tarun> Riddell: actually I am very new, and since morning i packed two packages in trial and find pbuilder quite comfortable.
<Riddell> c2tarun: maybe you could show me how to use pbuilder :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: and in chroot I have to uninstall all the depend* each time i quit so as to keep it clean.
<c2tarun> Riddell: U are Riddell, what i heard about u is u are whole and sole of kubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~neon << Check the number of owned branches
<c2tarun> Riddell: how can I show u ?
<Riddell> c2tarun: I can set up my machine so we can both share a screen session and do it together
<c2tarun> Riddell: sure :) I am just assuming that u know how to do that, coz i have no idea :P
<Quintasan> Riddell: You are NOT using pbuilder for building packages? :O
<c2tarun> Riddell: anyway what is there for packing?
<Quintasan> afiestas: Whenever you can link me to source :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: for final testing yes but for initial packaging I do it locally, pbuilder is mainly set up to simulate the build daemons as I see it
<tazz> c2tarun, Riddell mind if i join in. I have been bugging shadeslayer for quite some time about pbuilder :p
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> I have a ninja pbuilder with deps installed right in so I'm not wasting any time
<tazz> s/in./in?/
<kubotu> tazz meant: "c2tarun, Riddell min? if i join in. I have been bugging shadeslayer for quite some time about pbuilder :p"
<c2tarun> tazz: welcome :)
<Riddell> tazz: you want to watch c2tarun teach me how to use pbuilder?
<Riddell> c2tarun: where can i find your ssh key?
<tazz> Riddell, affirmative.
<Riddell> tazz: where can I find your ssh key?
<c2tarun> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~c2tarun
<Riddell> c2tarun: ssh ubuntu@ec2-174-129-46-138.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> c2tarun: screen -x
<tazz> Riddell, do i PM you my key ?
<Riddell> tazz: better to have it in your launchpad account
<shadeslayer> tazz: its a public key ... everyone can see it :P
<Riddell> tazz: (public key only of course, keep the private bit private)
<afiestas> Quintasan: ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/KDE/unstable/kamoso/2.0-alpha2/ :p
<tazz> Riddell, i am at work, the i dont have my launchpad keys on me right now.
<Quintasan> >unstable
<Quintasan> apt-cache
<Quintasan> brrr
<tazz> shadeslayer, to avoid spamming the channel :)
<Riddell> tazz: well any way of getting it to me is fine
<alvin> How can I add the URL of an upstream tracker (well, bugs.kde.org) to a bug in Launchpad?
<shadeslayer> brrr.... kate takes time to compile :S
<Riddell> c2tarun: are you in?
<c2tarun> Riddell: ya
<Riddell> c2tarun: are you sure?  you're not in the last log
<c2tarun> Riddell: chk now
<alvin> I'm looking for the 'remote bug watch' button
<Riddell> c2tarun: in the screen session?
<Riddell> tazz: ssh ubuntu@ec2-174-129-46-138.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> tazz: screen -x
<afiestas> Quintasan: the idea is to have 2.0-final (aka stable) in a matter of weeks
<afiestas> depends on the number of bugs we get, but alpha1 show to us that 2.0 is damn stable :p
<c2tarun> Riddell: ya I am there now
<Quintasan> ah k
<Quintasan> getting to it right now
<Riddell> c2tarun: type something
<afiestas> test it yourself if you can :p
<Riddell> c2tarun: excellent
<Riddell> tazz: are you in?
<afiestas> Riddell: yesterday I started to think what we should create something such "KDE OS group" so all people interested in KDE as in OS can work together
<Quintasan> afiestas: QtGst as build dep or runtime dep?
<afiestas> what do you think? there is anything like that?
<afiestas> Quintasan: build
<tazz> Riddell, i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/561471/
<Riddell> c2tarun: do you know how to start packaging this?
<c2tarun> Riddell: packaging this means?
<Riddell> tazz: try now
<Quintasan> Riddell just made me think that teaching packaging on a EC2 machine is a good idea
<afiestas> Quintasan: the runtime dependencies are in: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/multimedia/kamoso/repository/revisions/0dbca3cd89eb5998a777e92265494e5e411051f6/entry/README
<Riddell> c2tarun: packaging bluedevil
<tazz> Riddell, yes i am in.
<Riddell> tazz: in the screen session?
<c2tarun> Riddell: i know how to start packaging
<tazz> i used the command 'screen -x'
<Riddell> tazz: type something
<tazz> i did
<Riddell> great :)
<tazz> :D
<Riddell> c2tarun: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/bluedevil/1.0.2/src/bluedevil-1.0.2.tar.bz2 is the new source we want packaged
<Quintasan> afiestas: oh god, that's a lots of deps :P
<Riddell> c2tarun: this is a maverick machine so it'll need a natty pbuilder or similar
<afiestas> c2tarun: take good care of bluedevil :p
<afiestas> Quintasan: the only runtime debs are gstreamer-base and gstreamer-good
<Riddell> c2tarun: want to go ahead and start packaging it?
<c2tarun> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> c2tarun: are you doing anything?
<c2tarun> Riddell: looking at the files
<Riddell> c2tarun: in the screen session?
<c2tarun> Riddell: nope
<c2tarun> Riddell: in the tarball u gave me.
<Riddell> c2tarun: can you work in the screen session so me and tazz can watch?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dude, that album is so old my grama already listend to it...
<Quintasan> Riddell: meh, it seems c2tarun doesn't quite get ssh yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah ... 
<c2tarun> Quintasan: yeah :(
<Riddell> c2tarun: ooh, something happened :)
<Riddell> it'll need a  sudo apt-get update  to fix those missing packages
<c2tarun> i tried to install ubuntu-dev-tools
<tazz> i see a couple of 404s
<Riddell> c2tarun: best install ubuntu-dev-tools
<c2tarun> Riddell: which configuration?
<Riddell> c2tarun: No configuration
<Quintasan> afiestas: can you grab latest packaging of kamoso in Ubuntu and tell me if the patches are still needed there?
<Riddell> that debconf popup is annoying
<afiestas> Quintasan: where can I see them?
<Quintasan> wait, let me upload them
<c2tarun> Riddell: one question, how can we get bluedevil-1.0.2 files?
<Riddell> c2tarun: wget ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/bluedevil/1.0.2/src/bluedevil-1.0.2.tar.bz2
<Riddell> wget is one of my favourite command line programmes :)
<Quintasan> afiestas: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/
<Quintasan> afiestas: armel-qmax-fix, ( this is probably needed), kubuntu_01_.... and vlc11-build-fix
<tazz> same here...
<Quintasan> ffff
<Riddell> c2tarun: stuck?
<Riddell> ooh that worked :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: :)
<tazz> next time use tar -jxvf
<Riddell> yes, tar can do the bunzip2 step for you
<afiestas> Quintasan: I don't understand this one: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/kubuntu_01_fix_compile.diff 
<c2tarun> tazz Riddell: ok sure :)
<afiestas> why replace colorCount by a hardcode value?
<Quintasan> afiestas:   * Add kubuntu_01_fix_compile.diff to cope with GCC changes that cause Kamoso to FTBFS
<Quintasan> afiestas: from changelog
<Quintasan> I guess it is useless now
<afiestas> FTBFS ? :$
<Quintasan> Fails To Build From Source
<maco> tazz: tar knows to bunzip, no need to give it the -j
<Riddell> afiestas: silly acronym for "compile error"
<afiestas> http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/armel-qmax-fix <--this should still be valid, I will include it for alpha2+1
<Quintasan> Awesome
<Quintasan> afiestas: GStreamer: WARNING: interface library not found
<tazz> maco, i am probably a old school guy ^^ lol 
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: you're missing a package, just a second and I can tell you what it is
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: line earlier say it found gsteamer :O
<JontheEchidna> but not the plugin libraries
<JontheEchidna> libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-dev
<Quintasan> I think good are needed to
<Quintasan> too*
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be needed as a build-dep, I don't think
<c2tarun> Riddell: should I change the name in changelog?
<Riddell> c2tarun: no but the version number needs changed
<Riddell> c2tarun: oh I see, the "Ubuntu <ubuntu@ip-10-114-93-96.ec2.internal>" bit should be your name and e-mail
<Quintasan> afiestas: okay, stuff builds without patching, I guess I will refresh the ARM one
<Quintasan> afiestas: the rest is not needed for now?
<afiestas> the vlc not (we don't use vlc anymore)
<afiestas> vlc-fix not, compile-fix (colourCount) not, arm maybe
<c2tarun> Riddell tazz: can you please check the version number? 
<Riddell> c2tarun: perfect
<c2tarun> Riddell: how can i check that is there any pbuilder env there or not?
<Riddell> c2tarun: there's nothing there, this is a new machine
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok so i'll create a natty one
<Riddell> I'm in the meeting now
<Riddell> go ahead, if you get stuck ask tazz or shadeslayer or Quintasan or anyone
<Riddell> back in 20 minutes
<c2tarun> Riddell: sure
<Quintasan> WTF
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://java.net/projects/hudson/lists/dev/archive/2011-02/message/0
<shadeslayer> ROFL
<shadeslayer> read the whole thread
<c2tarun> how can i conver *.tar to *.tar.gz?
<Quintasan> what on earth is going on
<Quintasan> vim is borken
<c2tarun> Quintasan: actually I bunziped the *.bz2 to *.tar then *.tar to *.orig.tar
<Quintasan> lol
<c2tarun> Quintasan: oh.. i thought u talking with me.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: dude, what on earth are you trying to do?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: if you want to unpack the source just unpack it with tar
<Quintasan> c2tarun: the .orig. is added with "mv"
<Quintasan> like mv source-2.0.tar.gz source_2.0.orig.tar.gz
<Quintasan> then u unpack it
<c2tarun> its not tar.gz that is the prob, it is just tar :( 
<yofel> gzip -9 <tar>
<Quintasan> gzip -9 tar
<Quintasan> :O
<yofel> seems we both like high compression :P
<c2tarun> thanks folks :)
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
<c2tarun> i got and error of make: dh: Command not found
<Quintasan> c2tarun: apt-get install debhelper
<Quintasan> afiestas: this is magic
<Quintasan> somehow quilt refuses to do anything with this magical source :P
<yofel> more like: sudo apt-get build-dep bluedevil ?
<yofel> without sudo in chroot
<afiestas> Quintasan:  ?
<Quintasan> afiestas: no, nothing, somehow diff magically added some lines to itself
<Riddell> c2tarun: hi, back, doing ok?
<c2tarun> Riddell: stuck actually, asking from tazz
<tazz> there is a perl module missing.
<Riddell> "dh: unable to load addon kde"  that's in pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> so  install pkg-kde-tools
<c2tarun> Riddell: can u see the error now? actually it never asked for my key, just reported it not available.
<Riddell> c2tarun: that's fine, it's trying to gpg sign it but this machine doesn't have your gpg key so that failed, but otherwise the source package is successfully built
<Riddell> you can run  debuild -S -us -uc  to tell it not to gpg sign it
<Riddell> but the only difference is you won't get that "failed to sign" error
<c2tarun> Riddell: but i thought that unsigned packages are invalid?
<Riddell> c2tarun: you only need to sign it if you are uploading to the archive or to a PPA, but we're not doing that yet
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/3973 <-- can you review this?
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok so i should move on.
<Riddell> and you don't have upload rights to the archive anyway so it wouldn't help if you signed it when we do want to upload it
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes
<Riddell> Quintasan: "Added more build-dependencies"  you should say what those build-deps are
<Riddell> debian/patches/armel-qmax-fix  confusing not having the ".diff" on the end of that
<Quintasan> I renamed it
<Quintasan> to kubuntu_01_fix_qmax_on_armel.diff
 * Quintasan should have added that
<Quintasan> Riddell: Should I copy and paste what I added to build-deps or I just can sum it up with gst stuff?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes, and send the patch upstream :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: sum it up should be ok
<Quintasan> afiestas said he will get the ARM stuff for the next release
<Riddell> "Standards-Version: 3.8.4" should be increased?
<c2tarun> Riddell: I forgot the check the version of the control file :(
<Riddell> c2tarun: well the bluedevil package comes from Debian so I don't think it's important, Debian will update it at some point and we will merge back with them
<Riddell> whereas kamoso I think isn't from Debian
<Quintasan> It is not
<Quintasan> 3.9.1 is the newest one?
<Riddell> so we need to worry about such details
<Quintasan> I mean standards
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes (last I heard)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Okay, done, anything else you can think of?
<Riddell> Quintasan: 2.0-alpha2-0ubuntu1 that's wrong
<Riddell> version number is > 2.0
<Quintasan> I did that? @_@
<Riddell> should be 2.0~alpha2-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> Oh I did
<Quintasan> So silly
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dude ... did you try Neon?
<shadeslayer> our own people don't try neon
<shadeslayer> *sigh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes but not recently, should I give it another go?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please do :)
 * Riddell adds to todo list
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: >implying Riddell will notice anything else than breakage
<shadeslayer> PIM is all sorts of borked tho
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: alias project-neon = "break-my -KDE"
<Quintasan> moar like
<Quintasan> alias project-neon="lol where are my KDE settings"
<tazz> lol i was just compiling KDE from trunk and the settings for all my users vanished.
<shadeslayer> ahahahahaha ^^
<Quintasan> tazz: Use Project Neon
<tazz> or rather were broken, and i had to rm -rf ~/.kde/
<shadeslayer> compiling KDE is now a thing of the past
<shadeslayer> Moar powa to the user/developer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we should corrupt people with project-neon
<c2tarun> Riddell: I think its ready :)
<Quintasan> tazz: https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer> right after you fix SIP for neon
<tazz> thanks c2tarun 
<shadeslayer> :>
<Riddell> c2tarun: is there a build log?
<Quintasan> tazz: and report back to #project-neon
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How it isnt working?
<c2tarun> Riddell: don't know, how to check that ?
<tazz> Quintasan, ok, i'll try to.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no SIP for Mav right now
<Riddell> c2tarun: someone who knows how pbuilder works should know
<Riddell> dudes: where does pbuilder put build logs?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: and what happens with this?
<shadeslayer> ../
<c2tarun> Riddell: :(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what happens with what?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: without SIP
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: we want SIP installed in /opt/project-neon
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: PyKDE4 doesnt build
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Just change it your self in rules
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: Riddell its in ../ 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no you go and fix .... im done with bindings once and for all
<yofel> hm?
<c2tarun> Riddell: are u talking about last_ope*.log?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: You will learn something new 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i dont want to see another debian/rules :P
<shadeslayer> specially SIP's 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ../ relative to what?
<yofel> here it puts build logs in /var/cache/pbuilder/.../result/ (but I guess that's my pbuilderrc)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Oh sure you do, you just don't know it yet
<Quintasan> yofel: ^
<Quintasan> tell him it is the turth
<Riddell> c2tarun: oh yes, last_operation.log seems to be it
<yofel> shadeslayer: you really *really* want to look at it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well .. did you run pdebuild? or pbuilder foo.dsc ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: no i dont!
<Quintasan> Yes you do
<c2tarun> Riddell: see pbuilder did it for me :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I didn't run anything, c2tarun did it all
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: did you run pdebuild or pbuilder?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: pbuilder-dist natty build *.dsc
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: /var/cache/pbuilder/results then
<Quintasan> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/JLc08.gif on shadeslayer
<Quintasan> :D
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yup
<yofel> LOL
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: no
<Riddell> seems to be in ~/pbuilder/natty_result
<shadeslayer> :P
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ~/pbuilder/natty-results
<yofel> oh, that would be pbuilder-dist
<shadeslayer> ah 
<yofel> not pbuilder
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: ive used pbuilder/pdebuild ... never tried pbuilder-dist
<shadeslayer> oh oh
<shadeslayer> right pbuilder-dist puts tarballs in ~
<shadeslayer> s/~/~/pbuilder/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Quintasan> Riddell, yofel, shadeslayer: you can just specify the logfile via --logfile option
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> pbuilder --build --logifile ./BUILDLOG *.dsc
 * Quintasan has that set as an alias
<shadeslayer> i just use pdebuild
<yofel> I have in my pbuilderrc
<yofel> PKGNAME_LOGFILE_EXTENTION="_$(dpkg --print-architecture).build"
<yofel> PKGNAME_LOGFILE=yes
<Riddell> c2tarun: the package has built but it's important to check for any new build-dependencies, by looking at the output of cmake configure in the build logs
<yofel> that gives me a /var/cache/pbuilder/natty-amd64/result/project-neon-kde-workspace_0_amd64.build
<c2tarun> Riddell: build logs means that log file?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok wait let me check
<c2tarun> Riddell: but i tried to pack an application withno build-depends in control file, I got an error each time, them i update control file and again build the package till i got all the build dependencies there.
<c2tarun> Riddell: no error means nothing missing
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/3976 <-- this should be good
<Riddell> c2tarun: some build dependencies are required and cmake should fail if you don't have them, but often with KDE programmes the build-depdencies are optional and cmake will just print a warning if you don't have them
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, so i should look for warnings in that log file?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes, the part I'm looking at now
<Riddell> "-- Configuring done"  there would be a warning below that if there were missing build-depends
<Riddell> there isn't so it's all good
<c2tarun> Riddell: okay.. got it
<Riddell> c2tarun: this only makes one .deb "bluedevil" which contains all the files, but often our source packages make many .debs and you have to split up the files into the right .deb
<Riddell> I'm not sure how you'd do that using pbuilder
<Riddell> also with libraries if they had symbols files you'd need to start compiling from the start after each try
<c2tarun> Riddell: i am not getting the part of "source packages make many .debs "
<Riddell> which is why I prefer to compile on a local machine of chroot first, then if there's a problem you fix it and use  debuild -nc  (no clear) to build without having to start all over again
<Riddell> c2tarun: look at the kdetoys I just downloaded, there's several .install files to split up the compiled result into several .debs
<c2tarun> Riddell: that is new for me, never saw like that? what should we do in that scenario?
<Riddell> after you compile that you need to check that all the files are getting put into a .deb
<Riddell> but I don't know how to do that with pbuilder
<c2tarun> Riddell: do you know what'll will happen on using pbuilder here?
<Quintasan> list-missing hook
<tazz> be back in an hour or so guy, thanks c2tarun see you at conf.kde.in ? Riddell thanks, i owe you a beer, or whatever it is that you will when we meet :p
<Riddell> tazz: I'll be at conf.kde.in, do they serve mango lassi? :)
<tazz> :D
<tazz> i'll try to get you a mango lassi.
<c2tarun> Riddell: can i try packaging with kdetoy?
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> tazz: im pretty sure march isn't famous for mangoes
<shadeslayer> erm -e
<tazz> shadeslayer, frooty + lassi. But shshhh dont tell that to Riddell 
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> ahahaha
<shadeslayer> tazz: or slice
<Riddell> c2tarun: there's no new version of kdetoys so it's just for an example
<shadeslayer> slice will be better :P
<Riddell> c2tarun: but go ahead, run debuild and compile it (no pbuilder)
<c2tarun> Riddell:  ok sure.
<\sh> Riddell: mango lassi? bad boy .. now I need to visit my indian restaurant 
<Riddell> c2tarun: no -S
<Riddell> c2tarun: we'll do a full compile
<c2tarun> Riddell: how?
<Riddell> c2tarun: sudo apt-get build-dep kdetoys  will install the packages it needs
<Riddell> c2tarun: then just "debuild" to get it compiling
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can i open multiple files in emacs and run the same operation on all of them?
<shadeslayer> im yet to learn how to manipulate multiple files :S
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're asking me how or you're asking permission? :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im asking you how :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I would set up a macro
<Riddell> control-x shift-(
<Riddell> do what needs to be done
<Riddell> control-x shift-)
<Riddell> then control-x e to run it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<c2tarun> Riddell: i compiled it by debuild.
<c2tarun> now wherer can i see the deb?
<Riddell> c2tarun: groovy, .debs are in ..
<Riddell> c2tarun: but to check if there are any files that aren't installed I'd run   dh_install --list-missing
<c2tarun> Riddell: do we need to check this? I mean how could it possible that any misses an install
<c2tarun> any file*
<Riddell> c2tarun: if it's a new version of the software there's very likely to be new files
<Riddell> (in this case I've already edited the .install files so I know there will be missing files :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: I am still not getting, you edited the install file but still debuild will check install file or not, so it will install all the apps in that file?
<c2tarun> Riddell: or removed something from that file?
<Riddell> I removed something from a couple of files
<Riddell> so the .debs are built but they will be missing some files
<c2tarun> got it :) let me check
<Riddell> c2tarun: missing files!
<Riddell> now you need to work out what .install file to add them to
<c2tarun> Riddell: ya.... ok
<Riddell> often that's obvious from the name of the file, sometimes you have to go searching through the sources to see what application it comes from
<c2tarun> how can we search through the sources to see what applications are missing?
<Riddell> c2tarun: you can search to see where a file comes from with e.g.   find . -name <filename>
<c2tarun> Riddell: like here I have no idea in which file do the three missing apps belong
<c2tarun> Riddell: i am not able to scroll up in the terminal :( how to scroll up?
<Riddell> c2tarun: in a screen session I think it's  control-a PgUp
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> control-a p  PgUp
<Riddell> let me try
<Riddell> ah hah
<maco> trl+1 esc pgup
<Riddell> control-a [  PgUp
<c2tarun> what is it? control+a then pgup?
<Riddell> control-a [  PgUp
<Riddell> square bracket there is important
<c2tarun> Riddell: got it :)
<Riddell> press return twice to go out of scroll mode
<c2tarun> Riddell: where is tmp?
<Riddell> c2tarun: debian/tmp is where the files get installed to after compile, then dh_install reads the .install files and moves them to debian/<package>, then other scripts turn debian/<package> into the .deb
<c2tarun> Riddell: but how come by find we can know that which install is missing from where?
<Riddell> c2tarun: first one is usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/ktux.png
<Riddell> that's obviously part of ktux because it's called ktux.png
<Riddell> so add it to debian/ktux.install
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, but this was obvious by name, in case we cannot guess it by name then?
<Riddell> then you  have to know a bit about how program sources work
<c2tarun> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> I know that ./ktux/data/icons/hi32-app-ktux.png  will get renamed to ktux.png and installed into the icons directory
<c2tarun> Riddell: or we can just ask from the one who created the program :)
<Riddell> so the file came from ./ktux so it must be part of the ktux programme
<Riddell> yes, asking upstream if you are unsure is a sensible thing to do
<c2tarun> Riddell: getting bit, how missing installs supports the fact that not using pbuilder-dist is better move
<c2tarun> Riddell: we can check these missing installations after pbuilder as well (can't we?)
<Riddell> c2tarun: I don't think you can, once pbuilder is finished it deletes the build
<yofel> yes, but only if you define it in debian/rules, you can't run dh_install --list-missing by hand after pbuilder finishes
<Riddell> you'd need to have a pbuilder hook that gets run during the build as Quintasan says
<c2tarun> Riddell: but in chroot we have to install all the build-dependencies, ok. what if we are packaging a completely new source code with no debian folder?
<maco> c2tarun: then you make a debian/ folder
<maco> the README or INSTALL should explain what's needed
<maco> alternatively, you watch it fail in pbuilder on the configure step over and over
<maco> and keep adding what it said was missing
<c2tarun> maco: today i packed kpassgen that have no info about build-dep* in README or INSTALL file.
<maco> :( @ upstream
<Riddell> you would need to read the output of cmake to know what it needs
<c2tarun> maco: suppose all the depen* needed are already installed in your chroot, then our package will be created automatically with a blank control file. :(
<maco> c2tarun: a blank control file?
<c2tarun> maco: means build-depends section blank,
<maco> mmm well then thatd mean that it only requires build essential...which would be odd
<c2tarun> maco: yup, so either we uninstall all the dep* we installed before exiting chroot or it will all go wrong.
<Riddell> there's no perfect way to do it, but I'd read the cmake output and work out what packages it needs from that, then to be sure I'd got it right I'd build it with pbuilder
<maco> c2tarun: are you manually chrooting?
<maco> c2tarun: because if you use pbuilder, it *does* automatically uninstall all the deps it installed
<c2tarun> maco: i think it does.
<maco> so i dont see where the problme is
<maco> if packages werent automatically uninstalled and you had cruft from previous builds, yes thatd be bad and screw up your "are my build deps right?" checks, but they are removed so it all works out
<c2tarun> the problem is nowhere :) the thing is I was trying to understand why we should not use pbuilder directly :)
<maco> <Riddell> c2tarun: I don't think you can, once pbuilder is finished it deletes the build   <-- this what you're wondering about?
<maco> you can chroot into it yourself too and view the log
<maco> ScottK has shown me how before
<c2tarun> Riddell: can i log into pbuilder and see?
<Riddell> c2tarun: I only use pbuilder as a final check because it doesn't (easily) let you adjust a package then continue on
<Riddell> c2tarun: maybe but I don't know how
<CIA-40> [messages] asserhal * 1218517 * trunk/ (38 files in 20 dirs) SVN_SILENT updated translations
<Riddell> c2tarun: anyway, I've tested the .deb for bluedevil and it's all working so I'll upload
<Riddell> thanks a lot of packaging, your ninja skills are good :)
<c2tarun> Riddell:  I dont think that till now I am a ninja :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: one issue is you turned the .bz2 into a .gz, we don't need to do that as .bz2 are supported directly these days and it's best to stay with what upstream gives us if we can
<c2tarun> Riddell: I didn't knew that, I'll keep that in mind
 * yofel wonders if we'll get .tar.xz support before KDE5 in launchpad...
<Riddell> c2tarun: oh and if you were interested you could backport this to maverick
<c2tarun> Riddell: hey i dont understand the concept of backport, can you please explain me a bit?
<Riddell> c2tarun: maverick was released last year and now we're developing for natty and that's where our new packages go. but some people want to use maverick with the latest packages so we have a maverick-backports repository which has natty packages recompiled to run on maverick
<Riddell> c2tarun: so to get a backport you need to check that the package compiles and runs on natty
<Riddell> sorry, check that the package compiles and runs on maverick
<c2tarun> Riddell: ya :)
<Riddell> then you file a bug and someone will approve it and it'll get put into maverick-backports
<c2tarun> Riddell: can't I put it into maverick-backports by myself?
<superfly> Just installed KDE 4.6 from kubuntu-backports, and KNotify is segfaulting... anyone have any ideas?
<Riddell> c2tarun: it gets put into maverick-backports with a script (to minimise errors) which is run by an archive admin (such as me)
<c2tarun> Riddell: got it :) you are the Boss ;)
<superfly> it shows two error messages about " can't write to /tmp/<numbers>/.kde/...
<Riddell> c2tarun: so I think you need to set up a maverick pbulider and check the package compiles there, then test the .deb installs and runs
<c2tarun> Riddell: I don't know how to access files in home folder from pbuilder chroot
<Riddell> c2tarun: why do you need to?
<c2tarun> Riddell: because to  install inside pbuilder we have to log in into pbuilder chroot first. then only we can install ( I guess?)
<Riddell> c2tarun: if you're running maverick you can download the .deb onto your computer and install it there
<Riddell> but first set up the maverick pbuilder and build bluedevil in it
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: proptip: apt-cache policy debian-policy
<JontheEchidna> insta-standards-version
<JontheEchidna> *protip
<c2tarun> Riddell: I have a maverick pbuilder and a natty pbuilder-dist onto my system, I can use the mav one
<Riddell> c2tarun: if you want to use the maverick pbuilder on your computer you should download (with scp) the bluedevil sources from the ec2 machine we've been using 
<c2tarun> Riddell: dont know how to do that :(
<Riddell> scp ubuntu@ec2-174-129-46-138.compute-1.amazonaws.com:bluedevil-1.0.1/new/* .
<Riddell> running that from your computer will use scp (ssh copy) to download the files
<c2tarun> Riddell: what is scp anyway?
<Riddell> c2tarun: ssh copy
<Riddell> copies files using ssh
<c2tarun> Riddell: Ya its downloading :) but creating a deb file on my net connection will take around an hour or more :( and it is 12:05 AM here, so I can't check it today.
<Riddell> c2tarun: you could also use that ec2 machine
 * superfly wanders off to find help elsewhere
<Riddell> superfly: sorry I've not heard of such a problem and am busy with other things just now
<Riddell> c2tarun: or you could sleep and do it tomorrow :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: but still I dont know how to access files of home folder from pbuilder. :(
<maco> you should not need to
<Riddell> c2tarun: why would you need to?  you only need to do the same as you did before when building it for natty
<Riddell> create the pbuilder, build with .dsc file, .deb files should get made, download those and test locally
<c2tarun> Riddell: test locally means on my system right? don't you think that'll effect my bluetooth software?
<c2tarun> Riddell: bluedevil is already installed on my system.
<Riddell> c2tarun: maybe, that's what we need to test
<Riddell> if it breaks your bluetooth then we'll know not to release it to the world
<Riddell> if it works, then it should be ok to release to the world
<c2tarun> Riddell: O_O
<Riddell> part of being a developer is the risk of having your own system broken :)  but you can always install an older version
 * superfly spies a few packages that weren't upgraded
<superfly> perhaps that's the problem
<c2tarun> Riddell: are u joking :( ok i'll install a kubuntu in virtual box and test it :)
<maco> its not like itd break it permanently....
<maco> you'd just dpkg -i and install the old package and be back to normal
<Riddell> c2tarun: I tested the natty bluedevil .deb we made locally, I wouldn't upload software to the archive unless I've tested that it works first
<c2tarun> Riddell: testing in virtual box will be fine or not? or I have on spare kernel on my system :) i can install KDE on that and test it ;)
<maco> c2tarun: you dont install packages per-kernel... 
<maco> i dont know if a vbox would work for bt. does vbox recognise bt devices?
<Riddell> I also don't know if virtual box can talk to bluetooth
<Riddell> but there really wouldn't be a problem testing it on your machine, if it doesn't work just reinstall the old version
<c2tarun> Riddell: sure :) i'll test it.
<c2tarun> Riddell: but not today, i haven't called my gf since eve, i gotta go :(
<Riddell> good night c2tarun, thanks for packaging bluedevil, your ninja skills are strong
<c2tarun> Riddell: I'll test it :) and come again on #kubuntu-devel by 16:30 UTC, till then bye. tc :)
<Riddell> good find yofel :)
<yofel> :D
<Riddell> tazz: you're also interested in helping Kubuntu?
<superfly> Ah, there we go... that worked
<Riddell> superfly: what did you do?
<superfly> I just installed the extra packages that hadn't been upgraded
<superfly> forgot I needed to do a "full-upgrade"
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<Riddell> guid nicht shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> nini shadeslayer
<tazz> Riddell, yes.
<tazz> i plan to.
<Riddell> tazz: doing packaging or other stuff?
<tazz> Riddell, yea, i already build rpms for my company.
<tazz> so why not :)
<CIA-40> [messages] fric * 1218562 * trunk/l10n-kde4/sk/messages/ (24 files in 13 dirs) Updated Slovak translation
<DarkwingDuck> whoot
<CIA-40> [messages] kristofk * 1218568 * trunk/l10n-kde4/hu/messages/extragear-sysadmin/desktop_extragear-sysadmin_libqapt.po SVN_SILENT Hungarian translation updated
<ulysses> omg the CIA watches me:o
<JontheEchidna> it has a filter on libqapt. I thought we had turned off l10n messages though
<DarkwingDuck> Whos bright idea was it to license the Kubuntu docs and KDE docs under different licenses?
<DarkwingDuck> :P
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-03
<CIA-40> [docmessages] alvarenga * 1218580 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt_BR/ (26 files in 11 dirs) [KDE-pt_BR]
<claydoh_> Riddell: belated ping I just got home from work, dealing with snowstorms means I work looong day to cover part of the skeleton crew we have to have :(
 * claydoh_ was supposed to be home almost 6 hrs ago
<claydoh_> ill see if I can get something right now
<claydoh_> anyone awake? I kinda need to know what's new for natty alpha 2 :/ 
<claydoh> besides kde 4.6 goodness, of course
<ScottK> maco: There are options not to delete the build result (see man pbuilder) or you can pbuilder login
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you get kamoso packaged?
<Riddell> how's this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<ejat> thumb up :)
<ryanakca> ScottK: How's http://paste.ubuntu.com/561906/ ? I think the second clause in the very last sentence is a bit awkward.
<ryanakca> Riddell: Very nice :)
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> no l10n import flood from launchpad, but bug expired flood
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and importance changes? :O
<apachelogger> wah?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: launchpad devs work very hard to a) spam our inboxes and b) making bzr use insane amounts of memory
<apachelogger> jolly nice
<ejat> :)
<c2tarun> hi
<shadeslayer> oh hai c2tarun
<c2tarun> hi shadeslayer :) how are u?
<shadeslayer> good :) ... what about you?
<c2tarun> me too. :)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: coming to conf.kde.org?
<shadeslayer> um
<shadeslayer> s/org/in
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: what is it?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: its a KDE Conference in India 
<c2tarun> INDIA?? any link about more info?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: http://conf.kde.in/
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: yep ... im from India as well ;)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: grt :) where is this conf in india?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: bengaluru
<c2tarun> can anyone come?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> you just need to register
<c2tarun> sure i'll register :) but i dont have any credit card for payment :( how can i pay?
<Nightrose> c2tarun: i think you can register and then pay in cash at the event
<c2tarun> Nightrose: that's is AWESOME, i'll surely come :)
<Nightrose> great :)
 * shadeslayer timed out
<shadeslayer> i do hate my ISP ... cant even IRC properly now -.-
<ejat> bengaluru is nearest to ? 
<shadeslayer> ejat: its a city in itself :P
<shadeslayer> formerly known as Bangalore 
<ejat> owh .. bangalore change its name ? 
<ejat> when was that .. 
<shadeslayer> quite some time ago
<ejat> shadeslayer: u go to the ubuntu developer day ? 
<shadeslayer> ejat: nope ... i cant go to bengaluru for a one day trip :P
<shadeslayer> im in Gurgaon :D
<ejat> owh ... 
<ejat> if its bengaluru = bangalore ... so i hope i can go .. 
<ejat> because got flight direct to there .. 
<c2tarun> I registered. :)
<ejat> i need to check the nearest accomodation there .. 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: use a train robot, see facebook
<apachelogger> most efficient
<c2tarun> ejat: I also need to check the nearest accomodation. how can i do that?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - We only have hugs of medium importance| Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: u r in gurgao? how will u go then train or flight?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - We only have hugs of medium importance | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<ejat> what i do is ... open google earth n check the nearest hotel there or check website what hotel available in bangalore.. 
<apachelogger> maps.google.com
<ejat> :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: do you haz maps?
<apachelogger> kubotu: maps bangalore
<apachelogger> apparently nt
<apachelogger> insanity had that
<ejat> :)
<ejat> need to add the feature into it .. 
<apachelogger> easy enough
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: flight
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: train robot? O_O
<apachelogger> jussi: did you find the old init.d file for kubottu btw?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make kubotu join #project-neon plz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is a large beast, looking very scary
<apachelogger> and it is incredibly loud
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it pink?
<apachelogger> well, not if you are sitting in its belly
 * shadeslayer opens
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not *as* loud
<apachelogger> still quite noisey
<apachelogger> kubotu: join #project-noon
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<shadeslayer> no kubotu
<shadeslayer> sigh ... flipping idiotic router
<shadeslayer> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: icmp_req=2 ttl=63 time=69.4 ms
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> FFFFUUUUUUU....
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<apachelogger> kubotu: part #project-noon
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 52 plugins loaded; 33 plugins ignored; 2 plugins failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: join #project-neon
<apachelogger> map bangalore
<apachelogger> kubotu: map bangalore
<apachelogger> I must have done something wrong ^^
<Riddell> Windows is insanely bad
<Riddell> took me 15 minutes to work out how to connect to my wireless after I changed my password
<ScottK> ryanakca: How about http://paste.ubuntu.com/561946/ (with a nice Debian swirl)?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 53 plugins loaded; 33 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> Riddell: the average windows user does not change the wireless password
<apachelogger> kubotu: map prater, vienna, austria
 * kubotu http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&q=prater,+vienna,+austria
<apachelogger> that is bogus ^^
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 53 plugins loaded; 33 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: map prater, vienna, austria
<kubotu> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&q=prater,+vienna,+austria
<apachelogger> arr, there we go
<apachelogger> kubotu: map hotels, bangalore, india
<kubotu> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&q=hotels,+bangalore,+india
<apachelogger> ejat: ^
<apachelogger> :P
 * apachelogger thinks one could do that using an in-memory script too but forgot how to do that
<ScottK> Tm_T: Did you ever get a chance to test the powerpc Alpha 2 image?
<Tm_T> ScottK: actually not until now, going to start the download
<Tm_T> been hectic week in home here
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Understand.
<Tm_T> ScottK: uh, throw me with a link, please
<ScottK> Tm_T: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20110202/natty-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Tm_T> thanks, today isn't my day
 * Riddell declares tomorrow to be Tm_T day
<Tm_T> indeed, because tomorrow isn't thursday
<Quintasan> Riddell: yes I did, http://paste.kde.org/4044
<Quintasan> Riddell: please review before I upload this
<Riddell> Quintasan: looking good, go for it
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<Tm_T> as a bit humourish bit for this evening, http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=KDE_e.V.&diff=411784969&oldid=411780403
<Riddell> I wonder how many other Ade de Groots there are in Wikipaedia
<Quintasan> Riddell: Uploaded
<ScottK> Quintasan: pong.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Have some time? I'm free to do this arm box stuff
<Tm_T> Riddell: I actually checked the date of the death of this chess player just to make sure he cannot be the one, somehow being dead over 3 years doesn't make him eligible for being E.V. vice president
<ScottK> Quintasan: sure.
<ScottK> Quintasan: I need an ssh public key first.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Or not.  I can't seem to connect to the box.  We had a power loss yesterday, so maybe something went south overnight.
<Quintasan> Oh
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do we have bangarang 2.0 yet?
<Quintasan> I think c2tarun was doing that with Riddell yesterday
<Riddell> no we were doing bluedevil
<Quintasan> Hmm.
<Quintasan> Okay
<Quintasan> Can do
<ryanakca> ScottK: Sounds good :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I have bangarang packages ready for Debian, they're just pending 4.5.0 getting uploaded to unstable
<apachelogger> Quintasan: c2tarun was doing them
<apachelogger> shouldn't you know about that?!!?!
<Quintasan> ryanakca: awesome
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Shouldn't you start working as well at some point?
<Quintasan> :P
<tsimpson> soo much LP spam...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I brought up padawans to become minions when you were still playing the counter strike...
<ryanakca> Quintasan: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/kde-extras/bangarang.git ... I haven't gotten it to build on unstable (won't build without 4.5.0), but you or I can fix the version/distribution line in changelog and try uploading to a PPA
<Quintasan> I can do it.
<apachelogger> ryanakca: it will run like the shi without 4.6 actually
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Alright, thanks
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I didnt play counter strike at any point in my life
<Quintasan> ^_^
<apachelogger> as nepomuk in 4.6 has curcial fixes for bangarang use cases
<ryanakca> apachelogger: *nod*
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Oh. Hm. Just a sec, I fear I pushed the packaging to the debian-multimedia branch, I'll push to the pkg-kde-extras one.
<Quintasan> ryanakca: Pushed?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Hm. Let me get back to you on that, it looks as if I had the packaging in two different remote branches, one set on my desktop, the other on my netbook, and that they've diverged. Rebasing.
<Quintasan> oh, okay, ping me when done
<c2tarun> hi friends, any packaging job today?
<Riddell> hi c2tarun 
<Riddell> sure, see http://goo.gl/yGhJd
<Riddell> splitting up kalgebra for example
<Riddell> or that kdevelop one
<Riddell> oh and you were going to backport bluedevil
<c2tarun> hi Riddell, let me check :) I wanna do it.
<c2tarun> Riddell: A company came to my college for campus drive, so i was busy today :) i'll do it tonight. by the way are u coming to conf.kde.in?
<Riddell> yes I'll be coming to conf.kde.in
<tazz> c2tarun, yes he is coming.
<c2tarun> great :) Riddell: kalgebra bug is in progress, can i work on bug 686650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 686650 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "newer libindi needed for kdeedu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686650
<ryanakca> Quintasan: class is starting, I'll get back to you in a bit.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Around?  Arm box is fixed.
<ScottK> Which package gets Kubuntu slide show bugs?
<c2tarun> Riddell: yesterday i pulled previous version of bluedevil from LP but now there is new version there?
<Riddell> ScottK: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes should be, see launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluedevil
<c2tarun> Riddell: so all i need to do is download the deb file and install it on my system for checking? right
<Riddell> c2tarun: no you need to recompile the source in a maverick pbuilder
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, I'll do that and reply then :)
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'll be back in 20 min or so
<ScottK> OK
<Quintasan> ScottK: back
<c2tarun> what is mean by this error? "Maintainer email is set to an @lists.ubuntu.com address - doing nothing."
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Maintainers in Ubuntu are usually certain groups, like Kubuntu Developers, Ubuntu MOTU Developers etc.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: and we use mailing lists when asking for something to be done with a package
<c2tarun> Quintasan: do u know how to add a watch file?
<Quintasan> depends on upstream
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  I need an ssh public key
<Quintasan> ScottK: Is it safe enough to pastebin it or you want me to email it?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-dother.en.html#s-watch
<ScottK> Quintasan: Pastebin is fine.  It's the public key.
<Quintasan> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/4057
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, i was working on bluedevil application and I found there that watch file is missing, I packed a package in morning and placed it in REVU and first error i got is watch file missing. How can a package be in our archive without a watch file?
<Quintasan> Sometimes you can
<Quintasan> can't do a watch file
<c2tarun> Quintasan: how can we know that we can or can't do watch?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: like, svn or git stuff
<c2tarun> Quintasan: git means?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: git is a control version system
<Quintasan> c2tarun: you would do it via get-orig-source in debian/rules instead of watch file
<Quintasan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball
<Quintasan> c2tarun: the watch file is OPTIONAL but recommended
<c2tarun> Quintasan: can u please look on bug 710347 once.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710347 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] schedio" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710347
<c2tarun> Quintasan: Can we create the watch file?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: This project is hosted on Launchpad
<Quintasan> c2tarun: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/21146
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I don't know if they will work
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I think you can do just fine without an watch file
<c2tarun> Quintasan: sure :) i'll upload on REVU again and tell micagh that we can do fine without a watch :)
<c2tarun> Quintasan: Thanks :)
<Quintasan> Huh? Give me the REVU link
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya wait.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/schedio there are also two more errors, i removed them, just waiting for a way to write a watch file. :)
<Quintasan> my Mother just recorded a short thing from BBC, some lady had 1st edition of Hobbit by J.R.R Tolkien and she "lost" it for almost 50 years
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ??
<Quintasan> c2tarun: look, about the watch file
<Quintasan> c2tarun: even lintian marks it as Severity: wishlist
<Quintasan> c2tarun: please reupload the fixed version to REVU
<Quintasan> c2tarun: so I can check this
<c2tarun> Quintasan: shall i upload the fixed version right now? and where to look about the watch file?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: What do you want to know about watch file?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: i'll upload the package without watch file, Can this be approved?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: YES, the watch file is OPTIONAL (means it is not necessary) but recommended
<Quintasan> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianwatch
<Quintasan> and http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-dother.en.html#s-watch
<Quintasan> read it
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Most things are explained in http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<Quintasan> Trust me, I would have saved much more time if I actually read it when I started :/
<c2tarun> saved time by reading  :(
<Quintasan> Possible. :D
<Quintasan> c2tarun: ping me when you have uploaded
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok i'll read it :) i did it actually :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Then read the watch file part, it says it is optional :)
<c2tarun> Quintasan: sure till then can u please look at my upload?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Did you fix the Maintainer field?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: yup
<c2tarun> Quintasan: but i dont know how to look at my upload? :( very sorry, can u please give me the link
<Quintasan> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/schedio
<Quintasan> here is your upload
<Quintasan> c2tarun: in debian/control: Section field is wrong, should be "utils" instead of "utilities"
<c2tarun> Quintasan: still I am getting that maintainer error, why ?
<Quintasan> Priority: optional has a space at the end.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: space :/ this is also an error :( u guys are really expert :(
<Quintasan> Those are just minor problems,  I could fix it myself but I'm telling you so you avoid that next time
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, i'll fix it :). any more suggestions?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: NO, i'll fix it so that i may remember it next time :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Section is wrong as I said earlier
<Quintasan> c2tarun: and the Maintainer, set it to: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Quintasan> and put your name under XBSC-Original-Maintainer
<c2tarun> Quintasan: but motu developers should include motu members, and I am not a motu
<Quintasan> c2tarun: You are not, but MOTU members maintain the packages in there
<Quintasan> c2tarun: So until you become a one I will just review your package and upload them
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I might want to rephrase that since it makes me look like I take the credit for your work
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok so 1. Section is wrong, 2. Maintainer section and 3. The space after optional?
<Quintasan> yus
<Quintasan> Section should be "utils"
<Quintasan> You made it a bit longer :P
<c2tarun> thanks i'll fix it and upload it soon :)
<ScottK> Quintasan: We don't use Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> anymore.  Both Main and Universe should be Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Quintasan> Oh. Okay
<Quintasan> c2tarun: What ScottK said
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya got it.
<c2tarun> Quintasan: in maintainer as scott said and in XBSC-* my name?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: right?
<Quintasan> Yup
<c2tarun> Quintasan: i am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/562063/
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> c2tarun: dput -f revu <changes.file>
<c2tarun> Quintasan: you mean dput -f revu *.source.changes
<c2tarun> ?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: just add the -f to the command you used to upload
<Quintasan> c2tarun: it will force the upload
<Quintasan> c2tarun: there should be a *.revu.upload file on your PC in the same directory as well
<Riddell> hi agateau 
<c2tarun> Quintasan: its uploaded can u please check?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I don't have any such file? why so?
<agateau> Riddell: I have a new somewhat unstable release of libindicate-qt, waiting for packages
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya i have :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: If you remove it then dput will work without -f
<agateau> Riddell: it is unstable as in most unit-tests fail, but the problem comes from libindicate, and ted plans to address them
<agateau> Riddell: so for now I released in a separate series: https://launchpad.net/libindicate-qt/libindicate-0.5
<Riddell> agateau: but good enough for natty?
<agateau> Riddell: good enough for the current state of natty I would say
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I uploaded it again, can u please check it?
<Quintasan> checking
<Quintasan> c2tarun: urgh the license is not ther
<Quintasan> c2tarun: You should ask UPSTREAM to update their sources with the text of the license in a filed named COPYING
<c2tarun> Quintasan: sorry not getting what are you trying to say?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: can u please explain a bit.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: The debian/copyright says the stuff is licensed on GPL
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya so?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: but packaging policy requires the WHOLE license to be shipped WITH the source code
<c2tarun> Quintasan: hmm.. can't we add it by ourselves? why bother the one in upstream?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: That would require repacking the source and should be avoided unless REALLY necessary
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I'm sure if you email one of the authors (https://launchpad.net/~tnedel) they would include it
<ScottK> Tm_T: Get a chance to take the powerpc ISO for a spin?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya but in asking the upstream a whole day will be wasted when the work can be complete in few hours.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Hmm, he did not provide an email
<c2tarun> Quintasan: don't know, i contacted them once from their launchpad page.
<Tm_T> ScottK: nope, have to wait that the ibook is free from my wife's use (:
<ScottK> OK
<Quintasan> c2tarun: It's policy, I know it is sometimes boring but you have try to contact them. This will just save some time in future
<c2tarun> Quintasan: but i don't understand one thing, since I created the debian folder I am responsible for putting the complete license in there. am i right?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: How did you contact them? I can't find any email
<c2tarun> Quintasan: click on contact this user :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: nope, the SOURCE TARBALL itself has to contain the COPYING file with the license inside
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok, then i didn't did anychanges into tarball, all i did with the debian folder. So we should contact them :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Just wait for him to reply, I'm sure the will include it
<c2tarun> Quintasan: you mailed them?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I did not, I thought you said you emailed him
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ok i'll :)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Watch file is wrong
<Quintasan> I think it doesn't work
<tazz> c2tarun, shadeslayer where does pbuilder put the tar file after you run the command  "sudo pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd"
<tazz> got it nevermind :p
<shadeslayer> tazz: the path that you've specified in pbuilderrc
<shadeslayer> :P
<c2tarun> tazz: check in var/cache/pbuilder
<yofel> tazz: at $BASETGZ, /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz by default
<tazz> shadeslayer, i dont have one. Will have to research and optimize.
<tazz> /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> tazz: http://paste.kde.org/4068
<shadeslayer> make changes accordingly
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I created it in experimentation and forgot to remove :( very sorry
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I think it would be fine if the /v(.+)/ was fixed
<Quintasan> it expands to something strange
<c2tarun> Quintasan: i wrote that according to https://launchpad.net/schedio/trunk/v<version number>/+download/schedio_<version number>.tar.gz
<c2tarun> Quintasan: check on the link https://launchpad.net/schedio/trunk
<Quintasan> c2tarun: just skip the watch file altogether for now
<Quintasan> the bug says there is no sensible way to use it :/
<Quintasan> afiestas: kamoso uploaded
<Quintasan> afiestas: if you can, please check if I haven't missed something
<afiestas> Quintasan: F*** yeah! :p we need a looot of testing  :p
<afiestas> I have still 1.0.5 in my apt
<afiestas> where can I see it?
<Quintasan> afiestas: natty?
<afiestas> yes
<Quintasan> afiestas: update the repos
<c2tarun> Quintasan: don't know how but an unwnated .copyright.swp file suddenly came into my debian folder? why so?
<Quintasan> some vim magic
<Quintasan> c2tarun: just remove it
<Quintasan> afiestas: HERP DERP crashes when using settings
<Quintasan> I must have missed something
<Riddell> Quintasan: kamoso still depends on vlc
<Quintasan> Riddell: it shouldn't?
<Quintasan> afiestas: http://paste.kde.org/4071
<Quintasan> afiestas: anything I have missed?
<Riddell> Quintasan: I can't see why it should, it uses qtgstreamer now
<Riddell> afiestas: kamoso shouldn't depend on vlc right?
<Riddell> afiestas: it works!
<Quintasan> afiestas: so, I'm removing vlc stuff from deps, blame me since I forgot to do it
<Riddell> but it doesn't fit on my netbook screen
<Quintasan> Riddell: can you enter Settings?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes (also don't fit on screen by default)
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> not sure why but it crashes here
<Quintasan> Riddell: amd64?
<Riddell> no
<Quintasan> hmm, something is clearly wrong here
<Quintasan> afiestas: are you running an amd64 box?
<afiestas> aaha, updated
<afiestas> 1seg
<afiestas> Quintasan: yes I'm let me install and test it
<afiestas> mmm 
<afiestas> apt-get install kamoso
<afiestas>  konqueror konqueror-nsplugins <-- why these are going to be installed'
<afiestas> ?
<Quintasan> something has to be pulling em
<Riddell> kipi-plugins recommends it
<Riddell> that should be fixed
<afiestas> vls is not needed anymore just to confirm it
<Quintasan> afiestas: and IIRC you said kipi-plugins would be a good Recommend :)
<afiestas> yes yes, kipi-plugins are, but konqueror/konqueror-nsplugin aren't
<afiestas> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/multimedia/kamoso <-- this is the website now
<afiestas> (kde-apps won' tbe updated, at least not by us)
<Quintasan> Riddell: do we want to change kipi-plugins or not?
<Riddell> yes
<Quintasan> Getting to it
<Quintasan> afiestas: well if you are running an amd64 please try entering Settings
<Quintasan> Ooops
<Quintasan> :O
<afiestas> got a kernel panic :/
<afiestas> the package seems to work
<Quintasan> from Kamoso? :O
<afiestas> what I dont' see in the desc file is any runtime dependency
<Quintasan> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base and gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
<Quintasan> anything else?
<Quintasan> afiestas: AMD64?
<afiestas> nope, should work 
<afiestas> yes AMD64
<afiestas> Linux MiNiBaD 2.6.38-1-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 28 15:26:43 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Quintasan> and entering Settings works for you?
<Quintasan> afiestas: ^
<afiestas> yes
<afiestas> can you send me the backtrace?
<afiestas> Kamoso 2.0 has been tested only in 7 environments, so we need a loot of testing to be able to work everywhere
<Quintasan> afiestas: drkonqi says backtrace not useful though I have debugging stuff installed
<Quintasan> let me update my box
<Riddell> afiestas: where do I report bugs? b.k.o?
<Quintasan> afiestas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562091
<Quintasan> afiestas: It is probably not useful
<Quintasan> Dunno which debug libs I need
<afiestas> Quintasan: terminal output will be usefull too
<afiestas> Riddell: yes
<afiestas> Quintasan: that bt is weird, can you rm -rf .kde/share/config/kamoso* ?
<Quintasan> afiestas: still same thing
<afiestas> Quintasan:  terminal output?
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562095
<Quintasan> nothing much
<afiestas> kdebugdialog <-- enable Kamoso output
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/562096/
<Quintasan> afiestas: I can't say I found kamoso stuff in kdebugdialog :(
<Quintasan> oh wait
<afiestas> Riddell: any recommended size?
<Riddell> afiestas: well I think the limiting factor is the size of the webcam image, and it should scale to whatever size is needed
<afiestas> mm, agreed
<afiestas> I will try to get that fixed for the next release
<Riddell> most good of you :)
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> afiestas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562098
<Quintasan> I can't get anything more
<Quintasan> kdebugdialog has EVERYTHING selected T_T
<afiestas> there is not even a single line from webcamwidget, which is really odd
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> wait wait wait
<Quintasan> maybe it is because I didn't plug in my webcam?
<Quintasan> :O
<afiestas> http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=56825 <-- this is more like it 
<afiestas> oh, we should handle that anyway
<afiestas> but now I can see why it may crash
<Quintasan> afiestas: not with a crash :P
<afiestas> the webcamwidget stuff is before the WhiteWidgetManager stuff
<afiestas> and your log doesn't have anything before WhiteWidgetManager :p
<Quintasan> oh yes
<Quintasan> I plugged that damn thing in
<Quintasan> and it works
<Quintasan> afiestas: poor handling of no camera :)
<afiestas> can you report a bug?
<afiestas> we did test that kamoso didn't crash withotu camera, we just did not the KCM :p
<Quintasan> how do I test the camera?
<Quintasan> I dunno if it even works :/
<afiestas> what do you mean?
<afiestas> kamoso is not showing anything?
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi c2tarun 
<tazz> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging has duplication. Grep for "grantlee"
<tazz> do i correct it ?
<Riddell> tazz: it's a wiki, edit :)
<tazz> ok cool.
<c2tarun> Riddell: i just compiled the bluedevil and .deb file wil be ready in few minutes. I will test it on my system, i just wanted to know if anything goes wrong from where can i get the older version?
<Riddell> c2tarun: you can just remove bluedevil then reinstall
<Riddell> sudo apt-get remove bluedevil; sudo apt-get install bluedevil
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok thanks :) i'll let you know as soon as i'll check it 
<kshadeslayer> It's Launchpad Bug tracker spam day!
<kshadeslayer> yayy
<c2tarun> Riddell: new version of bluedevil working fine as its previous version, I checked it by browsing my cellphone and with my bluetooth headset. I was able to access my cellphone from it and my headset was neither working with previous version nor with this one ;) so its fine 
<CIA-40> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110203182506-osbwnra30txdt1tg * src/daemon/apportevent/apportevent.cpp Run apport-checkreports with python, otherwise KProcess leaves zombies
<CIA-40> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110203182649-v5bwa6e41fwdl2wy * src/daemon/hookevent/hookgui.cpp Merge Aurelien Gateau's hook dialog layout improvements.
<CIA-40> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20110203182928-iv3amrmrdbz070c7 * debian/changelog Add a debian/changelog entry
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<kshadeslayer> night all :)
<kshadeslayer> tazz: whatcha doing? :D
<kshadeslayer> also
<kshadeslayer> tazz: i claim you for Project Neon
<tazz> kshadeslayer, planning to edit the wiki
<tazz> kshadeslayer, my first todo thing would be to build amarok.
<tazz> so that i can atleast rebuild my library.
<kshadeslayer> tazz: right .. gather some packaging skillz then i teach you how to package forneon :D
<kshadeslayer> *for neon
<tazz> that was the reason i landed here XD
<kshadeslayer> :D
<kshadeslayer> hmm
<kshadeslayer> Quintasan: yofel we need a motto/tag line for neon
<kshadeslayer> better than our current one
<tazz> how about "We will.... We will... Break you!"
<kshadeslayer> hehehe .. 
<tazz> sing it fi5ve style
<yofel> tazz: we thought about that already, not broken enough
<tazz> XD
<yofel> the slogan I mean
<tazz> oh ok then... to beta and beyond!
<kshadeslayer> tazz: we work too hard ... sadly it works somewhat
<kshadeslayer> we won't ever move past alpha :P
<Riddell> c2tarun: great
<Riddell> c2tarun: now you need to file a bug at launchpad.net/maverick-backports
<Riddell> requesting the backport and including the build log
<tazz> ok, kshadeslayer i'll contact you after i have this dbuild stuff down
<c2tarun> Riddell: do u want to check the build log once?
<kshadeslayer> dbuild? O_O
<c2tarun> kshadeslayer: hey Riddell seems to be busy now, can you please tell me which build log file we have to upload when requesting for a backport?
 * yofel wonders if tazz meant debuild
<kshadeslayer> c2tarun: what did you run?
<c2tarun> pbuilder-dist maverick build *.changes
<kshadeslayer> alright
<kshadeslayer> c2tarun: so in the dir which has your orig.tar.gz you'll have a file named foo.log
<kshadeslayer> where foo can be anything
<c2tarun> nope but in pbuilder's result folder I have a log file "last_operation.log"
<kshadeslayer> ill bbiab
<c2tarun> kshadeslayer: ^^
<yofel> that'll probably be it
<yofel> we have a different pbuilder setup from you so it's named differently
<c2tarun> yofel: can you check it once please?
<yofel> check what?
<c2tarun> yofel: that build log file which i have to upload with the bug report.
<yofel> c2tarun: the build log of the maverick package build
<c2tarun> yofel: yup
<yofel> so?
<c2tarun> yofel: please wait a sec
<yofel> c2tarun: if you mean check what filename it is, I don't know since I don't use pbuilder-dist
<c2tarun> yofel: ok no prob :) just check this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/maverick-backports/+bug/712678 and pleas tell me what to do now?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 712678 in maverick-backports "Request for backport of newer version of bluedevil" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> c2tarun: the full read here is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages, I'll look over it
<yofel> the log looks right
<c2tarun> yofel: thanks :)
<c2tarun> yofel: who can add the package to backport?
<yofel> someone on the backports team
<yofel> ScottK: ^
<c2tarun> yofel: I got to go, its 1AM here and I need some sleep, will you leat any member of the backports team know when they come in?
<yofel> c2tarun: Scott is a member ;)
<c2tarun> yofel: but he seems to be busy :(
<yofel> well, you would have to go to some #ubuntu-* channel to look for the other ones
<c2tarun> yofel: hmm... that seems to be a long task, I am feeling sleepy :( i'll look for them tomorrow. Thanks :)
<c2tarun> bye everyone :)
<yofel> sure, gn
<tazz> see ya
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you and c2tarun get bangarang sorted yet?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think not yet
 * apachelogger needs it for fosdem :S
<Quintasan> I told him to give me a debdiff and diff -Nru between debians but he disappeared off to bed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: in how many days it starts?
<apachelogger> saturday
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I will do this tomorrow
 * apachelogger unsubscribes from kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> Quintasan: cheers
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe qt-language-selector should be a kcm?
<apachelogger> System Language
<afiestas> Quintasan: finally was it working for you?
<Quintasan> afiestas: kamoso works
<Quintasan> but my cam seems to be broken
<afiestas> can you eexecute
<afiestas> "gst-launch camerabin" ?
<afiestas> just to be sure that is not Kamoso fault :p
<sheytan> Quintasan: ping
<JontheEchidna> missing a dependency? http://paste.ubuntu.com/562205/
<JontheEchidna> (for kamoso)
<apachelogger> did anyone see my passport?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you must read the mail from afiestas :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I would assume Quintasan's package would have all dependencies :P
<apachelogger> or your gst registry is the broken or out of date or both *oh my*
<JontheEchidna> unles its....
<JontheEchidna> FAULTY SOFTWARE
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> ack
<JontheEchidna> looks like it needs gstreamer0.10-x
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: ^
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/bIlet.png
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> kamoso causes a state of happyness as one can observe
<JontheEchidna> my ride home is here
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: o/
<JontheEchidna> \o
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<apachelogger> also kamoso does not work on the maverick because the qtgst does not compile ont he maverick
<apachelogger> suffice to say that causes a state of sadness on my part
<afiestas> apachelogger: :/ why doesn't compile?
<apachelogger> too old gst
<apachelogger> IIRC
<apachelogger> then again the reqired one needs to be incredibly new and has the bugz with the phonon
<afiestas> in Natty I'm using the Gst Phonon backend and it works well
<apachelogger> well, someone had an odd crash with it
<apachelogger> actually an assert that behaves critical in ubuntu for whatever reason
 * apachelogger does not see how that assert would fail anyway, but oh my
<apachelogger> leave it to glib to pull weird stuff :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose, Riddell, seaLne: when are you arriving in the city of rue-de-$deadKing btw?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: 13 something i think
<Nightrose> then desktop summit meeting
<apachelogger> always them secret meetings I am not invited to :(
 * apachelogger is arriving somewhat 14ish
<Nightrose> *ug*
<Nightrose> *hug even
 * apachelogger reugs Nightrose ^^
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0&feature=player_embedded
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I want such a costume
<apachelogger> !!!!!!!
<apachelogger> pretty pretty plz
<Nightrose> no!
<apachelogger> meh!
<apachelogger> but I want one!!!!!!!!!
 * Nightrose is afraid of what you'd do then
<Nightrose> aaaaaanyways
<Nightrose> i have to pack my back
<Nightrose> *bag
 * apachelogger just read "pet my back"
<apachelogger> I was confused there for a second or two
<Nightrose> that too :P
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> ulysses: do you haz darts invaders costums in the land of gulyas?
<apachelogger> I need one for UDS
<apachelogger> and FDS, come to think of it
<ulysses> I don't wear such things
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> but I do
<apachelogger> hence the question
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I do not - yet
<apachelogger> which is the problem really
<ulysses> found one: http://www.csillagjelmez.hu/index.php?option=com_g2bridge&view=gallery&Itemid=59&g2_itemId=2754
<ulysses> another one: http://www.margaretajelmez.hu/index.php?aa=egyedi_jelmez2 (15. row)
<apachelogger> nah, too cheap
<apachelogger> I need the real deal
<apachelogger> ultimately the original costume
 * apachelogger wonders if he can sue someone for launchpad spam and silly changes
<JontheEchidna> Now that LP can finally read bugzilla importance I've gotten 2 years worth of upstream bug watch notifications
<apachelogger> all being medium I presume?
<apachelogger> everything is medium these days
 * yofel is increadibly happy that he sorts kubuntu-bugs mails into a different folder by filtering...
<apachelogger> that still does not save you from actually useful mails getting lost in the pile of shit launchpad produces
<yofel> true
<Riddell> apachelogger: we've been talking about making language-selector a kcm for years
<Riddell> apachelogger: I get in at half five
<apachelogger> Riddell: also we have been talking about making it proper for years ;)
<apachelogger> we should make a lib
<apachelogger> and then just stack a gui ontop of it
<apachelogger> using a statemachine
<apachelogger> then we also can use QML at some point ;)
<ScottK> Tm_T: Any test results?
<jr_> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/natty-alpha-2
<apachelogger> we needz to work on our newsing
<Riddell> it's only an alpha, shouldn't be too high key.  the release page is good though
<apachelogger> Riddell: yep, but basically every news looks like that, except for release news
 * apachelogger wonders whether we should publish it there to begin with
<apachelogger> but I am tired and not thinking straight
<highvoltage> is that a double entendre?
<apachelogger> highvoltage: a what?
<highvoltage> never mind
 * highvoltage heads home :) (alpha days are way too long)
 * apachelogger needs a nvm function
<ScottK> highvoltage: Apparently he is tired.
<highvoltage> lol
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: btw, I took care of the kamoso dep problem
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-04
<c2tarun> need help with application texlive. I want to check whether it is in repository or not? please check bug 712521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712521 in texlive-base (Ubuntu) "[Needs packaging] TeXLive 2010" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712521
<dantti> to build i386 packages do I need a chroot? if so is it better to use something like virtual box?
<persia> chroots are typically fine to build stuff.
<ryanakca> Quintasan: see git://git.debian.org/pkg-kde/kde-extras/bangarang.git
<ryanakca> Quintasan: It was quicker for me just to redo it than to rebase/merge the two very much diverged branches.
<dantti> in the build-depends I have added qt4-qmake but findQ4.cmake fails to find it in my pbuilder chroot, what could be wrong?
<dantti> it even downloaded qt4-qmake...
<Tm_T> ScottK: testing atm
<Tm_T> ScottK: all seems to work, wlan not tested, but broadband tested instead
<Tm_T> ScottK: and as usual, installer not tested other than "it runs"
<CIA-40> [docmessages] yurchor * 1218741 * trunk/l10n-kde4/uk/ (14 files in 9 dirs) SVN_SILENT Ukrainian translation update
<CIA-40> [docmessages] zepires * 1218763 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt/ (12 files in 8 dirs) Finished HEAD for now
<CIA-40> [messages] pelcak * 1218765 * trunk/l10n-kde4/cs/messages/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Update from Summit
<GHH> Which is basic KDE Package For Ubuntu (GNOME)?
<c2tarun> hi
<droidslayer> c2tarun: hi :)
<c2tarun> hi droidslayer :)
<droidslayer> Riddell: booked your tickets yet? :P ... 
<droidslayer> c2tarun: ssup?
<c2tarun> droidslayer: you booked your tickets?
<droidslayer> Yep
<droidslayer> Just got a mail from indigo
<c2tarun> droidslayer: grt :)
<droidslayer> :)
<yofel> droidslayer: look at bug 681582 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 681582 in bzr-builder "fails to build with "bzr: out of memory"" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681582
<droidslayer> Yayyyy
<droidslayer> Now all we need is jelmer to release it into LP
<yofel> droidslayer: he did that a few hours ago :P
<droidslayer> Ahhh
<droidslayer> Kewl
<yofel> and works :D
<droidslayer> Thats the best part
<droidslayer> :)
<droidslayer> I'll start on something in 90 mins
<ScottK> Tm_T: Thanks.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Released the image based on your testing.  Thanks again.
<dantti> does anyone has a good link to how do I create simple upstart scripts? my googling is not being helpfull (at least I can't start my job yet :P )
<yofel> dantti: there are enough examples in /etc/init/ - and there's http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dantti> yofel: yep, I didn't know that there were stored at /etc/init/ :P , now I'm strugling on how to make cmake install it :P
<persia> dantti, If you're packaging an app, use dh_installinit
<dantti> persia: I'm going to but shouldn't I first install it in the right location with cmake?
<persia> If you do that, you have to pass --onlyscripts to dh_installinit, which may complicate your packaging.
<kshadeslayer> so i'll need someone to sponsor a upload of kdegames to natty soonish
<ghostcube> hi folks i just noticed there is still no ubuntu-one kde interface
<ghostcube> is this planned? cause in this bug report it doesnt seem so
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/375145
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 375145 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<kshadeslayer> well ....
<kshadeslayer> i'll let apachelogger answer that one
<kshadeslayer> ghostcube: basically u1 api keeps getting broken and there is no way we can keep up with that 
<ghostcube> ah ok :) cause in the ubuntu mailing list there has been a question about ubuntu-one in kde and thats not working somehow
<ghostcube> kshadeslayer: thx for the answer so far :)
<debfx> gnaa, will the lp bug watch spam ever stop?!
<shadeslayer> debfx: just unsubscribe from kubuntu-bugs
<shadeslayer> i'll subscribe back in 4-5 days when everything returns to normal
<debfx> shadeslayer: I'm not subscribed to that list, just individual bug reports
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> i'm not subscribed to many individual bug reports ;)
<debfx> lucky you ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: master ... i've read the Ubuntu Design guidelines ... ;)
<ghostcube> shadeslayer: nah not master :) old man  lulz
<ghostcube> *hide and run*
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: he claims he is 19
<ghostcube> born in 19xx
<ghostcube> :D
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> so can someone sponsor a upload of kdegames from  https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra when it lands there
<debfx> I need some sponsoring too :)
<debfx> hm maybe I should apply for kubuntu-dev ...
<yofel> ah, you did the kajongg stuff
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh do we close bugs with this package?
<shadeslayer> doesn't look like it
<c2tarun> hi
<tazz> hi
<c2tarun> tazz: do you know any tutorial that explains how to look at the diff file?
<c2tarun> tazz: I mean diff output
<tazz> c2tarun, http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/introduction-using-diff-and-patch-tutorial
<c2tarun> tazz: thanks a lot :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: hi, I backported bluedevil to maverick yesterday. take a look at bug 712678
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712678 in maverick-backports "Request for backport of newer version of bluedevil" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712678
<c2tarun> Riddell: I mean not backported :P requested :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: nope, I never filed one on lp
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: i fixed it for you ... go test :P
<yofel> jussi wanted it, I just debugged it until I got stuck at cmake and had the kde folks fix it
<shadeslayer> ah
<c2tarun> can anyone please explain me this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562650/
<shadeslayer> jussi: its fixed ... just needs to be uploaded to natty ;)
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: Hunk #1 FAILED at 21.
<shadeslayer> fix the patch
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: how to fix the patch? can you please explain a bit.
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: so patches are based ontop of existing code 
<shadeslayer> if the base code changes, your patch needs to be updated
<c2tarun> we need to update the patch? not apply the patch>
<c2tarun> the patch? *
<yofel> well, your patch fails to apply
<yofel> since the code has changed
<yofel> so you either need to update or remove it depending on the upstream changes
<yofel> spcifically debian/patches/02-string_h.patch
<c2tarun> yofel: i removed it first, I thought it is already applied in upstream. but see the comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bibshelf/+bug/713023
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 713023 in bibshelf (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<yofel> c2tarun: maybe you dropped the wrong patch?
<yofel> from the name of the failed one there seems to be more than one  patch
<c2tarun> yofel: I usually dont get that how the patches work? Any suggestions where can i read about them?
<yofel> patches are changes to the source
<c2tarun> yofel: who create patches?
<yofel> so if you find a bug in the upstream code, and need to fix it immediately you would add a patch to the package
<yofel> depends
<yofel> you can use a patch from upstream, or you can create your own one
<yofel> depending on the situation
<yofel> upstream patches would usually come from the version control system where upstream has fixed a bug, and you take the diff from that fix
<c2tarun> yofel: why upstream introduce patches? can't they change the source code directly?
<yofel> upstream doesn't usually introduce patches, they sometimes do if a fix has to be shipped immediately,  but they can't release a new upstream version, or that would take too much time
<yofel> usually you would look at the upstream fix, and then create a patch yourself
<yofel> another case for patches are when the upstream code doesn't work on your system without changes (for whatever reason)
<yofel> or when you want to include a modification in the upstream program that upstream  isn't interested in
<c2tarun> yofel: so what is meaning of a patch fails?
<yofel> when you create a patch, the diff contains part of the code so when the patch is applied, the program knows *where* to apply those changes
<shadeslayer> and if the file where the patch has to be applied changes
<shadeslayer> kaboom ... ;)
<yofel> if the code changes, those parts of the code that the patch remembers aren't there anymore, so the progam doesn't know what to do -> FAIL
<yofel> c2tarun: as for your case...
<yofel> c2tarun: new debian packages automatically apply patches when you unpack them, so if you want to see if a fix was included upstream, you need to look at the plain upstream source
<yofel> so it seems that you somehow packaged it, the patch got applied, you checked if the fix was applied upstream after that and decided to drop the patch
<yofel> so the patch still appeared in the packaging diff.gz
<yofel> (that's what Chris tries to tell you on the bug)
<c2tarun> yofel: how can i check whether a patch is applied to upstream?
<c2tarun> yofel: and you said patches get automaticall applied while unpacking, if so then they should give error while unpacking only?
<yofel> check what the patch does, and see if the upstream code already contains those changes
<yofel> no, the unpacking process went fine, it seems you copied the debian/ folder in such a situation or something similiar and then tried to build that
<c2tarun> yofel: ya i copied it. 
<yofel> and dpkg source format 3 will then create a debian/patches/debian-changes-1.6.0-0ubuntu1
<yofel> you shouldn't have such a file unless you edited the source manually without patches
<yofel> (necessary sometimes, but rarely)
<c2tarun> yofel: can you please explain again how can i check whether a patch is applied or not?
<c2tarun> yofel: ping
<yofel> easy way? unpack the upstream source and try to apply the patch. If it fails like it did now you'll know you need to update
<yofel> c2tarun: and please give me some time to type...
<shadeslayer> yofel: hehe ... jelmer is on #launchpad right now
<shadeslayer> good time to thank him :P
<c2tarun> yofel: sure :) sorry i poked
<c2tarun> yofel: is there anyother way to apply the patch without running debuild
<yofel> c2tarun: ... update the patch, or remove it, for latter you'll have to read the files and check if the changes are the same
<yofel> c2tarun: sure, 'patch -p<level> < patchfile', read the manpage on what level means
<shadeslayer> usually the level is 1 
<yofel> c2tarun: also, since your package uses source format 3.0 (quilt) - you should read http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0 at least once, it has some links on how to use quilt too
<yofel> (quilt is a patch management system)
<c2tarun> yofel: sure
<yofel> takes a bit getting used to, but it's much easier to manage than what we had before..
<dantti> I asked this mornig but I guess ppl were sleeping :P , when I run debuild-pbuilder to build a package the compilations fails saying qt qmake was  not found (tho I use cmake and qmake is installed), any tips?
<yofel> dantti: got the actual error?
<dantti> yofel: CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindQt4.cmake:1148 (MESSAGE):  Qt qmake not found!  
<dantti> isn't that?
<shadeslayer> so i finally found out why apachelogger wants unicorns
<shadeslayer> http://mingle2.com/dating/unicorn
<yofel> lol
<yofel> dantti: odd, should be fine as long as you have qmake-qt4...
<dantti> yofel: very...
<dantti> yofel: tbh I have just tried running cmake on the regular user and still the same issue, maybe kde4.6 related? lol :P
<yofel> dantti: what are you trying to build?
<yofel> (since this is FindQt4, do you have libqt4-dev installed?)
<dantti> yes I do, actually I can build my qt4-app on my old build dir...
<yofel> odd
<c2tarun> Is it ok if I apply each patch to newer version one by one and then remove them all. and then pack?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: uh ... what?
<shadeslayer> you need to check which patch is failing and fix that particular patch
<c2tarun> how can I fix a patch, I don't know anything about the source code? :(
<yofel> c2tarun: if you apply all patches before packaging it would defy the point of them being there...
<c2tarun> Is there any way to check whether a patch is failing or not? without applying them?
<yofel> I only know testapply and read the source, shadeslayer?
<shadeslayer> same thing
<shadeslayer> quilt too
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: apply the patches using quilt, and check which one fails
<shadeslayer> then go through the patch and then the source code and see what has changed
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: why should I see what has changed? I mean what is use of it? :(
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: like yofel said, if there was a critical fix that came out after upstream released the source code, we incorporate it in our packages via a patch system
<yofel> well, someone had a reason to add the patch, so before you remove the patch you need to see if that reason still exists
<shadeslayer> these patches need to be refreshed/dropped when packaging a new release etc
<yofel> if in doubt, talk to the person that added the patch and have them look
<shadeslayer> for that you need to look at the changelog ;)
<c2tarun> That is what I am not able to understand :( If a patch applies properly than it is correct because I borrowed that patch from the previous version, if current version contains the old bug fixed by that particular patch we should apply the patch or leave it there. If patch fails then there is no point of using that patch as upstream may have changed the source code and fixed the bug. So in either cases we don't need to look at the source code :(
<yofel> c2tarun: and what if they changed the source for a different reason and didn't fix the bug the patch is there for?
<shadeslayer> exactly
<yofel> so the patch is still needed but doesn't apply anymore and needs to be updated
<shadeslayer> ( that's usually not the case tho ;) )
<yofel> yeah, but does happen
<yofel> anyway...
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> what happend in your case was a packaging mistake it seems
<yofel> can you start from scratch and see if it still fails?
<shadeslayer> yofel: take qtwebkit for example ... there are patches there which qtwebkit can't/won't apply upstream
<yofel> yep
<c2tarun> so first we check whether a patch is applying or not. If it fails then we have to fix that patch :( hmm....
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: if it fails, check if the patch is needed or not
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: that seems to be a daunting task :(
<shadeslayer> and then if isn't, remove it, if it is, update it
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you'll get used to it ;)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: one more prob. :( I am not able to understand the format of patch file. Can u help me with that ?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: syre
<shadeslayer> *sure
<shadeslayer> one sec
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok.
<c2tarun> :)
<yofel> usually it's the output created by 'diff' 'diff -ruN' usually
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: a patch is basically a difference between 2 files, the old one and new one
<shadeslayer> yofel: -ruNad
<yofel> or you use quilt, then quilt will take care of creating the file containg your differences
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/562682/ look at this patch file
<yofel> ah
<yofel> didn't know ad ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: me neither ... apachelogger told me :P
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> that is one awesome looking patch i must say
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: :/ suppose if this patch fails, can u explain please where to look?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: SigC namespace has been deprecated since libsigc++ 2.0.
<shadeslayer> read line 2 ;)
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: do you merging ktorrent?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: haven't looked at it yet ... im trying to fix some rekonq ssl errors
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: got to go, roomies b'day. i'll be right back.
<shadeslayer> cya :)
<shadeslayer> i'm here all night :P
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: I'm interested in merge ktorrent.
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: feel free to take up
<ari-tczew> ok
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: u there?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> ssup
<c2tarun> enjoyed the cake :) anyway you looked at that patch file?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: read line 2
<shadeslayer> the SigC namespace was deprecated
<shadeslayer> so basically SigC was renamed to sigc
<c2tarun> ok. then
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: actually I want to know that suppose this patch fails what to do then?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: right ... then you look at the sources
<shadeslayer> open src/DialogBook.h
<c2tarun> sources as like DialogBook.h?
<shadeslayer> right now i'm wondering why they have function declaration in their header files o_O
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: go to the extracted folder, and cd to src/DialogBook.h
<shadeslayer> and then search for that particular line
<c2tarun> ok wait
<c2tarun> Ya i opened it
<c2tarun> + means lines added and - means removed? right?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: keep highlighting me ... i tend to loose track of stuff :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/~shadeslayer/4141/ << O_O
<shadeslayer> need to fix the flipping style issues
<Guest79423> shadeslayer: sorry i got disconnected. you there?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: yep
<c2tarun> so + means lines added and - means lines removed?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff
<shadeslayer> read that 
<shadeslayer> shouldn't take alot of time
<c2tarun> sure :)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: I got to go :( very sorry. I'll read your document. Can you please tell me any book on Qt programming?
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: ever programmed in C++?
<shadeslayer> http://qt.nokia.com/developer/books/ >>
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: yup, C,C++ and JAVA but in all to basic level. I mean no networking or anything like that
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: and i'm not talking about Turbo C++ :P
<shadeslayer> ok .. shouldn't be much of a issue, im learning stuff myself ... so i'd say read tutorials from http://doc.qt.nokia.com/
<Daskreech> jjesse: hi
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ya sure. I haven't used windows since last six months :)
<shadeslayer> alright :D
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: you'll  be fine :)
<shadeslayer> read up on widgets and layouts
<shadeslayer> signal's and slots too
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: signals?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<c2tarun> hi Quintasan :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apachelogger doesn't have interwebz ... he is in Egypt
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> what?
<Quintasan> Why on earth is he in Egypt?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: jk
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> you're not on fb are you
<Quintasan> I do own a fb account but I rarely use it
<yofel> my wifi is seriously cursed
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lrn2socialize? :P
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I will check the bangarang and upload it, apachelogger
<yofel> hi Quintasan
<davmor2> yofel: only when you use it though right :)
<yofel> indeed
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lrn2togoingout instead of facebook :P
<c2tarun> Quintasan: what are you going to do on bangarang?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/04/plasma-desktopJk1818.jpg
<Quintasan> c2tarun: review the debian stuff that ryanakca commited and upload it to Ubuntu since we won't be getting it so fast in debian
<Quintasan> ryanakca: What was blocking it again, KDE 4.6?
<shadeslayer> OH
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: plz upload kdegames
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: fancy debs from https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<Quintasan> only when I'm done with bangarang
 * Quintasan introduced policy of not doing more than one package at once
<shadeslayer> also ... don't package after 12 AM ... you can only code after 12 AM
<shadeslayer> bug 710582
<shadeslayer> O_O
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710582 in webkit (Ubuntu Natty) "webkit crashes on amd64 architecture with SIGSEGV in WTF::OSAllocator::reserveAndCommit() was: webkit does not implement "assert" sanely" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<yofel> wtf calls a namespace wtf o.O
<shadeslayer> yofel: apple
<shadeslayer> and yeah .. KDE has this namespace called WTF :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas on how to test http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=261337
<ubottu> KDE bug 261337 in general "rekonq doesn't save accepted SSL certificate" [Normal,New]
<shadeslayer> like some very shody site that has a untrusted certificate etc
<yofel> hm, I did hit one a while ago, lemme find it
<shadeslayer> bwahaha .... i dont have krunner
<shadeslayer> notes.kde.org used to be untrusted 
<shadeslayer> then it was fixed
<yofel> you're supposed to praise kde, not break it...
<shadeslayer> yofel: known bug ... i reported it
<shadeslayer> stupid spell check plugin
<yofel> hahaha
<yofel> shadeslayer: this gives me an  untrusted warning https://www.wzdftpd.net/blog/index.php?post/2008/02/05/3-quilt-a-patch-management-system-how-to-survive-with-many-patches
<shadeslayer> *click*
<shadeslayer> yofel: rekonq?
<yofel> nope, ffx
<DarkwingDuck> wait, rekonq has the built in spell check?
<shadeslayer> hmm same on rekonq
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: you wish
<shadeslayer> it's coming
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: didn't you say that at UDS? :P:P
<shadeslayer> I know for a fact that the part that draws the squiggly lines is working
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: i also said it has to be done in webkit
<shadeslayer> but yep, it's being actively developed
<DarkwingDuck> shadeslayer: oh yeah... I pretty much pointed at apachelogger when you said that. hehehe
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so i need a kolab server for testing
<shadeslayer> now how do i get one of those :S
<maco> why does clicking that link result in the notifier thing in my panel starting to download it, instead of it just opening in firefox like *every other link*???
<Quintasan> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> or JontheEchidna
<shadeslayer> maco: doesn't it open a web browser? 
<maco> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> maco: 4.6?
<maco> shadeslayer: nah normal maverick
<shadeslayer> quite possibly that KDE 4.5 thinks that the link can be downloaded
<shadeslayer> maco: in krunner : keditfiletype text/html
<shadeslayer> Does it have anything in Application Preference order?
<shadeslayer> ( Also ... i can't remember which KDE version, there was this bug where it would download URL's to /tmp )
<maco> hrmph can i use a normal shell? krunner's not running
<shadeslayer> yep
<ryanakca> Quintasan: At least 4.5 to compile, but apachelogger said that it would be really crummy without 4.6
<CIA-40> [messages] schlander * 1218816 * trunk/l10n-kde4/da/ (16 files in 8 dirs) translation update
<maco> shadeslayer: it has firefox first
<maco> shadeslayer: but it also says *.htm and *.html .... while that page lacks a file extension
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> maco: the mimetype of that page is text/html
<shadeslayer> so it shouldn't matter
<maco> shadeslayer: maybe 4.5 only uses extensions not mimetype?
<shadeslayer> don't think so ... kio could be buggy
<ari-tczew> ryanakca: are you going to merge offlineimap from Debian?
<ryanakca> ari-tczew: I had completely forgotten about it. If you want to, feel free to nab it... I don't think I've touched it since maverick, I don't remember why I dropped it...
<neversfelde> Debian-specific changes are no longer stored in a single .diff.gz but in multiple patches in debian/patches/. It is compatible with quilt (hence its name) but does not require its usage as dpkg-source is able to do everything needed by itself. It applies patches at extraction time and update the patch series at build time. 
<neversfelde> I am not sure about this?
<neversfelde> when should those patches been removed in ubuntu?
<neversfelde> it's because of bug 706409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 706409 in kid3 (Ubuntu) "kid3 new upstream release 1.5 and move to universe" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706409
<shadeslayer> ok i'm sleeping
<shadeslayer> night all
<CIA-40> [docmessages] yurchor * 1218823 * trunk/l10n-kde4/uk/ (14 files in 8 dirs) SVN_SILENT Ukrainian translation update
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/13U8G.png KSpread is the most relevant result for "spreadsheet" :D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: still there?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/bangarang_2.0-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Care to review? I'm not sure if leaving the changelog this way would be alright
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I'd remove that unreleased bit since its not relevant
<JontheEchidna> !info bangarang natty
<ubottu> bangarang (source: bangarang): Multimedia player with a lightweight interface for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 319 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<JontheEchidna> I'm seeing a 2.0-0ubuntu1 in natty already.
<JontheEchidna> bug 712532
<Quintasan> what?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712532 in bangarang (Ubuntu) "Please update Bangarang to 2.0" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712532
<Quintasan> damn apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> I don't think he had anything to do with that (for once :P)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: He was pestering me to do it since he wanted it for FOSDEM or something like this
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> trollface.jpg
<Quintasan> FFFFF
<Quintasan> * Add the missing dependency on gstreamer0.10-x
<Quintasan> I knew I missed something :S
<JontheEchidna> you know
<JontheEchidna> somebody could make a rageface emoticon theme for KDE
<JontheEchidna> would be so boss
<Quintasan> adn trollface
<Quintasan> and*
<CIA-40> [messages] alvarenga * 1218845 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt_BR/messages/ (12 files in 8 dirs) [KDE-pt_BR]
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/vjZ6I.jpg
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: lol, good one
<Quintasan> and hooray for broken x stack
<Quintasan> I'm sooooo tired, I feel like sleeping all day tomorrow but we should kinda get Neon sorted
<ScottK> Riddell: This kubuntu_news fellow on twitter really ought to update his branding ....
<Quintasan> Okay, I'm going to bed, nothing good will come out of working in a half-asleep state
<Quintasan> Good night. :)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-05
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you sponsor bug 713422 for me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713422 in paramiko (Ubuntu) "Sync paramiko 1.7.6-5.1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713422
<c2tarun> hi
<c2tarun> In case if a patch fails rejects are saved in .cc.rej file. If the patch is already applied we should remove the patch. but what to do with .rej file? should we remove them too?
<maco> c2tarun: here's a hint:  when you're not sure if a patch will apply, use --dry-run to test it first. itll still claim to write to .rej but it wont actually do it, just give you warnings about what all failed.
<maco> c2tarun: but yes, remove the .rej after you're sure all conflicts have been resolved
<c2tarun> maco: 2/3 patches failed. I checked them, 2nd one is already implemented in the source files, but in case of third patch I don't know. Third patch claims on four files, 2 files missing and I think line numbers are wrong for the next two files.
<c2tarun> maco: there is also nothing mentioned about the missing files in changelog?
<maco> debian/changelog or upstream changelog?
<c2tarun> debian/changelog? what is upstream changelog?
<c2tarun> maco: I mean where is upstream changelog
<maco> the changelog from the original source
<jjesse> anyone have any luck installing alpha2?
<maco> its usually named CHANGELOG and not in the debian/ dir
<maco> but its also usually as simple as "added feature X" not as complex as a per-file listing
<c2tarun> nothing about those files in upstream changelog also, wait let me check in prev version
<c2tarun> maco: yup those files are there in previous version :( what to do now
<c2tarun> ?
<maco> either port the patch or drop it
<maco> actually first... determine whether its even needed anymore
<c2tarun> maco: how to do that? Actually with missing files what is the need of the patch? I think we should drop it
<maco> is this for natty?
<c2tarun> previous version is for lucid, I am packing it for natty.
<maco> ok and what software is this?
<maco> its not in maverick at all?
<c2tarun> bibshelf.
<maco> oh it is, its just a binary copy. i see
<c2tarun> maco: so what should I do?
<maco> c2tarun: where'd the patch come from?
<c2tarun> maco: don't know, how to check that?
<maco> you dont know where you got it/
<maco> *?
<maco> was it in the old version of the source package? or you grabbed it off a bug report? or what?
<jjesse> hrm ok alpha2 of natty doesn't install in virtualbox, runs fine in the live cd but not able to install
<c2tarun> sorry :) I downloaded from uscan.
<jjesse> after typing in password and hitting next the installer closes
<jjesse> same bug i had in alpha 1
<maco> jjesse: lovely
<jjesse> might be something in X?
<maco> c2tarun: thats how you got the new tarball then. but the patch you're trying to apply is from....where?
<maco> jjesse: alpha 2 has a new X stack
<c2tarun> I downloaded its source code, simply by 'apt-get source bibshelf'
<maco> c2tarun: what version are you running right now?
<maco> of kubuntu
<c2tarun> kubuntu10.10
<maco> ok so you pulled down the old source package
<c2tarun> maco: yup
<maco> uscan grabbed a new upstream source tarball
<c2tarun> maco: yup
<maco> now you've done.... what? copied debian/ from the old source package to the unpacked new source tree?
<c2tarun> yup :) exactly.
<c2tarun> maco: ping
<maco> im trying it right now
<c2tarun> maco: ok :)
<maco> c2tarun: ok so 01 applies. 02... did you check to see if that change is already in the source?
<c2tarun> 02 and 03 both failed.
<c2tarun> maco: 02 is already implemented in source code, but the problem is with 03
<maco> ok so do you know how to tell it not to use 02 anymore?
<c2tarun> maco: its in the source + it failed, so its of no use. (I guess)
<maco> yeah but...do you know how to tell *quilt* that?
<c2tarun> by removing the name from series file.
<nigelb> heh,  I'm having a flashback of maco teaching me quilt :P
<maco> c2tarun: right
<maco> nigelb: hiya :)
<c2tarun> maco: so what to do with 03*?
<maco> wow. upstream changelog is so... useful...
<maco> hahaha and they spelled debian wrong
<c2tarun> hehehe :)
<maco> wow ok so those changes seem...not linux related
<maco> like.... if aix...
<maco> if solaris...
<maco> yeah id drop that one too
<c2tarun> maco: so I am droping 02 and 03 both. for 02 i'll write that applied upstream. What should I write 03?
<c2tarun> maco: what should I write for 03?
<maco> c2tarun: doesnt apply
<c2tarun> maco: ok.
<maco> broken patches are fair game
<c2tarun> maco: can you please check my changelog entries? http://paste.ubuntu.com/562884/
<maco> c2tarun: that should do. are you communicating with the debian maintainer at all?
<c2tarun> maco: nope, I never thought its necessary? should I communicate?
<maco> yes
<c2tarun> maco: I mean only for this package i never thought its necessary, I am also working on schedio and I communicated with the upstream maintainer.
<maco> ah nevermind. i see it's not in debian
<maco> perhaps you should see about submitting it to debian as well
<c2tarun> maco: but I don't know how to submit it to debian, all i know is that i'll upload the file in the bug on LP
<maco> there are many ubuntu developers who can sponsor uploads to debian
<maco> http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/welcome
<maco> generally, the way things go is packages are uploaded to debian and then at the start of each ubuntu dev cycle they are automatically sync'd to the ubuntu archive. given debian's large & highly-technical userbase, we benefit from their additional testing while they quite like it when they get the software too instead of us hoarding it
<c2tarun> maco: hmm... ok i'll surely look for sponsorship in debian :) thanks a lot :)
<maco> i mean, at this point in the cycle you'd have to either quickly request a sync or upload to both anyway, but still...should get it into debian too!
<nigelb> It might be a good idea to ask for sponsorship in #debian-ubuntu on oftc
<nigelb> far less people there, but they'd all appreciate it
<nigelb> and lots of Ubuntu people there
<c2tarun> nigelb: I'll surely do that, right now i placed my file for reviewing on bug 713023 if this bug is declared fixed then I'll apply :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713023 in bibshelf (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713023
<c2tarun> most of the time when i look for needs-packaging or upgrade bugs they are in ubuntu. Is ubuntu and kubuntu have same repository?
<maco> yes
<maco> the only difference is the default set of packages installed
<c2tarun> maco: so contributing to ubuntu means contributing to kubuntu?
<nigelb> Yes.
<c2tarun> what is difference b/w pull-lp-source and apt-get source?
<maco> c2tarun: if anyone's made changes in bzr the former will get it while the latter just grabs the source package
<c2tarun> maco: I was working on this list http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html   is it necessary to file a upgradation bug everytime I pick one?
<maco> uhh i dont know
<maco> i can upload to the archive, so i just would....
<maco> i guess since you need to request sponsorship for it, yes
<c2tarun> maco: can you please look at bug 713023 I posted the file as an attachement to the bug? do i still have to look for the sponsorship?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713023 in bibshelf (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713023
<maco> well you cant upload to the archive yourself, so of course you need sponsorship
<maco> youve tested that your new package builds in pbuilder right?
<c2tarun> maco: hmm.... so how to apply for it?
<maco> and did you test that it installs and runs on 11.04?
<maco> you subscribe the ubuntu-sponsors team to the bug to get them to look at it
<maco> i dont have an 11.04 system to test on, so i wouldnt feel comfortable sponsoring it without first doing that
<c2tarun> how can i test it on 11.04 I have natty pbuilder with me.
<c2tarun> maco: ^
<maco> by setting up a natty vm
<c2tarun> maco: Can't we build the .deb file in natty environment and check in on maverick only?
<maco> i guess, if it runs on maverick...
<maco> there's no guarantee that a deb built for natty will either install or run on maverick though
<c2tarun> maco: ok where can i guess iso of natty?
<maco> cdrelease.ubuntu.com
<maco> erm
<maco> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<maco> or releases.ubuntu.com
<maco> alpha 2 just came out
<c2tarun> maco: where can i get the latest one, that alpha2?
<maco> both should have it i think
<c2tarun> maco: ok got it, thanks :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: do we haz a bangarang maverick ppa build stuff thing?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you want it for maverickz too?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> no way in hell am I going to do a talk running broken natty and broken natty x11 and broken stuff
 * apachelogger has quite the hangover
<Quintasan> you broke the X yourself, noone told u to upgrade broken stack :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: can i go to our backports ppa?
<Quintasan> it*
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, whereever 4.6 is
<apachelogger> as it will be the suck with 4.5 anyway
<Quintasan> apachelogger: stuff builds, uploading to backports PPA
<Quintasan> apachelogger: cookies for me
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookies for Quintasan
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to Quintasan.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: built in ppa
<Quintasan> but not published yet :S
<Quintasan_> apachelogger: jpw
<Quintasan_> grr
<Quintasan_> bangarang working?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: slow speed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmmmm
<Quintasan> what makes it work slow
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I mean the networx is the slow
<Quintasan> ooh
<apachelogger> the intarwebs connection and stuff
<apachelogger> you know, here in egypt intarwebs is all screwed thesedays
<ari-tczew> does somebody know how can I test aspell?
<apachelogger> by mispelink something
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I have to test deutsch umlaut \, probably I have to install german language
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> Quintasan: thanks for the bangarang
<apachelogger> it is the worky worky
<Quintasan> nps
<c2tarun> hi
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Any changes to bangarang that I should apply in Debian?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^
<ScottK> Tm_T: Dunno if you saw, but I got the powerpc live image added to the alpha 2 release based on your testing.
<Tm_T> ScottK: nice, and sorry a bit laggy testing
<ScottK> Tm_T: No problem.  It worked out fine.
<ScottK> If anyone's around that has kubuntu.org access, please PM me.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: one sec ... i'll need to check logs
<shadeslayer> nope ... Riddell sent me instructions via PM ... and i don't have them anymore :S
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Someone else is already sending it to me.
<shadeslayer> ah kool
<ScottK> Thanks for looking.
<shadeslayer> sure no problem :)
<ari-tczew> I've got a problem on kubuntu natty. I removed some widget from panel accidentally. Now panel can't show me opened windows. what happened?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: you might have removed the taskbar widget
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: hmm, "task manager" ?
<shadeslayer> thats the one
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: thanks! it works :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<tazz> shadeslayer, what do you need done, in neon ?
<shadeslayer> tazz: ah ... hmm ... ever packaged anything before?
<tazz> shadeslayer, i just packaged bc
<tazz> shadeslayer, erm... repackaged.
<shadeslayer> righto
<Quintasan> ryanakca: I did no changes when uploading and apparently it works
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dude .. i need a upload of kdegames
<Quintasan> and I need faster interwebz
<shadeslayer> that's a primal need that is never going to be satisfied
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: dude!
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: i need Project Neon presentation templates
<CIA-40> [messages] efremov * 1219026 * trunk/l10n-kde4/ru/messages/extragear-sysadmin/desktop_extragear-sysadmin_libqapt.po SVN_SILENT Add extragear-sysadmin/desktop_extragear-sysadmin_libqapt.po
<ari-tczew> do we have to keep this change in d/control? kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.5.2a-0ubuntu2)
<ari-tczew> libkutils4 transition
<ScottK> ari-tczew: Yes.  Until after Natty releases.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-06
<ScottK> kubuntu.org congratulations for Debian is up.
<Daskreech> ScottK: had to read that twice
<Daskreech> nixternal: http://swns.com/car-ends-up-on-its-nose-following-snow-crash-031200.html
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ping
<valorie> looks good, ScottK
<highvoltage> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/debian-releases-debian-60-squeeze - nice :)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: a screenshot from their site would have been nice :)
<maco> shadeslayer: he did it while at a party at my place in as short time as possible so as not to be anti-social
<shadeslayer> ah 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: If you'd saved the password you could fix that.
<CIA-40> [summit] ilic * 1219090 * trunk/ (33 files in 16 dirs) Summit gather.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah ...
<c2tarun> can anyone help me in changing the packaging format from 1.0(quilt) to 3.0(quilt)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: go to debian/
<Quintasan> mkdir sourc
<Quintasan> mkdir source*
<Quintasan> cd source
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ya i did all that. 
<Quintasan> cat "3.0 (quilt) > format
<Quintasan> and you're done
<c2tarun> Quintasan: did, the problem is while editing rules
<Quintasan> what is the problem?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: manual says that we should remove all the lines related to quilt from rules file. 
<Quintasan> yeah, and?
<c2tarun> then i removed the last line and got errors let me show u the files
<c2tarun> Quintasan: here is the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/563358/
<Quintasan> Why did you remove last line?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: here is the error, I read the tutorial and asked on #ubuntu-motu then and a motu member told me to remove the last line
<Quintasan> lol
<c2tarun> Quintasan: what happened? :(
<Quintasan> this line is building the package
<Quintasan> if you remove it debhelper will think there is nothing to do with the source at all
<Quintasan> don't remove it
<c2tarun> Quintasan: actually I don't know anything about writing the rules file.
<tsimpson> rules files are just Makefiles
<c2tarun> tsimpson: so what we write in rules file is simply executed on the terminal like in makefile
<Quintasan> c2tarun: yes
<tsimpson> it's executed as a makefile, yes
<Quintasan> c2tarun: man debhelper
<tsimpson> (it's not a shell script though)
<c2tarun> then what about removing the quilt line from rules file? and is it worth it to convert the package format from 1.0 to 3.0
<tsimpson> that line isn't a "quilt line" in that instance
<c2tarun> ok sorry, i gotta go, i'll be right back :( very sorry
<tsimpson> that just tells debhelper to use the rules provided by the "quilt" extension to build the package
<yofel> o/
<yofel> c2tarun: you should remove the '--with quilt' - nothing more
<c2tarun> u guys there ?
* fosdemlogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Friendliest Community on Earth | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 2 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shadeslayer> fosdemlogger: if you happen to meet Jelmer, give him a beer from our side
<fosdemlogger> no idea what he looks like though
<Quintasan> good idea
<yofel> c2tarun: hm?
<tazz> ping shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> tazz: pongly
<fosdemlogger> why does my silly widget have a frame
<fosdemlogger> wtf
<tazz> woha! fosdemlogger talkes. I thought it must be some fosdem logger bot.
<valorie> how's the hangover, fosdemlogger?
<tazz> valorie, the taglib problem while compiling amarok has gone away!
<valorie> they upgraded taglib I believe
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> but OMG it is almost 4am
<valorie> I should go to bed
<tazz> valorie, yes and i am facing a new problem with a package that does not exist in kubuntu.
<tazz> valorie, goodnight!
<yofel> tazz: what kind?
<tazz> yofel, qtscriptgenerator
<tazz> yofel, the package does not list its dependencies and does not compile in kubuntu 10.10
<yofel> oh, that one... wich version are you doing?
<yofel> well, run sudo apt-get build-dep qtscript-tools first, that'll give you the build-deps of the package we have
<tazz> yofel, the latest one available at http://code.google.com/p/qtscriptgenerator/
<yofel> hm.. that's still 1.0
<yofel> Quintasan: ping
<tazz> yofel, i already have all the build-deps for qtscript-tools.
<yofel> ah, just wondering since we already have qtscriptgenerator 1.0
<Quintasan> yofel: pong
<yofel> Quintasan: do you need a snapshot or what?
<Quintasan> >qtscriptgenerator
<Quintasan> implying it works
<yofel> well, the qtscriptgenerator source package we have claims it's from http://code.google.com/p/qtscriptgenerator/
<tazz> yofel, qtscriptgenerator-src-0.1.0.tar.gz 
<tazz> its 0.1.0
<yofel> yeah, and we have 0.1.0-3ubuntu3
<yofel> see apt-cache showsrc qtscriptgenerator
<yofel> or rather rmadison qtscriptgenerator
<tazz> yofel, ok
<yofel> Quintasan: soo, what was the issue again?
<tazz> oh yay that means i can compile amarok here... :D
<Quintasan> yofel: The issue was that it wasnt detected by amarok build process
<Quintasan> dunno why
<yofel> aah
 * yofel tries
<fosdemlogger> valorie: better :)
<fosdemlogger> shadeslayer, Quintasan: if you could tell him to find me that would work :P
<c2tarun> are there any packages in KDE up for adoption?
<fosdemlogger> !find sudo dd bs=4096 if=<raw_image> of=/dev/sdX
<ubottu> dd is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<fosdemlogger> darn you klipper!
<fosdemlogger> !find polkit.h
<ubottu> File polkit.h found in libgksu-polkit-dev, libpolkit-gobject-1-dev
<shadeslayer> lul
<shadeslayer> yofel: so jelmer says that the bug should be fixed
<shadeslayer> the out of memory one
<yofel> well, it is, you're probably just having a too large branch
<yofel> as all other ones work fine
<fosdemlogger> shadeslayer: when do I get beer from him?
<c2tarun> this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/563393/ It means that there is something wrong with the source code rigth?
<fosdemlogger> yes
<shadeslayer> fosdemlogger: he is on #launchpad
<shadeslayer> dude
<fosdemlogger> yes?
<shadeslayer> fosdemlogger: you get beer for him
<fosdemlogger> what??????
<shadeslayer> you don't get beer from him :P
<fosdemlogger> are you insane????
<c2tarun> fosdemlogger: so what should I do? send this pastebin to upstream and request for some fix?
<shadeslayer> yofel: hmm ... requested more info from him....
<fosdemlogger> shadeslayer: tell him to find me and we shall get beer for both of us :P
<shadeslayer> hahah :P
<fosdemlogger> oh
<fosdemlogger> meego done
 * fosdemlogger reboots fon
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> fosdemlogger: does it work?
<fosdemlogger> how would I know
<fosdemlogger> I am fedora developer, not meego
<fosdemlogger> eh
<fosdemlogger> kubuntu
<fosdemlogger> ...
<fosdemlogger> whoops
<shadeslayer> @_@
<fosdemlogger> great my dd was b0rked
<shadeslayer> tazz: how is the ruby packaging going?
<tazz> shadeslayer, paused.. the .deb package is ready but gpg key is messing up...
<shadeslayer> ah
<tazz> shadeslayer, so appart from the key i thing, i think the packaging was done.
<shadeslayer> ok
<fosdemlogger> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/shadeslayer
<fosdemlogger> :P
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> fosdemlogger: Permission Denied
<fosdemlogger> dd is scaryapp(tm)
 * fosdemlogger whether not his dding was screwed up but the meego snapshot is the broken
<fosdemlogger> wordmissing(tm)
<fosdemlogger> great
<fosdemlogger> the meego snapshot is busted
<fosdemlogger> screw it
 * fosdemlogger conducts a search for beer
<fosdemlogger> o/
<nigelb> hello fosdemlogger 
<c2tarun> hi folks, is there any pacakging task pending today? I was looking for them here: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html  but most of them don't compile :(
<fosdemlogger> shadeslayer: I think jelmer does not want any beer...
<fosdemlogger> nigelb: ahoy ahoy
<nigelb> fosdemlogger: how goes fosdem?
<fosdemlogger> nigelb: loads and loads of people
<nigelb> \o/
<fosdemlogger> also I am falling asleep while typing as I was hacking on vlc stuff all night ^^
<fosdemlogger> Nightrose has a talk about fishing coming up
<fosdemlogger> I did not know she was into fishing actually
<fosdemlogger> should proof interesting
<freeflying> kdepim in natty alpha2 works?
<freeflying> I meant kmail's imap support
<shadeslayer> freeflying: you mean the PIM from experimental?
<shadeslayer> the one with akonadi goodness
<shadeslayer> maemologger: find a mike and tell people about Neon
<shadeslayer> tell them we have b0rkage for them to test
<freeflying> shadeslayer: from natty
<shadeslayer> freeflying: 4.5.10 i guess ... should work
<freeflying>   Candidate: 4:4.4.10-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> bwhaha
<shadeslayer> PIM and their Versioning
<shadeslayer> freeflying: that should work, yes
<freeflying> shadeslayer: you mean the one still in experimental ppa works?
<shadeslayer> freeflying:  nope ... it might/might not work
<shadeslayer> 4.4.10 should work 
<freeflying> shadeslayer: it doesn't here :)
<shadeslayer> what's the problem? :)
<freeflying> shadeslayer: didn't dig in, after set up account, it can't get any info from server, like folders
<shadeslayer> oh .. hmm
<shadeslayer> freeflying: possibly it needs time to cache stuff, maybe imap server's are wrong?
<freeflying> shadeslayer: and wireless can't be used after resume from hibernate/suspend in natty alpha2
<shadeslayer> no idea on that, probably a kernel bug that
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<freeflying> shadeslayer: imap server works fine with evolution/alpine/thunderbird
<freeflying> shadeslayer: not a kernel's 
<freeflying> shadeslayer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/714044
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 714044 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement (Ubuntu) "wlan failed to be re-active after resume from suspend/hibernate" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> oh
<Quintasan> fcks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: do you use activities?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no :S
<shadeslayer> i hear they're quite awesome
<Quintasan> well, I like them
<shadeslayer> must use them sometime
<Quintasan> but not switching because lol plasmoid
<shadeslayer> oh yeah :S
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/xjylH.png
<Quintasan> wtf
<shadeslayer> that plasmoid SUCKS
<Quintasan> seriously
<shadeslayer> needs usability <3
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer hasn't played anything recently
<Quintasan> ~np
<kubotu> Quintasan listened to "Isku Pitkästä Ilosta" by Korpiklaani [Karkelo [myspace rip]] 19 hours ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/1QH9zwzgcpSghTNrIIAKD2] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/Quintasan for more
<Quintasan> huh
<shadeslayer> ~np shadeslayer
<kubotu> shadeslayer hasn't played anything recently
<shadeslayer> ~np shadeslayer_
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ is listening to "Kanye West All Of The Lights Remix" by Pretty Lights -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: piing
<yofel> Quintasan: yeah, I've seen all other people that use it put it onto a second panel
<yofel> (the activity switcher)
<Quintasan> yofel: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Activity+Manager+Plasmoid?content=136278
<yofel> now *that* looks good
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> that plasmoid installs and what not
<shadeslayer> but you cannot add it 
<shadeslayer> i don't see it
<Quintasan> kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
<Quintasan> lrn2think
<shadeslayer> been there, done that
<shadeslayer> even logged out and tried
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: amd64?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> why>
<Quintasan> natty?
<shadeslayer> nope mav
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> herpes derpes
<shadeslayer> -.-
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/plasma-widget-activitymanager/
<Quintasan> change to maverick and build it
 * Quintasan is going to play HoN then
<shadeslayer> shows up now
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: care to review plasmoid before I upload?
<JontheEchidna> I can do that
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/plasma-widget-activitymanager/
<c2tarun> hi
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: s/plasmoid/Plasma widget as per upstream branding
<Quintasan> oh u KDE
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: anything else?
<c2tarun> need help with bug 686650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 686650 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "newer libindi needed for kdeedu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686650
<JontheEchidna> if you switch "dh --with kde $@" to"dh $@ --with kde" you can bump debhelper/compat support to 8
<Quintasan> O_O
<Quintasan> Why would they switch the order?
<tsimpson> seems to be the order used in 7 too
<JontheEchidna> * In v8 mode, dh expects the sequence to run is always its first parameter.
<JontheEchidna> +    (Ie, use "dh $@ --foo", not "dh --foo $@")
<JontheEchidna> +    This avoids ambiguities when parsing options to be passed on to debhelper
<JontheEchidna> +    commands. (See #570039)
<Quintasan> oh awesome
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: you're welcome. looks good otherwise
<Quintasan> testbuilding and uploading
<Quintasan> btw
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: How did u get gpg-agent fixed?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: a kdebase-workspace update fixed that
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> I wonder
<Quintasan> it still doesnt work here
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: y u no upload kdegames?
<Quintasan> y u no send me diff etc?
<JontheEchidna> https://launchpad.net/bugs/688393
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 688393 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu Natty) "Global "X11/Xsession" script is not sourced in "kdm/Xsession" script" [High,Fix released]
<JontheEchidna> that was the issue, the gpg-agent scripts weren't being invoked
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63553290/kdegames_4%3A4.6.0-0ubuntu1_4%3A4.6.0-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<shadeslayer> diff
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: how do I control to which pocket a package goes?
<Quintasan> we sure don't want plamoids in main, do we?
<shadeslayer> err .. the control file?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: by default it will go to new queue, and an archive admin will place it in universe
<shadeslayer> ah
<Quintasan> oh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: wait lemme upload to bzr as well
<shadeslayer> intersting
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: branch from bzr 
<shadeslayer> i just pushed the modifications
<Quintasan> fosdemlogger: find Jelmer and fund him a beer with greetings from Project Neon
<shadeslayer> bwahahaha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: don't upload
<shadeslayer> bzr didnt add a file
<Quintasan> and who do you think I am to upload without checking what you did first?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: we are both affected by apachelogger madness so why do you want me to upload something right away? :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> fix0red
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: when i upload a bug wit Closes LP: #bugno, will the bug be closed automatically or I have to mark it as fixed myself?
<debfx> Quintasan: please don't upload bugs :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: automatic closure of bugs
<Quintasan> debfx: oh right XD
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: 
<Quintasan> nod
<Quintasan> GOD
<Quintasan> not uploading this
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> wha
<Quintasan> it's impossible with my connection
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> at least not today
<Quintasan> I think we can do no-source uploads
<Quintasan> but I forgot how
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^
<shadeslayer> dude
<JontheEchidna> debuild -S -sd
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: debuild -S -sd i think
<JontheEchidna> but if this is the first upload you can't
<Quintasan> still getting the source will be a pita
<JontheEchidna> because otherwise what is it going to use?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it's 0ubuntu2 ... so just a diff will suffice i think
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: isnt kdegames already in natty?
<JontheEchidna> oh, I thought you were talking about your plasma widget
 * JontheEchidna reads backlog
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: kdegames :D
<Quintasan> uploading source wouldnt be a problem, its only 500kb then :P
<Quintasan> but kdegames is 55mb
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> uploading this would be like trying to fit a tank trough your front door shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ahahaha
<Quintasan> without destroying the walls :P
 * JontheEchidna applies for UDS-O sponsorship
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: gimmie the links :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/sponsorship/
<Quintasan> cool
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: The legal age over there is 18?
<JontheEchidna> legal for what?
<Quintasan> like, drinking beer or buying it
<JontheEchidna> oh, in hungary?
<JontheEchidna> iDunno. In Belgium it was like 16
<Quintasan> >The age of consent in Hungary is 14
<Quintasan> WTF
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> there is no age for drinking
<JontheEchidna> according to wikipedia
<JontheEchidna> I am a teetotaler though
<Quintasan> but buying age is 18 :P
<Quintasan> >teetotaler
<Quintasan> What?
<JontheEchidna> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=teetotaler
<Quintasan> oh
 * Quintasan thinks everything apart from drugs is alright when not overused
 * nigelb ^5 JontheEchidna 
<Daskreech> Quintasan: arsenic?
<Quintasan> oh u Daskreech, I mean normal stuff
<JontheEchidna> :P
<shadeslayer> i've tried out some drinks ... nothing too fancy ... :P
<Daskreech> Arsenic is fairly natural :)
 * Daskreech stops being an arse now
<JontheEchidna> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/2002-02-05/
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna:  :)
<JontheEchidna> gdebi replacement in the works: http://i.imgur.com/jMNIW.png
<JontheEchidna> does everything except check if all dependencies are satisfied. (Installing with it is like doing a dpkg -i in that regard)
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: wow, nice
<nigelb> JontheEchidna: your work? :)
<JontheEchidna> yus
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I downloaded Kubuntu last night
<nigelb> I just realized I don't have a cd or my pendrive handy
<nigelb> So I'll probably install tomorrow xD
<JontheEchidna> I added it last night to the LibQApt utilities collection
<nigelb> this should be fun
<nigelb> Ubuntu and Kubuntu moving away from gedbi
<nigelb> *gdebi
<JontheEchidna> Ubuntu already has via the software center
<JontheEchidna> I'm glad with the resource usage improvements that qapt-deb-installer has: http://i.imgur.com/rS4zv.png (on the right)
<nigelb> Yeah, but I'm not running Maverick
<nigelb> :)
<JontheEchidna> 26% less RAM :)
<fosdemlogger> Quintasan, shadeslayer, yofel: beer he got
<yofel> :)
<Quintasan> fosdemlogger: Thanks!
<Quintasan> fosdemlogger: beer for you at UDS if I get sponsorship
<Quintasan> Good night, school tomorrow :S
<sheytan> agateau hey dude. Is that you who is working on the plasma menu bar plasmoid?
<fosdemlogger> sheytan: yes he is
<claydoh> whee i can haz blur now :) less-old laptops are way better than more-old laptops 
<sheytan> fosdemlogger tell him please, when he come back, to implement text color changer in this plasmoid. Will be usefull for me :D
<sheytan> when you have white icons and black text it doesnt look right. and the readability would be better in some cases :)
<fosdemlogger> I can already tell you that this is not gonna happen :P
<sheytan> fosdemlogger why
<fosdemlogger> aseigo would be not amused
<fosdemlogger> plus if it is not readable that is a general problem of the plasma theme and needs to be resolved as such
<fosdemlogger> claydoh: groovy  :D
<sheytan> fosdemlogger You can't always modify plasma theme to mach the text on it. Even if you do, you need other icons. White icons on white panel doesn't look nice
<claydoh> fosdemlogger: and flash/skype won't kill the cpu/ramz either
<sheytan> from both bad things, its better to modify the text color :D
<fosdemlogger> ^^
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-30
<CIA-114> [qapt] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120130003338-ef1q6wk3zdtkyp0l * debian/ (changelog libqapt1.install libqapt1.symbols) * New upstream release candidate (LP: #840306) * New upstream beta release
<Darkwing> Quintasan: You still around?
 * Darkwing does the math and realizes that it's super late there.
<apachepanda> Darkwing: any sensible haxx0r would be around at 2am :P
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> Happy New Week
<ejat> morning
<Riddell> bambee: is it easy for you being a monitor to FOSDEM?
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Happy New Week and 4.8! http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
<Riddell> gosh advertising and "we must fork" e-mails on ubuntu-users, thanks goodness we have Mamarok to keep the worst out of kubuntu-users
<Tm_T> Riddell: uh, sounds fun (:
<Tm_T> fork and knive!
 * Tm_T goes to spoon the lunch
<Mamarok> Riddell: claydoh is doing much more than I do lately
<claydoh> lol Mamarok I don't have much to do, and yes I should be asleep :(
<claydoh> been much calmer since we stomped our feet in there
<Riddell> it doesn't take much to keep sanity but it does take it constantly, ubuntu-users admins seem to be losing control a bit
<Riddell> thanks claydoh too
 * claydoh refrains from looking in there
<claydoh> ubuntu-users that is
<claydoh> a mama's firm hand is key, I just back her up as needed :D
<Mamarok> :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: I'd like to renew my FSFe membership at fosdem but they e-mailed suggesting it's 240€, I fear I am not that generous, do I need to feel bad about only paying the minimum 60€
<Mamarok> well, 60€ is more for students, how about 120€?
<Riddell> Mamarok: still too much, I budget my charitable giving and I'm not wanting to give must more than the 60€
<Riddell> s/must/much/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "Mamarok: still too much, I budget my charitable giving and I'm not wanting to give much more than the 60€"
<Mamarok>  Riddell well, then 60€ is OK as well
<Riddell> thanks Mamarok, that's what I think I wanted to be told :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: btw, if you ship Qt 4.8 you also need version 0.2.0 of the Qt script generator, else the Amarok scriptsa don't work anymore
<Mamarok> -a
<Riddell> Mamarok: oh?
<Riddell> do we know that?  I don't know if what we ship
<Mamarok> I don't know what you will ship with precise, but I assume it will be Qt 4.8
<Riddell> Mamarok: qtscript-tools package?
<Riddell> that's at 0.1.0+git20101026+8b191fbc-2
<Mamarok> that one: http://code.google.com/p/qtscriptgenerator/
<Riddell> hum fooey, another thing to add to my todo list
<Mamarok> we need 0.2.0 with Qt 4.8
<Riddell> Mamarok: I think amarok either should have a configure check for that or should make sure to tell all packages with kde-packager
<Mamarok> I think we did, let me check with the others in Amarok
<Riddell> but thanks for telling me and keeping kubuntu in check :)
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<Mamarok> can you check the packager list if we did notify? Else I send a mail
<Riddell> Mamarok: let me see
<Riddell> Mamarok: nothing on kde-packager, but doesn't amarok have its own packager list? (for no good reason)
<Mamarok> I don't think so, but who knows
<Riddell> Mamarok: no looks like Bart is using kde-packager only now, that's good
<Riddell> Mamarok: well nothing about qtscriptgenerator in his announce or followup about qt 4.8
<Riddell> so another followup would be suitable
<Mamarok> OK, then I will send a mail
<debfx> Riddell: could you please push your last amarok uploads to the bzr repository
<Riddell> debfx: oh ok
<Riddell> debfx: done sorry about that
<debfx> Riddell: thanks
<debfx> Riddell: bzr: ERROR: An error (1) occurred running quilt: Patch kubuntu_kdelibs4.8_context_view.diff does not exist
<Riddell> sec
<Riddell> debfx: committed, thanks for checking up on me
<Riddell> another report of crashing X server when using videos in precise on #kubuntu
<Riddell> anyone able to test it?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi Riddell , howw goes the battle ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: for alpha 2?  just beginning :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  good to hear :)
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, Riddell, debfx: I'll be uploading fixed telepathy-qt4 shortly
<debfx> Quintasan: I have already uploaded it
<Quintasan> debfx: Thanks
<Quintasan> And sorry for the mess
<jussi> hrm, why is ctrl+shift+v now mapped to some klipper right click? 
 * jussi wants his paste unformatted text back...
<Quintasan> jussi: \o
<Quintasan> They also took away drag and drop from Konsole a while back
<Quintasan> I miss that feature
<jussi> :(
<jussi> hi Quintasan
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's ctrl click now.  It's a one line patch to put it back (I need to update my PPA again)
<Quintasan> ScottK: Did you ask dev if he could add it back as an option?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh, I see, well, ctrl works fine too.
<ScottK> Yes, didn't get much reply.  I think he'd take a patch, but isn't going to write the code to make it a choice.
<ScottK> ctrl click is way more annoying though.
<yuriy> since upgrading to 4.7.4 i've regularly had konqueror leak a bunch of memory overnight
<Riddell> uh oh
<yuriy> don't have much data beyond that unfortunately
<Riddell> check if 4.8 has the same problem? check if upstream is aware?
<yuriy> i'll upgrade to 4.8 and report if it happens again
<yuriy> 4.8 did not restore my resolution
<Riddell> yuriy: that's a common complaint I've heard
<Riddell> I've not looked into it and I expect I won't have time
<yofel_> true, something doesn't work right there. On my thinkpad KDE changed the default browser to rekonq twice since updating to 4.8, and I haven't figured out why it did that
<debfx> Riddell: I've implemented the localized handbook splitting in amarok: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/amarok/revision/107
<Riddell> awesome, can look in a min
<Riddell> debfx: looking good
<Riddell> debfx: why did you remove "export KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT=extragear-multimedia_amarok" ?
<Riddell> debfx: this will need a change in the script that generates language packs to depend on the right amarok one
<debfx> Riddell: it's not used anymore as we don't strip desktop files
<Riddell> debfx: oh ok, as long as we remember to add it back if that changes
<debfx> is there a branch for kubuntu-netbook-default-settings?
<debfx> the package says lp:~kubuntu-netbook/kubuntu-netbook/default-settings but that doesn't exist
<Riddell> random review of minirok I noticed http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/01/minirok-minimalist-music-player-kubuntu-kde/
<Riddell> debfx: dunno check other places in launchpad?
<Riddell> maybed moved to ~kubuntu-packagers
<Riddell> or maybe it never existed
<debfx> ~kubuntu-packagers is the first location I have checked
<debfx> yofel: I have the same default-browser-reset bug but I think it started to appear before kde 4.8
<debfx> possibly with kubuntu-default-settings 1:11.10ubuntu4
<debfx>   * Set rekonq as explicit browser application in kdeglobals.
<Riddell> koolhead17: hi?
<koolhead17> hi Riddell
<Riddell> koolhead17: this will take a bit of time because..
<Riddell> owncloud is a fiddly thing to package
<Riddell> and you don't know yet how to package
<koolhead17> ok. sure
<Riddell> and I'm slow these days for health reasons
<Riddell> but let me set it up
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> and we'll give it a good shot :)
<koolhead17> awesome!!
<Riddell> koolhead17: do you have a launchpad account with your ssh key?
<koolhead17> yes
<Riddell> where?
<koolhead17> launchpad.net/~koolhead17
<Riddell> koolhead17: let's try this on ec2
<Riddell> ssh ubuntu@ec2-204-236-223-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> and run byobu
<koolhead17> k
<koolhead17> Riddell: am there :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: type something
<Riddell> koolhead17: awesome
<koolhead17> ;-)
<Riddell> koolhead17: ok can you owncloud the current package?
<Riddell> can you install?
<Riddell> just apt-get
<koolhead17> yes it will give 1.1 owncloud version
<Riddell> that's fine
<Riddell> koolhead17: update apt
<Riddell> koolhead17: set that to "a"
<Riddell> keep it simple
<Riddell> koolhead17: awesome it works! http://ec2-204-236-223-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<Riddell> koolhead17: so we know ec2 and owncloud can work
<koolhead17> yeah :P
<Riddell> now we need to find out if we can get owncloud 3 working
<Riddell> can you wget the current owncloud source?
<koolhead17> yeah
<koolhead17> yeah
<koolhead17> the site seems slow. gimme few mins
<koolhead17> Riddell: we need checksum as well?
<Riddell> ideally yes
<koolhead17> ok 2 mins. 
<Riddell> lots of upstreams don't make that easy to find
<koolhead17> Riddell: i specifically requested frank 4 it :P
<Riddell> koolhead17: let's not worry about the checksum for now, just wget it
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> oh their website doesn't make it easy to get a link
<Riddell> if you have it locally you can scp it
<Riddell> oh well done
<koolhead17> ;-)
<Riddell> let's see if we can get that working before we worry about the packaging
<Riddell> koolhead17: just  tar xf  should be fine
<koolhead17> :P
<koolhead17> Riddell: whats next
<Riddell> koolhead17: let me think
<Riddell> koolhead17: I know
<Riddell> we need to adapt /etc/apache2/conf.d/owncloud.conf
<Riddell> it should point at /home/ubuntu/owncloud instead of wherever it points to for the package
<koolhead17> ok. 
<Riddell> koolhead17: use you favourite editor to do that
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> koolhead17: that file still needs a change
<Riddell> the first line
<koolhead17> ooh yes
<koolhead17> :P
<Riddell> sudo :)
<Riddell> ooh nicer http://ec2-204-236-223-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<koolhead17> yes
<koolhead17> we need to change config directory permission
<Riddell> koolhead17: yes go ahead
<koolhead17> so that the installer can write to it
<Riddell> needs a chown too
<koolhead17> Riddell: aah was going to ask the same
<koolhead17> to www-data
<koolhead17> >
<koolhead17> ?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> just data/
<Riddell> I cancelled your action
<koolhead17> ok
<koolhead17> done
<Riddell> very good
<koolhead17> shall i try with native sqlite
<koolhead17> and see how it goes
<Riddell> koolhead17: oh does it work?
<koolhead17> lemme check LO
<koolhead17> it should
<Riddell> ok let's investigate that
<Riddell> we will need to patch it so the data directory it on /var instead of locally
<Riddell> koolhead17: are you making an admin account on the web interface?
<koolhead17> Riddell: yes
<koolhead17> by default the installer selects sqlite
<koolhead17> and writes it
<koolhead17> so i think php5-sqlite
<koolhead17> is needed as well
<Riddell> koolhead17: I'll let you install that then
<koolhead17> ok 1 sec
<koolhead17> Riddell: http://charms.kapilt.com/charms/oneiric/owncloud/hooks/install
<Riddell> koolhead17: that's a magic thing from somewhere to do automatic owncloud setup?
<koolhead17> Riddell: yeah. i myself wrote it
<koolhead17> :P
<Riddell> nifty
<koolhead17> but its been tested on owncloud2 :P
<Riddell> we can get rid of the mysql stuff then
<Riddell> koolhead17: let me know when you've made an account
<koolhead17> Riddell: but we would like to keep both
<Riddell> in the packaging we can get rid of it
<Riddell> the depends etc
<koolhead17> Riddell: we will need both or probably stick to only mysql
<koolhead17> :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: for packaging?  why?
<koolhead17> because am not very sure if any one will store his data on cloud/server with sqlite
<Riddell> does it have limitations?
<koolhead17> Riddell: owncloud gives/comes with both databases support
<Riddell> yes but we should pick one as default for our package
<Riddell> else it's a user decision and that's not nice
<Riddell> mysql should be easy to do because we already do that
<Riddell> sqlite should be easy but maybe there are other things we need to change for that like path
<koolhead17> lets stick to mysql
<koolhead17> only
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> set yourself up an admin account with mysql
<koolhead17> ok 
<Riddell> koolhead17: I don't think you need to log in to mysql
<Riddell> you can just use the web interface to set it all up
<Riddell> we set the mysql admin password earlier
<koolhead17> ok lemme see that
<koolhead17> Riddell: You can usually fix this by giving the webserver use write access to the config directory in owncloud
<koolhead17> :P
<koolhead17> so need write permission 4 that direcotry too
<Riddell> koolhead17: go ahead and chmod/chown that then
<koolhead17> i saw it 777 on native source pkg which is scary :(
<Riddell> on the current ubuntu package is /var/lib/owncloud/config is www-data and -rw-r--r--
<Riddell> no drwxr-xr-x
<Riddell> so that's fine
<koolhead17> Riddell: am logged in
<koolhead17> :)
<koolhead17> see the url
<Riddell> koolhead17: what is the admin account details?
<koolhead17> admin admin
<Riddell> nice
<Riddell> owncloud is getting slicker in its UI
<koolhead17> Riddell: indeed. awesome UI
<koolhead17> Riddell: http://ec2-204-236-223-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/settings/admin.php
<koolhead17> seems like we need to add few more deps
<Riddell> just php-gd?
<koolhead17> yes
<Riddell> so we can package it now and add that
<Riddell> we'll also need to port the patch for directory changes
<Riddell> seeming do-able
<koolhead17> yes
<Riddell> koolhead17: find a new directory and let's package it
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> make..
<Riddell> no that's fine
<Riddell> next make a dir called "current" and apt-get source the current package
<Riddell> install devscripts
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> rename upstream tar to <name>_<version>.orig.tar.<compression>
<Riddell> the underscore is important
<koolhead17> k
<koolhead17> done
<Riddell> uncompress that (just  tar xf filename  will do)
<Riddell> uncompress the current package with dpkg-source -x foo.dsc
<Riddell> and copy the debian/ directory from the current to the new sources
<koolhead17> Riddell: gpg key error
<Riddell> that's not important
<koolhead17> k
<koolhead17> btw i got the md5 checksum as well
<koolhead17> :)
<Riddell> does the tar we got match?
<debfx> apachelogger: BrowserApplication[$e]=!rekonq <-- what does the [$e] mean?
<koolhead17> am checking
<Riddell> koolhead17: yay, owncloud is not 0wned!
<koolhead17> Riddell: yes, :P
<Riddell> so copy the debian/ directory from the current package to the new one
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> koolhead17: great
<Riddell> as you've noticed a .deb package is made by adding a debian/ directory
<koolhead17> yes
<Riddell> it has various files on it to do various tasks
<Riddell> and we need to tweak those and run the magic commands to build the package and probably tweak some more until it works
<koolhead17> ok
<Riddell> cd into the new sources
<Riddell> dch -i
<Riddell> that opens a new editor ready to add a new changelog entry
<Riddell> feel free to look around first
<Riddell> and ask any questions
<koolhead17> it will ask info about what modification we are doing and will take name/mail address
<Riddell> koolhead17: changelog text can be just "new upstream release"
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> fix the version number (I'll be impressed if you can work out what to)
<Riddell> and the name/email
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> version number is first line of file
<koolhead17> ooh ok
<Riddell> very close on the version no
<Riddell> 3.0-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> that's..
<Riddell> <upstream>-<debian>ubuntu<ubuntu>
<Riddell> so it should be set to 3.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> because this is the first ubuntu package
<Riddell> and the zero'th debian package
<Riddell> and upstream 3.0 (or 3.0.0 either is fine)
<Riddell> you can just edit  debian/changelog to edit it
<koolhead17> done
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> now patches
<Riddell> we have two
<Riddell> and they need to be adapted to the new version
<koolhead17> php5-gd
<Riddell> ok let's that that first
<Riddell> do you know the package name?
<koolhead17> php5-gd
<Riddell> add it to the list in debian/control
<koolhead17> lemme recheck it :P
<Riddell> I don't see a package called php5-gb
<koolhead17> Riddell: i just installed, check screen :D
<Riddell> oh php5-gd  not php5-gb
<Riddell> my mistake
<Riddell> good add it in debian/control
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> as you can see this file contains lots of meta-data
<koolhead17> yes
<Riddell> both for the source package and for the binary packages we want to produce
<koolhead17> hmm
<Riddell> that's good, save that
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> koolhead17: so patches
<Riddell> the tricky bit
<Riddell> cd ..
<Riddell> quilt push
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> that will fail I'm sure
<Riddell> (quilt is a programme to help manage patches)
<koolhead17> hehe
<koolhead17> ok
<Riddell> set $QUILT_PATCHES to
<Riddell> debian/patches
<Riddell> export :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: let me do it
<Riddell> koolhead17: most packagers do that in their .bashrc
<Riddell> quilt push  to try the first patch
<koolhead17> hmm. do i need to source .bashrc before that
<Riddell> if you want to set up a .bashrc you would need to but it's worth it on an ec2 machine
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> export is fine and I've done that
<koolhead17> hmm cool
<koolhead17> so quilt failed
<koolhead17> :P
<Riddell> koolhead17: as expected.  how's your php?
<koolhead17> Riddell: not great but can look into the code 4 sure :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: how about I try it and you can point out my mistakes?
<Riddell> I don't know if this will be easy or hard
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> the patch changes some things in the code so it can usr /var for data and config directories
<koolhead17> ok. 
<Riddell> feel free to ask any questions
<koolhead17> can we automate it to an extend that by default user only gets an interface where he/she can do first login with admin/ubuntu?
<koolhead17> via patch? 
<Riddell> that'll be fiddly
<koolhead17> ok.
<Riddell> needs whatever the owncloud first run wizard does to be done in our packaging
<Riddell> setting up mysql and more
<koolhead17> hmm. 
<Riddell> koolhead17: ok maybe that will work
<Riddell> I tried to adapt it to the modern code
<Riddell> but it's dangerous to do that without testing so it might still break
<koolhead17> Riddell: k
<Riddell> quilt pop  now removes that patch and  quilt push  applies it
<Riddell> any questions?
<Riddell> we have a second patch to do
<koolhead17> ok
<Riddell> koolhead17: do you know if owncloud has removed the includes it used to have?
<Riddell> koolhead17: are you an owncloud upstream developer or just interested?
<koolhead17> Riddell: i am one of the contributors not core devs though
<koolhead17> and yes. there is no schema.sql file anymore
<Riddell> but there is stuff in 3rdparty/
<koolhead17> the xml file is used for it
<Riddell> koolhead17: well I've disabled it, it'll take time to adapt it properly
<Riddell> we should moan to upstream about needing to do these patches
<koolhead17> hmm. 
<Riddell> koolhead17: now another fiddly bit
<Riddell> debian/rules
<Riddell> it's a make file to describe how to build and package the .debs
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> because owncloud doesn't have a simple make; make install build system it has a lot of custom commands
<Riddell> they will need to be adapted to the new code
<Riddell> do you want to try it or shall I do it?
<koolhead17> i can try it
<Riddell> first bit under dh_install should be fine
<Riddell> "#remove unused files to keep lintian happy" I expect all the ones under that will have changed
<Riddell> "#remove PEAR modules, use packaged versions instead" command out those lines since we are not doing that for now
<Riddell> that's it
 * Riddell gets a drink
<Riddell> koolhead17: that's probably fine for now
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> "#remove unused files to keep lintian happy"  I'd like to fix that but we can do that later
<Riddell> let's try building it and see what happens
<Riddell> the magic command is  "debuild"
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> koolhead17: ok first problem
<Riddell> tar uses 3.0.0
<Riddell> changelog uses 3.0
<Riddell> edit the changelog
<koolhead17> ooh ok
<Riddell> I cancelled
<Riddell> wrong directory
<Riddell> go into ownclowd/ again
<Riddell> and debuild there
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> koolhead17: install that package
<Riddell> progress...
<Riddell> let me think what is wrong there
<Riddell> koolhead17: oh yes owncloud.install needs adapted
<Riddell> koolhead17: do you want to try or do you want me to do it?
<koolhead17> Riddell: i can see :)
<Riddell> work out what directories still need to be installed and where to
<Riddell> and edit that file to adapt it
<koolhead17> Riddell: i dont see info about data file
<Riddell> koolhead17: "data file"?
<koolhead17> data <dir> i meant
<Riddell> let me see
<Riddell> koolhead17: there we go, it gets made by the owncloud.dirs file
<Riddell> and permissions set in the debian/rules file
<koolhead17> ok
<koolhead17> i dont see any missing file/dir from there source arch
<Riddell> "admin /usr/share/owncloud" is in owncloud.install
<Riddell> that wants to copy the admin/ directory from the owncloud sources to the install directory
<Riddell> which was needed in 1.1
<Darkwing> hey guys
<Riddell> but it gone in 3.0
<Riddell> koolhead17: do we need to work out what directories are not needed any more and can be removed from owncloud.install and which are still needed and which are new
<Riddell> hi Darkwing, I'm in the middle of a packaging lesson with koolhead17 
<Riddell> he's doing very well :)
<Darkwing> oh awesome. :)
<koolhead17> Riddell: shall i make a clean source based owncloud3 install to see/understand the same :P
<Riddell> koolhead17: if you like
<Riddell> new dir, uncompress tar, manually copy to /usr/share/owncloud, see if it works
<Riddell> you'll need to apt-get remove owncloud first
<Riddell> this is what makes owncloud fiddly, most packages have a simple make; make install
<koolhead17> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> koolhead17: say if you get stuck
<koolhead17> Riddell: i think i need to change the apache config
<koolhead17> i have moved owncloud3 in /usr/share
<koolhead17> after removing owncloud 1 pkg
<Riddell> koolhead17: moving the whole thing into /usr/share is no good
<koolhead17> ooh
<Riddell> you need to do what the package wants to do and move only some bits into /usr/share
<Riddell> and you need to work out which bits
<Riddell> koolhead17: let me try for a bit
<koolhead17> ok
<Riddell> /etc/apache2/conf.d/owncloud.conf  should be the file apache needs
<koolhead17> yes
<Riddell> koolhead17: right what do we need to move to /usr/share/owncloud for it to still own
<Riddell> koolhead17: right what do we need to move to /usr/share/owncloud for it to still work
<Riddell> I think it's everything except..
<Riddell> licences, config/, data/
<Riddell> koolhead17: do you want to try that or shall I?
<koolhead17> i can do it
<Riddell> go ahead
<Riddell> sorry
<Riddell> go ahead
<Riddell> my mistake
<Riddell> (I normally use cp -r, apparantly it is the same as cp -R, I've learnt a new thing)
<koolhead17> Riddell: i have the required files now
<Riddell> see http://ec2-204-236-223-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<Riddell> my patch is missing something
<Riddell> it is still looking in /usr for the data/ dir
<Riddell> we want it to look in /var
<Riddell> sigh, let me see what I can do
<Riddell> koolhead17: ok cool
<Riddell> when I copy the patched version of owncloud http://ec2-204-236-223-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/ is looking good
<Riddell> koolhead17: so now you can adapt owncloud.install to install everything except data/ config/ and the human readable files
<Riddell> (I can do another 30 mins of this, I hope it's not too late for you)
<koolhead17> Riddell: the installer showing access via sqlite as well
<koolhead17> is it because we have moved the source
<Riddell> koolhead17: hmm so maybe there is more to be patched
<Riddell> but let's get the package done then worry about the fine details in the patch
<koolhead17> ok
<koolhead17> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/admin debian/owncloud//usr/share/owncloud/ returned exit code 1
<Riddell> owncloud.install needs adapted
<Riddell> for every file in the sources in this version it should have a line in owncloud.install to copy it
<Riddell> file or directory
<Riddell> koolhead17: I can do it if you don't quite get it
<koolhead17> yes please
<Riddell> doing
<Riddell> koolhead17: that should be it
<Riddell> koolhead17: progress!
<Riddell> a new problem, let me think
<koolhead17> chown: cannot access `debian/owncloud/var/lib/owncloud/config': No such file or directory
<Riddell> koolhead17: it's complaining that nothing is making that directory
<Riddell> and I don't remember what did make it in the current packaging
<Riddell> but I've added it to owncloud.dirs to make it
<Riddell> koolhead17: try a debuild again
<koolhead17> same error
<koolhead17> no diferent error
<koolhead17> chmod: cannot access `debian/owncloud/var/lib/owncloud/config/config.sample.php': No such file or directory
<Riddell> right new error
<Riddell> let me look
<Riddell> koolhead17: I fixed it, added config/ back to .install file where it should have been
<Riddell> try again
<koolhead17> some new errors
<Riddell> let me look
<Riddell> koolhead17: you missed out some lines commenting out from debian/rules 
<Riddell> koolhead17: go again
<Riddell> looking
<Riddell> koolhead17: .docs file was out of date, adapted, go again
<Riddell> oh boy, progress!
<Riddell> in ~/pkg is there a .deb?
<koolhead17> Riddell: :D
<Riddell> there is!
<Riddell> use lesspipe file.deb  to see what's in it
<Riddell> "lesspipe"
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> it's a command
<Riddell> looking good
<koolhead17> :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: let's try and install it
<Riddell> dpkg --install file.deb
<Riddell> http://ec2-204-236-223-135.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/ is still working
<Riddell> so that's promising
<Riddell> koolhead17: do you have a PPA on launchpad to put this into?
<koolhead17> Riddell: never created one :P
<Riddell> or I can put it into mine
<Riddell> koolhead17: you have no gpg keys in launchpad
<Riddell> koolhead17: do you have gpg keys?
<koolhead17> Riddell: i have one
<koolhead17> need to add it
<koolhead17> uploaded to ubuntu server
<Riddell> go to https://launchpad.net/~<user>/+editpgpkeys
<Riddell> Import Key
<Riddell> and work out how to set up a PPA
<Riddell> (or we can just use mine)
<koolhead17> done
<Riddell> koolhead17: gpg key imported?
<koolhead17> yes :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: PPA activated?
<koolhead17> Riddell: i think you should upload it. 
<koolhead17> :)
<koolhead17> PPA is not activate
<koolhead17> d
<Riddell> ok let me see if I can just do it
<Riddell> koolhead17: ok I've signed it
<Riddell> koolhead17: you can now upload to my ppa
<Riddell> dput ppa:jr <file>.changes
<Riddell> actually look through the .changes file first to check it's sane
<koolhead17> Riddell: essentially the deb file
<Riddell> it lists the files to be uploaded
<Riddell> which are the files that we call a "source package"
<Riddell> do the dput
<Riddell> koolhead17: there are two .changes, you need the source.changes file
<koolhead17> k
<Riddell> oh hmm
<koolhead17> gpg: Signature made Mon 30 Jan 2012 10:12:31 PM UTC using DSA key ID DD4D5088
<Riddell> koolhead17: try adding --unchecked
<Riddell> it's trying to look for my gpg key to check
<koolhead17> uploaded
<Riddell> progress!
<Riddell> koolhead17: it should appear at https://launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa/+packages shortly
<Riddell> and with luck compile 
<Riddell> and we can install and test and work out what else needs to be done
<koolhead17> Riddell: its there :P
<Riddell> well done on making your first package!
<koolhead17> Riddell: thanks to you. i just followed steps you guided me to :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: lots of small fiddly things to learn aren't there?
<koolhead17> yes.
<Riddell> but you'll learn them quickly enough
<Riddell> that package will need some more work but that's all I have time for today
<koolhead17> yes.
<Riddell> I think ec2 works quite well as a tutorial tool
<koolhead17> yes espacially the screen sesssion
<koolhead17> Riddell: lets work on the nitty/gitty leftover tomorrow :)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-01-31
<JontheEchidna> grr, my wifi just stopped working when I turned on my computer tonight :/
<JontheEchidna> worked fine this morning, and I hadn't run any updates since then :(
<JontheEchidna> it keeps tripping over trying to authenticate WEP for some reason
<JontheEchidna> [/vent]
<JontheEchidna> ethernet, I am teh tethered
<JontheEchidna> ...first world problems :P
<Darkwing> lol
<Darkwing> kinda like my tablet randomly dropping wifi in the middle of a video chat minecraft session?
<Darkwing> Can someone ping server.wonderly.com for me?
<micahg> Darkwing: no go, ends at cox.net
<Darkwing> try server.wonderly.com:8010
<Darkwing> in browser.
<micahg> works
<Darkwing> Thanks micahg
<Darkwing> Quintasan: When you are about... Did you chroot your transformer with kubuntu or, did you nativly install it?
<Darkwing> apachelogger: ping
 * ScottK flips a coin between sleeping and too drunk to type.
<claydoh> ScottK: sleeping after drinking maybe 
<ScottK> Could be.
<claydoh> savannah ga finally
<claydoh> and finally getting close to having some sort of job,
<ScottK> Excellent.
<claydoh> getting responses finally
<ScottK> Why there?  It's a bit of a change from Maine?
<Darkwing> lol not bad for choices. ScottK, you going to be in Oakland for uds in may?
<claydoh> brother lives here
<ScottK> Not likely.
<claydoh> hot
<Darkwing> ahhh.
<claydoh> and humid already tho for me
<ScottK> Dude, it's January.  Just you wait.
<claydoh> i know 
<Darkwing> hehe its painful
<ScottK> The British used it as a penal colony for a reason.
<claydoh> i am getting used to it already
<Darkwing> how long u been there?
<claydoh> 3 weeks about
<Darkwing> fun
<fayaz> hi
<fayaz> i'm seeing a bug in KGpg -> Key Server -> Export. no matter which key server i choose, the Information dialog says it uploaded to server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Darkwing> Here is to building an ARM image for my eee pad tablet.
<Riddell> fayaz: check with upstream if it's a bug in upstream
<Riddell> Darkwing: they're ARM machines?
<Riddell> who do I want to vote for as DMB?
<fayaz> Riddell: are you sure? this sounds more like a downstream issue...
<Riddell> fayaz: to find out kill kgpg, delete your kgpgrc, delete /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kgpgrc
<Riddell> restart kgpg, re-set it up
<Riddell> if it still can't correctly choose which server to upload it'll be an upstream issue
<fayaz> okay, Riddell, but i think it's always pointing the "Default" key server in settings
<fayaz> it changes when i change it there
<Riddell> hmm usb-creator-kde is showing its bitrot
<Riddell> muon doesn't do the commercial canonical app store yet does it? (question in my inbox)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> morning BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> morning Riddell 
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147
<paulw2u> info
<Riddell> ISOs needing testing
<Riddell> paulw2u: ?
<paulw2u> Riddell: sorry...
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell, I'm in 
<koolhead11> hi all
<Riddell> take your pick from http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/206/builds BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  actually I should have asked first ..what are we dealing with here
<Riddell> if you are doing a test please tick "In progress" so we know
<Riddell> BluesKaj: we are due to release alpha 2 on thursday
<Riddell> we need to test the candidate ISOs
<Riddell> so it involves a largeish download, DVD/USB writing, (re)installing
<yofel_> BluesKaj: there are testing instructions for each test on the page
<BluesKaj> yofel, ok what page , i don't see any links to instructions. I assume you guys want me to install the desktop iSO file and install it on my / partition ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yes
<Riddell> from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/ or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  i'm downloading this , http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20120131.2/precise-desktop-amd64.iso
<Riddell> BluesKaj: great thanks
<BluesKaj> ok 
 * Riddell is onto the DVDs
<BluesKaj> yeah , 731mb is a bit large for cd
<Riddell> you'll need a DVD or USB to burn it onto
<BluesKaj> yeah , I have some DVD-RWs that use for OS iso images
<BluesKaj> older pc here , no bios option to boot usb's
<BluesKaj> and I'm not going fiddle-faddle with some app that's supposed to help boot a usb image like a live-cd :)
<BluesKaj> or dvd
<Riddell> do whatever you can manage, ISO testing is a slow thankless task, but needs done
<yofel> BluesKaj: if you open a test case, there's a "link to the test case" where you find instructions on what to do
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have a beagleboard thing?
<BluesKaj> I think I'll manage Riddell :)
<charlie-tca> BluesKaj: usually you can bring up any tests you are unable to do in #ubuntu-testing and someone will pick them up
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have a panda board thing
<apachelogger> no bootable sd though (I think)
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know docs for getting one up and running?
<BluesKaj> charlie-tca,  ok thanks 
<charlie-tca> yw, BluesKaj 
<apachelogger> Riddell: yus
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/OMAP_Ubuntu_Main
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know what sort of power supply I need?
<apachelogger> jolly good question
 * apachelogger tries to find his
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think it is mentioned on the panda board page though
<apachelogger> pandaboard.org or somesuch
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://pandaboard.org/content/resources/Accessories
<Riddell> I like how that site uses Oxygen icons :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: and how do I plug it into a monitor without DVI?
<apachelogger> Riddell: there are dvi-hdmi adapters
<Riddell> apachelogger: and that lets me plug in VGA?
<apachelogger> oh VGA?
<apachelogger> what is that then? :O
<Riddell> what my monitor uses!
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> you need a new monitor apparently :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am certain there are also adapters for VGA->HDMI
<BluesKaj> I use dvi>hdmi cable , it doesn't transfer audio signals in my configuration , but the video is first class 
<Riddell> apachelogger: and I also need USB to RS-232?
<Riddell> to do this stage? http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Minicom
<BluesKaj> ok guys , gonna install the new iso image to / ...bbl to report how it worked out
<BluesKaj>  Riddell one question ,does this image contain kde 4.8 ?
<Riddell> BluesKaj: KDE SC 4.8 yes
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  ok cool , bb in an hr or so
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't think it is necessary
<apachelogger> however at some point it would be a good idea for debugging
<apachelogger> as that is the only way to get hold of a tty
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/197438/
<ulysses> o.O
<debfx> yeah we should display an always-on-top window for a day like wikipedia ;-)
<yofel> uhm, just because we didn't protest against SOPA for everyone to see doesn't mean we should do that for ACTA ^^
<Riddell> especially since I haven't read ACTA or know what stage it's at in the (non)democratic process
<koolhead17> hi Riddell
<Riddell> hi koolhead17, I don't think I have so much time this night, but how did the package get on?
<koolhead17> Riddell: came. sometime back. i have to setup a env for that. i dont have precious installed currently :(
<Riddell> koolhead17: want an ec2?
<koolhead17> that be cool :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: ubuntu@ec2-50-16-52-80.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> koolhead17: are you in?
<koolhead17> Riddell: yeah. 
<Darkwing> apachelogger: you still about?
<Darkwing> :( Only love to OMAP boards
<Riddell> Darkwing: I need a power supply before I can use mine
<Darkwing> I have a tegra2 board.
<Darkwing> I found an old image (Karmic) and because it's not supported it's reaking havok in my chroot on my tablet.
<Riddell> Darkwing: does that mean you can test our images for alpha 2?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's our telepathy story?
<Darkwing> As long as they are tegra2 and not OMAP
<Darkwing> But, all our built images are for OMAP :(
<Riddell> tsk all this fiddly arm stuff
<Darkwing> Yeah I know... I wish there was a way to just do an ARM build like we do for x86 and 64
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell et al , everything seems ok so far ..stiill checking  tho
 * BluesKaj wonders about kde 4.8 and QtCurve
<Riddell> BluesKaj: can you report on the iso testing site?
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  still checking system settings/fonts , colours differnt themes 
<BluesKaj> had some trouble with the install, it the install procedure crashes if you choose to add third party sources 
<BluesKaj> Riddell, ^^
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's not part of the test case. File a bug about the crash, mark the test you did as passed and add the bug number to the test while you do that
<yofel> at least I haven't seen a test case yet where the third party stuff is installed
<BluesKaj> can't login yofel , access denied , unless I'm missing something on the test page , where i can file a report ...this procrural stuff is new to me so don't assume I know what's what
<BluesKaj> prcedural
<BluesKaj> I have an Ubuntu Single Sign On acct btw , but I'm denied access to the test page 
<yofel> odd
<yofel> ask in #ubuntu-testing
<Riddell> wgrant: http://paste.kde.org/197528/ http://paste.kde.org/197534/ soyuz broken?
<BluesKaj> yofel,  , I'm going to continue setting everything to the it was previous to the install in terms of the "look" and making sure all the media files run ok . I'll be back tomorrow to report any bugs 
<Riddell> maybe you need to be in a special team
<yofel> shouldn't be... but I'm not sure as I had an account on the old iso tracker too
<wgrant> Riddell: Yes. Looks like someone copied an expired package.
<wgrant> Will investigate later.
<wgrant> Except that's from Debian, so should never be expired :/
<wgrant> Riddell: Ah, are you sure queue fetch works on syncs/
<wgrant> Riddell: It relies on there being a changes file, which imported Debian packages don't have.
<Riddell> wgrant: is this sync mechanism something new I've not come across before?
<wgrant> Riddell: It's been around for a few months.
<Riddell> yes but I haven't :)
<Riddell> wgrant: sladen filed bug 924537
<wgrant> True, true.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 924537 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad can get upset by certain sync requests through new" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/924537
<wgrant> But if you look at the web UI you'll see it was copied from Debian by sladen.
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> well it's in debian so new isn't too important and I can just approve it
<wgrant> That's why fixing queue fetch hasn't been a priority.
 * Riddell accepts
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-01
<Darkwing> how stable is Pangolin at this point?
<ScottK> Precise, apparently.
<Darkwing> hehehe
<Darkwing> I normally install at Alpha2
<Darkwing> I'll run the live test and see how it's running.
<Darkwing> Once I'm done backing up my system. :)
<Darkwing> I need to get with you Scott on what all we do with QA for Kubuntu.
<Darkwing> apachelogger: ping
<Darkwing> oh wait... it's like 4a there.
<ScottK> We just upload stuff and then see if people complain, right?
<ScottK> No, not here, it's just going on midnight.
<ScottK> Oh, apachelogger, More like 5 or 6.
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> Yeah... we shoudl prolly do something more then upload and react.
<ScottK> You should find us some QA and bug triaging minions.
<Darkwing> Yeah. I should. Seeing that all I do is community and docs.
<Darkwing> Would be good for me to get deeper in something.
<ScottK> Seems like QA/triage would be good places to go from there.
<ScottK> ISO testing is the thing this week.
<Darkwing> Yeah, I saw that. I'm going to start testing.
<Darkwing> I need to get a good system for ISO testing.
<Darkwing> Not computer system but, work style system
<Darkwing> I must say... 12.04 and KDE 4.8 is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<Darkwing> It feels more polished and snappy
<Darkwing> have a couple of bugs to file with my ISO test though.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: can you let telepathy-qt4 out of new? thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: let me do that
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: accepted
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's your next move?
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Looking at outdated debian packaging and seeing what can be done
<shadeslayer>  http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/   pkg-kde/kde-extras/telepathy-kde/*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "February 16th" "FeatureFreeze" there's your deadline to have it in main and replace kopete! (which may or may not be suitable)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> I wonder if we can do kubuntu active by then too.  probably not.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are we following ubuntu in the ISO size?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that needs a decision too.  I would like to stay under 700MB but it needs some serious work and I might not be up to that
<Riddell> although we have until the end of april to do that
<shadeslayer> Likewise, but then if we go over 700 MB, then we can have both kopete and Telepathy and then kick kopete out in the next cycle
<Riddell> no, that's a very un-ubuntu thing to do
<shadeslayer> uh, okay
<Riddell> best programme for the function is the ubuntu thing to do
<Riddell> I made that mistake with juk and amarok in the first release :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay, will try and meet deadline
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it doesn't have to be bug free but it we should make that decision by FF
<shadeslayer> yup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any idea how long it'll take to publish the tp-qt4 binaries?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: an hour or two?
<Riddell> it's on a cron job and takes < an hour to run
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> time for battlestar galactica then :D
<Riddell> !testing
<ubottu> To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> Tm_T: that's broken, can you sort?
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147
<Riddell> oh it's that one
<Riddell> ISOs to be tested ^^
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you add James1479 to that, assuming he wants on ?
<Riddell> oh he's on already, never mind
<shadeslayer> will try tonight, assuming the ISO is under 700 Megs
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's not
<shadeslayer> bleh, can't test then :(
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't you have writable DVDs or USB pens?
<shadeslayer> can't boot a USB Pendrive on my MBP, I'll try and arrange a re writable DVD this weekend
<Riddell> this weekend will be too late for alpha 2 but worth doing for future testing
<agateau> Riddell: hi, how do I get patches in qtcreator? do I have to push them to the git packaging branch?
<debfx> agateau: you can throw them at my direction. I want to update it to 2.4.1 anyway.
<debfx> only the debian package lives in that git branch
<agateau> debfx: ok great. is there an lp branch for the ubuntu package?
<debfx> agateau: no
<agateau> debfx: ok, just sent them to you by email
<agateau> for the record, I am waiting for my corporate contributor agreement on qtproject to be approved so that I can propose them upstream
 * agateau fetchs food
<Riddell> agateau: I don't think there is a git packaging branch
<Riddell> that sounds like a Debian thing not ubuntu
<Riddell> so just find someone in ubuntu to check and upload it
<Riddell> and send the same to debian if it's relevant there
 * James147 wonders when that changed :P
<Riddell> James147: the !testers factoid, Tm_T added it recently, feel free to moan to him if you don't want to be on it
<James147> Riddell: Don't mind helping out when I can :)
<Riddell> James147: ISO testing needing done now or today if you can spare a couple of hours
<James147> Riddell: sure
 * James147 wonders if dpkg/apt-get supports pre-install/upgrade hooks of some sort...
<agateau> Riddell: I say there is a git packaging branch based on the Vcs-Git field in debian/control
<Riddell> that'll be debian, least hassle way it to just fix it in ubuntu and send diff to debian by bug tracker
<Riddell> unless debian packager is fabo 
 * Riddell out for an hour
<Riddell> more ISO testing needed :)
<James147> Riddell: what do I need to do for the ISO testing?
<shadeslayer> :'(
<shadeslayer> so much copyright stuff in ktp-common-internals
<Riddell> James147: download an ISO, burn it, install it
<Riddell> it's a slow but necessary process
<Riddell> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com lists what is needed
<yofel> James147: dpkg supports pre-/post-install/-remove scripts for every package
<Tm_T> best is when those pre-install scripts require certain version of some other app
<Tm_T> app/package
<BluesKaj> hi all
<Yuriy__> got leaky konqueror again with 4.8. anything to check before I kill it?
<Riddell> Yuriy__: no, you're at the "tell upstream" stage
<Riddell> bug report might be best
<Riddell> someone with time and knowledge would use valgrind 
<Riddell> greyback: how did your dev week talk go yesterday?
<greyback> Riddell: I think it went ok. It's a hard sell after the exciting UbuntuTV talk, but I got some good questions and people seemed interested, so all good I hope
<Riddell> greyback: nice, sorry I missed it, I'll read the logs
<Yuriy__> that's odd, I seem to have 4.8 RC2
<greyback> Riddell: no worries. I'm trying to write up a blog post about it now, which will be pretty similar ;)
<Riddell> Yuriy__: from Help -> About KDE?
<Yuriy__> yeah
<Riddell> I did a CD install now and it says 4.8.00
<Yuriy__> packages are 4.8.0-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1, but about says 4.7.97 (4.8 RC2)
<Riddell> Yuriy__: oh oneiric?
<Yuriy__> yeah
<Riddell> you don't have something installed and up to date?
<Riddell> I think I would have noticed an issue like that, but now I'm on precise
<Riddell> oh good virtualbox works again on precise, that'll help testing
<Yuriy__> version prolem only appears in konqueror. i'll log out to make sure I don't have something running out of date
<Yuriy__> oh even in konqueror "About konqueror" and "about KDE" show different versions
<Riddell> konq has its own version no
<Riddell> Yuriy__: maybe you are discovering that konq is badly maintained now
<Yuriy__> : (
<Yuriy__> and looks like the lost display settings wasn't a one time thing
<Riddell> I've heard other people have that problem too
 * ScottK waves.
<Yuriy__> oh maybe I needed to click save as default
<Yuriy__> nope that didn't do it
<Yuriy__> could the verson thing be a packaging bug or should I just report it upstream?
<Riddell> Yuriy__: more likely upstream
<Quintasan> Hiho
<Riddell> maybe it's a case of konq being compiled against old kdelibs
<Riddell> let me see
<Riddell> Yuriy__: precise About Konqueror says 4.8.0 so I think my theory is correct
<Riddell> a recompile will fix it
<Riddell> hi Quintasan 
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you check if alioth is online? I can't access it for some reason (I know it was down yesterday)
<Riddell> the website?
<Riddell> http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/ works fine
<Quintasan> Riddell: thanks
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it seems like it is possile to boot off the glx accel kernel on transformer with u-boot, imma going to try this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: is the method independent of SBK version?
<shadeslayer> if so, please to link me to the instructions
<shadeslayer> and turns out they have a newer serial number as well
<shadeslayer> SB0KAS series
<shadeslayer> or something along that .... 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: No idea about the SBK, I think it still requires you to use nvflash
<shadeslayer> grrrr
<Quintasan> Can't you send back your tf and get a refund and buy one from Poland? xD
<shadeslayer> lilstevie hasn't been replying as well
<Quintasan> Well, one should blame either ASUS or NVidia for breaking the nvflash magic
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lilstevie is usally around in #ubuntu-arm or #asus-transformer
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I know, but he hasn't replied to any of my queries on #ubuntu-arm
<shadeslayer> I guess he's busy with stuff
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: catch him now, I just finished talking to him
<shadeslayer> oh okay
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hah, he didn't reply so far :P
<shadeslayer> he's probably got me on /ignore or something by now xD
<shadeslayer> Uhm, anyone have a oneiric machine ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Yuriy__ does
<shadeslayer> Yuriy__: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly < Please test the Telepathy Qt4 package for oneiric
<apachelogger> Darkwing: do you have things in mind for QA?
<apachelogger> that is non-trivial anyway
<micahg> fun bug of the day: Bug #925002 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925002 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "Code of Conduct Violation in Kubuntu Package kpat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925002
<Darkwing> apachelogger: if i d, 
<Darkwing> if i do it should be upstream
<Darkwing> everything should be upstream
<Darkwing> qa in kubuntu should be testing. At that point (ISO) is when upatream joins ubuntu
<Darkwing> micahg: wow...
<Riddell> micahg: oh?
<Riddell> apachelogger or other native german speakers: opinion on bug 925002 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925002 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "Code of Conduct Violation in Kubuntu Package kpat" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925002
<Darkwing> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zigeuner
<Darkwing> it doesnt seem to mean what it used to.
<ScottK> I've asked a native German speaker for an opinion.
<Riddell> 18:30 < Sho_> Riddell: It's not really a racial slur in everyday colloquial use, so not really comparable to "nigger", but  it is a word with a storied history that may be worth avoiding in a translation indeed
<Riddell> worth fixing if we can find a better translation
<micahg> upstream is discussing on their i18n list
<Darkwing> tag it reported and discussions upstream and close it in LP.
<yofel> Darkwing: re Q/A, we still need triaging of our bugs - upstream bugs should go upstream ofc.
<yofel> as for the translation Sho is pretty much right, although the interpretation depends on where you live too and how it's being used in that region
<Riddell> apparantly it's a translation for the game "gypsy"
<yofel> ok, I would've translated that the same on first guess
<Darkwing> yofel: im trying to find a way to give guidance on lp on all of our packages to report upstream
<Darkwing> much like ubiquity dous when you report there
<yofel> Darkwing: you know of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses ?
<yofel> Riddell: and as I thought, "Zigeuner" is the correct german translation for "gypsy"
<yofel> so I tend to agree with the translator, but let's see what they decide
<ScottK> Riddell: Here's what I got when I asked: "I think free speech is important, but in the German social context the term "Zigeuner" clearly is a vehicle of negative prejudice against the Roma people, and Roma typically find it offensive. I just looked at the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and it seems that this should not be allowed. Then again, the game could be satire of the same mindset that likes to use the term "Zigeuner", and then I could see having
<ScottK>  it. I mean, it could be a parody of that mindset. But it probably isn't. I have no idea if "Zigeuner" is a racial slur, because technically there are no races within Homo sapiens, but most people don't get that, so it might still be a racial slur in an imaginary sense. Not much more I can say about it."
<Riddell> a game name isn't a suitable place for satire
<Darkwing> Then again, much like Scotch Tape could be a racial slur in a term. (See Riddell, I remembered)
<yofel> Darkwing: and just by the way, if you plan on doing QA, it would be worth to join #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-testing just so you get to know the other qa folks
<Riddell> Darkwing: yes but that doesn't have such social problems historically, scots were never massacred by a fascist government
<yofel> if you plan to do triaging you should eventually get into ubuntu bug control anyway
<Darkwing> Riddell: True,
<Darkwing> yofel: Thanks.
<Darkwing> yofel: I think what apachelogger and I had talked about was getting Kubuntu users to file all bugs upstream then handpicking the ones that belonged in LP.
<yofel> I'm not sure if the upstream triagers will like that
<Darkwing> 99.9% of our bugs belong upstream.
<yofel> not that much, but it's still the question on how you'll get them to file them upstream
<yofel> we already have all kde bug reporting options on
<debfx> why don't we let the german ubuntu translation team deal with that bug?
<debfx> we (as in packagers) don't even have the permission to change translations
<ScottK> debfx: Because generally the last thing we want to be doing is encouraging Ubuntu translators to "Fix" KDE translations.
<yofel> Darkwing: sure, we *could* add an apport hook to all packages that tells them to go upstream, but I'm not sure if that's something we want to maintain
<Darkwing> yofel: That's why I was trying to figure something out at the LP level
<ScottK> Apport shouldn't be firing on KDE apps anyway.
<yofel> well, it will still work if people run like 'ubuntu-bug plasma-desktop' as they're used from ubuntu
<debfx> ScottK: then add a comment saying just that to the bug and reassign it
<ScottK> I think we ought to figure out what we want and then if upstream declines to fix it, patch i18n.
<Darkwing> I agree... 
<Riddell> ScottK: hopefully sho has a plan to come up with an answer
<ScottK> Yes.
<BluesKaj> anyone having issues with slow loading of files , when ssh'd into a lan or remote pc ?
<BluesKaj> sfpt is much faster , which shouldn't be
<BluesKaj> sftp
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hmm, it's a bit slow here as well, but mostly because I have very low bandwidth
<Darkwing> KMail in KDE 4.8 still hates IMAP boxes over 10K emails.
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  it used to be very quick until kde 4.8 installed on this pc, the lan pc is still on 4.7.4
<BluesKaj>  the Lan pc is also on 12.04 and something else came down the pipe to slow it down
<BluesKaj> couI guess
<ScottK> Darkwing: I've got one with over 15K that's fine on 4.7.4.
<ScottK> Using DIMAP however.
<yofel> my mail folder itself works fine in kmail, but I still can't use the right trash folder
<Darkwing> ScottK: im going to keep wing at it. i hate hate hate thunderbird.
<BluesKaj> hmm, t-bird works fine here , kmail hasn't worked prerly for me since they tied it  akonadi and kontact , I fail to see the resaon why that was done . akonadi is basically useless to us home users.
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel, debfx: that is a kde bug and quite frankly I don't see how it has anything to do with the coc
<apachelogger> the coc defines inter-community relationships
<apachelogger> all that said, the bug itself is rather silly as that is what the game is called not a reference to people
<Darkwing> apachelogger: I would agree with you. But, I don't think it should just be closed without a comment on where it stands.
<BluesKaj> also my HP printer isn't recognized as the default printer and the notifier gives the the "may not be connected" message 
<apachelogger> there is drunken people sining outside my window
 * apachelogger ponders throwing his printer out
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should come inside.
<ScottK> Oh.  Wait.  You meant someone else.
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InXVyUMMjps
 * apachelogger waves fist int he general direction of ScottK
 * ScottK saw apachelogger mention drunk and jumped to the logical, but in this case, wrong conclusion.
 * apachelogger hasn't had a drop since saturday :(
<maco> <ScottK>  it. I mean, it could be a parody of that mindset. But it probably isn't. I have no idea if "Zigeuner" is a racial slur, because technically there are no races within Homo sapiens, but most people don't get that, so it might still be a racial slur in an imaginary sense. Not much more I can say about it."  <-- would they prefer "ethnic slur"?
<ScottK> That wasn't me, that was from a native German speaker I know.
<ScottK> Probably.
<maco> hence they not you
<ScottK> Right, missed the bit at the end at first.
 * shadeslayer had whiskey for the first time ever yesterday
<shadeslayer> better than beer if I may say so ...
<shadeslayer> also, ktp-common-internals uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^
<yofel> debfx: could you review oxygen-gtk3 in ninjas when you have time?
<apachelogger> maco: actually IIRC zigeuner was originally a social term refering to people who live "on the road", only through the nutzis it got an ethnic drift
<apachelogger> and about that comment WRT to no races within homo sapiens ... there were between 193* and 1945, proofing my point about messed up meaning from above without having to digg through a tediously long wikipedia article ^^
<debfx> yofel: do you want me to upload it?
<yofel> if it's ok, go ahead
<yofel> thanks
<debfx> yofel: it doesn't still the theme to a multiarch location
<debfx> other than that it looks fine
<debfx> I guess CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX_INITIALIZED_TO_DEFAULT needs to be set
<yofel> where did you get that from?
<debfx> from the oxygen gtk2 package
<yofel> ah, ok, my error
<debfx> ok, uploaded
<yofel> did you add it?
<debfx> yep
<yofel> k
<debfx> hm dpkg-shlibdeps says "contains an unresolvable reference to symbol _ZNK6Oxygen12TreeViewData19updateColumnsCursorEv"
<debfx> that's a bug
<yofel> thanks for filing that
<debfx> yofel: have you found another way to set the gtk3 theme except that xsettings-kde thing?
<debfx> oh, we already have that in the archive
<yofel> only that and the ini file so far
<debfx> how convenient
<yofel> I'm a bit stuck in exams right now
<yofel> the version we have is older than what fedora has, but it might still work
<debfx> I wonder what else xsettings-kde does
<apachelogger> xsettings ^^
<apachelogger> single most funny thing ever invented
<apachelogger> right after sl maybe
<yofel> I don't particulary like that solution, but as long as I don't know what lubuntu and xubuntu do it's better than the ini file
 * yofel pokes in #xubuntu-devel
<rdieter> yofel: we/fedora went with using xsettings-kde as the least bad solution too.  in a perfect world, there's be a *lot* more harmonizing between oxygen-gtk*, xsettings-kde, kcm-gtk (some day maybe).
<yofel> my problem with xsettings is that it doesn't make a difference between gtk2 and 3. But yeah, currently it might be the best solution
<rdieter> the non-difference is gnome's problem.  they do not distingish gtk2/gtk3 :(
<debfx> yofel: xfce4-settings seems to contain an xsettings daemon
<yofel> k, guess we'll go with that then
<debfx> rdieter: what else does xsettings-kde do? or have you disabled the other parts?
<rdieter> debfx: I'm not intimately familiar with it (Kevin_Kofler is our goto guy).  I believe it can share preferences for fonts, color scheme, icon theme too, probably more.
<debfx> ok, let's hope it doesn't make things worse
<debfx> ScottK, Riddell: oxygen gtk3 is in the NEW queue in case you have some time to review it
<apachelogger> yofel: my problem with xsettings is that it is xsettings
<apachelogger> now what if we switch to wayland
<yofel> well, problem is that gnome really doesn't care about how well gtk is configurable outside of gnome
<yofel> they provided an ini file and think it's sufficient
<apachelogger> yofel: why is it not?
<apachelogger> we could always haxx0r the GTK ^^
<yofel> well, feel free to add GTK3_RC_FILES. I'm not good enough at C for that
<apachelogger> env var?
<apachelogger> I was more thinking along sane KDE integration :P
<apachelogger> envrionment is weird anyway
<yofel> well, true
<apachelogger> yofel: but really, why do we need that env var anyway?
<apachelogger> like why do we not change the ini?
<yofel> dunno. I mean I'm fine with the ini file. But that'll potentially mess with other dektop environments which we haven't done till now
<yofel> I haven't had time to test this enough yet
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> does one not have to do the same thing when Qt should use the GTK compatibiltiy theme engine thing?
<yofel> the ini file would be less messy than xsettings IMO, but will require a bit of a kcm-gtk rewrite
<apachelogger> QString QGuiPlatformPlugin::styleName()
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> perhaps Qt actually autoswitches to GTK style in a gnome session
<apachelogger> smart
 * apachelogger actually thought of a similar technique for GTK
<yofel> well, Qt does it properly. Gtk does not -.-
<apachelogger> well, that would not be too difficult
<apachelogger> getenv("DESKTOP_SESSION") ... strcmp(,"KDE") ... read ~/.kgtkrc ... set theme engine accordingly
<apachelogger> just need to find the right spot in GTK to do it
<apachelogger> for which I have no motivation
<apachelogger> someone find a gtk fanboi to implement my supreme algorithm :P
<apachelogger> oh my this code is scary
<amichair> afiestas: you've offered to help with bug 289760 ? I'm having it since I upgraded to kde 4.8. What info do u need?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289760 in language-pack-fr-base (Ubuntu) "[Ibex] language-pack-fr-base - Depends: language-pack-fr but it is not going to be installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289760
<amichair> oops... that is, http://bugs.kde.org/289760
<ubottu> KDE bug 289760 in general "powerdevil 4 8 RC1: does not react on lid close events due to policies" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<afiestas> amichair_: yes !
<afiestas> would be awesome if we can debug it, I tried to reproduce in 3 computes with 3 different environments and gpu and I couldnt :/
<yofel> note: works fine here (T510 - nvidia quadro nvs 3100m)
<yofel> (powerdevil)
<yofel> precise
<yofel> same on my eeePC (intel 945GME, precise)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-02
<claydoh> if i get this job at harbor freight tools, I will be using KDE there :D
<claydoh> their cash register/inventory system use red hat and KDE3 lol
<Riddell> nice, if due for an upgrade :)
<claydoh> lol
<claydoh> they have 300+ locations all using it iirc
<Riddell> sounds like a case of it works so no need to upgrade
<Riddell> which is fine if liable to bit-rot
<claydoh> yup, it is a place for cheap tools
<Riddell> got any good sandpaper for use on epoxy resin?
<claydoh> probably
<claydoh> i assume waterproof paper 
<claydoh> or aluminum oxide for finish work 
<claydoh> but am no expert yet
<Riddell> anything to add? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview#Kubuntu
<Darkwing> Riddell: anything else we add? we aren'tlaunching litedm are we? 
<Darkwing> Wow... I had to crash akonadi to get it to send mail via KMail in 4.8
 * Tm_T lits a fag and ponders a moment over https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdegames/+bug/925002/comments/4
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 925002 in kdegames (Ubuntu) "Code of Conduct Violation in Kubuntu Package kpat" [High,Won't fix]
<Tm_T> ...or something
<micahg> hehe
<amichair> afiestas: if there's any info I can provide to help with solving this bug, let me know
<Riddell> Darkwing: "we aren'tlaunching litedm are we" pardon?
<agateau> Riddell: I guess Darkwing means lightdm?
<Riddell> oh maybe
<afiestas> amichair_: open "kdebugdialog" seelct everything with the word "kded" on it 
<afiestas> then go to a terminal and execute kquitapp kded4; sleep 5; kded4 --nofork
<afiestas> then try to reproduce the bug and paste the output somewhere
<apachelogger> lightdm?
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> afiestas: btw, u still working on xrandr fixes?
<apachelogger> since 4.8 it seems utterly broken for markey again
<afiestas> apachelogger: well utterly broken is not something I can fix 
<afiestas> no commit has been done since my fixes so..
<apachelogger> yeah, I wasn't implying you broke it :)
<apachelogger> just wondering whether you still have it on your todo
<afiestas> if you gimme a bug I can reproduce, I will fix it :p
<apachelogger> markey: give the master a bug 
<apachelogger> yofel_, debfx: do I read the code wrong or did they remove the .gtkrc support completely?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> deprecate it anyway
<yofel_> they did
<yofel> that's why we're looking at xsettings in the first place
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the Qt approach is still an option
<apachelogger> though I can't quite figure out where it spits out the default theme
 * apachelogger should do phonon stuff anyway
<Tm_T> apachelogger: afiestas: this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183143
<ubottu> KDE bug 183143 in kcm_randr "Display Settings are Lost on Logout" [Normal,Reopened]
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> something along those lines anyway
<Tm_T> I have that problem
<apachelogger> the entire thing really needs redoing
<Tm_T> the krandr settings are not read on login
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the silly thing is
<apachelogger> they are not even with krandrtray in autostart
<apachelogger> which apparently worked before
<Tm_T> awww
<afiestas> apachelogger: that's what I'm doing (redoing it)
<afiestas> apachelogger: are you comming to fosdem?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> bambee_ is
<apachelogger> he is my proxy
<apachelogger> which prevents liver failure on my side :P
<schnelle_> guys i am running newest muon from qapt ppa in oneiric 
<schnelle_> and muon updater offers upgrade !?
<schnelle_> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1T/pt/40ZkO4Fo/snapshot4.png
<schnelle_> but "show new distribution releases" is set to "never": http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2t/1c/47yhDVjM/snapshot5.png
<schnelle_> anyone seeing this?
<Riddell> schnelle_: file a bug or talk to jonathan thomas, he's not on the channel just now
<schnelle_> ok
<amichair> afiestas: kquitapp(27042): "Application kded4 could not be found using service org.kde.kded4 and path /MainApplication."
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<amichair> (ps shows one 'kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]')
<shadeslayer> Heh, I can't get my notebook up and running after making it sleep
<apachelogger> amichair: kded4 register as kded
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get proper hardware then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: atleast the Display Port works properly now :P
<shadeslayer> can connect to Projectors and TV's just fine ....
<apachelogger> watching prn with pornon on pornjector?
<shadeslayer> yup
<shadeslayer> Did I mention Dragon makes X crash and VLC crashes when I try to play a video?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ Any insights?
<amichair> afiestas: http://pastebin.com/yaFdQxQf (annotated with my comments)
<amichair> afiestas: note that another display bug is mentioned other than no sleep - what can I do, it happened while I was running this little test :-)
<BluesKaj> morning folks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: get proper hardware then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: make proper software for my hardware
<BluesKaj> now now
<shadeslayer> poor buildd's
<shadeslayer> "amd64	3	 9541 jobs (13 days)"
<shadeslayer> "i386	5	 17762 jobs (13 days)"
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: btw lilstevie says that it is possible to get native Ubuntu running on the transformer, it's just that he was busy last month
<Quintasan> native?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> so what the hell I have been installing up until now?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: as in, not a chroot
<shadeslayer> I can't even get chroot :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: OLiFE was doing a chroot?
<shadeslayer> I don't know
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: do you reboot in order to get Ubuntu?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I do, and I did hold pwr down to get into it
<afiestas> amichair_: mmm is "normal" that it does not go to suspend if an external monitor is connected
<Quintasan> I was using dualboot
<afiestas> oh wait, re-reading it again
<shadeslayer> It's native then
<afiestas> amichair_: I see, it is detected HDMI1 as active and that may be why the desktop is not resized either
<afiestas> can you give me the output of xrandr, and tell me your GPU ?
<amichair> afiestas: http://pastebin.com/rrimjDPV
<afiestas> amichair_: now do this
<afiestas> xrandr --output eDP1 --off; This will disconnect the eDP output
<afiestas> (do that while getting the kded output)
<afiestas> and once it is removed, tell me if the desktop has been resized this time, and then close the lid
 * Riddell reports bug 925490
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925490 in muon (Ubuntu) "codec install does enable you to play mp3" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925490
<amichair> afiestas: this will disable the laptop monitor, not the external one, yes?
<afiestas> amichair_: yes
<afiestas> in that case the inhibition will be correct, later we will test the other way around, disabling the HDMI 
<afiestas> important to do everything via command line to be sure that krandr is not playing with us
<amichair> afiestas: ok, did it: http://pastebin.com/8X5SMFCL
<amichair> afiestas: how do I re-enable edp1?
<afiestas> ooks, good news is taht this time the "active monitor" list is correct
<afiestas> xrandr --output eDP1 --auto --output HDMI1 --off
<afiestas> this will turn off the HDMI and turn on the eDP1
<amichair> afiestas:  http://pastebin.com/qKFxMG5E
<afiestas> now it worked, right?
<afiestas> kded(29956) PowerDevil::Action::trigger: Unsatisfied policies, the action has been aborted
<afiestas> oh shit
<amichair> afiestas: the display resizing yes, the sleep no
<afiestas> you are running 4.8.0 I suppose
<amichair> afiestas: btw, right after a fresh reboot the sleep does seem to work, and also now if I press the sleep (fn+f1) shortcut or select it from shutdown menu. It doesn't work when closing the lid, after I've been using it for a while, or sleeping/resuming, or using HDMI - not quite sure what causes it to start failing
<amichair> afiestas: unrelated, another annoying bug is that once I reconnect HDMI (like right now), while both monitors work, it doesn't remember the configuration - I'm getting a clone right now, even though before the xrander stuff I had an extended desktop configuration (with HDMI being the primary)
<afiestas> it will only remember one configuration and not sure if it is working
<amichair> every time I plug in or resume HDMI, I have to go into the display settings and re-configure the setup :-/
<afiestas> I'm in the process of redoing all this because the current thing is... well let's say it is old
<amichair> it would be great if it remembered the configuration per list of currently connected devices
<afiestas> it does
<afiestas> (yes in pressent, the current code I have around here it does that :p)
<amichair> in that case, it would be great if it did something with that knowledge ;-)
<afiestas> I hope to have it finished in a few months :p
<amichair> afiestas: cool! looking forward to it :-)
<afiestas> going back to the inhibition thing
<BluesKaj> BBL
<afiestas> enable HDMI1 and eDP1, then restart kded
<afiestas> I'm going to need all kded output if possible, especially if lines like
<afiestas> "Inhibing: " or "Inhibing: " appear
<afiestas> once restarted close the lid, in theory it should not suspend
<afiestas> then WITHOUT restarting kded, disable the laptop screen by executing
<afiestas> xrandr --output eDP1 --off
<afiestas> close the lid again, and in theory it should NOT suspend
<amichair> it does: say Inhibing, which sounds close enough to inhibiting :-)  http://pastebin.com/p8TFNCnT
<afiestas> finally, execute xrandr --output eDP1 --auto --output HDMI1 --off
<afiestas> wait 1 second or 2, close the lid and it should suspend
<amichair> so repeating the same excercise as before basically?
<afiestas> I guess, but this time with the entire log so I can see why it is not stopping
<amichair> afiestas: here's the whole annotated session: http://pastebin.com/CPbPTv7C
<amichair> (sleep didn't work at any point)
<afiestas> amichair_: awesome ! 
<afiestas> can you test a patch? 
<amichair> afiestas: how hard/dangerous/reversible is it?
<afiestas> it is not dangerous at all, 100% reversible I promess won't kill any kitty
<amichair> ok, let's give it  a shot
<afiestas> amichair: give me 10 min to re-read the entire bug report to be sure that what I'm going to do fix it once for all
<amichair> no problem!
<afiestas> amichair: http://www.afiestas.org/picopatch.patch
<amichair> afiestas: what do I need to checkout, dependencies to install, and how to build it?
<afiestas> maybe will be quicker if some kubuntu packager fellow can do magic and create a package?
<afiestas> Riddell:  apachelogger bambee_ etc ? :p
<amichair> magic would be nice, yes
<Riddell> afiestas: what?
<afiestas> anywya, going to commit the change, is a fix for sure 
<afiestas> Riddell: package a kde-workspace package with a fix I just made so amichair chan test
<Riddell> I don't have time today but it's easy enough for someone familiar with packaging
<debfx> is there something kvkbd can do that the keyboard plasma widget can't?
<debfx> otherwise we could unseed it
<Riddell> I don't know, need someone familiar with accessibility to say
<Riddell> you could well be right
<debfx> oh, the layout is very broken when added to a vertical panel :/
<Riddell> of kvkbd?
<debfx> no, the plasma widget
<afiestas> debfx: do you have time for packaging kde-workspace with an extra patch so amichair can do some testing ?
<debfx> afiestas: not today
<amichair> do u guys have a nightly build? if so I can test it tomorrow 
<amichair> I'd try and build it myself, but I'm lacking a build environment and time
<Riddell> amichair: project neon for nightly builds of KDE
<Riddell> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<Riddell> apachelogger, yofel: what's the state of project neon, got it running for my fosdem demo, looking great, it's 4.8 branch right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there any easy way I can get telepathy-kde running to demo at fosdem?
<yofel> Riddell: no, it's master (~4.9), and lacking a little maintainence lately but should still work
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there's a scripted setup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so if you use the script + neon, it should work
 * afiestas just requested sponsorshp
<afiestas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<afiestas> if I read everything correctly, we can upload new packages until February 16th, right?
<yofel> right, after that you'll need to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess if you still need to get something in
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://community.kde.org/Real-Time_Communication_and_Collaboration/Getting_Set_Up/Scripted
<Riddell> thanks yofel, shadeslayer 
<Riddell> afiestas: yes
<afiestas> Riddell: new minor releases will be allowed?
<Riddell> afiestas: no new features without approval
<Riddell> so point releases are usually ok
<afiestas> oks
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> is there any intent to update digikam to 2.5.0 and/or sync it with debian (experimental) before FF?
<Riddell> Adri2000: yes that would be nice
<Adri2000> (I'm asking because I'd like to get opencv updated, and the digikam 2.4.0 in ubuntu FTBFS with the new opencv, while the digikam 2.5.0 in debian doesn't :))
<Riddell> go for it
<Adri2000> will talk with debfx first, because the number of ubuntu changes according to changelog scares me :p
<yofel> it shouldn't be that much. It's just that we never got to merge it with debian since 2.0 came out so you can't really see what the actuall diff is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw in that script, make sure you run neon-env first and then the script
<Riddell> oh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where do I get that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you'll get it when you install Project Neon ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I have it installed
<shadeslayer> ah, then just type : neon-env in the console
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nothing
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you install project-neon-utils?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> trying..
<Riddell> something compiling..
<shadeslayer> lol wot?
<shadeslayer> that's probably kbuildsycoca4 running :P
<Riddell> the build script is compiling bits
<Riddell> shadeslayer: compiled and installed I think, now what?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in krunner type "telepathy" and it should pop up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh, you wouldn't have any accounts configured as well, so you'll have to go to systemsettings first
<shadeslayer> or : kcmshell4 kcm_telepathy_accounts
 * shadeslayer ponders if Riddell has telepathy-gabble installed
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/telepathy.png
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I like your wallpaper
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> "Could not find module 'kcm_telepathy_accounts'. See kcmshell4 --list for the full list of modules.
<shadeslayer> anyway, mission control isn't running
<Riddell> this is seeming too much like hard work for me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, initial setup  is a bit of a hassle
<shadeslayer> the backend doesn't start automagically
<Riddell> oh well, too much energy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you have telepathy-mission-control-5 installed?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> will that fix it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay, install telepathy-mission-control-5 , telepathy-gabble and telepathy-salut
<Riddell> shadeslayer: then it'll work?
<shadeslayer> and after that, you need to either log out/log in again or run : /usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: like I said, the backend doesn't autostart on install
<Riddell> shadeslayer: progress
<Riddell> but I can't connect to google talk
<shadeslayer> Oh, what's the problem?
<Riddell> "there was a problem while trying to connect - some of the IM components are not working correctly"
<shadeslayer> telepathy-gabble is supposed to take care of issues
<Riddell> telepathy-gabble is installed
<shadeslayer> uhh hmm ...
<shadeslayer> Lemme ask, one sec
<Darkwing> hmmm, I kinda like the feel of the new default wallpaper
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: yeah same here
<shadeslayer> It's .... frsh
<shadeslayer> *fresh
<yofel> horos was too distracting compared with air
<yofel> err... *paired with air
<Darkwing> its plain but, artistically solid
<Darkwing> 4.8 ingeneral has a better user feel.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm ... you need to copy /opt/project-neon/share/dbus-1/services/org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Client.* to /usr/share/dbus-1/services/ I believe
<shadeslayer> That should be the last thing you need to do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: same thing
<shadeslayer> :S 
<shadeslayer> Log out and login again
<shadeslayer> stupid DBus is stupid
<Riddell> shadeslayer: same thing
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> I don't know then :(
<BluesKaj> ssh sure is slow to load remote files on kde 4.8
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did it work? Or will you wait for the packages? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no
<cnd> hmm
<cnd> oops
<Riddell> nice e-mail of the day http://paste.kde.org/198764/
<Riddell> well negative at the end but otherwise nice
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think he means that he switched to Kubuntu :P
<BarkingFish> i don't see that as negative at all, Riddell :)
<yofel> he isn't the first one :D
<BarkingFish> Far from it.  He's taken ubuntu off and switched to the Big Blue K :)  And that can't be bad.
<Riddell> I'm away for a few hours, please watch for alpha 2 announce and put on the website when you see it
<afiestas> mm I was thinking on rushing on qrandr development so it can be at precise but since it is a LTS... I better do something else
<afiestas> so, waht can I do to help kubuntu? which bug do you want me to try to fix?
<skaet> Riddell, (or delegate) - images are up on site, and announce has been mailed.   You can make your page live now. 
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/precise-alpha
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/precise-alpha  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-03
<apachelogger> alpha \o/
<micahg> is there a reason why qt3-designer is in the kubuntu supported seed?
<apachelogger> micahg: leftover I guess
<apachelogger> yeah, doesn't even seem to have rdeps
<micahg>  * qt3-designer #may as well, qt3 is in LSB
<apachelogger> oh yes, LSB and their old cruft ^^
<apachelogger> though I am not sure why designer would be part of the spec
<micahg> I was thinking of asking to demote the rest of the binaries in qt-x11-free to universe that isn't needed by LSB
<micahg> it's not, it's just seeded in main as "supported" since we have to keep qt3 there
<apachelogger> well, so put qt3 there, but designer makes no sense :P
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/qt3-designer/filelist
<apachelogger> it doesn't even contain stuff you'd need at either build or runtime
<micahg> right, I think it was just a ride along
<apachelogger> probably
<micahg> mind if I remove it?
<apachelogger> nope
<micahg> done, thanka
<micahg> *thanks
<apachelogger> afiestas: about your patch... is that stuff meant to be string based? :O
<apachelogger> it's like pulseaudio on drugs then ;)
<Riddell> micahg: yes qt3-designer should be demonted,thanks for looking into it
<Riddell> I'm away to fosdem today so can't do the release team meeting, ask skaet how to help if you can (it's easy)
<Riddell> "Felix Geyer (debfx) renewed their own membership"  thanks for still loving us debfx!
<ScottK> Riddell: I will likely be around and can be present for the meeting.  Can you send the status mail out before you go?
<shadeslayer> yofel_: apachelogger we don't install translations because the buildd automatically puts them in lang packs right?
<apachelogger> what?
<apachelogger> we do install translations!
<apachelogger> via language packs
<apachelogger> for main/restricted packages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, what I'm saying is, we don't bundle translations with the apps themselves right?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> actually, isn't there some exceptions?
<apachelogger> of course there is
<shadeslayer> ^ Don't know alot about i10n magic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay, so, in KDE telepathy, should I bundle translations together with the app or leave them for the buildd?
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> for achive builds you cannot bundle translations
<apachelogger> they will be stripped away
<apachelogger> holy automated
<apachelogger> IIRC you can have them in your install file
<apachelogger> but they still won't show up in the deb
<shadeslayer> oh awesome
<apachelogger> the stripping happens like right at deb creation or immediately before it
<shadeslayer> I think it happens just before it
<shadeslayer> ( from looking at the build log )
<apachelogger> simply look at dh_binarymangler or whats its name
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you find your phone?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> ah okay :D
<apachelogger> it was hiding in hydrogen's computer
<shadeslayer> sneaky little thing eh
<skaet> Riddell, ScottK - no actual IRC meeting today (day after a milestone release),  discussion will be held on ubuntu-release maillist instead.
<ScottK> skaet: Thanks.  Riddell's off on his way to FOSDEM.
<skaet> ScottK,  Thanks.  :)  if there's anything that's of concern for the Kubuntu team,  please send it to the mail list,  folks should be monitoring/responding for there today. 
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Riddell https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+packages : ktp-accounts-kcm is final as well, ktp approver pending review
<Quintasan> k
<micahg> Riddell: I'll work on getting the rest of that stack except for what lsb-desktop needs demoted later
<shadeslayer> whoops
<shadeslayer> yofel: huh, we have kdevelop  packages in staging
<yofel> shadeslayer: uh, didn't you use staging for the backports?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yep, and we forgot to finish them off
<shadeslayer> I'm finishing it off right now
<shadeslayer> and I think it has a slight problem
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/199496/ 
<shadeslayer> Didn't have it on precise
<yofel> seems right though looking at the install files
<yofel> the old one had a broken pattern
<shadeslayer> hmm ... I'll have to add break/replaces in kdevplatform-dev then
<shadeslayer> yofel: do we need this fix in precise as well ? Or just oneiric?
<shadeslayer> I don't remember seeing the issue on precise
<yofel> should be needed for both
<yofel> apt probably just upgraded the packages in a different order there
<shadeslayer> possibly
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kdevelop/kdevplatform_1.2.81-0ubuntu2.dsc < Please review and upload :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: up
<shadeslayer> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-04
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<stanley_robertso> Need a small help in NVIDIA drivers for kbuntu Linux
<stanley_robertso> anyone there ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: did you restart your server last night? :D
<yofel> more like... it crashed and rebooted itself... o.O?
<yofel> I haven't really figured out what happened
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> KDevelop backports up for testing from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<shadeslayer> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147
<shadeslayer> erk
<shadeslayer> hmm, my screen is all sorts of flickering
<shadeslayer> or maybe I just developer super vision
<shadeslayer> *developed
<snowlinux> sorry i logged out ive been testing Kubuntu with KDE on An Old Desktop, and its freakin amazing!!
<snowlinux> Tm_t you were right i had to use it myself to understand what it is
<Tm_T> (:
<snowlinux> its amazing, the pure customization :) its like god made an os, and he perfected it
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/ktp-text-ui_0.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc up for review
<shadeslayer> I think I did get super vision from playing on the xbox, the flickering is now gone and I haven't done a single thing
<Tm_T> Riddell: spot the "launnchpad" in http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.8.0
<ScottK> Tm_T: Fixed.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> where was our update policy again?
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: Update policy?
<Tm_T> SRU, ah found it
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/UpdatesPolicy
<Tm_T> ye thanks
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Tm_T> howdy
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T , still cold cold there ?..I see eastern europe in the deep freeze 
<BluesKaj> oops , ot
<shadeslayer> I think we can bury https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/682959 now
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 682959 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "rekonq Launchpad error " [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> works in Neon ( Qt 4.8 and rekonq from master )
<shadeslayer> oh and where does the code reside that allows me to link bugs.kde.org reports to launchpad?
<shadeslayer> or vice versa
<yofel> shadeslayer: not sure if it works the other way around - if it's on launchpad go to "Also affects project"
<yofel> and that bug is fixed indeed
<yofel> just tried it on staging
<shadeslayer> yofel: likewise
<shadeslayer> yofel: what I meant is
<shadeslayer> when I try to use the bug URL
<shadeslayer> Launchpad fails to recognize it
<shadeslayer> I have to use the XML thingy at the bottom
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> what xml thingie?
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?ctype=xml&id=231559 << This works, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231559 does not
<ubottu> KDE bug 231559 in general "sometimes unable to save comments in launchpad" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<yofel> really o.O? has always worked for me in the past
<yofel> maybe the broke something
<shadeslayer> iirc it's been broken for quite a while
<shadeslayer> try it on staging
<shadeslayer> gaaahhh
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/alpha-2/precise-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent << No seeds for download
<shadeslayer> today is not a good day
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> staging times out. Great
<shadeslayer> yeah I was getting that as well
<shadeslayer> any ideas whom to contact to get atleast a single webseed for that torrent?
<yofel> well, I could seed that, seems like it's really 0 seeds
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> iirc all ISO's had atleast one webseed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ Whom should we contact in such scenarios?
<yofel> I made my server seed the desktop images at least
<shadeslayer> I'm zsyncing the desktop amd64 image, going to take atleast a hour to download
<yofel> I usually always seed the isos for a while, but not the alphas
<shadeslayer> ^ Don't have enough bandwidth to seed anything :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/view/head:/lib/lp/bugs/externalbugtracker/bugzilla.py
<shadeslayer> so ... much ... python
<shadeslayer>         """Return True if the remote host has the Launchpad plugin installed.  ... whut
<shadeslayer> you need a launchpad plugin on bugzilla as well?
<shadeslayer> yofel: kind of difficult to debug a problem withing launchpad itself without running a entire instance :P
<yofel> agreed
 * shadeslayer files bug instead
<yofel> fun
<shadeslayer> yep, works in staging, doesn't work in production
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> nighters
<yofel> gn
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-05
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> does anyone know if nepomuk/datamanagement.h is shipped somehow with 4.7.4 or 4.8 on oneiric?
<freinhard> can't find it this way: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=datamanagement.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<yofel> it's not, we don't ship the headers from kde-runtime
<freinhard> just tried to build the nepomuktagmanager (see planet)
<yofel> unless I missed something, kde-runtime isn't supposed to have anything that is a build-dependency of something else
<yofel> you could use project-neon for development, the headers are shipped there
<freinhard> thank you for the hint, i'll wait till there's a package, neon is not an option on a netbook ;)
<yofel> freinhard: point is, we *intentionally* don't ship the headers. So unless there's a real reason to, there won't be a package for them
<freinhard> yofel: i meant i won't wait for a package with the headers but a package with nepomuktagmanager ;)
<freinhard> i get the point of not shipping them
<yofel> ah
<yofel> ok then :)
<freinhard> maybe i'll just copy the headers from some sourcetarball for now
<freinhard> would be good to have a package in the future, just saw that kde-telepathy copied the headers as well
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> suddenly  I have a very herky-jerky response on the mouse cursor on my older pc , after the latest kernel upgrade ..am i alone in this ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: 12.04 works fine here
<Peace-> :D
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  yeah , fine here too , it's my other pc that has the problem
<yofel> during scrolling? if yes see backlog of +1 from a few mins ago
<BluesKaj> yofel,  not just scrolling , moving the cursor males it jump a little at a time rather than smooth movement
<yofel> I'll try it later then, still running -13
<BluesKaj> my usb/wireless logitech mouse won't work at all
<BluesKaj> was working fine before the new kernel
<Peace-> i have a problem with my mouse wifi... trust :d
<Peace-> it doesn't work :D
<Peace-> yofel: do you know why there is this sick ffmpeg build from libav developer instead of the natural ffmpeg?
<Peace-> it sayss 
<Peace-> This program is not developed anymore and is only provided for compatibility. Use avconv instead (see Changelog for the list of incompatible changes).
<yofel> @_@
<yofel> upstream changelog:
<yofel> - ffmpeg deprecated, added avconv, which is almost the same for now, except
<yofel> for a few incompatible changes in the options, which will hopefully make them
<yofel> easier to use. The changes are:
<yofel> </snip>
<yofel> Peace-: here's the full cl: http://paste.kde.org/200510
<Peace-> yofel: for what i know ffmpef standard is the best and it's complete 
<yofel> well, as I see it our 'ffmpeg' has been provided by libav for quite a while 
<Peace->  yes and it sucks 
<Peace-> if you see for example ffprobe
<Peace-> it can print video 
<Peace-> stuff better thatn avprobe
<Peace-> i guess av is just a silly fork 
<DasKreecH> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-28
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems like that FUSE patch in kde4libs causes alot of issues 
<shadeslayer> see bug 313888
<ubottu> bug 313888 in Tunnel Manager "tunnelrunner exit due to ssh kill is not detected" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/313888
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> kde bug 313888
<ubottu> KDE bug 313888 in general "Solid::Device( "/org/kde/fuse/run/vmblock-fuse" ).parent() returns same device, causing infinite loops in Amarok (ivan/* kdelibs branches)" [Major,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=313888
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I've removed the patch and uploaded
<jussi> morning all
<highvoltage> hey jussi 
<jussi> highvoltage: good morning Mr Carter
<shadeslayer> hey jussi, highvoltage
<shadeslayer> ssup
<jussi> good morning shadeslayer
 * jussi notes highvoltage went to bed
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> vlc is just skipping over 80% of the song
<shadeslayer> so is amarok
<shadeslayer> as does ... chrome O_O
<jussi> shadeslayer: ahh I remember something like that in the past... on amarok
<shadeslayer> I think that file is corrupted
<jussi> well that would explain it...
<jussi> lol
<shadeslayer> yeah, playing other files works
<jussi> iirc, it was playing files over networks last time that was the iddue
<jussi> you know you are tired when this happens...
<jussi> jussi@Albatross:~$ sudo apt-get upday
<jussi> [sudo] password for jussi: 
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> jussi: how's elodi?
<jussi> shadeslayer: doing well, turned 1 the other week
<shadeslayer> oh ... Belated happy birthday to her!
<jussi> :D
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> hi soee
<Peace-> problem with mtp on 13.04
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/28/plasma-desktopc29846.png
<Peace-> and it doesn't find the package
<Peace-> samba still doesn't work ...
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> does it make sense to add a page to the installer asking the user to choose a browser?
<shadeslayer> Peace-: what pops that question?
<yofel_> shadeslayer: that would need a short pro/con list integrated so people can actually make an educated choice
<shadeslayer> why? I'd say that list rekonq/chromium/firefox
<shadeslayer> most people would know about those
<shadeslayer> if they don't, stick with the default
<shadeslayer> ( which will be rekonq )
<yofel_> as microsoft got forced to add a browser choice I guess it's fair to have one
<yofel_> question is where to put it
<shadeslayer> after the page where we ask if the user wants to install codecs
<yofel_> the only customization currently is the third-party checkbox at the beginning
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> we add 3 huge icons
<shadeslayer> because people like huge icons
<yofel_> hm, true. Needs to be before the installation start, which is after partitioning
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> it also needs to check if the user is connected to the network
<shadeslayer> which brings us to
<shadeslayer> wifi support in the installer
 * shadeslayer is checking out ubiquity to check how difficult this is going to be
<yofel> wasn't that only hanging on insufficient developer time?
<shadeslayer> then there's also the webcam stuff that the gtk ui of ubiquity has
<shadeslayer> yofel: dunno, but I'm compiling a list of features I want to work on next month
<yofel> what for? user logo?
<shadeslayer> yep
<xnox> gtk - has wifi page. The base controller is network aware and can tell plugins/pages whether or not there are internetz.
<shadeslayer> seems fairly trivial
<shadeslayer> ( just from reading the webcam plugin )
<shadeslayer> xnox: cool :)
<shadeslayer> xnox: I'm going to need all the help I can get to implement this :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'm also thinking of doing this in QML xD
<yofel> ack
<yofel> that's the way to go with qt5 anyway
<shadeslayer> xnox: do you think that if I write a page to choose a browser, that's going to be accepted?
<shadeslayer> or would that go against some sort of design or sth
<yofel> though porting ubiquity to qml is probably something for post-14.04
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> but I don't want to use .ui for new stuff
<shadeslayer> better to just write it in QML
<yofel> sure, if the looks aren't too different, go ahead
<xnox> shadeslayer: i am really confused why one would want to choose a browser, considering that we are not forced by law (yet) and it's a waste of space on the CD (majority will pick default/first and the other one will be removed by ubiquity at cleanup)
<yofel> i just has to fit into ubiquity overall
<shadeslayer> yofel: right
<shadeslayer> xnox: oh I don't plan on including the browser on the CD
<xnox> shadeslayer: my position here is that sort of thing should be done on first-login instead.
<shadeslayer> xnox: it's like the restricted codecs
<shadeslayer> you can tick off "I also want to install Firefox/Chromium" and we add that to the list of things to be installed
<xnox> shadeslayer: it's nothing like resticted codecs (which we are not allowed on the CD). Unless you are trying to offer Chrome/Opera?!
<shadeslayer> xnox: I meant in terms of implementation
<shadeslayer> it *would* be like that
<xnox> shadeslayer: out of scope, make the installation longer, confusing & technical. You are free to do it in the qt frontend =)
<shadeslayer> xnox: that's what I was asking about :P
<xnox> but gtk frontend will not be having that ;-)
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> it's just that our users are asking for this
<shadeslayer> because our current default browser is not up to the mark
<shadeslayer> I wonder if we can switch to chromium by default
<shadeslayer> oh wait, not in line with our cycle
<shadeslayer> xnox: btw how do you test new stuff in ubiquity?
<xnox> lubuntu uses chromium by default.
<shadeslayer> I see
 * shadeslayer will ask lubuntu devs how their experience has been
<xnox> shadeslayer: depends, usually I boot a VM into installer. stop lightdm, stop ubiquity, pkill -9 X, download/patch individual files, and start ubiquity again.
<shadeslayer> bah :P
<shadeslayer> sounds like alot of work
<xnox> (where start is literal $ start/stop are literal)
<xnox> it's safe.
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how much does plasma active need that fuse patch?
<shadeslayer> I don't remember, I can't find the IRC logs I saved
<shadeslayer> I'll ask in #active again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: <notmart> shadeslayer: pa3 will still work..
<shadeslayer> good thing we added it earlier in the cycle rather than later ....
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw I also have bodega packaging, but all of it needs descriptions and reviewing
<shadeslayer> I can't think up of a good description ... so haven't uploaded it anywhere
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's the PA software shop thing?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's your description :)
<shadeslayer> bodega : "PA software shop thing"
<sem_> shadeslayer: i have a nexus tablet 7 and when i have installed kio-mpt i was able to browse nexus with usb cable
<sem_> shadeslayer: after that i got that pop
<sem_> wtf i have  a different nick
<Peace-> shadeslayer: ^ sem was me 
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> Peace-: check if you have kio-mtp installed?
<Peace-> i have 
<shadeslayer> if it is, then that shouldn't pop up
<Peace-> infact i can browse 
<Peace-> but ...when i click on a video it says that i need mtp stuff
<shadeslayer> sounds like a bug in qapt?
<Peace-> so i searched like it says
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<Peace-> and it did not find the package
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i guess no 
<Peace-> shadeslayer: cuz dragon player can't play file from nexus
<Peace-> instead vlc can 
<Peace-> i guess that dragon player needs some package to play file from mtp devices
<shadeslayer> kind of
<Peace-> but i have even tried to install mtp-tools+
<Peace-> and nothing is changed
<shadeslayer> Peace-: make sure you have the requisite gst plugins
<shadeslayer> gst-{good,bad,ugly}
<shadeslayer> Peace-: what's the video format?
<Peace-> i guess mov ?
<Peace-> h264 codec
<Peace-> for sure
<Peace-> ok shadeslayeri will try to investigate better
<shadeslayer> install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<shadeslayer> should work after that
<Peace-> shadeslayer: btw the idea to ask which browser user want install is good
<Riddell> rperier: new nick?
<rperier> Riddell: yeah it's more professional ;)
<Peace-> shadeslayer: no it doesn't work http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/28/plasma-desktopa29846.png
<shadeslayer> wtf
<Peace-> shadeslayer: i have already installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<shadeslayer> right
<Peace-> but it seems it suck ;D
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> something else is wrong
<Peace-> bah :D 
<Peace-> shadeslayer: but with vlc works fine 
<Peace-> dragonplayer again sucks
<shadeslayer> yeah pgst is buggy
<shadeslayer> Peace-: apachelogger probably has a better idea
<Peace-> shadeslayer: well there is not a problem shadeslayer i mean i use vlc 
<Peace-> but at least you know that there is some problem  about mtp and dragonplayer and qapt
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> it's not about mtp, it's some weird problem between dragon and pgst and qapt
<Peace-> ya
<Peace-> even samba has again a problem 
<Peace-> i have tried samba on windows and nexus kuibunt can't use samba correctly
<shadeslayer> you mean kubuntu on the nexus can't access samba?
<Peace-> shadeslayer: look http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5sW2Xr7f5Q
<Peace-> timeout on server
<shadeslayer> oh lord jesus
<Peace-> :D time to eat :D
<Peace-> bb
<xnox> Are Qt packagers around?
<xnox> Or should I talk to here or on #debian-* channels?
 * xnox is after Qt5 and not duplicating packaging work
<xnox> (there are now a couple of Qt5 PPAs and a Debian ITP and I just want Qt5 in the archive)
<yofel> xnox: I think you should talk to fabo
<xnox> yofel: thanks.
<fabo> xnox: it's going to be uploaded to experimental (today on in the next couple of days)
<fabo> xnox: packaging is done and up-to-date on git.debian.org
<xnox> fabo: awesome! I've now searched for you around to realise it's you doing it everywhere ;-)
<fabo> not me, we're a team ;)
<xnox> fabo: any help needed?
<tsimpson> there are the PPA(s) from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers too if you're impatient
<fabo> xnox: at this point, not much. it has been well tested. we're pretty happy with the result
<fabo> xnox: you'll need new qt4 packages to co-exist with qt5
<xnox> tsimpson: I'm impatient to stop using that repository & start pointing people to the archive =)
<Peace-> shadeslayer: mmm maybe samba is fixed on rarin 
<Peace-> i just checked again 
<xnox> fabo: as far as I can see, once ready. You will be able to sync/upload it everywhere in Raring, won't you?! And then i can chase up Archive Admins to fast track new binary packages through ubuntu new queue.
<shadeslayer> Peace-: awesome
<xnox> I'd rather not wait for Debian New Queue delay.
 * shadeslayer rages at phonon + python being under documented
<fabo> xnox: that's the plan
<xnox> fabo: ;-) awesome.
<Peace-> i need to check better this story of samba 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<shadeslayer> Peace-: ^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/28/plasma-desktopa29846.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Phonon has undocumented python bindings
<shadeslayer> ( separate issue )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think it has two undocumented python bindings
<Riddell> one in pyqt and one in pykde
<shadeslayer> the pyqt ones are somehwat documented if lacking features
<shadeslayer> the pyKDE one is non-existent
<yofel> apachelogger: btw. what's the status of kpythonpluginfactory in raring? or what's needed to get the kcm stuff working again?
<shadeslayer> took me an hour to figure this much out : http://paste.kde.org/658196/
<yofel> we're slowly nearing feature freeze and I would like to have it working before that so we can look for alternatives if needed
<Peace-> apachelogger: i was using my nexus 7 tablet and i have installed kio-mtp , i clicked on a video and dragon player was starting then  i got http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/28/plasma-desktopa29846.png
<Peace-> apachelogger: and it did not find any package to install 
<Peace-> apachelogger: so i open it with vlc and it worked without problems 
<Peace-> apachelogger: btw shadeslayer has said to install gstremaer ugly betty and good ;D but i did already i t
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> ohhhhh
<shadeslayer> Peace-: *maybe* kio-mtp/libmtp just doesn't support playing video files yet?
<shadeslayer> iirc previews didn't work either
<Peace-> shadeslayer: mm vlc worked ?
<shadeslayer> oh good point
<apachelogger> Peace-: enotsupported
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not supported on gst?
<apachelogger> streaming from KIO is not supported in phonon
<apachelogger> it works sometimes
<apachelogger> it doesn't others
<apachelogger> that is why it is not supported
<shadeslayer> ah
<Peace-> apachelogger: it's ok but ... why qapt asks to find stuff ?
<apachelogger> because you are trying to stream from KIO
<Peace-> :D ok for me there is not problem dragon player is already removed 
<Peace-> with vlc works fine
<shadeslayer> vlc does not use kio?
<Peace-> i dunno i clicked on dolphin open with vlc and it worked
<apachelogger> it copies the file
<shadeslayer> yes, because vlc does not use kio!
<Peace-> ah
<apachelogger> because vlc's desktop file is not shit
<Peace-> :D
<shadeslayer> because vlc is not shit
<Peace-> vlc rocks
<shadeslayer> I can't say the same for dragon :P
<apachelogger> dragonplayer is not shit
<Peace-> never used 
<Peace-> i mean untill today
<Peace-> then i even removed it :D
<yofel> apachelogger: ping?
<shadeslayer> xnox: question, if I read this correctly, do I just add a PageKde class to ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py along with a ui file and it'll pop up in the installer?
<xnox> shadeslayer: it should. You will need some webcamy widget (as for gtk we wrote our own using Gtk).
<xnox> shadeslayer: also check if webcam makes sense at all.
<xnox> on gtk side it sets the user account avatar to that picture.
<xnox> I don't know if KDE has user account avatars or shows them to the user at all.
<shadeslayer> xnox: for the first, I wrote this very small program that does it : http://paste.kde.org/658238/
<xnox> As the alternative to webcam picutre one can choose one of the stock images.
<shadeslayer> and yes, we have lightdm kde which does show it
<shadeslayer> as well as the kicker
<xnox> awesome. lightdm on the ubuntu side doesn't show pictures =/
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<xnox> that phonon snippet looks good =)
<shadeslayer> *nod* :P
<shadeslayer> xnox: the gtk implementation seems a bit ew
<xnox> shadeslayer: i don't think at the time there was a webcam widget at all.
<xnox> shadeslayer: do you know if there is one now?
<xnox> we could port it....
<shadeslayer> not that I know of, nope
<shadeslayer> sorry, I don't follow gtk development that closely :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: note that a videoplayer is comprised of a videowidget and an audiooutput, I do not thin you'll need an audiooutput
<shadeslayer> oic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think I'll be using the exact same code anyway
<xnox> there is libcheese-gtk-dev, not sure if it has python bindings and/or available on the cd already.
<shadeslayer> I'll probably embed the videowidget
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, just pointing it out ;)
<shadeslayer> into a ui file
<shadeslayer> :)
<xnox> usb-creator with flashing nexus7 images just got uploaded into ubuntu.
<xnox> i am not expecting for kde frontend to break, but i didn't test it.
<xnox> and also i didn't add the UI to the kde frontend to have support for flashing nexus7 images.
<apachelogger> actually it has some bugs that need to be looked at anyway
<petersaints> I just noticed that there's a newer version of rekonq 2.1. Will it reach quantal backports? Also Ktorrent is still at 4.2 in the official repos and 4.3.1 is already available. Any plans to backport it?
<Riddell> hmm, I really need to do an upstream health script
<Riddell> thanks petersaints, we'll get those done
<petersaints> tks RIdell
<xnox> Riddell: is the python3 port of usb-creator-kde complete?
<Riddell> xnox: it's needing you to test it :)
 * xnox , by accident, didn't upload it
<Riddell> xnox: you accidently didn't upload it?
<xnox> correct =)
<xnox> Riddell: well ./bin/usb-creator-kde shebang wasn't changed to python3, but now I am installing python3-pykde4 to test it.
<Riddell> thanks
<xnox> Riddell: surprisingly the theming is nice. It almost looks like a GTK app.
<xnox> I wonder if a few icons can be remapped to gtk icons and then the two would be like the same.
<apachelogger> it's the Qt way
<xnox> no unity integration in the doc, no icon, no progress =(
<xnox> but i guess, usb-creator-kde doesn't care about that ;-)
<Riddell> xnox: no surprise there, Qt put in a lot of effort to making it integrate into gtk environments
<Riddell> shame the opposite doesn't happen
<Riddell> xnox: oh I see you're making changes for nexus7 is usb-creator, any UI in that?
<xnox> i think it did at one point.
<xnox> Riddell: the gtk frontend, checks for fastboot backend and then it does some changes to the UI: updates some strings, skips showing .iso (.img only), add legal text button & poop-up. And that's about it.
<xnox> some pointless columns are hidden in the tree view.
<xnox> there is an upstart job to poop-up usb-creator, when nexus7 is inserted. And currently that is shipped in the -gtk package, but can move into -common when kde frontend is ready as well.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> xnox: turns out the phonon gst backend we have in the archive cannot save snapshots :P
<shadeslayer> we need a new phonon gstreamer release
<xnox> 8-)
<apachelogger> nono
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> what we need is someone to QA a new release so that I can make that happen
<shadeslayer> you have a new pgst release lined up?
<apachelogger> doing the release is a no-brainer, getting it QAd is apparently a half a year task
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> I have releases of both bakends lined up since dec 7
<apachelogger> I even asked kde-testing to do QA
<apachelogger> no dice
<shadeslayer> give me the tars, I'll make a package and someone here can test
<apachelogger> so here we are almost 2 months later, still no release in sight :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you saw my QA document :P
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> shit
<shadeslayer> not that 
<yofel> before you do phonon q/a tell me what's needed to get python kcms working again - or where to look (i.e. KPPF or pykde)
 * shadeslayer runs away
<apachelogger> it is a requirement to build that crap from source and run like 300 test cases
<apachelogger> yofel: tell  me where my pykde source is
<yofel> pull-lp-source pykde4 raring
<apachelogger> though I think I have those on my other pc, so I won't get to them before this evening
<apachelogger> yofel: I have a patch
<yofel> gimme so I can Q/A that later
<apachelogger> CANNOT DO
 * yofel steals patches from fedora in the meanwhile
<apachelogger> upstream it actually
<xnox> Riddell: installed fine using python3 \0/
<apachelogger> that is actually why I lost it, I was looking for a way to contact upstream and then got distructed by something or someone
<apachelogger> *distracted
<apachelogger> trololo
<yofel> that's what reviewboard is for?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> reviewboard is for us to waste time
<Riddell> xnox: awooga, will you upload at some point or shall I?
<apachelogger> because people are afraid of gerrit
<apachelogger> just like bugzilla is for us to waste time
<apachelogger> becasue people are afraid of jira
<yofel> huh, why?
<xnox> Riddell: i'll do it, now.
<yofel> (jira)
<xnox> Riddell: usb-creator - the most active upstream project of today! Two new releases in a single day =)
<apachelogger> yofel: because it is not free sofware
<shadeslayer> xnox: does ubiquity simply copy the image to ~/.face ?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> ~/.face.icon
<apachelogger> oh btw
<apachelogger> kde uses .face
<shadeslayer> nope
<apachelogger> dude
<shadeslayer> ~/.face.icon
<shadeslayer> Check it for yourself
<apachelogger> who was using .face then?
<apachelogger> gnome?
<apachelogger> someone was using .face
<shadeslayer> .face is deprecated
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: was that changed in .10 then?
<shadeslayer> iirc xdg specified ~/.face
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> iirc ~/.face.icon has been there for a couple of releases now
<shadeslayer> before that, I didn't notice it
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> see
<shadeslayer> as in, I didn't bother checking
<apachelogger> the reason in quantal lightdm does not show the nice pictures
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<apachelogger> is because lightdm uses accountsservices or something which uses .face.icon
<apachelogger> wheres all the kde stuff uses .face
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well .. it's face.icon now
<shadeslayer> which is all that matters
<apachelogger> all good then
<apachelogger> hooray for standards
<shadeslayer> standards ftw
 * xnox has no idea what it really does, nor have I tested that it still works.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<jussi> you know, can someone make me something awesome... I want a pattern unlock as an option for my sudo password when it is used graphically  (like the unlock pattern on an android phone...)
<apachelogger> jussi: that'd require someone to know pam, which I think no one on the team does ;)
<jussi> apachelogger: :(
<jussi> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> pong
 * jussi pms
<shadeslayer> you pms?
<Riddell> rick_timmis: hello
<Riddell> rick_timmis: you're after a business card?
<Riddell> Mamarok: are you going to fosdem?
<Mamarok> Riddell: no, unfortunately not
<Riddell> should we have kio-mtp installed by default?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you packaged it ^^
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: with one caveat
<shadeslayer> we need to upload a new libmtp9 with the updated device list before feature freeze
<Tm_T> that's only in raring?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> you can get it from the experimental ppa
<shadeslayer> for quantal ... I don't think I've updated the snapshot for precise
<Tm_T> ah thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer, yofel: any idea what phoenix_firebrd's e-mail is?
<Riddell> ah go it
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<Riddell> seeing if anyone will volunteer for the updates petersaints wanted (or maybe petersaints will volunteer :)
<yofel> I originally planned to do rekonq, but that has no hurry and would be good for someone new
<Riddell> always a judgement call with new people, do you nudge them into doing a task or just do the task, let's see if they reply
<Riddell> hmm, SC 4.10 tagging this week, that might clash with me running away to fosdem
<ScottK> libktorrent and ktorrent need updating.  New packages are in Debian experimental.
<yofel> tagging is thursday and shouldn't be too much work, we can handle tha
<petersaints> Riddell: I'd gladly help. And I really would like to contribute do Kubuntu. But I'm quite busy right now finishing an important assignment. Once I have some free time I really want to learn how to use PPAs (I have been postponing it :P).
<Riddell> petersaints: great :)  just ping when you have time and chance are someone will be around
<petersaints> ok Riddell
<Riddell> xnox: is there a channel for nexus7 chat?
<xnox> Riddell: #ubuntu-arm
<vassie> hello, i've packaged cantata (kde mpd client) and uploaded it to my ppa https://launchpad.net/~vassie/+archive/ppa, i would be greatful for some feedback, thanks
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<Riddell> vassie: that one sometimes helps :)
<vassie> !testers ?
<ubottu> vassie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vassie> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<Riddell> vassie: hmm, on running it I get
<Riddell> "You are not currently a member of the "users" group. Cantata will function better (saving of album covers, lyrics, etc. with the correct permissions) if you (or your administrator) add yourself to this group."
<Tm_T> with "| <the target> needs testing
<Riddell> Tm_T: for libav* ?
<Tm_T> I mean when doing testers call, pipe it and add reason
<Riddell> aah
<Tm_T> so the hilight contain why people are hilighted (:
<Riddell> well a smarty guy like you should be able to look at two lines before :)
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Riddell> vassie: what's it trying to do? "Failed to send command to Default (localhost:6600) - not connected"
<Tm_T> just something that sometimes make finding the information much quicker
<xnox> !testers | <vassie> hello, i've packaged cantata (kde mpd client) and uploaded it to my ppa https://launchpad.net/~vassie/+archive/ppa, i would be greatful for some feedback, thanks
<xnox> that clearly did not work +)
<Riddell> maybe nobody tested ubottu 
<vassie> hello, it's an mpd client, you need to be using mpd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<vassie> Riddell: the "users" issue is weird, the dev says it was developed on kubuntu
<Riddell> vassie: does he say why it should be run with a user added to that group?
<vassie> Riddell: even on Arch, what has the users group, i get the same message
<vassie> Riddell: no idea, still runs fine mind you
<vassie> Riddell: "Cantata is developed on Kubuntu/Ubuntu." from the dev over at http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Cantata?content=147733
<vassie> Riddell: i've logged an issue with the dev
<vassie> Riddell: i've emailed the dev as i cannot find it documented anywhere why cantata wants me to be in the "users" group
<vassie> Riddell: if cantata is insistant on us being in that group, where do I go from here?
<vassie> Riddell: from the creator "When cantata downloads images, or lyrics, and these are saved into the MPD folders - if the user is a member of the "users" group, the files will be set to belong to this group. Therefore if you have two users, they can each save files here, etc. Likewise, when copying files from devices, the files will be set to be owned by the "users" group."
<rick_timmis> Riddell: Hi Jonathan, sorry was away fixing dinner for the kids
<Riddell> rick_timmis: nice dinner? :)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-29
<rick_timmis> Riddell: Good Morning jonathan, indeed we finished off the rest of the Haggis. Will try to catch up with you a little later today.
<rick_timmis> Riddell: I'm at my desk all day today, give me a nudge when your about.
<jackyalcine> Good luck guys, with the KF5 porting and what not.
<jackyalcine> Looks like a hurdle.
<shadeslayer> not exactly
<shadeslayer> there'll be loads of spluts
<shadeslayer> *splits
<shadeslayer> so that's going to be a PITA to manage
<jackyalcine> I read somewhere how the splitting might make it more convinent for devs to come and work on specific modules
<jackyalcine> but how the versioning of KDE altogether wouldn't change.
<jackyalcine> how is that working out?
<shadeslayer> true and true
<shadeslayer> well ... the same as it works out right now?
<shadeslayer> you release the SC together
<shadeslayer> all components follow the release cycle etc
<jackyalcine> hm
<jackyalcine> so just between you and me (and everyone else here, haha)
<jackyalcine> would we ever see a KDE 5.0?
<shadeslayer> jackyalcine: heh, there's no KDE 5.0
<shadeslayer> meh versions
<shadeslayer> there's KDE Frameworks 5
<shadeslayer> the branding is getting mighty confusing now
<shadeslayer> for eg. is there a difference between KDE SC and KDE Frameworks?
<jackyalcine> yeah
<jackyalcine> that's part of it
<jackyalcine> is there any idea on how something like this would be patched up?
<jackyalcine> wonder if Blue got something
<shadeslayer> patched up?
<shadeslayer> whut?
<jackyalcine> lol sorry
<jackyalcine> Like how would the (potential) branding issue be resolved (if it becomes too much of a problem).
<jackyalcine> To be honest, time-related releases would be awesome. but it'd be weird jumping from KDE 4 to KDE 13 lol
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> well ... I don't know myself
<shadeslayer> I know that KDE Frameworks is a set of modules
<shadeslayer> so you can add a framework module ontop of Qt to get extra functionality
<shadeslayer> but I don't know how it relates to KDE SC
<shadeslayer> and as for KDE, after the branding change, it will always refer to the community
<jackyalcine> that's the upside
<jackyalcine> thanks for saturating my brain, shadeslayer
<jackyalcine> :)
<shadeslayer> glad to :P
<shadeslayer> I'm reasonably certain that someone here can explain KDE SC vs FF if you stick around
<shadeslayer> everyone is sleeping probably
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: FF?
<Tm_T> sleep?
<shadeslayer> oh sorry
<shadeslayer> Frameworks Five
<shadeslayer> FF
<Tm_T> ah not final fantasy
<shadeslayer> not Firefox either
<Tm_T> Firefox is Fx
<shadeslayer> oic
<Tm_T> atleast that's how their FAQ said some years ago (:
<Tm_T> anyway, frameworks are technology you build on your user level software, for example KDE sc
<shadeslayer> hm, I thought it was the other way around
<shadeslayer> KDE SC builds ontop of FF
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> that's what you said :P
<jackyalcine> lol I was thinking Fantastic Four
<shadeslayer> Funky Funk
<shadeslayer> KDE should name a release : KDE Funky Funk
<shadeslayer> and go all retro
<Tm_T> let's redo KDE 2 ?
<Tm_T> oh wait that's almost what some people are demanding on certain development channels in time to time
<shadeslayer> I have a Kubuntu 8.04 CD lying around somewhere
 * shadeslayer rages at ubuntu
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: I should have Ubuntu cds all the way from 5.04 if not 4.10 too
<shadeslayer> it cannot run in a VM with 2GB of memory
<Tm_T> huh
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: http://i.imgur.com/A5h34hR.jpg
<yofel__> good morning
<yofel__> shadeslayer: that looks more like llvmpipe not working right
<yofel__> last time I tried it in KVM it did work, but was slow as hell
<hrw> hi
<hrw> does someone here use more then 1 monitor with kde?
<Riddell> hrw: yes
<hrw> Riddell: is there a way to really get kde to remember their setup?
<hrw> Riddell: here, never mind what I set in systemsettings, I end with clone
<hrw> instead of HDMI0:auto DVI0: right of HDMI0 rotate: left
<Riddell> hrw: yes, ignore the current tool it's pretty messy and install kscreen from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<hrw> thanks
<Riddell> it needs testers and afiestas is awaiting your feedback (also package reviews to get it into the archive)
<hrw> ok
<hrw> if this will not work I will revert to good old style: xorg.conf
<Riddell> hardcore
<hrw> but works always
<hrw> ok. tested
<hrw> looks like xorg.conf needs to go - radeon driver dislike rotating screen in working x11 session
<allee> Riddell: about kscreen: there at least one issue left: what to do about the 'conflikt' with the old screen management module in kded4. 
<allee> What has to be done is described in README.debian
<allee> AFAIR fedora splittet the old monitor module into it's own pkg and conflicts with it
<hrw> afiestas: please add clear information which way screen is rotated.
<Riddell> allee: yes that's what I'm thinking
<hrw> as "thick line at side of screen" tells me nothing
<allee> allee: mhmm or we divert the old module 'away'
<hrw> afiestas: 'identify screens' icon is low res and not intuitive
<hrw> afiestas: also there is no info when screens are not snapped. 
<hrw> afiestas: or if I want to have left in landscape (1920x1080) while right rotated (1080x1920) and snapped in the middle
<hrw> afiestas: also buttons to enable/disable screens are non-standard
<yofel__> afiestas: one thing that happened to be with kscreen: Turn external monitor off, wait 1s, turn it on again while kscreen is still auto-adjusting. What I got was a screen on my external monitor with the size of my notebook screen and the notebook screen was black
<yofel__> s/to be/to me/
<kubotu> yofel__ meant: "afiestas: one thing that happened to me with kscreen: Turn external monitor off, wait 1s, turn it on again while kscreen is still auto-adjusting. What I got was a screen on my external monitor with the size of my notebook screen and the notebook screen was black"
<afiestas> hrw: report bugs pls
<hrw> afiestas: will
<afiestas> yofel__: report bugs
<yofel__> will do later
<hrw> but firs thave to get xorg.conf written
<hrw> ok, restart kdm
<hrw> afiestas: it works!
<hrw> afiestas: where to report bugs against kscreen?
<afiestas> hrw: usual place
<hrw> afiestas: you mean /dev/null?
<afiestas> hrw: bugs.kde.org
<hrw> so same place
<afiestas> hrw: saying that bugs.kde.org is dev/null at least in my case is insulting, I spend many hours triaging bugs
<afiestas> so please, if you want to give feedback do so via bugzilla, if you do not want then do nothing and wait to things to get fixed
<hrw> afiestas: sorry for that but most of bugs I reported there stayed there
<afiestas> so what? that's not excuse
<afiestas> we mostly develop shit in our free time doing the best you can
<afiestas> the very least you can do is report bugs and try to do your best as we do
<afiestas> </rant>
<afiestas> https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?order=Importance&query_format=advanced&bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=CONFIRMED&bug_status=ASSIGNED&bug_status=REOPENED&bug_status=RESOLVED&bug_status=NEEDSINFO&bug_status=VERIFIED&bug_status=CLOSED&component=common&component=kcm&component=kded&component=libkscreen&product=KScreen
<afiestas> hrw: I challenge you to find there a bug that has not been replied, taken care of, or even fixed
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: are you there?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: it seems the patches in the tomboy-blogposter 0.4.4 is not needed can you confirm that
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what that package is
<shadeslayer> but have you checked if they were applied upstream?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the make files are changes and there is not makefile in the source dir
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the changelog says the build system is moved to automake, but building fails because of the missing makefile
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  i think the problem is something else
<shadeslayer> seems like they were applied upstream
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/ozamosi/tomboy-blogposter/commits/master
<shadeslayer> last 2 commits
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I had removed all the patches
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: just from reading the changelog, that sounds right
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: there is something else in the log, i will take a look at it.
<shadeslayer> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.
<yofel__> phoenix_firebrd: that's at least missing the error context
<yofel__> I would guess that automake failed for some other reason
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: i found it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: i am editing the rules now
<shadeslayer> yofel__: http://i.imgur.com/ZnzlGUS.png
<shadeslayer> all in python
<shadeslayer> and that black area actually does show your video
<shadeslayer> it's just really dark in my room :P
<yofel__> is that plain pyqt or qml?
<shadeslayer> pyqt
<yofel__> ah
<yofel__> still nice
<shadeslayer> yofel__: https://gist.github.com/4663893
<shadeslayer> clone to /tmp
<shadeslayer> too bad I can't add the videoplayer to the ui file itself
<shadeslayer> it conflicts with the one from Qt causing stuff to crash and burn
<yofel__> phoenix_firebrd: btw. you do know about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek ?
<yofel__> shadeslayer: crash and burn o.O?
<shadeslayer> ok, crash and burn was a bit too much :P
<shadeslayer> basically it does something really stupid
<yofel__> heh
<yofel__> oh, there's testing sessions tomorrow on UDW
<yofel__> might we worth to listen to
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: this is nice
<yofel__> phoenix_firebrd: I recommend you listen to dholbach's intro sessions today
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: the last 4 days where like the same
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: here or in any other channel?
<yofel__> #ubuntu-classroom, it's explained on the wiki
<shadeslayer> I load the MediaSource into the VideoPlayer and it goes all "You're loading a KDE Phonon MediaSource into the Qt VideoPlayer!!! WTH are you trying to do?!!! "
<shadeslayer> but the error message is completely different, it says "You're passing MediaSource to a function that accepts MediaSource"
<yofel__> shadeslayer: lol, "Building Ubuntu images -- ogra", fun session that'll be :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> I plan to attend that one
<shadeslayer> Maybe there'll be some awesome tips in there
<shadeslayer> I also have questions
<Riddell> worth posting that to the mailing list
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: the class starts approx 2 hrs from now
<yofel__> ~time utc
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: you know these are my long requested classes
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<yofel__> meh
<shadeslayer> ~time
<jussi> ~time gmt
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: 12:43
<yofel__> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, a bit more than 2h till then
<shadeslayer> heh
<jussi> ~time london
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<yofel__> ~time
<kubotu> I don't know where you are, use ~time set <Continent>/<City> to let me know
<jussi> ~time +0
<kubotu> +0 is not a valid country code.
<kubotu> unintelligible time
<shadeslayer> ~time set Asia/Kolkata
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that shadeslayer is on the Asia/Kolkata time zone
<yofel__> ~time set Europe/Berlin
<jussi> ~time uk
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that yofel__ is on the Europe/Berlin time zone
<kubotu> Europe - London - Tue Jan 29 12:44 GMT
<shadeslayer> ~time
<kubotu> Asia - Kolkata - Tue Jan 29 18:14 IST
<yofel__> ~time
<jussi> there we go :D
<kubotu> Europe - Berlin - Tue Jan 29 13:44 CET
<yofel__> kubotu: help time
<kubotu> usage: time <timestamp|time zone|nick> -- timestamp: get info about a specific time, relative to your own time zone | time zone: get local time of a certain location, <time zone> can be '<Continent>/<City>' or a two character country code | nick: get local time of another person, given they have set their location | see `~help time set` on how to set your location
<phoenix_firebrd> ~time set Asia/Kolkata
<kubotu> Ok, I'll remember that phoenix_firebrd is on the Asia/Kolkata time zone
<yofel__> meh
<yofel__> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<yofel__> huh, /msg gave something else -.-
<yofel__> !time utc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time utc
 * yofel__ gives up
<shadeslayer> yofel__: re llvmpipe, good thing that we don't do that :P
<yofel__> about that... doesn't qt5 require opengl?
<shadeslayer> No idea
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> does anyone have a screenshot of ubiquity using your webcam?
<shadeslayer> I need to check what the ui looks like
<xnox> shadeslayer: yes, see slide-decks.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: I will take the classes,  bbl 
<xnox> shadeslayer: or do you mean the new kde one?!
<shadeslayer> xnox: no, the gtk one
<shadeslayer> the KDE one still needs me connecting the signals
<shadeslayer> after which it'll be ready
<Riddell> shadeslayer: signals to what?
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/SlideDecks from there Typical install gives me https://picasaweb.google.com/105922848292507689403/1210TypicalInstall?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCOj8r6OyseCZOQ&feat=directlink#5802137264712864706
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://i.imgur.com/ZnzlGUS.png
<shadeslayer> Riddell: push button that saves a snapshot of the videocam to the right location or copies the png file that the user selected 
<shadeslayer> xnox: thanx
<Riddell> nice
<shadeslayer> *thanks
<xnox> shadeslayer: did that link work?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/ZnzlGUS.png
 * xnox ponders if I just leaked my authkey
<shadeslayer> xnox: yes
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> not sure
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh we should add a kubuntu logo to the defaults there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: good point
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I can just add it in the code
<yofel__> phoenix_firebrd: btw. tomorrow's KDE SC 4.10.0 tagging, so stay around the next few days if you want to get a feeling on how we process that. (You'll eventually get to touch it after all)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: i wont miss it for anything
 * xnox will just make those albums public and be done with it.
<shadeslayer> heh
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Riddell> BluesKaj: testers needed for Cantata
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any ideas why something like this :
<shadeslayer> media = Phonon.MediaSource(Phonon.BackendCapabilities.availableVideoCaptureDevices()[0])
<shadeslayer> mediaObject = Phonon.MediaObject
<shadeslayer> mediaObject.setCurrentSource(media)
<shadeslayer> doesn't work?
<shadeslayer> "TypeError: MediaObject.setCurrentSource(): first argument of unbound method must have type 'MediaObject'"
<apachelogger> use a proper progamming language maybe?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> I'll just use videoplayer
<BluesKaj> Riddell, what's Cantata ?
<shadeslayer> don't care if it also captures sound
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think reporting a bug is the nice way to handle this
<shadeslayer> report a bug where?
<Riddell> 17:55 < vassie> hello, i've packaged cantata (kde mpd client) and uploaded it to my ppa https://launchpad.net/~vassie/+archive/ppa, i would be greatful for  some feedback, thanks
<Riddell> BluesKaj: ^^
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: missing () after Phonon.MediaObject
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> tsimpson++
<shadeslayer> though it's weird
<shadeslayer> no video
<Riddell> hi vassie 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do I have to do anything after creating a path?
<vassie> Riddell: hello
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/659066/
<Riddell> vassie: so I think we have some options with Cantata, we can just upload it, or we can patch out that first run dialogue I find so annoying
<vassie> Riddell: sweet, being in "users" does have its benefits
<vassie> Riddell: if you have multiple users on your system
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> https://projects.kde.org/projects/kdesupport/phonon/phonon/repository/revisions/master/entry/phonon/videoplayer.cpp#L60
<Riddell> vassie: are you sure? cos I don't see the directories where that helps
<apachelogger> phonon is free software don't you know
<vassie> Riddell: i only have one user, plus i run MPD as myself so i don't need to add myself to "users"
<shadeslayer> then I'm not sure what's missing
<vassie> Riddell: if you set cantata to download album covers and lryics they will be owned by the "users" group
<vassie> Riddell: but on my system MPD runs as "ben" and my .mpd folder is owned by "ben:ben"
<yofel__> vassie: the "users" group doesn't exist by default in ubuntu though - and if someone wants to see the files they can just add that uses to their user group
<shadeslayer> my webcam does turn on though
<vassie> Riddell: so being in "users" does not apply, i just tick the "do not show" option and carry on
<vassie> Riddell: i know, it is a weird one, plus the fact it was written on Kubuntu
<Riddell> yofel__: it does seem to exist by default
<yofel__> ah, then it's just not used the old way
<vassie> Riddell: by the way, was my Quantal package OK?
<Riddell> vassie: dunno I'm on raring, I'm hopeing BluesKaj will test it
<vassie> yofel__: it's more an informational message, just a shame it pops up on first run, might scare some people
<yofel__> yeah, it's a bit like that missing folder warnings that akonadi gave in the past because kdepim didn't set itself up properly
<vassie> Riddell: i think i have the wrong email in quantal copyright <ben@unknown>, can it be changed or do i have to build it again?
<Riddell> you'd have to build it again, but it's not very important
<vassie> Riddell: ok, it does also have my correct email
<Riddell> vassie: oh it needs a watch file
<vassie> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> a file which points at a webpage so automated programmes can look for new releases
<vassie> Riddell: ok, how do i do that?
<Riddell> find a package with a watch file and copy it :)
<Riddell> man uscan   has the format
<shadeslayer> ...
<Riddell> maybe look at owncloud (first example I happened to look in)
<shadeslayer> it's using the Qt videowidget
<vassie> does this mean i need to rebuild both packages?
<BluesKaj> why am I not part of the users group , that makes no sense , I'm the only user , and user management keeps crashing so i can't add my self as a user anyway
<Riddell> vassie: no you can just give me the final packaging and I can upload it
<BluesKaj> guess cantata testing will ahve to wait
<vassie> from the dev "When cantata downloads images, or lyrics, and these are saved into the MPD folders - if the user is a member of the "users" group, the files will be set to belong to this group. Therefore if you have two users, they can each save files here, etc. Likewise, when copying files from devices, the files will be set to be owned by the "users" group."
<vassie> it makes sense, but not needed if you only have one user
<vassie> Riddell: re: watch file, still working our what i have to do :S
<Riddell> it makes sense I'm just not convinced it's true
<Riddell> vassie: it's faffy yes
<vassie> if you had two users that shared a folder that contained music, if user1 and user2 are both a member of "users", then album art, etc that is downloaded by cantata would be viewable by both
<vassie> but like i said, not needed if you only have one user
<vassie> its a shame the app pops up that message
<Riddell> I'm curious why /var/lib/mpd/ is owned by the "audio" group
<Riddell> vassie: if you think it's best to get rid of it then it's a simple patch
<vassie> i'm not sure either, but i run mpd locally, so i don't even need those folder
<vassie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<vassie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD#Configuring_MPD_to_run_as_a_user_service
<Riddell> mm, not the most user friendly bits of software
<vassie> Riddell: mpd is fine if you run as yourself :)
<vassie> cantata is just a front end, you don't even need mpd, i use it to control mpd on my pi
<Riddell> it's sounding more and more like this dialogue should be patched out
<BluesKaj> not connected to localhost , port 6600 ? what's that about , for streaming?
<Riddell> vassie: ^^
<vassie> BluesKaj: that is the address and port of the pc running mpd
<vassie> BluesKaj: if mpd is already running on localhost:6600 you won't see it, or you can open the options and change the address and port
<BluesKaj> mpd?
<vassie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon
 * Riddell wanders home
<BluesKaj> vassie, which mpd-client is recommended?
<vassie> you can use whatever client you like http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Clients
<vassie> sonata is very popular but that is a gtk app
<BluesKaj> well, I don't know what I like , what do you use ?
<BluesKaj> vassie, I have no idea abou these mpd clientrs 
<vassie> i like cantata, but there is no deb for it
<vassie> mpd can be installed wherever you like, for example i have it installed on my pi and my desktop, you then install any client to control it, i have canata on my laptop and desktop and mpdroid on my nexus 7
<vassie> i can then control the what my desktop and pi plays
<vassie> but again, you can use whatever client you like
<BluesKaj> I won't bother since , the suggested ones seems to need regex which can't be found
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is /usr/share/pixmaps/kubuntu-logo.png all we ship?
<shadeslayer> no bigger logo?
<shadeslayer> because it looks a bit crap : http://i.imgur.com/xs7LlzJ.png
<vassie> Riddell: [Notification Messages]groupWarning=false
<vassie> Riddell: ~/.kde/share/config/cantatarc
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you look at maliit framework?
<shadeslayer> hey Quintasan
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: sup
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: not much, designing the installers webcam page :) http://i.imgur.com/vmc62eI.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah I think that's all we ship, feel free to add a bigger one
<Riddell> Quintasan: um no sorry was I suppoesd to, I think that might have failed to stick in my memory
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, whatever, I got Laney to take a look at it and try getting it into Debian
<Quintasan> Riddell: That's one less, I'll be doing maliit-plugins now
<Quintasan> plus he got tests working
<Riddell> vassie: so add that to the package installed into /usr/share/kde4/config/
<yofel__> phoenix_firebrd: ping, 10minutes till UDW. Make sure you're in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<rick_timmis> Riddell: Hi sorry I missed you yesterday
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: sure
<vassie> Riddell: ok, i'll do it as soon as i can, don't have much free time at the moment :(
<yofel__> phoenix_firebrd: the sessions will be logged though, so worst case you can read them later
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: i am in the rooms
<Riddell> howdy rick_timmis, you're wanting to get into helping kubuntu, or you do already and I've missed it?
<BluesKaj> vassie, i nhave the canatata player linked to my media external drive /music folder , and I checked phonon sdpdif output test sounds to my amp and all is well there, but the player only shows alsa in the output section . Is the audio bypassing pulseaudio, directly to canata ?
<rick_timmis> Riddell: Howdy JR, I am trying to find my way into helping with Kubuntu, still pretty wet behind the ears at the moment howeer.
<Riddell> rick_timmis: yay :)
<BluesKaj> er cantata
<Riddell> rick_timmis: do you think you'd be into testing or packaging or coding or documenting or community support or..?
<rick_timmis> Riddell: since xmas I have been working on my Python skills, using Quickly, and mucking about with Kdevelop. I've got most of my launchpad account setup, and have been doing a bit of testing.
<shadeslayer> xnox: since I can't test the gtk installer, what happens when one clicks "Take a photo"
<vassie> BluesKaj: mpd plays your music, cantata controls mpd, edit your mpd.conf file and tell it to use pulse instead of alsa
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why can't you?
<vassie> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD#Configuring_MPD_to_run_as_a_user_service
<shadeslayer> Riddell: a) Not enough bandwidth to download the ISO
<shadeslayer> b) Can't test in kvm
<Riddell> rick_timmis: plenty of coding to be done, although that's not making life easy on yourself :)
<shadeslayer> if you know a way to test ubiquity without downloading the ISO and directly from src, please tell me :D
<xnox> shadeslayer: the image is added on the bottom. and then you can select it.
<xnox> shadeslayer: there is =))))
<shadeslayer> awesome, that's what I was thinking for the qt ui as well
<xnox> shadeslayer: $ sudo apt-get install ubiquity ubiquity-frontend-gtk
<shadeslayer> xnox: oh, how?
<shadeslayer> something that won't trash my existing install :P
<xnox> shadeslayer: then you need to make the webcam page to be before starting the install by changing
<xnox> /usr/lib/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py to say
<xnox> AFTER = 'language'
<shadeslayer> change the AFTER line?
<shadeslayer> k
<xnox> WEIGHT = 13
<xnox> and then just run
<xnox> $ ubiquity
<xnox> from command line, it may ask for sudo password, and please do not attempt to partition or start the installation =)
<rick_timmis> Riddell: I'm happy to tackle anything anyone wants me to really, I've got around 10 hours a week, and I work from my home office so I'm always around. Mostly I just need driection.
<xnox> that will either fail or trash your system =)
<xnox> shadeslayer: and that's it.
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * xnox has ubiquity package installed all the time. It's totally safe ;-)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> rick_timmis: I've a non-GUI task to write a script to download kubuntu packages and run uscan to check for new releases
<rick_timmis> Riddell: OK, do you have a spec, and a pointer to any extra info ?
<Riddell> rick_timmis: mm no, but the steps are get all qt rdepends, apt-get source it, run uscan to output if there are new versions
<Riddell> and make a nice html output
<yofel__> Riddell: isn't the ubuntuwire page enought for that?
<rick_timmis> Riddell: Where is the output going, into a Webpage, or do you just want a HTML file. How is it to be run, on demand, on Cron, I guess I'm saying do you want a Sysadmins Bash script, or a Modular tool ?
<Riddell> yofel__: I'm not convinced it's very complete
<Riddell> yofel__: e.g. where is rekonq? http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<Riddell> rick_timmis: yeah a local html file
<yofel__> that's what I wondered too, but does the watch file for rekonq work?
<Riddell> rick_timmis: sysadmin bash is fine
<Riddell> jr@gallus:~/src/rekonq/rekonq-2.0⚡uscan
<Riddell> rekonq: Newer version (2.1) available on remote site: http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php/rekonq/rekonq-2.1.tar.bz2
<yofel__> I noticed that muon is marked as having a broken watch file
<Riddell> yofel__: yep
<yofel__> (it's uscan doesn't support https)
<yofel__> *its
<yofel__> hm
<Riddell> rick_timmis: debugging that ubuntuwire uehs page would be the other option
<yofel__> I wonder what the page is supposed to be for then :/
<Riddell> but I don't know where the source for that would be
<shadeslayer> xnox: http://paste.kde.org/659150/
<shadeslayer> xnox: that doesn't make the webcam page come up
<shadeslayer> hm
<xnox> shadeslayer: WEIGHT = 13, and then it will be the second page.
<xnox> shadeslayer: E.g. click continue once and it should be webcam page, instead or regular "prepare / tickboxes" page.
<shadeslayer> right
<xnox> shadeslayer: also you should have a webcam =)
<shadeslayer> ofcourse :P
<xnox> (somewhere we check if you have a webcam or not)
<shadeslayer> unfortunately, it says "Language, Prepare ..."
<shadeslayer> no "webcam"
<shadeslayer> maybe the kde installer has a static list of things to load?
<rick_timmis> Riddell: OK, so we pass the script a package name, it checks dependancies, get sources, runs uscan, and outputs a HTML table of differences. Have I understood this correctly ?
<Riddell> rick_timmis: apt-cache rdepends libkdecore5
<Riddell> apt-get source all of them
<Riddell> run uscan for each one
<Riddell> output html table
<rick_timmis> Riddell: What's the time frame for delivery. Don't so ASAP, becasue I'll panic!
<Riddell> rick_timmis: whenever you can
<rick_timmis> Riddell: OK, leave it with me, at the lastest I will shout an update to IRC on Tuesday next week, or any probs I'll shout those too.
<shadeslayer> Could not import plugin ubi-webcam: unindent does not match any outer indentation level (ubi-webcam.py, line 83)
<BluesKaj> what's the command to add myself to the users group , since user management is inaccessible due to constant crashes
<BluesKaj> oh Nm, I'll find it onlibe
<BluesKaj> online
<sbivol> BluesKaj: sudo usermod -aG tapeoperators kaj 
<BluesKaj> sbivol, what about , sudo adduser kaj users ...no errors 
<sbivol> BluesKaj: „adduser” creates a user
<BluesKaj> how can that be , I'm already a user
<sbivol> BluesKaj: let's switch to offtopic
<vassie> sudo passwd -a username users
<vassie> sudo gpasswd -a username users
<vassie> gpasswd, not passwd, sorry
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/OH7HBbK.png
<BluesKaj> vassie, I used this command to add myself to the users group ,  sudo usermod -aG users kaj . I don't get  the "not in usrs group" warning anymore
<shadeslayer> hmm
<BluesKaj> err 'not in users group"
<shadeslayer> I get a index out of range error for some reason
<vassie> BluesKaj: i think this might be a bug, the message comes up on my Arch VM, where the only group i'm in is "users"
<BluesKaj> altho I still have no audio with cantata .. why do i need to configure the mpd.conf ? Which doesn't exist btw 
<BluesKaj> err ~/.mpd.conf doesn't at least
<vassie> how have you setup mpd? globally or locally?
<BluesKaj> my audio setup is differnt than most , i don't use analog outs to pr of pc speakers , i use spdif to an audio amp with a DAC 
<vassie> sorry, can't help with that, i'm using pulseaudio
<vassie> not sure if this helps http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Alsa
<BluesKaj> vassie, yes I'm using pulse as well , it works fine with , Amarok , VLC , Dragon Player 
<BluesKaj> but not with cantata, so far
<vassie> for pulse, open your mpd.conf file, comment out the alsa section under audio_output
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you remember why you ported the installer away from KDE stuff?
<shadeslayer> because now I get : Qt Application(15661)/phonon (KDE plugin): QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Disconnected", "Not connected to D-Bus server") 
<BluesKaj> vassie, setup mpd  globally or locally? ...I don't have a mpd.conf file 
<vassie> here is my config http://pastebin.com/0DBDU00e
<vassie> the default mpd conf file is /etc/mpd.conf
<BluesKaj> yes , I it would n't open without permissions , which is odd , usualy fiels will open without permissions just for read 
<vassie> i use these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<vassie> and config mpd to run as a user service
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> I can't use kapplication because of dbus issues
<shadeslayer> what a pointless waste of time this has been
<vassie> right, i'm off, have a good evening
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well that's presumably caused by it not being connected to dbus?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I had to port it away because it didn't like using dbus in the pre-login session of the live image
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: the classes are very basic
<yofel__> phoenix_firebrd: it is an introduction, but you have to start somehere. And dholbach is better at explaining than I am usually :P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: i disagree
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__:  I have to know about the debian/rules. when do you have spare time?
<yofel__> In 2h maybe, right now I'm still sitting at work and trying to finish something so I can finally go home...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: What about tomorrow, now i have to go to bed
<yofel__> ping me when you have time there, tomorrow I'll be more flexible
<yofel__> but yeah, debian/rules is a bit of a complex thema
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel__: I should say, never in my life someone had patently taught me like you, thanks a lot 
<phoenix_firebrd> good night everyone
<BluesKaj> now cantata won't connect to local host , even tho I'm correcting the failure in the config file at line 203
<BluesKaj> luvly ..what a mess.
<BluesKaj> unresponsive config file , what good is that
<jjesse> i always screen my calls :P
<jjesse> doh wrong channel
<vassie> BluesKaj: evening, forgot to mention earlier, you have to log out and back in after adding yourself to the "users" groups
<sheytan> Hey guys. I installed some updates and i got 'could not start klauncher' when i login. running 13.04 devel ;)
<sheytan> this message comes from plasma-desktop
<sheytan> just to let you know
<Noskcaj> ScottK, ping, attempt 2
<yofel_> apachelogger: what happened to your python patch?
 * yofel_ creates a reminder to bug him daily from now on...
<apachelogger> yofel_: http://paste.kde.org/659504/
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> wait
<yofel_> wouldn't PY3 suffice?
 * apachelogger thought there was something else though apaprently not
<apachelogger> yofel_: no
<apachelogger> because python is awesome and change that shit in 3.2
<yofel_> ah, cool... *sigh*
<apachelogger> also I'd try that first
<yofel_> I'll do that now
<apachelogger> because I really was under the impression some ref counter needed dropping or something
<apachelogger> do I don't seem to find a diff for that
<yofel_> do we really not need these: ?
<yofel_> # list-missing files result:
<yofel_> -./usr/bin/pykdeuic4-2.7
<yofel_> -./usr/bin/pykdeuic4-3.3
<yofel_> or do we only need the one that links to the default?
<Noskcaj> ScottK: ping. i don't think your fix for bug 1066225 worked. you just deleted an option
<ubottu> bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<ScottK> Noskcaj: Hmmm.  OK.
<ScottK> Riddell improved my fix, so maybe he knows what went wrong ...
<xnox> Noskcaj: screenshot?
<Noskcaj> xnox: of? but anyway, i'm not at home. i can do it latert.
<xnox> Noskcaj: missing checkbox....
<Noskcaj> ok, i shall do that 
<ScottK> Riddell: Thoughts on what to do about the oversizeness for 12.04.2?
<ScottK> Wait for cjwatson to fix it doesn't seem to be working.
<yofel> apachelogger: hm, still crashing, but now I don't get the trace at all: http://paste.kde.org/659576
<yofel> anyway, I'm off to bed, more tomorrow
<Noskcaj> ScottK: just checking, do you know that the 12.04 daily alternate has been frozen for a month?
<ScottK> Noskcaj: I see a new one built today at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/precise/daily/current/
<Noskcaj> ScottK: check http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/204/builds
<ScottK> Noskcaj: That's a problem with the ISO tracker, not with the actual image builds.  Please beat them up about it (in a nice CoC compliant way) on #ubuntu-testing.
<Noskcaj> it's #ubuntu-quality, and since i haven't sgned the code, i don't have to be nice, it's just reccomended
<apachelogger> yofel: drop_gil: GIL is not locked
<apachelogger> that's what I meant
<apachelogger> there is some refcount crap on threads that needs to be changed too
<apachelogger> will try to find the change tomorrow again
<apachelogger> no clue where that has disappeared to
<Riddell> ScottK: any languages to be removed?
<ScottK> Riddell: Killed all them already.
<Riddell> bother
<ScottK> Unless I did it wrong.
<Riddell> language-pack-kde-de-base on there
<ScottK> Then I did it wrong.
<ScottK> (for the latest daily)
<Riddell> hmm it's not in the seeds
<ScottK> I removed the language packs from the seeds yesterday.
<ScottK> (before the current images were built)
<ScottK> I checked the update script in kubuntu-meta and it claimed no changes.
<ScottK> Noskcaj: #ubuntu-release is not #ubuntu-testing.
<Riddell> ScottK: kpat seems the likely next candidate
<ScottK> Agreed
<ScottK> That'll also get rid of the kdegames libs and the card set.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-30
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<shadeslayer> I rage quit last night, got too annoyed :P
<shadeslayer> next UDS in Oakland, CA
<ScottK> I'm as excited about going there again as I was the first time.
<shadeslayer> I'm guessing that code for "Not alot"
<shadeslayer> *thats
<ScottK> Yes.
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<shadeslayer> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: good morning
<shadeslayer> good morning to you as well :)
<shadeslayer> who can test some precise stuff?
<shadeslayer> X fails on precise when using qemu :(
<shadeslayer> and bug 1093220 needs verification
<ubottu> bug 1093220 in transmission (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Fix transmission-qt to open magnet links from a browser" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093220
<Noskcaj> ScottK, bug 1066225 has a new comment for you
<ubottu> bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<shadeslayer> does it make sense to encrypt the home folder and have autologin enabled?
<shadeslayer> I mean, the entire point of having encrypted data is that if someone gains physical access to your machine your data is safe ( assuming they cannot crack the key )
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: in that case using kwallet is also vulnerable 
<shadeslayer> not exactly, your kwallet password is not associated with your login password
 * shadeslayer uses crazy levels of encryption
<shadeslayer> I have full disk encryption as well as /home encryption setup
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  ya, thats right, but why kwallet manager doesnt seek password when kwallet was opened previously for other use
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I dont encrypt my disk , because i am afraid i may not be able to recover data in case of a filesystem error
<shadeslayer> yep, that's a huge issue
<shadeslayer> which is why, unencrypted backups
<shadeslayer> which travel with me :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats a vulnerability :) 
<shadeslayer> I know :)
<shadeslayer> the biggest risk is my ssh and gpg keys, which do not have a backup
<shadeslayer> primarily because I have no good way to back them up
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: "donot ask password" for screen locker is not working?
<shadeslayer> whut
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is the new screen locker working for you?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> ctrl-alt-l locks the screen
<shadeslayer> that's about all I tested
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: does it ask for the password everytime?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> that's intended behaviour
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> I specifically asked it to lock the screen, so it should ask my password
<shadeslayer> what else would it do
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: "the option require password after" is disabled for me and it asks for the password after i immediately try to unlock 
<phoenix_firebrd> let me confirm it one more time
<shadeslayer> where is this option? 0..o
<yofel_> screensaver
<phoenix_firebrd> screen locker
<yofel> oh, they renamed the menu
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: inside display and monitor settings
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i am using 12.10
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: hi
<yofel> hey
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: today 4.10 sc tagging?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: anyway, I did notice there was somthing funky about that menu
<shadeslayer> I have no idea where this kcm is
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: menu?
<shadeslayer> give me the kcm module name
<yofel> shadeslayer: no idea, but it's in the display settings 
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: can the see the display and monitor settings?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: well, that was the screensaver kcm before
<shadeslayer> this ? http://i.imgur.com/BHRRto0.png
<yofel> right
<yofel> disable the 2nd checkbox
<yofel> I think it has no effect
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats it
<yofel> or at least it doesn't work reliably
<shadeslayer> funny thing
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the second options is the one i am talking about
<shadeslayer> click "Screen Saver"
<yofel> but I know they fixed a bunch of locker issues recently
<shadeslayer> and the monitor turns blue
<shadeslayer> click "Simple locker" and it stays blue
<yofel> true o.O
<shadeslayer> heheh
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-cvs-announce/2013/000105.html
<shadeslayer> iirc tagging freeze is in effect no?
<yofel> so work starts tomorrow
<yofel> I'll fire the cronjob up later for the stats
<yofel> it is
<yofel> shadeslayer: but who cares about it?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> tsdegos got pissed when I merged to okular extractor
<shadeslayer> so I'm not going to piss him off again :P
<shadeslayer> I'll just file a bug
<yofel> heh
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: In case my project is using automake i wont be needing to add rules for clean, build and install in debian/rules right?
<yofel> ok wait, I'll elaborate on that
<yofel> you know how gnu make works? (roughly?)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: cmake configures with the make files and make buuilds the project with that
<shadeslayer> what was the Product for the screenlocker again :|
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: kscreensaver I believe
<shadeslayer> thx
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ok, so let's talk about make first
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: make is originally meant for building source code. It's usefullness comes from being able to determine what files have changed and only rebuilding what needs to be built
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> it does that by defining make "targets" that have dependencies and commands that are needed to build it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> targets is key waord?
<phoenix_firebrd> targets is key word?
<yofel> no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the output?
<yofel> a target is something like:
<yofel> targetname: dep
<yofel>                   commandlist
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: give me an example
<shadeslayer> done, kde bug 314122
<ubottu> KDE bug 314122 in locker "Monitor is not turned 'off'" [Normal,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314122
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: http://paste.kde.org/659828
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: so to build the "build" target, the configure target has to be finished
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> now, the reason I run "touch" there, is because usually the targets are the filenames of the source you want to build
<yofel> so if a file changes, it's target and all targets that depend on it will run
<yofel> that's how make works... roughly
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: doubt
<yofel> hm?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: if you say that this is the label that points to build "build:" then what does this do "DEB_MAKE_BUILD_TARGET:" ?
<yofel> what's DEB_MAKE_BUILD_TARGET?
<yofel> just going by make syntax, DEB_MAKE_BUILD_TARGET would be the name of the target
<yofel> i.e. the name would literally be "DEB_MAKE_BUILD_TARGET"
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you pulll-lp tomboy-blogposter
<yofel> oh, :=, that's a variable definition, but we'll come to that ^ example in a bit
<yofel> now back to rules
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok'
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://pike.psu.edu/dongwon/pro/grannies.pdf
<yofel> shadeslayer: o.O (I'll read it later...)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: in US too?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: it's a worldwide phenomenon
<phoenix_firebrd> ha ha ha
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: so, as making deb packages is a slighly complex process, we have a program called debhelper with perl scripts called dh_* that does most of the work for us
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: back in dh 6 and early 7 days, a rules file would look like this: http://paste.kde.org/659858
 * shadeslayer is scared to click that link
<yofel> which is gnu make taken too perfection
<shadeslayer> oh heh
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's a clean rules file, nothing scary ;)
<shadeslayer> btw you should show him a cdbs file
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's next
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: as his example above uses that :P
<shadeslayer> I joined just as cdbs was dying
<shadeslayer> trolololol
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: so, as you can see it's not really the most easiest, not the most readable way of doing it
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: + you had to be very careful to not mistake the sequencing
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: to help with that people went and wrote supplementary build systems, like cdbs
<phoenix_firebrd> came across that
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: if you look at your tomboy rules, you'll see that it has include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/...
<yofel> so it uses cdbs
<shadeslayer> ScottK: your sync is bad : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyside/1.1.2-1
<phoenix_firebrd> wait, checking
<shadeslayer> makes pyside completely disappear for some reason
<yofel> the advantage: the sequencing is done in the build system, and you just have to set some configuration variables like DEB_MAKE_BUILD_TARGET
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: which makes rules a lot simpler as you can see
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: where to specify the type of build system/version i am using
<yofel> by "include"-ing the buildsystem makefile you want to use
<yofel> now, next
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> since debhelper 7.0.51 or whatever, debhelper got it's own auto-sequencer called "dh", which is what's most people use today
<jussi> argh
<phoenix_firebrd> those are perl scripts right?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ^
<yofel> ah wait, a bit of clarification
<jussi> consistent LO crashing, and calligra screws up the formatting :(
<yofel> even cdbs used those scripts
<yofel> it's just the content of the makefile that you saw above ^
<yofel> that was moved to the build system, so you don't need to write the build: install: etc. targets
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> debhelper provided the dh_install, dh_auto_configure, and whatever else scripts
<yofel> and it does today too
<yofel> with dh7, we gained a "dh" script, which does the sequencing of the rules file inside debhelper
<yofel> so most rules file's today look like this: http://paste.kde.org/659864
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so if i am not using cdbs i dont need install: build: .. in rules ?
<yofel> if you use cdbs you don't need it
<yofel> the long rules example I showed above was a dh6 example without any build system
<yofel> tomboy uses a cdbs file
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/659864 is modern dh7 style
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the version 0.4.4 changed to automake so the rules have to be updated , probably the cdbs have to be removed
<yofel> not really, cdbs and automake are 2 different thigns
<yofel> for now I'm not going to talk about autotools
<yofel> back to dh7
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this is the min that has to be in the rules file for the new type http://paste.kde.org/659864  ?
<shadeslayer> \o/ objcopy:debian/firefox/usr/lib/firefox/libxul.so[.debug_info]: Memory exhausted
<shadeslayer> I guess I'll just upload it to the PPA and fix
<yofel> yes, unless you need adjustments for the package, that alone will already work
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: so, as you saw in the dh6 example, rules was a long list of dh_* commands
<yofel> in dh7, "dh" runs those commands, so we don't need to write them ourselves
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: dh6= http://paste.kde.org/659858/ ?
<yofel> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> now, if we need to tell one of those commands that we need to do something different
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: overriding ?
<yofel> like, dh_clean needs to remove a few more files
<yofel> we'll override the command right
<yofel> like this: http://paste.kde.org/659870
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: who decides what to be put in ch_clean, the original maintainer or the packager?
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> I have more bandwidth now
<yofel> that essentially replaces the "dh_auto_clean" command in dh, with the list of commands inside the override target
<shadeslayer> 2 Mbps
<phoenix_firebrd> *dh_clean
<yofel> (that's why you're calling dh_auto_clean there too)
 * shadeslayer downloads shank
<yofel> an empty override_dh_auto_clean: target would simply disable dh_auto_clean
<yofel> (we often do that for dh_auto_test ;) )
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> junk is a user variable?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: any packager that works on the package may change the rules file as needed
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: well, it's something, maybe the program makefile creates it. but dh_auto_clean has a fixed pattern that it deletes
<yofel> so if you need to remove anything else you need to tell it to
<phoenix_firebrd> junk is a keyword?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: for packaging, you're free to change what you want, but if the package has a maintainer that's not you, do talk to that person/team whether your changes are fine and ask for a review
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: no, junk is a filename, this is literally "rm junk" in your shell
<yofel> inside a make target you define simply shell commands
<phoenix_firebrd> oh ok
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> type dh_<tab><tab> in your shell, you'll see all of the debhelper stuff
<yofel> as those are simply exectuable perl scripts
<phoenix_firebrd> checking
<phoenix_firebrd> got a list
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<yofel> ok, so that's the basics of rules that you see today, dh6 style is deprecated. If you don't need anything else use the simple dh7 style
<phoenix_firebrd> so it is necessary to specify the debhelper version >=7  right?
<yofel> if you still need something special that dh7 can't do, or is hard to use for, you another buildsystem
<yofel> for example our KDE SC packages use the "dhmk" build system from pkg-kde-tools
<phoenix_firebrd> what is script-kiddy?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: that, and you'll need to put the version of debhelper your packaging works with into debian/compat
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: wait
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: it's a script for translations stuff
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> what is debian/source/format for?
<shadeslayer> read the manual :P
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> just this once, where can i specify the quilt version tghat i am using?
<shadeslayer> you don't specify a quilt version
<shadeslayer> quilt is version agnostic?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the tutor said something about that yesterday
<phoenix_firebrd> let me check
<shadeslayer> can you grab me a quote?
<yofel> er, you don't need to do that these days usually
<phoenix_firebrd> thats it ,its the debian/source/format
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<yofel> there is one release that needs a manual quilt dep for 3.0 quilt and where lintian throws a warning if the version is missing
<shadeslayer> okay so there are 2 formats, native and quilt
 * yofel passes the micro to shadeslayer
<yofel> need to do something else for a while
<shadeslayer> the format file is to specify which format dh will use
<shadeslayer> micro? :P
<yofel> keyboard
<phoenix_firebrd> format of?
<yofel> voice, whatever :P
<shadeslayer> micro keyboard? 
<shadeslayer> haha
<yofel> lol
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: format of source package
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: format of the source package
<yofel> anyway, dpkg-source manpage explains all formats too. (ignore 2.0, that's not used)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> "Also known as wig&pen."
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<jussi> So we are all aware the kde dalogs induce a nice LO crash? or was it only on 4.9.4 ? 
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: are you working form a desktop or a laptop?
<shadeslayer> laptop
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: does your pbuilder check for updates everytime?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> if you're really low on bandwidth you can disable that
<yofel> remove the executable bit from the 2 apt hooks
<yofel> but then remember to keep your raring pbuilder updated
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sure
<apachelogger> yofel: do we have a kcm that is python3?
<yofel> no idea, we couldn't really test that witout a working kcm backend...
<apachelogger> lol?
<apachelogger> python3 randomfile.py
<apachelogger> ?
<yofel> if nobody ported one, then no
<yofel> I tried myself on synaptiks, but that didn't go too well
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yofel: got time to recompile pykde?
<apachelogger> on which system did I work on the broken kcm Oo
<apachelogger> my workstation does not even have pykde > 4.9
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, I just received an update for jockey, and I was just curious, what's new in it? I think I remember seeing in the kubuntu devel mail list that jockey is to be replaced by something else. Is that true? If yes, how's that going?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/659936/
<apachelogger> I'd first run that by someone who cares, the global interpreter lock thing makes no sense to me
<apachelogger> though that patch definitelyw orks
<apachelogger> found the right VM again
<yofel> apachelogger: I'll try that once I'm at home, here I'm on quantal
<ovidiu-florin> one sugestion: can it be implemented in the Kmenu, on the bottom right, next to the kubuntu logo to also say the kubuntu version? it would be a lot easier for new users to figure this out
<vassie> Riddell: good morning
<vassie> Riddell: been thinking about the cantata "not is users group" message, personally i think it should stay, being in that group does have it benefits, however if you don't want/need to be in it, tick the box and hide the message
<Riddell> hi vassie, ok you're the packager :)
<vassie> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes I'd be interested in something like that but probably not somewhere as intrusive as the kmenu
<Riddell> vassie: did you look at a watch file?
<vassie> Riddell: still not sure what to do with the watch file
<Riddell> make one that points at the download page
<vassie> and put it where?
<vassie> is there an example of one i can use?
<Riddell> vassie: I suggested owncloud
<vassie> from the deb?
<Riddell> apt-get source owncloud
<vassie> ok, got it, do i need to modify it and rebuild my package?
<Riddell> just a random suggestion though, you might want to look at a package which is hosted on google code
<Riddell> modity it and test it :)
<vassie> http://code.google.com/p/cantata/downloads/list
<vassie> is there an example i can use?
<Riddell> that looks like a good page
<Riddell> try modifying the owncloud one
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: on the bottom of the Kmenu, right where the User's full name and host name is, 
<vassie> http://pastebin.com/J57bM94a
<Riddell> golly that looks complex
<Riddell> vassie: tested it?
<vassie> copy one from a program that was hosted on good code
<vassie> how do i test?
<Riddell> put it in a copy of the package sources and run uscan
<vassie> k, need to power on my vm, might be on my desktop at home actually, this might take a while
<Riddell> vassie: you can ask me for an ec2 if that helps
<vassie> thanks, but will i have to build my package from scratch?
<Riddell> vassie: you don't have to build anything, you just need the package source (which you can download from your PPA on launchpad)
<BluesKaj> vassie, I have Cantata running ok , just have to configure mpd to startup at boot 
<vassie> got my source, added my current key to my ppa
<vassie> ran uscan, nothing came back
<Riddell> vassie: I get "uscan ERROR: debian/watch version number is unrecognised; skipping watchfile"
<Riddell> so it doesn't like that one
<vassie> change version=1 to version=3
<vassie> BluesKaj: i add "mpd" to ~/.xprofile so it starts on login
<shadeslayer> oh grrr
<shadeslayer> xnox: how do I make some code execute once a page has been loaded in ubiquity?
<shadeslayer> i.e. once the event loop is running
<xnox> shadeslayer: i'm not sure what you mean.
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> in order to get the devices Phonon needs an event loop running
<Riddell> vassie: try kmediafactory maybe
<vassie> i did, that is where i got it from
<vassie> i changed 1 to 3 and i don't get an error now
<Riddell> vassie: if you run uscan --verbose does it say useful things?
<vassie> Newest version on remote site is 0.9.2, local version is 0.9.2
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> vassie: so are we ready to upload?
<vassie> i'm happy with it
<vassie> :)
<vassie> quantal and raring?
<Riddell> just raring
<Riddell> point me at the files to upload
<vassie> can it be backported?
<xnox> shadeslayer: right, but when event loop is running, that means python code is not executed sequentially any more, only callbacks are called.....
<Riddell> yes, we can either put it into kubuntu-ppa/backports or once its in raring go through the proccess for the ubunut backports
<vassie> Do you need my new cantata_0.9.2-0ubuntu3~ubuntu12.10~ppa1.debian.tar.gz?
<vassie> and raring package?
<xnox> shadeslayer: so in your __init__ or in your prepare funtions you need to setup callbacks that phonon will call if it finds or doesn't find a camera.
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> vassie: yep
<vassie> Riddell: ok, i need to sign them as i rebuilt my tar.gz, plus i need my raring VM, which is at home
<Riddell> vassie: no you don't
<Riddell> I need to sign them when I upload them, you don't have permission to upload to the ubuntu archive so your signature won't do anything
<Riddell> vassie: just point me at what needs uploading
<vassie> both packages are on my ppa https://launchpad.net/~vassie/+archive/ppa
<vassie> watch file http://pastebin.com/J57bM94a (change version=1 to version=3)
<Riddell> vassie: 0.9.2-0ubuntu3~ppa2 ?
<vassie> i can't download my raring package right now as i am on quantal
<Riddell> you can download whatever you like, this is free software :)
<vassie> that is my raring package, minus the watch file
<Riddell> http://ppa.launchpad.net/vassie/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cantata/  wget is your friend :)
<Riddell> I got it now
<Riddell> vassie: uploaded!
<Riddell> it should appear at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue soon
<vassie> :)
<vassie> sweet
<Riddell> vassie: and now you need to wait for an archive admin to accept it, happens the first time you load anything
<vassie> Riddell: awesome, i'll sit tight
<Riddell> vassie: in the mean time there's plenty more to do, rekonq, libmtp etc :)
<vassie> Riddell: will the quantal package go to ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<Riddell> also 4.10 is being tagged tonight so that's the big one
<Riddell> vassie: yeah can do, point me at what to upload there
<vassie> Riddell: https://www.box.com/s/6bnjtzqkvvm6lhmdavvk
<Riddell> vassie: uploaded!
<vassie> :)
<vassie> thank you
<vassie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=cantata
<Riddell> vassie: I just rejected it cos I noticed the control file needed some tidying
<Riddell> vassie: I've reuploaded with the tidying
<vassie> oh, ok
<Riddell> you hadn't give na description and it needed word warp on the long description
<vassie> oh right, sorry
<shadeslayer> xnox: is the event loop running when plugin_get_current_page is called?
<shadeslayer> or is it run right after plugin_get_current_page ?
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer with a long stick
<shadeslayer> ?
<apachelogger> it does not matter
<apachelogger> change line order and suddenly you have no eventloop where you had one before
<apachelogger> use the qevent functions
<xnox> shadeslayer: look into run_main_loop / quit_main_loop. We stop mainloop between the pages, when we start mainloop again, you don't have any flow control at all. You are just hoping that an event/signal/handler is triggered by Qt and possible calls your callbacks.
<shadeslayer> aha
<xnox> shadeslayer: and you still didn't tell us what you are trying to achieve that brought you down the rabbit hole of main loops.
<xnox> what are you trying to achieve? "I need to know X, I decided i can check it using Y and hence...." tells us the full story. maybe your first assumption is wrong.....
<shadeslayer> xnox: Phonon needs event loops so that I can query for the video camera device list
<xnox> and why do you need to query for the video camera device list?
<shadeslayer> to create a MediaSource?
<xnox> (in gtk, widgets have on_realise callback, such that you can piggy back on to that to run some code when widgets are painted/actually created)
<shadeslayer> hm
<xnox> shadeslayer: this has nothing to do with ubiquity, but rather python & qt.
<shadeslayer> right
 * xnox doesn't do any python-qt work
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hi!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you want to be an elite packager?
<Riddell> oh well
<vassie> Riddell: what happens when 0.9.3 is out?
<Riddell> vassie: then you package it :)
<vassie> Riddell: :)
<BluesKaj> vassie, ok managed to fix the mpd startup problem. I ran sudo update-rc.d mpd enable , then updated rc.d . It connects to localhost 
<vassie> BluesKaj: great, everything working now?
<BluesKaj> yup . seems so , vassie , altho I haven;t tried the networking options and won't until my laptop is returned
<vassie> BluesKaj: i store my music in ~/Music and use pulse
<BluesKaj> yes I use pulse as well , I made a link to my music files on the external hdd to /var/lib/mpd/music/
<BluesKaj> vassie,^
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you want to be an elite packager?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: got bored of Ubuntu Studio and want to do kubuntu?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not exactly. Normally I do testing in Ubuntu Studio. I want to be involved in packaging, and that Kubuntu seems to have more opportunities for that. 
<Riddell> always welcomed :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: want a simple task to start off with?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> smartboyhw: rekonq could do with an update
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok
<Riddell> yay :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so I just branch the main ~ubuntu-branches branch right?>
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you can do use the UDD branches but I tihnk it's easier to just go apt-get source rekonq
<Riddell> rekonq's packaging isn't in bzr
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh no:P
<Riddell> hi rgreening, how's the province?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'm assuming you've done this sort of thing before, have you?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes (but I use UDD branches :P)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well feel free to use them
<Riddell> they're just too complex for me (and I used to develop on bzr and UDD :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, lol
<Riddell> smartboyhw: let me know if you need any help
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok:)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: pyside is somewhat broken and the sync was a (it turned out) unfounded hope to make thing better, but it certainly didn't make things worse.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: well ... idk what happened but in raring I can't install python3-pyside
<ScottK> IIRC there's no binaries.
<shadeslayer> but -release has binaries?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyside/1.1.1-3
<BluesKaj> rekonq still suffers from javascript problems , some game sites are freeezing
<Riddell> best hope smartboyhw does this update
<smartboyhw> Riddell, halfway:)
<apachelogger> xnox: how can one get the stdout output from a plugin?
<xnox> it's in /var/log/installer/debug isn't it?
<xnox> or syslog
<Riddell> apachelogger: you're looking at uibiquity too?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, help. I can't build the package since kdelibs5-dev has a dependency of libphonon-dev, but then libphonon-dev has a dependency of libphonon4
<smartboyhw>  libphonon-dev : Depends: libphonon4 (= 4:4.7.0really4.6.0-0ubuntu2) but 4:4.7.0really4.6.0-0ubuntu2+nopulse1 is to be installed
<apachelogger> xnox: found it, thx
<smartboyhw> I don't think I have ppa's with this.
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah -.-
<Riddell> smartboyhw: pastebin  apt-cache policy libphonon-dev
<Riddell> smartboyhw: pastebin  apt-cache policy libphonon4
<Riddell> apachelogger: what are you looking at?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589659/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you've installed that +nopulse1 version from somewhere
<Riddell> a PPA you no longer use
<Riddell> from KXStudio-Team Artwork and Metas owned by KXStudio Team  says launchpad
<apachelogger> Riddell: same thing as shadeslayer
<Riddell> smartboyhw: wget the .deb from launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/
<Riddell> and dpkg --install  it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok (/me suddenly hates KXStudio)
<Riddell> hmm, developer membership board elections
<Riddell> ScottK: who do I want to vote for?
<jussi> haha
<ScottK> Who's running?
<jussi> ScottK: is like the "brains trust" :D
<ScottK> Apparently there's a mail I didn't get.
<ScottK> I mean I know I'm running.
<ScottK> Just not who else.
<Riddell> ScottK: bdrung, coolbhavi, cody-somervile, xnox, laney, scottk, stgraber
<ScottK> Some difficult choices there.
<Riddell> scottk gets points for being a kuubntu homey, xnox for being friendly enough to hang around with us kubuntu homeys, stgraber for being french, laney for being a canoeist
<Riddell> I don't think I know enough about the others to say what they get points for
<xnox> I'm guessing coolbhavi, ScottK and I are the ones contesting against previously serving members of the developer membership board.
<jussi> how many are needed?
<ScottK> 4
<xnox> 4 are expiring.
<ScottK> I finally got the mail.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good now I'm test-building the package:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, done. https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/rekonq/new-version-2.1-0ubuntu1/+merge/145611
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you're elite!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> but that's a horrible diff, UDD fail :(
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you've tested it locally and it al runs fine?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, should be.:)
<smartboyhw> If it doesn't, then just ping me and I'll fix it:)
<smartboyhw> Sorry Riddell internet went haywire:)
<jackyalcine> hey can have I have someone review this merge? https://code.launchpad.net/~jackyalcine/ubuntu/raring/telepathy-logger-qt/raring/+merge/145560
<smartboyhw> Here comes jalcine:)
<jackyalcine> hey smartboyhw
<Riddell> hi jackyalcine 
<Riddell> will do that in a bit
<snele> shadeslayer: you did great job with backporting 4.10 to precise. everything work well. thank you
<jackyalcine> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so have you built and run it locally?
<shadeslayer> snele: me and yofel :)
<Riddell> jackyalcine: what needs those cmake files?
<snele> shadeslayer: yofel: you did great job with backporting 4.10 to precise. everything works well. thank you guys. you rock!
<snele> :)))
<jackyalcine> Riddell: anyone trying to build KDE IM from source.
<jackyalcine> if telepathy-logger-qt was a part of kde-telepathy, I wouldn't have bothered
<shadeslayer> it is?
<shadeslayer> it's released as a part of kde-telepathy
<Riddell> it's a separate source 
<jackyalcine> yup
<shadeslayer> well sure
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the app works
<smartboyhw> More amazingly, it works in xfce (LOL)
<shadeslayer> ahhh okay
<jackyalcine> it makes me wonder, how does it build in bbuild without those CMake files?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, jackyalcine told me to bzrignore the .pc files.
<smartboyhw> Should I upload a new -0ubuntu2 version then?
<Riddell> jackyalcine: I've updated the changelog to make it clearer "Fix .install file to provide valid CMake development files"
<jackyalcine> you shouldn't have to, smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> jackyalcine, oh ok
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I'm ignoring them too
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<jackyalcine> unless you ignored them specifically in that repository.
<Riddell> jackyalcine: you also want to become an elite kubuntu packager?
<jackyalcine> Riddell: thanks, I did this at like 3:00 AM here in New York
<jackyalcine> haven't slept until I got a response :)
<jackyalcine> Riddell: I'd love to :D
<smartboyhw> jackyalcine, join the game with me:)
<shadeslayer> jackyalcine: because nothing deps on libtelepathy-logger-qt4-dev
<Riddell> smartboyhw: rekonq uploaded, welcome to the world of elite kubuntu packagers
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wow!! :D
<Riddell> jackyalcine: telepathy-logger-qt, welcome to the world of elite kubuntu packagers
<Riddell> jackyalcine: telepathy-logger-qt uploaded, welcome to the world of elite kubuntu packagers
<jackyalcine> haha thank you!
<jackyalcine> shadeslayer: not yet, at least.
 * jackyalcine is going to have fun.
 * smartboyhw is going to have fun too
<Riddell> we have more things needing an update for anyone interested, ktorrent and libmtp come to mind
<jackyalcine> for raring?
<Riddell> jackyalcine: yep
<jackyalcine> smartboyhw: you're looking at libmtp or ktorrent?
<ScottK> ktorrent also has a libktorrent update that goes with it.
<ScottK> See Debian experimental.
<Riddell> jackyalcine: take your pick I think
<smartboyhw> jackyalcine, your pick:P
<jackyalcine> ScottK: I'd have to peek at the upstream packaging for ktorrent before making any changes?
<Riddell> jackyalcine: you should always check debian first for updates
<Riddell> ktorrent is just a sync I think so check they have the newer version and file a sync bug
 * smartboyhw feels happy that at least the amd64 and i386 builds for rekonq is built successfully
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think libmtp is also a sync bug.....
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the newest version is already there in Raring, no need for libmtp updates I think
<BluesKaj> so updating/upgrading will bring the fixes into rekonq ?
<BluesKaj> on raring
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mm, then you might want to ask shadeslayer what he was on about when he asked :)
<yofel> BluesKaj: well, 2.1 at least has a fixed history. I think they  fixed plenty of other things too
<BluesKaj> yofel, let's hope the javascipt troubles were addressed
<BluesKaj> nope , rekonq still freezes on some online game sites , stops loading after 15 secs or so 
<BluesKaj> then the javascript error pops up after a min or so
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, you mean the 2.1 version?
<BluesKaj> oops nope the 2.0 , smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, LOL
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, activate -proposed and you should be able to upgrade (unless you are using -armhf)
<shadeslayer> no no no
<shadeslayer> enabling proposed is a bad idea :P
<BluesKaj> I was about to ask that question shadeslayer .;..had probs with it before
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what about libmtp? The newest version is there already;P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: right, but in general it'd be a good idea to have a look at the commits because for eg. my HTC One X is not supported from the last released version
<shadeslayer> but it works from git
<phoenix_firebrd> ~time
<kubotu> Asia - Kolkata - Wed Jan 30 22:22 IST
<Riddell> you clock is half an hour out :)
<phoenix_firebrd> you mean half an hour slow?
<yofel> more like it's weird that you guys have an half an hour difference in your clock
<phoenix_firebrd> ~time
<kubotu> Asia - Kolkata - Wed Jan 30 22:37 IST
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the time is correct, i can't understand what you mean
<yofel> it's :38 in india, but :08 here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya the timezone is +5:30
<Riddell> which is unusual
<shadeslayer> heh
<tsimpson> timezones are weird
<phoenix_firebrd> I should take a look at the map
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: no people are weird
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: people came up with timezones, so it only makes sense then
<shadeslayer> just saying that timezones are not inherently weird
<tsimpson> they are because they seem to be randomly placed
<phoenix_firebrd> I am getting this error 
<phoenix_firebrd> error CS0246: The type or namespace name `Gtk' could not be found. Are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?
<phoenix_firebrd>  Try using -pkg:gtk-sharp
<phoenix_firebrd> I will paste the file in question
<phoenix_firebrd> http://paste.kde.org/660698/
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'll agree that people are weird, but not because they invented timezones, but because they invented DST
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> okay I have no idea why DST even exists
<shadeslayer> but it allowed me to sleep one more hour at UDS
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: agreed
<shadeslayer> so yay
<phoenix_firebrd> partial error log -> http://paste.kde.org/660704/
<shadeslayer> bah, this rebase is screwed up
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.0_raring.html | oxygen-fonts in experimental PPA (from oneiric to raring)
<phoenix_firebrd> i am trying to build tomboy-blogposter
<Riddell> yofel: thanks for getting ready :)
<yofel> sure
<phoenix_firebrd> this is my current control file ->http://paste.kde.org/660710/
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: try adding gtk-sharp2 to build-deps? I really know nothing about mono though
<yofel> so this is just guessing
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: tried that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: check the line with this "-pkg:tomboy-addins"
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: do you have the full buildlog?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: since the error log states that i shoud try to add "-pkg:gtk-sharp2" i added it to the configure.am where the "-pkg:tomboy-addins" is added but its not getting reflected in the build process as you can see the parameter is missing
<phoenix_firebrd> thats configure.ac
<phoenix_firebrd> sorry its not configure.ac
<yofel> try -pkg:gtk-sharp-2.0
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: makefile.in is created by makefile.am right?
<yofel> uh, I think yes, it's been over a year since I last touched autotools
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I have to search were i can insert this param
<phoenix_firebrd> gotit
<phoenix_firebrd> this is the makefile.am in the source dir ->http://paste.kde.org/660728/
<phoenix_firebrd> i had already added "-pkg:gtk-sharp" before, you want to replace that with the one you said?
<phoenix_firebrd> if so why didn't it get reflected in the log?
<phoenix_firebrd> the current package name is gtk-shark2
<phoenix_firebrd> the current package name is gtk-sharp2
<yofel> the pkg-config file is name gtk-sharp-2.0 though
<yofel> that's what gmcs is looking for
<phoenix_firebrd> pkg-config ?
<yofel> !info pkg-config
<ubottu> pkg-config (source: pkg-config): manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.26-1ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 39 kB, installed size 128 kB
<phoenix_firebrd> checking
<phoenix_firebrd> ok i will try with "gtk-sharp-2.0"
<yofel> meh
<yofel> I added it in Makefile.in, but now it fails with
<yofel> ../../src/AuthenticationTypes.cs(44,41): error CS0433: The imported type `System.Web.HttpUtility' is defined multiple times
<yofel> you should find someone familiar with mono and autotools in #ubuntu-motu
<yofel> that's really not our field of expertise
<yofel> (oh, if you ever want to package our mono bindings, that's like totally adavnced expert insanity stuff, but we would be very happy)
<yofel> so far everyone gave up
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am thinking that if i pass through this, i may suceed in any upcoming mono dep packages
<phoenix_firebrd> packaging is very interesting
<yofel> try to get something of your work into the archive though ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> I feel if i keep packaging for a year i may end up knowing atleast 30% of the source on ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<ScottK> Then by the end of the second year, you'll have touched 50% and forgotten half of it.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: So since it seems there is an error in the source , shall i drop trying to  build it?
<yofel> well, you'll at least have to ask someone else how that works
<yofel> I can't build that either though, so maybe it is just a bug in the buildsystem
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: shall i take a look at it tomorrow?
<yofel> feel free to, but you'll have to find someone else for help
<yofel> as I said, someone in #ubuntu-motu might know what to do here
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottK: i can try for 100% :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Is there a list that shows the packages by deps for example mono, java, python etc
<yofel> I don't know, you could look at the package section, but that's not always correct
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: just to confirm , day after tomorrow kde 4.10 sc is tagged right?
<yofel> officially, it's today at 23:59 UTC
<yofel> so we should have the tars by tomorrow
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so you will be working throught the night?
<yofel> no
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in that case will it be ok if i be here tomorrow 12 pm my time?
<yofel> sure, you won't be able to help much anyway except watching as you don't have sufficient permissions yet to work on KDE
<yofel> for that you'll have to convince Riddell that you're on ninja level first
<phoenix_firebrd> ya, when will the process start, in your time
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: yours is +4:30 am i right?
<yofel> I'm GMT+1
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> but it depends when tsdgeos finished building the tars and then the first ninja to see the tars will get to work
<phoenix_firebrd> ya, when will the process start?
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
 * rgreening yawns
<yofel> as most of the initial process is scripted there's nothing fancy in the beginning anyway ^^
<yofel> you can watch the build progress at the page linked in the topic
<phoenix_firebrd> we can beat suse this time?
<phoenix_firebrd> are they using cluster for building?
<yofel> That's impossible to predict, but as we have a week we should at least be done in time
<yofel> dunno, but we're building in parallel on launchpad too, it just takes a while
<phoenix_firebrd> soon this will happen
<yofel> and might need some manual work
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I will be here at 7: 30 am your time
<yofel> I'll tell you more tomorrow, for today I'll finally go home...
<yofel> I at least an hour later, but the others will be around
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya. good night, see you tomorrow
<yofel> 'night
<shadeslayer> yofel: is the raring status page up in anticipation of a release?
<yofel> shadeslayer: topic...
<yofel> shadeslayer: er, yeah
<shadeslayer> okay
 * yofel read s/the/a/
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep I am
<yofel> apachelogger: s/ifdef/ifndef/ and systemsettings at least doesn't crash anymore trying to open language-selector-kde
<yofel> progress
<Noskcaj> ScottK, have you had a look at bug 1066225 with the screenshot?
<ubottu> bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<yofel> hm, now it did crash
<yofel> but with this: http://paste.kde.org/660866
<yofel> with some more symbols: http://paste.kde.org/660878
<yofel> apachelogger: I'll upload this for now http://paste.kde.org/660878
<yofel> hm, now I can't reproduce that crash. Old lib in memory I guess
<yofel> ok, it did now - when closing system settings (sometimes)
<yofel> that's synaptiks I guess looking at bug 1098288
<ubottu> bug 1098288 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) "Remove package "synaptiks" from apt (upstream project is abandoned)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1098288
<yofel> (that bug is a great example of how launchpad can make a bug unreadable btw.)
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you look at what went wrong with the fix for 1066225?
<ScottK> Noskcaj: I hadn't.  Thanks.
<apachelogger> review please https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa/+files/mangonel_0.1~git20130130-0ubuntu1.dsc
<yofel> ScottK: that .ui file doesn't render really well in qtdesigner here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/user_design.png
<ScottK> Hmm.
 * ScottK looks harder at Riddell.
<apachelogger> looks like the size hinting of the grid there is broken
<yofel> maybe because you removed the layout?
<apachelogger> (assuming it is a grid ^^)
<yofel> the ui file *had* <layout class="QGridLayout" name="gridLayout_8">
<apachelogger> well, one can work without grids
<yofel> well, now the radio buttons are simply inside a qwidget, whose preferred size here is 10
<yofel> *preferred height
<yofel> wtf?
<yofel> Lay out > Lay out in a Grid; press ctrl+Z; -> it looks righ
<yofel> t
<apachelogger> designer files are a flipping mess
<yofel> well, considering that widget already has fixed content widget sizes, setting a minimum Size wouldn't hurt I guess
<yofel> feels like the wrong way to fix it though
<apachelogger> depending on what the widget contains it may also be wrong
<yofel> 2 radio buttons and one indented checkbox
<apachelogger> does it contain text?
<yofel> apachelogger: that's how it was intended: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/user_design1.png
<apachelogger> yah, minimumsize is wrong though
<apachelogger> as text labels have no fixed minimumsize
<yofel> well, they do have set sizes in the ui file though
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/660974
<apachelogger> yeah its to make sure the uis coming out of designer are as broken as possible
<apachelogger> I reckon it should be a grid though
<yofel> well, it was a grid, but how do you do the indenting? (except by adding a fixed spacer)
<apachelogger> also to get perfect visual results regardless of the qt style/fontsize you'd want to have a radio underneith the other radio that is hidden
<apachelogger> that's how you'd grid
<yofel> o.O
<apachelogger> (*) require the might login
<apachelogger> ( ) [x] decrypt the awesome home
<apachelogger> of course the second radio would be invis
<yofel> hm, that kind of makes sense
<apachelogger> the other option is to detach the text from the radio
<apachelogger> i.e. (*) is the radio and 'require the might login' is a secondary label
<apachelogger> (of course then you need to manually wire the stateness between those
<apachelogger> also an option though
<apachelogger> so you get 
<apachelogger> (*) | require the mighty login
<apachelogger>     | [x] decrypt the awesome home
<apachelogger> | representing a vertical layout border
<apachelogger> oh and a third option that woudl be entirely code based ... you create a radiobutton without text, get it's size hint and set that as width&height of a spaceritem that is left of the checkbox
<apachelogger> i.e. you have a temporary radio button that is not really used but that dictates what size the spacer needs to be
<yofel> well, the hidden, button seems to work, except that you need to hide it in the code
#kubuntu-devel 2013-01-31
<shadeslayer> morning
<phoenix_firebrd> good morning everyone
<shadeslayer> hi phoenix_firebrd :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: so, I have a small task for you
<shadeslayer> W: kdiamond source: syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright line 33: Duplicate field license.
<shadeslayer> fix this ^
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<shadeslayer> that's a lintian warning and is googlable
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<shadeslayer> more specifically the syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright bit
<shadeslayer> once you're done, here's another one : E: kfloppy source: malformed-override Override of dbg-package-missing-depends for kdeutils (expecting kfloppy) at line 1
<phoenix_firebrd> is the kde 4.10 sc tars ready?
<shadeslayer> yup, I'm running the script right now
<shadeslayer> should take another 30-40 minutes
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: btw lintian.debian.org will also list packages that have a similar lintian error
<shadeslayer> so if the package also exists there, you can ignore it
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: pull-lp-source gives me kdiamond 4.9.98 you want this or 4.10
<shadeslayer> use that for now
<shadeslayer> or rather
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<shadeslayer> do you have kubuntu-dev-tools installed?
<phoenix_firebrd> shall i finish my breakfast in 10 min?
<shadeslayer> sure
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<shadeslayer> install kubuntu-dev-tools once you're done and run kbzr branch kdiamond
<shadeslayer> in there, you'll find the latest packaging
<phoenix_firebrd> i have done that already
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: Can i edit the copyright file?
<shadeslayer> sure
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok i soved the copyright issue for kdiamond what should i do
<phoenix_firebrd> checking kfloppy
<shadeslayer> install kubuntu-dev-tools , kbzr branch kdiamond , patch the copyright file and propose a merge on lp
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<shadeslayer> see https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdiamond
<phoenix_firebrd> what should be the version and release name i should specify in the change log?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> don't
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: just edit debian/copyright
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<shadeslayer> kdeplasma-addons: bzr unclean or out of sync
<shadeslayer> wot
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: done
<shadeslayer> cool :)
<phoenix_firebrd> are you going to merge it noe?
<shadeslayer> in a bit
<shadeslayer> I want to push 4.10 branches first
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> checking kfloppy
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: there is a mistakle
<shadeslayer> fix it :)
<phoenix_firebrd> i have put "changelog" instead of "copyright" in changelog
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> can not add an entry to the changelog?
<shadeslayer> *can you 
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: corrected the change log and summited for merge
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: can you drop the changelog entry?
<shadeslayer> not required
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: but yofel told me to mention anything that is changed
<shadeslayer> yes, anything major
<shadeslayer> that's a trivial change
<shadeslayer> can be skipped
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok if you say so
<phoenix_firebrd> debuild succeeds for kfloppy 4.9.98
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> look at the lintian output
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya i can see that, i have come across that yesterday
<phoenix_firebrd> checking for a solution
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: but thats a warning right?
<shadeslayer> yup
<Quintasan> mfw shadeslayer is tutoring someone
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> God
<Quintasan> Gotta take a look at maliit-frameworks
<Quintasan> duh
<shadeslayer> erm
<Quintasan>  wat
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: you have diff markers now
<yofel_> morning
<shadeslayer> hi yofel
<yofel> bad shadeslayer not putting changes in changelog :P
<yofel> anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: morning
<shadeslayer> it's a trivial change! :P
<yofel> yeah, vm
<yofel> *nvm
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: without that debuild gives me error
<yofel> re that copyright issue: do the buildlogs have the lintian output in them?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I think so
<shadeslayer> and I'm thinking the same thing you are
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i solved the tomboy-blogsposter error
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: but i am not able to put the config  in place
<yofel> shadeslayer: good :D - I'll try to write a check for it later
<shadeslayer> okay, the buildd's don't have it
<shadeslayer> the official ones
<Quintasan> ☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭☭
<jussi> hah
<Quintasan> utf-8 ftw
<jussi> good morning ladies and gents
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> jussi
<Quintasan> watwatwat
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, missing DH_VERBOSE?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: look who is here
<jussi> Quintasan: which part didnt you understand? :D
<shadeslayer> mmm
 * jussi hides
<yofel> od dh_lintian doesn't do a full check
<Quintasan> jussi: I totally failed to comprehend the part where you show up on irc
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> *or
<yofel> ah, that's something else
<shadeslayer> yofel: build logs show dh_lintian being run, but no output
<Quintasan> jussi: don't hide on me, go to work!
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah, but that's because it's just for copying the override files
<yofel> so that's ok
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> let's wait for kdiamond to build
<yofel> http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.9.98_raring.html - I can't find anything in the logs
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> gosh, kdeartwork is huge
<yofel> you don't say ;P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> kde-wallpapers is the new kdeartwork
<yofel> and they don't seem to remove stuff from artwork anymore :/
<shadeslayer> poor dpkg
<shadeslayer> trying to install shank which is a 2GB deb
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  i can't understand the clauses 9.1.1, 9.1.4, 9.5, 10.7.4, 11.8 in the standards version 3.9.3. I have checked and updated the rest
<yofel> note: we don't really care about the policy version usually
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> the ubuntu-policy is still at 3.8.2, so that's all we really need to comply with
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> knowing the policy is good though ;)
<yofel> as we do try to follow it, we just rarely update that number
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: it seems that the package is upto the standards, sahall i bump the standards version?
<shadeslayer> please don't bump standards
<shadeslayer> unnecessary diff
<shadeslayer> from debian that is
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: why did you ask me to take a look at the lintian error?
<shadeslayer> because it needs fixing?
<shadeslayer> without bumping the standards version
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: why not?
<yofel> ^
<shadeslayer> because it makes merging from debian easier
<yofel> well, merging 4.10 will be fun anyway - if debian ever gets to package it in time for us
<yofel> lag -.-
<shadeslayer> why do you want to bump the standards version?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok in that case the package is updated to the new standards and i wont bump the version number so the lintian warning will remain , whats next?
 * yofel wonders if importing debian git packaging into bzr and merging that would work
<yofel> probably not
<shadeslayer> wat
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: next?
<yofel> shadeslayer: nvm, me. I haven't had enough coffee yet :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: hm, stuck at uploading kdeartwork?
<shadeslayer> yofel: heh, yes kdiamond_4.10.0-0ubuntu1\~ubuntu13.04\~ppa1.dsc       
<shadeslayer> erm
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: after updating the package standards, what should i do?
<yofel> heh, ok
<shadeslayer> you shouldn't update standards!!
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/IOF1XRz.png
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: then what should i do with the lintian error?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: fix it? :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: how?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: "W: kfloppy source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.2 (current is 3.9.3)"
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats the error
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> not that one
<shadeslayer> the other oen
<shadeslayer> *one
<shadeslayer> E: kfloppy source: malformed-override Override of dbg-package-missing-depends for kdeutils (expecting kfloppy) at line 1
<shadeslayer> apparently we were talking about 2 different errors altogether :P
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: you can ignore that warning
<phoenix_firebrd> shit
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i will look at the other one
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i can see the error that you pointed in the debuild log http://paste.kde.org/661100/
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: *i can't
<shadeslayer> O_O
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: version is 4.9.98
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: am i wrong or what?
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<shadeslayer> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ??
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/661106/
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: may be this happens with v4.10
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: how can i get the 4.10 tar?
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> you'll have to request access
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: shall i try with the master?
<shadeslayer> no
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> who has admin access to ninjas?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: 
<shadeslayer> Riddell and apachelogger 
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: btw can you branch the packaging from bzr and use that?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: for kfloppy?
<shadeslayer> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok\
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: about that error, just bzr rm the override file. kfloppy has no dbg package
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when i builddeb kfloppy  am getting this error "apt could not find the needed tarball.
<phoenix_firebrd> "
<yofel> yeah, because you don't have the 4.10 one :/
<yofel> or are you building 4.9.98?
<yofel> in that case you would be missing a deb-src line
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: when i bzr branch kfloppy what would i get?
<yofel> 4.10, nvm
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so ?
<yofel> wait
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: pm
<shadeslayer> yofel: stuck on uploading kdeartwork :|
<shadeslayer>   Uploading kdeartwork_4.10.0.orig.tar.xz: 140132k/140133k
<yofel> heh
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> wait and hope :/
<shadeslayer> yeag
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> I'll upload kdeartwork and oxygen separately
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I am not getting the error that you pointed for kfloppy 4.10 . here is the builddeb log http://paste.kde.org/661184/
<soee> good morning
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> lintian too old?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: what version of lintian are you running?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: 2.5.10.2
<shadeslayer> can you check with 2.5.11?
 * yofel as looking at the lintian changelog
<yofel> wth is       - license-problem-json-evil
<shadeslayer> lol
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is there a ppa for it?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: try just pulling the deb from raring
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: just grab the lintian deb from raring?
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: yofel there is no amd64 build
<shadeslayer> because it's an arch any package
<shadeslayer> or was it arch all
<yofel> all
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> I get confused easily between those two, always have to look it up 
 * yofel suggests s/all/indep/ -.-
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: standards 3.9.3 has an update for that
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: update for what?
<yofel> then again, all makes some sense syntactically
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> yofel: it makes sense if you also know about any
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: directions for using all or any for the arch
<shadeslayer> okay, and?
<shadeslayer> new symbols in kdelibs? :(
<phoenix_firebrd> i am getting that error now
<phoenix_firebrd> as yofel said i am going to remove the override files
<shadeslayer> wait what
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  "about that error, just bzr rm the override file. kfloppy has no dbg package"
<shadeslayer> I don't see a override file
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: me too
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i am going to check for the configs
<shadeslayer> ahh nvm
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: drop debian/source/lintian-overrides
<phoenix_firebrd> right
<shadeslayer> who's up for packaging ktp-desktop-applets?
<yofel> you :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: should i push to my branch and request a merge?
<yofel> or phoenix_firebrd
<shadeslayer> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: sure
<shadeslayer> I'm working on kde bits today
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: just push to your branch and post the branch URL
<shadeslayer> the sc bits
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, just now i did for kdiamond
<yofel> merge requests are just too much paperwork if we're already on IRC
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> sometimes it's good to know the paperwork works ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am following what you taught me
<yofel> yeah, I did teach him how to do it
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: sure, but it's not really needed if we're already talking here. Merge requests make sense for complex reviews and when the reviewer isn't at hand
<yofel> wth
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok. here is the link https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/kfloppy-4.10.0
<yofel> "Not attempting to fix packaging branch ancestry, missing pristine tar data for version 4.9.98."
<phoenix_firebrd> whats that error?
<yofel> no idea, first time I see it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: which package?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: http://paste.kde.org/661196
<yofel> a) please don't add empty changelog entries
<phoenix_firebrd> omg
<yofel> b) that doesn't look like the right fix
<phoenix_firebrd> my head is getting heated
<yofel> lol, calm down, no harm done
<yofel> that's why we're doing the reviews
<yofel> I think the problem here is that there's a missing empty line missing between the 2 copyright sections
<yofel> s/missing//
<kubotu> yofel meant: "I think the problem here is that there's a  empty line missing between the 2 copyright sections"
<yofel> that's invalid syntax
<yofel> see http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<phoenix_firebrd> whom should i follow you or shadeslayer
 * yofel reads backlog
<yofel> he didn't tell you *how* to fix it
<yofel> and you didn't fix it right
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i uploaded with a changelog, asked me to remove it
<yofel> the reason lintian complains about a duplicate field, is because each chunk in the copyright file is seperated by an empty line
<yofel> as the line is missing both license declarations belong to the same paragraph, which is invalid
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: hm, the changelog was still there though
<yofel> did you forget to push maybe?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: should i meantion the copyright file change in the changelog?
<yofel> probably not worth it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so  i don't have to update the change log now right?
<yofel> or it would be an entry like "* Fix <lintian_error_name>"
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: this is really all that should be needed for kdiamond: http://paste.kde.org/661202
<phoenix_firebrd> i will be back in 2 mins
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am back
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can we take this step by step
<yofel> hm, kfloppy:
<yofel> - -- Rohan Garg <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>  Thu, 31 Jan 2013 11:18:16 +0530
<yofel> + -- Prasad Murthy <phoenix_firebrd@yahoo.com>  Thu, 31 Jan 2013 11:18:16 +0530
<yofel> you changed the dch behaviour? (just curious)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so that debuild will sign
<yofel> aaaaah
<yofel> wait, I have a workaround for that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: -us -uc?
<yofel> no
<yofel> in ~/.devscripts put: DEBSIGN_KEYID=2EC0A9FF, except with your keyid instead of mine
<yofel> that'll force it to use your key and ignore the changelog entry
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> it's meant as a kind of safety measure, as you can always -us -uc and run debsing after that
<yofel> but I find it mostly annoying
<yofel> but back to the review: please don't *commit* such a change, as it's just unnecessary noise when reviewing
<yofel> it's not wrong, and once you have commit permissions feel free to commit that, but for reviews it's just noise
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I just aliased debsign to debsign -kkey
<yofel> well, that works too
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: can you give me the syntax?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: I put alias debsign='debsign -kF2672094' in my zshrc
 * shadeslayer rages at dput
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i have updated the ~/.devscripts , now going to look at the copyright file
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: about the copyright file: a dep5 copyright file has roughly the same syntax as a control file regarding spaces and empty lines
<yofel> the current one violates that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i can see that its missing an empty line
<yofel> exactly
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: but it says it detects duplicate field?
<yofel> yeah, because the current paragraph has 2 License: fields (thanks to the missing line)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok i will update and upload
<yofel> those are 2 paragraphs glued together causing a double definition
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<Riddell> morning
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: MORNING
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<apachelogger> yo Riddell
<yofel> moin
<apachelogger> still needs a review: https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa/+files/mangonel_0.1~git20130130-0ubuntu1.dsc 
 * apachelogger pokes shadeslayer
<Riddell> ooh 142 new tars
<Riddell> sheytan: you're onto them?
<shadeslayer> if you meant me, then yes
<shadeslayer> almost done
<Riddell> tab completion fail
<shadeslayer> still need to upload kdeplasma-addons, oxygen-icons, kde-wallpapers, and kdeartwork
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you've got the bandwidth for that?
<shadeslayer> I don't think so :P
<shadeslayer> you're welcome to take over those 4 if you want
<shadeslayer> kdeplasma-addons need fixing in bzr firsst
<sheytan> Riddell on what?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/kdiamond-4.10.0
<Riddell> sheytan: sorry I ment shadeslayer 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok I'll get onto them
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: thanks, merging that in
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ty
<shadeslayer> new kdepim tarball as well btw
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'm on that
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> I'll step out for a bit then
<sheytan> no problem. Happens to few ppl :D
<yofel> shadeslayer: when are you going to upload the rest?
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.series_filter=raring&batch=200 shows plenty as missing
<shadeslayer> yofel: already being uploaded
<yofel> ah ok then
<shadeslayer> it's uploading kstars at the moment
<yofel> most of that'll be fast, I mostly want the libs up
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> it's weird though, I've been throttled to about 512Kbps for uploads
<Riddell> you should have asked for an ec2
 * yofel wipes the old precise packages from ninjas to free some space up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: too much of a hassle to setup and then everything downloaded at a good rate of 2 Mbps
<apachelogger> make it a charm
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger is using words he does not understand now
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> actually I went to the cloud dev room at the last uds and tried to do that and it wasn't possible
<Riddell> seems copying a gpg key to a ec2 is too complex or something
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> you're kidding right?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> Riddell: remotesign
<apachelogger> also I doubt the key is the only thing you need
<Riddell> yeah we got stuck in a few places
<Riddell> juju is surprisingly complex just to do what a simple bash script can easily do
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> formalizing always comes at a price ^^
<Riddell> yes and there will be reasons for that complexity, it's just a shame that it's complex even for a juju developer
<shadeslayer> ok everything is up
<Riddell> what to do about l10n?
<Riddell> just throw it up on release day? or faff around with putting in a PPA and probably running out of space
<shadeslayer> just throw it up on release day, fix as needed
<yofel> vHanda: nepomuk-core commit c65f9cad breaks ABI of libnepomukcore4: http://paste.kde.org/661316
 * yofel -> lunch
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm you probably did sensible, uploading from an ec2 to launchpad seems to be uber slow
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> use my server?
<yofel> you could've used mine...
<yofel> then again, that was starved for bandwidth too earlier
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: tomboy-blogposter builds
<vHanda> yofel: Removing a private function breaks ABI?
<vHanda> are you sure?
<yofel> is that Private?
<yofel> if it is then nevermind, but it doesn't obviously look private to me
<apachelogger> vHanda: removing a private function always breaks ABI
<apachelogger> the impact of it depends on other factors though (for example whether the class/function is virtual)
<Riddell> you can "remove private non-virtual functions if they are not called by any inline functions (and have never been). " says http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Binary_Compatibility_Issues_With_C++
<Riddell> that one is a "private Q_SLOTS:"
<Riddell> so that's fine I think
<apachelogger> it still breaks the ABI, it is however a binary compatible change
<Riddell> is it ABI if it's a bit of the interface you can't use?
<apachelogger> (the restrictedness of when it is a ok to remove a private is why one should generally avoid having privates)
<apachelogger> Riddell: you can use it
<apachelogger> ABI is really no philosophical topic :)
<Riddell> hmm
<apachelogger> BC is to some extent ^^
<Riddell> anyway yofel you'll handle that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: on the library level there is no difference between private and public
<apachelogger> so I could link to the privates all the same
<Riddell> '#define private public' is evil!
<yofel> yeah, as soon as apachelogger is finished explaining...
<apachelogger> actually let me speed this up
<vHanda> yofel: Do you want me to add the private slot again?
<apachelogger> whenever a binary interface disappears the change breaks ABI :P
<apachelogger> whether that binary interface was from a private or not does not matter in that regard
<apachelogger> </storymode>
<Riddell> vHanda: no it's fine
<vHanda> yofel: I'll have to run it by the release team
<vHanda> oh
<Riddell> apachelogger is just confusing matters!
<yofel> ok, he did manage to confuse me at least
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how so? aren't privates not supposed to be exposed in the symbols file?
<Riddell> yes the symbol has gone, no nothing uses it, so there's no problem
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's a library
<apachelogger> the statement nothing uses it is simply wrong
<yofel> so what would use it?
<apachelogger> anything can use it so we must assume something uses it
<yofel> outside of the library
<shadeslayer> but if it's private, how can something use it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: #define private public
<apachelogger> #include <yourlib.h>
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> if you do that
<shadeslayer> then that
<apachelogger> Foo foo; foo.yourprivates();
<shadeslayer> then that's just shit 
<shadeslayer> and evil
<vHanda> apachelogger: That's a neat trick. I didn't know you could do that!
<yofel> I'm fairly certain we don't support *that*
<apachelogger> it does not matter!
<apachelogger> when talking about ABI any time you retract an interface it is breaking ABI
<apachelogger> when talking about BC if you decided to link against a private then that is your fault
<Riddell> vHanda: now you're just winding us up!
<yofel> I think we can conclude that this is BC and go on with our lives
<Riddell> yofel++
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<yofel> vHanda: so, sorry for the more or less false alarm
<vHanda> uhm, okay. I'm still preparing a patch just in case someone else objects.
<vHanda> The tarballs aren't going to get re-spun until monday
<vHanda> so we have till then to decide if this should be fixed.
<vHanda> http://paste.kde.org/661370
<apachelogger> vHanda: btw, not sure if kde wants to use it but there is Q_PRIVATE_SLOT
<apachelogger> it allows you to pass the slot call to the d ptr
<apachelogger> and it expands to nothing in c++ so you end up having no symbol for the slot as the slot is entirely handled via the qmetaobject 
<Riddell> useful note: ec2's in ireland upload to launchpad much faster than those in the US
<shadeslayer> Riddell: isn't LP based out of the UK
<shadeslayer> like, hosted somewhere in the UK
<Riddell> yes, london
<Riddell> I remember persia saying he would never use UDD because bzr takes many days to do a checkout from launchpad
<Riddell> for him in japan
<Riddell> however ec2s are more expensive in ireland, despite being in a tax haven
 * yofel times checking out kde-worspace just for fun
<yofel> hm, ~70MB in about a minute, not as bad as I feared
<Riddell> bah my addition of QextSerialPort to marble didn't get pushed
<Riddell> ah yofel is on the case, good good
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<smartboyhw> Good evening
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> Hi Riddell 
<Riddell> 4.10.0 being packaged
<Riddell> http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<smartboyhw> Riddell, that is good:)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hm, odd, I thought S3 was *cheaper* in Ireland
<shadeslayer> which was one of the reasons we chose the instance to be in Ireland
<shadeslayer> as for bzr, it's painfully slow :(
<yofel> weird bug of the day: bug 1111364
<ubottu> bug 1111364 in Kubuntu PPA "Dophin crashes when copying files on KDE 4.10 RC3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111364
<yofel> quantal-only
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want me to update ktorrent? new version out (4.3.1)
<yofel> then there is bug 1107692 which is quantal-only too, happens only with the digikam-rc and I don't get what the issue is
<ubottu> bug 1107692 in Kubuntu PPA "digikam crashes after loading" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1107692
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes please
<smartboyhw> Riddell, well request sync bug then:p
<yofel> don't forget about libktorrent
<smartboyhw> Don't know that it is maintained by Debian side
<yofel>  libktorrent | 1.3.1-1         | experimental      | source
<BluesKaj> system settings crashes when opening user management
<smartboyhw> How do you request syncs?
<yofel> BluesKaj: still?
<yofel> BluesKaj: and with what backtrace?
<yofel> (I'm not surprised that it doesn't work, but it shouldn't *crash*)
<BluesKaj> ok yofel . I was mistaken , noe I get the "orphaned module " message 
<BluesKaj> now
<yofel> ah ok, then it crashed once to reload the lib
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think it will be up to the sponsors to do the actual syncing of ktorrent....So probably it will be difficult for me to do it
<BluesKaj> well , yofel I still don't have access 
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's because the userconfig module doesn't work with python3. 
<yofel> that'll be the next thing to do
<BluesKaj> ok , thanks yofel
<yofel> which reminds me...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I can do that if you file the bugs
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok:)
<yofel> ScottK: any ideas about this: http://paste.kde.org/661502 - that's caused by ki18n() when using python3
<yofel> ki18n("Sebastian Kügler".encode('utf-8')) works, but we can hardly do that for all utf-8 strings
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can't seem to find whether ktorrent is in Debian experimental main or non-free or anything else....
<yofel> smartboyhw: it's in experimental http://paste.kde.org/661580
<smartboyhw> yofel, experimental I know, but is it main or non-free?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: packages.debian.org is your friend
<smartboyhw> The Sync wiki page says I need to include that...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, searching through packages.debian.org and I still can't find it...
<Riddell> if it doesn't say anything it'll be in main
<smartboyhw> Riddell, main then
<yofel> ScottK: note that the utf-8 issue above is python3.2, I'll try it later with 3.3
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Bug 1111452
<ubottu> bug 1111452 in Ubuntu "Please sync ktorrent 4.3.1-1 from Debian experimental main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111452
<smartboyhw> Riddell, bug 1111458
<ubottu> bug 1111458 in libktorrent (Ubuntu) "Please sync libktorrent 1.3.1-1 from Debian experimental main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111458
<ScottK> yofel: That might be different in 3.3.
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1066225 refixed
<ubottu> bug 1066225 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "encrypt home folder needs to be checkbox not radio button" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066225
<ScottK> Riddell: Excellent.  Thanks.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so nothing for me to "play" with now?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: check what needs done on 4.10 http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.0_raring.html
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I do see some build failures...
<smartboyhw> No access to build logs though...
<yofel> those should just be archive skew I belive (libkdeedu related)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh I'll put you in the team
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ooh?
<Riddell> we're not precious about it :)   it's only hidden because upstream wants it hidden until release 
<yofel> Riddell: mind adding phonix_firebird too unless you think he needs more time? I'll tell him what not to do later then
<Riddell> yofel: what's his username?
<yofel> ~murthy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok
<smartboyhw> thx
<Riddell> voila
<yofel> thanks :)
<smartboyhw> libkmajjongglib-dev failed...
<yofel> archive skew, just retry the build
<yofel> hm, having a link to the build from the status page would be nice...
<smartboyhw> Weird, why is ksnakeduel i386 showing a failure, when the logs said it is perfectly built?
<yofel> smartboyhw: list-missing should be empty
<yofel> but in this case the output looks weird
<smartboyhw> Lots of .png and .desktop files
<yofel> wth
<yofel> ah no, makes sense
<yofel> smartboyhw: a transitional package was added which is only built on i386 as it's arch "all", but nobody added an install file for ksnakeduel
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh should I add one?
<yofel> so the package needs ksnakeduel.install with "usr/*" in it
<yofel> smartboyhw: yeah, but please do so in bzr as well
<smartboyhw> yofel, OK
<smartboyhw> yofel, where is the branch?
<yofel> smartboyhw: usually it's best to add it in bzr and generate the package from there
<yofel> smartboyhw: do you have kubuntu-dev-tools installed?
<yofel> then it's just 'kbzr co ksnakeduel"
 * smartboyhw finds himself a total idiot today
<yofel> hey, everyone was new at some point ;P
<yofel> *sigh*
 * yofel goes fixing kolabxml properly
<smartboyhw> Why I couldn't install the ppa for kubuntu-dev-tools?
<smartboyhw> Cannot access PPA (https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~bulldog98/+archive/kubuntu-dev-tool) to get PPA information, please check your internet connection.
<smartboyhw> *sigh* use the manual method then
<yofel> that's weird o.O
<smartboyhw> yofel, anyway got it now, syncing
<smartboyhw> yofel, added. Which place should I upload the branch to?
<yofel> if you're not a kubuntu-member yet, put it in lp:~<your_id>/kubuntu-packaging/ksnakeduel-4.10 or so
<yofel> then give me the url
<smartboyhw> yofel, error
<smartboyhw> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(chroot-75337488:///~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ksnakeduel/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport 
<smartboyhw> !?
<yofel> ah, run 'bzr unbind' first. Checkout binds commit to the original launchpad location
<yofel> forgot about that. Next time use 'kbzr branch <pkg>'
<smartboyhw> OK
<yofel> either that ^ or launchpad doesn't know you or your ssh key
<smartboyhw> yofel, https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/ksnakeduel-4.10/
<yofel> smartboyhw: please add something to the changelog too, just run 'dch' in the branch dir and it'll add you to the current entry
<yofel> smartboyhw: ah wait
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> Almost added it:P
<yofel> nevermind, the entry is already there (see 4.9.98), Riddell just didn't actually add the file to bzr...
<smartboyhw> yofel, :O
<yofel> well, happens
<yofel> merged
<smartboyhw> yofel, thx
<yofel> smartboyhw: now update the packagin in the PPA so it gets a clean status
<yofel> *package
<smartboyhw> yofel, so I bzr builddeb -S and upload it to PPA?
<smartboyhw> Or anything?
<yofel> first add ~ubuntu13.04~ppa2 to the version, change UNRELEASED to raring, then upload after bzr builddeb -S -- -sd
<yofel> but don't commit those changes
<smartboyhw> yofel: OK
<smartboyhw> yofel, when you mean commit you mean locally?
<yofel> yeah, bzr builddeb will use uncomitted changes
<yofel> ok, with new libkolabxml kdepim-runtime will only need a simple retry in a bit
<smartboyhw> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1593234/
<yofel> aaah
<yofel> ok
<yofel> give me a minute
<yofel> you need a deb-src line for the PPA
<smartboyhw> yofel, I have
<smartboyhw> yofel, you mean for the ninja ppa?
<yofel> right
<smartboyhw> k
<yofel> smartboyhw: go to your launchpad page, click on "View your private PPA subscriptions", there beside ninjas, click on view
<yofel> that will have the apt lines with your PPA password
<smartboyhw> yofel, thanks
<yofel> install apt-transport-https before adding that
<yofel> after that apt-get update and bzr will be happy
<yofel> oh, it's almost dev week time
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> ah thanks for reminding me
<smartboyhw> yofel, uploaded to PPA
<yofel> \o/
<smartboyhw> \o/
<shadeslayer> yofel: iirc they had automated testing sessions at UDS
<shadeslayer> UTAH or sth like that
<yofel> ah, all I remember is that they have a jenkins instance for some things
<shadeslayer> Canonical also has an automated testing lab
<shadeslayer> thought that's mostly private afaik
 * yofel grumbles something about chroot problems
<yofel> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: HI
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<phoenix_firebrd> capslock is on
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: you got promoted while you were away: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<phoenix_firebrd> thank you very much
<yofel> so now you can actually see https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.series_filter=raring&batch=200
<yofel> and open the build logs on http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.0_raring.html
<phoenix_firebrd> checking
<shadeslayer> only with FF though
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> with chrom{e,ium} you can't open the build logs
<phoenix_firebrd> why so?
<shadeslayer> I have FF installed just so that I can look at the build logs
<shadeslayer> bug in LP / Chrome
<shadeslayer> not sure which
<yofel> smartboyhw, phoenix_firebrd: one thing about ~kubuntu-ninjas membership: it also grants you upload rights to kubuntu-ppa/*, please be careful there
<phoenix_firebrd> omg
<phoenix_firebrd> sure
<phoenix_firebrd> do i get a email id too?
<yofel> no, that's for kubuntu members
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i not touch the kubuntu-ppa until you find me fit
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: *i will not
<shadeslayer> yofel: question time btw
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you free now?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: what time do you go to bed?
<yofel> not too much, but a quick question's ok
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: I don't think shadeslayer goes to bed
<smartboyhw> yofel, ok
<shadeslayer> :P
<phoenix_firebrd> wow
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so thats why the nick?
<shadeslayer> it's quite random actually, anything between 10 PM to 5 AM
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: my sleep cycle was like yours 1 month before, just had it reset
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> + [laney] get maliit in the archive: DONE
<Riddell> ooh, well done Quintasan 
<shadeslayer> my sleep cycle changes every 2 weeks
<yofel> what
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> Quintasan++
<shadeslayer> nice :)
<Riddell> very generous of Quintasan to let laney take all the credit
<shadeslayer> so now we have a keyboard , but no declarative-plasmoids 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i was observing the actives in this channel from the morning, I can't figure out the procedure of tagging 
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: tagging is meant as "create git tags in KDE svn/git and spin tarballs from that"
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: mine shifts 1 hr everyday, delayed sleep syndrome
 * shadeslayer looks that up
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: the kde-release-team folks do that, we just get the tars after that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya, thats right
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so did the tars are available for packaging?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: the 4.10.0 release is a week away, till then the release team may re-spin some tarballs if some bugfixes need to get in
<yofel> pretty much
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> actually, kdepim got recreated today for that reaosn
<yofel> *reason
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the argument about the ABI?
<yofel> that's why you'll find kdepim 4.10.0a in the ppa as that's the only way for us to update it
<yofel> no, that was something different
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: if i am not mistaken the pim stuff is always problematic?
<shadeslayer> heh no
<yofel> well, a bit
<yofel> shadeslayer: seems we disagree :P
<shadeslayer> depends on what you call problematic :P
<yofel> but maybe i just have a trauma from uploading kdepim 4.7
<shadeslayer> I call it unusable xD
<yofel> lol
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i mostly see a known issue that saying about pim stuff
<shadeslayer> I simply cannot import all of my email into KMail
<yofel> well, it's not that bad, it just doesn't scale
<shadeslayer> right, it doesn't scale
<shadeslayer> it'll just take a batshit amount of time to import my email 
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: with respinning tars I mean this btw. http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2013-January/006809.html
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i like kdepim
<yofel> oh right, talking about mailing lists
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: my first patch was for akonadi backup
<yofel> there's 2 that are relevant here: release-team@kde.org, which is mostly not interesting for us, but public. Then there's kde-packager@kde.org which is relevant to us but private to packagers
<yofel> we need to get you added to the 2nd one eventually
<yofel> same with smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> actually the release team does get cc'd for the tars right?
<shadeslayer> kde-packagers is mostly irrelevant from what I gathered at Akademy
<yofel> yeah, tsdgeos always sends the mails to packager, release-team, and qa
<yofel> it does feel a bit deprecated lately...
<shadeslayer> it does have the odd interesting discussion ;)
<shadeslayer> s/odd/occassional/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:should i join this now ? kde-packager@kde.org
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "it does have the occassional interesting discussion ;)"
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: you'll have to open a sysadmin bug report
<shadeslayer> and ask Riddell to ack it
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: am i qualified?
<shadeslayer> qualified for what? reading emails? idk you tell me :D
<yofel> release-team has more fun discussions lately
<yofel> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2013-January/date.html
<phoenix_firebrd> :D
<phoenix_firebrd> so which one should i join now?
<shadeslayer> both
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I have successfully built the tomboy-blogposter, can you check my build log?
<yofel> then release-team will be enough for now
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> bug Riddell about packagers sometime
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: as I said, I don't know enough about mono packages to QA that
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-motu
<shadeslayer> that channel probably has mono ninjas lurking in every corner
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no just the common errors
<yofel> not now then, maybe I'll have some time later
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: its just that i am not confident enough to assume that i have suceeded in building this 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: if its not a problem can i put it in my ppa?
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> there's #ubuntu-packaging
<phoenix_firebrd> what for?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: sure, but if you already want a review you might as well get someone competent to do it
<shadeslayer> it's a channel specifically for people starting out with packaging
<yofel> s/starting out//
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh what did I miss?
<shadeslayer> yofel: people with packaging? :D
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: more like a patient one
<yofel> err... yeah :D
<yofel> smartboyhw: the mailing lists you might care about if you plan to work on kde sc releases
<smartboyhw> yofel, ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  shadeslayer . tomboy-blogposter log http://paste.kde.org/661886/
<phoenix_firebrd> "Compilation succeeded - 2 warning(s)" does that mean i have a binary?
<shadeslayer> looks fine
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  wow
<shadeslayer> but don't take my word for it
<yofel> the build worked, whether the package works I don't know
<shadeslayer> that ^
 * yofel broke libkolabxml
<yofel> bah
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i have been repeatedly bulding this from 2 days, atleast it build now, i will check it deeply further
<shadeslayer> kewl
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what did you do?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: kewl , the hindi word?
<yofel> I made it libkolabxml-dev depend on the libs that its cmake config file wants. But libcurl4 has more than just the gnutls variant
<yofel> which causes conflicts
<shadeslayer> kewl is a hindi word? drat
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: causing https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/4261395/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-i386.kdepim-runtime_4%3A4.10.0-0ubuntu1%7Eubuntu13.04%7Eppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> I need to stop using that word, urban dictionary has a definition for it :|
<shadeslayer> ... and it's not pretty
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: getting a 404
<yofel> then you don't use firefox :D
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: chromium
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+build/4261394
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: let me check with ff
<shadeslayer> like I said
 * yofel uploaded a fix in the meantime
<shadeslayer> everything except rekonq and FF fails
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ha ha ha
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the urban dictionary 
<shadeslayer> :P
<smartboyhw> yofel, suscribed to release-team
<smartboyhw> good night everyone!
<phoenix_firebrd> going to register for the mailing list
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  this one kde-packager@kde.org  or this one release-team@kde.org ?
<phoenix_firebrd> I saw Riddell uds 2012 interview and i am very inspired
<yofel> well, both
<yofel> packagers would be enough for your purposes I guess
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<shadeslayer> for the former you need to open a sysadmin bug report
<yofel> but some people don't make a distinction there
<shadeslayer> and ask Riddell to vet it
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: ooh where is that?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: youtube
<phoenix_firebrd> r^
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ^
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I feel like you have become a celeb for some of us
<shadeslayer> heh, I was sitting a couple of feet from Riddell when he gave that interview
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you haven't seen it yet? :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: awesome
<Riddell> for any fans, I'll be signing copies of my autobiography at FOSDEM this weekend http://open-advice.org/
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> :D
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: with a gpg key?
<Riddell> yeah less wrist strain that way :)
<phoenix_firebrd> for the pdf
<Riddell> Blizzzek: you guys coming to fosdem?
<phoenix_firebrd> the most inspiring was how people came forward to contribute to kubuntu and how the team handles them
<Blizzzek> Riddell: at least Frank and Björn will be there
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I have applied for the kde-packagers mailing list, will it get accepted eventually?
<shadeslayer> did you open a bug report on bugs.kde.org
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: no without that?
<shadeslayer> nope then
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: why so?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is this an elite list?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: historically that's how it works
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.kde.org/enter_sysadmin_request.cgi?component=packager
<shadeslayer> since the tarballs are only released to a certain subset of packagers
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> s/packagers/people
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: filed a request
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: you probably have to subscribe Riddell to it too
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: cc ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: forgot that let me update it
<shadeslayer> idk what email address he uses for bugzilla 
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: googling
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> why not just ask him?
<Riddell> jr@jriddell .org
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> "CC: jr@jriddell .org did not match anything"
<Riddell> without the space
<phoenix_firebrd> right
<phoenix_firebrd> done
<phoenix_firebrd> I have subscribed to kde-packager@kde.org and release-team@kde.org, the first one is awaiting for approval 
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the control file contails "XSBC-Original-Maintainer" but the dsc file contains "Original-Maintainer" and I am getting a warning during building that the later is an unknown variable. I am thinking that its because of the improper updating from cdbs. any idea why?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: did libmtp, rekonq and ktorrent got packaged?
<yofel> ktorrent and rekonq are done
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: shall i try libmtp?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: you can see if there's anything to package there I'm not sure there is
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: you could, that's shadeslayer's expertise I believe
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: sorry , i just saw your mail now, i am getting accustomed to the work flow  
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: and as Riddell says, the packaging notepad linked in the topic points to the packaging todo's
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> if you find something in the wild that needs to be done add it there
<yofel> now if apachelogger would fix kubotu that would be great...
<yofel> apachelogger: if my change doesn't work at all just throw it out and hardcode a login_with() that works for you...
<yofel> kubotu: plugins
<yofel> ~help plugins
<kubotu> no help for topic plugins
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: are you packaging libmtp?
<phoenix_firebrd> good night everyone
<yofel> ScottK: do we need these?
<yofel> -./usr/bin/pykdeuic4-2.7
<yofel> -./usr/bin/pykdeuic4-3.3
<yofel> or is the generic pykdeuic4 enough
<ScottK> yofel: We should have them.
<yofel> ok
<Riddell> yofel: I think we do have them already but under a different path.  i think.  check that
<yofel> I didn't find them in the pykde4 install files
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pingy
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it appears to me the qapt codec installer is misbehaving
<apachelogger> remove gst fluendo and ugly, then try to play mp3 in amarok ... it will install -ugly properly but claim there was an error
<apachelogger> PHONON-GST BEGIN: void Phonon::Gstreamer::MediaObject::setError(const QString&, Phonon::ErrorType) 
<apachelogger> PHONON-GST   "User aborted codec installation" 
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<apachelogger> as per https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314191 I suspect shadeslayer has the same problem
<ubottu> KDE bug 314191 in general "Test F-A003: MP3 Codec Failure fails" [Normal,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> i.e. since the installer reports abortion the registry is not actually reloaded before retrying to play, thus asking to install for a second time but this time around -fluendo
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa/+files/mangonel_0.1~git20130130-0ubuntu1.dsc still needs a review
<yofel> ooooops
<yofel> my backport version parser doesn't play well with Riddell forgetting to add ~ppa to the version ^^
<yofel> kdeplasma-addons (4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1) raring; urgency=low~ubuntu12.10~ppa1) quantal; urgency=low
<yofel> is the result
<yofel> Riddell: would it work better for you if we committed the version *with* ~ppa1 to bzr and adjusted the scripts to remove that before uploading to the archive?
<yofel> because hell breaks loose if the ppa has something with simply "ubuntu1"
 * yofel will try to fix the backport script again tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: fixed
<JontheEchidna> thx for the report
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thank you
<JontheEchidna> the worker was setting the transaction status to "finished" before setting the exit code, so when the gst helper checked, the exit code was still ExitUnfinished, the default value
 * yofel gave 4.10.0 a short run on raring, no obvious issues
<yofel> more testing tomorrow
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-01
<yofel_> morning
<shadeslayer> hi yofel
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: morning
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: hi
<shadeslayer> hey
<yofel> hi
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas if cronjobs running in a schroot are persistent?
<shadeslayer> actually, nvm
<yofel> 4.10.0 is done building for quantal in ninjas
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: did we finish before suse?
<yofel> no idea, packages won't be public before the 6th anywa
<yofel> y
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: why not?
<yofel> I don't particulary watch how fast the others are
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: kde 4.10.0 release is Feb. 6th
<yofel> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.10_Release_Schedule
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in that case can you put the news in planet kde before suse?
<yofel> we'll write the news when we're done. If that's before suse, good. If not not many will care
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: done means?
<yofel> done as in, packages published to the official PPA's and official KDE announcement out
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can it be done before suse?
<yofel> probably? I have no idea when they do their release announcement
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: everytime i see they are the first one to break the news
<yofel> well, maybe they have someone that just sits there waiting for the kde announcement to publish theirs
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: It will be nice to see kubuntu do that
<yofel> not all of us are online all of the time
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i can do that
<yofel> well, we've gotten a lot faster since we started scripting the packaging already
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: lets get some market share'
<phoenix_firebrd> i like to hear "Kubuntu is the distro that releases the update first"
 * yofel would prever quality over speed, but we do have a few days left
<yofel> anyway, we need Q/A first
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  i am going to update now and test
<phoenix_firebrd> for quantal
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you want me to test any sepcific app?
<phoenix_firebrd> *specific
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: not really, general Q/A is needed really
<yofel> we should look up the list of bugs fixed for 4.10.0 too
<yofel> but I forgot what the bugzilla query for that is
<shadeslayer> mmm
 * yofel hits freenode around with a throut
 * shadeslayer rejoices 
<phoenix_firebrd> brb need to restart
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: want to do something?
<shadeslayer> btw I'm going to go ahead and upload precise as well
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i can test quantal stuff
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: ok, so, we have daily builds of KDE Telepathy
<shadeslayer> nah, this is something new
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds 
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> launchpad allows us to pull git repos from projects.kde.org and make daily packages
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets
<shadeslayer> is not packaged
<shadeslayer> alot of the KDE telepathy code was moved around and this repo created
<shadeslayer> so you get to package something new :)
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> nice
<phoenix_firebrd> pull-lp-source ktp-desktop-applets raring will do?
<shadeslayer> have a go at it, look at the packaging branches here : https://code.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> because ktp-desktop-applets is new
<phoenix_firebrd> bzr branch?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> nothing
<shadeslayer> zilch
<phoenix_firebrd> download the tar?
<shadeslayer> it's a brand new source
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<shadeslayer> yeah, download tar / clone git / whatever
<phoenix_firebrd> i will make a deb
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thanks
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> have a go at it, put up your packaging somewhere so I can have a look
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: my ppa?
<shadeslayer> nah just push up a bzr branch
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> with the debian folder in it
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<shadeslayer> use packaging hints from ktp-presence-applet
<shadeslayer> that was dropped
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is this a casual jor or a priority one?
<phoenix_firebrd> *job
<shadeslayer> well ... not exactly priority
<shadeslayer> would be nice to have
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<shadeslayer> or I'll do it tomorrow
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i will finish tonight
<phoenix_firebrd> before tonight
<shadeslayer> no hurries :)
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: kde for precise? feel free to if there's space
<yofel> shadeslayer: where to though?
<shadeslayer> yofel: I've asked for more space
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> in the meanwhile I'll prepare the packages
<shadeslayer> hm, I think I'll just file a question
<yofel> ok, I'll switch the status page
<yofel> switched
<shadeslayer> yofel: will 5 more GB's do?
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> shadeslayer: you'll have to copy a lot of stuff over from beta though before uploading
<shadeslayer> :(
<yofel> esp. the newer pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/220753
<shadeslayer> what was that browser that had XREFER support?
<shadeslayer> w3 somthing
<yofel> w3m
<jussi> !info w3m
<shadeslayer> thx
<ubottu> w3m (source: w3m): WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.3-8 (quantal), package size 1120 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<shadeslayer> I wiped my server last night
<shadeslayer> so stuff is missing
<jussi> shadeslayer: well done... :P
<shadeslayer> ;)
<yofel> ok, now to fix the version number handling in the backport script
<yofel> shadeslayer: if you're backporting from raring a few packages will have messed up changelog entries ^
<yofel> like 4 or 5
<shadeslayer> oh, I was going to backport from quantal
<shadeslayer> isn't that how it should be?
<yofel> ah, that'll be fine then
<yofel> well, not really, but it won't matter currently I believe
<yofel> actually, right now that's a better idea
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> quantal only has one hook anyway that's run for precise as well
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<shadeslayer> yofel: were are them keys stored
<yofel> what keys o.O?
<shadeslayer> the lp auth key
<yofel> no idea, python-keyring on my server is utterly broken
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> gives json errors
<yofel> (IIRC)
<shadeslayer> ah wel
<shadeslayer> I'll do it again
<shadeslayer> lynx was still installed 
<shadeslayer> and stupid blinky cursor
<shadeslayer> can't get rid of it
<jussi> hit insert? :P
<jussi> btw, anyone know how to fix ruby crap when I accidentally did "sudo gems ...." which apparently breaks things...
<jussi> not supposed to use sudo with gems...
<shadeslayer> mmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: can I unlock the keyring for a longer duration of time
<yofel> you're asking the wrong guy
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> *blink*
<shadeslayer> yofel: 
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/662474/
<yofel> ist that the whole trace?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/662480/
<shadeslayer> jussi: insert doesn't remove blinky cursor :(
<yofel> the only thing I could think of is that %7E isn't correctly replaced
<yofel> but that shouldn't usually happen...
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<shadeslayer> just as I suspected
<shadeslayer> no dpkg-source :P
<yofel> lol
<yofel> what was it, apt-get install packaging-dev ?
<shadeslayer> I just install ubuntu-dev-tools
<shadeslayer> we haz more space
<shadeslayer> yofel: care to copy over binaries
<yofel> can do
<yofel> now let's see what we need...
<yofel> need to rebuild qextserialport because launchpad is being stupid, but otherwise we should be ready I think: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.series_filter=precise&batch=200
<shadeslayer> W: kalgebra source: missing-field-in-dep5-copyright copyright (paragraph at line 25)
<yofel> shadeslayer: hard to say what to do with a file that has no copyright...
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> not sure why that makes it BSD then though, would't that be public domain?
<yofel> *wouldn't
<shadeslayer> kde-runtime is kaput
<yofel> how so?
<shadeslayer> I can't copy from konsole :(
<shadeslayer> because of blinking
<shadeslayer> hm, know of any small keyring manager like kwallemanager?
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you double check if https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+files/declarative-plasmoids_4.10-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc can me made arch all
<shadeslayer> I don't see anything that would need arch any
<yofel> shadeslayer: 'make' does nothing, so I guess it can
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I've uploaded declarative-plasmoids to the kubuntu active ppa
<shadeslayer> needs reviewing and uploading
<smartboyhw> Hello
<shadeslayer> yofel: anything interesting in yesterdays sessions>
<yofel> shadeslayer: I didn't really get to read anything yersterday
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I just browsed over the ubuntu image creation bits
<shadeslayer> unfortunately that just touches on about 20-30% of how it's done
<BluesKaj> HI all
<smartboyhw> Hello
<yofel> hi folks
<shadeslayer> no talk about seeds, no talk about germinate, nothing about live-build config options :(
<yofel> how boring
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is ktp-common-internals daily build latest available?
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<shadeslayer> see the PPA
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: how can i use that with the pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: did you install the ninja hooks?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> well ... install them :P
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: you did
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: can you guide me?
<yofel> or at least I told you to
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you did?
<yofel> the ~/.pbuilder-hooks stuff
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^ can you help him? I have like a bazillion things going on :P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: let me check
<smartboyhw> yofel, help me too please:D
<yofel> where's that stupid wiki page again...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am inside the .pbuilder-hooks dir and i can see some files there
<smartboyhw> phoenix_firebrd, you're better than me, I don't even have that dir
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: yofel helped me
<BluesKaj> is this some kind of competition ? 
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: truely i forgot how i got that folder
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, no. 
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: i saw that you have built a package for the upcoming release, congrats
<yofel> ok, now I have a minute...
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: help
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: why would you use that ppa in pbuilder?
<shadeslayer> yofel: ktp-desktop-applets needs git ktp-common-internals
<smartboyhw> phoenix_firebrd, thanks:D
<shadeslayer> which is only available from that ppa
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: need a updated version of ktp-common-internals
<yofel> shadeslayer, phoenix_firebrd: in *that* case, I just login with --save-after-login and edit the sources.list inside
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: I find it easier to just do everything after it fails and then copy over the debian folder
<yofel> well, works too, I don't like fiddling with the build too much
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so you want me to add the daily build repo to the pbuilder with the save after login option?
 * shadeslayer is still waiting for debsign
<yofel> smartboyhw: for the hooks: "bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks ~/.pbuilder-hooks"
<yofel> smartboyhw: and add HOOKDIR="$HOME/.pbuilder-hooks" to your .pbuilderrc
<yofel> they make life a bit easier
<yofel> disable the apt hooks if you're low on bandwidth
<yofel> (with chmod -x)
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: well, that's how I do it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do i have to create a base image for a new project?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: you could probably add a hook script that installs software-properties-common and runs add-apt-repository too
<yofel> but I just manage that by hand
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will go by your way
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: well, if you want to keep them apart yes, in which case you'll have to change the naming of the image
<yofel> not sure how to do that with pbuilder-dist
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: my pbuilderrc again: http://paste.kde.org/662588/ - the BASETGZ handling is the relevant part. My build command later looks like "sudo -E dist=r pro=ninja pbuilder build ..."
<yofel> smartboyhw: ^ that rc is a bit overkill complex, but maybe you'll find something useful
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I'm going to try send your tshirt, sorry it takes so long
 * Quintasan is dumb and forgetful
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what is this  pro=ninja?
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: I guess it's shot for profile
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: ok
 * rgreening pokes Quintasan
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: Note people round here usually have two pbuilders for each release
<Quintasan> rgreening: Hi
<rgreening> sup dude
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: oh
<shadeslayer> yeah, the second one is called a PPA xD
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: so when we are creating we can give a profile name? 
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: We usually have one clean pbuilder and one with ninjas ppa enabled so you can testbuild latest kde there without going through the hassle of logging in pbuilder, making changes, building and reverting them again.
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: you can though it's usually not needed
<Quintasan> since with this pbuilderrc you can invoke stuff like
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: how can i add a ppa to my current pbuilder
<Quintasan> sudo -E DIST=raring ARCH=i386 pbuilder create and you will get a basetgz file called raring-i386.tgz
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: http://paste.kde.org/662588/ line 68 handles that, if I say "dist=r pro=ninja" it would look for a raring-ninja-amd64-base.tgz and use that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok i will try that'
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: log into the pbuilder, add the ppa to sources.list and save the changes
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: one would do it via pbuilder login --save-after-login
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: that is what /var/cache/pbuilder/ looks like here ^^ http://paste.kde.org/662612
<Quintasan> rgreening: Nothing much, started uni and now I have some free time to I'm trying to sort out overdue things on my todo
<Quintasan> like sending Darkwing his tshirt
<rgreening> Quintasan: cool. I've been afk for quite a while. work took over my life there for a while
<rgreening> looking to get back to packaging :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can i clone my current profile?
<Quintasan> hah, lot's of things to do this cycle
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: pbuilder's
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: you can just copy the tgz file I believe
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: define clone, if you mean make a copy of the base image sure, just use cp
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: yofel ok
<yofel> probably faster than making a competely new one
<yofel> actually that'll be definitely much faster
<Quintasan> yofel: You did tell him what those tgzs actually are?
<shadeslayer> 4.10 going up for precise
<yofel> Quintasan: not really, one of the bazillion things I forgot
<shadeslayer> all done
 * shadeslayer braces for 142 emails
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: See, those tgz files are actually base systems tar gzipped (think the whole directory structure under /)
<jussi> shadeslayer: I can sign you up to a few spam lists if you want :P :P 
<shadeslayer> erm, no thx
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yeah:D
<shadeslayer> I'm subscribed to way too many email lists
<Quintasan> jussi: I kind of think you would kill shadeslayer's connection
<jussi> haha
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hah, nope, I have a 2 Mbps line now
<yofel> Quintasan: it's not that bad these days
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: pbuilder just unpacks those, chroots into them, copies the files to build there and starts the whole building procedure then
<shadeslayer> so a sane amount of bandwidth
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: thats right
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: but there should be a proper way to do these things right?
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: to do what?
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: using a ppa inside pbuilder
<Quintasan> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: like pbuilder clone base base-ninja
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: usually you want to have at least one clean (ie. NO changes) pbuilder for each release
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: there an OTHERMIRROR setting for that
<yofel> oh, for that
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: Not really, just copy the tgz
<Quintasan> rename it appropriately and you're done
<yofel> not really, you just run pbuilder create a few times. Copying the tar is faster
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: done copying and renaming
<Quintasan> say I have precise.tgz and I want to have another pbuilder for ninja stuff so I copy it over to precise-ninja.tgz
<Quintasan> phoenix_firebrd: By ninja we mean the stuff involved with packaging newest KDE releases
<phoenix_firebrd> Quintasan: ok
<smartboyhw> Anyone will be online on 20th Feb, 12:00 UTC?
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: Presumably I will.
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: LOOONG way to 20th :P
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: how go the exams
<Quintasan> I bombed logic but I have second try at it
<smartboyhw> applying for Ubuntu membership at that time...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Physics exam is on 4th but I get C for just coming there xD
<shadeslayer> heh
<Quintasan> maliit is done faster thanks to Laney
<Quintasan> He will sync it when it gets accepted in Debian and we need testers
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: not that I worked with you but if you send any examples of your work my way I can say a good word or two there :P
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, eh? I got 8 testimonials at my wiki already
<smartboyhw> And it is very difficult to SHOW my work
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: You're good to go then :P
<smartboyhw> I mainly do Quality Assurance:P
<Quintasan> Wait.
<smartboyhw> ?
 * Quintasan grabs smartboyhw for Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> lol
<Quintasan> I don't think you are going anywhere my friend
<Quintasan> :P
<smartboyhw> !?
<Quintasan> QA GET!
<smartboyhw> Quintasan, you mean sudo apt-get install python-autopilot ??? (LOL)
<smartboyhw> kajongg 4.10.0 failed in precise
<Quintasan> implying I know how to use and implying I have time to learn it
<smartboyhw> Dependency problems:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: the stuff on http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.0_precise.html will mostly auto-resolve itself when the packages get auto-retried
<smartboyhw> yofel, yeah I know:D
<yofel> oh
<yofel> pykde
<yofel> not again
<smartboyhw> yofel, where?
 * yofel wonders if he forgot something
<yofel> smartboyhw: kajongg
<yofel> oh
<yofel> I forgot soprano -.-
<yofel> brrr
<smartboyhw> -.-
<yofel> copied
<smartboyhw> yofel, kate failed really because of python-kde4 I think
<yofel> they're failing because pykde isn't installable with old soprano
<yofel> they'll need manual retries once soprano is published
<smartboyhw> oK
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd, smartboyhw: did anyone point you guys to the automation stuff yet? 
<yofel> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<yofel> that's the actual KDE SC packaging scripting
<smartboyhw> yofel, nobody:P
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh wow!:D
 * smartboyhw immediately pulls it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no
<yofel> that status page is generated by kubuntu-ppa-build-status
<smartboyhw> Yes sir
<yofel> hm, how do I extract "4:4.10.0~foo-0ubuntu1" from "4:4.10.0~foo-0ubuntu1~foobar~bar" using bash
<yofel> or rather "4:4.10.0~foo-0ubuntu1" from "package (4:4.10.0~foo-0ubuntu1~foobar~bar) release; urgency=low"
<yofel> ${line##*(} will give "4:4.10.0~foo-0ubuntu1~foobar~bar) release; urgency=low", but then I'm stuck
<smartboyhw> yofel, soprano should be successfully built
<yofel> ah yeah, it's published
<yofel> (I copyied the binaries from the beta ppa)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<yofel> *copied
<yofel> shadeslayer: something went wrong: kalzium: Dependency wait: libboost-python1.49-dev
<shadeslayer> mmm
<yofel> we do have -e 's/libboost-python1.49-dev/libboost-python1.48-dev/g' \
<shadeslayer> ah shoot
<shadeslayer> I did not have the latest checkout of bzr
<shadeslayer> :|
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> we should add it to the script
<shadeslayer> bzr pull before doing anything
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> want to fix it manually or regenerate with ppa2?
<shadeslayer> just regenerate with ppa2 :P
<yofel> latter is probably easier depending on how much is missing
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> hm, I don't see an option to specify what number should be appended to ~ppa
<yofel> well, not supported >.>
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: although
<shadeslayer> we could be clever
<shadeslayer> and use -V 12.04.1
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> since 12.04.1 is approaching
<yofel> oh right, you didn't use that
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<yofel> shadeslayer: er... it's 12.04.2 that's approaching btw
<phoenix_firebrd> pbuilder warns about untrusted packages and displays option, but exits the build session
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ah wait
<shadeslayer> oh ...okay
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: ALLOWUNTRUSTED=yes
<phoenix_firebrd> i have added the keys
<yofel> if you have the keys that's weird
<phoenix_firebrd> in pbuilderrc?
<yofel> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> ktp-desktop-applets build success
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there's a nexus team meeting in about 30 minutes
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: awesome, throw the packaging up somewhere
<yofel> shadeslayer: added a --build option, as in ~ppa$build
<yofel> defaults to 1
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> I'm cleaning my nepomuk database :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i haven't updated other stuff like copyright etc
<shadeslayer> that's fine for a first review
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> yofel: W: kde4libs source: binary-nmu-debian-revision-in-source 4:4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.2~ppa1
<yofel> yeah, ignoreit
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> just mentioned it because I didn't see when using 12.04
<yofel> it's not like we have binNMU's anyway
<yofel> true, but I didn't bother looking the explenation up
<shadeslayer> I think I read somewhere that it has 3 '.' lintian thinks it's a binNMU
<shadeslayer> "or has a Debian revision containing three parts"
<yofel> ah
<yofel> lol, kdelibs is FTBFS because soprano was too old ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/ktp-desktop-applets
<shadeslayer> empty?
<shadeslayer> did you add and then commit?
<yofel> and push?
<shadeslayer> well .. I thought that would be implied :P
<phoenix_firebrd> sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> forgot to commit
<phoenix_firebrd> check now
<smartboyhw> Good bye.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> so
<phoenix_firebrd> unwanted stuff added
<shadeslayer> you seemed to have pushed the entire git repo
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: did you read the ktp-presence-applet packaging?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya why?
<shadeslayer> because
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-presence-applet-ubuntu/view/head:/debian/rules vs http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/ktp-desktop-applets/view/head:/debian/rules
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/ktp-desktop-applets/view/head:/debian/control < please add a description
<shadeslayer> you also have some README.* cruft
<shadeslayer> empty file : http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~murthy/kubuntu-packaging/ktp-desktop-applets/view/head:/debian/docs
<phoenix_firebrd> removed the git stuff and 2 other unwanted files
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: removed the docs, any other unwanted stuff?
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look in a minute
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok i will push it
<shadeslayer> push it where?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: don't forget the dh options in rules
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: in my branch
<shadeslayer> ack
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: dh options?
<yofel> see the other rules shadeslayer pointed to
<shadeslayer> will have a look once I get steam to work :P
<yofel> shadeslayer: raring?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I can't remember my login details xD
<yofel> STEAM_RUNTIME=0 steam
<yofel> oh
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> that's another problem then :P
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/1139
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its a work in progress
<yofel> sure
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: shadeslayer want to review it initially 
<yofel> I just wanted to remind you as it seemed like you forgot it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> SNA seems slightly jerky
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the current version in the beta ppa of libktpcommoninternalsprivate-dev is 0.5.2, but it builds with v0.5.2+ in the ninjas ppa, so should i have to put the version requirent as >0.5.2  ?
<dragotin> hi, I am the upstream maintainer of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/kraft
<dragotin> and I wonder if there is a way to have that same package for Ubuntu 12.10 and maybe 12.04
<dragotin> its rather new in launchpad
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: 0.5.2 < 0.5.2+git20130201+r281-7~raring1   ?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: right
<yofel> dragotin: you mean the raring package (0.50) for the other 2 releases?
<dragotin> yofel: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so "libktpcommoninternalsprivate-dev (> 0.5.2)" right?
<dragotin> yofel: people ask me where they can install kraft from
<dragotin> yofel: and I wonder if there is another way than doing a ppa
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: >>, > is deprecated (I just need to remember where that's documented)
<yofel> dragotin: there is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<yofel> I need to go, someone else can probably help you with filing a backport request
 * yofel makes his way home
<shadeslayer> dragotin: would you be willing to QA the packages?
<dragotin> shadeslayer: sure
<shadeslayer> for both 12.04 and 12.10
<shadeslayer> alright, give me a couple of minutes
<dragotin> shadeslayer: ah, you pushed it to raring as well, right?
<shadeslayer> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> whose name i should put in debian/copyright, Files: debian/* . The standard version that i am using is 3.9.3 
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: yours
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: :)
<dragotin> shadeslayer: thanks btw :-)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: according to 3.9.3 this is not required right?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: not required?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i mean the standars
<shadeslayer> dragotin: np, as long as someone QA's the package I can backport it
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: clause 12.5 of 3.9.3 says that "debian/copyright is no longer required to list the Debian maintainers involved in the creation of the package (although note that the requirement to list copyright information is unchanged)."
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is there a bot to check this from here?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: sounds fine 
<shadeslayer> you can skip the copyright for debian/*
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> dragotin: uploaded to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<dragotin> shadeslayer: great, thanks!
<shadeslayer> will take a while to build and be available
<shadeslayer> since I just spammed the buildd's with KDE
<shadeslayer> and I'll be spamming them *again*
<shadeslayer> steam, y u no send verification code :(
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: are you sure you pushed
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer> nvm
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the src folder contains files with gpl2+ and lgpl with 2 diff authors how can i put that in the copyright file?
<shadeslayer> read up on the dep5 format
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: should i have to mention by each file?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<shadeslayer> hah, my password was right, my login name was wrong
<ricktimmis> Struggling with apt-get sources, Riddell: set me a task to write a script to grab a packages dependancy list, and then get all the sources and do a uscan. The problem is that apt-get source is returning some sources, but also GIt, Svn, Bzr repos for a bunch of others. Also uscan doesn't seem to produce anything if a package file doesn't have a Watch file. I think I might be drowning on this one
<shadeslayer> ricktimmis: break it down into small steps
<shadeslayer> that's what I've personally discovered when automating things with bash
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw any ideas what STEAM_RUNTIME is?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: awake?
<shadeslayer> barely
<shadeslayer> I'll go to sleep as soon as debsign is done
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the copyright file for ktp-desktop-applets http://paste.kde.org/663116/ the source field has to be updated yet
<shadeslayer> line 5?
<shadeslayer> and you can combine 2 authors
<shadeslayer> so you can do: Files: contact/*
<shadeslayer> Copyright: Year1 Author1 <Email1>
<shadeslayer>          Year2 Author2 <Email2>
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: line 5 is exactly present in the ktp-presence-applet and i will make the contact licenses field merges
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: when i am merging like what you said what should i put in the license field
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> merge by license
<shadeslayer> so all of the GPL-2+ code licensing should go together
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so the files field comma seperated?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: list?
<shadeslayer> list
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> so Files : foo/*
<shadeslayer> bar/*
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/663134/
<shadeslayer> close, not there yet
<shadeslayer> the 2  contact/* will represent the same set of files
<shadeslayer> so you need to explicitly list the files
<shadeslayer> so you could do : contact/foo.*
<shadeslayer> and contact/bar.*
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<apachelogger> eh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we put AG Alex on moderation until he learns to selectively quote
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: he's probably at FOSDEM
<apachelogger> ah, getting wasted
<apachelogger> stupid fosdem
<shadeslayer> but I agree
<shadeslayer> okay, kde sc 4.10 for precise take 2
<apachelogger> oh, he also sent the same reply three times
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> yeah, so that makes me even more unwilling to read the bikeshed
<shadeslayer> heh yeah
<apachelogger> > because I'm not a developer and I can't help with it
<apachelogger> that's fun though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: people converted the thread into a bikeshed :|
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sorry I cannot read, please call me on skype and tell me
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nono, it was wa bikeshed to begin with
<apachelogger> in fact all thraeds except for Riddell's tablet request is a bikeshed right now
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> define 'all'
<apachelogger> how to identify a bikeshed: everyone has ever so great ideas and nothing happens
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/663152/
<shadeslayer> the difference being I'll actually implement them
<shadeslayer> or atleast try to
<shadeslayer> what
<phoenix_firebrd> thats the dir contents
<shadeslayer> and?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: do you want me to list individual files?
<shadeslayer> lol, oxygen icons uploading at 100 Mbps
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: throught your isp?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: kind of, you can conver both contact-wrapper.h and contact-wrapper.cpp with contact-wrapper.*
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: heh no
<shadeslayer> rinse and repeat for files belonging to a certain license
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: that i can do, even then i have to list the 4 files
<shadeslayer> which 4 files?
<shadeslayer> the qml ones?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i mean 5 , the 5 cpps
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  1.*, 2.* ... 5.*
<shadeslayer> erm, like I said, you can reduce it to half
<shadeslayer> but yes
<shadeslayer> you will have to do that
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I wouldn't know what the current ideas are as the your thread went OT like 3 times or something
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I didn't bother replying to the OT ideas
<apachelogger> so if the latest idea is to put the installer in the favorites you can just as well make firefox the default
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> because that is basically saying "if you don't like our excellent kde sofwtare, here's another thing"
<shadeslayer> the excellent kde software you talk about isn't so excellent when browsing sites
<apachelogger> in particular the reason we did not put it there to begin with and why we did not make it a generic browser installer is because we simply wanted people who already know firefox as a brand toget easy access to it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, so change to firefox :P
<shadeslayer> not enough visibility
<shadeslayer> atleast imho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would you expect people to search for more stuff, or just go to firefox.org since that's what they're accustomed to
<shadeslayer> and when they land on ff.org ... surprise surprise, no binaries
<yofel> make the package manager more visible, you can find everyone there
<yofel> back when it was put under "computer" I wanted to file a bug because I didn't see it
<yofel> now *I* know it's there
<yofel> s/everyone/everything/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> too much coffee
<shadeslayer> It took me 3 months to find Quassel
<shadeslayer> and then another 3 months after that I was told about krunner
<apachelogger> regular folks look at the menu
<apachelogger> ...searching for games :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if the ML is any indication to go by, regular people now scare the hell out of me
<yofel> regular users always demand something, get used to it
<apachelogger> regular people do not join mailing lists
<yofel> good point
<shadeslayer> thank god
 * shadeslayer finds the bit about having 2 panels hilarious
<apachelogger> what yofel called regular users there is the omgworldwillendcomputerisnotworkingright community
<apachelogger> the rest of the world knows that computers are shit and deal with it :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Change in AptUrl-Kde to not depend on software-properties-kde
<apachelogger> what do we think about that?
<yofel> as long as it still works after that +1 for that change
<apachelogger> although IIRC we decided to kill apturl or osmethign
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> where's JT
<apachelogger> he will know
<shadeslayer> I have no idea why apturl still survives when we don't use it at all 
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> ubuntu uses it or something :P
<apachelogger> plus a lot of support sites do
<apachelogger> e.g.I know the german ubuntu wiki is using apturls to some extend
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/663158/
<shadeslayer> make sure everything is lintian clean, push to bzr, I'll have a look on Monday :)
<davmor2> shadeslayer: is it not the thing that triggers if you goto apps.ubuntu.com to share an app with someone?
<shadeslayer> is it?
<shadeslayer> I have no idea
<apachelogger> I am reaosonable certain it is
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> it's just that Kubuntu doesn't use it anywhere
<apachelogger> no clue if that works on kubuntu though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's not something we'd want to use anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe if you have extras.ubuntu.com enabled?
<apachelogger> it's a community thing
<davmor2> shadeslayer: well now you know one place it can
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> so we can't kill it with fire then
<yofel> use the fire to kill python2
<shadeslayer> nah, python2 is not vulnerable to fire
<yofel> s/fire/napalm/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "use the napalm to kill python2"
<shadeslayer> I'm going to use javascript to kill python2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: we can
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think the idea was to move its functionality to muon
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> so ... blocking on JT then
<apachelogger> and ubuntusoftwarething respectively
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, at least I think that is what we concluded
<shadeslayer> btw did jockey get deprecated in ubuntu yet?
<shadeslayer> or is that still WIP and will land next cycle?
<phoenix_firebrd> time
<phoenix_firebrd> ~time
<kubotu> Asia - Kolkata - Fri Feb 01 23:15 IST
<shadeslayer> wow
<shadeslayer> bugs.webkit.org has a patch sanity bot
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i have pushed the copyright file in my branch after checking with lintian 
<shadeslayer> awesome
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  ty
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: anything else for today?
<shadeslayer> not really :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I have learned some nice stuff today
<shadeslayer> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ty, good night
<shadeslayer> night :)
<shadeslayer> night everyone
<yofel> hm...
 * yofel wonders if he messed the kde-runtime hook up...
<yofel> ah no, shadeslayer didn't upload the new kde-runtime for some reason o.O
 * yofel applies the hook by hand
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-02
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel_: it's weird, the patch failed to apply .... so debuild didn't generate the source.changes
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> !testers | 4.10.0 done in ninjas for 12.04-13.04, please smoketest
<ubottu> 4.10.0 done in ninjas for 12.04-13.04, please smoketest: Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<Tm_T> yofel: perfect (:
<shadeslayer> if you're on precise, please also verify bug 1093220
<ubottu> bug 1093220 in transmission (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Fix transmission-qt to open magnet links from a browser" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093220
<BluesKaj> yofel, got a url for 4.20
<BluesKaj> err 4.10
<BluesKaj> i can never find new offerings in ninjas 
<Peace-> Riddell: bug :D  scriptengine-python installed but widget that require python say that i have not :d
<yofel> Peace-: raring?
<Peace-> yofel: yep
<yofel> hm, we're having all sorts of python issues there related to the python2 and 3 mix
<yofel> probably yet another casuality
<Peace-> :D 
<shadeslayer> yofel: any ideas what the latest thread on kde-packagers is talking about?
<shadeslayer> I can't find a reference
<shadeslayer> or rather, I don't understand the context
<yofel> shadeslayer: I think the context was that ~half year old thread about distributions making the tars public before release
<yofel> as we with our private archive are a rare case
<shadeslayer> rdieter: ^ 
<shadeslayer> since you replied
<shadeslayer> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> wow, the lag
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's the same as how here kubuntu-ninjas access isn't 100% packagers only
<yofel> we have a few testers there too
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I'm still slightly confused
<yofel> I'm not too sure how chakra intends to handle that
<rdieter> shadeslayer: hi, yeah, my vague recollection is that there's a balance to be found between making the tarballs public versus testing things.
<yofel> maybe in a way that would be "put it into raring-proposed and keep it there till released" for us
<yofel> which I would actually like to do too if we could reliably pin them there
<shadeslayer> so basically, upload them publically, but make them real hard to access?
<yofel> pretty much
<rdieter> iirc, some distro or 2 released builds as public updates prior to kde release once or twice, which was frowned-upon.  I think the accepted compromised was to ensure that these are for *testing only*.
<rdieter> which I hope was what I conveyed in my reply today
 * shadeslayer shrugs
<rdieter> the point is:  avoid cases like "Distro X releases KDE Y.Z" type press release prior to kde.org mentioning the release at all.
<shadeslayer> how many times has that happened?
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw, not sure if you saw this : http://openradar.appspot.com/13128709
<shadeslayer> so it's not just us who have silly bugs
<shadeslayer> the silly part being bangarang audio controls being completely useless
<yofel> wth o.O
 * yofel writes mail to kubuntu-devel re lintian
<shadeslayer> lintian?
<shadeslayer> It seems live I've compltely lost track of what falls into my inbox
<yofel> shadeslayer: us totally ignoring lintian warnings with our current process
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> we also need to add sha1sum handling to make sure tars have the right sha
<shadeslayer> but that would need a original sha1sum to be added to the src folder
<yofel> sent
<yofel> shadeslayer: that or we ask upstream to please include a checksum file with the sources
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> when I said src folder, I meant on ftpmaster.kde.org
<shadeslayer> along with the tars :)
<yofel> ah
<yofel> ack
<shadeslayer> patch looks fine to me :)
<yofel> the copyright description is wrong
<yofel> -.-
 * shadeslayer didn't bother reading that
<shadeslayer> alright, off to dinner
<shadeslayer> ciao
<yofel> hm
 * yofel is off buying dinner
<BluesKaj> hmm, user managemet won't load , ..error "userconfig/userconfig.py" User Management is being blocked by orphaned modules "userconfig/userconfig.py" ...which I tried removing , but no joy 
<apachelogger> review plz: https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa/+files/mangonel_0.1~git20130130-0ubuntu1.dsc 
<apachelogger> review plz: https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ppa/+files/mangonel_0.1~git20130130-0ubuntu1.dsc 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looking
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: seems good enough
<shadeslayer> can you run wrap-and-sort?
<shadeslayer> would be a nice to have ...
<apachelogger> request denied
<apachelogger> causes pointless scrollery
<shadeslayer> ok, just a personal preference :)
<shadeslayer> how am I supposed to launch this thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^ ?
<apachelogger> ctrl-alt-space
<apachelogger> which is very discoverable considering it does not appear on first start
<apachelogger> see, I know it is ctrl-alt-space because I grepped the source :@
<apachelogger> or perhaps it was meta-alt-space?
<apachelogger> anywho, something of that style
<shadeslayer> hah
<apachelogger> which I, as true katapult user, quickly changed to alt-space
<apachelogger> alt-space supremacy!
<shadeslayer>  and how am I supposed to even change that
<apachelogger> right click once you brought up the UI
<shadeslayer> jesus
<shadeslayer> this thing is a usability nightmare
<apachelogger> it is the one and only setting there is ^^
<apachelogger> s/this thing/launchers/g
<kubotu> apachelogger: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> it is fast
<shadeslayer> dunno about that
 * apachelogger would only want it not to search dirs and he'd be happy
<shadeslayer> searching for "Ted" gives me "Do you want to launch KDevelop"
<shadeslayer> I'd like some nepomuk integration integration since that's really good in Homerun/krunner
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> yeah, no
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> stay the hell away from mangonel
<shadeslayer> I
<apachelogger> no fucking bloatware, kthxbai
<shadeslayer> I'll use it for a bit
<shadeslayer> can't open urls
<shadeslayer> :|
<apachelogger> it's not meant to
<shadeslayer> so ... *just* a launcher?
<shadeslayer> how boring
<apachelogger> files+apps+binaries
<apachelogger> end of story
<shadeslayer> it launches files?
<shadeslayer> do I have to give the whole path? :(
<apachelogger> and by only supporting that stuff I can type at my usual speed and it won't launch the previous app, or another app or some other crap krunner is pulling because it is thinking slower than I type
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ~ shoudl work
<shadeslayer> well yeah
<shadeslayer> but still
<shadeslayer> ~/Movies/Foo/Bar.avi
<shadeslayer> instead of just Bar.avi
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I have 3 Bar.avi
<apachelogger> thank you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tabcomplete works I believe
<apachelogger> I'd want file crap gone anyway
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> if you have ~/tomahawk and tomahawk you'll have to browse through matches
<apachelogger> which is utterly fucked up
<shadeslayer> hmm, good point
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: saw my comment about bangarang?
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> can you reproduce the issue?
<apachelogger> don't want to :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> all kdemm apps use phonon the wrong way
<apachelogger> even the kcm did something that was not documentation compliant
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does it work with pvlc?
<shadeslayer> I didn't try
<shadeslayer> lemme see
<shadeslayer> but I'll have to logout
<shadeslayer> and I just started writing a blog post
<shadeslayer> motivation to write a blog post is hard to come by
<shadeslayer> so maybe later
<apachelogger> amen on the motivation problem
<yofel> come to think of it, we have 2 new packagers who could look at tomahawk
<yofel> I think all that's left is jreen and tomahawk itself
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: dead time for tomahawk?
<yofel> dead time?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: dead line for tomahawk?
<phoenix_firebrd> ~time
<kubotu> Asia - Kolkata - Sun Feb 03 00:44 IST
<yofel> feature freeze, packaging is in ppa:tomahawk/ppa, just needs cleanup
<yofel> after that get it into the archive
<yofel> ah, and I think the copyright files are missing. That's the hardest part
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: not anymore
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i learnt to do the copyright file and i have all the patience 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: may be i will finish my homework soon :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: did you check the ktp-desktop-applets in my branch?
<shadeslayer> not yet, on monday, no time for packaging over the weekend
<shadeslayer> there's no deadlne for that :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ah, you fooled me :)
<shadeslayer> huh?
 * apachelogger kicks shadeslayer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: blogging
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I'm doing it
<yofel> there is no deadline for blogging
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: you said you wanted it by today morning
<shadeslayer> I'm just writing words right now
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuUZA2Sal04
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i mean yesterday morning
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: heh, nah, I said, I'll do it today if you won't have something by today :P
<shadeslayer> sigh this post is getting insanely long ... or maybe it's just the wordpress theme
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: you still awake?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> writing a blog post
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: he he he
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: we are enjoing in #music
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/?p=169&shareadraft=510d681509bc8
<yofel> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> I still haven't written about STRUCTURE and only half the stuff about germinate
 * shadeslayer is thinking of breaking it down into 3 posts
<shadeslayer> instead of 2
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: did you review the packages in my ppa?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: no
<yofel> I'll review what I can upload
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: meaning?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I already reviewed and uploaded the kolab packages, for the rest I might have some time later to look at them
<yofel> but ultimately you'll have to file a sponsorship request and get another review
<phoenix_firebrd_> *tomahawk
<shadeslayer> okay, I'm off to sleep
<shadeslayer> nighters
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nini
<phoenix_firebrd_> shadeslayer: good night
<shadeslayer> bye :)
<phoenix_firebrd_> shadeslayer: this one day i am leaving after you
<phoenix_firebrd_> yofel: sleeping?
<phoenix_firebrd_> yofel: if anything please mail me. good night
<phoenix_firebrd_> good night everyone
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-03
<gorgonizer> hello, are testers still required for KDE SC 4.10.0 on Quantal?
<sbivol> +1 ^
<Quintasan> Hi
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1114437] package libqt4-declarative 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 failed to install/upgrade: lettura breve dur... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1114437 (by Giovanni Casini)
<sheytan> Hey guys. Do you still have support for message idicator in Kmail?
<sheytan> i can't find that option
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1114437] package libqt4-declarative 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.3 failed to install/upgrade: lettura breve dur... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1114437 (by Giovanni Casini)
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: mangonel (katapult for kde4) in new queue
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-27
<ahoneybun_> nothing new
<yofel> right
<ahoneybun_> quazip does not exist in 0.6
<ahoneybun_> 0.7
<yofel> right, that's packaged seperately now. So you can remove the obsolete file entries
<yofel> I think you removed too much
<yofel> ah ok
<ahoneybun_> those two
<yofel> right, as in the quazip lines
<yofel> wait
<yofel> qxt is still ther
<yofel> e
<yofel> hm ok
<yofel> maybe not
 * yofel only checked for qxt, not that specific subfolder
<yofel> yay, BSD :D
<yofel> ok, wait
<yofel> we got to the point that we're looking at a license we haven't checked yet
<yofel> so it's worth to again let licensecheck run over it
<yofel> and voila, we have a bunch of BSD files
<yofel> that's what you were looking for I believe
<ahoneybun_> nothing for that
<yofel> usually means the files were removed
<ahoneybun_> breakpad is there
<yofel> lets do a full search
<yofel> uh huh
<yofel> ok, files still there, licensecheck just can't read them :/
<ahoneybun_> so the Uni of Cal is good
<yofel> yes
<ahoneybun_> nothing new from google
<yofel> right
<yofel> we're not done with bsd
<yofel> you checked the already documented ones, nothing new?
<ahoneybun_> I'll double check to see if that is all the files in that dir
<yofel> good catch :)
<yofel> it's in fact not, but you can list it like that, and later make an exception for 2 files
<ahoneybun_> show me the exception way
<yofel> there's 2 files shown as UNKNOWN
<yofel> (*no copyright* can be ignored)
<yofel> that is... pretty much LGPL-2.1+ IIRC
<yofel> so you can put those 2 files into the LGPL-2.1+ section together with the nokia copyright
<yofel> and leave the wildcard for the bsd files
<yofel> ahoneybun_: I fear I'll have to leave you here, it's half past one in the morning and I've got work tomorrow :/
<ahoneybun_> of course!
<yofel> maybe someone else could help too, otherwise we'll continue tomorrow
<yofel> gn :)
<ahoneybun_> ok gn too
<ahoneybun_> :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1241540] kubuntu 13.10 keyboard don't work in de, after login... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241540 (by marcobra (Marco Braida))
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> so much mailery :S
<apachelogger> morning lordievader
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you in the past yet?
<lordievader> 2Hey apachelogger, how are you doing?
<apachelogger> drowning in bug mails I am xD
<lordievader> Swim harder! Shoot the bugs!
<apachelogger> bug 1272680
<ubottu> bug 1272680 in k3b (Ubuntu) "Hello, you can not listen to music before burning." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272680
<apachelogger> wasn't this possible at some point :O
<valorie> I never tried
<valorie> listen in Amarok, burn in k3b
<apachelogger> well, there is a play track context menu entry
<valorie> interesting
<apachelogger> and I do definitely remember having a play button at some point
<apachelogger> of course at some point >= 5yrs ago, so I may be imagining things
<apachelogger> ffmpeg-more.diff
<apachelogger> Fixed_compilation_with_new_FFMPEG.patch
<apachelogger> Fix-K3B-to-build-with-recent-FFMPEG-versions.patch
<apachelogger> the patch names...
<Quintasan> Upgraded kdeconnect-kde in Trusty to 0.4.2
<apachelogger> ./src/projects/k3bmixedview.cpp:#warning enable player once ported to Phonon
<apachelogger> Phonon *fistshake*
<soee> Quintasan: its going to be in updates ?
<apachelogger> valorie: so, either I am thinking of kde3 times or I am making up memories, k3b currently does not play anything
<Quintasan> soee: It's going to be in Trusty for now, I don't currently have the time to backport it
<soee> Quintasan: yes thats what im asking :) im on Trusty here
<valorie> I came late to using my computer to play music - those speakers the size of a dime were not much good
<Quintasan> well, you should get it when you update then.
<Quintasan> Though it's not done building yet
<soee> ok thanks
<Quintasan> soee: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-kde/0.4.2-0ubuntu1/+build/5526074
<Quintasan> amd64 up
<Quintasan> report any problems please
<soee> nice :)
<soee> can someone post /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf content ?
<apachelogger> some people's obsession with bugs is really annoying
<valorie> soee: I have a saucy, will that do?
<apachelogger> 7 theoretical bug reports, I asked to get pushed upstream, so did that, then linked all to the upstream ones and now I get every fing mail twice
<soee> valorie: yes please
<valorie> $ cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<apachelogger> and then https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/+bug/278807/comments/8
<valorie> [SeatDefaults]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 278807 in cmake (Ubuntu) "package cmake 2.6.0-4ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Low,Triaged]
<valorie> user-session=kde-plasma
<valorie> greeter-session=lightdm-kde-greeter
<soee> ok seems like the problem i had with lightdm is that config as said on #ubuntu+1
<soee> current config i have: greeter-session=unity-greeter and user-session=ubuntu
<soee> brb will check lightdm now
<soee> works :)
<valorie> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: morning
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> I am in the past :)
<soee> thanks valorie
<valorie> wb shadeslayer
<valorie> to the land of the past
<shadeslayer> <3
 * valorie gnaws on a dinosaur bone
<valorie> actually, Black Sabbath is at the Grammys
<valorie> gosh
<valorie> somebody smacked each of them in the head with that bone....
<soee> how can i solve this: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdeconnect_0.4.2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libkdeconnect.so.1.0.1', which is also in package libkdeconnect1 0.4.1-0ubuntu1
<soee> hmm we have kdeconnect and kdeconnect-kde
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you might want to try out kde:scratch/garg/kcm-driver-manager
<Quintasan> soee: for now you can force overwrite using dpkg
<Quintasan> Though it's a mistake I made I believe. 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what will I see, or rather, what will I want to try about it?
<apachelogger> and on that note, what wil happen if I don't have hardware that requires blob drivers ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mostly you'll see a list of drivers that can be installed on your system if required and then you can install them
<shadeslayer> it doesn't select a activated driver at the moment
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it'll list the free drivers
<shadeslayer> or well, it should
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, do you have a clue on how to get CMake to install dbus service files?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see qapt
<apachelogger> afk for 5 minutes or so
<apachelogger> ./CMakeLists.txt:        install(FILES ${_target} DESTINATION ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/share/dbus-1/system-services )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: /usr/bin/DriverManager_DBus should go to libexec I think
<soee> Quintasan: ok that do the trick :) i can controll amarok without any problems
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I copied the dbus_add_activation_system_service macro
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> wait
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: naming note... your module is called kcm_drivermanager, the kcm is kcm_driver_manger <- should be aligned IMHO
<shadeslayer> it's not a system service is it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's not a user facing binary, shouldn't be in bin but libexec
<apachelogger> or rather, a user is not expected to launch it
<shadeslayer> okay
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the macro may be in kde btw
<apachelogger> grep /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake I think
<shadeslayer> oh? I tried to find it, couldn't
<apachelogger> cmake stuff lacks documentation badly
<jarkko_> how do i install xfce destkop via command line?
<jarkko_> what's the command anyoe know?
<jarkko_> anyone
<apachelogger> support in #kubuntu or #ubuntu please
<apachelogger> or #xubuntu for that matter
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nothing http://pastebin.kde.org/plqau4nhm
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/SJW8SeG.png -> click -> http://i.imgur.com/oT41XV0.png
<apachelogger> I think the layout has a problem ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nevermind then
<shadeslayer> yeah, hitting refresh causes that
<apachelogger> QLayout: Attempting to add QLayout "" to Module "Module", which already has a layout
<apachelogger> kcmshell(1518) Module::driverDictFinished: DBus data corrupted 
<shadeslayer> I haven't bothered fixint it yet :)
<apachelogger> the first warning may be that :P
<shadeslayer> also, regarding dbus data, is the dbus service file installed
<apachelogger> regarding second... possibly saucy is not new enough :'<
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, qapt installs a system file
<shadeslayer> however, I want to install a dbus session file
<apachelogger> no clue what the difference is
<shadeslayer> IIRC system services have elevated priviliges
<shadeslayer> and system services are shared between users
<apachelogger> yeah, but how is the target path different?
<shadeslayer> /usr/share/dbus-1/services vs /usr/share/dbus-1/system-services ?
<apachelogger> so just change the macro? :P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pull in ~10 minutes
<apachelogger> why 10?
<shadeslayer> mirror needs to sync?
<apachelogger> <- knows how to bypass mirrors :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> still no dice with getting drivers listed though
<apachelogger> may entirely be a saucy thing
<shadeslayer> possibly the python module doesn't list free drivers :/
<shadeslayer> it doesn't list intel drivers here
<shadeslayer> but it did list radeon drivers previously
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can I manually probe this somehow
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure, look at the python script?
<shadeslayer> and run it in the interpreter
<apachelogger> self.__timer.start(30000) :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is there a macro to install to libexec or should I just do : install(PROGRAMS ${CMAKE_CURRENT_SOURCE_DIR}/DriverManager_DBus DESTINATION ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/lib/kde4/libexec)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where o_o
<apachelogger> grep FindKDE4Internal
<apachelogger> there probably is a var for libexec
<apachelogger> and the timer is in your python bin :P
<shadeslayer> KDE4_LIBEXEC_INSTALL_DIR
<shadeslayer> ahh yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 30 second timer to kill the script
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and how would one go about substituting that variable in the service file then
<apachelogger> thats bogus IMHO
<shadeslayer> so you'd just let the service keep running?
<apachelogger> nope
<shadeslayer> add a quit method?
<apachelogger> 5 seconds timer at the most
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ultimately that to be honest
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> quit + timeout
<apachelogger> and each functions resets the timeout
<apachelogger> so, for me the dict somhow is empty
<shadeslayer> feel free to change that to 5, I did not choose 30 for any reason
<apachelogger> Called
<apachelogger> {}
<shadeslayer> yeah, I suppose backend can't detect free drivers on your system
<shadeslayer> or doesn't care
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: my point is that it should be arbitrarily short timeout but actions should reset the timer
<apachelogger> also I am testing on an nvidia system, so it should list something
<apachelogger> stupid thing :@
<shadeslayer> oh 0.o
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: grab latest ubuntu-drivers-common?
<apachelogger> fails tests
<apachelogger> trying in a vm
<apachelogger> ... once I set it up ^^
<shadeslayer> IDK if a VM has proprietary hw
<apachelogger> should list vbox IIRC
<Riddell> calligra is a beast!
<Riddell> I might have already said that
<apachelogger> you did ^^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: are you still using that ec2?
 * shadeslayer moves on to the next task
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: haven't managed to finish this weekend. Do you have time in about 2 hours to help me finish with that?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sure, now or later?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw all recommendations implemented I think
<ovidiu-florin> best for me would be in a couple of hours
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cool, so I cannot test as virtualbox doesn't want to list anything
<shadeslayer> thought so
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: pencilled in for 13:00UTC
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that being said... you may want to introduce a dummy mode into the python thing so it can be tested even on free systems
<shadeslayer> I bet jussi has loads of proprietary hardware
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zE6pKX7N2r4
<soee> Riddell: the issue i had with lighdm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1267442
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1267442 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "Install nvidia-331 on Xubuntu results in unbootable machine" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jussi> shadeslayer: machine with the nvidia is broken, sorry
<jussi> waiting on a new HDD--- anyone want to buy me an SSD? :F
<apachelogger> my, aren't we fancy, a ssd
<jussi> apachelogger: :D
<davmor2> soee, Riddell: tseliot has filed a bug with nvidia for prime.  Nvidia dedicated gfx cards are fine however optimus is screwed on kernel 3.13 and needs a patch from nvidia to fix it.  Chased it up on Thursday last week he is still waiting on a fix
<soee> davmor2: i see, thank you for that information
<ovidiu-florin> is there something wrong with the Ubuntu servers? When I run apt-get update it lags for about 5 minutes on archive.ubuntu.com and secure.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: working fine for me
<ovidiu-florin> here it connects using IPv6
<ovidiu-florin> that coould be an issue?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, as I understand it the app-install-data package is populated from desktop files, however, I don't think you can specify a desktop file for a meta package
<shadeslayer> at the very least it doesn't specify a type for this
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you want to list kubuntu-desktop in muon or something?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no, I want to list the kde developer meta package
<shadeslayer> but unsure how to do so within the confines of the desktop spec
<Riddell> yeah you'd need to check with mvo or whoever it incharge of app-install-data now
<shadeslayer> right now, I'm thinking of copying over the kdevelop desktop file and making it say "Application" even though it's a meta package and gives you a KDE SDK
<Riddell> shadeslayer: your business cards are here and looking good
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> can't wait to get them next week
<Riddell> heck, get them this friday if you want
<Riddell> as long as you buy me one of the free beers
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> they're not really free are they, 3 EUR IIRC
<shadeslayer> which seems a bit expensive for beer tbh :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you'll need to install a desktop file
<apachelogger> with Hidden=true or NoDisplay=true
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mvo will know in detail
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, but then what would be the Type?
<apachelogger> Application
<apachelogger> it's just a fake file
<shadeslayer> hmm okay
 * apachelogger needs new eyes after this morning's patching -.-
<Riddell> I believe mvo has moved on from canonical to new opportunities
<apachelogger> so app-install-data is now in 'maintenance' mode? ^^
<Riddell> although he's not in the secret ex-canonical channel
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can also look at changelog for most active uploader
<apachelogger> that person surely would know as well ^^
<shadeslayer> mostly it's mvo, xnox and cj
<xnox> hm?! =)
 * shadeslayer is hungry
<xnox> Riddell: mvo has been temporarly abscent from canonical ;-) that is correct
<shadeslayer> xnox: so we're trying to introduce a new "KDE SDK/Developer" meta package
<shadeslayer> xnox: and we want it to show up in muon-discover / ubuntu-app-store
<shadeslayer> what would be the way to do this?
<xnox> apachelogger: i think i was last to regenerated app-install-data, but i'm not sure if i did it correct or not. pitti also generated that.
<xnox> shadeslayer: just added it as a new seed e.g. kubuntu-sdk & metapackage build by kubuntu-meta.
<xnox> aka similar to ubuntu-sdk and/or kubuntu-active.
<shadeslayer> xnox: oh, will that be enough? no need to ship a desktop file?
<apachelogger> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu:ubuntusdk.desktop
<xnox> apachelogger: that's a plugin.
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<xnox> shadeslayer: no idea. maybe =)
<shadeslayer> I already had a look at that
<apachelogger> xnox: that's the entry I get in discover for Ubuntu SDK
<xnox> apachelogger: but that's not the sdk. good point, i'll follow up to properly have ubuntu sdk in the software centre to show up.
<xnox> apachelogger: shadeslayer: maybe check how ubuntu-quickly shows up in the store? that used be a more mature / integrated SDK-like thing in the early days.
<apachelogger> good point
<shadeslayer> it does not in Muon Discover
<apachelogger> yeah that may be discover's fault though
<shadeslayer> well, nor in https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=ubuntu-quickly&op=
<shadeslayer> we need to make muon handle apt:// links -.-
<apachelogger> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quickly/
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: tell apol? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think he knows
<shadeslayer> IIRC I/someone filed a bug
<apachelogger> so much things we need to do ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apt-url works for now, doesn't it?
<apachelogger> IIRC that simply invokes qapt-installer or whatever it's called
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> well, clicking on apt://quickly via ff doesn't invoke anything
<shadeslayer> OTOH works via Quassel
<apachelogger> firefox integration qq
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> lemme add a card
<apachelogger> xnox: does software center show quickly for you?
<apachelogger> can't find it in mine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there may be one
<apachelogger> ohohoh, I remember
<shadeslayer> don't see one
<apachelogger> firefox requires manual registration for protocols
<shadeslayer> -.-
<apachelogger> and on that note, we do need someone who knows more about firefox than how to start it :S
 * shadeslayer runs away
<Riddell> hmm, where does pbuilder keep its log of output?
<apachelogger> doesn't log unless you tell it to IIRC
<Riddell> bah
<apachelogger> if you use pbuilder-dist it may put the logs in ~/pbuilder
<apachelogger> Riddell, agateau: do we know whether plasma-widget-menubar will ever work with gtk apps again?
<apachelogger> and if not, should we kick it off the ISO?
<Riddell> apachelogger: from discussions before we concluded that it's still useful even with only qt apps
<apachelogger> that usefulness is limited to someone only using qt apps
<apachelogger> and since we have >=2 !qt apps it seems silly to have it on the ISO
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apt:// card on the wrong board
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would be beneficial to test upgrade with KDE backports PPA as well
<shadeslayer> since we advocate that PPA to some extent for getting the latest KDE
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: only for second test run IMHO
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> backports will change anyway
<shadeslayer> *nod*
 * apachelogger still thinks file conflict tests should be automated in some form
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Blue. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.12.1 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78 | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: do you have something to blog about, I totally don't have interesting enough things :/
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> maybe after FOSDEM
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how about finishing driver manager this week and then blob about that?
<apachelogger> trusty needs moar cool stuff(tm)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: k
<shadeslayer> that kcm needs more love
<apachelogger> the trusty moar cool stuff kcm? ^^
<shadeslayer> I need to figure out which driver is currently in use
<apachelogger> didn't I already outline the algorithm there?
<apachelogger>                                        ki18n("((Name))"),
<apachelogger> you need to give it a name as well
<Riddell> apachelogger: is there a need to blog?
<apachelogger> always nice to tell people about nice things
<apachelogger> except I rarely have nice things to tellt he nice people about, so I am utterly useless for that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh
<apachelogger>         QString label = "<h3>" + vendor.toString() + " " + model.toString() + "</h3>";
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: must not do that
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> look at the TODO above 
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not even that I think
 * apachelogger googles the wikis
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: there's some code that I've commented out that is like the initial idea that I was pursuing to detect which module is loaded
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Localization/i18n_Semantics#Structure_tags
<apachelogger> <title> for example
<Riddell> I could blog that my talk has moved from the desktop room to the distro room
<Riddell> just so all my fans know where to find me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: time for driver manager is over today
<apachelogger> Riddell: "kubuntu @fosdem" .... "ah, so awesome, come meet the kubuntu at fosdem, will have talk and stuff, really cool"
<apachelogger> there, I already wrote 90% of the post ^^
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure, tomorrow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, the label probably wants i18nc anyway
<apachelogger> not sure whether that needs localization, though usually 2 strings need that in some obscure language ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you may want to ask albert
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: void Module::initError() is wrong... a) messageboxes are evil, should be somehow displayed inside the KCM (kmessagewidget for example?)  and b) exit(-1) will actually terminate systemsettings....
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: good point
 * shadeslayer makes a note, will fix tomorrow
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in qapt finished/error you want to call backend->reloadcache to discard pending transactions, particularly in the case of error you can pile up transactions otherwise (also see locale kcm patch for possibly more information or stuff that should be done on error)
<apachelogger> generally looks fine tho
<apachelogger> well and the layout is kaput
<shadeslayer> good to hear
<shadeslayer> well, yeah
<shadeslayer> minor issues ;)
<apachelogger> oh and on a general note you may either want to use model/view for representation of the driver map, or at least encapsulate it into an own class
<apachelogger> latter might be better for now as models always cause quite the code overhead
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> for something as simple as this, is MV really required
<apachelogger> well, it imposes sane storage/presentation separation, so it generally aint bad
<apachelogger> if it was qml I'd totally say use a model, plus in qml it would actually be easier with a model pretty much ^^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: hi
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: hey
<ovidiu-florin> do you have time now?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sure, on the ec2 ?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: which byobu session? 0 or 1 ?
<ovidiu-florin> eighter one
<ovidiu-florin> 0
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ok, what are we going to do?
<ovidiu-florin> the package is made for kde-ufw, can you please take a look?
<ovidiu-florin> it's built and installed
<ovidiu-florin> so it worked so far...
<ovidiu-florin> most files contain GPLv2 license. But the COPYING file says GPLv3
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> upstream not complying to kde policy
<ovidiu-florin> I can contact the developer
<ovidiu-florin> what should I tell him?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you can send a polite e-mail to say the file kcm_ufw_helper.py.cmake isn't GPL 2 as required by KDE licence policy http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy
<Riddell> and the COPYING file should be GPL 2 as well just for clarity
<Riddell> it doesn't block any distribution, it just means KDE can easier share its own code amongst itself
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: debian/ufw-kde.install  is needed  should be fine to have just one line saying usr/ in it
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: like this?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yep
<Riddell> that'll tell it to put all the files in /usr into ufw-kde package
<Riddell> rm ../*deb;  debuild -nc  to rebuild
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ufw-kde.install in the wrong place :)
<Riddell> should be in debian/
 * apachelogger looks for food
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: add etc/ to that .install file
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: lovely, now fix those lintian problems and it should be done
<Riddell> lintian is a tool to find common problems in .deb and source packages
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: scrap that lower changelog entry
<Riddell> only 1 needed
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can I delete this?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes
<Riddell> change UNRELEASED to trusty
<Riddell> and remove the bug number, I don't think we have a bug for ufw-kde
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: we don't 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: why can't I make the byobu view bigger?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: oh it's limited by my terminal size
<Riddell> I have a big font today
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: 0.5.0-1ubuntu1  should be 0.5.0-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> -0 is the debian version and it's not in debian
<Riddell> just remove that file
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: description-synopsis-starts-with-article
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: README.Debian?
<Riddell> yes remove README.Debian
<Riddell> description-synopsis-starts-with-article means debian/control text starts with "a" or "the"
<Riddell> which is considered unnecessary
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: duplicated as in same description for both packages?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> what?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I changed it now
<ovidiu-florin> I've added Debug files at the end
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: duplicated is that the short and long description are the same
<ovidiu-florin> added a .
<ovidiu-florin> not the same
<Riddell> needs something changed
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> it might be smarter than that I'm not sure :)
<ovidiu-florin> Section?
<ovidiu-florin> section: unknown
<Riddell> Section: unknown -> kde
<Riddell> section is an entirely useless category field which comes from debian
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: standards-version .5 these days
<ovidiu-florin> 3.9.5 ?
<Riddell> that's the version of debian policy we say we're following, should always be the latest and greatest
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: oh you probably need a complete rebuild to keep it happy after changing some of those fields
<ovidiu-florin> how do I achieve that?
<Riddell> debuild
<Riddell> debuild -j2
<Riddell> which will run a clean before and compiling
<Riddell> debuild -nc  means it doesn't run the clean
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: in debian/control add
<Riddell> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>                                                                                              
<Riddell> XSBC-Original-
<ovidiu-florin> XSBC-Original- ?
<Riddell> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Ovidiu <ovidiu@romanian.ro>
<ovidiu-florin> romanian.ro :))
<Riddell> debian uses the Maintainer field to list who is the person incharge of the package, we don't have maintainers as that just causes blockages when that 1 person is away so we just change it like this
<ovidiu-florin> I agree
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: debhelper version not matching debian/compat
<Riddell> it should be 9 (latest and greatest)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: getting there but some more lintian issues
<Riddell> google the issues you don't understand or ask here
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<ghostcube> kdeconnect 0.4.2 \o/
<Riddell> lordievader: getting frustrated at how long calligra takes to package!
<lordievader> Riddell: Grab a coffee/tea and relax.
<lordievader> ;)
<lordievader> Which reminds me, I wanted to make tea....
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how are you getting on?
<ovidiu-florin> reasearching on source: dbg-package-missing-depends
<apachelogger> last upgrade test finished \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: how did it go?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-desktop now gets pulled in were previously it was not
<Riddell> yay
<apachelogger> now I just need to get upstream to approve the plasma theme caching bug and upgrade experience is good enough(tm)
<apachelogger> s/bug/fix
<apachelogger> oh lovely
<apachelogger> now I have a design editor in the menu
<apachelogger> kdepim has serious problems with making sane desktop files -.-
<Riddell> seems like something hard to make insane
<apachelogger> maybe it's our packaging
<apachelogger> actually its probably both
<apachelogger> the packaging shuffing unrelated crap into primary packages (such as contactthemeditor in kaddressbook)
<apachelogger> and upstream insisting on that rubbish being in the menu rather than somewhere integrated in the related application(s)
<apachelogger> so you get entries like 'MBoxImporter'
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: in debian/control can I add a diferent section for each package?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes
<Riddell> the one at the top will be used if another one isn't specified
<Riddell> you usually only need to override it for the dbg and library packages
<Riddell> it continutes to be a useless field :)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: W: ufw-kde source: dbg-package-missing-depends ufw-kde-dbg should I add ufw-kde as a dependencie to the debug package?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes
<Riddell> with  (= ${binary:Version}) 
<ovidiu-florin> like this?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no "Depends: ufw-kde (= ${binary:Version}) "
<ovidiu-florin> should it be first?
<Riddell> doesn't matter
<ovidiu-florin> oooh, only add that? and it will inherit the binaty package dependecies?
<Riddell> it will depend on ufw-kde of the same version
<Riddell> which is all it needs
<ovidiu-florin> so I should remove the shlibs:Depends and misc:Depends?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you poke someone about kde-touchpad
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what about it?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nah keep them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still in source new?
<Riddell> I could poke myself I suppose
<Riddell> but that sounds rude
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell thoughts on splitting http://pastebin.kde.org/pbedtewwz into 2 packages ( libbaloo and baloo-runtime ) 
<shadeslayer> or should I just ship one package baloo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are there situations when one would want one but not the other?
<apachelogger> seems to me one package would be best for starters
<Riddell> with other things use libbaloo ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, kmail could use libbaloopim and not have the runtime stuff
<Riddell> isn't vHanda sitting next to you to ask? :)
<shadeslayer> I did ask
<shadeslayer> and that's the outcome :)
<shadeslayer> he says that it's up to us to split or not to split
<Riddell> don't bother then
<shadeslayer> ok
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: python-script-but-no-python-dep. I've added python to Depends. :(
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I think for ${python:Depends} to get filled in your need to use various other debhelper bits
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: probably easiest just to depend on python2.7
<ovidiu-florin> where?
<ovidiu-florin> in Build-Depends?
<jarkko> what's the reason we have to make deb packages?
<ovidiu-florin> jarkko: because Ubuntu uses deb
<ovidiu-florin> and so do we
<ovidiu-florin> it's based on Debian
<jarkko> ok lets asssume someone makes a program and wants to distribute it via debian...
<jarkko> what he has to do?
<jarkko> does kubuntu need to repack every package that comes from debian?
<ovidiu-florin> repack = check if it's packed ok for kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu mostly takes the packages from Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> lol
<ovidiu-florin> and we make the packages with the KDE stuff
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you updated kdeconnect
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect/0.4.2-1ubuntu1
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: in the Depends line for the ufw-kde package
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: How would I add that? I've added ${python:Depends} in the Depends: section
<jarkko> for example this kdeconnect, that comes from kde itself?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: right, remove ${python:Depends}, add python2.7
<ovidiu-florin> jarkko: what about ir?
<jarkko> why do you need to repack it?
<jarkko> because of depencies?
<ovidiu-florin> if they differ, then yes
<Riddell> jarkko: kde writes the souce for it, we package it to make .deb packages you can install with apt or muon
<Riddell> jarkko: we don't repack it
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: he meant if we repack the debian packages for KDE
<jarkko> yes that's what i meant
<Riddell> we don't
<Riddell> packages in debian we have a process to automatically sync those into ubuntu
<jarkko> great
<Riddell> and kubuntu is part of ubuntu
<Riddell> (along with ubuntu unity and xubuntu etc etc)
<jarkko> i just noticed you talking about lisencing here, how to add it or so
<jarkko> to package, that just sounded a bit weird
<Riddell> anything we package we need to make sure is licenced under a free software licence, sometimes upstream forgets to do that or includes something which is non-free
<jarkko> do you give them feedback then?
<jarkko> that it gets corrected
<Riddell> yep
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: the error is still there
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin is going to e-mail the developer of ufw-kde because his licencing while valid is not as clean as it should be
<ovidiu-florin> can tou please take a look?
<jarkko> i saw a news at phoronix that debian changes their program policy that every program has to have somekind of description or its removed from gui install
<jarkko> grammar...error :D
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: still there
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: should I also mention in that mail about this problem?
<ovidiu-florin> it's about the same file
<jarkko> i installed xfce today on top of kubuntu...so i have both now...but i think the slow thing is not kde or xfce, but xorg
<jarkko> slow start
<ghostcube> meh battery information doesnt work with kde connect 0.4.2 too 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: is there a prefference for GPLv2 over GPLv3 ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fun https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/intltool/add-qtdesigner-support/+merge/145112
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes, KDE prefers and requires GPL2+  (just for consistency) http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yay fixed it, it was a python3 script :)
<ovidiu-florin> I saw
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh my oh my, please pick up ^^
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: now what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep, looking into it
<shadeslayer> will poke dpm with pointy stick
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: copy the packages to your machine and install and test
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if you manage to get ahold of him, please also mention that ubuntu-translations has a pile of kubuntu import bugs WRT translation imports into launchpad
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> blocks me pocking pitti to fix  up export :S
<apachelogger> oh, tatties almost done, going to be afk for a while
 * shadeslayer will bribe everyone with beer
<shadeslayer> beer @ next UDS for you, and you and you .. oh wait ...
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/puiyzsvxu/kozhnz should I change something?
<Riddell> "Could you please, if possible make the licensing more consistent." -> "Could you change this to a copy of the GPL2 text to be consistent with the rest of KDE?"
<ovidiu-florin> done. sending
<ovidiu-florin> should I cc kubuntu-devel ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no worky
<shadeslayer> oh huh
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nah
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yay it works for me :)
<shadeslayer> intltool-extract works, -update is still wonky
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: missing dependency python-ufw. I forgot. dpkg does not add dependencies
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: shouldn't ufw be added as a dependecy ?
<ovidiu-florin> works here as well
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yeah I guess so
<ovidiu-florin> GPL version 2 or version 3 or later versions approved by the membership of KDE e.V. 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> so GPLv3 is ok
<ovidiu-florin> for KDEW
<ovidiu-florin> KDE*
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: where?
<ovidiu-florin> http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Licensing_Policy point 5
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> yes that's an alternative to GPL2+
<Riddell> but it's not the same as GPL3+ which doesn't allow you to share code with GPL 2 code
<Riddell> and we have bits of GPL 2 only code
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: what about the gpg error? shoul I build that localy to resolve it?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: that's a good sign, it means the package is all done and all that's missing is being signed by the gpg key for upload
<ovidiu-florin> so GPL3 is not backwords compatible?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no it's not
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: should I build it localy to sign it?
<ovidiu-florin> or will one of you do that?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: if you want to upload it to your PPA you can sign it with your key or if you think it's good enough to go into the archive then I can sign it and upload there
<ovidiu-florin> I can't judge if it's good enough. I'm not experienced enough. You would have to do that for now.
<ovidiu-florin> but I'd add it to my ppa first
<ovidiu-florin> to have some launchpad activity :D
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: the packaging is all good, my question is how functional is this?  does it successfully do everything a ufw frontends needs to or does it have bugs and missing features?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: huzzah it works
<shadeslayer> I can see them strings in the pot
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: if it does, we'll file bug reports
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: groovy, I signed it, you can upload with  dput ubuntu ufw-kde_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> I always run   cat ufw-kde_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes   before to make sure it's sane
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sweet
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell:  you lost me. i don't understand the last part
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: just look at the .changes file to make sure you're uploading to the right ubuntu release and with the right version number
<ovidiu-florin> the description for the debug package needs to be changed
<ovidiu-florin> it's to long
<Riddell> I agree
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: just run  debuild -S  to remake the source for uploading
<Riddell> also you'll need to ask me to sign it again
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to upload it to my ppa first
<Riddell> also needs   debuild -S  to be run
<Riddell> then on your local machine run   debsign -rubuntu@ec2-107-20-69-114.compute-1.amazonaws.com:mnt/kde-ufw/ufw-kde_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: gpg: skipped "Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan <ovidiu.b13@gmail.com>": secret key not available
<ovidiu-florin> I have my key on this PC
<Riddell> but do you have a key for Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan <ovidiu.b13@gmail.com> ?
<Riddell> output of   gpg --list-key "Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan <ovidiu.b13@gmail.com>"  ?
<ovidiu-florin> it's for Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan (ovidiu-florin) <ovidiu.b13@gmail.com>
<ovidiu-florin> it also has the IRC name in there
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: add -kovidiu.b13@gmail.com  to the debsign command
<ovidiu-florin> it worked. What did I do ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you told it which gpg key to use
<Riddell> edit ~/.devscripts if you want it to remember it
<Riddell> DEBSIGN_KEYID=DD4D5088  is what I have
<ovidiu-florin> localy or on the EC2 ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: locally
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have a .devscripts on this machine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you have a look at lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so make one :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it has the final modifications for the new kde sdk package
<shadeslayer> now with a desktop file
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: should it contain anything else?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: nope
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: can you guide me to upload to my ppa?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: dput ppa:<lpuser>  foo_source.changes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: unsure about "+Name=KDE 4 SDK
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> upstream branding no like KDE 4
<Riddell> maybe just KDE SDK
<shadeslayer> hm, I suppose, we could call the KF5 one "KF5 SDK"
<Riddell> "Metapackage for developing KDE and ontop of KDE" -> "Metapackage for developing KDE Software"
<Riddell> shadeslayer: now while you're adding that, would it be a good idea to add a kubuntu-desktop one?
<Riddell> for all those Ubuntu Software Centre using people who want to know how to install kubuntu desktop
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> maybe ;)
<apachelogger> mh
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: upload the source changes file
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: perhaps drop a short mail to kde-promo
<sgclark> Riddell: when you get a moment I have two ready for you :)
<apachelogger> maybe the'd rather like KDE Technology SDK or somesuch rubbish
<shadeslayer> k
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Rejected: Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: right you need to upload the source changes file
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what did you upload?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: $ dput ppa:ovidiub13/ufw-kde ufw-kde_0.5.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.changes
<ovidiu-florin> and it uploaded everything
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: not the amd64.changes
<Riddell> run debuild -S
<Riddell> it'll give you a  sources.changes
<Riddell> then you can dput the sources.changes
<Riddell> after signing it
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~ovidiub13/+archive/ufw-kde
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: awooga :)
<ovidiu-florin> yeee
<ovidiu-florin> my first package and ppa
 * Riddell gives ovidiu-florin his kubuntu ninja yellow belt
<sgclark> nice :)
 * ovidiu-florin accepts
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you think the EC2 is still necessary?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: got mail form launchpad: State: Failed to build
<Riddell> so yes it probably is :)
<Riddell> find the logfile from https://launchpad.net/~ovidiub13/+archive/ufw-kde/+packages
<Riddell> debian/rules:7: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk: No such file or directory
<Riddell> needs pkg-kde-tools as a build-depends
<Riddell> you can use pbuilder if you want to check the build-depends are all good
<shadeslayer> hooray, 12.04 shits itself when using qemu from trusty
<yofel> what the freakin' CSS - bug 1273279
<ubottu> bug 1273279 in Kubuntu Website "elements displaying not the way they should" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273279
<yofel> http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour is fun
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: yofel how about that wordpress migration?
<ovidiu-florin> I've found a few scripts that can migrate the content, from DB to DB
<ovidiu-florin> but it requires some maintenance
<Riddell> sgclark: kcmutils uploaded!
<ovidiu-florin> I'm willing to do that, but only if I know that everybody wants that
<yofel> dunno, do we have a wordpress and server admin?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm willing to maintain it
<Riddell> feature-tour was edited by a google code in student who then ran away :(
<yofel> :/
<ovidiu-florin> WP test: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<yofel> if nobody gets to it I might make an attempt at fixing the page later
 * yofel makes his way home
<Riddell> sgclark: kbookmarks descriptions tidied up a bit and uploaded!
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: how's your package getting on?
<sgclark> thank you!
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I've just re-uploaded the package
<ovidiu-florin> and I'm waiting for the launchpad mail
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: did you bump the version number?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> :(
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you'll need to change ~ppa1 to ~ppa2
<Riddell> or use dch -i to add a new changelog entry
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Fixed launchpad build issues
<ovidiu-florin> is this a good message for changelog ?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no it's not a launchpad issue
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: try "add pkg-kde-tools build-depend"
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: http://i.imgur.com/77xjGgP.png
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's like someone gave kubuntu.org weed
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: I know
<ovidiu-florin> I did not make that theme
<ovidiu-florin> jussi sayd he liked it, so I gave it a try
<ovidiu-florin> IMO it's terrible
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~ovidiub13/+archive/ufw-kde
<jussi> I said nothing... 
<jussi> wait, what? 
<jussi> apachelogger: (and others). I did the upgrade today, went flawlessly also. I had some SW from 3rd party repos, no problems. looking good as we speak
<ovidiu-florin> in Munich, when we talked about the site, we talked about a posibility of migrating the site to wordpress
<ovidiu-florin> and you found this theme, Oxygen theme
<ovidiu-florin> jussi: ^
<jussi> I said I liked wordpress... and that the theme existed.
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> so there are no constraints to use that theme
<jussi> no, I dont give a damn if its used or no
<ovidiu-florin> great
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it compiled!
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: shall I upload to the ubuntu archive?
<ovidiu-florin> yup
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: uploaded!
<Riddell> it'll now go into New queue where hopefully an archive admin will review it for being sanely packaged and having a free licence
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: so now you know how you can spend your life getting to know all about packaging :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ Bugs for new and updated Kubuntu Packages, Archive package buildstatus and upstream watch, Debian Merges   lots to be done in there
<Riddell> not to mention KF5
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I think I'll shut down the EC2 now
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: unless you want it for some more packaging
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: honestly, I like development more
<ovidiu-florin> I'll configure my own machine for packaging if needed
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<BluesKaj> how to enable F keys without needing the Fn to make some of them work like launching yakuake with F12 ?
<BluesKaj> me hides from crosspost monitoring :)
 * genii shakes a finger at BluesKaj and goes "Tisk tisk!"
<BluesKaj> genii, hate to look desperate, but I'm getting close. don't have a setting in the bios afaik
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion homerun 1.2.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1273385
<BluesKaj> ok now I have to startx after login and the desktop effects crashed kwin ...we seem to be going downhill very quickly 
<apachelogger> jussi: yay
<sgclark> Riddell: kio ready for you
<Riddell> ooh that one is a biggie
<Riddell> apachelogger's review ubiquity slideshow content deadline was yesterday, anyone want to take that on?
<Riddell> ahoneybun, valorie?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: suspend no work without pm-utils https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1273413
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1273413 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "no suspend available without pm-utils" [Undecided,New]
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah it is a monster. Note the patches to rename due to conflicts
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you make sure you have com.ubuntu.Upstart on DBus?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1273413] no suspend available without pm-utils @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1273413 (by Jonathan Riddell)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes running qdbus com.ubuntu.Upstart shows lots of dbus output
<shadeslayer> okay so then it's something else
<shadeslayer> will have a poke tomorrow
<shadeslayer> but it shows up just fine here
<shadeslayer> possibly I should reboot after removing pm-utils
<shadeslayer> but anyway, tomorrow
<Riddell> yes I did a reboot
<BluesKaj> gotta startx to get to the desktop, is this a bug that suddenly came down in an upgrade ?
<sgclark> I do not have that issue
<BluesKaj> ok
<soee> BluesKaj: but login works fine for you ?
<soee> *gui
<BluesKaj> soee, yeah , just the login , after that X fails 
<BluesKaj> looking at he logs now, but i don't see anything yet
<BluesKaj> looks like Kwin is the problem 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<Riddell> only briefly
<ovidiu-florin> got a reply from Craig
<Riddell> what's the gossip?
<ovidiu-florin> he can't
<Riddell> he can't?!
<ovidiu-florin> "kcm_ufw_helper.py.cmake contains code taken from the ufw-frontends project, and this is GPLv3. "
<ovidiu-florin> "Hence why the COPYING file is also GPLv3. The source files are v2, as this is what I used when starting. I changed to v3 as I borrowed code from ufw-frontends."
<Riddell> ah fair enough then
<ovidiu-florin> so there goes that.
<ovidiu-florin> the package remains the same, right?
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-28
<jarkko> http://is11.snstatic.fi/img/978/1288646664471.jpg
<jussi> hrm, so just read on planet kde that there will be a ported version of krunner going forward, until the replacement is ready. I dont remember what we decided, but we should stick with that as per upstream IMHO
<jussi> "The future of KRunner, Plasma's mini-commandline was discussed. There is a replacement in the works, though at this early stage is it unclear when it is going to land. In order to allow an alternative to fully mature before it replaces a core component, the team decided to port the current version of KRunner, and adapt it for improvements in the desktop search area."
<jacky> I was hoping for something like this
<jacky> But I'm curious to what they'd replace it to be 
<jacky> and if all of the prior extensions would be compatable.
<jacky> My hopes was mainly for the searching aspect of it to be sent to a daemon of sorts and it having a QML frontend that be used/invoked anywhere
 * jacky goes to the planet
<jacky> gvim
<apachelogger> Riddell: ubiquity review is in feburary
<apachelogger> when a card is overdue it will have a red bell :)
<shadeslayer> morning
<soee> good morning shadeslayer
<valorie> Riddell: I'm unsure what you were asking me?
<apachelogger>  InstallationMedia: Fantasy32 13.10 - Release i386
<apachelogger> we should just close all bugs that were not installed from an official flavor -.-
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, do we have a PPA for qt 4.8.5 yet?
<shadeslayer> uploaded to staging
<apachelogger> ok
<shadeslayer> I haven't followed afterwards
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: going to look at it when I am done with mails
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<apachelogger> :'(
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> everyone is hiding from me :'<
<jussi> apachelogger: awwww
 * apachelogger hugs jussi
<jussi> apachelogger: I began work on the activity thing :)
<apachelogger> weeeh
<jussi> when was the deadline again? 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: opinions on where to put the new qt?
<apachelogger> jussi: feb 20
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: beta backports 
<shadeslayer> once it passes QA we can move to backports 
<jussi> apachelogger: ok, excellent. 
<apachelogger> jussi: well, before feb 20, because we have lots of quality control stuff around feb 20
<jussi> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe even do experimental -> backports
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, I was thinking experimental for preliminary testing and then -> backports
<jussi> apachelogger: if it isnt there already, can you add what I need to submit (which files etc) to the trello card? 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep, either one is fine IMHO
<apachelogger> jussi: a snapshot with possible names of widgets and snippets of text you used 
<apachelogger> jussi: I need to manually write a script that produces such an activity then
<jussi> oh. last time you wanted some config file or something...
<apachelogger> jussi: oh and did you poke upstream about this possibly?
<jussi> apachelogger: I wrote to aaron today about it, yes
<apachelogger> jussi: if he doesn't respond within the week please send one to plasma-devel@kde.org
<apachelogger> broder audience anyway :)
<jussi> ok
<apachelogger> although you may do that anyway, because that's what aaron will tell you
<apachelogger> not quite sure why we concluded that a mail should be sent to him directly, I always get annoyed when people do that to me :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: throwing at experimental
<yofel> apachelogger: pong, kinda, not really though
<apachelogger> yofel: nevermind
<apachelogger> not responding in time = not getting a say :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: also unping :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: mh, or maybe a separate PPA
<apachelogger> ah well, I'll throw it at experimental, if users want a separate one that can still be arranged
<shadeslayer> I don't think it makes much sense for a separate PPA
<shadeslayer> No one should be running experimental long term
<jussi> apachelogger: I was told to "talk to aaron, he is the activities god", therefore I am doing just that :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it required to call reloadCache in the finished function?
<shadeslayer> I mean finished means it finished successfully no?
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<shadeslayer> not really
<apachelogger> jussi: yeah, did we say that in munich? I think we said something like that
<apachelogger> in retrospect it still seems silly tho ^^
<jussi> yep
<jussi> apachelogger: oh well, it is done now. lets see how we go
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not necessarily it's best tho
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> that is to say I like to foward the error signal to the finished slot
<apachelogger> because having 2 signals is shitty API
<apachelogger> should be finished(State), enum State { Finished, Yolo, Error }, ErrorType errorType() const
<apachelogger> so you have one function that always gets called when the backend stops doing stuff and you can call the backend for more information on possibly errors etc.
<shadeslayer> yeah :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pc64cab84
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, this is confusing
<shadeslayer> does finished get called even if the transaction error'd out?
<shadeslayer> if the transaction errors out, then both slots get called and I'm calling reloadCache twice at possibly the same time
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> that's the thing
<shadeslayer> *facepalm*
<apachelogger> you either get an error signal
<apachelogger> or you get a finished signal
<apachelogger> that's why it is shitty API
<shadeslayer> fix it fix it fix it
<apachelogger> filed a bug, can't do anything about that at this point
<apachelogger> would be a rather grave API change
<apachelogger> seeing as every application is forced to pick up both signals (further evidence of the shittyness .... :P)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: note that you can connect to a slot without params
<apachelogger>     connect(d->transaction, SIGNAL(errorOccurred(QApt::ErrorCode)),
<apachelogger>             this, SLOT(transactionError()));
<apachelogger> so since you have the same logic you can just connect the errorOccured signal to SLOT(finished()))
<apachelogger> (because you don't evaluate the ExitStatus you don't need the param really)
<apachelogger> </random ramblings>
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, but I'm adding code that will show the user a error message widget when there's an error with the transaction
<shadeslayer> so I do need two functions now?
<apachelogger> 3
<apachelogger> error, finished, cleanup
<apachelogger> error calls cleanup, finished calls cleanup
<shadeslayer> hmm, could rename restoreUI to cleanu
<shadeslayer> *cleanup
<apachelogger> yeah, that thing would reload the backend then
<apachelogger> general idea: cleanup does everything that needs to be done on transaction end
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> hurrat
<shadeslayer> libqapt doesn't provide error details when you have an auth error
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: might want to look at 1182784
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and does this look right to you https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/repository/revisions/master/entry/utils/qapt-batch/qaptbatch.cpp#L212
<shadeslayer> I mean the string says  "The following packages have not been verified by  their authors. " , and then passes the size
<shadeslayer> and regarding http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Localization/i18n_Semantics#Structure_tags , do you mean ask tsdegos?
<shadeslayer> because it won't work without i18nc as mentioned yesterday
<apachelogger> you may be able to use the structure tags without i18n somehow, I meant that you should ask whether you should use i18n for that string in general (for the sake of localization)
<apachelogger> becasue I am not sure whether that may be necessary
<shadeslayer> I don't see how you can localize something like "Radeon HD XXXX"
<shadeslayer> or "Broadcom wireless FOO"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's why you ask a specialist
<shadeslayer> k gonna ask tsdegos
<shadeslayer> who isn't around at the moment
<shadeslayer> huh, he's here, but not in #kde-devel :)
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: poke poke
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: he's at work work that's why he isn't in kde-devel ;)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p28371404
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: "is hardware vendor", "is hardware model" maybe?
<shadeslayer> k
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: experimental PPA should have pacakges soon
<shadeslayer> time to figure out layouting issues
<yofel> hm
 * yofel realized why he didn't see apachelogger's ping earlier
<yofel> plasma isn't updating o.O
<yofel> it's not 12:08 now...
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> deadlock?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cool
<shadeslayer> some timer probably forgot to fire ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so the driverOptionsVLayout QVBoxLayout is the member causing layouting issues, but I have no clue how to delete the layout so that all the child widgets get deleted
<shadeslayer> atleast not without writing a while loop that iterates over the child widgets and deleting them one by one
<shadeslayer> maybe it would be beneficial to migrate to a model-view system :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: layout must not have a parent
<apachelogger> not a qwidget one anyway
<apachelogger> otherwise what happens is parent.setlayout(this)
<apachelogger> which may be why things fall apart
<shadeslayer> I don't follow
<apachelogger> oh 
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ah, oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you don't delete the layout
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I delete the entire ui
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> QList<QWidget *> m_driverwidgets
<apachelogger> qDeleteAll(m_driverwidgets)
<apachelogger> for example
<shadeslayer> there's no call to find driverwidgets :/
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ things like that are why mode/view would be better
<shadeslayer> I'll have to store them at the time of calling shit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you create those widgets....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I'm thinking of migrating to model/view now :/
<shadeslayer> maybe tomorrow
<apachelogger> well
<shadeslayer> I don't have a clue how to work on that tbh
<apachelogger> you could just do the cheapshot widget solution
<apachelogger> QListWidgetView or what its called
<apachelogger> see usb-creator
<apachelogger> it's the cheap shot solution where you use an existing view without a model
<apachelogger> not sure whether that will be enough for your layout concept though
<apachelogger> though TBH, a less complicated layout working application would be much preferred over a well layed out one
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p8fddf42d works
<apachelogger> that's shit
<shadeslayer> I know
<apachelogger> you do not ever call setupUi 
<shadeslayer> whaaaa
<apachelogger> just create a list of widgets to delete
<apachelogger> and qdeleteall on that
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm going to port this to model/view tomorrow
<shadeslayer> so we don't need such shitty things
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe ask for opinion in the office
<shadeslayer> hopefully tomorrow is the day I can understand model/view
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> perhaps they have an idea for simpler thing than model/view but still better than that ^^
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> enough driver stuff for today
<apachelogger> I mean, at the end of the day that is just a mushed together model/view without neatly encapsulated logic, but I already complained about latter anyway :P
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<Riddell> 1202 e-mails to process, I will get through them today!
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit!
<apachelogger> Riddell: good luck with that :P
 * Peace- got a 8 core phone
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1198806] osgviewerQt crashes on startup @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1198806 (by Thomas Bleher)
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/trusty-alpha-2-available-testing it should say "More information on Kubuntu *Trusty* Alpha 2
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: do you have or want the access details to change it?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I don't have access.
<ovidiu-florin> I'll make the change if you give me access
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: d_ed and vHanda_ say that implementing a MVC with things like radio buttons is a PITA
<shadeslayer> and d_ed says my solution to the problem by deleting the driver layout is fine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, make a list
<apachelogger> you are recreating the entire UI, because you did not put the layout there in the first place
<apachelogger> and recreating the entire UI is just wrong
<shadeslayer> /o\
<shadeslayer> kdepimlibs git needs akonadi git
<apachelogger> I think that's it though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hm, so keep list of radiobuttons, call qdeleteall on the list?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but what you want to do anyway is create a class to contain the visual prototype of an entry in your pseudo list
<apachelogger> so you can do QWidget *ptr = MewoClass(data); m_kittehList.append(ptr); layout->addWidget(ptr);
<apachelogger> and on refresh qDeleteAll(m_kittehList);
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<shadeslayer> tomorrow
<apachelogger> as for the deps... mtime on my clones suggest milou->baloo->kdepimlibs->akonadi
<apachelogger> unless I started on day and finished the other day, then knewstuff would be in the list, although that doesn't make much sense I guess ^^
<apachelogger> s/on/one
<shadeslayer> good to know I don't have to go further than akonadi
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: any clue if these translations http://pastebin.kde.org/pgnw8pcja can be used by plasma-widget-homerun-kicker?
<shadeslayer> or since the file name does not have kicker, it can only be used by homerun
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does homerun say it uses?
<Riddell> should specify a catalog somewhere
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Hi, sorry not ignoring you, just messing round with my machine setups
<Riddell> fullscreen/applet/homerunlauncher.cpp:    KGlobal::locale()->insertCatalog("plasma_applet_org.kde.homerun");
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so yes looks good
<shadeslayer> Riddell: `yeah
<shadeslayer> no catalog for kicker
<Riddell> sgclark: "Multi-Arch: allowed" where did you get that from?
<sgclark> Riddell: Umm, looked up the Arch binary in non arch error
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't remember sorry
<sgclark> Riddell: it fixes the error though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm really tempted to ship homerun kicker as the default kickoff :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ug, why?
<Riddell> it's like going back to windows 95 isn't it?
<shadeslayer> I quite like it :)
<Riddell> sgclark: where did you get the rename patches from? upstream?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: either way, homerun-kicker in binary new soon
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does it need a separate package?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: IMHO yes
<shadeslayer> because they're 2 different plasmoids
<shadeslayer> 2 completely different things
 * Riddell accepts
 * shadeslayer rages at bzr
<sgclark> Riddell: no I made those myself
<Riddell> sgclark: you're good :)
<Riddell> sgclark: have you sent them upstream?
<sgclark> Riddell: no I have not, want me to?
<Riddell> sgclark: let me look closer to check
<sgclark> Riddell: good plan :)
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like kf5rename  kf5renametelnetservice already have equivalents upstream but the .desktop files haven't been renamed for some reason
<Riddell> on they install to /usr/share/applications/kde4/ anyway so not a problem
<Riddell> oh they install to /usr/share/applications/kde4/ anyway so not a problem
<Riddell> for renamedbus I've been keeping the diff simple and not renaming the dbus interface file in the sources but just adding a RENAME kf5_foo.xml in cmakelists
<Riddell> also I've been using an underscore rather than a dash to show it's a namespace not part of the name
<sgclark> Riddell: the desktop files as is would launch the kde4 version, wouldn't they?
<Riddell> hmm, I'm not sure
<Riddell> I assume whoever did the upstream patch thought about it a bit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, sure, if that name is correct 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so I can't build release-upgrader on precise
<shadeslayer> it doesn't have things like ubuntu-drivers common
<shadeslayer> or python3-update-manager
<shadeslayer> apparently first arrives in Quantal
<Riddell> sgclark: kf5 meeting in #kde-devel incase you're interested
<sgclark> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you build it on trusty
<apachelogger> the point of the entire thing is that you download the release upgrader for trusty from trusty and it will work on precise
<apachelogger> i.e. why it actually makes sense that this thing is pyth0rn
<shadeslayer> so it copies libs that it requires ?
<shadeslayer> for eg  python3-update-manager
<apachelogger> I think the requirement is just to not have crappy dependencies
<apachelogger>  4 files changed, 303 insertions(+), 43 deletions(-)
<apachelogger> down from 6k or so \o/
<Riddell> sgclark: kio uploaded!
<Riddell> sgclark: I decided to go with only 1 -dbg package for simplicity
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thanks :)
<Riddell> sgclark: and rename the main package kf5-kio for simplicity
<Riddell> sgclark: also added build-deps on acl and gssapi
<sgclark> Riddell: how did you find that? it passed pbuilder
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't think there's any point in manpages for those binaries, they don't do very much
<Riddell> sgclark: look at the cmake output
<Riddell> sgclark: they are optional
<sgclark> Riddell: ahhh right, good idea. Also agreed on manpages
<Riddell> sgclark: I think the dbus patch is the important one to get upstream but it should be simplified to just edit the cmakelists files, do you want to do it or shall I?
<sgclark> Riddell: go for it :) I have a bunch more to get ready for you, I need kparts up today
<Riddell> oh boy, maybe I won't get through this e-mail backlog after all :)
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> woot I was right
<Riddell> I never doubted you :)
<apachelogger> ohm ohm, kcm now 90% less broken http://paste.ubuntu.com/6832572/ \o/
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> that'll please the corner of belgium which speaks german
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: at what point is it supposed to show the release notes
<shadeslayer> because for some reason, I just directly jump to "Preparing to upgrade"
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> maybe the release notes are displayed by the invocing thing
<shadeslayer> invocing thing?
<apachelogger> update-manager-core or somesuch
<apachelogger> I mean, something needs to download the upgrader tar and start it :P
<apachelogger> that doesn't magically happen :P
<shadeslayer> uhu
<shadeslayer> *uhuh
<shadeslayer> so your instructions are useless ;P
<apachelogger> well I do not know
<apachelogger> investigating stuff usually is a good idea
<apachelogger> oh how I hate nano, I hate it so fing much
<Riddell> better than pico
<apachelogger> Riddell: s/better/bigger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: displaying is done by the fetcher
<apachelogger> or so says grep
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> Riddell: libkubuntu and revised kcm should be good to go into archive this week
<Riddell> aweet
<Riddell> sweet too
<apachelogger> still need to shuffle a whole bunch around to get into a state where the patch can be upstreamed too
<apachelogger> also need to discuss whether we'd want a binary plugin interface for backing or scripts or whatever
<apachelogger> though given the complexity we require it will probably have to be a plugin
<apachelogger> plus that allows building a nicer experience inside the KCM around it anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw one can't just run the fetcher
<shadeslayer> so I think I really need to install 13.10
<apachelogger> you have a precise vm, no?
<apachelogger> either way you don't need to install any specific version
<apachelogger> you can meddle with your os-release/lsb-release file
<apachelogger> or you can change /etc/update-manager/meta-release  to point elsewhere indicating something newer than trusty
<apachelogger> or you can simply hardcode some stuff
<apachelogger> but I reckon you should have a VM :P
<shadeslayer> I have a precise VM
<apachelogger> right then, see LTS testing instruction from deadlines board
<shadeslayer> and what I did was install python3-distupgrade which has the KDE fetcher
<apachelogger> or you could run kubuntu-devel-upgrade or what its called
<shadeslayer> and it installs under the python3 namespace
<shadeslayer> so I symlinked the old fetcher to the new one under the python3 namespace
<shadeslayer> turns out python-kde4 isn't built with python3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does not compute
<apachelogger> precise has its own fetcher
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: this is giving me a headache -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, and I'm trying to make it use my fetcher
<shadeslayer> which is python3
<apachelogger> why?
<shadeslayer> because my fetcher has the relevant code to show the html release ntoes?
<apachelogger> why not copy the code to the old fetcher?
<shadeslayer> then how do I know that it'll work in the new code base :S
<apachelogger> if it works in the old, chances are it will work int he new
<apachelogger> plus to test the new you need a trusty+1 release
<apachelogger> testing the new code on precise gives you absolutely no quality assurance whatsoever
<shadeslayer> not necessarily, I think it will work if I use Saucy
<apachelogger> yeah, that's fooling-yourself-testing
<ovidiu-florin> Calligra is broken on Kubuntu. This works on Debian, but not on Kubuntu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LOHANw_dYc
<shadeslayer> how is the former not fooling-yourself-testing
<apachelogger> because it's testing whether twe can throw that change at precise
<rdieter> Riddell: ping, if you have a moment, saw your opengl comment in #Calligra, and wondered what qt/gl support you use on arm.  do you build qt with -opengl es2  (or other)?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hurray, I can make python3 crash with : http://pastebin.kde.org/pd8eiw1bp on line 24
<shadeslayer> aha nvm
 * shadeslayer ponders about icon for upgrade
<Riddell> rdieter: yeah it's opengles
<rdieter> Riddell: es2 though?  or es1 ?
<Riddell> extra_configure_opts += -arch armv6 -no-neon -opengl es2   and for arm64 -no-javascript-jit
<Riddell> rdieter: ↑
<rdieter> thanks
<sgclark> kio just started building, wow that was a long wait
<Riddell> sgclark: PPAs often take a while alas
<sgclark> hehe np, just want to get kparts done today, quite a few depend on it
<Riddell> sgclark: you can just self compile, you don't need to wait for the PPA to compile for you
<sgclark> Riddell: already did that, just want to run it through pbuilder to be sure it is perfect :)
<sgclark> it depends on kio
<sgclark> Riddell: failed to build symbols error. Can you put your source in my ubuntu one so I can fix?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/DqWyfDP.png
<genii> Sorry to bother, but a user in #k shared a folder from Dolphin and can access it from a Windows machine, etc. But he can't find where that config for that share is being stored. eg: grep share-name  /etc/sama/smb.conf  or  ~/.kde/share/config/dolphinrc  don't show it. Is there an actual place this gets saved or is it all  in RAM ?
<shadeslayer> genii: moment
<Riddell> sgclark: you can get it
<Riddell> from the PPA
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah amd64 built fine, any idea why i386 died?
<Riddell> sgclark: probably different symbols
<Riddell> just needs a symbol update
<Riddell> that happens sometimes
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: I uploaded with the update
<sgclark> ok thank you
<Riddell> but you should be able to install amd64 now
<Riddell> sgclark: are you running i386?
<genii> apachelogger: The user left now and will probably post something to mailing list. If he reappears and you're around in there, the nickname they were under is berndk
<sgclark> yeah :) kparts going through pbuilder, one of the tests takes forever >.<
<sgclark> Riddell: no amd64
<sgclark> Riddell: kparts ready for you
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> exciting :)
<jarkko_> there is some ati xorg package, safe to do reboot without breaking things?
<Riddell> dunno we only do the kde packagse
<sgclark> Riddell: kdeclarative ready for you
 * Riddell pays himself £50 for AWS usage for the last three months
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm your kparts depends on a load of libraries which should be brought in by kf5-kio-dev, I'll fix up kf5-kio-dev now
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah I thought that was odd, thanks
<sgclark> I will fix kdeclarative, not ready yet :)
<Riddell> sgclark: where did you get this description "Framework providing elaborate user-interface components."
<Riddell> I'm not sure it does provide components, rather it allows for other programmes to do so
<sgclark> Generally I search api doc, readmes etc. sometime techbase
<sgclark> exactly where I got that one, I am not sure. 
<Riddell> sgclark: I think best to use  Multi-Arch: same  rather than  Multi-Arch: allowed  seems "same" is definate while "allowed" is some magic detection that I'm a bit skeptical will cause breakage if something in the package changes
<sgclark> Riddell: get reay for the lintian screaming at you then.
<Riddell> I can take on lintian any day :)
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> mv libkf5Parts5.symbols libkf5parts5.symbols   package names have lower case
<Riddell> sgclark: kparts uploaded!
<sgclark> thanks!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you give me the output of : qdbus --system org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanSuspend 
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> no kde 4.12.1 for Saucy yet?
<yofel> oh drat
<yofel> I got not test feedback from anyone and got busy so forgot to publish it
<shadeslayer> so it's still in ninjas?
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> yofel: how about moving to staging atleast
<shadeslayer> so that I can send a email to Kubuntu Devel saying plz test from staging
<apachelogger> genii: /var/lib/samba/usershare IIRC
<apachelogger> genii: fwiw that is capsulated through samba's usershare binary, so it may well be elsewhere, no clue how to query the path
<genii> apachelogger: Yes, he found the information elsewhere and shared it with us in the main channel :)
<apachelogger> okeydokey
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/doctorwho/articles/Peter-Capaldi-Doctor-Who-Costume-Revealed- :O
<yofel> shadeslayer: go ahead
<genii> Strange change to Samba there
<yofel> shadeslayer: works fine for me, but I don't release with only me testing :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah I know, meh, I think they're making a big deal out of it
<apachelogger> genii: config files are hard to get right and from a security POV you don't want to allow every user to meddle with smb.conf, yet allowing users to share their own stuff at their own choosing is something much desired
<apachelogger> so it makes sense
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lolwut, capaldi looks like twice as hot :P
<apachelogger> some costume that is
<genii> apachelogger: I would have thought it might use something like ~/.config/samba/smb.conf
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I still find it hard to not think of the thick of it tho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks a bit weird to me
<shadeslayer> hhaha
<apachelogger> OTOH a raging doctor might be cool
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the weird part being his pose
<apachelogger> it's how the cool kids do it
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> I'm not cool then
<yofel> looks kinda dracula like to me :D
<apachelogger> genii: that's harder to get right as for example ~ can be a subdirectory such as /home/foo/user etc.
<apachelogger> also you can easily break that
<apachelogger> becasue samba ought not be run as root, unless the samba group has read access there the share config will not work
<genii> Hm.
<sgclark> Riddell: that is weird kparts failed on kxmlgui but libkf5xmlgui-dev is in the control file
<shadeslayer> yofel: oh, I thought you had copied the packages :)
<sgclark> Riddell: kf5-kio-dev still is not pulling in the libraries
 * shadeslayer runs kopypackages
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> start new session on KTimeTracker does not work
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's kopying?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kopypackages? a script in Kubutu Dev tools that copies from one ppa/release to second ppa/release
<shadeslayer> I like it because it's more intutive to use than copy-packages
<genii> Heh, KDE and their obsession with starting everything with the letter K. I'm surprised they don't have their own license called Kopyright or so.
<shadeslayer> they do, sort of :)
<shadeslayer> though it's not called kopyright :P
<Riddell> sgclark: version ~ppa3 of kf5-kio-dev does pull in the libraries
<Riddell> shadeslayer: jr@wido:~>/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus --system org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.CanSuspend
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> huh ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and installing pm-utils makes the suspend option appear?
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded kparts with xmlgui in build-deps, not sure what happened there
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, I installed pm-utils and rebooted and it appears
<Riddell> suspend is back in kickoff
 * Riddell suspends
<shadeslayer> how weird
 * yofel still has to find out why the 'Hibernate' button re-appeared in kickoff
<yofel> my system clearly cannot hibernate, but it still shows up
<shadeslayer> :D
<sgclark> Riddell: kdeclarative ready
<ahoneybun> yofel: are you here?
<yofel> yes, but sorry, I won't be able to help you much today. Working on copyright files with a headache from a cold isn't a particulary great idea
<ahoneybun> I think I finished them tbh but I'm sure I can find someone to double check it
<shadeslayer> yofel:  Riddell: fwiw I think we can skip copyright files for the first pass and get packages out 
<shadeslayer> then during the testing phase, finish off copyright files
<yofel> kf5?
<shadeslayer> since the focus should be getting testable packages out the door
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> didn't we want to keep it in the PPA for 14.04?
<shadeslayer> yes, but even then
<yofel> well, fine with me
<shadeslayer> That's just my opinion since KF5 packaging has been going on for sooooooooo long
<sgclark> It has been dependency thing not copyright...
<sgclark> I can only  do so much when dependency not in PPA
<sgclark> anyway... Riddell: something happened between me/you/PPA control files, dependencies are missing, copying my control to my Ubuntu one folder
<sgclark> For instance I have 4 ready now for pbuilder but they depend on kparts which is currently broken in PPA
<sgclark> I am trying my best
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<Riddell> no sorry
<Riddell> head all wonky tonight
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-29
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> nice ubuntu user day
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> it was fun
<valorie> I should blog about it tonight
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> I was wondering before what will we do with the docs website?
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean?
<valorie> IMO now that we have a working system, we should document it
<valorie> esp. as we work out the last kinks
<ahoneybun> well how are we going to move the current docs on userbase over to the site once translations are good
<ahoneybun> I know we can make docbook I believe
<valorie> yes
<valorie> afaik we're not quite done -- are the current trusty images/slides etc. there?
<ahoneybun> no I mean once we have everything set up
<valorie> right, at that point we ask the www people to convert it to docbook
<valorie> docbook is the package for the ISO
<valorie> and then we export to HTML for the website
<valorie> right?
<ahoneybun> if we can do thast
<ahoneybun> *that
<valorie> if we can do what?
<ahoneybun> if it was possible
<valorie> which part are you unsure about?
<ahoneybun> docbook -> HTML
<valorie> why would we do docbook to html?
<ahoneybun> I didn't know we could
<valorie> we can just generate it right from the wiki I believe
<ahoneybun> oh even better
<valorie> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Publishing_from_MediaWiki
<valorie> actually there are loads of ways to do this
<valorie> and I'll bet the www people know best what works
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> I just didn't know that
<ahoneybun> anyway g2g sleep
<valorie> it can be exported as pdf, as ebooks, etc.
<valorie> niters
<ahoneybun> thanks
<valorie> what I'm saying is once we do this successfully, write it up
<valorie> so if one of us is hit by a bus, someone else can carry one
<valorie> on
<valorie> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9343931/convert-mediawiki-wikitext-format-to-html-using-command-line
<valorie> I googled on mediawiki to html
<lordievader> Good morning.
<shadeslayer> morning
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> If I may, Kmail users, please vote if you agree: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330533
<ubottu> KDE bug 330533 in folders "There should be a global setting for Keep replies in the folder of the message being replied to" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
 * yofel believes that this isn't really needed, if kmail could connect mails from different folder as long as they belong to the right thread
<yofel> like gmail does it
<yofel> *folders
<soee> good morning
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I think this is what currently hapens
<ovidiu-florin> only that it is individually set for each folder
<yofel> oh really? If yes then it was just buggy the last time I tried it
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: I can see the same sent message in the sent folder and in the replied to folder
<Riddell> ook
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<Riddell> all your packages uploaded
<Riddell> you keep insisting on using capital letters on .symbols file names which isn't right, it must match the package name
<Riddell> I'm also still not convinced by multi-arch: allowed, what's the lintian error you get when using same?  (I don't get one)
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry possibly left over from copying a debian over
<Riddell> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2014-January/028215.html  "Release schedule for Plasma Next" "Tue 17th June Plasma 2014.6 Final
<Riddell> seems to fit quite nice with us
<sgclark> Riddell: kinit appears to be beyond my capabilities, if you find free time I can give you what I have
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah looking at it now
<sgclark> thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: put my debian in my ubuntu one if you want to borrow files like copyright etc
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> amazing how much of kf5 is GPL2 only, shows I was right to make a policy of GPL2+ for KDE and avoid GPL 3, it wouldn't be practical
<Riddell> shadeslayer: to answer your question of yesterday my aim with packaging KF5 is to make decent packages we and debian can use for years to come
<Riddell> if someone wants to use kf5 packages today we have neon
<Riddell> so not the place to cut corners :)
<sgclark> it probably does not help I am in the wrong timezone, I can try to adjust if it is to much an issue
<sgclark> I can tell you I love packaging :)
<Riddell> awooga, just the sort of person we like
<Riddell> you seem to work in pretty much a european timezone anyway
<sgclark> Riddell: kdewebkit ready for you
<Riddell> super
<sgclark> Riddell: kmediaplayer ready
<Riddell> too fast too fast!
<Riddell> sgclark: kdewebkit uploaded!
<shadeslayer> yofel: so KDE SC 4.12.1 seems to install file
<shadeslayer> *fine
<shadeslayer> runs fine too from what I can tell
<Riddell> ... maybe it is fine :)
<shadeslayer> just need to check if kde-full is installable
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well, IMO it's better to have packages out and iterate on those rather than try and figure out each and every small detail that is blocking on QA
<Riddell> got to be done sometime, may as well do it now
<Riddell> plus sgclark is doing a marvellous job
<Riddell> sgclark: usr/share/dbus-1/ files go in -dev packages only needed at build time.  they also often need renamed
<sgclark> Riddell: which package?
<Riddell> sgclark: kmediaplayer (which I just uploaded!)
<Riddell> and filed this for https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/115381/
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> phew all this pbuilder lark takes a long time
<genii> Is there some package altered recently which lead to a "Guest" account being created? I didn't have this user yesterday.
<Riddell> I'd have been faster making a chroot myself
<Riddell> genii: lightdm has always offered a guest account
<genii> Riddell: Odd, I never had it listed on the greeter before, until today.
<Riddell> it does need something installed, forget what
<Riddell> but it's on the default install
<genii> OK. So probably some lightdm update overwrote the conf file to defaults or something.
 * genii investigates
<genii> Weird. lightdm-kde-greeter.conf last touch time was Dec 20, so that can't be it.
<sgclark> Riddell: kprintutils ready
<sgclark>  Riddell: this is the lintain error arch-dependent-file-not-in-arch-specific-directory usr/bin/kf5kross 
<Riddell> sgclark: packaging kross?
<Riddell> sgclark: make a package called  kross  for it
<sgclark> ok thank you
<Riddell> sgclark: kprintutils uploaded!  (after a quick relicencing)
<Riddell> kdewebkit reuploaded with i386 symbols!
<sgclark> Riddell: I am still getting error, will leave as is to see if you get it.
<Riddell> sgclark: on which?
<sgclark> kross
<Riddell> what's the multi-arch value set at?  if it has binaries it can't be multi-arch
<Riddell> that's only for stuff in /usr/lib/x86 etc
<sgclark> same
<Riddell> yeah, remove that
<sgclark> Riddell: that fixed it thanks :)
<Riddell> solid patch committed!
<Riddell> does it get annoying I use exclamation marks so much with kf5? I just get so exited!
<sgclark> not at all it is exciting stuff :)
<shadeslayer> okay so I've just pushed logic for figuring out which driver is installed
<shadeslayer> and active
<shadeslayer> can someone please check?
<shadeslayer> If it detects the right active driver for them
<Riddell> sgclark: kinit uploaded to ppa, would be good if you could review it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in PPA or bzr?
<sgclark> Riddell: will do
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I've asked the mighty launchpad to do a build
<shadeslayer> though might be faster to just bzr dailydeb it yourself
<Riddell> shadeslayer: into experimental?
<shadeslayer> yes
<sgclark> Riddell: kross ready
 * Riddell reviews
<sgclark> Riddell: there are notifyconfig folders in kinit source
<shadeslayer> agateau: ping
<Riddell> sgclark: some references I failed to change in debian/control, anything else?
<sgclark> control had a few knotifyconfig and here is what I get for lintain http://paste.ubuntu.com/6838846/
<Riddell> I think we can live with those lintian issues, I think they're caused by kdeinit being a generally weird library
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<sgclark> ok :)
<Riddell> but I left the errors without an override in the hope that debian or someone else will confirm
<sgclark> all good then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you know how to make KMessageWidget the circle progress thing 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: as a feedback to let the user know that information about his system is being generated
<shadeslayer> *make KMessageWidget do the
<Riddell> sgclark: kross uploaded!
<Riddell> sgclark: I renamed the packages kf5-kross -> kross as I don't think there's a need for a namespace
<Riddell> and put the plugins into kross package for simplicity
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> so just kunitconversion, kdesignerplugin and kded to go?
<Riddell> in tier 3
<Riddell> alpha is due this weekend, I'm out at fosdem until monday though
<Riddell> once it's all done we should put the packaging into bzr then work out how to script any future updates so it's just a case of running the script
<Riddell> like we do with KDE SC
<sgclark> kdesignerplugin almost done
<Riddell> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: hmm, why would pbuilder libkf5designerplugin5 missing files (usr/lib/*/qt5), aborting, these files exist and debuild runs fine
<sgclark> nevermind I think I know
<sgclark> Riddell: seems I don't know ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not sure kmessagewidget can be used for that
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: agateau would know though, since it's his baby
<apachelogger> generally though kbusywidget is used (I think that is its name)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm sure I've seen it being done somewhere
<apachelogger> or you could look at the busyoverlay in libkubuntu
<shadeslayer> no kbusywidget 
<Riddell> sgclark: I would guess there's a missing build-dep that means those plugins don't get built in pbuilder
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz review my upgrader changes
<apachelogger> about to head out I am 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thoughts on moving KDE SC 4.12.1 to backports
<Riddell> sgclark: do you have log output from pbuilder?  (for some reason you have to specify it manually)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :S
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
 * shadeslayer is way way way behind his workload for today
<Riddell> shadeslayer: don't worry, another 6 hours in the day to go :)
<sgclark> Riddell: will look thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh
<shadeslayer> my ktimetracker is gone /o\
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://lxr.kde.org/ident?i=KPixmapSequenceOverlayPainter+
<apachelogger> there's also a plasma::busywidget which may or may not be usable
 * apachelogger away
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mhmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you paste the output of qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanSuspend 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: as well as qdbus org.freedesktop.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanSuspend
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, pm-utils must not be installed :)
<yofel> on that topic, let me remove pm-utils
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw we still need to keep pm-utils for other reasons -.-
<yofel> which are?
<shadeslayer> things like /usr/lib/pm-utils/video-quirks and /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/pib7gulfs
<yofel> are those actually used by logind?
<shadeslayer> I don't have a clue what is and what is not used by the ubuntu logind >.>
<yofel> heh
<yofel> ok, at least my hibernate button is gone \o/
<shadeslayer> o_o
<shadeslayer> yofel: see above, plz replace Suspend with Hibernate
<shadeslayer> interesting : qdbus org.freedesktop.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanHibernate                                          shadeslayer@solembum
<shadeslayer> false
<yofel> ok, suspend workd
<sgclark> Riddell: kdesignerplugin ready, couldn't find anything to create symbols with
<shadeslayer> yofel: but do you have a button to suspend?
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> those button essentially depend on the dbus responses anyway
<yofel> *buttons
<shadeslayer> yep
 * shadeslayer is staring at the code
<shadeslayer> and it's all synchronous and blocking \o/
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/p886e28a2
<yofel> did we find a way to ensuring that qdbus is always working yet?
<shadeslayer> yofel: is there a way to get debchange to only edit the latest entry
<shadeslayer> so that I can run : dch --edit -l ppa ""
<yofel> it does that by default for UNRELEASED changelogs, not sure how to do it for others
<shadeslayer> really?
<shadeslayer> so I'm updating ktp, and it builds 0.7.1-0ubuntu1
<yofel> it always edits an UNRELEASED entry
<shadeslayer> when used with uupdate
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer, back now for 30 mins
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> >/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanSuspend
<Riddell> true
<Riddell> >/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus org.freedesktop.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanSuspend
<Riddell> true
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> that is what is used to populate the kickoff
<sgclark> Riddell: kunitconversion ready
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and you don't have pm-utils installed and have restarted ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh well I have pm-utils installed now, will that affect those dbus outputs?
<shadeslayer> I think so
 * Riddell removes
<Riddell> >/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus org.kde.Solid.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanSuspend
<Riddell> false
<Riddell> >/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qdbus org.freedesktop.PowerManagement /org/freedesktop/PowerManagement org.freedesktop.PowerManagement.CanSuspend
<Riddell> false
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so that explains kickoff
<Riddell> anyone able to confirm bug 1274219 ? can't resize from window borders
<ubottu> bug 1274219 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "can't resize maximised windows / kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274219
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/trusty/upower/trusty/view/head:/debian/patches/always_use_pm-utils_backend.patch
<genii> Riddell: Yup, same thing here. 
<shadeslayer> so we *need* pm-utils
<soee> resize when maximised ?
<soee> never seen/use that oO
<shadeslayer> just that it goes via logind -> upower -> pm-utils
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hah
<genii> Although usually when you maximize a window, you *want* it to be using the entire screeen....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so why can I remove pm-utils? missing depends there no?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you can't , but about 5-6 months ago there was no pm-utils on the ubuntu CD
<Riddell> genii: oh it's only on maximised windows
<lordievader> Riddell: Doesn't bother me on Trusty, I can resize a Dolphin window on all 4 corners.
<Riddell> genii: why would you want to resize a maximised window? that's nuts
<lordievader> Oh wait it wasn't maximized, hold on...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think this is the only supported mechanism to suspend and hibernate, logind -> upower -> pm-utils
<lordievader> Err no, on one corner it automatically unmaximizes so that the window can move.
<genii> Riddell: I guess so you could do something like have a strip down the side or such of something different and just hit maximize then move one side of the window over
<Riddell> shadeslayer: right, so upower should depend on pm-utils but it depends on pm-utils | systemd-services
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> apparently so
<shadeslayer> seems like a bug in upower packaging then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems to come from debian
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think the idea was, kubuntu-desktop should directly depend on pm-utils
<Riddell> shadeslayer: but why not upower?
<shadeslayer> I don't follow
<Riddell> kubuntu-desktop does directly depend on pm-utils but if upower needs to use pm-utils why does upower not depend on pm-utils
<Riddell> currently upower depends on pm-utils | systemd-services
<Riddell> which seems incorrect if it uses pm-utils even when systemd-services is installed
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> s/should/shouldn't/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1274219] can't resize maximised windows / kubuntu @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1274219 (by SA)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could you reply to your testing request on kubuntu-devel so we don't forget this?
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ack
 * Riddell installs pm-utils again so he can suspend before going out
<yofel> leave the question why the hell I can suspend fine without pm-utils
<yofel> and as far as I know logind doesn't need upower at all
<yofel> so it's logind | upower -> pm-utils
<Quintasan> do we have anyone working on new homerun?
<Quintasan> if not I will do it once I get back home and fix kdeconnect overwrite since I must have missed it
<soee> Quintasan: any chance to fix this problem iwth kdeconnect? https://plus.google.com/116832083515190735580/posts/M1DEH4XAbnF
<soee> ah you posted id just before me :)
<soee> ah hes gone :D
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1241870] kde shutdown script is not executed @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1241870 (by Soos Gergely)
 * yofel hits quasselcore with a big hammer
<yofel> hopefully that'll help
<yofel> anyone else having issues with virtuoso? http://paste.kde.org/p92fe1ca5
<Riddell> sgclark: kdesignerplugin uploaded!
<Riddell> I renamed the packages kgendesignerplugin and libkf5designerplugin5 and put the binary in kgendesignerplugin
<Riddell> I think that's better than pretending it's a library
<Riddell> sgclark: kunitconversion uploaded!
<Riddell> a work of perfection that one
<Riddell> sgclark: on kded the kdeinit files aren't -dev files, they belong with the kded binary
<Riddell> except in kdelibs 4 land we did something to get rid of the kdeinit files which I don't remember just now
<Riddell> but just package them with the kded binary for now
<Riddell> needs dh_movelibkdeinit adapted
<Riddell> and presumably kinit told about that runpath
<Riddell> mm needs make_libkdeinit4_private.diff adapted from kde4libs
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry was away
<sgclark> Riddell: lost me at dh_movelibkdeinit
<sgclark> nevermind got it from kde4lib source
<Riddell> right, needs some programming foo, that patch in kde4libs needs adapted to kinit and them the dh_movelibkdeinit script from pkg-kde-tools package needs changed for kdeinit5
<Riddell> but for now just package the kdeinit files along with the /usr/bin/ file the relate to
<Riddell> it's a way of loading /usr/bin binaries quicker
<sgclark> yeah I fixed that, my eyes are glazing over a bit looking at this patch lol
<sgclark> I will package as is for now :)
<sgclark> Riddell: is ktexteditor intentionally left off our t3 list?
<Riddell> sgclark: nope
<Riddell> sgclark: but there's no tar for it
<sgclark> ahhh seems you are correct, nor plasma-framework
<sgclark> hopefully t4 does not depend on those
<sgclark> Riddell: kded ready without patch, I think that is beyond my current capabilities
<Riddell> "Extensible daemon for providing system level services"  is it system?
<Riddell> surely kded manages sesssion services
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-30
<sgclark> Riddell: got that from http://community.kde.org/Frameworks/List sorry if wrong
<Riddell> sgclark: dunno, I queried afiestas
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> hmm, where has kdontchangethehostname gone?
<Riddell> oh it's in kde-runtime
<Riddell> always loved that binary name
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> kded last of t3, want me to start t4?
<Riddell> sgclark: kded uploaded!
<Riddell> go for it!
<sgclark> ok :)
<Riddell> I changed kf5-kded to kded, I don't think there's a name for a namespace
<Riddell> of course all my decisions are arbitrary and someone else might disagree when they look at it, I expect debian will have lots of opinions, they usually do
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> yay, down to 17 unprocessed e-mails, go me
<sgclark> hehe I need to go through mine sometime soon
 * Riddell snoozes
<ahoneybun> how are you feeling today yofel?
<ahoneybun> has anyone built homerun 1.2 for saucy?
<ahoneybun> hey mhall119
<mhall119> hey ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> what day is the meeting for fl loco?
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/719/detail/
<mhall119> this Monday
<ahoneybun> thansk
<ahoneybun> I'm stuck at this message http://pastie.org/8680765
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I'm guessing that last one wasn't for me :)
<ahoneybun> yea ;)
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/bgguWHK.png is that normal with the oxygen font?
<valorie> ewwww
<apachelogger> or maybe I somehow broke font rendering
<apachelogger> now I can't get any decent font going anymore
 * apachelogger sighs
<yofel> looks like disabled antialiasing?  ^^
<ovidiu-florin> any chance on getting Homerun 1.2.0 on Saucy?
<soee> avi through ppa https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/homerun?field.series_filter=saucy
<agateau> shadeslayer: in case it's not too late, the "circle progress thing" can be done with a KPixmapSequenceWidget http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKPixmapSequenceWidget.html
<ovidiu-florin> soee: thank you
<shadeslayer> agateau: nope not too late
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: already uploaded
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, well, the settings disagreed -.-
<apachelogger> so much madness
<jackyalcine> does apport and drkonqi work together on KDE?
<jackyalcine> I'm curious only because I'm playing with Unity (for the hell of it) and it's like automatically reporting all of the bugs I had backed up on apport
<jackyalcine> Well, it wouldn't make sense for drkonqi to do so, since it's KDE-specific
 * jackyalcine excuses himself
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> jackyalcine: it does in 14.04
<apachelogger> in addition to being able to file a manual bug with KDE directly drkonqi can send automatic crash data to us
<jackyalcine> no point/chance of that hitting backports?
<apachelogger> nope
<jackyalcine> Guessing it's one of those KF5 changes?
 * jackyalcine is curious
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/6XcuijNW
 * jackyalcine clicks curiously
 * jackyalcine is enlightened
<jackyalcine> thanks apachelogger 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I totally do not understand your comment to bug 1273413
<ubottu> bug 1273413 in upower (Ubuntu) "no suspend available without pm-utils" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273413
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubuntu-desktop depends on pm-utils
<shadeslayer> however, upower does not ... sort of
<shadeslayer> it depends on pm-utils | systemd-services
<shadeslayer> according to Riddell
<Riddell> and apt :)
<shadeslayer> upower has been patched so that it only uses pm-utils
<shadeslayer> hence, upower should depend on pm-utils, systemd-services
<apachelogger> peculiar
<apachelogger> that systemd patchery sure sounds exciting -.-
<jackyalcine> I know this might be higher up the food chain, but shouldn't something like 'accountsservice' *not* require/suggest gnome-control-center?
<Riddell> yes
<jackyalcine> I'm asking because I'm removing more GNOME apps and I almost broke my system because this linked to a GNOME app
<Riddell> but suggests are pretty harmless
<jackyalcine> alrighty
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<apachelogger> jackyalcine: suggests are not installed by default
<sgclark> Riddell: kde4support ready
<Riddell> ooh another biggie?
<Riddell> sgclark: khtml in PPA if you want to review it
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> yeah pretty big, lots of deps
<Riddell> sgclark: that is a muckle copyright file :)
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah that is what took the longest hehe
<Riddell> oh I forgot the symbols file in khtml
<sgclark> Riddell: Homepage: in control needs to be changed to khtml
<sgclark> Riddell: debian in copyright needs to be you :)
<ghostcube> haha something to laugh about... petition de depart justin bieber :D loool
<ghostcube> *to
<BluesKaj> he's already back in Canada, facing more charges./...think he's looking for badboy street creds 
<ghostcube> lol
<BluesKaj> wimpy gonna be a rapper :)
<ghostcube> oha... nah not almost clode enough 
<ghostcube> no style no flow
<BluesKaj> dunno, don't listen tio that stuff , it's just chanting with a beat, to my ears
<ghostcube> in case you listen to justin bieber i would tell you to contact a couch doctor
<ghostcube> :D
<BluesKaj> uhm, never listened to bubblegum music, even as a kid ...it's for girls and girlies  
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Riddell> BluesKaj, ghostcube: please remain on topic and non-sexist
<ghostcube> Riddell: ok sorry 
<Riddell> hmm, how do make this co-installable? /usr/share/locale/en_US/entry.desktop
<soee> wow looks like nvidia-prime is fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-331/+bug/1268771 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268771 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-331-updates (Ubuntu) "NVIDIA Prime fails with Linux 3.13" [High,Fix released]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: entry_kf5.desktop?
<Riddell> hmm, would need klocale_kde.cpp patched
 * Riddell puts that down to be a job for later
<Riddell> I suppose all the langpacks will have the same issue
<markit> hi I deploy LTSP (thin and fat clients as well) in schols, using kde as de, and I have a lot of I/O if compared with xfce or gnome-fallback that are usually used. Would love to have next kde version work well
<markit> anyone here that can help me help you to  have kde work fine? :)
<markit> having a kde dev willing to deploy a test ltsp installation (I can help about it) and verify some issues would be great
<BluesKaj> markit, perhaps #kde might be more appropriate for your query.
<BluesKaj> or #kde-devel
<BluesKaj> even
<Riddell> markit: hmm, that's very good to hear you're using it, I'm afraid I have zero experience with ltsp so I wouldn't know where to start
<Riddell> markit: it's disk i/o you're seeing?
<markit> Riddell: I measure with iftop, and I see 400MB of transfer, while gnomefallback has much less (2x less)
<markit> if you multiply for 20 students and a 2x1gbi nic, you see that is a real bottleneck
<Riddell> hmm, network i/o ?
<Riddell> oh but presumably most of that is the ltsp stuff to show what's on screen
<markit> is disk i/o as well, but don't know how to measure it
<markit> Riddell: ah, no that is FAT client solution
<markit> it uses a read only image and the home to write
<markit> so I see 400MB of writes
<markit> I had to move /var/tmp/kdecache to ~/.cache otherwise it does not work
<Riddell> ah, lots of cacheing
<markit> and set nfs (home is mounted with nfs) to async (that is risky) because with sync it hangs
<markit> Riddell: even in a single desktop like my laptop that has a slow hd, you see that after login it tales a LOT of time and hd is green still until K menu is responsive
<markit> just with ltsp the I/O optimization is fundamental
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know about plasma caching? could that be the issue?
<Riddell> markit: don't you have a local /var ?
<markit> Riddell: do you mind we exchange email address and be in touch later, where I'm at home and I've my "ltsp test lab"?
<markit> Riddell: fat client are DISKLESS
<Riddell> markit: can do, I'm jriddell@ubuntu .com
<markit> in any case you have to compare with lxde or xfce or gnomefallback performances, that are far better
<apachelogger> you really should take this to some kde thing
<apachelogger> but yeah, the disk IO would be from cache data
<apachelogger> which is why you'd want a local /var
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/1112734
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 1112734 not found
<apachelogger> otherwise it's going to load the entire cache at least once
<apachelogger> and only the plasma theme cache is like 100mib
<markit> here some numbers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I invited markit here, I thought someone might know how to do deploy KDE with LTSP here
<apachelogger> KDE might know how to deploy a plasma workspace with KDE
<markit> from boot to ldm login (ltsp login) 66MB
<apachelogger> kinda implied by the name ;)
<markit> kde login with nfs async, firsrt login 600MB
<markit> sorry kde login with nfs sync, firsrt login 600MB
<markit> kde login with nfs Async, firsrt login 140MB instead, but async is less secure
<markit> next logins, async, 100MB
<markit> in comparison
<markit> gnome I° login (fallback)	42MB
<markit> gnome next login (fallback)	35MB
<markit> Unity I° login	45MB
<markit> both with async or sync, is the same for them
<markit> so if you have 20 clients booting, you have 140MB vs 42, is a 3x
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/553499 < what's up with that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553499 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "date and time kcm offers autosync of time?" [Low,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you reviewed my MR's yet
<apachelogger> MR of?
<shadeslayer> upgrade manager
<apachelogger> I doubt that stuff ends up in my inbox
<apachelogger> as for the bug... that is somewhat improved
<apachelogger> it's still insanity to offer the option tho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: might be worth it to update bug report it and add it to trello if required for 14.04
<apachelogger> not requird
<apachelogger> not even very important
<apachelogger> just there so that everyone has something to look at and doesn't file 30000 bug reports for the same non-issue
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so am I getting MR urls or do I have to search for them?
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubuntu-release-upgrader/kubuntu/+merge/203595]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/820491released yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 820491 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "KMail missing from search and launch" [Low,Fix committed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's the diff at line 8?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bah, != vs not None
<apachelogger> revert requested
<apachelogger> keep clutter out of the reviews plz
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whats with the error handling that was removed?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: error handling is present
<shadeslayer> just moved to releaseNotesLoaded
<apachelogger> 19	+ self.dialogue.releaseNotesBrowser.setUrl(QUrl(uri))
<apachelogger> 20	+ self.dialogue.releaseNotesBrowser.loadFinished.connect(self.releaseNotesLoaded)
<apachelogger> you want to connect first
<shadeslayer> mm right ofcourse
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: comment on MR, I'll fix on Monday
<apachelogger>             if(!res)
<apachelogger>                 qWarning() << "Couldn't find the package:" << it->name();
<apachelogger>             Q_ASSERT(res);
<apachelogger>             m_toUpdate += res;
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> wait what
<apachelogger> someone was drunk and wrote silly code
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1267977] Extreme jerkiness with kwin compositing on Nvidia binary driver after upgrading to 4.11.5. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1267977 (by Michael Marley)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1272438] kwin 100% of cpu, second session @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1272438 (by DimanNe)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: still waiting for a response on 820491
<apachelogger> it says fix commited?
<shadeslayer> yes, so was it released?
<apachelogger> it would say fix released then? :P
<apachelogger> images still oversized
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to give kpat the boot
<Riddell> shadeslayer: new neon5 image seems to work although it doesn't seem to have konsole on it which is a shame
<Riddell> thank goodness for that autumn wallpaper plugin, main thing to demo :)
<apachelogger> it's wobblywindows advertisment all over again
<apachelogger> :S
<Riddell> wibbly wobbly timey wimey leafy
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: as in homerun?
<Quintasan> geh
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1249557] kwin crashes on login @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1249557 (by Scott Moore)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> why do we have both kdeconnect and kdeconnect-kde packages
<Riddell> and which do I want?
<Riddell> Quintasan, shadeslayer: are you guys doing the same thing?
<Riddell> oh, one comes from debian
<Quintasan> Riddell: Geh
<Quintasan> so
<Quintasan> kdeconnect comes from debian?
<Riddell> seems so
<Riddell> that should just get a transitional package then
<Riddell> and kdeconnect-kde source can go
<Quintasan> Seems like a good idea
<Riddell> Quintasan: able to do that?
<Quintasan> Should be able to really soon
<Riddell> now what can I do with this kdeconnect thing? I was good stuff to demo at fosdem
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why do we need to get rid of ubufox?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pulls in aptdaemon
<apachelogger> for example
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, it's useful for restart notifications
<apachelogger> restart for what when where?
<shadeslayer> when firefox is updated
<apachelogger> we have kubuntu-notification-helper for that
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6844570/ these test pass local but fail in pbuilder, have tried several things without success
<shadeslayer> does that work with firefox?
<Riddell> "Compared values are not the same"  sounds like something fundmental sgclark 
<Riddell> sgclark: give me what you've got and I'll take a look
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<ghostcube> shadeslayer: i get a notice if firefox is updated to restart it
<ghostcube> so i think this is working
<ghostcube> i think i havent got ubufox installed would have to check
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if not that'd be a bug ;)
<shadeslayer> heh
<ghostcube> Riddell: hmm you can pair youre android with connect and see notifications by adding the kdeconnect widget 
<ghostcube> you can remote control dragon player
<sgclark> Riddell: frameworkintegration ready
<ghostcube> but you cant see the battery state so far, perhaps you can but not in my 4.3 android s3
<Quintasan> ghostcube: Monitoring battery needs a patch in solid
<ghostcube> ahh ok 
<Quintasan> Riddell: if play something (movie or music) and ask someone to call you, it's going to stop the playback
<Quintasan> you can share clipboard contents with your device
<Quintasan> also you can transfer files using that
<ghostcube> yep, that works nice :)
<ghostcube> a vlc remote fundtion would be cool :D but its limited to dragonplayer so far
<Quintasan> Nope
<Quintasan> It's limited to anything that supports MPRIS or sth like that
<ghostcube> ah ok.. 
<Quintasan> It stops SMPlayer iirc if you get a call
<shadeslayer> it pauses a movie if you get a call though
<shadeslayer> which is neat
<shadeslayer> I accidentally restarted the movie after picking up the call xSD
<shadeslayer> xD
<ghostcube> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/DxtwS4c.png
<shadeslayer> good enough?
<ghostcube> uhhhh i have to change my comment
<ghostcube> vlc works in 0.4.2
<ghostcube> :o
<ghostcube> yep works fine... holds the film and then after call starts it again
<ghostcube> oh Quintasan it shows the battery state in 0.4.2 here now after reboot. in the task bar app
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> maybe there is no need for solid then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you might want to do the SRU
<ghostcube> Quintasan: http://picpaste.de/pics/Kubuntu-140nmNKx.1391100861.png
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: what sru?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kdeconnect
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: are you going to do transitional package in trusty then?
<shadeslayer> on Monday
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: technically it isn't google's chromium I think
<apachelogger> it is however Mozilla Firefox
<apachelogger> they was very explicit about us calling it properly in order for us to use the official logo
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> "Kubuntu includes Mozilla's Firefox" ?
<Quintasan> I'd make it
<Quintasan> Mozilla Foundation's web browser - Firefox
<Quintasan> just to annoy them
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> :)
<Quintasan> ehh how do we SRU this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'd just update the kdeconnect-kde package
<Quintasan> Yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/+merge/204045
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> do we have to SRU that?
<Quintasan> saucy has 0.4.1, does the new version break it?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: no no, just update kdeconnect-kde with 0.4.2
<shadeslayer> should work without any packaging changes
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: The question is
<Quintasan> do we HAVE to do this
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'd say yes, users get a annoying "Outdated version" message on their devices
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not Mozilla's Firefox  but Mozilla Firefox
<apachelogger> that's a brand
<shadeslayer> if they have 0.4.1 on the desktop and 0.4.2 on their phone
<apachelogger> like Microsoft Internet Explorer
<apachelogger> because Internet Explorer is too generic a term
<shadeslayer> done
<Quintasan> hmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "* Enable searching for missing plugins from Ubuntu software catalog"
<shadeslayer> any ideas what that is?
<Quintasan> do I target saucy-proposed in changelog first?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yep
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> doesn't matter
<shadeslayer> it'll land in proposed first anyway
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you go to prn.com which wants flash, you have no flash, firefox asks for flash, ubufox uses aptdaemon to use and install the flashes
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<apachelogger> ^ in practise for some reason that doesn't even work on kubuntu, like disregarding the qaptworker/aptdaemon conflict it simply did not do anything
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1274605
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1274605 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Please demote xul-ext-ubufox from Firefox Recommends to Suggests" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> not sure who to poke now
<apachelogger> ha! vueling wants me to fly to BNC
<shadeslayer> BNC?
<apachelogger> only 50 euroses in feburary
<apachelogger> only 40 eurores in march
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<apachelogger> flying from vienna to barcelona apparenlty is cheaper than hopping on a train from my place to vienna
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:  ah yes, typo
<shadeslayer> trains to/from Barcelona are crazy expensive
<shadeslayer> ah, you're coming to BCN?
<apachelogger> trains.
<shadeslayer> I'll ask the weed shop next to the office to stack up
<apachelogger> gross
<apachelogger> weed is gross.
<apachelogger> real men take proper medication
<Quintasan> >medication
<Quintasan> Which part of that is medication?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: all parts of mediciation are medication, except for the parts that are poison, then again the line there is blurry, let's just call all poison also medication
<apachelogger> such philosophical
 * Quintasan shakes his head
<apachelogger> poison, the medication for life</depressive>
<apachelogger> how did we get to this topic anyway
<apachelogger> ah yes, BCN
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: possibly I may visit the office at some point to tell everyone just howwwwwww gross beards are
<apachelogger> spoilers: it's a lot :O
<sgclark> Riddell: kapidox ready. extra-license lintian but I think they are part of package 
<shadeslayer> d_ed: ^^
<shadeslayer> d_ed: since you started the beard trend
<d_ed> I did no such thing!
<d_ed> I just won.
<shadeslayer> well your beard won
<Quintasan> d_ed: Was the thing you won a bet?
<d_ed> pride.
<d_ed> and itchiness.
<d_ed> mostly itchiness.
<blizzz> updated kde, suspended laptop,  now the screenlock does not show the password field. can i disable the screenlock via cli? tried to kill the kscreenlock_greeter, but with no effect
<Quintasan> I might have phrased my question wrongly
<Quintasan> d_ed: What did you win as in was that a bet or competition or what? :P
<apachelogger> d_ed: itchiness, oh god
<apachelogger> itchy beard syndrom(tm)
<apachelogger> blizzz: you cannot
<apachelogger> blizzz: you may want to report a mean bug report about it
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> you can
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> use qdbus to kill it
<apachelogger> perhaps that would work
<Quintasan> That will work
<Quintasan> Since I had a bug that didn't allow me to type in the password
<Quintasan> so I logged in in tty and killed the greeter via qdbus
<blizzz> Quintasan: qdbus claims i need to set DISPLAY … which value does it want? :0 or something?
<Quintasan> DISPLAY=:0
<Quintasan> DISPLAY=:0 qdbus blah blah
<blizzz> Quintasan: mh, only org.freedesktop.dbus is offfered to me 
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: care to check http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/kdeconnect-kde_0.4.2-0ubuntu1~saucy1.dsc before I upload anything?
<Quintasan> blizzz: you should have something like org.kde.kscreenlock_greeter-NUMBER
<Quintasan> if you dont have it then you are doing something wrong
<shadeslayer> ENOTIME
<blizzz> Quintasan: supposedly, but this is the only entry. I have had an external monitor attached, but unplugged it
<apachelogger> blizzz: that's a general bug in kwin I think
<apachelogger> or xrender, not sure
<blizzz> apachelogger: what exactly?
<apachelogger> two screens -> suspend -> resume -> windows from detatched screen will not be moved
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> detatch during suspend ^^
<apachelogger> as I said, best file a bug and annoy the master of kwin a bit ;)
<blizzz> apachelogger: i detached it after waking up
<apachelogger> might be specific to the locker... just saying there is a general issue with kwin not being able to detect when stuff has been deteatched
<blizzz> apachelogger: i don't want to  open the box of multiple screen setup right now. that's not the issue. getting qdbus work properly would be more interesting.
<apachelogger> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<apachelogger> blizzz: you don't have to open the box, you are supposed to file a bug :P
<blizzz> apachelogger: i cannot file a bug using w3m
<apachelogger> well, reboot :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you investigated bookmark importing?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: briefly... IIRC firefox doesn't use an html file anymore, however it can at the very least import the legacy html file, kbookmarksfoo can export such a file, however since firefox profiles have an arbitrary idea you cannot feed the bookmark into it from the outside
<blizzz> apachelogger: could be that there is unsaved stuff
<apachelogger> so all signs point to us needing a plugin for bookmarks
<apachelogger> ...  I really do not like us using firefox
<apachelogger> we should have gone with chromium :S
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have the same deduction after looking at this for the last 30 minutes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fwiw I think it'll be a 2 part thing, python script to export html then js plugin to import it into firefox
<apachelogger> blizzz: #kde
<shadeslayer> plus we need something that'll only run when FF is started for the first time
<apachelogger> you coudl probably just parse the kbookmark data out of whatever it stores it in via a firefox extension
<apachelogger> possibly there even is sucha thing already
<blizzz> apachelogger: already there, less helpful
<apachelogger> blizzz: well, if you can't get qdbus to list the item then you are screwed :S
<apachelogger> also mr. kwin isn't here, he knows how to get rid of the screenlocker though
<apachelogger> and agateau is also already afk, he'd know too ^^
<blizzz> apachelogger: mr kwin is also neither in kde nor kde-devel atm (if i remember his nick correctly)
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1274626 
<ubottu> bug 1274626 in muon (Ubuntu) "SRU Muon 2.1.3" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274626
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: alternatively, we write a patch to import data like the way the chrome importer does
<apachelogger> blizzz: yeah, also not on g+ so really I don't know what to do
<apachelogger> the only people I know who know how to unlock the thing are not here
<apachelogger> blizzz: no second screen at hand I guess?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a patch for what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for ff
<blizzz> apachelogger: sure, but that does not help me
<apachelogger> I think we established that the ubuntu folks don't like us patching the firefox
<apachelogger> not with not-upstreamable patches anyway, and they are absolutely right
<apachelogger> after all, we have pretyt much the same policy
<apachelogger> blizzz: why?
<apachelogger> blizzz: attach screen, and you should be able to unlock
<blizzz> apachelogger: the pw dialog is absolutely not and nowhere displayed. if it just was invisible i still could enter it und hit enter
<apachelogger> no you couldn't
<apachelogger> to focus the password field you'd actually have to click on it
<apachelogger> another lovely bug with that excellent piece of software
<blizzz> apachelogger: it's focused by default
<blizzz> apachelogger: another bug is, that sometimes the lock screen is not shown, but the desktop as it was before suspedning. entering pw and hitting enter helps in that case
<apachelogger> blizzz: I don't think it's focused by default on dual screen
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> let me try something
<blizzz> apachelogger: well, this is how it worked in the past. also, when i use the external monitor i turn off my laptop scrreen. it's a nighmare
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: found it http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/source/browser/components/migration/content/migration.xul
<apachelogger> blizzz: must file many bug reports so martin gets pissed off ;)
<apachelogger> anyway, going to try something, brb
<blizzz> kk
<apachelogger> blizzz: found a way I thin
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> blizzz: export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=`lsof -U | grep tmp/dbus | head -1 | cut -d@ -f2`
<apachelogger> qdbus | grep lock
<apachelogger> qdbus blabhblabhlockgreet_1231231234 /MainApplication org.kde.KApplication.quit
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I have no idea how that worked for you ever
<apachelogger> you don't have access to the same session bus
<apachelogger> from a tty
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> I did
<apachelogger> pfff
<apachelogger> blizzz: if it doesn't work you'll have to try to manually get the address of your dbus session bus socket out of lsof -U
<apachelogger> then simply get an export going like this: export DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-216OJuItVs
<blizzz> apachelogger: you are my hero
<apachelogger> after that you should have access to the proper session
<blizzz> works like a charm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh, you are on 13.04 still, arent you?
<apachelogger> blizzz: nice
<blizzz> apachelogger: thank you a lot
<apachelogger> your welcome
 * apachelogger heads out for the day
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://files.kde.org/snapshots/ has the new ISO now
<shadeslayer> incase you want to point people to it
<sgclark> Riddell: last of t4 ready for you. let me know if there are other things I can package
<Riddell> sgclark: :)
<Riddell> sgclark: see Debian Merges, Bugs for new and updated and upstream watch at http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/
<sgclark> Some sort of ftp site, not sure I see what needs packaging
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you could QA my KTP packages
<shadeslayer> fun fun fun
<shadeslayer> I don't get a resize option
<shadeslayer> in ubiquity
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: you see pretty spider background with links at http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that depends on how much free space you have
<sgclark> Riddell: yes, clicked on debian merges and arrived at an ftp site
<sgclark> shadeslayer: sure, where would I find it?
<shadeslayer>  Riddellhttp://imgur.com/Empb485
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imgur.com/Empb485
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<shadeslayer> sgclark: this is for trusty ofcourse
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: or if you think that's still too little http://i.imgur.com/ZadfXoe.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, not sure
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, not sure, Netrunner 13.12 , Kubuntu 13.10, Kubuntu 14.04 all can't resize
<shadeslayer> Riddell: might want to update the seed with kcm-touchpad 
<shadeslayer> instead of synaptiks
 * Riddell out
<shadeslayer> xnox: any ideas why http://i.imgur.com/ZadfXoe.png doesn't have a resize options
<sgclark> shadeslayer: libktpcommoninternalsprivate-dev is already up to date but it says I have unmet dependency. AM I missing a PPA?
<jussi> o/
<jussi> is anyone else on trusty having issues with panel icons rearranging themselves after restart?
<sgclark> not that I have noticed
<jussi> my launcher icon keeps moving a few to the right :/
<kdeuser56> what command to use to submit a diff to reviewboard?
<kdeuser56> i have used diff -u -p, but the diffs of others look different in the webpreview ...
<sgclark> I use git diff
<kdeuser56> is a parent diff optional?
<kdeuser56> sgclark: yeah but it shows the two different directories the two different files are placed in ...
<sgclark> git diff filename
<sgclark> ?
<kdeuser56> sgclark: sorry, i have absolutely no experience with versioning systems like git, etc.
<kdeuser56> sgclark: what I did was the following: manually download source of kdelibs
<sgclark> kdeuser56: I am not an expert myself :( 
<kdeuser56> sgclark: copy the directory, make the changes and then diff the two paths of the two files changed
<sgclark> kdeuser56: I am not sure then, I have only worked with git clones
<sgclark> sorry
<kdeuser56> sgclark: thanks anyway
 * ahoneybun is thinking of wiping windows so he can install kubuntu on his ssd
 * mamarley is in favor of that idea.
<ahoneybun> I think it would be so much faster
<mamarley> Linux is *really* fast on an SSD.
 * mamarley pats his Intel SSD 520 affectionately on its head.
<ahoneybun> I mean I use windows for gaming mostly
<ahoneybun> and I have a ps3 now so
<mamarley> :(
<ahoneybun> ?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: huh?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: pastebin error plz
 * mamarley is opposed to Sony's actions with the PS3 on ideological grounds.
<ahoneybun> mamarley: just a gaming machine to me
<ahoneybun> and I have a vita
 * mamarley goes back to playing an open-source game on his Kubuntu box...
<sgclark> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6845857/
<shadeslayer> sgclark: what does apt-cache policy libktpcommoninternalprivate-dev say
<sgclark> shadeslayer: N: Unable to locate package libktpcommoninternalprivate-dev
<shadeslayer> missing s :P
<shadeslayer> libktpcommoninternalsprivate-dev
<sgclark> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6845868/
<shadeslayer> you're package isn't new enough :)
<sgclark> shadeslayer: right, but I cannot seem to locate the newest, and not being offered it
<shadeslayer> not even after adding the ppa and running apt-get update?
<sgclark> I added your PPA, is there another, I do not see it in there, 
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+sourcepub/3879547/+listing-archive-extra
<sgclark> shadeslayer: oops, I only added src, added deb and the updates are now there, thanks!
<shadeslayer> :D
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/homerun
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yes 13.04 on mah laptops
<genii> Didn't it reach EOL now?
<jackyalcine> genii: not yet
<genii> Well, I guess they haven't archived the mirrors yet but AFAIK Jan 27 it was official. http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/01/28/ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-end-of-life-reached-on-january-27-2014/
<jackyalcine> D:
<jackyalcine> damn 
<jackyalcine> welp I'm not on it ;)
<genii> This shift to the nine months probably was the "gotcha" there :)
<tester56> what do you think: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/115408/ ?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: alot of  out-of-date-standards-version, something to be concerned with?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: not really, I want to keep delta low with Debian
<shadeslayer> sgclark: so that when they bump it, we can merge more easily
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> and IIRC no major changes between 3.9.4 and 3.9.5
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ktp-contact-applet does not appear to be available for trusty?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://download.kde.org/stable/kde-telepathy/0.7.1/src/ < no ktp-contact-applet?
<sgclark> ahh that would be why then :)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion muon 2.1.3
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1274761
<Riddell> sgclark: there's something needing packaging and testing ↑
<sgclark> Riddell: on it
#kubuntu-devel 2014-01-31
<sgclark> Riddell: 2.1.3 source already here looks done
<valorie> http://xkcd.com/1319/
<sgclark> hi valorie: I am having issues interacting with the pnw ubuntu list, what is that thread linuxcon about, is that something I can help with?
<valorie> sgclark: are you in the US northwest?
<valorie> because it would be awesome to meet you
<sgclark> valorie: just outside of Portland :)
<valorie> nice!
<sgclark> valorie :)
<valorie> http://www.linuxfestnorthwest.org/
<valorie> end of April
<valorie> last year, I think it was, we had a KDE table
<sgclark> Fun! I want to help if we do anything!
<valorie> but usually I just staff the ubuntu-wa booth, which this year we'll share with Debian-Seattle
<valorie> if I can get an email to fest-list, which seems down atm
<sgclark> I have tried to post to several ubuntu lists since I moved here and nothing. Either I am getting ignored or not working :( hope the latter lol
<sgclark> Anyway, I can talk to you lol. and I would love to help
<sgclark> And meet you!
<valorie> there is a reasonably active ubuntu-or, isn't there?
<valorie> Ben Kerensa heads that up
<sgclark> valorie: I have seen activity, last meeting they only gave less than day notice
<valorie> our wa group flies pretty close to the ground; everyone is too busy with other projects to take it on as a priority
<sgclark> yeah groups are alot of work I suspect
<valorie> but mostly everybody shows up at lfnw, so that's enough for now, I guess
<valorie> my enthusiasm for anything labeled "ubuntu" without the K is rather low, since the recent public kerfuffles
<valorie> my hope is that we keep doing well, and everything gets back on an even keel
<sgclark> ut oh, what did I miss? buried myself in learning packaging
<valorie> nothing worth discussing on a public chan!
<sgclark> gotcha :)
<valorie> anyway, you are welcome to join #ubuntu-us-wa if you like and #lfnw is the fest chan
<sgclark> thanks!
<ScottK> apachelogger: Muon ~ tomorrow.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ok
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the sddm card has been in doing since forever, if you are not actually doing it then please move it to todo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you again have 300000 cards in doing all at once...
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: any progress with https://trello.com/c/u9KpFFxF ?
<apachelogger> oh 4.8.5 got copied to backports
<apachelogger> I'll just try and not get into rage mode
 * jackyalcine passes apachelogger a stress handball
<apachelogger> most kind
<agateau> apachelogger: hi, do you happen to know how to update an Ubiquity squashfs?
<apachelogger> agateau: you mean change the live system?
<agateau> apachelogger: yes
<agateau> apachelogger: I am trying to test some changes I made to ubiquity-dm
<agateau> and can't figure out how to
<apachelogger> I do, you won't like it though ^^
<apachelogger> alternatively I could tell you how to restart ubiquity-dm ;)
<agateau> apachelogger: I think I'd like that better :)
<apachelogger> peculiar
<apachelogger> agateau: sudo -i.... then ... stop --no-wait lightdm; stop ubiquity; pkill -9 X; start ubiquity
<agateau> apachelogger: thanks a lot, going to try it
<valorie> apachelogger: I guess I got it from backports then; good thing there were no troubles
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah
<apachelogger> luck plays a big part in quality control here
<valorie> team needs to grow a bit more so people aren't juggling so many balls simultaneously
<valorie> luck is a dangerous thing to trust
<valorie> gonna share a Ubuntu table with the Debian Seattle folks at linuxfest northwest this year
<valorie> should be interesting
<valorie> and i'll meet sgclark
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> valorie: alternatively they could stop juggling :P
<apachelogger> poor jono
<valorie> oh how boring is that?
<apachelogger> valorie: maybe boring but more reliable
<valorie> agreed
<apachelogger> valorie: do you happen to know what all the posts about planet ubuntu on planet ubuntu are planet ubuntubout?
<valorie> huh?
 * valorie goes to read planet ubuntu
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * apachelogger got tricked by a blog title just now, lol
<apachelogger> morning lordievader
<apachelogger> oh people blogging irc logs
<apachelogger> how giddy
<lordievader> Hey apachelogger, how are you doing?
<apachelogger> fine, yourself?
<valorie> um, jono bacon with a beard looks like a mennonite
 * apachelogger is doing his weekly stroll through the intertubes
<lordievader> apachelogger: Doing good too :)
<apachelogger> valorie: there's a jono without beared :O
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> let's not talk about beards
<apachelogger> d_ed made all of our barcelona office except for shadeslayer grow beards
<lordievader> Beards are lovely
<apachelogger> no they are not.
<lordievader> They are!
<apachelogger> one thing I do not get http://xubuntu.org/news/community-wallpaper-contest-winners/ why are wallpaper contests always really photography contests
<apachelogger> the point eldues me
<jackyalcine> how did d_ed manage that? lol
<jackyalcine> apachelogger: that's the lull of having a 'beautiful desktop'
<apachelogger> jackyalcine: you don't need photography to get a beautiful desktop
<apachelogger> in fact
<valorie> IMO the kerfuffle started with a porn spam blog posting on pUbuntu
<apachelogger> 90% of the time when someone uses a photo as a wallpaper the overall desktop will look like shit
<jackyalcine> you use solid colors?
 * jackyalcine did that for a while; it was nice
<apachelogger> because color composition is just so much harder with an actual photo, which is IMHO where the wallpaper as such (the artificially created background) comes in
<jackyalcine> http://i.imgur.com/jnaRCDM.jpg is what looks like on a good day
<apachelogger> because a proper wallpaper would look nice while providing anchor points for the overall desktop to look just as lovely as the wallpaper on its own
<jackyalcine> apachelogger: wallpapers designed for the desktop and not for hanging up in a room
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> you have envrionmental factors on your desktop though
<apachelogger> on a plasma desktop you will have a panel at the bottom, the panel is often translucent; so a good wallpaper will take that into account and not have techno flashes of rainbow unicorn farts towards the bottom
<apachelogger> although it could, alas the 'busyness' of the desktop then converges at the bottom which may be intended, in practise however not because you'd want to balanace out attention seeking with the panel
<lordievader> apachelogger: Can you give an example of a 'good' wallpaper?
<apachelogger> well that's of course in the viewer's eye
<apachelogger> windows xp's however had visual balance IIRC
<lordievader> A good one in your eye.
<apachelogger> was that hilly landscape
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/jnaRCDM.jpg the one to the right is generally good
<apachelogger> but only with a top and bottom panel
<apachelogger> if you were to use it with just the standard bottom panel it would feel weird
<jackyalcine> Minimal wallpapers that tend to have a solid 'framing' are the ones I'd try to use
<valorie> I have a slideshow of some of my fav. photos, but then my desktop is usually only revealed when I'm away from the computer
<apachelogger> the reason is that it obviously puts the busyness towards the middle, so it perfectly balances if you stuff at the top and the bottom
<jackyalcine> apachelogger: it's funny you mention this; I remember discussing this lightly with some cats over here
<valorie> mostly from astropix
<apachelogger> jackyalcine: certainly the least controversial
<apachelogger> also I said, since it is mostly about balancing out busyness it's generally easier to balance out a wallpaper with few things going on
<apachelogger> "Could Planet Ubuntu be made more awesome? Definitely. Planet Ubuntu is not as useful as it could be and we are aiming too low. Let's reboot it."
<jackyalcine> Is it for real?
<valorie> problem with pUbuntu is that Canonical has driven some of the old-time faithful bloggers away, and it's always dominated now by Canonical posts
<valorie> IMO
<apachelogger> well
<valorie> jono advocates taking away ubuntu membership if people don't stay active
<apachelogger> blogging is mostly 90's stuff
<valorie> sure
<apachelogger> nowadays one tweets and vines and whatnot
<valorie> bleah
<apachelogger> valorie: that's not what they are all whining about though
<valorie> I like some information occasionally
<apachelogger> planet is not hot enough, not focused enough, not coc enough, ...
<valorie> right
<valorie> I rarely read it because it's sorta boring
<apachelogger> planets are always boring
<valorie> oddly enough planet KDE isn't
<valorie> although I scroll through lots of technical posts
<apachelogger> becuase 90% of the people write tediously long and boring posts :P
<apachelogger> like blogging an IRC log for the lulz of it ;)
<valorie> yes, guilty as charged
<valorie> but I've gotten better
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> I like how sam hewitt posts recipes on planet ubuntu
<apachelogger> so much more interesting than most of the other stuff I am afraid to say
<apachelogger> uhhh, new homerun
<valorie> that looks good, but not as good as my local pizza and pasta place has
<valorie> :-)
<jackyalcine> haha
 * apachelogger really does not like forums -.-
<apachelogger> " OK, figured it out. /etc/apt/sources.list and sources.list.save permissions were set to 700. Changed to 744 and the Muon family now works correctly. "
<apachelogger> the things people do
<apachelogger> sometimes I think it would be best to disallow sudo completely and have everyone use limited ability gui tools to prevent them from breaking their system
<valorie> apachelogger: I like forums least of all, but they are findable by the google machine
<valorie> therefore people will use them
<valorie> nobody uses list archives which are rich plunder, well hidden
<apachelogger> undermoderated I say
<valorie> apachelogger is going the Way of Apple ?
<jackyalcine> lol
<apachelogger> valorie: well, mailing lists are somewhat more pro anyway
<valorie> the kde forums are rather well moderated
<apachelogger> also forums tend to have many plunders
<valorie> most are just spam traps
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, kde forums are rather good
<apachelogger> except for the software/theme, but that's a general problem of all forums
<valorie> it's because the posts are reported in IRC
<valorie> spam is gone almost before one can click on it
<valorie> oh, I'll meet Benjamin Mako Hill at LFNW as well
<valorie> he's holding down the Debian side of the table
<apachelogger> \o/
<valorie> I'm looking forward to that
<jackyalcine> it's really like 4:22 am
<jackyalcine> and I'm just here clacking on the keyboard like it's 1pm
<jackyalcine> D:
<valorie> ooo, after one here
<valorie> time to brush, floss, bed
<valorie> uPlanet had put my brain to sleep already.....
<apachelogger> lol
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can manage
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's not the point
<apachelogger> you are not supposed to have so much stuff in doing
<apachelogger> you are supposed to get stuff done
<apachelogger> true agile development would even mandate that you only ever have one card, which is of course impractical for us ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, most of the stuff was in review, now that its reviewed, i will fix, and move to done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and as for the mirror thing in the slideshow, youre right, but I need to figure out how one does that affect
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i dont understand your comment on the colors card
<shadeslayer> *ubiquity colors
<shadeslayer> seems like half a comment
<apachelogger> on the trello card
<apachelogger> go to edit labels
<apachelogger> at the bottom there's a colorblind mode
<21WACA4GV> there are wayland files ava ilable today?
<BluesKaj> yes saw some come down from the 14.04 repos 
<BluesKaj> 21WACA4GV, libwayland-client0 libwayland-cursor0 libwayland-server0
<21WACA4GV> are those even used yet?
<BluesKaj> dunno
 * apachelogger is totally replicating an entire system by hand :O
<apachelogger> such madness
<apachelogger> 21WACA4GV: they are used for something, otherwise they wouldn't be there ;)
<21WACA4GV> from where does those files come? i would think that kde doesnt send them
<apachelogger> 21WACA4GV: I think they are pulled in by the MESA (3d) stack
<21WACA4GV> who does even know?
<apachelogger> 21WACA4GV: kwin lead developer probably does
<apachelogger> but I can tell you though is that currently the plasma workspace doesn't use those libraries, not directly anyway
<apachelogger> 21WACA4GV: also #ubuntu-x might know
<apachelogger> seeing it's their field of experience 
<21WACA4GV> who gives permissions to sending files?
<apachelogger> sending files?
<21WACA4GV> is it possible to inject suspicious things
<21WACA4GV> to repo
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well, in theory, if the user ignores warnings
<apachelogger> the repository cache is signed using a gpg key, which apt needs to know, otherwise it will throw warnings and need explicit permission to download/install packages
<apachelogger> (see man apt-secure)
<agateau> Riddell: just updated the MR for the non-fullscreen Ubiquity, if you have time to have a look ( https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-no-fullscreen )
<agateau> Riddell: also did some work on making ubiquity-dm easier to debug as a by-product
<ScottK> apachelogger: muon == accepted.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/updates/01-rename-plasma-nm.js', which is also in package plasma-nm 0.9.3.1-0ubuntu1~saucy1
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> .......
<genii> I'm getting errors with kubuntu-settings-desktop postrm: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6849888/
<BluesKaj> thanks for the heads up genii, I see it in the upgrade packages, aborting for now
<genii> Looks like it's some file which is being pulled into the postrm, I extracted the deb and looked at the file, it seems fine.
<apachelogger> fixed
<apachelogger> ubuntu7 should resolve the issue
<BluesKaj> hmm, erroring here too ... apachelogger, ubuntu7?
<BluesKaj> anyway, snow shovel awaits ...BBL
<genii> BluesKaj: The current one is named something like kubuntu-settings-desktop_1%3a14.04ubuntu6_all.deb so I imagine he means kubuntu-settings-desktop_1%3a14.04ubuntu7_all.deb :)
<allee> or add the missing semicolon yourself to the postinst so it reads: warn() { echo "W: $1"; }
<Quintasan> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<apachelogger> archive i386 builder backed up for an hour
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/ 4 languages
<ovidiu-florin> the theme still needs some work out
<ovidiu-florin> and I need to add some content
<ovidiu-florin> the language files are not 100% translated so a few things like the string "Categories" apear in english when Turkysh is selected, for example
<genii> apachelogger, allee ...the postinst has same issue of missing semicolon
<allee> genii: I know my example is the fixed line with the semicolon
<genii> allee: Yes, but what I'm remarking is: I fixed the postRM file and repacked it. But dpkg -i then spit out the same problem when it then hit the same problem with the postINST file
<allee> oh
<allee> hmm, did you fix the postinst file too?
<genii> allee: Now i have
<ScottK> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> ScottK: Think you can help me with SRU for kdeconnect-kde
<Quintasan> ?
<ScottK> Is it uploaded already?
<Quintasan> not yet, should I specifically target saucy-proposed or it's going to land there anyways?
<Quintasan> ScottK: ^
<apachelogger> xorgedgers ppa broke muon
<apachelogger> and I have no idea how
<ScottK> Quintasan: Please target proposed.
<ScottK> I think it ends up there anyway, but I'd prefer explicit.
<apachelogger> yeah, it does go to proposed regardless
<lars_> Why can¨t I just update my plugins with the Firefox browser tool instead of updating it with Muon?
<lars_> I can¨t update my flash plugins or install new flash plugins using my konsole, it doesn work
<apachelogger> i386 	10 	14782 jobs (5 days)  :O
<BluesKaj> no quotes needed, lars_
<lars_> I know
<lars_> I did what you said but it didint work
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think your SRU approvery has just broken all builder sfor 5 days :P
<lars_> I saw sth got installed with Muon, but it didnt change the plugins
<BluesKaj> did you reboot, lars_, sometimes that helps
<lars_> the Firefox browser plugins are still the same
<apachelogger> this ain't a support channel please
<lars_> also, my shockwave flash plugin is out of date
<lars_> I thought Blues had left the support channel, sorry
<BluesKaj> lars_, let's discuss this in #kubuntu
<lars_> ok
<21WACA4GV> http://pastebin.com/2NFv54Pe
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uploading
<genii> 21WACA4GV: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850585/
<BluesKaj> yes 21WACA4GV, some of us have the same error , afiak it's being worked on
<Quintasan> ScottK: Uploaded
<apachelogger> complex update calculation/displaying is really not muon-updater's strong suit
<mparillo> Has anybody seen a dependency issue on kubuntu-settings in today's 14.04 daily updates? http://pastebin.kde.org/p5wkbjtdg
<genii> apachelogger: kubuntu-settings-desktop_14.04ubuntu7_all.deb ...is still problemmatic, the postrm is fixed but the postinst still needs the same change made as well
<genii> mparillo: The postrm and postinst files for kubuntu-settings-desktop package were each missing a semicolon
<mparillo> Thank you genii and apachelogger
<genii> mparillo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6850585/ might be helpful for you
<genii> mparillo: Although in this case the deb file name will have a 7 and not a 6 in it :)
<ahoneybun> hey guys
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> I am now running just ubuntu on my pc
 * ahoneybun knows it is not kubuntu
<ahoneybun> I got the / partition on my SSD
<ahoneybun> and the swap and /home on my 1 TB HDD
<ahoneybun> I think I am going to time the boot up
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> yofel, how are you feeling?
<valorie> windows free, now?
<ahoneybun> yep I said what the heck
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-01
<valorie> the local buzz is that Microsoft will announce their new CEO once the superbowl brouhaha has settled
<valorie> next week
<ahoneybun> I mean I and now in a hard place because I don't have a product key as it seems it is in the bios
<ahoneybun> and a iso seems hard to get for just Win 8
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> that thing?
<ahoneybun> it has a BIOS emu
<ahoneybun> but yea it is efi
<valorie> evilness
<ahoneybun> had to use the nomodeset option in the boot to get it to run the installer
<ahoneybun> anyway brb
<valorie> the gpu seems to be flaking out on this computer, and I dread trying to find a new one without fighting that
<valorie> bleah
<ahoneybun> about 12 seconds to boot
<ahoneybun> to log screen
 * mamarley 's computer (with UEFI and an SSD) boot about that fast.
 * ahoneybun wonders if he used "nomodeset" in the kubuntu installer that it would work
<ahoneybun> like in the ubuntu installer
<mamarley> What kind of graphics card do you have?  Does your UEFI support CSM (Compatibility Support Mode)?
<ahoneybun> it has a  option to act like BIOS
<ahoneybun> I have 2 really one intel on the board and one nvidia 
<mamarley> Some graphics drivers don't like booting if CSM is off.
<mamarley> The Nvidia blob does fine with it off on my Thinkpad T530.  I do have Optimus disabled though.
<ahoneybun> mamarley, GeForce GT 750M
<ahoneybun> I did not install anything bumblebee or any non-free nvidia drivers
<ahoneybun> which I had to do last time I installed Ubuntu 13.10 on this machine
<ahoneybun> valorie, do you know the most amazing part of all this day so far?
<valorie> what's that, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> I plugged in a second monitor with hdmi and it just worked!
<valorie> NICE
<ahoneybun> that is epic
<ahoneybun> not going to work in every case but still nice when it works
<valorie> I still have to sleep and resume to get my display to work, which is extremely odd
<ahoneybun> I am going to continue to bug test the new alpha 2 in a vm though
<valorie> but I don't know if it's because of the flakey gpu or what
 * jackyalcine thinks it's about time he tested alpha2
<ahoneybun> it is prettystable for the most part have not really gone deep yet
<ahoneybun> reported one bug in the installer but that was just wording
<valorie> upgrade went fine to alpha one, but I haven't really used that laptop since upgrading it
<ahoneybun> muon discover seems to be a bit better
<jackyalcine> Now if opendesktop.org could look better
<jackyalcine> and work better
<jackyalcine> it could be the social hub for the F/OSS community
<jackyalcine> but I digress
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader 
<ahoneybun> valorie, how long do we have for the translations to finish?
<valorie> jackyalcine: I prefer http://www.freedesktop.org/
<valorie> opendesktop isn't open, isn't free software, actually
<ahoneybun> valorie, is it 1990?
<valorie> 1990?
<ahoneybun> that site
<valorie> not sure when they were created, but it is the same company who makes kde-look, kde-apps, gnome-look, etc.
<valorie> once Bodega gets going, we can start to leave that behind, I hope
<ahoneybun> do most apps install to the / or do some install to /home ?
<valorie> ahoneybun: I don't know what the schedule is; at some point we have to stop the translations and start creating the package, and moving the stuff to the website
<ahoneybun> that is the point how do we determine that date?
<valorie> I haven't a clue
<valorie> perhaps write to KDE-devel and ask?
<ahoneybun> perhaps
<jackyalcine> I didn't know that Bodega's the replacement
<valorie> not yet
<valorie> but it is being developed
<ahoneybun> kde-devel or kubuntu-dev?
<valorie> oops, kubuntu-devel
<valorie> kde-devel would be confused by that question, lol
<ahoneybun> lol yep
<jarkko_> is it possible that window manager grabs keyboard that it cant be used on full screen program?
 * ahoneybun wonders now if the deadline follows the package upload/update freeze
<valorie> rather closely
<valorie> since we have to upload a package
<ahoneybun> as we would need to get the kubuntu-doc package in before then
<valorie> right
<valorie> as i was saying, we need to start documenting this stuff
<valorie> such as where to find deadlines, how to create and upload the package, arranging for translations, etc.
<ahoneybun> I have the deadline for 14.04 somewhere 
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<valorie> like our ninjas have documented their workflow, we should do as well
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/hello-world/ works well, but http://test.kubuntu.co.uk has a broken image
<ahoneybun> yea but where to start
<valorie> make a page on the wiki and I'll start
<valorie> you add in what you know, and sgclark can add, etc.
<ahoneybun> where is the one for the ninjas that I can model from>
<valorie> make a card in the trello so people know where to find it
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas
<ahoneybun> something like DocsPeople?
<ahoneybun> as a name
<valorie> nice nitty-gritty page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> people sounds more like a team listing
<valorie> how about DocWork ?
<ahoneybun> that would work
<ahoneybun> wow the wiki seems to be a bit off lol
<ahoneybun> got a huge python error when I try to log in
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs hasn't been used for awhile
<ahoneybun> not since the 13.10 package
<ahoneybun> still set for raring
<valorie> ah, I was just looking at the wrong place; no recent blueprints
<valorie> since we don't use the blueprints any more
<valorie> trello is better
<valorie> there is a Trusty package already
<ahoneybun> I just saw that
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/kubuntu-docs
<valorie> so that will need to be replaced
<valorie> updated, whatever
<ahoneybun> but it has the same date as the 13.10 one
<valorie> right, probably identical content
<ahoneybun> yeaa
<valorie> that's always the starting point
 * ahoneybun is installing bzr for later work on launchpad
<ahoneybun> why don't we have launchpad setup for bug reports?
<valorie> somewhere I have a doc I made when working on the old docs
<valorie> I'll email that to you
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<valorie> you can use what bits are useful and ditch the rest
 * ahoneybun wants to take control of the kubuntu-docs page on lp
<valorie> I assume we don't use the bug tracker now because we stopped developing on launchpad
<valorie> but if you take control of it, perhaps you can change that
<valorie> I would talk to the ubuntu-docs folks about that
<ahoneybun> I mean apachelogger put a bug on our docs though the ubuntu one because we dont have it
<valorie> since we are part of that larger team
<valorie> I'm sure they know how to flip the switch
<valorie> almost pizza time here.....
<ahoneybun> and that is filled with old bug reports and since we restared the docs we should have a clean plate
<valorie> right
<valorie> again, if you are in charge, you can probably mark the old bugs as outdated or something
<ahoneybun> I would move the current ones that we have though over 
<ahoneybun> well the old bugs are on the ubuntu side of it
<ahoneybun> not the kubuntu-docs page it self
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs <- old things
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs <- our own page
<valorie> ok, off to pizza
<valorie> later....
<ahoneybun> later
<ScottK> 4.10.5 is accepted and building for saucy.
<ScottK> Quintasan: Accepted.
<valorie> I'm looking over old email and see one from d_ed about Ktp that was never answered -- did someone take over the https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds PPA?
<jackyalcine> that's a good question, I haven't noticed any updates from it
<valorie> he requested someone to take over the PPA
<valorie> I'll forward back to the list if no one answers here
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> Riddell: 
<cortexA9> :)
<cortexA9> there is a problem
<cortexA9> i have kubuntu trusty
<cortexA9> but on startup
<cortexA9> doesn't start correctly
<cortexA9> i must select an old kernel
<cortexA9> if i select 
<cortexA9> kubuntu
<cortexA9> doesn't start correctly
<alvin> Riddels talk is going to start in 5 minutes
<Quintasan> ScottK: Thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jarkko> does anyone know if there is a know problem that window manager can grab your keyboard?
<jarkko> in fullscreen program
<akki2222> hi
<akki2222> i want to contribute in kde but when updating my xubuntu for kde development through debian repos it behaves abnormally
<akki2222> removed a lot of files including xubuntu desktop
<akki2222> which repos should i use for development?
<ghostcube> you should stay with the X(buntu) repos? not going to debian imo
<ghostcube> debian repos arent the same as ubuntu repos
<akki2222> i was reading the pdf n it said to update for kde build
<ghostcube> hmmm who did muon? can i ask something? in synpatic you can choose remove completely.. so with program settings files. in muon you cant any reason for this?
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: do you reffer to the footer?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, how are you doing?
<ahoneybun> good netflix is being silly right now but good
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: when's the KDE Dinner?
<shadeslayer_> nvm
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: the header, actually
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: how come?
<valorie> good question
<valorie> I didn't look at the html
<valorie> sec
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I mean I don't understand what you see it's wrong?
<valorie> perhaps I can take a screenshot
<valorie> hmmm, today I see the headers
<valorie> header
<valorie> perhaps it was just being stubborn yesterday
<valorie> today it appears everything is not only working, but it's lovely as well
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1267977] Extreme jerkiness with kwin compositing on Nvidia binary driver after upgrading to 4.11.5. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1267977 (by Michael Marley)
<soee> ok just sent £4,00 GBP donation :) who first than can buy beer :)
<valorie> heh
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-02
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> hi
<ahoneybun> hows the house?
<valorie> no change; waiting on plumbing fixtures to arrive
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun> good drinking seagrams beer
<valorie> seagrams makes beer?
<valorie> that I've not heard of
<ahoneybun> seems
<ahoneybun> seagram's escapes
<ahoneybun> hey yofel are you up for tomahawk?
<ahoneybun> or anyone else up 
<valorie> ahoneybun: I think a lot of them are at FOSDEM
<valorie> I know Riddell is
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> shadeslayer, apachelogger_ maybe
<ahoneybun> darn I think tomahawk might be close to being done
<valorie> can't recall if yofel or Quintasan were going
<ahoneybun> oh
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jarkko_> today i got crack-lib upgrade
<jarkko_> could someone explain how these are used ??? /usr/share/dict
<jarkko_> contains words, like brute force
<lordievader> jarkko_: Probably used for dictionary attacks, however this is not really a topic for #kubuntu-devel.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1258422] Maximized windows go under panel if panel attached to screen edge between two monitors @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1258422 (by kolen)
<Riddell> phew that was hard work, but fun
<snele> guys oxygen-gtk doesn't work out of box in 14.04
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/i/6W/3zDC5db5/snapshot1.png
<snele> the same bug I experienced in 13.10
<snele> and I think you should add homerun kicker to preinstalled apps list :)
<ahoneybun> it is in the repos
<snele> page http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour is totally broken
<ahoneybun> yea that page is being worked on
<lordievader> But then why is it live if it is still under development?
<ahoneybun> lordievader, I'm not sure
<ahoneybun> where should I file a bug if it relates to the time being UTC but it is EST in the settings?
<apachelogger_> ehm
<apachelogger_> who's reworking the page
<apachelogger_> and why are they doing it on the live version?
<apachelogger_> oh how I hate drupal
<apachelogger_> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> yes?
<apachelogger_> ahoneybun: who's redoing the page?
<apachelogger_> or rather, who broke it
<ahoneybun> apachelogger_, there was one student working on the refresh but I do not know if he was on the live page as he has been missing for a bit
 * apachelogger_ is so not amused
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure who is
<apachelogger_> I don't even know how they broke it
<apachelogger_> because to me it seems that just about every element has rubbish css properties
<ahoneybun> oh
<apachelogger_> meh, google cache is also updated already
<apachelogger_> drupal--
<Riddell> apachelogger_: it was a google code in guy who ran away
<Riddell> infact, jose was it you?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: why is the breakage on the live version though?
<Riddell> because he or the theme or something changed something in coping it from the working copy
<jose> Riddell: it was me, I saw the bug and was going to do the fix tomorrow to see how it got
<jose> I'm just kinda busy with university paperwork, just got in and need to check lots of things with them
<jose> and yes, I just copied it over but that didn't seem to make it
<Riddell> best be quick before apachelogger_ gets grumpy, you know what he's like when he's grumpy :)
<apachelogger_> apachelogger already is grumpy because he's now looking for a way to revert -.-
<jose> doing it now
<apachelogger_> jose: fixing it now?
<jose> well, trying to
<Riddell> apachelogger_: there's no way to revert
<apachelogger_> Riddell: the internet does not forget :P
<Riddell> it might well be caused by the theme
<apachelogger_> just a matter of finding the most recent cache ;)
<apachelogger_> no
<jose> looks like a CSS issue
<apachelogger_> there's rubbish css properties set on some elements
<apachelogger_> first line for example has a -25 left margin
<Riddell> it's pretty complex the css for that site
<apachelogger_> which is why the top image is offset to the left
<Riddell> very messy
<apachelogger_> the page is super messy
<Riddell> just another reason to go with whatever wordpress site ovidiu-florin comes up with
<apachelogger_> also drupal does not help
<apachelogger_> Riddell: +10000
 * jose <3 WP
<ovidiu-florin> The site is available for functionality testing at http://test.kubuntu.co.uk
<ovidiu-florin> I was planning to create a new theme, or modify the active one, if people like it
<apachelogger_> yeah, modify, too many frames ^^
<ovidiu-florin> I'm really caught up with my wedding planning right now
<apachelogger_> ovidiu-florin: IMHO it's sufficient if only the sidebar has a frame
<jose> the feature tour link in there is broken
<apachelogger_> or possibly sidebar+footer
<ovidiu-florin> jose: links are dummy
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, I can help if you like
<jose> oh :P
<ovidiu-florin> links in menu
<ahoneybun> don't know much of wp but I can learn by reading it
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: content wise? or css-php wise?
<apachelogger_> ovidiu-florin, ahoneybun: FWIW if only the theme is blocking us it may be worthwhile to simply ask if someone is interested to do that (blog/mailinglist)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, both perhaps
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: great
<apachelogger_> Riddell: did you get server maintenance/administration sorted?
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger_: I believe it can be used like it is, but I want a second opinion
<apachelogger_> ovidiu-florin: my second opinion is that the number of frames needs to go down :P
<apachelogger_> lookes like a tetris theme right now
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, I agree with apachelogger_ 
<ahoneybun> simple is better always
<ovidiu-florin> like this?
<ahoneybun> less frames/boxes whater
<ahoneybun> */whatever
<ovidiu-florin> I'll just add a few pictures, borders, and colors
<ovidiu-florin> and there we go
<ovidiu-florin> and the language switcher needs a redo
<ovidiu-florin> but I'll talk with it's developer about that
<ahoneybun> I like the buttons like that but they should be on top maybe next to the Kubuntu 
<ahoneybun> on http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/download-kubuntu/ the theme does not load right
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I just changed the theme
<ovidiu-florin> to a simpler one
<ahoneybun> oh much more simple, like you said pictures, borders, and colors
<apachelogger_> the simple one I like
<apachelogger_> but
<apachelogger_> I am no good on these matters :P
<ovidiu-florin> as I've said:
<apachelogger_> for me the less the better
<ovidiu-florin> I'll just add a few pictures, borders, and colors, and teher we go
<apachelogger_> websites could just be one picture and I'd be happy ^^
<ahoneybun> add a pic on top and you'll be good
 * ovidiu-florin thinks apachelogger_ likes better if the kubuntu site would be bare HTML
<ovidiu-florin> would like it better*
<apachelogger_> no, you need css magic to get nice fonts going xD
<jose> apachelogger_, Riddell, ahoneybun: better now? :)
<ahoneybun> jose, top part of it 
<apachelogger_> otherwise still broken
<ahoneybun> images need resizing and centering
<jose> can you try ctrl+f5? I see it all good on my screen
<ahoneybun> yep looking at in firefox
<apachelogger_> http://i.imgur.com/DbcntEf.png
<ahoneybun> that is what I'm looking at too
<ovidiu-florin> wow
<ovidiu-florin> that is broken
<ovidiu-florin> same here in chromium
<ovidiu-florin> broken
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, do you have access to that site for anyone but you?
<jose> hmm, weird, I see it like http://i.imgur.com/XHVnLyK.png
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: no, I'll give you access if you want
<jose> let me see what can I do with those images to fix this
<ahoneybun> I would like to look at least
<apachelogger_> i386 queue is still 3days long
<apachelogger_> -.-
<apachelogger_> madness
<ahoneybun> jose, you got it!
<jose> awesome!
<jose> marking as fixed then :)
<ahoneybun> on my side
<jose> apachelogger_: could you please confirm it's fixed now?
<ahoneybun> wait for others to report the same
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, how does it look in chrome?
<ovidiu-florin> chromium is ok
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ahoneybun> nice
<apachelogger_> jose: http://i.imgur.com/KH84fVM.png
<ahoneybun> I think the multimedia image should be updated
<jose> ahoneybun: which one?
<ahoneybun> http://www.kubuntu.org/themes/kubuntu10.04/images/feature-tour/multimedia/feature-tour-apps-kaffine4.png
<ahoneybun> plus dragonplayer is the new default
<ahoneybun> not kaffine
<apachelogger_> jose: also http://i.imgur.com/zIAovQ3.png
<apachelogger_> aspect is wrong on that one
<ahoneybun> apachelogger_, thrown off by that glow?
<apachelogger_> no, thrown off by the size
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: check your mai;
<ovidiu-florin> mail
<ahoneybun> ok
<apachelogger_> huh, can't go from hungary to serbia because of snow :O
<apachelogger_> "snow broke europe"
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, nothing yet
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: oh... forgot
<ovidiu-florin> no mail server on that machine
<ovidiu-florin> sillly me
<ovidiu-florin> this reminds me, Riddell can we set up some MTA ?
<ovidiu-florin> or can we use the Kubuntu one?
<ovidiu-florin> is there such a thing?
<ahoneybun> can I fix a spelling error?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, >
<ovidiu-florin> sure
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: go nuts
<ahoneybun> ok just checking
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: no MTA
<ovidiu-florin> all articles have revision history
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: ^
<apachelogger> on that note... someone should talk to the sysadmins and find out how that would work if we move kubuntu.org to an external server
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, the english version is finished with our current content
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: get a tarball then for upload please
<ahoneybun> ummm apachelogger not sure on how to do that
<apachelogger> I asked you at least a month ago to figure that out :P
<ahoneybun> I don't even understand how they got the last package for 13.10 together
<apachelogger> or maybe it was valorie
<apachelogger> I definitely annoyed someone with it ;)
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: that'd be completely diferent anyway
<ahoneybun> I know valorie said we ask the kde people to get docbook out of it 
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: just need and export from the wiki
<apachelogger> valorie: please get us an export of the documentation for testing 
<jose> apachelogger: better now?
 * apachelogger somehow broke his kubuntu noitification helper
<ahoneybun> jose, did you use old images?
<ahoneybun> replaced the new one with a old one 
<jose> no, I didn't change the images at all
<jose> just attributes
<ahoneybun> missing the email pic now
<jose> try refreshing?
<jose> I see it all good
<ahoneybun> now it is back
<ahoneybun> looks better
<jose> anything else that needs fixing on that page?
<jose> Alex Thierry mentioned a '&#nbsp;' at the end of the page, cannot see it...
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> jose: there's something off
<jose> huh?
<ahoneybun> I made a change on the home page ovidiu-florin 
<apachelogger> jose: layout wise, otherwise it's fine
<Riddell> apachelogger: server maintenance/administration?
<jose> if you could tell me what is it, because I see everything in order
<apachelogger> jose: http://i.imgur.com/vQ7rQhI.png the bottom screenshot should be displayed and cutt off to the right, like the one at the top
<apachelogger> jose: also the line break for Share everything everywhere is very unfortunate, not sure that can be influenced though
<jose> oh, I think that line was never there
<jose> I'm checking the image thing
<apachelogger> jose: http://i.imgur.com/YquGykV.png the bottom screenshot should be smaller, as the one above has a drop shadow the effective perceived size is smaller than what the technical size is
<apachelogger> also I think the bottom should be on the left or something
<apachelogger> just looks weird as it is right now, cannot exactly pin point why but I guess it's because they form a wall right now
<apachelogger> doesn't like very nice ^^
<jose> about that left-right thing, I found a workaround that makes the text fit in the white box, but gets that bug on
<apachelogger> other option would be to just make the screenshot smaller
 * apachelogger puts down a todo to exchange that screenshot
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, am I doing to much?
<apachelogger> jose: actually, just make it smaller for now
<apachelogger> we need a different screenshot there
<jose> apachelogger: I give up on that screenshot, according to properties it's 640 width for both of them
<apachelogger> just need to take care thatit's not widescreen aspect
<apachelogger> jose: that's what I meant
<jose> oh
<apachelogger> jose: you need to make the bottom one smaller
<jose> then even smaller
<jose> will do
<apachelogger> because the top has a shadow inside the screenshot
<apachelogger> so the bottom one looks bigger because it has no shadow
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: not at all
 * apachelogger also puts down todo to redo screenshots with shadows
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, can you to add a image where the Kubuntu wording is
<jose> apachelogger: is that (/me points to the page) what you meant?
<apachelogger> kind of
<apachelogger> (also note that the screenshot doesn't respect the right margin btw
<apachelogger> )
<jose> yeah, I was wondering why
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: this theme is... not helping
<ovidiu-florin> I'll need to change some arangements
<ahoneybun> featured image
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: take a look
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: featured image is specific to each article
<ahoneybun> 2 of them?
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> the big one is the header
<ovidiu-florin> that's where this theme places it
<ahoneybun> now that is nice
<apachelogger> jose: like so http://i.imgur.com/0WIYSwg.png
<apachelogger> jose: also the element needs a special margin
<apachelogger> that's why it is displayed to the right, it has a different width so it gets pushed over to the right
<apachelogger> jose: marin-right: 10px does the trick for me
<apachelogger> *margin
<apachelogger> though possibly 12 is even better
<apachelogger> yeah, go with 12
<apachelogger> aligns perfectly with the top screenshot then
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, http://wordpress.org/themes/expound this is a nice theme
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: looks good
<ahoneybun> I'm looking for one with nice pic at the top
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: any theme can be edited
<ahoneybun> yes but if it was designed for the image on the top it will be easier no?
<ovidiu-florin> sure
<jose> apachelogger: check now?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, http://wordpress.org/themes/inkness
<apachelogger> jose: http://i.imgur.com/kUZkkpF.png
<jose> yeah, I changed to 10, 12, 15, 24 and it's staying on the same place
<jose> no idea why
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, http://wordpress.org/themes/evolve this reminds me of the main site
<apachelogger> jose: you need to change the margin of the img element
<jose> not with a div?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the div will impact both screenshots
<jose> I added a div to that image only, but will change it now
<apachelogger> just do <img style="margin-right: 12px"...
<apachelogger> jose: and you'll need to change height/width a bit
<ahoneybun> use this one ovidiu-florin http://wordpress.org/themes/discover can we change the colors to blue?
<apachelogger> jose: and bump the size to 570x356
<jose> doing it now
<ahoneybun> looks lovely ovidiu-florin 
<ahoneybun> simple with a touch of style to me
<ahoneybun> how do you change colors and and a header?
<jose> apachelogger: seems like it's done
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-26
<sitter> Riddell: gmail still can't resolve jriddell.org
<soee> good morning
<valorie> FF can't find it either
<valorie> :(
<Mamarok> is there somebody running Trusty in a VM who could test something?
<Mamarok> in particular this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343232
<ubottu> KDE bug 343232 in Context View "Context view panel stuck on top of all windows. Keep above others is disabled." [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> sitter: my whole e-mail to that domain is broken :(
<sitter> qq
<Riddell> life is cruel
<sitter> Riddell: are you doing 5.2 upload to staging?
<sitter> Riddell: also, I uploaded qtbase with a second patch
<Riddell> thanks sitter 
<Riddell> sitter: I think I'm mostly taking today off unless there's something urgent needed
<Riddell> I have guests
<sitter> Riddell: so no 5.2?
<Riddell> not until tomorrow
<sitter> pft
<Riddell> hmm, we really need to give bukai some feedback on that website
<sitter> haven't seen a mail
<sitter> Riddell: what do I run for 5.2 uploading?
<Riddell> kubuntu-automation kubuntu-initial-upload
<sitter> Riddell: anything else?
<Riddell> ./kubuntu-initial-upload -d vivid -v 5.2.0 -m "New upstream release" -y 15.04 -t ~/src/plasma -r plasma
<Riddell> something like that
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9879581/
<sitter> :'<
<Riddell> mkdir /home/apachelogger/src/plasma/ ?
<sitter> plasmaPackagesWithoutEpoch = ["baloo-kf5", "kfilemetadata-kf5", "libkscreen", "libnm-qt", "libmm-qt", "kwayland"]
<sitter> I just pissed my pants
 * valorie gets out the adult diapers
<sitter> rsync: link_stat "/home/ftpubuntu/stable/plasma/5.2.0/baloo-5.2.0.tar.xz" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<sitter> must resists urge to rewrite script :@
<sitter> Riddell: which script conducts the merge?
<Riddell> sitter: as yet there is none
<Riddell> sitter: new kwin tarball coming..
<mgraesslin> Riddell: fyi emails to you are bouncing
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I know :(  please use riddell@gmail.com for me this week, my dns provider has broken my domain
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I got your request to reroll kwin somehow so I'll reroll that
<mgraesslin> Riddell: thanks
<mgraesslin> and sorry for your DNS mess
<mgraesslin> happened to me once :-(
<sitter> Riddell: bummer
 * sitter looks for his stabilizer script
 * jussi waves
<sitter> jussi!
<sitter> jussi: how are ya mate?
<jussi> sitter: alive'
<jussi> I think...'
<jussi> :)
<jussi> and you?
<Tm_T> hola juissi
<sitter> jussi: busy busy, what with 5.2 coming out tomorrow :)
<Riddell> jussi: australia still working? not got fried with your finish hair and no ozone layer?
<shadeslayer> didn't they have Australia day yesterday
<shadeslayer> are you not hungover
<Riddell> they did? on the same day as calcot day? did they eat lots of leek shaped onions?
<shadeslayer> Australia Day is the official national day of Australia. Celebrated annually on 26 January, it marks the anniversary of the 1788 arrival of the First Fleet of British Ships at Port Jackson, New South Wales, and raising of the Flag of Great Britain at that site by Governor Arthur Phillip.
<Riddell> oh it's today, but by today you mean yesterday for them, I see
<Riddell> gosh that must be a really hard celebration for all the Aboriginals
<sitter> or shadeslayer just doesn't know what day it is :P
<shadeslayer> well, it's 11 PM in Australia now, and by yesterday I meant today for us
<shadeslayer> Australia is weird
<shadeslayer> he's like the weirdo in the playground, with no sense of time
<sitter> by yeseterday you meant today, I see :P
<shadeslayer> in proper time, yes
<sitter> subprocess.CalledProcessError: Command '['dch', '-v', '5.2.0-0ubuntu1', '-D', 'UNRELEASED', 'New upstream release']' returned non-zero exit status 25
<sitter> :@
<sitter> Riddell: is it intentional that apparently everything grew an epoch in plasma?
<Riddell> sitter: no, although only baloo and kfilemetadata are likely to get into frameworks so they're the important ones
<sitter> it's like in the 90's
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9881151/
<Riddell> sitter: how so?
<sitter> setting epoch to 4: for khotkeys
<sitter> ['/home/apachelogger/kubuntu-automation/kubuntu-bump-versions', '--dist', 'vivid', '--version', '5.2.0', '--plasma']
<sitter> ==== khotkeys build was interrupted, moving to manual/
<sitter> Riddell: 
<sitter> grep -r releaseType kubuntu-initial-upload |wc -l                                                                                                                                                                                       
<sitter> 19
<sitter> if one has to query that often one has missed a great opportunity for factory pattern
<sitter> uff
<sitter> grep -r "plasmaPackagesWithoutEpoch =" .                                                                                                                                                                                                
<sitter> ./kubuntu-bump-versions:plasmaPackagesWithoutEpoch = ["baloo5-dev", "kfilemetadata5-dev", "libkscreen2-dev", "libkf5modemmanagerqt-dev", "libkf5networkmanagerqt-dev"]
<sitter> ./kubuntu-initial-upload:plasmaPackagesWithoutEpoch = ["baloo-kf5", "kfilemetadata-kf5", "libmm-qt"]
<sitter> oxygen-qt4: git/bzr unclean or out of sync
<sitter> me@smith:~/src/git/d/plasma/oxygen-qt4$ diff -urNad debian oxygen-qt4-5.1.95/debian
<sitter> me@smith:~/src/git/d/plasma/oxygen-qt4$ 
<sitter> you cannot even imagine just how angry this script makes me
<sitter> Riddell: what happend to user-manager tar?
<Riddell> sitter: it didn't get a .0 release
<sitter> spooky
<Riddell> cos vishesh said it overlapped with Accounts Manager so it can't get a stable release
<sitter> breeze-qt4: git/bzr unclean or out of sync
<sitter> Riddell: accounts manager?
<Riddell> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342631
<ubottu> KDE bug 342631 in kcontrol module "overlaps Accounts Details KCM" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> kcm that takes in your username and e-mail
<Riddell> needs the class KEmailSettings rewritten internally
 * sitter scratches head
<Riddell> however I think it's better than not having a way to set up user accounts so it's in the kubuntu seeds
<sitter> it all be giving me headaches
<sitter> the different versions on baloo and kfilemetadata also make the script cry
<sitter> the script totally doesn't handle breeze-qt4 correctly
<sitter> dch warning: new version (5.2.0~ubuntu15.04~ppa1) is less than
<sitter> the current version number (4:5.2.0-0ubuntu1).
<sitter> needs testing
<sitter> all of this needs lots and lots of testing
<soee> :-)
<sitter> Riddell: so how do we get user-manager? roll our own tar?
<sitter> and what do I do with all the stuff in staging?
<sitter> sigh
<sitter> wgrant: can we please get a bump to 6gb on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/utopic-qt54
<Riddell> sitter: just use the beta version
<Riddell> sitter: same goes for touchpad kcm
<Riddell> sitter: actually touchpad kcm had its release blocker fixed so maybe we want to grab git and remove ktouchpadenabler
<_Groo_> Riddell: hi hi
<_Groo_> Riddell: ksyslog is still broken when called through krunner
<sitter> Riddell: so what's with applications in staging?
<sitter> and what's with the frameworks in staging
<sitter> weajiothawlgh;agho[gh[h'[io'[
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi soee
<soee> BluesKaj: do you have some exeriance with fan control?
<BluesKaj> no soee , i hire  security to take care of situations when I have too many my unruly fans following me :)
<BluesKaj> otherwise no for the laptop, no problems so far
<soee> BluesKaj: @ #kubutnu: [14:16] <dewar> ok, hi can anyone help, i have just intalled lm sensor and run through the checks. i can now seen in psensor that the temp on 1 is 45degs with the other temps 234 at -128deg. the fan is constantly running. core0 temsp 26 core 1 28
<BluesKaj> soee, how about thinkfan in the repos
<soee> BluesKaj: i ' m completely unfamiliar with it
<BluesKaj> depends on the HW I imagine
<soee> BluesKaj: if you have any suggestions write to him on #kubuntu
<BluesKaj> soee, http://privatepaste.com/c497bdfc35
<sitter> right then
<sitter> #yolo is the name of the game
<sitter> Riddell: next-staging (aka stage0) will soon contain plasma, next-stage1 now contains kf5.6, next-stage2 will contain applications 14.12 soonishy, utopic-qt54 contains qt, stage0 and stage1 depend on next and qt54, stage 2 only depends on next as I suppose there is no qt supposed to be in that picture
<sitter> ah yeah, stage0 also depends on stage1
<Riddell> wibble, sounds complex
<sitter> Riddell: happens when one wants to stage 300 things at the same time even though they have marginally nothing todo with one another
<Riddell> sitter: so I've got a backport of konsole4 for utopic, where do I put it?
 * Riddell tries ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next-staging2
<Riddell> sitter: I was hoping to just tidy up next-staging and move it all to next-backports
<soee> Riddell: when do you plan to put 5.4 into vivid archive ?
<soee> *5.2
<Riddell> soee: plasma 5.2 ? sitter is looking at that today
<soee> Riddell: oh i though hest doing the stuff for utopic not vivid
<Riddell> maybe, but if so that seems the wrong way around
<sitter> oh 5.2 should have gone into staging
<soee> :o
<soee> sitter: why next-staging and not staging ?
<sitter> *shrug*
<sitter> because I had to cleanup next-staging for the backport anyway
<soee> :)
<sitter> Riddell: debconf and qapt still not in archive
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/view/utopic%20FIX/job/utopic_unstable_kfilemetadata/ wow
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> fun
<shadeslayer> javah
<sitter> Conflicts: libkf5filemetadata5
<sitter> Replaces: libkf5filemetadata5
<sitter> I am going to throw up
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/08/01/%23ubuntu-kernel.html
<shadeslayer> sitter: same issue I'm facing
<shadeslayer> hurray
<sitter> hm
<sitter> nice
<sitter> Riddell: look at oxygen http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.2.0_vivid.html
<sitter> the documentation stuff is disabled but translations are being installed
<sitter> interestingly I don't even have an opinion on how one would not have that happen
<sitter> probably delete the source as a whole instead of commenting out stuff in cmake
<sitter> well that or deleting the Messages.sh (or the entries pertaining to the pot file for a disabled product)
<sitter> deleting the Messages.sh will surely be forgotten  and then there's no upstream translations
<sitter> so, I think source deletion in git really is the only sure fire way to have this not happen
<shadeslayer> I just used a flip phone
<shadeslayer> Why were flip phones removed
<shadeslayer> they're so cool
<BluesKaj> I still have one, motorola Kzr.. we just use it occasionally ...a  whole 15 bucks/mos :)
<sitter> shadeslayer: try flipping a 6inch display 
<sitter> Riddell: what's the plan for bludevil in vivid?
<shadeslayer> sitter: it wouldn't be a 6 inch display
<shadeslayer> it'd be a 3 inch display
<shadeslayer> cuz you know
<shadeslayer> foldable and stuff
<shadeslayer> and 3 inch flipperoo is doable
<shadeslayer> Infact this samsung flip phone is as big as my OPO
<shadeslayer> when I flip it open
<sitter> on 3 inch you can't do touching properly
<sitter> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5filemetadata3_5.6.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<sitter>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/es/LC_MESSAGES/kfilemetadata.mo', which is also in package libkf5filemetadata2:i386 5.5.95-0ubuntu1
<sitter> a pft
<sitter> yofel: have we actually discussed this conflict scenario when we discussed data in lib packages?
<sitter> I have an uneasy feeling that we didn't
<sitter> I also have a feeling that debian is going to go splitz on this anyway xD
<yofel> we didn't
<yofel> I'm pretty sure we didn't
<sitter> jolly unfortunate
<yofel> ack
<sitter> yofel: I take it you find it as awful as I do? ^^
<shadeslayer> does anyone know if you can pass arguments to patch via the series file?
<yofel> my, how did you guess that :P
<sitter> otoh data package just for translations is also meh
<sitter> shadeslayer: you can
<shadeslayer> sitter: how?
<sitter> well, perhaps it's quilt arguments
<sitter> but I am pretty sure if you suffix with -p1 you can influence the level for example
<shadeslayer> sitter: I want the args to be passed for a specific patch
<sitter> so if it is quilt specific dpkg-source probably doesn't give a flying fuck about it
<sitter> shadeslayer: yeah, you'd put that after the patch in the series
<shadeslayer> right so : patchname -d whatever
<shadeslayer> would work
<sitter> well, assuming those are freeform arguments :P
<sitter> if it is quilt being awesome you're probably of luck
<shadeslayer> except it doesn't
<sitter> why would you need to -d anyway?
<shadeslayer> sitter: patch tries to patch a/foo/bar, but the file is in a/baz/foo/bar
<shadeslayer> it's all funky
<shadeslayer> trying to figure out a way to automate this shit, but I keep hitting stupid things
<sitter> just adjust the paths in the patch perhaps?
<sitter> yofel: so, after musing on this I think data packages are back on the table!
<shadeslayer> sitter: yeah, how do you propose I do that
<shadeslayer> one would need to write a patch parser
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - now even more Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF5 5.5 Status: http://goo.gl/5rMNsD | Applications 14.12.0 Status http://goo.gl/lFQbkR | cheers to our newest Kubuntu Member: Sick_Rimmit | Now playing: The Return of the Data Packages
 * shadeslayer looks for gems
<yofel> hehehehe
<shadeslayer> ah, if you ever want to lose your mind, you only need to look at packaging for mozilla products
<shadeslayer> monkey-patch-upstream-files::
<shadeslayer> an actual target in the make file
<shadeslayer> I'm really looking forward to the alcohol tonight
<yofel> sounds like fun, lets add a monkey-add-epoch-version function to our scripts
<shadeslayer> only if I get a lifelong supply of Whiskey first
<shadeslayer> and I'm not talking about Jack Daniels
 * sitter cracks open a bottle of 酒
<shadeslayer> sitter: since you're into japanese : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1sZ_vwqwcE
 * BluesKaj stays away from whiskey ...liver killer
<sitter> ur taste in music
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g
<shadeslayer> autotune
<shadeslayer> so much autotune
 * BluesKaj keeps the audio system muted for the that very reason...distasteful sounds
<sitter> pft
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2meWkWqc-I
<sitter> http://24.media.tumblr.com/83d6ac029e59535ed2dfbebea4a29991/tumblr_n3rxa1s4Wk1ttay5mo2_400.gif this me hitting retry on lp
<sitter> launchpad is lying to me about the publishedness of things
<sitter> oh it isn't
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter: Don't push the RED Button... Meooow :-)
<sitter> the status page is garbage and makes things red when there isn't anything to report
<sitter> Sick_Rimmit: xD
<shadeslayer> sitter: do you reckon we can merge the kubuntu & debian update-projects into one
<shadeslayer> and have a flag toggle the right stuff
<shadeslayer> so like, update-projects.rb -f debian/kubuntu
<sitter> that was the plan
<sitter> you just didn't refactor
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> I'm reading the new one
<shadeslayer> trying make my head not implode
<sitter> the actual job interlinking is mighty crap
<sitter> alas, I also have no ideas how to make it not be so crap
<sitter> anyone with vivid who wants to test 5.2.0?
 * sitter looks at shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> don't have no vivid
<sitter> pft, ah well, if someone feels like testing next-staging is your ppa
<sitter> shadeslayer: if you could do a batch-backport that would be lovely, I have to go off for ISP maintenance stuff
<sitter> perhaps my intertubes speeds will finally not crap out every once in a while -.-
<soee> hiho
<soee> Plasma 5.2 ready for testing ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yes
<shadeslayer> soee: next-staging is your ppa
<soee> uhm muon did not build
<manchicken> Guys, I've got 1-2 hours tonight to do stuff. I'm running the alpha-2 on my box and it's been working ok. Is there anything that needs to be done?
<soee> and kept back: baloo-kf5 libkf5baloo1 libkf5filemetadata-bin
<yofel> shadeslayer: next-staging for vivid o.O?
<manchicken> I can look at the QApt i18n stuff that Harald put on the Trello, or I can test some stuff... or I can do something completely different.
<shadeslayer> soee: are you on vivid?
<soee> shadeslayer: yes latest
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's what sitter said
<yofel> k
<manchicken> I'll be doing it around 8PM US-Eastern time, so most of you guys will be asleep when I start, so I wanted to get a to-do list now.
<soee> yofel: he said he wanted to clean it up anyway so he put it there
<yofel> ah
<soee> shadeslayer: should i care about this packages that are kept back ?
<shadeslayer> soee: how are you upgrading
<shadeslayer> manchicken: unfortunately Harald just went offline, Riddell isn't in, and I'm a bit out of the Kubuntu loop these days
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<soee> shadeslayer: apt full-upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade results with the same problem
<shadeslayer> soee: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=true
<shadeslayer> and pastebin the output
<soee> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9885728/
<shadeslayer> kfilemetadata migration issues
<soee> my fault ? :)
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> soee: try : sudo apt install libkf5filemetadata3
<shadeslayer> and see if that works
<soee> shadeslayer: safe http://paste.ubuntu.com/9885790/ ?
<shadeslayer> yeah go for it
<shadeslayer> soee: then try upgrading
<soee> yup
<soee> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9885905/
<shadeslayer> yeah I have that too
<shadeslayer> plz be reporting on kubuntu-devel
<soee> can i use force-overwrite ?
<shadeslayer> mine https://paste.kde.org/p7ffibmt2
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> I did
<shadeslayer> but then if things break on my machine I can fix them myself usually
<soee> :)
<shadeslayer> I'm curious why libkwinxrenderutils5  wasn't removed before unpackging libkwinxrenderutils6
<soee> uhm i can install them one by one isong fore-overwrite
<soee> ok kombo worked
<soee> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-overwrite" -f install
<soee> :-)
<shadeslayer> yeah
<soee> ok reboot, hope i came back
<soee> back
<soee> seems ok
<soee> ok brb in 20 min, shower
<ovidiu-florin> jose: ping
<jose> ovidiu-florin: pong, it's being worked on
<jose> at least it's on the queue
<ovidiu-florin> the cms2cms gal keeps asking me when
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Ping r u about ?
<soee> shadeslayer: will you report the problems with 5.2 to someone ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: hi
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi 
<Sick_Rimmit> I have got some bad news today
<Sick_Rimmit> My wifes grandfather passed away this morning, the funeral is at the weekend
<Sick_Rimmit> :-(
<Sick_Rimmit> I've emailed the Dev list, and am looking to make arrangements to ship Posters, Name Badges etc.. to Brussels
<Sick_Rimmit> as I am not going to be able to be there
<Sick_Rimmit> I was hoping that If I parcel all the stuff up, and ship it FAO your attention to your accomodation
<Sick_Rimmit> that would solve that problem
<Sick_Rimmit> I even got gifted round the neck name badge holders with 4Gb USB Keys today as well
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: What do you think ? can I ship this stuff to you ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ug, terribly sorry to hear that
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ship it to the hotel in brussels?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes it's bad news and bad timing
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes, shipping to your hotel, was my first idea
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm just finishing packing it up, so I think it should get there in time ( i.e Friday )
<Sick_Rimmit> fingers crossed
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: I guess for that you'd need to check with the hotel first
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: the other idea would be the guy in germany who's got the leaflets
<Riddell> Andreas Cord-Landwehr
<Riddell> "we will leave at Friday noon from Paderborn"
<Riddell> so get it to him before then
<Riddell> do you have his address?
<Sick_Rimmit> I don't have his address
<Sick_Rimmit> could you email it to me ?
<Sick_Rimmit> I will get this shipped out tomorrow
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: sent to your gmail address
<Riddell> (second e-mail with phone number forwarded)
<Sick_Rimmit> Thanks
<soee> who should be pinged to add ported kdetelepathy to vivid ?
<soee> mck182 said that there are widgets ported etc.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-27
<manchicken> Stupid wifi notification won't go away.
<manchicken> I can't think of anything to do.
<valorie> manchicken: from earlier: 16:47] <sitter> [18:01:17] anyone with vivid who wants to test 5.2.0?
<valorie> sitter is offline, Riddell is out, etc.
<manchicken> I'm online
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> I asked earlier but they were out then. I sent an email.
<valorie> anyway, that one ask is all I saw in the backlog
<valorie> and I've not upgraded to vivid yet
<manchicken> I'm on vivid. It's got some weird issues still.
<manchicken> Which is - of course - expected.
<manchicken> No show stoppers, just major annoyances.
<manchicken> Notifications for wifi are completely nuts. I've had this wifi notification popup on my screen since I first connected. It won't go away.
<valorie> I sometimes know how to fix/get around issues, but am no expert
<valorie> which is why I'm holding back
<manchicken> Where's your sense of adventure?
<valorie> I have no backup machine right now
<manchicken> heh
<valorie> and actually, need to do a backup of /home on this one too
<valorie> not enough hours in the day, really
<manchicken> I'm backing up my mobile now so I can reset it. Lollipop really harmed performance for me, I'm going to see if resetting it will help.
<SonikkuAmerica> Clue me in: Is the "14.12.0" for the PPA that downgrades to KDE 4?
<valorie> there is a ppa that downgrades?
<valorie> um
<valorie> how can that even be possible?
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe "downgrade" is the wrong word...
<valorie> it's vivid, according to http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_14.12.0_vivid.html
<SonikkuAmerica> I meant the KDE version, not Kubuntu itself
<valorie> keep in mind that "14.12.0" is the applications
<valorie> nothing to do with plasma 5 or frameworks 5 in the numbering
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<SonikkuAmerica> Lol, clumsy me can't read the description. :P
<valorie> there is an email on release-team and K-c-d about it
 * valorie wouldn't touch it yet....
<valorie> called "Apps 14.12 release aftermath / Running KF5 apps in KDE 4"
<valorie> of course we're not shipping "kde4" in vivid
<SonikkuAmerica> So this is the PPA for Apps 14.12 ... feels a bit like Ubuntu GNOME where all the extra GNOME apps (that arguably give GNOME that, well, pure GNOME look and feel) get stuck in (at least) one PPA
<SonikkuAmerica> Whoa! Why does whoopsie have a hard dependency on an old version of libwhoopsie0?
<SonikkuAmerica> depends on 0.2.39 but installed version is 0.2.44
<valorie> oooo, please file a bug report
<SonikkuAmerica> Will do immediately.
<valorie> sitter will want to know about that
<valorie> ninjas is very early stuff, SonikkuAmerica
<valorie> we're not even to beta with Vivid
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, with this at least we can fix one problem with in-place upgrades
<SonikkuAmerica> I could also check the daily-build contents as well
<SonikkuAmerica> (I would assume the correct assertion would be in there)
<valorie> I want to be able to upgrade, yeah
<valorie> not brave enough to do it yet
<SonikkuAmerica> Well I test in odd and weird situations, so I guess this is one for you guys at Kubuntu dev team to munch on.
<valorie> yep
<SonikkuAmerica> I actually spotted where the mismatch originated. Apparently the version of whoopsie in vivid is still pointing to the version of libwhoopsie0 used in Utopic
<valorie> these guys are doing so incredibly much at the same time
<valorie> thanks so much for reporting the bug
<SonikkuAmerica> Also I should mention that I already made the switch to systemd
<valorie> working well for you?
<SonikkuAmerica> Absolutely. (I had experience messing with it in ArchLinux with GNOME.) Learned the ins and outs of creating .service files too while I was at it
 * SonikkuAmerica is picking up a 15.04 Alpha 2 image for a clean install
<valorie> be sure to report your results to the qa tracker
<SonikkuAmerica> Right.
<SonikkuAmerica> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/whoopsie/+bug/1414899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1414899 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "whoopsie cannot be installed on upgrade to vivid (hard dependency on libwhoopsie0 0.2.39)" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> thank you, SonikkuAmerica
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> hi soee 
<Riddell> well my e-mail is back working today, I wonder how many I've missed and how many mailing lists I've unsubscribed from
<soee> hihi, Riddell do you have yesterdays history ? I posted 2 paste.ubuntu.com links with Plasma 5.2 upgrades problems
<Riddell> ah libkwinxrenderutils5 -> libkwinxrenderutils6 transition
<Riddell> ok I'll tidy that up
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> :O
<sitter> I always marvel at the ppa-build-status script
<Riddell> sitter: so what to do with all these backports?
<Riddell> sitter: are they ready for testing and moving to kubuntu-ppa/next-backports?
<sitter> staging utopic still
<sitter> shadeslayer didn't run the backport :@
<sitter> Riddell: vivid is good for testing though
<sitter> minus the not released bits, minus muon (deps still stuck in proposed), minus bludevil (bluez5 migration, when is that happening anyway?)
<Riddell> sitter: bluez, rather like qt, seems to be stuck on unity crap
<Riddell> hassle didrocks about it https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions/+packages
<sitter> kubotu: order vodka
 * kubotu slides vodka down the bar to sitter
<Riddell> not until midday!
<sitter> bluez - blocked; qt - blocked; packagekitqt - blocked; telepathy-qt - blocked;
 * sitter fails to read the build-status script
<Riddell> which happens in a large project with lots of different dependencies, it just seems to happen a lot now, and it kindae predictable with canonical wanting to write their own desktop that they don't have the resources to look after all of it
<sitter> I totally fixed it at some point, why is it broken again -.-
<sitter> Riddell: nm /minor/ release landed some 1.5 years after its upstream release :P
<sitter> on the plus side I have been told nm 1.0 ought to land in vivid as well
<Riddell> sitter: minor release of what?
<sitter> networkamanger
<sitter> which I reckon isn't really minor considering it is networkmanager xD
<Riddell> kde-runtime uploaded with qapt depends removed, maybe that'll get muon into the archive
<Riddell> sitter: for the trello, what is telepathy-qt blocked on again?
 * Riddell just puts "waiting on unity stuff"
<Riddell> Quintasan: don't forget you're due to sort out ksnakeduel name
<sitter> Riddell: canonical specific public API patches
<sitter> I did not take a look since last time though, so maybe it can get unblocked but I distinctly remember that there was an API addition that didn't seem to map to any of the upstream changes
<Riddell> mm yes
<sitter> ah ah ah
 * sitter blind
<sitter> kfilemetadata and baloo are red because their versions are different
<Riddell> d_ed: also said he'd look at upstreaming it but it's not like it's fun stuff to work on
<sitter> such smart script
<Riddell> yes the script needs a fix there
<sitter> I think this script needs more fixes than that
<Riddell> well yes
<sitter> does python have a static global variable type?
<Riddell> goodness no
<Riddell> but that sounds mildly evil
<sitter> what's wrong with having a variable that only is initialized once? :O
<Riddell> global variables are usually frowned upon
<sitter> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/504
<sitter> ....
<sitter> Riddell: the important part is the staticness not the globalness :P
<sitter> interestingly I didn't need globalness anyway because the script is very efficient spagetthi holding everything in the main scope...
<Riddell> kglobalaccel_5.6.0-1_amd64.changes is NEW  says Debian FTP masters
<sitter> Riddell: when are you done with 5.2.0 release procedure?
<mitya57> maxy uploaded lots of stuff in the last days
<Riddell> sitter: wanting to tidy up the announce and make publish shortly
<Riddell> sitter: why do you ask?
<sitter> Riddell: I want to merge documentation fixes into releaseme
<sitter> and then carry the entire thing into master
<Riddell> oh go ahead
<Riddell> but I have a lot of plasma release crap in that branch so maybe make a plasma branch for me to keep that in?
<sitter> Riddell: if you were to respond to my mail about plasma bits :P
<Riddell> sitter: which one?
<sitter> the one were I said it should be rubeh :P
<sitter> well rubeh or yaml
<sitter> I rather see the benefit in composing a meta release as a simple yaml config and have tarme deal with how to best get the things
<sitter> anyway, before it goes to master I want to finish up manual configuration, the projects xml does not always scale as well as it should
<sitter> Riddell: what goes into the next-backports ppa, I forgot
<Riddell> sitter: utopic qt5/kf5/plasma5 backports
<Riddell> was my plan
<Riddell> and applications too
<sitter> was there a reason not to put it into next?
<sitter> ah, qt54 possibly wouldn't be too good
<Riddell> right, I'd worry that would break something
<sitter> k
<sitter> so we need update test from next to -> stage0+stage1+stage2+utopic-qt5
<sitter> actually
<sitter> applications need to get split
<Riddell> oh meh, faff
<sitter> the majority of them have nothing todo with next
<sitter> Riddell: I don't get why muon doesn't migrate
<sitter> everything is marked as valid candidate now
<sitter> oh oh, driver-manager maybe
<sitter> if britney output wasn't so atroxious
<sitter> maybe even correctly spelled
 * sitter hungry
<shadeslayer> sitter: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3otBjVZzT0
<sitter> ah
<sitter> Riddell: I think kde-runtime is blocking it
<sitter> seems you uploaded a fix
<Riddell> I did
<mitya57> Hi shadeslayer, can you please quickly review http://mitya57.me/tmp/pkg-kde-tools_0.15.15ubuntu1_0.15.16ubuntu1.debdiff which I am going to upload?
<mitya57> Most is trivial except maybe kf5.pm part
<mitya57> Also qt-kde-team/1/policy.mk delta was mentioned in changelog, but was lost in previous uploads for some reason.
<Riddell> sitter: tagme runs ruby at 100%cpu and doesn't seem to do much :(
<Riddell> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/pcu7yfuay
<sitter> Riddell: for how long?
<sitter> it was still doing project resolution that can take a while
<sitter> actually
<sitter> mh
<sitter> Riddell: you did not specify a name now did you?
<sitter> oh with tagme you wouldn't
<sitter> Riddell: are you sure your release_data is correct?
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/release_data
<Riddell> --MARK--
<sitter> ewww
<sitter> cabbage juice was the worst idea ever
<sitter> Riddell: I think it is just really very slow
<sitter> it does walk the entire xml document for each project
<Riddell> sitter: yeah it's going now
<Riddell> sorry for the noise
<sitter> well it is a bit of a problem
<sitter> alas, not one that is necessarily easy to work out
<sitter> the problem is that release_data holds each invidiual project name, so where tarme would make one query "give me all workspace things", tagme needs to do "give me plasma-workspace, now give me plasma-desktop, now give me ksysguard..." and each of those need to traverse the entire xml because each of those identifiers could be either a component or a module or a project or a subproject of a project
<sitter> it's why I raged about the projects xml when I redid the parser :P
<sitter> the probably best solution is to expand release_data, make it yaml or json and basically marshal the project class which encapsulates the information found in the xml
<sitter> that way nothing but tarme needs to even look at the xml
<sitter> alternatively release_data could use the xml xpath thus making each of those queries an immediate hit through xpath lookup
<shadeslayer> mitya57: -DECM_MKSPECS_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/lib/
<shadeslayer> mitya57: that should really be in kf5flags
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> mitya57: I read that wrong
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> mitya57: so what happens to ECM_MKSPECS_INSTALL_DIR ?
<shadeslayer> or not required?
<shadeslayer> mitya57: and FWIW we can keep the maintainer checking, the maintainers are combined now
<shadeslayer> so it's Debian and Kubuntu Qt/KDE team
<sgclark> morning
<shadeslayer> morning sgclark :)
<yofel> it's a mix of "Debian and Kubuntu" and "Debian and Ubuntu" and "Debian/Ubuntu" and maybe something else and sometimes there's a X-Ubuntu-Maintainer tag
<sitter> on utopic something seems to drag in qt5.3 still
<sitter> brr
<Riddell> !newversion choqok 1.5
<ubottu> Riddell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion choqok 1.5
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1415022
<mitya57> shadeslayer: it was you who dropped ECM_MKSPECS_INSTALL_DIR option: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/pkg-kde-tools.git/commit/?id=1387e463e59a9bef
<shadeslayer> aha cool
<mitya57> (sorry, was afk)
<shadeslayer> I'm awesome
<shadeslayer> mitya57: ship it
<mitya57> shadeslayer: can I add back maintainer checking everywhere? (1,2,3)
<shadeslayer> mitya57: only in 3
<mitya57> ok
<shadeslayer> I don't think our older packages have co maintainer ship with the Debian team
<shadeslayer> so that'll fail there
<mitya57> yep
<sitter> Riddell: utopic seems good for copy unless you want more testering?
<Riddell> sitter: how about kate?
<sitter> that's applications
<Riddell> sitter: what are you proposing to move?
<sitter> plasma-frameworks-qt
<Riddell> why not applications?
<sitter> because I have not tested them
<sitter> also they need splitting IMO, no point in putting the kde4 apps into next
<Riddell> I think apps should have all go into next-backports and kde4 ones into backports
<Riddell> if you're ready to go with plasma-frameworks-qt then ok
<Riddell> and we can fight over who gets to finish off applications
<sitter> Unpacking kate5-data (4:14.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1) ...
<sitter> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kate5-data_4%3a14.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<sitter>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/64x64/apps/kate.png', which is also in package kate-data 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1
<sitter> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<sitter> I am not sure how that backport is supposed to work anyway
<sitter> installing that will break dolphin and kdevelop and whatnot
<Riddell> the icon should be removed from kata-data is all
<sitter> that doesn't solve anything :P
<Riddell> well anyway that needs more testing and tidying as I say
<Riddell> plasma 5.2 on vivid has the issue soee reported earlier with overlapping kwin libs http://paste.ubuntu.com/9885905/
<sitter> if you install kate (kf5) it replaces kate (kdelibs4) and all things that use kpart(4) depend on kate so they'll be satisfied by the kf5 version but that has an incompatibru with kdelibs4 apps, so they have no katepart
<sitter> same for konsole
<sitter> Riddell: I blame that on you
<sitter> fixed in git
<sitter>   Uploading kwin_5.2.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa2_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> time to log out and see what breaks
<Riddell> yay it works!
<Riddell> sitter: let's coordinate on a plan?  plasma 5.2 needs uploaded to vivid? plasma-frameworks-qt backports copied over? apps backports need copied over?  who's doing what?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<yofel> Riddell: doesn't the app backport need testing first? (looking at what sitter posted above it doesn't seem to work?)
<sitter> Riddell: apps needs fixing
<sitter> plasma-framework-qt backport I am on
 * sitter writes script :O
<yofel> also, please only copy full PPA's so no packages get missed (like with the 4.14 precise backport)
<yofel> if you copy subsets copy that somewhere else first and re-test that
<yofel> (or at the very least, re-test *after* the copy has been done)
<sitter> hence why I made 3 stages :P
<yofel> sitter++
<sitter> Riddell: qtquick1 backport is still missing it appears :P
<sitter> pft
<sitter> shadeslayer: oauth gem is not threadsafe xd
<shadeslayer> yay
<sitter> such bastard
<sitter> mutex all the things \o/
<shadeslayer> My mozilla CI scripts are becoming awesomer by the minute
<yofel> is that "awesome" or "monkey awesome" ?
<sitter> monkey patch all the things \o/
<shadeslayer> not monkey patching
<shadeslayer> I found this thing called filterdiff
<shadeslayer> it is the most magical thing ever
<sitter> filterdiff used to be big in the days when people still used debdiff
<shadeslayer> people still use debdiff
<sitter> yeah, there's no need for filtering tho
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9897989/
<shadeslayer> so far
<shadeslayer> not that it'll make any sense :P
 * sitter has threaded ppa copy \o/
<sitter> all hail the mutex
<shadeslayer> pft
<Riddell> sitter: ok shall I upload plasma 5.2 to vivid?
<soee> yes :)
<sitter> Riddell: all goody from my side
<sitter> Riddell: while you are at it, maybe make muon migrate :P
<shadeslayer> sitter:  rewrite dci/mozilla.rb (91%)
<shadeslayer> xD
<sitter> it has no classes
<sitter> I find this highly suspicous
<Riddell> sitter: I'm trying! (on muon)
<shadeslayer> don't need no classes
<shadeslayer> sitter: though it feels like I'm writing C code now xD
<sitter> build_* suggests otherwise
<shadeslayer> sitter: build_* ?
<sitter> the methods
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> sitter: what would you recommend
<sitter> I see a buildthing prototype and specifics of the kind firefox and thunderbird, so there should at least be 2 classes and a module or 2 classes and one base
<sitter> *base class
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<shadeslayer> sitter: I'll spend some more time architechting it better I guess
<shadeslayer> when I have time
<shadeslayer> for now this will do
<sitter> listen to robucop :P
<shadeslayer> I did
<sitter> if you have more than 10 lines of code in a method you are most likely cheating
<shadeslayer> I feel that's stupid tbh
<shadeslayer> the 10 line limit
<sitter> sometimes it is
<sitter> most of the times it actually isn't
<shadeslayer> sitter: so something like : MozBase, which does pull-lp-source, install build deps and what not, and then specific hacks go into firefox and tb classes?
<sitter> yup
<Quintasan> Riddell: Sure.
<sitter> Riddell: plasma-frameworks-qt copied, pending publication
 * sitter is tempted to say that we should continue using 3 stages moving forward
<sitter> makes for much easier isolated testing, unfortunately dependency management on PPAs is a bit of a drag
<Riddell> sitter: you didn't package plasma 5.2 bluedevil?
<sitter> Riddell: bluez
<Riddell> sitter: right but it can be backported and the vivid packages uploaded to transition ppa
<sitter> Riddell: I feel a bit uneasy about that, should bluez5 not get landed we are in a world of trouble
<Riddell> shrug, bluedevil for kdelibs4 doesn't do much on plasma 5
<sitter> true enough, but if we backport we need to backport bluez5 which means if a next user then upgrades to vivid they still have bluez5 with potential screwery
<sitter> Riddell: maybe assert bluez5 as a hard requirement for us?
<Riddell> sitter: how do you mean?
<sitter> Riddell: get foundations to commit to bluez5 landing in vivid, or did they do that anyway?
<sitter> I understand only mobile is holding up the landing
<sitter> 14.10 libbluedevil uploading to staging
<shadeslayer> sitter: my linter doesn't seem to pick up variables that aren't defined
<shadeslayer> any idea what I can use?
<sitter> there no such thing I think
<shadeslayer> :(
<sitter> variables can come from outofscope due to the non-finalized state of all objects, so until actual runtime there is no way to accurately tell whether a variable is defined
<sitter> ruby -w might tell you at runtime though
<shadeslayer> sitter: but then I have stupid shite like http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/commit/?id=8c69f9b885ec98ef389dc5c79acdb96ba6f5a3c5
<sitter> which plays back into the fact that you should unittest everything :P
<sitter> shadeslayer: write tests :P
<shadeslayer> uf
<shadeslayer> can't, tests would need root etc
<sitter> not a good test wouldn't
<shadeslayer> code needs root
<shadeslayer> in certain parts
<shadeslayer> like apt-get update and stuff
<sitter> I doubt that is ever going to change btw, new_changelog in that case could be a variable defined in the super scope, a module that you mixin, a class deriving from this context etc. etc. all of which can be different files
<sitter> shadeslayer: make it testable then?
<shadeslayer> not sure how to do that, but I'll try
<sitter> overload Kernel::system in the test and make it noop for example
<sitter> would be naughty but that's one option for example
<sitter> I think we'll eventually need a class/module wrapping around Apt anyway. for testing purposes you could then open up the class in the test case and make system noop, that way the noopness is limited to apt and doesn't interfer with anything else
 * sitter scratches head
<sitter> ha!
<sitter> status page script list for utopic is incomplete
<sitter> Riddell: what do we do with kcm-touchpad and usermanager?
<sitter> should I fetch new snapshots?
<shadeslayer> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9898643/
<shadeslayer> sitter: makes me not want to use overlayfs
<Riddell> sitter: leave them at beta for now
<Riddell> kcm-touchpad will need an update but it needs testing and ktouchpadenabler removing
<sitter> there are no beta backports
<shadeslayer> I broke a thing
<shadeslayer> oh noes
<SonikkuAmerica> So I've got good news and bad news
<Riddell> good news is good
<SonikkuAmerica> The good news is, I have Plasma 5. The bad news is, I have a mixed system. I filed a bug as to the reason why already. But the other bad news is, the daily build threw me "invalid magic number" errors.
<SonikkuAmerica> So bug 1414899 , by the way
<ubottu> bug 1414899 in whoopsie (Ubuntu) "whoopsie cannot be installed on upgrade to vivid (hard dependency on libwhoopsie0 0.2.39)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1414899
<Riddell> 5.2.0 is uploaded to vivid
<Riddell> including kwin 5.2.0.1
<Riddell> which we can ignore for utopic because utopic already has qt 5.4 which fixes the issue too
<shadeslayer> mitya57: re Qt 5.4 fixes for 5.3.2, I don't think it's worth the effort
<shadeslayer> mitya57: because we also want things like better high dpi support and what not
<shadeslayer> which you can probably not backport
<sitter> shadeslayer: releaseme's upcoming logable module in case you want something reusable btw : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9898985/
<sitter> can be mixed into other modules and classes alike
<shadeslayer> just put it in ci-tooling/lib ?
<sitter> shadeslayer: yeah
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9899074/
<sitter> this version has slightlyb etter output when used from class methods
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9899102/
<sitter> this one supports prepending properly xD
<sitter> now I am done
<sitter> Riddell: any reason not to pull a snapshot of user-manager/kcm-toucpad?
<shadeslayer> sitter: all that seems magic to me at the moment
<Riddell> sitter: any reason to do so?
<Riddell> sitter: ooh ooh [ubuntu/vivid] libqapt 3.0.0-0ubuntu2 (Accepted)
<mitya57> shadeslayer: ok
<mitya57> shadeslayer: in any case the patches needed for tray icons are already in vivid
<shadeslayer> mitya57: roger, thanks for that! :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Um... is the MD5 checksum listed on cdimage.u.c correct for vivid Alpha 2?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw I'll need your notes from Spanish class when I get back :P
<Riddell> SonikkuAmerica: should be
<Riddell> shadeslayer: que pasa, is all you need to know :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Riddell: Then I should be very afraid - the image I just downloaded gave me a completely different MD5 sum
<shadeslayer> xD
<Riddell> SonikkuAmerica: which one?
<SonikkuAmerica> Vivid Alpha 2
 * SonikkuAmerica is DL'ing a 2nd image into another dir to double-check
<Riddell> >sha256sum vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<Riddell> c309ef229f2ddfa59a7db5f3a346b269e51054192be3246bf0407c4d2b5ff35d  vivid-desktop-amd64.iso
<Riddell> same as http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.04/alpha-2/SHA256SUMS
<sitter> shadeslayer: mh, the prepend and included functions are builtins called when one uses the include or prepend keywords on a thing, extend and include respectively then pull ClassMethods into the thing that includes or presend, and extend basically adds all the rubbish into class scope and include into instance scope
<sitter> severe meta programming that is :P
<SonikkuAmerica> I also got something different with the SHA256 sum. Probably a fluke then. The 2nd image should tell all now. > Riddell
<shadeslayer> sitter: don't try to explain it, I've only had 4 hours of sleep
<shadeslayer> Cards against humanity and the drinking went on for too long
<sitter> long story short: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9899270/
<sitter> you include the logable feature into any other thing and that other thing can then use the ClassMethods defined in the Logable
<sitter> alas, the name there is right now misleading because the methods get imported into class and instance scope, as seen in the class B example there you can call log_warn from an instance method and a class method
<serverhamster> Will plasma 5.2 come to 14.10 too?
<sitter> shadeslayer, Riddell: whatever is this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/4:5.2.0-0ubuntu1/+build/6754738/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-i386.muon_4%3A5.2.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> sitter: aha
<shadeslayer> oho 
<shadeslayer> sitter: mitya uploaded new pkg-kde-tools with policy check
<Riddell> "debian_qt_kde.mk usage denied by policy..  Stop." gosh, harsh
<shadeslayer> maybe you want to make muon shared between Debian and Kubuntu
<Riddell> waa, so everything is going to fail to compile?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no, unless you changed the maintainers
<Riddell> it is isn't it?
<shadeslayer> from Debian Qt/KDE team to whatever
<Riddell> oh that does need fixed
<Riddell> hmm
<shadeslayer> what needs fixed?
<sitter> we use Debian/Kubuntu Qt/KDE or something
<Riddell> maintainer is still jontheechidna for some reason
<Riddell> hi manchicken!
<Riddell> how's life?
<manchicken> I'll chat you.
<sitter> Riddell: ah well, that's wrong to begin with then xD
<manchicken> Does anybody know how to get the wifi notifications to stop reappearing on vivid?
<manchicken> Okay, Riddell, I'm on the server
<Riddell> manchicken: groovy, this is an ec2 cloud computer and we're sharing a screen, can you see it installing stuff?
<manchicken> Running that command now.
<manchicken> Yessir!
<manchicken> Screen?
<Riddell> yep, boybu is a nice setup for GNU Screen
<manchicken> Cool.
<Riddell> manchicken: what would you like to package today?
<manchicken> What's the ^A?
<Riddell> choqok seems to have a new release
<manchicken> Sure!
<Riddell> I see no ^A
<manchicken> The control key
<Riddell> should be set to go to beginning of line
<Riddell> this Screen escape key is F12 i think
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<Riddell> manchicken: make a new directory and download the current choqok with apt-get source
<manchicken>  K
<Riddell> manchicken: so a source "package" is the .orig upstream tar, the debian tar and a description file .dsc with meta data
<Riddell> manchicken: cd into the source
<Riddell> you'll see the source code
<Riddell> and a debian/ directory
<Riddell> manchicken: this is the packaging take a look in each file and ask me what you don't understand
<Riddell> manchicken: you picked the most complex one
<Riddell> debian/rules is a makefile
<Riddell> which has a build: target that runs the make; make install
<Riddell> there's a few different ways to abstract the makefiles so they just do the right thing
<Riddell> this seems to use an old system called cdbs which is pretty complex
<manchicken> So it does that implicitly?\
<manchicken> For the build/choqok:: rule I only see docbook stuff.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> it'll magically know to run cmake and install it (into debian/tmp)
<Riddell> all the rules file is adding is the manpage which Debian likes to add for everything
<manchicken> Righto.
<Riddell> don't spend too long trying to understand cdbs style debian/rules files, they're not much used any more
<manchicken> Righto.
<Riddell> manchicken: really, get out of there before it eats your mind, almost all packages use debhelper 9 now which is much nicer
<manchicken> I'm just trying to understand the build ^_^
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> So debuild?
<Riddell> manchicken: no, this is the old package, we want to update to the new one
<manchicken> Oh, no, I need to pull the new version. Right.
<Riddell> manchicken: in a new directory grab the new one from http://choqok.gnufolks.org/download/
<manchicken> Is that on the KDE git repo then?
<Riddell> I think it is but just grab the tar from the website
<Riddell> manchicken: the tar also needs renamed for the name format packages need
<Riddell> name_1.0.orig.tar.bz2
<manchicken> Is xz okay still or should I change it to be a .tar.bz2?
<Riddell> xz is good yes
<manchicken> Cool.
<manchicken> Like that?
<Riddell> manchicken: yep
<Riddell> manchicken: copy over the debian/ directory from the old package
<Riddell> manchicken: in the sources run  dch  and add a new changelog
<Riddell> set the version to 1.5-0ubuntu1
<manchicken> So go into the toplevel package directory choqok-1.5?
<Riddell> yep, or in debian/ probably works too
<manchicken> Vivid?
<Riddell> yes lower case
<manchicken> Or Is there an LP ticket for this?
<manchicken> I can't remember if package updates get tickets.
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1415022
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1415022 in choqok (Ubuntu) "Please update choqok to 1.5" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> yep, that one
<Riddell> LP: #1415022  is the syntax
<Riddell> give it a text desciption too
<Riddell> oh groovy
<manchicken> Like that?
<Riddell> lovely
<manchicken> (I like that this helps reduce my likelihood of screwing up since you can verify)
<manchicken> Okay, and written.
<Riddell> now debuild
<manchicken> One second, I want to take notes.
<Riddell> gosh it's communitymanagerappreciationday.com, I wonder when distro packager appreciation day is
<manchicken> I'm going to share this note with you so that you can help edit it.
<manchicken> It's on evernote, do you have an evernote email?
<Riddell> mm nope
<Riddell> notes.kde.org has etherpad, google docs works
<manchicken> Evernote seemed to know you. heh
<manchicken> Anyway, debuilg.
<manchicken> debuild even
<Riddell> apt install those
<manchicken> Isn't there an debhelper to install deps?
<manchicken> I guess not
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-thingy
<Riddell> can work if it's installed
<manchicken> Do I have sudo?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> also apt instead of apt-get
<Riddell> those 4 character are stealing precious keyboard lifetime
<manchicken> Like that?
<manchicken> Hahah
<Riddell> yep
<manchicken> I type fast
<manchicken> Gotta love those dependencies.
 * Riddell also aliases  apt="sudo apt"
<manchicken> hah
<Riddell> go go debuild
<Riddell> uh oh
<manchicken> Missed one
<Riddell> and it doesn't like something on line 5 of changelog
<Riddell> maybe the comma
<Riddell> manchicken: oh I know
<Riddell> manchicken: it wants two spaces after the e-mail
<manchicken> Oooh
<manchicken> I wouldn't have gotten that
<manchicken> I never noticed that Star Trek TNG had sonic screwdrivers, too.
<Riddell> have a cup of tea I guess, it's a slow ec2
<Riddell> it does?
<Riddell> aren't they called phasers and are actually quite violent?
<manchicken> In engineeringthey were using a sonic driver. Watching season 1 episode 2.
<Riddell> isn't that still the pilot?
<manchicken> The pilot was split, but on Netflix it's still one episode.
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> does it explain why the captain claims to be french but has an english accent?
<manchicken> heh
<Riddell> manchicken: anyway stuff we've simplified here, often packaging is in bzr or debian git so it's best to get it from there rather than apt-get source the old one
<Riddell> and update the git after
<Riddell> it'll be listed in debian/control if it is
<manchicken> Okay, so maybe we can do one like that right after this one?
<Riddell> and actually debian do keep this in git at http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/choqok.git
<Riddell> but we don't
<Riddell> this package only makes one .deb so there's no files that need to be split up into separate .debs, if so there would be multiple foo.install and bar.install files in debian/ to say which file goes where
<Riddell> this package was taken from debian (as most packages in ubuntu are) and looking at the git they don't have any new versions since we took theirs
<Riddell> but if they did it would be good to merge them back together
<Riddell> or just start with the debian package and drop any change ubuntu had if it's not needed
<manchicken> Makes sense.
<Riddell> and as I say this is with cdbs which is old and crap so it might be an idea to convert to debhelper 9 (but then it would be a divertion from debian so you'd need to try to get whoever looks after it in debian to take the change or have a large difference with no gain)
<manchicken> For a microblogging client this thing takes a while to build.
<Riddell> slow ec2 as I say
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Do we package CPAN modules ourselves?
<Riddell> ubuntu typically doesn't do much with perl, ubuntu perfers python (unless it's sitter in which case it prefers ruby)
<Riddell> cpan modules in debian are usually only packaged if something else needs them
<manchicken> We do have some modules in the repos.
<manchicken> Righto. I've been doing a bunch of C for the Net::AMQP::RabbitMQ module.
<Riddell> yeah popular ones will be there and ones used by other packages
<Riddell> manchicken: it's finished compiling and installing
<Riddell> manchicken: now it runs all the debhelper script dh_foo which do lots of bits to turn the installed files into the .deb
<Riddell> ooh exciting, it's running lintian
<Riddell> which is a tool to check for common problems in packages
<Riddell> manchicken: all done!
<manchicken> So, should I download and sign that package?
<Riddell> manchicken: take a look in the directory above you should see the .deb
<Riddell> manchicken: I don't suppose you're running i386?
<Riddell> manchicken: run the .deb through lesspipe to check the contents are sane
<Riddell> manchicken: and  dpkg --install it to check it actually installs
<manchicken> I'm amd64
<Riddell> mm me too
<manchicken> Connection is going silly
<Riddell> looks good
<manchicken> That seems reasonable.
<Riddell> apt -f install to fix it
<Riddell> no filename with it
<Riddell> -f is "something is half installed, please fix it apt"
<manchicken> Gotcha
<Riddell> sudo apt -f install
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> I keep having connection issues.
<manchicken> Comcast is not cool.
<manchicken> Installed
<manchicken> Wow, episode 3 of season 1 is super racist...
<Riddell> oh?
<Riddell> manchicken: so groovy it built and installs
<Riddell> manchicken: you can run  debuild -S  in the sources to build the source package
<manchicken> They encounter an alien race which reinforces a racist african tribal trope.
<Riddell> which is just making the debian tar and a couple of meta data files .dsc and .changes
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> All good?
<Riddell> let me sign it
<manchicken> Righto.
<Riddell> manchicken: ok I signed the .changes file using..
<Riddell> debsign -r ubuntu@ec2-54-242-81-84.compute-1.amazonaws.com:choqok-manchicken-build/choqok_1.5-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> it'll normally do that as part of the debuild if the debian/changelog e-mail matches a gpg key on your system
<Riddell> manchicken: right let's upload
<Riddell> look into choqok_1.5-0ubuntu1_source.changes and check it's going to the right release
<Riddell> then  dput ubuntu choqok_1.5-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<Riddell> you'll need to read the manpage to work out how to get it to not moan about no gpg key on the server
<Riddell> ignore the i386 changes
<Riddell> that was made when you built the .deb package
<Riddell> but ubuntu forbits uploading a .deb package
<Riddell> (unlike debian who i think still require it for some reason)
<manchicken> Like that?
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> so now you can watch it build at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choqok/1.5-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> it'll build in vivid-proposed
<Riddell> if it builds and doesn't cause anything to break it'll get moved to vivid-release
<Riddell> and life is good
<Riddell> you should join https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts
<manchicken> w00t
<Riddell> packaging takes an hour or two to learn but there's loads of finer details we've missed out so there's a never ending learning process
<Riddell> if you want another challenge digikam could do with being packaged I think
<SonikkuAmerica> Finally a good test case
<SonikkuAmerica> But not without some difficulty.
<manchicken> YEah
<SonikkuAmerica> (To the QA Tracker!)
<manchicken> I think that may have been the first package I've ever uploaded. hah
<manchicken> More than eight years in, and I finally got one uploaded... with much hand holding. hah
<SonikkuAmerica> So, anyway, I was dumb and re-downloaded the whole Alpha 2 ISO because of a checksum mismatch
<manchicken> Okay, so I'll try this one by myself ten
<manchicken> then*
<SonikkuAmerica> When I could've just installed zsync and fixed it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Then came the 2 test cases.
<SonikkuAmerica> The independent variable this time was the init daemon.
<manchicken> Is there a master list of the tickets?
<SonikkuAmerica> manchicken: Tickets as in bugs or the QA tracker?
<manchicken> LP bugs
<SonikkuAmerica> manchicken: Generally a master list can be found per package or work item
<manchicken> Riddell: This ticket then? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/1379410
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1379410 in digikam (Ubuntu) "Please update digikam to 4.6.0" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> manchicken: yep
<manchicken> w00t
<Riddell> manchicken: I need to leave, let me know when I can turn off the ec2
<manchicken> Should I assign these tickets to myself?
<Riddell> yeah
<manchicken> Okay, my ticket is to upgrade to 4.5.0, but the attachment is for 4.6.0
<Riddell> attachment?
<Riddell> use your common sense on what the right thing to do is
<manchicken> Okay, so my ticket is 4.5.0, not 4.6.0.
<Riddell> do the latest version
<manchicken> Righto.
<SonikkuAmerica> Installer dies, no reason given.
<SonikkuAmerica> (This was trying to inject an install into an unformatted partition.)
<manchicken> So I should pull this from the bzr repo, yes?
<manchicken> How do people ususally brin their SSH key to the ec2?
<manchicken> bring*
<_Groo_> any news on the 14.12 backports to utopic?
<manchicken> Very slow ec2...
<manchicken> Man, trying to get digikam out of bzr so that I can get the latest patches.
<soee> Riddell: ping
<manchicken> He runnoft.
<manchicken> soee: You ever work with packaging where a patch was out of date?
<soee> manchicken: nope sorry
<manchicken> Anybody else?
<Riddell> quilt is what you need
<Riddell> quilt pop and push
<Riddell> quilt push -f
<Riddell> edit
<Riddell> quilt refresh
 * manchicken googles.
<manchicken> I was checking the bzr repo to see if there was a later and greater revision.
<soee> Riddell: updates in Vivid, this one is going to be removed right: libmuonprivate2 ?
<manchicken> Riddell: How do we change the screen window in this screen session?
<Riddell> soee fine
<Riddell> f12 2
<soee> why since i rememebr this message is produced often during updates: Unknown media type in type 'all/all' etc.
<soee> can't we get rid of thise media types ?
<Riddell> manchicken: on my computer now if you need help
<Riddell> soee: dunno it's been a warning for years,worth investigating but not very important
<soee> Riddell: yes harmless but so annoying :)
<manchicken> Okay, so I think I can just manually fix this patch.
<manchicken> But I'm curious as to whether or not we have another version of this updated patch already lying around somewhere.
<manchicken> The bzr branch is even more out of date.
<Riddell> soee: something kde will be using that mimetype which doesn't really exist in the xdg mimetype list, it could be added though
<Riddell> manchicken: check debian git
<Riddell> but I don't think so
<yofel> manchicken: bzr for digikam? I think a gsoc student was working on it a bit but his work supposedly got lost. Then I did some changes in bzr but never had time to actually work on the update
<Riddell> manchicken: remove that one
<manchicken> hah
<manchicken> K.
<manchicken> Just rm thefile?
<Riddell> manchicken: it's called "upstream_." so it comes from digikam git anyway
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<Riddell> manchicken: yes and edit it out of debian/patches/series
<Riddell> (I expect there's a quilt command to do that but I've never bothered to learn)
<Riddell> manchicken: also this will take days to build, you might be better doing it on your own computer or asking for a better ec2
<manchicken> That's a good point.
<Riddell> manchicken: are you running vivid?
<yofel> also don't forget to bzr rm the patch later
<manchicken> Yes
<manchicken> yofel: The bzr repo for digikam seems rather out of date.
<manchicken> It may have been a while since it was refreshed from upstream.
<Riddell> manchicken: this may well be the case, we're also moving our branches over to debian git so for bonus points you can get an account on alioth and see if there's a place to put it there
<yofel> IIRC digikam is in debian SVN
<manchicken> Riddell: What would you recommend for building?
<manchicken> I'm worried about getting caught up in build hell.
<yofel> manchicken: bzr looks like it's in sync with the archive to me
<manchicken> (because I've never been derailed by a build environment problem before, and I don't know how to use our build virtualization pieces)
<manchicken> yofel: The one patch for the mysqld seems like it's pointing at a super old version.
<Riddell> manchicken: how do you mean?
<manchicken> Well the version of the package directory referenced in the diff itself was 2.0, but also, it had the exact same diff.
<yofel> manchicken: the path prefix is stripped by patch, so that doesn't matter
<Riddell> manchicken: if I was me I'd make a chroot on my local machine to build it
<yofel> otherwise we would have to refresh the patch each time we update the version
<soee> woho new webbrowser :o
<yofel> or well, *all* patches each time
<manchicken> Riddell: Can you RTFM me on that?
<manchicken> Riddell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot ?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> deboostrap vivid vivid  will make one
<Riddell> then   chroot vivid  to get into it
<Riddell> instant vivid build environment, all clean
<soee> do you also liek 0.5 second freeze when opening new app ?
<soee> *do you also have
<Riddell> pbuilder is another tool which sets up a chroot, builds it and then removes the chroot.  I only like to use it for a final check as it makes you build it all from scratch even if you only change a small thing
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> I'm out of that session then.
<manchicken> I'll do this locally.
<Riddell> manchicken: copied your files over?
<manchicken> Yeah
<manchicken> I only had the one, really.
<manchicken> Everything else was generated :)
<Riddell> killed it
<Riddell> "3h59m" just before we got charged for another hour :)
<manchicken> Sorry I took so long.
<Riddell> no no, it's there to be used
<Riddell> and you're a pleasure to tutor compared to the google code-in students we had :)
<manchicken> haha
<manchicken> Riddell: That package we worked on earlier is accepted for several archs now.
<Riddell> arm64 being slow as usual
<Riddell> do download and test the amd64 one
<Riddell> hmm, I can't actually add an account
<Riddell> ok working now
<Riddell> suspicious
<manchicken> Okay, so, it says I'm missing schroot.conf
<manchicken> ....
<Riddell> manchicken: what says that?
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> hey @kubuntu , an installer asking for the crypt-password before choosing the keyboard layout is not nice. shot myself in the foot right now
<Riddell> "
<manchicken> hah, I just touched the file.
<manchicken> schroot
<Riddell> says twitter, a fair point
<Riddell> oh I've not used schroot, it's like pbuilder isn't it?
<manchicken> w00t!
<manchicken> Got it.
<manchicken> digikam is huge.
<manchicken> Riddell: So I should start with the apt-get source, add in the latest stable package, commit the souce directory to the bzr repo with the updated patch?
<Riddell> manchicken: if apt-get source has a newer version sure
<manchicken> Cool, but do we want to merge the stable version from the tarball into he bazaar repo/
<manchicken> ?
<yofel> shouldn't be a merge if you got the vivid source
<yofel> just copy your debian dir over and commit
<manchicken> yofel: I think I understand what you just said, but I'm not sure. Could you repeat it worded differently?
<yofel> checkout what we have in bzr, copy the debian folder you just worked on in there, bzr rm whatever you had to delete, then bzr commit your changes
<manchicken> digikam is coming in from upstream though, yeah?
<manchicken> So should I just unpack the stable tarball into the base of the bzr repo?
<yofel> no, *just* the debian folder. We don't keep the upstream source in the VCS again
<yofel> you can then make a package from bzr with 'bzr builddeb' which will pick up the orig tarball by itself
<yofel> hm, debian actually has 4:4.4.0-1.1
<yofel> nvm for now
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> So if there's source in the bzr, ignore it?
<yofel> there isn't ;)
<yofel> if you copy more than you intended, bzr will ignore anything it doesn't actually track
<manchicken> It seems like digikam's bzr repo does have source.
<yofel> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/digikam/ doesn't
<manchicken> lp:ubuntu/digikam <-- That's the repo I have.
<manchicken> Okay, that's my problem then.
<yofel> see "Vcs-Bzr" in the control file for the correct URL
<manchicken> Remember, I'm pretty new to the packaging.
<yofel> no problem, apt will also point you to it when you run apt-get source
<ovidiu-florin> In case you haven't seen it: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1z2u1pM8PeY
<soee> ovidiu-florin: nice ill share on g+ :)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: where did you see that linked?
<soee> ok folks on #plasma know about the freeze bug i mentioned earlier: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-40207
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-28
<manchicken> Hiya
<manchicken> woot! digiKam is still building.
<manchicken> I may need help committing to the kubuntu-packagers repo for digikam
<manchicken> Darnit, "dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/libexec" during build of digikam.
<manchicken> If this build fails again I'm going to cry... it takes an hour to build each time...
<valorie> manchicken: are you using ccache?
<valorie> that helps
<valorie> also, if you have more computers, you can use icecream server
<valorie> distributed building
 * sitter forgot to unpause ci yesterday ^^
<soee> good morning
<yofel> manchicken: you can also build with -nc, that won't re-compile anything and just continue from the failed target
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> manchicken: debuild -nc  is your friend when doing incremental changes
<Riddell> morning sitter my darling
<sitter> oh my
<sitter> Riddell: おはよう what can I do for you this fine morning ^^
<Riddell> remind me of the state of these bloody backports is 
<Riddell> I see lots of bits in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-backports/+packages
<sitter> Riddell: plasma-frameworks-qt landed, sans user-manager/kcm-touchpad/bludevil/libbluedevil
<sitter> those 4 are however in staging 
<sitter> so the former two can migrate to backports today
<sitter> I am still not too sure about the bluetooth stuff
<sitter> utopic pkg-kde-tools is not new enough for maxy's changes :'<
<Riddell> ok groovy
<Riddell> sitter: can I announce this on kubuntu.org or is more testing needed?
<sitter> Riddell: should be good for announcement, although to my knowledge only I have tested it, so it kinda depends on whether you trust my system enough :P
<Riddell> hmm, might be worth a virtualbox install
<sitter> Riddell: do we want to spend time on kwin 5.2.0.1?
 * sitter actually wonders how it built for vivid considering it still has qt5.3 Oo
<mgraesslin> sitter: it's a runtime problem
<sitter> ah
<sitter> clearly the solution here is mitya57 landing qt5.4 ;)
<mgraesslin> you might need it for a PPA for 14.10 though
<Riddell> sitter: not to backport, utopic backports have qt5.4 so no problem there
<mgraesslin> (no idea whether you are going to provide it)
<Riddell> and I already uploaded it for vivid
<sitter> so I see
<sitter> groovy
<sitter> mgraesslin: PPAs all have 5.4, vivid only doesn't because .0 has some release blockers for canonical AFAIK
<mgraesslin> interesting
<mitya57> sitter: I can land it while Timo is on holidays and doesn't see it :)
<sitter> no one will ever know xD
<Riddell> mitya57: what is the setup with you and timo by the way? are you both employed/contracted by canonical for qt? I must confess I always get you mixed up because you both have nicks that start with "mi"
<mitya57> no, only Timo is canonical employee
<mitya57> But I do lots of Qt programming for work/university/fun
<Riddell> qt can make programming fun, it's a rare thing that
<sitter> Riddell: whatever happened to the new website? :(
<Riddell> sitter: nobody got back to bukai and he's not come back on the channel
<Riddell> it's a bit of a failure
<soee> lets hope i can make it in time for vivid with promo site :~|
<sitter> Riddell: I did not see a mail
<Riddell> I think he only asked on the channel
<sitter> well that's a mistake :P
<sitter> vivid CI is burning again >.<
<Riddell> burning? is that a good thing?
<sitter> no
<Riddell> oh
<sitter> also we need to start integrating pkg-kde-tools, which means we need to support native packages :S
<sitter> the one in utopic doesn't qualify for maxy's new ECM changes
<Riddell> integrating pkg-kde-tools?
<Riddell> backporting it?
<sitter> Riddell: building it as part of CI, backporting manually won't fly
<sitter> causes all sorts of madness
<sitter> plus manual backports need to be manually updated and copied around, much hassle
<Riddell> sitter: what new feature is needed?
<Riddell> uh, plasma-nm has decided to fail on something in the code https://launchpadlibrarian.net/196018934/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.plasma-nm_4%3A5.2.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sitter> Oo
<sitter> Get:396 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/ vivid/universe libkf5networkmanagerqt-dev amd64 5.6.0-0ubuntu1 [35.9 kB]
<sitter> Riddell: missing include?
<sitter> it's odd that it would build in the ppa
<sitter> ah
<sitter> no, I don't get it ^^
<sitter> Riddell: jgrulich did mention that we likely want networkmanager-qt fixes from 5.7 with the new NM
<sitter> I see nothign immediately wrong with 5.6 though
<Riddell> yep compiles fine locally
<sitter> Riddell: with completely up-to-date system?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> sitter: yep, let me try enabling -proposed
<Riddell> mm there's a new network-manager in proposed
<sitter>  git stash poop                                                                                                                                                                                                             [±rewrite ●▴]
<sitter> usage: git stash list [<options>]
<sitter> typo of the day
<sitter> Riddell: reckon that explains it then, I still don't know how a networkmanager could affect linkagery 
<sitter> oh unless certain classes are not built Oo
<sitter> oh oh oh, I know, teamsetting surely only gets built in networkmanager-qt when built against the new NM
<BluesKaj> oh no, not replacing NM ...it works so well as it is...hope the changes are just cosmetic
<Riddell> cyphermox: what's new?
<sitter> Riddell: so possibly a rebuild of networkmanager-qt would fix it
<sitter> shadeslayer: fully tested version of logable http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=releaseme.git&a=blob&h=8f33674ff840384eee44da28035716de9f881dd4&hb=779edd71be0a0a7c19e7b15b62ce8cc8b8f95fb5&f=lib%2Flogable.rb
<kfunk> could someone do me a favor and check if/why the subversion plugin is still not being shipped in Debian/Ubuntu packages? there were licensing issues but AFAIU these have been resolved long time ago -- see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322225#c5
<ubottu> KDE bug 322225 in subversion "Kdevelop Subversion plugin is missing? - Licensing Issues" [Normal,Confirmed]
<kfunk> oh, that's just been fixed apparently: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=719202
<ubottu> Debian bug 719202 in src:kdevplatform "kdevelop: Subversion support kdevelop4.5.1" [Normal,Fixed]
<kfunk> uh, s/just/a year ago/?
<Riddell> sitter: installing utopic plasma 5 I can't do a simple full-upgrade to get plasma 5.2 installed :(
<Riddell> kfunk: mm do you know where in kdevelop sources builds it?
<kfunk> Riddell: it's in kdevplatform
<kfunk> kdevplatform.git:plugins/subversion
<sitter> Riddell: what seems to be the problem?
<Riddell> kfunk: we do patch it out due to a patch from debian "Subject: Do not compile incompatible licensed SVN plugin"
<Riddell> excludeSvnPluginFromCompilation.diff
<kfunk> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=719202 contains "[ Andreas Cord-Landwehr ]
<kfunk>    * Re-enable GPL-3+ licensed SVN plugin due to fixed license issue in
<kfunk>      GPL-2+ licensed shared library kdevplatformoutputview (was GPL-2)
<kfunk>      (Closes: #719202)"
<ubottu> Debian bug 719202 in src:kdevplatform "kdevelop: Subversion support kdevelop4.5.1" [Normal,Fixed]
<kfunk> I'm confuzzled, so why is it still patched out?
<Riddell> kfunk: gosh looks like it's out fault :(
<Riddell> kfunk: the patch was kept during our latest merge even though debian had dropped it
<kfunk>  /o\
<Riddell> kfunk: how did you come across this? what do I need to fix?
<kfunk> someone was updated the BKO bug
<kfunk> updating*
<kfunk> well, drop the patch patching out the subversion plugin if possible
<kfunk> https://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=kdevsubversion.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=testing&arch=any
<kfunk> indeed, Debian ships it
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<kfunk> Riddell: want me to create a bug report?
<Riddell> kfunk: if you like, launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform
<sitter> Riddell: releseme svn should be substantially less verbose now
<sitter> still not quite like I want it to be but at least the walls of svn errors are gone
<manchicken> Riddell: Any clue what's up with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916446/ ?
<Riddell> rebuilding networkmanager-qt adds a load of new symbols
<Riddell> which is a good thing I guess
<sitter> yeah
<kfunk> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform/+bug/1415451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1415451 in kdevplatform (Ubuntu) "Subversion plugin still not being shipped" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> manchicken: one of the .install files will be listing usr/lib/kde4/libexec but that directory isn't made any more?
<manchicken> That sounds like something I should remove then?
<Riddell> manchicken: yes, this is normal when you have new versions, some files no longer exist and new ones exist
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<Riddell> manchicken: you'll need to remove from .install files anything that no longer exists then add in any new ones working out what package to put them into
<Riddell> manchicken: run   dh_install --list-missing  to not have to go through the build all again
<Riddell> manchicken: and run  debuild -nc  when you think it's all good to start the build again without doing a clear of compiled stuff
<manchicken> The debian/patches/sendimages-icedove.diff patch is obsolete, now, it moved upstream.
<Riddell> great, scrap it
<Riddell> less patches the better
<manchicken> Yeah, there's only the mysqld patch now.
 * kfunk .oO(oh yeah, about the "less patches" thing)
<Riddell> which hopefully you reformatted to fit in with the changes in the cmake file
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> It builds and links, it's just the building of the deb which is failing right now.
<Riddell> manchicken: remind me what timezone you're in you are in out of interest
<manchicken> US-Eastern
<manchicken> Moved to Fairfax, VA
<manchicken> Do we want libkface to build? It seems like we should, it was previously in a .install file.
<Riddell> manchicken: oh that's the question
<manchicken> Something tells me I should not indiscriminently delete those.
<Riddell> https://paste.kde.org/pypcuxoys
<Riddell> manchicken: in previous versions it built by default
<Riddell> now it seems not to
<Riddell> ah wait, there's two libraries
<Riddell> libkface was in digikam and has now been split out and released so just add a build-depends on libkface-dev
<Riddell> and it should build
<Riddell> libkgeomap seems to have been set to not build by default but has not had a separate releae
<Riddell> so I think it should be patched to build it again
<Riddell> such is the life of a packager, occational detective work needed
<Riddell> you can reply to gilles for me if you want to confirm that
<Riddell> sitter: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-226-117-12.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> sitter: apt full-upgrade wants to uninstall kubuntu-plasma5-desktop
<Riddell> because it doesn't want to upgrade libkfilemetadata or something
<Riddell> although it will if you ask it explicitly
<Riddell> at which point plasma dies and you can't log back in
<sitter> Riddell: which key did you use?
<Riddell> sitter: key?#
<sitter> ssh key
<sitter> I have 300 of them
<Riddell> sitter: whatever was on launchpad
<Riddell> me@smith
<sitter> byobu :@
<Riddell> I'm watching you!
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9916697/
<sitter> I thought you fixed that?
<Riddell> I can't remember if I backported it
<sitter> apparently not
<Riddell> new plasma-nm and networkmanager-qt up
<sitter> something depends on libkf5filemetadata2 :S
<Riddell> sitter: noo! use emacs mode!  control-a should go to the beginning of the line!
<sitter> !!!!
<soee> who should i ask nicely to add latets kdetelepathy widgets to vivid ?
<sitter> there must be a dodgy conflicts/breaks somewhere
<sitter> otherwise that makes no sense
<kfunk> Riddell: can't this be fixed for <15.04?
<Riddell> kfunk: kdevelop? I'm doing it for 15.04 now and can do updates as needed
<kfunk> awesome. 
<kfunk> would be nice if this could go down 14.04 at least
<Riddell> soee: good question, I think there's no release of kdetelepathy for kf5 and I think telepathy-qt is needing an update which is blocked on canonical patches
<soee> Riddell: i asked about in on #plasma and mck182 said tehy are ready but not released uet or something
<soee> *yet
<soee> so i thought they need only packaging
<Riddell> released->telepathy-qt unblocked-> packaged
<Riddell> but it could be done in a PPA by a keen young packager at least
<soee> ;-)
<sitter> ah ah
<sitter> Riddell: kscreen is missing xD
<sitter> I think I actually staged that yesterday though
<sitter> kscreen, kcm-touchpad and user-manager moving to backports
<Riddell> does that affect the full-upgrade ?
<sitter> Riddell: rating wise I guess
<sitter> the problem is that kfilemetadata&baloo tie heavily into plasma-workspace which wants libkscreen6, libkscreen5 is needed by kscreen though and kscreen is depended/recommended by p-w and probably also kubunty-plasma5-desktop giving it a higher rating
<Riddell> ah I see
<Riddell> worth a shot
<sitter> apt output is always very cryptic, I never know what the numbers are so that is the best guess I have ^^
<sitter> at any rate it has to do with dep tree balance since you basically have two complex resolution branches in the tree where one contains filemetadata and the other kscreen and one branch outweighs the other for various reasons so that's the branch apt would take to resolve the conflict
<sitter> in upgrade mode it would probably just hold both branches
<sitter> ah well, apparently not good enough yet
 * sitter scratches head
<sitter> Riddell: can you take a look the baloo control
<sitter> Conflicts: baloo, baloo-kf5 (<= 4:4.97.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa5)
<sitter> Replaces: baloo-kf5 (<= 4:4.97.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa5)
<sitter> unless I am missing something baloo-kf5 conflicts itself
<sitter> Riddell: also, is blaoo not uploaded yet or have you not pushed the release commits?
<sitter> proposed solution: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9917219/ <- baloo-kf5(5.6.0) conflicting itself(<=4:4.97) is a self-conflict due to to the poch; also the xapian thing there is just rubbish as we will at some point end up wiht soversion5...
<sitter> Riddell: I uploaded a monkey patched backport to staging to see where that gets us
<sitter> still didn't help
<sitter> Riddell: I am a bit out of ideas, gotta take a coffee break
<Riddell> pinging mvo
<soee> Riddell: where should i report dolphin bugs ? there is a problem with places added to panel - sometimes are gone sometimes one will go back ... :)
<cyphermox> hey Riddell ;)
<Riddell> soee: I heard that one being discussed, it might be one that d_ed was looking at (or it might not)
<soee> d_ed: ping
<Riddell> but it's probably an issue with dolphin so bugs.kde.org, I think dolphin used to share that code with kdelibs but not any more
<Riddell> cyphermox: looks like plasma-nm is building away now
<cyphermox> ok good
<Riddell> sitter: bit of a non-reply about telepathy-qt there :(
<sitter> grab a revert hammer :P
<cyphermox> Riddell: there's still a bunch of stuff to unblock before things will travel from the magical land of proposed into the real world, but I'm working on it
<sitter> Riddell: I just realized, kfilemetadata-data uses conflicts where it should use breaks
<sitter> given that conflicts is the highest priority negative relationship that might well be what breaks resolution
<Riddell> sitter: oh?
<d_ed> soee: ooh!
<sitter> there's really only one case where conflicts is called for and that's when two packages cannot ever be installed at the same time
<d_ed> do you know what you did that made the sidebar go away?
<sitter> like ever, in no conceivable scenario
<soee> d_ed: not sidebar, i just added shortcuts to few places liek Video, Images etc.
 * sitter uploads a monkey fix for testing
<soee> after logout or reboot they are gone often
<soee> sometimes one will go back
<soee> so in the end the default only stays available liek root folder, trash, network
<sitter> Riddell: btw, I think the armhf builds on next-staging should go away
<sitter> they are non-representitive and we don't care and Quintasan doesn't do anything with them either
<Riddell> sitter: I agree, there was a guy who popped into the channel and asked for them but he's not come back
<sitter> Riddell: I seem to recall it was Quintasan or maybe I am mistaken
<sitter> anywho, the virtualized arm fails too often for frameworks
<Riddell> yep, it's useless
<Riddell> sitter: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/261339
<sitter> still no luck with kfilemetadata
<Riddell> sitter: I pinged mvo but no response yet
<sitter> I suppose we could try moar debug xD
<d_ed> soee: I need some extra hint on when they disappear
<d_ed> I've added a folder and rebooted twice
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9918019/
<sitter> :O
<soee> d_ed: ill try to do some tests at home, but today im out till midnight, so tomorrow and ill contact you
<d_ed> perfect
<d_ed> thanks
<sitter> kscreen also has a conflicts
<sitter> oh my
<soee> there is one package held back in vivid updates: libkwin4-effect-builtins1
<sitter> Riddell: maybe we should just make a transitional package for kfilemetadata2
<sitter> that way it shouldn't trip over it at all
<Riddell> sitter: maybe, although it sounds improper and shouldn't be needed
<sitter> well
<sitter> the fact that data was in the lib also wasn't proper ;)
<R33D3M33R> Hi, what is the 15.04 KF5 translation status? I upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 and a lot of things that should be translated are not.
<Riddell> R33D3M33R: it's on my todo list and I started on it but not finished yet
<R33D3M33R> ah, ok, no problem then
<Riddell> kf5 itself is all done, it's the kde applications that I need to update
<soee> Riddell: P5.2 for utopic will be availabel through kubuntu-next ppa right ?
<Riddell> soee: kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
<Riddell> soee: it includes an update to qt so wedidn't want to make it magically avaialble without people adding it explicitly
<Riddell> soee: it's already there if you feel the desire to test but we're working out why it won't do a smooth upgrade
<sitter> here's a curious observation: if I manually want to install metadata3 it will do exactly the same as installing -data or removing data2, BUT it will also install qttranslations5-l10n
<sitter> Riddell: did you backport the kio stuff yet?
<sitter> it's annoying
<soee> Riddell: i have not utopic installed but a lot of people is asking about it
<Riddell> sitter: if I do kio I can't do kdevelop and the kfunk cries 
<sitter> this way I cry!
<Riddell> yeah but crying kfunk is more scary than crying sitter 
<shadeslayer> are you saying sitter isn't scary enough
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw how was the calçot festival
<yofel> that's debatable. Depends on how much wine you give him while he has to wait
<Riddell> oh hi shadeslayer, the calcot festival was both wonderful and truly insane, I like onions but these people take it to whole new levels
<sitter> Riddell: I really think we should just transition
<shadeslayer> Riddell: define new levels
<_Groo_> Riddell: shouldi move to next-backports? or stick with ci?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we also went on a street art tour of ravel, did you know there's game of thrones artwork 20m from your street?
<Riddell> sitter: transition what?
<_Groo_> Riddell: what i want to know is where are the 14.12 to utopic
<shadeslayer> there's a what :O
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where?
<Riddell> _Groo_: depends on what you want to achieve
<shadeslayer> which direction?
<sitter> Riddell: add a translitional package from kfilemetada2 to kfilemetadata3&kfilemetadata-data
<_Groo_> Riddell: well ci is the cutting edge right?so ill stick to that
<_Groo_> Riddell: but ci doesnt have 14.12 apps correct?
<Riddell> sitter: if you think that's sane and easiest sure
<sitter> this is a giant waste of time
<sitter> and given that all packages I look at use conflicts where they shouldn't use conflicts I am very content to assume that the problem is not in either baloo or filemetadata but some other thing that has a dodgy relationship
<sitter> Riddell: what's to be backported for the kio thing?
<Riddell> sitter: just kio-mtp no?
<sitter> you tell me?
<Riddell> sitter: just kio-mtp
<_Groo_> Riddell: yes, kio-mtp is still broken with the new kio-extras
<_Groo_> btw just buged the kde devs, to fixed bugs incoming
<Riddell> _Groo_: in utopic or vivid?
<_Groo_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343455
<ubottu> KDE bug 343455 in decorations "plasma decorations dont refresh the shadow frame if settings is changed to instant or almost instant" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<_Groo_> utopic
<_Groo_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343450
<ubottu> KDE bug 343450 in libkscreen "kscreen isnt resizing the screen correctly" [Grave,Unconfirmed]
<_Groo_> this one is nasty
<_Groo_> but they could reproduce it, and it should be fixed soon
<sitter> Riddell: and why is baloo not marked released in git?
<Riddell> sitter: where?
<sitter> in git vivid_archive
<sitter> in the changelog file
<sitter> it says UNRELEASED
<soee> teh utopic backports: [15:43] <alvin> baloo-kf5 libkf5filemetadata-bin plasma-desktop-data have been kept back.
<yofel> we know
<shadeslayer> hah, I can type € and £ now
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> <3 the compose key
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not ₹?
<Riddell> sitter: script failure?
<shadeslayer> hmm, not sure how that would work
<sitter> Riddell: how shitty a script is that?
<yofel> the script should not fail, and if it fails you shouldn't be ignoring that..
<sitter> #humanfail
<yofel> pebkac as usual ^^
<sitter> Riddell: that kio-mtp solution seems very not right now
<sitter> a) the translations catalogs of the kdelibs4 versionand the kf5 version don't need to be the same b) because of a the kf5 version should have a different catalog name upstream
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can do ₨
<Riddell> shadeslayer: old school, all the cool currencies have symbols now
<Riddell> kfunk: ok uploaded for 14.10 and 14.04.  It will need approval by ~ubuntu-sru then it'll need testing and verifying then 1 week later it can go into -updates.  ScottK ping on sru approval love for bug 1415451
<ubottu> bug 1415451 in kdevplatform (Ubuntu Vivid) "Subversion plugin still not being shipped" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415451
<sitter> the publisher delay :@
<Riddell> sitter: the upload of qtwebkit ~ppa10 disappeared between next-staging and utopic-qt54, I've uploade dto utopic-qt54 again
<Riddell> sitter: then I can look at qtquick
<sitter> Riddell: you could have just copied 
<sitter> chances are it's not deleted for good in staging
<sitter> interestingly enough they are all ppa1
<sitter> qtquick1 is still missing...
<Riddell> sitter: qtwebkit disappeared
<sitter> it probably just wasn't copied
<sitter> and wtf, it still wants to remove kio-mtp
<sitter> well fml
<sitter> -Replaces: kio-mtp (<< 0.75+git20140304-1ubuntu1)
<sitter> -Breaks: kio-mtp (<< 0.75+git20140304-1ubuntu1)
<sitter> +Replaces: kio-mtp (<< 0.75+git20140304-1ubuntu1~)
<sitter> +Breaks: kio-mtp (<< 0.75+git20140304-1ubuntu1~)
<sitter> see what I did there? :S
<Riddell> clever
<sitter> Riddell: baloo still not pushed in git
<sitter> neither is filemetadata
<yofel> my .xsession-errors is 16GiB @_@
<Riddell> mm ok
<sitter> because no one bothered to patch the intel driver
<Riddell> yofel: libxext bug?
<yofel> I'm on nvidia... "kwin_core: 0x20084: Texture state usage warning: Waste of memory: Texture 0 has mipmaps, while its min filter is inconsistent with mipmaps."
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1400730
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1400730 in libxext (Ubuntu Utopic) "libxext fills up .xsession-errors log files" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<Riddell> sitter: kfilemetadata and baloo pushed
<yofel> nah, none of the libext stuff, but that kwin warning around 10x per second
<yofel> let me try to install 5.2 and reboot. Maybe that'll help
<yofel> vivid doesn't like kwin currently:
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   kubuntu-desktop kwin kwin-data libkwin4-effect-builtins1 libkwinglutils5 libmuonprivate2 libqapt2-runtime muon-installer
<sitter> publisher hell
<sitter> Riddell: filemetadata and kio-extras should be publishing in backports at some point
<sitter> if it's still broken simply add a transitional package to metadata and the upgrade should be fine
<yofel> nah, I can upgrade it fine if I run "apt install kubuntu-desktop kwin"
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9919272/
<sitter> ^ transitional package diff
 * sitter out
<Riddell> yofel: plasma-desktop still to get into -release maybe that'll make things happier
<yofel> ah, maybe
<yofel> *sigh*, it would be kind of nice if at least the session management would survive a plasma update so you don't need a terminal to reboot the system -.-
<Riddell> sweet, sitter's fixed work for utopic full-upgrade
<Riddell> !testers | kubuntu plasma 5 backports 
<ubottu> kubuntu plasma 5 backports: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31  for information
<Riddell> in ~kubuntu-ppa/next-backports
<sgclark> don't have a utopic build anywhere :(
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I take it this is for 14.10
<yofel> great, upgraded to 5.2 and now my font settings are messed up o.O
<BluesKaj> err assume in other words
<yofel> either the rendering changed or something is overriding the hinting setting
<yofel> and something deleted my xorg.conf again, this is getting annoying
<Riddell> BluesKaj: yep
<sgclark> Riddell: any packages without time constraints for me to work on to get back into the swing of things?
<Riddell> sgclark: kde applications includes some updates that are not versioned 14.12
<Riddell> sgclark: kdepim* http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/14.12.1/src/
<BluesKaj> I'm still waiting for more graphical options for plasma 5 like themes and VD backgrounds that can be set individually and widgets that we used to have in plasma 4 that I liked like the icon only taskbar etc...but there doesn't seem to be much attention being paid to these effects 
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure what you are asking me to do
<Riddell> sgclark: package the updates of the kdepim* packages
<sgclark> Are they suppose to be 14.12 or ?
<Riddell> sgclark: no they're bugfixes only so they keep their 4.x versions
<Riddell> sgclark: and they didn't get an update when we did 14.12
<sgclark> kk, Riddell: on it!
<Riddell> sgclark: so I guess they're still in launchpad bzr and should get moved to debian git for packaging
<sgclark> right, they are still doing the kf5 port
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> not sure I remember how to do that if I ever did
<Riddell> sgclark: make a new git repository on the debian server, mirror the old one into it, I think
 * sgclark has no idea how to mirror things in git
<yofel> create a new repo on git.debian.org, pull from the old remote location, push to the new one
<sgclark> do like we did when we created applications from 4.x ? cp from debian to new repo?
<sgclark> yofel: ok got that, thanks!
<yofel> IIRC at least. With just copying you had to update the CI stuff by hand
<yofel> meh, plasma-workspace shows up as published on launchpad but actually isn't :S
<Riddell> published is only an internet archive mirror I think, something it still needs something else to run to reach the archive.ubuntu.com mirror, and then other mirrors will take longer
<yofel> right, it's in no pocket on archive.ubuntu.com, which can happen but is annoying when it does :/
<yofel> ok, fixed my hinting
<yofel> hm, plasma doesn't try to fix the favorite entries in kickoff if the desktop file locations change
<yofel> on second thought, that's probably right
<shadeslayer> tar sure has consistently shit formatted code
<Riddell> yay utopic backports working for me and vqez, I'll announce
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2 ta da
<genii> heh
 * Riddell out
<mparillo> Plasma 5.2 is available on the development release and 14.10 in the first paragraph and 14.04 LTS in the PPA section. All three?
<HmpfCBR> hi, I think there are one or two errors in the annoncement http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2 to the end it mentions 14.04LTS and the two commands add different ppas. Or do I missunderstand it?
<claydoh> Oh, there is a mistake in there, for sure.  the top line is the correct one, there is noe plasma 5 for 14.04
<claydoh> it also implies that you have to get 5.2  for Vivid via a ppa as well, which I think is incorrect
<claydoh> Riddell:  ^^^ or someone who can edit the announcement
<valorie> Riddell: yofel, sgclark, shadeslayer, sitter ^^^
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> let me see
<valorie> that needs to be fixed or #kubuntu will start to 'splode
<sgclark> hmm yes that would end badly
<sgclark> me thinks a copy paste gone bad
<yofel> right, that post is only half-edited..
<yofel> shadeslayer: you fixing it?
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to find how one fixes that 
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> because I don't remember
<yofel> use le konqueror
<sgclark> have to use konq.. yeah
<shadeslayer> don't have 90's tech
<yofel> ah, I'm in
<sgclark> woot
<yofel> let me fix the worst at least
<shadeslayer> yay
<valorie> woooo, thank you
<valorie> sorry for the pingall, but I have not clue who has keys 
<shadeslayer> the entire process of using 90's tech to fix news announcements is brainfuck
<yofel> done, someone please recheck that
<valorie> looks correct to me, yofel
<yofel> k
<valorie> and the command works; I just added the repo successfully
<valorie> will test the upgrade in a bit
<yofel> I'm off, if you find issues best ping harald so he can fix things tomorrow
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-29
<valorie> thanks again, yofel
<valorie> sweet dreams
<shadeslayer> damn
<shadeslayer> ruby is just ...
<shadeslayer> https://paste.kde.org/p2s0qohui
<valorie> shadeslayer: are you saying that yielding is not pretty?
<shadeslayer> valorie: in that particular context, it seems a bit confusing
<valorie> :-)
<shadeslayer> the string gets interpolated and then there's a yield in the interpolation which makes it go whoooooo
<shadeslayer> I wonder what happens if the yield happens in the beginning
<valorie> these sentences have no meaning to a non-coder
<valorie> except to make jokes with
<valorie> sorry
<shadeslayer> heh 
<shadeslayer> fun thing, yield apparently has lowest(?) precedence?
<shadeslayer> I need to find out more!
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> turns out it interpolates the block into the string
<shadeslayer> not sure why that was such a difficult thing for me to figure out
<ScottK> Riddell: Traveling this week for work, so time is even more limited than usual.  I'd suggest finding someone else or ping me again next week.
<soee> good morning
<soee> Riddell: ping
<sitter> Riddell: where are we with filemetadata?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<bukai> Riddell: http://test2.kubuntu.co.uk/wordpress/ is complete
<sitter> bukai: if you are looking for feedback on the site please send a mail to the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<bukai> sitter: ok,will do !
<sitter> I think we still need profiling at least ;)
<sitter> Riddell: bludevil copied, stage0 wiped
<sitter> also for the future I think it would be handy to continue having multiple stages and clearly named
<sitter> e.g. stage-frameworks, stage-plasma, stage-applications, stage-random
<valorie> hmmm, I now get a core dump trying to start up calibre after upgrade to 14.12
<lordievader> bukai: Perhaps it would be a good idea to set an upper boundary on how large the page can be. Images are gettings stretched here.
<bukai> lordievader: which images?
<lordievader> bukai: Header mostely, though the latest article images don't look their best either. But there I blame low source res.
<lordievader> bukai: I'll send a screenshot in a bit, need to compile ksnapshot first.
<bukai> ok, please send me a screenshot so that i can fix it
<lordievader> bukai: http://corellian.student.utwente.nl/files/kubu-wp.png
<bukai> lordievader: ok, I will try to fix it asap
<lordievader> :D
<sitter> IMO the problem is that the site scales without limit in width
<sitter> the wider your screen is the worse it looks
<lordievader> Yes, I agree.
<sitter> http://imgur.com/ds6Tuy3
<lordievader> The image is probably made for 4:3, this is a 16:9 screen.
<lordievader> Heh ;)
<lordievader> bukai: Also, and this might be personal, could you inch the kubuntu logo down a bit, something like 10px is likely enough.
<bukai> I tried to do that but an extra line was being created that caused problem in the news feed page
<bukai> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> Hmm, yes it behaves very strangely.
<lordievader> bukai: Err nevermind my previous statement, haven't had coffee. Add a 'margin-top: 10px;' to #logo and you are done.
<sitter> kubotu: order coffee for lordievader
 * kubotu slides a cup of steamy hot coffee down the bar to lordievader.
<soee> sitter: ping
<lordievader> \o/
<sitter> soee: おはよう what can I do for you?
<soee> in vivid there was problem with package libkwin4-effect-builtins i think, that was held back and teh result was that there was not decoration for windows, compositing section in system settigns did nto work, some windows did not respond
<sitter> is it still held back?
<soee> installing again kubuntu-desktop fixed it as some packages were udpated and some added
<soee> i just wanted to mention that there was such problem
<sitter> mh, thanks, without means to debug it I can't say much about it :P
<sitter> might well be that one of Riddell's uploads got lost somewhere along the line
<soee> ill check letaer at home if have teh same on my laptop and try do provide more details
<sitter> どうも
<bukai> lordievader: I added that 10px margin bit please check out any news you will see there one more extra space in the header 
<valorie> update to 14.12 went fine for me, but: https://paste.kde.org/poljrr5je
<valorie> no can install kubuntu-desktop
<lordievader> bukai: I see what you mean. To which element did you add it? By browser doesn't list the attribute.
<sitter> valorie: kubuntu-desktop isn't isntallable with plasma5
<sitter> not on kubuntu 14.10 anyway
<bukai> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/pfchs5sfm
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I'll upgrade to vivid soon
<lordievader> bukai: Ah, I applied it to the id logo (the image itself) rather than the div container.
<lordievader> bukai: Is it intended that the background of the logo is non-white?
<bukai> lordievader: no
<lordievader> This becomes apparent since the div is pushed down rather than the image.
<sitter> valorie: fwiw I think the package you are looking for is kubuntu-plasma5-desktop ^^
<valorie> installed, 's ok
<bukai> lordievader: yes, it's fixed now
<lordievader> bukai: Ah precisely, nice :D
<sitter> hm
<sitter> yofel: it appears to me that you forgot to push kde4libs 4:4.14.2-4~ubuntu3 to bzr
 * sitter squints and since when do we have a tilde sign between debianrev and our rev Oo
<sitter> very weird this package
<bukai> lordievader: Can you please give me a link or provide me with a cool kununtu banner?
<bukai> I am thinking about removing the top slider but there is hardly any images to replace that
<lordievader> bukai: Err, no sorry. But there is likely someone here with more awesome Kubuntu powers ;)
<bukai> Can anyone please provide me with some cool kubuntu pictures for the banner ?
<valorie> perhaps look at the kubuntu g+?
<valorie> I seem to recall a lot of shared photos
<bukai> valorie: there also most of the pictures are not fit as banners 
<valorie> surely we have old banners somewhere from our old website?
<sitter> http://www.kubuntu.org/files/images/kubuntu-14.04.png
<sitter> if they had been named consistently maybe
<bukai> Ok, it can  be used but It's too narrow so in the site it will be blured
<sitter> well, we'd want a new banner anyway I presume?
<lordievader> You could vectorize it.
<lordievader> http://www.wikihow.com/Trace-an-Image-Using-Inkscape
<sgclark> morning
<soee> hiho sgclark
<lordievader> o/
<Riddell> hola, not around much today, packing for fosdem
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: do you know if the stuff you posted arrived?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I do not know, my wife posted it, and they said it would get there today
<Riddell> ok I'll e-mail the guy
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: all good to come to fosdem with t-shirts?
<yofel> sitter: kde4libs is a mess, the change is on alioth in the kubuntu_vivid branch
<lordievader> \o/ yayy tshirts, can I reserve one?
<soee> Riddell: ping
<sitter> yofel: my oh my
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9936300/ new default output of tarme
<sitter> yofel: why is that branch named kubuntu_vivid anyway?
<yofel> no idea
<sitter> >.<
<sitter> Riddell: please fix kde4libs branch name when you get a chance
<Riddell> hi soee 
<Riddell> sitter: why does it say what there isn't translations for rather than what there is?
<Riddell> kfunk: we need to test kdevplatform on utopic and trusty too for bug 1415451
<ubottu> bug 1415451 in kdevplatform (Ubuntu Utopic) "Subversion plugin still not being shipped" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415451
<soee> Riddell: there will ba small chnage on my 'promo' site, i will add small section for news related to kubuntu - there will be ~3-4 teasers of last posts on main page and separate one where they will be paginated etc.
<sitter> Riddell: how about both?
<sitter> or how about neither? and just dump the information into a file
<sitter> I rather think that the release-info file of the previous releaseme will make a return. if we were to change the release_data stuff to use yaml format that could easily go there and eventually would also allow tagme to tag translations in SVN I suppose
<sitter> also, we'll need a place to dump translation statistics (percentage of translated etc.)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey soee
<kfunk> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: he's asking for a tracking number
<sebas> Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 — Tech Preview << is this iso already updated to 5.2?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I'm sorry I don't have that to hand, as my wife posted it. She's at work at the moment
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I'm sorry but I probably can't get that until  late this evening
<BluesKaj> Sick_Rimmit, does your wife run linux too?...been trying to convince wife, but running LOTRO in wine isn't an option for her
<soee> oh planetkde.org with new layout
<soee> much better now
<soee> clean and simple
<sitter> sebas: no, I don't think there are plans to reroll the 14.10 iso, so first iso with 5.2 would be the actual 15.04 release
<sebas> sitter: ok, thanks ... will pass that on!
<sitter> sebas: google plus just told me http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/01/upgrade-to-kde-plasma-5-2-kubuntu-14-10/ xD
 * sitter is marvels at the fact that this guide uses ugly apt-get instead of sexy apt
<sebas> sitter: thanks ... I had suggested that to the user, he asked if there also was an iso
<sitter> mh, yeah, installing 14.10 next and then doing the PPA stuff is probably the best bet there
<Riddell> weird moan du jour https://paste.kde.org/pneszhg8m
<sitter> this bruce of course has a point
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f_p0CgPeyA
<sitter> Riddell: reply that he should unplug from networkz and then nothing will be downloaded?
<sitter> I reckon he's bemoaning the fact that language packs are being installed
<sitter> I can totally imagine the pain of those on dialup xD
<sebas> We should totally connect Australia to the Internet.
<sitter> on a related note Austria also has crappy internet xD
 * sitter at 240kbs right now due to line proflining
<sebas> You mean "Austria no kangaroos Austria"?
<sitter> Riddell: oh oh, I won't be around on monday, possibly not at all in fact, they are doing line maintenance so no internet access except for mobile edge
<sitter> sebas: yes, that Austria ^^
<sebas> I'd miss the kangaroos.
<sebas> sitter: I think you and windows 10 should also join up.
<sitter> it's a right shame, life without kangaroos in your backyard just isn't the same
<sebas> sitter: it definitely "make ya wonder"
<sitter> xD
<BluesKaj> W10, MS is just digging themselves deeper into the hole ...they don't get it
 * sitter hasn't even read up on it
<sebas> Win10 seems like every second release by MS, mainly there to fix the mistakes of their every first release.
<sebas> Only this time around they skipped a version to fool everybody that this is the second bad release in a row.
<yofel> nah, they just did it because seing "win" and a 9 in the same sentence still gives people (and code) nightmares
<sebas> You mean "duck and cover, WinME is around the corner again!"?
<sitter> ME, cheez, I totally didn't get the point of that thing
<sebas> Well, who didn't want a more unstable version of Windows than Win98?
<yofel> well, not really, ME is the thing where everybody tries to deny its existence
<BluesKaj> wonder when the pc makers are going realize the MS OSs are no longer wanted or needed by knowledgeable pc buyers 
<BluesKaj> and offer pcs with no OS installed ...save a few bucks as well
<sebas> I think people expect PCs to come with an  OS installed by default. Seems a reasonable expectation to me.
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> then again the home consumer market is imploding anyway
<sitter> so at some point only tech savy people and businesses would buy pcs and I reckon both of those groups have somewhat specific expectations of what should or should not be on their systems anyway
<BluesKaj> sebas, most consumers yes, but there should be a no OS option 
 * sebas nods. Would be nice if I didn't have to pay for Windows yet again with a new laptop.
<BluesKaj> exactly
<soee> d_ed: +1 for the plasmoid tutorial, will try it later at home :)
<soee> Riddell: would it be possible to lazy load images on planetkde.org ?
<d_ed> soee: more coming
<sitter> everything is possible if someone makes it happen :P
<soee> d_ed: nice, this is what i was looking for - step by step tuts
<Riddell> soee: patches welcome
<soee> Riddell: oki will think of it but not before promo site
<Riddell> :)
<soee> seems like libreoffice now integrates with kde
<soee> are there any plans to release new icons ?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: they are packed but not checked on their weight
<ovidiu-florin> yet
<manchicken> Riddell: I haven't heard back from Gilles yet, have you?
<BluesKaj> is plasma 5.2 default on 15.04 yet...got some user crying about having to install then upgrade plasma afterwards
<yofel> BluesKaj: should be, possibly some piece still stuck in proposed, but from what I saw I got everything as an update today
<BluesKaj> yofel, thanks ..in proposed you say..is there a ppa one can use?
<yofel> I don't know, sorry
<BluesKaj> or can you post the proposed deb line
<yofel> you can just enable that from software-properties, but I would really not recommend that. It's usually more trouble than worth it
<yofel> let me check britney
<ovidiu-florin> when will you guys arrive?
<BluesKaj> yofel,well the user will just have to wait til it's default in the daily I guess
<yofel> BluesKaj: I don't see anything plasma related in britney anymore so at least the next image build should be good
<yofel> can't say if today's image is
<BluesKaj> right , thanks yofel
<ovidiu-florin> hello people, when will you arrive in Brucelles?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Tommorow evening somewhere. Were you the one in charge of tshirts?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Are you going to be at the beer event?
<Riddell> manchicken: no I haven't, just patch it to enable libkgeothing
<Riddell> Riddell: alias cmake..='cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_SYSCONFDIR=/etc -DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr ..'
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: I'll do my best to attend at every event
<ovidiu-florin> yes I'm in charge of the T-shirts
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Cool, can I reserve one?
<ovidiu-florin> there are 100
<ovidiu-florin> I guess there's one for each
<ovidiu-florin> ask Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you got my spanish and uk phone number?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I have Rick's T-shirt, any idea how I can get them to him?
<ovidiu-florin> T-shirts (4 of them)
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: give it to someone going back to the uk
<Riddell> the bigger question is has his posters arrived, I suspect not :(
<ovidiu-florin> can you ask Andreas?
<Riddell> he had not got them this morning
<ovidiu-florin> that doesn't sound good
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do we get Badges?
<Riddell> I have some white stickers to write on
<Riddell> not very professional looking
<ovidiu-florin> that's not good
<ovidiu-florin> we should have have some
<ovidiu-florin> what about our business cards?
<ovidiu-florin> each one prints his own?
<Riddell> yeah
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-30
<Noskcaj> Which patch in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342893 should kwin take for the libinput transition?
<ubottu> KDE bug 342893 in core "Build fails with libinput-0.8.0" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin> Morning from Brussels beautiful people :D
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Ah, you are already there, how nice ;)
<ovidiu-florin> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> it was a hell of a ride
<ovidiu-florin> 12 hours
<ovidiu-florin> almost
<ovidiu-florin> Bus -> plane -> bus -> tram
<lordievader> You where coming from Romania right?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> because of the schedule, I had to take the plane from Budapest, Hungary
<lordievader> Ah, we are going by train. For us it will be easy, Belgium is a neighbour.
<ovidiu-florin> that;'s a 4 hour drive
<lordievader> Quite a journey, indeed.
<ovidiu-florin> so, lordievader I'll finaly get to meet you?
<sitter> Noskcaj: for where what when?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Likely, yes :)
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: when will you arrive?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Somewhere in the evening. We are leaving here around 17:30. Which will get us to the border by about 20:40. And from there I thought it was about an hour to get to Brussels.
<sitter> Noskcaj: ah, 0.9 transition I presume ... the fix that was supposedly applied in kwin master would be the one we need. please do run this by mgraesslin@kde.org though, we don't want him getting angry by patching things without his knowledge ^^
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: here being?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Enschede.
<soee_> good morning
<sitter> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9954655/ what do you reckon?
<sitter> oh, suppose he's traveling
<sitter> that's the new output format for release_data I am thinking about
<sitter> another option, which might actually be more useful in future ventuers would be to dump the actual object tree itself meaning all objects need to be marshalable ... so each artifact block (i.e. released thing) would be comprised of a stringified project (which would be equal to the format one can use to manually define a project on the other end of tarme), a release which contains a stringified source block {vcs block} l10n block {vcs block} 
<sitter> documetnation {vcs block}
<sitter> alas, that is obviously substantially more verbose without much gain ^^
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: are you still around?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: For a little bit. Going to get some cash in a bit. What's up?
<ovidiu-florin> at what time did you say you are ariving?
<lordievader> Somewhere around 10-11 pm I think.
<ovidiu-florin> and are you going out with the guys this evening?
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: are you comming?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^^
<lordievader> I'm going to the beer event with my friends, I suppose I'll see you guys there.
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: said something about meeting tonight, or this evening
<ovidiu-florin> when and where is the beer event?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: https://fosdem.org/2015/beerevent/
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: first time in Brussels?
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: yes
<Mamarok> then be careful, the Belgian beer is often much stronger than others
<Mamarok> and don't try to try them all, there are too many :)
<Mamarok> would probably take a lifetime
<lordievader> Mamarok: He is still european :P
<ovidiu-florin> I have some experience with beer
<Mamarok> well, I know a few Europeans who didn't know Belgian beer before
<ovidiu-florin> mostly it's under bars tables, but it experience :D
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: experience with Belgian beer as well?
<Mamarok> if not, take my advice, really
<ovidiu-florin> I will, thank you
<lordievader> Yeah, I see they are quite a bit stronger than your regular beer.
<lordievader> Time to get moneys.
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: are you coming?
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: no
<Mamarok> Chimay Triple is not just " a bit" stronger :)
<Mamarok> all trappist beers are much stronger
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: I'm not
<ovidiu-florin> sitter shadeslayer no to beer event or no to FOSDEM?
<shadeslayer> I think ovidiu-florin gets a pass on the Belgian beer warning
<ovidiu-florin> because of Țuică?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> I brought another bottle with me :D
<ovidiu-florin> 2 leeters this time
<ovidiu-florin> to have enough :D
<shadeslayer> jesus christ
<shadeslayer> People drink enough beer at FOSDEM as it is
<shadeslayer> that will just kill them
<shadeslayer> Maintainers dropping like flies xD
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: I'm not coming to FOSDEM at all
<ovidiu-florin> well, this help to have pretty code and awesome speaches
<shadeslayer> If there's one thing I've learnt, FOSS is not good for your liver
<Mamarok> hm, that name rings a bell...
<ovidiu-florin> which name?
<Mamarok> Ţuică :)
 * Mamarok also knows some Romanian
<Mamarok> people, that is
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: it's Țuică, not Ţuică.
<ovidiu-florin> The Ţ and Ț are not the same
<Mamarok> tell that to wikipedia, they wrote it like that :)
<ovidiu-florin> link please
<Mamarok> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C8%9Auic%C4%83
<Mamarok> first word of the sentence
<Mamarok> what's the difference in spelling?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: remember? "Normally, țuica is only consumed before the meal (traditionally every meal)"
<ovidiu-florin> Ț is the romanian letter
<shadeslayer> ...
<ovidiu-florin> Ţ is a letter Microsoft invented in Win '98
<shadeslayer> lol
<Mamarok> sorry, I mean the difference in pronunciation
<ovidiu-florin> and didn't fix untill Windows Vista
<Mamarok> ah, so it's just a wrong letter?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> there's also Ș în romanian, with a comma
<Mamarok> funny :)
<shadeslayer> 'Close enough'
<ovidiu-florin> and a s with a cedilla which is a turkish letter
<ovidiu-florin> so MS took the cedilla and invented a new letter
<Mamarok> is that like the Hungarion s?
<Mamarok> hunarian*
<Mamarok> gah, Hungarian*
<ovidiu-florin> and since the Romanian government didn't react with enough disaster back then, beople got used to it, and some people still use the wrong version
<ovidiu-florin> since Win XP never got the font update
<ovidiu-florin> now there are hacks to make it right on XP, but not entirely official....
<_Groo_> Riddell: ksyslog is still broken in ci when called through krunner
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/dqG8BuRz
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: you didn't answer my question, how do you pronounce Ș ? Like the s in Hungarian?
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: you didn't answer, are you coming to FOSDEM?
<Mamarok> no, too much work
<Mamarok> have to release Amarok 2.9 this weekend
<Mamarok> and I am not done with my day job either
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: like the first sound when you say shut (up), like the "sh"
 * sitter hates svn :@
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: you're not the only one
<Mamarok> ok, similar to the s in só, then
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: are you hungarian?
<ovidiu-florin> hy BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ovidiu-florin
<lordievader> sitter: Git for the win :)
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: no, not at all, I only know some elements of Hungarian, one of my best friend is Hungarian
<Mamarok> and I am interested in language in general
<pqatsi> BUG Report: Using PPA (kubuntu-ppa/next, kubuntu-ppa/next-backports, kubuntu-ci/weekly), i got this issue: http://pastie.org/private/z6qtg7vrvqez0kswfwpbtq
<pqatsi> Have some prevision of fix, like provide the libkf5globalaccel-* into plasma-workspace or split it in next-backport too...
<pqatsi> ?
<sitter> you cannot mix weekly and backports
<pqatsi> sitter: i must mix
<pqatsi> weekly and next are incomplete each-other
<pqatsi> I only got a entire kde system when use both 3
<sitter> what's missing in backports?
<pqatsi> Also, this is the unique trouble i had. The system is stable as a rock
<pqatsi> No no, the plasma-workspace is more updated in next-backport than in kubuntu-ci/weekly
<sitter> yes, that's why you have the problem you have and why I said you can not mix the two
<pqatsi> so it prefer the next-backport, but next-backport package also provides files from libkf5globalaccel
<sitter> weekly integrates at a slower pace, hence why there is a conflict
<pqatsi> But does not register in Provides of dpkg system
<pqatsi> sitter: i know. its a bug because next-backport plasma-workspace package provides libkf5globalaccel but not reports in dpkg a correct Provides
<sitter> the libkf5globalaccel of backports doesn't have kglobalacceld
<pqatsi> Because if this package have this lib and also have a Provides: in it, dpkg will do exactly what i did
<sitter> if you don't use weekly you don't have a conflict
<pqatsi> sitter: yeap, its just a debian/control issue
<sitter> you are not listening :P 
<sitter> there only is a conflict when you mix a CI frameworks with a backports workspace
<pqatsi> so you suggest use ci-daily?
<_Groo_> pqatsi: he suggests not to mix ci with backports
<pqatsi> sitter: my point is w/o next-backports, i cant get a entire working system
<_Groo_> pqatsi: two different beasts
<_Groo_> pqatsi: apps 14.12 werent backported to ci yet (utopic)
<sitter> either you use backports, or you use CI, if one of the two is missing a package then you should point out which package is missing :P
<pqatsi> sitter: i cant tell a package in specific, i can install one by one. But ci + next does not provide a entire kde5 system - and i dont know why
<pqatsi> KDE5 just worked well with backport packages together - and in dist-upgrade, it install a lot of packages
<pqatsi> (new, not update)
<pqatsi> _Groo_: Hmmm, and 15.04 base is stable for use
<pqatsi> (Stable here == entire distro stable like weekly kde)
<pqatsi> ?
<BluesKaj> my last kde upgrade on kubuntu 15.04 /plasma 5.2 left me with an orphaned control module error, so system settings is basically useless atm, amongst other problems
<soee> oh?
<BluesKaj> running recovery kernel 
<soee> BluesKaj: all works fine for me
<BluesKaj> still messed up here
<BluesKaj> maybe the new daily will fix this, since there are no more upgrades available for the present install, which is badly broken
<BluesKaj_> I see an series of package upgrades is available, but I'm reluctant to run it since the last upgrade broke my setup so badly
<BluesKaj_> reiinstalled the daily to / and now all seems fine so when it's safe to do so again I'll upgrade...dunno exactly how I'll know when that is , but I'm definitely going to wait for the all clear
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: i'm not at fosdem sadly
<cyphermox> what would be the correct package for a bug in the panel's intellihide feature?
<cyphermox> plasma-desktop maybe?
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: plasmashell
<shadeslayer> cyphermox: for Plasma 5
<shadeslayer> should be reported upstream though
<cyphermox> thanks
<cyphermox> I'm not sure if it's plasma 5 or what
<shadeslayer> hm, apt-cache policy plasma-workspace should tell you
<valorie> did the upgrade in 14.10 to Plasma 5.2 and the new windeco are cool
<valorie> only problem I had is that neither restart nor shutdown from menu would work
<valorie> oddly, sudo shutdown now restarted
<valorie> restart did restart from the login screen though, so maybe it was just an artefact of the upgrade
<valorie> menus seem to work now
#kubuntu-devel 2015-01-31
<macstar> guys is it normal that when i am using the kubuntu vivid plasma 5.2 live image and try to start the installation that nothing happens?
<macstar> oops it has started now never mind 
<macstar> but now the installer crashes ... shame
<macstar> anyone knows how to fix it?
<valorie> hmmm, first time I've heard about the installer crashing
<valorie> macstar: did you verify the iso?
<valorie> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<macstar> i thought about this and therefore downloading the iso now again
<macstar> still sceptical that this is the problem
<macstar> running it in virtualbox btw.
<valorie> easier to just follow those links and verify
<macstar> 860mb ram, 8gb disk space
<valorie> this is why I torrent all the isos - ktorrent verifies them
<macstar> i never had a checksum problem with any iso .. never
<valorie> I also seed them all 
<valorie> I did on 14.10, first time
<macstar> hmmm
<valorie> downloaded with wget
<PaulW2U> macstar: bug #1411801 ?
<ubottu> bug 1411801 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu installer crashed on start-up" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411801
<macstar> checking the md5sum in windows is no option for me btw
<macstar> uhhmm
<macstar> so it's confirmed?
<PaulW2U> depends on what you're seeing...
<macstar> i tried to start it via konosle, crashes as well
<macstar> well let's try it again
<macstar> looks better now
<macstar> do the checkboxes (3rd party software and updates) yet work?
<macstar> last time i tried it did crash the installer
<valorie> someone else mentioned that - is it mentioned in the bug report?
<macstar> working :)
<valorie> great
<macstar> FU....
<macstar> crashed
<valorie> most of the devels are at fosdem this weekend
<macstar> i came till to the disk partition thing
<valorie> so things here will be really slow
<valorie> our kubuntu guys are staffing the KDE booth
<macstar> ok another try
<macstar> now another error
<macstar> this is very bad
<macstar> ubi-console setup failed with exit code 141
<valorie> :(
<macstar> i could click on retry (did not work) i clicked on ignore setup continues
<macstar> this has traces of - dare i say? - windows in it :P
<lordievader> Riddell, ovidiu-florin: In which room are you guys?
<valorie> macstar: be sure to add your input on that bug report
<macstar> valorie i might have installer just crashed again with absolutely no info in it :(
<macstar> setup was pretty much at the end.... 16% when it was initialising the keyboard
<valorie> I feel your pain
<macstar> i will try if it still boots :P
<valorie> honestly, all the times I've installed from an ISO, I've never had the installer crash
<valorie> and only once during an upgrade
<valorie> `sudo apt install -f` was my friend, fortunately
<macstar> i ran so many different distros in VM everyone went well, except i think 14.10 beta was crashy too and now this :(
<macstar> :( thing won't boot... i will give it another try 
<macstar> now it can't create the swap partition
<macstar> exit code 141 again
<macstar> does the installer write an error log somewhere?
<valorie> maybe, but I don't know where
<macstar> anyway last try...
<macstar> i can't even add a bug report because when i open a browser and after the installer crashed the whole virtual box hangs :(
<valorie> :(
<macstar> such a shame because plasma 5.2 looks very nice and feels fine as well
<valorie> use `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` from the cli?
<valorie> that's better anyway - automatically reports more info
<valorie> macstar: I'm off to bed; please use ubuntu-bug as I said above if possible
<macstar> valorie i am trying what i can do .... chose english as installer language now and it seems less crash prone
<macstar> and there we go... when chosen english language in the installer, not a single error message or crash
<soee> macstar: it is known that isntaller crashes with notenglish locale
<macstar> soee it's know for me now too :)
<soee> macstar: always worth heking known issues https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel>      4:14.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa2 0
<yofel>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid/universe amd64 Packages
<yofel> wait what?
<yofel> and that's not marked released in git either, wft?
<yofel> ...
<yofel> sgclark: are you possibly working on a machine that has the wrong default upload archive set?
<yofel> [ubuntu] libkdegames_14.12.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected
<yofel> The signer of this package is lacking the upload rights for the source package, component or package set in question.
<yofel> I wonder what the best way to sync our packageset is, because lately it feels like the kubuntu packageset contains almost no kde packages
<sgclark> yofel: ? I don't know what you mean. context?
<yofel> sgclark: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkdegames/4:14.12.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa2 that version looks very wrong
<yofel> great, even with all error logging off kwin still spams my x error log :S
 * yofel checks both "disable all error output" boxes
<yofel> lets hope that helps
<sgclark> yofel: ahh yes I remember, that was right after I got dev status and I was trying to push to ppa for testing but it all went to archive.. I had to change my dput.cf to not have archive as default, however Riddell said he would upload all that properly after we tested it.
<yofel> yeah, it seems like that kind of never happened
 * yofel didn't check the upload date -.-
<sgclark> doh
<ScottK> FWIW, I don't think there's a developer who hasn't done a PPA upload to the archive be mistake.
<sgclark> :)
<soee> someone can confirm: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343630 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 343630 in Activity Switcher "Black screen after activity switch" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj> hey soee 
<BluesKaj> oops
<soee_> :) connection lost
<live-blizzz> hey. just on yesterdays vivid daily live session from usb stick. is it normal that in this case half of the settings do not work? (e.g. keyboard, power management, desktop theme, screen edges)?
<live-blizzz> (non-persistant mode)
<shadeslayer> live-blizzz: no
<shadeslayer> I think that's not really expected
<shadeslayer> define not working
<live-blizzz> shadeslayer: settings do not apply. when i close and reopen settings, the state from before the changes is there again. 
<shadeslayer> *shrug* not a clue
<shadeslayer> I'll check on Monday
<live-blizzz> ok. also get hot new stuff does not show anything, it just says loading from providers file failed
<soee> live-blizzz: im on Vivid daily but not usb iso just plain installation
<soee> and all works fine here
<soee> but i remember bluskay said earlier that he had some problems with ssytem settings not sure what exactly thugh
<live-blizzz> soee: could you try and add another screen edge functionality? does this work?
<soee> one second
<soee> live-blizzz: iv added on the bottom center to show desktop and it works
<soee> live-blizzz: are you sure you are not using iso from kubuntu-ci ?
<live-blizzz> soee: ok, this is one thing that does not work for me. glad it does there, too. 
<live-blizzz> soee: yes
<live-blizzz> i have it from here> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ 
<soee> live-blizzz: ok cant help much here, i do not use them, but if they are teh same as normal installation with current updates, so all works ine for me
<soee> *fine
<live-blizzz> soee: they are. well,  i nevertheless updated and first i used persistant mode, but than performance went really really bad (lot of writing to a compressed file system?!), also the stick i use is not that big (4gig). maybe i should try again. although, some things did not work back then either (ghns). hm.
<soee> well its USB
<soee> so im not sure where it stores all the loaded data ? ram or usb ?
<soee> so performance might not be that good
<live-blizzz> now the performance is great
<live-blizzz> i am not 100% sure where it goes. might be ram, but there is not much use actually
<live-blizzz> just a bit more than 1gb (of 8) is in use
<soee> ;-)
<live-blizzz> it might well go on usb, but an overlay file system is used. no idea how it works technically. written to some free space temporarily_
<live-blizzz> ?
<soee> dont know :)
<live-blizzz> when i download stuff now it is slow again. sounds like it is written to usb indeed. this cannot go well :D
<live-blizzz> that`s a pity actually. i could try it in virtualbox, too, though i don`t like it much (for anything with a gui)
<soee> so install it :)
<live-blizzz> not so sure it`s a good idea yet an my money-making-machine ;)
<live-blizzz> gn8
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-01
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<soee> BluesKaj: are you on Plasma  maybe ?
<soee> *Plasma 5
<BluesKaj> soee, not at the moment , but I can be in a minute...hang on
<soee> BluesKaj: no hurry
<BluesKaj> ok,jusdt had to grab the laptop
<soee> BluesKaj: in a free time can you maybe check and confirm my bug report https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343630 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 343630 in Activity Switcher "Black screen after activity switch" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj_> ok , soee could you post that url again pls?
<soee> BluesKaj_: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343630
<ubottu> KDE bug 343630 in Activity Switcher "Black screen after activity switch" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<BluesKaj_> soee, I'm not real familiar with activities and it'sd ]
<BluesKaj_> options and I don't have the activities icon on my desktop. opening it with krunner still doesn't give me any options
<soee> BluesKaj_: ok but if you create new activity and switch to it, do you have only black screen ?
<BluesKaj_> I can't create an activity, there no options
<soee> what ? :D
<soee> Right click on desktop -> Activities
<soee> in ativities manages at tha bootom click "Add new activity"
<BluesKaj> yup, I get the same black screen now 
<BluesKaj> \so^
<BluesKaj> err soee
<BluesKaj> had to power off 
<soee> BluesKaj: can you update bug report and confirm >
<BluesKaj> soee, how to confirm ?, I see no option to do so
<shadeslayer> ScottK: https://i.imgur.com/MY8QojP.jpg
<shadeslayer> do you approve my first whisky bottle?
<soee> BluesKaj: well im not so sure aswell, if you ar eposting comment i think you can set status to confirmed
<soee> but a simple comment is fine i think
<BluesKaj> guess a comment confirming the bug isn't enough a dev has to add some weight to it 
<valorie> shadeslayer: I approve of that whisky and wish I was there to share
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-01
<soee> yofel: when upgrading to Plasma 5.5.4 on Wily, package plasma-widget-kimpanel is going to be removed i hope this is intended :)
<soee> clivejo: yofel: i have upgraded to 5.5.4 (from staging ppa) here @ work my Wily system. All fine ;)
<valorie> yay!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> hiho lordievader
<soee> lordievader: @ home ? :)
<lordievader> Jup, home, sweet home :)
<soee> lordievader: i think best way to start this week would be testing Plasma 5.5.4 on Wily? 
<lordievader> Hehe, I might have time later today ;)
<valorie> shouldn't it be moved from staging to landing or so?
<soee> it is in staging, clivejo wanted 2-3 ppl to test it before moving to landing
<valorie> ok
<soee> it is tested by me and some other user i cant remember name right now
<valorie> I was going to test it, but some others spoke up
<valorie> and I was busy last night and today both
<soee> sure thing :) we can handle it
<soee> but this is pretty safe update
<soee> as it is onlt bugfix release
<valorie> yup
<valorie> it went well on my xenial box
<valorie> smooth as butter
<clivejo> soee: :)
<clivejo> yofel: is it ok to copy plasma 5.5.4 to backports landing ?  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing here?
<clivejo> yo yo Phil !!
<lordievader> clivejo: If you need more testers, I should have time to test this afternoon.
<clivejo> just wanted a couple of people to test the update
<clivejo> I dont have wily to test it myself
<lordievader> That is what I mean, I have a test box with Wil (+backports)
<clivejo> if I can get a nod or a wink from sgclark or yofel, Ill move them to landing
<morphis> yofel: ping
<sitter> clivejo: java.io.IOException: Can't connect to server
<sitter> not entirely sure why though
<morphis> yofel: you already had time to drop the hybris-dep from kwin in xenial?
<clivejo> sitter: theres been a few netsplits over the last few days
<sitter> yeah, but I just trigged the plugin to re-init
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> sitter: regarding KCI, it is trying to merge into kubuntu_stable branch of kdeconnect-plasma, but that branch doesnt exist.  should there be one?
<sitter> probably
<sitter> clivejo: it appears to me that the plugin might be bugged or something because of netsplits
<sitter> I put the CI in maintenance mode. once it is done building the things it is still working on give me a poke and I'll do some maintenance
<clivejo> it was able to connect via kubuntu-ci-i ?
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> but 
<sitter> it thinks it is still in the channel
<sitter> hence why I think it is bugged out
<Quintasan> clivejo: poke me once you move them to landing so I can test on willy
<clivejo> Quintasan: only one l :P
<Quintasan> welp
<Quintasan> upgrading from backports removes muon and pam-kwallet{4,5}
<soee> true
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> it's pulling libpam-kwallet though
<Quintasan> So why is muon getting removed it beyond me.
 * clivejo pokes sitter
<clivejo> sitter: was the package counter disabled for performance or some other reason?
<Quintasan> libdiscovercommon depends on libmuon < 5.5.3a
<Quintasan> eh
<sitter> clivejo: package counter?
<clivejo> its used to have "senile FIX (151)"
<clivejo> in each tab
<sitter> no clue, wasn't intentionally removed by me anyway
<clivejo> oh
<sitter> irc still doesn't want to connect
<sitter> ah, no auth and freenode doesn't like the data center I guess
<soee> Quintasan: muon is unmaintained if you asked about it, that is why it gets removed
<soee> but some people tend to remove discover and install muon - than it works
<sitter> 11:38 !leguin.freenode.net *** Notice -- You need to identify via SASL to use this server
<clivejo> sitter: is that a new requirement?
<sitter> clivejo: you'll probably have to talk to a freenode staffer. it appears the amazon web services datacenter was spammy so they made it require sasl
<sitter> it appears to me jenkins' irc plugin doesn't support sasl though, so
<clivejo> can they make an exception?
<sitter> you'll have to talk to a staffer about that
<sitter> not much I can do
<clivejo> ok, Ill try
<sitter> yofel, sgclark, clivejo: kci fully upgraded to jenkins 1.646 FTR
<soee> isnt there some work on jenkins 2.0 ?
<soee> were they on FOSDEM ?
<sitter> https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Jenkins+2.0
<soee> sitter: thanks
<clivejo> soee: appears FreeNode wont make an exception
<clivejo> could we use a proxy, or maybe a KDE BNC?
<soee> sitter: ^
<clivejo> !info libtelepathy-qt5-dev xenial
<ubottu> libtelepathy-qt5-dev (source: telepathy-qt5): Qt 5 Telepathy library (headers and static library). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.6.1-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 682 kB, installed size 7116 kB
<sitter> clivejo: we can use either if you get something set up ;)
<lordievader> soee, clivejo: Which ppa did you want me to test?
<soee> lordievader: plasma-staging
<soee> there is 5.5.4 for Wily
<lordievader> Oke, will do.
<lordievader> Updating now :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<clivejo> sitter: can the package count be turned back on?
<lordievader> soee, clivejo: Updated to 5.5.4 without trouble. Rebooted and see no issues. :)
<clivejo> lordievader: :)
<clivejo> I is happy!
<lordievader> Nice work :)
<clivejo> standing on the shoulders of giants!
<clivejo> anyone know if Riddell's talk has been published yet?
<soee> nope, he said it might take couple of days
<sitter> clivejo: needs another restart
<clivejo> sitter: to enable to counts?
<sitter> yes
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> was it disabled for performance issues?
<sitter> I don't know
<clivejo> its handy to see the count, as I can see the packages decrease if and when a package is fixed
<vip> clivejo: i've connected second monitor after unsuspending, still needed to xrandr in console, to kde detect it (gotta go, bye)
<lordievader> Hmpf, Wily's installer crashed. It tried to overwrite some locale file...
<lordievader> Might have been the update tick.
<soee> i tried 3 times yesterday to install it in VB
<soee> 3 time crash
<acher88> kubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<soee> yup, wrom website download secion
<acher88> just going to try again
<acher88> lordievader:http://i.imgur.com/SxkCzNF.png
<acher88> maybe there is something buggy in your locale packages/updates?
<acher88> I select en-gb UK 
<acher88> seems to go fine
<lordievader> It might be that my image is outdated.
<lordievader> I'll redownload it at some point.
<clivejo> sitter: how do you update package list on KCI?  For example http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/ is failing as the name has been changed to plasma-discover - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-discover.git/
<BluesKaj> i mistakenly installed the linux 4.4 Wily kernel on my Xenial install, everything seemed to work ok, but I removed the kernel anyway. I'm a bit confused as to why it worked so well, any ideas ?  :-)
<BluesKaj> uses the dsame kernel modules perhaps?
<acher88> kernels often work fine on adjacent or not too distant releases from the one they were compiled for
<clivejo> same with a lot of packages too
<lordievader> Ubuntu Trusty works fine with 4.4 kernels too ;) (For non X uses anyways)
<lordievader> Oeh, I guess my Wily installer was OLD. Even Ubiquity looks differen XD
<lordievader> different*
<lordievader> Hmm, still get the error 'trying to overwrite \'/usr/sbin/validlocale\', which is also in libc-bin 2.21-0ubuntu4' error message.
<sgclark> lordievader: that needs to be reported, we don't package libc
<lordievader> Check, will do.
<acher88> one the wily iso still?
<lordievader> Yes.
<acher88> weird
<acher88> there's only that version in wily as far as I can see, so unless it's trying to overwrite itself, not sure what is going on
<acher88> welcome back bot
<lordievader> Would it be that the previous install on the live-stick is causing the error...
 * lordievader goes to test.
<acher88> I always install straight from the iso with virtiualbox
<lordievader> Hmm, another error this time. Something with initramfs failing. I guess I'll look at it tomorrow in more detail.
<acher88> you are using latest virtualbox, yes?
<lordievader> I am not using Virtualbox, real hardware.
<acher88> ah, must have misread
<soee> i see Kernel 4.4 in archive
<acher88> oh, it was soee who was trying in VB. You both replied one after the other earlier
<acher88> 4.4 was in proposed for xenial the other day
<acher88> gone to release 6 hrs ago according to LP
<clivejo> sitter: did you fix the bot?
<clivejo> or did it become self aware and fix itself?
<yofel> clivejo: go ahead
<yofel> (In case you're still waiting)
<yofel> Quintasan: muon is not a part of discover anymore
<yofel> so unless there's a seperate muon release, it's gone
<clivejo> yo Phil!!
<clivejo> hows you?
<yofel> First day in a new project today, so couldn't be online all day. Might stay that way for the rest of the week
<clivejo> did you get your MySQL thing sorted?
<yofel> yep, porting everything to utf8 went faster than expected.
<clivejo> yofel: could you go over the moving packages between PPA's again
<clivejo> I dont seem to have wrote it down
<yofel> use kopypackages from kubuntu-dev-tools
<clivejo> oh I did
<clivejo> too many "notes"
<clivejo> yofel:  ./kopypackages -a ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma wily ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing wily ?
<yofel> looks right
<clivejo> it seems to be copying frameworks too, is that okay?
<clivejo> I dont like the look of this output!
<clivejo> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pju2mzywe
<clivejo> Requesting copy of unity8 8.11+15.10.20151009-0ubuntu2~wily1~qt551~1+hackQML ?
<clivejo> what is unity8 doing in staging-plasma?
<yofel> got in with qt5
<clivejo> is that ok?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> phew
 * clivejo stops sweating
<nicols> evening! 
<clivejo> hi nicols
<nicols> hi
<clivejo> yofel: I think files have been published now
<nicols> can i help with something? rest something? i see a big update in wily atm
<nicols> it is 5.5.4?
<clivejo> you can try plasma 5.5.4 in landing-backports
<nicols> i am stupid :) ... i was sure i have removed landing, but apparently i did not :)
 * nicols is checking changelogs :)
<clivejo> soee: can you call for testers?
<soee> clivejo: well there is this command: testers 
<soee> but i'm not sure how many active testers we have
<soee> i say it's tested enough to release it
<soee> yofel: ^ what do you think ?
 * nicols must reboot :)
<yofel> clivejo, soee: Looks fine from a quick dep test here. I can't do any UI testing this week, so I'll trusty you guys on that
<clivejo> yofel: I havent tested it personally
<clivejo> Id like a few more people to test it in landing before its moved
<yofel> ack
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: can you suggest where these missing files are supposed to be ?  - https://paste.kde.org/pomnuw9km
<clivejo> or even point me in the direction of where I can find out!
<valorie> weeee, upgrading via landing-backports
 * clivejo crosses fingers
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-02
<clivejo> I really need to learn how to merge!
<valorie> I need to learn how to package
<valorie> btw: upgrade went awesomely
<valorie> hmmm, it seems to have purged yakuake from auto-starting though
<clivejo> well git merge is part of packaging :)
<valorie> and I've not done that either
 * valorie removed landing ppa
<clivejo> I should go to bed
<valorie> sweet dreams, clivejo
<valorie> thanks for your work
<clivejo> but this wind is sooo noisy
<soee> good morning
<sitter> clivejo: bot became self-aware
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> hi - since upgrading to plasma 5.5.3 apt-check seems to break my machine every morning.
<yossarianuk> Came in this morning - desktop load was @ 100 
<soee> there is a bug report about it i think
<soee> and a pending patch upstream
<yossarianuk> there were hundreds  of apt-check ...
<yossarianuk> (processes_
<yossarianuk> soee: cheers 
<yossarianuk> (if that was aimed at me..)
<yossarianuk> what you you guys think about project Neon ?
<yossarianuk> to avoid the apt-check issue I have added a cron job..
<yossarianuk> 2 9 * * * /usr/bin/killall -9 apt-check
<yossarianuk> so my desktop works in the morning... - also done a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/1540830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1540830 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "After Plasma 5.5.3 - apt-check causes massive load / creates 100's of processes" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> thanks, yossarianuk
<valorie> I didn't experience that
<valorie> but you aren't the only one
<yossarianuk> I only notice when I come in in the morning to the office...
<yossarianuk> I don;t notice on my home PC, but I don't leave that on over night , etc
 * sitter not sure why muon uses apt-check anyway
<yossarianuk> sitter: hasn't muon been replaced by plasma-discover ?
<bshah> muon and plasma-discover are different thing
<bshah> one is package manager other is software center
<yossarianuk> hmm - dpkg -l | grep muon -> shows -> 'ii  muon-updater                                    4:5.5.3a-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa5              all          Transitional package (muon-updater -> plasma-discover-updater)'
<clivejo> yossarianuk: have you tested 5.5.4 yet?
<clivejo> 146 Broken Senile packages
<yossarianuk> clivejo: no, I have this repo enabled -> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=wily
<clivejo> its in backports landing
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing
<clivejo> you had a multiple monitor setup that 5.5.4 is supposed to fix?
<yossarianuk> I do
<yossarianuk> although the only real issue i'm having is with the apt-check bug on 5.5.3
<clivejo> will you try it?
<clivejo> I see that from my back log
<clivejo> give 5.5.4 a try
<yossarianuk> clivejo: I shall do @ home.
<yossarianuk> if I add the backports-landing repo, when 5.5.4 is in kubuntu-backports ppa will that superseed it ?
<clivejo> 5.5.4 shouldnt be in kubuntu-backports yet
<clivejo> still being tested at the moment
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<apol_> Riddell, sitter, anyone: can you help soee test a patch? he needs to repackage discover with it *please...*
<soee> clivejo: ping
<sitter> soee: apt-cache policy plasma-discover-updater
<soee> sitter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14856903/
<yofel> fun, I was trying to figure out some docker slowness and ran into https://github.com/plasma-mobile/xbuilder/issues/2 XD
<sitter> soee: where do you have 5.5.4 from?
<sitter> yofel: ulimit all the way :)
<yofel> yossarianuk: you won't get any updates when it's moved then, as it'll be the same packages just from a different location
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/lib/ci/container.rb#L73
<yofel> thx
<soee> sitter: we have it in bacports-landing/staging
<sitter> soee, apol_: what's the patch?
<apol_> sitter: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/126923/
<soee> brb, food time
<sitter> apol_: soee: https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntu/axios building now
<apol_> <3
 * soee high fifes sitter
 * mamarley plays the drum along with soee's fife.
<sitter> yofel, clivejo, sgclark: FYI there's repos without unstable branch http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/oxygen-icons5.git/
<soee> !testers discover-notifier patch tests needed (https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntu/axios)
<ubottu> soee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soee> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<soee> discover-notifier patch tests needed (https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntu/axios)
<soee> yossarianuk: ping
<yossarianuk> hey soee:
<soee> yossarianuk: are you on Wily ?
<yossarianuk> yes i am
<soee> yossarianuk: can you test this https://launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+archive/ubuntu/axios ? it should fix apt processes bug and the notifier icon in systray staying after updates
<clivejo> soee: is this bug only on wily?
<soee> clivejo: no, but sitter created updated package for WIly
<sitter> clivejo: because you have not created one
<yossarianuk> soee: i'm still currently on plasma 5.5.3 - am I ok to use that package ?
<soee> sitter: ^
<BluesKaj> soee, sorry, no Wily install here
<clivejo> sitter: this is my first time with a backport, have I done something wrong?
<soee> BluesKaj: np. i will test it now here at work
<soee> clivejo: it is not related to your packaging
<soee> just to test patch for upstream bug
<sitter> no, clivejo is just speaking out of context :P
<sitter> clivejo: also that is unrelated to backports
<soee> reboot, brb
<soee> apol: i'v added ppa:libreoffice/ppa to get some packages to update. Run apt update, and update snotification icon showed up in systray. Than run apt full-upgrade but after installing updates icon is still in systray (when clicking on it is saysthat my system is up to date)
<soee> apol: so thi spatch does not fix the problem with this icon - it is visible in systray after updates
<apol> soee: so the updates count changes but it doesn't disappear?
<apol> soee: do you get the apt-check eating up your resources?
<soee> apol: i didn't test apt-check, give me few more minutes
<apol> soee: also did you restart plasma?
<soee> apol: i have rebooted after updating to test version
<apol> soee: ok
<apol> you didn't answer, by the way: [15:20] <apol> soee: so the updates count changes but it doesn't disappear?
<soee> apol: checking step by step, running apt update, shows 1 apt-check process that taks ~ 25% cpu at teh end than is gone
<soee> after this notifier shows 24 packages to update
<apol> ok
<apol> then I'll commit
<apol> soee: pushed http://commits.kde.org/discover/7ded9bf1de57f7954be552a48aa9abdb3e4db400
<soee> apol: also i reru updates again but had notifier extende dview pined and it shows 24 updates while there are none
<soee> abd if i click on teh update button it pens discover with messag ethat there are not updates
<apol> I'll reopen this bug then
<soee> apol: thank you
 * lordievader goes to boot his Wily box
<lordievader> How can I effectively test the apt patch?
<lordievader> Hmm, no million apt-check processes after installing the package. I guess that is a good sign.
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> Riddell or sitter: would any of you be around to teach me how to do a debian git merge?
<yofel> clivejo: not sure if they're around, at least jr said that he'll take some time off
<yofel> so what do you want to know?
<clivejo> how to merge
<yofel> (If you expect me to write a guide with complete commands and explenation - that's not going to happen)
<clivejo> properly, without causing craziness and madiness and have KCI shout at me
<clivejo> I need a walk through, watch or instruct me whilst doing an actual merge
<yofel> let me explain the merging, The kci part you'll have to figure out yourself.
<yofel> let me pick something simple
<clivejo> PIM?
 * yofel pretends he didn't read that
<clivejo> spoil sport
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> step?
<yofel> hm, maybe
<yofel> clivejo: yeah, we can do that
<yofel> so, I made a fresh clone
<clivejo> Maxy seems to be doing a huge amount of work 
<yofel> the first thing you will want to do is check the diff between debian and ubuntu, to check if there's diff that you don't need anymore
<yofel> git diff origin/master origin/kubuntu_xenial_archive
<yofel> will show you the diff
<yofel> the changelog diff is junk, just skip that part. dpkg-mergechangelogs will take care of that
<yofel> in the diff you will see a couple things that we don't need, like XS-Testsuite in control, and that debian interestingly doesn't have the autopkgtest stuff
<yofel> I do this step mostly just so I know what the diff is, and to look for things that might go wrong in the merge, in case debian removed something that we want to keep
<clivejo> and the qt5.5 patch
<yofel> the 2 patches are in master, but not in kubuntu_xenial_archive, hence the red
<yofel> come to think of it, is your diff output colored?
<clivejo> that would fix our problems
<clivejo> thats why I added .PHONY
<clivejo> so do I cherry pick the best solution from both branches
<yofel> <yofel> come to think of it, is your diff output colored?
<clivejo> yes it is coloured
<yofel> ok
<clivejo> white, green, red and blue
<yofel> you have [merge "dpkg-mergechangelogs"] in your .gitconfig?
<clivejo> nope
<yofel> add this:
<yofel> [merge "dpkg-mergechangelogs"]
<yofel>     name = debian/changelog merge driver
<yofel>     driver = dpkg-mergechangelogs -m %O %A %B %A
<clivejo> K
<yofel> next, you switch to kubuntu_xenial_archive, and merge origin/master
<yofel> that will apply all debian changes onto our branch
<clivejo> git checkout kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> ok
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> git merge origin/master
<clivejo> sorry, Im going to copy/paste this conversation 
<yofel> np, that's a good idea
<clivejo> need the commands I actually use
<clivejo> so what happens with the two different solutions?
<yofel> so, if you had a package where the merge went wrong, you would now have to resolve conflicts in files, and individually git add each of them and 'git commit' everything at the end
<yofel> the commit message will already be filled out by git
<clivejo> ie we chose to disbale the autotests and debian seem to have patched the problem
<yofel> we take their solution, unless there's a good argument for not using it (doesn't work in ubuntu, would need patching again, ...)
<clivejo>  8 files changed, 167 insertions(+), 26 deletions(-) and 5 new files
<yofel> once the commit is done, you will want to review the merge
<yofel> you can do that with git diff HEAD^
<yofel> the ^ means: one commit backwards (^^ 2 commits, etc.)
<yofel> you need to do that even if you don't get conflicts, to find cases where we and debian did the same change - in different positions in a file
<yofel> can esp. cause a mess if it happens in control or rules
<yofel> in the case of step, all technical changes are fine
<yofel> the changelog should be fixed though
<yofel> we have an UNRELEASED 4:15.12.0-0ubuntu1 that comes *after* a released 4:15.12.0-1
<yofel> that shouldn't be the case
<yofel> if we would have the same upstream version, the way to go would be to move our changelog to the top, and change the version to 4:15.12.0-1ubuntu1
<yofel> in this case, we move it to the top and change the version to 4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1
<yofel> as we were working on .1
<yofel> also add a changelog entry saying "Merge with debian git master"
<clivejo> do I leave my changelog for 15.12.0?
<yofel> no, you move it to the top
<clivejo> I have
<yofel> UNRELEASED should never appear anywere but the topmost changelog entry
<clivejo> but surely there is no need to have  * Disbaling autotests due to fix needed upstream
<sgclark> yofel: clivejo please update trello with merges I am working on them and seem to be running into conflicts as things are being done as same time as me
<clivejo> as that version was unrelease?
 * yofel hasn't touched merges in days
<yofel> kdelibs I forgot to mark as done though, sorry
<clivejo> I think that was me, I was fixing KCI failures
<yofel> clivejo: yes, that's fine to remove then
<yofel> clivejo: you'll also want to remove the test override in rules then
<clivejo> done
<yofel> ok, that should finish step and you can check it off on the trello board - after you've uploaded the new package to staging
<yofel> and don't forget to push ^^
<clivejo> and it gets commited to xenial_archive?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> sorry pushed
<sgclark> please mark the project before hand with your name and WIP please.
<yofel> merges always go into _archive
<yofel> git pull still doesn't see anything o.O
<clivejo> havent pushed yet
<clivejo> you are as impatient as soee :P
<genii> heh
<yofel> <clivejo> sorry pushed <-- past tense ^^
<clivejo> I corrected my question :P
<clivejo> and it gets commited/pushed to xenial_archive?
<yofel> ah
<clivejo> ok Ive updated the trello note, is that oki?
<yofel> sgclark: sorry, I saw that step was still red on the status page and didn't check trello
<yofel> sgclark: are you not uploading to the ppa?
<sgclark> yofel: I seem to have been sending to invalid ppa, fixing.. sorry
<sgclark> but I have been using trello
<yofel> yeah, good job on trello. I was just curious why the status page didn't change
<sgclark> because I am a dummy, staging-applications should have been staging-kdeapplications.. we need consistency haha
<yofel> *facepalm*
<yofel> I've stumbled over the same damn thing myself a couple times
<clivejo> made that mistake myself
<sgclark> oy this is many... 
 * yofel "fixed" that by writing a dput shortcut
<clivejo> yofel: did you see sitters post about missing branches for oxygen?
<yofel> nope
<clivejo> <sitter> yofel, clivejo, sgclark: FYI there's repos without unstable branch http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/oxygen-icons5.git/
<yofel> ah
<yofel> I guess I didn't bother as adding stuff to CI needs manual doing
<yofel> so I left it to the person doing that
<clivejo> can they be added 
<sgclark> who is that person?
<yofel> sitter or shadeslayer I guess?
<yofel> dunno
<sgclark> mmm my bouncer does not seem to log anything anymore, I see that message nowhere
<clivejo> !info libgsl-dev xenial
<ubottu> libgsl-dev (source: gsl): GNU Scientific Library (GSL) -- development package. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1+dfsg-2 (xenial), package size 949 kB, installed size 5298 kB
<clivejo> !info libgsl-dev wily
<ubottu> Package libgsl-dev does not exist in wily
<clivejo> need to backport libgsl-dev to wily?
<yofel> that would be the first thing to try
<yofel> if that's not possible you'll need to make the dep optional
<yofel> dpkg doesn't support that, but there's ways around that
<clivejo> I guess get apps 15.12.1 working in xenial first and cross that backporting bridge when we come to it
<clivejo> how often should we be merging with debian?
<sgclark> after every release, the problem is it takes an entire release to finish haha. Went much faster when there was 6+ of us working on them
<sgclark> there has to be a better way...
<clivejo> KDE release or Kubuntu release?
<sgclark> Ubuntu
<lordievader> Is Kubuntu obliged to follow Ubuntu releases?
<sgclark> if we want to remain a flavor, yes
<lordievader> Ah.. Else Kubuntu could consider to skip releases.
<sgclark> We reap no benifit removing flavor status, we would lose everything. 
<sgclark> we are struggling as it is
<clivejo> yofel: help please
<yofel> yes?
<clivejo> Ive done a debian merge on syndication
<clivejo> but I made some changes in unstable
<clivejo> few days ago
<clivejo> when I merge unstable into archive the changelog is conflicting
<yofel> why are you merging unstable into archive?
<clivejo> Im trying to get those changes 
<yofel> unstable tracks 16.04-dev
<yofel> you don't want to merge that
<yofel> cherry pick the changes instead
<clivejo> could I merge debian into unstable?
<sgclark> yes never merge unstable into archive!!
<yofel> you could... if you don't want debian in _archive
<yofel> which is again: why?
<clivejo> ok so how do I fix the merger?
<yofel> you merge archive into unstable
<clivejo> Im not explaining myself
<sgclark> what you want to do will break many things. You need to cherry-pick that change into archive
<lordievader> clivejo: Perhaps you should cleary explain what problem you have and how you are trying to fix it.
<yofel> clivejo: do you know 'git cherry-pick'? If yes, please properly explain what you're trying to achieve
<clivejo> Im no good at explaining myself :(
<clivejo> it makes sense in my head
<sgclark> I understand he made changes in unstable and wats to merge that into archive.But it cannot be done that way. google cherry-pick git and grab that change and apply it to archive branch.
<yofel> what I read so far is "I'm trying to fix the merger by doing something that the merger never does"
<tsdgeos> hi guys, topic says FW 5.18 landing in xenial
<tsdgeos> any hint of "when"?
<clivejo> in the landing PPA?
<clivejo> tsdgeos: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/ppa-landing
<tsdgeos> clivejo: why is there a ppa for xenial? 
<tsdgeos> i mean xenial is a development release anyway
<tsdgeos> is it like development-development ppa?
<clivejo> there is certain QA needs to be achieved before it goes to the archive
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> ok, will keep waiting
<clivejo> there have been a few issues need resolving
<clivejo> tsdgeos: you can help test if you are interested :)
<tsdgeos> i wish i had time for it, life claims me elsewhere unfortunately
<clivejo> Its being worked on
<tsdgeos> appreciate that :)
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: whats going on with sweeper?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/sweeper.git/
<sgclark> clivejo: could you be a bit more specific, I have no context to your question :(
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-03
<bshah> yofel: ping
<sitter> yofel, clivejo: the person to talk to is someone or rally anyone from blue systems since you still haven't talked to clemens about taking over the KCI server :P
<valorie> sitter, explain to me why there should be neon CI and KCI both? 
<valorie> or am I misunderstanding something fundamental
<sitter> valorie: neon works on LTS. kubuntu does not.
<valorie> ah right, you'll be sticking with one base for two years
<valorie> got it
<totof-at-work> hi all
<totof-at-work> I see that bug 358359 has been fixed .... 
<ubottu> bug 358359 in Russian Ubuntu Projects forum "Доработать новую структуру форума" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358359
<totof-at-work> the fix is integrated in 5.5.4 plasma-discover package ?
<valorie> totof-at-work: was it submitted upstream?
<totof-at-work> I think ... but I'm not sure of that
<totof-at-work> review 126923
<totof-at-work> all details on bug page in comment #12
<valorie> I can't read Cyrillic or Russian, so.....
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> sitter: I believe yofel has been trying to get in touch with clemens without success.  Also, currently KCI is building for wily and xenial, is it not possible to work together on this?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<yofel> sitter, clivejo: contacting clemens was shifted from me to Rick. Haven't heard from him in a while though
<acheron88> today upgrading vivid desktop running pinned plasma 4 to wiley plasma 5, then to xenial with latest 5.5.4 in updates-landing ppa
<acheron88> should be fun
<soee> indeed
<acheron88> wily dvd on hand in case it all goes a tad wrong ;)
<morphis> yofel: ping
<yofel> morphis: hm?
<morphis> yofel: you already had time to drop the hybris dependency from kwin in xenial?
<yofel> I did in git
<yofel> do you need that uploaded?
<morphis> yofel: yes
<morphis> yofel: we currently have packages pending in proposed which can't be released because of this
<yofel> ok, I'll hack an upload together today then
<morphis> yofel: awesome! thanks
<BluesKaj> can cerrtain apps be pinned to certain activities, so when the activity is chosen particular apps will launch ?
<clivejo> yofel: maybe this evening Rick should be there for the podcast
<yofel> oh, it's podcast time.
<yofel> wasn't the last one yesterday...?
<yofel> time flies to fast -.-
<clivejo> not get your invite?
<clivejo> for the pre-party?
<yofel> if it went through my google account then I probably didn't see it
<yofel> I never look at that
<clivejo> yofel: reckon plasma 5.5.4 is good to go?
<clivejo> in backports?
<yofel> as I said, I can't do UI tests. The qa that I could do looked ok, so now it's up to you
<clivejo> theres been a few people have installed it
<clivejo> I dont have a wily system
<clivejo> soee seems to have heading heading up the testers
<mamarley> All my systems have Xenial, sorry. :(
<acheron88> I'm upgrading my main PC to wily as I type
<clivejo> anyhow, I have a puncture to fix and a pup who wants to help but makes things take twice a long!
<clivejo> chat to you later 
<acheron88> was intending to immediately upgrade again to xenial, but can maybe hold for an hr or 2 to try the wily backport?
<acheron88> gonna take a while though. 4000+ packages to upgrade!
<snele> workaroud for systray bugs is committed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=352055#c66
<ubottu> KDE bug 352055 in System Tray "plasma-pa plasmoid not shown in systemtray after startup" [Normal,Reopened]
<snele> cherrypic this for xenial/wily? :)
<sheytan> heya!
<sheytan> So you finally did it and released the 5.5 :D
<sheytan> If i upgrade from landing will my computer blow up?
<clivejo> of course
<clivejo> BOOOMMMM
<clivejo> 5.5.4 is in landing if you want to try that :)
<sheytan> clivejo: how? It's blown ;/
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> raedy for the meeting?
<clivejo> hi ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> hello clivejo
<allee> ovidiu-florin: Nobody is in the hangout???
<ovidiu-florin> me and rick are in the hangout
<ovidiu-florin> join here: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/event/cimnsg2bjan40bjgm8d608p9nd0
<allee> ah, 2 are there
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: I can't attend this hangout, family matter has come up. Only thing to report is I am still working on debian merges..
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: want to join the meeting?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: ^
<Rick_Timmis> Hi all.. Any body got anything that want mentioned in Kubuntu Podcast
<marco-parillo> Rick_Timmis: Please mention Come here and test!!!
<Rick_Timmis> Yep, OK will do
<lordievader> Rick_Timmis: Perhaps mention something about Project Neon?
<clivejo> allee: what is your problem?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: had to work overtime and just got home, count me out
<sgclark> I a out too, family matter came up sorry
<yofel> lordievader, Rick_Timmis: it's called KDE Neon, not project neon. (Just to avoid confusion)
<lordievader> Ah, I see.
 * lordievader updates memory region in his brain
<Rick_Timmis> No worries..
<ovidiu-florin> #KubuntuPodcast is now live http://youtu.be/CU9wn5df6Jc
<soee> woho http://news.softpedia.com/news/google-chrome-is-finally-getting-smooth-scrolling-on-linux-499832.shtml
<mamarley> Yeah, the new 49 beta finally supports high-resolution scrolling with Synaptics.  About time...
<clivejo> yofel: would you have contact details for Rick_Timmis to contact Blue Systems boss guy clements I think?
<yofel> I already sent him the mail address
<clivejo> mind sending it again, he says he doesnt have a contact
<yofel> uh, let me check where I had that
<soee> how was he podcast ?
<clivejo> good :)
<yofel> sent
<clivejo> yofel: Im getting lintian errors for parley changelog, heres what is causing the problem - https://paste.kde.org/pgpqlvejl
<clivejo> I left the debian version as a separate entry, whats is the correct way to do this?
<yofel> read the lintian tag description. That tells you how to resolve this
<clivejo> is does?
<clivejo> it
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> https://lintian.debian.org/tags/latest-debian-changelog-entry-without-new-version.html
<clivejo> I must be missing something :/
<clivejo> I cant see the resolution :(
<yofel> oh, that's not the tag in the changelog
<yofel> I was talking about command-in-menu-file-and-desktop-file - which you should NOT add to an ignore rule for
<yofel> just fix the issue
<yofel> but now that you mention the version, your version is wong
<yofel> should be 4:15.12.1-1ubuntu1
<clivejo> Im confused
<clivejo> the version in wily is parley (4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1)
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> it wasnt packaged in debian?
<yofel> our package was not based on the debian package for THAT version
<yofel> lets do something
<yofel> please explain to me each component of the version
<clivejo> so when I merge, I basing it on debian and need to change the version to -1?
<yofel> please explain what each number and character in the version stands for, then you'll understand why -1 is correct
<yofel> I'll correct you if you're wrong, but please try yourself first
<clivejo> 4: is the epoch, 15.12.1 is the upstream version
<clivejo> -0ubuntu1 is the 1st version in the ubuntu archive
<yofel> and -0 means?
<clivejo> I thought that meant that was a flag 0 means not in debian and 1 means in debian
<yofel> no after the - comes the debian version, that is not a flag. the version can be -34ubuntu88 -> 34 uploads to debian, then 88 uploads to ubuntu based on the 34th debian  upload
<yofel> otherwise you were correct
<yofel> so debian uploaded 4:15.12.1-1, hence we now base our package on that -> 4:15.12.1-1ubuntu1
<yofel> -0 means "not uploaded to debian"
<yofel> or well, literally "0 uploads to debian of that version"
<clivejo> unstable wasnt uploaded to debian?
<yofel> unstable is a debian series - what do you mean?
<clivejo> so debian released it first
<yofel> yes, it was uploaded to experimental
<clivejo> whereas previous versions we released it first then debian 
<yofel> as the changelog says
<yofel> right
<clivejo> Maxy uploaded it yesterday
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> I see now
<clivejo> thanking you :)
<clivejo> yofel: purpose is building fine on my machine but not the build box, Im obviously missing a build dependancy but cant figure out which one, any tips/hints?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/236044672/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.purpose_1.0+git20160202.1543+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> install file is wrong
<yofel> see that huge warning in the cmake output, then the install error
<clivejo> yeah, but on my machine it is building those files
<yofel> that might mean different build-dep versions between you and the buildd
<yofel> that would hint that a dep should be versioned, but isn't
<yofel> try to build the package locally in the same env as the buildd
<clivejo> my head hurts!
<yofel> you can find the archives that were enabled during the build at the top of the log
<yofel> search for override-sources-list
<valorie> sorry for missing the meeting, I had a doctor checkup this morning
<valorie> listening to the podcast now....
<clivejo> yofel: now Im getting possible-new-upstream-release-without-new-version in parley?
<yofel> probably the same thing?
<clivejo> no I changed the changelog
<clivejo> 4:15.12.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2
<yofel> sounds like a ppa changelog got ADDED to git?
<yofel> or the ubuntu1 one isn't UNRELEASED?
<clivejo> no, thats the version on qa
<yofel> pastebin the changelog please
<clivejo> I made the change and uploaded the new one
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/parley.git/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<yofel> That again says override command-in-menu-file-and-desktop-file
<yofel> please don't do that
<clivejo> what is a menu file?
<yofel> config file for the ancient debian menu system. It was invented before desktop files were a thing
<yofel> a while ago the CTTE finally decided that it's obsolete
<clivejo> but how do I recognise it?
<yofel> the file has a .menu extension
<clivejo> cant find anything with .menu extension being built?
<yofel> and what's debian/parley.menu?
<yofel> that's a DEBIAN thing, not upstream
<yofel> if it was upstream I wouldn't mind the override
<clivejo> grrrr Im so confused!
<yofel> ok, thinking about it, that might not be so obvious...
<yofel> the debian menu files are usually added to packages in the packaging and installed by hand in some file
<clivejo> why is it still in the master branch ?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/parley.git/tree/debian
<yofel> maxyz: you're not removing those? ^
<maxyz> yofel: ?
<yofel> maxyz: the menu config files
<yofel> maxyz: https://lintian.debian.org/tags/command-in-menu-file-and-desktop-file.html
<maxyz> yofel: yada, yada
 * clivejo brummmm brummmm
<yofel> oh well
<maxyz> I would appreciate a script for the removal.
<yofel> good point..
<maxyz> the tricky part art the image conversion snippets in the debian/rules
<yofel> for the xpm?
<maxyz> yup, removing those, and removing imagemagick from the build-deps
<yofel> hmkay, right
 * yofel finally sent the mail for the ecm permissions
<maxyz> Well, okay no script, plain grep... I'll try to do it tomorrow, unless you beat me to it.
<yofel> most likely not, thanks :)
<clivejo> yofel: does a change to master branch trigger a KCI build too?
<yofel> no
<yofel> dci maybe
<clivejo> yofel: so what does this mean E: kdenlive: menu-icon-not-in-xpm-format usr/share/pixmaps/kdenlive.png
<yofel> icons for the menu items have to be in XPM format, that's a png. Hence most packages have those conversion rules that maxy just mentioned
<yofel> just ignore that, as it's obsolete
<clivejo> no kidding its unstable
<clivejo> tottally crazy
 * clivejo waves at valorie
<valorie> o/
<valorie> listening to the end of the podcast
<valorie> another cool one
<clivejo> definitely interesting one
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-04
<clivejo> yofel: in http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/plasma-desktop.git/ why do we have kubuntu_stable_utopic ?
<soee> good morning
<yofel> clivejo: because that's how the branches were named back then
<acheron88> clivejo: soee: was it one of you who had text editor (kate etc) windows opening up on plasma log in? If so can you recall what the cause was? thanks
<soee> yofel: you did some work on it ^ ?
<yofel> change in how windows behave on quit. So as kate doesn't actually ends its process it gets restored on session restore
<yofel> *end
<yofel> fixed in apps 15.12 FWIW
<soee> acheron88: ^
<acheron88> 1) I don't have session restore enabled 2) it's not actually kate doing it. It's another text editor (abiword I think) which has perhaps become default for something?
<acheron88> even happen on a brand new system user logging into plasma for 1st time
<acheron88> may be completely coincidental
<yofel> remove abiword I guess? I've seen the abiword auto-start issue myself, and am clueless why it does that
<yofel> that's unrelated to plasma though
<yofel> happens for years already
<acheron88> ah. never had that before and had abiword installed for years as an 'in case' backup
<acheron88> I'll sort it.
<acheron88> just a text editor launching itself on login sounded so similar to the kate issue I'd only paid attention to in passing, that 1st thought was that it was related
<acheron88> upgrade from vivid > wily > xenial with updates-landing ppa went mostly OK BTW
<acheron88> little bit of juggling with apt get to fix a few things, but less than I thought there might be
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> https://www.calligra.org/news/calligra-2-9-11-released/
<clivejo> acheron88: yes it was me who had kate windows auto opening 
<clivejo> sitter: can you update discover in KCI to grab from plasma-discover in debian git?
<jmux> FYI: https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2016/05/de/Munich and https://dudle.inf.tu-dresden.de/LiMux_Hackfest_May_2016/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yofel> :O our packageset got fixed. I need to write a thankyou mail
<clivejo> who fixed it?
<yofel> someone from the DMB, I wrote a mail yesterday
<clivejo> yofel: how would I go about setting up a Kolab LP project?
<yofel> clivejo: there's a "Register a project" button on the front page
<yofel> you'll have to click through some forms and fill in some information
<clivejo> there are kolab packages in the archives, has someone tried to do this before?
<clivejo> !info kolab-cyrus-imapd
<ubottu> Package kolab-cyrus-imapd does not exist in wily
<clivejo> !info kolab-cyrus-imapd lucid
<ubottu> 'lucid' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<yofel>  /kolab -> 404, so doesn't look like it
<yofel> unless it was disabled
<yofel> those 2 things aren't really related though
<yofel> (project and packages)
<snele> are installer crash fixed on daily? bug report is not updated for weeks now
<marco-parillo> Are the speaker notes for the Kubuntu Podcast published?
<yofel> snele: needs a person that would fix it. Patches welcome
<valorie> ScottK: have you met clivejo?
<ScottK> Not in person, no.
<clivejo> hi ScottK
<ScottK> Hello
<clivejo> do you use Kolab?
<valorie> clivejo is interested in getting the kolab packaging here up to snuff
<valorie> I figured you were the best Debian person to talk to about that
<ScottK> clivejo: No.
<ScottK> I'd talk to detrout as she's working on it in Debian.
<ScottK> (she's usually in #debian-qt-kde)
<valorie> on freenode?
<clivejo> yeah Ive seen her
<valorie> thank you ScottK
<ScottK> valorie: On OFTC
<valorie> got it
<valorie> I keep meaning to add that to my bnc account
<valorie> while my dad is alive, I probably won't have time though
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-05
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sgclark> good night haha
<lordievader> Hehe, you were just going to bed?
<sgclark> yeah , gnight
<rbetzen> going to try to do some testing this cycle.  I take it there still aren't any iso's ready for kubuntu to test?  Haven't found anything at least.
<lordievader> Sleep well, sgclark 
<sgclark> we are  far from ready, not enough resources, anyway need to sleep.
<lordievader> rbetzen: You can allways test the daily iso's (though they might still have a critical bug), or upgrade from 15.10 to test stuff.
<rbetzen> Thanks.  I'll do that.  Just making sure I wasn't missing a release. ;)
<lordievader> rbetzen: Kubuntu skipped Alpha 2, you haven't missed a thing ;)
<soee> i posted feature request on plasma-devel ml, if someone want to comment please do https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2016-February/049202.html
<sitter> clivejo: no
<sitter> clivejo: last thread I see is sddm breakage
<clivejo> <clivejo> sitter: can you update discover in KCI to grab from plasma-discover in debian git?
<sitter> clivejo: will do so later today
<clivejo> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> sitter Riddell : can anyone tell me why this merge is failing - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwallet-pam/252/console
<sitter> clivejo: drop that branch remotes/origin/kubuntu_unstable_pam-auth-update
<sitter> no intention to pursue
<sitter> also it fails because the merge chain failed
<sitter> [I] merger: Merging remotes/origin/kubuntu_xenial_archive into kubuntu_stable.
<sitter> [I] merger: Merging kubuntu_stable into kubuntu_unstable.
<sitter> [I] merger:   kubuntu_unstable -> remotes/origin/kubuntu_unstable_pam-auth-update
<sitter> so if you want to find out why exactly it failed you'll have to merge the branches like that locally
<bshah> why am I culprit!!!
<sitter> because jenkins
<bshah> !!!11one!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 11one!
<bshah> :p
<clivejo> but what is remotes/origin/kubuntu_unstable_pam-auth-update
<clivejo> and who put it there
<yofel> git log might give a hint
<yofel> not about who pushed though
<clivejo> how do I drop the remote?
<yofel> why would you drop origin?!?
<yofel> or do you mean delete the branch?
<yofel> ... from the remote
<mparillo> On Xenial with the landing PPA,  has anybody noticed that the kwalled migration password dialogue box comes up with every boot?
<yofel> I remember someone mentioning that before, but I haven't seen it myself
<mamarley> It was happening to me for a while, but then it seemed to resolve itself.
<clivejo> sitter yofel - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kwallet-pam.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable_pam-auth-update
<clivejo> could KCI have created that branch?
<sgclark> that branch is a bane to merges
<sgclark> no clue what it is for 
<sgclark> but it should NOT be in the merges
<clivejo> sgclark: know how to remove it?
<sgclark> from CI? sadly no
<clivejo> and what does it mean by remotes
<clivejo>  remotes/origin/kubuntu_unstable_pam-auth-update?
<sgclark> https://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-remote.html
<clivejo> can it be removed with git remote remove?
<sgclark> clivejo: probably want to get the ok from yofel, I do not have authority to remove annoying branches
<sgclark> All I know is I am sick of being stalked by CI for a branch I know nothing about and as far as I can tell we do not use.
<clivejo> sgclark: ditto
<yofel> clivejo: read the manual scarlett pointed to, a remote is a "repository", you're talking about branch deletion
<yofel> as for the deletion itself, I'm not sure if we can
<yofel> there was some discussion about qt-kde policies there...
 * clivejo puts hands up
<clivejo> I have no idea, just want to see it fixed!
<yofel> lisandro: are we allowed to delete branches from the repositories that only affect us?
<sgclark> yofel: sitter: or we can just remove the merge from CI? I don't understand why that merge is there
<yofel> sitter will have to answer that, I have no idea how the merge tooling works
<sgclark> yah we should probably e filled in there
<sgclark> s/e/be/
<yofel> I would assume it's some kind of mixed hard-coded/auto branch detection in the ci tooling
<yofel> bbl
<sgclark> k
<lisandro> yofel: if everything works as expected you shouldn't be able to do so
<lisandro> don't get me wrong: the repos' scripts where meant for another workflow
<lisandro> for example we avoided temporary branches
<lisandro> yofel: forgot to mention, if you need to remove a branch ping me
<sgclark> fairly certain that is not what we want. Just removal from CI which requires sitter
<yofel> lordievader: ok thanks. That's about what I remembered, but wasn't certain. We'll fix this in the CI instead.
<yofel> lisandro: ^
<yofel> lordievader: feel yourself unpinged ^^
<lisandro> yofel: ACK
<lordievader> Hehe, but I like to be pinged -.-
<yofel> :D
<clivejo> lordievader: ping
 * clivejo waves
<clivejo> ooo syncroton
<clivejo> sounds like a Transformer
<lordievader> \o/
<clivejo> WTF!! 
<clivejo> Ive never seen that before
<clivejo> Writing more data than expected (1909437 > 1909428) [IP: 91.189.91.24 80]
<soee> you are on higher level now :D you produce more data than expected
<clivejo> oh good lord
<clivejo> git init git
<clivejo> oups, wrong window
<clivejo> Riddell: you worked on packaging kolab?
<clivejo> libkolab - https://obs.kolabsys.com/package/view_file/Kolab:Winterfell/libkolab/debian.changelog?expand=1
<sgclark> clivejo: looking at the log sitter and detrout were the last two to package that. sitter did the actual port. What exactly do you need?
<clivejo> dont need anything, just surprised to see Riddell in the changelog and wanted to chat to him about it
<sgclark> I think Diane is actually working on it for debian right now, you can find her in the debian-qt-kde channel. I see you in there. She doesn't bite.
<sgclark> YOu will see him in many changelogs.. haha
<clivejo> I chatted with Diane yesterday, she said she doesnt have time to work on Kolab
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> I have packaged it, I don't recall anything crazy about it, although libkolabxml needs to be packaged first
<clivejo> thats the client side stuff?
<sgclark> it is a lib
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> but we package it beacuse Kontact uses it
<clivejo> !info libkolabxml xenial
<ubottu> Package libkolabxml does not exist in xenial
<clivejo> !info libkolabxml wily
<ubottu> Package libkolabxml does not exist in wily
<clivejo> !info libkolab wily
<ubottu> Package libkolab does not exist in wily
<clivejo> !info libkolab-dev wily
<ubottu> libkolab-dev (source: libkolab): Development package for Kolab library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 10 kB, installed size 63 kB
<clivejo> !info libkolab-dev xenial
<ubottu> libkolab-dev (source: libkolab): Development package for Kolab library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 63 kB
<sgclark> !info libkolabxml1v5
<ubottu> libkolabxml1v5 (source: libkolabxml): Kolab XML format (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-3 (wily), package size 639 kB, installed size 3641 kB
<sgclark> bah
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> there it is
<sgclark> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> thats quite old :/
<clivejo> v2 now
 * clivejo pokes soee_
 * soee_ watching at clivejo
<clivejo> me head hurts
<soee_> :D
<soee_> i think new frameworks should be released soon
<sgclark> ugh
<soee_> the reaction should be: weeeeeeeeeee :D
<sgclark> not enough hours in the day for all this work hahahahah
 * sgclark goes a little bit crazy
<soee_> from what i see only those apps are huge madness
<soee_> and this is what i would never understand
<soee_> we should be able to just grab released tars, build them and done...
<soee_> not some merging and other magic
 * clivejo raises eyebrow
<clivejo> its not magic, its dark black magic
<clivejo> EVIL
<sgclark> yeah it is the merges that are killing us really
<sgclark> but I do see why, just it is too much work for our small team. I think other flavor maybe sync to debian so don't feel the pain? not sure
<clivejo> I think you are the only one working on them sgclark
<sgclark> flavors
<soee_> and what about Neon - they don't care about Debian ?
<sgclark> I know nothing about Neon sorry, got kicked out of the loop. 
<soee_> wrr why ubuntu installs xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu while i do not have such gpu :/
<sgclark> yeah I never understood the piles of xservers installed
<soee_> why do it installs libmirclient also ...
<soee_> does Kubuntu uses enywhere some mir* stuff ?
<yofel> there is no driver auto-detect at install time (not very portable, is it?) - so all available drivers get installed
 * clivejo waves at yofel
<yofel> not in the UI parts, but we share some of the UI core stack
<yofel> heyho
<soee_> :/
<yofel> it's not like it has a practical effect
<clivejo> does this card still apply - https://trello.com/c/nYFDC2qg ?
<yofel> we shop tons of libs that are nearly useless, but we ship them anyway
<yofel> *ship
<clivejo> including some unity stuff *shivers*
<yofel> *shrug*
<yofel> someone who cares could check if we could manually exclude some recommends in the seeds
<clivejo> I care, but not just that much
<ScottK> For Kf5, I don't think there's much in the way of Ubuntu specific requirements that would prevent syncing most things.
<ScottK> If there's things that need to be pushed to the Debian branches to make that possible, feel free to ping me.
<sgclark> ScottK I have been trying to push the sync path. Makes more sense to me. Not sure where we are on that. yofel?
<sgclark> especailly these apps
<yofel> I haven't look at that at all
<sgclark> most of these are no changes
<yofel> a) we're done with frameworks ourselves by now b) when we worked on plasma, debian wasn't done with frameworks
<ScottK> That's the usual problem.
<yofel> so we could sync stuff now, but I don't intend to *keep* waiting on the sycns
<sgclark> right
<ScottK> It'll be a bit different post feature freeze.
<sgclark> wasnt that the purpose of ppa-landing?
<sgclark> anyway, back to my merge tastic cave. ugh
<yofel> the purpose of ppa-landing was a mis-used ppa so people could test stuff while we get things uploaded
<yofel> then we got distracted and other stuff and stuff never got uploaded
<sgclark> ah
<yofel> I only got the e-c-m permissions fixed this week. So now we can actually *try* to upload stuff
<sgclark> gotcha
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> right, need to go for developer. so much so little time. I have to wear my kde hat next week. Things will be tight.
<yofel> you concentrate on what you have to do. We'll figure things out somehow
<sgclark> and wehn I get a $ job it will be even tighter lol
<sgclark> yeah I know
<clivejo> has the apps merge trello card gone?
<sgclark> it somehow moved to backlog
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> there it is
<sgclark> hmm kubuntu-ci is being strangely quiet
<clivejo> think its broken again
<clivejo> or maybe its caught up
<sgclark> nope, I have pushed several merges, should have seen a few
<sgclark> now I have to manually look /grumble. spoiled by CI links haha
<clivejo> should okular not have an unstable and stable branch - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/okular.git/
<sgclark> I dont see why it would differ from the rest
<clivejo> doesnt seem to be in KCI
<yofel> wasn't it only ported to frameworks now?
<yofel> we didn't CI qt4 apps
<clivejo> will I create a stable and unstable branch while Im here?
<clivejo> yofel: ^
<sgclark> ah possibly yeah recent port. makes sense
<clivejo> yofel: help me please :(
<clivejo> sgclark: why would a git merge not be sorting the changelog right?
<sgclark> clivejo: sadly this first run doing merges this way changelogs seems to be the problem point. you will have to manually cut paste the entries in the proper order. :(
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-06
<clivejo> I know I have to do the last two changelogs
<sgclark> I *hope* it will merge properly next cycle with the fixes.
<clivejo> but Im trying to merge libkface
<clivejo> and the changelog isnt being merged properly
<clivejo> maxy made a new changelog entry for it a few days ago
<clivejo> but it isnt being displayed at the top
<clivejo> this is so confusing
<sgclark> I just fix them to go in order by date. Why it is messing up, I do not have answers :(
 * sgclark curses at kwallet-pam CI stalker
 * clivejo kicks KCI
<clivejo> I didnt break it!!
<sgclark> me either lol
<clivejo> you are using the wrong f'ing branch
 * clivejo goes crazy
 * valorie makes so calming tea for the workers
<clivejo> to have tea or not to have tea
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZwvrxVavnQ
<clivejo> dont make them drink tea!
<yofel> for some reason, quassel shows the blame CI messages in my freenode server window, not the actually channel
<yofel> so I never see those ^^
<yofel> *actual
<clivejo> lucky you!
<sgclark> lol yeah lucky you
<clivejo> yofel: could you please help me with libkface
<sgclark> no matter what channel I am in it stalks me with blame messages
<clivejo> pretty please
<yofel> well, with what exactly?
<clivejo> I dunno the changelog looks wrong
<clivejo> its like its not merging it correctly
<yofel> can happen
<sgclark> sort by date.. 
<sgclark> cut and paste, no other way.
<clivejo> maxy's entry should be at the top
<yofel> dpkg-mergechangelogs should sort by version automatically
<clivejo> but its not
<yofel> it sometimes failes though
<yofel> *fails
<sgclark> yofel it is not in many cases sadly
<clivejo> does it tell you when it fails?
<yofel> it works in a lot of cases for me, if it fails it usually shows merge conflicts in changelog
<sgclark> changelogs seems to be the biggest problem in these merges. no idea why it is failing so much
<clivejo> yofel: would you mind doing it and letting me know what wrong?
<yofel> well, worst case you can also just take the individual changelogs and feed them into merge-changelogs
<clivejo> its driving me crazy
<sgclark> right and then I cut and paste in correct order, and all is well with the world.
<yofel> I never had to cut and paste o.O
<yofel> maybe a changelog or two didn't play well together and I had a fix something by hand, but I never had ordering issues
<yofel> like, can you pastebin what you have right now?
<sgclark> alright then, congratulations.
<sgclark> I am off. laters
<yofel> cu
<clivejo> ah, I think I know whats wrong
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/libkface.git/tree/debian/changelog
<clivejo> maxy has forgot the epoch
<clivejo> no
<clivejo> hes renamed it and dropped it
<yofel> we should do the same
<yofel> but yeah, the epoch messed things up
<clivejo> does that upset dpkg-mergechangelogs?
<yofel> sure, after all 15.12.0 < 4:15.04.1
<clivejo> how do I merge them?
<clivejo> libkface (4:14.12.2-2) experimental; urgency=medium isnt in my supposely merged changelog
<clivejo> if I took maxy's entry out of master locally and merged that would it work?
<yofel> the result looks okay already?
<yofel> ah no, the 14.12.3 changelog needs to go one step up
<clivejo> no, my results look very wrong
<yofel> ah well
<yofel> I don't see that ^^
<yofel> what you could do:
<yofel> make a copy of the debian changelog, temporarily add the epoch, feed both changelogs to merge-changelog, then remove the epoch again
<yofel> that might give you something sensible
<yofel> might also require changing the package name back
<yofel> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> Ive removed maxy's entry from master
<clivejo> commited locally
<clivejo> merged that into xenial archive
<clivejo> and added his back
<clivejo> hes only on libkf5kface (15.12.0-1) experimental; urgency=medium
<clivejo> so Ive added a new changelog libkf5kface (15.12.1-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<yofel> that might mess up git's auto merge tracking with a commit that doesn't really belong in there... but I might worry too much
<clivejo> for .1
<yofel> ack
<clivejo> do you want to fix it
<clivejo> its frying my brain
<yofel> nah, we can fix that later
<yofel> nobody reads the git history anyway
<clivejo> so should I push what Ive done?
<clivejo> makes sense in my head
<yofel> go ahead
<clivejo> yofel: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/libkface.git/log/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<clivejo> does that look ok?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> is it how you would do it?
<clivejo> I wonder why maxy didnt upload 15.12.1 :/
<yofel> ah, remove the changelog for 4:15.12.0-0ubuntu1 please
<yofel> that's UNRELEASED
<yofel> and maybe mention the merge in the new changelog entry
<yofel> everything else looks about right
<clivejo> ok done and uploaded to LP
<clivejo> is experimental like an archive?
<clivejo> ie maxy wont just bump that to 15.12.1?
<yofel> latter I don't know, but experimental is a debian series, like unstable
<yofel> it's used to prepare packages for unstable, either for testing or to gather all packages for a transition
<yofel> they use it mostly like we use PPAs
<clivejo> when you copy to xenial archive is there a script goes and updated the changelogs from UNRELEASED to xenial?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> any how, time for bed!
<clivejo> night all
<yofel> nini
<lordievader> Good morning
<clivejo> yofel: cant seem to upload libkface - Unable to find libkf5kface_15.12.1.orig.tar.xz in upload or distribution.
<clivejo> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<clivejo> lot of failures today
<clivejo> oh kio is broken again!
<lordievader> :(
<clivejo> missing files and symbols
<clivejo> yofel OR sgclark: in kio there are some new files - https://paste.kde.org/pwkjm3rrq  I cant see where they are supposed to go?  maybe a new package kiogui?
<clivejo> also https://www.mail-archive.com/kde-frameworks-devel@kde.org/msg30155.html seems to indicate a new package
<ovidiu-florin> hello humans
<ovidiu-florin> how do I add an article to Kubuntu wire?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<soee_> mparillo: ^
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin
<Riddell> let me see
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: /msged
<clivejo> Riddell: do KDE publish packaging guidelines somewhere?
<clivejo> kio has new files for a libKF5KIOGui
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<clivejo> anyone able to help me with a broken package issue?
<BluesKaj> clivejo, which package?
<clivejo> kolab
<clivejo> Ive confused myself
<clivejo> need new set of eyes
<BluesKaj> never used kolab :/
<clivejo> have you looked into broken packages before?
<BluesKaj> only from the pov of fixing dependencies with usual commands , like sudo dpkg --configure -a, and sudo apt -f install or rolling back the system by ppa-purge
<BluesKaj> clivejo,^
<clivejo> oh ok
<clivejo> this is a problem with a control file, but I cant put my finger on it
<BluesKaj> i have fixed the odd dependency issue by installing the last required dependency listed by apt and moving up the list until they are all installed, but that method was only successful a few times, usually it's more hit and miss 
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> how did I manage that!
<Riddell> clivejo: there's no packaging guidelines except occationally for some projects that chose to add a README like calligra
<ScottK> yofel: I still get the daily "Kubuntu daily CD health check" mails.  Would you please figure another alternate recipient and ask cjwatson to add them and remove me?
<yofel> oh, I get those these days, I guess he didn't remove you. I'll ask him
<ScottK> Thanks.  I do think it's good if you have an alternate to receive them.
<yofel> riiight. I think I even made a todo task for that, but we never decided on one..
<clivejo> yofel: did you get my message about libkface?
<yofel> clivejo: missed it, seems like you uploaded without the tarball
<clivejo> do I have to rename the tarball?
<yofel> well, you already did do that, right? Otherwise the upload error makes no sense
<clivejo> yofel: kio has a new lib
<yofel> there's also some watch file magic to rename stuff I believe
<clivejo> I created a new package in the control file
<yofel> I'll look at that later, distracted right now
<clivejo> but Im getting a lintian warning
<clivejo> W: libkf5kiogui5: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5KIOGui.so.5.19.0 usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5KIOGui.so
<clivejo> new package contains these new files - https://paste.kde.org/pwkjm3rrq#line-9
<blaze> clivejo: *.so files are usually symlinks, those should be placed into "*-dev" packages
<clivejo> I think that whole lib is for dev?
<clivejo> header files too
<blaze> yeah, header files should go to -dev
<clivejo> so I need a libkf5kiogui5 and a libkf5kiogui5-dev package?
<blaze> yes
<blaze> and libkf5kiogui5-dbg I think
 * soee_ has to upload 185 MB ... takes 35 min ...
<clivejo> how come?
<soee_> upload here in Poland sux :<
<blaze> soee_: jaki ISP?
<soee_> blaze: neo/orange
<BluesKaj> soee_, what are the up and down speeds on your internet package?
<BluesKaj> usually the up speeds aren't paid much attention, but in your case it's important I think
<BluesKaj> usually the up speeds aren't paid much attention
<soee_> BluesKaj: download is up to 10 Mb/s
<soee_> uploads something like 960 KB/s
<soee_> *96 KB
<BluesKaj> soee_, yeah, that's quite slow ..very similar to miy up speed 100kbs , but i don't pay mch for my inyernet, only $35 Canadian/mos
<BluesKaj> internet  even :-)
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: It looks as if Riddell sent you access, but I see nothing new.
<ovidiu-florin> because I'm looking into how to repost
<Riddell>  I did
<ovidiu-florin> and not copy paste the article
<ovidiu-florin> https://arpadtoth.wordpress.com/2016/02/05/increasing-battery-life-on-kubuntu/
<valorie> sgclark: when you have a moment, clivejo wants you to look at his merges and give him some feedback
<valorie> but he doesn't want to disturb you by asking
 * valorie isn't so polite always....
<clivejo> konsole keeps hanging on me
<clivejo> http://postimg.org/image/kzauwc11z/
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I use yakuake
<clivejo> its the paste that crashes it
<valorie> can you run that in gdb and figure out why?
<valorie> !gdb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> stupid ubottu
<clivejo> its doesnt crash, I think its something to do with the focus of that window
<valorie> http://community.kde.org/Amarok/Development/DebuggingHowTo 
<valorie> gdb should figure out a freeze too
<DarinMiller> how are you pasting? ctrl-shift-v, right click mouse, or ?
<clivejo> ctrl-shift-v
<clivejo> now dolphin is crashing
<clivejo> FFS
 * valorie runs off for a few mins
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey clivejo, how are you?
<clivejo> good thanks, and you?
<lordievader> Doing okay here :)
<clivejo> yofel: would you ping me when you are free
<clivejo> I think I have done something bad to kio
<blaze> clivejo: what's the problem?
<clivejo> I dont know :(
<clivejo> Ive confused myself again
<blaze> clivejo: you can use other lib package as a tempalte
<blaze> *template
<clivejo> I tried to fix the unstable branch
<clivejo> and realised there was no stable branch
<clivejo> this one package is breaking about 100 others :(
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/
<blaze> clivejo: show me control file
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<blaze> looks fine
<clivejo> KCI-W :: Patch fix_kfreebsd_build in VCS but not listed in debian/series file.
<clivejo> its commented out
<clivejo> should I remove that patch totally?
<clivejo> I dont know what that lib does, so the description is just copied
<clivejo> its new for 15.19.0
<clivejo> which is available in depot now
<blaze> clivejo: this patch is not needed in ubuntu
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> what have I done!
<blaze> m?
<clivejo> I seem to have merged with master somewhere
<blaze> and maybe everything is broken because of two new packages libkf5kiogui5 and libkf5kiogui-dev
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> how did that first changelog entry get there
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> this is xenial branch changelog - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive
<blaze> UNRELEASED is not what we want here :)
<clivejo> Im gonna go clear my head
<clivejo> so confused
<estan> hi folks. there's pyqt5-dev-tools, which installs pyuic5 and pyrcc5, and which depend on python3, but there's no similar packages for developers working with python2 (those scripts would work under both python2 and python3 i think).
<estan> i'm packaging my python2/pyqt5 app in a docker container, and this forces me to pull in python3 just to be able to run pyuic5 and pyrcc5 as part of my packaging.
<estan> shouldn't there really be a python-pyqt5-dev-tools (for python2) and then the current pyqt5-dev-tools should be renamed to python3-pyqt5-dev-tools?
<estan> (as you can see, pyqt5-dev-tools is currently the only package that provides these scripts: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=pyuic5&mode=exactfilename&suite=wily&arch=any , leaving python2 devs having to install python3)
<estan> in other distros which doesn't use such aggressive package splitting, the scripts are installed by both the "python2 pyqt5" package and the "python3 pyqt5" package (with the scripts renamed to avoid conflicts).
<blaze> estan: better be to address that to Debian Python Modules Team as they're original maintainers of this package
<soee> oh lord http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-PRIME-Sync-V3
<estan> blaze: ah yes.
<clivejo> blaze do you know how to do debian merges?
<blaze> clivejo: you don't have access to their git, right?
<clivejo> I do
<clivejo> Ive done from kmine to konsole on this list
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.1_xenial.html
<clivejo> Id like someone to check them over
<blaze> oh, better wait for Philip
<ScottK> estan: Our original plan was not to provide PyQt5 for python2 at all since we figured people would be porting to python3 faster than it turned out to be the case.  Please file a bug in the Debian bug tracker and we can take a look at it.
<estan> ScottK: ah. alright .
<estan> would love to go python3. what's holding us back for this project is VTK, which we don't want to build ourself. but 7.0 is in the process of being packaged, and supports Python 3.
<estan> just hope the debian-science-maintainers will make a python3 version of that package.
<estan> (e.g. "python3-vtk7")
<ScottK> If upstream already supports it, it's not usually that hard.
<estan> yea. i e-mailed the guy who's working on it and he seemed homeful they'll have it done at the same time as the other vtk7 packages.
<estan> but packaging that is going to take a while, so we need to workg against VTK 6.2 for now , which means python2.
<estan> *hopeful.
<estan> ScottK: alright, i filed https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=814023
<ubottu> Debian bug 814023 in pyqt5-dev-tools "pyqt5-dev-tools should be offered in Python 2 and 3 variants" [Normal,Open]
<ScottK> Thanks.
<clivejo> anyone here?
<clivejo> Ive archived a Trello card and I dont know how I did that!
<blaze> lol
<clivejo> not having a good day today
<clivejo> should have never got out of bed!
<blaze> relax, just relax
<clivejo> think Ill go back to kolab
<clivejo> dont think I can break anything there!
<ScottK> With a laptop, there's no need to leave bed to cause problems ...
<clivejo> I dont like working in bed :P
<clivejo> ScottK would you mind checking my mergers?
<ScottK> Sorry, I don't know enough about the state of Kubuntu stuff to know if they're right.
<ScottK> If you have a specific question, I can try to answer it.
<clivejo> do you know why maxy has only updated some apps to 15.12.1 and others to 15.12.0?
<clivejo> ScottK: for example - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/zeroconf-ioslave.git/commit/
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.12.1/src/zeroconf-ioslave-15.12.1.tar.xz
<ScottK> Usually it's because there were no changes in the point release.
<clivejo> yet otheres are - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/umbrello.git/commit
<clivejo> oh right
<clivejo> so we package it regardless of changes?
<ScottK> Typically, but I'm not sure it makes sense.
<mparillo> clivejo: perhaps you accidentally hit c with a card selected and archived the card? http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/24271/how-to-undo-card-archive-on-trello
<ScottK> I think Kubuntu needs to decide if they want to sync from Debian when they can and how it impacts the VCS strategy.
<clivejo> god knows what I did!
<ScottK> Personally, I think you would be better off to sync as much as you can.
<clivejo> ScottK: is there a way to auto sync
<ScottK> If there's no Ubuntu diff, it's automatic from Debian Unstable prior to Debian Import Freeze.
<ScottK> After that or if there's a diff, then it's not automatic.
<ScottK> It's trivial for an developer to do.
<ScottK> Also it needs to be done manually from Experimental.
<clivejo> mparillo: can you see the card again, in backlog?
<mparillo> There are maybe a dozen archived cards. Or did you mean you already restored it to backlog? which card?
<mparillo> Debian Merges?
<clivejo> I think I restored it
<mparillo> I see that at the top
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> ah good
<ScottK> estan: We looked into it and it turns out it's not easy to do what you want without breaking building of existing packages.  Given your situation, you might want to look into equivs as a mechanism to avoid python3 for now.  It's a gross hack, but it may be just the gross hack you need.
<estan> ScottK: aha. even making python recommended instead of required is problematic? (see my followup correspondence with Dimitri). if so, then i'll look at equivs (hadn't heard of it, thanks).
<ScottK> It is.  I've been reading the bug.
<estan> okay. yea i can see how things would break.
<estan> the "clean" solution imho would be to have separate packages, e.g. pyqt5-dev-tools -> python3-pyqt5-dev-tools and then a new python2-pyqt5-dev-tools, but Dimitri seemed not so amused with that idea (don't blame him :)).
<estan> i mean, if you're going to split these commands into a separate packages, then separate packages for python2 and 3 would be the logical conclusion.
<estan> *a separate package.
<ScottK> Right, but then duplicating the C++ parts would be weird.
<estan> ah yes. can't really give those pythonX- prefixes :/
<ScottK> What we discussed was making two new binary packages for the python bits that they existing one would depend on.
<ScottK> That would work, but it's excessive for a three line wrapper.
<estan> yea. i can understand that.
<estan> it's just, to me, having to install python3 just to run a binary (!) is excessive, heh.
<estan> and i guess changing the dependency to python2 is out of the question? that has some logic too, it's the lowest version of python that is actually required by the scripts.
<estan> (that's what e.g. Arch does: https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/x86_64/pyqt5-common/)
<ScottK> No.  Arch is fundamentally insane when it comes to Python.
<ScottK> They made /usr/bin/python point to a python3 version and that's nuts.
<ScottK> It's entirely their fault it was necessary to invent /usr/bin/python2 to work around their idiocy.
<estan> yea. i've heard all about that.
<estan> (anyway, i was wrong. they don't even register a direct dependency on any python for that package.)
<estan> but alright. i'll live with this until we can move our project to python3, or i'll look at equivs.
<estan> should be able to switch as soon as a python3-vtk7 is created (in the works).
<estan> should i close the bug with a reference to this conversation, or wait for some e-mail feedback?
<estan> (yea, equivs seems like a hack, but it would actually be OK. i'd only have it in the Dockerfile, with a big fat comment.)
<ScottK> Yep.  That's why I suggested it.
<ScottK> Easier if you close it.
<estan> alright, closed, thanks for looking into it.
<ScottK> No problem.
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #788: SUCCESS in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/788/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telegram-qt build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telegram-qt/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telegram-qt build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telegram-qt/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_telegram-qt build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_telegram-qt/8/
<clivejo> acheronuk: finally calligra is installable on my machine
<clivejo> can you test ppa60 ?
<valorie> nice!
 * DarinMiller is fixing plasma-sdk in zesty....
<wxl> SRUs can reuse bugs yay
<clivejo> oh great
<clivejo> telegram-qt and telepathy have been deleted from KDE git
<valorie> yep, both devels have said they are not interested in being KDE project "at this time"
<valorie> which sucks
<clivejo> gonna have to remover them from KCI
<valorie> sysadmins are trying to clean up the repos as they move everything to Phab
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Write a present tense conugation table for your new Spanish verb "remover" :P
<tsimonq2> *runs*
<acheronuk> clivejo: did you download your tarball direct from depot or KDE site?
<acheronuk> the md5 on your orig.tar.xz suggests it was and is unmodified?
<clivejo> KDE site
<clivejo> downloads.kde.org
<DarinMiller> fixed (I think.  At least build successfully locally :).  https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-sdk/+merge/315854
<tsimonq2> Where's our new development documentation site again?
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok. I *think* we need the version mangled by uscan from debian/copyright instead? to keep us consistent in source in source tarball with what Neon used for release, and what debian will presumably use when they get to it
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: You did the MP wrong. You submitted it against the wrong repo.
<DarinMiller> crap. really? 
<acheronuk> clivejo: I noticed md5s did not match when I just tried gbp-ppa with calligra, and it uscanned the tar
<DarinMiller> oh, should it be zesty_unstable?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: You proposed it against kajongg accidentally
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Right branch, wrong repo/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_telepathy-morse build #6: FAILURE in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_telepathy-morse/6/
<wxl> ugh i hate that crap
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-morse build #6: FAILURE in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-morse/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse build #6: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-morse/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/175/
<DarinMiller> I did that once before.... dang how is that happening...
<wxl> you have to hit the radio button AND select a new repo for "other"
<DarinMiller> Fixed again!: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-sdk/+merge/315855
<wxl> it's logical to think that selecting a new repo would automatically select the radio button but it doesn't
<clivejo> Im very confused on the latest calligra version
 * wxl reads trekenomics while waiting for yakkety iso to download
<DarinMiller> that dang "other option" does not show the full path once something is selected and popup window wraps the search option.
<wxl> yeah it deserves some mps of its own XD
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/calligra-latest/
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/calligra/
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/calligra-3.0.0/
<clivejo> so which one is the latest!
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, I didn't mean that
<clivejo> what you mean?
<acheronuk> if you have rules in debian/changelog as calligra does, uscan repacks the tarball
<acheronuk> like here --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23890851/
<acheronuk> clivejo: when Neon and debian DL the tarball they will use that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/39/
<acheronuk> Neon have, as their md5 matches my mangled one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/69/
<acheronuk> clivejo: anyway, I will try calligra in the morning
<acheronuk> just need to check before we eventually upload whether we should be using the kde pristine tarball or the debianised one that uscan and gbp-* makes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/67/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Sorry internet is down again
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> So I'm off to bed
<DarinMiller> gn clivejo
 * valorie goes off to dinner
 * acheronuk goes round in circles
<wxl> seems like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348 never got resolved
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * tsimonq2 chases acheronuk 
<wxl> at least for yakkety
<tsimonq2> wxl: eek!
<acheronuk> bloomin circular deps
<wxl> weird
<wxl> i just turned it off and back on and now all is well. that makes no sense
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/85/
<wxl> ugh this is annoying
<wxl> it does not neem to register clicks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #68: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/68/
<wxl> and worse yet it won't let me proceed to install
<wxl> jimminy christmas. maybe i'll update virtualbox.
<DarinMiller> wxl: trying to install alpha2 on real hw?
<wxl> no
<wxl> yakkety on virtual
<DarinMiller> what vm enviro?
<wxl> vbox
<DarinMiller> repos or the one from oracle?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #314: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/314/
<wxl> can't remember. looking now. but prolly oracle
<DarinMiller> I will attempt to duplicate here....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #282: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/282/
<wxl> sigh i should probably just rebuild this whole machine which is ultimately what i need to do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #355: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #315: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/315/
<mparillo> wxl: That was me, pointing to LP bug 1627348 during Alpha 2. Funny, I get in in a VM only, but others get it on real HW.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Yakkety Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1627348
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #283: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #80: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #171: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/172/
<wxl> why can't i get past this freaking preparing to install screen? https://imgur.com/a/5gc3G
<wxl> brb food
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #44: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #65: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #166: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #140: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #45: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #167: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #141: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #148: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #149: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #355: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #385: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #362: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #323: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #359: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #357: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #351: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/351/
<wxl> hey do you guys know about ubuntu pi flavour maker? might want to add kubuntu to the list https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/ it's a project of flexiondotorg of mate fame
<wxl> running a new kernel requires a reboot
<wxl> L
<wxl> short for list
<wxl> there COULD be
<wxl> it'd just be silly
<krytarik> wxl: Mind posting that in the right channel? >_>
<wxl> aw shoot
<wxl> leave me alone.
<krytarik> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/214/
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<flexiondotorg> wxl Kubuntu is in the Pi flavour maker.
<flexiondotorg> But until the VC4 drivers works reliably with Qt it's not usable right now.
<mparillo> wxl: I used to get stuck on the install on real HW if I enabled my WEP. I think that was a won't fix.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<acheronuk> https://blogs.kde.org/2017/01/30/simple-menu-launcher-kde-store
<acheronuk> clivejo: installed most of the old calligra on zesty, added your ppa, then upgraded. seemed to go fine
<clivejo> acheronuk: ever since I installed the new calligra I'm getting pestered by an auto installer wanting to install calligra-l10n-engb again
<acheronuk> do you know from what? I tend to have all those system tray and similar notifications disabled, so not seen any yet
<clivejo> Im not sure
<clivejo> it appears in the sytem tray as you say]
<clivejo> starting to think maybe we should separate out into separate language packs
<clivejo> as to not break that feature
<clivejo> it seems very determined to install it!
<acheronuk> it'll be in a script somewhere. making 50+ language packages to solve that seems a bit much
<clivejo> dont think there are 50
<acheronuk> there seemed to be in the new translations with 3.0
<clivejo> 28
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra-l10n
<BluesKaj> similar to the the FF flash plugin popup that used to bother me even after the plugin had already been installed 
<acheronuk> yes, that is how many in 2.9
<acheronuk> 3.0 seemed to have a lot more
<clivejo> yoooo Phil !!!  aka yofel 
<acheronuk> clivejo: 76 http://paste.ubuntu.com/23894007/
<acheronuk> though some probably bundle together
<acheronuk> clivejo: anything particular trigger that message for you?
<acheronuk> re-enabled my notifications, and nothing so far
<clivejo> every reboot
<acheronuk> there will be some scripts/config for notifications about installing missing translations etc somewhere in the kubuntu or kde settings or similar packages
<acheronuk> shoudl hopefully just be a case of tracking down where, and modifying it to expect a single calligra one rather than individual ones
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you have your system configured to GB locale?
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> kcmshell5 kcm_notificationhelper ?
<acheronuk> or maybe not
<acheronuk> anyway... for what it's worth, my opinion is that it's a bug in a script somewhere to track down and fix, rather than a reason to repackage calligra
<acheronuk> if we have to split out the language packs later, so be it. but it's easier to have them in one file, then decide to split it, than split them now, and find that was a bad choice
<acheronuk> IMO anyway
<acheronuk> finding where that pop up comes from and fixing it could be a nice little task to set for ninjas etc
<blaze> !info kamerka zesty
<ubottu> kamerka (source: kamerka): shiny photo taking application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (zesty), package size 96 kB, installed size 318 kB
<blaze> o.O
<blaze> a bit outdated I think https://github.com/dos1/kamerka/releases
<acheronuk> !info kamerka unstable
<ubottu> kamerka (source: kamerka): shiny photo taking application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (unstable), package size 105 kB, installed size 380 kB
<clivejo> wonder is they any way to get the rules script to auto package them
<clivejo> $ ubuntu-upload-permission kamerka
<clivejo> You can not upload kamerka to zesty, yourself.
<clivejo> blaze ^
<clivejo> not in our packageset :(
<blaze> yep
<clivejo> although in debian as kde-extras https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kamerka.git/
 * clivejo shivers at the thought of Trumps face on a coin collection
<clivejo> People might get confused if its heads or tails
<acheronuk> lol
<blaze> the latest stable is still qt4, better not to be bothered
<blaze> also heads or bottoms in that case
<clivejo> true, in this part of the world one does trump via their bottoms
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/1.8.0-3ubuntu1
<acheronuk> barry has uploaded. gonna fail on arm64 and armhf still I think
<acheronuk> and powerpc
<clivejo> dont jinx him !
<soee> :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnpoAIfUWIk
<acheronuk> wow that is ugly
<soee> indeed :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #21 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<clivejo> wouldnt say no if I was given it!
<clivejo> 64Gig RAM
 * clivejo drools
<clivejo> could contribute to central heating 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #21: ABORTED in 8 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/21/
<acheronuk> would be good for pbuilder
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #369: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #331: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #338: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #177: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #191: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #372: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #338: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #363: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #327: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #128: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #328: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #88: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #78: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #363: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #351: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #222: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #270: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #346: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #382: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #312: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #221: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #321: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #290: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #395: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #72: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #385: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #349: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #88: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #252: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #356: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #272: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #181: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #331: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #262: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #283: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #33: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #382: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #62: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #65: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #90: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #79: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #370: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #341: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #33: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #78: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/78/
 * clivejo cries
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #339: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/339/
<acheronuk> surprise!
 * acheronuk runs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #370: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #332: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/332/
<acheronuk> think of all the GREEN to come :P
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> not so much a surprise this time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #199: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/199/
<clivejo> I don't like surprises!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #364: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #328: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #339: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #364: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #329: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #352: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #347: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #322: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #253: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #73: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #222: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/222/
<clivejo> why is kcoreaddons - 5.30.1 ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #386: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #373: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #291: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #396: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #357: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #350: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #89: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #273: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #383: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #182: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/182/
<clivejo> oh respun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #271: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #332: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #313: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #284: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #383: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #321: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #66: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #355: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #91: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #176: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #219: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #159: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #331: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #342: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #49: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #210: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #80: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #263: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #229: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #375: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #370: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #212: FAILURE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #62: FAILURE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #141: FAILURE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #219: FAILURE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/219/
<acheronuk> clivejo: indeed https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2017-January/010039.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #229: FAILURE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #336: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/336/
<clivejo> yeah I see that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #371: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #50: FAILURE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #226: FAILURE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #77: FAILURE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #35: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/35/
<clivejo> can I add 	qttools5-dev-tools to syntax-highlighting ?
<acheronuk> I just did
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #171: FAILURE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #78: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #170: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #58: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #35: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #82: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #35: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #87: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #170: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #337: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #200: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/200/
<clivejo> LOL me too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #192: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #57: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/57/
<clivejo> just didnt commit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #79: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #164: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #80: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/80/
<acheronuk> for some reason when I push the git, LP is sometimes taking an age to show it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #77: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #62: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #227: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #360: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #178: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #34: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #139: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/139/
<acheronuk> I still haven't got all the emails I should saying ppa upload accepted, but they have been
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #223: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #129: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #79: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #89: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #91: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #34: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #80: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/80/
<clivejo> did you try a ppa1 version?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #149: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt build #191: FAILURE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #96: FAILURE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/96/
<acheronuk> yes. forgot that LP would remember Simon's ppa1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #63: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/63/
<clivejo> another lovely surprise for you
<acheronuk> yeah, had to re-do it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/83/
<clivejo> I thought maybe gbp would check the ppa version and increment it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #76: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/76/
<acheronuk> fortunately, once the source is there, this machine goes through it all v quickly
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #220: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #332: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/332/
<clivejo> but I guess it wouldnt know about deleted versions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #322: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/322/
<acheronuk> I guess not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #371: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/42/
<clivejo> did Barry's build fail?
<acheronuk> if the LP API will tell gbp-ppa about deleted ones, maybe that is a check Darrin and/or wxl could add?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/50/
<clivejo> acheronuk: might be a nice feature
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #376: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #337: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/142/
<clivejo> but I dont foresee this happening again, well I hope not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #213: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/220/
<acheronuk> the archive gpgme? built on amd64, i386, ppc64el and s39something
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #81: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #160: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/160/
<acheronuk> failed on arm64, armhf and powerpc
<clivejo> same hanging tests?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #213: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/171/
<acheronuk> clivejo: nope. that is solved. failing tests
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #227: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/36/
<clivejo> oh, slowly getting closer to a fix then!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #338: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #356: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #326: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/326/
<acheronuk> there is a patch that may fix 2 or the archs. but it won't apply to the 1.8-3. only git master of gpgme
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/63/
<acheronuk> the other fail is a Qt issue, that maybe someone on a KDE IRC channel can help with. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #361: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/361/
<acheronuk> valorie mentioned someone who may be able to help
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #165: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #140: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/140/
<clivejo> are we parttaking in the beta on February 23rd?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #195: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/195/
<acheronuk> if we have a working iso, I presume so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #170: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #178: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #152: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #189: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/189/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Beta 1 on the 23rd February | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #212: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/46/
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Beta 1 on the 23rd February | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, 5.30 Zesty Staging | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #168: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #169: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #160: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #214: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #97: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #196: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #150: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #327: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/171/
<clivejo> acheronuk: Updated https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #71: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/83/
<acheronuk> :) nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #189: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #169: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #278: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #287: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #215: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #279: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/30/
<clivejo> !info kronometer
<ubottu> kronometer (source: kronometer): simple stopwatch application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (zesty), package size 173 kB, installed size 673 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #288: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #360: FAILURE in 6 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #66: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #198: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #361: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #179: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #199: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #368: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #272: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #356: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #372: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #366: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #324: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #397: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #383: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #386: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #359: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #356: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #360: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #377: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #363: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #216: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #82: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #251: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #80: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #74: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #35: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #87: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #176: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #178: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #233: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #213: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #230: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #369: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #249: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #164: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #373: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #237: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #162: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #213: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #173: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #187: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #273: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #367: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #325: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #398: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #384: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #357: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #387: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #357: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #360: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #361: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #364: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #353: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #378: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #387: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #252: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #36: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #179: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #358: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #394: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #234: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #69: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #354: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #249: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #248: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #176: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #245: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #187: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #388: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #359: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #48: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #395: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #326: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #340: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #379: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #352: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #70: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #249: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #246: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #323: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #233: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #241: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #327: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #380: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #341: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #353: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/353/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #324: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #380: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #335: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #242: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #203: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #215: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #381: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #364: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #216: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #243: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #67: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #79: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #84: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #365: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #37: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #35: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #92: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #85: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #55: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #37: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #98: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #244: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #195: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #82: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #211: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #87: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #82: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #99: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #308: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #197: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #384: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #197: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #309: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #342: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #198: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #342: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #385: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #198: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #165: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #197: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #343: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/343/
<wxl> ok i freaking give up
<wxl> i can't install yakkety in virtualbox.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #343: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/343/
<wxl> can someone with yakkety create a testcase for my konversation sru? acheronuk ?
<acheronuk> wxl: I only have a yakkety VM in virtualbox
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #371: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/371/
<wxl> acheronuk: unless you upgraded from xenial, have a different flavor, or some miracle happened, you lie. still, that works fine. i just can't get it to work.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/81/
<acheronuk> wxl: I don't lie, but I installed it quite some time ago
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #362: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/198/
<wxl> acheronuk: i get stuck right here https://imgur.com/a/5gc3G
<acheronuk> wxl: how big a virtual hard disk? needs a bigger one that the 8GB default
<wxl> well
<wxl> lemme try
<acheronuk> I use 16GB normal, which is overkill, but works
<acheronuk> *normally
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/88/
<wxl> that weird battery looking icon is not really explaining what the problem is
<wxl> just that it won't proceed
<clivejo> wxl: you need more disk space
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/39/
<clivejo> someone mentioned a fix for that recently I think
<acheronuk> clem from mint
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/78/
<wxl> if that's the problem, ubiquity provides terrible feedback in that regard
<acheronuk> correct
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #83: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #372: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/372/
 * clivejo nods
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #235: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/235/
<acheronuk> wxl: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/26/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t17:15
<clivejo> LOL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #363: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/363/
<clivejo> the IRC search bot acheronuk
<wxl> this vm is mostly unresponsive to mouse events
<wxl> well, specifically left clicks
<clivejo> thats a handy feature
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #388: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/388/
<wxl> sometimes i get the old blank screen
<wxl> ah that WAS the problem
<wxl> how stupid.
<wxl> maybe we should SRU that fix :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #79: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/79/
<wxl> how does clem normally work? will he upstream that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #84: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/84/
<acheronuk> I think he said there that a better fix is in zesty version now, and that should be backported
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #236: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #336: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #382: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #383: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/383/
<wxl> i guess this doesn't matter that much
<wxl> it's only virtualbox
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #197: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #70: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #366: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #367: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #256: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #389: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #257: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/257/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-01-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #390: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #789: SUCCESS in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/789/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #254: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #387: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/387/
<clivejo> kci we need more green!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/80/
<acheronuk> it will take a while
<clivejo> are you on khtml?
<acheronuk> yes
 * clivejo keeps fingers and toes out of the way 
<acheronuk> those missing are due to an obsolete and broken feature being removed to be replaced with a new working version
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Gift that keeps on giving, perhaps? *runs*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Loljk
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk nvm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #178: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #144: FAILURE in 1 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/144/
<clivejo> good night all, and thanks Rik for all your work today with FW5.30.  Looking good!
<acheronuk> night clive. no problem.
<valorie> cool, so we're doing FW then Plasma?
<valorie> or sticking with apps
<acheronuk> would like to do plasma, but shall see
<valorie> cool
<valorie> me too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/51/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk and clivejo CC Mirv: Please be aware of Debian bug 853241
<ubottu> Debian bug 853241 in kf5-messagelib "kf5-messagelib: CVE-2016-7967 CVE-2016-7968" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/853241
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can't look into it atm because my knee is really hurting me and the pain meds haven't kicked in yet >___<
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/43/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: A quick scan suggests to me that we are unaffected, as we are jumping from pre-vulnerability versions to already fixed ones in our case.
<acheronuk> but I'm tired, so will have to read it properly in the morning to make sure
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #84: FAILURE in 2 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #32: FAILURE in 2 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #255: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/255/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok please do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #81: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #343: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #388: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #389: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #344: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #145: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #80: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/81/
<DarinMiller> gm/a/e/n  
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #179: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #85: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/170/
<DarinMiller> KCI is flagging attica with a red dot.  The only issue I can find in the error log is [lintian] Error 1 (ignored).  End of log says Status: successful.
<DarinMiller> Is KCI flagging due to the lintian issue?  build  log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304506878/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.attica-kf5_5.30.0+p17.04+git20170130.2010-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #142: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #356: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #67: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #150: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/150/
<ahoneybun> has anyone seen the account plugin for nextcloud in KDE?
<ahoneybun> I thought there was talk about making one from upstream
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #68: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/83/
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: I was not aware of nextcould plugin.  What does it do?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #143: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #151: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #153: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #168: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/168/
<wxl> turns out clem's fix doesn't exist upstream https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/view/head:/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py#L292
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #154: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/154/
<DarinMiller> show_insufficient_space_page is defined twice: line 116 and 292 but in a different class....  
<wxl> right
<wxl> the 2nd is the pagekde class or whatever
<wxl> i.e. it affects us
<DarinMiller> yes
<wxl> stupid ubiquity is still using bzr tho yuck
<DarinMiller> I don't know enough about bzr to dislike it.
<wxl> well, it's not git
<wxl> jimminy christmas this is taking forever to update
 * wxl kicks launchpad
<DarinMiller> increased complexity  never helps
<wxl> well bzr is fairly command compatible with git
<wxl> still, annoying
<wxl> brb i'm gonna do some laundry i think
<DarinMiller> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #169: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #91: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #79: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/79/
<DarinMiller> I submitted mp yesterday but it has yet to be approved.  Feedback welcome.   Let me know if I am barking up the wrong tree.  I built the package locally with my fix so I think it's legit.
<DarinMiller> https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-sdk/+merge/315855
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #66: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/72/
<wxl> okie dokie ubiquity fix pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/ubiquity/ubiquity/+merge/315967
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/81/
<wxl> DarinMiller: i like to link the build it attempts to fix. throw that it and i'll perhaps provide some additional feedback
<DarinMiller> ok, will do.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #167: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #77: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/77/
<wxl> man whoever did the art for yakkety, i ADORE that background
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/78/
<valorie> it's so amazing to me that we got the VDG and the new plasma team at the same time
<valorie> plasma would not seem nearly so cool without them
<valorie> and vice-versa
<wxl> what's vdg?
<valorie> visual design group
<valorie> the coolest
<wxl> ah cool
<wxl> aw hell
<wxl> ftfbs because of some dumb force-yes warning
<wxl> where's mr. annoying when you need him
<valorie> sleeping
<wxl> i forbid it!
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #215: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #251: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #354: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/354/
<wxl> DarinMiller: so you're trying to fix the configure error?
<DarinMiller> yes,
<wxl> ooh you did yourself an sbuild too
<wxl> good job
<wxl> outside of the fact that the configure error was gone, did the build complete?
<DarinMiller> yes, I finally figured out how to dl tar files.
<DarinMiller> yes, completed with sucessful build and created the .deb file.
<wxl> huh cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #355: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/355/
<DarinMiller> Heading to bed.  gn all.
<wxl> ok someone needs to tell me the proper method to actually merge this XD
<wxl> wait maybe i can figure this out
<wxl> nope can't wrap my head around it for some reason
<wxl> simple push to upstream? really? can it be that simple?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #326: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #379: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/379/
<wxl> please don't anyone do it, just let me know
<wxl> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/1635911 -- needs a debdiff now?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1635911 in konversation (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Konversation crashes on quit - please package latest version" [High,In progress]
<wxl> k sleep now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #191: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #192: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #57: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #217: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #356: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #237: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #362: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #363: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/80/
<acheronuk> New plasma logo with new frameworks
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.9.0.php
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm0sqqVcotA
<soee_> o/
<clivejo> acheronuk: anything outstanding with FW5.30?
<acheronuk> outstanding as in great? or as in still to do?
<clivejo> still to do?
<acheronuk> looks mostly ok to me. 
<clivejo> me too
<acheronuk> clivejo: it killed my sddm and plasma this morning, but I fixed that issue now
<clivejo> how did it do that?
<acheronuk> new a new qml module that plasma framework now can't live without. but was not in our runtime deps
<acheronuk> *now a new
<clivejo> I see
<acheronuk> gave me a lovely total blank white sddm screen and broken kicker/runner
<acheronuk> hopefully testers like mamarley etc can give some feedback later
<clivejo> grrrrr stupid language pack installer
<acheronuk> still not had that, and I've done a few reboots now
<clivejo> luck you
<clivejo> lucky
<acheronuk> that with KCI?
<clivejo> ever since installed calligra from my PPA
<clivejo> and added breaks/replaces for language packs
<clivejo> https://s28.postimg.org/9ql2cahzx/Language_Packs.png
<acheronuk> maybe a change in KCI versions then, which I don't have 
<clivejo> do you have your system configured to GB?
<clivejo> or en_US
<acheronuk> clivejo: may want to do a new marble upload later. apparently there is an old obsolete build dep that is blocking removal of it's obsolete src
<clivejo> I installed GB for the dictionary, because the US cant spell things like colour, flavour etc properly
<acheronuk> yes, my system is set to en_GB for everything I can find
<acheronuk> indeed!
<clivejo> but calligra-data breaks the calligra-l10n-engb its trying to install
<clivejo> https://s29.postimg.org/v6ar53ztj/Qapt.png
<acheronuk> yes. we will have to find the trigger for that and change it so it knows not to do that
<mamarley> acheronuk: You mean FW5.30?  I have already installed it, no problems so far. :)
<clivejo> :)
<acheronuk> mamarley: :D
<clivejo> mamarley is like the ultimate tester
<mamarley> Haha, thanks!
<clivejo> you like the new login etc?
<mamarley> New login?  It looked the same as the old one.  Or are you running Plasma 5.9 too?
<clivejo> oh yes
<mamarley> Still from KCI?
<clivejo> yup
 * mamarley might have to do that too…
<clivejo> mamarley: not yet
<mamarley> OK
<clivejo> plasma 5.9 staging is imminent 
<mamarley> Oh, awesome!
<acheronuk> Riddell: do you happen to know if this is part of the normal KDE notifications? or kubuntu-notification-helper derived/controlled? https://s28.postimg.org/9ql2cahzx/Language_Packs.png
<acheronuk> as it goes on to this https://s29.postimg.org/v6ar53ztj/Qapt.png
<acheronuk> so want to kill it
 * acheronuk activates lunchpad
<Riddell> acheronuk: it'll be kubuntu-notification-helper
<acheronuk> Riddell: TY.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Nuh uhhh, you British people like adding an extra "u" to everything :P
 * genii labours to love his American neighbours to the south
<genii> tsimonq2: Us Canucks also ;)
<tsimonq2> AAGGGHH /o\
<tsimonq2> :P lol
<genii> hehe
 * genii makes another pot of coffee and passes the  mugs around
<BluesKaj> the brits criticize us Canadaians for pronouncing T as D , but they don't pronounce any aRs unless a word that ends in A, like the BBC weather girl a couple of yrs back kept calling Canada , Canaderr , I finally got fed up and email BBC weather channel, and told them there's no R in the word Canada...she stopped doing it for a while at leasr :-)
<wxl> morning kids
 * BluesKaj looks around for kids ...am I missing something ?
<wxl> clivejo: do you intend to just upload the yakkety konversation or should i do a debdiff?
<wxl> BluesKaj: yep.
<wxl> acheronuk: are you a boot?
<genii> heh
<acheronuk> wxl: more mike a chunky shoe
<wxl> acheronuk: doc martens?
<acheronuk> pretty close
<wxl> very good, then
<wxl> so tell me how to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-sdk/+merge/315855
<acheronuk> 2 secs
<clivejo> write instructions
<clivejo> clone it locally
<clivejo> add darins as a remote
<clivejo> git fetch darin
<clivejo> merge and push
<wxl> ok that makes more sense
<clivejo> be careful on the branches
<wxl> well unstable on both ends so should be fairly simple
<clivejo> we should only be merging into unstable at this point
<clivejo> so you need to git checkout kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> yep ^^^
<clivejo> and git merge darin/kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> how I did a merge on ark for simon
<acheronuk> git clone kb:ark; cd ark; git checkout kubuntu_unstable; git remote add tsimonq2 lp:~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-ark/; git fetch tsimonq2; git merge tsimonq2/kubuntu_unstable; git push; cd ..
<clivejo> double check the changes via the web interface first
<acheronuk> s/kb/kp or whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Morning
<clivejo> personally I would like to see a changelog entry
<wxl> oh yeah i guess i could have asked him for that. probably wise.
<wxl> maybe i'll have him do it as an after thought
<wxl> tsimonq2: hey old man
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Hey you young whipper snapper. Get off my lawn! :P
 * BluesKaj looks around for an old man , then sees himself in the mirror :-)
 * clivejo wanders off to take Max for a walk
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I thought he walks you?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Isn't he really fast?
<BluesKaj> I must be getting old, my grand daughter starts university this fall 
<wxl> so i got stuck with a pbuilder that FTBFS because of some force-yes being deprecated B.S. anyone know how to deal with that?
<wxl> BluesKaj: omg you're ancient.
<wxl> XD
<BluesKaj> wxl, yup
<wxl> old is a relative term, really
<BluesKaj> only if you're relatively yopung
<BluesKaj> young even
<wxl> naw
<wxl> you want to know who's not old? harry belafonte
<wxl> saw that guy in concert and he might as well have been 20.
<BluesKaj> harry still around...cool!
<wxl> also, tsimonq2's not old, either. i think he's like 3.
<wxl> you know, not in actual years, but in spirit XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #316: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #200: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/89/
<tsimonq2> wxl: :P
<wxl> he's an ACLU ambassador now https://www.aclu.org/feature/aclu-ambassador-project?redirect=ambassadors
<wxl> ok well i guess i'm off to work then
<tsimonq2> Awwwwwwww
<tsimonq2> wxl: Already?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #317: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #201: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #146: UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #79: UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #198: UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/198/
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: polite reminder ;) http://doodle.com/poll/a3qe3nbtgxsxth2r
<acheronuk> maybe sitter and sgclark too? ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #22 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1091: FAILURE in 6.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1091/
<mamarley> Launchpad is really lagging today.  It is taking hours to publish stuff and even 30 minutes or so to transmit build failure emails.
<acheronuk> mamarley: yep. I just uploaded a load of packages, and was left wondering if launchpad ate them
<acheronuk> it was pretty bad this time yesterday
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Beta 1 on the 23rd February | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.9 Z Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.30 Z Staging | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://is.gd/zco9ne
<ahoneybun> damnnn 5.9 is awesome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #144: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/144/
<ahoneybun> I wonder why my Meta key does not open the launcher
<clivejo> mine does :)
<clivejo> where did you get 5.9?
<ahoneybun> I'm on 17.04
<clivejo> so am I
<ahoneybun> I was talking about the video
<ahoneybun> still 5.8 something here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I also enabled the KCI Unstable PPA :P
<ahoneybun> I kinda need a working desktop
<clivejo> meta key is in 5.9
<ahoneybun> oh darn
<clivejo> ahoneybun: its coming
<ahoneybun> thanks 
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.0_zesty.html
<clivejo> just LP being slow
<clivejo> can you guys do up info for the Beta 1?
<clivejo> based on 5.9
<clivejo> hoping to get Plasma 5.9 in for then
 * mamarley kicks LP
<acheronuk> finally http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.0_zesty.html
<blaze> what's breeze-grub?
<acheronuk> Quote: "Breeze theme for Grub system boot loader to fit in with KDE Plasma themeing."
<blaze> :O
<tsimonq2> :O :O
<acheronuk> everything seems to be slow and glitchy today
<ahoneybun> anyone think they can make a nextcloud client build for ZZ?
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~nextcloud-devs/+archive/ubuntu/client
<clivejo> just rebuild it on zesty?
<ahoneybun> not sure how
<ahoneybun> I can't get it to complle from source
<clivejo> Use dget to grab the .dsc, add a zesty changelog entry, debuild -S -sa and upload to your PPA
<ahoneybun> I'll try it
<ahoneybun> just need a few deps
<clivejo> !info qtkeychain
<ubottu> Package qtkeychain does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> that one ^
<ahoneybun> !info qtkeychain-dev
<ubottu> qtkeychain-dev (source: qtkeychain): Development files for qtkeychain. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.0-3 (zesty), package size 5 kB, installed size 30 kB
<clivejo> oh then its in zesty already
<ahoneybun> well it's in XX and YY
<ahoneybun> Could NOT find Qt5Keychain (missing: QTKEYCHAIN_LIBRARY
<ahoneybun> mm I installed that though
<ahoneybun> clivejo: yea I have no idea about doing what you said so not moving forward in that way
<ahoneybun> mm the docs talking about using qtkeychain from someones github
<ahoneybun> anyway
<clivejo> downloading now
<clivejo> will take a while!
<ahoneybun> downloading?
<clivejo> the source
<clivejo> dget -x https://launchpad.net/~nextcloud-devs/+archive/ubuntu/client/+files/nextcloud-client_2.2.4-1.3~yakkety1.dsc
<ahoneybun> didn't have to do that
<ahoneybun> which I did
<ahoneybun> just gives me that file
<clivejo> did you use dget?
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> without the -x though
<clivejo> then you need to extract the tars manually
<clivejo> move the debian folder into the source
<clivejo> uploading now
<ahoneybun> I'm still downloading
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1092: STILL FAILING in 5.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1092/
<genii> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
 * genii sips and thinks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1093: STILL FAILING in 5.4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1093/
<acheronuk> build status page is broken. I guess LP won't talk to it at the moment?
<ahoneybun> clivejo: uploading to my ppa
<clivejo> ahoneybun: https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/zesty/+packages?field.name_filter=nextcloud&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<ahoneybun> damn it
<ahoneybun> for arm?
<clivejo> my PPA has all archs enabled for testing stuff
<ahoneybun> well mine is building 32 and 64 only lol
<clivejo> but its building :)
<clivejo> 84%
<ahoneybun> built!
<ahoneybun> E: Unable to locate package nextcloud-client ?
<ahoneybun> I added the ppa and updated
<clivejo> has it published yet?
<clivejo> LP is taking ages, so probably not
<clivejo> see the green gog, that means it hasnt published
<clivejo> you need to wait until that turns to a green check mark
<clivejo> anyone else not able to load the status page - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.0_zesty.html ?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: its publish now, do an apt update and try install 
<acheronuk> [20:45] <acheronuk> build status page is broken. I guess LP won't talk to it at the moment?
<ahoneybun> will do
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> works like a charm
<ahoneybun> thanks a ton clivejo
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> they should put it in the archive
<ahoneybun> my friend set me up with 140gb on my own nextcloud
<ahoneybun> so using it now
<ahoneybun> ovidiuflorin: 17.04 Nextcloud client
<ahoneybun> yay more Type C cables
<valorie> somebody know enough to fix https://community.kde.org/Plasma/Packages ?
<valorie> or point me to versions and stuff so I can do it
<valorie> I'll work on the beta 1 wiki page
<valorie> are we getting the new okular into the beta?
<clivejo> if it ever gets out of proposed
<acheronuk> mamarley: have you noted particular late emails? LP wgrant wants examples
<acheronuk> I sadly did not note which
<wgrant> The publisher was taking 45 minutes for a few hours, but it's calmed down now, and I can't see anything that would have delayed source accept emails by more than 30 seconds.
<acheronuk> wgrant: sounds like some bottleneck in email send/receive somewhere. I even had a few that were around 6 hrs late. If no for mamarley etc, I would have put it down to rubbish free email
<acheronuk> valorie: we need the new calligra there to unstick okular
<wgrant> acheronuk: If that's the case then the Received headers should show a gap which points to the problem. Unfortunately, I've checked one of mine every hour overnight and I can't see any delays at all :/
<acheronuk> [~kubuntu-ppa/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/zesty] knewstuff 5.30.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa10 (Accepted)
<acheronuk> that is one from yesterday
<acheronuk> maybe
<valorie> sounds good
<valorie> if we just keep asking, I'm sure we can get those packages in
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/Beta1/Kubuntu is ready-ish
<valorie> I read through the moin editing pages, but can't figure out why none of the images display
<valorie> whatever
<valorie> is this nightmare of a bug still a problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<valorie> omg I hate wp so ooooo much
<valorie> why will it not allow me to copy/paste?
<valorie> grrr
<valorie> trying in FF
<ahoneybun> I like wp
<clivejo> acheronuk: why is the 5.9 page not loading?
<valorie> ok, draft beta 1 news story is also done-ish
<valorie> no image however
<acheronuk> clivejo: not sure
<valorie> do we have daily live KCI images again?
<valorie> trying to update our section of https://community.kde.org/index.php?title=Plasma/Packages
<valorie> if so, is this it? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/pending/
<clivejo> no, the KCI images arent able yet
<clivejo> available
<clivejo> thats just the daily build
<clivejo> of zesty
<valorie> ok, finished with that page
<clivejo> wxl: You killed weegie!
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1094: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1094/
<mparillo> valorie: For some reason when you carry forward a wiki page, it does not carry forward the attachments. So, I clicked on Attachments and added them back and also changed the remaining Alpha to Beta.
<valorie> ooooo, thank you!
<valorie> I had no clue about that, and couldn't find anything
<valorie> I thought I caught all the alphas, thanks so much
<valorie> so much easier to have this sort of stuff done early
<valorie> mparillo: <3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #790: UNSTABLE in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/790/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #774: UNSTABLE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/774/
<mparillo> <Blushing> Yes, it is good to get it done early; you never know if something crazy hits you during the week, we often have to change version numbers and matching graphics, if updates hit landing.
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> anything that takes pressure off wxl is worth doing
<clivejo> does anyone have a Zesty Unity box? 
<mparillo> Unity? If it were not for Unity, I might never have found Kubuntu ;-)
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> I want someone to test the KDE Connect indicator thingie ma bob
<genii> clivejo: If you don't find someone today, i could install Unity on my Zesty netbook and try. Unless it needs to be a clean install ( it has currently Kubuntu Xubuntu and Lubuntu)
<genii> ( tomorrow, I'm preparing to leave work shortly)
<clivejo> nope, just needs a Unity desktop
<clivejo> and a general working knowledge of KDE Connect
<clivejo> and how it operates on Plasma
<genii> clivejo: I'll check in with you tomorrow morning then, and see if you found a tester
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> its in my zesty ppa
 * genii wanders off to watch hockey
<clivejo> is this a policy of KDE now to provide translations with the source?
<acheronuk> yep, it is heading that way
<clivejo> do you know how ubuntu deal with them?
<acheronuk> nope
<acheronuk> clivejo: can you prod the tests for marble against all proposed?
<acheronuk> they are running against some synced 16.08 version of libgeomap!
<clivejo> for libkf5kgeomap?
<clivejo> wonder who sync'ed that
<clivejo> so all five archs?
<acheronuk> yep. I hope that will make it run the tests with v 16.12 in proposed
<clivejo> done
<acheronuk> looks like our 16.04 version was a sync, so this one got auto-synced
<acheronuk> weird
<clivejo> indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #22: ABORTED in 5 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #275: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #318: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #63: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/63/
<clivejo> good night all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #72: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/72/
<acheronuk> night night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #238: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #202: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #62: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #74: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #99: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #105: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #65: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #55: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #351: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #84: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #72: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #56: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #99: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #99: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #264: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #90: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #69: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #93: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1095: FIXED in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1095/
<DarinMiller> I figured out why my changelog was empty for the plasma-sdk package: I forgot to "git add" it before merging.  So should I do another merge/push to add the change log comment?
 * DarinMiller assumes "yes" and is proceeding with the merge/push/mp process....
<acheronuk> I don't know what you did, but presumably that is fine. :)
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/hPqdIVJ.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #145: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/79/
<DarinMiller> Nice:  5.9!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/167/
<DarinMiller> Did everyone see Martin's email regaring QT 5.8 regression causing Walyand issues? 
 * DarinMiller should read the log for the day....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #198: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/198/
<DarinMiller> Martin wants us to set wayland packages to break if with QT 5.8.  I will add the e-mail to phrabirator shortly....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I saw people talking about it. Not read it myself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #357: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/357/
<DarinMiller> Evidently a changelog "only" update cannot be pushed to lp.  Any recommendations how to retify my missing changelog comment for the plasma-sdk package. (My mp was already approved so it beyond my reach).
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: you can. what is saying you can't?
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: Did you figure out the super key issue in 17.04?  Bug fix for plasma 5.9 says capslock key blocks meta only shortcuts.  
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #239: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/239/
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: git push lpmek:plasma-sdk kubuntu_unstable came back and said "Everything up-to-date" (nothing uploaded, and nothing new on my lp repo page).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #276: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #83: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/66/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: you did 'dch' ?
<DarinMiller> yes
<acheronuk> then git add debian/changelog or equivalent
<DarinMiller> in fact, I added a slightly better comment with dch.
<DarinMiller> yep, did all that.  
<acheronuk> then git commit?
<DarinMiller> uhhhh, nope!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #319: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #203: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #265: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/265/
<acheronuk> no commit changes = nothing to push them
<acheronuk> *committed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #91: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #352: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/352/
<acheronuk> night night all :)
<DarinMiller> nite Rik. Thanks for 5.9!
<DarinMiller> wxl: https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-sdk/+merge/316059
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/223/
<DarinMiller> simple changelog update for for previous plasma-sdk update. (you said you wanted the practice :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #277: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/67/
<wxl> thx valorie :)
<wxl> clivejo: what the hell is weegie?
<wxl> DarinMiller: you don't have an ubuntu email?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #240: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/240/
<valorie> weegie is Riddell's server
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #84: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/84/
<valorie> DarinMiller: are you a Kubuntu Member? if not, why not?
<wxl> how did i possibly kill Riddell's server???
<valorie> no clue
<valorie> we do still have some stuff on it
<DarinMiller> wxl: no buntu email, I don't think I qualify yet.
<wxl> you jeez you should become a kubuntu member DarinMiller 
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Membership
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #74: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/74/
<wxl> do it
<valorie> DarinMiller: ^^^
<wxl> do it
<wxl> do it
<DarinMiller> ok, ok, ok
<valorie> wow, someone take that coffee away from wxl
<valorie> lol
 * DarinMiller wonders if wxl got hold of Simons meds....
<wxl> naww
<wxl> i get cranky when i do crack
<valorie> dude
<wxl> speaking of simon, tsimonq2 am i nuts or do i see a merge conflict in the diff here https://code.launchpad.net/~darinsmiller/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-plasma-sdk/+merge/316059
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #101: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/101/
 * DarinMiller does not quite meet "Generally, a minimum of around 6 months of visible, significant activity will be required."
 * wxl points out the "generally"
<DarinMiller> if it said 6 months of sustained confusion, I would definitely qualify.... 
<valorie> haha
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: I don't have to take meds for my mental problems thankyouverymuch :P
<DarinMiller> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: omg omg omg, so today I made the mistake of having two cups of coffee before work. I was freaking WIRED. BOUNCING OFF THE WALLS.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Andyespleasefixmergeconflict
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/92/
<wxl> that was me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #70: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/70/
<DarinMiller> How do fix a changelog merge conflict?
<wxl> like i said, DarinMiller, like Merge Fixes on KCI. you remember how to do those?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #320: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/320/
<DarinMiller> that would be a negative.  I have not performed enough merges to create a conflict until now.  <googling merge conflicts...>
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/152/
<DarinMiller> oh.  I should have pulled before I pushed?
<wxl> that would have probably helped XD
<wxl> see you're getting it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #204: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/204/
<wxl> but still since you are where you are you can fix it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/78/
<DarinMiller> fixing....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #119: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/119/
<DarinMiller> Oh, and the repo page even tells me I have conflicts....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/93/
<wxl> yep it's nice that way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #102: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #71: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/120/
<DarinMiller> Well, kubuntu_unstable has 5.9 now (trumps the changes I made to 5.8.5).  So chalk this up as a fun training exercise?
<wxl> hey clivejo you never did answer me: do you want me to drum up a debdiff for the yakkety konversation SRU or do you plan on just uploading it as you did with zesty?
<wxl> bah sounds like it DarinMiller :)
<wxl> you can delete the MP if you so desire
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/79/
<wxl> this is important learning stuff!
<wxl> now whatcha gonna fix?
<DarinMiller> Yes, I agree!  I am happy that I can at least do a few things independently.
<valorie> wxl: clivejo went to bed a few hours ago
<wxl> this is prime time for me if you need a shoulder to lean on
<wxl> once the steaks are ready, i'm out of here :)
<wxl> valorie: i actually asked him earlier and he never replied. maybe clivejo is the one who killed weegie.
<valorie> ha
<DarinMiller> I will peruse kci shortly. Right now I am fighting broken gpg key issues after  17.04 staging upgrade....
<wxl> ouch
<wxl> um do you use pbuilder at all, DarinMiller ?
<DarinMiller> installed but simon insisted sbuild is better, so I have never used it...
<wxl> yeah, mostly it is
<wxl> but not for building uploads
<DarinMiller> building uploads?  Like recompiled deb files?
<wxl> for example, for uploading to a ppa or to the archive
<wxl> you need to make "source packages"
<DarinMiller> clive walked thru a debuild ppa creation this weekend-my first PPA ever.
<wxl> cool
<wxl> you did that with sbuild? i couldn't find any way to do so
<wxl> in fact, i remember coming across this when i was trying to find a solution: https://wiki.debian.org/sbuild#source_only_upload
<DarinMiller> manual download of tar files, unpack and mv debian/ source, dch, dbuild -S sa, then dput  xxxx
<wxl> yup
 * DarinMiller 's notes then say wait patiently for rejection email.
<DarinMiller> :)
<wxl> if you haven't got it yet you're probably good
<wxl> steak's on
<wxl> love you bye
<DarinMiller> later bye.  TTYT
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #61: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #81: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #64: FIXED in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #85: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #199: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #70: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #62: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #71: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #100: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #34: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #91: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #82: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #44: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #95: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #85: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #60: FIXED in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/98/
<DarinMiller> in 5.9, kde wallet lost its ability to use gpg keys.  Investigating now.. looks like a bug report is order.  Attempting to see if a depends is missing.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #39: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #84: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #40: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/40/
<tsimonq2> !info plasma-workspace zesty
<tsimonq2> !info plasma-workspace zesty-proposed
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.8.5-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 6866 kB, installed size 32916 kB
<ubottu> Package plasma-workspace does not exist in zesty-proposed
<tsimonq2> clivejo: (when you wake up) What are we waiting on to upload 5.9.0 to the archive?
<DarinMiller> Kwallet: libgpgme-dev and libgpgmepp-dev are missing from kwallet control build dep section
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Add them back locally, do a test build, then install the deb and test, pretty please? :)
<DarinMiller> will do, because just installing the packages does not fix the gpg capability...
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Yeah, probably needs to be built against it
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Good catch man :)
 * DarinMiller thinks that having kde-neon repos is like a match book with the answers in the back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #146: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/48/
<tsimonq2> !info qtwebengine-opensource-src zesty
<ubottu> Package qtwebengine-opensource-src does not exist in zesty
<tsimonq2> Bah I KNOW it's there
<tsimonq2> FOR A FACT
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #86: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/86/
<tsimonq2> libqt5webengine5
<tsimonq2> Argh
<tsimonq2> !info libqt5webengine5 zesty
<ubottu> libqt5webengine5 (source: qtwebengine-opensource-src): Web content engine library for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.7.1+dfsg-6 (zesty), package size 154 kB, installed size 940 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #68: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #66: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #59: FIXED in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #39: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #91: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #45: FIXED in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kplotting build #37: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kplotting/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #49: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #54: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #82: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #79: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #36: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #81: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #80: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #68: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #82: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #147: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #84: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #70: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #94: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidletime build #37: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidletime/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #54: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #75: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/75/
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2 or  wxl: still around?
<valorie> ooo, green
<valorie> nice change from the Sea of Red
<DarinMiller> +1
<DarinMiller> when I grab the tar file: kwallet_5.30.0.orig.tar.xz and attempt to sbuild....
<DarinMiller> the build process says no file with this name: kwallet-kf5_5.30.0.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<DarinMiller> I tried renaming the file by adding the -kf5, but that proceeds to fail later in the build process. Something seems amiss but I am too green to figure it out.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #84: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/84/
<DarinMiller> btw I used get-kci-tarball to download the tarball.  uscan would not download anything.
<DarinMiller> uscan --verbose give me this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23903484/ and refuses to download anything...
 * DarinMiller thinks IRC at this time of night is a good "rubber ducky"...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesu build #92: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesu/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #256: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #67: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/67/
 * DarinMiller is updating his zesty sbuild enviro....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #81: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/81/
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: hey
<DarinMiller> figured it out, the plasma 5.9 upgrade stomped on my sbuild setup.  
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: k
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: You fix kwallet?
<DarinMiller> I had to remake and remount: mkdir -p /dev/shm/schroot/overlay/  
<tsimonq2> Got it, you're good now?
<DarinMiller> I just figured out I have to sbuild with staging ppa's.  So yea, i think I am good. 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yay cool ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #73: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #390: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #99: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #64: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/125/
<DarinMiller> I used the following for sbuild: sbuild -d zesty-amd64 --extra-repository="deb [trusted=yes] http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks/ubuntu zesty main deb [trusted=yes] deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma/ubuntu zesty main"  -j4
<DarinMiller> but sbuild refuses to build: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23903708/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hmmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I would just do a --chroot-setup-command="COMMAND" adding the PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because yep I remember that error
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #126: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/126/
<DarinMiller> the sbuild command works as sbuild session complains about many more missing deps without them.  I just don't understand why it dislikes libgpgme-dev and libgpgmepp-dev 
<DarinMiller> ^"them" meaning the staging repos...
<wxl> k back
<wxl> albeit only for a spell
<wxl> DarinMiller: you good?
<wxl> k then time to read
<DarinMiller> I think I am calling uncle for the night (unless you have a "quick" suggestion).  But thanks anyways.
<wxl> what's the question?
<DarinMiller> trying to sbuild kwallet against the staging repos.
<wxl> oh
<wxl> haven't done that yet
<DarinMiller> give me this error log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23903708/
<DarinMiller> refuses to install libgpgme-dev and libgpgmepp-dev 
<wxl> hm not sure
<DarinMiller> I gave my sbuild command above and I fairly certain its corrrect as without the repos, it complains of many other issues.
<wxl> you could get in there and try to install each individually and see what happens
<DarinMiller> sbuild does not recognize apt-add-repository so not sure how to work around that...
<wxl> one sec
<wxl> schroot is the command you want to use to get in there
<wxl> check the man page. i bet there's a way to add the extra-repository in much the same way
<wxl> OH
<wxl> actually i'm wrong
<wxl> you need to include the key itself
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild#Temporarily_adding_PPAs
<wxl> use --extra-repository-key
<DarinMiller> I was reading through the add repo section I grabbed one key but was not sure how to add 2 keys for 2 repos.
<DarinMiller> plasma and frameworks are both needed as far as I can tell.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #89: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #90: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem build #39: FIXED in 8 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwindowsystem/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #87: FIXED in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #84: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #40: FIXED in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/40/
<DarinMiller>  sbuild -d zesty-amd64 --extra-repository="deb [trusted=yes] http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks/ubuntu zesty main deb [trusted=yes] deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma/ubuntu zesty main"  -j4
<wxl> ah
<wxl> use --chroot-setup-command
<DarinMiller> that works^^ except for the 2 libgpgme files
<wxl> well if chroot setup command works to do everything then there you go. get it set up and schroot into it and try to manually fix those files and see what happens
<wxl> you'll probably get some clues
<DarinMiller> since that is at the edge of my current skillset and given the time, I will wait until tomorrow to tackle it.
<wxl> k
<DarinMiller> heading to bed.  Thanks for the help!
<wxl> np night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #86: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #89: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #84: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sonnet build #39: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sonnet/39/
<DarinMiller> gn
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdoctools build #92: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdoctools/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #85: FIXED in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/85/
<valorie> wooo, even more green!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #80: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #73: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #87: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #80: FIXED in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #77: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #82: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #68: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #72: FIXED in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #65: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #78: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/78/
<acheronuk> morming :)
<acheronuk> or morning even
<ejat> are the kubuntu ninjas building the kde 5.9 ? 
<ejat> its in staging ppa right ? 
<soee__> For what Kubuntu version?
<soee__> It is for zesty qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.0_zesty.html
<ejat> zesty
<ejat> Err:104 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks/ubuntu zesty/main amd64 kded5 amd64 5.30.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa10                             
<ejat>   Hash Sum mismatch
<ejat>   Hashes of expected file:
<ejat>    - SHA256:d77f76c9fad44cdb06cdd1fed14cde59f45694367bb6fbde92fe15590372bf56
<ejat>    - SHA1:66a9f8dd403ad4bbd0c37116cf968af572af088a [weak]
<ejat>    - MD5Sum:d82fd0e40e72afe2757b1fc875ea10a8 [weak]
<ejat>    - Filesize:52318 [weak]
<ejat>   Hashes of received file:
<ejat>    - SHA256:6e35e6078153d2f9499bc091defc412be73d2474f9a1afc459a5cca21e18ad3e
<ejat>    - SHA1:610fe87e794e6d849a9d7f82738cb38267b745ce [weak]
<ejat>    - MD5Sum:5c1193095a25fd79dc9717ae8053cb2f [weak]
<ejat>    - Filesize:4082 [weak]
<ejat>   Last modification reported: Mon, 30 Jan 2017 23:44:39 +0000
<soee__> uh you should not use staging ppa
<soee__> only landing if want to do some testing
<ejat> okie
<clivejo> wxl: weegie is the name of the server running the status pages - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.0_zesty.html etc
<clivejo> it uses a clone of kubuntu-automation tools fro LP, so because you moved them, you are naturally the one to blame :P
<clivejo> regarding konversion, you will need to treat it like a High Impact bug - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates and sub ~ubuntu-sru to the SRU page
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you know the situation with gpgme which is why we asked you not to stage FW5.30.  Its still not building properly so we removed it, as it is an optional dependancy.  But yes this does limit the features for kwallet handling keys
<ejat> clivejo: The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ejat>   akregator kdepimlibs-data kontact libokularcore7
<ejat> to upgrade to kde 5.9 
<ejat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ejat>  akregator : Depends: libkf5grantleetheme5 (>= 15.12.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ejat>              Depends: libkf5messageviewer5 (>= 4:16.04.0) but it is not going to be installed
<clivejo> with feature freeze very shortly we would rather get Plasma 5.9 in and then do ubuntuX uploads to restore gpgme functions, if and when its fixed
<clivejo> ejat: please dont use the staging PPA's
<ejat> :(
<clivejo> ejat: did you add the staging-applications PPA?
<ejat> yups
<clivejo> thats your problem I think
<ejat> so only add plasma ? 
<clivejo> we have not uploaded PIM to the archive due to problems with gpgme
<clivejo> to test on a "throw away" machine, you would need to add the staging-frameworks and staging-plasma PPA's 
<clivejo> By throw away I mean something you are happy to lose, because staging packages will kill kittens
<ejat> im added fw + plasma + applications
<ejat> im on dual DE  
<clivejo> dont add applications
<ejat> so just add plasma + fw ? 
<clivejo> you should also always remove them again after the test
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> to test Plasma 5.9, you need to enable both staging-frameworks + staging-plasma
<clivejo> according to the NG workflow anyways
<clivejo> Im still not convinced its a good idea
<clivejo> yofel: which do you prefer, the cascading PPA depends like is setup now, or how we used to do it with packages being kopyppa'ed into each PPA
<clivejo> acheronuk: hi-fives
<clivejo> marble is out of proposed :)
<blaze> clivejo: is kdevelop in kubuntu domain now or still not sorted out?
<clivejo> blaze: some of it
<clivejo> still cant upload the plugins
<clivejo> cyphermox: can you run our seed script please
<tsdgeos> ejat: there's nothing called kde 5.9
<ejat> tsdgeos: my bad .. plasma 5.9 
 * ejat rolling back to 5.8.5
<acheronuk> Who fixed the QA page?
<clivejo> JR I think
<yofel> clivejo: it's a matter of semantics. As long as you e.g. don't intend to work on newer frameworks *while* still finishing plasma cascading is fine
<yofel> and if that happens you can still remove the dep
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok. I tried a fix earlier, but had to go out. so wasn't sure if mine worked when it eventually got to updating pages, or whether it was someone else since
<clivejo> yofel: do you have any tools or advise on working with the excuses list?
<clivejo> ie is there an easier way to re-test with &all-proposed=1
<yofel> you mean in britney? not that I know of
<acheronuk> guess it would not be hard to make a few script to parse the page for versions, and automate retry requests?
<clivejo> that just sounds so wrong!
<BluesKaj> Ht folks
<acheronuk> \o/ @ marble
<blaze> !info marble zesty
<ubottu> marble (source: marble): globe and map widget. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 189 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<blaze> is it it?
<acheronuk> is it it, what?
<Dr_Coke> Hi people
 * blaze rubs his nose
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Hi Dr_Coke
<Dr_Coke> IrcsomeBot wtf?
<acheronuk> Dr_Coke: Trello to IRC bot. so can use both to chat in here
<Dr_Coke> BluesKaj what are they going on about
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> like this
<BluesKaj> Dr_Coke, who?
<Dr_Coke> What are these 2 going on about
<Dr_Coke> acheronuk and IrcsomeBot 
<clivejo> Telegram is a communications platform for mobile devices and we have it linked to the IRC channel
<clivejo> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie is me
<BluesKaj> they use telegram on their phones
<clivejo> when Im mobile
<Dr_Coke> oh
<clivejo> IrcsomeBot is just a link
<Dr_Coke> I thought you were calling me that
<clivejo> no, I just said hi
<Dr_Coke> so is your name clifford?
<clivejo> I was called that at school
<Dr_Coke> That's funny so was I
<Dr_Coke> It was quite disturbing when you said that
<Dr_Coke> I thought I might have to look at open suse
<clivejo> and a lot of my friends still call me that
<Dr_Coke> I used to get called that by people that hated me
<acheronuk> yes, telegram. I was looking at trello and my brain typed that by mistake
<blaze> trellogram
<Dr_Coke> 420gram
<clivejo> Dr_Coke: Telegram is an open source alternate to WhatsApp
<Dr_Coke> oh
<clivejo> and has been used on sprints in areas with bad comms and really is a good messaging app in areas with bad comms
<Dr_Coke> oh really
<Dr_Coke> is it on android?
<clivejo> yup
<Dr_Coke> what about ios
<Dr_Coke> iphone I mean
<clivejo> yup
<Dr_Coke> windows phone ?
<clivejo> https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/telegram-messenger/id686449807?mt=8
<clivejo> https://telegram.org/apps
<clivejo> lots of platforms
<Dr_Coke> wow
<Dr_Coke> does it connect with whatsapp?
<clivejo> no
<Dr_Coke> Oh
<clivejo> whatsapp is closed source and owned by Facebook
<Dr_Coke> oh
<clivejo> plus Telegram has end to end encryption
<Dr_Coke> oh
<Dr_Coke> and you were using telegram to connect to this channel
<clivejo> yes
<mamarley> So I have installed the staged Plasma 5.9 on a few systems so far.  Everything looks good, no problems to report. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can :)
<Dr_Coke> and your telegram name was clifford
<clivejo> mamarley: any encounters with gpgme being missing?
<mamarley> clivejo: I don't use gpgme, so no.
<clivejo> Clifford the bid red dog
<clivejo> woof
<Dr_Coke> Please man stop saying that
<Dr_Coke> It brings so many bad memories
<acheronuk> OMG https://youtu.be/VkW3VOi4r8Q?t=27
<clivejo> American?!?
<acheronuk> seems they did that in the US
<Dr_Coke> I thought it was only a book
 * acheronuk moves to offtopic
<clivejo> dont remember him being American!
<Dr_Coke> alright I'm out
<clivejo> BluesKaj: do you know Dr_Coke?
<BluesKaj> clivejo,, not really, he seems to be a guy on a mac seartching for a linux distro
<genii> clivejo: If you still need someone to test "KDE Connect thingie ma bab" on Unity, I could install unity on the netbook and try it. Regular Unity or Unity8 ?
<clivejo> probably the most recent
<clivejo> I have no idea if it will work
 * genii-testing sips
<clivejo> its the indictaor package in my PPA
<clivejo> and you will need the lastest kdeconnect for the zesty archive
<genii> clivejo: It's still installing unity8, it's an old and tired Atom n450 :)
<clivejo> mine is old and tired too
<clivejo> and so it my internet
<genii> Yeah, this is my work connection which is very minimal DSL so that's also not helping
<genii> clivejo: PPA name?
<clivejo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:clivejo/zesty
<clivejo> sudo apt install indicator-kdeconnect
<clivejo> after an update of cource
<genii> Yep
<clivejo> sorry, bit distracted, my dog is trying to kick my car windscreen through
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #284: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #173: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/173/
<clivejo> genii: I got to go for a bit, Ill be back in an hour or so
<clivejo> will you post here how it goes for you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/72/
<genii> OK
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #285: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #174: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/73/
<genii> clivejo: Can't find a BlackBerry OS KDE Connect client for the only phone I have available for testing right now ( only BlackBerry APKs).  May have my S5 back later today if I left it at the place around the corner last night ( currently misplaced ) but he's running late to open today
<genii> clivejo: On the computer side everything is installed. But now I know my S5 is actually gone, so can't test until I get a replacement. Might be later today but likely tomorrow. Unless there's a BBOS 9 version of KDE Connect somewhere ( I have a Blackberry 9700 here)
<clivejo> acheronuk: poked the retry with proposed for libkf5mailimporter/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1
<clivejo> armhf build
<acheronuk> :)
<clivejo> I think thats all holding that back now?
<clivejo> ark seems to have fixed itself
<acheronuk> should be a valid candidate at least. not sure if the gles version holds back the normal one
<clivejo> any ideas on why i386 kstars is failing
<wxl> clivejo: part of the sru process is to either upload the fix or apply a debdiff. which is why i asked about that.
<acheronuk> clivejo: no. just trying to work out how to unstick gwenview
<clivejo> wxl: Im not sure if I can upload the SRU, so best to get a sponsor
<wxl> clivejo: ok, got it. apply a debdiff it is then :)
<wxl> let's see if it will actually work this time :/
<acheronuk> libkf5kdcraw I mean
<clivejo> that seemed to be held up by some libraw or something, outside our packaset
<clivejo> acheronuk: FW5.30 signed on shiny
<blaze> don't pack with our packaset man
<acheronuk> something like that
<wxl> so i'm trying to pdebuild my konversation with the right version number. like that's all i changed. no problem before. but now it fails: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23906586/
<wxl> any cludes?
<wxl> um
<wxl> clues
<BluesKaj> +
<BluesKaj> wxl, Version 1.6-branch #4910 ?
<wxl> BluesKaj: see line 4
<BluesKaj> yeah, just saw it 
<wxl> wot
<acheronuk> wxl did it output the .debs?
<acheronuk> in ~/pbuilder/yakkety_result/
<acheronuk> most likely
<acheronuk> wxl: You have the post build drop to shell hook there, which tells you it FTBFS when it hasn't really
<acheronuk> CTRL+D and it should write the .debs to the output folder
<Sick_Rimmit> Hola Dev's
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm in BBB Room1, be great to get some Developer News, and Updates etc...
<acheronuk> podcast?
<Sick_Rimmit> I believe so 
<Sick_Rimmit> First Weds of the month
<Sick_Rimmit> Whic is today 
<acheronuk> #### bleep ####
<acheronuk> that crept up on me!
<clivejo> me too!
<Sick_Rimmit> I know, where does the time go
<blaze> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=852751 oh wow
<ubottu> Debian bug 852751 in cryptkeeper "[cryptkeeper] Sets the same password "p" for everything independently of user input" [Critical,Fixed]
<blaze> lol
<clivejo> Im not sure :(
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you push the upload button?
 * acheronuk hies
<acheronuk> hides
<acheronuk> the Qt test failed anyway.....
<wxl> clivejo: yakkety konversation update. we got a debdiff now. everything's set. sponsors requested. once that's good to go, i can add on sru.
<clivejo> nice one
<valorie> wxl: \o/
<acheronuk> :D
<clivejo> has Qt migrated?
<clivejo> !info klog
<ubottu> klog (source: klog): Multiplatform ham radio logging program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2.5.1-2 (zesty), package size 487 kB, installed size 1999 kB
<valorie> heh
<clivejo> acheronuk: you added kirigami2 to KCI?
<acheronuk> clivejo: it's already building it. Just still called kirigami
<clivejo> looks like they are two different packages :/
<clivejo> peruse uses version one
<clivejo> and discover is looking for version 2
<valorie> oh dear
<acheronuk> they carried on using the same KDE master branch for kirigami2 
<valorie> how does debian handle that?
<acheronuk> and put the old 1.1 into a branch
<valorie> will peruse not switch to 2?
<acheronuk> does peruse in KCI work?
<acheronuk> if it does, then yes, it's fine
<clivejo> Discover (Plasma's software center), a quite complex application, has already been ported successfully to Kirigami 2 without much hassle, so we are confident that most applications can be ported easily from Kirigami 1 to Kirigami 2. Since Kirigami 2 requires Qt 5.7, which is not available on all Linux distributions yet, Kirigami 1 is still maintained (receiving fixes for critical bugs) for the time being, but won't receive any new features or 
<clivejo> improvements.
<clivejo> sounds like version two isnt backwards compat?
<acheronuk> peruse in KCI is using kirigami2. just not by name. does it work?
<clivejo> I havent upgraded from KCI in a bit
<clivejo> with all the changes
<acheronuk> cmake moans, as it doesn't say v1, but it builds
<acheronuk> not sure about if it works
<clivejo> whooop whooop
<clivejo> go Rik!
<ahoneybun> o/
<acheronuk> lol
<valorie> ooo, looks like appstream is accepted
<acheronuk> looks like peruse does not like kirigami2?
<clivejo> no it doesnt
<clivejo> which makes me think we need two separate versions
<acheronuk> find out in the next few days if we need to do a separate kirigami2 package
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you on BBB?
<tsimonq2> wxl: WOAH PING
<tsimonq2> wxl: Aren't we supposed to release 16.04.2 tomorrow?!?
<tsimonq2> O_________________________________O
<acheronuk> well, I'm not overly fussed about peruse (sorry valorie). but I don't want to get out of line with debian etc on source pkg names
<acheronuk> clivejo: I'm on other PC at the moment
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.6.0-10-g63c63848 * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel (5 files)
<pursuivant> fix when sort indicator is shown in list header
<pursuivant> When starting a new search in the package list, and the list is sorted
<pursuivant> by name, then the results are sorted by relevancy and the indicator is
<pursuivant> hidden. Clicking on a column header changes the order wrt the selected
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/63c63848589fc011d2fd39e36351d592d9bfab63
<valorie> grrrrr
<valorie> PERUSE
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.6.0-11-g90978297 * Carlo Vanini: src/PackageModel (4 files)
<pursuivant> move section click handler to list header class
<pursuivant> Now that we have a class for the PackageViewHeader we can move the
<pursuivant> sectionClicked slot there.
<pursuivant> https://commits.kde.org/muon/9097829734a16a63cf4604a7ee6440f8b5804f46
<valorie> I WANT IT
<valorie> lol
<valorie> but I'm waiting patiently
<tsimonq2> What is this freaking pursuivant bot doing here? :/
<valorie> like my cat waiting to catch a bird
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo, valorie: So I've signed the Canonical CLA and I can contribute this if you guys think it would be useful, but I have an idea. We could have a ubiquity checkbox that will enable the Backports PPA and upgrade to it after everything is installed.
<valorie> tsimonq2: in line with your letter, I'm waiting on help with the packaging docs
 * valorie goes afk for a bit
<tsimonq2> valorie: k
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We would need our own fork no @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Of the installer
<tsimonq2> No we wouldn't
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm k
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what is https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-web-shortcuts ??
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not sure thb
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *tbh
<clivejo> you are the top contributor!
<ahoneybun> I tried to build it for YY before
<ahoneybun> clivejo: is that in the ISO?
<ahoneybun> ohhhh
<ahoneybun> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/trunk/view/head:/README
<ahoneybun> clivejo: you can search the web like this in krunner
<ahoneybun> upkg:qtkeychain
<ahoneybun> for looking for qtkeychain in ubuntu packages .com
<ahoneybun> well p.u.com
<ahoneybun> also bug reports on LP
<clivejo> ahoneybun: can you add a task for that on phab?
<clivejo> with all you know about it
<ahoneybun> it needs updating for sure
<ahoneybun> it
<clivejo> if its still a thing, it needs lokked at
<ahoneybun> it's in the ISO 
<ahoneybun> using it on 17.04 now
<ahoneybun> uhttps://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37567
<ubottu> KDE bug 37567 in general "problem logging in" [Normal,Closed: fixed]
<ahoneybun>  uhttps://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37567
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> "uhttps://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37567"
<ahoneybun> I'll try
<clivejo> if its a thing, we need to move it to git and get it updated
<ahoneybun> so you can look up bug reports with "ubug:"
<ahoneybun> then the number
<ahoneybun> https://phabricator.kde.org/T5247
<wxl> tsimonq2: naw. pushed to the 9th
<tsimonq2> wxl: SINCE WHEN?
<tsimonq2> O__O
<wxl> since the other day when adam emailed
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-January/004018.html
<ahoneybun> mm Jon, Harald and Rohan wrote it
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ahhhhhhhhhh ok
<ahoneybun> clivejo: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/trunk/revision/48
<clivejo> ahoneybun: can you move it to git, so it fits in with current workflow
<ahoneybun> clivejo: not 100% sure how
<ahoneybun> git on LP?
<clivejo> yup
<ahoneybun> no idea how
<wxl> just upload it with git
<wxl> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git
<wxl> that ought to help
<ahoneybun> well I did try that 
<ahoneybun> just failed
<ahoneybun> git push git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<wxl> what did it respond with?
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/phudqwjc2
<ahoneybun> I already did "git init"
<wxl> try adding all and commiting something like "moving to git"
<wxl> THEN pushing
<wxl> actually
<wxl> better:
<wxl> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Converting_from_Bazaar_to_Git
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<ahoneybun> thanks wxl
<wxl> good enough
<wxl> the thing above would preserve tags and history and such but who cares
<ahoneybun> right my bad
 * wxl shrugs
 * ahoneybun wonders how to build it
<ahoneybun> ohhhh right
<ahoneybun> the damn Kubuntu l10n modual
<clivejo> ahoneybun: would be better to get LP admin to migrate bzr to git
<ahoneybun> I think I need to remove the rules 
<ahoneybun> well I had no idea how to move anything tbh
<ahoneybun> and I said that
<clivejo> ask on LP IRC channel
<clivejo> they'll tell you how to move bzr to git
 * ahoneybun shrugs
<wxl> the instructions are as above
<clivejo> LP seems to be gone for me
<wxl> ?
<clivejo> sitting spinning
<clivejo> doing nothing
<clivejo> The requested URL could not be retrieved
<clivejo> useful
<ahoneybun> clivejo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23907982/
<wxl> me thinks it's on your end
<ahoneybun> kubuntu l10n is not there anymore I think
<ahoneybun> weird I can't clone from LP right now
<wxl> yes actually something seems wrong now
<ahoneybun> same
<wxl> actually they're doing firewall maintainence
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwave build #37: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwave/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwave build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwave/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #37: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/37/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-02
<ahoneybun> clivejo: got k-w-s to make a source.changes file and letting LP try to build now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #791: FIXED in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/791/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #775: FIXED in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/775/
<clivejo> ahoneybun: can I remove that repo and import the bzr branch
<ahoneybun> should work
<ahoneybun> mm LP is still not building
<clivejo> I would rather keep the old history
<clivejo> can I delete it?
<ahoneybun> where I put it?
<clivejo> yes
<ahoneybun> guess so
<clivejo> Ill delete it and recreate it
<ahoneybun> I got it on my PPA now
<ahoneybun> or thought
<ahoneybun> is there any way to tell if the build machines are off?
<wxl> kind of
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-zetsy/+packages
<ahoneybun> I see no progress there
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/builders
<ahoneybun> mm nothing to building from me
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-zetsy/+build/11954124
<wxl> it's scheduled to start in about 30 mins
 * ahoneybun wonders how you found that
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-zetsy/+packages
<wxl> look on the line for kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<wxl> look over on the right column
<wxl> "build status"
<wxl> click on the link "amd64"
<ahoneybun> was not there before
<ahoneybun> thanks wxl
<wxl> that was created one minute ago
<wxl> you can see it at the top
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I'll see if that builds and try it out
<ahoneybun> well it should build and work fine but still
<clivejo> ahoneybun: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/+ref/master
<ahoneybun> lovely
<wxl> i'd be surprised if duck duck go didn't have bangs for all these
<ahoneybun> mm https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304799943/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kubuntu-web-shortcuts_17.04.0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> it doesn't produce a binary?
<wxl> so it creates desktop files
<wxl> and installs them to /usr/share/kservices5/searchproviders/
<wxl> harumph
<wxl> go ask at #launchpad, ahoneybun. i'll babysit.
<clivejo> seems to build if you revert this commit - https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/commit/debian/rules?id=c0f5533e82b2bfdb2efbb01e2bd58c78cbd2a030
<wxl> um
<wxl> actually if you download the tarball you'll find rules is missing even the dh command XD
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-zetsy/+files/kubuntu-web-shortcuts_17.04.0ubuntu1.tar.xz
<ahoneybun> well I removed something about kubuntu l10n
<wxl> you removed the whole line dip doo :)
<wxl> you still need the dh $@
<wxl> just not dh $@ --with kubuntu-l10n
<ahoneybun> yep fixing now
<wxl> debhelper does all the magic
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> Hi clivejo o/
<wxl> hey hey DarinMiller 
<clivejo> how are you?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #266: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/266/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Haiya
<DarinMiller> I am quite fine.  Busy day a work.  Good to be home.
<DarinMiller> Hi wxl. :)
<ahoneybun> E: kubuntu-web-shortcuts changes: bad-distribution-in-changes-file zesty
<ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ignore it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just ignore it
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> wxl: fixed it and bumped the stardards version too
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: still kicking?
<ahoneybun> heyo DarinMiller and tsimonq2
<DarinMiller> Yes?
<ahoneybun> just saying hey
<DarinMiller> Hi ahoneybun o/
<ahoneybun> sup \o
<DarinMiller> Dinner here in a minute.  Thought I would check in before everybody disappeared for the night.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #353: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/353/
 * clivejo is about to disappear!
<acheronuk> ok. good night clivejo 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> NINI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/94/
<genii> Holy crap. I plugged in a large HDMI and opened Firefox there. Then closed it there. Then opened it again on my small monitor. Now the cursor is huge but only when using firefox
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I was, but unsure of any feedback that came out of it...
<clivejo> isnt there a tracker?
<tsimonq2> Jeppp
<tsimonq2> We read the tracker before release
<tsimonq2> We note bugs in the release notes
<tsimonq2> Then... we move on
<clivejo> are you working on fixing the installer then?
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<clivejo> I thought you said earlier that you signed the Canonical agreement
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I did. But I'm not working on anything at the moment.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I asked for feedback on an idea.
<clivejo> oh ok
<ahoneybun> success: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-packages/+build/11954443
<ahoneybun> heyo nauticalnexus
<nauticalnexus> hi
<nauticalnexus> wait I've seen your name before..
<ahoneybun> yep
<nauticalnexus> oh my gosh
<nauticalnexus> you're in u-w?
<ahoneybun> ubuntu women?
<nauticalnexus> yes!
<ahoneybun> yea I
<ahoneybun> I'm in there and the mailing list
<nauticalnexus> :O
<nauticalnexus> mailing list!?
<ahoneybun> it's not very active
<nauticalnexus> you're in a lot of channels I'm in
<ahoneybun> the whole project is kinda quiet
<ahoneybun> most likely
<nauticalnexus> I came in here because I belieeeeeeeve this is the packaging areas
<nauticalnexus> for the cool packaging kids
<ahoneybun> this would be for Kubuntu packaging yes
<nauticalnexus> does KDE Neon count? :O
<nauticalnexus> I packaged hexchat 2.12.4 earlier today only to find out that it's in this thing called "snap"
<ahoneybun> KDE Neon people hang in here and we hang in #kdeneon as well
<nauticalnexus> also yeah sadly u-w is pretty quiet
<nauticalnexus> most of the *-w projects are quiet sadly
<ahoneybun> yea
<nauticalnexus> but yeah I'm trrrrying my hand at package management.
<ahoneybun> that's excellent
<nauticalnexus> I'm always open to learning more :)
<ahoneybun> even more excellent
<ahoneybun> we're all over the place in timezones so
<nauticalnexus> EST
<ahoneybun> clivejo and acheronuk are in UK time
<nauticalnexus> GMT -5
<ahoneybun> I'm in EST as well
<nauticalnexus> niece
<nauticalnexus> nice*
<nauticalnexus> inb4 I join my respective state for ubuntu-us-* and ur there too
<nauticalnexus> lol
<ahoneybun> fl?
<nauticalnexus> ah no
<nauticalnexus> ga
<nauticalnexus> darn
<ahoneybun> I'm in ubuntu-us-fl
<nauticalnexus> wow it seems like it's pretty kickin' in ubuntu-us-fl
<nauticalnexus> but I don't live in fl
<ahoneybun> kickin though?
<nauticalnexus> kickin' as in there's quite a few people in there :o
<ahoneybun> oh yea I'm trying to bring it back
<ahoneybun> get people on Telegram as well
<ahoneybun> *got
<nauticalnexus> there's only 6 in mine
<nauticalnexus> well 5+1(1 is me)
<ahoneybun> not a lot are active in the IRC
<ahoneybun> most chat is coming from the Telegram bridge
<nauticalnexus> and the website is down lol
<nauticalnexus> you can buy the domain!
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-ga ?
<nauticalnexus> ubuntu-georgia.org
<ahoneybun> I bought ubuntu-fl.org
<nauticalnexus> :o
<ahoneybun> got wordpress running on a linode there
<nauticalnexus> that's neat
<nauticalnexus> idk how to do web servers so
<nauticalnexus> but I'm here for packaging
<nauticalnexus> :P
<ahoneybun> yepo
<nauticalnexus> so I'm very noob at this
 * tsimonq2 is CST
<nauticalnexus> :o
<ahoneybun> still here tsimonq2?
<tsimonq2> I *used* to be the leader for ubuntu-us-wi but I got burned out
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Yepppp
<nauticalnexus> anarchy
<nauticalnexus> anyway yeah I'm here to learn and eventually maintain a package
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: I am/was a Kubuntu Ninja (they took away my access after I screwed up (/o\ /o\) but I still know a lot about packaging)
<ahoneybun> I know KDE Spectale needs a maintainer
<tsimonq2> Mmmmmm in Ubuntu?
<nauticalnexus> ahoneybun, oh I was thinking amarok
<ahoneybun> amarok is quite a big package
<nauticalnexus> I have 8 threads
<nauticalnexus> 16GB RAM
<nauticalnexus> that enough?
<tsimonq2> valorie is our amarok expert I believe :)
<nauticalnexus> I know ^^
<tsimonq2> (she is PST, should be lurking somewhere...)
<ahoneybun> might be having dinner
<nauticalnexus> I've met her before
<nauticalnexus> innn kubuntu-offtopic
<ahoneybun> yep your in the Kubuntu Offtopic Telegram too
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: I have 16 GB of RAM and a 6 core processor on my machine, and it kicks a$$. :)
<nauticalnexus> indeed I am
<tsimonq2> So PLENTY
<nauticalnexus> I have an i7 :o
<tsimonq2> I have an older AMD processor :P
<tsimonq2> But luckyyyyyyyy
<nauticalnexus> nice
<nauticalnexus> eh, it's from 2012
 * ahoneybun has an 1st gen AMD APU A6
<ahoneybun> soooo ollddddd
<nauticalnexus> my spex are nice tbh
<nauticalnexus> i7 3770, 16GB DDR3, 480GB SSD, AMD R9 390 :o
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: If you want to learn packaging, I can get you started on the 100 page prerequisite reading XD
<nauticalnexus> lolwut
<tsimonq2> (noo I think it's more like 30, quick, easy pages...)
<nauticalnexus> I've built packages before
<nauticalnexus> (mostly kernels with make deb-pkg >.>)
<nauticalnexus> but I wanna like.. do something that isn'thexchat or a kernel :P
<nauticalnexus> but yeah I wanna take over packaging for amarok. Whenever it gets its new release :o
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: Become familiar with the Debian Policy Manual: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<nauticalnexus> Holy
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: You should know that I'm the living manifestation of Lintian. :P
<tsimonq2> *pulls out sword* be careful!
<tsimonq2> (loljk)
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: All easy stuff though
<nauticalnexus> a lot of thingies
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: This too: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<nauticalnexus> oh my god
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: As soon as you've taken the time to read those and bookmark them, come back and you can be very very quickly assimilated. All you have to do is read the things and come back and ping clivejo acheronuk and say "where can I help?"
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: Because if you understand that, you're kewl :3
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Growls @tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: If you have questions, ask, but this right here is the toughest part of all
<tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie Did I wake you?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yes!
<tsimonq2> Ok sorry go sleepy time nini
<nauticalnexus> bookmark those.. for later
<nauticalnexus> :P
<tsimonq2> Hehehehehehe :P
 * nauticalnexus just wants to chill and watch poodiepie get the pants scared off of him
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: If you want to see an application of any of those package processes, go `apt source` your favorite package
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: Ok go ahead ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Poodiepie?
<nauticalnexus> PewDiePie
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kkuCCWuR/file_1875.webp
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I have no idea what you are talking about
<tsimonq2> Really popular guy that makes YouTube videos. 52,000,000+ subscribers.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Mmmkay
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Go. To. Sleep!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm having a nightmare
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I can't wake up
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahahahaha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #80: FIXED in 3 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #38: FIXED in 3 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #172: FIXED in 3 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #138: FIXED in 3 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #155: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #227: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #177: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #89: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #143: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #201: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #78: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #226: FAILURE in 2 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #330: FAILURE in 2 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #81: FAILURE in 2 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #168: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #358: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #84: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #82: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #119: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krfb build #179: FAILURE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krfb/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #74: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/229/
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #354: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/354/
<nauticalnexus> hewwo
<nauticalnexus> that is.. a lot.. where is that coming from
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #267: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #95: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/95/
<yofel> looks like timeouts mostly o.O
<nauticalnexus> :o
<nauticalnexus> the IRC Relay service is ded
<nauticalnexus> for Telegram
<nauticalnexus> oh wait
<nauticalnexus> ...this isn't kubuntu-offtopic..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #331: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #82: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #227: FIXED in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #101: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #104: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krfb build #180: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krfb/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #75: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #148: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #71: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/71/
<mparillo> clivejo: You were asking about Alpha 2 bugs? I put them in the testing tracker and some notes that I did not think merited bugs.
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Yakkety Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/1659448
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659448 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Zesty) "grub fails to install bootloader for zesty LVM with Encryption" [Critical,Fix released]
<mparillo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1625595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1625595 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Libre Office Writer Icons unreadability on YY and ZZ with Intel Drivers" [Low,Incomplete]
<mparillo> Plus when I clicked on the links during the slide show, nothing happened.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #41: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #176: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #141: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #210: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #163: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #246: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #177: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #42: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #238: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass build #220: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #149: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #72: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam build #147: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #300: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/300/
 * clivejo wonders is there a way to tell autotests to use all-proposed in the first place
<acheronuk> not sure. I think the test specification is a debian thing, and they don't have a 'proposed' as we do
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #301: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #105: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #96: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #76: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #83: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #391: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #106: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #97: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #77: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #84: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #220: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #215: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #117: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/117/
<acheronuk> yofel: seems we need to have both kirigami (v1.1) and kirigami2 in the archive. some packages still need the v1 and won't work with v2, and plasma-discover requires v2 in 5.9
<yofel> no idea how you multi-version a QML module. Esp. as the paths don't look versioned
<acheronuk> neon have a new kirigami2 packaging repo and hence do debian
<yofel> and upstream made non-conflicting binaries?
<acheronuk> kde kirigami src repo master is now kirigami2 and the have shifted 1.1 to a branch
<acheronuk> yes, neon has both versions
<yofel> I mean, there's generally nothing wrong with having it twice (see baloo, konsole..), so as long as it works go ahead?
<acheronuk> my Q was......
<acheronuk> to keep KCI building v2 master we need to keep our repo as plane kirigami
<acheronuk> so, for 1.1 I think clone and copy the repo to one named kirigami1 so that is there for bugfixs to that version
<yofel> hm..
<acheronuk> yofel: or are the KCI exceptions for repo names working?
<yofel> well
<yofel> from what I saw in the code, they should be working, I just had nothing to test them with. All you should need is figure out the pattern to match the repo in question
<acheronuk> ok. making a kirigami2 repo as a clone and trying to get KCI to build from KDE master should be fairly non-destructive if it doesn't work. so can have a try with that later
<acheronuk> ci-tooling/data/overrides/base.yam ?
<acheronuk> s/yam/yaml
<yofel> should be that, IIRC I posted what I thought should be the correct pattern here around christmas ^^
<yofel> hm, I wonder how that upstream lookup code I wrote would deal with misnamed repositories. Probably not at all :/
 * acheronuk goes to look for pattern
<acheronuk> [13:11] <yofel> e.g. if you look at 
<acheronuk> [13:11] <yofel> '*{debian.org,packaging.neon}*/frameworks/prison':
<acheronuk> [13:11] <yofel>   '{kubuntu_unstable,Neon/unstable}':
<acheronuk> [13:11] <yofel>     upstream_scm:
<acheronuk> [13:11] <yofel>       branch: frameworks
<acheronuk> [13:11] <yofel> this should be possible
<acheronuk> [13:12] <yofel> maybe '*{git.launchpad.net}*/<pkg>' would actually work
<yofel> it might have to be the full repo namspace. E.g. /kubuntu-packag....+git/<pkg>
<yofel> unless the wildcard takes care of that
<acheronuk> '*{git.launchpad.net}*/kirigami2':
<acheronuk>   '{kubuntu_unstable,Neon/unstable}':
<acheronuk>     upstream_scm:
<acheronuk>       url: git://anongit.kde.org/kirigami.git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/177/
<acheronuk> LP is still not well!
<acheronuk> and builder are still clearing backlogs from last night
<BluesKaj> Hi all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #164: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #247: FIXED in 3 hr 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass build #221: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam build #148: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #94: FIXED in 3 hr 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/94/
<cyphermox> clivejo: packageset is updated.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #118: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/118/
<blaze> as I see FW5.30 are partly here
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #89: FIXED in 2 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #45: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #92: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #91: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #67: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #88: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #85: FIXED in 2 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #34: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #68: FIXED in 3 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/68/
<cyphermox> clivejo: I kind of wonder why it is that konqueror was split out of baseapps, was that done upstream or in Debian too?
<cyphermox> (this applies to other things than just konqueror actually)
<acheronuk> cyphermox: yes, kde spit some sources that previously made multiple apps from one source
<cyphermox> ok, I couldn't find that on download.kde.org
<cyphermox> my concern is that splitting in Ubuntu is kind of wrong if it's not coming from upstream; it just increases the amount of work to be done for everyone
<acheronuk> cyphermox: https://community.kde.org/Applications/16.12_Release_Notes#Tarballs_that_we_have_split
<cyphermox> that's cool
<cyphermox> so that's why they're all also the same version number?
<acheronuk> cyphermox: yes, they remain a part of the KDE 16.x application release as a whole, but just separate sources within that
<cyphermox> cool
<cyphermox> then I have another question, which is relevant to the review of the new sources
<cyphermox> is there still such a thing as KDE 4 ?
<acheronuk> cyphermox: it mildly confusing for us! ;)
<cyphermox> or are we now talking about 16.x and whatnot?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #221: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #216: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/216/
<cyphermox> the reason for this is that if we strictly speak of 16.x and eventually 17.x; then you might want to not have a 4: epoch in your packages since you're splitting things up in new sources (which gives you a way to get rid of it, there isn't otherwise). epochs tend to be confusing and troublesome.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #88: FIXED in 3 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/88/
<cyphermox> but hey, I'm not the person to do the NEW review, so it's just my opinion, you're free to do what you want :)
<acheronuk> cyphermox: they have a been slowly porting KDE applications away from KDE4libs/Qt4 to KF5/Qt5, while versioning the apps release as a whole as 15.x, then 16.x etc
<acheronuk> cyphermox: the epochs are a thorn in our side as well, so be assured we are dropping them whenever we legitimately and safely can
<cyphermox> acheronuk: konqueror (and others in the NEW queue) look like good candidates, IMO
<cyphermox> there's really no other way you can drop it than source renames or splits.
<clivejo> acheronuk: Lukasz has rerun the script and I can now upload krita, but not prison-kf5
<clivejo> think thats in the new queue
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, that was rejected so we still need a MOTU to upload it
<acheronuk> I think?
<clivejo> nope, its in the archive
<clivejo> just very old
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prison-kf5
<clivejo> my upload was rejected due to upload permissions
<acheronuk> oh, yes
<acheronuk> libkf5prison-dev is in our supported seed
<clivejo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.zesty/view/head:/supported
<clivejo> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.zesty/view/head:/supported#L258
<clivejo> $ ubuntu-upload-permission prison-kf5
<clivejo> You can not upload prison-kf5 to zesty, yourself.
<clivejo> But you can still contribute to it via the sponsorship process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<clivejo> To see who has the necessary upload rights, use the --list-uploaders option.
<clivejo> any ideas why that didnt get added?
<acheronuk> currently libkf5prison-dev in the arcive belongs to source 'prison-kf5', so AFAIK it should have been?
<clivejo> so weird, I thought by running the script we'd get access to upload that, but seems not :/
<acheronuk> cyphermox: can that be manually added?
<cyphermox> acheronuk: the process is normally that things are landed and added to the seed
<acheronuk> cyphermox: that source is already there in the archive
<cyphermox> anything done manually always has the risk of being dropped by mistake or not dropped when it should be.
<acheronuk> cyphermox: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prison-kf5
<acheronuk> cyphermox: produces libkf5prison-dev, which is what out script added to our supported seed
<acheronuk> so the script should have added the source 'prison-kf5'
<acheronuk> but did not
<clivejo> cyphermox: do you know any MOTU who are knowledgeable about KDE and willing to help us upload new packages? 
<clivejo> acheronuk: any ideas on how to sort out this krita mess?
<acheronuk> what mess?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/krita/1:3.1.1+dfsg-1build1
<clivejo> totally out of sync with LP git
<acheronuk> I'm sure it's sortable, but may be a faff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/148/
<clivejo> sync zesty_archive branch with archive (NOCI), push, and then merge unstable into zesty_archive?
<clivejo> and try and fix the merged mess
<acheronuk> does our packaging build on those filing architectures?
<acheronuk> *failing
<acheronuk> I would say merge zesty_archive with debian, as that is what is basically there now. then sync remaining changes (rebuild changelog message etc) form archive package
<acheronuk> then see what changes are needed to make it build on those arches
<yofel> only if your packaging takes care of disabling opengl on arm*
<acheronuk> yofel: we discussed it the other day, but I don't recall if we (clive) made changes in ours as a result
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> $ ubuntu-upload-permission prison
<clivejo> You can upload prison to zesty.
<acheronuk> the old one, yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/74/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<acheronuk> santa_: who are you?
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> ok. Hi :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Did you bring us presents?
<santa_> not yet, trying to catch up to resume my help here
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was making a Santa joke. :P
<blaze> I guess that sledge crush wasn't so bad
<acheronuk> santa_: well, a lot has been going on. 
<santa_> I see, just updated the remote of ka, I'm building fw 5.30 to see possible autopkgtollings
<santa_> * autopkgtrollings
<clivejo> hi santa_, did you ever get to the bottom of autotests failing on gpgme?
<santa_> yes, they were 3 separate problems iirc
<santa_> 1. it was failing to build because of compiler flags given
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/1.8.0-3ubuntu1
<santa_> 2. there was a deadlock in all the tests, apparently because of a bad usage of python api
<acheronuk> santa_: the autopkgtests are something I have been trying to get my head around, but I can't test in the automated way you have set up
<santa_> 3. entropy starvation in one particular test
<santa_> acheronuk: because it's not trivial the thing I have here
<acheronuk> santa_: there has been some progress on gpgme, but still failures on some tests on arm and powerpc
<santa_> ok, seems you already figured out the entropy starvation
<santa_> I will have a look later but note that the experiments I made to get it built were @ amd64 builds
<santa_> so the other archs failing must be a new thing I didn't see yet
<clivejo> santa_: BTW KANG tooling has moved
<acheronuk> yeah, I was going to try to test a git master snapshot build as a gpg dev thinks some commits there might fix one issue
<acheronuk> santa_: and another is a Qt issue I was maybe going to ask KDE/Qt devs about
<clivejo> santa_: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ka/+git/kubuntu-automation
<clivejo> and we are now working from https://phabricator.kde.org/project/profile/214/
<clivejo> slowly moving tasks from Trello to Phab
<santa_> ok
<clivejo> need to go for a bit, Max is circling the car
<acheronuk> have made a few hacks to KA to tide us over. some of which can no doubt be better
<santa_> yes, I know we had that kubuntu-retry-builds issue
<santa_> + the tags in epochs thing
<genii> clivejo: I have my old N4 running now, currently downloading Android image to flash it ( right now it has whatever Ubuntu Touch was available 1.5 years ago)
<genii> So should be able to do KDE Connect testing later today
<acheronuk> santa_: yep, and just generally trying to keep make progress as best we can
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/253/
<nauticalnexus> hi genii 
<nauticalnexus> I'm here for packaging
 * genii waves to nauticalnexus
<wxl> nauticalnexus: meaning you want to learn to package or you already do and need some direction?
<nauticalnexus> both
<nauticalnexus> if that makes sense
<wxl> wait
<nauticalnexus> I've packaged things before
<wxl> you both know how to package and you want to learn how to package?
<nauticalnexus> yeah I don't know all of it
<nauticalnexus> I wanna learn MOAR
<nauticalnexus> MOAR MOAR MOAR
<nauticalnexus> :P
<wxl> hm k
<wxl> well kubuntu packages are a unique combination of upstream sources and debian packaging
 * nauticalnexus uses KDE Neon
<nauticalnexus> I hope that's acceptable
<wxl> neon sort of does the same thing
<nauticalnexus> since it's just Kubuntu with the latest KDE stuffs
<wxl> and sometimes (but not always) they can be leaned on direct action in our realm
<wxl> you can see our continuous integration here http://kci.pangea.pub/
<wxl> all the sections with FIX at the end shows things that need to be worked on
<wxl> generally you'll find th eproblems in the build logs (link marked amd64)
<genii> nauticalnexus: There are also some pertinent videos on the subject in the podcast archiveshttps://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-ChyPPcJSMUw2au2UyIKwQ/videos
<wxl> look at the zesty FIX stuff and you'll seem some are succeeding but show orange status. these are generally annoying lintian warnings
<wxl> the red stuff is certainly failing
<wxl> example: cantor
<wxl> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304860330/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.cantor_4%3A16.12.1+p17.04+git20170202.1214-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<wxl> scroll to the bottom and then up a bit and you'll see the build failed while processing debian rules
<wxl> so you can investigate there and see why
<nauticalnexus> I left for like 5 minutes
<wxl> upstream code is here https://cgit.kde.org/
<nauticalnexus> and so many links
<wxl> aw fooey
<wxl> just read the backlog then :)
<nauticalnexus> lol
<wxl> once you decide on a fix, you can grab from our git packaging on launchpad
<nauticalnexus> wxl, honestly I'd rather bring the latest stuff to Kubuntu :O
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<nauticalnexus> not like, linux kernel and stuff
<wxl> i'm not talking about that
<nauticalnexus> but like, Hexchat, Discord, etc
<nauticalnexus> huuuuuuuuuh
<wxl> i'm talking about kde stuff
<wxl> that's what we deal with
<nauticalnexus> KDE stuff?
<nauticalnexus> Amarok is part of that yeah/
<nauticalnexus> ?*
<nauticalnexus> I want to package that.
<wxl> https://cgit.kde.org/amarok.git/
<nauticalnexus> yeah I cloned the git
<nauticalnexus> but I wanna maintain it
<wxl> however, i don't see it in our kci
<wxl> valorie: do you knwo what's up with that?
<blaze> amarok was never released as a kf5 port
<genii> Mamarok may also know something about it
<wxl> actually according to the downloads page, it's up to date in zesty
<wxl> of course that last release is from 2013 :O
<nauticalnexus> yeah
<wxl> so you mind want to go complain to amarok about that
<nauticalnexus> I know the story about it
<nauticalnexus> development is "stalled"
<wxl> then i wouldn't bother with it
<wxl> but if you really want to make it available, i'd suggest packaging it into a ppa
<wxl> or you could worry about the stuff that we actually work on XD
<nauticalnexus> I do worry about amarok. I see a lot of potential for it
<wxl> well, the way things work for supported packages all across debian and ubuntu is that that they're based on actual releases
<wxl> so unless you can get them to do a new release, you have nothing to even work on
<wxl> unless you want to support it yourself
<wxl> thus a ppa
<nauticalnexus> I don't know C++ otherwise I'd help.
<wxl> so
<wxl> you could learn c++
<wxl> or
<nauticalnexus> yeah
<wxl> find something else to work on :)
<yofel> we had the beta in some PPA, might even still be somewhere. But even though they consider the 2.9 beta to be better than 2.8 release, nobody wanted to make a final release when I asked for it
<nauticalnexus> that's stupid.
<nauticalnexus> I see a lot of potential in that app and I want to help package it and work on i
<nauticalnexus> it*
<wxl> how about you try packaging the beta release and put it in a ppa?
<wxl> that would be a good first start
<wxl> and if you've done packaging, assumedly that should be pretty easy
<yofel> found it: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc/+packages - has 2.8.90
 * nauticalnexus still needs a tutorial up to package things
<nauticalnexus> :o
<yofel> well, some WIP state of it
<nauticalnexus> I've only packaged kernels and Hexchat
<nauticalnexus> kernel's are the same everytime, just make deb-pkg and you're done. I thought it'd be the same for normal applications :o
<clivejo> nauticalnexus: KCI is almost like Neon
<nauticalnexus> KCI?
<nauticalnexus> wxl, last I heard amarok needs porting to kf5
<clivejo> Kubuntu Continuous Integration
<nauticalnexus> and it needs a much needed GUI overhaul :o
<nauticalnexus> but the porting first
<nauticalnexus> can't compile the git version :c
<nauticalnexus> oh well that's about the extent of my knowledge with make
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #68: FAILURE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/68/
<nauticalnexus> :o
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> thats a weird error
<yofel> looks like a repeated timeout
<nauticalnexus> yes yes
 * nauticalnexus wants to feel smart
<acheronuk> :?
<clivejo> LP has been very slow for me this past few days
<acheronuk> not really got back to normal after the 'firewall maintenance' last night either
<nauticalnexus> lol
<nauticalnexus> I hate distros that include a firewall
<nauticalnexus> like.. my router does that for me, don't do dat
<yofel> we also include a firewall by default, it's just set to accept everything by default ^^
<nauticalnexus> ooooohhh
<nauticalnexus> I used Fedora and
<nauticalnexus> the fact that I had to either jump through hoops or
<clivejo> anyone have any objections to me taking KCI offline for a bit when the queue clears to do an update?
<nauticalnexus> disable the firewall altogether to get STEAM IN HOME STREAMING WORKING
<nauticalnexus> really upset me
<nauticalnexus> and that is why I don't use Fedora
<clivejo> nauticalnexus: have you used version control for packaging before?
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok with me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: No objections here m8
<nauticalnexus> clivejo, have I used what and who
<clivejo> which do you prefer?
<nauticalnexus> me?
<clivejo> yes
<nauticalnexus> I just followed this clivejo http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html :o
<clivejo> have you used bzr or git before for packaging?
<nauticalnexus> git I've installed stuff from, cloning the repo and installing using make
<nauticalnexus> bzr, noh.
<nauticalnexus> I used it for Hexchat 2.12.4 and it worked gr8
<clivejo> do you know where Neon, Debian and Kubuntu keep their packaging?
<nauticalnexus> repositories?
<nauticalnexus> :o
<clivejo> yes, but where?
<nauticalnexus> serrrversss?
<clivejo> what is the URL of said servers
<clivejo> if I asked you to get me the packaging for kate, where is it?
<nauticalnexus> sorry my main repo server is taking eons
<nauticalnexus> ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kate/
<nauticalnexus> :o
<clivejo> I mean the Version Control System (VCS)
<nauticalnexus> huh?
<clivejo> like Debians VCS : https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kate.git/
<nauticalnexus> OOOOOH
<clivejo> or KDE Neon : https://packaging.neon.kde.org/applications/kate.git/
<nauticalnexus> okay :o
<clivejo> or Kubuntu : https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kate
<clivejo> anyway tea-time, back later
<nauticalnexus> okidoki
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #258: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/258/
<nauticalnexus> :O
<nauticalnexus> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #95: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #78: STILL FAILING in 9 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #103: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #85: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #85: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #88: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #85: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #84: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #65: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #80: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #34: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #86: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #66: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #121: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #98: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #71: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #96: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #86: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #47: ABORTED in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/43/
<clivejo> acheronuk: so what you doing about the Japanese paper folding package?
<acheronuk> were trainee ninjas not fixing?
<tsimonq2> O__o
<acheronuk> oh, the twisted one
<clivejo> libtwisted
<tsimonq2> hahahahahahaha
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krfb build #181: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krfb/181/
<wxl> origami package? man, is kde ever going off the deep end
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #175: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #79: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krfb build #332: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krfb/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #286: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/47/
<acheronuk> clivejo: or do you hint at kirigami?
<clivejo> hinting at kirigami
<acheronuk> sorry. being slow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/44/
<acheronuk> make new kirigami2 packaging repo -> update/fix it. -> add rule to  ci-tooling/data/overrides/base.yaml -> add kci job -> hope that does the trick -> if ok make archive branch, test and upload
<acheronuk> at the moment plasma-discover is the only thing that *needs* kirigami2, which is broken for other reasons, so don't think that should stop us doing a plasma 5.9 upload
<clivejo> !info packagekit
<ubottu> packagekit (source: packagekit): Provides a package management service. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.4-3ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 366 kB, installed size 1392 kB
<clivejo> !info packagekit unstable
<ubottu> packagekit (source: packagekit): Provides a package management service. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.5-1 (unstable), package size 549 kB, installed size 2645 kB
<nauticalnexus> :O
<acheronuk> I put 1.1.5-1 in KCI ppa, did not seem to help?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #87: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/48/
<valorie> btw, there *is* an origami app, but not from us
<valorie> it tries to run folding@home natively, but it didn't work for me, so I use the webapp instead
<valorie> !info origami
<ubottu> origami (source: origami): command-line management tool for Folding @ Home clients. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7+really0.7.4-1.1 (zesty), package size 15 kB, installed size 62 kB
<nauticalnexus> :O
<wxl> oh orgagami folding@home i get it! HAHAHAahahahahah..aaaaaahhh.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #176: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #287: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #21: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/21/
<clivejo> acheronuk: yes it works, I was looking if maybe we could sync it with debian
<acheronuk> clivejo: ooooh. didn't when I tried when I added it. maybe something else changed in zesty to help as well 
<clivejo> There are no pictures of the apps
<sitter> clivejo: pictures or icons?
<clivejo> I dunno the technical word!
<clivejo> http://imgur.com/a/XJcPo
<clivejo> no pretty pictures!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/49/
<clivejo> and it wont terminate cleanly
<sitter> clivejo: https://phabricator.kde.org/T5244 see note at the bottom
<clivejo> so its a problem with appstream?
<acheronuk> clivejo: you updated from KCI ppa recently?
<clivejo> acheronuk: parts
<clivejo> not fully
<sitter> clivejo: the way I see it yes
<acheronuk> seems to work here in my VM, but just doign another update now
<clivejo> I get a Segmentation fault (core dumped) on exit
<valorie> well that's fun
<acheronuk> better than on start :P
<clivejo> nope
<clivejo> this is flagship stuff that needs to work in Zesty!
<clivejo> and its a nasty mess right now
<valorie> I agree
<valorie> "flagship" is exactly right
<acheronuk> clivejo: updated and seem to be getting icons and preview pics ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #80: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/80/
<clivejo> strange
<clivejo> what have you got that I don't?
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/TeEzUiY.png
<sitter> a) apt update is needed to refresh appstream b) if you did not update the config to the package version you'd still get icons c) I am not actually sure appstream would drop the icons once you got em (although I should hope it does)
<clivejo> ok, Ill do a full upgrade, I been putting it off since Simons surprise
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #102: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/102/
<clivejo> Need to get 615 MB of archives.
<clivejo> this could take a while :/
<acheronuk> clivejo: it did segfault on exit though :/
<clivejo> get a BT?
 * clivejo add that to glossary
<genii> clivejo: KDE Connect Monitor seems to work on regular Unity, the widget not so much
<clivejo> widget?
<genii> Indicvator, rather
<genii> clivejo: The KDE Connect monitor runs OK and shows activity, but the KDE Connect Indicator attempts to load for about 10-15 seconds then closes without any message
<clivejo> Im not sure what that means!
<clivejo> can you browse the phone in the file manager?
<genii> clivejo: All I've tried so far is to exchange files in both directions, that works
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23914243/
<genii> clivejo: Mouse control works 
<genii> Nautilus Doesn't see any location which corresponds to the phone
<clivejo> ok cool
<clivejo> I guess it half works then
<genii> Maybe I'll poke around in KDE Connect Settings on the netbook ( which I haven't run yet) and see if there's anything useful
<ahoneybun> mm Neon has 5.9
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #22: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #288: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/288/
<genii> Meh, everything in the settings was already enabled by default except for Inhibit Screensaver
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #177: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/177/
<clivejo> 5.9 what?
<ahoneybun_> Plasma 5.9
 * acheronuk is shocked
<genii> clivejo: keyboard input also works
<clivejo> I have Plasma 5.9 too
<clivejo> so does Rik
<ahoneybun_> well the archive does not
<valorie> yey!
<clivejo> the archive *beeps*
<valorie> I mean, YET
<acheronuk> ahoneybun_: well Neon already have frameworks 5.30. we did not. so made the choice to update that 1st
<ahoneybun_> honestly the speed you guys are working at is just crazy fast
<ahoneybun_> did not mean anything bad by that
<acheronuk> ahoneybun_: KCI was pretty up to date, which made it fairly easy
<clivejo> our main problem at the moment is getting it into the archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/50/
<valorie> has an email been sent about that, or shall I just summarize based on the conversation in -release ?
<clivejo> see -devel ML
<clivejo> Rik wrote that email and I sent it 
<clivejo> but we still aren't getting anywhere on getting the NEW package accepted
<valorie> ok
<valorie> in general, the advice of asking in IRC, if no immediate response, write to the list -- very standard
<valorie> all KDE projects I've seen work the same way
<clivejo> rbasak	clivejo: IMHO, you should send that email to ubuntu-devel@. There are archive admins and other sponsors on there who may be able to help, who probably don't watch devel-permissions@
<valorie> yep
<valorie> *everyone* reads the list, not everyone is on IRC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/51/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-03
<acheronuk> clivejo: is that bot quit as it just starts off too fast?
<clivejo> I dont know :/
<clivejo> I bumped the bot time delay, but it still gets thrown out for flooding
<clivejo> theres a file /var/lib/jenkins/hudson.plugins.ircbot.IrcPublisher.xml
<clivejo> settings for the IRC bot 
<clivejo> I bumped <messageRate>1000</messageRate>
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #792: SUCCESS in 7 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/792/
<clivejo> valorie: would it help if we gave the bot voice?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> dunno -- you could ask in #ubuntu-ops
<valorie> not sure that the bot is registered
<clivejo> it is
<valorie> oh good
<clivejo> had to reset the password
<valorie> OK
<clivejo> register to Haruld
<valorie> anyway, /me doesn't know about bots
<valorie> gosh, where did my grammar go?
<clivejo> PackageKit Daemon has crashed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #173: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #145: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #397: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #377: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #231: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #302: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #214: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #333: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #372: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #323: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #229: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #193: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #338: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt build #193: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt/193/
<valorie> ooo, green
<nauticalnexus> so much green
<clivejo> we like green
<nauticalnexus> I prefer pink :o
<clivejo> nauticalnexus: who are you?
<nauticalnexus> I am nauticalnexus 
<nauticalnexus> why do you ask clivejo 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #345: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #268: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/268/
<ahoneybun_> aka Emily
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #143: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #355: FIXED in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #364: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #353: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/353/
<nauticalnexus> aka who what now
<valorie> nauticalnexus: kubuntu-ci is the bot that reports status of KCI builds
<valorie> once they show up green, they are good to go
<nauticalnexus> :o
<nauticalnexus> I still like the pink colour!
<nauticalnexus> ahoneybun, where did you get my name from!?
<wxl> nauticalnexus: whois.
<nauticalnexus> oh yeah
<nauticalnexus> Well I'm not gonna lie there
<valorie> mouse over your name in the nicklist -- it is listed there
<ahoneybun> not there
<ahoneybun> Telegram
<valorie> also in Telegram
<nauticalnexus> ooh
<nauticalnexus> valorie, you must use a different irc client than me :o
<wxl> not sure if that's true in whatever client you're using since you're +g
<nauticalnexus> how do you know I'm +g
<wxl> cuz freenode responded to my ctcp version with that info
<nauticalnexus> you also queried me
<wxl> just a ctcp version
<nauticalnexus> it says you messaged me, that's weird
<wxl> ctcp can be used for messages i imagine
<nauticalnexus> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/71/
<nauticalnexus> :O
<nauticalnexus> : O
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #169: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #172: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/119/
<nauticalnexus> whooooa
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/225/
<nauticalnexus> how does that work?
<wxl> huh?
<nauticalnexus> -kubuntu-ci/#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/225/
<wxl> what about it?
<nauticalnexus> how does it work!?
<wxl> you mean kci? kstars? what?
<nauticalnexus> kci
<nauticalnexus> is it a msg?
<nauticalnexus> or
<nauticalnexus> what
<wxl> oh i see
<wxl> you're asking about the irc protocol
<nauticalnexus> I'm asking about how it contacts users in the channel :o
<wxl> i think it's an action
 * wxl like this
<nauticalnexus> :o
<nauticalnexus> okay
<nauticalnexus> my back hurts :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #359: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/359/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Emily have you a LaunchPad account
<nauticalnexus> huh
<nauticalnexus> why do you ask
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm nosey
<nauticalnexus> in that case no
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, s/LaunchPad/Launchpad/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Emily have you met Simon?
<nauticalnexus> Simon being..
<tsimonq2> I scared her last night after linking her to the Debian New Maintainers Guide and the Debian Policy Manual. :P
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: ME! :D
<nauticalnexus> yes you did
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: t simon q 2
<nauticalnexus> KDE has way too many options for me
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: Soo, you finish your 20 page essay assignment that goes with reading those two guides? :D
<tsimonq2> hehehehehehehehe :P
<nauticalnexus> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooooooooo.......
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: I'm joking.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Simon stop scaring the ladies away!
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: But seriously, that has th majority of what you need to know.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, What? I'm friendly, I don't scare ANYONE away!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> hehehehehe :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Practice makes prefect
<nauticalnexus> wobbly windows is the stupidest thing ever
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Go on BBB and teach Emily how to package
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> And be nice!
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: He's talking about Kubuntu's video conferencing solution. You get to hear my squeaky voice... :P
<nauticalnexus> :o I don't do video conferences
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Can she have access to KCI so I can show her how to break it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *runs*
<tsimonq2> See Clive, I tried. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> You don't have to video
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: Yeah we can just voice if you prefer... :P
<nauticalnexus> well you see, I.. I... I...
 * nauticalnexus runs away
<tsimonq2> Hahahahahahaha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie YOU scared her away!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Simon can you add BBB to the glossary?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Where in the world are you Emily, I assume the soon to be great United States of America?
<nauticalnexus> :o
<nauticalnexus> mebe
<ahoneybun> the great USA
<nauticalnexus> hi ahoneybun 
<nauticalnexus> you're like everywhere I go now
<ahoneybun> heyo nauticalnexus
<nauticalnexus> Jesus I need some strong painkillers. Migraine.
<ahoneybun> mm I have not been anywhere today really
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Ahoneybun has a magic beard and monkey hat
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> He can go anywhere
<ahoneybun> xD magic beard that I need to get cleaned up
<nauticalnexus> :O
<ahoneybun> won't know about the monkey hat unless you watch the Kubuntu Podcast
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Did you get that web shortcuts package working?
<ahoneybun> I installed it and it seems to work as normal
<nauticalnexus> um
<nauticalnexus> what the hell is this
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Could you make a shortcut for kp:kate to take me to the packaging?
<nauticalnexus> I go to home and I have a file called "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop"
<ahoneybun> for kate?
<ahoneybun> or as an example?
<nauticalnexus> I'm.. gonna reboot
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> For all the packages
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm guessing the LP Git?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm I might need to redo my work
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #214: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #365: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/113/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well to push to the git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #372: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #340: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #303: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #310: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/310/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> oh maybe not that much
<nauticalnexus> that was the weirdest thing I've ever experienced.
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: I know exactly what that is.
<nauticalnexus> encryptfs
<tsimonq2> Encrypted home directory?
<tsimonq2> Yepppppppppppppppppp
<ahoneybun> your backdoor in Kubuntu>
<nauticalnexus> lol
<nauticalnexus> I was gonna be like
<nauticalnexus> "VIRUS!?"
<nauticalnexus> I couldn't open anything
<nauticalnexus> so uh
<nauticalnexus> I think my entire drive just
<nauticalnexus> encrypted itself
<nauticalnexus> really weird
<nauticalnexus> I'm bored
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: Tell me what debian/watch does
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: You can use your resources. :P
<nauticalnexus> huh
<nauticalnexus> it checks the time
<nauticalnexus> duh
<tsimonq2> hahahahahaha good try, but wrong.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> It keeps an eye on Simon
<nauticalnexus> it allows you to consume an entire loaf of bread?
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHA wrong
<nauticalnexus> I mean I don't know
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: Hint: I linked it to you last night.
<tsimonq2> Use. Your. Resources. ;)
<nauticalnexus> I don't have that anymore
<nauticalnexus> you understand I have a migraine yes?
<nauticalnexus> :P
<nauticalnexus> I am a human, you know
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: http://bfy.tw/9rb8
<tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> We still trying to determine what Simon is
<nauticalnexus> lol
<tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: That's how wxl taught me not to ask simple things :P
<nauticalnexus> huh
<nauticalnexus> I mean damn my head hurts
<nauticalnexus> you're asking me tech stuff
<tsimonq2> http://bfy.tw/9rbD
<nauticalnexus> jeez
<nauticalnexus> you're asking me tech stuff!! when my head hurts!!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Night all
<tsimonq2> Then don't come here and say you're bored. Because I'll give you stuff to do! :P
<nauticalnexus> night
<tsimonq2> Nighty night @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
<nauticalnexus> I mean I'd play Civ V but my head really, really hurts
<nauticalnexus> I need some oxycodone or something, ugh
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun leaves for dinner with mom
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-zetsy
<ahoneybun> clivejo: trying it in that build '
<ahoneybun> most likely won't work at first
<nauticalnexus> ahoneybun, what is that!?
<nauticalnexus> THERE'S NO DESCRIPTION HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO KNOW WHAT THAT IS
<ahoneybun> you can use it to search for bugs on launchpad in krunner 
<ahoneybun> for one thing
<ahoneybun> lp:25478
<ahoneybun> the number is the bug report number
<ahoneybun> bbl
* valorie changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Beta 1 on the 23rd February | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.9 Z Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.30 Z Staging | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/
<valorie> zetsy, ahoneybun?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #150: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/201/
<nauticalnexus> valorie, you cahanged topic
<nauticalnexus> :O
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: You can too if you want.
<nauticalnexus> I can?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Why not zesty valorie?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-zetsy
<valorie> please don't change the subject
<tsimonq2> Read VERY VERY carefully. :P
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: Not saying you need to...
<tsimonq2> valorie: Happy? lol
<nauticalnexus> :o
<nauticalnexus> I'm not going to
<valorie> cool
<nauticalnexus> he said I could, so I was curious.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know I spelled it wrong
<valorie> I changed it because we no longer use the early draft of the docs
<valorie> ahoneybun: I figured it was a joke
<tsimonq2> ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nah typo
<nauticalnexus> :O
<nauticalnexus> hi @ahoneybun 
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo again
<nauticalnexus> :O
<tsimonq2> :O
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> :X
<nauticalnexus> I'm bored
<nauticalnexus> and my head hurts like crazy
<tsimonq2> Excellent, pain is good.
<tsimonq2>     -Satan
<nauticalnexus> uugh
<tsimonq2> nauticalnexus: No, in all serious though, have a nice night. :)
<valorie> nauticalnexus: this is the -devel channel
<valorie> we do make an effort to stay on topic
<valorie> the -offtopic chan does not
<nauticalnexus> but no ones talking in the ot chaaaaan
<tsimonq2> valorie: Well technically it's always 100% of the time on topic...
<valorie> no, not unless the topic is kubuntu development
<tsimonq2> valorie: No, offtopic is always following the topic, being offtopic
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I see what you did
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @Sick_Rimmit @ovidiuflorin I see that Plasma Mobile is on Nexus 5 and 5X
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No OPO anymore
<nauticalnexus> what about 6P?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not that I know of
<nauticalnexus> it's always the phone I have that doesn't get the cool stuff
<valorie> gosh I hope that they get a couple more devels on PMobile
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Though if the 5X works it should not be to hard
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm not sure how I feel about PM
<valorie> bshah can't do everything, 24/7....
<nauticalnexus> does it have the google play store?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nope
<nauticalnexus> :o
<nauticalnexus> where do I sign up
<tsimonq2> bshah has the coolest nick tho
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> People making new OSes don't seems to like Android stuff
<valorie> he's a great devel
<tsimonq2> Last year I knew a kid who would constantly go around pounding on tables and yelling "BSSSHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH"
<valorie> and a good friend
<tsimonq2> No joke
<tsimonq2> He's probably a really really awesome guy, I just drew the connection right away. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I met him at Akademy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/102/
<nauticalnexus> It's not on the 6P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #289: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #102: FIXED in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/102/
<DarinMiller> wow, whirlwind of a day on the -devel channel.
<tsimonq2> Hey hey hey, look who's here!
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2 (or anyone): have you attempted zz staging on a multi-boot machine?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/149/
<DarinMiller> as a word of caution, I would recommend not attempting zz statging on mulit-boot machine until I can figure out how to fix mine.  Only the zz session will boot.  (Reminiscient of the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977)  All grub rebuilds and live boot grub fixes have failed (including ubunut boot repair).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<sintre> darin for me that link doesn't bring up a page says oops doesn't exist
<DarinMiller> sintre: weird, the link works fine here....
<sintre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<sintre> maybe i just have bad luck but same result copy and pasting into different browsers
<DarinMiller> sintre: This link does not work?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<sintre> THAT one DID
<sintre> :D
<DarinMiller> oh, kill the ")" at the end of the string....
<ahoneybun> mainwindow.h:6:37: fatal error: QtMultimedia/QMediaPlayer: No such file or directory
<ahoneybun> anyone know that?
<ahoneybun> trying qmake && make
<ahoneybun> try to build this: https://github.com/milohr/babe-qt
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: will try to build here shortly. ...
<ahoneybun> not sure what package I'm missing 
<DarinMiller> I suspect qtmultimedia5-dev
<ahoneybun> added that
<krytarik> DarinMiller: That's LP bug 1660159.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1660159 in os-prober (Ubuntu Zesty) "os-prober fails to see other installed systems" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1660159
<DarinMiller> krytarik: good find,  I did was not aware of the os-prober part of grub so my bug googling foo fell short.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #151: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #155: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/155/
<krytarik> Well, following this at Xubuntu for a while now.
<valorie> there has been a discussion on and off for days about os-prober in #ubuntu-release
<DarinMiller> krytarik: my 17.04 box has been playing nicely with neon and 16.10 until staging updates ran on monday.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/86/
<DarinMiller> ahoneybun: babe-qt is fighting me also (on 17.04).  I installed taglib as recommended. My make log: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23915711/
<DarinMiller> valorie: did you happen to see any feedback regarding os-prober eta fix?  Bug report from krytarik's link mentioned downgrading as a workaround.
<valorie> basically what was said in -release, I'm sorry to say
<valorie> at least people are working on it
<DarinMiller> The affected PC is mostly a test box I am in no rush to fix.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #102: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #156: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #73: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #74: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #365: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #380: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #327: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gpgmepp build #280: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gpgmepp/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #388: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #374: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #385: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #370: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #362: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #361: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #399: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #375: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #103: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #389: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #366: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #328: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #381: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gpgmepp build #281: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gpgmepp/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #215: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #386: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #344: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #172: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #171: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #396: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #357: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #325: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #191: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #328: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #149: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #217: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #162: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #344: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #239: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #339: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #250: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #251: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #253: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #189: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #292: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #178: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #215: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #166: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdoctools build #247: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdoctools/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #235: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #389: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifications build #166: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifications/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #360: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel build #205: FIXED in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kglobalaccel/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #223: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #199: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #180: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #180: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/180/
<acheronuk> morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #103: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #103: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #89: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #104: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #90: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #104: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/104/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> I was bitten by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/1660159 and I had -staging turn off.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1660159 in os-prober (Ubuntu Zesty) "os-prober fails to see other installed systems" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mparillo> Basically GRUB would only see ZZ, even though the other partitions were there.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yup, I had the same problem
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> If we're not using trello anymore we should remove the bot no?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @ovidiuflorin @Valoriez ?
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> clivejo or acheronuk: do you have a few minutes?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'm not at my computer, but go ahead
<nauticalnexus> :o
<nauticalnexus> you are clivejo 
<santa_> no prob, I just wanted to confirm that you are uploading frameworks 5.30 to the archive
<tsdgeos> it's "done"
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yes, they have been uploaded
<santa_> if that's the case I presume we will need to get some autopkgtests fixed, is that correct?
<tsdgeos> and by done it means "they are slowly trickling"
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> But having issues with new packages/binaries
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yes, there are also autopkgtests give us headaches too
<santa_> ok, well apparently the git commits with the tags weren't pushed to the git repositories
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos@tsdgeos-ThinkPad-Yoga-460:~$ dpkg -l | grep kf5 | grep 5.28 | wc -l
<tsdgeos> 133
<tsdgeos> tsdgeos@tsdgeos-ThinkPad-Yoga-460:~$ dpkg -l | grep kf5 | grep 5.30 | wc -l
<tsdgeos> 48
<santa_> clivejo: I need you to push those, and once it's done I will push to git a couple of fixes for autopkgtests
<santa_> I have a fix for kapackage and ktextwidgets tested here
<santa_> * kpackage
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> They were done on shiny, so Rik will need to push then from there
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @acheronuk
<blaze> tsdgeos: try 'apt list *kf5*' ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, My Linode is dizzy :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I know :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Dizzy simon
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Well suited, don't you think?
<santa_> acheronuk: ping? :P
<acheronuk> hi
<santa_> hi
<santa_> acheronuk: so ... I need to get the fw 5.30 commits pushed to git
<acheronuk> which commits?
<santa_> the ones related to the upload
<santa_> those made by gbp-archive
<santa_> clive said you had access to the clones in question if I'm not mistaken
<santa_> I need them to fix a couple of autopkgtests without messing things up
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> On shiny
<nauticalnexus> how can I hope :o
<acheronuk> I could have sworn I pushed that! 
<nauticalnexus> help*
<nauticalnexus> oops
<acheronuk> this is why I keep the clones :P
<acheronuk> at least for quite some time anyway
<santa_> acheronuk: are you pushing? if so, don't forget the tags
<acheronuk> all pushed, WITH tags :P
<santa_> thank you so much, I'm going to re-test and push my autopkgtest fixes soon
<santa_> I fixed an annoying bug in KA btw
<acheronuk> santa_: ah, yes I had noticed that behaviour, and did find it a bit annoying at times where I could not easily make a source with gbp-ppa with uncommitted changes to test something
<santa_> for a long time I tought it was impossible to fix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #367: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/179/
<clivejo> its like groundhog day
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #363: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/363/
<clivejo> ximion: do you run zesty at all?
<ximion> clivejo: no, I am on Debian Testing
<clivejo> discover 5.9 is looking a mess, with icons missing and PackageKit daemon crashing at random, would you know how to fit that? 
<santa_> not there yet
<santa_> clivejo: we will need a few fw further uploads to fix autokgtests in order to get things in zesty. I have just fixed kpackage and ktextwidgets in git
<clivejo> santa_: ?
<clivejo> where are the uploads at?
<santa_> clivejo: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kpackage/commit/?id=1accc1411cc1b2063337e6893dcb842c22ebda16
<acheronuk> clivejo: still no icons in KCI discover? was fine here yesterday
<santa_> and https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ktextwidgets/commit/?id=b32df40a91ada64c89ca7dd0d91abcaad8a9688e
<clivejo> acheronuk: some appear now, but most are a zip archive icon
<clivejo> and packagekit is still crashing at random
<clivejo> santa_: any order, or just upload them as I do them?
<santa_> clivejo: no particular order needed, you can upload them as you wish
<santa_> just don't forget to push the tags and commits to git after that :P
<acheronuk> clivejo: I have all proper icons, and no pkgkit crash yet in KCI
<acheronuk> I stress the *yet*
<clivejo> santa_: have you run gbp-archive on these?
<santa_> clivejo: nope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #199: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #337: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/337/
<acheronuk> clivejo: installed gimp and some updates with discover. no crash.
<acheronuk> just the minor annoyance of that segfault on exit
<ximion> clivejo: for missing icons: ensure appstream is >= 0.10.6 and plasma-discover >= 5.8.5-3
<ximion> for PK crashes: help fixing https://github.com/hughsie/PackageKit/issues/177
<clivejo> ximion: thanks
<clivejo> this is plasma 5.9
<clivejo>  acheronuk: any luck convincing the release team to accept those NEW ?
<acheronuk> hmmm. just grabbed the kirigami deb aout of KCI ppa to try on my normal zesty, and so far no pkgkit crash :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: apw was looking at them, and queried the epochs, but so far no "accepted" messages
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackage/5.30.0-0ubuntu2
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktextwidgets/5.30.0-0ubuntu2
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://i.imgur.com/DktzjoO.png
<acheronuk> zesty + plasma staging discover + kirigami from KCI ^^^
<clivejo> santa_: calligra-l10n used to be a totally separate source, but its now being built in calligra source package.  Neon have put the l10n files into a package calligra-data, how would you do it?
<clivejo> could it be scripted to create individual calligra-l10n-<language-code> depending on what files are built?
<santa_> clivejo: good question. probably I would follow what neon is doing, but I would need to dig into that
<clivejo> there is some kind of helper install thing running on my zesty which keeps trying to install calligra-l10n-gb
<acheronuk> In my mind we can always split out in to separate language pack debs later if required
<acheronuk> doing in then going back on that choice would be less easy
<acheronuk> *doing it
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/T5234
<santa_> anyway I think calligra is being split upstream after porting to frameworks
<acheronuk> clivejo: no mention of calligra in the code or data for that helper, so I guess it is doing it via generic detection
<clivejo> well krita and kexi are split out so far
<santa_> clivejo: thank you for the uploads, don't forget to push the things to git
<acheronuk> clivejo: which means that once we have nuked the old language pack source from zesty archive, that helper may well not trigger at all!
<clivejo> with the amount of new packages kexi has, I doubt we can get it into zesty at this point
<clivejo> santa_: did I miss a push?
<santa_> clivejo: seems the NOCI commits and tags are not there for ktextwidgets and kpackage
<santa_> so I guess you did
<santa_> git push --tags should do thing I supose
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> done
<santa_> now seems ok, thank you
<acheronuk> lol. easily done :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Forgot the branch name
 * wxl refills everyone's cup
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey thanks wxl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BDYmP6rN/file_1895.jpg More shamrock shake?
<wxl> no. coffee.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Awww :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or redbull!
<wxl> no. coffee.
 * genii 's ears perk up for a minute
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Soda?
<wxl> no. coffee.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Decaf?
 * wxl pulls out the banhammer
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahaha
<acheronuk> no caffeine or stimulants :P
<wxl> making jokes is one thing but there's nothing funny about decaf
<acheronuk> *or other
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAH
<acheronuk> about as much point in decaf, as in alcohol free vodka
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For sure
<wxl> i wouldn't mind alcohol free beer if it wasn't terrible
 * mamarley has theorized that it might be possible to de-alcoholize alcoholic beverages by boiling them at low temperatures using a vacuum chamber.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah try it!
<mamarley> Small problem, I don't have suitable vacuum equipment.
<mamarley> I also don't drink alcohol, so I would have no way of knowing if the resulting product was any good.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then make a KDE frontend for it. We can call it... KDeAlchohol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> i wish that would work. ever since i quit alcohol, i have sure missed a fine belgian beer
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Anyway, REALLY ON-TOPIC GUYS 👌
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> like you're one to talk
<mamarley> wxl: Hey, apparently it is a real thing!: https://books.google.com/books?id=kynnAAAAMAAJ&pg=PA303&lpg=PA303&dq=de-alcoholize+by+vacuum+boiling&source=bl&ots=l_cHi4E6A8&sig=xGhUnmAHSFODXMs736q0CTDO3lY&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwia982Lv_TRAhWKhVQKHYIEBgIQ6AEIFjAA#v=onepage&q=de-alcoholize%20by%20vacuum%20boiling&f=false
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahaha true 😂
<mamarley> Chemistry is fun!
<wxl> well on the subject of on-topic things, if anyone has a sponsor friend, i could really use a sponsor
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> OMG Vegatable Crisis!!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> We are doomed
<acheronuk> wxl: maybe jbicha? he seems keen to get fixes in. I've prepared a few updates he has requested from us to fix issues, so maybe some 'quid pro quo'?
<wxl> acheronuk: not a bad idea
<clivejo> Interesting : http://cukic.co/2017/02/03/vaults-encryption-in-plasma/
<wxl> cyphermox: thanks for merging my proposal for kubuntu in ubiquity :)
<cyphermox> wxl: with a change to Qt5
<cyphermox> (so I'll need to test it some more before upload)
<wxl> cyphermox: oh didn't notice that. thx. did you just swap PyQt4/5?
<wxl> cyphermox: cuz if it's that easy, sheesh, i would have just done it. 
<cyphermox> wxl: not that simple, but close enough
<clivejo> cyphermox: did you figure out why prison-kf5 didnt get added to our packageset?
<ahoneybun> mm LP will not start that new kubuntu-web-shortcuts build
<clivejo> did you increment the version?
<acheronuk> clivejo: now ai look at it, I think there are other things which did not make it, so I guess script just got our last set of changes and not the ones made late the other night
<clivejo> acheronuk: could you put prison on your people.ubuntu thingie
<clivejo> wonder will this fix the multi-install issues - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/1.73ubuntu4
<ahoneybun> clivejo: I'm not sure you can make it searchable in our git
<clivejo> ahoneybun: what?
<ahoneybun> you wanted to do "kp:kate"
<clivejo> yes
<ahoneybun> atm kp:kate links to kde projects
<clivejo> that would be handy
<ahoneybun> I don't think you can make : https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git : searchable
<ahoneybun> https://projects.kde.org/search?projects=1&q=kate
<ahoneybun> that's what kp:kate does
<clivejo> oh I see
<ahoneybun> I think since it's the code of a team not a project
<ahoneybun> mhall119: is there anyway to search here: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git
<clivejo> maybe lpkp:
<ahoneybun> since we have 392 projects a search would be handly
<ahoneybun> well atm I'm using kgit
<ahoneybun> the issues is not the name
<acheronuk> clivejo: done
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami2 build #1: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #1: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #1: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/1/
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> 15/8/16
<valorie> clivejo: ?
<valorie> so cryptic!
<clivejo> yippeee @ rik making KCI build kirigami2
<valorie> unstable means that some tests are failing?
<clivejo> the date was a mistake as I was looking up an invoice
<clivejo> lintian warnings
<clivejo> get tsimonq2 to fix those
<acheronuk> valorie: just lintian whinging
<valorie> k
<clivejo> acheronuk: so is that both v1 and v2 building now?
<clivejo> or just v2 on KCI and well do v1 manually?
<acheronuk> no, both actually v2 in KCI. just we now have one properly called that.
<acheronuk> we can probably get rid of v1
<clivejo> Ill need it for peruse etc in KCI
<clivejo> maybe upload one manually
<acheronuk> clivejo: 1.1 in git is only one commit ahead of the debian synced zesty I think?
<clivejo> ok
<acheronuk> so as you say, maybe easier to do manually, assuming no great changes upstream to v1 now
<clivejo> 24/10
<clivejo> grrrr
 * clivejo can't multitask
<acheronuk> ????
<clivejo> LOL Im doing up accounts for last year
<clivejo> 24/10/2016 refund from ebay
<clivejo> because Royal Mail - Belfast detected a coin battery and it was sent back to sender
<clivejo> they cant detect drugs or bullets, but they can find a watch battery!
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> USPS is better :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I go sleep sleep now
<valorie> I watched a NOVA about batteries last night
<clivejo> a what?
<valorie> some of those fires and explosions are *impressive*
<valorie> but I've never heard of a watch battery exploding
<valorie> NOVA is a great science series on PBS
<clivejo> They are crazy here
<clivejo> there are watch batteries turning up in chocolate bunny rabbits :/
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 dreams about batteries
<clivejo> so when a child eats it, it corrodes their insides and cause internal burns :/
<clivejo> nasty
<valorie> !
<valorie> dear god
<clivejo> and yet the news are reporting "Vegetable Crisis"
<sintre> growing up i was assumed i wasn't that fu**** dumb
<sintre> i made it lol
<clivejo> unfortunately I live in a nanny state
<sintre> be afraid of the easter bunny
<clivejo> where hot water taps need warnings saying "Caution: Hot Water"
<sintre> fk it i need a new water heater stop reminding me, only a 30 gallon one :/
<sintre> well our cautions here in u.s. were mostly for lawsuit prevention not idiot prevention
<sintre> like "wet floor" signs and stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #23 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> valorie: plasm uploaded
<acheronuk> minus discover, but shall do that tomorrow after some changes.
<acheronuk> nigh night all :)
<sintre> ok iritating thing
<sintre> have two windows closed
<sintre> oje is playing you tube video one is this chat
<sintre> it keeps changing locations on the bar at bottom
<sintre> left right left right
<sintre> its like playing wack-a mole to get the right window lol
<sintre> probally not a bug , but i think consistent placement in sequence of openeing would be better than whack a-mole
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #23: ABORTED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami2 build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami2/2/
<DarinMiller> yes! Today's os-loader patch fixed the multi-boot grub issue! Thanks dino99!!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/1660159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1660159 in os-prober (Ubuntu Zesty) "os-prober fails to see other installed systems" [Critical,Fix released]
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/4:5.9.0-0ubuntu1
<DarinMiller> Yes, I am now booted into one of my other partitions :)  Now if we can just fix libgpgme, 17.04 will be in great shape.  
<DarinMiller> Good to see santa's back.  Any progress today with libgpgme?
 * DarinMiller starts reading the daily log....
<valorie> woooo, new Plasma!
<valorie> DarinMiller: lest you get too happy, we've not sorted PIM at all
<valorie> still, progress
<valorie> and perhaps we can get PIM done before beta 1
<valorie> that would be supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
<sintre> not in time fore super bowl
<sintre> :(
<sintre> gotta draga cable box out to livining room with  big screen
<nauticalnexus> so, is there anyway I can help out here?
<sintre> testing out the alpha ands giving feedback , i'm sure would be welcome
<sintre> but nobody would want you to do something that could hurt your primary
<nauticalnexus> alpha for what?
<sintre> next version of ubuntu
<nauticalnexus> :o
<sintre> and turns uinto kubuntu
<nauticalnexus> I did that with 16.04
<nauticalnexus> I run KDE Neon though
<sintre> valorie could probally take you further in how to help
<DarinMiller> But Valorie we have Jonathan's secret decoder map.  It should be a piece of cake (http://weegie.edinburghlinux.co.uk/~jr/tmp/PIM.png ) :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> DarinMiller: they split it since that was made!
<valorie> nauticalnexus: testing the alpha is the most helpful right now
<DarinMiller> :)
<valorie> follow the QA links in the /topic
<valorie> new QA links page nearly ready
<valorie> but that one will work, just ignore "smoke tests"
 * DarinMiller is attempting to fix plasma-sdk again. sbuilding now...
<DarinMiller> Status: successful!
<nauticalnexus> :D
 * DarinMiller wonders why qml-module-org-kde-kirigami version bump from (>= 1.1.0~) to (>= 1.1.0-1~) fixed the problem.  Seem like (>= 1.1.0~) should be sufficient.
 * nauticalnexus wonders what all that means.
<DarinMiller> nauticalnexus: I am still learning so I do a lot of thinking out loud.  Hopefully someone will redirect me if I wander off in the weeds....
<nauticalnexus> oh no I literally know nothing
<nauticalnexus> haha
<nauticalnexus> I'm actually here to learn :o
<DarinMiller> nauticalnexus: have you used cvs's such as git or svn?
<nauticalnexus> I know what a git is :O
<DarinMiller> to your are familiar with cloning, checking out, merging and pushing?
<DarinMiller> so you are....
<nauticalnexus> I know how to clone
<nauticalnexus> and I guess merging
<nauticalnexus> I used to manage a kernel on the AUR
<DarinMiller> You packaged kernels for AUR?
<nauticalnexus> a kernel
<DarinMiller> I have not packages a kernel, only installed using dpkg -i *.deb. What was involved in packaging the AUR kernel? 
<nauticalnexus> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/linux-cik/
<nauticalnexus> just modifying a PKGBUILD file, updating checksums
<nauticalnexus> pushing the changes to the git url there
<nauticalnexus> kernel is useless now, however. The changes have been merged into the official Arch kernel
<DarinMiller> cool :)
<nauticalnexus> yup
<nauticalnexus> because of me
<nauticalnexus> I opened up a feature request half a year ago
<nauticalnexus> for that to be enabled.
<nauticalnexus> it showed a lot of people who wanted it, so they did it
<nauticalnexus> I'm probably gonna do the same for Ubuntu
<nauticalnexus> I enabled the thing on KDE Neon, with the stock Ubuntu kernel. 60fps maxed out 1080p DiRT Showdown, really nice
 * nauticalnexus uses AMD
<nauticalnexus> anyhoo
<nauticalnexus> I'm apparently good at editing configs so
<DarinMiller> very nice.
<nauticalnexus> I mean I can definitely manage a git repo
<nauticalnexus> I just need a refresher
<DarinMiller> I had the misconception when I started "helping" here that since I could dissect a deb file and rip apart and rebuild iso's, packaging can't any harder....
<nauticalnexus> :P
<nauticalnexus> the most packaging I've done was hexchat 2.12.4
<nauticalnexus> I packaged the hell out of that
<nauticalnexus> lol
<nauticalnexus> "2.12.0 in official repos? NOOOOOOOO. NEED DAT .4"
<DarinMiller> I discovered that though it's not difficult, there are many ways to things wrong.  And I am not able to log in when all the smart people are online.  So getting over the learn curves has been slow.
<nauticalnexus> well I'm not smart in that area sorry
<nauticalnexus> now, if this were a git repo we were talking about... :P
<DarinMiller> has anyone pointed you to the ubuntu packaging basic links? i.e. the links that talk about launchpad account setup, gpg keys, registering gpc keys, git config, etc?
<DarinMiller> once you have all the the launchpad setup complete and a reasonable understanding of the git process and debian package structure, then you are ready to dive into the kci build failures (yellow belt stuff that I am attempting).
<nauticalnexus> I have a launchpad acc
<nauticalnexus> I have a gpg key, I don't know what a gpc key is, I think you might've meant gpg?
<DarinMiller> its a typo :)
<DarinMiller> gpg key
<nauticalnexus> it's cool :P
<nauticalnexus> I have one :o how do I register
<DarinMiller> have you registered your gpg key on lp and signed the lp code of conduct with it?
<nauticalnexus> .....no
<nauticalnexus> I don't even know how to do any of that :o
<DarinMiller> go to you lp page, i.e mine is https://launchpad.net/~darinsmiller
<DarinMiller> replace my username with your lp username
<nauticalnexus> hmm
<nauticalnexus> appears I've done it before but it's an older key
<nauticalnexus> it's one I don't have on my machine anymore :o
<DarinMiller> yeah, had registered a passcoded gpp key long before I started packaging and by the time I tried to use it, I had forgotten the pass phrase.
<DarinMiller> so i had to delete and add a new one.
<nauticalnexus> I don't even have the secret key
<DarinMiller> nauticalnexus: follow these directions here: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<DarinMiller> do you have pbuilder or sbuilder setup on your box?  You won't need those until later .... I was just curious if you have used them before...
 * DarinMiller suspects the libgpg issue with 5.9 blocking his ability to push his plasma-sdk update to lp....
<DarinMiller> might have to switch to my YY box until libgpg is ironed out....
<DarinMiller> nauticalnexus: what is your timezone? Are you in the US? 
<nauticalnexus> sorry
<nauticalnexus> east coast
<DarinMiller> Mountain time here...
<nauticalnexus> >ubuntu implying I use bash
<nauticalnexus> zsh master race
<DarinMiller> Assuming I am able to assist, similar timezones should minimize roadblock issues that I encountered when I was trying to setup everything....
<DarinMiller> what is your *nix background?  work related?  or crazy PC fanatic who finds adventure in opensouce community?
 * DarinMiller is both....
<nauticalnexus> no, maybe
<nauticalnexus> Jesus I'm tired
<DarinMiller> I plan to login tomorrow if you want any help with your setup environment.  Reading some this setup stuff when tired can be quite draining.
<nauticalnexus> um
<nauticalnexus> I can't sign the code of conduct for some reason
<nauticalnexus> well I can but
<nauticalnexus> I copy it and paste the signed code and it says no public key
<nauticalnexus> but the key is public
<nauticalnexus> ugh
<nauticalnexus> I had to send it the old fashioned way
<nauticalnexus> my gpg key
<DarinMiller> and you are using a gpg key that you uploaded to lp and confirmed by following the decrypted email link?
<nauticalnexus> yeah
<nauticalnexus> I only have one
<DarinMiller> only 1 is needed
<nauticalnexus> it's so neato seeing my key on a keyserver
<nauticalnexus> I uploaded it to other ones too :o
<DarinMiller> So if you go to  your lp page and click on the icon next to the OpenPGP keys, your key listed under teh active keys section?
<nauticalnexus> yeah
<nauticalnexus> I did like everything there too btw :P
<DarinMiller> but code of conduct would not accept your key?
<nauticalnexus> it did
<DarinMiller> oh, cool
<nauticalnexus> after I did gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys whateverhtenumberis
<nauticalnexus> https://launchpad.net/~absynthesyne
<nauticalnexus> there's my lp thingy
<nauticalnexus> it's all chill
<nauticalnexus> I'm tired as hell though
<DarinMiller> very good. Well, I think I am going to call it a night here.
<nauticalnexus> yeah, night
<DarinMiller> gn.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami2 build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_peruse build #70: FIXED in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_peruse/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami2 build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #5: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #5: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kirigami2 build #5: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kirigami2/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #27: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #59: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/59/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, I've done POCs for this before, I should remake the PIM map :P
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning tsimonq2
<acheronuk> clivejo: please try discover and peruse. you'll need to force downgrade qml-module-org-kde-kirigami to 1.1.0-1 for peruse
<clivejo> force downgrade = purge!
<acheronuk> not always, but you can do it like that
<clivejo> doing an upgrade
<clivejo> will take a while :/
<acheronuk> clivejo: peruse is looking in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kf5-settings/ for it knsrc file for some reason, instead of the proper /etc/xdg/
<acheronuk> I symlinked the 2 to fix, but will need looking into for if/when we ship peruse 
<clivejo> doesnt look likely at this point
<clivejo> we'll have to wait until tsimonq2 gets his MOTU
<clivejo> and Archive Admin
<blaze> clivejo: when?
<clivejo> I really really want to split calligra translations from calligra-data to calligra-l10n
<clivejo> blaze: when what?
<acheronuk> clivejo: why? 
 * clivejo is confused
<acheronuk> why split it?
<clivejo> I dunno
<clivejo> feels undebian to put it in -data
<blaze> clivejo: motu for Simon
<acheronuk> it can be split out later if that becomes apparent. but if done now, makes it a royal pain to backtrack if it's not needed
<acheronuk> IMO ^^^
<acheronuk> blaze: I think he plans to work on it over the next few months
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can't sleep...
 * acheronuk heads for lunch
<clivejo> well debian packaged kdevelop and the language files are in kdevelop-l10n
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/4:5.0.1-3ubuntu2
<clivejo> and the same with krita
<clivejo> so just seems like a standard to put the in package-l10n
<acheronuk> that seems more reasonable. I thought you meant making a gazillion separate ones still
<acheronuk> whichever way we go, you can bet debian will decide the other way :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> well debian are in freeze, so effort is not on new stuff right now
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> could be a while before they focus on new stuff again
<clivejo> acheronuk: discover is workong better now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :D
<clivejo> just that crashing on exit
<acheronuk> Think that is a Qt issue
<clivejo> upsteam know about it?
<acheronuk> dunno. been so many different discover crashes here and in Neon in the run up to 5.9, that I lose track!
<clivejo> Zesty is saying another program crashed too - ksplashqml
<clivejo> part of plasma-workspace
<acheronuk> not had that one
<acheronuk> KCI?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> popped up after discover crashed
<acheronuk> will have to see if anyone gets in on actual zesty release stuff. KCI is all bleeding edge, so could just be that
 * ahoneybun raises hand
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: which crash?
<ahoneybun> I meant the testing wise
<ahoneybun> I'm on ZZ
<clivejo> ahoneybun: this is KCI on Zesty testing
<ahoneybun> ohhh
<clivejo> but plasma 5.9 on regular zesty is slowly filtering through
<acheronuk> damn. a new k3b will need soundkonverter and audex removing from the archive. no getting around it
<acheronuk> the new libs k3b needs replace the KDE4 ones they need, so they have to GO!
<blaze> acheronuk: why replace?
<acheronuk> blaze: they are now ported to KF5 in 16.12 KDE applications, so will replace the old ones
<blaze> I understand
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soundkonverter/+bug/1659926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659926 in soundkonverter (Ubuntu) "Soundkonvertor needs to be ported to Qt5/KF5 or removed from zesty archive" [Undecided,New]
<blaze> but can't they be installed both?
<acheronuk> no, as the new source replaces the old
<blaze> can be worked around
<acheronuk> not really
<acheronuk> + these 2 apps are pretty or completely dead anyway
<blaze> you can check liblastfm as an example, it is packaged both for qt4 and qt5
<acheronuk> this is part of KDE applications though
<acheronuk> and these 2 apps are going to get removed at some point soon. just a case of when
<acheronuk> clivejo: meeting?
<clivejo> yup, we waiting on you
<blaze> if so, I'm voting for kf5 k3b
<acheronuk> blaze: yep, taht is the conclusion I was coming to. It looks to be working nicely in KCI :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #98: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/98/
<nauticalnexus> beep
<nauticalnexus> I'm only here for a bit
 * acheronuk licks BBB
<acheronuk> *kicks
<acheronuk> lol
<BluesKaj> BBB?
<BluesKaj> oh big blue box or soime such ?
<acheronuk> yes
 * blaze has another version of how to expand this abbreviation
<blaze> which came up after the acheronuk's typo (be it intended or not)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> stop licking it
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> no wonder its stalling
<ahoneybun> no one on there now>
<ahoneybun> ?
<santa_> good afternoon peoples
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: whenever you have a few minutes I would like to have a mini-meeting
<DarinMiller> hi santa_.  You may have just missed clive as he mentioned something about chinese food and returning in a few hours.
<santa_> yep I have the phone running low on batt so I couldn't see it. thank you
<acheronuk> santa_: was just talking on BBB with clive as per: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-January/011080.html
<acheronuk> maybe you haven't yet caught up with the that email yet
<acheronuk> santa_: IRC, or via BBB?
<santa_> anyway, I will be typing my stuff
<santa_> whichever you prefer
<acheronuk> I may say just go with IRC then, but let's see what clivejo thinks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #174: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/74/
<nauticalnexus> Okay I'm here for longer now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #141: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #175: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #129: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #142: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #130: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/75/
<clivejo> hi santa_
<clivejo> hows things?
<santa_> clivejo: great. so do you have a few minutes for that mini-meeting?
<clivejo> I think so
<clivejo> whats up?
<santa_> acheronuk: are you around?
 * acheronuk ghosts in
<santa_> ok
<valorie> nice to see you, santa_
<santa_> thank you valorie
<wxl> o/
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: supose you suddenly wake up in a middle of maze. not a normal static 1maze, but one with moving walls. some walls move randomly and others move because of your actions, such as pressing buttons and so
<santa_> in that situation it would be nice to have a GPS pointing your position and showing the layout and current status of the maze
<acheronuk> sounds like every morning
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sounds like one of my nightmares
<acheronuk> except mine have spikes (metaphorically)
<santa_> to be more narrow, I have that feeling when we upload stuff to the ubuntu devel release and we try to get the things out of -proposed
<clivejo> santa_: yes, that is a major problem
<clivejo> we dont know its going to fail, until it does
<santa_> so in order to know better wtf is going on I have built an early version of a GPS for that maze
<santa_> clivejo: that's indeed another related problem
<clivejo> I wanted to talk to you about setting a testing environment on the elastic hosts server Rick T got for us
<santa_> but right now I'm focusing on the "where tf am I?" "how should I move?"
<santa_> clivejo: ok, we will talk about that in a few minutes then
<valorie> ha
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk; so right now I would like to test an early version of something I made yesterday in the night
<santa_> it's ka-graph from KA
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: so I need you to get an updated ka clone in a computer with kde, let me know when you are done
<acheronuk> done
<clivejo> +1
<santa_> ok, just type ka-graph -r frameworks
<DarinMiller> +2
<santa_> that should open okular with a graph does that work for you?
<acheronuk> Traceback (most recent call last):                                                                                                                                                    
<acheronuk>   File "/home/neo/kubuntu/ka/ka-graph", line 153, in <module>                                                                                                                         
<acheronuk>     subprocess.check_call(['tred',tmpfile_raw_graph.name],stdout=tmpfile_final_graph)                                                                                                 
<acheronuk>   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/subprocess.py", line 266, in check_call                                                                                                                    
<acheronuk>     retcode = call(*popenargs, **kwargs)                                                                                                                                              
<acheronuk>   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/subprocess.py", line 247, in call                                                                                                                          
<acheronuk>     with Popen(*popenargs, **kwargs) as p:                                                                                                                                            
<acheronuk>   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/subprocess.py", line 676, in __init__                                                                                                                      
<acheronuk>     restore_signals, start_new_session)                                                                                                                                               
<acheronuk>   File "/usr/lib/python3.5/subprocess.py", line 1282, in _execute_child                                                                                                               
<santa_> oh, wait, wait
<acheronuk>     raise child_exception_type(errno_num, err_msg)                                                                                                                                    
<acheronuk> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'tred
<acheronuk> whoops!
<acheronuk> too late :P
<santa_> I didn't update the ka-deps package yet
<santa_> you need to have installed graphviz, ghostscript and okular packages
<clivejo> works on mine
<acheronuk> I guess I may be missing something 
<clivejo> but I have okular kf5
<clivejo> pretty graph :)
<santa_> clive even better because I have the old okular so this way we will make sure it works fine on both
<santa_> acheronuk: graphviz, ghostscript and okular installed?
<acheronuk> I have my plot
<DarinMiller> nice
<acheronuk> for some reason it reminds me of a jellyfish
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: now try ka-graph -r frameworks -t pm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai wxl
<santa_> it's going to take some time to load
<clivejo> valorie and co with no ka - http://imgur.com/a/tNw8r
<valorie> super!
<acheronuk> nice 
<santa_> you got the "pm" graph loaded?
 * DarinMiller thinks that is quite awesome.
<acheronuk> I have
<clivejo> that is impressive
<DarinMiller> green, orange, blue and red. very nice.
<clivejo> so orange is what stuck in proposed
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> and I can click on it and it brings me to the excuses!
<santa_> that's what I was about to say
<acheronuk> I'm clicking, and nothing happens
<DarinMiller> your balloons are clickable?
<DarinMiller> ditto, YY older version of okular...
<santa_> I have the old one and it works
<DarinMiller> by chance are we missing another package?
<santa_> note that greeen nodes have no likns
<santa_> * links
<santa_> only packages with problems
<clivejo> santa_: prison-k5 is showing as green, does it not check the version?
<DarinMiller> terminal window says: BusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon ...
<santa_> clivejo: not yet, this is a very early version
<clivejo> ah ok
<santa_> clivejo: also it doesn't take into account packages stuck in new and such
<clivejo> is it possible to check that?
<santa_> checking that the source package has the correct version in case of "upload accident" would be easy
<santa_> about the packages stuck in new I would need to figure out something
<clivejo> well prison is new in frameworks and we haven't yet got it added to Kubuntu packageset
<clivejo> trying to find an MOTU to upload it
<acheronuk> still no working links. clicking does nothing at all
<santa_> clivejo: so for that case it would be a matter of just checking the correct version
<santa_> we can build up a small list of things to improve/add later
<clivejo> is there any way of checking this against the official KDE dep tree?
<santa_> acheronuk: hovering the mouse over the node shows the link at least?
<clivejo> I take it this graph is current, as in our packaging at this time
<acheronuk> santa_: no, it doesn't even show that
<santa_> yes
<santa_> clivejo: it takes the data from package-metadata
<santa_> in case it isn't obvious enough
<santa_> an edge a -> b
<santa_> means b build depends on any of the binary packages provided by a
<acheronuk> santa_: works in masterpdfeditor3
<acheronuk> which is odd
<santa_> what are you using in the desktop in question? zesty?
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> well, let's hope it gets better
<santa_> note that we can make the pdf viewer configurable to work around that, as I said this is just the earliest version of this thing
<acheronuk> atril from mate desktop also works. odd.
<acheronuk> anyway, can sort that later....
<clivejo> can that be made into a webpage?
<santa_> probably
<clivejo> very nice
<acheronuk> santa_: deleted my okular config files, and now seems ok :)
<DarinMiller> in the .config dir?
<santa_> oh, maybe that can be disabled in the ui
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: yes, though I deleted ~/.local/share/okular as well
<acheronuk> santa_: if it can, I couldn't find the option, which is why I nuked the configs
<santa_> aha
<DarinMiller> ~/.kde/share/config/ only files I could find were here <-, deleting fixed for me too.
<DarinMiller> that rocks!
 * DarinMiller likes late x-mas presents.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/74/
<santa_> so I presume you had now some time to play around with this new tool, so I would like to move forward to another related topic
<santa_> acheronuk: I saw you reverted my last commit to kubuntu-retry-builds which introduced a major bug
<santa_> that commit had a bunch of changes
<santa_> the most important one was a (failed) attempt to deal with the "binary packages stuck in the new queue" situation
<santa_> so I broke up the changes made by the commit you reverted and re-applied all the other changes except the faulty attempt to deal with the packages stuck in the new queue
<santa_> so right now we still have the new queue problem but at least the retry-builds script is suposed to work
<santa_> that being said,
<acheronuk> santa_: sorry, at the time just wanted something that worked
<santa_> no problem, you did the right thing do
<santa_> I just completed a bit more what you did
<santa_> clivejo: I think we need to run it against frameworks (see the graph :P)
<santa_> and once we got all the fw built we would be able to use it against plasma
<wxl> oh fyi clivejo that stupid konversation for yakkety includes a ton of translations resulting in a half meg debdiff. so it may take some work to get a sponsor, but i'm trying.
<valorie> yay!
<clivejo> unfornuately the graph doesnt show why some are stuck :(
<santa_> yes, only if you click the thing
<clivejo> so many stuck in the NEW queue
<clivejo> santa_: fancy poke and proding the release team
<santa_> but wrt to those in dep-wait and FTBFS'ing you see clearly the blocker
<clivejo> yes, I love the visual element to it
<clivejo> santa_: BTW did you read we have moved to phab?
<santa_> clivejo: I think this "kubuntu-retry-builds -f -r frameworks -d zesty -a" will unblock the few remaining packages not being built
<santa_> clivejo: yeah, you mentioned PHAB
<santa_> * phap
<santa_> * phabricator
<santa_> god damn it XD
<clivejo> we are attempting to put our docs on there
<valorie> imo it's going well
<santa_> which docs?
<santa_> what we have in community.kde.org?
<clivejo> all packaging docs (fingers crossed)
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/ka-graph/
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> I see, yes it would be nice to have a complete reference of all the ka commands
<santa_> right now we just have the README.source, which is fine of course, but it's also nice to have a manpage-like doc for each command
<clivejo> we hacked the gbp-ppa script slighty
<clivejo> so that when it warns you that the branch is not correct, you can choose to override it
<clivejo> sometimes I was to use gbp-ppa in kubuntu_unstable branch and it was exiting with an error
<santa_> ok
<clivejo> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.0-0ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 67 kB, installed size 1787 kB
<clivejo> acheronuk: would you add a comment on https://phabricator.kde.org/T5175 about why we can't upload k3b at the moment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/81/
<clivejo> santa_: what should the script be retrying?
<clivejo> Summary:
<clivejo> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
<clivejo> Rebuild candidates: 
<clivejo>  Total: 493
<clivejo>  Skipped: 493
<clivejo>  Valid: 0
<clivejo>  Actually rebuilt: 0
<santa_> clivejo: kactivities-kf5
<acheronuk> santa_: that is built
<acheronuk> we retried those earlier
<acheronuk> manually poked
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> I see. so you can proceed with plasma retries apparently
<santa_> clivejo: ↑
<clivejo> ack
<clivejo> wxl: does the time of the weekly meeting not suit you?
<wxl> clivejo: it does-- normally
<acheronuk> santa_: at the moment, the new kf5 libkf5cddb in apps 16.12.1 would replace the old libkcddb4 that a couple of old pretty unsupported KDE4 applications in the archive need
<acheronuk> and we want the new KF5 libs to have a new K3b cd burner for kubuntu
<acheronuk> at the moment it seems one way would be to reture thsoe old KDE apps from the archive?
<acheronuk> opinions?
<acheronuk> *retire
<santa_> uploading the old libkcddb with a different source package name would be the thing to do
 * valorie votes for retire
<valorie> I've tried those over and over for years, and they Did Not Work
<acheronuk> for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soundkonverter/+bug/1659926
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659926 in soundkonverter (Ubuntu) "Soundkonvertor needs to be ported to Qt5/KF5 or removed from zesty archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> perhaps they did for someone, at some point
<valorie> but not for me
<valorie> I even blogged about it
<santa_> or alternatively remove it along with its reverse dependencies as long as the reverse dependencies are completely broken
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audex/+bug/1659934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659934 in audex (Ubuntu) "Audex needs to be ported to Qt5/KF5 or removed from zesty archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> years ago sitter tried to get things working back when he was the Phonon God
<valorie> but ..... broken
<acheronuk> well, push comes to shove I would rather have a KF5 version of K3b which we seed and support, than some ropey old KDE4 stiff which we don't cluttering up the archive
<valorie> amen to that
<acheronuk> renaming the old libkcddb source would be an alternative, but we have enough hassle getting our normal stuff in. and I suspect these 2 apps that need it will not be long with us 
<acheronuk> to be blunt, I want a KF5 K3b, as that is part of our supported set. I just want a way to do it
<clivejo> here here
<valorie> amen, brother! 
<acheronuk> binning a couple of KDE4 apps a cycle earielr say than might have  happened seems a fair trade to me
<valorie> preaching to the choir I think
<valorie> they have been stinky for years
<acheronuk> see: https://github.com/dfaust/soundkonverter/issues/23
<valorie> put 'em in the compost pile!
<valorie> what the hell
<acheronuk> that dev has no interest in porting
<valorie> github issues!
<valorie> that isn't even a KDE app any more
<valorie> kill it with fire
<acheronuk> lol. indeed
<acheronuk> valorie: https://cgit.kde.org/k3b.git/commit/?id=e0da90a0f2d26456b89b17e65d70f1d5b42dff71
<acheronuk> so it's coming for us, anyway
<acheronuk> the KF5 version is working in KCI
<valorie> cool
<valorie> good to see the gardening effort worked to get that raised from the dead
<clivejo> ahoneybun: have you fixed this yet - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/16.10.0 ?
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/T5117 should that just be a recommends on dolpin?
<sintre> i don't connect via my phone to pc
<sintre> but if i ever wanted to would like it to be able to :)
<sintre> my phone i andoid as well
<acheronuk> clivejo: unless discover is broke without it, then a recommends max I would say
<clivejo> discover?
<acheronuk> dolphin
 * acheronuk yawns
<valorie> sintre: kdeconnect doesn't work for you?
<valorie> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 407 kB, installed size 2010 kB
<sintre> neer tried it
<sintre> never
<sintre> i think he was talking about direct access to the dolphin file manager
<sintre> maybe i mis understood
<clivejo> acheronuk: maybe suggests?
<clivejo> like the user decide if its installed?
<clivejo> let
 * sintre adds more stuff to trst next week
<valorie> well, there are ssh apps for that
<sintre> i think loaded and rdy to go apps , small foot print if you need em kind app
<valorie> I don't think there is a dolphin app for android though
<sintre> maybe a middle man program of some sorts?
<acheronuk> clivejo: not sure. enough people will expect their phone/tablet to just plug in and work, that I think a recommends
<valorie> kdeconnect is good for me
<sintre> does it work both wifi and blue tooth?
<valorie> network
<valorie> no bluetooth as yet
<sintre> wifi
<sintre> ahh
<sintre> not sure if my junk phone can handle multiple connections via wifi
<sintre> but considering it'll connect to anything it finds i'd like to think it would
<clivejo> where did this task come from?
<sintre> my cheap 40 dollar phone ?
<sintre> j/k
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: you?
<clivejo> https://trello.com/c/eQUbTZ0P
<clivejo> is there a LP bug anywhere
<sintre> looked at that , looks nasty
<sintre> if i ever wanted to plug phone directly into pc
<valorie> oh, that's why I can't directly move stuff anymore via dolphin
<valorie> damned mtp
<clivejo> valorie: is there LP bugs open for it?
<valorie> unsure, I just grumbled
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<sintre> last updated december 5th
<tsimonq2> I'm doing a widespread testing and fixing spree
<tsimonq2> Cloning EVERYTHING and making sure we have autopkgtests for everything.
<clivejo> I wonde should it be a Recommends on kio ?
<tsimonq2> s/autopkgtests/working autopkgtests/
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-mtp/+bug/1233898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1233898 in kio-mtp (Ubuntu) "kio-mtp misbehaves after opening a photo with Gwenview, the device resets" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> but I'll look
<valorie> gosh how I hate searching LP for bug reports
<clivejo> it really is confusing
<clivejo> I thought it was just me
<valorie> bko is a model of clarity in comparison
<valorie> and that's saying something
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: we have enough autopkgtests, thanks
<clivejo> tsimonq2: how about fixing the ones we got
<valorie> those kio-mtp bugs are all in 2013 (that I've seen)
<clivejo> rather than adding more
<tsimonq2> clivejo: That was my plan
<tsimonq2> Yep Yep Yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/82/
<tsimonq2> Go through and fix whatever then yeah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/291/
<acheronuk> do that then
<acheronuk> the ones we have are pain enough!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Shush shush. Don't look at autopkgtests as a bad thing!
<clivejo> ok the kio-mtp seems to be dead
<tsimonq2> I'm just gonna go fix 'em all...
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mtp/+bugs <--- this is more like it
<valorie> but not our bugs
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-05
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: And since my access was revoked, I intend to make this EXACTLY like when I initially became a ninja. You've been warned. ;)
<tsimonq2> 'cause I need my access back dude... :P
 * clivejo has a horrible sense of impending doom
<clivejo> like a huge dark storm blowing in
<valorie> I hope you are adding in packaging docs still in that plan....
<tsimonq2> valorie: Sure., I can document them.
<tsimonq2> And I'll add relevant code in places so those need PRs too. :P
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You are exactly correct, my friend.
<clivejo> you are creepy
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I'm glad. :)
<acheronuk> I'm not overly impressed with pester power nowadays. 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok :P
<clivejo> I think Im becoming immune :/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: You're no fun. :P
<clivejo> I am so
<clivejo> ask valorie
<acheronuk> not sure if I have some immunity, but it's not likely to elicit the effect intended.
<acheronuk> anyway........
<acheronuk> night night all :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: maybe you should setup and email filter too
<acheronuk> clivejo: already in planning
<valorie> clivejo is totally fun
<clivejo> filter anything from tsimonq2 to NULL
<valorie> niters acheronuk
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Then my stuff doesn't get reviewed and I have to come HERE and annoy y'all...
<clivejo> Im off to bed as well
<clivejo> night all
<valorie> nn
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: Can I make an MP adding autopkgtests as something that needs to pass for a KCI job to pass? :P
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<acheronuk> santa_: any idea why the plasma-workspace test is timing out on launching the 1st one? tried a couple of things (reverting locally KDE's and then our last commit on that test), but no luck so far
<acheronuk> Running tests...
<acheronuk> Test project /tmp/autopkgtest.Vdlgxz/build.pCo/plasma-workspace-5.9.0/obj-x86_64-linux-gnu
<acheronuk>     Start 1: launchertasksmodeltest
<acheronuk> and then nothing, until test timeout kills it 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Last night I figured out how to do autopkgtests locally, I'll give it a try and tell you if I find anything.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yeah, had a play with the tests locally here as well this morning. running them is not really that hard, just a bit time consuming on some machines
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I just figured out I can do sudo autopkgtest -U -- schroot zesty-amd64-shm
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Tried it with Akonadi, stupid failures to look into
<acheronuk> the cloud-image and qemu seems to work ok here as well. 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep but still ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You can also use LXC containers apparently
<acheronuk> you can. :)
<acheronuk> anyway, Sunday lunch is coming fast here. back later.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bai
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I have to be at work for 7 AM >__<
<acheronuk> on a Sunday? urgggggh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep unfortunately
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 7 hour shift today
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I'm agnostic so I don't care :P
<acheronuk> I don't give a something **bleep** about religion, but getting up that early on a sunday for work is still not good!
<acheronuk> or for anything much, for that matter
 * acheronuk smells roast gammon
<acheronuk> I'm off.....
<mparillo> Amazing what one can learn in this channel. I had never heard of gammon before.
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm having the same problem here but didn't have time to investigate it at all
<santa_> maybe executing the test in question separatey with ctest will give you a hint
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #152: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #153: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/153/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did sync the krita packaging from the archive into zesty_archive?
<clivejo> did you?
<clivejo> hi santa_
<santa_> clivejo: hi
<santa_> what's up?
<clivejo> stuff stuck in proposed :(
<clivejo> hows things with you?
<santa_> I was digging into a few things about the proposed migration
<clivejo> did you get a chance to look at gpgme?
<santa_> not yet
<acheronuk> clivejo: I have a recollection of you asking me to do that, as you were too ***d about it being synced at the time to deal with it?
<clivejo> that does sound like me!
<acheronuk> can't see it in the logs, but couls have been a PM chat
<clivejo> just wondered was there any merge conflicts
<clivejo> hi blaze
<blaze> hi clivejo 
<clivejo> Sick_Rimmit: you about?
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo
<clivejo> how are you?
<nauticalnexus> yoo
<DarinMiller> Very good thanks.  How are you (and Max)?
<acheronuk> Hi Darin :)
<DarinMiller> Hi Rik.  
<nauticalnexus> can I beta test Kubuntu 17.04 in a vm
<nauticalnexus> sorry dog was bothering me annnnnnd I had already typed beta, I mean alpha, unless it's in beta already
 * DarinMiller is reading the IRC logs and is wondering what if something needs fixed (within his ability to fix or learn to fix...)
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: not looked today, and KCI has been on it's weekend pause, so upstream changes could have already fixed some error. plasma-workspace maybe? if I re-run that
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: plasma-sdk you recall? see https://cgit.kde.org/kdevplatform.git/commit/?id=b0d95189c5a418cbb56f5df063ed719c488a1b2c
<acheronuk> thinks that may be the change in the source of one of it's build deps that broke it ^^^
<DarinMiller> ah ok.
<acheronuk> as we discussed, sometimes (especially in KCI) it's not our packaging that is broken. can be KDE devs out of sync with each others upstream code
<DarinMiller> yes, understood.  What's the best way reconginize when packages are out of sync or incomplete upstream vs improperly configured control files?
<acheronuk> well, that was an error in the actual compilation of the source. that could sometimes be wrong or missing build deps, but usually the configure phase would pick those up. so that immediately sad to me, what has changed in the code or it's dependency's code.
<acheronuk> it was looking for a defined function, and could not find it.
<DarinMiller> that makes sense!
<acheronuk> 'best way' is a bit of experience. I now more often than not have a good idea what to go and look at, but I still get thrown curveballs reasonably often!
<nauticalnexus> DarinMiller, may I query you?
<DarinMiller> very good
<DarinMiller> nauticalnexus: sure
<mparillo> nauticalnexus: The Alpha 2 (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/371/builds)  is closed and marked ready, and the images were moved to: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/zesty/alpha-2/ but I think you are better off with the daily images (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/) anyway. as the Alpha is basically just a snapshot.
<mparillo> If you test in a VM, could you see if you could replicate this bug I get only in a VM: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Yakkety Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #131: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/131/
<acheronuk> mparillo: I guess you have gammon (ish something) by another name
<mparillo> We have ham (American Ham is called Smithfield, and my people have Prosciutto), bacon (I have had American, Canadian, and Pancetta), and pork roasts and chops, but I had to look up gammon.
<acheronuk> difference in terminology. then again, the US has 'cheese' and 'chocolate', but it's not really deserving of those names
 * acheronuk should be in offtopic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #132: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/132/
<DarinMiller> qq regarding ki18n warning on kci: parsed console warns: PythonModuleGeneration.  The full out say  missing python module. I assume a python dep needs added to the control file?  What version of python should I add?
<DarinMiller> searching the ubuntu packages for PythonModuleGeneration turns up in extra-cmake-modules.  config dep currently  lists: extra-cmake-modules (>= 5.30.0~) where the ubuntu package search lists extra-cmake-modules (5.30.0-0ubuntu1) .
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: I think that is an optional we can't satisfy at the moment?
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: ok. I am just diving into KCI to see what I can learn.  Feel free to challenge me.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Rik, is Qt Speech working now?
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you know how to make gbp-ppa work with a renamed source?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, On my list to try enabling in FW at some point. What does it do for it?
<clivejo> just wondered if maybe we could get Darin involved in trying that
<clivejo> in KCI
<acheronuk> clivejo: are you looking at renaming the old kde4 libs source for soundkonverter etc? 
<clivejo> no no
<clivejo> orange packages on KCI
<clivejo> looking for optional depend on Qt Speech
<clivejo> I thought I seen it being built in Qt 5.7.1
<acheronuk> no, you asked about gbp-ppa and renamed sources as well
<clivejo> oh that
<clivejo> krita
<acheronuk> ah. ic
<clivejo> debian is appending +dfsg to the source package
<clivejo> and gbp-ppa doesnt seem to like that
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/krita/tree/debian/watch?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<acheronuk> clivejo: is this fixing the current archive version, or doing the newest?
<clivejo> newest
<clivejo> I want to do a test in my PPA
<clivejo> of  krita-3.1.2.1
<clivejo> it downloads it, but fails
<DarinMiller> what would you like me to try? Fix the Broken test issues?
<clivejo> oh maybe my tarball is corrupt
<clivejo> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<clivejo> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<acheronuk> clivejo: hmm. at the moment seems the copyright is missing in our packaging, which is what uscan uses to repack the tarball for a dfsg version
<DarinMiller> I found ka script:  get-kci-tarball much more effective at finding tarballs than uscan (addmittenly I have only used either for last few weeks).
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/krita/commit/?id=39189ccc9f0224e2b786b9b2745a0bf3685c14cb
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: get-kci-tarball is for KCI only. it takes the kde git master branch, clones it, and makes a tarball out of it, so is not good for stable release stuff
<acheronuk> clivejo: ?????????????
<DarinMiller> ohhh, thanks for clarification!
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok, lets start by getting it properly re-synced then
<clivejo> I dont understand whats going on with it
<acheronuk> I guess gbp-ppa/uscan is expecting a repacked dfsg version from the packaging version, but it's not being produced as ther are not rules to do it
 * clivejo stikes krita off the list
<acheronuk> lol. patience
<clivejo> sick looking at it
<clivejo> the uploader can sort it out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #93: FAILURE in 3.6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/93/
<acheronuk> I have trouble with ones like that. I don't use or particularly care about, but I know many many other people do.
<clivejo> yeah but serious, look at the control file
<clivejo> ever heard of wrap and sort?
<acheronuk> lol. I know. just had to resist running it in order for my sync to be a proper one.
<acheronuk> clivejo: do you have a for the arm build fails?
<DarinMiller> I understand what the sort part of the  wrap and sort tool. What does the script "wrap"?
<acheronuk> long lines
<clivejo> DarinMiller: long lines
<clivejo> Lintians loves to complain if you write too much on a line
<clivejo> like the way Simon complains about the surnames being in capital letters
<clivejo> on and on and ond
<DarinMiller> lol
<acheronuk> and on and on and on and on...............
<clivejo> acheronuk: I fixed that somewhere
<clivejo> but the fix seems to have been lost in the debian sync
<acheronuk> clivejo: you added a build dep on libgles1-mesa-dev
<acheronuk> then reverted it
<acheronuk> as far as I can see?
<clivejo> an or?
<acheronuk> nope https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/krita/commit/?id=491e29ab5498e38d1293dacad604a81d3ea4a87d
<clivejo> basically if this is installable, install it, if not install y
<clivejo> thats previous
<DarinMiller> heading to lunch then grocery shopping.  be back in a few...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Exactly! GO FIX IT!
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: no problem
<clivejo> tsimonq2: dont wind me up, not in the mood for it
<acheronuk> clivejo: do we need to file a bug to get new package kirigami2 in?
 * clivejo nods
<acheronuk> and PIM packages?
<clivejo> I dunno
<acheronuk> they are in theory new https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<acheronuk> but pkg slits are maybe a grey area?
<acheronuk> *slits
<acheronuk> FFS!
<acheronuk> *splits
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/85/
<wxl> oi
<acheronuk> huh?
<wxl> !ask | anon^_^ 
<ubottu> anon^_^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> why do yo uassume it's -debian?
<clivejo> what?!?
<acheronuk> wxl: what are you talking about?
<acheronuk> wrong channel?
<wxl> oh shhoot you're right :(
<acheronuk> wxl: easily done ;)
<clivejo> acheronuk: if we arent installing usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/juliabackend.png in cantor, maybe it should be put into not-installed?
<acheronuk> I did wonder about that... so maybe
<clivejo> at least until julia can be installed, well the correct version it needs
<acheronuk> go ahead. feel free.
<acheronuk> clivejo: I can now use gbp-ppa ok on krita after correcting that sync
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: Are you still around?
 * acheronuk is lurking
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: what can I do for you?
<DarinMiller> I see you fixed kirigami2 and the summary says you updated unstable and zesty.  Did you have to do 2 commits to accomplish that?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gonna be on BBB in 5 minutes talking out loud.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gonna be fixing some things.
<DarinMiller> Is that as simple as checking change into one the git checkout make change and check into the other or is unstable and zesty magically linked?
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: I will join you on BBB
 * DarinMiller should really proof read his questions before hitting the enter key....
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: I committed and pushed to zesty_archive in git. KCI get notified of that via a webhook, and merges those changes to unstable
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: if you know a MOTU who might assist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1662011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662011 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] kirigami2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok I'm in BBB now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Consider it handled.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, DarinMiller: Argh, so BBB needs Flash AND Java... EEK!
<tsimonq2> Probably going to be like 10-15 minutes... >__<
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #44: FIXED in 3 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2030: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2030/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2030: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2030/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2030: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2030/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: babe stable branch moved
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #109: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #109: SUCCESS in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #109: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2031: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2031/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2031: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2031/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2031: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2031/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2032: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2032/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2032: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2032/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2032: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2032/
<vip> hi, I cannot (re) enable sddm with systemctl, any help? https://gist.github.com/vip9/970d537b570614355bb1d39f2aa5e374
<vip> I've disabled it because I needed to stop autostarting sddm, but now I want to enable it back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #39: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #72: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #40: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #75: FAILURE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #73: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #54: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #76: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #55: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #72: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #84: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #68: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #85: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #49: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #50: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #74: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #423: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #51: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2033: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2033/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2033: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2033/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2033: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2033/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #480: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #481: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2034: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2034/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2034: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2034/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2034: SUCCESS in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2034/
<IrcsomeBot1> tomazcanabrava was added by: tomazcanabrava
<IrcsomeBot1> nggraham was added by: nggraham
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm a full-time Kubuntu user, and Valorie invited me here to bring up my list of issues and papercuts with the aim of addressing some of them before the next release
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> prepare for a pastebomb...
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Major issues … ------------ … - Samba doesn't prompt the user to create a Samba password when first installed, or re-use the existing one … -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1700588 … - On systems based on Ubuntu 16.04 (such as KDE Neon), MS Office documents open as zip archives using Ark when Krusader is installed because of really old version of shared-mime-info … -- https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=384991 …
<IrcsomeBot1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1572244 … Minor issues … ------------ … Ubuntu doesn't compile Okular with text-to-speech capabilities … - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/okular/+bug/1717131 … kde-thumbnailer-openoffice doesn't work in Plasma 5; no ODF previews … - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-thumbnailer-openoffice/+bug/1711566 … Kubuntu Dolphin package's appstream 
<IrcsomeBot1> instead of its own … - https://phabricator.kde.org/T7717 … Ubuntu doesn't package the Discover Snap backend … - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1742298 … Feature requests/nice-to-haves … ------------------------------ … - Adopt openSUSE patch that adds high-res icons for Firefox and Thunderbird, so the Large Icons task switcher in KDE Plasma doesn't have ugly icons … --
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1700588 in samba (Ubuntu) "samba package should be included in the live session/default installation, and create a user+passwords identical to the main user account" [Undecided,Opinion]
<IrcsomeBot1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1715213 … -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/1715214 … In Kubuntu, plasma-discover-flatpak-backend should add flathub repo during installation  … - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-discover/+bug/1737645 … Use better font anti-aliasing settings by default … - https://phabricator.kde.org/T7618
<ubottu> KDE bug 384991 in general "Open XML files get opened in Ark instead of LibreOffice (or other specified app)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572244 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu requires that the WiFi password be entered twice before WiFi can be used" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1717131 in okular (Ubuntu) "Compile Okular with libqt5texttospeech5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1711566 in kde-thumbnailer-openoffice (Ubuntu) "[patch] Does not work in Plasma 5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742298 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "Snap backend not packaged" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715213 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Adopt openSUSE patch that adds high-res icons for Firefox, so the Large Icons task switcher in KDE Plasma doesn't have an ugly Firefox icon" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715214 in mozilla-thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Adopt openSUSE patch that adds high-res icons for Thunderbird, so the Large Icons task switcher in KDE Plasma doesn't have an ugly Thunderbird icon" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737645 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "plasma-discover-flatpak-backend should add flathub repo during installation" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> nggraham I will try to clean up the paste and send it to the devel list too
<valorie> as most of our devels are probably already going to sleep right now
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> thank you, and sorry for imposing a formatting clean-up task. I can email it to you directly if you'd like
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> and I should probably join that mailing list
<valorie> that would be best, yes
<valorie> I think the devels will probably end up with a phab task for some
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> done
<valorie> and the others *might* be easily fixed
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> one is already a Phabricator task :)
<valorie> oh, add the link to your list!
<valorie> we use the KDE phab in Kubuntu as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it's on there! It's the font AA one
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'll send an email to the list
<valorie> ah, now I see it
<valorie> many of our devels also work with neon
<valorie> so it's a group papercut-fixing /packaging fixing 
<valorie> not with everything, but lots
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> sent the email!
<valorie> thanks, @nggraham
<valorie> we love user feedback!
<valorie> and of course always like help fixing stuff as well
<valorie> odd that plasma-discover isn't snapped
<valorie> neon prides themselves on doing that post-haste
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> FYI, one of my long-term KDE goals is to make one distro the no-brainer obvious choice for getting KDE software. If want that to be Kubuntu, I'll be more than happy to help a serious effort
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> yeah well, they package Snap, but it doesn't actually work there 😛
<valorie> I've always wanted that
<valorie> oh, if there is a package and it doesn't work.....
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> yeah, *everyone* wants that. But it doesn't exist! I've always thought it should be Kubuntu, and I really think it's possible with a bit of spit and polish
<valorie> most of use don't like snap much to be frank
<valorie> but sitter certainly does!
<valorie> and so does sgclark
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> personally I'm a Flatpak kind of guy
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> but I don't care which one wins, so long as one does, or else we're back to the same old deb vs rpm thing all over again
<valorie> I mean, I'm on the neon team too, so those who want that approach, I think it should be the best too
<valorie> of course
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Would you like me to file Phabricator tasks for those, or do you want your team to handle it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I ash because there are even more aspirational things I'd like to ask for to take Kubuntu to the next level, such as using a picture for the lock and login screens instead of the default ugly blue background
<valorie> lets talk about this on the list, OK
 * valorie fires up the email
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham replied on a couple of those bugs. qttexttospeech is on my mental list to enable, and the snap backend for discover is already turned back on in our packaing for 5.12
<valorie> acheronuk: \o/
<valorie> I'm looking at the bugs etc one by one right now
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> never noticed the breeze cursor one, but I don't use that cursor theme generally
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #19: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/19/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk I'm willing to bet that the WiFi password twice bug is PIM
<valorie> the PIM folks are going to set up a PIM testing VM on KDE infra soon
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @valorie, fix it then
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, fix it then
<valorie> so that devels from a few different sub-teams all have simultaneous access to the same running thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, no :P
<valorie> like the ui people, db people, etc
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sorry, but I only mess with PIM when it's symbols.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<valorie> tsimonq2: if you really think it's PIM, call it out on the bug reports on KDE bugz
<valorie> so they can test that
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I struggle to see how it's PIM, but then nothing would surprise me
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, kwallet
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> urgh. horrible thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm willing to put money on it being that :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it is almost certainly KWallet
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> see? :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> (we think)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> kill off both. please!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> joking.... but only just
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> probably won't be able to look at much of this tommorow, but after that and the weekend, maybe
<valorie> almost certainly kwallet
<valorie> but it Just Works for me, almost always
<valorie> unfamilar wifi, it does the double thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I got it in the Kubuntu live session, but not after installation
<valorie> so annoying
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> current theory is that this only happens when the KWallet PAM module isn't set up properly or something
<valorie> but as the BRs say, *some* wifi
<valorie> not all
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> in other distros, I got it all the time
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> kwallet is one of the things I fisrt kill off on a personal install, along with baloo
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> FWIW I've recruited someone to patch up baloo
<valorie> never had a problem with either of 'em
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> check out the commit log: https://cgit.kde.org/baloo.git/
<valorie> nggraham \o/
<valorie> because it is sometimes a problem for others
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> right
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it works great for me, but I totally agree that it needs major work, since others hate it and have terrible experiences
<valorie> vish is a genius but he caught so much flack.... it just killed his motivation eventually
<valorie> dan is tough
<valorie> I mean he works on PIM
<valorie> Michael Heidelbach -- is that your recruit?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham, wow. some movement. someone on #plasma a while back wasn't sure it was even maintained now
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I've been mentoring him
<valorie> awesome
<valorie> it would be great to have that maintained again
<valorie> because it gets better and better imo
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it is technically maintainerless, but we are hoping to rehab it with community contributions and eventually attract a new formal maintainer
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> same with Gwenview, which is farther along in that process
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *cough* Amarok? *cough* *cough*
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> that one's probably long dead
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> to be honest, I actually use Lollypop on my machine
<valorie> I hope not, but I fear it's true
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it may be made for GNOME, but it is magnificent
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> and if I turn off the CSD, it looks fine
<valorie> well, we're not going to ship gnome software
<valorie> no matter how good
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> obviously, yeah
<valorie> !info lollypop
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I wasn't proposing that for you guys :)
<ubottu> Package lollypop does not exist in bionic
<valorie> yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> the guy mark* something who was porting amarok bfore new year seems to have gone quiet again :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> yeah, I get it from the developer's PPA
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it's also on Flathub
<valorie> so if people want to use it....
<valorie> nggrahaham, this is just an idea, but are you interested in https://phabricator.kde.org/T7523
<valorie> ?
<valorie> Rick who wrote that is having family issues right now (his mother very seriously ill)
<valorie> but we're very interested in having someone in that role
<valorie> and it seems you are already thinking along those lines
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Is there money in it? 😉 I have a full-time job but am looking to become employed full-time to work on this stuff, if I can
<valorie> we have no $
<valorie> this is all-volunteer
<valorie> I mean, we'd love to have some paid development; that is part of what fueled Kubuntu for the first 10 years
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'll think about it. At the moment I am stretched pretty thin. If I was retired or something, I'd be all over it
<valorie> but that has gone to neon instead
<valorie> if you see anyone else as a likely candidate, pass that along
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> gotcha!
<valorie> we want nobody burning out!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham what time zone are you?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I wouldn't know what to do with myself if I was paid to work on anything open source and already had a high school diploma :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> USA mountain time
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> heh
<valorie> tsimonq2: I'm sure you would be plotting to take over the world
<valorie> ooo, I'm pacific time here
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ok. just so I know. coming up to midnight here in UK, so I will be off soon
<valorie> south of Seattle
<valorie> acheronuk: no burnout for you either!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> that's why I'm going to make myself get off here in a minute!
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm the sole breadwinner for a family of four right now, so the money angle becomes somewhat important :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm the sole source of income for a family of four right now, so the money angle becomes somewhat important :)
<tsimonq2> valorie: How do you know I haven't taken the world over already? :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm in New Mexico
<valorie> tsimonq2: I see you
<valorie> lol
<valorie> acheronuk: sweet dreams!
<tsimonq2> Seriously though, if I ever get paid to do FLOSS stuff full time, you should be scared. Think about how much I already do just in my free time... lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: there is still some uncorrected spelling in places
#kubuntu-devel 2018-01-31
<valorie> nggraham I hear ya
<acheronuk> so we know you haven't
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: OH YES RIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT
<valorie> lololol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, Right :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm in Wisconsin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #20: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/71/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> and I think you're half my age, which is pretty incredible
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm 15, you're probably less than double my age 😉
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm 30, yep :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ah ok :)
<valorie> nggraham after reading this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330192#c6 I think you are already *doing* this job
<ubottu> KDE bug 330192 in general "Unable to open video files in common players (VLC, MPV, etc) over smb://" [Major,Confirmed]
<valorie> just without a title
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I know, I know
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> more like general KDE product manager
<valorie> yep
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> but heck, if you want me to make it official, sure, I'll be the Kubuntu Product Manager!
<valorie> are you on the kde-distributions list?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> no
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, mmm, conflicts with other names
<valorie> because IMO these are the sort of issues that cross the distros
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm on few lists; I generally dislike mailing lists, but will put up with them if strictly necessary
<valorie> and would probably get faster fixing if even more eyes were on them
<valorie> not sure that one is used enough
<valorie> there is a packagers list but that is strictly about packaging
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> this one? https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/distributions
<valorie> and this is more about general issues
<valorie> yes
<valorie> imo we can all work together to solve common problems while continuing to push our own distros
<valorie> this is one of my goals in the CWG (KDE community working group)
<valorie> we have the enterprise list for those who have large rollouts of KDE software, and that has a similar goal for a different audience
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #77: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/77/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> goodbye for a few hours; family time
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> o/
<valorie> thanks again for your work, nggraham!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/36/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> My pleasure!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-sru-announce/2018-January/000117.html
<valorie> sonofagun, I wonder if this is the first release that will miss the regular release schedule?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> hmm, dunno
<valorie> I've been wondering for the past couple of weeks
<valorie> things seem to be coming back together much more slowly than I would have hoped/expected
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #37: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/37/
<valorie> fixing papercuts would be a good way to go while we're waiting for other stuff to be ready IMO
<valorie> btw did everybody see this from #kubuntu this morning? ‎[09:40] ‎<‎steffen__‎>‎ okay, thanks. its about the graphical installer, i just want to point out, that you have to enter wifi and disk password (full encryption) before you can choose your keyboard layout. since i have a german keyboard-layout, i had some problems entering those passwords
<valorie> I can file a bug but don't recall the name of the installer
<valorie> not really our bug but it will affect all users of that package
<tsimonq2> Ubiquity.
<tsimonq2> valorie: I've also been generally chatting with Rik about replacing that with Calamares which is much more modular.
<tsimonq2> In Calamares, it would be a one line edit to fix that. In a yaml file. You could do it. :P
<tsimonq2> In Ubiquity, well, it'll likely take much more than that.
<valorie> imo calamares isn't good enough for neon yet....
<valorie> but once it is, good idea
<tsimonq2> I've talked to Jon, they just need to get some edge cases sorted out iirc and nobody's really been working on it much.
<valorie> I would be interested to know if neon plans to switch over when they base on 18,04
<valorie> well, that's the issue
<tsimonq2> It's already in their developer edition...
<valorie> right
<tsimonq2> aaaaaHA, you reminded me to look at their Calamares settings
<tsimonq2> I think Lubuntu might be able to use it now iff this commit that I'm about to cherry-pick works out...
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> I wonder if budgie would be interested as well?
<tsimonq2> I've given them a ping
<tsimonq2> Basically, y'all are waiting on me :P
<valorie> as usual.....
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I like snap as well.
<valorie> just kidding
<valorie> ahoneybun: fix the discover snap?
<tsimonq2> @ahoneybun: huh?
<tsimonq2> valorie: hehe yeah well we've waited on you before :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I could not link to the message that was about. Sorry.
<valorie> never!
<valorie> lol
<tsimonq2> *AHEM* release day when everyone's ready and we're waiting on you to get online to +1 things and I have to text you the old fashioned way :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Thought the issue was the flatpak
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Not the snap
<valorie> tsimonq2: earlier I said something like "most of us don't like snaps"
<valorie> the flatpak works
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Better question is where are your MR Valorie?
<valorie> the snap doesn't
<valorie> MR?
<ahoneybun> Merge request for the manual valorie.
<valorie> yes, you ahve waited for my sleepyhead self to get online
<valorie> oh right
<valorie> well, I ain't done the work yet
<ahoneybun> Alright. I'm not with my laptop to do merges. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2035: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2035/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2035: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2035/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2035: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2035/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #187: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: stop ignoring missing Qt5TextToSpeech messages from cmake
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/187/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2036: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2036/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2036: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2036/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2036: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2036/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #110: SUCCESS in 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #110: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #110: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2037: SUCCESS in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2037/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2037: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2037/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2037: SUCCESS in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2037/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klinkstatus build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klinkstatus/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #25: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #42: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #60: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #19: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #13: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #18: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #30: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #22: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #23: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #41: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #35: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #26: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #65: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #21: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #29: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #34: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #17: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #80: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #72: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #56: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #20: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #9: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #32: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #70: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #24: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #38: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #53: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #58: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #27: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #31: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/48/
<valorie> even a sea of red means stuff is happnin'!
<acheronuk> yeah, it means the LP builders are screwed to capacity and beyond
<mamarley> That's pretty much been the case ever since the Meltdown/Spectre stuff.  I wonder why they haven't re-enabled all of them?
<acheronuk> mamarley: apparently they won't as many of the x86 nodes don't have microcode fixes from intel available yet
<mamarley> acheronuk: The microcode got rolled back though and the IBRS support hasn't been added to even the mainline kernel yet.
<mamarley> Also, they could use retpoline for the same effect.
<acheronuk> [16:57] <acheronuk> any eta on getting capacity back on the build farm. I am guessing not, but ask on the off chance
<acheronuk> [17:00] * mpt (~mpt@canonical/mpt) has joined
<acheronuk> [17:14] <cjwatson> The ball remains in the CPU vendors' courts.
<mamarley> That doesn't make any sense…
<acheronuk> [21:38] <wgrant> tsimonq2: Many of our compute nodes don't yet have Spectre microcode updates, so we don't have full x86 capacity available.
<acheronuk> seems like a cop out to me, but meh....
<mamarley> It still doesn't make sense because the kernel code to support the new microcode functionality isn't even upstream yet.  In fact, Linus ranted at the people who proposed the first patch.
<acheronuk> so at the moment I feel like just leaving here and going to Neon to do stuff until May, as canonical don't seem to care much about anything
<mamarley> That would be quite disappointing. :(
<acheronuk> sometimes life is
 * mamarley wishes Neon wasn't based on LTS.
<valorie> well, IMO we could replace the builders with out own computers
<acheronuk> I can understand the reason. but it becomes a real pain for users and devs towards the end of that 2 years. backporting build deps etc gets more and more painful
<valorie> and stop relying on that stuff as much
<acheronuk> anyway. I am going to finish my few beers and watch some carp TV. bye for now
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} and goodnight
 * wgrant wonders precisely what the mainline kernel has to do with the Launchpad build farm
<wgrant> We're quite capable of using custom kernels with mitigations enabled.
<wgrant> What we're not capable of is magically fixing the hardware in the build farm that is slightly too old to have microcode updates from Intel.
<wgrant> It's an unfortunate situation, but if you have builds that aren't ever getting done, point me at them. Everything should be building within a few hours.
<valorie> wgrant: thank you for that
<valorie> I hope acheronuk sees it and can respond when he returns
<valorie> I know that we can't "replace the builders with our own computers" as I said above, but what I meant was building and running the autotests first to ensure that they would slide through without problems
<valorie> I think that back in the day JR did that in bileto and right into the archive without a hitch
<wgrant> (also, Linus might be grumpy about the microcode-based mitigations, and Intel might be retconning everything, but all OS vendors and public clouds have made good use of the microcode-based mitigations for months now as retpoline continues to mature)
<valorie> now we don't have him doing that
<wgrant> Anyway, as I said, builds should be getting done within hours, just not immediately like before the whole Spectre/Meltdown debacle.
<wgrant> If something isn't, do let me know.
<valorie> wgrant: we've been struggling for a couple of years to get our newish stuff built in time for major releases
<valorie> because KDE release dates are often mighty close to Ubuntu freeze deadlines
<valorie> as such we try to build and test the KDE betas if possible
<acheronuk> wgrant: thanks. just getting grumpy from frustration
<valorie> via PPAs
<valorie> and our own CI
<wgrant> Understandable, I think we're all grumpy about the whole situation :)
<acheronuk> wgrant: maybe we can get the build score of our staging PPAs bumped a bit? we don't do rebuilds in there for fun, but it is in some ways similar to ci-train for us, as where we tes build stuff that is to land in the archive or our backports
<acheronuk> I ponder a formal request on that more. I am not in the right frame of mind tonight
<acheronuk> we have a private ppa, but can buiild the world in there
<acheronuk> *can't build the world
<wgrant> acheronuk: That sounds totally reasonable. I'm mostly reluctant to bump big daily builds of lots of packages. Betas and staging PPAs are useful and fine.
<acheronuk> wgrant: cool. I'll put a request in tomorrow probably. 
<wgrant> Put in a request tomorrow, or just mention the name of the PPA here now, whatever suits you :)
<acheronuk> thank you. sorry to moan. I know canonical staff are in a fix with this
<wgrant> No worries.
 * acheronuk goes back to beer and TV
<acheronuk> probably had too much of the former to make sensible requests tonight :P
<wgrant> Aw :(
<acheronuk> no :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #44: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #51: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_poxml build #60: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_poxml/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #51: FIXED in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klinkstatus build #55: FIXED in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klinkstatus/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sweeper build #50: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sweeper/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #49: FAILURE in 3 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #71: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #39: FIXED in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #60: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #34: FIXED in 3 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #50: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #57: FIXED in 3 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #66: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #59: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #64: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #33: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #23: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #18: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #74: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #19: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #50: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #40: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blinken build #71: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blinken/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmousetool build #35: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmousetool/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #21: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #12: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #66: FIXED in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #59: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #36: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmouth build #49: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmouth/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #36: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #61: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #25: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #46: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts build #60: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kqtquickcharts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #42: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #27: FIXED in 3 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #70: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #22: FIXED in 3 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/26/
<valorie> green is even better!
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #56: FIXED in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #52: FIXED in 3 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #25: FIXED in 3 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #71: FIXED in 3 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #28: FIXED in 3 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #71: FIXED in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #42: FIXED in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #51: FIXED in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #53: FIXED in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #16: FIXED in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #10: FIXED in 3 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-scripts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #39: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #48: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #42: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #50: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #64: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #73: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #26: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #38: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #49: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #36: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #53: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #27: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #70: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #65: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #74: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #65: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #37: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #63: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #77: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #66: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #64: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #66: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #78: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #53: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #67: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #81: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #51: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #50: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #71: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #57: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #32: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #61: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #40: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #53: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #62: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #26: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #40: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #41: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #74: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #58: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #38: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #42: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #67: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #54: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #37: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #55: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #69: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #46: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #33: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #54: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #36: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #50: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #66: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #27: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konversation build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konversation/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #65: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #52: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #31: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #47: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #39: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #24: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscd build #75: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscd/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #44: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth build #15: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-plymouth/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #21: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #51: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #54: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #55: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #55: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #46: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #36: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #35: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #58: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_analitza build #74: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_analitza/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #46: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #21: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #71: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #44: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #55: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #79: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #86: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeedu-data build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeedu-data/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kruler build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kruler/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #65: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgeography build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgeography/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #61: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #53: FIXED in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #56: FIXED in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #36: FIXED in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #63: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #47: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kate build #45: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kate/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #56: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #51: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #45: FIXED in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #23: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #61: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #62: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #109: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #35: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #114: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #39: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #32: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #67: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #69: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #57: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #63: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #110: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #103: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #107: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #75: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #34: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #64: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #67: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #123: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #118: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #74: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #9: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #36: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #136: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #115: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #33: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #57: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #95: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #108: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #59: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #104: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #124: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #24: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #65: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #76: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #35: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #119: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #137: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #96: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/96/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #28: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #68: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #52: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #29: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #32: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #57: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #33: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #40: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #135: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/136/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham okular with qtspeech uploaded to bionic
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #33: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #58: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #137: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #40: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #68: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #88: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #69: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #52: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/52/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> great to get these knocked out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #152: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #105: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #41: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #92: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #167: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #122: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #898: FAILURE in 5.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #899: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #36: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #66: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #134: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #264: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #188: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #119: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #153: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #71: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #69: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #80: UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #168: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #123: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #136: FAILURE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #343: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #192: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #160: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #135: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #112: FAILURE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #53: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #268: FAILURE in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #45: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #159: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #137: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #39: FIXED in 2 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #161: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #269: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #59: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #27: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #34: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #178: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #189: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #437: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #171: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #81: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #265: FIXED in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #53: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #374: FAILURE in 4.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calligra build #375: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calligra/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #1317: FAILURE in 6.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/1317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #54: ABORTED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #60: ABORTED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #108: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #136: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #43: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #317: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #194: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #62: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #438: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #172: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #176: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #125: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #145: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/145/
 * acheronuk kicks launchpad
<tsimonq2> 04:47:24 PM < slangasek> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE, autosynced ruby transition
<acheronuk> oh #####
<tsimonq2> We can blame Debian for this one. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #180: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #104: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #243: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #179: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/61/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-02
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Question. I already filed a launchpad task for this packaging work that only bebefits Kubuntu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1715213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715213 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Adopt openSUSE patch that adds high-res icons for Firefox, so the Large Icons task switcher in KDE Plasma doesn't have an ugly Firefox icon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> there hasn't been much movement on it. Should we file a separate task to do this only for Kubuntu, or push on the upstream Launchpad task?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> (and its companion https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/1715214)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715214 in mozilla-thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Adopt openSUSE patch that adds high-res icons for Thunderbird, so the Large Icons task switcher in KDE Plasma doesn't have an ugly Thunderbird icon" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> either way, if we need a Kubuntu-specific task, I filed https://phabricator.kde.org/T7863. If we don't need that, feel free to close it
<valorie> finally replied to the rest of your email too, @nggraham which includes that
<valorie> now: dinner!
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> fantastic, thanks!
<wxl> um
<wxl> why does the non-free checkbox in ubiquity install kubuntu-restricted-ADDONS and not -extras?
<wxl> i mean i guess when a user wants nonfree stuff, we should make sure they only get just a taste of it? i fail to see the logic but here's the basis https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/643614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 643614 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "KDE frontend installs kubuntu-restricted-extras" [Critical,Fix released]
<valorie> huh
<valorie> I would want both
<wxl> exactly
<wxl> i'm not one to question riddell's logic but here... maybbbeeeeee......
<valorie> huh
<wxl> what's weird is that looking at ubiquity, kubuntu is the only one that uses a separate -restricted package even though there are lubuntu and xubuntu ones
<wxl> which is also very weird
<valorie> this explains why a few years back in amarok all of a sudden all *buntu users were complaining that they couldn't play mp3 files
<wxl> mind you, what i said above ONLY relates to kubuntu
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> i take it back
<wxl> everyone else gets ubutnu-restricted-addons
<valorie> dunno how many people continue to play mp3 from their HD any more
<wxl> which is also really freakingw eird
<valorie> what does ubuntu-restricted-addons add that ours doesn't and vice-versa?
<valorie> if they are the same, we should just use that package
<valorie> why keep our own?
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> i guess it makes sense for lubuntu but i don't know about anyone else
<wxl> unless there's some weird reverse depends
<wxl> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=-restricted-
<valorie> what makes sense?
<wxl> it makes sense for lubuntu to have smoething different
<wxl> since we're all abotu as little as possible
<wxl> extras ALSO has lame in kubuntu
<valorie> what I mean is what is the actual difference?
<wxl> i don't know that THAT is much
<valorie> and is it worthwhile to continue to support that
<wxl> it adds the mp3
<valorie> and ubuntu does not?
<wxl> right
<valorie> so how do vanilla ubuntu people listen to mp3?
<wxl> i don't understand the lame thing
<valorie> I thought lame was about encoding
<wxl> it looks like libmp3lame0 is already in libavcodec-extra57
<valorie> but -- no expert here either
<wxl> you're right
<wxl> the LAME package is actually a front end i think
<wxl> yep
<wxl> so that's dumb
<wxl> kubuntu also includes two packages that say they're not available, so that's broken
<wxl> adobe-flashplugin
<wxl> libk3b6-extracodecs
<wxl> gosh i'm surprised people aren't complaining about this
<wxl> it also includes gnash, the swf player for ppc64el only hahahahahah weird
<wxl> kubuntu also has gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad (both have -ugly)
<nauticalnexus> I have ppc64 :3
<wxl> ubuntu also has gstreamer1.0-vaapi and gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3
<wxl> see bug 1090671
<ubottu> bug 1090671 in ubuntu-restricted-addons (Ubuntu) "Add GStreamer 1.0 recommends" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1090671
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> i don't know what's up with that
<wxl> changelog makes a reference to that which seems weird
<wxl> anyways the last change dropped adobe flash "as it will be EOL before end of next LTS"
<wxl> at that time they also dropped -bad and added -vaapi
<wxl> not sure why actly
<valorie> wxl: are you willing to open a phab task about looking at this?
<valorie> I see that almost everyone has their own but I've never understood why
<wxl> yeah not right now but yes
<nauticalnexus> valorie, do you know if they're gonna drop ppc support with bionic
<wxl> they're not
<wxl> watch debian
<nauticalnexus> Not el
<nauticalnexus> Er, ppc64el
<wxl> they're more likely to keep el
<nauticalnexus> I mean like, G5
<nauticalnexus> I require ppc support.
<wxl> innit that just ppc?
<nauticalnexus> Yes.
<wxl> right.
<nauticalnexus> Well, it's 64-bit ppc
<wxl> which is not ppc64el
<nauticalnexus> No
<nauticalnexus> It's big endian.
<nauticalnexus> I found that out the hard way.. heh..
<wxl> right
<wxl> so afaik ppc is going to remain
<nauticalnexus> *buntu is the only distro I've used with G5 support.
<nauticalnexus> I'd hate if they dropped it.
<wxl> it WILL go away
<valorie> fedora doesn't?
<wxl> and it will be in a near-ish future
<nauticalnexus> valorie, their iso doesn't have the required stuff for my Mac
<wxl> i bet freebsd supports it XD
<valorie> I wonder what the support window is for 18.04
<nauticalnexus> wxl probably lol
<wxl> support window? you didn't hear we were going rolling?
<nauticalnexus> lmao
 * wxl starts rumours; internet explodes
<nauticalnexus> Don't go all Arch on us now ;P
<valorie> wxl: hush sir!
<nauticalnexus> lol
<wxl> on that note i'm going home :)
<nauticalnexus> alright
<valorie> nites wxl
<valorie> err, niters
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #318: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #173: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #439: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #70: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #244: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #42: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2038: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2038/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2038: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2038/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2038: SUCCESS in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2038/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #62: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #63: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #1318: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/1318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #67: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #45: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #270: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #71: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #64: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #70: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #271: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #56: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #181: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #64: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #61: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #55: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #71: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #68: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #83: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #160: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #138: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #102: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #140: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmime build #69: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmime/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #46: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calligra build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calligra/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #56: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #272: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #103: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #141: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #73: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #54: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #53: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpimtextedit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #273: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #57: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calligra build #106: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calligra/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #43: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calligra build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calligra/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #182: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #245: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2039: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2039/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2039: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2039/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2039: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2039/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2040: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2040/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2040: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2040/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2040: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2040/
<acheronuk> wgrant: hi. as discussed the other day, could you please bump the build score bomnus of these staging ppas?;
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications
<acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-misc
<acheronuk> .
<acheronuk> also useful if possible would be ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/plasma
<acheronuk> as that is handy when there is some danger of unstream tarball respins, but want to get a march on test builds during the time between release to packagers and final release
<valorie> :-)
<wgrant> acheronuk: Done!
<acheronuk> wgrant: much appreciated :)
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> thank you wgrant
<genii> Is it normal behaviour that Discover doesn't find the names of packages which are in PPAs ?
<genii> (Actually sorry, in this case, not a PPA but Google's repository for Chrome )
<valorie> genii: I think you have to enable "parters" repo
<valorie> partners
<genii> It's enabled :-/
<valorie> hmmm
<genii> The only ones which are not are all the deb-src ones
<genii> Maybe because no "xenial" ? deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<genii> ( is the only line in there )
<valorie> if you search for google-chrome is it found?
<valorie> !info google-chrome
<ubottu> Package google-chrome does not exist in bionic
<valorie> !info google-chrome xenial
<ubottu> Package google-chrome does not exist in xenial
<genii> Nope, tried that already...
<valorie> this is why I don't use software stores, tbh
<genii> But whats weird is I already have it installed, and it doesn't show there either
<valorie> I suppose buffing up appstream will help
<valorie> me too
<valorie> although now I use falkon full-time \o/
<acheronuk> genii: no appstream data>
<genii> Hm
<acheronuk> probably
<genii> I've set up a dual-boot for my friend with everything working to sync now between Windows and Kubuntu. But Discover can't find stuff and she's hopeless with CLI ...
<valorie> muon is better imo
<genii> Hm, let me see if that sees PPA/weird repo things
<genii> She's a very visual person and a bit dyslexic so I'm trying to make things as simple for her as possible
<genii> BTW whoever it is that knows the KDE Connect guy please thank him for letting it be able to use Google Voice as a keyboard...
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Discover only finds apps, not packages. It has to have appstream data
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> so if it can't find Chrome or Chromium, that's their fault for not providing appstream data, or your fault for not making it available in the packaging
<genii> Maybe I'll file a bug with Google then for them to add it
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> FYI I am very interested in hearing honest, unvarnished opinions about Discover so we can improve it
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I know for a fact that Chromium shows up in Discover FWIW
<valorie> it is getting better
<valorie> doesn't crash all the time
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> you don't have to sugar-coat things; I have a thick skin :)
<valorie> updater now works, and I usually use that when it prompts me
<valorie> rather than the cli
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it's even better in 5.12 now
<valorie> I mean, there is nothing simpler than up-arrow in yakuake
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> IMHO the 5.11 version was still really rough compared to how we've gotten it now
<valorie> amen to that
<valorie> but chrome not being found sucks a bit
<valorie> we know how to find it, but the new person doesn't
<genii> Yeah, muon looks doable, thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> what repo is chrome available in? I can take a look
<valorie> I like having more info, so I use muon for that if I don't remember the cli commands
<valorie> 'deb [arch=amd64] http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main'
<valorie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/510056/how-to-install-google-chrome
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> so that's a pretty horrible user experience quite aside from what Discover does.It looks like the saner way to do it is to download the .deb from their website
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> I do get updates though
<valorie> just got one
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> and yes, once I add the repo, Chrome still isn't available in Discover, because they don't provide Appstream data for it
<valorie> so *something* works
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> so this is basically 100% on Google
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> $ appstreamcli search chrome … Unable to find component matching chrome!
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> 👎
<valorie> I wonder if win/mac use anything like appstream
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-03
 * DarinMiller Contents of staging installed without issue on my test hw.
<valorie> awesome!
<DarinMiller> hi valorie
<valorie> how are ya, DarinMiller
<valorie> out there in Ideyho
<DarinMiller> I quite fine, thanks. And you?
<valorie> pretty good
<valorie> sorta damp out here, but good
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: hi. which staging?
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: updates was indicating plasma 5.12, but I see that it is really 5.11.95.
<DarinMiller> On my test box, plasma and fw staging are both enabled.
<DarinMiller> test box is running Artful at the moment....
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: not from ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/plasma then?
<DarinMiller> Oh, Yes that ninjas is also enabled.
<acheronuk> well... umm doing a test build of 5.12 in there at the moment
<acheronuk> but it's not 100% certain no tars will get re-done
<DarinMiller> ah yes, that explains why I did not see the packages in staging.  Kinfo still thinks plasma is 5.11.95, but the installed plasma apps are rev'd to 5.12.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: it's not finished building yet. plasma won't say 5.12 until plasma-workspace is upgraded
<acheronuk> but it's getting there: https://i.imgur.com/30aJwLB.png
<DarinMiller> ah yes,  I see just a handful of packages still on 11.95
<acheronuk> anyone reading, please don't install unless you are maybe prepared to ppa purge. might not be needed, but.....
<valorie> listening! but not installing..... yet
<acheronuk> at the moment a test build. may turn into the proper one, but too early to say
<DarinMiller> I was attempting to be discreet the with my  initial message, but unfortuneatly I specified the wrong ppa's and caused confusion...
 * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> such is life
<DarinMiller> :)
<valorie> thanks for testing though, DarinMiller
<valorie> and putting your life in danger for us
<valorie> lol
<DarinMiller> anything for the team :)
<valorie> <3
<acheronuk> ok. leaving the rest of that to get poked by the retry script. hopefully nothing will go bang. good night all :)
<valorie> sweet dreams acheronuk
<DarinMiller> nite rik
<DarinMiller> valorie: regarding your appstream comment, do you use it?
<valorie> not personally, but Discover does
<valorie> this all came up because Chrome doesn't appear in Discover
<valorie> evidently because it has no appstream data associated with it
 * DarinMiller claydoh is doing the hokey pokey...
<valorie> hey claydoh
<valorie> looks like you don't have your quassel auto-signing you in
<valorie> err, auto-identifying you
<valorie> oh gosh, almost dinner time
<valorie> ttyl
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @valorie, to your core?
<claydoh> hey valorie yeah I keep forgetting to set that up for some reason
<claydoh> but it is done now :)
<valorie> @myfenris I don't use quassel so don't know for sure, but I assume so, since that is what is signed in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2041: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2041/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2041: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2041/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2041: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2041/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #174: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #175: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #165: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/165/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @valorie, 👌
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #106 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdecoration build #1154: FAILURE in 6.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdecoration/1154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #73: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdecoration build #1155: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdecoration/1155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #106: ABORTED in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #64: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #43: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #56: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #74: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #20: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #88: FAILURE in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/79/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #90: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #56: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #91: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #72: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #90: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #58: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #45: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #66: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #73: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #75: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen build #36: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #81: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #76: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #92: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #93: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #56: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/56/
<blaze> upload to lp is horribly slow
<blaze> what happened?
<blaze> or is it on my side?
<acheronuk> dunno. not tried recently apart from some small diff uploads
<nauticalnexus> What is lp?
<acheronuk> launchpad
<nauticalnexus> OH
<nauticalnexus> Oh wow I'm dumb
<nauticalnexus> lol
 * lisandro is tempted to say printers are slow
<lisandro> ;-)
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #215: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #212: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #339: FAILURE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #58: FIXED in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #66: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #216: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #340: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #213: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #25: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #153: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #69: FIXED in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #66: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #92: FIXED in 2 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #73: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #94: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #95: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/95/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5yp22skz/file_4246.pdf
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> getting there slowly with frameworks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> arm64 tests are sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #73: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/73/
<ahoneybun> excellent stuff acheronuk 
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: it would be if it wasn't 7 days since I uploaded that!
<acheronuk> at this rate, 18.04 might be done in 21.04
<ahoneybun> xd
<ahoneybun> I'm getting around 70 updates per day though.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> acheronuk is the lag also affecting the status pages? A couple of them are empty (http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/)
<acheronuk> yeah, but KDE stuff gets put in the slow lane for tests
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, No it doesn't.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> They just take a while.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, no, that is the server not working
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, it got upgraded from 'xenial' to 'trusty', which means the launchpad lib tools for the status pages don't work on it now
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> when it gets upgraded again to xenial or higher, they will work again
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> in the meantime, the status pages are easy to make locally
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ppa-build-status -r plasma -v 5.12.0 -p ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/plasma -d bionic > plasma-5.12.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> is what I was using to make myself a QA page
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #65: ABORTED in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #648: ABORTED in 2 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/648/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #255: ABORTED in 2 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #26: FIXED in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #96: FIXED in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/66/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-04
<mamarley> acheronuk: I have installed the Plasma 5.12 you uploaded to kubuntu-ninjas.  Everything seems to work. :)
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: how did you make that project page for lubuntu on github?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, What project page are you referring to?
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/lubuntu-team
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> That's just a GitHub organization.
<ahoneybun> mm not sure how to make an org
<ahoneybun> just a user account
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It's not a user account :)
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> that's the problem
<ahoneybun> got it
<ahoneybun> mm and now to copy the manual over to that.
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: going to ask for help with this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ahoneybun> updating that page
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Have you seen Lubuntu's?
<ahoneybun> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Look at the recent commits to lp:ubuntu-cdimage
<ahoneybun> going to have to fix Travis for the Manual first lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> And the Launchpad mirror of cdimage-css is what's on cdimage.ubuntu.com/include
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'll write up something more detailed after Beta 1
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> yay : https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> valorie: ^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Fwiw, we would have lubuntu on GitHub if it wasn't already taken.
<valorie> weeeeeeeee!
<valorie> thanks, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> added you to the project as well valorie 
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: too
<ahoneybun> I'm working to get Travis building now
<valorie> thank you!
<valorie> if we can get it to mirror bi-directionally it will be awesomesauce
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm about to go to bed but tomorrow I can get you the script I have running on cron on Lubuntu's server
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: cool
<ahoneybun> https://travis-ci.org/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
<ahoneybun> working to get it to build
<ahoneybun> and it's building
<ahoneybun> valorie: Not sure about the bi-directionally. Do we have a Kubuntu team other then the package stuff?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26516475/
<ahoneybun> I think this is the top of the chain : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev-owner valorie 
<valorie> well, I'm not sure what you mean by top of the chain
<ahoneybun> well that's the team that owns a lot of things
<valorie> but being able to clone from lp OR github would be cool
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> recent update broke the package?
<ahoneybun> idk bzr kinda sucks
<valorie> no git
<valorie> lp git <> github 
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @myfenris what am I looking for?
<ahoneybun> valorie: I'll look into it. 
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @ahoneybun, should i normal upgrade or dist-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've just done normal upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I THINK dist-upgrade is for upgrading releases or something
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> not sure tbh
<valorie> no: apt full-upgrade is the best
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> if normal upgrade , The following packages have been kept back: …   libkf5notifications-data libkf5notifications5
<valorie> or apt-get dist-upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> maybe those 2 package still in building
<valorie> if you want to upgrade to the next version, you do `do-release-upgrade`
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> valorie: if dist-upgrade ... The following packages will be REMOVED: …   libdbusmenu-qt5 quassel-client
<valorie> followed by -d if you want to do bionic for instance
<valorie> yes, both dist-upgrade and full-upgrade can remove old cruft
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> i mean not the distribution upgrade ... I already in bionic
<valorie> one of the good parts of using that
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> so i need to remove the quassel-client ?
<valorie> imo one should always use dist-upgrade or full-upgrade
<ahoneybun> valorie: all set : https://travis-ci.org/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual/builds/337104653
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @valorie, noted
<valorie> nice, ahoneybun!
<valorie> @myfenris -- the neon team won't even talk to someone using plain old upgrade
<valorie> lol
<valorie> they mostly use pkcon
<ahoneybun> little confused on something though.
<valorie> instead of apt, which didn't work for me in kubuntu
<valorie> ahoneybun: ?
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> or the quassel-client need to rebuild with latest libdbusmenu-qt?
<ahoneybun> I'm not seeing my change local but it shows in github
<ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> im using mamarley-ubuntu-quassel-git-bionic.list ppa for the quassel
<valorie> @myfenris, did you not get a new ibdbusmenu-qt when you did dist-upgrade?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> it's possible that mamarley didn't bump that yet
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @valorie, got .. but im afraid of losing quassel-client :)
<valorie> you'll need to contact them
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I hear you
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> or i just fall back to stable version of quassel by not using ppa
<valorie> is that a problem?
<valorie> I don't use quassel, so.....
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> im using quassel-core n client
<valorie> I guess I would ask maamarley before making a move
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> @Valoriez : thanks .. really much appreciated
<valorie> :-)
<mamarley> myfenris: Oh, sorry, I had forgotten about the dbusmenu thing for the quassel-git builds.  I will kick off a new set of builds now.
<valorie> mamarley: did you get an invite to the #ubuntu-qt channel?
<valorie> we want you there!
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> \0/ thanks @mamarley .. will wait for it ..
<mamarley> valorie: Sorry, yes, a while back, but I didn't notice it.  What's wrong, did I break something?
<valorie> no, no
<valorie> it's all about scheduling stuff, etc.
<mamarley> I have joined :)
<valorie> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/quassel-git/+build/14306701 \0/ build finished .. but when i tried to update my repo ... cant get the latest build
<mamarley> myfenris: It hasn't published yet.  Give it a few minutes.
<ejat> okie @mamarley :) i need to be more patience
<valorie> don't we all!
<ejat> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26516680/
<ejat> \0/ thanks mamarley
<mamarley> No problem :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #355: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #149: FAILURE in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #356: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #65: UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2042: SUCCESS in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2042/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2042: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2042/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2042: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2042/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #74: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #67: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/67/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham great work https://pointieststick.wordpress.com/2018/02/03/this-week-in-usability-productivity-part-4/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Thanks @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2043: SUCCESS in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2043/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2043: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2043/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2043: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2043/
<clivejo> mamarley: ping
<tsimonq2alt> (empty pings solve nothing)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> tsimonq2alt: Hello! Rik asked me to ping you about https://phabricator.kde.org/T7863
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'm here on Telegram too ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> oh yay
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I did give them a poke.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Haven't heard anything back quite yet.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nauticalnexus> me too I exist too I’m here I like helping
<IrcsomeBot1> <nauticalnexus> :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nauticalnexus> that is a nice patch
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> thanks! Let me knosw if there's anything I can do to help the process along
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> ok :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nauticalnexus> Reminds me I need to get set up on here.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nauticalnexus> Oh I already am. Convenient.
<ahoneybun> are we in Alpha 2?
<tsimonq2> We didn't have a release but I'd call it that, yeah.
<ahoneybun> well Alpha 2 is Feb 15
<tsimonq2> No it isn't, we missed it.
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<ahoneybun> ahh
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule : yea saw the 15th
<ahoneybun> alright what about Beta 1
<tsimonq2> Yeah we'll do that I think
<ahoneybun> I kinda feel like adding to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<ahoneybun> opps
<tsimonq2> Why?
<ahoneybun> https://kubuntu.org/support/
<ahoneybun> that one
<tsimonq2> ok ;)
<ahoneybun> Under Community point out that 18.04 is open for new MR's
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I think I don't use git tags right lol
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Want me to fix your stuff? :P
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: or teach me. either works
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/releases
<ahoneybun> it's like this I thought
<ahoneybun> make changes, tag it, commit, push
<nauticalnexus[m]> GitHub
<nauticalnexus[m]> You can do blogs on there now
<ahoneybun> well the pages thing, yea.
<nauticalnexus[m]> I found that out like 2 days ago. Open source blogging lol
<ahoneybun> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/yq5rJhXS/Screenshot_20180204_142917.png
<ahoneybun> @valorie 
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: how are you syncing that page with cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: heyy, don't steal our CSS ;)
<nauticalnexus> lol
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: but the license on it is nice like that lol
<ahoneybun> do need to add that it was forked from lubuntu of course
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: nah but in all seriousness, MATE asked me the same thing, my answer to them (and to Kubuntu) is that I'll write a guide after Beta 1 is released. Lubuntu's gotta be a bit exclusive. ;)
<tsimonq2> It's all public.
<tsimonq2> All of it.
<ahoneybun> yep.
<tsimonq2> But, it's jumbled :)
<ahoneybun> better then it was though.
<tsimonq2> If you figure out how we did it, then do it, but HOWTOs come after Beta 1
<tsimonq2> Like I said ahoneybun, it's all public.
<valorie> nice, ahoneybun
<valorie> ahoneybun: still looks like it did yesterday on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ahoneybun> It's not been updated yet.
<ahoneybun> The github is ready though.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> remember we need like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/17.10.1/release/ too
<ahoneybun> Yea one thing at a time lol.
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-28
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2750: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2750: SUCCESS in 2 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2750/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2750: SUCCESS in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2750/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2751: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2751: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2751: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2751/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #149: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/149/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-29
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #21: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #107: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #20: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #20: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #187: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #144: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #159: UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #25: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2752: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2752/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2752: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2752/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2752: SUCCESS in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2752/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2753: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2753/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2753: SUCCESS in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2753/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2753: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2753/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-30
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2754: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2754/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2754: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2754/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2754: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2754/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2755: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2755: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2755: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2755/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #22: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #24: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #320: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/320/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-01-31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #356: UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_falkon build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_falkon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #30: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #17: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #20: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #29: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #28: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #29: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #24: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #26: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #26: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #28: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #30: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #19: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #41: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #357: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2756: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2756/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2756: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2756/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2756: SUCCESS in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2756/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Can anyone do verification on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect/+bug/1812408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1812408 in kdeconnect (Ubuntu Cosmic) "[SRU v1.3.3 to bionic and cosmic] - ubuntu still ships old version of KDEConnect" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, verify the fixes ?
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris on Disco .. sorry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2757: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2757/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2757: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2757/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2757: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2757/
<valorie> acheronuk: I have 1.3.3 of kdeconnect in Cosmic already
<valorie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZDXhvyC2q7/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, yes, but from a PPA. this is for an update in the main archive
<valorie> I suppose
<valorie> do you want me to remove it and add it again?
<valorie> or just comment that "it's working great since upgrade"
<valorie> because it was broken before the upgrade
<acheronuk> the latter would avoid complicating the issue to anyone checking the verification status
<acheronuk> that you had an intermediate version installed from a PPA is not on point for the SRU review
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> tell me what's useful and I'll test or say it
<acheronuk> mostly what I did on my comment. some of the kde changelog entries are not overly clear what they fixed, so I fudged over those
<acheronuk> no dead kittens is most crucial IMO
<valorie> no threatening of my kitty cat!
<acheronuk> hopefully on of the kdeconnect people is going to test, but they haven't made much movement that way they
<acheronuk> *one of
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> so tired!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can test in a few hours once I arrive home.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> going to miss getting it into 18.04.2 iso, but that deadline crept up unannounced :/
<valorie> done
<valorie> remote file browsing working again is *great*
<valorie> now that mtp seems to have died forever
<valorie> @acheronuk -- go sleep!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😴💤
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #226: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/118/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-01
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #295: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #320: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap2 build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap2/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libqapt build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libqapt/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/224/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so much for sleep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/54/
<valorie> @acheronuk :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/161/
<acheronuk> valorie: a small JD seems to be helping
<valorie> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #250: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #188: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #160: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #205: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #170: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #203: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #138: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #170: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #177: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #217: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #170: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #165: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #241: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #245: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #194: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #140: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #155: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #216: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #321: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #296: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #303: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #289: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #228: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/162/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> KDE connect is working again on Cosmic.  Thanks for applying the patches Rik.  I left a comment on the bug report.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Unpacking mysql-client-8.0 (8.0.14-0ubuntu1) ... … dpkg: mysql-server-core-5.7: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you requested: …  akonadi-backend-mysql depends on mysql-server-core-5.7 | virtual-mysql-server-core; however: …   Package mysql-server-core-5.7 is to be removed. …   Package virtual-mysql-server-core is not installed. …   Package mysql-server-core-5.7 which provides virtual-mysql-server-core is 
<IrcsomeBot> removed. …  akonadi-backend-mysql depends on mysql-server-core-5.7 | virtual-mysql-server-core; however: …   Package mysql-server-core-5.7 is to be removed. …   Package virtual-mysql-server-core is not installed. …   Package mysql-server-core-5.7 which provides virtual-mysql-server-core is to be removed.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> will it brake akonadi-backend-mysql ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sorry, I have no idea if it will break.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> bcoz i enable -proposed in disco
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I enabled proposed a couple weeks back and carelessly updated everything and system failed to boot (stopped at intrafrms? prompt).
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I ended up re-installing.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, i faced it
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> then i go booting the previous kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> then do update & upgrade then its works again
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, I did the same, but on 2nd reboot, I was right back at same prompt.  I have my /home on its own partition, a high speed thumb drive and an SSD. 10 minutes later, I was back in business.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thumb up!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #261: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #311: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #249: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/229/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/eL0TrLkL/file_12779.png
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk  can the next build dependencies include with the latest mysql-server?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> akonadi-backend-mysql <—
<valorie> if Ubuntu has it
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Depends: libqt5sql5-mysql, mysql-client-core-5.7 | virtual-mysql-client-core, mysql-server-core-5.7 | virtual-mysql-server-core
<valorie> mysql is not part of our packageset
<valorie> so we can/must use what is provided in the archive
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> so should i file a bug or what should i do?
<valorie> what were you removing?
<valorie> dependency problems, but removing anyway as you requested:....
<valorie> you left off the beginning of what you were doing
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<valorie> did you try removing -proposed?
<valorie> that's rather dangerous to add
<valorie> if that's what cause the problem
<valorie> caused
<valorie> I broke my system a few times that way
<valorie> either -proposed or running the CI
<valorie> I think one time I was able to repair
<valorie> the other, had to reinstall
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2758: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2758/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2758: SUCCESS in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2758/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2758: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2758/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/110/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #50: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #119: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #121: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #66: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #111: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #138: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav build #144: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter build #137: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #134: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #130: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate build #100: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #132: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #136: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #134: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #76: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #135: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #118: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #77: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #53: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #94: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #132: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #97: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #78: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #145: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #94: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #115: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #138: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #72: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme build #137: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #118: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #141: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sweeper build #78: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sweeper/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #137: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #120: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #97: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #120: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmousetool build #141: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmousetool/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #110: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #137: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #124: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #115: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gcompris build #136: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gcompris/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #120: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #154: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #158: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kruler build #109: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kruler/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rsibreak build #131: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rsibreak/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klettres build #117: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klettres/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #42: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #157: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #85: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #90: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #128: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #101: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #111: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #99: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #134: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #90: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #125: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #149: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #98: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #100: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #150: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmplot build #138: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmplot/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #140: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #96: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #182: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kproperty build #137: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kproperty/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #135: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #104: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #149: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #115: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #66: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #136: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #68: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #66: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #36: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #151: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #147: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_svgpart build #143: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_svgpart/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_poxml build #80: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_poxml/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav2 build #80: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav2/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #123: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #88: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #128: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #81: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #131: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #150: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #86: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #151: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #108: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #110: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #152: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #79: FIXED in 2 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_rsibreak build #132: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_rsibreak/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_muon build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_muon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav2 build #81: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav2/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser build #135: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcolorchooser/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap2 build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap2/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #116: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdav build #145: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdav/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_juk build #137: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_juk/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmplot build #139: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmplot/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #67: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gcompris build #137: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gcompris/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #116: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaffeine build #120: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaffeine/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_svgpart build #144: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_svgpart/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kproperty build #138: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kproperty/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_yakuake build #135: FIXED in 2 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_yakuake/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #89: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_labplot build #152: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_labplot/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qtcurve build #82: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qtcurve/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krusader build #116: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krusader/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #67: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #129: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kig build #102: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kig/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #129: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #136: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_trojita build #78: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_trojita/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind build #122: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcachegrind/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #126: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #151: FIXED in 2 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-plymouth/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmousetool build #142: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmousetool/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter build #138: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinfocenter/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #98: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #43: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #87: FIXED in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_klettres build #118: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_klettres/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kruler build #110: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kruler/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #139: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konversation build #119: FIXED in 2 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konversation/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate build #101: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapptemplate/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kstars build #151: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kstars/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters build #111: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross-interpreters/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #99: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kteatime build #141: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kteatime/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lokalize build #137: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lokalize/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #112: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_poxml build #81: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_poxml/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #121: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet-pam/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkcddb build #124: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkcddb/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalc build #125: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalc/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #183: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #155: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreenlocker/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kate build #135: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kate/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_blinken build #138: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_blinken/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #148: FIXED in 2 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_user-manager build #150: FIXED in 2 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_user-manager/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #101: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #100: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdecoration build #158: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdecoration/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #159: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #132: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #77: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #133: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfourinline build #105: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfourinline/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knetwalk build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knetwalk/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #73: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #51: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #112: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #131: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #139: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #136: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #121: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kapman build #91: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kapman/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #134: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #86: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksysguard build #153: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksysguard/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #146: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #133: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #37: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #121: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #91: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #54: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #98: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #142: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkomparediff2/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sweeper build #79: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sweeper/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme build #138: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantleetheme/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimap build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimap/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #160: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmbox build #67: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmbox/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kile build #95: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kile/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #188: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #113: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #97: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/97/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-02
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2759: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2759/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2759: SUCCESS in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2759/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2759: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2759/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2760: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2760/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2760: SUCCESS in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2760/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2760: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2760/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2761: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2761/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2761: SUCCESS in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2761/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2761: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2761/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-03
<clivejo> would someone mind doing a reverse deps on kdepim-addons please?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> depim-addons … Reverse Depends: …   libkf5messageviewer-plugins …   libkf5messageviewer-plugins …   kdepim …   kmail
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hi clivejo!
<clivejo> hi @DarinMiller :)
<valorie> o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2762: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2762/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2762: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2762/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2762: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2762/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2763: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2763/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2763: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2763/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2763: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2763/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-27
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ScarletKing> Hi, I'm a long time user of Kubuntu. Excellent distribution :)
<ScarletKing> It would be time with the 20.04 to change the default wallpapers and login/lock screen images
<ScarletKing> It's not something complicated but it is important, considering also the default ones have always been... ahem, quite orrible
<BluesKaj> I just use some favs from my Pictures file
<ScarletKing> Me too.. I'm thinking for new users, this is (unfortunately) a very powerful first impression
<BluesKaj> hmm, most linux users are smart enough to know they can change an unlikable wallpaper image very quickly
<ScarletKing> Apparently not.. there are so many derivatives which do little more than changing pictures
<ScarletKing> Even if it's true, I don't see why using an awesome desktop environment and then coupling it with ugly pictures
<ScarletKing> It would a be a so quick improvement..
<ScarletKing> I could even submit some personal images
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> Plasma 5.18 will have a new wallpaper
<BluesKaj> ScarletKing, well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and not everyone has the same tastes 
<ScarletKing> True, but this is much less true for ugliness ;) 
<ScarletKing> Nice, then I hope something nice will be picked :)
<BluesKaj> let's not get into a debate that based users tastes in pictures or images , it'll be neverending
<mamarley> That's why it is configurable.  If you don't like the default, change it.
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> The wallpaper for 5.18: https://dot.kde.org/2020/01/24/volna-wins-plasma-518-wallpaper-contest
<ScarletKing> Nice much better than 18.04's one
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> Just goes to show how subjective these things are, as I think that new one is awful
<mamarley> It's BROWN.  But all joking aside, that is kind of out-of-character for KDE's artwork…
<BluesKaj> it won't last ;long on my desktop
<BluesKaj> I prefer nature scenes like lakes and mountains or both...the great outdoors in other words
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> It might get changed ;)
<blaze> I don't like both the old and the new one 😒
<blaze> the last good one had a name "Cluster" or something like that
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/rikmills88/status/1220675708042825729
<IrcsomeBot2> <RikMills> cluster was nice
<mparillo> Elarun plus Oxygen looked good to me, but trying to Oxygenize newer Plasma seemed to give me a few missing icons.
<blaze> surprisingly enough newer Plasma has no fallback icon theme
<blaze> at least there's no such thing anymore in the settings
<blaze> so may be that's the reason
<mparillo> If I knew more, I would love to create a bugzilla.
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-28
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Tuxist> i have repacked jack so that not conflict with pipewire https://launchpad.net/~jan-koester/+archive/ubuntu/pipewiremaster
<Tuxist> now i'am working on pulseaudio
 * mamarley kicks LP
<mamarley> Looks like the build farm fell over again…
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-29
<Tuxist> i have finished pipewire audio testing env https://launchpad.net/~jan-koester/+archive/ubuntu/pipewiremaster
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Tuxist> BluesKaj: I have now much better pipewire packages ^^
<BluesKaj> Tuxist, hi, good to hear, my experiment with pipewire wasn't very successful
<Tuxist> BluesKaj: I'am now working on browser support and fixing pbuilder problems
<Tuxist> BluesKaj: jack and pulse has needed rebuilding to other library path's etc
<BluesKaj> Tuxist, ok, will be glad to test it again once you think it's ready for testing 
<Tuxist> BluesKaj: only for developer
<BluesKaj> Tuxist, ahh, so you still have some serious work to do ...understood 
<IrcsomeBot2> <MichaelTunnell> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/h80Yh9wu/file_22885.jpg It's like Windows invaded my Linux
<IrcsomeBot2> <X> (Photo, 545x572) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CaIQQKqg/file_22892.jpg Because why not, or because I got too lazy :p
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-30
<blaze> testing Okular's kinetic scrolling right now
<blaze> it can be a bit glitchy along with continuous scrolling
<blaze> but overall it's nice, I like it
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-01-31
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-01
<santa_> good afternoon everybody 
<santa_> RikMills: I'm taking a flight today so I will be busy. would you have time tomorrow to discuss some packaging things?
<RikMills> I expect so in the evening
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<santa_> allright let's see if we can have a mini-meeting then
<santa_> I have been working on kio-fuse which is very important for business and it's good for home users as well
<RikMills> that needs fuse3?
<santa_> yes
<RikMills> should be ok unless you want it on the iso
<santa_> it would be nice to get it on the iso, but let me get the package ready for upload to the archive
<santa_> that's something which would be good to have by default once it's stable
<santa_> I will try to explain tomorrow
<RikMills> ok
<santa_> btw I have been this week in Lisboa
<santa_> very nice city :)
<santa_> big, but not stressing
<RikMills> nice :)
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-02
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> good evening everybody
<santa_> RikMills: please give a ping whenever you are ready to discuss a few small packaging things
<RikMills> santa_: ping
<santa_> ok
<santa_> let me grab my notes...
 * RikMills notes that gcc is currently broken on arm64 and s390x
<santa_> ok
<santa_> so.. I have been doing yesterday a test rebuild (amd64 only) for frameworks plasma and apps
<santa_> frameworks and plasma are fine or mostly fine but I found 4 issues in apps packages
<santa_> - kcachegrind: I did an archive sync in the _staging branch, it's not just a no-change rebuild
<santa_> s/_staging/_archive/
<santa_> - analitza: this one is out of sync, could you please see if you have changes you haven't pushed to git?
<santa_> - cantor: I did a sync with archive, just a no-change rebuild
<RikMills> analitza done
<santa_> - kcalutils: I fixed a file path to avoid FTBFS'ing it would be nice to get this one uploaded
<RikMills> ohhh. that changed with new grantlee. will do
<santa_> yep, I just wilcarded the version
<santa_> http://tritemio-groomlake.duckdns.org/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/
<santa_> ↑ link of the test rebuild in question
<RikMills> kcalutils done
<santa_> thank you very much, I'm rebuilding these two now
<santa_> so ... move to next topic [y/n]?
<RikMills> y
<santa_> ok, kio-fuse
<santa_> I would like to know if you know what it is and how it works
<RikMills> vaguely
<santa_> I do, so I could brief you
<santa_> ok, basically is something to make kio unaware applications work better with kio
<santa_> for instance, let's say:
<santa_> - you have a samba share
<santa_> - you access this samba share with kio, which would have an smb:// url
<santa_> - you have in this samba share a libreoffice writer document and you open it double clicking on it on dolphin
<santa_> - then you change the document and you press save
<santa_> this didn't work nice so far, and with kio-fuse it would work just fine
<RikMills> yes
<santa_> I have been working on a package for this, but I would need to update the copyright file
<santa_> once I do it, it would be nice to get it uploaded
<RikMills> always copyright :)
<santa_> ok, so that's the summary of it, once I have the copy file I could explain you how to test it
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust
<santa_> ↑ I have a few PPAs for it here, as you can see
<RikMills> I see :P
<santa_> so that's it for now, I will poke again with this so you can test it yourself and upload it
<santa_> move to next topic [y/n]?
<RikMills> btw, had you seen? https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2020/02/msg00000.html
<RikMills> y
<santa_> nope I didn't know about these debhelper news, thanks for the link
<santa_> let's hope I can find some time to read it
<RikMills> it is a tad long. lol
<santa_> yep. so next topic (and I think this is the last one): fw 5.67
<RikMills> currently building
<santa_> ok
<santa_> is that pushed to git?
<RikMills> yes
<santa_> allright, I'm going to git pull and build it here
<RikMills> not finished yet, and not sure when it will be as arm64 and s390 just broke
<santa_> ok, no probe
<santa_> did you have any KA issue I should be aware of?
<RikMills> didn't notice any
<santa_> ok, that's great
<santa_> I think we are done then, unless you have any other topic to discuss today
<RikMills> I can't think of anything
<santa_> ok, if you change your mind later, feel free to ping
<RikMills> thanks. will do :)
